#ubuntu-it 2011-03-07
<frigOvuotO> ciao , sto cercando di seguire questa guida http://www.blogtux.org/installare-guitar-rig-su-linux/ ma mi da errori nel terminale
<roxdragon> ciao frigOvuotO
<G_val> Ci sarebbe qualcuno che usa weechat  con libtlbee ?
<newlife> 'giorno a tutti :D
<maubuntu> ragazzi ho un problema stranissimo...quando cerco di eliminare dei file o nel cestino con svuota cestino o direttamente con shift+canc mi si blocca nautilus nel momento in cui vado a confermare. Non so proprio da che possa dipendere
<massimo18> Buon Giorno
<lev_> buongiorno a tutti!!! ragazzi ho un problema con il sistema operativo!!!! all'avvio del sistema vengono rilevati dei file danneggiati che impediscono l'accesso l desktop... se metto ignoro il sistema si avvia automaticamente... come faccio a risolvere questi problemi???
<lev_> pongo una domanda più sensata: come faccio a effettuare uno scandisk e a controllare e a riparare il file system???
<lev_> grazie
<remix_tj> lev_: riavvia in safe mode (seconda voce di grub)
<remix_tj> e poi lancia un controllo del disco
<remix_tj> !fsck | lev_
<ubot-it> lev_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SystemAdministration/Fsck
<lev_> gli eventuali errori dovrebbero essere corretti automaticamente???
<Mios> buongiorno!
<remix_tj> lev_: si
<Mios> è possibile trasferire file da una macchina virtuale (xp) ad ubuntu dei file?
<Mios> è possibile trasferire file da una macchina virtuale (xp) ad ubuntu?
<remix_tj> !samba | Mios
<ubot-it> Mios: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Server/Samba
<Mios> grazie mille
<maubuntu> ragazzi ho un super problemone con nautilus. Quando vado a svuotare il cestino oppure ad eliminare diretatmente dei file si blocca nautilus nel momento in cui vado a confermare l'eliminazione
<maubuntu> il problema è che non riesco a capire da cosa dipenda
<maubuntu> ho ubuntu 10.10 con nautilus elementary istallato
<jumpy> buondiù
<jumpy> ì
<jumpy> qualcuno si intende di schede audio?
<jumpy> cioè qualcuno vive per le schede audio?
<jester-> n'giorno
<glpiana> ola
<enzotib> alo
<peppini> ciao, problema con stampante laserjet p1102. La stampa rimane nello "stato di elaborazione in corso e non stampa.
<glpiana> peppini, in firefox scrivi come indirizzo: localhost:631
<glpiana> peppini, ti si apre il gestore delle stampanti, l'interfaccia web di cups
<glpiana> peppini, vai su amministrazione e poi clicca su gestione stampanti
<glpiana> peppini, dovresti vedere la tua stamoante. cliccaci sopra
<glpiana> *stampante
<peppini> glpiana, ha stampato. ma dovrò fare questa procedura per ogni stampa?
<glpiana> peppini, ha stampato quando hai aperto la pagina?
<glpiana> O.o
<peppini> si
<glpiana> ha poco senso. aprire quella pagina no fa nulla
<glpiana> *non
<peppini> adesso sta funzionando
<fasix> buongiorno
<peppini> boh!!!
<glpiana> peppini, ok. poi riprova, la prossima votla che devi stamoare. ma senza aprire quella pagina
<peppini> ok, grazie, ti auguro una buona giornata
<fasix> avrei una domanda
<glpiana> ponila
<fasix> io ho 3 aree di lavoro impostate su compiz
<fasix> ma di default mi si apre la prima a sinistra
<fasix> posso impostare di default quella centrale?
<glpiana> fasix, per aree impostate che intendi? che hai dedicato sfondi differenti?
<fasix> lo stesso sfondo
<glpiana> fasix, e quindi a che ti riferisci?
<fasix> spazio di lavoro
<fasix> in basso a destra, vicino al cestino
<glpiana> fasix, sì ma non capisco come distingui tra l'una e l'altra essendo all'avvio vuote e avendo lo stesso sfondo
<glpiana> cioè, sono cose identiche. vorresti che alla'avvio fosse selezionata quella centrale?
<glpiana> *all'avvio
<fasix> dal selettore si vede quale è quella attiva
<fasix> la prima
<glpiana> fasix, non credo si possa. ma non lo dico con certezza
<fasix> ok grazie glpiana
<glpiana> :)
<romeopapa> salve, ho dei problemi a far funzionare una stampante in rete, qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<romeopapa> trattasi di una Olivetti/Ocè, ho il driver, risulta correttamente istallata, ma non stampa.....
<dimiandre> salve a tutti, ho sempre utilizzato ubuntu ma l'altro giorno h deciso di provare kubuntu.. qualcuno mi sà dire come verificare e se necessario installare i driver propietari della mia nvidia ?
<CrAsH> Buongiorno a tutti!
<MaLa> Ora si può scrivere?
<MaLa> Posso chiedere una mano a configurare un Bluetooth con un N97?
<MaLa> nessuno è disposto ad aiutarmi?
<MaLa> va bene, qui non parla nessuno, passate una buona giornata!
<esulu> ciao a tutti scusatemi io ho una chiavetta internet D-link, quelli che funzionano insieme al router stesso
<esulu> come posso configurarlo con ubuntu
<esulu> non sono riuscito a trovare niente da google che mi possa risolvere il problema
<esulu> mi potete gentilmente aiutare
<esulu> jester-
<jester-> oìì esulu
<esulu> ho una chiavetta di internet che danno con il router D-link
<esulu> come caspita riesco a configurarlo con ubuntu
<esulu> lo sai per caso?
<gianpox> Buon giorno a tutti.
<esulu> ciao gianpox
<gianpox> Ho un problema con un netbook Asus 1215P, non riesco in nessun modo a connettermi ad internet. Dando lshw non rileva la scheda wireless, quella ethernet si, ma collegando via cavo non va.
<jester-> gianpox: lspci | grep -i net
<jester-> gianpox: cosa risponde
<Renato> Salve. Sto tentando di installare un pixma 1700. Dalla pagina istruzioni di Ubuntu se clicco sul sensibile  "Questo indirizzo" relativo al file ".tar.gz", finisco nella pagina Canon, dove c'è un'infinità di drivers x quella stampante, ma tutti per Win oppure OS. Che driver mi prendo?
<jester-> Renato: linca la guida
<gianpox> jester: 01:00.0 Eternet controller e 02.00.0 Network controller (bluethoot)
<jester-> gianpox: lspci | grep -i wifi
<gianpox> jester-: Non restituisce niente
<jester-> gianpox: è accesa la scheda?
<gianpox> jester-: si certo
<jester-> gianpox: sei collegato da cavo?
<Renato> Sono a digiuno circa i linguaggi tecnici. Che vuol dire "linca" e  quale guida?
<jester-> Renato: incolla qui l'indirizzo alla guida che stai seguendo
<glpiana> Renato, vorremo l'indirizzo della guida che stai seguendo. hai parlato di istruzioni
<gianpox> jester-: Sono collegato da un altro pc. Anche da cavo non va e non capisco proprio perchè.
<jester-> gianpox: click su icona di rete, attiva rete è abilitato?
<gianpox> jester-: abilitato
<Renato> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Stampanti/Scanner/CanonPixmaIP1600 ...
<jester-> gianpox: e che tipo di connessione hai, router che si collega da solo o modem ciofeca pppoe
<gianpox> jester-: modem a monte e dietro router in NAT
<jester-> gianpox: è attacato il cavo?
<jester-> Renato: installa alien
<jester-> e poi copiati incolla i comandi delle guida
<jester-> glpiana: e spiega il modem a monte
<glpiana> O.o
<jester-> che un router fa da solo, non ha bisogno di nessun router
<jester-> nessun modem
<gianpox> jester-: si il cavo attaccato
<Renato> pacchetto già installato da ubuntu sw center )ammesso che abbia trovato quello giusto: nell'elenco dela versione 10.10 come alien ci sono solo i giochi ed ho dovuto confrontare col mio pc per capirne di piu'
<webpower_> salve
<jester-> gianpox: da una parte attaccato al pc e dall'altra?
<baffone85> salve a tutti
<baffone85> vorrei sapere se esiste per ubuntu un software tipo wuppy per iphine
<baffone85> iphone
<jester-> baffone85: aifoni non vanno daccordo con linux, nessun dev sviluppa driver. è ritenuto troppo borghese
<gianpox> jester-: Scusami non ho capito. Io ti sto parlando da un desktop collegato via wi fi. Il netbook è collegato direttamente dietro al router attraverso cavo.
<glpiana> baffone85, che fa sto software?
<webpower_> io vorrei sapere se esiste un sw che mi fa la barba, non ho voglia di farmela oggi
<glpiana> !chat | webpower_
<ubot-it> webpower_: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<webpower_> ma dai era una battuta :P
<jester-> gianpox: ifconfig  e vedi se c'è il net address
<glpiana> webpower_, appunto, di là :)
<baffone85> permette di individuare in pichi minuti le chiavi wpa o wep delle connessioni
<glpiana> !legalità | baffone85
<ubot-it> baffone85: le discussioni su pirateria ed altre pratiche di dubbia legalità non sono ammesse nei canali Ubuntu. Ti preghiamo pertanto di parlarne altrove. Chiaramente è anche vietato incollare link a software, musica e video protetti da copyright
<baffone85> non si tratta di pirateria
<baffone85> è un software legale
<webpower_> craccare reti è illegale
<glpiana> baffone85, non interessa. non riceverai indicazioni al riguardo su questo canale
<jester-> le balle di frate giulio sono legali non ciucciare le paa wifi altrui
<baffone85> e sull'altro?
<glpiana> baffone85, riceverai la stessa risposta
<baffone85> e dove posso informarmi?
<glpiana> baffone85, gogol eventualmente
<baffone85> ok scusate se ho disturbato
<misterblu> ciao ho un prob con l'installazione di xubuntu, vorrei aggiornare il net pc ad una nuova verrsione lui ha installato la 8.04 che va bene ma non ha più supporto e aggiornamenti, quale scarico la i386 o la amd64? io credo la 386 o sbaglio?
<baffone85> buona giornata
<glpiana> ciao baffone85
<jester-> misterblu: quanta ram hai
<misterblu> forse dovevo installare la alternate?
<misterblu> jester-: un gb
<misterblu> jester-:  e un processore athom
<Renato> Già installato alien, sperando sia il pacchetto giusto ma penso di sì: è relativo all'interpretazione del "tar"
<jester-> misterblu: i386
<glpiana> Renato, da dove prendi il driver per la stampante?
<jester-> Renato: la tar il promo comando la scompatta, il secondo entra da terminele nella cartella creata, il terzo trasforma rpm in deb
<Renato> è proprio quello in problema: dove e qale driver prendo? Dall'indirizzo fornito sulla pagina ubuntu vengo trasferito a quella di Canon ma li ci son solo drivers per Windows e OS/Mac
<gianpox> jester-: dando ifconfig compare eclusivamente "lo" nessun "eth0".
<glpiana> Renato, appunto, stavo vedendo al stessa cosa
<jester-> gianpox: = non c'è la eth, vedi un po di ravanare nel biose e controllare che il metwork sia attivo
<gianpox> jester-: sotto l'interfaccia "lo" c'è 127.0.0.1
<Renato> posso dire che ho tentato di installare la printer con quelloche c'era in Ubuntu 10.10 ed è stata instalata, ma guardando in Proprietà si vede che è "inattiva e la stampa di prova infatti no a a buon fine
<jester-> gianpox: se ifconfig non la vede è disattivata o bruciata
<gianpox> jester-: già controllato il bios, tutto risulta attivo.
<jester-> gianpox: in lspci c'è?
<gianpox> jester-: Si c'è
<jester-> gianpox: e sudo ifconfig eth0 up cosa fa
<jester-> gianpox: in lspci che chipset ha
<gianpox> jester-: lspci dà AR8125 v 2.0 Fast ethernet
<jester-> gianpox: non da se ralink o altro?
<gianpox> jester-: sudo ifconfig eth0 up: eth0 ERROR getting up
<jester-> gianpox: la wifi che roba è in lspci
<gianpox> jester-: l'unica voce che mi riporta lspci è: 01:00.0 ethernet controller: Atheros Communications AR8152 v2.0 Fast Ethernet (nev c1)
<jester-> gianpox: riavvia il pc con il cavo rete attaccato
<gianpox> jester-: la wifi neanche la riporta nonostate sia attiva, oltre all'ethernet vede sono il bluethoot
<gianpox> jester-: già provato
<jester-> gianpox: sa di installazione venuta farlocca, da cd live la eth fonza?
<gianpox> jester-: onestamente non ho provato la live, mo provo. Mi ero dimenticato di specificare che è la LTS 10.04
<jester-> gianpox: prova un alive 10.10
<gianpox> jester-: ok ti faccio sapere
<Bartoloni> 'ngiorno! , domanda: c'e' modod di portare il "docking tipo7" di 11.04 su ubuntu 10.10 ?
<MatteoR> Vorrei sapere se nel kernel 2.6.37 sono presenti i driver per i dischi che usano i controller ATA
<go^> Mi consigliate un prgoramma per gestire l'ipod da ubuntu?
<MatteoR> Perchè con il mio pc, con kernel 2.6.32, funziona tutto. Mentre se avvio il kernel 2.6.37, il pc và in crash e non riesco a capire perchè. Ho provato a dare un'occhiata ai log (kern.log, messages) e non scrive nulla su quel kernel
<glpiana> !ipod | go^
<ubot-it> go^: ipod is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Multimedia/Audio/Ipod
<go^> glpiana, ty
<Renato> glpiana/jester: trovato driver tar. Non è in pagina ubuntu, ma nel link http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/Hardware/Slackware_12_0_Installing_Canon_Pixma_iP1700   Il problema è però che dopo il download i files sono di sola lettura. E mo?
<glpiana> Renato, ci clicchi sopra col destro, entri nelle proprietà e cambi i permessi
<Renato> ci proverò. bye
<gianpox> jester-: Con la 10.10 è letteralmente un "works out of box". Ora sto installando.
<jester-> gianpox: bien
<gianpox> jester-: Mentre attendevo che effettuasse il dowload della 10.10 ho provato a vedere se mettendo una scheda di rete esterna andava. E andava, eccome se andava. Gli ho fatto fare anche 245 MB di aggiornamenti sperando che risolvessero ma niente da fare. Purtroppo devo rinunciare all LTS
<jester-> glpiana: il kernel della 10.04 ancora non supportava il tuo hw
<glpiana> !tab | jester- :D
<ubot-it> jester- :D: Per autocompletare un nick scrivete le prime due o tre lettere e poi premete il tasto TAB | vedi anche !chi
<gianpox> jester-: Grazie della disponibilità dimostratami. Più tardi passo anche il desktop alla 10.10 in quanto ho visto che mi prende senza alcun problema la mia scheda wireless TL-WN722N per la quale ho visto le pene durante l'installazione su karmic.
<gianpox> glpiana: Quindi in teoria basterebbe aggiornare il kernel?
<jester-> gianpox: in teoria si, visto che va internet potresti pure avanzare, ma installazione pulita semprfe meglio è
<gianpox> glpiana: Ma è una scheda ethernet neanche gigabit. Posso credere che non lo supportasse?
<glpiana> gianpox, ma stai parlando con jester- ?
<jester-> e va bè glpiana mica ti palpiamo le chiappe
<glpiana> lol
<gianpox> glpiana: Si. Scusami mi sono confuso con i messaggi. Mi sebrava che tu mi dicessi che il kernel non della 10.04 non supportasse il mio hw. Non avevo lett il nick di jester- prima del tuo :-D Sorry!
<glpiana> :)
<gianpox> jester-: Ok, bando alle ciance mi installo la 10.10 su questo 1215p anzi su questi visto che sono 2. Il processo di conversione a GNU|Linux di mia sorella e mio padre inizia con questi netbook :-D.
<gianpox> A presto.
<jester-> gianpox: saluta la sorella
<gianpox> jester-: Sarà fatto :-D. Dopo aver visto ubuntu sul mio pc mi fa: nel portatile non voglio windows. Non vi dico la soddisfazione :-D
<Flow> Ho bisogno di un aiutino.
<Flow> Vorrei far partire un gico for win su Ubu
<Flow> Consigli?
<glpiana> !wine | Flow sempre che giri
<ubot-it> Flow sempre che giri: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Virtualizzazione/Wine
<jester-> wine or virtualbox
<glpiana> Flow, controlla su winehq.org
<K99Brain> Flow, di che gioco si tratta?
<Flow> Vediamo, ora provo.
<Flow> The SIms 3
<Flow> E starcraft
<K99Brain> !giochi | Flow, magari controlla anche se qui c'è
<ubot-it> Flow, magari controlla anche se qui c'è: giochi is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Giochi
<Flow> Su ubuntu-it nulla
<webpower_> rendere la qualità dell'audio "accettabile" su ubuntu è un'impresa da eroe motologico
<webpower_> ma chi cavolo gli ha scritti i driver?
<webpower_> se alzo il volume oltre il 60% il suono distorce
<webpower_> ho anche equalizzato con alsa
<jester-> te li danno a gratis che pretendi
<webpower_> roba da pazzi
<massimo18> -.-
<kaos__> io ti consiglio wine... su virtualbox già è tanto se gira bene winzoz...
<massimo18> webpower_: potresti contribuire e scriverli tu degli ottimi driver
<webpower_> non ne sarei in grado e non ho le specifiche hardware per farlo
<webpower_> lo dovrebbero fare le case produttrici dell'hw
<massimo18> webpower_: in ogni caso con il mio hardware non ho problemi e sento benissimo
<jester-> mica sono pazzi a spendere per il 2.5% del mercato
<webpower_> per l'audio sono molto esigente
<webpower_> del video non me ne frega nulla
<webpower_> tanto non gioco, non disegno in 3d, il video lo ignoro
<massimo18> !chat | webpower_
<ubot-it> webpower_: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Flow> Come eseguo il gioco con WIne?
<jester-> lo installi, se si installa, e poi lo cerchi nel menu wine
<r4ffy> Salve a tutti
<r4ffy> Ho realizzato un chroot debian
<r4ffy> con debootstrap
<Flow> Mi tocca togliere ubuntu uff
<r4ffy> seguendo questa guida http://wiki.debian.org/Kde4schroot
<r4ffy> ho fatto partire kde solo che quando lo avvio
<r4ffy> si blocca tutto
<jester-> r4ffy:  sbagliato canale, joins #debian-it
<r4ffy> no jester-
<r4ffy> il problema già lo so
<r4ffy> non ho xorg.conf su ubuntu
<r4ffy> mentre su debian si
<jester-> che ne sacciamo di debian
<r4ffy> quindi posso esportarmi uno xorg.conf da ubuntu
<r4ffy> ?
<r4ffy> altrimenti vado di la
<jester-> <r4ffy> Ho realizzato un chroot debian
<r4ffy> volevo provare prima questa via
<r4ffy> jester- la domanda è come esportare un xorg.conf
<r4ffy> da una 10.10
<jester-> lo copi e lo incolli
<r4ffy> non esiste :(
<massimo18> ?
<r4ffy> /etc/X11
<r4ffy> nada
<jester-> certo che no se usa driver open
<r4ffy> raffaele@raffaele-Extensa:~$ ls /etc/X11/
<r4ffy> app-defaults             fonts    xinit   Xreset.d    Xsession.d
<r4ffy> cursors                  rgb.txt  xkb     Xresources  Xsession.options
<r4ffy> default-display-manager  X        Xreset  Xsession    Xwrapper.config
<jester-> r4ffy: fallo fare a debian
<FloodBotIt1> r4ffy: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<jester-> reconfigure xserver-etcetc
<r4ffy> jester- ci ho provato ma ho gia x attivo
<r4ffy> e mi blocca
<salvatore> salve
<r4ffy> (deve fare autodetect credo)
<jester-> r4ffy: per debia se chiedi su #debian-it ti sapranno dire
<r4ffy> ok dai provo di la
<salvatore> vorrei spiegato come fare per metere in internet uburtu
<Flow> Raga c'è un alternativa a Alcohol per Ubu?
<salvatore> o collegato il cavo di rete ma o provato tutta la sera ma troprio non riesco
<jester-> salvatore: COLLEGHI il cavo da una parte al pc, dall'altra parte sul retro del router
<jester-> e che sia un cavo diritto
<salvatore> o istallato uburtu ieri ed e ancora in inglese ma non posso aggiornare per la connessione
<jester-> salvatore: ifconfig la vede una eth0?
<jester-> salvatore: ifconfig è comando da dare nel terminlae
<jester-> terminale*
<salvatore> scusate ma non o capito
<jester-> salvatore: sul pc in questione apri un terminale e digita ifconfig dai enter e dicci che vedi
<kaos__> applicazioni -> accessori -< terminale
<Alfasus> salve a tutti, se cerco di usare in gwenview le etichette ricevo il messaggio di verificare che Nepomuk sia correttamente installato. In Dolphin le etichette non si vedono.
<glpiana> Alfasus, in un terminale dai: dpkg -l | grep nepomuk
<glpiana> !paste | Alfasus
<ubot-it> Alfasus: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<frenksx> salve, mi aiutate a mettere l'ip statico su ubuntu? ci ho provato ma non cel'ho fatta...
<Alfasus> glpiana, ciao, http://paste.ubuntu.com/577006/
<K99Brain> frenksx, click desto sul network manager
<K99Brain> frenksx, modifica connessioni
<glpiana> Alfasus, hai un errore preciso da copiarmi?
<K99Brain> frenksx, se hai cavo, vai su cavo, se hai senza fili, vai su senza fili
<K99Brain> frenksx, clicca sulla tua connessione epoi modifica
<K99Brain> frenksx, vai su impostazioni ipv4
<K99Brain> frenksx, pigia su manuale
<K99Brain> frenksx, pigia su aggiungi per mettere un indirizzo
<K99Brain> frenksx, e ce lo metti, poi metti sotto un server dns
<K99Brain> -.-
<K99Brain> parole al vento...
<Alfasus> glpiana, in dolphin dovrebbe esserci nella configurazione delle informazion la possibilità di usare le informazioni semantiche (tag, valutazioni, commenti, etc),  ma queste voci non appaiono nella configurazione
<frenksx> mi aiutate a configurare l'ip statico su ubuntu? ci ho provato ma non cel'ho fatta
<jester-> frenksx: ti ha appena scritto tutto K99Brain
<Alfasus> glpiana, in gwenview quando cerco di accedere alle etichette ricevo il messaggio suddetto
<K99Brain> frenksx, riassumo
<frenksx> potete copiare e incollare?
<frenksx> mi si è sconnesso
<K99Brain> frenksx, click desto sul network manager, modifica connessioni, se hai cavo, vai su cavo, se hai senza fili, vai su senza fili. Poi clicca sulla tua connessione e poi modifica, vai su impostazioni ipv4, pigia su manuale, pigia su aggiungi per mettere un indirizzo e ce lo metti, poi metti sotto un server dns
<frenksx_> bene, cel'ho fatta, qual'è il comando su linux x vedere l'ip?
<glpiana> !ip | frenksx_
<ubot-it> frenksx_: ip is reply http://www.mioip.it , oppure da terminale digita:  wget -q -O - checkip.dyndns.org | sed -e 's/.*Current IP Address: //' -e 's/<.*$//' o anche: wget -O - -q icanhazip.com
<frenksx_> ipconfig si usava su xp
<glpiana> frenksx_, allora ifconfig
<glpiana> Alfasus, guarda se questo ti aiuta. io non ho kde e quindi non posso controllare http://userbase.kde.org/Akonadi_4.4/Troubleshooting/it
<frenksx_> bene, grazie mille
<esulu> con brasero non mi permette di formattare un cd riscrivibile
<esulu> come devo fare please
<esulu> ?
<glpiana> esulu, hai già provato k3b?
<esulu> non so manco che cosa sia
<esulu> è un pacchetto?
<glpiana> esulu, un programma di masterizzazione. usa gli stessi programmi di brasero ma con diverse impostazioni. potrebbe risolvere il rpoblema
<glpiana> *problema
<esulu> posso trovarlo dal repo
<esulu> ?
<glpiana> esulu, certo: sudo apt-get install k3b
<esulu> scusatemi ignoranza ma per essere sicuri sul cd c'e' RW
<esulu> quindi è riscrivibile
<esulu> ?
<ryuujin> no
<glpiana> esulu, direi di sì
<ryuujin> ah si... vero
<esulu> caspita ormai non ci capisco piu niente
<esulu> ryuujin sei messo peggio di me mi pare
<esulu> sodifhsof
<ryuujin> esulu: mma devi cancellarlo?
<ryuujin> prova da linea di comando:
<ryuujin> cdrecord -v dev=/dev/cdrom speed=X blank=fast
<esulu> si devo formattarlo
<ryuujin> ok.. prova il comand che ti ho dato in una console
<esulu> fatto
<esulu> adesso
<esulu> ?
<ryuujin> dovrebbe averlo formattato
<esulu> no
<ryuujin> uhm
<glpiana> esulu, fai come ti ho detto, prova k3b
<ryuujin> ma ti ha restituito errore il comando?
<esulu> glpiana lo sto scaricando
<ryuujin> scusa.. ma a me brasero ce l'ha l'opzione per cancellare un cd-rw
<ryuujin> io ho la versioen inglese... in TOOL->Blank...
<Alfasus> glpiana, che mi dici? http://paste.ubuntu.com/577010/
<ryuujin> esulu: tu che opzioni hai?
<glpiana> ryuujin, pure sul suo, ma non lo fa. per quello gli dicevo di provare k3b
<ryuujin> ah ok glpiana , ho perso dei dettagli allora. Comunque, se non lo fa cdrecord non lo fa neanche k3b penso
<esulu> Brasero 2.32.0
<glpiana> ryuujin, ma magari butta fuori output comprensibili :)
<glpiana> Alfasus, ma non stai guardando la parte relativa a nepomuk?
<esulu> glpiana ci sono lo installato
<glpiana> esulu, avvialo e prova a cancellarlo da lì.
<Scall> Alfasus: ciao, sono "Ubuntello" del forum. Io etichetto-commento-valuto i file tranquillamente in Kubuntu, come ho scritto nella discussione da te creata. Scrivendo "akonadictl status" mi compare: http://paste.ubuntu.com/577015/
<Scall> Alfasus: invece a te compare che "Akonadi Server Search Support" non è disponibile, forse il problema è quello, ma non ne sono sicuro, e' un'ipotesi.
<Alfasus> glpiana, e di questo cosa dici? http://paste.ubuntu.com/577017/
<esulu> glpiana sei un mitico con k3b brutalmente lo formattato
<glpiana> Alfasus, dico che se dai due volte il comando per rimuovere una directory non ci si stupisce che la seconda volta dia errore
<esulu> grazie per la gentilezza
<glpiana> esulu, k3b è da sempre più performante di brasero :)
<Alfasus> Scall, ciao. Come vedi continuo ad avere problemi
<esulu> e non lo conoscevo
<glpiana> Alfasus, ah no, c'è un 4 di differenza. sarà questione di versioni allora
<Scall> Alfasus: hai controllato se hai quei pacchetti che ti ho scritto nel forum?
<Alfasus> Scall, ho visto e come rimedio?
<Scall> Alfasus: te ne manca qualcuno di quelli?
<Alfasus> Scall, ce li ho tutti
<Scall> Alfasus: in Impostazioni di sistema -> Ricerca desktop -> Impostazioni avanzate, non è che l'uso della memoria per Nepomuk è a zero? Io ho 50 MiB impostato.
<Alfasus> glpiana, grazie di cuore, ho risolto sia dolphin. che gwenview
<Alfasus> Scall, ho risolto con il suggerimento di glpiana.
<Alfasus> Scall, grazie per aver iaiutato ad indagare
<Scall> Alfasus: sono contento che hai risolto :-)
<Scall> Alfasus: come hai risolto esattamente?
<Alfasus> Scall,  http://userbase.kde.org/Akonadi_4.4/Troubleshooting/it
<Scall> Alfasus: ok, perfetto. Ricordati di aggiungere [Risolto] al titolo del tuo messaggio del forum, e possibilmente riporta anche il link con la soluzione così chi ha lo stesso problema sa come risolvere... :-) Ora ti saluto, ciaooo
<Alfasus> Ho un altro problema: non riesco ad installare korganizer. Ricevo il messaggio (se ho ben capito) che la versione installata è la 4.4.8, mentre è richiesta la 4.4.6
<Alfasus> Ho installato kubuntu 10.10
<glpiana> Alfasus, scrivi: apt-cache policy korganizer
<glpiana> e pastebinna
<Alfasus> clpiana, http://paste.ubuntu.com/577027/
<Alfasus> glpiana, http://paste.ubuntu.com/577027/
<glpiana> Alfasus, no, cl proprio no eh!
<glpiana> Alfasus, prova a dare sudo apt-get remove --purge korganizer
<glpiana> Alfasus, se non va dai sudo apt-get clean    e poi di nuovo apt-cache policy korganizer
<Alfasus> glpiana, in KPackageKit adesso mi compaiono due righe (ripetute) per l'installazione di Korganizer
<glpiana> Alfasus, scusa, 7 minuti di attesa e non hai dato nessuno dei comandi che ti ho detto?
<glpiana> Alfasus, fai passare la voglia :)
<Alfasus> glpiana, http://paste.ubuntu.com/577031/
<glpiana> Alfasus, oki, ora puoi installarlo e non dovrebbe romperti le balete
<Alfasus> glpiana, ho il medesimo messaggio
<glpiana> Alfasus, fa vedere
<Alfasus> glpiana, stai pensando o vuoi che ti faccia vedere qualcosa
<glpiana> <Alfasus> glpiana, ho il medesimo messaggio
<glpiana> <glpiana> Alfasus, fa vedere
<Alfasus> glpiana, ?
<glpiana> Alfasus, eddai, dici che ha lo stesso messaggio. quale messaggio?
<glpiana> faccelo vedere sto pifferillo di messaggio
<glpiana> Alfasus, vabbè, scrivi: sudo apt-get install korganizer
<esulu> scusatemi adesso io vorrei poter entrare da un mio pc in un altro
<esulu> in tutti e due ci sono ubuntu
<esulu> se non sbaglio devo scaricare il pacchetto ssh
<esulu> è vero
<esulu> ?
<glpiana> esulu, entrare per vederne e usarne i contenuti?
<esulu> si assolutamente si
<glpiana> esulu, sul pc cui ti connetti installa openssh-server
<esulu> e poi
<esulu> ?
<glpiana> esulu, poi vai su risorse -> connetti al server (quindi lo fai dall'altro pc), scegli ssh e metti l'ip del pc server e il gioco è fatto
<esulu> dal terminale
<esulu> non dev ofare ssh ...
<esulu> vorrei farlo dal terminale se è possibile
<glpiana> esulu, da terminale: ssh utente@ip
<esulu> fantastico
<esulu> glpiana mi sono connesso che figata
<glpiana> bien
<esulu> il problema è che non riesco ad essere root
<esulu> in quel pc come mai
<esulu> ?
<glpiana> !root | esulu
<ubot-it> esulu: root è disabilitato di default su ubuntu,  usa sudo per eseguire i comandi testuali con i permessi di root http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Sudo - per i programmi con interfaccia grafica usa gksudo o kdesudo
<esulu> ci sono glpiana
<glpiana> dove?
<esulu> non potevo fare perche di la era gia aperta qualche cosa
<glpiana> ah
<esulu> nel pc che mi sono connesso
<esulu> adesso va da dio
<esulu> grazie
<glpiana> bein :)
<glpiana> *bien
<Alfasus> glpiana, http://imgur.com/UlHSa
<glpiana> Alfasus, devi fare la stessa cosa che abbiamo fatto con korganizer (il remove --purge) per ogni pacchetto che ti blocca
<glpiana> Alfasus, comunque sta roba viene fuori dal fatto che hai provato a mettere una versione successiva di kde o suoi programmi
<Alfasus> glpiana, non ho fatto altro che aggiornare la release 10.10 di linux ed aggiornare ciò che mi veniva prposto. Dove ho sbagliato?
<glpiana> Alfasus, no, non è possibile che sia uscita sta roba se hai fatto così. maverick ha le release 4.4.6 mentre in qualche modo tu stavi installando le 4.4.8
<Alfasus> glpiana, e cosa posso aver fatto?
<glpiana> Alfasus, e che ne so io :D io ti riferisco quello che vedo lì. il precedente non lo posso conoscere
<Alfasus> glpiana, è possibile che un ignorante come me installi una versione successiva senza che il sistema glielo proponga?
<glpiana> Alfasus, andiamo avanti ancora molto con domande che non portano a nulla? dai, disistalla i vari pacchetti che bloccano l'ambaradan che vediamo se poi va
<Alfasus> glpiana, scusa. era solo per evitare errori futuri.
<glpiana> Alfasus, lì o hai tirato giù i pacchetti e hai provato a metterli, o hai messo un repo esterno che poi hai tolto
<Alfasus> glpiana, visto la mia ignoranza, ti dispiace darmi i comandi di disinstallazione?
<glpiana> Alfasus, è sempre lo stesso di prima: sudo apt-get remove --purge nomepacchetto
<glpiana> Alfasus, il nome è quello segnalato dall'errore
<glpiana> ogni volta dall'erroe prendi il pacchetto e disinstalli, fin che non hai pulito e korganizer andrà su
<Alfasus> glpiana, ho sistemato. Grazie ancora una volta!
<cobe571> ciao a tutti, dopo sette anni sto per installare un nuovo modulo ram. suggerite particolari accorgimenti prima di montare il modulo?
<omgwtfbbq> salve!
<omgwtfbbq> Ho bisogno di aiuto
<omgwtfbbq> Ho bisogno di windows e ubuntu installati su 2 partizioni
<omgwtfbbq> Installo prima ubuntu su una partizione
<omgwtfbbq> e poi windows sull'altra?
<omgwtfbbq> poi perdo grub, se invece faccio il contrario dovrei addare il loader di windows 7 da grub e non so farlo
<omgwtfbbq> Grazie per l'aiuto :)
<G_val> Salve a tuti !
<omgwtfbbq> Ciao
<omgwtfbbq> Cerchi aiuto o sei qui per aiutare?
<omgwtfbbq> :P
<G_val> se serve do se non ricevo
<omgwtfbbq> ok aspetta
<omgwtfbbq> http://pastebin.com/HrSZF4fZ
<omgwtfbbq> sapresti aiutarmi?
<G_val> ottimo
<G_val> proprio quello che ho fatto ieri
<G_val> Quanti dischi hai ?
<G_val> HD intendo
<omgwtfbbq> 2, ma voglio partizionare il primo
<omgwtfbbq> Quello lo so fare :P
<G_val> si ma devo sapere se metterai entrambi i sistemi li
<omgwtfbbq> Si, partiziono il primo disco e metto 15gb per ubuntu ed il resto windows, lo uso solo per giocare :P
<G_val> Ok perfetto
<G_val> allroa installa linux poi in seguito windows
<G_val> perderai il grub
<omgwtfbbq> appunto, poi?
<G_val> e ti funzionera il bootloader di windows
<G_val> se vuoi tenerti quello ed avviare entrambi gli os
<omgwtfbbq> Io volevo che gestisse tutto grub
<G_val> Ok perfetto
<G_val> uana volta che entri in win
<G_val> Inserigli o supergrub/rescutux
<omgwtfbbq> inserigli?
<G_val> oppure (con cavo ethernet collegato)
<G_val> avvi il liveCD
<K99Brain> per ripristinare grub c'è la guida sul wiki
<K99Brain> !grub
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<G_val> si asp ti passo il link
<G_val> http://www.supergrubdisk.org/
<G_val> fai prima
<cobe571> ciao a tutti, dopo sette anni sto per installare un nuovo modulo ram. suggerite particolari accorgimenti prima di montare il modulo?
<omgwtfbbq> ok nel loader windows è già a posto?
<K99Brain> mah, non so se fa prima, deve fare un nuovo cd con quello
<G_val> se posso consigliare scarica la distro per il recupero "Rescutux"
<K99Brain> G_val, non cosigliare altre distro, please
<G_val> avvii quella e recuperi il grub
<G_val> appena entri in linux
<omgwtfbbq> Si ma una volta installato grub, sarà già configurato?
<G_val> siccome cancellera il bootloader di windows
<omgwtfbbq> O devo aggiungergli una riga per windows?
<G_val> dal a terminale dalla distro installata "sudo update-grub"
<G_val> ti dovrebbe trovare il loader del 7
<G_val> visto che hai entrambi glli os  sul 1 disco
<K99Brain> cobe571, si, scaricati... d'inverno chi porta i maglioni si carica di elettricità. e se tocchi il modulo senzqa prima esserti scaricato lo danneggi :P
<G_val> K99 è solo per il ripristino è tipo supergrub livello avanzato
<omgwtfbbq> Grazie mille, allora provvedo subito, aspetto che finisca di masterizzare Ubuntu.
<Raist87> Ciao a tutti!
<G_val> e' *
<cobe571> K99Brain: quindi basta che mi denudo e va tutto bene? -.-
<G_val> Figurate
<K99Brain> G_val, lo so, ma tanto vale seguire il wiki. basta un live cd di ubuntu senza bisogno di masterizzare altro
<K99Brain> cobe571, basta che tocchi ferro.. lol
<omgwtfbbq> Ricordate: Wet Pussy!
<cobe571> per la swap? occorre modificarla?
<K99Brain> cobe571, devi toccare una parte metallica del pc pèrima di toccare qualunque altra cosa
<G_val> si K99 ma se non ha la disponibilita' ethernet è inutile che avii da live
<K99Brain> cobe571, mah, la swap ... si, sarebbe ebene che fosse almeno pari alla ram.. la puoi allargare con calma dopo
<omgwtfbbq> Si sono su Enthernet
<G_val> ok allora vacci direttamente di live
<G_val> :D
<Raist87> Qualcuno sa dirmi per favore come posso mettere java 5.0 sul mio ubuntu 10.04? la versione successiva mi crea problemi con LibreOffice :(
<omgwtfbbq> A dopo!
<K99Brain> per ripristinare grub? mica serve la rete..
<G_val> la live
<G_val> ha il grub2
<cobe571> sono sette anni con gli stessi componenti e non ho mai fatto nessun upgrade dell'hardware ... vabbeh, speriamo bene, visto che documentazione in merito a questa cosa non ne ho trovato
<G_val> non il grub1 se non erro
<K99Brain> eh, ellora?
<K99Brain> mica serve la rete
<G_val> per scaricare il pacchetto grub1
<G_val> si K99 xD
<G_val> non è gia inclus
<K99Brain> G_val, ah, ma lui ha grub1?
<G_val> sisi
<K99Brain> questo me l'ero perso
<PaoloRotolo> Salve,
<G_val> e pi è anche piu facile gestirlo
<PaoloRotolo> scusate, ho un problema con virtualbox. Fin'ora era a schermo intero. Ora inspiegabilmente non riesco a riabilitare l'opzione schermo intero poichè mi è sparita l'intera barra dove c'è scritto Dispositivi ecc...
<Raist87> nessuno :'(
<Raist87> ?
<PaoloRotolo> sapreste aiutarmi?
<K99Brain> cobe571, beh, l'importante è che hai preso un modulo ram compatibile con la scheda madre.. possibilmente uguale ai moduli già presenti
<K99Brain> cobe571, de vedi che il pinout non corrisponde perfettamente fermati, non forzare l'inserimento
<cobe571> oki
<cobe571> va bien
<K99Brain> cobe571, per il resto, si tratta di una operazione banale, vai tranquillo
 * cobe571 <cross fingers in the ass of the whale>
<K99Brain> Raist87, perchè hai libreoffice?
<cobe571> K99Brain: thanks
<K99Brain> Raist87, di default ubuntu ha openoffice di serie
<K99Brain> Raist87, che è identico ed essendo di serie non ha problemi con java
<baronebirra> problema: con kubuntu 10.04 aprendo da qualsiasi browser il sito di youtube e caricando i video, questi non si vedono bene, ma con dei continui ( e molto fastidiosi) flash bianchi, oppure cambinado pagina del browser, mi continua a rimanere il video anche nell'altra scheda
<Raist87> ti spiego...ho visto che open office è stato acquistato da oracle
<G_val> barone qualcuno ha riscontrato errori con l'ultimo aggiornamento di firefox
<Raist87> e quindi mi aspeto che presto si noteranno delle sostanziali differenze tra OO e LO
<G_val> con chromium e' stato risolto il problema
<Raist87> K99Brain, quindi mi portavo avanti e volevo mettere LO
<Raist87> K99Brain, solo che non mi premette di vedere gli strumenti di Base quando creo formulari e questa è una seccatura
<Raist87> K99Brain, ho letto in giro che questo problema è legato alla java 6 e quindi dovrei riuscire a disinstallarla e poi passare alla 5
<baronebirra> G_val, con chrome come si è risolto?
<G_val> uhm utenti hanno semplicemente
<K99Brain> Raist87, ma il lucid nei repo non c'è piu il java5
<G_val> installato il browser da sorgenti
<baronebirra> cioè?
<Raist87> K99Brain, esatto :( non so come fare
<G_val> ed e' andato a meraviglia
<K99Brain> Raist87, suppongo che quando avverrà, se avverrà, il cambio da open a libre, questo problema sarà risolto
<K99Brain> Raist87, per adesso io terrei open
<Raist87> K99Brain, io ho trovato il .bin della java5 ma che ci faccio?
<G_val> baronebirra hai fatto il tutti coi deb ?
<G_val> *tutto
<baronebirra> chrome l'ho installato con file .deb scaricato dal sito di google
<G_val> ecco prova con i sorgenti
<Raist87> K99Brain, male che vada si :rimetto OO  ma non mi volevo arrendere subito :)
<G_val> ad alcuni ha funazionato
<K99Brain> Raist87, secondo me è rischioso metterlo da bin... ma se proprio devi, anzitutto togli altre versioni di java
<baronebirra> e come si fa?
<K99Brain> Raist87, e poi avvia sto bin e vedi
<G_val> baronebirra cosa si fa cosa ?
<Raist87> K99Brain, per togliere tutto da terminale che comando devo dare?
<baronebirra> G_val, a installare chrome da sorgente
<G_val> sudo apt-get purge Raist
<K99Brain> Raist87, sudo apt-get remove --purge PACCHETTI
<G_val> dovresti trovare i tar gz baronebirra
<K99Brain> Raist87, i pacchetti java che hai installato li puoi trovare con dpkg -l | grep -i java
<baronebirra> G_val, dove?!?!??!
<Raist87> K99Brain, quindi sudo apt-get remove --purge java5 ?
<K99Brain> Raist87, beh, no
<Raist87> K99Brain, Dho!
<G_val> mi sembra che sono stati trovati grazie al launchpad
<K99Brain> Raist87, mica hai un pacchetto che si chiama java5
<K99Brain> Raist87, non esiste neanche
<Raist87> K99Brain, quindi prima li cerco...magari col gestore di pacchetti e poi  li rimuovo
<K99Brain> Raist87, si, e tanto ci sei, rimuovili direttamente dal gestore pacchetti, no?
<G_val> Raist87 Il purge equivale a rimozione completa !
<K99Brain> Raist87, senno ti ho detto, col dpkg per cercarli e poi il apt-get remove per toglierli
<Raist87> K99Brain, G_val, capito ora faccio un tentativo intanto... Grazie!!!
<baronebirra> g val, mi puoi spiegare passo passo come fare?
<shaky> sera
<G_val> baronebirra: http://chromium-browser-source.commondatastorage.googleapis.com/chromium_tarball.html
<shaky> ho un problema non mi partono alcuni programmi rimangono finestre bianche che non posso chiudere
<G_val> spiegati meglio shaky
<Raist87>  K99Brain, G_val, ok ho messo nel getore pacchetti java 6 come ricerca e poi o eliminto tutto quello che è comparso....forse un poco drastico ma è tutto il giorno che ci sto provando
<shaky> apro il gestore aggiornamenti e vedo la finestra bianca e non posso chiuderla non reagisce
<G_val> baronebirra Conosci la procedura per installare un file tar ?
<baronebirra> no
<shaky> molti programmi non si avviano proprio
<G_val> shaky banale ma hai gia' riavviato ?
<shaky> si ho appena acceso il portatile
<G_val> uhm problema appena riscontrato ?
<shaky> si da ieri
<G_val> vedi tutto bianco tranne firefox ovviamente
<shaky> mi viene da pensare che ho disisntallato qualcosa....
<shaky> chromium
<shaky> il gestore dei processi non si avvia neanche
<G_val> baronebirra http://is.gd/SIClL2
<G_val> uhm
<shaky> poi ho notato una cosa: quando avvio un applicazione nella barra dove andra la relativa finestra esce il percorso per quei 2 sec poi il titolo del programma avviato
<G_val> se avvii un sudo killall <app>
<shaky> provo
<shaky> G_val non va perche non so il comando giusto probabilmente
<Antonella> quale programma posso usare per masterizzare mp3 , per quanto ho capito, brasero li converte in cda, io volevo lasciare mp3
<Antonella> quale programma posso usare per masterizzare mp3? per quanto ho capito, brasero li converte in cda, io volevo lasciare mp3
<shaky> antonella devi fare disco dati penso
<shaky> oppure k3b
<G_val> si anche oppure usi H3C
<Antonella> shaky: pensavo servisse solo per mettere dati
<Antonella> cos è meglio? braser cd dati o h3c?
<shaky> no e un programma per masterizzare e supporto diversi tipologie di dischi
<shaky> Antonella: provali decidi tu
<Raist87>  K99Brain, Ho avviato il .bin tramite sudo sh nome file.bin ma adesso se scrivo java -version mi dice il pacchetto java può essere trovato...elenco
<G_val> si anche oppure usi H3B*
<Antonella> nn trovo h3c su ubuntu sw center
<G_val> Antonella H3B
<Antonella> nn trovo neanke h3b
<shaky> esiste un modo per ripristinare tutti i pacchetti?
<shaky> cosi se ho disisntallato qualcosa per sbaglio ripristino tutto
<Antonella> mi dite come posso trovare h3b?
<Checco> sera
<shaky> K3B
<Steeler> Antonella, prova sul terminale
<Antonella> shaky: ok trovato k3b grz
<shaky> grz?
<G_val> http://k3b.plainblack.com/
<shaky> cercalo in ubuntu software
<G_val> shaky hai gia fatto il classico $ sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<shaky> no provo ora devo prendere precauzioni?
<G_val> uhm non necessariamente
<G_val> il comando non fa altro che aggiornare il tutto
<shaky> ah oks
<shaky> non funge
<shaky> e bloccato qualcosa boh
<shaky> riavvio
<Raist87> K99Brain, OK ho fallito , rimetto la versione 6 e poi OO...ho provato pure ad aggiungere responsory vecchi per trovare java 5 ma non c'è niente, vabbè grazie cmq per il supporto
<susej> ragazzi ho un problema con un network hard drive della iomega qualcuno può darmi una mano?
<G_val> spiega
<susej> l' ho appena comprato e ammetto che non me ne intendo molto
<susej> da windows me lo vede
<susej> si collega alla rete via ethernet
<G_val> non lo vede
<susej> da ubuntu no
<G_val> da a terminale
<G_val> sudo fdisk -l
<susej> ok
<G_val> ok ora
<G_val> incolla qui
<susej> Disco /dev/sda: 250.1 GB, 250059350016 byte 255 testine, 63 settori/tracce, 30401 cilindri Unità = cilindri di 16065 * 512 = 8225280 byte Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes Identificativo disco: 0xff84e5ce  Dispositivo Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System /dev/sda1               1        1275    10240000   27  Sconosciuto /dev/sda2   *        1275 
<G_val> http://pastebin.com/
<susej> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/577090/
<G_val> http://pastebin.com/
<susej> ok l' ho incollato li
<G_val> ora passa il log
<susej> ehm...cioè? xD
<G_val> susej incollalao qui
<G_val> http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<G_val> premi su "paste"
<G_val> e pasami tt  l'indirizzo
<G_val> tutto*
<susej> questo? http://pastebin.com/fCerH397
<G_val> qauel dei tanti e' lhd che non vede ?
<G_val> basta fare
<G_val> sudo mount /dev/sda<numero dell' unita>
<G_val> rimpiazza li
<checcoxyz> sera
<checcoxyz> avrei un problemino con una wireless pci
<checcoxyz> Texas Instrument ACX 100
<Raist87> Ciao a tutti e grazie della consulenza!
<susej> ho un problema con un network hard drive da 1 Tb della Iomega, qualcuno mi può aiutare?
<checcoxyz> susej: un NAS?
<susej> si
<checcoxyz> non lo vedi?
<susej> da windows se installo il suo programmino riesco a vederlo ma da ubuntu no
<susej> premetto che sono un neofita di linux
<susej> xD
<checcoxyz> allora
<checcoxyz> qui forse riesco ad aiutarti
<susej> grazie :)
<checcoxyz> usi ubuntu giusto?
<susej> si 10.04
<checcoxyz> dal browser ci accedi?
<susej> no..
<checcoxyz> almeno il mio ha un indirizzo IP (impostato da me statico) oppure il router gliene assegna uno
<checcoxyz> il primo libero
<checcoxyz> iomega modello?
<susej> e come faccio a scoprire qual è?
<checcoxyz> beh anche da windows lo vedi , se ne hai la possibilità, se non è un pc col dual boot
<checcoxyz> mi dici il modello del NAS?
<susej> Iomega Home Network Hard Drive
<susej> da 1Tb
<susej> da windows non saprei dove guardare
<susej> perchè non me lo vede in risorse di rete ecc... lo vede solo dal suo programma
<susej> e da lì non c'èè modo di ricavare l' IP
<checcoxyz> spe
<susej> ok
<checcoxyz> http://iomega.com/nas/uk-home-comp.html uno di questi?
<susej> si esatto il terzo da sinistra :)
<checcoxyz> http://go.iomega.com/en/products/network-storage-desktop/home-network-hard-drives/home-media/#tech_specsItem_tab
<checcoxyz> quwsto allora
<susej> si
<susej> asp se ho l IP dove lo inserisco per accedere?
<checcoxyz> allora le connessioni a disposizione sono FTP e sFTP
<checcoxyz> anche SSH probabilmente
<susej> ok
<checcoxyz> apri percorso di rete
<susej> qsi
<checcoxyz> connetti unità di rete
<checcoxyz> gli metti l'ip
<checcoxyz> la porta la 21
<susej> asp non trovo unità di rete
<susej> può darsi che da me sia rete>connetti al server?
<checcoxyz> si
<checcoxyz> si si è lui
<checcoxyz> hai un router in mezzo?
<susej> credo di si, ho la Vodafone Station..
<susej> è un problema?
<checcoxyz> no no
<susej> cmq mi dice accesso negato
<checcoxyz> l'ip del nas lo conosci?
<susej> in teoria si
<susej> almeno c'è quello che vedo da windows
<checcoxyz> la vodafone station ha attivato il DHCP?
<susej> ehm.. come faccio a scoprirlo? xD
<checcoxyz> assegnazione automatica degli ip nella rete interna?
<checcoxyz> devi andare dentro la VS
<checcoxyz> tramite browser
<checcoxyz> comunque di solito è di default
<checcoxyz> allora
<checcoxyz> sper
<susej> ok ho qui un pc windows
<susej> dimmi
<susej> come si fa? :)
<checcoxyz> su ubuntu
<susej> ok ancora meglio
<checcoxyz> apri un terminale e scrivi
<checcoxyz> ifconfig
<checcoxyz> indirizzo inet?
<susej> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/577112/
<checcoxyz> sei attaccato wireless giusto
<checcoxyz> prima che indirizzo avevi dato al server su "connessione al server"?
<susej> quello del nas che mi vede da windows: 192.168.1.4.
<checcoxyz> e prima gli avevi messo quello con porta 21?
<susej> si
<susej> e sono attaccato wireless si
<checcoxyz> prova ad aprire una pagina del browser
<checcoxyz> e metterlo sulla barra
<checcoxyz> senza la porta
<susej> solo l' ip?
<checcoxyz> si
<susej> dice che firefox non può aprirlo
<checcoxyz> hmhm
<checcoxyz> può esser che non abbia l'interfaccia di accesso web
<susej> ok.. ma da ubuntu posso creare una cartella condivisa in rete o qualcosa del genere?
<susej> perchè qui da windows col programma dice che mi posso collegare a una risorsa di rete
<checcoxyz> devi fare una cosa simile
<susej> dimmi
<checcoxyz> susej: prova a fare la connessione mettendo la porta 2049
<susej> niente da fare... sigh
<checcoxyz> strano cavolo
<checcoxyz> apri un terminale
<checcoxyz> prova a scrivere ftp
<checcoxyz> invio
<susej> e poi?
<susej> mi viene solo >ftp
<checcoxyz> k
<checcoxyz> scirvi
<checcoxyz> open 192.168.1.4
<checcoxyz> ti chiede
<susej> connessione rifiutata
<checcoxyz> hmhm
<checcoxyz> connessione di rete
<checcoxyz> aggiungo
<checcoxyz> aggiungi
<checcoxyz> hai un menù a tendina?
<susej> ho rete>connetti al server> tipo di servizio: SSH oppure FTP pubblico oppure FTP (con login) oppure Condivisione Windows oppure WebDav (HTTP) oppure WebDAV sicuro (HTTPS) oppure Posizione Personalizzata
<checcoxyz> hai già fatto pubblico giusto
<susej> si per ora ho provato quello e ssh
<checcoxyz> prova condivisione windows
<checcoxyz> quando accedi da win ti chiede un USER e PSS?
<susej> Recupero dell'elenco delle condivisioni dal server non riuscito
<susej> in realtà no
<susej> ma non mi vede l' HD in risorse di rete
<susej> me lo vede solo dal programma
<checcoxyz> è strano perchè nelle caratteristiche del NAS c'è anche l'accesso via FTP
<checcoxyz> e SSH
<hosomaki> Ciao a tutti!
<susej> boh... io ho provato a creare delle cartelle condivise con windows
<susej> e a collegarle al nas
<susej> riesco ad accedervi da ubuntu
<susej> via risorse di rete
<susej> peròl ho la sensazione che le cose siano salvate sul disco fisso del windows
<susej> e non sul nas
<checcoxyz> comunque dovresti accedere al NAS
<susej> infatti non capisco...
<susej> forse il problema è la vodafone station?
<checcoxyz> prova ad accedere alla VS
<checcoxyz> con 192.168.1.1
<checcoxyz> sul browser
<leopesto> qualcuno ha idea del perché LCDd non si avvii nonostante l'abbia messo nella cartella autostart?
<baronebirra> G_val, mi da errore
<baronebirra> G_val, mi da errore
<baronebirra> come si fa a installare pacchetti .tgz??
<enzotib> baronebirra: lo scompatti e leggi le istruzioni
<baronebirra> come lo scompatto, col programma ark si blocca
<enzotib> baronebirra: tar -xzvf file.tgz
<baronebirra> enzotib, il mio file si chiama chromium.r77033.tgz  , quale poarte devo mettere al posto di "file" nel comando?
<jester-> baronebirra: essendo l'equivalente di .zip non è detto che dentro ci sia roba da installare; se per es contiene porni sono subito pronti per essere visti
<enzotib> baronebirra: tar .xzvf chromium.r77033.tgz
<enzotib> -xzvf*
<esulu> ragazzi scusatemi con gparted non riesco ad eliminare una partizione /dev/sda5
<esulu> come devo fare
<esulu> ?
<jester-> esulu: fa vedere un shot
<jester-> !iamgebin | esulu
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'iamgebin'
<enzotib> esulu: se è sul disco dove c'è la partizione che usi, non puoi farlo
<jester-> !imagebin | esulu
<ubot-it> esulu: Vuoi mostrarci una schermata del tuo problema? Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<baronebirra> enzotib, mi dà errore :  tar: opzione non valida -- .
<jester-> esulu: e come dice enzo serve la live
<enzotib> baronebirra: mi sono corretto, è - non .
<enzotib> esulu: per cortesia, no query
<baronebirra> enzotib, si, ho messo quello corretto, ma prima nn ci va sudo apt-get
<baronebirra> ?
<esulu> io ho la live
<esulu> sono in live
<enzotib> baronebirra: no
<esulu> enzotib
<jester-> esulu: allora fa vedere gparted aperto sul disco in questione
<baronebirra> enzotib, mi dà quell'errore
<enzotib> esulu: sudo swapoff -a
<enzotib> baronebirra: che errore?
<baronebirra> enzotib, mi dà errore :  tar: opzione non valida -- .
<jester-> baronebirra: sbaglio o cerchi di installare chromium
<baronebirra> devo reinstallare chrome xk quello che ho mi dà problemi coi video su youtube
<baronebirra> e G_val mi ha consigliato questo metodo
<enzotib> baronebirra: ti ho detto che ci vuole -xzvf e non .xzvf, non leggi quello che scrivo?
<jester-> baronebirra: quello da repo non da nessun problema, il problema dovrebbe essere flash
<baronebirra> enzotib, emanuele@emanuele-pc:~$ sudo tar -xzvf chromium.r77033.tgz tar: chromium.r77033.tgz: funzione "open" non riuscita: Nessun file o directory tar: Errore irrimediabile: uscita immediata tar: Child returned status 2 tar: Uscita con stato di fallimento in base agli errori precedenti
<baronebirra> jester, come si può risolvere?
<enzotib> baronebirra: senti, sinceramente, se non hai esperienza di tar e di directory corrente, credo sia difficile che tu riesca a portare a termine il compito che ti sei prefissato
<enzotib> baronebirra: e comunque non essendo strettamente inerente a ubuntu, ti prego di spostarti in #ubuntu-it-chat
<baronebirra> ma se nessuno mi dà un comando giusto!
<baronebirra> come fa a non essere inierente a ubuntu?!
<jester-> baronebirra: incolla il comando nel terminale e metti la risposta nel pastebin
<jester-> dpkg -l | egrep 'ndis|swf|gnash|flash|nsplugin'
<enzotib> jester-: ce lo avrà su Scrivania, anche il cd gli devi dire, dimme te dove vuole arrivare...
<jester-> enzotib: sicuro
<jester-> o in scaricati
<baronebirra> pastebin!
<baronebirra> !pastebin
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<jester-> 1pate
<jester-> !paste
<baronebirra> http://paste.ubuntu.com/577156/
<checcoxyz> enzotib: ciao
<enzotib> ciao checcoxyz
<jester-> baronebirra: copia bene che hai zopato ` finale
<checcoxyz> confido in te che già altre volte mihai aiutato su un altro canale Deb
<checcoxyz> ho una scheda wireless pci che mi fa impazzire
<baronebirra> http://paste.ubuntu.com/577157/
<checcoxyz> acx100 Texas Instument
<checcoxyz> è il chip
<enzotib> checcoxyz: fatti riconoscere, che nick usavi?
<checcoxyz> JulesX
<enzotib> ah
<checcoxyz> è un pc di un amico
<checcoxyz> con Kubuntu 10.10
<enzotib> checcoxyz: vediamo, non è che sia una cima in questo campo
<baronebirra> jester, http://paste.ubuntu.com/577157/
<jester-> baronebirra: fai casino e poi ti lamenti dei comandi sbagliati
<checcoxyz> allora enzotib la guida che sto seguendo è questa
<checcoxyz> http://pollycoke.wordpress.com/2004/11/17/schede-wireless-acx100-e-kernel-26/#scelta
<baronebirra> questo è quello giusto
<jester-> baronebirra: giusti un oar de bale
<baronebirra> allora?!?!?!??!?!!??!!?
<enzotib> checcoxyz: ma sei su ubuntu?
<jester-> baronebirra: sudo dpkg --purge konqueror-nsplugins
<checcoxyz> si
<baronebirra> ma a me serve chrome
<jester-> baronebirra: dubitiamo fortemente che usi ubuntu
<baronebirra> kubuntu
<baronebirra> infatti
<baronebirra> -.-
<enzotib> checcoxyz: ma prima di seguire guide, la scheda non la vedeva da solo?
<checcoxyz> no
<jester-> baronebirra: dai il comando e prova chrome che hai
<checcoxyz> lspci la vede
<checcoxyz> non so per quale ragione qui non va, addirittura su una distro più vecchia la 8.10 andava
<enzotib> checcoxyz: però compilare un modulo del kernel mi sembra un po' esagerato
<enzotib> a meno che il pc non sia d'annata ed ha una scheda che non è più supportata
<jester-> checcoxyz: installa i backports wireless compat
<jester-> checcoxyz: il metapacchetto
<checcoxyz> il fatto è che quella distro l'avevo esclusa perchè non vedeva la WPA2
<checcoxyz> jester-: non so da dove cominciare
<jester-> checcoxyz: hai maverick?
<baronebirra> jester, peggio che peggio
<checcoxyz> 10.10 kernel 2.6.35-27
<baronebirra> nn riesco a vedere i video xk ci sono questi continui flash bianchi che fanno saltare tutto e il video compare anche nelle altre finester di chrome aperte
<jester-> checcoxyz: apri synaptic e cerca bacports per nome poi installa il meta pacchetto linux-backports-modules-wireless-compat
<jester-> checcoxyz: leggi sotto che sia il meta
<baronebirra> jester, allora?
<jester->  linux-backports-modules-compat-wireless-2.6.36-2.6.35-23-generic
<checcoxyz> jester-: sono su kubuntu
<jester-> baronebirra: non sei su una kbuntu originale se il terminale da i numeri
<checcoxyz> jester-: posso prendere sti deb? http://pkgs.org/ubuntu-10.10/ubuntu-proposed-main-i386/linux-backports-modules-compat-wireless-2.6.36-2.6.35-27-generic_2.6.35-27.18_i386.deb.html
<baronebirra> originalissima
<baronebirra> 10.04
<jester-> baronebirra: jester-> baronebirra: sudo dpkg --purge konqueror-nsplugins
<baronebirra> jester, ecco la risposta    emanuele@emanuele-pc:~$ sudo dpkg --purge konqueror-nsplugins (Lettura del database... 138238 file e directory attualmente installati.) Rimozione di konqueror-nsplugins...
<jester-> baronebirra: sudo apt-get install --reinstall chromium-browser
<baronebirra> ma a me serve chrome, non chromium
<enzotib> checcoxyz: quel pacco c'è in ubuntu come in kubuntu, non sono diversi i repo
<jester-> baronebirra: chrome un giochino. il browser si chiama chromium in linux
<checcoxyz> enzotib: synaptic?
<baronebirra> ma chrome è in italiano, mentre chromium è in inglese
<enzotib> checcoxyz: apt-cache search backports
<enzotib> checcoxyz: meglio apt-cache --names-only search backports
<Dig> Ciao, qualcuno ha collaudato l'uso di ubuntu e di snow leopard sulla stessa macchina?
<jester-> baronebirra: madu sudo apt-get install chromium-browser-l10n e diventa italiano
<checcoxyz> enzotib: nulla
<enzotib> checcoxyz: sei sicuro di non essere su debian? :)
<jester-> doh
<checcoxyz> enzotib: lol
<jester-> enzotib: sospetto una sid
<enzotib> checcoxyz: niente di male, ma le soluzioni non sono le stesse
<checcoxyz> devo aggiungere qualcosa sul source.list?
<enzotib> checcoxyz: se sei su ubuntu non serve
<jester-> checcoxyz: chipset?
<checcoxyz> acx100
<checcoxyz> Texas Instruments
<checcoxyz> ho installato questo...
<checcoxyz> http://pkgs.org/download/ubuntu-10.10/ubuntu-updates-main-i386/linux-backports-modules-compat-wireless-2.6.36-2.6.35-27-generic_2.6.35-27.18_i386.deb.html
<checcoxyz> boh do una riavviata vediamo...
<checcoxyz> ecchime
<checcoxyz> jester-: eccom
<checcoxyz> nulla
<jester-> checcoxyz:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/acx100
<jester-> serve pure il firmware
<checcoxyz> ho il pacchetto del firm
<checcoxyz> però quando tabbo build essential non va
<jester-> checcoxyz: devi compilare ul driver
<checcoxyz> jester-: singolarmente o tutto il Kern
<jester-> e per compilare serve il pacco build-essential (gcc + make + gc++) e gli headers del kernel
<jester-> checcoxyz: leggi la guida
<checcoxyz> build essential non me lo trova
<jester-> build-essential
<jester-> checcoxyz: installa gcc e make
<checcoxyz> ci sono
<jester-> e linux-headers-del.tuo-kernel
<checcoxyz> anche
<checcoxyz> jester-: non capisco nulla
<Peace-> checcoxyz: non è un bel segno xD
<jester-> checcoxyz: sacrichi e segui i comandi
<lime> ciao a tutti, ho un problema con i driver della mia scheda ATI HD 2350 su ubuntu 10.10 --- ho provato a usare il gestore di driver di Ubuntu ma dopo averlo fatto ogni volta che lancio un'applicazione che necessita dell'accelerazione grafica lo schermo diventa nero e sono costretto a riavviare premendo il tasto di accensione del pc. Qualcuno puà aiutarmi per favore?
<Peace-> lime: figo
<lime> Peace-, anch'io lo trovo figo soprattutto se penso che volevo usare ubuntu per imparare blender e null'altro :)
<Peace-> lime: xD ma blender si usa anche su windows
<Peace-> visto che c'è exe
<Peace-> lime: ubuntu si usa perche è senza virus
<Peace-> e perche per certi versi è piu facile
<lime> Peace-, windows non ce l'ho... non ho licenze che faccio spendo più di 130 euro e mi compro windows, carino sto canale mi hai dato un bel consiglio grazie!!! XD
<Peace-> lime: beh no
<lime> sopratutto se penso che mi serve per usarci blender che non costa niente :D
<Peace-> lime: scusa ma tu dici che hai ubuntu solo per usare blender quindi uno presume che tuabbia un altro sistema operativo
<Peace-> ergo dato che windows è il piu usato si pensa che tu abbia windows
<Peace-> altrimenti potrebbe essere mac
<Peace-> ma visto che sei cosi tirchio dubito
<enzotib> !chat | lime & Peace-
<ubot-it> lime & Peace-: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<jester-> lol
<Peace-> quindi windows craccato?
<Peace-> xD
<lime> Peace-, il pc lo uso solo con ubuntu ma per chattare navigare vedere film e ascoltare musica finora non mi è servita l'accellerazione grafica
<Peace-> lime: a parte questa digressione devi cambiare i driver
<Peace-> lime: forse
<Peace-> magari provare ad aggiornarli
<Peace-> ma anche li è un rischio
<Peace-> lime: ci sarebbe un repo per i driver video.. ma è altamente rischioso
<Peace-> nel senso che dopo potrebbe anche non partirti X
<lime> Peace-, ho provato sistema-amministrazione-driver aggiuntivi... diceva che si scaricava i driver e se li installava da solo ma una volta attivati sono iniziati i problemi... ho cercato sulla wiki ma fa riferimento a versioni meno recenti di ubuntu e nn soprattutto i comandi che mi dice di usare non mi funzionano
<Peace-> lime: beh basta disattivare il driver
<Peace-> lime: sempre dallo stesso software
<Peace-> e ritorni come prima
<Peace-> certo che cmq
<Peace-> potresti fare una prova
<Peace-> usi i driver che non ti danno problemi
<miki> ragazzi che distro metto su un pc di 10 anni fa con 128mb di ram?
<Peace-> con l accelleraziione 3d
<Peace-> poi scarica blender dal sito
<lime> Peace-, disattivati... ora non fa schermo nero ma c'è un fastidioso sfarfallio di refresh video se ad esempio lancio Yo frankie gioco 3d dimostrativo basato su blender
<checcoxyz> jester-: il wiki non è raggiungibile
<checcoxyz> http://acx100.sourceforge.net/wiki/Main_Page
<Peace-> lime: mmm allora per blender....
<Peace-> forse ci sono delle opzioni per far partire il gioco
<Peace-> lime: infatti se blender ha problemi di solito si fa partire lo script
<Peace-> e non blender standard
<miki> mi date questo benedetto consiglio please?
<enzotib> !chat | miki
<ubot-it> miki: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<jester-> miki: lubuntu ma 128 sono pochi
<miki> 128 sono pochissimi ma linux non era un so anche per pc vecchi da recuperare?
<Peace-> miki: si
<Peace-> miki: ma non ubuntu che è per pc pseudo decenti
<miki> e allora?
<lime> Peace-, ma se volessi giocare a un gioco per pc con WINE che faccio allora?
<Peace-> miki: allora devi suare damn smalll linux
<jester-> miki: puppy linux
<miki> e quale distro mi consigliate?
<Peace-> miki: o la puppy come dice jester-
<Peace-> miki: usa la puppy
<checcoxyz> lol
<Peace-> lime: guarda il fatto  è che comprare ati porta sempre a questi problemi
<miki> ho provato la puppy ma qaundo la installo mi esce solo lo schermo nero con il puntatore del mouse e nulla più....non so come altro andare vanti
<Peace-> lime: io ho una scheda intel con dei driver decenti
<Peace-> e quindi mi va tutto
<Peace-> lime: wine per i giochi ...
<Peace-> vabbe :)
<lime> Peace-, lo so ho letto sull'argomento, dicono tutti così che ati e ubuntu sono allergici... si diciamo che voglio giocarci, alla fine linux era nato anche per questo no?
<Peace-> lime: vuoi giocare con linux ? usa nvidia
<Peace-> lime: linux è nato per cose serie
<Peace-> gioco come ultima cosa
<Peace-> per giocare a linux devi avere buoni driver video
<lime> Peace-, sei riduttivo ma non mi va di aprire un dibattito filosofico sull'importanza del gioco come valore sociale e nella formazione e lo sviluppo dell'individuo, non mi sembra la sede adatta
<lime> il gioco è una cosa seria. dal mio punto di vista ovviamente
<enzotib> lol
<jester-> lol3
<Peace-> xD
<jester-> dipende a cosa giochi
<jester-> se a picul mass o con solo gnocca
<Flow> Raga ho per  sbaglio eliminato il pannello
<Flow> COme lo riaggiungo
<Flow> Senza non posso fare nulla
<Flow> Niente applicazioni,sistema,cartelle
<jester-> Flow: clicca sul pannello esistente
<jester-> Flow: ofai prima a resettare gnome
<Flow> Cioè
<jester-> !gnomereset
<ubot-it> Per resettare gnome alle sue impostazioni di default rinominare le cartelle nascoste nella propria home .gnome2 .config .gconf .gconfd .gnome2_private e riavviare la sessione
<Flow> No vabbè
<Flow> A sto punto meglio riaggiungerlo
<Flow> Io ho solo quello sotto che praticamente non ha nulla
<Flow> Quello sopra con tutte le cose mi è sparito
<jester-> resetta gnome
<Flow> Non ho cartelle
<Flow> Nessuna
<jester-> !gnomereset | Flow
<ubot-it> Flow: Per resettare gnome alle sue impostazioni di default rinominare le cartelle nascoste nella propria home .gnome2 .config .gconf .gconfd .gnome2_private e riavviare la sessione
<Flow> Non ne ho cartelle
<Flow> Come faccio a vedere quelle nascoste?
<jester-> Flow: sono nascoste, apri nautilus s piga control e h
<Flow> COme lo apro?
<Flow> Io non ho nulla
<Flow> Mi è sparito il menu applicazioni
<jester-> Flow: alt-f2 e scrivi nautilus
<Flow> Ho aperto Nautilus, now?
<Flow> CIoè, mi si è aperta la home
<Flow> Con le mie cartelle
<xiaoy> Flow, ahh..usare ubuntu...usare gnu/linux...
<romeopapa> salve, ho reistallato maverick dopo un ripristino del sistema da parte dell'assistenza, è una cosa che ho già fatto, ma non sono sicuro,mi sono dimenticato di ridurre la partizione win7,posso farlo anche dopo?, da win7 e poi estendo quella linux con gparted live? dico bene?
<Flow> ma quelle nascoste non ho idea di come si facciano a vedere
<xiaoy> Flow, apri un terminale
<xiaoy> dentro scrivici ls -a
<xiaoy> vedi le cartelle con il puntino davanti
<xiaoy> ecco, quello sono cartelle nascoste
<Flow> Mi dice impossibile eseguire le cartelle
<xiaoy> ehh?
<Flow> Ok
<Flow> Io scrivo ls -a
<xiaoy> per rinominarle, basta un mv .dir_vecchia .dir_nuova
<romeopapa> ho scritto troppo tutto insieme?
<Flow> esegui da terminale
<Flow> si apre il terminale e si chiude
<Flow> come fosse niente lol
<FloodBotIt1> Flow: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<Peace-> xiaoy: ma tu a uno cosi gli fai usare il terminale?
<Peace-> suicidio
<xiaoy> Peace-, tutti devono imapare primo o poi
<xiaoy> Flow, apri il terminale
<Peace-> xiaoy: buono sbattimento allora
<xiaoy> allora...Alt+F2
<xiaoy> ti appre una finestrella
<Flow> Già fatto
<Flow> lo so
<xiaoy> oh..bravo \o/
<Flow> poi scrivo ls a e spunto esegui da terminale lol
<xiaoy> no
<xiaoy> senti a me
<xiaoy> fai Alt+F2
<xiaoy> dentro scrivi xterm
<Peace-> *.*
<Flow> WTF? Un altro terminale xd
<Flow> Ok, ci sono.
<Flow> Ho scritto ls -a
<Flow> mi escono le cartelle
<xiaoy> \o/
<Flow> Now?
<xiaoy> ora per rinominare le cartelle che il bot ti ha segnalato, scrivi mv .cartella .cartella_nuova
<Flow> Sotto nel terminale?
<xiaoy> naturalemente devi sostituire ".cartella" e ".cartella_nuova" con i nomi delle cartelle che ti ha indicato il bot
<xiaoy> Flow, dentro il terminale
<xiaoy> Flow, aspe...
<xiaoy> Flow, ti faccio vedere...
<Flow> Fammi uno screenshot
<Peace-> !comandi | Flow
<ubot-it> Flow: trovi i comandi base su http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/ComandiBase - Gestione di File e Directory: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/ComandiBase#gestionefiledirectory - Terminale e File Manager: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/RigaDiComando
<Flow> Mi esce scritto impossibile eseguire sta ".cartella"
<xiaoy> Flow, quello che ti sto facendo...
<xiaoy> ahhh
<Peace-> Flow: insomma devi cancellare tre cartelle
 * xiaoy non demorde: tutti possono imparare
<Peace-> Flow: quindi devi aprire nautilus impostare la visualizzazione delle diavole di cartelle nascoste
<Peace-> Flow: premendo CTRL H
<xiaoy> Flow, aspetta che ti mando lo sct
<Peace-> Flow: e bon
<romeopapa> Peace, posso farti una domanda? è grave avere dei settori danneggiati nell'hdd?
<Peace-> romeopapa: xD non è una bella cosa
<Peace-> romeopapa: harddisk danneggiato sono cazzi
<Flow> LOL
<romeopapa> devo aver letto da qualche parte che linux non usa i settori danneggiati....può essere?
<Flow> Comunque, mi sono comparse le cartelle utilizzando nautilus. Ora che faccio? xd
<Peace-> romeopapa: beh ok ... si dovrebbe essere cosi ...
<jester-> romeopapa: devi fare la scansione con opzione -c mi pare
<romeopapa> quello che dice gestore dischi non basta?
<Flow> Le devo rinominare tutte?
<Flow> con .gnome2 .config .gconf .gconfd .gnome2_private
<Flow> ?
<jester-> romeopapa: -c trova e segna settori danneggiati per non essere piu usati
<xiaoy> Flow, http://imagebin.org/141708
<romeopapa> 14 settori...sono tanti?
<jester-> Flow: si e riavviare la sessione
<Flow> No devo cambiare nome sennò non me le fa rinominare
<Flow> xiaoy dove lo metto quel code?
<jester-> romeopapa: ne bastano un paio per sminchiare il tutto
<jester-> Flow: aggiungi .bak
<xiaoy> Flow, allora, nel terminale
<romeopapa> jester: mmmm...magari lo cambio...
<Flow> Allora.
<Flow> Apro il terminale, xtermy
<rossoblu> ciao a tutti e buona sera
<Flow> e scrivo quella roba?
<xiaoy> Flow, si e ad ogni cartella che devi rinominare aggiungi _vecchia alla fine
<xiaoy> _vecchia o che cavolo ti pare a te
<xiaoy> l'importante e che le cambi di nome
<Flow> comando non trovato
<rossoblu> qualcuno può aiutarmi a capire il perchè non riesco a installare ubuntu?
<xiaoy> potresti anche cancellarle, ma per sicurezza si procede in questo modo
<jester-> rossoblu: cioè?
<xiaoy> Flow, devi metter solo mv
<romeopapa> jester: c'è un modo per ripristinare la configurazione di maverick dopo la reistallazione?
<xiaoy> mv .gnome2 .gnome2_vecchia
<jester-> romeopapa: salvarsi la home
<Flow> metto solo mv?
<Flow> poi? xd
<xiaoy> <xiaoy> mv .gnome2 .gnome2_vecchia
<xiaoy> e fai lo stesso per le altre cartelle
<rossoblu> in pratica ho provato più volte a fare l'installazione tramite wubi ma verso la fine mi dà un errore
<romeopapa> jester: anche i pacchetti istallati sono lì?
<xiaoy> Flow, la sintassi è mv cartella_originale cartella_rinominata
<Flow> Aspetta, seguendo il modo Nautilus
<Flow> Rinomino le cartelle
<Flow> .gnome2 .config .gconf .gconfd .gnome2_private.bak
<xiaoy> -_-
<Flow> e poi per differenziarle che ci aggiungo alla fine?
<Flow> xdd
<Flow> Non mi fare quella faccia! è_è
<xiaoy> Flow, calma...
<jester-> Flow: trolli?
<xiaoy> allora..
<Flow> Si lol
<xiaoy> Flow, ciò che devi fare è cambiare di nome quelle cartelle, tutto qui
<Flow> Qualsiasi nome?
<xiaoy> come le chiami è affar tuo, l'importante e che poi le riconosci per ripristinare, eventualmente, il backup
<xiaoy> Flow, potresti anche cancellarle e basta, capito?
<xiaoy> ma è meglio fare una copia di backup
<Flow> -_-
<Flow> Le rinomino.
<Flow> TIpo
<Flow> xiaoy.bak xd
<xiaoy> Flow, ehh...così rinomini solo una
<Flow> WTF?
<xiaoy> ma ne devi rinominare parecchie e non puoi usare lo stesso nome per tutte
<Flow> Le sto rinomando tutte
<xiaoy> bravo
<Flow> Sto usando nomi diversi per oguna ovviamente xd
<xiaoy> Peace-, avrei dovuto ascoltarti...ora è troppo tardi
<Flow> -.-"
<Flow> Questo computer non tornerà mai come prima lol
<Peace-> xiaoy: hiihihihi sculta il vecchio Peace-
<xiaoy> Peace-, ehh
<Peace-> xiaoy: lassamo perdar
<xiaoy> Peace-, quel "ehh" significava: avrei dovuto ascoltarti, ma ora è tardi
<Flow> Non mi fa rinominare una cartella è_è
<xiaoy> sono ermetico, io
<xiaoy> Flow, perché secondo te?
<Flow> Perchè dive che la sto utilizzando
<Flow> Sarà quella del browser lol
<xiaoy> queal'è la cartella?
<xiaoy> qual'è
<Flow> gvfs
<Peace-> !resetgnome
<ubot-it> Per resettare gnome alle sue impostazioni di default rinominare le cartelle nascoste nella propria home .gnome2 .config .gconf .gconfd .gnome2_private e riavviare la sessione
<Peace-> queste sono
<xiaoy> Flow, allora? qual'è di queste?
<xiaoy> mamma mia com'è difficile...
<Peace-> jester-: cambiare la voce in bla bla , da terminale mv ~/.gnome2 bala la
<Flow> -.-
<Flow> Cioè io le ho rinominate tutet
<xiaoy> ok allora, riavvia
<Flow> e dovevo rinominare solo quelle?
<xiaoy> già
<jester-> Peace-: fare da anutilus lè plus facile
<Flow> È_È
<jester-> Peace-: poi se si trolla altro paio di maniche yè
<Flow> Sono frustrato lol
<xiaoy> Flow, hai rinominato TUTTE TUTTE le cartelle nella tua home?
<Peace-> jester-: beh si ma per casi absolut direi che gli dici apri e copia incolla
<Flow> Mi sto fustigando da solo
<Flow> SOlo quelle col punto, ma non tutte
<Peace-> Flow: senti fumati na sigaretta
<Peace-> xD
<xiaoy> XD
<jester-> Peace-: quai siamo a livelli di pipparoom
<Flow> Lo farò dopo XD
<Flow> è_è
<xiaoy> Flow, ce la fai a rinominarle come prima?
<Flow> Me ne vado a giocare il mio torneo europeo a COD4 LOL
<Flow> Non ricordo i nomi lol
<xiaoy> Flow, ma non le hai rinominate con .cartella.bak ?
<jester-> xiaoy: sta trollando
<Flow> No ho messo i nomi delle canzoni di Gaber ahah
<jester-> lasperd
<Flow> è_è
<xiaoy> jester-, dici che il tizzio sta trollando? ma se lo fa è un genio, sembra un noob vero XD
<frenksx> salve, c'è qualche software per ubuntu che permette di collegare il cellulare al pc ?
<jester-> wammu & co
<xiaoy> http://www.google.it/search?hl=it&source=hp&q=connect+mobile+phone+to+linux&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=
<rashxt> un programma tipo sandra o everest ?
<attemptD> non esiste. qualcosa di simile ma solo per i dischi.
<checcoxyz> jester-: dovevo inserire i repository per questo non trovavo niente su synaptic
<xiaoy> Flowz, hhh
<G_val> Sera !
<Neo_> buonasera a tutti
<Neo_> ragazzi mi si è sputtanato il grub o almeno penso
<Neo_> ho aggiornato ubuntu 10.10 dopo una settimana che ero via
<Neo_> credo abbia installato un nuovo kernel
<Neo_> ma al riavvio mi compare questa scritta
<Neo_> failed to boot both default and backqualcosa entry
<Neo_> per avviare windows ho dovuto usare il grubdisk
<Neo_> come risolvo ?
<Neo_> c'è nessuno ?
<hosomaki> avevo avuto lo stesso problema con centos e col cd ero riuscito a riparare l'installazione senza perdere i dati
<hosomaki> ma con ubuntu non mi è mai successo
<Neo_> qundi è possibile
<Neo_> purtroppo non esiste un cd di grub disc che compia operazioni valide sul grub2
<CoOltux> sera a tutti
<Bartoloni> ciao, c'e' un modo di cercare un processo in esecuzione in base al suo nome?
<Bartoloni> Neo_ hai provato rescutux o supergrub2 ?
<CoOltux> !forum
<ubot-it> forum is http://forum.ubuntu-it.org
<Bartoloni> Neo_ pardon ReascaTux
<Neo_> solo adesso sto venendo a conoscenza che il creatore di super grub disc 1 e 2 ne ha fatto un altro
<Neo_> lo sto scaricando
<Neo_> speriamo funzioni
<G_val> dici
<G_val> bart di cercare un programma
<G_val> e localizzare
<G_val> la posizione ?
<alice87> auitu, nautilus ha smesso di funzionare bene, se apro computer mi dice:Impossibile mostrare «computer:».Impossibile gestire le posizioni «computer:» con Nautilus.
<jester-> !gnomereset | alice87
<ubot-it> alice87: Per resettare gnome alle sue impostazioni di default rinominare le cartelle nascoste nella propria home .gnome2 .config .gconf .gconfd .gnome2_private e riavviare la sessione
<xiaoy> jester-, mi sa che oggi si sono messi daccordo...
<xiaoy> XD
<alice87> non va nemmeno con altri utenti del pc
<jester-> xiaoy: va si a giorni
<xiaoy> :D
<xiaoy> jester-, però mi sa che a lui il problema è un po' diverso...non gli va nemmeno agli altri utenti
<alice87> a lei please!
<jester-> va bè resettare gnome esclude qualche problema
<xiaoy> alice87, scusa
<jester-> alice87: cartella home funza normale?
<alice87> si
<xiaoy> magari qualcosa che non va con i permssi
<alice87> provo a cancellarle se lo ritieni necessario xò!
<xiaoy> un chown -R per vedere se è così io lo farei
<jester-> xiaoy: appunto, dopo il reset si gurdano i permessi e fstab
<xiaoy> alice87, guarda i permessi XD
<alice87> cioè cosa devo fare?
<jester-> comincia a resettare gnome
<alice87> ok
<xiaoy> alice87, sai come resettare gnome?
<xiaoy> lo sapeva
<xiaoy> XD
<alice87> > !gnomereset | xiaoy
<xiaoy> impressionante
 * ryuujin loves grails
<xiaoy> ryuujin, non era mica perché è una ragazza, ma perché è giovane
<xiaoy> ahh
<ryuujin> huh
<xiaoy> alice87, allora hai funziona ora?
<xiaoy> ryuujin, è dell' 87
<alice87> riavvio la sessione e ti dico
<xiaoy> oki
<ryuujin> xioy ma chi?
<ryuujin> xiaoy:
<xiaoy> xiaoy, alice è dell'87
<xiaoy> è giovane
<ryuujin> io ho detto che amo Grails... chissene di Alice
<xiaoy> ryuujin, oh pensavo fosse un'altra dialettata per girls...
<xiaoy> scusa XD
<ryuujin> ;)
<ryuujin> Grails, il framework... ;)
<ryuujin> mi ha risolto un grande problema... dove sviluppare un'applicazione in dieci giorni... ho provato per la priam volta Grails e l'ho finita in 7 giorni
<ryuujin> ora basta chat... sono nel canale sbagliato
<xiaoy> ryuujin, figo
 * ryuujin #ubuntu-it-chat
<alice87> non funziona
<jester-> alice87: nome user?
<alice87> alice
<jester-> alice87: apri un terminale e sudo -s
<jester-> alice87: chown -R alice:alice /home/alice
<alice87> fatto
<jester-> alice87: copia bene fino a ; in fondo
<jester-> find /home/alice -type d -exec chmod 755 {} \;
<jester-> find /home/alice -type f -exec chmod 644 {} \;
<alice87> cosa fanno questi ultimi 2 comandi?
<jester-> alice87: mo stanno a posto anche i permesi ma fa vedere cat /etc/fstab nel pastebin
<alice87> ok
<jester-> alice87: e l'ouput del comando groups
<alice87> questt'ultimo immagino dato come alice vero?
<jester-> alice87: li da dove sei
<jester-> alice87: non sei loggata con alice?
<alice87> bergamo
<alice87> scusa avevo letto male
<jester-> alice87: abbiamo messo a posto alice quindi alice devi usare
<jester-> pota
<alice87> sudo -s nn mi fa diventare root?
<jester-> yess
<jester-> exit esci
<alice87> ecco qua tutto http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/577233/
<mastin_> salve,
<jester-> alice87: sembra tutto aposto
<jester-> alice87: hai altri hd nel pc?
<alice87> no
<alice87> è un portatile
<jester-> alice87: allora computer a che ti serve
<jester-> usa cartella home
<alice87> ha cominciato a fare bizze stasera quando ho premuto l'eject del cd
<alice87> mi serve per il cd e le chiavette
<jester-> faciele che hai il cdrom un po ciucco
<jester-> amnca anche la riga cdrom in fstab
<jester-> manca*
<alice87> cioè?
<jester-> spe
<jester-> alice87: prova a dare cdrecord scanbus
<alice87> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/577238/
<mastin_> salve, avevo instalato db2exc
<mastin_> dopo ho provato desinstallarlo usando apt-get/aptitude ma non sono riuscito, alla fine ho cancelato la cartella che lo conteneva  /opt/ibm/db2
<mastin_> adesso ogni volta che provo usare apt-get oppure aptitude, esce fuori un'errore di db2exc (non riesce a trovare un file, contenuto giustamente nella cartella che avevo cancellato)
<mastin_> adesso ogni volta che provo nuovamente installarlo, o butarlo fuori usando remove oppure purge
<mastin_> buta fuori questo errore: dpkg: error processing db2exc (--configure):
<mastin_>  Package is in a very bad inconsistent state - you should
<mastin_>  reinstall it before attempting configuration.
<mastin_> qualcuno puo darmi una mano?
<jester-> alice87: non ho sottomano l'appunto per la stringa da mettere un fstab per il cdrom
<alice87> ok cerco io, dici che può essere questo il problema?
<jester-> mastin_: sudo dpkg --purge --force-all db2exc
<jester-> alice87: di solito c'è la stringa cdrom
<jester-> alice87: dopo il fatto eject hai provato a riavviare?
<alice87> si varie volte
<jester-> alice87: provato a mettere un cd?
<alice87> anche prima dopo aver tolto le cartelle di gnome
<alice87> si
<alice87> con senza fa la stessa roba
<jester-> lo monta automatico?
<alice87> anche aperto ho provato
<alice87> no
<alice87> lo riesco a montare solo aprendo il gestore dischi in amministrazione o solo a mano col mount
<alice87> e funziona , leggo il contenuto!
<jester-> alice87: sudo apt-get install --reinstall gnome-disk-utility
<alice87> riavvio?
<jester-> alice87: sudo apt-get install --reinstall gnome-power-manager
<alice87> fatto
<jester-> alice87: sudo adduser alice cdrom
<jester-> e riavvia
<alice87> faccio gia parte di cdrom
<alice87> ok riavvio
<alice87> a dopo
<alice87_> nn funziona, all'avvio mi ha detto che power manager è ancora aperto
<alice87_> nn son riuscita a leggere bene, xche dopo è sparito e il desktop si è avviato
<jester-> alice87_: adesso come ei messa
<alice87_> stesso errore
<esulu> io ho una problema per la configurazione della chiavetta usb di internet del router d-link
<esulu> ?
<esulu> qualcuno puo darmi una mano
<jester-> alice87_: cioè?
<CoOltux> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<CoOltux> ciao jester-
<CoOltux> :))
<alice87_> mi dice ancora che nn può aprire computer e nn mi monta in automatico il cd
<alice87_> e le chiavette
<jester-> alice87_: wodim --devices
<alice87_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/577246/
<jester-> alice prova ad aggiungere sta riga in fstab
<jester-> /dev/scd0 /media/cdrom udf,iso9660 user,noauto,exec 0 0
<CoOltux> http://imagebin.org/141731
<jester-> alice87_: vai anche in preferenze/applicazioni avvio e controlla di avere tutto spuntato
<jester-> CoOltux: ??
<CoOltux> scusa jester-
<CoOltux> ho sbagliato a incollare
<CoOltux> volevo far vedere il conky a un amico
<alice87_> ok devo riavviare?
<jester-> alice87_: nel terminale nautilus --no-desktop computer:
<jester-> si apre?
<alice87_> riavvio
<jester-> prova il comando
<alice87_> no stesso messaggio di errore
<alice87_> Impossibile gestire le posizioni «computer:» con Nautilus.
<jester-> alice87_: non riesco a capire cosa si possa essere sminchiato
<jester-> prova a riavviare
<alice87_> ok
#ubuntu-it 2011-03-08
<jester-> alice87_: gconf-editor
<alice87> niente da fare non funziona
<jester-> apps --> nautilus --> preferences
<jester-> dimmi cosa hai spuntato
<alice87> poi?
<jester-> always use browser
<alice87> si
<jester-> install mime activation
<alice87> always use location entry
<alice87> si
<jester-> media automount
<jester-> media automount open
<alice87> si si
<alice87> si
<jester-> a posto
<jester-> perchè cacchio non monta
<jester-> alice87: metti un cd
<jester-> sudo mount /dev/scd0
<alice87> ora il cd lo monta, ma nn mi fa vedere computer, che mi serve x il resto
<jester-> alice87: per il resto di cosa
<alice87> le chiavette
<jester-> cartella home sulla sinistra le vede
<alice87> si
<jester-> mai usato computer
<jester-> le clicchi li e le monta ma dovrebbe montarle auto al plug
<alice87> le chiavette nn compaiono ora
<jester-> tracinati cartelal home sul desktop
<jester-> sicuro che le chiavette siano sane
<alice87> si
<jester-> alice87: togliala
<alice87> andava tutto fino a 1 ora prima che entrassi in chat
<jester-> rimettila e incolla dmesg | tail
<alice87> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/577250/
<alice87> sarà poi il pc, che nn mi fa vedere computer, mica il resto a non andare..
<alice87> e cmq la chiavetta se la monto a mano va...
<jester-> alice87: le vede correttamente
<jester-> non mi spiego il non automount
<jester-> della partizione
<jester-> alice87: uname -r
<alice87> 2.6.32-30-generic
<jester-> alice87: 10.04?
<jester-> hai fatto aggiornamento?
<alice87> no
<jester-> alice87: sudo apt-get update
<alice87> come ti dicevo ha smesso di funzionare dopo che ho rimosso il cd
<jester-> sudo apt-get upgrade
<alice87> li ho fatti dopo
<jester-> non c'è logisa
<jester-> logica
<alice87> ora il pc è aggiornato
<jester-> sudo apt-get install --reinstall linux-image-`uname -r`
<jester-> alice87: hai un kernel precedente con cui partire?
<alice87> si
<alice87> devo provare o do prima il reinstall?
<jester-> reinstalla che male non fa
<alice87> riavvio
<marcotux> ciao, ho dimenticato di installare ssh, com'è il pacchetto? ssh-server?
<jester-> yess
<alice87_> niente da fare
<jester-> alice87_: sigh sigh & sigh
<jester-> alice87_: prova a dare un killall gnome-panel
<alice87_> :')
<alice87_> nada
<jester-> alice87_: ho esaurito le ipotesi
<jester-> alice87_: avanza alla 10.10
<alice87_> domanda? cosa gestisce l'evento inserisci cd inserisci penna? hal?
<jester-> alice87_: ultima ipostesi reinstalla hal
<alice87_> niente!!!
<alice87_> :-(
<jester-> alice87_: fai un giro domani quando c'è enzotib che mi pare abbia risolto un caso del genere
<jester-> e va che sarà la solita pirlatina
<alice87_> ok
<alice87_> nn posso fare aggiornamenti o robe grosse xche domani con sto pc c devo lavorare
<jester-> alice87_: il problema non è importante ai fini del sistema e vedo che ti arrangi col terminale, domani cira enzotib
<alice87_> ok grazie tante!!
<alice87_> buona notte
<jester-> notte
<brovx> ciao
<CoOltux> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<brovx> come si installa una chiavetta huawei e1820 su ubuntu?
<brovx> ci siete?????
<CoOltux> qualuno vivo???
<CoOltux> giorno a tutti
<azmodeus> buondì
<CoOltux> ciao
<azmodeus> salve!
<azmodeus> non avevo visto che c'era qualcuno sveglio! XD
<azmodeus> Per caso qualcuno di voi conosce Dia, il software per il disegno?
<esulu> we
<Guest53544> Giorno
<glpiana> ola
<OverMe> oh hi
<zick> ciao regà
<zick> ho visto che ubuntu ha openipmi si può usare questo tool per vecchie macchine in modo da poter direzionare la console su over lan e quidi sfruttare il SOL?
<massimo18> Buon Giorno
<Francesco_> Salve a tutti. Vorrei chiedere assistenza riguardo l'installazione di Java su Ubuntu 10.10. L'ho installato tramite i repository della Sun ma mi dice continuamente che ho una versione arretrata.
<Francesco_> Qualcuno può indicarmi un deb completo?
<Francesco_> Sarebbe molto più comodo.
<K99Brain> Francesco_, attiva i repo partner
<K99Brain> Francesco_, c'è java 6 della sun
<Francesco_> Ma l'update 20 non 24!
<Francesco_> Quando vado per fare la verifica sul sito della Sun mi dice che ho la 20 e non la 24!
<K99Brain> Francesco_, si è vero, non c'è l'ultimissimissimissima versione
<K99Brain> Francesco_, e allora?
<K99Brain> Francesco_, funzionano
<Francesco_> Va in conflitto con OpenJDK Java?
<K99Brain> Francesco_, si, è meglio se disinstalli l'openjdk
<Francesco_> Ok.
<Francesco_> Conosci per caso un sito dove posso verificare se ho installato correttamente Sun Java, che non sia quello della Sun?
<zick> Fracensco se non erro dovresti fare java -V
<K99Brain> Francesco_, boh, magari qualche sito che usa java come quelli che hanno una chat. Ma comunque se già il sito di sun dice che ce l'hai, anche se non l'ultimissima versione, sei a posto
<Francesco_> Ok, speriamo!
<Francesco_> AHAH!
<Francesco_> Con java -V mi dice: root@francesco-VGN-FS485B:~# java -V Unrecognized option: -V Could not create the Java virtual machine. root@francesco-VGN-FS485B:~#
<zick> prova -v minuscoolo
<Francesco_> Lo stesso.
<zick> aspetta tu hai detto di averlo installato giustoù
<K99Brain> java -version
<K99Brain> non c'è il -v
<Francesco_> Provo così.
<Francesco_> francesco@francesco-VGN-FS485B:~$ java -version java version "1.6.0_20" OpenJDK Runtime Environment (IcedTea6 1.9.7) (6b20-1.9.7-0ubuntu1) OpenJDK Client VM (build 19.0-b09, mixed mode, sharing) francesco@francesco-VGN-FS485B:~$
<cricido> ciao
<Francesco_> Salve :)
<cricido> ciao a tutti raga ma nessuno di voi ha mai usato postfix?
<Francesco_> Io no.
<zick> Francesco che pacchetto hai installato di java
<K99Brain> Francesco_, hai ancora openjdk
<Francesco_> Sì.
<K99Brain> Francesco_, sudo apt-get remove --purge openjdk-6-jre openjdk-6-jre-headless openjdk-6-jre-lib
<Francesco_> Se lo disinstallo però non credo che mi parta Jdownloader
<Francesco_> Bho, provo.
<K99Brain> Francesco_, beh, ma se hai messo sun-java
<K99Brain> Francesco_, lo hai messo sun-java6 ?
<Francesco_> Sì!
<K99Brain> Francesco_, allora togli openjdk
<Francesco_> Ok
<Francesco_> Eliminato
<Francesco_> Ora rifaccio la verifica?
<K99Brain> si
<Francesco_> Oh, yeah. C'mon!
<Francesco_> francesco@francesco-VGN-FS485B:~$ java -version java version "1.6.0_24" Java(TM) SE Runtime Environment (build 1.6.0_24-b07) Java HotSpot(TM) Client VM (build 19.1-b02, mixed mode, sharing) francesco@francesco-VGN-FS485B:~$
<Francesco_> AHAH!
<K99Brain> ecco, adesso hai il java si sun
<Francesco_> Ok.
<Francesco_> Grazie mille
<Francesco_> Ero incerto se rimuovere l'OpedJDK
<Francesco_> Open*
<Francesco_> A presto e grazie mille ancora ;)
<K99Brain> di nulla
<sage79> salve. ho necessità di mettere ip fisso, come faccio?
<enzotib> sage79, in network manager, scheda ipv4, metti manuale
<sage79> i dati che metto sono 192.168.1.2 255.255.255.0 192.168.1.1 e dns 192.168.1.1 è giusto?
<enzotib> direi di sì
<enzotib> se hai un router
<sage79> ok, grazie
<K99Brain> !networkmanager | sage79
<ubot-it> sage79: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/ConfigurazioneRete/NetworkManager
<dimitri__> salve ho installato chrome su ubu 10.10 e poi l'ho disinstallato... ora non mi parte firefox quando clicco sui link e debbo far partire firefox a mno
<dimitri__> come sistemo ?
<glpiana> dimitri__, il link sarebbe il lanciatore sulla barra?
<dimitri__> no se leggo una mail e mi mettono un link ad iun sito
<K99Brain> dimitri__, sistema > preferenze > applicazioni preferite
<dimitri__> se ci faccio click non mi lancia firefox
<glpiana> dimitri__, come ha detto K99Brain
<dimitri__> ok
<dimitri__> grazie ragazzi
<xbix87> c'è qualcuno che conosce un ottimo programma per sottolineare i pdf?
<glpiana> xbix87, pdf permette di fare qualcosa
<glpiana> xbix87, altrimenti lo apri con gimp e lo colori
<glpiana> eh ciao, pdf -.-
<glpiana> xbix87, pdfedit vole dire
<glpiana> *volevo
<xbix87> mi trovo bene con xournal
<xbix87> però mi copre un pò le scritte quando le sottolineo
<xbix87> pdfeditor mi scompagina un pò tutto quando ci apro pagine di giornale
<glpiana> xbix87, scusa, mii avevano rubato la rete
<glpiana> xbix87, l'ho provato e mi pare faccia bene la sottolineatura, senza coprire se non il necessario
<glpiana> xbix87, il problema ce l'hai usando il programma o quando poi esporti in pdf?
<nicotano> salve e auguri alle donne in canale
<cricido> ciao a tutti raga ma nessuno di voi ha mai usato postfix?
<enzotib> !qualcuno | cricido
<ubot-it> cricido: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<MatteoR> Salve
<glpiana> !release
<ubot-it> puoi scaricare le iso ufficiali da qui: http://releases.ubuntu.com/
<glpiana> ubot-it, grazie
<ubot-it> Prego. Ma ricorda che sono solo un bot ;)
<glpiana> non fare il modesto ubot-it ;)
<lev_> sapreste darmi suggerimenti riguardo il modo di installare ubuntu su un vecchio mac senza sistema operativo??? installazione ex novo!!!! posso installare il sistema da usb???
<jester-> lev_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBook
<lev_> grazie!!! jester- ci tenterò
<jester-> lev_: il cdrom funza?
<lev_> adesso lo sto scaricando
<lev_> jester- sto scaricando una versione 8..04 perchè il computer è un po' vecchiotto
<glpiana> O.o
<glpiana> lev_, non ha senso
<lev_> devo riuscire a salvare questi vecchi computerperchè devono essere utilizzati in una scuola
<lev_> glpiana, perchè tu dici ciò?
<glpiana> lev_, non ha senso su linux prendere una versione vecchia. non si sta parlando di windows 98 e windows 7.
<glpiana> lev_, prendi la 10.04 che è LTS, è recente ed è ben stabile
<lev_> ok
<lev_> non sapevo questo particolare....
<glpiana> lev_, e poi la 8.04 smette di essere supportata tra un paio di mesi scarsi
<lev_> mi sapresti indicare la pagina web da cui scaricare il sistema???
<glpiana> !release | lev_
<ubot-it> lev_: puoi scaricare le iso ufficiali da qui: http://releases.ubuntu.com/
<lev_> ma questa versione è già in mio possesso
<newlife> giorno a tutti
<newlife> jester-:  :D
<lev_> è la stessa che devo utilizzare nell'operazione di installazione di ubuntu sull'imac??? glpiana
<jester-> oìì newlife
<newlife> jester-: senti.... ho convertito un collega a ubuntu 10.10.... gli ho dato una chiavetta usb con la live .. controllata
<glpiana> lev_, ah io di mac non so niente. guarda la guida che ti ha indicato jester-
<lev_> allora controllo
<jester-> lev_: è consigliabile installare rilasci recenti
<newlife> ha fatto l'istallazione ma gli si è piantato tutto ...... jester- mi ha dato il suo pc ........ sto provando pure con rescatux ma nulla
<newlife> jester-:  mi dai una mano? vorrei tentare di ripristinarlo
<jester-> newlife: meglio rifarla l'installazione e se da partizionamento manuale settare uso ext4 montata come / e formattare
<newlife> jester-: pero' la stranezza è che.... ora se inserisco la chiavetta usb.... parte ma dopo poco mi da errore del kernel e si pianta
<newlife> jester-: mi ha anche autorizzato a formattargli tutto ma......... ecco per la precisione dice kernel panic - not syncing  attempted to kill init!
<newlife> jester-:  e si pianta
<jester-> newlife: dovresti venire in canale da live sul pc interessato
<newlife> jester-:  ma se manco riparte... come faccio? :D
<nicotano> newlife, la chiavetta in live funziona ? altrimenti devi rifarla con unetbootin  previa formattazione
<nicotano> ito
<Filippo> ciao a tutti
<Filippo> qualcuno può dedicarmi un pò del suo tempo, per risolvere un problema con il booy?
<Filippo> *boot
<nicotano> Filippo, fai una domanda specifica
<nicotano> Filippo, esponi il problema, chi sa e vuole ti risponderà
<Filippo> dunque... su questo pc ho ubuntu e windows 7 installati... ad ogni aggiornamento di ubuntu , mi ritrovo una voce in più nell'MBR
<Filippo> ad esmpio ho:
<nicotano> Filippo, ok devi usare synaptic
<Filippo> linux 2.6.35.27
<nicotano> Filippo, prima dai il comando uname -a
<cobe571> Filippo: è una cosa normalissima che GRUB venga aggiornato ogni qualvolta c'è un aggiornamento del kernel linux
<cobe571> è sempre stato così
<Filippo> so benissimo che è normale, ma perche mi devo ritrovare tutte le voci sull'MBR?
<Filippo> se escono 1000 aggiornamenti mi devo ritrovare tutte le versione nell MBR?
<nicotano> e prendi nota del kernel in uso poi da synaptic cerca linux image e linux headers e poi procedi alla disinstallazione di quelle voci col kernel antecedente poi grub verrà aggiornato automaticamente, conviene lasciare gli ultimi 2 kernel
<jester-> Filippo: basta togliere i kernel vecchi e tenersi gli ultimi 2
<cobe571> perchè i programmatori hanno scelto di operare in tale modo. tra le altre cose è un buon sistema se il tuo computer non avvia un kernel per qualsiasi ragioen puoi usarene un altro
 * cobe571 <dubita altamente che usciranno mille aggiornamenti del kernel alla settimana>
<Filippo> e se in futuro volessi togliere il kernek 2.6.35.22?
<K99Brain> Filippo, basta che lo disinstalli
<nicotano> Filippo, hai letto le mie risposte ?
<MinorBigle> buon pomeriggio a tutti
<Filippo> scusa come faccio a disinstallarlo?
<K99Brain> Filippo, basta che leggi quello che ti ha scritto nicotano
 * cobe571 <-.->
<nicotano> e prendi nota del kernel in uso poi da synaptic cerca linux image e linux headers e poi procedi alla disinstallazione di quelle voci col kernel antecedente poi grub verrà aggiornato automaticamente, conviene lasciare gli ultimi 2 kernel
<nicotano> e 2
<nicotano> Filippo, synaptic è gestore pacchetti
<Filippo> si lo so
<jester-> alternativa figa: ripristinare mbr e usare winzoz
<nicotano> lol
<cobe571> :D
<glpiana> ahahahah
<Filippo> ahhaha che spirito
<MinorBigle> buon pomeriggio, io uso xubuntu, volevo sapere se erapossibile far girare una versione portable di office, se qualcuno ci ha mai provato a farla girare
<glpiana> MinorBigle, di officie, microsoft office intendi?
<MinorBigle> si
<jester-> MinorBigle: chiarisci portable
<MinorBigle> uno di quelli eseguibili, senza bisogno d'installazione
<glpiana> MinorBigle, esiste?
<MinorBigle> certo
<MinorBigle> io l'ho trovato
<MinorBigle> e su windows è funzionante
<cobe571> MinorBigle: da usare tramite pennina usb intendi?
<glpiana> !wine | MinorBigle prova allora
<ubot-it> MinorBigle prova allora: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Virtualizzazione/Wine
<jester-> MinorBigle: roba winzoz gira con wine, forse
<nicotano> MinorBigle, prova con macchina visrtuale se funge
<MinorBigle> si quei programmi che puoi portare su una pennina usb
<MinorBigle> e fai girare su diversi computer
<michelefreschi> ho scaricato il pacchetto debian di googleeart, come lo installo?
<cobe571> MinorBigle: qui si tratta di un quesito complesso, anche perchè presumo che se deve girare su diversi OS dovrebbe anche avere gli eseguibili adatti a quell'OS o no?
<glpiana> michelefreschi, ci clicchi sopra due volte
<MinorBigle> io come computerintendevo su computer nn tuoi, che usano cmq windows
<michelefreschi> e lo apre con ubuntu sw center, è ok?
<cobe571> MinorBigle: allora la soluzione è semplice... cerca in rete una versione portable da mettere sulla chiavetta. ce ne sono diversi siti che ti permettono di fare questo ad esempio: http://portableapps.com/
<enzotib> MinorBigle, ubuntu lo puoi installare anche su una chiavetta, se c'è abbastanza spazio, se il "computer non tuo" lo fai avviare da quella chiavetta, ecco fatto
<kratos> ciao a tutti. Ecco il mio problema: ubuntu non rileva la web cam integrata. Il mio pc è un asus x52f
<nicotano> !webcam | kratos
<ubot-it> kratos: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Webcam/ | Compatibili linux e skype: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeWebCams
<kratos> ok, ma quale driver devo scaricare??
<kratos> non so neanche il modello di webcam che ho!
<nicotano> kratos,  vedi qui intanto http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Webcam/DriverGspca
<kratos> ok
<kratos> strano, ho lanciato il comando lsusb ma non vedo nessuna webcam
<kratos> provo ad installare i driver lo stesso
<ssh> ciao a tutti
<cobe571> qualcuno ha trovato il modo di cambiare lo sfondo della finestra di login? ho notato che editando il file greeter.gconf-defaults al riavvio non succede nulla
<charly> il mio pc con ubuntu non legge le periferiche usb
<oscar> perche le periferiche usb con ubuntu non funzionano
<pasqua> salve a tutti
<kaos__> cobe571, prova con Ubuntu tweak...
<cobe571> sono su debian 6.0.0
<OverMe> cobe571, allora non sei nel canale adatto
<oscar> non mi legge nessuna porta usb
<cobe571> uso anche ubuntu
<pasqua> dunque...stò tenendo d' occhio un oggetto creato da CANONICAL E AKAI  per Ableton...funzionerà su ubuntu? http://www.apc40.com/
<oscar> aiuto
<kaos__> cobe571, per problemi con debian usa il canale di debian.. non quello di ubuntu
<N41T> rega buonasera, ho un problema fastidiosissimo
<N41T> ogni volta che apro un video flash da firefox.. rimane sullo schermo anche dopo averlo chiuso
<oscar> buon pomeriggio
<cobe571> kaos__ il problema c'è anche su bubumtu
<oscar> qualcuno mi puo aiutare
<enzotib> kaos__, non consigliare ubuntu tweak, che ne ammazza più di quanti ne salva
<kaos__> su ubuntu c'è ubuntu tweak... per debian  non so...
<kaos__> a me non ha dato problemi
<OverMe> per ora...
<enzotib> kaos__, questo non significa, ti ripeto di non consigliarlo
<kaos__> ok...
<oscar> come mai con ubuntu non funzionano gli usb
<enzotib> oscar, diciamo che a te non funzionano, non generalizziamo
<oscar> ok visto che e la prima volta che uso ubuntu qualcuno mi puo dire perche
<cobe571> kaos_ ubuntu tweak è una cagata pazzesca ha ragione enzotib
<enzotib> oscar, è una flash memory o altro?
<kaos__> ma che c'ha de sbagliato?
<oscar> no e una normale pen driver
<oscar> non legge neanche il maus
<enzotib> oscar, stacca la penna, apri un terminale, digita tail -f /var/log/messages, poi attacca la penna
<oscar> mouse
<oscar> ok
<cobe571> cosa ubuntu tweak? che non ti fa usare il cervello
<enzotib> oscar, aspetta qualche secondo e poi copia l'ultima decina di righe su pastebin
<enzotib> !pastebin | oscar
<ubot-it> oscar: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<kaos__> cobe571, infatti è comodo :)
<enzotib> !chat | kaos__ & cobe571
<ubot-it> kaos__ & cobe571: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<cobe571> enzotib: sono suil canale giusto fidati... qualcuno ha risolto per come cambiare lo sfondo della finestra di login senza usare ubuntu tweak?
<oscar> scusate l'ignoranza cosa devo fare con pastebin
<enzotib> cobe571, so solo di questo: http://guiodic.wordpress.com/2010/02/07/gdm2setup-ovvero-configurare-la-schermata-di-login/
<enzotib> oscar, te l'ho detto, copiarci le ultime righe che escono quando inserisci la penna, rileggi le istruzioni che ti ho dato
<oscar> scusa io ho aperto il terminale ho copiato quello che mi hai detto ma mi dice comando non trovato
<enzotib> oscar, cosa hai copiato?
<oscar> questo...tail -f /var/log/messages
<cobe571> enzotib: non mi serve... ho già gdm3
<cobe571> cmq grazie
<enzotib> cobe571, sei un pezzo avanti :)
<enzotib> oscar, tail comando non trovato? questa è bella!
<enzotib> oscar, copiami tutto quello che c'è sul terminale su pastebin
<oscar> cmq adesso ho di nuovo scritto il comando e mi sono uscite delle righe ti copio quelle?
<enzotib> oscar, no, ora devi inserire la penna, usciranno nuove righe , e devi copiare quelle
<oscar> ok
<sage79> qual è in comando per scaricare i sorgenti e compilarli?
<oscar> ho inserito la penna ma non esce niente
<sage79> sorgenti nei repository
<enzotib> sage79, apt-get build-dep nomepacco && apt-get --compile source nomepacco
<enzotib> il primo con sudo
<enzotib> oscar, lsusb
<oscar> le ho copiate
<enzotib> oscar, ed ora metti qui il link della pagina
<oscar> Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
<enzotib> oscar, e che cappio hai messo a fare su pastebin, se poi pasti anche in canale?
<oscar> scusa ma cercavo di seguirti
<oscar> comunque quale link
<enzotib> !pastebin | oscar leggi BENE le istruzioni
<ubot-it> oscar leggi BENE le istruzioni: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<glpiana> ola
<oscar> ok gli ho copiati
<oscar> http://paste.ubuntu.com/577534/
<enzotib> oscar, ma sul terminale viene tutto su una sola riga?
<oscar> no su 3
<enzotib> oscar, e come mai sul pastebin invece è una lunga?
<enzotib> oscar, pensi che sia leggibile?
<oscar> ok te lo rimando
<oscar> http://paste.ubuntu.com/577540/
<enzotib> oscar, questo con la penna inserita?
<oscar> si
<enzotib> oscar, sei sicuro che la penna sia funzionante?
<oscar> si perche sul l altro pc funziona
<enzotib> oscar, hai altre pendrive da provare?
<oscar> si
<enzotib> oscar, ok, provale, così vediamo se è un problema generale, magari anche cambiando ingresso
<oscar> ho cambiato chiavetta ma il risultato e sempre quello
<oscar> e comunque quando inserisco il mouse la luce si accende ma il pc non lo legge
<enzotib> oscar, anche cambiando ingresso?
<oscar> si
<enzotib> oscar, c'è da sospettare che il supporto usb del pc sia danneggiato
<oscar> e allora perche il mouse si accende
<enzotib> ma non funziona
<oscar> si non funziona
<enzotib> oscar, lsmod | grep usb
<oscar> cioe
<oscar> scusa sempre l'ignoranza
<enzotib> oscar, copia quel comando così com'è sul terminale e premi invio
<oscar> non succede nulla
<enzotib> oscar, sudo modprobe usb-storage
<oscar> scusa ma non succede nulla
<enzotib> oscar, di nuovo lsmod | grep usb
<oscar> ok mi e uscita una cosa
<enzotib> vediamo
<oscar> te la srivo qua
<enzotib> ok, dovrebbe essere una sola riga
<oscar> usb_storage            40204  0
<enzotib> oscar, ok, prova a inserire ora la pendrive
<oscar> non succede nulla
<enzotib> oscar, sudo modprobe hid
<oscar> sono proprio sfortunato
<oscar> non mi da niente
<enzotib> oscar, lsmod | grep usb
<oscar> usb_storage            40204  0
<oscar> e uguale a prima
<enzotib> oscar, solo questo?
<oscar> si
<enzotib> oscar, ora togli la pendrive, tail -f /var/log/messages e rimettila
<oscar> ok ma non succede nulla provo a cambiare porta
<enzotib> oscar, no
<oscar> ti mando quello che mi e uscito
<enzotib> oscar, sudo modprobe usbhid
<oscar> niente
<glpiana> <oscar> ti mando quello che mi e uscito   <--- fai vedere, metti su pastebin
<oscar> scusa ma sempre su qeminalel teru
<oscar> su quel terminale
<oscar> http://paste.ubuntu.com/577546/
<glpiana> oscar, togli la penna e reinseriscila
<oscar> niente
<glpiana> oscar, nel terminale scrivi:    dmesg | tail
<glpiana> e copia su pastebin
<N41T> rega ho un probelma  ogni volta che apro un video flash da firefox.. rimane sullo schermo anche dopo averlo chiuso, qualcuno sa come posso risolvere?
<glpiana> N41T, ancora? O.o
<N41T> glpiana: si :(
<N41T> glpiana: è di un fastidio assurdo :(
<glpiana> ci credo
<N41T> glpiana: devo riavviare ogni volta e stare attento a nn andare su siti dove ci sono elementi flash :S:S:S
<oscar> http://paste.ubuntu.com/577547/
<glpiana> oscar, se hai un'altra porta prova su  uun'altra porta e poi dai ancora dmesg | tail
<oscar> ok fatto ti mando cosa e uscito
<oscar> http://paste.ubuntu.com/577548/
<glpiana> oscar, scrivi: uname -a        e incolla pure qui la riga
<oscar> Linux alessandro-laptop 2.6.35-27-generic #48-Ubuntu SMP Tue Feb 22 20:25:29 UTC 2011 i686 GNU/Linux
<glpiana> oscar, da quando accusi sto problema con le usb?
<oscar> da quando ho istallato ubuntu
<glpiana> oscar, da errori, dice di controllare il cavo. qualcosa di rotto sembrerebbe. ma ti farei fare una prova se hai pazienza
<oscar> ok
<glpiana> oscar, avvia col cd di installazione, dici di provare ubuntu e vedi se da lì la penna viene vista
<oscar> il cd non ce lo
<glpiana> oscar, come hai installato?
<oscar> per la verita l ho installato con il cd pero adesso non ce lo
<glpiana> oscar, quando hai installato?
<oscar> il 22
<oscar> cmq se metto il mouse si accende la luce ma il mouse il pc non lo legge
<glpiana> oki, digita: dpkg -l | grep linux-image
<oscar> ok fatto
<jester-> sa di bus usb ciucco
<glpiana> oscar, su pastebin
<jester-> oscar: attacchi direttamente alla usb o usi un hub
<oscar> direttamente l'usb
<oscar> http://paste.ubuntu.com/577556/
<glpiana> oscar, all'avvio vedi il menu di scelta del sistema operativo?
<jester-> oscar: hai ancora winzoz giusto per una prova?
<oscar> no
<oscar> no
<jester-> oscar: controllato nel bios se son abilitate?
<glpiana> oscar, allora subito dopo la schermata di accensione del pc tieni premuto il tasto shift. ti apparirà il menu. scegli il kernel numerato 2.6.32-29
<jester-> e pure usb mouse abile?
<oscar> no
<jester-> oscar: darei un'occhiata
<oscar> <glpiana>e poi cosa devo fare
<glpiana> oscar, e poi vedi se con quello va
<oscar> ok
<oscar> e nel caso vada cosa devo fare
<glpiana> oscar, comunque tu avevi lucid e poi hai fatto l'avanzamento a maverick
<oscar> quindi
<glpiana> oscar, quindi non ti va la usb da parecchio tempo :)
<oscar> no veramente prima con windows andavano
<glpiana> oscar, se ci sono i  kernel della 10.04 vuol dire che avevi quella prima. poi hai fatto l'avanzamento a  10.10
<glpiana> oscar, comunque fai sta prova
<glpiana> se vanno, vediamo di impostare quel kernel come predefinito
<oscar> ok
<OverMe> oh hi
<realnot> ragazzi, come si chiama il visualizzatore di immagini di gnome?
<Holden> eog
<mefrio> eye of gnome :)
<realnot> e su xfce, xubuntu cosa c'è ?
<mefrio> c'è ristretto
<realnot> si, credo di si, grazie mille ragazzi :)
<mefrio> come credi? non ti fidi? :D
<attempt_> gwenview su kde prima che tu lo chieda....
<mefrio> gpicview su LXDE
<motore> buonasera a tutti. Ho un problema con la stampante.
<MatteoR> motore: Sii più specifico: che stampante hai e qual'è il tuo problema.
<motore> La mia stampante fino a l'altro ieri funzionava perfettamente, ora non viene rilevata e da Sistema->Amministrazione->Stampa->Configuarzione Stampanti->Server   l'opzione "Nuova..." rimane in ombra e non riesco ad installarla
<motore> matteoR , è una HP PSC1215 e ti ripeto fino a qualche giorno fa era installata e funzionava alla perfezione.  La stampante è accesa, collegata ...... non saprei.....
<pippuccio76> Dopo aggiornamento odierno sono sparite le barre , la cpu lavora tanto senzA PROGRAMMI APERTI E NON HO + ICONE SUL DESKTOP....
<pippuccio76> c'è nessuno?
<enzotib> pippuccio76, ora stai usando un altro pc?
<pippuccio76> no questo,
<enzotib> pippuccio76, fammi vederi il contenuto del file /etc/apt/sources.list
<enzotib> !pastebin | pippuccio76
<ubot-it> pippuccio76: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<pippuccio76> http://paste.ubuntu.com/577614/
<pippuccio76> Se può essere utile ho la cpu dual core che lavora intorno al 80 %
<enzotib> pippuccio76, vedo che usi il repo proposed, che è sconsigliabile, sospetto che potrebbe essere la causa del malfunzionamento
<enzotib> pippuccio76, commenta la penultima riga, salva e chiudi
<pippuccio76> Fatto
<pippuccio76> Ora?
<enzotib> pippuccio76, sudo apt-get update
<pippuccio76> fatto ora?
<enzotib> pippuccio76, hai aptitude installato?
<pippuccio76> no
<enzotib> pippuccio76, lo installiamo un attimo, mi serve per vedere una cosa
<pippuccio76> apt -get aptitude?
<enzotib> pippuccio76, sudo apt-get install aptitude
<pippuccio76> mi ha dato dei pacchetti da rimuovere, gli ho rimossi...
<pippuccio76> ora?
<enzotib> pippuccio76, aptitude search ~o | wc -l
<enzotib> dovrebbe uscire un numero
<pippuccio76> 1
<enzotib> pippuccio76, apt-cache policy $(aptitude -F%p search ~o)
<pippuccio76> http://paste.ubuntu.com/577621/
<enzotib> pippuccio76, awk '$1 == "2011-03-08" && $3 ~ /^(install|upgrade|purge|remove)/' /var/log/dpkg.log
<pippuccio76> enzotib , non mi fà entrare neanche nelle cartelle e partizioni....
<pippuccio76> http://paste.ubuntu.com/577622/
<enzotib> pippuccio76, apt-cache policy libdbus-1-3
<pippuccio76> http://paste.ubuntu.com/577623/
<enzotib> pippuccio76, sei sicuro di aver modificato il file sources.list, cioè, quando lo hai salvato mica ha dato errore?
<pippuccio76> ricontrollo
<enzotib> pippuccio76, grep proposed /etc/apt/sources.list
<pippuccio76> deb http://ubuntu.fastbull.org/ubuntu/ maverick-proposed restricted main multiverse universe
<enzotib> ecco, è ancora lì
<enzotib> pippuccio76, gksu gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<pippuccio76> c'è il #
<enzotib> l'hai modificato ora?
<pippuccio76> no
<enzotib> pippuccio76, e l'output di prima non ha nessun #
<pippuccio76> deb http://ubuntu.fastbull.org/ubuntu/ maverick-proposed restricted main multiverse universe
<pippuccio76> #deb http://ubuntu.fastbull.org/ubuntu/ maverick-backports restricted main multiverse universe
<enzotib> pippuccio76, non è la riga backports da commentare ma quella con proposed
<pippuccio76> scusa la penultima riga per me era quella...
<enzotib> pippuccio76, da questo tuo paste la penultima riga è quella che dico io :) http://paste.ubuntu.com/577614/
<pippuccio76> no ora ho fatto...
<enzotib> pippuccio76, ok, salva, chiudi e sudo apt-get update
<pippuccio76> ora?P
<enzotib> pippuccio76, aptitude search ~o | wc -l
<pippuccio76> 7
<checcoxyz> enzotib: qui con la wifi non riesco a venirne a capo....
<enzotib> pippuccio76, apt-cache policy $(aptitude -F%p search ~o)
<enzotib> JulesX, eh, che dirti
<JulesX> enzotib: ndswrapper?
<pippuccio76> http://paste.ubuntu.com/577627/
<enzotib> pippuccio76, sudo aptitude update e poi ripeti il comando che hai appena fatto
<pippuccio76> http://paste.ubuntu.com/577628/
<enzotib> pippuccio76, apt-cache policy $(dpkg -l | awk 'NR >= 6 { print $2 }') | awk '/^[^ ]/ { p = $1 }; n == 1 { n = 0; printf("%-40s %-50s %s\n", p, $2, $3) }; /\*\*\*/ { n = 1 }' | grep proposed
<pippuccio76> fatto non da niente
<enzotib> pippuccio76, apt-cache policy $(dpkg -l | awk 'NR >= 6 { print $2 }') | awk '/^[^ ]/ { p = $1 }; n == 1 { n = 0; printf("%-40s %-50s %s\n", p, $2, $3) }; /\*\*\*/ { n = 1 }' | grep /var/lib
<pippuccio76> http://paste.ubuntu.com/577632/
<peppeuz> buonasera. non riesco a far funzionare la mia webcam sul browser, credo per un problema di flash player. uso chrome ma non va neanche con firefox.
<pippuccio76> peppeuz con cosa?
<peppeuz> dimenticavo, la webcam viene riconosciuta, ma al momento di riprendere non carica nulla
<peppeuz> pippuccio76: a me seriviva per la chat video di gtalk, ma ho provato anche su chatroulette.com, testwebcam.com
<pippuccio76> prova con webcam studio , lo scarichi e poi sui siti dici di utilizzare l'immagine di webcam studio...
<peppeuz> e anche un altro che non ricordo
<peppeuz> pippuccio76:  è nei repo ufficiali?
<pippuccio76> http://www.ws4gl.org/download/installing-on-ubuntu
<enzotib> pippuccio76, apt-cache policy $(apt-cache policy $(dpkg -l | awk 'NR >= 6 { print $2 }') | awk '/^[^ ]/ { p = $1 }; n == 1 { n = 0; printf("%-40s %-50s %s\n", p, $2, $3) }; /\*\*\*/ { n = 1 }' | awk  '/\/var\/lib/ { print $1 }' | sed 's/://')
<peppeuz> pippuccio76:  tu lo usi? consigli la 0.56 stable o la 0.57 alpha 2?
<pippuccio76> la stable
<peppeuz> ok, scarico
<pippuccio76> http://paste.ubuntu.com/577635/
<enzotib> pippuccio76, dammi qualche minuto che elaboro :)
<pippuccio76> ok...
<mauri> qualcuno può aiutarmi ho problemi ad istallare ubuntu 10.10 grazie
<jester-> mauri: cioè?
<enzotib> pippuccio76, dpkg -l | grep linux-image
<mauri> cioè sembra bloccato su istallazione sitema sono passati già circa 20 minuti e non capisco . la barra che carica nnon si è mossa
<jester-> mauri: messo il cd andato in isntallazione regolare?
<pippuccio76> http://paste.ubuntu.com/577637/
<mauri> si installazione regolare non capisco solo se i tempi sono i suoi o si è impallato e devo rifare tutto
<jester-> mauri: arrivato al partizionamento cosa hai scelto
<mauri> per non creare problemi ho scelto partizione intera cosi ha fatto utotto lui
<mauri> tutto lui
<enzotib> pippuccio76, sudo apt-get purge linux-headers-2.6.35-26-generic linux-headers-2.6.35-26 linux-image-2.6.35-28-generic linux-headers-2.6.35-28-generic linux-headers-2.6.35-28 linux-image-2.6.35-26-generic
<jester-> capì. mauri sa di una iso con difetti
<mauri> porco giuda
<jester-> mauri: hai controllato md5sum della iso scaricata?
<mauri> jester non so cose purtroppo se mi spieghi ci provo cosa devo guardare
<jester-> mauri: ci mette un po, a seconda del pc, ma non dovrebbe impiantarsi a puppare
<MatteoR> !md5sum | mauri
<ubot-it> mauri: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum
<pippuccio76> fatto ora?
<jester-> mauri: http://releases.ubuntu.com/maverick/MD5SUMS
<mauri> infatti mi sembra strano secondo me la iso cmq grazie  provo il link
<jester-> confronti il numero
<pippuccio76> enzotib riavvio?
<enzotib> pippuccio76, riavvia e poi vediamo se c'è da fare altro, o va bene così
<peppeuz> pippuccio76: ancora niente anche con webcamstudio
<peppeuz> ma dopo averlo installato dovrei fare qualcosa di particolare?
<pippuccio76> ciao a dopo se quaLcosa non va:-D
<peppeuz> (scusate, ero caduto per sbaglio)
<mauri> ragazzi grazie a tutti penso celo fatta dopo 40 min mi ha detto installazione completata riavvia.  sta sera ho imparato ad aspettare:-) grazie a tutti
<pippuccio76> enzotib non ci siamo ancora...
<pippuccio76> riavviato tutto come prima...
<peppeuz> vabbè lo domando di nuovo: ho un problema : non riesco a far funzionare la webcam via browser, credo che il problema dipenda da flash. Non va né su Chrome né su Firefox. A me servirebbe per la videochat di gtalk (che mi da missing plug-in), ma non va neanche su chatroulette (che la riconosce, ma non carica nulla) né su testwebcam.com (idem come chatroulette). ho provato ad installare webcam studio sotto suggerimen
<enzotib> pippuccio76, ok, ho pronto un altro comando per rimuovere il resto della roba presa dai proposed, è lungo, te lo metto su pastebin
<pippuccio76> peppeuz da periferiche dovresti vederela tua webcam
<peppeuz> pippuccio76:  che intendi? dando lsusb?
<pippuccio76> ,dagli anteprima e la dovresti vedere,se la vedi con webcamstudio , dovresti essere a posto , l'unica cosa è che almeno a me va solo con opera....
<enzotib> pippuccio76, http://paste.ubuntu.com/577640/
<pippuccio76> enzotib ma pensi che tutto questo casino solo per i proposed?
<enzotib> pippuccio76, sì, è abbastanza probabile
<pippuccio76> impossibile trovare il pacchetto
<enzotib> pippuccio76, quale?
<pippuccio76> http://paste.ubuntu.com/577644/
<enzotib> pippuccio76, salva il contenuto del pastebin come file
<peppeuz> pippuccio76: niente da fare. su webcam studio funziona (anche se con i colori r/b invertiti che non si riescono a sistemare) ma altrove no...
<enzotib> pippuccio76, aggiungi una riga in cima con #!/bin/bash
<enzotib> pippuccio76, anzi non serve la riga in cima
<pippuccio76> file di testo?
<enzotib> pippuccio76, sì
<pippuccio76> ora
<pippuccio76> ?
<enzotib> pippuccio76, bash nomefile
<enzotib> dove nomefile è il nome che hai usato per salvare il file
<pippuccio76> bash: bin: File o directory non esistente
<pippuccio76> il file si chiama bin
<enzotib> pippuccio76, dove l'hai salvato?
<pippuccio76> home
<pippuccio76> da ls lo vedo
<enzotib> uhm
<enzotib> pippuccio76, scrivi bash, poi ./b e poi premi il TAB
<enzotib> ah, uno spazio dopo bash, ovviamente
<pippuccio76> babbonatale.jpg                   bin bash
<pippuccio76> backup.log                        bolzplatz2006-1.0.3-linux.tar.gz
<pippuccio76> bin
<enzotib> e così bin bash?
<enzotib> cos'è?
<pippuccio76> prima lo avevo chiamato cosi....
<enzotib> boh pippuccio76: bash ./bin
<pippuccio76> bash ./bin
<pippuccio76> bash: ./bin: File o directory non esistente
<enzotib> pippuccio76, ls -l bin
<pippuccio76> ls: impossibile accedere a bin: File o directory non esistente
<Bartoloni> ciao a tutti, coem faccio a far rimanere il gnome-colume-control-applet sul apnnello anche dopo il riavvio? (on compare negli elementi di esecuzioen automatica)
<enzotib> ls non hai detto che lo vedevi con ls?
<pippuccio76> si se metto ls lo vedo ...
<pippuccio76> BBip
<pippuccio76> Berica vita
<pippuccio76> bin
<pippuccio76> bin bash
<pippuccio76> BNCSFN76T18D612N.pdf
<FloodBotIt1> pippuccio76: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<enzotib> pippuccio76, conterrà qualche carattere nascosto, prova ad aprirlo da nautilus con gedit e a salvalo con un altro nome
<pippuccio76> ls ho preso solo la parte vicina a bin
<enzotib> pippuccio76, ricrea il file
<pippuccio76> ce l'ho su gedit , lo risalvo con nome diverso?
<enzotib> pippuccio76, sì
<pippuccio76> pippo
<pippuccio76> l'ho chiamato
<enzotib> pippuccio76, ok, bash pippo
<pippuccio76> http://paste.ubuntu.com/577646/
<enzotib> pippuccio76, tr -d '\r' < pippo > pluto
<pippuccio76> ?
<enzotib> pippuccio76, è un comando, per togliere eventuali CR
<pippuccio76> fatto
<enzotib> pippuccio76, bash pluto
<enzotib> pippuccio76, se per cortesia puoi velocizzare, dato che dovrei andare a dormire :)
<pippuccio76> stesso output di prima
<pippuccio76> anchio:-D
<enzotib> pippuccio76, sed -i -r 's/ *$//' pluto
<pippuccio76> fatto
<enzotib> togliamo eventuali spazi di fine riga, che non dovrebbero esserci
<enzotib> pippuccio76, di nuovo bash pluto
<pippuccio76> E: Version "5.3-5ubuntu2" per "python-gtkmozembed" non trovato
<enzotib> pippuccio76, apri il file, cerca "moz" e dopo il segno di uguale aggiungi 2.2
<enzotib> pippuccio76, voglio sperare che tutto sia utile, alla fine :)
<enzotib> pippuccio76, cioè dev'essere python-gtkmozembed=2.25.3-5ubuntu2 \
<pippuccio76> python-gtkmozembed=5.3-5ubuntu2 \ come diventa?
<pippuccio76> bash pluto
<enzotib> sì
<enzotib> incrociamo le dita
<pippuccio76> sta scaricando roba....
<enzotib> bene
<pippuccio76> riavvio alla fine ?
<enzotib> sì
<pippuccio76> se non va nemmeno cosi piallo tutto e reinstallo?
<enzotib> pippuccio76, vedremo
<pippuccio76> riavvio e vediamo,  come al solito se va vo a letto ....se no mi ripresento....
<pippuccio76> enzotib non va nemmeno ora...
<pippuccio76> enzotib non va....
<enzotib> uhm
<enzotib> pippuccio76, niente, ne riparliamo domani
<enzotib> ora devo proprio andare
<pippuccio76> io piallo fo primano ?
<enzotib> pippuccio76, io tenderei a cercare di risolvere, ma è questione di preferenze
<pippuccio76> allora domani ci rivediamo....
<pippuccio76> non piallo
<enzotib> ok, ciao
<pippuccio76> ciao buonanotte grazie per ora
#ubuntu-it 2011-03-09
<Bartoloni> non riesco a cmabiare la TOP EDGE resitance
<Bartoloni> cioe' devo sempre allontanarmi un botto dal bordo superiore per far un-snappre la finestra
<Bartoloni> frugato nel compiz config e anche settando l'edge resitance a 0... mi tocca allontarami tantisimo
<danilo> ciao heidi
<danilo> sei una femmina?
<Heidi> danilo ciao
<danilo> wow
<Heidi> è rilevante?
<danilo> un donna che ha linux
<danilo> e sa usare bene il terminale
<danilo> wow
<Heidi> non credo sia un chan di chat questo
<danilo> ticonsiglio /connect @ubuntu-it-chat
<Heidi> oO
<danilo> scusa cancelletto
<danilo> ci vediamo li
<Heidi> /join
<danilo> scusa
<Heidi> possiamo anche non vederci
<danilo> perche
<danilo> tusai un metodo
<danilo> s chattare in privato
<danilo> x
<danilo> io e te
<danilo> join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Heidi> oO con lo slash davanti magari
<danilo> andiamo li dai
<danilo> sn tornato
<danilo> prrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
<danilo> tunz tunz tunz
<esulu> danilo secondo me stai un po rompendo in chan
<esulu> ?
<marcotux> danilo, qui solitamente è meglio solo discutere se si hanno problemi tecnici, quindi non cazzeggiare troppo, solo un consiglio
<danilo> scusa smetto di fare il bimbominkia
<filippo> Salve. chi può dedicarmi il suo tempo? vorrei dei chiarimenti sulla partizione swap
<esulu> fai la tua domanda
<filippo> ho installato ubuntu, ma al momento dell'installazione non avevo lo spazio per creare la partizione swap. Ora che ho liberato dello spazio, posso ugualmente creargli la partizione swap? se si come indicare a linux la partizione swap?
<Heidi> filippo ma se hai fatto l'installazione automatica la swap la crea lui da solo, se hai fatto quella manuale allora puoi creare la swap quando vuoi e poi farla montare configurandola nel file fstab
<filippo> @Heidi ho fatto l'installazione manuale poichè nello stesso disco ho il sistema di mamma microsoft. ad ogni modo, come la monto e configuro nel file fstab?
<ubottu-it> filippo: Error: "Heidi" is not a valid command.
<filippo> ho fatto l'installazione manuale poichè nello stesso disco ho il sistema di mamma microsoft. ad ogni modo, come la monto e configuro nel file fstab?
<Heidi> filippo guarda qua trovi tutto, passo per passo http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/SwapFaq
<filippo> grazie... 1 GB per la swap va bene?
<Heidi> anche quella si calcola in base a quanta ram hai, c'è scritto nel link che ti ho postato, all'inizio
<Heidi> RaFaNaDaL :*
<Heidi> notte
<Shin3> \o
<guest123456> salve
<guest123456> non riesco ad installare ubuntu 10.10 sulla mia macchina
<guest123456> premetto che ho un p4 3.0 ghz northwood, 2 gb di ram, scheda madre asus P4P800E-Deluxe
<guest123456> quando premo "avvia ubuntu senza installare" il sistema di riavvia
<OverMe> oh hi
<guest123456> ciao
<guest123456> non riesco ad installare ubuntu 10.10 sul mio pc
<guest123456> quando premo "prova ubuntu senza installare" il pc viene riavviato
<glpiana> ola
<enzotib> guest123456, controlla che l'md5 sia corretto
<enzotib> !md5 | guest123456
<ubot-it> guest123456: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum
<guest123456> già fatto
<pippuccio76> enzotib , ci risono si siparte?
<enzotib> ciao pippuccio76
<enzotib> pippuccio76, fammi un riassunto di quello che non va
<pippuccio76> barre , icone sul desktop , non si aprono le cartelle da risorse , cpu dualcore intorno all 80 % fissa....
<enzotib> pippuccio76, uname -a
<guest123456> enzotib, che altro posso fare?
<enzotib> guest123456, non lo so
<pippuccio76> Linux stefano-desktop 2.6.35-27-generic #48-Ubuntu SMP Tue Feb 22 20:25:29 UTC 2011 i686 GNU/Linux
<guest123456> può esserci qualche incompatibilità col mio hw?
<enzotib> pippuccio76, metacity --replace
<pippuccio76> fatto
<enzotib> pippuccio76, successo qualcosa?
<pippuccio76> le icone sul desktop non ci sono....
<enzotib> pippuccio76, e le barre?
<pippuccio76> enzotib siera piantato tutto ho dovuto riavviae
<pippuccio76> le barre le metto io con : nohup gnome-panel --replace &
<enzotib> pippuccio76, usi compiz?
<pippuccio76> no tema predefinito...
<pippuccio76> se puo esserti utile nei processi del monitor di sistema ho delle icone senza scritto niente
<pippuccio76> 2 poi 3 poi di nuovo 2 e così via....
<enzotib> pippuccio76, che c'entra il tema, intendevo effetti visivi nessuno/normali/aggiuntivi
<pippuccio76> non nessuno....
<enzotib> pippuccio76, top -bn1
<pippuccio76> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/577720/
<massimo18> Buon Giorno
<enzotib> pippuccio76, tail -50 /var/log/messages
<pippuccio76> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/577725/
<enzotib> pippuccio76, sudo apt-get install --reinstall ubuntu-desktop
<pippuccio76> fatto riavvio?
<enzotib> pippuccio76, sì, se non va facciamo un ultimo tentativo, poi rinunciao
<enzotib> rinuncio*
<enzotib> ma parlo da solo?
<massimo18> si
<pippuccio76> enzotib niente.... piALLO?
<enzotib> pippuccio76,
<enzotib> pippuccio76, ultimo tentativo, resettiamo gnome
<enzotib> !resetgnome | pippuccio76
<ubot-it> pippuccio76: Per resettare gnome alle sue impostazioni di default rinominare le cartelle nascoste nella propria home .gnome2 .config .gconf .gconfd .gnome2_private e riavviare la sessione
<seed> ciao a tutti
<seed> come posso fare per cambiare la risoluzione al monitor?
<seed> ! xorg
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/ConfigurareXorg
<pippuccio76> enzotib metto old dietro?
<enzotib> pippuccio76, come vuoi
<seed> nessuno che mi dice come creo il file xorg.conf?
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<seed> buongiorno
<seed> nessuno che mi dice come creare il file xorg.conf?
<jester-> seed: a quale pro?
<seed> ho una video sis, praticamente la risoluzione massima è di 900x600
<seed> quindi non vedo nemmeno la scrivania per intero nel monitor
<pippuccio76> enzotib , niente al riavvio no barre
<pippuccio76> reinstallo?
<enzotib> pippuccio76, non so che altro farti provare
<pippuccio76> ho la home separata ricordami come reinstallare solo la /
<jester-> seed: ti  posso mettere nel paste quello base
<seed> quello base?!?
<seed> ah, capito...
<seed> ma sudo X -configure non funziona più?
<massimo18> !sis
<ubot-it> Driver per schede grafiche SiS: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/SisXgiVolari
<seed> si ho visto il wiki, il problema è la risoluzione massima che ottengo
<massimo18> seed: hai installato il driver?
<seed> si certo, se ti riferisci a xserver-xorg-video-sis
<seed> mi era successo tempo indietro con la 8.10 se ricordo bene, ma in quel caso è bastato inserire la risoluzione nel file xorg.conf e tutto era ok
<seed> adesso che xorg.conf non esiste più e nemmeno si crea in base alla configurazione corrente è un problema
<K99Brain> seed, puoi crearlo
<K99Brain> seed, se esiste, lo legge
<seed> si se esiste, ma come lo creo?
<seed> ho provato con sudo  -configure ma non lo crea
<seed> sudo X -configure
<K99Brain> seed, anche a mano va bene
<K99Brain> seed, crea un file di testo e lo riempi
<K99Brain> !xorg | seed
<ubot-it> seed: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/ConfigurareXorg
<jester-> seed: sudo Xorg :1 -configure
<seed> jester-, ok
<seed> cosi lo crea
<seed> adesso faccio le prove, vi ringrazio per ora, poi vi faccio sapere
<seed> ciao
<kappasette> se non è un peoblema di acpi che puo essere cbe il pc nn si spegne?
<glpiana> kappasette, che opzioni di boot hai già provato?
<jester-> kappasette: da terminale sudo halt spegne?
<kappasette> il force e il noacpi,con halt nn si spegne
<kappasette> la mobo eé un asus,con la 9.10 tutto ok,10.10 nada
<glpiana> kappasette, prova acpi=off
<renato> Sto tentando di convertire il file in questione d terminale. Ma ottengo errore perché"ip2200_Linux_260: funzine"open" non riuscita:file o directory non esistente, anche se il file lo sposto fin a farglielo vedere nel puno dove sta osservando il sistema. Che posso fare?
<glpiana> renato, copia tutto, dal comando che dai all'errore completo, su pastebin
<glpiana> !paste | renato
<ubot-it> renato: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<renato> glpiana: porta pazienza: che significa "postare in canale l'indirizzo dell pagina"? Il resto l'ho fatto.
<orsetto> buongiorno a tutti
<orsetto> a qualcuno può far piacere aiutarmi con una domanda di informatica?
<orsetto> mi serve per un compito
<renato> ho chiuso un altro colegamento
<glpiana> renato, copi il collegamento internet che ti appare nella barra degli indirizzi e lo incolli qui
<glpiana> !chat | orsetto
<ubot-it> orsetto: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<orsetto> glpiana, ok grazie
<renato> http://paste.ubuntu.com/577767/
<luciph3r> renato xfvj
<frigo> ciao
<frigo> 1)ho reistallato ubuntu alla versione 10.10   ma nel mio hd esterno tengo un backup di ubuntu10.04 posso aprirlo oppure è sconsigliato..?  2)....in questo momento sono con il primo kernel perchè quello aggiornato mi porta in tty1 e mi chiede  il login , che devo fare?
<glpiana> frigo, apri un terminale e scrivi: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<frigo> fatto
<frigo> non ha dato nulla
<glpiana> frigo, ora dai sudo update-grub
<glpiana> frigo, poi riavvia e vedi se migliora la situazione
<glpiana> frigo, anzi, prima mostrami quello che appare a schermo
<glpiana> !paste | frigo
<ubot-it> frigo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<frigo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/577779/
<glpiana> frigo, ok, prova
<frigo> ok
<jester-> frigo: hai riempito? fatto spesa sostanziosa?
<guest123456> niente da fare
<guest123456> ubuntu non si installa
<guest123456> :\
<guest123456> ho fatto il memtest, ho controllato eventuali errori del cd
<guest123456> è tutto apposto
<jester-> onebitxajax: installa linux-backports-modules-net-maverick-generic
<jester-> facile che sistemi
<onebitxajax> ok
<onebitxajax> voglio una prova
<onebitxajax> peche nn vorrei che installando il kernel di maverick mi tornino gli altri errorii
<jester-> onebitxajax: il kernel lo scegli al boot e quelli non in uso è come se non ci fossero
<onebitxajax> jester-; ok
<jester-> onebitxajax: logico che poi devi usare il kernel maverick
<jester-> installa linux-backports-modules-net-maverick-generic  è un meta che tiene aggiornato a seconda del kernel
<onebitxajax> jester-; ok installato
<frigo> glpiana mi porta in tty1
<glpiana> frigo, potresti provare qualche opzione di boot, oppure prosegui a usare il kernel precedente. riproverai quando usciranno aggiornamenti del kernel
<frigo> io vorrei usare il kernel rt
<frigo> perche voglio ridurre al minimo la latenza
<esulu> ciao a tutti
<frigo> ciao
<guest123456> ragazzi mi serve urgentemente ubuntu per l'università
<esulu> scusatemi c'e' un programma che mi formatta il cd e me lo ripristina se ha qualche difetto
<esulu> ?
<guest123456> mi potete aiutare a risolvere il mio problema gentilmente?
<glpiana> guest123456, che versione stai installando? la 10.10?
<guest123456> sì
<glpiana> guest123456, prova la 10.04
<guest123456> la 8.04 che avevo prima andava benissimo
<frigo> si la 8.04 era ottima me la ricordo
<guest123456> ora è anacronistica
<glpiana> frigo, non vedo il kernel rt nei repo
<glpiana> guest123456, prova la 10.04
<guest123456> glpiana, ma la causa del problema quale potrebbe essere?
<guest123456> incompatibilità hw?
<frigo> glpiana qualcuno mi aveva dato con una riga di comando la possibilità di usare il kernel di ubuntustudio
<glpiana> guest123456, se il pc si spegne di colpo o è incompatibilità hardware o il pc sta andando
<guest123456> non è che si spegne di colpo
<guest123456> rimane acceso
<guest123456> ma con schermata nera
<guest123456> e lo schermo si spegne
<FloodBotIt1> guest123456: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<guest123456> praticamente girano solo le ventole
<glpiana> guest123456, che opzioni si boot hai provato?
<guest123456> guest123456, "prova ubuntu senza installare" e "installa ubuntu"
<guest123456> *glpiana
<glpiana> guest123456, opzioni di boot, molto prima di quella schermata
<guest123456> non capisco di che parli
<glpiana> guest123456, quando si avvia il cd e vedi il disgnino della tastiera in basso e premi un tasto vedi un menu
<frigo> glpiana sai dirmi perfavore come si mette il kernel di ubuntu studio?
<glpiana> frigo, stavo giusto guardando. e appunto che ti dico che non lo vedo nei repo.
<guest123456> glpiana, sì, ma premo un tasto a cavolo
<guest123456> giusto per farmi comparire le opzioni
<glpiana> guest123456, ecco, che hai provato? nomodeset? noapic? acpi=off? quali?
<guest123456> glpiana, ripetiamo la cosa passo passo
<guest123456> provo da vm così capisco
<guest123456> ho avviato da cd rom, che faccio?
<glpiana> guest123456, premi un tasto e vedi il menu iniziale
<guest123456> ho premuto un tasto
<guest123456> mi fa scegliere la lingua
<frigo> glpiana dalla tua esperienza è attendibile questo articolo http://sites.google.com/site/stefanodroghetti/Guide/not-to-my-havings ?
<glpiana> ok, guarda in basso. vedi elencati dei tasti funzione. guarda F6
<guest123456> sì, ho premuto f6
<glpiana> frigo, e che ne so. dovrei leggere tutto secondo te? :D
<glpiana> frigo, tu hai bisogno di informazioni su programmi multimediali? ci son le guide nel wiki di ubuntu
<frigo> no no figurati
<glpiana> guest123456, ecco, di quelle avevi già provato qualcosa?
<guest123456> e mi dice: acpi=off noapic nolapic edd=on nodmraid ecc...
<guest123456> no
<glpiana> guest123456, provane una per volta. poi ne riparliamo. se con una opzione parte bisognerà poi inserirla all'viao dopo l'installazione
<guest123456> ok glpiana, ora provo e ti faccio sapere
<guest123456> grazie
<glpiana> :)
<glpiana> a più tardi
<robbe> ciao a tutti
<robbe> è la prima volta che entro in chat: vorrei porre una questione su ubuntu
<cobe571> robbe chiedi senza chiedere se puoi chiedere
<robbe> grazie: Uso ubuntu 10.10 e a volte cliccando sui menu questi mi restano sul video e mi coprono parzialmente le altre finestre
<cobe571> ?
<robbe> mi spiego meglio..
<robbe> ho la barra dei menu in basso, clicco es. sul menu Sistema, si apre il menu ma rimane aperto anche se il mouse lo porto via
<cobe571> robbe: e quindi?
<cobe571> non mi sembra una cosa così strana
<robbe> ... o se clicco su un'altra finestra ed il menu rimane visibile e fisso sopra le altre finestre.
<giantkiar> salve
<cobe571> robbe prova a cliccare in una zona vuota del desktop, il menù incriminato scompare?
<giantkiar> Qualcuno può aiutarmi con questa parte di script bash che mi da errore per un problema di quottting? Grazie http://paste.ubuntu.com/577780/
<robbe> No, è lì il punto . è fastidioso perché mi copre una parte dello schermo
<cobe571> robbe si, ma se tu clicchi in una zona vuota scompare o no?
<cobe571> che WM usi?
<robbe> uso gnome, succede qualche volta
<cobe571> robbe: ti faccio una esposizione di quello che succede a me... clicco si risorse - > si apre il menù - > sposto il mouse e il menù resta aperto finchè non clicco da qualche altra parte del desktop. non ci vedo niente di strano
<cobe571> vivi sereno
<robbe> cobe571:  uso ubunto da 5 anni e non mi era mai successo prima
<cobe571> robbe: io dalla 5.04 e non capisco dove sia il problema
<robbe> il menu, e anche i sottomenu una volta attivati, si freezano sullo schermo
<cobe571> robbe: potrebbe essere anche un problema di scheda video
<cobe571> se ti va in freeze
<robbe> in che log posso guardare?
<cobe571> dovresti sapere dove sono i log no?
<cobe571> se usi ubuntu da 5 anni
 * cobe571 <coffè time>
<robbe> ok grazie lo stesso
<cobe571> ...
<ubuntu__> riesccomi
<ubuntu__> glpiana: sono guest123456
<ubuntu__> sono riuscito ad avviare
<ubuntu__> solo che sto notando che le finestre se le ingrandisco più di una certa dimensione diventano nere
<ubuntu__> non si vede più il contenuto all'interno
<esulu> in ubuntu c'e' un programma per ripristinare un cd rw?
<cobe571> esulu prova k3b
<remix_tj> esulu: cosa intendi per ripristinare?
<esulu> ho un cd rw quando con k3d lo formatto
<esulu> la formattazione non avviene decentemente
<esulu> vorrei sapere se esiste un programma per testare il cd
<cobe571> esulu: quante volte hai formattato quel cd-rw?
<esulu> piu di 5 volte
<cobe571> compratene uno nuovo allora
<massimo18> esulu: ma se è rw basta cancellarlo non formattarlo
<renato> glpiana: ora il comando per scompattare pare funzioni, ma il comando "tar" vuole un suffisso che specifica l'operazione da eseguire. Dall'HELP o GUIDE però non capisco che fare
<renato> ho provato aprendo il file ip2200 col gestore d archivi e sul mio Ubuntu che è la versione 10.04
<glpiana_> renato, un attimo che arrivo
<glpiana_> renato, intanto puoi mettere su pastebin tutto, dal comando in poi?
<glpiana> !paste | renato
<ubot-it> renato: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<renato> ho già messo tutto.  http://paste.ubuntu.com/577767/
<glpiana> renato, ma io voglio l'output con le opzioni corrette: tar xvzf file.tar.gz
<glpiana> renato, e controlla anche il nome del file e soprattutto che il file sia nella directory incui stai dando il comando
<renato> Sto seguendo la procedura come da pagina Ubuntu, x installazione della stampante Canon Pixma ip1700
<renato> nome file: ip2200_Linux:260.tar.gz
<glpiana> renato, ok. dove lo hai scaricato?
<alex88> ciao a tutti!
<glpiana> nella home come dice la guida? o altrove?
<renato> Dappertutto. desktop, home, cartela utente, a momenti anche nel cestino per esser esicuro che possa essere visto!
<glpiana> renato, scrivi nel terminale: ls ip2200_Linux:260.tar.gz
<renato> Risponde:"Impossibile accedere ... file o directory inesistente"
<glpiana> renato, quindi quel file nella home non c'è
<renato> Sono pure un deficiente, riconosco e faccio mea culpa. Ma più di vedere il file nell cartella non so fare
<glpiana> oppure ha un altro nome
<glpiana> renato, ce l'hai sul desktop? lo vedi attualmente?
<renato> chieo scusa, nela fretta avevo toppato il omando. Ora col "ls" il nome del file è diventato rosso
<glpiana> renato, ok, copia qui
<renato> il nome del comando?
<glpiana> renato, del file
<glpiana> renato, quello che ti ha restituito ora il temrinale
<renato> iP2200-Linux_260.tar.gz in rosso. E basta.
<renato> Pardon, iP2200_Linux_260.tar.gz
<glpiana> renato, oki, allora scrivi: tar xvfz iP2200_Linux_260.tar.gz
<glpiana> renato, devi stare all'occhio alle maiuscole e alle minuscole
<renato> mi ha restituito i files scompatati e decompressi per la stampante (4 in totale). Interrompiamo qui, devo scender per fare il "cuoco" Saluti e grazie
<glpiana> ciao
<nicotano> salve
<glpiana> ola nicotano
<nicotano> ciao glpiana
<onebitxajax> mi ha disconnesso
<onebitxajax> kaos__ come e'?
<kaos__> ?
<glpiana> !chat | onebitxajax
<ubot-it> onebitxajax: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<onebitxajax> scusasaaaaa
<glpiana> :)
<onebitxajax> ho fatto confusione
<pippuccio76> enzotib ho reinstallato ora tutto a posto unica cosa ,perchè evolution non è ripartito (Ho la home separata)
<gnuovo> Ciao Raga. Secondo voi e' possibile installare una qualche versione di Ubuntu o di Linux in generale su questo dispositivo: http://www.mindtech.it/goto.php?q=page-prodotto.php-id-11 ?
<gnuovo> Oramai e' obsoleto e vorrei recuperarlo..
<OverMe> sicuramente, ma non ubuntu
<nicotano> gnuovo, il processore non è tra quelli supportati
<nicotano> gnuovo, forse Damn Small Linux o tiny core
<gnuovo> nicotano, e dove lo vedi? cosi imparo, ihihi
<nicotano> le caratteristiche sono nel link che hai postato, poi vedi su distrowatch
<gnuovo> nicotano, e qualche versione alternativa per tablet o palmari ? android? roba varia? o devo solo buttarlo ?
<gnuovo> ah scusa nn avevo letto sopra
<gnuovo> grazie nicotano
<nicotano> :)
<gnuovo> grazie anche a te OverMe
<loc_> olà
<loc_> come posso dire a ubuntu che tutti i file del cdrom non devono richiedere permessi di scrittura?
<nicotano> loc_, i file del cd sono in lettura, li passi nella tua home e cambi i permessi
<nicotano> !permessi ! loc_
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'permessi ! loc_'
<nicotano> !permessi | loc_
<ubot-it> loc_: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/PermessiFile
<loc_> ad esempio qui come installo con wine? sudo wine /media/EMC-CD1/autorun.exe
<K99Brain> loc_, senza sudo
<loc_> k99 senza sudo wine: Formato EXE non corretto per Z:\media\EMC-CD2\autorun.exe
<renato> salve a tutti
<K99Brain> loc_, controlla su winehq se il programma che stai cercando di avviare è supportato da wine
<renato> x glpiana: sono qui, allo stesso pc di prima e stessa sessione, nel quale sto cercando d installare e configurare la stampante Canon.
<loc_> con la 10.4 in wine  funzionava
<glpiana> renato, dove ti eri fermato? aveva scompattato?
<renato> Siamo arrivati al comando "tar xvfz iP2200 ..."
<renato> gia effettuato con successo
<glpiana> renato, oki, devi entrare nella directory che ti ha creato. continua a seguire la guida badando però ai nomi dei file e delle directory
<glpiana> ti ricordo che è case sensitive, quindi occhio a maiuscole e minuscole
<renato> piccolo problema: la directory però non l vedo. La creo con l'ausilio dell'interfaccia grafica Gnome?
<glpiana> renato, no, frena.
<glpiana> digita:   ls iP2*
<glpiana> cosa ti elenca?
<renato> solo "iP2200_Linux_260.tar.gz" in rosso
<glpiana> renato, allora dai ls  e guarda se trovi i file che erano contenuti nell'archivio tar.gz
<renato> il list da evidenziati in verde (penso relativi ai files per Canon) 24301.tgz , che è il pacchetto che conteneva i drivers zippati e poi i quattro drivers x Canon 1700
<glpiana> renato, sono .rpm quei file?
<renato> tutti e quattro
<glpiana> renato, prosegui seguendo la guida, saltando il passaggio in cui entra nella directory http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/StampantiScanner/CanonPixmaIP1600?highlight=%28canon%29
<renato> cioè niente "cd iP2200 ..."?
<glpiana> renato, esatto
<renato> provo ...
<renato> porc ... "alien not found" Or vedo nell'Ubuntu installation ...
<glpiana> renato, sudo apt-get install alien
<renato> Versione 10.10 manca dele librerie "alien". Ci sono solo giochini ...
<renato> ora provo ...
<glpiana> aspetta
<glpiana> renato, sì, dai il comando che ti ho scritto
<renato> sta scarcando ed installando ...
<renato> alien instalato, riprovo son sudo alien x trasformaz. tar in deb ...
<jester-> renato: alien trasforma rpm to deb
<renato> ultimo comando "sudo dpkg -i *.deb" non accettato.  Errore nell'elaboratore *.deb perchè impossibile accedere all'archivio. Pare non trovi directories valide
<glpiana> renato, il comando alien era andato a buon fine?
<renato> sì
<glpiana> renato, digita: ls *.deb
<glpiana> elenca qualcosa?
<renato> cannot find ...!
<glpiana> renato, copia tutto quello che hai in temrinale su pastebin
<glpiana> !paste | renato
<ubot-it> renato: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<renato> fatto. Indirizzo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/577868/
<glpiana> renato, scrivi: sudo dpkg -i cnijfilter-common_2.60-2_i386.deb cnijfilter-ip2200_2.60-2_i386.deb cnijfilter-ip2200-lprng_2.60-2_i386.deb
<glpiana> renato, comunque l'ultimo comando che ti ho dato era ls *.deb. non ld come hai scritto tu -.-
<renato> da diversi errori nella configurazione, per via      di errori nell'elaborare cnijfilter
<glpiana> renato, quando finisce copi tutto su pastebin
<renato> Fatto. http://paste.ubuntu.com/577874/
<glpiana> renato, ls *.deb
<renato> impossibile accedere.
<glpiana> renato, oki, allora cerchiamo di capire dove son finiti sti file
<glpiana> renato, scrivi: sudo updatedb
<renato> ok
<glpiana> renato, quando termina, digita: locate cnijfilter-common_2.60-2_i386.deb
<renato> fatto
<glpiana> renato, e ha restituito qualcosa?
<renato> no
<glpiana> renato, stop un attimo
<renato> ok
<renato> Ci sentiamo domattina?
<glpiana> renato, devi andare?
<renato> no, ma il pc non è mio. Se l'utente lo vuole, devo mollare. Mattina sempre libero
<glpiana> oki, dai. a domani se ci sono. ma il problema sappi che probabilemnte è del programma alien.
<glpiana> ho fatto una prova, dice di generare il file, ma in realtà non lo fa
<renato> Che bella notizia (si fa per dire)! Speriamo di fare qualcosa domani, anche se sarà una mattinata un po' movimentata.
<renato> Il pc in questione è vis-a-vis col mio, ma l'utente non c'è al mattino. Ciao e grazie mille col fatto fin qui
<glpiana> oki, ciao ciao renato
<hack> ciao
<hack> come posso dare un suono ad ogni click del mouse?
<nicotano> hack, preferenze audio, spunta abilitare suoni di finestre e pulsanti  scegli un tema sonoro di ubuntu
<hack> l'ho fatto ma non sento nulla....
<hack> considera che ho ubuntu 10.10
<Winchester> hack: hai scelto il tema predefinito?
<hack> yes
<hack> ma ho provato anche con latrato, goccia e vetro
<hack> ma nulla
<nicotano> hack, verifica xhe usr/share/sound/ubuntu abbia i file .ogg
<Winchester> hack: Tema sonoro: Ubuntu, Suono di avviso: predefinito e spunta in basso. Assicurati che il volume in uscita non sia in stato di muto o con volume basso
<hack> cioè come faccio? (scusa ma sono nuovo di ubuntu)
<nicotano> vai con nautilus in quella directory usr/share/sound e vedi per gnome e per ubuntu
<hack> guarda sono andato in usr/share/sound/stereo ed ho trovato una serie di files con estensione .ogg
<nicotano> i file ci sono, prova a riavviare la sessione gnome dopo avere abilitato i suoni
<hack>  invece nella path usr/share/sound/  c'è solo un file index.theme
<hack> come riavvio la sessione gnome?
<nicotano> hack, guarda se ci sono in gmome e in ubuntu
<nicotano> gnome*
<hack> abbi pazienza ma sono nuovo: devo scrivere gnome* da terminale?
<nicotano> vai con nautilus in quella directory usr/share/sounds e vedi per gnome e per ubuntu
<nicotano> usr/share/sounds/gnome
<nicotano> usr/share/sounds/ubuntu
<hack> in "usr/share/sounds/gnome/default/alerts" trovo 4 file .ogg
<hack> in "usr/share/sound/stereo" trovo 20 file .ogg circa
<nicotano> hack, se  è  usr/share/sounds/ubuntu/stereo  con i file  sono 17, riavvia gnome
<hack> si sono 17
<hack> devo riavviare ubuntu?
<nicotano> riavvia la sessione
<hack> non so come si riavvia la sessione
<hack> cosa devo fare?
<nicotano> hack, pulsante di uscita e scegli termina sessione
<hack> logout, hibernate, suspend, restart o shutdown?
<nicotano> logout
<hack> ok quindi si riavvia il pc....come ti dicevo io
<nicotano> logout esce dalla sessione
<nicotano> non riavvia il pc
<hack_> nicotano, nulla
<hack_> si sente solo un suono quando faccio click su close
<hack_> ma poi tutto torna come prima
<frenk> C'è un modo per tenere 2 Sistemi operativi nel pc? ubuntu/ windows ?
<guest123456> sì
<guest123456> o un dual boot oppure tieni un sistema operativo su una macchina virtuale
<guest123456> dipende dalle esigenze
<frenk> tenere un so su macchina virtuale occupa più risorse?
<hack_> usa vmware per virutualizzare
<guest123456> sì certo
<hack_> il player è gratuito
<hack_> scarica la iso del sistema operativo e caricala da vmware player
<frenk> allora preferisco fare in dual boot, perchè su linux non posso far partire alcuni software (tra cui giochi), ma come si fà per installare windows senza riformattare anke ubuntu?
<nicotano> hack_, non dirti di piu' , spiacente
<hack_> devi fare una partizione
<hack_> anzi due partizioni e gestirle con grub
<frenk> si però quando inserisco il dvd di windows si può installare in una partizione a scelta?
<frenk> oppure sono costretto a installare ubuntu , poi windows?
<frenk> cioè a installare windows poi ubuntu, nmi sono sbagliato
<Winchester> frenk: I manuali consigliano sempre di installare prima windows, poi ubuntu
<hack_> prima windows, poi ubuntu
<nicotano> frenk, prima usa un cd live come parted-magic e fai una partizione ntfs bootabile per windows e la scia spazio vuoto sul disco, poi installa windows sulla partizione creata, poi metti il cd di ubuntu e installi nello spazio vuoto, le crea l'installer le partizioni installa windows
<nicotano> prima, poi ubuntu
<frenk> bene quindi prima creo una partizione  ntfs con parted-magic , installo , installo ubuntu sullo spazio vuoto
<nicotano> frenk, ok
<cybercrasher> Ciao a tutti, ho un dubbio su fstab. Dovendo montare all'avvio una partizione contenente i miei documenti tramite fstab vorrei capire che umask specificare
<cybercrasher> avevo pensato a 007 per impedire l'accesso agli ospiti e poter utilizzare i doc sia da root che da user
<hack_> nicotano, non ho risolto il problema sai
<nicotano> hack_, non so dirti di piu' , spiacente io non uso i suoni di sistema
<hack_> ok grazie
 * nanomad sta aggiornando da 10.10 a 11.04 rc3.
<nanomad> Dite che funzionerà?
<nanomad> 1.5G di aggiornamenti
<K99Brain> cybercrasher, se metti in fstab sarà root il proprietario dei file e gruppo root, quindi con 007 neanche il tuo utente li legge
<cybercrasher> e come faccio allora?
<cybercrasher> 000?
<K99Brain> cybercrasher, dovresti specificare un uid oppure un gid e mettere umask 077 o 007 per fare quello che vuoi
<cybercrasher> ok, e come setto l'uid?
<K99Brain> cybercrasher, se metti gid=NUMEROIDDELTUOUTENTE i file avranno come propritario il tuo user
<K99Brain> scusa
<K99Brain> uid
<K99Brain> gid è per il gruppo
<K99Brain> uid per l'utente
<cybercrasher> come leggo l'id di un utente?
<K99Brain> cybercrasher, da terminale: id
<nanomad> cybercrasher: usa umask=000 se non vuoi fare un lavoro di fino
<K99Brain> cybercrasher, quello per leggere il tuo id e i vari identificativi dei tuopi gruppi
<cybercrasher> perfetto quindi metto defaults,umask=007,uid=IDUTENTE
<K99Brain> cybercrasher, sennò dai una occhiata in /etc/groups
<cybercrasher> preferisco limitare gli users perchè ci sono dati personali e sensibili
<K99Brain> cybercrasher, si, poi fai qualche prova, insomma
<cybercrasher> defaults,umask=007,uid=IDUTENTE?
<K99Brain> si
<frenk> scusate si è scollegata la chat, comunque non c'è nessun modo per preservare l'installazione attuale di ubuntu?
<K99Brain> frenk, per preservare in che senso?
<cybercrasher> perfetto grazie mille!
<nanomad> cybercrasher: considera pero' che se uno user malevolo puo' fare sudo allora la tua "sicurezza" non serve a niente
<K99Brain> !backup | frenk
<ubot-it> frenk: backup is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/BackupDelSistema
<cybercrasher> bè anche se viola l'accesso col mio user..
<nanomad> anche ;)
<K99Brain> nanomad, beh, ovvio che un utente con privilegi fa quel che gli pare...
<K99Brain> si suppone che gli altri utenti siano limitati
<cybercrasher> nel mio pc accedo solo io e non devo preservare i dati da un accesso casalingo.. nn ho i dati dei terroristi xD
<jester-> anche senza, avvia in recovery e ti pialla tutto da shell
<cybercrasher> basta che un semplice guest non possa toccare nulla
<K99Brain> jester-, infatti una delle prime domande che feci qui anni e anni fa fu... come cacchio faccio a mettere una password al grub?
<jester-> K99Brain: sul legacy si metteca nel menu.lst
<cybercrasher> vero.. da recovery mode l'avevo visto pure io
<jester-> nel 2 ninzo
<K99Brain> jester-, infatti
<cybercrasher> assurdo che non chiedano la psw
<frenk> con Sbackup posso fare il backup di tutta la partizione di ubuntu? ( compresi file installati e impostazioni varie) ?
<cybercrasher> di default
<jester-> comico parlare di sicurezza e poi uno anche poco esperto ti fotte da recovery
<panda> a quel punto basta avviare da CD
<nanomad> frenk: in quel caso ti consiglio di usare un sistema di backup piu' radicale
<jester-> pure con una live
<jester-> basta molto poco
<nanomad> frenk: fai un'immagine disco con system rescue cd e via
<cybercrasher> linux sarà anche sicuro da rete ma se hai accesso alla macchina e lasci tutto di default sei aperto :)
<jester-> a meno che cripti
<K99Brain> l'unico modo sarebbe di scegliere la partizione home criptata
<K99Brain> appunto :)
<cybercrasher> mi porrò un po' di domande a settembre quando mi trasferirò in una casa studenti per fare la specialistica xD
<nanomad> K99Brain: e anche la swap cifrata se non vuoi lasciare tracce...
<cybercrasher> comunque grazie di tutto.. a presto
<frenk> grazie mille per l'aiuto , alla prossima
<alnuvola> salve a tutti
<alnuvola> ho un problema con la connessione del mio database mysql
<alnuvola> vorrei provare il locale phpBB3
<alnuvola> solo che al momento dell installazione mi da questo errore
<OverMe> alnuvola, chiedi in chat
<OverMe> !chat | alnuvola
<ubot-it> alnuvola: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<alnuvola> ok
<wei> raga mi potete dare il link con i comandi di base?
<wei> :)
<glpiana> !comandi | wei
<ubot-it> wei: trovi i comandi base su http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/ComandiBase - Gestione di File e Directory: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/ComandiBase#gestionefiledirectory - Terminale e File Manager: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/RigaDiComando
<wei> grx
<Rotolo> Ciao a tutti! Qualcuno può darmi una mano ad istallare un programma non presente nei repo? Sto parlando di "App Inventor" Del creatore google, una volta che scarico questo file .deb cosa devo fare per farlo funzionare?
<[_onebitxajax_]> 2 click soppra poi installa
<roby> Rotolo à deb ?
<Rotolo> [_onebitxajax_]: Non funziona
<roby> Rotolo se è deb ed è scaricato controlla i permessi
<cybercrasher> K99Brain: Ho un problemino.. all'avvio dice errore nel mount e sui log ho trovato "Unrecognized mount option 'uid=1000' or missing value
<KEI_> raga....so che vi sembrara una sciocchezza...ma se ad esempio sulla scrivaania ho un documento di testo e lo voglio nascondere come facccio?
<[_onebitxajax_]> Rotolo tasto destro propieta, scheda permessi e guarda cosa ce scritto
<cybercrasher> K99Brain: se tolgo l'opzione uid lo monta senza errori ma ovviamente senza sudo non posso fare modifiche
<Rotolo> [_onebitxajax_]: Ho consentito l'utilizzo come programma
<[_onebitxajax_]> Rotolo chi e' il propietario e che permessi puo avere l'utente
<Rotolo> [_onebitxajax_]: Io sono il proprietario e ho messo a tutti "Leggere e scrivere"
<roby> Rotolo ma è un deb ?
<KEI_> mi saperte rispondere?
<Rotolo> roby: Sì
<roby> vedi, consenti esecuzione come programma, metti il flag
<Rotolo> roby: Già fatto ma non succede nulla lo stesso.
<roby> ma si installa ancora con dpkg ?
<K99Brain> cybercrasher, che filesystem è?
<cybercrasher> ext4
<glpiana> Rotolo, se ci clicchi sopra due volte che succede?
<cybercrasher> però ti ripeto lui monta senza quell'opzione
<Rotolo> glpiana: Nulla D:
<cybercrasher> forse devo cambiare i chmod del dev?
<K99Brain> cybercrasher, ah, ecco
<K99Brain> cybercrasher, io pensavo fosse una ntfs o fat
<glpiana> Rotolo, dov'è sto file?
<K99Brain> cybercrasher, ext4 non supporta uid e gid
<K99Brain> cybercrasher, i file hanno i loro permessi
<K99Brain> cybercrasher, non c'è bisogno neanche della umask
<K99Brain> cybercrasher, creati una cartella con proprietario il tuo utente e dagli i permessi 700 e hai fatto
<cybercrasher> ah ok
<cybercrasher> devo cambiare i permessi del punto di mount praticamente
<K99Brain> cybercrasher, no
<Rotolo> glpiana: nella cartella "Scaricati"
<K99Brain> cybercrasher, crea una cartella
<K99Brain> cybercrasher, e dalla al tuo utente
<glpiana> Rotolo, scrivi: cd Scaricati
<glpiana> Rotolo, poi dai ls *.deb    e copiami qui il nome del file in questione
<K99Brain> cybercrasher, il punto di mount lascialo a root, è giusto così e in fstab non mettere nulla tranne default
<K99Brain> cybercrasher, a partizione monatat, entraci
<K99Brain> mopntata*
<cybercrasher> K99Brain: aspetta aspetta... creo una cartella X e poi da fstab specifico che la partizione venga montata in X giusto?
<K99Brain> cybercrasher, no
<Rotolo> !Paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<K99Brain> cybercrasher, crea una cartella x e poi dai sudo chown tuonome:tuonome x
<Rotolo> glpiana: http://paste.ubuntu.com/577947/
<K99Brain> cybercrasher, ma la cartella x NON è il punto di mount
<glpiana> Rotolo, sudo dpkg -i appinventor-setup_1.1_all.deb
<cybercrasher> e dove monto la partizione?
<K99Brain> cybercrasher,  è dentro la partizione che monti!
<cybercrasher> ah
<K99Brain> cybercrasher, montala dove ti pare
<K99Brain> cybercrasher, va beh, faccio un esempio
<cybercrasher> scusa ma è un giorno che studio e capisco poco xD
<K99Brain> cybercrasher, creazione del punto di mount: sudo mkdir /media/Dati
<K99Brain> cybercrasher, riga in fstab: /dev/sda8  /media/Dati ext4 defaults 0 0
<yankee_> ciao fioi, qualcuno sa come si fa a togliere il windows boot manager per succesivamente installare ubuntu e quindi il grub?
<K99Brain> cybercrasher, montaggio: sudo mount -a
<Rotolo> glpiana: Come procedo?
<K99Brain> cybercrasher, entri nella partizione montata
<cybercrasher> fermo fermo
<glpiana> Rotolo, ti ho dato un comando
<K99Brain> cybercrasher, cd /media/Dati
<glpiana> Rotolo, sudo dpkg -i appinventor-setup_1.1_all.deb
<cybercrasher> dopo aver fatto la modifica su fstab riavvio no?
<cybercrasher> perchè montare a mano? :)
<glpiana> yankee_, se si installa grub all'avvio parte grub
<Rotolo> glpiana: Sìsì, l'ho dato, ora cosa dovrei fare?
<K99Brain> cybercrasher, crei la tua cartella: sudo mkdir /media/Dati/cybercrasher
<glpiana> Rotolo, fa vedere che ha fatto
<K99Brain> cybercrasher, gli cambi proprietario: sudo chown cybercrasher:cybercrasher /media/Dati/cybercrasher
<K99Brain> cybercrasher, gli cambi permessi: chmod 700 /media/Dati/cybercrasher
<cybercrasher> ok, ma K99Brain così ottengo una sottodirectory della partizione ad accesso user. Però se voglio copiare sulla root della partizione un file non me lo farà fare
<yankee_> glpiana: ti spiego, adesso ho vista e seven, su due partizioni gestite da boot manager, se installo ubuntu formattando vista... il grub sovrascrive il boot manager o crea problemi?
<K99Brain> cybercrasher, copip i pornazzi nella tua cartella: cp -R ~/Scaricati/porno/* /media/Dati/cybercrasher
<Rotolo> glpiana: http://paste.ubuntu.com/577948/
<cybercrasher> si ma non posso copiarli in /media/Dati
<cybercrasher> ovvero nella root della partizione
<K99Brain> cybercrasher, no, nella "root della partizione" non potrai farlo. Ma è giusto così. È così che si fa
<glpiana> yankee_, grub per fuzionare deve essere nell'MBR. per cui immagino sovrascriva sto robo di windows. ma non avendo neanche un windows, figuriamoci due! non ti do certezze :D
<glpiana> Rotolo, lo ha installato
<cybercrasher> K99Brain: e se lancio un chmod sulla /media/Documenti?
<cybercrasher> in pratica non posso cambiare l'accesso alla partizione, ma solo alle sue cartelle..
<Rotolo> glpiana: Benissimo! ... Come lo lancio?
<K99Brain> cybercrasher, non è il modo giusto di fare le cose. Un utente normale è meglio che non possegga una partizione, ma una singola dir e le sue sottodir
<cybercrasher> ecco perchè non capivo prima cià che dicevi... pensavamo a cose diverse
<glpiana> Rotolo, boh, guada nei menu. se non lo trovi dimmelo
<cybercrasher> K99Brain: ok seguirò il tuo consiglio
<Rotolo> glpiana: Non c'è :(
<K99Brain> cybercrasher, magari un giorno vorrai aggiungere un secondo utente e creerai allora una dir /media/Dati/cybercrasher_mogle
<cybercrasher> K99Brain: okok, caputo
<enzotib> K99Brain: mowgli?
<K99Brain> moglie*
<enzotib> :)
<glpiana> Rotolo, dpkg -L  appinventor-setup
<K99Brain> enzotib, è sempre una parola un po' indigesta, sai..
<cybercrasher> a presto, ciauuuu
<pippuccio761> Qualcuno sa come recuperare le impostazione dell'account da evolution salvato nella home?
<nora__> hei ciao ragazzi....se mi trovo all' interno di una cartella come faccioa a fare in modo tale da visualizzare il percorso in cui mi trovo scrittto cn il seguente criterio: ciao/comeva/wee ecc... e non come impostato di base?
<glpiana> nora__, ctrl+l
<Rotolo> glpiana: http://paste.ubuntu.com/577949/
<glpiana> nora__, se lo vuoi di default invece apri gconf-editor, cerchi /apps/nautilus/preferences/ e in always_use_location_entry metti la spunta
<nora__> grazie 1000!!!!
<glpiana> :)
<nora__> e il +l cosa starebbe a indicare?
<enzotib> location?
<glpiana> premi tasto contrl e tasto L
<nora__> ok grazie ancora
<Mistya> ave
<Steeler> come posso ripristinare l'icona di evolution sul pannello che cambia colore quando ti arrivano mail ?
<Steeler> jester-, come posso ripristinare l'icona di evolution sul pannello che cambia colore quando ti arrivano mail ?
<jester-> Steeler: la busta?
<Steeler> jester-, si
<jester-> Steeler: applett indicatore
<Steeler> jester-, non lo trovo tra gli elementi da aggiungere al pannello
<jester-> Steeler: maverick?
<Steeler> jester-,  si
<jester-> guarda bene
<Steeler> jester-, facendo la ricerca filtro, trova solo 3 applet, che non sono "applet indicatore"
<Steeler> jester-, trovato, si chiama solo indicatore
<jester-> Steeler: aggiungi al pannello, scorri la lista
<jester-> Steeler: eeh osti applet è
<jester-> come vuoi che lo chiami
<Steeler> jester-, c'è modo di spostarlo vicino al calendario ?
<jester-> Steeler: sblocca tutto sulla tray e sposta
<jester-> poi riblocchi
<Davide_G> ciao a tutti
<Nick1963> ciao
<thebestneo> ciao a tutti, dove posso impostare le preferenze di "stampa su file"??? per esempio, è possibile mettere per default il formato pdf invece che ps?
<Davide_G> che distro hai?
<D4V|DE> ciao ho problemi con la webcam e skype..  quando attivano la webcam si vede solo l'ingrandimento del riquadro e dentro vedo il mio desktop
<D4V|DE> qualcuno mi aiuta?
<pippuccio76> Qualcuno sa come mettere la lingua in italiano ? Da supporto lingue ho impostato italiano (italia) , ho addirittura eliminato l'inglese ma molte cose rimangono in inglese....
<frigOvuotO> sono sulla 10.10 ma vorrei avere il kernel di studio ubuntu che credo si chiami rt so che basta una riga di comando da terminale per aggiungerlo al grub ...qualcuno sa dirmi come?
<cybercrasher> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<pippuccio76> Qualcuno sa come mettere la lingua in italiano ? Da supporto lingue ho impostato italiano (italia) , ho addirittura eliminato l'inglese ma molte cose rimangono in inglese....
<OverMe> oh hi
<kaos__> ma hai riavviato?
<pippuccio76> kaos parli con me?
<kaos__> si
<pippuccio76> certo circa 10/15 volte....
<kaos__> strano :/ in genere basta che riavvii e parte in italiano
<pippuccio76> ma sai in genere è troppo riduttivo per me :-(
<kaos__> io ho installato ubuntu più volte... e non mi ha mai dato questo errore :( non so come aiutarti mi disp...
<cristian_> ragazzi ho collegato in rete tv led con attacco lan come posso creare un mediaserver ???
<pippuccio76> enzotib aiutami tu oramai siamo in simbiosi....;-)
<maddler> pippuccio76: prova a modificare "LANGUAGE=it_IT:it" in /etc/default/locale
<maddler> pero` e` strano che non te lo faccia di suo...
<maddler> nel dubbio verifica che i locales per IT siano a posto (localegen)
<maddler> locale-gen, pardon
<pippuccio76> ho questo :LANG="it_IT.UTF-8"
<maddler> in alternativa, cerca su google un buon corso di inglese :)
<maddler> e LANGUAGE?
<pippuccio76> /etc/default/locale
<maddler> si, dentro dovresti avere una riga LANGUAGE=.....
<maddler> se non c'e` aggiungila: LANGUAGE=it_IT:it
<OverMe> pippuccio76, domanda scema. hai riavviato la sessione dopo aver installato la lingua?
<pippuccio76> aggiunta e salvata riavvio?
<pippuccio76> Overme circa 10/30 volte
<maddler> pippuccio76: si...
<pippuccio76> /etc/default/locale ora ho LANGUAGE=it_IT:it LANG="it_IT.UTF-8"              Riavviato ma tutto comne prima
<filippo_> salve, avrei bisogno di aiuto. ho il file system di winzoz 7 corrotto. potete aiutarmi?
<pippuccio76> maddler , hai letto?
<pippuccio76> non è che ci vogliono le virgolette come in lang ?
<maddler> si`, scusami...
<filippo_> nessuno può aiutarmi?
<pippuccio76> riavvio....
<maddler> filippo_: considerando che sta sul canale di Ubuntu... la vedo ARDUA!
<filippo_> ma voglio ripararlo con ubuntu
<maddler> prova a riavviare in modalita` provvisoria e ad eseguire il controllo del disco...
<maddler> filippo_: come e` formattato?
<pippuccio76> maddler , cambiato niente
<filippo_> ntfs
<maddler> pippuccio76: e allora c'e` qualcosa che s'e` incastrato...
<pippuccio76> come lo scastro? ho reinstallato tutto ora....
<pippuccio76> devo reinstallare nuovamente?
<kaos__> filippo_,  prova qui... http://www.pcrevenge.org/10394/come-riparare-filesystem-ntfs-con-ubuntu/
<filippo_> @ Kaos ho già provato a dare il commando sudo ntfsfix /dev/sda2 ma niente
<ubottu-it> filippo_: Error: "Kaos" is not a valid command.
<kaos__> ma se dai "sudo fdisk -l" dove stà "*"?
<maddler> filippo_: prova ntfsfix
<maddler> wops... non avevo letto...
<filippo_> sta in sda2
<maddler> filippo_: potresti argomentare "niente"?
<filippo_> Mounting volume... Failed to startup volume: Invalid argument. FAILED Attempting to correct errors... FAILED Failed to startup volume: Invalid argument. Volume is corrupt. You should run chkdsk.
<kaos__> :/
<maddler> boooo
<Sa91> ciao
<kaos__> in  pratica non dice nnt di buono :S
<Sa91> ho un problema con il microfono , qualcuno mi sa dare una mano?
<maddler> Sa91: verificato il volume del microfono nel mixer?
<thebestneo> dove posso impostare le preferenze di "stampa su file"??? per esempio, è possibile mettere per default il formato pdf invece che ps?
<alnuvola> notte
<morph> buonasera a tutti
<cobe571> sera morph
<morph> come faccio a portare un comando di imput di root a livello utente?
<cobe571> su -c nome comando
<morph> input come periferica
<morph> wminput
<cobe571> non avevo capito
<morph> non capisco come mai la carica all avvio sotto root
<morph> e non come utente
<cobe571> morph sii più preciso
<cobe571> cosa vorresti fare
<morph> ho installato cdwii, serve per utilizzare il telecomando della wii come mouse
<morph> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CWiiD
<morph> funziona tutto
<cobe571> non conosco
<morph> tranne che mi parte come root
<morph> e per l avvio devo killarlo con htop
<morph> senno nn spegne il computer
<morph> da utente funziona meglio
<cobe571> morph: penso che sia tra i processi che partono all'avvio da come lo descrivi
<morph> ma nn riesco a farlo partire con permesi utente
<morph> si
<morph> dove potrei vcercarli?
<cobe571> beh potreti controllare tra i tuoi processi utente e aggiungere il servizio che ti serve
<morph> etc/..
<cobe571> ossia quello che ti manca
<morph> ho anche dato
<morph> KERNEL=="uinput", MODE="0666"
<morph> /etc/udev/rules.d/80-wminput.rules
<morph> dovrebbe dare tutti i permessi a livello utente
<morph> ma nada
<morph> da dove li pesca?
<cobe571> credo che tra i tuoi programmi ne hai uno che si chiama utenti e gruppi... quel processo in esecuzione farà sicuramente parte di un gruppo ... a ggiungi quel gruppo al tuo utente
<cobe571> io avrei fatto così
<morph> ora guardo
<morph> in /etc/modules ho messo come modulo uinput
<morph> secondo te è perchè è un modulo che parte come root?
<cobe571> morph prova ... non conosco quel programma, solo tu sai come si chiama... se apri il monitor di sistema trovi di sicuro quel processo che è stato eseguito all'avvio tra "tutti i processi" prova
<morph> si lo vedo...
<morph> ma è root
<morph> non dovrebbe
<morph> dovrebbe essere a livello utente
<cobe571> poi apri utenti e gruppi e trovi il gruppo a cui appartiene dopodichè lo associ al tuo utente
<cobe571> root dovrebbe detenere tutti i permessi su tutti i processi e gruppi, quindi associ quel processo al tuo
<cobe571> *al tuo utente
<morph> ora provo
<cobe571> morph prova anche man nome programma da terminale e vedi cosa ti dice
<morph> ho aggiounto tutto al mio utente
<morph> ora è piu ricco... :)
<morph> proprietario del computer...
<cobe571> meglio
<cobe571> lo eri già cmq
 * cobe571 ohi
<morph> senno mi faccio utente root
<morph> cosi se faccio shtdown nn mi blocca il processo
<morph> ... filosofia anti-linux
<morph> clear
<morph> which wminput
<morph> /usr/bin/wminput
<morph> provo a cambiargli i permessi
<morph> ?
<cobe571> morph a che punto sei?
<morph> sto creando uno script
<cobe571> :)
<morph> che killi il processo e lo avvii come utente
<cobe571> non male come idea
<cobe571> :D
<morph> ora vedo se parte senza passwd di root
<cobe571> mmm...
<morph> nada parte ancora come root..
<cobe571> hai provato come ti ho suggerito prima?
<morph> si permessi tutti all utente
<cobe571> il processo è asociato a un gruppo di sicuro no? aggiungi il gruppo in questione al tuo utente
<morph> pure il binario che apparteneva a root ora è utente
<morph> come faccio a capire a che gruppo appartiene?
<cobe571> e poi riavvi pure se necessario per far leggere le mmodifiche al kernel
<morph> si si avro' riavviato 10 volte fin ora..
<cobe571> guarda nel monitor di sistema... sono elencati li i processi. il nome del gruppo non dovrebbe essere dissimile
<morph> vedo il pid e l utente ma nn il gruppo..
<morph> sudo killall wminput
<morph> sleep 5
<morph> wminput
<morph> ... resta root..
<morph> se lo faccio a mano va utente..
<cobe571> mmm,
<cobe571> ma alla fine funziona?
<cobe571> si
<morph> ok, ora è con permessi utente, ma blocca lo shutdown,com è possibile?
<morph> forse a causa di suoders
<morph> ora il reboot funziona...
<morph> mi sto avvicinando...
<morph> notte
#ubuntu-it 2011-03-10
<gladio> buonasera a tutti
<gladio> usando gparted, ho corrotto il file system di windows. Qualcuno puoi aiutarmi a risistemarlo?
<kaos____> prova questa guida http://www.pcrevenge.org/10394/come-riparare-filesystem-ntfs-con-ubuntu/
<kaos____> di più non so dirti :(
<gladio> grazie ho provato, ma non funge
<CoOltux> gladio cancella windows
<CoOltux> :D
<kaos____> vabbè ma così non lo aiuti :D
<kaos____> è una soluzione troppo semplice
<CoOltux> ahaha
<CoOltux> :P
<gladio> lo farei volentieri, se non per salvare i doc più importanti
<CoOltux> eh purtroppo nemmeno io so come aiutarti
<CoOltux> we rox
<CoOltux> :P
<kaos____> per salvare i doc puoi farlo da ubuntu
<gladio> dimmi
<kaos____> ma che errore ti dà se segui quella guida?
<gladio> Mounting volume... Failed to startup volume: Invalid argument. FAILED Attempting to correct errors... FAILED Failed to startup volume: Invalid argument. Volume is corrupt. You should run chkdsk.
<kaos____> azz
<gladio> so azzi si
<kaos____> non so come aiutarti :S
<kaos____> ma se ti interessano solo i dati
<kaos____> da ubuntu dovresti vederli
<CoOltux> essì
<gladio> non vedo più la partizione
<gladio> la vedo solo con f disk
<kaos____> sistema -> amministrazione -> gestione dischi
<kaos____> e vedi se la riconosce
<gladio> li la vede
<kaos____> prova a montarla
<gladio> ma dice che il file system è corroto
<gladio> non non mi fa montare
<kaos____> non c'è l'opzione di ricerca errori o qualcosa di simile?
<gladio> nada
<kaos____> dovrebbe esserci "controlla file system
<gladio> esatto ma in questa partizione non me lo da
<kaos____> allora non so come aiutarti :S ti consiglio di aspettare domani perchè sono le 2 e non credo ci sia qualcuno
<gladio> grazie
<kaos____> di niente...
<noob> buonasera a tutti
<noob> sono alle prime armi con ubuntu
<noob> c'è nessuno online?
<G_val> sera a tutti !
<noob> ciao G_val
<noob> posso disturbarti?
<G_val> dimmi
<noob> sono alle prime armi con ubuntu
<noob> e non riesco ad attivare nessun effetto grafico :(
<noob> quando vado su sistema - preferenze - aspetto - effetti grafici,
<noob> metto la spunta su aggiuntivi,
<noob> lo schermo sfarfalla,
<noob> poi dico di tenere le impostazioni e chiudo
<noob> quando lo riapro trovo selezionata la prima voce :"nessun effetto grafico"
<noob> anche sul forum non ho trovato niente
<noob> hai qualche idea?
<G_val> uhm hai gia scaricato i driver piu' aggiornati ?
<G_val> facendo
<G_val> driver update ?
<noob> dal gestore pacchetti dici?
<G_val> nnono
<noob> da dove?
<G_val> sistema
<G_val> amministrazione
<noob> si..  ho i driver aggiornati nVidia [raccomandato]
<noob> *accellerati
<noob> c'è anche la possibilità di mettere gli stessi ma della versione (173)
<noob> provo a sostituirli?
<noob> ù.ù mi hai abbandonato?
<G_val> si
<G_val> devi
<G_val> usare quelli racocmanadati
<noob> ma non funzionano
<G_val> uhmk
<G_val> scusami
<noob> e di che?
<G_val> allroa
<G_val> cerchaimo di venirne a capo
<G_val> mi hanno contattato un casino di gente
<G_val> ok allora
<noob> ehehe... immagino...
<G_val> te hai i driver nvidia
<G_val> raccomandati giusto ?
<noob> si...
<G_val> ok hai
<G_val> gia aggiornato il sistema ?
<G_val> vai in amministrazione
<G_val> e clicchi su
<G_val> gestore aggiornamenti
<noob> l'ho aggiornato ieri sera...
<G_val> uhm allroa
<G_val> se provi ad attivare
<G_val> gli effetti grafici
<G_val> facendo
<G_val> click destro sullo schermo per poi selezionare
<G_val> "cambia sfondo"
<G_val> ultima scheda
<G_val> applica gli effetti
<G_val> seleziona extra
<noob> personalizzati?
<noob> la 4° voce?
<G_val> sisi
<G_val> la 4 scheda
<G_val> adestra
<noob> mi sta facendo la ricerca dei driver
<G_val> e metti su l'ultima
<G_val> voce.
<noob> ok ho fatto e ho selezionato mantieni
<G_val> perfetto
<noob> ho chiuso e ho provato a riaprirlo, la spunta è di nuovo su nessuno
<G_val> ti serve utilizzare compiz ?
<G_val> (effetti e animazioni varie )
<noob> si ma non funge..
<noob> ora riaprendo le preferenze dell'aspetto la spunta è su "nessuno"
<G_val> hai gia
<G_val> installato
<G_val> compiz-setting-manager ?
<noob> si....
<G_val> uhm
<G_val> hai installato un kernel pae ?
<G_val> tipo perche non ti rilevava parecchia ram ecc.ecc
<noob> no no.. le uniche cose che ho installato sono alcuni giochini, le screenlets daemon e altri programmini che non penso influiscano
<G_val> uhm
<G_val> Vedi lo sfarfallio
<G_val> anche se avii gli screen lets ?
<noob> quando?
<noob> no
<G_val> se avvii uno screen lets
<G_val> ti da problemi ?
<noob> no no
<noob> avevo installato anche ubuntu tweak... lo elimino?
<G_val> uhm
<G_val> mai sentito parlare
<G_val> dai questo a terminale
<G_val> sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<noob> fatto
<G_val> ok ora questo
<G_val> dpkg -s xserver-xorg-core | grep Status
<G_val> dovrebbe darti
<G_val> installed ok
<noob> si
<G_val> uhm ok
<G_val> riavvia
<G_val> sudo reboot
<G_val> e torna
<noob> cioè devo dare quel comando sul terminale o riavvio normalmente?=
<G_val> dai quello
<noob> ok
<noob> un ultima cosa
<noob> c'entra qualcosa?
<noob> io sono sulla versione desktop
<noob_> G_val ci sei?
<G_val> si
<noob_> fatto...
<noob_> ti dicevo
<G_val> nulla ?
<noob_> nulla
<noob_> :(
<noob_> non è che il problema è che sono nella versione di prova?
<noob_> senza aver disinstallato vista?
<G_val> ...
<G_val> non hai instalalto linux ?
<G_val> sei semplicemente dalla live ?
<noob_> l'ho installato dentro vista
<G_val> con wubi ?
<noob_> ho scaricato il file iso
<noob_> e da li ho scelto la seconda opzione,
<G_val> si wubi
<noob_> può dipendere da quello?
<G_val> uhm non crdo
<G_val> io l'ho instalalto sul pc
<G_val> senza altri os dipendenti
<G_val> allora
<G_val> riproviamo
<G_val> pulisci il file --> sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<noob_> fatto
<G_val> poi sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<noob_> Section "Screen" 	Identifier	"Default Screen" 	DefaultDepth	24 EndSection  Section "Module" 	Load	"glx" EndSection  Section "Device" 	Identifier	"Default Device" 	Driver	"nvidia" 	Option	"NoLogo"	"True" EndSection
<G_val> ti
<G_val> ok
<G_val> ti esce un documento
<G_val> vedi che
<G_val> dovresti incollarlo qui
<G_val> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<G_val> copia il contenuto
<noob_> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<G_val> vai sul sito incollalo li
<G_val> clicca sul tasto paste
<G_val> e mi passi l'indirizzo generato.
<CoOltux> salve
<noob_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/578156/
<noob_> salve cooltux
<CoOltux> ciao noob_
<G_val> uhm
<G_val> non saprei
<G_val> faccio uan ricerca provo
<CoOltux> che problema c'è?
<G_val> Se lui applica gli effetti
<G_val> non gli restano invariati
<noob_> quando vado a inserire gli effetti aggiuntivi la spunta ritorna su nessun effetto
<G_val> ma ritornano di default
<CoOltux> che scheda video hai?
<noob_> come la vedo?
<noob_> so che è nVidia
<CoOltux> lspci
<CoOltux> in terminale
<noob_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/578157/
<CoOltux> nVidia Corporation G98 [GeForce 9200M GS] (rev a1)
<CoOltux> questa
<noob_> ok....
<CoOltux> i driver raccomandati te li ha installati?
<noob_> yess.. installati e attivati
<noob_> non c'è un modo per tornare all'originale appena installato? senza perdere i files? eliminando anche tutti i programmi ma tenendo i documenti?
<noob_> perchè mi ricordo che ero riuscito a mettere le finestre tremolanti all'inizio
<noob_> anche perdendo i documenti
<noob_> non è tanta roba, farei un backup..
<G_val> asp
<G_val> se li salvi su di una penna ?
<G_val> e poi reinstalli il tutto ?
<noob_> quasi quasi...
<noob_> basta tornare su vista e rifare il processo di installazione con wubi?
<G_val> sisi
<G_val> m ispaice non esserti utile ma non mi è mai capitat una roba del genere
<noob_> ok... ma non stasera.... ci metterei troppo..
<noob_> tranquillo G_val... sei stato anche troppo gentile...
<G_val> figurate
<G_val> è un canale di supporto
<noob_> sicuramente ho smanettato un po troppo senza sapere cosa facevo
<noob_> XD
<G_val> si tranquillo se hai problemi
<G_val> chiedi pure
<G_val> quanche utente piu' esperto ti aiutera sicuramente
<noob_> perfetto G_val...
<noob_> grazie comunque.. ;)
<G_val> alla prossima :D
<noob_> ora si va a nanna... ci si sente..
<noob_> ciao
<G_val> caio noob_
<G_val> ciao*
<CoOltux> susate
<CoOltux> nn mi si connetteva più
<CoOltux> -.-
<G_val> tranquillo
<CoOltux> è andato
<CoOltux> via
<G_val> ha deciso di reinstalalre
<CoOltux> ?
<G_val> si
<CoOltux> noooooooo
<CoOltux> gh
<FloodBotIt1> CoOltux: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<CoOltux> contento lui
<G_val> che te posso dire
<CoOltux> ma si risolveva
<G_val> uhm io non avrei saputo indirizzargli un qualcosa
<G_val> avra toccato qualcosa nel file
<CoOltux> adesso che reinstalla gli darà lo stesso problema
<CoOltux> :P
<CoOltux> tu tutto ok?
<G_val> se tocca roba nello xorg.conf
<G_val> Io ? lol Si tranquillo uso ubuntu da qualche mesetto
<G_val> e piu' che fare casini col grub non ho mai avuto problemi con il video
<G_val> purtroppo non gli ho saputo dare dritte
<CoOltux> io gliele davo
<CoOltux> ma nn mi ha dato il tempo
<CoOltux> :P
<G_val> come avresti fatto ?
<G_val> puo' darsi che me succede
<G_val> durante un assistenza
<CoOltux> gli facevo installare i driver giusti
<G_val> aveva gia i raccomandati
<CoOltux> si ma delle volte
<CoOltux> nn vanno
<G_val> dal hardware driver
<G_val> gli avresti fatto isntalalre
<G_val> vers 173 ?
<CoOltux> si
<CoOltux> mii ho trovato un tema fico
<CoOltux> :P
<CoOltux> lo vuoi vedè
<CoOltux> ?
<G_val> lol spara
<G_val> su  gnome look ?
<CoOltux> si
<CoOltux> asp
<CoOltux> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<CoOltux> G_val
<CoOltux> ecco
<CoOltux> http://imagebin.org/142086
<G_val> lol non male
<CoOltux> G_val ci sei?
<CoOltux> ah ok
<CoOltux> :p
<CoOltux> eheh si
<CoOltux> poi co la trasparenza
<CoOltux> è bellissimo
<CoOltux> :)
<FloodBotIt1> CoOltux: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<G_val> ah si
<G_val> ma io preferisco qualcosa di pulito in moodo da avere un ampia visuale
<CoOltux> beh è pulitissimo
<CoOltux> :P
<CoOltux> di dove sei
<CoOltux> ?
<gvalue> crash
<CoOltux> ehhe
<CoOltux> stasera capita un po a tutti
<CoOltux> :P
<CoOltux> di dove sei?
<Mistya_> Non ti affezzionare mai a me!
<mikunos> Buongiorno ragazzi
<mikunos> il simbolo dell'altoparlante in alto a destra non mi permette di alzare o abbassare il volume. Quando faccio click nelle preferenze mi appare una piccola finestrella con un messaggio di attesa. Non sento più neanche un suono. Cosa devo fare?
<massimo18> Buon Giorno
<Odo> Giorno
<glpiana> ola
<mikunos> Buongiorno ragazzi, il simbolo dell'altoparlante in alto a destra non mi permette di alzare o abbassare il volume. Quando faccio click nelle preferenze mi appare una piccola finestrella con un messaggio di attesa. Non sento più neanche un suono. Cosa devo fare?
<glpiana> mikunos, in seguito a cosa?
<mikunos> glpiana, buongiorno
<glpiana> giorno :)
<mikunos> ieri sera ascoltavo normalmente la musica
<mikunos> stamattina non più
<glpiana> mikunos, apri un terminale e scrivi: uname -a       e copia qui la riga
<mikunos> se vado su youtube l'audio si sente pianissimo
<mikunos> Linux vaio 2.6.35-27-generic #48-Ubuntu SMP Tue Feb 22 20:25:29 UTC 2011 i686 GNU/Linux
<mikunos> è un portatile
<glpiana> mikunos, scrivi nel terminale: pulseaudio -k
<glpiana> mikunos, poi controlla l'icona del volume
<mikunos> stesssa csa
<mikunos> cosa
<glpiana> mikunos, nel terminale scirivi: alsa  force-reload
<glpiana> !paste | mikunos
<ubot-it> mikunos: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<OverMe> oh hi
<mikunos> come admin?
<glpiana> mikunos, se lo fai da utente che ti dice?
<mikunos> mi dice : http://codepad.org/lSMNhPom
<mikunos> Permesso negato
<glpiana> mikunos, oki, fallo con sudo davanti
<mikunos> http://codepad.org/AdjTT7lc
<glpiana> mikunos, ora scrivi: killall gnome-panel
<mikunos> fatto
<mikunos> idea
<mikunos> idem
<glpiana> mikunos, scrivi alsamixer, apri bene il temrinale e prendi una schermata
<glpiana> !image | mikunos
<ubot-it> mikunos: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<SirX> a7x
<SirX> ci sei?
<glpiana> mikunos, scusa torno tra un poco
<mikunos> ok
<mikunos> sto caricando
<mikunos> http://imagebin.org/142113
<mikunos> glpiana, quando faccio click su preferenze nell'icona audio mi dice: Attesa una risposta dal sistema audio
<RENATO_> ciao a tutti
<mikunos> eccomi glpiana
<pippuccio76> Chi mi può aiutare a impostare la lingua in italiano , da supporto lingue lo già impostata ma oho parecchie cose in inglese...
<OverMe> pippuccio76, dpkg -l | grep -i language
<OverMe> !paste | pippuccio76
<ubot-it> pippuccio76: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<pippuccio76> http://paste.ubuntu.com/578240/
<OverMe> ma che hai gnome o kde?
<pippuccio76> gnome
<OverMe> quali sono le cose che hai in inglese?
<pippuccio76> La barra applicazioni , evolution e altro...
<pippuccio76> in italiano firefox e la scitta supporto lingue....
<fabiolinux> ciao raga, mi sono appena collegato co n Empathy, perchè mi appare Chanserv e mi manda dei messaggi?
<pippuccio76> Overme ci sei?
<OverMe> pippuccio76, si, sto cercando una soluzione
<RENATO_> x glpiana , sono in linea. Se vuoi possiamo riprendere la faccenda dell'installazioe Canon
<miki> raga qualcuno sa usare bene inkscape? mi da una manoplease?
<OverMe> pippuccio76, cat /etc/default/locale
<miki> mi aiutate per favore?
<pippuccio76> Overme : LANGUAGE="it_IT:it"
<pippuccio76> LANG="it_IT.UTF-8"
<OverMe> leva LANGUAGE="it_IT:it"
<OverMe> poi: cat ~/.dmrc
<pippuccio76> [Desktop]Language=it_IT       Langlist=it_IT:en               LCMess=it_IT.UTF-8
<thebestneo> ciao a tutti, come si possono impostare le preferenze della stampa su file?
<OverMe> pippuccio76, pare tutto normale. hai provato a rimettere lingua inglese, riavviare poi rimettere l'italiano e riavviare?
<glpiana> RENATO_, un attimino e arrivo
<glpiana> miki, alsamixer sembra a posto
<glpiana> miki, hai problemi di installazione di inkskape?
<glpiana> RENATO_, allora a che punto eravamo rimasti?
<pippuccio76> Overme provo
<glpiana> thebestneo, che preferenze?
<RENATO_> al fallimento dell'installazione di alien mi pare
<thebestneo> glpiana: ciao glpiana, quando si stampa qualcosa e fai stampa su file, per esempio di default è scelto il formato ps, e vengono scelte altre opzioni che vorrei cambiare
<glpiana> RENATO_, giusto, non dell'installazione, dell'uso di alien. torna alla guida apri un temrinale e ridai il comando riportato nella guida
<glpiana> thebestneo, il formato di output lo definisce con una spunta. dovresti avere ps pdf e svg
<RENATO_> ... sudo alien --to-deb ...?
<glpiana> RENATO_, sì
<RENATO_> ok, provo e ti so dire
<thebestneo> glpiana: si ma poi quando stampo di nuovo è nuovamente su ps
<glpiana> thebestneo, ah vorresti metterlo come predefinito senza dover modificar eogni volta?
<thebestneo> glpiana: esatto, quello e altre 2 o 3 opzioni
<miki> glpiana: no o bisogno di uno che me lo insegni, ero abituato a win e quindi a illustrator di adobe.....inkscape mi sembra buono ma non così buono come adobe....per questo magari volevo sapere come usarlo al meglio
<glpiana> miki, chiedi su #ubuntu-it-chat allora
<RENATO_> fatto e puntatore regolramente ritornato su utente@utente-desktop:~$
<RENATO_> ha generato i cnijfilter
<glpiana> RENATO_, ls *.deb     e vedi se da qualcosa
<RENATO_> da come risultato: ls: impossibile accedere a *.deb: File o directory non esistente silvia@silvia-desktop:~$
<nicotano> buongiorno
<glpiana> thebestneo, no trovo nulla di utile
<glpiana> RENATO_, prova a dare il comando senza l'opzione --script
<RENATO_> ok
<glpiana> ola nicotano
<nicotano> ciao glpiana
<thebestneo> glpiana: cercherò ancora, ho anche un problema con la scheda wifi, quando la attivo mi dice dispositivo non pronto, ho visto che si può sbloccare con "sudo rfkill unblock", ma quando riavvio è come prima
<glpiana> thebestneo, puoi inserire quel comando in /etc/rc.local     e vedere se al riavvio è attiva
<RENATO_> Mi ha dato dei warning raccomandando i utilizzare scripts e poi al successivo list solita minestra
<thebestneo> glpiana: ma perchè viene bloccata?
<glpiana> RENATO_, non so dirti che fare. se non li converte in deb non li si può installare. quantomeno non in quel modo
<glpiana> thebestneo, e che ne so :)
<RENATO_> glpiana mi rifaccio vivo appen concludo col tecnico della caldaia che ha nonostante la sua giovane età (la caldaia) le vampe
<glpiana> lol
<esulu> we
<pippuccio76> Overme , risolto rimettendo l'inglese ereimpostando italiano , unica cosa non si apre la scrivania perchè la cerca come desktop come faccio a rinominare il collegamento ?
<glpiana> []onebitxajax[], evita di cambiare nick in questo canale per cortesia
<OverMe> pippuccio76, mmm dammi un po di tempo che guardo un po'
<OverMe> pippuccio76, hai già riavviato la sessione dopo aver reinstallato la lingua italiana?
<thebestneo> neo@MatrixReloaded:~$ sudo ifconfig wlan0 up  ---> SIOCSIFFLAGS: Errore sconosciuto 132
<pippuccio76> si riprovo un'altra volta e poi ti dico....
<frigOvuotO_> sono riuscito ad installare il mac nella stessa macchina dove è installato ubuntu, solo che tutte le volte devo entrare nel bios a cambiare l'ordine dei due hd che hanno i due sistemi installati
<glpiana> frigOvuotO_, selezioni il boot device entrando nel bios o hai una scelta relativa al device da avviare, a parte del bios?
<frigOvuotO_> chiedevo ci sarà il modo di caricare mac selezionandolo dal grub di ubuntu?
<frigOvuotO_> è la prima che hai detto ovvero devo entrare nel bios  e decidere nel bootloader quale hd far partire per prima
<frigOvuotO_> ovviamente se non vado nel bios rimane l'ultima configurazione
<pippuccio76> Overme tutto risolto.....
<OverMe> pippuccio76, perfetto
<glpiana> frigOvuotO_, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MactelSupportTeam/AppleIntelInstallation#Dual-Boot:%20Mac%20OSX%20and%20Ubuntu guarda qui
<frigOvuotO_> azz in inglese, ok thank
<frigOvuotO_> thank o thanks? ....bo cmq grazie
<glpiana> con la esse :)
<RENATO_> sono qui. Il tecnico ha finito e se n'è andato
<glpiana> RENATO_, dammi il link da cui scaricare il driver
<RENATO_> lo cerco, spero di essere fortunato
<glpiana> RENATO_, l'hai scaricato con firefox?
<glpiana> RENATO_, se non hai svuotato la finestra dei download il link lo recuperi
<frigOvuotO_> su startup-manager vede il mac
<frigOvuotO_> quindi se lo vede può darsi che anche nel grub ubuntu lo abbia riconosciuto
<RENATO_> glpiana, sono riuscito a rovare qualcosa, ma dall'elenco del download. E' il pacchetto denominato 24301.tgz
<glpiana> RENATO_, tasto destro su quella voce e copia l'indirizzo di origine
<RENATO_> glpiana,se batti 24301.tgz sul motore d ricerca che utilizzi, dovresi avere subito il link Canon che ti fornisce il pacchetto
<RENATO_> http://files.canon-europe.com/files/soft24301/software/24301.tgz
<glpiana> RENATO_, ci aggirniamo in un altro momento. ora devo andare. il fil el'ho recuperato. farò delle prove
<RENATO_> ci sentiamo domani, ciao
<fabiolinux> ciao ragazzi, volevo vedere se riuscivo a configurare Empathy, se ricevete il messaggio rispondetemi per favore..grazie
<fabiolinux> ciao Davide, riesci a leggere questo messaggio? sto configurando Empathy
<glpiana> !chat | fabiolinux
<ubot-it> fabiolinux: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<mikunos> il simbolo dell'altoparlante in alto a destra non mi permette di alzare o abbassare il volume. Quando faccio click nelle preferenze mi appare una piccola finestrella con un messaggio di attesa. Non sento più neanche un suono. Cosa devo fare?
<Davide_G> che cosa hai fatto prima di non sentire piu niente?
<mikunos> Davide_G: ci sei?
<mikunos> il simbolo dell'altoparlante in alto a destra non mi permette di alzare o abbassare il volume. Quando faccio click nelle preferenze mi appare una piccola finestrella con un messaggio di attesa. Non sento più neanche un suono. Cosa devo fare?
<mikunos> Ieri sera sentivo tutto correttamente e questa mattina non più
<mikunos> non credo di aver fatto qualcosa di mistico apparte usare ubuntu per controllare la posta
<nicotano> salve
<Davide_G> mmm
<Davide_G> che distro hai?
<mikunos> ubuntu naturalmente
<mikunos> la 10.10
<fernet> cia a tutti volevo vedere il sito delle iene ma mi dice di installare silverlight....così ho provato ad installare moonlight ma non mi fa vedere i video!!!!
<roby> fernet, MI DAI IL LINK ?
<roby> scusa le maiuscole, lesfiore sempre..scusa
<fernet> http://www.video.mediaset.it/video/iene/full/214479/puntata-del-9-marzo.html#te-s1-c1-o1-p1    questo è un link di un video
<glpiana> mikunos, cis ei ancora?
<glpiana> fernet, i video del sito mediaset non vanno con moonlight
<fernet> glpiana e come faccioa vederli??
<glpiana> fernet, con ubuntu non puoi
<fernet> ora li vedo!!!!
<roby> anche io
<glpiana> allora sarò sfigato io :D
<roby> glpiana, funziona
<glpiana> che versione avete messo?
<roby> glpiana,  io ho messo moonlight per chrome su opera
<roby> glpiana, 3.99.o.2 su ff e mi dice installare silverlight sullo stesso sito
<fernet> se vai su video di mediaset ti dicono di installare silverlight se ci clicchi ti mandanosu moonlight e scarichi l'ultima verione
<roby> SU OPERA GIRA
<glpiana> fernet, tu che browser stai usando?
<glpiana> roby, su firefox no. non scrivere in maiuscolo per cortesia
<fernet> firefox
<roby> glpiana, no mi dice di mettere silverlight
<roby> ma ho già l'ultima versione
<glpiana> fernet, e tu che versione di moonlight hai messo?
<fernet> 3.99.0.2
<roby> fernet, scarica moonlight per chroome, e lo rinomini in .zip
<glpiana> fernet, io con la tua stessa versione su firefox non li vedo
<fernet> eh non so
<fernet> io li sto vedendo ora
<roby> popi lo estrai e dici ad opera il percorso della cartella
<glpiana> su chromium sì
<roby> glpiana, su opera il moonlight di chrome funziona anche la web
<roby> glpiana, purtroppo mi capita spesso di sfiorarle e mi scuso continuamente, mi dispiace, mi capita spesso di sbagliare.... scusato ?
<massimo18> no
<CyberCrasher> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<glpiana> roby, non ho capito a cosa ti riferisci
<peppeuz> salve ragazzi,"problemone". prima mentre lavoravo mi si è freezato ed ho sentito un suono come se si fosse bloccato l'hd e poi ripartito
<peppeuz> riavviato, non riesce a bootare perché non trova la partizione /
<glpiana> peppeuz, avvia da live e controlla lo stato del disco
<peppeuz> (e non prende neanche i comandi di busybox ovviamente). Ora sono da Livecd e per fortuna la partizione /home è salva, ma / sembra morto
<peppeuz> dice che manca il filesystem.
<peppeuz> glpiana: qualche idea su come controllare eventuali errori hw?
<glpiana> peppeuz, gparted che dice? come lo vede?
<peppeuz> glpiana: correttamente: 3 partizioni: /, /home e swap
<glpiana> peppeuz, fagli fare il controllo di /
<peppeuz> glpiana: come? intendi la voce "Check"?
<glpiana> peppeuz, sì
<peppeuz> partito. appena finisce ti dico...
<peppeuz> glpiana: ha finito. mi dà che ha riparato il file system 2 volte
<glpiana> peppeuz, prova a riavviare allora
<peppeuz> ok, al massimo torno
<peppeuz> a dopo
<peppeuz1> glpiana:  tornato :)
<glpiana> peppeuz1, tornato da live?
<peppeuz1> tutto ok, dopo il check ha avviato Ubuntu, rifatto il controllo del disco e ora va
<peppeuz1> glpiana:  no, da hd :)
<glpiana> peppeuz1, ti mando la fattura in privato
<peppeuz1> glpiana: ok :(
<peppeuz1> lol
<peppeuz1> grazie :)
<glpiana> :)
<skullo> ciao a tutti
<MatteoR> ciao skullo
<skullo> mmm ^_^ su 65 1 sola risposta XD che belloù
<MatteoR> !chat | skullo
<ubot-it> skullo: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<skullo> correggo il bufferoverflow 65 -1
<skullo> sisi avrei bisogno di un aiutino
<skullo> riguardande xubuntu
<skullo> appena installato sul mio netbook samsung nc10
<MatteoR> skullo: Esponi il tuo problema. Arriva al dunque
<skullo> sono riuscito a far rilevare la scheda wifi...una atheros tramite il riconoscimento della periferca con drivers windows
<skullo> il problema sta in questo...di fatti siconnette all'ap ma non mi da connessione ad internet
<skullo> ovviamente il dhcp mi assegna già l'ip
<skullo> tutto regolare...ma non mi da accesso ad internet sennonchè lo collego tramite eth
<MatteoR> evidentemente il router wifi ad avere problemi, perchè se ti viene assegnato un ip e il dhcp funziona, non vedo altre soluzioni
<MatteoR> *evidentemente è...
<skullo> eh no...ti scrivo da altro notebook con ubuntu
<skullo> collegato wifi
<skullo> e va
<OverMe> quando ti colleghi riesci a pingare il router?
<skullo> ecco prova che non ho fatto
<skullo> ora guardo
<skullo> comunque il comando che ho lanciato da terminale per installare l'applicazione per il riconoscimento dei drivers windows è (sudo apt-get install ndisgtk)
<skullo> mmm...non pinga
<skullo> solo tramite eth risponde
<skullo> impostando anche un ip statico ...non cambia la situazione
<skullo> credo che comunque siano i drivers windows che non girano nel verso giusto
<skullo> in xubuntu
<skullo> boh...ditemi voi se sbaglio
<OverMe> entra qui con quel pc
<skullo> ok
<MatteoR> skullo: Ma ndsgtk serve solo a far funzionare i driver, ndsgtk non è un driver. devi mettere proprio i driver di windows scaricati dal produttore. Guarda qui per ulteriori info: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/Ndiswrapper/
<thetom199> ragazzi posso farvi una domanda che centra poco con ubuntu? perchè trasferendo un file di testo(css) via ftp perdo tutti i caratteri "a capo"(/n)?
<glpiana> !chat | thetom199
<ubot-it> thetom199: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<thetom199> glpiana: grazie!
<skullo> si...ma dimmi se ho errato...io ho installato l'app e attraverso ndisgtk ho caricato i drivers inf di windows
<skullo> e mi ha riconosciuto la scheda wifi
<skullo> e me l'ha abilitata all'uso
<glpiana> skullo, se hai na atheros forse non era necessario. fai come ti ha detto OverMe
<skullo> eh si è una atheros
<skullo> seguo il consiglio
<skullo> vi faccio sapere a breve
<sesto> buongiorno a tutti, avrei bisogno di aiuto con samba. ho creato una cartella di share con accesso per due utenti A e B. Il problema è che quando A crea una cartella B ha solo i permessi leggere, vorrei potesse anche scrivere nelle cartelle di A, come faccio? grazie per l'aiuto
<geko> salve
<geko> hai dato i permessi in scrittura anche a B?
<sesto> sìsì
<noob_> buon pomeriggio ragazzi...
<sesto> fanno tutte due parte del gruppo G e hanno tutti i permessi
<geko> come è la security della cartella user o share?
<noob_> c'è qualcuno che possa darmi una spiegazione sulle finestre rialzate del cubo? avrei un problemino
<sesto> della cartella in share dici?
<geko> si
<sesto> 774
<geko> come ci entrano gli utenti: securety=user o =share
<geko> prova anche a dare 777
<sesto> il problema è che nella cartella in share gli utenti mi entrano
<geko> senza passawird?
<sesto> però una volta entrato quando creano una cartella
<geko> password
<sesto> quella cartella è modificabile solo dall'utente che l'ha creata
<geko> hum
<sesto> entrano con password
<geko> hai dato per entrambi smbpasswd -a nome utente?
<sesto> per assurdo nemmeno l'amministratore di sistema può scriverci (se non gli do un chown o mod)
<sesto> sìsì
<geko> prova con i permessi a 777
<sesto> cioè le cartelle create da A possono essere lette da tutti ma scritte solo da A
<sesto> dove gli do 777?
<geko> nella share
<geko> nella cartella che hai condivisio nel file smb.conf
<sesto> li ho in samba/usershares
<sesto> c'è il file
<sesto> e dentro il file ho dato questo
<sesto> create mask=0774
<sesto> directory mode = 0770
<sesto> directory mask = 0770
<FloodBotIt1> sesto: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<geko> quella
<geko> mask
<sesto> gli metto 777?
<geko> mask = 0777
<sesto> ok
<sesto> prov
<sesto> o
<FloodBotIt1> sesto: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<geko> prova così
<sesto> riavvio samba no?
<sesto> o devo riavviare tutto il pc
<sesto> ?
<geko> no
<geko> entra in /etc/init.d e riavvia solo samba
<sesto> cosa riavvio?
<sesto> ok :)
<geko> che distro usi?
<geko> ci dve essere da qualche parte in quella dir il servizio samba da avviare
<glpiana> sudo service smbd restart
<geko> quello
<geko> e anche nmbd
<UBUNTUFAN> ciaoa tutti ragazzi
<skullo> ciao
<UBUNTUFAN> sono un nuovo utente ubuntu e vorrei chiedervi alcune cosette importanti, non vi farò perdere molto tempo
<UBUNTUFAN> ciao
<geko> ciao UBUNTUFAN
<UBUNTUFAN> allora, io ho un powepc mac g5
<UBUNTUFAN> e ho provato a caricarci ubuntu 10.4 e devo dire la sensazione diavere un ottimo e veloce sistema op. è stata immediata, però sui ppc pare ci siano moltissimi problemi, ora sto scaricando la versione 10.10, ma non vedo uscita
<UBUNTUFAN> tre problemi su tutti: plugin flash
<UBUNTUFAN> driver stampante
<sesto> geko non è cambiato nulla purtroppo
<UBUNTUFAN> eventuali altri plugin che non mi permettono di vedere bene i movie.... si vedono male... non sop erchè..
<sesto> i file e le cartelle vengono sempre creati in 744
<geko> hum
<UBUNTUFAN> insomma... chi mi può dare una mano
<UBUNTUFAN> e ultima problema...chiedo scusa
<UBUNTUFAN> skipe
<sesto> UBUNTUFAN
<geko> si ma tu forza la configurazione e mettile a 777
<sesto> io ho ubuntu maverik su un ppc5 al momento
<UBUNTUFAN> aah bene
<UBUNTUFAN> lo userei dignitosamente credoù
<sesto> geko ma lo devo fare su ogni singolo file ogni volta che l'utente A lo crea?
<geko> dopo aver creato le cartelle dai a tutte 777
<geko> no
<sesto> UBUNTUFAN ci ho fatto girare quasi tutto
<geko> sulla cartella
<sesto> ma non ti aspettare vita facile
<sesto> geko sulla cartella in share cioè la cartella superiore i permessi sono 777
<sesto> UBUNTUFAN per esempio dimenticati flash player
<geko> si devi darle anche a quelle che crei di nuove
<CoOltux> salve a tutti
<sesto> quindi ogni volta che creo una cartella poi devo dargli i permessi
<UBUNTUFAN> si ma vorrei vedere youtube e i siti flash
<sesto> youtube si, i siti in flash il 20%
<geko> si prova con questo sistema intanto e vedi se funzia
<sesto> sì questo funzia ovviamente
<UBUNTUFAN> si, però vi chiedo di spiegarmelo un pò meglio perchè non ho moltissima conoscenza di linux
<geko> altro non so aiutarti
<sesto> grazie lo stesso geko
<geko> niente
<sesto> ubuntufan putroppo sono a lavoro
<sesto> e non posso fermarmi troppo
<sesto> se vuoi puoi farmi un paio di domande dirette e provo a risponderti
<UBUNTUFAN> sissi, ma basta capire come devo fare.. perchè su il 10.4 ho messo gnash ma non mi permettva di vedere enanche il tubo
<sesto> io il tubo con gash lo vedo
<UBUNTUFAN> ma hai un ppc g5?
<sesto> ti posso dare questa risposta
<mikunos> glpiana eccomi
<sesto> se lo devi usare come computer di tutti i giorni per fare tutto ma proprio tutto lascia perdere
<sesto> io lo uso per scrivere, programmare htmlcssphpmysql e farci cirare uno streaming icecast
<UBUNTUFAN> ma guarda se si risolve skipe e youtube... io sono a posto
<sesto> e va benissimo
<CoOltux> UBUNTUFAN che problema hai?
<sesto> skype credo non ci sia proprio per ppc
<sesto> io vado
<UBUNTUFAN> Cooltux
<UBUNTUFAN> ho un ppc g5 mac ma non mi vuole proprio andare bene con ubuntu 10.4, sto provando  ascaricare il 10.10
<CoOltux> in che senso non va bene
<CoOltux> ?
<skullo> eccomi qua di nuovo...allora quello che ho potuto constatare è questo: tramite ethernet riesco ad accedere al router ma non ad internet...eppure l'ip e il gateway son corretti...non capisco proprio da cosa possa dipendere il problema...anche perchè per gli aggiornamenti me li fa senza problemi
<K99Brain> skullo, dns?
<K99Brain> !opendns | skullo, prova questi
<ubot-it> skullo, prova questi: Gli indirizzi ip di Opendns sono 208.67.222.222 e 208.67.222.220. Per ulteriori informazioni: http://www.opendns.com/ oppure http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/OpenDNS
<skullo> fornito da fastweb...62.101.93.101 - 83.103.25.250
<K99Brain> skullo, prova a vedere se li pinghi
<skullo> ok
<K99Brain> skullo, e prova pure in ping a qualcosa che di sicuro va, ad esempio: ping 4.2.2.1
<skullo> pingo tutto
<K99Brain> skullo, allora prova a impostare gli opendns
<skullo> ok
<skullo> mmm aspetta...ho fatto un ifconfig e noto che la eth0 ha un indirizzo ip fornito da dhcp corretto (inet 192.168.0.110) mentre la voce dopo mi da qualche dubbio (Bcast 192.168.0.255) mentre la mask è corretta
<skullo> anche perchè il gateway è in realtà 192.168.0.1
<skullo> ma vi dico sto avendo problemi con la configurazione di xubuntu perchè non esiste in nessun menù la configurazione ad interfaccia grafica delle connessioni
<skullo> e con il terminale molti comandi ancora non li conosco
<K99Brain> skullo, il broadcast mi sembra corretto
<K99Brain> skullo, i dns li imposti nel file /etc/resolv.conf
<skullo> solo quando ho caricato i drivers inf mi ha mostrato sulla barra di stato le opzioni di rete ma sembrano più che fittizie...danno informazioni che non rispecchiano le connessioni effettive. ho anche provato a configurare la connesisone eth dalla gui ma nulla
<K99Brain> skullo, mettici come prima riga nameserver 208.67.222.222
<skullo> ok ora guardo
<K99Brain> io stacco
<freefly> ciao, penso di essere incappato in un piccolo ma fastidioso bug di evolution ma non so se è davvero un bug e comunque non saprei come segnalarlo. Qualcuno mi può aiutare?
<freefly> Ho sincronizzato il calendario di google-calendar e ho creato un evento ricorsivo. Poi ho modificato una di queste ricorsività ma nel calendario di evolution appaiono due appuntamenti, sia quello ricorsivo che quello modificato. Se provo ad eliminare quello sbagliato mi seganla un errore.
<skullo> K99Brain che il signore mi aiuti e mi scuso per i giramenti di testa che vi sto dando....cmq quando tento di salvare il file mi dice Can0t open file to write...e i permessi lettura scrittura ci sono -.-'''
<freefly> mi sono involontariamente disconnesso, spero abbiate letto il messaggio che ho scritto poco fa. Qualcuno sa aiutarmi?
<skullo> con abiword mi dice che è impossibile salvare il file
<skullo> non sapete come risolvere il problema? perchè io sto anche googlando un pò qua è la ma non trovo un grnchè
<skullo> non riesco proprio a capire...eppure sono root...il file dovrebbe modificarlo
<skullo> e vabbè dai...cmq siete stati molto gentili comunque, ed è lodevole il lavoro che fate. Complimenti e grazie mille del supporto immediato. Buon proseguimento sperando di riuscire a risolvere il problema da solo ^_^
<A|\|DR34> ciao
<bia> salve, c'è la possibilità di aprire firefox direttamente a tutto schermo?
<CoOltux> bia | http://www.uiciechi.it/osi/03helpexpress/04f_a_q/07sistemaoperativo/uhe00027.html
<bia> CoOltux, ma io intendo visualizzazione a tutto schermo, l' F11 per intenderci.
<CoOltux> che io sappia bisogna premerlo ogni volta
<K99Brain> a me lo memorizza
<K99Brain> bia, io premo F11, va a tutto schermo, poi chiudo firefox e se lo riapro me lo ritrovo già a tutto schermo
<CoOltux> anche con chromium fa lo stesso
<guest> ciao, andando su youtube qualsiasi video che metto lo vedo velato di rosa....,ho reinstallato flash ma ancora niente, se apro lo stesso video che viene salvato in /tmp si vede bene, qualcuno sa dirmi il perché?
<bia> K99Brain, ma io avrei bisogno di preparare dei pc che accesi aprano immediatamente firefox a tutto schermo
<enzotib> guest, è un bug di un aggiornamento di qualche giorno fa, posso proporti un workaround, non so se nel frattempo hanno trovato soluzioni migliori
<guest> cioè?
<enzotib> bia, se pensi di fare un kiosk, stai sbagliando
<enzotib> guest, bloccare i cookies da youtube
<guest> bloccando i cookies si vede normale?
<bia> enzotib, cosa è un kiosk?
<enzotib> guest, sì
<guest> vabbuò grazie
<enzotib> bia, un computer che può fare solo una cosa, senza permettere all'utente di fare altro o vagare per il sistema
<enzotib> bia, diciamo un computer in un luogo pubblico, o roba del genere
<bia> enzotib, il fatto che devo far girare un sito come pubblicità. tutto qua
<enzotib> bia, e non puoi farlo a mano l'F11?
<bia> no perchè il pc sarà messo in posizioni non proprio comode e se posso vorrei eliminare tastiera e mouse
<K99Brain> bia, fai F11 e poi chioudi firefox. poi salvati il provilo e copialo su tutti i pc
<K99Brain> profilo*
<K99Brain> bia, il profilo lo trovi in ~/.mozilla
<bia> K99Brain, grazie provo
<ErVito> comunque ci sono alcune extensions
<ErVito> gugol is your friend
<ErVito> :|
<CoOltux> YES IT IS
<CoOltux> :p
<ErVito> it wasn't a question :|
<ErVito> and this is an only italian-speakers channel
<ErVito> :|
<CoOltux> you 're right
<bia> K99Brain, ho provato a chiudere firefox dopo aver attivato F11 e poi riaprirlo, ma non me l'ha tenuto!
<CoOltux> ok tien ragion
<CoOltux> :D
<thebestneo> ciao a tutti, come condivido una stampante di un altro pc con win7 in modo da vederla da ubuntu?
<glpiana> ola
<noob_> buona sera a tutti
<noob_> ho un problemino...
<noob_> c'è qualcuno che se la sente di farsi rompere un pochino da me?
<ErVito> !qualcuno | noob_
<ubot-it> noob_: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<Rem> Ciao ragazzi, ho installato ubuntu 10.10 sul mio packard bell Easy Note Butterfly MH 36 U 109 IT e non si sente l'audio è normale? come posso installare i driver?
<noob_> ok... allora, ho letto della possibilità di mettere in rilievo le finestre quando si visualizza il cubo... ho seguito tutte le procedure di installazione, aggiornamento drivers ecc... ma al momento di andare su compiz, extra, non trovo nessuna icona "finestre 3D", come posso implementare questa funzione?
<glpiana> Rem, apri un terminale
<glpiana> Rem, scrivi: alsamixer        e dimmi se si apre il mixer
<ErVito> noob_: ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh, caschi male, con il compizicass e cubi, coniche e seni iperbolici noi nerd....
<ErVito> :|
<Rem> scusa glpiana, come si apre un terminale? :-(
<glpiana> Rem, applicazioni accessori terminale
<Rem> ok
<Rem> si è apparso una sorta di mixer...
<noob_> capisco ErVito, ho cercato anche sul forum me niente... se qualcuno sapesse almeno un link dove trovare una soluzione mi arrangerei da solo...
<glpiana> Rem, in sto kmixer vedi delle colonne. alla base delle colonne puoi avere OO oppure MM. c'è qualche colonna con MM?
<Rem> Front mic, Mic e beep - hanno MM
<glpiana> Rem, ok. controlla ora le colonne. i volumi sono alti?
<glpiana> Rem, dammi due minuti, arrivo subito
<Rem> Si, Cmq li ho alzati tutti !
<glpiana> Rem, ora premi il tasto esc una o due volte in modo da chiudere il mixer
<Rem> ok fatto sono ancora nel terminale
<glpiana> Rem, copia e incolla in terminale sto comando: aplay /usr/share/sounds/alsa/Front_Left.wav
<glpiana> Rem, dimmi se senti qualcosa
<Rem> Un attimino sto scaricando le plug in per riprodurre un mp3 così testo l'audio
<glpiana> Rem, e non puoi dare sto comando intanto, che è fatto apposta per testare l'audio?
<Rem> Ah si scusa non avevo letto ma cmq adesso sento bene l'audio
<Rem> GRAZIE MILLE glpiana
<Rem> !!!
<glpiana> bene :)
<ilFanta> problema: ho una stampante lexmark z1300, è possibile trovare un modo (qualsiasi) per poterla usare con kubuntu?
<ErVito> cambiare stampante?
<ErVito> (se ci aggiungiamo anche un "a qualsiasi costo" ci si prende anche una buona alternativa ;D)
<glpiana> ilFanta, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/StampantiScanner/Lexmark?highlight=%28lexmark%29 qui ci son delle lexmark, ma non vedo la tua. lexmark non li rilascia?
<ilFanta> glpiana, sul sito non c'è la sezione linux
<glpiana> ilFanta, male. e sul forum hai già cercato?
<ilFanta> ma siccome ubuntu ha molti software che si adattano, pensavo ce ne fosse uno pure per lei...
<ilFanta> si, ma su quello americano mi pare ci siano solo risposte
<glpiana> ilFanta, nell'elenco delle stampanti vedo varie lexmark. puoi provare qualche driver
<ilFanta> nell'elenco di ubuntu?
<glpiana> ilFanta, sì, in sistema amministrazione stampa
<ilFanta> glpiana, potresti aiutarmi a trovare precisamente se ce n'è uno di quelli dell'elenco che va bene pure sulla mia?
<ilFanta> se c'è un modo
<glpiana> ilFanta, non ho la tua stampante, come potrei provare? posso cercare sul forum eventualmente
<ilFanta> sisi, intendevo cercare se uno dei modelli già inseriti in elenco è adattabile alla mia
<glpiana> ilFanta, scrivi lsusb   e copia la riga della stampante
<ilFanta> Bus 004 Device 003: ID 043d:0108 Lexmark International, Inc.
<ilFanta> glpiana, la riconosce
<glpiana> ilFanta, vede che c'è una cosa attaccata e la identifica. è diverso :)
<ilFanta> glpiana, si, quindi si può fare qlcs?
<glpiana> ilFanta, non lo so ancora, sto cercando
<ilFanta> ok, attendo, grazie
<glpiana> ilFanta, z1300 hai detto?
<ilFanta> si
<glpiana> ilFanta, se vai su sistema amministrazione stampa la vede aggiungendo la stampante?
<ilFanta> glpiana, allora, se faccio aggiungi stampante>stampante di rete> stampante collegata a una porta> Lexmark1300series
<glpiana> ilFanta, ma come clicchi su aggiungi, non ti appare nell'elenco a destra?
<glpiana> !freenode
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'freenode'
<ilFanta> glpiana, allora, mi compare: seleziona connessione> Lexmark1300series>avanti> selezione marca> Lexmark> ?? manca modello
<glpiana> ilFanta, mi riferisco alla schermata dove si legge "select device"
<ilFanta> si, io ho seleziona connessione
<glpiana> ilFanta, nella colonna a sinistra, periferiche, vedi scritto LPT#1 porta seriale#!  Altra  + stampanti di rete ?
<ilFanta> glpiana, si, prima di "porta seriale#1" io ho LExmark1300series
<glpiana> ok, selezionala e premi avanti
<ilFanta> glpiana, si, ora mi compare la lista delle marche
<ilFanta> glpiana, c'è Lexmark, la seleziono e clicco avanti
<glpiana> ilFanta, oki, non fa una scelta automatica.
<glpiana> ilFanta, io su gogol non ho trovato nulla di utile, e la cosa più estesa era questa https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters/LexmarkPrinters#Lexmark
<glpiana> pare che non la faccia andare nessuno sta stampante. per me puoi giusto provare da lì dove sei ora i vari driver e vedere che fa
<ilFanta> glpiana, ok, molte usano udev, come si fa a installarlo?
<glpiana> ilFanta, c'è già
<glpiana> ilFanta, ma ti dicevo di provare prima i driver già presenti
<glpiana> ilFanta, magari trovi qualcosa che la fa andare, magari senza tutte le funzioni
<ilFanta> ma questa è una stamapnte semplice
<ilFanta> nn ha scanner o altro
<glpiana> ilFanta, aspetta!
<ilFanta> glpiana, buone nuove?
<glpiana> no niente, falso allarme. han risolto vendendo la stampante su ebay -.-
<ilFanta> porco....
<glpiana> -.-
<ilFanta> glpiana, tipo...avevo pensato....con wine, se installo il driver di xp??
<glpiana> ilFanta, no, non funziona così :)
<ilFanta> mannagia!
<ilFanta> ma non esiste un modo alternativo?
<glpiana> ilFanta, ma tu anche solo un paio dei driver lexmark disponibili l'hai provato?
<ilFanta> cioè?
<ilFanta> io sto provando quelli dell'elenco di kubunut
<glpiana> ilFanta, stavi seguendo l'installazione, eri arrivato al produttore e dovevi scegliere lexmark e andare avanti
<glpiana> eh quelli
<glpiana> ne hai provati?
<ilFanta> si, adesso ci sono una sfilza di modelli di stampanti lexmark, ma nn la mia :(
<glpiana> lo so, te l'ho detto prima. ma provali, magari qualcosa che va lo trovi
<glpiana> ilFanta, di più non so, e vado a fare la besciamella
<ilFanta> aspetta
<ilFanta> bottazza de culo
<glpiana> O.o
<ilFanta> ho inserito l'ultimo dei modelli e avviato opagina di prova e ha tirato dentro il foglio!
<glpiana> e lo stampa o fa finta?
<ilFanta> è ferma
<ilFanta> ma ha tirato dentro il foglio intanto :)
<glpiana> un passo avanti dici? :)
<ilFanta> si!
<ilFanta> glpiana, aiutoooo!
<glpiana> ilFanta, che è?
<ilFanta> non va
<glpiana> immaginavo
<ilFanta> tira dentro il folgio e poi nn stampa nulla, me lo risputa bianco
<glpiana> ilFanta, non so che dirti. stampante sbagliata... o sistema operativo sbagliato a seconda dei punti di vista
<glpiana> ilFanta, possibili soluzioni (non so quanto le si possa definire soluzioni)
<glpiana> ilFanta, hai pc con windows per casa? la usi come stampante di rete
<glpiana> ilFanta, installi vbox e dentro ci installi windows e la usi da lì
<ilFanta> l'ho presa proprio xk la stampante di rete mi è scomoda
<glpiana> basta, non ho altre soluzioni
<glpiana> ilFanta, dovevi andare su altra marca
<ilFanta> senti, vbox cos'è?
<glpiana> !virtualbox | ilFanta
<ubot-it> ilFanta: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Virtualizzazione/VirtualBox
<glpiana> ilFanta, puoi anche, ed è meglio, scaricarlo dal sito della sun
<ilFanta> mi posti il link?
<glpiana> spe
<glpiana> ilFanta, http://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Linux_Downloads
<glpiana> però bisogna imparare a usarlo sto gogol
<glpiana> :D
<ilFanta> lo soo usare, ma ti vedo esperta
<ilFanta> ;P
<ErVito> glpiana: ohh, quella a finale ti frega sempre :F
<ErVito> signorina
<ilFanta> praticamente che fa?
<glpiana> ErVito, LOL
<glpiana> ilFanta, guarda la guida che lo spiega meglio di me
<glpiana> io devo allestire la lasagna
<ErVito> glpiana: io avrei detto "del sottoscrittO"
<ErVito> glpiana: me ne sendi una porzione appena è pronta?
<glpiana> lol
<glpiana> ErVito, te la mando su #ubuntu-it-chat
<ErVito> thx
<Etneo_> bene
<ekin04> Raga qual'era il canale per chi nn aveva problemi tecnici ma voleva solo parlare?
<enzotib> !chat | ekin04
<ubot-it> ekin04: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<ekin04> Tnks enzotib
<ilFanta> glpiana, ma io devo installare xp??
<iron_> ciao a tutti
<komavirale> Ciao, per problemi di mount con partizioni ntfs?
<roby> vado a cena, buona serata
<ilFanta> una volta installato virtualbox, come si fa?
<ErVito> ilFanta: crei una nuova macchina, indichi il sistema che dovrai metterci dentro, il disco che vuoi creare, quanta ram affidargli e vai avanti
<ErVito> ti crea la macchina, metti il cd o quel che l'è, booti e installi su quell'affare
<ilFanta> jester, una volta installato virtualbox, come si fa?
<Steeler> ilFanta, l'hai gia istllato?
<ErVito> bah, io avevo risposto, comunque
<Davide_G> si vede che non avrà capito anche se e' piuttosto semplice... cmq puoi seguire questa guida: http://aranzulla.tecnologia.virgilio.it/macchina-virtuale-installare-un-sistema-operativo-virtuale-con-virtualbox-finito-989.html
<OverMe> z0mg aranzulla
<shaky> sera
<shaky> ho eliminato l applet per il volume mi aiutate a ripristinarlo pf?uso ubuntu 10.10
<ugone> shaky, dovrebbe essere /usr/lib/indicator-sound/indicator-sound-service
<fester-> Per vedere un video in h264 ?
<fester-> come si installa il decoder
<Davide_G> decoder?? semmai il codec
<fester-> no
<fester-> se apro il file con vlc non e' supportato
<Davide_G> prova con i gstreamer-codec
<fester-> ok :)
<shaky> non si avvia
<shaky> trovo il percorso l icona c e  ma cliccandoci non si avvia boh
<hobo> ciao a tutti
<Davide_G> digita sul terminale sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.10
<hobo> ho una domanda su teletu(so ke fa cagare purtroppo cmq) cn youtube cn chrome m capita ke vedo video rossi cioè come se c fosse filtro rosso,sarà problema d dns? cn mozilla invece no
<fester-> Davide_G: Si grazie, stavo gia precedentemente provvedendo
<hobo> scusate sono andato oltre una riga
<hobo> sorry
<Davide_G> mi sembra quasi impossibile che siano i dns a fare questo... sara qualche plug. io ho sentito qualche giorno fa che un problema del gerere lo faceva ff
<hobo> poi un altra domanda,se potete aiutarmi vorrei cambiare compagnia adsl e telefono,vivo provincia caserta ma nn trovo notizie su tiscali o wind? qualcuno d voi lo ha? come s trova? uguale a teletu ,meglio,peggio?
<hobo> sorry ho sforato d nuovo riga
<hobo> davide g, che plug in potrebbe essere?
<enzotib> hobo: non c'è problema ad andare oltre una riga, anzi, meglio che spezzettare le frasi
<hobo> grazie enzotib
<Davide_G> penso che sia il plug flash dato che te lo fa solo sui video...
<Davide_G> prova a rimuoverlo
<enzotib> hobo: spiega meglio il problema dei video rossi, è un problema noto, fammi capire se è lo stesso tuo
<agnese> buonasera gente. sono quasi nuova. ho un problemino. ho un acer aspire 5935g, un ibrido con una scheda grafica intel e accelleratore nvidia... il quale viene riconosciuto ma non funziona 8( non posso attivare gli effetti grafici avanzati... qualcuno ne sa qualcosa?
<hobo> a volte lo fa ,a volte no,è come se c fosse un problema coi colori,appare tutto rossastro
<hobo> fino a 3 giorni fa  tuttok
<enzotib> hobo: con quale browser? e con tutti i siti?
<Davide_G> agnese hai gia installato i driver proprietari?
<hobo> no solo chrome e youtube
<enzotib> hobo: firefox no?
<hobo> no
<hobo> bhà
<Davide_G> chrome lo hanno aggiornato qualche gg fa... che vers hai?
<agnese> si Davide_G, in sistema, amministrazione vedo in driver aggiuntivi i driver nvidia attivati correttamente
<hobo> l ultima,aggiornato ieri
<enzotib> hobo: allora non è la stessa cosa, con firefox è sufficiente, per il momento, aspettando che sistemano, bloccare i cookies da youtube
<hobo> sapete come posso fare per l altro problema? cioè verificare qualità e velocità  linea adsl telefono tiscali o wind in provincia caserta ? tipo un forum? un sito?
<Davide_G> basta che digiti speed test su google
<hobo> enzotib , firefox è ok
<hobo> il problema youtube rosso è solo cn chrome
<fester-> Niente, non riesco a decodificare il video
<hobo> e per giunta a sprazzi,nn sempre
<enzotib> hobo: te l'ho detto perché magari con chromium funzionava lo stesso trucchetto
<hobo> enzotib,m spieghi come fare ?
<enzotib> hobo: eh, non uso chrome, quindi non so
<hobo> ok,grazie per l aiuto
<shaky_> risolto grazie :)
<gladio> buonasera a tutti
<gladio> dovrei installare ubuntu. gentilmente potreste dirmi quale file system usare? ext2, ext3 o ext4?
<K99Brain> gladio, ext4
<K99Brain> gladio, che poi è quello di default
<gladio> grazie
<tommx> salve gente, chi mi da una ano a far andare l'audio di questo fottuto netbook? premetto che ho ubuntu da 3 ore circa
<Davide_G> che scheda audio hai?
<tommx> non lo so, come faccio a scoprirlo
<gladio> sicuramente ha realtek
<CoOltux> davide_G | da in terminale sudo lshw
<tommx> non so cosa devo guardare in questa sfilza di roba, N10/ICH 7 Family High Definition Audio Controller, è questo?
<tommx> driver=HDA Intel o questo?
 * A|\|DR34 Notte.
<tommx_> hda intel, non se sia il nome della scheda audio o meno
<CoOltux> tommx_
<tommx_> si dimmi
<CoOltux> lspci -v
<CoOltux> audio device
<CoOltux> c'è il nome della scheda audio
<tommx_> Intel Corporation N10/ICH 7 Family High Definition Audio Controller
<CoOltux> ok
<CoOltux> sudo apt-get install linux-backports-modules-alsa-lucid-generic
<tommx_> fatto
<CoOltux> ha installato?
<tommx_> si si
<CoOltux> che portatile hai?
<tommx_> hp mini 110-3109sl
<CoOltux> riavvia e vedi se va l'audio
<tommx_> ottimo, grazie mille
<tommx> giga! funziona!
<CoOltux> bene
<CoOltux> mi fa piacere pe te
<CoOltux> :P
<vale_maio> ciao gente, non riesco ad installare https://launchpad.net/nokinux questo programma in tar.gz
<vale_maio> dopo aver scompattato, do il comando ./configure e mi ritorn
<vale_maio> a
<vale_maio> bash: ./configure: File o directory non esistente
<vale_maio> como mai?
<enzotib> vale_maio: qui non si dà supporto per la compilazione
<vale_maio> uh -.-
<enzotib> !chat | vale_maio
<ubot-it> vale_maio: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<vale_maio> proviamo li
<agnese> ragzzi? qualcuno ha mezza idea di come mai dopo avere appena installto linux, dopo un pò si spegne e il bios andato?
<agnese> lo riaccendo e non da nessun segnale di vita.. al punto che penso che è la batteria... invece all'avvio ho premuto f6 e puf, è ripartito.... mi sto mangiando la scheda madre vero? 8(
<enzotib> agnese: la ventola funziona? non si sarà mica surriscaldato?
<agnese> no, era freddo. si la ventola va
<agnese> avevo un virus su vista che mi faceva girare il processore appalla e mi era capitato che si spegnesse il computer a volte. lo ho pulito, ma ho paura che la scheda madre se la sia presa 8(
<agnese> cosa può far andare in panne il bios? 8(
<agnese> ho appena installato ubuntu, sto ceracndo di fargli capire che ho un'acceleratore nvidia e non ne vuole sapere -.-
<vale_maio> avrei un altro problema con la tra cellulare e computer
<vale_maio> non riesco a collegarli tramite bluetooth
<vale_maio> il telefono è presente nell'elenco periferiche BT del pc, ma non lo connette
<vale_maio> quando vado a cercare nuove periferiche, non trova il cellulare
<frigOvuotO> qualcuno sa dirmi come installare il kernel rt di ubuntu studio?
#ubuntu-it 2011-03-11
<paolaccio> salve a tutti, ho usato il mio portatile collegato wireless per collegarmi con un altro pc più vecchio tramite lan.ora naturalmente non posso usare la lan per collegarmi in rete in quanto la lan è diventata un uscit....domanda, come posso tornare in dietro?
<paolaccio> scusate ho appena trovato la soluzione grazie ugualmente
<orzo> ciaoo
<Shin3> \o
<glpiana> ola
<Odo> Giorno
<Celebrimbore> buongiorno
<renato_> Ciao a tutti
<Celebrimbore> i backports vanno attivati?
<renato_> glpiana, se sei in linea, sono qui
<glpiana> Celebrimbore, no se non se ne ha necessità
<glpiana> renato_, son qui
<Celebrimbore> se hio capito bene sono versioni di sw della versione successiva di ubuntu giusto?
<renato_> Novità circa il driver Canon per la ip1700?
<glpiana> renato_, no
<mlazzari2> ciao gente ;)
<glpiana> renato_, almeno non per ora
<renato_> ci risentiano più avanti? Che so, lunedì?
<glpiana> renato_, non so dirti sinceramente :)
<renato_> Ok. Riproveremo. sai dove potrei trovare manualistica per apprendere il linguaggio e la sintassi Ubuntu?
<glpiana> !comandi | renato_
<ubot-it> renato_: trovi i comandi base su http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/ComandiBase - Gestione di File e Directory: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/ComandiBase#gestionefiledirectory - Terminale e File Manager: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/RigaDiComando
<renato_> Tks to everybody. Bye
 * A|\|DR34 Buongiorno a tutti
<kratos> ciao a tutti. Ho il microfono interno del portatile (Asus x5o 3f) che non viene rilevato da ubuntu, cosa posso fare??Grazie mille.
<K99Brain> kratos, controlla se percaso è mutato
<K99Brain> kratos, alsamixer -V all
<kratos> si, ho già controllato
<kratos> è mutato
<kratos> ma se premo il tasto M non si sblocca
<K99Brain> e togli il mute allora :)
<K99Brain> uhm
<kratos> su windows viene rilevato
<kratos> su ubuntu no, il che mi dispiace, perchè winzozz non lo uso praticamente mai
<kratos> non so più cosa fare!!
<jester-> kratos: installa gnome-alsamixer e vedi se con la gui ce plus facile
<kratos> ok, ora provo
<Itali-chan> buongiorno, qualcuno sa come installare il pcsx2 emulator? lo installo dal centro si sotfware, pero non apparisce , non so dove dargli perf far si che funzioni
<jester-> Itali-chan: spiega il non apparisce e dove dargli
<Itali-chan> si ti spiego
<kratos> niente da fare, il microfono non funziona neanche con gnome-alsamixer
<Itali-chan> lo installo, e cuando vado alle applicazioni, non c'e
<Itali-chan> o.o
<jester-> kratos: è abilitato?
<kratos> si
<jester-> kratos: in configurazione audio il canale ingresso giusto e il volume alto?
<Davide_G> Itali-chan, eseguilo dal terminale cosi ti dice cosa non ti funziona
<Itali-chan> come lo posso eseguire? sono molto giovane in ubuntu....
<Davide_G> il terminale lo sai aprire?
<kratos> si, però ho notato che se abilito su gnome-alsamixer il microfono-chiudo il programma-e poi lo riapro, il segno di spunta du microfno non c'è più
<kratos> come se non lo abilitasse
<kratos> in preferenze audio il segnale d'ingresso è al massimo
<Itali-chan> si si lo so aprire
<Itali-chan> eeehehee
<jester-> Itali-chan: prova dare killall-gnomepanel e a riguardare nei menu
<ubuntufan> salve atutti ragazzi, ho installato 10.10 su ppc ma non riesco una volta installato a visualizzare gnash.... c'è un pacchetto da compilare per ppc?
<Itali-chan> si ok
<Davide_G> Itali-chan, risolto?
<Itali-chan> no
<Itali-chan> non c'e :(
<ubuntufan> ragazzi chiedo il vostro aiuto
<Davide_G> una volta aperto il terminale metti il nome dell'emulatore
<Davide_G> e dovrebbe eseguirlo
<ubuntufan> si, ma io ho installato dei pacchetti, quelli sbagliati allora?
<Itali-chan> si
<glpiana> ubuntufan, perchè gnash? non è megli flashplugin?
<ubuntufan> per eseguirlo deve stare sul pc..?
<ubuntufan> si, ma mi ripeto: ho un ppc
<Itali-chan> ordine non trovata
<Itali-chan> :(
<glpiana> ubuntufan, e nei repo non c'è?
<SirX> scrivi pcsx e dai tab
<ubuntufan> si, ma mi ripeto ancora: ho installato un sacco di pacchetti col nome gnash... ma non esiste.. non me lo fa vedere in firefox o nelle applicazioni e youtube mi richiede il pulgin quindi  è come no nci fosse
<ubuntufan> ho fatto qualche errore evidentemente
<Itali-chan> user@ubuntu:~$ pcsx2
<Itali-chan> pcsx2
<Itali-chan> questo mi sale ./
<SirX> bene
<SirX> premi invio
<ubuntufan> ragazzi, i pacchetti sono intallati....
<glpiana> ubuntufan, io non sto capendo: hai messo gnash per motivi particolari o semplicemtne vuoi visualizzare robe tipo youtube?
<ubuntufan> certo, io ho il power pc che non accetta flash... devo risolvere in altro modo per ytoutube o similari
<Itali-chan> si
<superonizuka> Ciao a tutti! ho un problema :( tempo fa volevo tornare a linux, mantenendo anche windows, quindi all'installazione di linux ho creato due partizioni tramite quella guidata dal cd di installazione.. fatto tutto scopro con rammarico che mi ha tolto windows, vado a vedere nel gestore dischi ed è occupato interamente da ext4 ecc ecc... eppure avevo dato il comando di dividere il due partizioni :( sono un pò niubbo qui
<Itali-chan> ordine non trovata :////////
<ubuntufan> Vorrei capire come fare per visualizzarlo in firefox
<Davide_G> 6 sicuro che lo hai installato?
<ubuntufan> si, il gestore dei pacchetti mi dice questo, ma forse non è la MIA versione e allora pè come non installarlo
<glpiana> ubuntufan, dpkg -l | egrep 'ndis|swf|gnash|flash|nsplugin'       instanto dai sto comando e metti us pastebin che vediamo che hai messo per ora
<glpiana> !paste | ubuntufan
<ubot-it> ubuntufan: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Itali-chan> si sono sicuro, seconde il synaptic
<Itali-chan> ed il centro di sfotware, sta installato
<Itali-chan> Dx
<ubuntufan> ragazzi da root?
<glpiana> ubuntufan, no
<Itali-chan> http://imagebin.org/142363
<Itali-chan> qui sta
<jester-> superonizuka: sicuramente hai fatto uno sbaglio tu, il partizionatore esegue fedele le scelte
<ubuntufan> e allora il ocmando che mi hai dato non da nulla
<superonizuka> immaginavo.. adesso mi ritrovo solo con linux e niente windows! ma il fatto è che non ho usato il partizionatore manualmente, ma quello guidato! ho proprio cliccato su "installa vicino ad altri sistemi operativi"
<jester-> ubuntufan: hai installato solo data
<glpiana> ubuntufan, oki, ora scrivi: apt-cache policy gnash              e metti su pastebin quanto esce
<ubuntufan> probabile... infatti sto dispoeratamente cercando di capire come .fare...
<Itali-chan> al finale suppongo che dovró metterlo in windows, che schifo..
<jester-> ubuntufan: installi nvidia-cgsticass e hai aggiunto un repo ppa?
<superonizuka> vabbe, a sto punto posso installare windows da linux dividendo le partizioni? stavolta leggendo guide su come farlo con gestore dischi..
<Davide_G> Itali-chan, scaricalo da qui e fai prima http://pcsx2.net/files/18428
<ubuntufan> llato: 0.8.8-5ubuntu1   Candidato:  0.8.8-5ubuntu1   Tabella versione:  *** 0.8.8-5ubuntu1 0         500 http://ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports/ maverick/universe powerpc Packages         100 /var/lib/dpkg/status
<jester-> Itali-chan: hai installato solo il data
<ubuntufan> jester: non ho capito scusa
<jester-> il data non è il programma eseguibile
<jester-> installa nvidia
<jester-> data è una dipendenza
<ubuntufan> che cosa è
<Itali-chan> capisco
<Itali-chan> adesso provo
<ubuntufan> jester mi aiuti stasera in pvt o in pubblico a risolvere, sono nel panico che ci devo lavorare co sto pc e se non risolvo... so odlori per me
<jester-> <Davide_G> Itali-chan, scaricalo da qui e fai prima http://pcsx2.net/files/18428
<glpiana> ubuntufan, scusa, ma dall'output che hai ricevuto risulta installato gnash, mentre da quello di prima hai detto che non è uscito nulla
<ubuntufan> cordialmente, qualcuno è disposto ad aiutarmi stasera per risolvere questo problema credo da poco???
<ubuntufan> si è quello che è successo
<glpiana> ubuntufan, scrivi: dpkg -l | grep gnash
<ubuntufan> installato, allor aè ainstallato?
<ubuntufan>                            0.8.8-5ubuntu1                                    GNU Shockwave Flash (SWF) player ii  gnash-common                         0.8.8-5ubuntu1                                    GNU Shockwave Flash (SWF) player - Common files/libraries ii  gnash-opengl                         0.8.8-5ubuntu1                                    dummy package for gnash-opengl removal ii  swfdec-gnome                         1:0.
<ubuntufan> eccoli
<ubuntufan> però non vanno
<ubuntufan> è come non esistessero
<glpiana> ubuntufan, devi usare pastebin cazzarola!
<ubuntufan> forse non ci ismao capiti: io non sono molto pratico e dovete usare solo un pò di pazienza
<Itali-chan> jester-, lo scaricato, adesso che faccio?
<glpiana> !ubuma tu dovresti leggere i messaggi che ti passiamo :)
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<glpiana> ubuntufan, ma tu dovresti leggere i messaggi che ti passiamo :)
<glpiana> !paste | ubuntufan usa questo per incollare gli output
<ubot-it> ubuntufan usa questo per incollare gli output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<ubuntufan> vabaene ma la risposto al mio quesito si può avere o qualcuno mi aiuta stasera e si risolve?? poi farò come dite, certo )))
<glpiana> ubuntufan, ma non possiamo vedere adesso?
<jester-> Itali-chan: Davide_G lo dovrebbe sapere
<ubuntufan> ora non posso, e poi io ho detto  tutto quello che vi dovevo dire, non mi ripsiondete
<jester-> ubuntufan: se non segui è dura aiutarti
<ubuntufan> come non seguo: ho fatto TUtto quello che mi avete detto
<ubuntufan> ma non mi rispondete
<jester-> ti lamenti ma non leggi le indicazioni
<ubuntufan> ma come???)
<glpiana> dai lasciamo perdere. torna quando hai tempo e chiudiamo sto off topic
<jester-> <glpiana> ubuntufan, scrivi: dpkg -l | grep gnash
<jester-> e lo devi incollare sul pastebin
<ubuntufan> ve lo ho postato adesso, proprio adesso
<glpiana> -.-
<jester-> !paste | ubuntufan
<ubot-it> ubuntufan: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<ubuntufan> ok ritorno, chiedo scusa))))
<Itali-chan> Davide_G, aiutami :3
<Davide_G> Itali-chan, te lho detto fai prima a scaricare il programma dal link che ti ho dato
<Itali-chan> si
<Itali-chan> l'ho scaricato
<Itali-chan> o.o
<glpiana> Davide_G, Itali-chan, il programma di cui state parlando non è presente nei repository ufficiali. siete pregati di interrompere qui ed eventualmente continuare in #ubuntu-it-chat o in privato
<Itali-chan> oh pero se sta
<Itali-chan> nel centro di software o.o
<glpiana> Itali-chan, ci sta perchè hai un mucchio di repository esterni
<Itali-chan> ome non puo stare nei repository ufficiali?
<Itali-chan> ahh ok
<superonizuka> qualcuno ha linux e windows insieme?
<glpiana> !qualcuno | superonizuka
<ubot-it> superonizuka: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<jester-> superonizuka: quasi tutti
<superonizuka> quello che volevo chiedere è se si può rimettere windows DA linux, avendo cosi due partizioni diverse...
<superonizuka> non so perche ma mi si è cancellato windows e ora ho solo linux :(
<jester-> superonizuka: xp or later va sulla prima partizione., linux se ne frega di dove sta visto che ha un bootloader
<Davide_G> semplice quando fai l'instalalzione di winzozz specifichi la partizione che era di winzozz
<jester-> superonizuka: quindi ti servono 3 partizioni, la prima per xo la seconda per linux e la terza per lo swap
<superonizuka> ma per prima cosa come dovrei fare? divido le partizioni da Gparted? poi metto il cd di winzozz, vado sul boot, e lo installo sulla partizione da me desiderata, è esatto?
<superonizuka> ah ecco
<jester-> superonizuka: quini fai installazione partizionamento manuale
<jester-> superonizuka: clicchi la partizione 2 e scegli: usare ext4, formattare montare come /
<superonizuka> allora aspetta.. ora sto su Gestore dischi
<jester-> salvi e vai avanti che la swap la becca da solo, per la swap serve grande quanto la ram installata se vuoi fare il freeze
<jester-> superonizuka: da cdlive?
<superonizuka> no no
<superonizuka> proprio dentro ubuntu, ormai è installato
<superonizuka> ora mi trovo dentro Gparted, vado su disco fisso, vedo "Volumi" e ho 314 GB di ext 4 + spazio swap di 6.3 GB e un esteso di 6,3 gb
<jester-> superonizuka: non puoi mificare il disco in uso, devi fare da cdlive le partizini poi installi xp e quindi linux
<jester-> partizioni *
<superonizuka> ho capito, quindi devo rimettere il cd di linux e modifare le partizioni, poi finisco e metto il cd di windows, esatto?
<jester-> esatto
<superonizuka> ok grazie ;)
<superonizuka> finalmente ho capito
<superonizuka> ci provo! grazie per l'aiuto :)
<massimo18> Buon Giorno
<gladio> buongiorno. Avrei un problema co ubuntu 10.10
<gladio> in pratica accendendo il pc mi appare l'interfaccia testuale che mi chiede il login
<gladio> una volta loggato, come faccio partire l'ambiente grafico?
<Davide_G> premi ctrl alt f7
<massimo18> gladio: hai installato la versione server per caso?
<gladio> no no
<gladio> ieri dopo uno riavvio mi è andato in modalitò txt
<gladio> c'è nessuno che può aiutarmi?
<massimo18> gladio: hai provato a fare come dice Davide_G ?
<gladio> massimo18: quando lo devo premere ctrl alt f7? prima o dopo la richiesta di login?
<massimo18> dopo
<gladio> un attimo che provo
<gladio> perfetto! partita interfaccia grafica
<gladio> grazie
<gladio> ma mi sapete dire perchè è andato in modalità testuale?
<massimo18> no
<Celebrimbore> glpiana di preciso cosa sono i backports, ho cercato ma non ho ben capito
<glpiana> Celebrimbore, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository/Backports
<Celebrimbore> grazie
<Celebrimbore> e patner di canonical?
<glpiana> Celebrimbore, in partner c'è roba tipo java della sun
<Celebrimbore> ah ok
<daddoso> hola a tutti
<daddoso> ho un "piccolo problema" con ubuntu 10.04 desktop edition
<daddoso> la mia macchina ha 5hd
<daddoso> ed ho bisogno di montare ogni hd all'avvia con fstab
<daddoso> solo che ogni volta che riavvio
<glpiana> !enter | daddoso
<ubot-it> daddoso: non spezzettare una frase su piu' righe. Non utilizzare il ritorno a capo come punteggiatura.
<daddoso> ops
<daddoso> ok riformulo :D
<esulu> ciao a tutti scusatemi ma io posso installare ubuntu 10,10 direttamente dentro widnows xp solamente perche non mi ricordo il pasword del bios
<glpiana> daddoso, no, prosegui, ma non andare a capo continuamente :)
<esulu> e non riesco a mettere l'avvio sul cd
<glpiana> esulu, se lo metti dentro a xp non fai una installazione vera. usi wubi
<glpiana> esulu, per la password del bios, puoi resettarlo togliendo la pila della scheda madre per un po'
<esulu> glpiana hai qualche scorciatoia da consigliarmi
<esulu> glpiana ho un portatile
<daddoso> dicevo, ogni volta che riavvio, la macchina sceglie da se su quale disco montare / e mi da errore ogni volta perché ovviamente il disco su quale vuole montare era già usato per altro
<esulu> ma ho fatto un danno l'ho anche aperto
<massimo18> -.-
<esulu> ma il concetto è che sforzandolo ho staccato completamente
<glpiana> daddoso, ma tu fstab lo hai compilato con i device o con gli uuid?
<esulu> la pila e porta pila sulla scheda madre
<glpiana> !enter | esulu
<ubot-it> esulu: non spezzettare una frase su piu' righe. Non utilizzare il ritorno a capo come punteggiatura.
<daddoso> io non l'ho toccato dopo l'installazione, ho aggiunto solo gli altri hd
<filo1234> daddoso: se usi gli UUID non sceglie da se cosa montare come /
<filo1234> a caposcchia
<daddoso> ci sono gli uuid settati
<daddoso> ma lui è come se li cambiasse ogni volta
<glpiana> daddoso, cat /etc&fstab     e metti su pastebin
<glpiana> !paste | daddoso
<ubot-it> daddoso: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<filo1234> daddoso: impossibile
<daddoso> lo dicevo anche io :D
<esulu> glpiana c'e' una possibilita
<esulu> ?
<filo1234> evidentemnete il problema sta nella sequenza di boot sul bios
<glpiana> esulu, ha l'avvio da usb quel pc?
<esulu> ma non saprei comunque va impastato sempre dal bios o mi sbaglio?
<massimo18> esulu: ma se hai sfasciato tutto l'unica è farlo riparare quel coso :P
<glpiana> esulu, dipende dal bios. potrebbe avere un altro tasto per la scelta del boot
<esulu> mi hanno detto che cosa piu che comprate uno nuovo
<esulu> glpiana io ho un acer extensa 5220
<massimo18> -.-
<glpiana> esulu, adesso controllo nella pila di centinaia di pc che ho qui se ne ho uno uguale
<esulu> mi stai prendendo in giro glpiana ?
<filo1234> daddoso: pure sudo blkid su pastebin
<glpiana> esulu, quindi la pila adesso è scollegata dalla scheda madre?
<esulu> si completamente
<daddoso> allora fstab: http://paste.ubuntu.com/578804/
<filo1234> daddoso: fermo
<glpiana> esulu, fili compresi? tutto staccato? la pila èqui il portatile è là?
<filo1234> daddoso: non vedo gli UUID in fstab
<filo1234> quindi non ci sono
<daddoso> c'è quello del /
<daddoso> pensavo fosse l'unico a servirmi
<esulu> glpiana si la pila porta pila tutto
<filo1234> no tutti
<daddoso> ora li metto su apstebin
<daddoso> eccoli: http://paste.ubuntu.com/578805/
<filo1234> daddoso: come ti dicevo può capitare che la sequenza di boot sul bios sia diversa
<daddoso> considera che io non ho toccato nulla, ho solo aggiunto gli altri hd all'fstab
<glpiana> esulu, e se non ha la pila come fa a tenere in memoria la password del bios?
<filo1234> daddoso: ok al posto del deviice metti gli UUID
<daddoso> ok procedo
<esulu> bho
<daddoso> anche perché lui mette sda li, ma in realtà ha montato su sde se faccio un df
<filo1234> daddoso: che pois scusamio ma io non vedo nemmeno l'UUID per / nel tuo fstab
<filo1234> /dev/sda1       /               ext4    errors=remount-ro 0       1
<glpiana> daddoso, digita: mount      e metti su pastebin
<glpiana> esulu, non in query per cortesia
<filo1234> daddoso: l'unico UUID che c'è è della swap
<esulu> ok
<daddoso> filo1234 hai ragione, mi son confuso
<filo1234> deve essere la primavera
<esulu> glpiana allora il concetto è proprio qui che non saprei come mai tiene memoria
<filo1234> scusate ma memoria di che?
<daddoso> ecco il mount: http://paste.ubuntu.com/578807/
<glpiana> esulu, non so aiutarti. è un problema hardware tra la'ltro, continua su  #ubuntu-it-chat
<filo1234> se devi resettare il bios, non sempre basta togliere la batteria...ma devi resettarlo con lo switch ( vedere manuale MB )
<glpiana> filo1234, non entra nel bios perchè c'è la password. non può staccare la pila perchè ha già pensato bene in precedenza di staccare dalla scheda madre pila e portapila
<glpiana> filo1234, ah, è un portatile
<filo1234> bene
<glpiana> daddoso, /dev/sde1 on / type ext4 (rw,errors=remount-ro)
<filo1234> allora chiedi la password a chi hai rubato il pc
<massimo18> lol
<glpiana> lol
<daddoso> si glpiana, ma io ho installato su /dev/sda, tant'è che ha generato fstab secondo quel device, se vedi il commento c'è scritto ".. swap on sda5 .." e al reboot mi ha scambiato tutto, non è comodo se mi succede ogni reboot :D
<filo1234> daddoso: scheda madre asus?
<glpiana> daddoso, sì, confermavo quello che avevi detto  prima
<daddoso> sì, è asus
<glpiana> daddoso, comunque da bios setti il corretto ordine dei device e bon
<filo1234> daddoso: dischi ide e sata vero?
<daddoso> esatto
<filo1234> ok allora sappi che ogni volta che sposti un HD quella scheda vedrà per primi i dischi IDE
<glpiana> lo fa anche a me ogni volta che metto mano fisicamente ai dischi
<glpiana> ma fin che non tocchi le impostazioni non cambiano
<filo1234> e quindi ti incasina tutto...a meno ch enon modifichi il bios bloccando il caricamento dei driver per i dischi IDE
<daddoso> ah bene
<filo1234> glpiana: c'è un modello che fa sclerare
<filo1234> anzi più di uno
<glpiana> boh la mia è a casa, non posso vedere ora
<daddoso> va bene, grazie mille per l'aiuto allora
<daddoso> gentilissimi :)
<filo1234> glpiana: telefonale ihihihihihi
<glpiana> lol
<glpiana> posso provare a chiedere alla mia scheda moglie
<robadaubuntu> ciao a tutti... ho installato sull'AS ROCK da 2 giga di ram le schede audio indicate, morale sotto ubuntu audio inesistente e non partono nemmeno i dvd
<glpiana> robadaubuntu, indicate?
<glpiana> robadaubuntu, puoi spiegare meglio?
<robadaubuntu> ok ho voluto cambiare pc prendendo un mediacenter pero' con ubuntu non si sente l'audio e anche i dvd non capisco perche' non partono
<robadaubuntu> il mediacenter in questione e' ASROCK NET TOP
<glpiana> robadaubuntu, apri un terminale e scrivi: alsamixer
<robadaubuntu> ok
<glpiana> robadaubuntu, se si apre il mixer controlla che i volumi siano alti e che i canali non abbaino MM alla base, che sta per muto
<robadaubuntu> i volumi sono alti e non c'e' MM alla bas
<glpiana> robadaubuntu, premi esc una o due volte
<glpiana> robadaubuntu, poi scrivi: aplay /usr/share/sounds/alsa/Front_Left.wav
<robadaubuntu> mi dice di installare sox sto facendolo
<glpiana> O.o
<glpiana> robadaubuntu, ma hai ubuntu?
<robadaubuntu> si
<glpiana> robadaubuntu, installato come?
<robadaubuntu> da cd
<robadaubuntu> aplay /usr/share/sounds/alsa/Front_Left.wav Playing WAVE '/usr/share/sounds/alsa/Front_Left.wav' : Signed 16 bit Little Endian, Rate 48000 Hz, Mono
<glpiana> robadaubuntu, non capisco che c'entri ora sox
<robadaubuntu> ma nn sento nulla
<glpiana> robadaubuntu, quante schede audio monta il pc inq uestione?
<robadaubuntu> non lo so ma ti do il link
<glpiana> robadaubuntu, no lascia stare. scrivi: aplay -l
<glpiana> !paste | robadaubuntu
<ubot-it> robadaubuntu: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<robadaubuntu> è quyesto http://www.asrock.com/nettop/overview.asp?Model=ION%20330HT-BD
<glpiana> ma ha già media center installato
<glpiana> robadaubuntu, non andava bene mediacenter?
<robadaubuntu> il mediacenter con winzoz e' perfetto ma volevo usarlo in dual boot con ubuntu
<filo1234> :|
<glpiana> -.-
<glpiana> stacco
<robadaubuntu> quindi che devo far???
<miki> ragazzi mi dite come faccio ad usare gnome3 dopo averlo installato su ubuntu 10.10?
<miki> ho riavviato e mi esce esmpre il vecchio gnome
<miki> qualcuno mi aiuta? grazie
<esulu> ciao a tutti
<esulu> scusatemi ma ho un problema assai serio adesso , io come avevo detto prima ho un computer dove non posso accedere al suo bois semplicemente perchè non si sa il password allora stiamo parlando di un acer extensa 5220, io ho provato a mettere il suo hard disk su un altro portatile acer extensa 5230e e ho provato ad installare ubuntu , su tale computer ubuntu si è installato perfettamente ma quando ho rimesso hard disk nel l'altro computer
<esulu>  non parte mi apre un terminale con (initramfs) che posso fare
<esulu> ?
<glpiana> ola
<cobe571> buongiorno a tutti :)
<nicotano> salve
<onebitxajax> ho innstallato per ascoltare radio amarok,exaile,streamtuner,audacious, come posso rimoverli in modo sicuro cioe da nn farmi eliminare altre librerie che invece servono
<onebitxajax> ?
<nicotano> onebitxajax, da synaptic spunta per eliminare  prima di dare ok controlla cosa toglie
<onebitxajax> e se toglie qualcosa di importante?
<onebitxajax> adesso provo
<nicotano> amarok ti leva roba di kde potresti fregartene
<onebitxajax> faccio per tutti rimuovi o rimuovi completamente?
<nicotano> completo sono i file di configurazione
<gigirock> 'ngiorno ubu 10.04 lts dall'ultimo aggiornamento non riesco a collegare share cifs o cmq windoze ..... ne sapete qualcosa ?
<onebitxajax> nicotano; i file nella home insomma
<nicotano> onebitxajax, anche in etc se ce ne sono e in .config forse
<onebitxajax> nicotano; nn mi dice quale libs toglie
<onebitxajax> mi dice che lascia inalterato wine e winetrick ma nn capisco cosa centrano ?_?
<nicotano> onebitxajax, clicca destro sul pacchetto propietà e vedi
<onebitxajax> nicotano;  si nella scheda dice che dipende anche da libc6, non e' che me la elimina anche lei?
<nicotano> onebitxajax,  non so dai ok poi se manaca qualche lib si reinstalla
<onebitxajax> ok provemo
<onebitxajax> si puo eliminare in toto la cartelle .cache nella home?
<nicotano> onebitxajax,  magari i file e la dir la mantuieni
<onebitxajax> in che senso? nicotano
<jester-> onebitxajax: rinomina che la dovrebbe riformare terminando la sessione e rientrando
<onebitxajax> si ma vorrei liberare spazio e li ci son circa 1gb
<nicotano> onebitxajax, svuotala
<nicotano> onebitxajax, vedi se hai roba nel cestino e leva anche quella
<nicotano> .local/share/Trash/files
<onebitxajax> non ho niente li
<onebitxajax> .local/share sotto qui ci son tante cartelle di prog cancellati
<nicotano> onebitxajax, ma sono solo i file di config
<onebitxajax> adesso rianalizzo spazio
<nicotano> puoi rimuovere i pacchetti che non usi da apt cache
<onebitxajax> quale e' il comando?
<onebitxajax> io ho usato
<onebitxajax> sudo apt-get clean e autoclean
<nicotano> onebitxajax,   sudo apt-get autoclean   cancella tutti gli archivi .deb dei pacchetti che non sono più installati nel sistema;
<nicotano>  sudo apt-get autoremove   rimuove tutte le dipendenze di pacchetti precedentemente rimossi
<die> raga....mi date i link dove trovo la documentazione per l' amministrazione?
<jester-> !documentazione | die
<ubot-it> die: Documentazione ufficiale http://help.ubuntu-it.org - Documentazione della comunità http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Documentazione - Gruppo documentazione: pagina principale http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoDocumentazione
<jester-> !wiki | die
<ubot-it> die: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org - http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GuidaWiki
<die> grx
<dei> ragazzi....mi sapete dire come faccio da tastiera a "creare" il seguente simbolo?   ~
<SirX> altgr+ì
<SirX> si chiama tilde comunque
<dei> graziee!! )
<SirX> e prego
<OverMe> oh hi
<dei> raga se da terminale faccio: cd /home/kekko/.aMule            ottengo:~/.aMule$                cio significa che mi trovo all' interno della cartella aMule?
<OverMe> dei, si
<dei> e cosa significa precisamente il simbolo $  ??
<Peace-> $HOME
<Peace-> dei: digita quello
<Peace-> xD
<Peace-> $LANG
<OverMe> dei, in quel caso vuol dire che sei loggato come utente normale e non come root
<dei> e perchè è posto alla fine???
<dei> ah ok
<dei> chiaro :)
<Peace-> oh
<Peace-> xe veero
<dei> e sempre dopo il comando: ~/.aMule$               se volessi ottenere info sulla cartella incoming??    ~/.aMule$  ls/Incoming    ??
<Peace-> dei: usa l autocompletamento
<OverMe> ls Incoming
<dei> ok grazie over me .....
<dei> cosa intendi per autocompletamento?
<Peace-> dei: http://www.mefeedia.com/watch/26857474
<Peace-> dei: funge anche su gnome alla stessa maniera
<dei> ok grazie  .....lo vedro appena ho tempo :)
<Peace-> !autocompletamento | dei
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Peace-> ma mori
<Peace-> xD
<dfsws> ma dai mi bannate nabbi
<SirX> nabbo ci chiami tuo padre
<SirX> ecco
<SirX> terminologia infantile
<Peace-> vabbe...
<Peace-> SirX: ma lascia perdere quando incotri qualcuno che insulta la migliore cosa è
<Peace-> lassare perdar
<SirX> quando trovo qualcuno che insulta lo trollo
<Peace-> ma lascia perdere...
<Peace-> SirX: trovati qualcosa da fare piuttosto neh
<SirX> maaeh
<SirX> *aeh
<SirX> i maledetti vanno trollati fino alla morte
<SirX> poi si logga
<SirX> e poi si espone
<SirX> sitolamer.com docet
<alnuvola> buonasera ho un problema che cercando in rete hanno un bel po di utenti , improvvisamente il server mysql non parte piu
<alnuvola> voglio fare solo una cosa disinstallare tutto
<alnuvola> e metterlo da capo
<dei> scusatemi ankora ma se faccio: :       ~/.aMule/Incoming$ 07 - Don't Stop Me Now.mp3               a capo dopo mi esce il simbolo:  >       cosa indica?
<alnuvola> ma mi da sempre lo stesso problema
<Peace-> SirX: e cosi quello che ottieni è che tu perdi tempo per un pirla
<Peace-> mah
<SirX> no questo è puro divertimento
<Peace-> SirX: il divertimento è altro fidati.
<Peace-> cmq !chat
<Peace-> xD
<SirX> scusa come puoi dire per me qual è il divertimento?
<SirX> comunque si chat
<SirX> alnuvola: che problema ti da?
<alnuvola> SirX sto da una vita ho cercato per 2 giorni
<alnuvola> allora il serve non si avvia piu
<alnuvola> il client mi da questo errore
<alnuvola> ERROR 2002 (HY000): Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)
<dei> raga mi sapete dire??     se faccio: :       ~/.aMule/Incoming$ 07 - Don't Stop Me Now.mp3               a capo dopo mi esce il simbolo:  >       cosa indica?
<alnuvola> ???
<dei> nessuno?
<dei> raga con il seguente comndo da terminale dovrebbe aprirsi la canzone per mezzo del programma totem?      totem ~/.aMule/Incoming/07 - Don't Stop Me Now.mp3
<jester-> dei: non complicarti la vita, apri nautilus batti control-H vai nella cartella e clicca l'mp3
<dei> bhè si.....è puramente informativo....
<dei> ma non funziona
<dei> dove sbaglio?
<jester-> se sbagli il nome del file certo che non funza
<dei> il nome è esatto
<jester-> totem ~/.aMule/Incoming/07 ?
<jester-> 07 e basta il nome del file?
<dei> scusa ma non ho capito se la seconda è un affermazione o una domanda :P
<jester-> domanda
<dei> ma io nn ho scritto solo 07.                                     totem ~/.aMule/Incoming/07 - Don't Stop Me Now.mp3
<jester-> il file ha degli spazi e non bash non lo legge cosi, usa autocompletamento
<jester-> 07tab
<jester-> quando se si ferma prima digiti la lettera o segno successivo
<jester-> e ancora tab
<dei> non ho ankora chiarito l concetto di autocompletamento......      scusa la mia ignoranza.....allego in pastebin se mi puoi dare anke il link del sito :)
<jester-> totem ~/.aMule/I prova a battere tab
<dei> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/578942/
<jester-> lol
<jester-> dei: tab sta per battere il tasto tab
<dei> ma io scrivevo proprio tab!!!
<dei> ahahaha
<dei> già
<SirX> oddio
<SirX> questo è un epic fail
<dei> ahahah+
<cip> sera
<dei> ALLORA SE SCRIVO: totem ~/.aMule/Incoming/            mi parte una canzone
<dei> poi premo tab ma nn accade nulla
<jester-> dei totem ~/.aMule/Incoming/07 e tabba
<dei> lo faccio, mi si apre il programma, e poi mi esce posizione non trovata
<dei> adesso funzia
<dei> ahahah capiro
<jester-> dei: ls  ~/.aMule/Incoming/ e vedi che c'è dentro
<dei> grazieee!!!!!
<Peace-> dei: ??
<dei> :)
<Peace-> dei: avevi scritto?
<dei> ho capito
<Peace-> dei: hai visto il video?
<dei> è una canzone
<jester-> Peace-: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/578942/  poi ha capito
<dei> ah intendio il video k mi hai dato?
<dei> cmq non nn ankora
<Peace-> ahahhaha
<dei> non ridete
<dei> ahahahah
<Davide_G> ahhaahahahah
<Peace-> dei: se guardavi il video capivi
<Peace-> e ti facevo una cultura in 30 secondi
<Peace-> xD
<dei> ahahahah
<dei> dopo lo guardo
<dei> :)
<SirX> [19:32] <dei> non ho ankora chiarito l concetto di autocompletamento......      scusa la mia ignoranza.....allego in pastebin se mi puoi dare anke il link del sito :)
<SirX> [19:33] <jester-> totem ~/.aMule/I prova a battere tab
<SirX> [19:33] <dei> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/578942/
<SirX> [19:33] <jester-> lol
<SirX> [19:34] <dei> ma io scrivevo proprio tab!!!stupendo
<FloodBotIt1> SirX: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<SirX> [19:33] <jester-> dei: tab sta per battere il tasto tab
<dei> -.-" ahahahahahah
<Peace-> SirX: e tu non hai capito il concetto di pastebin
<Peace-> xD
<Peace-> hahahaha
<SirX> :(
<komavirale> Ciao ragazzi ho dei problemi di mount ntfs 10.4 e 10.10 sapete a chi posso rivolgermi?
<komavirale> una indicazione plz :)
<Peace-> !qualcuno
<ubot-it> la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<komavirale> uso ubuntu da 5 anni senza nessun problema. Da qualche giorno le partizioni NTFS non vengono più montate e a seguito di copiosi smanettamenti sono riuscito a collezionaro solo svariati messaggi d'errore. Credo che nella problematica possano centrare i "privilegi utente" e il FUSE
<Peace-> komavirale: mm
<Peace-> komavirale: con il superuser come la va?
<komavirale> vi posto un messaggio d'errore che si verifica a seguito di un mount automatico:
<komavirale> Impossibile montare «Fudo_Sys_p1»
<komavirale> Error mounting: mount exited with exit code 1: helper failed with:
<komavirale> mount: only root can mount /dev/sda1 on /media/Fudo_Sys_p1
<Peace-> hahahah
<Peace-> : only root can mount /dev/sda1 on /media/Fudo_Sys_p1
<komavirale> che c'è?
<Peace-> --------------> root----------------------- can mount /dev/sda1 on /media/Fudo_Sys_p1
<komavirale> esatto
<Peace-> quindi con kdesudo dolphin || gksudo nautilus
<Peace-> che fa?
<Peace-> posta anche groups
<Peace-> $groups
<komavirale> non so che siano il kdesudo
<komavirale> però ho provato il sudo
<homer-80> non mi avvia più i video di youtube, con chrome mi dice che shockwave flash è andato a farsi benedire, con opera non me li apre, con firefox me li apre senza audio
<Peace-> homer-80: bene
<homer-80> Peace-: perchè?
<Peace-> homer-80: nel frattempo tu che gli hai fatto ?
<homer-80> nulla
<Peace-> eh si
<Peace-> se non facevi nulla andava come prima
<homer-80> ho provato a scaricare shockwave ma non c'è per ubuntu
<Peace-> avrai aggiornato
<homer-80> ho aggiornato tempo fa
<homer-80> come posso risolvere
<homer-80> ma altri filmati me li carica
<homer-80> su youtube no
<Peace-> homer-80: cerca di usare minitube
<homer-80> minitube?
<ubuntufan> ragazzi
<ubuntufan> saluti
<ubuntufan> jester-
<ubuntufan> dove eravamo rimasti?
<ubuntufan> Sono tutto orecchie per famri dare una importante mano da voi... ragazzi
<ubuntufan> chi mi aiuta?
<homer-80> l'ho installato Peace-
<Peace-> homer-80: avvialo
<Peace-> xD
<ubuntufan> problema pulgin con power pc g5 e ubuntu 10.10....
<homer-80> Peace-: non va
<Peace-> ok
<Peace-> homer-80: allora non so
<ubuntufan> Ragazzi... perfavore posso avere il vostro aiuto???
<komavirale> prima stavo dicendo stavo dicendo che nel mio fstab una delle mie partizioni ntfs che non riesco più a montare è segnata così:
<komavirale> UUID=30C6124EC61214A6	/media/Fudo_Sys_p1	ntfs-3g	defaults,nls=utf8,umask=0222	0	0
<komavirale> così non viene montata
<komavirale> poiche restituisce un messaggio d'errore inerente ai privilegi
<ubuntufan> MA qualcuno, almeno una risposta.... Niente...?
<komavirale> ho provato ad aggiungere "user"
<Peace-> komavirale: forse esiste il gruppo ntfs-3g
<Peace-> prova a veder
<Peace-> e aggiunti uil tuo utente
<Peace-> devo andare
<komavirale> ho gia installato quel pakketto
<ubuntufan> ragazzi????
<komavirale> la cosa pazzesca è che da CD live tutto funzia alla grande
<ubuntufan> uhuhuhu?
<komavirale> le partizione ntfs vengono viste anche su altri sistemi
<komavirale> non riesco a capire che diamine sia successo a questo sistema
<ubuntufan> RAGAZZI CHI MI AIUTA???
<komavirale> ho provato anche a passare dalla 10.4 alla 10.10... nniente
<komavirale> la cosa strana che le fat 32 funzionano benissimo
<ubuntufan> komavirale ci sei?
<komavirale> si
<ubuntufan> e mi dai una mano perfavore?
<komavirale> se aggiungo "user" al fstab il messaggio d'errore è:
<komavirale> Unprivileged user can not mount NTFS block devices using the external FUSE
<komavirale> library. Either mount the volume as root, or rebuild NTFS-3G with integrated
<komavirale> FUSE support and make it setuid root. Please see more information at
<komavirale> http://ntfs-3g.org/support.html#unprivileged
<FloodBotIt1> komavirale: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<ubuntufan> ragazzi aiutoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<komavirale> scusate... cercavo di dare degli elementi
<komavirale> ci sto lottando da giorni
<komavirale> è normale secondo voi che da nautilus nella cartella /media non abbia nel menù contestuale le opzioni rinomina e cancella?
<komavirale> posso agire solo come root
<komavirale> idem nella home O_o
<komavirale> sapete da quanto tempo è cambiato il metodo di indicizzazione delle partizioni da per esempio sda1 a UUID?
<komavirale> prima era tutto così intuitivo
<komavirale> oh ragazzi esco così non intaso questo prezioso canale
<komavirale> buona serata
<roby> ubuntufan, MA HAI FATTO LA DOMANDA ?
<roby> cazz di maiusculo, scusate
<ubuntufan> Ragzzi, PERFAVORE, VI SUPPLICO, mi aiutate??????
<ubuntufan> ma certo che l'ho fatta..
<ubuntufan> Ho il ppc g5 mac con ubuntu 10.10 ma installato gnash non lo vedo nel browser ne funziona, ne è attivato
<Peace-> ubuntufan: ma perche mai hai installato gnash
<Peace-> ubuntufan: c'è flash per linux e via
<Peace-> che ti frega
<ubuntufan> perchè ho un power pc mac e flash, come noto, non funziona  enon è disponibile per il ppc
<Peace-> xD
<ubuntufan> capito?
<Peace-> ubuntufan: swfdec-mozilla ?
<Peace-> Prova col pacchetto mozilla-plugin-gnash e vedi come va (disinstalla swfdec-mozilla), altrimenti...
<Davide_G> quoto Peace-
<Peace-> ubuntufan: e  cmq--- prova a  fare questo http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php/topic,28008.msg130725.html#msg130725
<ubuntufan> ragazzi.... allora non capite... onon volete capire...)
<ubuntufan> io ho già installato utti i plugin gnash ma non si vedono nel browser e come se non esistessero.....!
<Davide_G> vai sul firefox strumenti>componenti aggiunti e guarda se e' abilitato gnash
<ubuntufan> nooo.... sono 20 minuti che dico che non c'è
<Peace-> ubuntufan: fai come detto qui http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php/topic,28008.msg130725.html#msg130725
<ubuntufan> ma li ho installati
<ubuntufan> non c'è risposta in quel link..ma hai letto???)
<Peace-> ubuntufan: sudo cp /percorso/libflashplayer.so /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins
<Peace-> sudo ln -s /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/libflashplayer.so /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins
<Peace-> sudo cp /percorso/flashplayer.xpt /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/components
<mauro__> ciao
<Peace-> leggi
<Peace-> zio billy
<ubuntufan> ma il flash dov'è??? non me lo fa installare su power pc... duri eh...!
<Peace-> ubuntufan: mmm Parzialmente puoi risolvere installando manualmente flashplayer-7 (unico disponibile per linux ppc).
<Peace-> ubuntufan: lo hai letto il messaggio o fai finta?
<Peace-> o stai trollando ?
<ubuntufan> ma noo... ma vorrei dialogare con calma, anzi chattare, senza fretta... non sono molto esperto e vorrei una mano e un pò di pazienza
<Peace-> ubuntufan: ti ho detto leggi quel messaggio e prova a  farlo
<Peace-> ubuntufan: tu mi dici che sono io duro
<ubuntufan> ma flash 7 non credo serva... ora c'è il 10
<Peace-> ubuntufan: invece li cì'è scritto a chiare lettere che ti devi scaricare il flash7
<Peace-> ubuntufan: o cosi o cippa
<ubuntufan> ma gnash... che lo hanno inventato a posta.. no?
<Peace-> ubuntufan: funziona un giorno si e uno no
<Peace-> ubuntufan: intanto provi con il 7
<Peace-> e vedi come va
<Peace-> ubuntufan: e te lo scarichi da qui http://www.adobe.com/it/shockwave/download/alternates/
<mauro__> ciao ho uno script csh per modificare il wallpaper in continuo; non riesco a farlo funzionare ne con nohup ne con crontab suggerimenti?
<Peace-> mauro__: usi gnome?
<Octy> salve gente
<Octy> sono rimasto senza audio
<Peace-> Octy: bene
<Octy> alsamixer dice che dovrebbe essere tutto a posto
<Octy> ma io non sento nulla
<ubuntufan> ma peace... quale devo scaricare, quello per mac o pquello per linux?
<Peace-> Octy: hai alzato i volumi ?
<Octy> ubuntu 10.10 (gnome) aggiornato da non più di una settimana
<Peace-> ubuntufan: orco can ma sei veramente un troll eh... c'è scritto in quel messaggio che l unico disponibile per mac è il 7 quindi ti scarichi quello per mac
<homer-80> disistallato flash e reinstallato dal sito adobe ma youtube ancora non va
<Octy> cioè con gli ultimi aggiornamenti
<Peace-> ubuntufan: voglio dire
<Octy> sì Peace- è tutto al massimo su alsamixer
<ubuntufan> ma quello per mac non va per linux ed è disponbile solo su netscape
<Peace-> ubuntufan: il 7 pe ppc linux
<homer-80> jester-: puoi aiutarmi?
<ubuntufan> non lo vedo, ora cerco meglio
<ubuntufan> non c'è scritto da nessuna parte per linux ppc
<homer-80> come mai solo youtube crasha?
<mauro__> Peace: si
<ubuntufan> se mi dici quale scaricare lo scarico volentieri
<Davide_G> <Peace-> ubuntufan: il 7 pe ppc linux
<mauro__> Peace: si , uso gnome.. ho provato a scrivere delle righe in csh,python per fare variare le immagini..funziona se lanciato dalla bash ma non cron ne con nohup
<ubuntufan> si, dove è
<ubuntufan> ?
<ubuntufan> non c'è
<ubuntufan> non scherzo.. non è presente nella lista di quella pagina::!
<Peace-> ubuntufan: c'è anche un altra soluzione se non trovi il diavolo di flash 7  http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=8171745&postcount=17
<ubuntufan> ma mi volete dire quale è... allora non c'è? non deve passare che io dico str... non lo trovo perchè non c'è, ditemi dove è e lo scarico
<Peace-> ubuntufan: ma devo fare tutto io?
<Peace-> ubuntufan: ti devo dire di leggere il messaggio , ti devo riportare i comandi dal sito
<ubuntufan> ma mi vuoi dire, gentilmente, dove è??? non me lo dite.....
<Peace-> e ti devo anche trovare il file da scaricare
<ubuntufan> basta che mi dici dove è.. non insistere.. mi posti un sito  emidici scaricalo, li non c'è a ti incazzi pure...)
<Peace-> ti ho dato il sisto della adobe
<ubuntufan> s emi aiutate facciampo prima e vi lascio in pace ... ))))
<Peace-> ma mica te lo devo trare io
<mauro__> qualche suggerimento?
<ubuntufan> ma posso solo ricevere la cortesia di un pò di precisione cosi finiamo???
<mauro__> ho scritto tutte le path come del programma nello script
<ubuntufan> rieccomi
<ubuntufan> Peace....!
<ubuntufan> non trovo il programma e greasmonkey non va
<Peace-> e allora se non trovi flash 7 e non greasmonkey + script non va
<Peace-> io non so
<Peace-> ciappa un pc nuovo
<ubuntufan> non trovo??? ma tu mi posti una pagina dove non c'è e mi dici non trovi.....)))
<ubuntufan> Cose da matti..)
<Peace-> ubuntufan: tra parentesi per youtube c'è minitube
<Peace-> ubuntufan: ma senti un po ...
<Peace-> ubuntufan: il lavoro non lo faccio per te
<ubuntufan> ma se mi spieghi ocn calma e non metti TUTTO  per sottinteso, forse mi aiuti , gentilemnte, a risovlere
<Peace-> ti ho dato la pagina di download
<Peace-> poi se c'è bene altrimenti c'è altro metodo
<Peace-> se non funge con quello io non so che fare
<Peace-> mica mi posso ricordare se quale e che versione c'è nella pagina di download di adobe
<ubuntufan> allora...
<ubuntufan> scusa
<ubuntufan> ma
<ubuntufan> vorrei capire come fare poi ad installarlo e se mi aiuti a trovalro, due minuti,  emtti da parte l'orgoglio, mi fai una grande cosa, e te ne sarei grato..
<Peace-> allora io ti ho trovato fuori un link dove dicevano a chiare lettere di scaricare una cosa e fare alcune operaizone
<Peace-> mi sento dire che sono duro io
<Peace-> e che non ho letto il topic
<Peace-> mi pare che qui... signorino
<Peace-> sei tu che fai il furbetto
<Peace-> xD
<ubuntufan> no.. ma non dirmi che non lo voglio trovare.. aiutami.. non impuntarti... cosi facciamo prima, senza discutere inutilmente seocndo me...)
<Peace-> detto questo passo e chiudo
<ubuntufan> il furbetto??? arimanere senza il servizio che altriemnti mi rovina e non mi fa lavorare... quale furbetto??
<ubuntufan> non miaiuti piu?
<ubuntu_> sera 8( avrei bisogno di un'aiutino. ho appena installato kubuntu su un acer aspire con accelleratore nvidia, che non riconosce i driver nvidia. stavo provando a vedere di sistemarlo, quando seguendo questo post ( http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php?action=printpage;topic=402463.0) ho riavviato e ora non mi parte più x 8( neanche in modalità sicura... qualche idea?
<ubuntufan> certo che non è giusto lascirmai fottere qui senza aiutarmi..
<Peace-> ubuntu_: beh...
<Peace-> ubuntu_: l idea è che giustamente non ti vada anche in modalita sicura percheè hai il driver fregato
<Peace-> ubuntu_: quindi devi sostituire il driver
<Peace-> e poi x riparte
<ubuntu_> Peace- senza grafica? non ce la posso fare -.-
<ubuntufan> Peaceeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<Peace-> ubuntu_: devi semplicemtne avviare il kernel recovery
<ubuntu_> il problema è che non ho idea di come mettere un driver che vada. prima avevo gnome, e con gnome l'unica soluzione è stata disinstallare i driver proprietari e mettere gli OpenGl. su kde non ha funzionato 8(
<Peace-> ubuntu_: aspetta...
<Peace-> ubuntu_: sei capace di rimettere i driver open?
<ubuntu_> no, senza grafica no. >.<
<Peace-> ubuntu_: xD
<ubuntufan> Peace... ti pregooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<Peace-> ubuntu_: beh allora devi semplicemtne rimuovere i pacchetti che si chiamano nvidia
<Peace-> !nvidia
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/#head-526b368399a9808654cfd571a9860043c8ab2789
<ubuntufan> certo che sto canale non aiuta gli utenti....
<Peace-> ubuntu_: dovresti installa il pacchetto sudo apt-get install  xserver-xorg-video-nouveau
<Peace-> ubuntu_ quelli sono i driver open
<mauro__> Peace: si , uso gnome.. ho provato a scrivere delle righe in csh,python per fare variare le immagini..funziona se lanciato dalla bash ma non cron ne con nohup
<ubuntu_> se non sbaglio c'era quando è andato inpanne...
<Peace-> ubuntu_ per accedere al kernel recovery devi semplicemtne selezionare il kernel con la dicitura recovery quando sei nell grub
<Peace-> ubuntu_: http://nowardev.files.wordpress.com/2010/10/grub2.jpg
<ubuntu_> e da li? la modalità grafica non va... mi sa un'errore e si riavvia.
<ubuntu_> da*
<Peace-> ubuntu_: sai un po di inclese?
<homer-80> qualcuno mi aiuta con youtbe? le ho provate tutte
<ubuntufan> VORREI PARLARE CON UN MODERATORE PERFAVORE
<Peace-> ubuntu_: http://nowardev.wordpress.com/2010/10/31/try-to-fix-your-kubuntu-box-with-kernel-recovery/
<ubuntu_> pochino si.
<homer-80> solo youtube, i video che postano su fb li vedo!
<ubuntufan> homer 80... hai un mac ppc?
<mauro__> ciao ho uno script csh per modificare il wallpaper in continuo; non riesco a farlo funzionare ne con nohup ne con crontab suggerimenti?
<homer-80> ubuntufan: ho un asus
<ubuntufan> perchè qui se ne fottono un pò
<Peace-> mauro__: mi spiace ma io uso kde
<Peace-> mauro__: non posso aiutarti
<homer-80> Peace-: anch'io uso kde
<ubuntu_> ok, fino a lì ci sono. Peace- . quando sono sui comandi fuori da x, come disinstalo tutto e installo solo questi pacchetti?
<homer-80> solo tu mi puoi aiutare
<ubuntufan> e continuano a non damri una mano.. ben andiamo avanti
<homer-80> ubuntufan: che hai un mac?
<ubuntufan> se qualcuno ha la PIETA' di aiutarmi... lo pago.. cosa devo dire... volete i osldi.. olo fate per pasisone???
<mauro__> Peace:grazie comunque
<ubuntufan> si, e3 sto impazzendo
<homer-80> troppo costoso!
<ubuntufan> ma nessuno vuole darmi una mano.. se mi aiuti forse tu homer
<homer-80> non sono esperto
<homer-80> io lo uso ma a smanettare anch'io ho bisogno d'aiuto
<Peace-> ubuntu_: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=10250959&postcount=5 prova cosi
<ubuntufan> infatti eri troppo cortese per essere esperto, quelli esperti se ne fototno molto
<homer-80> Peace-: su firefox si vedono ora ma non si sentono!
<Peace-> homer-80: prova con konqueror
<homer-80> Peace-: stessa cosa
<ubuntufan> Peace ma sei un maleducato??? mi vuoi dare una mano???
<Peace-> homer-80: mmm
<ubuntu_> grazie grazie Peace- ^^
<Peace-> ubuntufan: caro sei tu il maleducato
<roby> ubuntufan, ma conosci le regole del canale ?
<ubuntufan> ma basta damri una mano,... che goduria hai a non famri lavorare???
<ubuntufan> vorrei oslo ricevere un pò di supporto, se non volete....non lo so...
<ubuntufan> roby... ecco c'eri anche tu stamatitna.. mi puoi aiutare?
<homer-80> Peace-: ho provato anche con kaffeine ma nada
<roby> ubuntufan, non ho mai usato un ppc
<roby> non saprei che dirti
<ubuntufan> ma chiedo solo aiuto... non fate  gli strafottenti... peace si diverte a damri un link e scappare.. ma che persona è
<Peace-> homer-80: no so che dirti
<Peace-> ubuntufan: ancora?
<Peace-> ubuntufan: sei tu che pretendi che ti dia tutto
<homer-80> Peace-: booo il bello è che non si sentono
<ubuntufan> ma aiutami, cosa ti costa...
<Peace-> homer-80: per caso hai pulse installato?
<roby> ubuntufan, tu vuoi soltanto trollare
<ubuntufan> non ci arrivo... ho dificoltà.. non te lo facci oapposta
<ubuntufan> ma no
<ubuntufan> assolutamente no
<Peace-> ubuntufan: allora linux non è per te
<homer-80> forse si Peace- come faccio a vedere se ce l'ho inst?
<Peace-> homer-80: come installi i programmi ?
<ubuntufan> ma basta insegnarmi un atitmo... fatemi riuscire a lavorare.....
<homer-80> synaptic
<homer-80> asp vedo
<ubuntufan> vi prego.. vi ho spiegato che devo farlo per lavoro... non fatemi crollare nella disperazione
<Peace-> ubuntufan: usa minitube
<ubuntufan> almeno ridammi i link di prima che mi è caduta la connesisone enon li ho salvati, please
<Peace-> "se devi vedere un filmato per lavoro"
<homer-80> pulseaudio esound si l'ho installato
<homer-80> pulseaudio esound si l'ho installato Peace-
<ubuntufan> e come lo installo minitube?
<Peace-> si buona notte
<Peace-> !pappa | ubuntufan
<ubot-it> ubuntufan: Non forniamo questo tipo di servizio: http://firax.org/wp-content/uploads/2008/10/motivacion-ubuntu.png
<homer-80> ubuntufan: sudo apt.get install minitube
<homer-80> ubuntufan: sudo apt-get install minitube
<ubuntufan> ma devo scaricarlo dove..?=? voi mi date i ocmandi senza dirmi cosa scaricare
<homer-80> Peace-: lo devo rinuovere pulse esound?
<homer-80> apri la shell
<ubuntufan> ma Peace potrebbe darmi i link di prima... che diavolo, me lo fa apposta.. che modi
<Peace-> homer-80: prova a rimuovere pulse e basta
<homer-80> ok
<Peace-> homer-80: sudo apt-get remove pulseaudio-utils pulseaudio
<homer-80> fatto
<homer-80> ora provo
<ubuntufan> pEACE, TE LO CHIEDO PERFAVORE
<homer-80> Peace-: grazie 1000 era quello il problema
<Peace-> xD
<homer-80> Peace-: solo che su chrome e opera nada
<homer-80> non so perchè
<ubuntufan> vorrei avere i link di prima, solo quelli e me ne vado, perfavore
<homer-80> devo usare firefox
<ubuntu_> Peace- scusa, ultima cosupola. alla fine del link che mi hai dato (http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=10250959&postcount=5) mi dice di vedere che non sia blacklisten. cioè? quando apro quella cartella cosa NON deve esserci?
<ubuntu_> blacklisted* <.<
<ubuntufan> Peace:: vergonati
<Peace-> ubuntu_: spetta
<ubuntu_> si, son qui.
<ubuntufan> Peaceeeeeeee
<ubuntufan> aiuto
<homer-80> ubuntufan: che ti serve?
<ubuntufan> allora andiamo in pvt  che qui sulla chat non mi volgiono aiutare
<ubuntufan> Grazie
<Peace-> ubuntu_: cat blacklist.conf | grep nouveau
<Peace-> ubuntufan: e controlla anche cin
<Peace-> ubuntufan: non ci sia nessun file con nome nvidia o nouveau dentro
<Peace-> ubuntufan: quella cartella
<Peace-> a siggnur
<ubuntu_> ok ;) torno
<Peace-> ubuntu_: questo comando da terminale  cat blacklist.conf | grep nouveau serve a vedere se dentro quel file c 'è
<homer-80> Peace-: c'è modo di ottenere shockwave flash?
<ubuntu_> sisi, avevo capito ^^
<Peace-> ubuntu_: una stringa nouveau
<ubuntu_> è quello che avevo chiesto
<ubuntu_> a dopo
<Peace-> ubuntu_: se c'è la devi elimanare
<Peace-> ubuntu_: usa nano
<ubuntu_> ok, e salvo
<Peace-> come editor di testo
<ubuntu_> si
<ubuntu_> a dopo ^^
<ubuntu_> glasie
<ubuntufan> peace.... on capisco cosa mi stai dicendo... avevi detto di installre flsh 7 o minitube o gnash o greasmonkey...se mi spieghi UNA COSA 5 minuti del tuo tempo, mi salvo e me ne vado, OK?
<Peace-> ubuntufan: non erano per te quei comandi
<Peace-> ma per ubuntu_
<ubuntufan> come no... se mi psieghi ce la faccio, basterebbe voler aiutare...
<Peace-> ubuntufan: vedrai che la prossima volta che hai bisogno capisci come comportarti
<Peace-> xD
<ubuntufan> ma se mi dai i link del forum di prima faccio da solo, MA PROPRIO NON VUOI
<Peace-> se vuoi risposte
<ubuntufan> ma ridammi quei link, perfavore
<ubuntufan> poi me ne vado, studio da solo la cosa... ti prego
<Peace-> io mi ricordo che sono stato kickato quando ho fatto lo scemo xD
<Peace-> ho imparato
<Peace-> XD
<ubuntufan> ma io non faccio loscemo... devo lavorare e chiuedo aiuto
<ubuntufan> dammi quei link e me ne vado, non fare il crudele.. non serve
<Peace-> !irclog
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'irclog'
<Peace-> -.-
<Peace-> !log
<ubot-it> Log del canale: http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/  oppure  http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<seawolf> we ciao Peace- ,l'hai scritta te le guida per compilare ksnapshot da git ?
<Peace-> seawolf: ovvio
<Peace-> xD ci sono errori ?
<seawolf> senti,a me però continua a non funzionare con picassa
<Peace-> seawolf: cosa non ti funge?
<Peace-> seawolf: a me importa nel plugin
<seawolf> non esporta
<Peace-> poi pero il plug sto stronzo non va :D
<Peace-> seawolf: con gli altri ?
<seawolf> ho solo account picassa,non ho provato gli altri
<Peace-> seawolf: di dico tipo con gwenview
<Peace-> programmi
<Peace-> non servizi on line
<seawolf> se la salvo e apro con gwenview l'esportazone funzia
<Peace-> eh allora...
<Peace-> non credo che sia un problema di ksnapshot
<Peace-> ma dei plugin kipi
<seawolf> anche se non si salva la password per account di google
<Peace-> seawolf: sei su 10.10?
<seawolf> sì,kde 4.6.1
<Peace-> seawolf: io sono su natty... e l esportazione funziona dopo la compilazioen del solo ksnapshotp
<Peace-> seawolf: quindi temo che siano i kipi plugins
<seawolf> già penso anche io
<Peace-> seawolf: ergo che versione hai dei kipi plugins ?
<seawolf> Version: 1.8.0-0ubuntu1~maverick1~ppa1
<Peace-> seawolf: libkipi?
<ubuntufan> Peace
<seawolf> libkipi8  Version: 4:4.6.1-0ubuntu1~maverick1~ppa2
<ubuntufan> Mi ridai quei link TIPREGOOO
<ubuntufan> Certo che sei uno stronzoneee ))
<Peace-> seawolf: mm allora ho quasi le stesse cose
<ubuntufan> VORREI PARLARE CON UN MODERATORE PERFAVORE
<Peace-> seawolf: devi compilare i kipi e provare cosi ...
<Peace-> seawolf: sono alla versione 1.9
<Peace-> e vabbe sbattimento
<Peace-> solito sudo apt-get build-dep porcherie
<Peace-> e poi dai i comandi per compilare
<ubuntufan> pPEACE, SEI UN PÒ SCEMOTTO.. U BAMBINO DI TRE ANNI CHE NON VUOLE POSTARE UN LINK....
<Peace-> ubuntufan: tu continua a offendere e verrai bannato
<seawolf> ok,vedrò grazie Peace-
<ubuntufan> NON OFFENDO.... TI OCMPORTI IN QUESTO MODO INDEGNO... AIUTAMI.. DAMMI I LINK E MEN EVADO IO... MA CHE COSA VUOI I LSANGUE DELLA GENTE??
<BlackZ> !irc | ubuntufan
<ubot-it> ubuntufan: leggi le Linee Guida del canale su http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/LineeGuida
<ubuntufan> ma volgio solo un link... madonnina che vi ocsta........
<ubuntufan> Ok peace... lovado a chiedere sul forum.. che tu sia maledetto
<ubuntufan> che ti costa iutare un disgraziato
<ubuntufan> ubo.it è simpatico... ad una domanda risponde con altro...
<Peace-> ubuntufan: no caro sei tu che hai qualche problema
<Peace-> ubuntufan: ti è stato fatto notare che non hai seguito le regole del canale
<ubuntufan> ma perchè non mi dai quel link e mene vado
<Peace-> e continui anche a non seguirle
<roby> Peace-, lascialo perdere
<Peace-> beh si...
<ubuntufan> roby, almeno tu fai ilserio, aiutami
<Peace-> e se invece di fare il pirla ti accorgevi
<Peace-> ti ho dato pure il link del log del
<Peace-> canale cosi da recuperare i link che sei qui a chiedere
<Peace-> ti rido ancora una volta il link
<Peace-> dopo di che stop
<Peace-> !log
<ubot-it> Log del canale: http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/  oppure  http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<ubuntufan> non c'è scritto nulla... è aggiornato la primo marzo.. mi prendete per il ......?=
<ubuntufan> certo che siete dispettosi propri... basta postare i llink... ma non lo volete fare...
<Peace-> ubuntufan: oh mattarello http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/2011/03/11/%23ubuntu-it.html
<ubuntufan> si l'ho trovato.. però non me lo hai volutop ostare... sei molto dispettoso... ora ... dieci minuti... posso risolvere il mio problema... sei dispopnbile?
<ubuntufan> Vabbè Peace, da un essere che si è comportato ocme te, è abbastanza quello che hai fatto, ti irngrazio e nonti rompo più..........
<ubuntu_> Peace- , soprevvissuto?
<Peace-> ubuntu_: ?
<Peace-> ubuntu_: hai fixato?
<ubuntu_> io sono arrivata allo spash screen ma li si ferma. in più quando ho lanciato l'installazione di tutto quel popò di roba mi ha dato alcuni errori, tipo che non trovava del file
<ubuntu_> dei* -.-
<Peace-> ubuntu_: tipo ?
<ubuntu_> eh, un bel pò... non sapevo come segnarmeli...
<ubuntu_> 8(
<ubuntu_> grave?
<ubuntu_> ma dal cd live non posso interagire in alcun modo vero?
<Peace-> ubuntu_: allora in linea teorica non è grave
<Peace-> ubuntu_: di aggiustare si puo aggiustare solo che non sapendo bene quello che hai fatto
<Peace-> ..
<Peace-> ubuntu_: hai rimosso i driver?
<Peace-> ubuntu_ sudo apt-get remove --purge nvidia-current nvidia-current-dev nvidia-settings
<ubuntu_> i comandi ho lanciato esattamenti quellid el sito che mi avevi dato... il backup del file xorg.config non lo ha fatto perchè non c'era...
<ubuntu_> si rimossi
<ubuntu_> i driver sono andati via tutti
<ubuntu_> quando ho mandato l'install degli altri,
<ubuntu_> è partito, ma poi se non erro non è riuscito a scaricare qualcosa...
<Peace-> ubuntu_: allora riavvia e torna alla netroot
<ubuntu_> ok
<Peace-> ubuntu_: e prova a reinstallare i driver noveau
<Peace-> ubuntu_: sai il nome giusto vero?
<ubuntu_> quindi tutti o solo l'ultimo?
<ubuntu_> si
<Peace-> ubuntu_: beh se sono rimossi i driver vecchi ... non ha senso digli rimuovi ancora
<ubuntu_> però magari ririmuovere questi si sono installati male e reinstallarli
<ubuntu_> possibile che si debba connettere a internet e non ce la fa dal recovery?
<Peace-> ubuntu_: allora quando sei sul recovery ti compare questo menu
<ubuntu_> ho sbagliato
<ubuntu_> non ho fatto networking <.<
<ubuntu_> >.<
<Peace-> ubuntu_: http://nowardev.files.wordpress.com/2010/10/hpim5572.jpg
<Peace-> ubuntu_: ...
<Peace-> eh allora...
<ubuntu_> ho fatto root e basta -.-
<Peace-> netroot
<ubuntu_> quindi li reinstallo questi o rilancio semplicemente l'installazione?
<ubuntu_> volevo dire, li disinstallo... nouveau e compagnia prima di reinstallarli?
<Peace-> ubuntu_: xD spetta un seconod che ti dico la stringa
<ubuntu_> ok ^^
<Peace-> ubuntu_: sudo apt-get install  xserver-xorg-video-nouveau
<Peace-> ubuntu_: se hai fatto i passi precedenti dovrebbe essere sufficiente
<Peace-> dovrebbe
<Peace-> sempre e ammesso che tu abbia fatto quelle cose li
<Peace-> xD
<ubuntu_> solo quello installo? non anche libgl1-mesa-glx , libgl1-mesa-dri e xserver-xorg-core?
<ubuntu_> si, altre xserver-xorg-video-nouveau mi faceva installare anche gli altri 3
<Peace-> ubuntu_: anche quelli
<ubuntu_> ok ^^
<ubuntu_> tornerò vincente \o/
<ubuntu_> grazie ancora ^^
<Peace-> !flash | ubuntufan
<ubot-it> ubuntufan: flash is Guida all'installazione del plugin Flash: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Flash - Guida all'installazione del plugin Flash su sistemi ad architettura 64 bit: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Flash/Architettura64Bit
<ubuntu_> DX
<ubuntu_> non si connnetteeeee!
<Peace-> ubuntu_: ?
<ubuntu_> mi dice no dhcpoffers received no working leases in persistent database >.<
<Peace-> ubuntu_: ma X funziona?
<ubuntu_> no
<Peace-> *_*
<Peace-> ah ok non si connette
<ubuntu_> non mi sono riuscita a connetere con netroot e quindi quando ho provato a installare mi ha dato l'errore di prima
<Peace-> ubuntu_: hai la ethernet vero?
<ubuntu_> no infatti
<ubuntu_> ma forse ne arrangio una.... si configura da sola?
<ubuntu_> visto che il mio portatilino "non ha mai conosciuto" ethernet....
<Peace-> ubuntu_: eh si ...
<Peace-> ubuntu_: la etherente è quelal che fa da sola si
<Peace-> la attacchi e dovrebbe andare
<ubuntu_> ok, la vado a cercare....
<ubuntu_> tornerò un giorno XD
<ubuntu_> grassie ancora intanto XD
<Peace-> ubuntu_: ma reinstalla se ha un live cd
<Peace-> e buona notte
<Davide_G> xd
<Peace-> 20 minuti e via
<ubuntuagne> tornata e pacco -.-
<ubuntuagne> installato tutto con successo ma è sempre inchiodato allo splash screen...
<Peace-> ubuntuagne: mm
<ubuntuagne> i puntini non caricano neanche. proprio congelato....
<ubuntuagne> avevo già configurato il microfono e la webcam >.<
<Peace-> ubuntuagne: ma i driver proprietari come li avevi installati ?
<ubuntuagne> mi scoccia ricominciare da capo.
<Peace-> ubuntuagne: guarda io adesso devo andare ma se cerchi su google e sul forum trovi un sacco
<ubuntuagne> non li avevo installati! su gnome erano proprio quelli a non andare, quindi su kde ho preferito non farli installare, ma ho visto che dal menu mi usciva nvidia x control settings ugualmente, e se non erro quello configura solo i driver proprietari
<ubuntuagne> o in gnome era così
<Peace-> ubuntuagne: in pratica è sempre un rimuovere e togliere dei pacchetti
<ubuntuagne> ok, ci provo 8(
<ubuntuagne> grazie di tutto
<ubuntuagne> mi sa che riparto da zero 8(
<Peace-> mah...
<ubuntuagne> dici che è salvabile?
<Peace-> in 20 minuti reinstallando sistemi
<Peace-> ma di salvare si che si salva
<Peace-> solo che devi capire bene quello che fia
<Peace-> fia
<Peace-> fai
<Peace-> -.-
<FloodBotIt1> Peace-: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<ubuntuagne> hihi
<ubuntuagne> si beh, fin'ora ci stavo dietro....  ma adesso boh
<ubuntuagne> ci provo
<Peace-> tieni a mente
<Peace-> che X si basa su un file di configurazione xorg.conf (forse peche non dovrebbe essere usato ... cmq )
<Peace-> non so come lavorino i driver nvidia cmq
<Peace-> non è un passaggio saliente
<Peace-> facendo quei coamndi
<ubuntuagne> eh, però son ben noisi a quanto pare >.<
<Peace-> dovrebbe essere stato resettato
<ubuntuagne> il file xorg?
<Peace-> si
<Peace-> xorg.conf
<ubuntuagne> ed è un male? XD
<Peace-> no
<ubuntuagne> ah
<ubuntuagne> bon, adesso cerco di capire come mai è impiallato allo splash screen
<Peace-> facendo quei comandi che avevi trovato nel forum inglese dovrebbe essere stato resettato
<Peace-> poi
<ubuntuagne> che magari se ne esco ho il computer tutto settato ok a sto punto XD
<Peace-> a parte quello ...
<Peace-> ubuntuagne: ma premento ALT F1
<Peace-> quando sei sullo spalsh dovrebbe farti vedere dove si impianta
<ubuntuagne> ah si?
<Peace-> dovrebbe
<ubuntuagne> bon, quindi dopo me lo googloo XD
<Peace-> tieni conto di queste cose
<Peace-> xorg.conf è ilfile di configurazione
<Peace-> poi ci sono di driver
<Peace-> e infine c'è la  blacklist
<Peace-> se c'è dentro il nome di un dirver quel driver non verra caricato
<Peace-> quindi sono quelle le cose che devi controllare
<ubuntuagne> capito.
<Peace-> ora vermaente scappo
<ubuntuagne> ok
<ubuntuagne> notte e grazie ^^
<onebitxajax> ho una domanda
<onebitxajax> ogni volta all'avvio nn mi carica la partizione swap mi dice di aspettare o premere C io aspetto anche ore ma nn succede niente certe volte si impalla
<onebitxajax> poi premo C
<gus> ciao
<m4rzh4ll> ciao ragazzi
<m4rzh4ll> =)
<m4rzh4ll> ho bisogno di aiuto
<m4rzh4ll> ki puo' essere cosi gentile?
<gus> perche uno scipt csh non riesco a farlo funzionare con contab ne con nohup, eppure se lo lancio da bash funziona?
<m4rzh4ll> ho bisogno di aiuto su backtrack 4
<kaos___> dipende che aiuto xD
<jester-> m4rzh4ll: centra nada con backtrack questo canale
<m4rzh4ll> sicome e su base ubuntu
<m4rzh4ll> era solo un parametro di configurazione
<m4rzh4ll> grazie comunque
<jester-> ce ne sono 27 base debian se è per quello
<ben__> ciao a tutti,ho installato ubuntu in dual boot con windows vista, solo che su ubuntu ho poca memoria in hard disk per scaricare file e salvarli....c'è rimedio?...Grazie a prescindere..
<kaos___> usa la partizione di vista per scaricare i dati
<ben__> cioè? devo andare su vista? e fare che?....
<kaos___> no... da ubuntu puoi usare la partizione di vista.. per esempio puoi scaricare i file in una cartella che stà nel tuo utente di vista, direttamente da ubuntu
<ben__> ahh...capito...ora ci provo..grazie mille kaos... ;)
<kaos___> di nnt
<kaos___> però da vista non puoi fare lo stesso con ubuntu...
<ciao> ciao a tutti
<ciao> qualcuno online?
<_kaos_> si
 * CoOltux sera a tutti
<Attivism> anonops
<CoOltux> Attivism
<CoOltux> ????
<Attivism> scusate stavo facendo delle prove con i comandi
<Attivism> cime và?
<Attivism> come và?
<CoOltux> ubuntu-it-chat
<CoOltux> non qui
<CoOltux> :))
<CoOltux> cmq bene
<FloodBotIt1> CoOltux: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<Attivism> Co... non intasare
<esulu> ciao a tutti
<esulu> scusatemi
<esulu> io ho 120 gb di hd mi potete dire quanto spazio dovrei lasciare per installare ubuntu
<esulu> in una partizione manuale perfavore
#ubuntu-it 2011-03-12
<_kaos_> dipende da cosa ci devi installare
<_kaos_> e per cosa lo userai
<esulu> ciao a tutti
<esulu> se io ho installato ubuntu su un hd su un pc acer 5220 extensa
<esulu> e cambio il computer con lo stesso hd
<esulu> ubuntu non parte c'e' una possibilita di adattare hd con ubuntu al computer nuovo
<esulu> ?
<esulu> jester-,
<cobe571> le specifiche del computer vecchio non sono adattabili al nuovo hardware a meno che i computer non siano esattamente identici in ogni singolo chip
<cobe571> --->esulu
<esulu> caspita uno è acer 5220 extensa l'altro e' acer extenza 5230e
<esulu> quindi non c'e' niente da fare
<esulu> cobe571,
<cobe571> esulu e sono anche leggermente diversi avresti sempre un sitema instabile
<cobe571> *sistema instabile - more crash
<esulu> senti cobe571 scusami io ho un problema con il computer dove dovrei andare a installare ubuntu
<esulu> ti spiego un po
<esulu> il computer dove dovrei andare ad installare ubuntu ha un pasword sul bios
<cobe571> non puoi sostituire i dischi
<esulu> io resco anche ad entrare in bios
<esulu> ma non so come mai non mi permette di cambiare e mettere il cd come avvio boot
<cobe571> se ha una password
<esulu> si
<esulu> si
<cobe571> lo hai detto tu
<esulu> io entro nel bios tranquillamente
<cobe571> non faccio di questi lavori spiacente.
<esulu> ma il problema è che quando vado a scegliere il disco di avvio come cd
<esulu> non mi lascia modificare per niente
<esulu> ma io ti chiedevo solamente se si puo installare ubunto dal terminale
<esulu> il comando è sempre startx
<cobe571> se il computer è tuo flasha il bios e installa normalmente come da guida
<esulu> si allora il computer è mio ho provato anche fare quello cobe571 sono andato sul sito di accer ho scaricato il driver del bios aggiornato
<esulu> ma non va
<esulu> e poi flashare si fa quando uno non ha il pasword del bios
<esulu> ma io ho il pasword
<Dottordispetto> buonasera
<Dottordispetto> :)
<NightwishSveiss> Qualcuno sveglio che mi da una manina con una ati su maverick?
<massimo18> Buon giorno
<lp__> come formatto un dvd riscrivibile da terminale?
<mlazzari2> aio
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<Shin3> \o
<Shin3> google e FF hanno litigato che non c'è più come motore di ricerca in alto a dx?
<ptux> salve a tutti, qualcuno di voi conosce claws-mail? ne ho letto una bella recensione e lo sto provando...
<ptux> ..è una scheggia, tuttavia non riesco a creare differenti alberi di mailbox, per i differenti indirizzi email..
<jester-> Shin3: setup di ff
<otermag> come faccio ad aggiornare la mia versione d flash player?
<otermag> uso ubuntu 10.10
<Claudinux> cos'ha che non va quella che hai otermag ?
<otermag> Claudinux: è vekkia
<Claudinux> !kappa | otermag
<ubot-it> otermag: www.nokappa.it
<Bartoloni> quella nuova fa fare flah rossi dy youtube
<hiviaids> come faccio ad aggiornare flash player?
<hiviaids> uso ubuntu 10.10
<hiviaids> da 10.2.152.27 a 10.2.152.32
<hiviaids> come faccio ad aggiornare flash player? dalla versione 10.2.152.27 a 10.2.152.32? uso ubuntu 10.10
<homer-80> qualcuno usa opera? non parte youtube e non riesco a farlo partire
<stevr1it> sale ho un piccolo portattilino che funzionava bene con ubuntu 10.10 oggi non si avvia ubuntu e si ferma su inistramsf, ho provato con una live ma non riesco a riformattare la root, il cd esterno continua a girare per ore ma senza darmi la possibilità di fare nulla. cosa posso fare? grazie
<hiviaids> come faccio ad aggiornare flash player? dalla versione 10.2.152.27 a 10.2.152.32? uso ubuntu 10.10
<[Enrico]> hiviaids: basta che aspetti che l'aggiornamento venga messo negli update
<ivan_> ciao
<gianpox> Buon giorno a tutti
<michele> ciao ragazzi, ho la necessità di sentire il microfono collegato al mio pc come posso fare?
<gianpox> Sul mio desktop con ubuntu 10.10 ho un problema con flash il quale ha crash piuttosto frequenti oppure si vede in bianco in nero o solo metà immagine. Ho provato ad installare uno a uno tutti i flash-plugins disponibili su synaptic ma niente da fare.
<michele> nessuno sa darmi un aiuto?
<gianpox> Questo è il risultato di about:plugins http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/579245/ . Non sono attivi gli effetti di Compiz.
<michele> in pratca non riesco ad attivare il boost del microfono
<michele> chi può gentilmente aiutarmi?
<Holden> michele, hai provato alsamixer?
<michele> si ma nn comapare la voce boost
<Holden> michele, che versione di ubuntu hai?
<michele> 10.10
<Holden> michele, vicino l'orologio c'è l'icona dell'altoparlante: scegli preferenze audio
<michele> fatto
<Holden> michele, vai su "ingresso"
<michele> si e mi dice non amplificato sotto il volume del microfono
<Holden> michele, "non amplificato" si riferisci alla prima tacca, 100% alla seconda
<Holden> michele, se vai oltre il 100% dovrebbe amplificare
<michele> non lo fa
<Holden> michele, mentre parli vedi muoversi la barra di led virtuali?
<michele> si ho provato anche a registrare e funziona
<Holden> michele, ok, hmm, allora non ho capito il problema
<michele> io vorrei sentire quello che dico dalle casse
<michele> non dopo la registrazione
<Holden> ah, michele, hai un computer recente?
<michele> ho un notebook hp dv5 1350el
<michele> penso ch nn sia tanto obsoleto :-)
<Holden> michele, ok, per quello che ne so, sui computer recenti non si può fare quello che dici tu (ma potrei sbagliarmi)
<Holden> michele, possiamo fare un'altra prova però
<michele> cmq
<michele> ho notato che il microfono integrato e come se nn lo riconosce
<michele> se metto quello esterno si
<michele> no funziona scusatemi
<michele> ho provato ora a registrare anche quello interno funziona
<nicotano> salve
<michele> @support
<ubottu-it> michele: Error: "support" is not a valid command.
<michele> chi mi aiuta per favore?
<nicotano> ! qualcuno | michele
<ubot-it> michele: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<michele> non riesco ad attivare il boost del microfono , cioè non sento dalle casse quello che dico dal microfono in tempo reale. Preciso che riesco a registrare dal microfono.
<nicotano> michele, vedi se è impostato  Analog Stereo Output nella scheda harware delle proprietà audio
<alessandro_> salve a tutti
<alessandro_> chi mi potrebbe aiutare con una stampa in pdf?
<alessandro_> io dovrei stampare un documento pdf
<alessandro_> però la stampante ci mette un sacco di tempo
<alessandro_> ho ubuntu 10.10
<nicotano> alessandro_, è lenta anche con altri tipi di file, e questo pdf lo hai sul pc o in rete
<alessandro_> e lenta solo sul file pdf
<alessandro_> e c'è l'ho sul pc il file
<alessandro_> ho anche installato cups-pdf
<thebestneo> ciao a tutti, c'è modo di visualizzare le icone riavvia, sospendi, iberna, arresta e via dicendo?
<alessandro_> ma quando la seleziono per avviarla ci mette tanto lo stesso
<nicotano> alessandro_, se è impostata alta qualità impiega + tempo
<alessandro_> 300dpi
<nicotano> thebestneo, clic destro sul pannello aggiungi e poi selezioni il bottone rosso arresta
<alessandro_> si ci vuole 15 min
<alessandro_> per file
<nicotano> alessandro_, controlla se il driver è quello giusto per la tua stampante marca  e modello
<thebestneo> nicotano: ok, ma visualizzarle in quello di default non c'è modo?
<alessandro_> come faccio a vedere se e quello giusto?
<nicotano> thebestneo, forse hai tolto quel pulsante dal pannello
<alessandro_> la marca è hp F4580
<nicotano> alessandro_,  hai provato a rimuovere la stampante e reinstallarla
<alessandro_> si lo già fatto una volta
<thebestneo> nicotano: nono c'è, è l'indicatore di sessione, però non ci sono le icone, la cosa ovviamente è puramente stilistica, se si può bene, sennò pazienza. solo che tipo quando si installa anche le icone del menu "sistema" non ci sono e bisogna visualizzarle, quindi mi chiedevo se anche qui è la stessa cosa
<nicotano> alessandro_,  sorry non so dirti
<nicotano> thebestneo, su quel pulsante io non ho icone solo testo
<thebestneo> nicotano: idem, speravo fossero nascoste da abilitare
<alessandro_> non si pùo convertire in .doc?
<nicotano> alessandro_, vedi se openoffice te lo apre e poi lo salvi come odt
<nicotano> alessandro_, aprilo con firefox e lo  mandi in stampa o lo salvi come html e vedi se stampa + veloce
<alessandro_> io l'ho stampata con gimp
<alessandro_> però mi esce piccola
<alessandro_> no mi esce tutto un a4
<nicotano> alessandro_, cambia driver
<Peace-> 10 a 1 che non è settato bene
<nicotano> Peace-, prima disse che le stampe vanno bene solo pdf è lento
<Peace-> nicotano: fallo testare con lp -n 1 pathfile
<Peace-> nicotano: da terminale
<Peace-> nicotano: localhost:631 e vede le impostazioni della stampante
<Peace-> che non sia settato uqalche cosa normale
<Peace-> mette tutto draft
<nicotano> Peace-, prima verificare driver
<Davide_G> ciao
<Davide_G> durante la compilazione di xchat mi compare la scritta: interruzione processo figlio perdente. cosa vuol dire? purtroppo non posso installarlo tramite internet...
<Davide_G> ,,,
<nicotano> Davide_G,  e il pacchetto dove lo hai preso?
<nicotano> Davide_G,  http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository/Locale qui vedi come fare ad avere in locale pacchetti ma devi sempre scaricare dai repo
 * xfire78xx giorno :)
<Davide_G> help
<IVAN_> ciao
<IVAN_> c'è qualcuno?
<nicotano> !qualcuno | IVAN_
<ubot-it> IVAN_: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<IVAN_> qualcuno usa windows 7 insieme a linux?
<nicotano> IVAN_, devi chiedere per ubuntu o per windows?
<IVAN_> vorrei provare linux ma nn so da dove iniziare
<IVAN_> ho win 7 e vorrei installare anche linux
<nicotano> IVAN_, scarica l'immagine iso di ubuntu masterizzi su cd e provi senza installare
<IVAN_> no voglio installare e tenere tutti e due i sistemi operativi
<nicotano> IVAN_,  http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica   quando fai il boot scegli prova senza installare
<nicotano> IVAN_, prima provi così vedi se tutto il tuo HW è riconosciuto poi dall'apposita icona sul desktop scegli installa e nell'opzione che ti si chiederà scegli accanto al SO esistente
<IVAN_> per installare ho bisogno di preparare il dvd?
<nicotano> IVAN_, CD e predisponi il BIOS first boot CD
<IVAN_> come devo fare?
<lp__> come installo un tar.gz?
<nicotano> IVAN_, masterizza l'immagine iso a bassa velocità
<IVAN_> ok provo grazie
<nicotano> lp__, il tar.gz è archivo compresso lo decomprimi e poi leggi il read-me per le istruzioni o se c'è un file install
<cenc> heila ragazzi, ho installato ubuntu ma dopo l'installazione all'accensione mi dice boot from cd e non parte, adesso non riesco piu neanche a far ripartire l'installazione, avete idea di che può essere? sono mega ignorante in materia
<nicotano> archivio*
<nicotano> cenc, il cd masterizzato male
<nicotano> cenc,  http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<cenc> ho provato a masterizzarlo 2 volte ma non va...mi conviene farlo da un hard disk esterno o da una chiavetta quindi?
<lp__> nicotano se ti posto il readme riesci a darmi una mano?
<nicotano> cenc, come lo hai masterizzato come iso ?
<cenc> si
<cenc> ho  seguito la procedura
<nicotano> cenc, iso da dove hai scaricato? hai controllato integrità con md5sum?
<nicotano> !paste | lp__  metti qui poi vediamo
<ubot-it> lp__  metti qui poi vediamo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cenc> ho scaricato dal sito, la seconda parte che hai detto non l'ho capita
<ubuntu_> qualcuno conosce zoneminder ?
<nicotano> cenc, md5sum fai il ceck sul file scaruicato e produce unastringa alfanumerica che deve coincidere con quella presente sul server dove hai scaricato  www. releases.ubuntu.com
<lp__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/579293/
<ubuntu_> qualcuno conosce zoneminder ?
<plan_> salve
<nicotano> lp_ devi avere le librerie di sviluppo QT
<cenc> come si fa il ceck? scusa l'ignoranza
<plan_> ho un probelma
<plan_> con ubuntu 10.10
<plan_> anzi 2
<plan_> problemi
<ubuntu_> qualcuno conosce zoneminder ? ho un problema
<nicotano> cenc, md5sum nomefile e aspetti qualche minuto
<nicotano> plan_, 1 alla volta esponi e chisa e vuole risponde
<plan_> ok
<plan_> grazie
<lp__> nicotano hai visto il paste?
<nicotano> lp_ devi avere le librerie di sviluppo QT
<cenc> non ho capito neanche questo aimè ma credo tu stia presupponendo che al momento stia usando ubuntu ma sono su windows
<plan_> è la prima volta che uso ubuntu
<ubuntu_> qualcuno mi aiuta con zoneminder?
<lp__> quindi? come faccio ad averle^
<lp__> ?
<nicotano> cenc cerca md5sum er windows
<plan_> ho masterizzato l'immagine iso e installato ubuntu come unico SO
<cenc> ok
<nicotano> lp__, devi installare quelle inndicate nel read me
<ubuntu_> qualcuno mi aiuta con zoneminder?
<ubuntu_> qualcuno mi aiuta con zoneminder?
<ubuntu_> qualcuno mi aiuta con zoneminder?
<FloodBotIt1> ubuntu_: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<ubuntu_> qualcuno mi aiuta con zoneminder?
<ubuntu_> qualcuno mi aiuta con zoneminder?
<ubuntu_> qualcuno mi aiuta con zoneminder?
<FloodBotIt1> ubuntu_: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<nicotano> lp__, ma non esiste il programma che vuoi in deb o nei repo, se lo devi compilare e non hai librerie di sviluppo t'attacchi
<ubuntu_> qualcuno mi aiuta con zoneminder?
<FloodBotIt1> ubuntu_: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<lp__> è un viusalizzatore di file dwg, ho cercato ma non ho trovato nulla
<nicotano> !repeat | ubuntu_
<ubot-it> ubuntu_: non ripetere la tua domanda spesso, ogni N minuti. Non aumenterà le probabilità di ottenere una risposta ma provocherà solamente una reazione stizzita da parte degli altri utenti del canale. Se nessuno ti risponde riprova più tardi o utilizza le altre forme di supporto messe a dispozione dalla comunità.
<plan_> ora, quando avvio non esce il logo ... e il suono si sente quando desktop è già attivo
<ubuntu_> qualcuno mi aiuta con zoneminder?
<ubuntu_> qualcuno mi aiuta con zoneminder?
<ubuntu_> qualcuno mi aiuta con zoneminder?
<FloodBotIt1> ubuntu_: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<ubuntu_> qualcuno mi aiuta con zoneminder? ho assoluto bisogno di utilizzare questo software
<plan_> poi quando spengo il pc esce una schermata strana con diverse scritte...
<ubuntu_> qualcuno mi aiuta con zoneminder? ho assoluto bisogno di utilizzare questo software
<ubuntu_> qualcuno mi aiuta con zoneminder? ho assoluto bisogno di utilizzare questo software
<plan_> ho fatto errorri nell'installazione?
<ubuntu_> qualcuno mi aiuta con zoneminder? ho assoluto bisogno di utilizzare questo software
<FloodBotIt1> ubuntu_: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<ivan_> va bene ubuntu 10.10 amd 64 iso torrent?
<plan_> II problema: vorrei sapere se i pacchetti presenti nel gestore pacchetti vanno installati tutti...
<cobe571> ubuntu_ man zoneminder
<a7x> nicotano tranquillo
<ivan_> ubuntu-10.10-alternate-amd64.iso.torrent
<new> salve a tutti. avrei bisognio di aiuto con un software
<nicotano> a7x, ?
<ivan_> nicotano                       ubuntu-10.10-alternate-amd64.iso.torrent            va bene questo?
<lp__> nicotano niente allora?
<new> ho appena installato ubuntu ed ho bisogno di aiuto
<remix_tj> chiedi
<nicotano> ivan_, hai un processore 64 bit? hai ram 4 gb?
<ivan_> si
<plan_> qualcuno mi aiuta?
<nicotano> lp__, installa le librerie di sviluppo, installa le qt rixhieste e pprova a compilare
<nicotano> plan_, poi il resto funziona ?
<lp__> nicotano non so far niente di tutto quello che hai detto !! non sono esperto,!
<plan_> si
<nicotano> lp__,  diventa problema compilare
<lp__> quindi lasciamo stare?
<new> <remix_tj> non riesco a configurare zone minder. quando tento di aprirlo da browser mi da l'errore "404 Not Found"
<nicotano> plan_, a volte lo fa anche  me cmq prova a disabilitare i suoni di sistema e riavvia la sessione, poi ripristina i suoi
<remix_tj> new: evidentemente non hai seguito nessuna guida
<nicotano> suoni*
<remix_tj> new: http://www.zoneminder.com/wiki/index.php/Ubuntu
<new> ho provato a seguire più guide presenti in rete ma mi da sempre lo stesso errore
<ivan_> <nicotano> si ho 4g.ram e processore 64 bit
<new> <plan_> dimmi pure
<ivan_> portatile acer aspire 5740 g
<nicotano> ivan_, perchè alternate ?   deskop va bene per te   http://www.releases.ubuntu.com/10.10/ubuntu-10.10-desktop-amd64.iso
<ivan_> ok
<nicotano> ivan_,  questo è md5sum 1b9df87e588451d2ca4643a036020410 *ubuntu-10.10-desktop-amd64.iso
<nicotano> ivan_, masterizza iso a 4x se puoi
<remix_tj> new: se quelle guide sono li' vuol dire che funziona, seguile veramente passo passo e sicuramente qualcosa funzionera'
<ivan_> posso
<ivan_> grazie
<nicotano> :)
<new> <remix_tj> ho gia provato a seguirne più di una ma non riesco ad accedere a "http://localhost/zm  should open Zoneminder screen"
<remix_tj> eh, non hai configurato apache
<remix_tj> ergo
<remix_tj> non hai seguito la guida
<remix_tj> :-)
<ivan_> se mi piace ubuntu mollo win ora vedo
<remix_tj> new: a quel link che ti ho dato c'e' una guida che funziona sicuramente
<lp__> QUALCUNO conosce la differenza tra apache e apache2?
<nicotano> mo facciamo la tribu', il 2 è più nuovo IMHO
<new> <remix_tj> sto provando a seguirla. (come si configura apache?)
<new> e cosa è
<remix_tj> c'e' scritto tutto, tu segui quel che ti dice
<new> ?????
<remix_tj> !info apache2 | new
<ubot-it> apache2 (source: apache2): Apache HTTP Server metapackage. In component main, is optional. Version 2.2.16-1ubuntu3.1 (maverick), package size 1 kB, installed size 36 kB
<new> <remix_tj> grazie dell'aiuto ma ce l'ho fatta da solo
<new> ergo non mi sei stato d'aiuto
<remix_tj> new: non diamo mica la pappa pronta a nessuno qui eh
<lp__> remix, mi puoi spiegare in due parole la differenza? per favore
<plan_> nicotano_perché non compare il logo ubuntu all'acccensione? e perchè allo spegnimento compaiono scritte strane?
<plan_> i pacchetti presenti in Gestore pacchetti vanno installati tutti?
<nicotano> plan_, installa quanto occorre e se occorre
<plan_> avrai capito che non un esperto... come capisco quanto occorre?
<plan_> *sono
<nicotano> plan_, cosa devi installare ? se ti manca un programma lo installi o sa gestore pacchetti o da software center altrimenti campa tranquillo
<plan_> ok
<plan_> grazie
<nicotano> :)
<remix_tj> lp__: ?
<remix_tj> ah, la differenza tra apache e apache2 e' semplice, apache2 e' la versione 2 di apache
<lp__> che differenza c'è tra apache e apche2?
<remix_tj> tutto li'
<remix_tj> semplicemente si usa sempre apache2
<lp__> quindi piu evoluta?
<remix_tj> esatto
<lp__> ok
<lp__> ehm, altra domanda cosa puo servire apache?
<remix_tj> apache e' un webserver, quel servizio che pubblica contenuti sul weh
<remix_tj> *web
<remix_tj> qua e' meglio pero' che ti vai a leggere su wikipedia
<roby> esiste un softwere per bloccare determinati siti ?
<agnese> giorno... qualcuno ha un'idea del perchè il mio rekonq è grigio e bloccato anche dopo un riavvio? 8( mi piaceva
<Peace-> agnese: :S
<agnese> ma sei li XD mi si è impallato rekonq -.- non è giusto -.-
<Peace-> agnese scarica firefox
<Peace-> e installa konqueror
<agnese> tra l'altro quando ho provato ad aprire il link che mi hai dato tu... ho riavviato ma lui è acora ingrigiato e non si chiude se non con xkill 8(
<Peace-> il resto lascia perdere
<agnese> 8( mi piaceva >.<
<agnese> ok 8(
<Peace-> rekonq
<agnese> ho già installato firefox
<Peace-> si incazza su blip.tv
<Peace-> motivio webkit..
<agnese> posso bloccarlo?
<agnese> cioè, in sto caso, come si sblocca?
<Peace-> agnese: lo killi e lo fai ripartire
<Peace-> non c'è altor modo
<Peace-> agnese: cmq lascia stare rekonq
<Peace-> agnese: direi mettti konqueror
<agnese> ah... ok. lo avevo fatto ma lo avevo fatto ripartire con lo stesso link, quindi aveva ragione lui XD
<Peace-> quando non va konqueror
<Peace-> tastro destro apri con firefox
<agnese> ok, non collide vero con rekonq?
<Peace-> rekon lo puoi pure piallare
<Peace-> o tenere
<Peace-> come vuoi
<Peace-> agnese: installa anche kmplayer
<Peace-> ...
<agnese> perfetto, mi sa che lo tengo che mi piaceva XD
<Peace-> che i video ogv te li vede bene
<agnese> kmplayer?
<agnese> ok
<agnese> tutto da repository?
<Peace-> agnese: eh si
<Peace-> agnese: perche su blip kmplauyer va da dio
<Peace-> agnese: http://wstaw.org/m/2011/03/12/plasma-desktopco1468.jpg
<agnese> comunque rekonq se lo chiudo con xkill se lo riavvio continua a cercare di aprire quella pagina e quindi rimane impallato
<agnese> c'ha una cache da ripulire?
<Peace-> agnese rekonq www.google.com in terminale
<Peace-> prova un po a vedere
<agnese> <unknown program name>(2575)/ kdemain: rekonq is already running!   ò.O
<agnese> io non lo vedo tra i processi...
<Peace-> agnese: da terminare
<Peace-> agnese: pkill rekonq
<overdarkm> ciao raga
<Peace-> o killall rekonq
<agnese> opla
<overdarkm> o un grave problema con l'audio potete aiutarmi
<overdarkm> ?
<agnese> Peace- vince
<overdarkm> allora?
<agnese> io sono una schiappa, ma se dici che problema hai magari anche io posso aiutare XD
<overdarkm> praticamente o cambiato HDD con uno sata da 500 e rimontando il pc l'audio non mi funziona più
<overdarkm> ne su ubuntu ne su xp !
<overdarkm> nemmeno con cuffie , e come che gli attacchi siano disabilitati !
<agnese> ok, io non ne ho idea... ma almeno il problema è fuori, magari qualcuno ti risponderà ;)
<overdarkm> speriamo !
<overdarkm> XD
<andrea1969> buonaaer  tutti. Sto provando da ogi pomeriggio ad abilitare una usbwireless usrobotics 805423. Ho provato con Wine Ndswrapper ma niente. Qualcuno ha qualche idea per aiutarmi? Grazie
<Peace-> agnese: ma hai kubuntu 10.10?
<agnese> si Peace-
<Peace-> agnese: e allora copia e incolla
<Peace-> quello che trovi qui
<Peace-> agnese: http://nowardev.wordpress.com/usefull-link-for-kubuntu-and-multimedia-stuff/what-you-would-want-to-do-on-startup-multimedia-side/
<Peace-> installa quasi tutta la porcheria che serve
<Peace-> vedi tu che cosa togliere
<Peace-> magari non ti serve kdenlive
<Peace-> e roba per il video editing
<agnese> mmmh
<agnese> ok
<Peace-> ma per il codec
<Peace-> e cose cosi copi incolli e via
<agnese> ho paura di combinare danni, adesso guardo bene cos'è che installa
<agnese> perchè ci sono quasi, non volevo distruggere tutto quello che ho fatto fino ad ora xD
<jester-> andrea1969: installa il metapacchetto linux-backports-modules-compat-wireless-2.6.36-2.6.35-25-generic
<andrea1969> jester-: tramite ubuntu software center'
<jester-> andrea1969: certo
<jester-> andrea1969: poi vedi se con iwconfig compare la scheda
<andrea1969> jester-: grazie. provo e ti aggiorno.
<andrea1969> jester-: non riesco a trovare il pachetto...ho provato a cercare linux, backport ma niente
<NICOLA88> ciao a tutti,   ho letto che si può passare alla versione successiva di ubuntu in pubblicazione a fine aprile  tramite gli aggiornamenti. Mi chiedevo se è necessario il back-up  oppure si comporta come un semplice aggiornamento. 2° ho letto che nella nuova versione gnome  sarà sostituito con Unity, è molto diverso?
<jester-> andrea1969: 10.10?
<andrea1969> jester-: si
<jester-> NICOLA88: backup male non fa
<jester-> andrea1969: sudo apt-get install linux-backports-modules-compat-wireless-2.6.36-2.6.35-25-generic
<lp__> ho installato un programma con wine ma mi esce questo problema quando lo lancio Errore di runtime429 cosa devo fare?
<lp__> il componente activex non puo creare l'oggetto
<andrea1969> jester-: laniato il comando. Per verificare se legge ed é ativo il dispositovo usb wireless do il comando iwconfig. Cosa dovrei trovare?
<jester-> andrea1969: hai riavviato?
<andrea1969> jester-: no. provvedo subito
<lp__> jester niente?
<jester-> lp__: non tutto gira in wine
<lp__> mi sa che poco gira!!
<jester-> lp__: tutto gira, se non 3d, su winzoz in virtualbox
<jester-> aperte che non si capisce perchè usare linux volendo applicazioni win
<andrea1969> jester-: ho riavviato. L'icona delle connessioni mi dice ancora che la ete senza fili non è abilitata...
<jester-> andrea1969: iwconfig e metti la risposta nel pastebin
<jester-> !paste | andrea1969
<ubot-it> andrea1969: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<andrea1969> jester-: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/579330/
<jester-> andrea1969: hai due schede?
<jester-> andrea1969: o hai sbagliato a incollare
<andrea1969> jester-: non ho idea. e' un computer che mi é stato regalato. per provare aconnettermi sto utilizzando un usb adapter
<jester-> andrea1969: secondo iwconfig hai due schede. o hai ancora installato il driver ndiswrapper
<andrea1969> jester-: non ho rimosso nulla del ndiwrapper. avevo provato anche con quello.
<jester-> andrea1969: ok dai ndiswrapper -l
<andrea1969> jester-: in che senso. lo devo eseguire
<jester-> andrea1969: ok dai ndiswrapper -l nel terminale e metti nel paste la risposta
<overdarkm> jester mi puoi aiutare nel problema che o detto prima ?
<jester-> overdarkm: non seguivo il canale
<overdarkm> ok telo ridico
<overdarkm> !
<andrea1969> jester-: non da alcuna risposta
<jester->  ndiswrapper -l  (-elle)
<overdarkm> lo trovi qua in minimi particolari
<overdarkm> http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php/topic,448379.0.html
<jester-> overdarkm: hai aggiunto un hd o cambiato e installato
<overdarkm> aggiunto
<andrea1969> jester-: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/579332/ confermo
<jester-> overdarkm: non vedo che centri un hd aggiunto con l'audio segato, il problema è un altro
<andrea1969> jester-: spero di non demoralizzarti...
<jester-> andrea1969: nada?
<andrea1969> jester-: nada nada
<overdarkm> il problema e che non capisco cosa e andato storto ! ho anche resettato il bios ma niente !
<jester-> andrea1969: sudo dpkg  --purge ndiswrapper-utils-1.9
<jester-> andrea1969: cat /etc/network/interfaces e metti nel paste
<jester-> overdarkm: ripeto: non ha niente a che vedere con hd aggiunto
<jester-> overdarkm: guarda nelle preferenze audio e installa gnome-alsamixer quindi vedi se è tutto a posto
<andrea1969> jester-: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/579333/ come mi regolo per cat /etc/network/interfaces
<jester-> andrea1969: sudo dpkg  --purge ndisgtk  ndiswrapper-utils-1.9
<overdarkm> fatto non è cambiato nulla
<overdarkm> !
<overdarkm> come sono combinate le schede audio e ubuntu ?
<andrea1969> jester-: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/579335/ la rimozione dovrebbe essere andat in porto
<jester-> andrea1969: ok dai il secondo adesso
<overdarkm> jester se ne compro una scheda audio e la monto funziona ?
<andrea1969> jester-: ho dato ndiswrapper -l. di seguito la risposta:Error: ndiswrapper-utils-1.9 not installed!
<jester-> andrea1969: cat /etc/network/interfaces e metti nel paste
<andrea1969> jester-: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/579337/
<jester-> andrea1969: riavvia e controlla ancora iwconfig
<seccardo> salve a tutti. Ho cambiato la modalità del mio controlle SATA da "AHCI" a "compatible"; funziona tutto, ma il led dell'HDD mi rimane sempre acceso: qual'è il modulo che dovrei eventualmente sistemare?
<andrea1969> jester-: l'icona delle connessioni segnala che ci sono ue reti wireless senza fili e la onnessione attiva via ethernet
<jester-> seccardo: dovrebbe andare in ide
<jester-> andrea1969: una non è tua
<jester-> andrea1969: fai connettere la tua
<seccardo> jester-: ok... spe che vedo la lista dei moduli.
<andrea1969> jester-: mi dice che son entrambe disabilitate. non posso selezionarle
<jester-> seccardo: ahci per mac tarocato
<andrea1969> jester-: come posso invairti copia della videata?
<jester-> andrea1969: rfkill list
<andrea1969> jester-: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/579352/
<seccardo> jester-: no il "problema" è nel mio portatile Toshiba; quando ho installato Kubu il controller era in AHCI; siccome devo avviarlo (ogni tanto) con un BART che mi hanno fornito per lavoro ho cambiato la modalità SATA
<jester-> andrea1969: sudo rfkill unblock all
<seccardo> jester-: ed il led dell'hdd ora rimane fisso (non mi frega molto, era solo per capire quali moduli vengono interessati dalla modifica).
<jester-> andrea1969 non so di toshiba ma va che linux funza anche con ahci
<jester-> seccardo: comunque continua a veder e 2 schede
<jester-> seccardo: se togli la usb?
<andrea1969> jester-: aspetta http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/579353/. non ho capito il tuo commento successivo al messaggio a terminale
<seccardo> jester-: usb? Scusa non comprendo. :-)
<jester-> seccardo/ andrea1969  comunque continua a veder e 2 schede
<jester-> andrea1969: perchè sei root?
<jester-> andrea1969: se sei root solo rfkill unblock all
<jester-> andrea1969: togli la usb e ridai iwconfig
<andrea1969> jester-: intanto qquesto é il risultato dopo il comando http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/579362/. adesso tolgo la scheda e do iwconfig
<jester-> andrea1969: iwlist wlan1 scan
<andrea1969> jester-: aggiungo anche il rislutato di iwconfig?
<jester-> andrea1969: si
<andrea1969> jester-: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/579365/
<jester-> andrea1969: usb staccata?
<andrea1969> jester-: si
<jester-> andrea1969: iwlist wlan0 scan
<jester-> andrea1969: hai una scheda integrata anche
<jester-> e forse non abilitata nel bios o spenta col stato
<jester-> andrea1969: lspci | grep -i network
<andrea1969> jester-: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/579366/. ldo il comando intanto
<andrea1969> jester-: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/579369/. devo fare qualche tentativo sul bios?
<jester-> andrea1969: intel funza di natura guarda nel bios se è eneble e se per caso hai un tasto con cui accendere e spegnere la wifi
<andrea1969> jester-: cè un tasto F5 con icona pc e (( )). se la premo mi dice che sto per uscire dalla chat
<jester-> andrea1969: rfkill list la da haedware disabilitata
<jester-> sul bordo del pc?
<jester-> non c'è un tasto  wifi?
<andrea1969> jester-: perdonami ma non ho capito cosa dovrei fare
<jester-> andrea1969: accenderla se nel bios è abilitata
<alessandro_> buona sera  a tutti
<alessandro_> posso chiedervi se esiste un pachetto che riconosca le chiavette internet in maniera automatica?
<andrea1969> jester-: dal bios wireless e bluetooth sono abilitati. IL BLUETOOTH é sicuramente disabilitato da un pulsane del pc . me lo dice.
<jester-> andrea1969: pure la wifi ha un pulsante
<jester-> da qualche parte
<jester-> andrea1969: che pc è
<seccardo> jester-: risolto... sembra che i moduli ide su controller sata in modalità compatibile si comportino così: il led del disco resta sempre acceso.
<seccardo> torno tra un attimo.
<andrea1969> jester-: dal bios il wireless é enabled. il blutooh funziona regoalrmente
<jester-> andrea1969: che pc è
<andrea1969> jester-: lenovo thinkpad jester- r61
<Steeler> ho ancora li problema con flash
<Steeler> di nuovo
<Steeler> non è possibile !!!!
<Steeler> la seconda volta che succede !!! che schifo !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<jester-> andrea1969: http://download.lenovo.com/ibmdl/pub/pc/pccbbs/mobiles_pdf/42x3547_04.pdf
<alessandro_> scusate mi sapreste dire quale sono i pacchetti per riconoscere le key wi-fi?
<jester-> andrea1969: pagina 62
<jester-> alessandro_: se te la vede come normale usb serve il driver
<jester-> andrea1969: tasti fn-F5
<jester-> styacca e riattacca
<jester-> stacca
<seccardo> rieccomi
<alessandro_> per cui serve la key, che ahimè non ho qui.
<jester-> alessandro_: eh
<jester-> alessandro_: è roba tim?
<sh0t> salve ragazzi ho dei problemi con flash
<sh0t> dopo l'ultimo aggiornamento
<sh0t> vedo i video in rosso su youtube
<sh0t> ho provato a reinstallare flash ma niente
<sh0t> uso chrome
<Steeler> come faccio a guardare you tube sul lettore multimediale?? mi da questo errore: GStreamer ha incontrato un errore generico nelle librerie di support
<alessandro_> purtroppo la key mi verrà gentilmente donata lunedì, so solo che l'operatore è wind.
<jester-> sh0t: togli i boscotti e poi blocca quelli di youtube
<jester-> alessandro_: la maggior parte delle key funza adesso
<jester-> se non funza si vedrà quando ce l'hai
<alessandro_> grazie sono sempre sicuro con tutti voi.
<andrea1969> jester-: con FN+F5 abilito e disabilito il blutooth. Nella area connessioni se collego la usb wireless vedo due reti senza fili. una con descrizione INTEL PRO- Wireless 3945 ABG [golan] e l'altra usr usb2.0 wlan
<seccardo> sh0
<jester-> andrea1969: hai visto il manulae?
<seccardo> sh0: è successo anche a me... cancella tutta la cronologia del tuo browser e poi vai su youtube
<jester-> andrea1969: comunque prova a far connettere le due
<seccardo> sh0t: poi carica un video, clicca con il pulsante destro sul video, e disabilita l'accelerazione hardware
<jester-> seccardo: è il cocokie di youtube, basta cancellarlo e bloccare il sito
<jester-> fa cosi sono sulle 32 bit
<sh0t> ma scusa jester-  se blocco i cookie di youtube poi con autenticazione e cose varie come funzia?
<andrea1969> jester-: mistero. se utilizzo fn+f5 si abilita il blutooth mentre niente sul ei
<jester-> sh0t: funza
<seccardo> jester-: ah ok, io avevo risolto disabilitando l'accelerazione HW. :-)
<sh0t> ok ora provo...
<jester-> andrea1969: dovrebbe darti un menu
<jester-> tieni premuto
<jester-> andrea1969: comunque rfkill unblock all e prova con la usb dopo un 10 secondi
<sh0t> jester-, grazie.
<sh0t> :)
<andrea1969_> jester-: la combinazione fn+f5 abilita le connessioni wireless e blutooth. Se lo seleziono attivo e disativo il blutooth ma nn rle reti wirelees. vedo i due dispositivi harware ma non posso selezionarli
<jester-> andrea1969_:  rfkill unblock all e prova con la usb dopo un 10
<jester-> secondi
<andrea1969_> jester-: stesso problema. provo a togliere e rimete la usb wless
<jester-> andrea1969_: sudo apt-get install wicd
<jester-> andrea1969_: sudo dpkg --purge network-manager-gnome network-manager e riavvia
<seccardo> bene vado. buona serata a tutti.
<jester-> cià seccardo
<onebitxajax> jester-; ho una domanda da farti
<onebitxajax> nn mi monta mai la partizione di swap
<onebitxajax> e al boot mi idce sempre che ce un errore e che devo aspettare o premere C
<onebitxajax> io aspetto aspetto ma niente
<onebitxajax> poi premo C
<onebitxajax> ho solo 1gb di ram
<andrea1969> jester-: sulla ethernet sono riusciti a ricollegarmimi dice che non cé nessuna rete wireless
<jester-> enzotib: vai nelle impstazioni
<jester-> impstazioni
<jester-> in rete wieless che hai
<jester-> waln0 ?
<jester-> la prima voce
<jester-> se non vede wlano attacca la usb e scrivi wlan1
<jester-> poi fai un refresh
<pozzi0> ciao
<andrea1969> jester-: ho selezionato nuovamente fn+f5. blutooth funzionante ma niente wireless. mi spiace farti perdere tanto tempo.
<pozzi0> qualcuno aiuterebbe uno totalmente nuovo ad ubunto \linux?
<pozzi0> se non avete voglia di rompervi le palle
<pozzi0> vi capisco
<pozzi0> me l'ha detto il sito di venire qui
<jester-> andrea1969: pari wicd, vai in impostazioni
<jester-> pozzi0: siamo qui apposta per romperci le balle
<andrea1969> jester-: cosa intendi?
<pozzi0> grazie allora
<jester-> o credi che i luuxari siano normali
<jester-> andrea1969: apri la finestra wicd e leggimi i menu in alto
<jester-> linuxari*
<pozzi0> senti un po'
<andrea1969> jester-: nessuna rete trovata
<jester-> andrea1969: leggimi i menu in alto alla finestrella
<pozzi0> ho installato ubuntu 10.10 jester-
<pozzi0> ma non mi sembra beccare
<pozzi0> le linee
<andrea1969> jester-: vedo solo wired default
<jester-> andrea1969: ci sono dei menu sul bordo supriore
<jester-> pozzi0: linee de che
<pozzi0> linee wireless
<pozzi0> che con windows mi prende
<jester-> pozzi0: apri un terminale
<pozzi0> cioè?
<PaoloRotolo> pozzi0, applicazioni - terminale
<PaoloRotolo> pozzi0, applicazioni - accessori - terminale *
<jester-> pozzi0: accessori/terminale
<andrea1969> jester-: disconnect all   -- refresh --- prefernces ---about -- quit
<jester-> andrea1969: vai in preferences
<pozzi0> va bene grazie
<jester-> andrea1969: cosa vedi
<pozzi0> ok jeseter
<pozzi0> jester-
<pozzi0> poi?
<jester-> pozzi0: scrivi lspci | grep -i network e incolla qui la risposta
<andrea1969> jester-: general setting --- external programs -- advanced setting
<jester-> andrea1969: alla voce wireless?
<pozzi0> jester- dice
<pozzi0> network controller: broadcom corporation
<jester-> pozzi0: capi
<jester-> pozzi0: sei collegato da cavo?
<pozzi0> no cioè
<pozzi0> vorrei collegarmi al mio router
<pozzi0> attraverso il wi fi
<jester-> pozzi0: col pc interessato non sei collegato a internet col cavo di rete?
<andrea1969> jester-: wired automatic connection é settato use default network profile
<pozzi0> no
<jester-> pozzi0: per installare il driver serve essere collegato a internet
<pozzi0> non è ancora connesso
<jester-> quindi recupera un avo
<jester-> cavo
<pozzi0> va bene
<pozzi0> ma driver di cosa?
<pozzi0> per installare il driver? che driver?
<jester-> andrea1969: fammi uno shot e postalo su imagebin
<jester-> !image | andrea1969
<ubot-it> andrea1969: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<jester-> pozzi0: il driver per la tua scheda di rete
<pozzi0> quindi devo collegarmi tramite cavo
<pozzi0> e installare il driver?
<jester-> pozzi0: qualsiasi èeriferica necessita di un driver per funzare in winzoz cpmpreso
<pozzi0> cioè non ho modo di collegarmi al wi fi ora e installare così il driver?
<jester->  pozzi0 attacchi il cavo, ti colleghi, vai in amministrazione/driver aggiuntivi e abiliti il driver consigliato
<pozzi0> e poi dopo questo
<pozzi0> dovrei riuscire a collegarmi col wireless?
<jester-> pozzi0: si potrebbe fare ma essendo tu niubbo è un casino
<jester-> pozzi0: dopo aver installato il drive avrai la wifi
<pozzi0> va bene ti ringrazio
<pozzi0> non so se ce la farò ma almeno ho capito
<andrea1969> jester-: http://imagebin.org/142572
<jester-> pozzi0: attacchi il filo e sei in internet senza fare nulla
<jester-> andrea1969: vai in avanced setting
<pozzi0> ok amministrazione -> driver aggiuntivi non lo trovo
<pozzi0> ah invece si
<jester-> pozzi0: è in inglese?
<andrea1969> jester-: stesso procedimento quando ci sono sopra?
<pozzi0> si
<pozzi0> è ancora in inglese
<jester-> andrea1969: yess
<jester-> pozzi0: mi pare sia external driver o simile
<pozzi0> ma si si l'ho visto
<pozzi0> avevo solo saltato la prima voce
<jester-> pozzi0: è anche facile che ti esca l'icona di avviso
<andrea1969> jester-: http://imagebin.org/142574
<pozzi0> ma dopo dopo driver aggiuntivi
<pozzi0> devo cercare
<pozzi0> driver della scheda di rete?
<pozzi0> o cosa?
<jester-> andrea1969: in general fammi vedere la parte alta della pagina
<jester-> pozzi0: li ti si apre una finestra con la pappa pronta
<pozzi0> bene grazie
<jester-> pozzi0: avrai broacom e un driver consigliato
<andrea1969> jester-: http://imagebin.org/142575
<pozzi0> ok
<pozzi0> broacom è la scheda di rete?
<jester-> andrea1969: usb attaccata?
<jester-> pozzi0: si
<andrea1969> jester-: si
<jester-> broadcom
<jester-> andrea1969: se fai il refresh?
<jester-> andrea1969: non compare la wifi?
<andrea1969> jester-: mi dice sempre che non trova le reti. dovrebbe comparire qualcosa da selezionare di wireless?
<jester-> andrea1969: sudo rfkill unblock all e riprova dopo qualche secondo
<pozzi0> jester- ti chiedo anche un'altra cosa
<pozzi0> per linux mi serve l'antivirus?
<jester-> pozzi0: non serve
<pozzi0> non so perchè ma me l'aspettavo
<jester-> nemmeno un firewalle se stai dietro a un router
<andrea1969> jester-: qualcsa é successo. vedo le reti disponibili... aspetta che provo a collegarmi!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<jester-> ok
<jester-> andrea1969: se funza la usb disattiva nel bios la integrata e pace
<jester-> andrea1969: wlan0 è la integrata wlan1 la usb
<andrea1969> jester-: E' andata!!!!!!!!! va benissimo utilizzarela usb wireless. disabilito da bios e amen.
<jester-> ok
<jester-> andrea1969: mi sa che il driver linux non permette la funzione fn-f5
<andrea1969> jester-: la sto utilizzando in questo momento. il cao ethernet è scollegato. G R A Z I  E !
<jester-> andrea1969: se hai winzoz attivala da li magari
<jester-> andrea1969: ricordati di sudo rfkill unblock all
<andrea1969> jester-: non so cosa sia winzoz
<aquils> salve a tutti
<jester-> andrea1969: windows xp seven sticass
<andrea1969> jester-: lo devo fare ogni voltA?
<aquils> mi servirebbero dei consigli per mettere su un server samba
<aquils> con ubuntu
<aquils> o più semplicemente un manuale
<jester-> andrea1969: penso vada in conflitto con la integrata, s non vedi la wifi dai il comando
<jester-> !samba | aquils
<ubot-it> aquils: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Server/Samba
<andrea1> ciao a tutti come faccio a togliere correttamente win xp da virtualbox caricata su ubuntru 10.04
<aquils> grazie ^_^
<jester-> !server | aquils
<ubot-it> aquils: server is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Server
<jester-> andrea1: dalla finestra di lancio lo cancelli
<andrea1> basta quello.............ok grazie
<aquils> grazie ragazzi
<jester-> de nada
<andrea1969> jester-: mi ricordi solo il comando?
<aquils> adesso ci provo ad installare ubuntu server
<aquils> e poi provo a configurarlo
<jester-> andrea1969: sudo rfkill unblock all
<andrea1969> jester-: buonaserata
<andrea1> ultimamanete succede che quando spengo il notebook i led rimangono ancora accesi per una ventina di secondi....
<andrea1> chiaramente solo quando il notebook e' collegato con la batteria e non a corrente
<gandalf88bis> sera ragazzi
<gandalf88bis> ho un serio problema con il riconoscimento delle periferiche audio su ubuntu 10.04 (solo su fisso)
<gandalf88bis> qualcuno mi può dare una mano?
<matteone> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<esulu> cioa a tutti
<esulu> signori per vedere solamente se una chiavetta internet wifi usb
<esulu> funziona su ubuntu come devo fare
<esulu> solamente inserirlo
<Davide_G> ciao a tutti
<yankee> qualcuno sa xk dopo aver aggiornato chromium alla versione 10 non riesco ad utilizzarlo?
<yankee> lo avvio, e le schede predefinite non si caricano
<yankee> e poi compare la finestra che ti chiede di terminare la pagina
<agnese> PuonSabattoSera ^^ qualcuno mi sa dire come creare un file .bin please? O.O
<onebitxajax> agnese; intendi .bin iso? o.bin binario?
<step87> ciao, ho un netbook acer em 350 con 1 gb di ram e vorrei installare ubuntu 10.10 netbook remix....qualcuno di voi l'ha provato su questo netbook????cosa me ne dite?
<roby> step87, credo che sa hai 10.10 potresti provare anche unity ma non sono sicuro
<esulu> ciao a tutti
<esulu> CoOltux ci sei
<esulu> ?
<gnubiagio98> posso chiedervi di un problema riguardo a wine?
<gnubiagio98> sempre ci sia qualcuno
<gnubiagio98> scusate ma non mi sono ancora accertato che ci sia qualcuno
<roby> gnubiagio98, tu fai la domanda se qualcuno c'è e sa risponde
<gnubiagio98> sì, perché?
<roby> perchè sono le regole del canale, funziona così
<gnubiagio98> quali regole?
<gnubiagio98> bé, posso formulare la domanda adesso?
<gnubiagio98> la domanda è: quando uso programmi su piattaforma wine, ogni volta che il programma tenta di scaricare file importanti da internet, l'operazione non va a buon fine
<gnubiagio98> che è successo e come posso risolvere?
<gnubiagio98> se volete saperlo ho installato wine dal ppa
<gnubiagio98> potete aiutarmi?
<onebitxajax> gnubiagio98; devi solo apsettare
<onebitxajax> purtroppo a questa ora spesso si va a dormire
<gnubiagio98> ok
<gnubiagio98> lo so
<onebitxajax> :D
<gnubiagio98> tu sai come aiutarmi?
<onebitxajax> purtroppo no
<onebitxajax> io ho installato wine ma nn so come aiutarti a me va tutto bene
<onebitxajax> che software e'?
<gnubiagio98> che intendi...?
<gnubiagio98> che intendi per che software è?
<onebitxajax> cio eil software che e' su wine e nn si connette
<gnubiagio98> tutti (per gli scaricamenti)
<onebitxajax> ma nessuno si connette a internet?
<roby> gnubiagio98, fai un esempio
<gnubiagio98> internet explorer si connette, ma nessuno scarica
<gnubiagio98> i programmi per il websetup!
<gnubiagio98> che fanno l'installazione online
<roby> gnubiagio98, ma perchè se vuoi usare win non usi virtual box ?
<gnubiagio98> sto pensando ad un esempio
<gnubiagio98> mmm... ottima idea
<gnubiagio98> c'ho già provato
<roby> gnubiagio98,  io wine lo uso per qualche programma
<gnubiagio98> io per i giochi
<onebitxajax> i giochi si connettono a intrnet?
<gnubiagio98> non lo so
<gnubiagio98> uso giochi client, che prima scaricano la patch per funzionare
<roby> gnubiagio98, hai usato plau on linux con wine ?
<roby> play on linux
<gnubiagio98> non sono nella lista
<onebitxajax> hai provato a cercare qui http://appdb.winehq.org/ ?
<onebitxajax> se ci sono e se realmente funzionano con wine
<gnubiagio98> ma io parlo degli scaricamenti in generale
<onebitxajax> mmm anche con ubuntu normale?
<roby> gnubiagio98,  io sto scaricando con ff su wine e sto scaricando picasa
<gnubiagio98> eppure i websetup e i webpatcher non funzionano
<gnubiagio98> e non credo di essere il primo
<onebitxajax> gnubiagio98; ti consiglio di ripassare domani
<onebitxajax> sicuramente ti daranno una mano
<gnubiagio98> ok
<gnubiagio98> io cerco sul sito ufficiale
<Cyanide_> ciao, ho il mic interno del portatile che non mi funziona, con la live è ok per cui non è rotto
<Cyanide_> ok trovato grazie comunque bimbi
<Cyanide_> notte
#ubuntu-it 2011-03-13
<mirko-cod> ciao a tutti
<ugone> Ciao a tutti
<massimo18> Buona Domenica
<giulia> Ciao...Qualche anima pia ha la soluzione per questo mio bug che mi blocca il gestore aggiornamenti?bacio..
<giulia> 'E:Apertura di /etc/apt/sources.list.d/private-ppa.launchpad.net_commercial-ppa-uploaders_fluendo-wmv-plugins_ubuntu.list - ifstream::ifstream (13: Permesso negato)'
<krato> ciao a tutti: il mic del mio pc non è rilevato da ubuntu, cosa posso fare??Grazie
<tartarin> non compare indicazione alcuna riguardo alla temperatura, pur avendo impostato località, latitudine e longitudine del luogo
<roger_> Buongiorno ragazzi!..
<roger_> Non riesco ad installare il cd ubuntu 10.10 i836 su di un pentium acer aspire...l'installazione si ferma ad una schermata blu con questa dicitura:stop: 0x0000007b (0x78d2524,0xc0000034,0x00000000,0x00000000)
<roger_> ..faccio presente che non ho nessun disco di ripristino sistema...prima c'era vista!
<roger_> Ringrazio anticipatamente..^_^
<roger_> Cortesemente mi potreste dire dove potrei cercare una souzione...grazie.
<checcoxyz> ciao ragazzi, sono nuovo di linux, qualcuno mi sa spiegare come si installa il cairo doc
<Matteone> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Matteone> ciao a tutti, oggi non so per quale motivo, non mi funziona internet, il cavo è collegato e c'è la spia sul router che lo indica, quando sul terminale digito pppoeconf mi scrive http://paste.ubuntu.com/579698/
<Matteone> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<seccardo> buongiorno; ho scoperto uno strano comportamento di KDE che porta al crash dello spazio di lavoro e relativo workaround, ma non riesco a capire se il bug è già noto...
<new_user> salve, sono un nuovo utente.
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<new_user> avrei bisogno di aiuto.
<jester-> dica
<new_user> non riesco a leggere un CD
<jester-> un cd in particolare o tutti i cd
<new_user> un cd in particolare
<jester-> che contiene?
<new_user> ma con windows 7 mi funziona perfettamente
<jester-> cosa contiene il cd
<new_user> contiene un documento in formato .PDF
<jester-> new_user: il cd lo monta? vedi l'icona sul desktop?
<new_user> si
<jester-> new_user: cliccala
<new_user> l'ho cliccata
<jester-> e poi clicca il file.pdf
<new_user> non è presente il file .PDF
<jester-> è un cd protetto?
<new_user> no
<jester-> new_user: dal filemanager premi contro e H
<jester-> control-H
<new_user> cosa è il filemanager?
<jester-> o menu visualizza/visualizza files nascosti
<jester-> new_user: cartella home o nautilus
<jester-> la finestra che si apre cliccando l'icona cdrom
<mous16> ciao a tutti!
<new_user> ho fatto visualizza > mostra file nascosti
<new_user> ma non vedo ancora nulla
<jester-> new_user: non è comparso?
<jester-> strana la cosa
<new_user> come posso fare?
<jester-> Holden: cd con dentro un pdf, in seven lo vede in ubuntu no
<mous16> ho necessità di monitorare con clamav una cartella continuamente, solo che il file di configurazione permette solo di specificare con una regex quali dir NON controllare. come è fatta la regex che matcha tutte e sole le righe che non iniziano con "/mnt/mia/dir". ovviamente le sottocartelle devono essere controllate
<Holden> jester-, hmm... che filesystem ha il cd?
<jester-> new_user:apri un terminale, scrivi ls /cdrom
<jester-> Holden: boh
<Holden> jester-, sarà in qualche formato strano forse?
<jester-> Holden: come lo scopriamo
<Holden> jester-, basta guardare dmesg dopo che metti il cd
<pozzi0> ciao
<pozzi0> sentite
<pozzi0> se ho un computer con la partizione
<new_user> facendo clic-destro > proprietà mi viene fuori "tipo di file system: isofs"
<pozzi0> metà windows e metà linux
<Holden> mous16, qualcosa tipo  grep -v '/mnt/mia/dir'
<pozzi0> posso spostare in qualche modo i file da windows al linux?
<pozzi0> o vicerversa?
<pozzi0> viceversa?
<pozzi0> dico senza usare supporti esterni
<jester-> new_user: destro sull'icona cdrom e espelli, lo rimetti e dai nel terminale dmesg | tail poi incolli nel pastebin
<jester-> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Holden> pozzi0, si, basta montare la partizione su linux e spostare quello che vuoi
<pozzi0> no non ho capito, la partizione è già fatta
<pozzi0> io sono su linux e
<pozzi0> vorrei portare dei file che ho su windows
<mous16> Holden: no, il file di configurazione accetta solo regex standard, non posso usare grep. inoltre quella prende per buona anche /ciao/mnt/mia/dir
<Holden> pozzi0, se sei su linux, vai nel menù risorse, dovresti vedere la tua partizione win
<pozzi0> menu risorse§?
<pozzi0> dove lo trovo
<Holden> pozzi0, hai gnome?
<new_user> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/579708/
<jester-> pozzi0: apri cartella home, sulla destra compare la partizione winzoz, la clicchi che la monta. quindi fai un normale copia incolla
<jester-> cioè sulla sinistra commpare la patizione
<new_user> <jester-> ho fatto quello che mi hai detto  -  http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/579708/
<pozzi0> si compare sulla sinistra
<pozzi0> documenti desktop eccetera
<pozzi0> ma sono tutti vuoti
<jester-> Holden: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/579708/
<pozzi0> Holden si ho ubuntu
<jester-> pozzi0: dovresti avere pure la partizione winozo sotto a scaricati
<pozzi0> sotto a downloads?
<Holden> jester-, ISOFS: Interleaved files not (yet) supported.
<pozzi0> non cè nulla :(
<jester-> new_user: tipo di fs non supportato in linux, per adesso
<new_user> <Holden> jester-, ISOFS: Interleaved files not (yet) supported. [cosa posso fare, il cd contiene un file importante]
<Holden> new_user, leggilo su un altro pc e usa una chiavetta usb
<jester-> new_user: lo copi in seven e lo porti su linux il pdf lo dovrebbe leggere
<new_user> non c'è un software in grado di aprirlo?
<jester-> new_user: i pdf li apre normalmente
<pozzi0> quindi recapitolando per beccare la partizione di windows da linux dove devo andare?
<new_user> <jester-> aprire il cd?
<jester-> pozzi0: cosa hai a sinistra nel filemanager
<pozzi0> da home folder a sinistra?
<jester-> new_user: lo apri in win7 copi i file in una cartella o su una oendrive, rivai in linux e o copi dalla partizione o dalla chiavetta
<new_user> quindi da ubuntu è impossibile?
<jester-> new_user: se il fs carogna non è supportato c'è un tubo da fafre
<jester-> fare*
<jester-> pozzi0: nella finestra laterale sinistra cosa vedi
<new_user> <jester-> grazie per l'aiuto
<jester-> e de che
<new_user> dovrò tornare al vecchio XP
<pozzi0> se apro home folder
<pozzi0> a sinistra mi dca
<pozzi0> da
<jester-> new_user: basta estrarre i files in xp, o ti installi un bel xp in virtualbox e inchiappetti pure le formiche win
<pozzi0> systema file di vario tipo
<pozzi0> desktop
<pozzi0> documents
<pozzi0> music
<FloodBotIt1> pozzi0: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<jester-> pozzi0: ahi filesystem
<pozzi0> scusa?
<jester-> e pure filesystem da tog gb
<pozzi0> non ho capito perdonami
<jester-> quello o uno di quelli contiene win
<pozzi0> ok
<pozzi0> non hai indizi da darmi?
<pozzi0> vado alla cieca?
<pozzi0> una cartella che potremme contenerlo?
<jester-> pozzi0: fai uno screeshot e mettilo nel paste
<jester-> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<pozzi0> è un altro computer
<pozzi0> adesso provo a trovare il modo
<jester-> pozzi0: clicca i filesistem che vedi che li monta e vedi che c'è dentro
<jester-> mica si scassa nulla
<pozzi0> ma è normale che sul desktop di linux
<pozzi0> io abbia solo 2 cosi filesystem?
<pozzi0> a me stanno sul cazzo
<pozzi0> non posso nasconderli?
<FloodBotIt1> pozzi0: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<pozzi0> fottiti almeno io sono una persona
<jester-> pozzi0: una volta montati ti appare la cartella sul desk, se na va smontando
<pozzi0> ah quindi posso smontarli senza che esploda nulla?
<jester-> pozzi0: certo, tasto destro e li smonti
<pozzi0> lo farò
<pozzi0> se volessi mirc per ubuntu?
<pozzi0> che strada devo seguire
<jester-> pozzi0: non c'è mirc per linux ma c'è kvirc simil tamarro
<pozzi0> jester- ti ringrazio
<pozzi0> ho trovato già windows
<pozzi0> era facile alla fine
<jester-> pozzi0: xchat ed empaty che è multiprotocollo
<onebitxajax> pozzi0; ti consiglio xchat
<onebitxajax> lo sto usando ed e' molto bello
<pozzi0> va bene vi ringrazio
<pozzi0> empaty è già installato o sbaglio?
<jester-> yess
<pozzi0> allora ora mi stacco
<jester-> pozzi0: amns o emesene per msn
<pozzi0> e tra un po se va tutto bene rientro da ubuntu
<vitoo> ciao a tutti
<vitoo> qualcuno può spiegare ad un essere alle prime armi come me come fare ad aggiungere un programma esterno a "guarda posta"??
<steph7> vitoo cos'è guarda posta?
<vitoo> è un programma ke ho trovato per tenere sotto controllo la casella di posta :)
<vitoo> si aggiunge sulla barra
<jester-> vitoo: evolution non ti garba?
<jester-> che gà c'è di serie?
<steph7> per programma esterno intendi un client di posta
<steph7> ?
<vitoo> no, penso indichi il programma a cui fa collegamento quando ci clicchi sopra
<vitoo> cmq come si mette evolution??
<jester-> vitoo: evolution ti tiene monitorata la posta e ti avvisa quando arriva
<steph7> appunto
<jester-> vitoo: evolution c'è gia di serie. clicca la busta in alto a configurala
<vitoo> ah ecco...
<vitoo> io nn ho la busta in alto
<steph7> io personalmente preferisco thunderbird..
<massimo18> uhm
<jester-> vitoo: non hai gnome?
<vitoo> xubuntu
<massimo18> -.-
<jester-> steph7: lo hanno incasinato ultimamente
<vitoo> lol
<vitoo> l'ho installato ieri
<jester-> vitoo: guarda nel menu internet
<steph7> ah si? io ho la 3.1 mi pare
<steph7> su xubuntu non so se c'è l'indicatore, ora controllo
<vitoo> thx cmq
<jester-> vitoo: metti xubuntu, suppongo, per avere un sistema piu leggero su pc vegiòtt e poi aggiungi le ciofeche che rlalaentano?
<jester-> rallentano*
<vitoo> cioè?
<vitoo> cosa rallenta??
<steph7> jester-, già...
<steph7> comunque, vai in app - internet - selezioni il client con il tasto dx, aggiungi questo lanciatore al pannello, vedi se hai queste opzioni
<steph7> vitoo, quanto ram hai? che capacità di hard disk?
<jester-> vitoo: tutte cazzatiene sommate rallentano, xubinti e lxde sono leggeri appunto perchè hanno meno roba da gestire
<jester-> il sistema sempre lo stesso yè
<vitoo> 1gb
<vitoo> 60gb
<steph7> vitoo, ...io passerei a ubuntu, direi che girerebbe bene
<vitoo> è un netbook
<vitoo> dici ke può girare bene?
<steph7> secondo me si, non so jester- cosa ne pensa ma, 1G di ram e 60 di hd...che modello è di netbook?
<vitoo> compaq mini 700
<vitoo> cn windows mi stava facendo penare
<jester-> ci gira anche la ubuntu ma prova unity
<steph7> cos'è, del 2008?
<steph7> vitoo, provali in live e vedi come ti trovi, se ti riconosce i driver, ecc...
<jester-> comunque i netbook sono lentini
<vitoo> eh
<jester-> ci si ostina ad crederli di notebook normali
<vitoo> cmq si magari li provo
<steph7> io avevo ubuntu jaunty su un travelmate 4600 con 512M ram e non mi dava problemi, me ne dava di più xp professional
<steph7> si, il mio era un notebook normale :-)
<vitoo> cmq tra tutte queste versioni...un po di confusione viene
<vitoo> soprattutto per ki è alle prime armi cn linux
<vitoo> in fin dei conti cos'ha xubuntu meno di ubuntu??
<steph7> vitoo, la comunità ubuntu è abbastanza ampia, un aiuto lo trovi sempre, qui poi sei nel posto giusto. se posso darti un consiglio se installi fai una partizione home separata
<steph7> per es. nautilus
<vitoo> questo infatti mi incoraggia ad andare avanti...e vi ringrazio..
<steph7> xubuntu monta thunar (vado a memoria) correggetemi se sbaglio..
<steph7> poi xubuntu ha ambiente grafico xfce
<vitoo>  e com'è?? :)
<vitoo> buono??
<steph7> rispetto a gnome è più leggero certamente, ma, ora non ricordo, per girare nelle cartelle cosa usa?
<steph7> se hai altri pc nella rete li vedi?
<Peace-> !xfce
<ubot-it> xfce is Desktop Environment predefinito di Xubuntu. ( http://www.xfce.org/ ) - Guida: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmbienteGrafico/Xfce
<steph7> ecco, segui il link, ti spiega tutto
<vitoo> nessun altro pc nella rete..
<vitoo> una domanda come faccio a trovare un eseguibile?
<steph7> perchè in thunar (xfce), mi par di ricordare manca la navigazione della condivisioni in rete smb:// ...che è però ottimizzabile
<steph7> eseguibile in che senso..un "programma"?
<Kriminalo> ciao
<Kriminalo> qualcuno potrebbe aiutarmi da zentyal riesco ad accedere ai pc in lan, riesco ad accedere al router ma non a internet
<bobbybong> ciao a tutti
<pozzi> ciao
<pozzi> ce l'ho fatta
<pozzi> con xchat
<pozzi> ci sei ancora jester-?
<[Enrico]> è a pranzo
<pozzi> mi puoi dar te una mano?
<[Enrico]> pozzi: non so qual'è il problema?
<pozzi> un installer per window è impossibile funzioni anche per ubuntu?
<[Enrico]> pozzi: ovviamente no
<[Enrico]> puoi usare wine se vuoi, ma cmq è un'emulazione di fatto
<[Enrico]> e non funziona sempre bene
<[Enrico]> ti conviene trovare un'applicazione nativa per linux che fa le stesse cose
<pozzi> ok
<[Enrico]> pozzi: per curiosità: che programma è?
<pozzi> labview..un coso per l'università
<Holden> pozzi, mi sa che ti serve win allora
<ceon1> ciao
<pozzi> si penso anchio
<pozzi> che bello quel pulsante in basso a sinitra
<[Enrico]> pozzi: puoi usare una macchina virtuale se vuoi. virtualbox (non è il solo ma è buono per chi non è pratico) ti permette di avere una macchina virtuale con windows. è molto comodo
<pozzi> che tira giù tutto
<pozzi> ma non importa enrico
<pozzi> ho la partizione
<pozzi> labview lo tengo su windows
<[Enrico]> beh così non devi riavviare ogni volta
<pozzi> tanto lo userò con frequenza minima
<[Enrico]> pozzi: capito. cmq tieni a mente virtualbox, può tornare molto utile
<ceon1> ho un problema con Lucid, quando avvio parte però non vedo nulla tranne che uno schermo a righe verticali, il sistema è attivo e ne sono sicuro dato che se premo il tasto di spegnimento esegue il shoutdoun .. cosa posso fare?  prima di spegnere stavo provando a installare i driver fglrx ma mi dava una segnalazione di crash
<pozzi> va bene grazie
<Kriminalo> [Enrico] mi sai dare una mano con il mio problema?
<[Enrico]> Kriminalo: non conosco il tuo problema :)
<Kriminalo> ho installato zentyal, vedo la lan, vedo il router ma non riesco ad accedere a internet
<pozzi> se volessi modificare il desktop o cmq l'aspetto di linux come dovrei fare?
<pozzi> perchè in effetti mi stannno cadendo gli occhi
<pozzi> si vede male male
<[Enrico]> Kriminalo: non conosco quella piattaforma, di solito non si usano cose del genere sui server
<Kriminalo> a tutti gli effetti è una debian/ubuntu
<Kriminalo> cambia solo l'interfaccia di controllo con una schermata che ti fac controllare tutto
<Kriminalo> se pingo il pc mi risponde
<Kriminalo> se pingo il router mi risponde
<Kriminalo> se pingo google mi dice unknonw host
<[Enrico]> manca il DNS probabilmente
<Kriminalo> ho messo gli opendns
<Holden> Kriminalo, ping -c3 8.8.8.8
<Kriminalo> provo subito mi sposto col portatile così mi metto tutti e due i pc d'avanti
<pozzi> Holden scusa qualè l'equivalente del pannello di controllo?
<pozzi> tipo se devo modificare parametri del mouse
<Holden> pozzi, sistema->preferenze
<pozzi> grazie
<Kriminalo> holde mi dice network in unreachable
<Holden> Kriminalo, non è il dns allora, è il routing o il router
<Kriminalo> uhm
<Kriminalo> suppongo il routing
<Holden> Kriminalo, su pastebin, vediamo:  route
<Kriminalo> dove posso modificalro?
<Kriminalo> pastebin?
<Kriminalo> e come pasto se non accedo a internet
<Holden> !paste | Kriminalo
<ubot-it> Kriminalo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<pozzi> non esiste piu gedit?
<Holden> Kriminalo, ok, vedi se ottieni una riga simile: default         dlink           0.0.0.0         UG    0      0        0 eth0
<pozzi> il  blocco note per dire?
<Holden> Kriminalo, deve esserci UG
<Kriminalo> si
<Kriminalo> no
<Kriminalo> ug non ci sta
<Kriminalo> 192.168.0 * 255.255.255.0 U 0 0 0 eth0
<pozzi> Holden, non esiste piu gedit nella 10.10?
<Holden> pozzi, si esiste
<Kriminalo> ops il primo ip è 192.168.100.0
<Holden> pozzi, applicazionie->accessori
<pozzi> quindi ora si chiama text editor?
<Kriminalo> Holden l'ip del router è 192.168.100.1
<Holden> Kriminalo, nella colonna flag hai una riga con UG?
<Kriminalo> no
<Kriminalo> solo U
<Holden> Kriminalo, un attimo
<Holden> Kriminalo, route add default gw 192.168.100.1
<Kriminalo> ok
<Kriminalo> va
<Kriminalo> grazie tante
<Holden> Kriminalo, si ma questa è una modifica temporanea
<Kriminalo> come la rendo permanente?
<Holden> Kriminalo, appena riavvii non funziona più, devi vedere cosa non va nella connessione
<Holden> Kriminalo, in generale se usi debian derivate la procedura ifup/ifdown + dhcp sul router dovrebbe sistemare tutto, oppure networkmanager
<Kriminalo> non ho networkmanager
<Kriminalo> cmq credo di aver risolto
<Holden> Kriminalo, /etc/network/interfaces
<Kriminalo> sto riavviando il pc per vedere se la modifica è permanente
<Kriminalo> tra 30 secondi ti do dire
<Holden> Kriminalo, ok, poi dimmi cosa hai in /etc/network/interfaces
<Kriminalo> ho aggiunto proprio un gateway nella schermata di configurazioe
<Holden> Kriminalo, ah ok, allora dovrebbe andare
<Kriminalo> il problema è capire cosa non va
<Kriminalo> che poi nella sua schermata iniziale se giri e rigiri trovi per impostare tutto
<Kriminalo> ok
<Kriminalo> infatti va
<Kriminalo> grazie mille
<Holden> prego
<Kriminalo> devo fare cat /etc....
<Holden> Kriminalo, si per curiosità
<Kriminalo> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Kriminalo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/579757/
<Holden> Kriminalo, come pensavo, l'utility di configurazione specifica manualmente i parametri, e quindi non usa il dhcp del router
<Holden> Kriminalo, se puoi, digli di usare il dhcp
<Kriminalo> ok
<Kriminalo> ora vedo di riuscire ad attivare la vpn
<vitoo> scusa ero andato a mangiare...cmq ho risolto...grazie mille
<pozzi> scusate
<pozzi> ho installato i driver della scheda di rete
<pozzi> e tramite cavo mi si collega
<pozzi> ma non mi becca il router in wireless
<pozzi> come devo far?
<pozzi> Holden?
<Holden> pozzi?
<pozzi> mi sai aiutare?
<pozzi> chiedo a te perchè mi sei sembrato abbastanza esperto
<pozzi> ho installato i driver della scheda di rete, e tramite cavo mi si collega. ma non mi riceve il wireless
<Holden> pozzi, scusa che driver hai installato?
<pozzi> broadbandcom
<pozzi> ?
<pozzi> mi sembra
<pozzi> no broadcom
<Holden> e ti rileva delle reti wireless ora?
<pozzi> broadcom STA wireless driver
<pozzi> no
<Holden> pozzi, hmm, su broadcom non saprei, mai avuta una scheda di quelle. comunque STA indica che è un driver sperimentale
<Holden> pozzi, puoi dare un'occhiata sul wiki, magari trovi delle info
<Holden> !wiki | pozzi
<ubot-it> pozzi: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org - http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GuidaWiki
<Kriminalo> pozzi
<pozzi> si
<Kriminalo> in strumemnti ci sta un'opzione per installare i driver
<Kriminalo> ti cerca le periferiche ed eventuali driver
<Kriminalo> quelli della wireless devi installarli tutti
<pozzi> si dovrei averli tutti
<pozzi> installari
<pozzi> insallati
<pozzi> non me ne dà altri
<Kriminalo> vedi che per la wireless te ne installa minimo 2 di driver diversi
<pozzi> io sono andato in system - administration - additional driver
<pozzi> e non me ne da altri
<pozzi> me ne dava 2 wireless e scheda video
<Holden> pozzi, ma non hai ubuntu in italiano?
<pozzi> e li ho fatto entrambi
<pozzi> no
<pozzi> però secondo me l'ho messo e quando riavvio
<pozzi> dovrebbe venire in italiano
<Kriminalo> e riavvia
<Kriminalo> non si sa mai che il wireless ti funzioni
<Holden> pozzi, sistema-amministrazione-supporto lingue
<pozzi> allora riavvio
<pozzi> cmq kriminalo
<pozzi> una volta li in supporto lingua
<pozzi> basta che metto italiano in cima alla lista?
<pozzi> giusto?
<Holden> si
<pozzi> cazzo è italiano (svizzera)
<pozzi> vorrei vedere che minchia cambia
<Holden> deve essere italiano(italia)
<ceon1> ho un problema con lucid, il sistema  parte ma non vedo nulla sullo schermo, ci sono solo delle righe, cosa posso fare per risolvere?
<Holden> ceon1, più che altro che hai fatto per combinare quel casino? :D
<ceon1> Holden,  ieri avevo delle fastidiose righe che passavano sullo schermo, volevo eliminarle e ho pensato di installare i driver proprietari fglrx  senza successo perchè mi dava una egnalazione di crash
<ceon1> ho spento il pc, oggi riavvio e mi trovo tutto le schermo bianco
<Holden> e ci credo...
<Holden> ceon1, vedi se riesci ad andare sulla console1 ed eliminare i pacchetti di fglrx
<ceon1> Holden, parli del recovery mode?
<Holden> ceon1, no, premi ctrl-alt-f1
<ceon1> Holden,  ma non vedo nulla resta lo schermo nero
<Holden> ceon1, vai in recovery mode allora
<ceon1> Holden, nel  grub ho menu ripristino non ho recovery mode, è la stessa cosa?
<Holden> hmm, prova ceon1
<nicotano> salve
<ceon1> te lo chiedo perchè ho già provato, mi da degli errori se provo da la
<ceon1> ciao nicotano
<Holden> ceon1, ma come li hai installati i drivers?
<nicotano> ciao ceon1  ti ho risposto adesso vedi se funzia
<ceon1> da amministrazione  driver hardware
<ceon1> ci provo subito
<Holden> ceon1, comunque, la tecnica sarebbe di entrare in modalità ripristino, vedere che pacchetti ha installato con "dpkg -l | grep fglrx" e poi toglierli con apt-get
<nicotano> ceon1, cmq se hai scheda ATI  vecchia, il 3d scordalo
<DESPERADO> Salve ragazzi
<pozzi> in effetti
<pozzi> ce l'ho fatta
<pozzi> grazie a entrambi
<Holden> nicotano, hmm, con i drivers open il 3d va sulle vecchie schede no?
<pozzi> Holden e un altro nome
<ceon1> la scheda video è recente, e fino a ieri andava molto bene, mai avuto problemi di effetti o cose varie
<DESPERADO> vorrei chiedervi supporto per una questione che non ho ancora ben risolto )
<pozzi> tipo Kriminalo..si
<nicotano> Holden,  in parte va  dipende dalla scheda ovviamente
<Holden> nicotano, l'altro giorno ho provato con una vecchia radeon 7500 e almeno gli effetti andavano
<DESPERADO> Cè qualcuno che mi può aiutare? )
<Holden> !qualcuno | DESPERADO
<ubot-it> DESPERADO: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<nicotano> Holden, quando avevo la radeon 7000 niente da fare
<ceon1> comunque, provo a dare quei comandi dall'opzione root  o provo con netroot ?
<Holden> nicotano, un attimo, controllo una cosa
<pozzi> scusate
<pozzi> l'equivalente di winrar per ubuntu cosa è?
<nicotano> ceon1, sudo etc nella shell di ubuntu
<pozzi> cioè per aprire i rar
<pozzi> con ubuntu
<nicotano> pozzi, unrar
<nicotano> ! formati proprietari | pozzi
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<nicotano> ! formatiproprietari  |  pozzi
<ubot-it> pozzi: ﻿per informazioni sui formati multimediali proprietari http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Multimedia/FormatiProprietari - Vedi anche !FormatiLiberi
<ceon1> ci provo, intanto grazie
<DESPERADO> Ragazzi vorrei sapere, dato che mi pare sia possibile, installare una versione di adobe flsh (mi sembra la 7) su un mac ppc g5. Ho già installato gnash e va abbastanza bene ma quasi esclusivamente per youtube, altri siti, nada..... Chiedo aiuto, e ringrazio )
<Holden> nicotano, effettivamente la 7000 è r100 http://dri.freedesktop.org/wiki/ATIRadeon
<nicotano> Holden, al massimo ci facevo la finestra con la tremarella
<Holden> pozzi, basta che installi unrar e te li apre in automatico
<Matteone> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<pozzi> scusami nicotano
<pozzi> questo koffeine
<pozzi> lo devo installare
<pozzi> o è già fornito con ubuntu?
<nicotano> è nei repo usa software center
<pozzi> ok grazie
<pozzi> ma è sia audio che video?
<fefo_> hi, i'm tiping from italy, somebody is italian
<pozzi> tutti
<Holden> fefo_, almost anyone here
<pozzi> everyone
<fefo_> :) scusate pensavo fosse una chat inglese
<fefo_> bene sono contento
<Holden> no, il canale inglese è #ubuntu
<nicotano> fefo_, ubuntu-it si chiama
<Holden> lol
<fefo_> è più facile
<fefo_> si hai ragione ma pensavo che fosse una chat al di fuori di ubunti-it
<fefo_> perdonate
<fefo_> vado alle mie problematiche
<Holden> si, non ci perdiamo in chiacchere :D
<fefo_> devo fare convivere sulla stessa macchina seven ultimate e ubuntuù
<fefo_> l'ho già fatto con xp e non ho avuto particolari problemi
<fefo_> con seven 64bit ci sono problemi??
 * xfire78xx giorno :)
<fefo_> ripeto con seven 64bit ci sono problemi??
<go^> no
<fefo_> non tanto per ubuntu ma è la mia prima volta con seven
<fefo_> lo posso mettere anche dopo seven??
<fefo_> dopo ubuntu o sempre come prima partizione
<fefo_> ovvero prima seven e poi ubuntu oppure prima ubuntu e poi seven
<nicotano> fefo_, installi ubuntu scegli accanto SO esistente
<fefo_> ok perfetto grazie nicotano
<fefo_> alla prossima
<nicotano> :)
<ceon1> ciao, ho provato a entrare in ubuntu e a premere ctrl+alt+F1 ma la schermata che mi da è nera e non riesco a vedere cosa cè scritto
<ceon1> mi sa che devo reinstallare?!
<ceon1> nicotano, i comandi che ho dato non hanno fatto nulla
<nicotano> ceon1, nella shell vedi lampeggiare il cursore ?
<ceon1> no magari
<ceon1> nero che piu nero non cè
<nicotano> ceon1,  fatti un backup e reinstalla che fai prima
<ceon1> ma per sto problema è già la seconda volta che reinstallo, se reinstallo succederà ancora
<nicotano> ceon1,  usa il driver generico non dovresti avere problemi
<ceon1> anche quando avevo la 10.04.1  provando a installare i driver mi ha sminchiato tutto
<ceon1> e senza driver mi trovo con le righe che passano lo schermo
<ceon1> a intermittenza
<nicotano> ceon1,  cerca in rete con chiave la tua  scheda grafica + ubuntu e vedi se altri hanno problemi o hanno risolto
<frigo> E: dpkg è stato interrotto. Per correggere il problema è necessario eseguire "sudo dpkg --configure -a".  E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<frigo> aiuto please
<nicotano> frigo, dai quel comando che ti dice
<nicotano> sudo dpkg --configure -a
<frigo> grazie nico
<nicotano> :)
<ceon1> com'era il comando per vedere la scheda?  lshw...
<nicotano> ceon1, premetti sudo
<ceon1> ok grazie
<ceon1> vabbè dai, reinstallo per l'ennesima volta
<tartarin> tartarin ___In "preferenze orologio" non si vede la temperatura. C'è qualche errore di impostazione?
<nicotano> tartarin, clicca sul calendario  pigia il triangolino località imposti la città
<pozzi> scusate
<pozzi> posso chiedere a vostro parere
<pozzi> qualè un buon programma
<pozzi> per modificare immagini? a livello molto basilari
<pozzi> basilare
<Kriminalo> ???
<nicotano> pozzi, gimp
<Kriminalo> gimp
<Kriminalo> è alla pari di photoshoè
<pozzi> sto parlando di linux certamente
<pozzi> ok
<Kriminalo> è alla pari di photoshop
<pozzi> io dicevo anche molto piu merdoso
<pozzi> giusto per copiare taglia
<pozzi> tagliare e segare le immagini
<Kriminalo> gimp
<pozzi> va bene
<fabio_cc> !enter | pozzi
<ubot-it> pozzi: non spezzettare una frase su piu' righe. Non utilizzare il ritorno a capo come punteggiatura.
<nicotano> pozzi, gthumb forse ha qualche possibilità di ridimensionamento immagine
<pozzi> va bene scusa. non mi sembrava di essere così un disturbo
<Kriminalo> io ho avviato tightvncserver ma non riesco ad accederce dagli altri pc della lan, qualche consiglio? o qualche altro vncserver?
<pozzi> ora provo gimp, grazie
<nicotano> pozzi, c'è una ottima guida in rete per gimp
<pozzi> secondo te è necessaria? mi umilia sempre dover usare una guida
<Kriminalo> le guide so sempre necessarie
<nicotano> pozzi,  nessuno nasce imparato,  in pvt ti passo il sito poi vedi tu se usarla
<Kriminalo> nicotano sei pratico di vnc?
<tartarin> tartarin_fatto, ma sembra passivo
<nicotano> Kriminalo, sorry
<nicotano> pozzi, hai letto il pvt
<pozzi> ora si
<Kriminalo> ho risolto
<pozzi> scusate
<pozzi> dove lo trovo un controllo del volume?
<pozzi> generale del computer
<pozzi> Kaos_One,
<pozzi> Kriminalo volevo dire
<pozzi> dove trovo il controllo volume^
<Kaos_One> xD
<pozzi> ?
<pozzi> nicotano?
<nicotano> ?
<pozzi> dove trovo il controllo volume?
<Kriminalo> sinceramente non lo so
<pozzi> quello generale
<nicotano> clicca dx sul pannello gnome  e fai aggiungi
<Kriminalo> non so nemmeno se sul serverino funziona la scheda audio
<pozzi> non ho capito
<nicotano> pozzi, stai usando ubuntu ?
<pozzi> si
<nicotano> quindi clicca destro sul pannelo di gnome in uno spazio vuoto e scegli aggiungi poi scorri e trovi icona speaker
<pozzi> l'ho trovato
<pozzi> ce l'ho fatta
<pozzi> sono un fenomeno
<pozzi> ho un culo boia
<FloodBotIt1> pozzi: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<pozzi> vaffanculo
<nicotano> pozzi, calma
<pozzi> è solo un robot
<pozzi> non si offenderà
<pozzi> probabilmente non conosce nemmeno la parola vaffanculo
<pozzi> e nemmeno la parola offendersi
<nicotano> !irc | pozzi
<ubot-it> pozzi: leggi le Linee Guida del canale su http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/LineeGuida
<pozzi> le so già le regole! non sono così un disturbatore
<pozzi> ammettiamolo
<pozzi> mi sto comportando bene
<pozzi> magari al limite ma benino
<nicotano> !chat | pozzi
<ubot-it> pozzi: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<pozzi> mi stai invitando ad andarmene?
<Kriminalo> no
<Kriminalo> evvai ho risolto pure con tightvnc
<Kriminalo> nicotano come faccio a far eseguire un comando all'avvio del pc?
<fabio_cc> pozzi, moderati per favore, e scrivi le frasi tutte su una riga
<Kriminalo> fabio_cc tu mi sapresti dare una mano con zentyal e la vpn?
<fabio_cc> Kriminalo, per le vpn ti posso dare questi due link, altro non saprei dirti
<fabio_cc> Kriminalo, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/ConfigurazioneRete/Vpn
<fabio_cc> !vpn | Kriminalo
<ubot-it> Kriminalo: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/ConfigurazioneRete/Vpn oppure http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/ConfigurazioneRete/Hamachi
<Kriminalo> no grazie
<Kriminalo> al max sarebbe da farla direttamente tramite ppptd
<Kriminalo> ma preferisco impazzire con zentyal
<oscar_> come si fa con ubuntu a scaricare musica da you tube
<nicotano> oscar_, installa un add-on per firefox, ce ne sono parecchi, basta scegliere
<nicotano> oscar_, menu strumenti componenti aggiuntivi esplora
<pozzi> ascoltate
<pozzi> dovrei installare g++ su ubuntu
<pozzi> allora faccio
<pozzi> sudo apt-get install g++
<pozzi> però non va
<Bartoloni> pozzi, ma su ubuntu e' gia presente
<Bartoloni> su debian vorrai dire...
<oscar_> ok grazie comunque volevo chiedere come mai con ubuntu non mi funzionano le porte usb
<pozzi> anche io pensavo di si ma quando faccio nel terminale g++ "programma" mi dice
<pozzi> che è da installare
<pozzi> cioè mi dice
<fabio_cc> pozzi, scrivi tutto su una riga
<fabio_cc> pozzi, dai sudo apt-get install build-essential
<pozzi> il programma g++ si può trovare in questi pacchetti "elnco di pacchetti"
<pozzi> grazie
<pozzi> ecco, arrivo a un punto che chiede. continuare? [s/n] io immagino siano si e no, faccio s ma mi dice Interrotto.
<pozzi> fabio_cc,  perchè fa così?
<fabio_cc> pozzi, devi dare S   (cioè la S grande, maiusc + s)
<pozzi> ho dato S grande
<pozzi> ma mi interrompe lo stesso
<fabio_cc> pozzi, incolla tutto su pastebin
<fabio_cc> !paste | pozzi
<ubot-it> pozzi: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<pozzi> fabio_cc, http://paste.ubuntu.com/579810/
<fabio_cc> pozzi, dai solo sudo apt-get install e incolla su paste, voglio vedere cosa dice
<pozzi> tutto regolare direi
<pozzi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/579811/
<pozzi> porco dio
<FattyJoe> ciao a tutti
<oscar_> perche con ubuntu non mi funzionano le porte usb
<oscar_> Ce unreal tournement per ubuntu????
<fabio_cc> oscar_, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Giochi/UnrealTournament e http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Giochi/UnrealTournament2004
<oscar_> senza cd non e possibile
<Neo_> buon pomeriggio a tutti
<fabio_cc> oscar_, no, serve il cd del gioco
<lucas123> buona sera sono n uovo del sistema spero di non sbgliare
<lucas123> da quando ho aggiornato la ram da 2 a 4 gb ubuntu non parte più
<lucas123> con il cd live parte ma con grafica talmente alterata che non è gestibile
<N41T> buona sera, ragazzi c'e' un modo per ripristinare ubuntu con i programmi di default senza formattare?
<oscar_> e come si fa per installarlo
<fabio_cc> oscar_, se hai i cd del gioco basta che segui il wiki
<oscar_> no non ho i cd
<fabio_cc> oscar_, ma allora cosa vorresti fare?
<Neo_> lucas123 hai controllato di aver inserito bene la RAM? quando accendi il computer accedi al BIOS e assicurati che riconosca tutti e 4 Gb di RAM
<lucas123> si, windows funziona bene
<Neo_> cavolo  è strano
<lucas123> ma già il caricamento di grub fallisce credo sempre per motivi di grafica
<Neo_> ma il sistema è a 32 o 64 bit?
<lucas123> a 32 bit
<lucas123> è strano anche come parte il cd live cioè compare la figura di sfondo ma il mouse è un rettangolone sfuocato e le finestre altrettanto
<lucas123> possibile che l'agiornamento della ram abbia cambiato le caratteristiche della scheda grafica ?
<Neo_> se il processore ha un architettura a 64 bit ti conviene provare la versione a 64 bit; perché visto che parte del BUS indirizzi è riservato ad indirizzare i registri hardware, non tutti e 4 i GB di ram è disponibile e per qualche strano motivo questo da problemi con la scheda video (potrebbe essere un'ipotesi)
<lucas123> no il processore è a 32 bit
<Neo_> è davvero strano, hai provato a fare il memtest?
<lucas123> ho aggiornato la ram dopo avere letto un articolo di chip sull'uso di 4 gb di ram anche su sistemi 32  bit
<fabio_cc> lucas123, sei sicuro che la tua scheda madre supporta 4 GB di RAM?
<oscar_> non ce un modo senza cd
<Neo_> (anche se non dovrebbe dare problemi in teoria visto che windows parte senza problemi)
<fabio_cc> lucas123, poi controlla sotto windows quanta RAM viene vista
<lucas123> no perchè non vedo più la scelta: grub è un a finestra nera e win parte solo dopo vari spippolamenti e vede correttamente 4 gb di cui solo 3 disponibili
<fabio_cc> oscar_, no devi possedere i cd originali del gioco, UT è non è ne open source ne freeware
<fabio_cc> lucas123, ah ecco
<fabio_cc> lucas123, solo 3 disponibili perché un processore a 32 bit può indirizzare solo teoricamente 4 GB di RAN
<fabio_cc> *RAM
<lucas123> stado all'articolo di chip il mio processore può gestire solo 3 gb
<fabio_cc> lucas123, appunto
<fabio_cc> lucas123, ma che processore è?
<lucas123> il 4 gb che non viene visto lo uso per il file di paging ed il sistema è effettivamente più rapido
<lucas123> intel core duo T2250 (il computer è vecchio ma fino ad ora convivevano bene i due SO
<fabio_cc> lucas123, il quarto giga che non viene visto non può essere utilizzato in nessun modo perché non può essere indirizzato
<lucas123> con un programma ramdisk viene effettivamente utilizato
<Neo_> non tutto il quarto giga non può essere indirizzato; il processore può di fatto indirizzare 2^32 bytes (cioè 4 gb); tuttavia parte del bus indirizzi è usato per indirizzare i registri hardware
<lucas123> comunque ho provato anche con tre giga win parte e ubuntu è morto...
<oscar_> chi mi sa dire perche da quando ho ubuntu non mi funzionano piu gli usb???
<lucas123> o meglio non è morto perchè ho formattato tutto e reinstallato entrambi i sistemi ma grub non funziona e con un dischtto di avvio riesco ad avviare qualcosa ma graficamente impossibileda usare
<Davide_G> oscar_, intendi dire le porte usb?
<oscar_> si non mi danno segno di vita
<Davide_G> mmm
<Davide_G> ma da adesso o e' sempre stato cosi?
<Davide_G> e' strana come cose. Sono porte integrate la mainboard?
<oscar_> guarda prima avevo xp e andavano bene
<jester1-> !grub | lucas123
<ubot-it> lucas123: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<oscar_> adesso con ubuntu non danno segno di vita
<lucas123> grazie sto aprendo i link
<oscar_> per esempio inserisco il mouse si accende la luce pero non funziona
<Davide_G> che distro hai?
<lucas123> ma il problema è diverso ho la sensazione che essendo la scheda grafica parzialmente dedicata e parzialm. condivisa l'avere aumentato la ram impedisce a ubuntu di riconoscerla
<jester1-> lucas123: riporta a prima delle modifiche
<oscar_> qualcuno mi può aiutare???
<lucas123> ho paura di dovere fare proprio cosi ma mi dispiace per i 60 euro di ram in più . . .
<Davide_G> oscar_, prova a fare dal terminale sudo lsusb -v
<jester1-> oscar_: andavano e poi sono morte o mai andate dopo installazione
<Davide_G> cosi dovresti vecere tutte le periferiche connesse alle porte usb
<oscar_> mai andate dopo l'installazione
<Davide_G> quando usavi la live funzionavano?
<jester1-> oscar_: mi sa che la mobo abbia un chipset non supportato
<oscar_> quindi
<Davide_G> oscar_, prova a fare dal terminale sudo lsusb -v
<jester1-> oscar_: tipo modello esatto del pc?
<oscar_> acer aspire 5100
<Davide_G> oscar_, lo hai fatto?
<oscar_> si
<oscar_> come faccio a dirti cosa e uscito
<Davide_G> usa il pastebin per farci vedere l'output
<Davide_G> lo copi
<oscar_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/579827/
<oscar_> ok???
<jester1-> oscar_: questo dicono un po dappertutto
<jester1-> Yea 5100 have a lot of problems with bga chip failure
<jester1-> acer è nota per avere hw del menga, costa poco ma roba da poco ci mettono
<oscar_> ma ce una soluzione
<jester1-> oscar_: installato 64bit?
<oscar_> penso di si ce un modo per vedere
<jester1-> oscar_: parliamo di installazione su partizione o in virtualbox o simili
<jester1-> oscar_: getconf LONG_BIT
<oscar_> ho fatto installazione su partizione
<oscar_> scusa l'ignoranza
<jester1-> dai il comando nel terminale
<oscar_> e uscito 32
<oscar_> aiuto
<jester1-> oscar_: sudo mdìodprobe usb-storabe e prova ad attaccare una pendrive
<oscar_> mi dice questo:sudo: mdìodprobe: command not found
<jester1-> oscar_: sudo modprobe usb-storabe
<oscar_> ora mi dice cosi:FATAL: Module usb_storabe not found.
<jester1-> oscar_: sudo modprobe usb-storage
<oscar_> non mi da niente
<jester1-> attacca una pendrive
<leopesto> é giusto che non ti dia niente, l'ha caricato
<oscar_> niente
<[anubi]> sera
<leopesto> su gestore dischi lo vedi?
<oscar_> no
<leopesto> posta "sudo fdisk -l" con la pennetta attaccata
<oscar_> ti mostro cosa e uscito
<leopesto> si, mettilo su pastebin magari
<leopesto> !pastebin
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<oscar_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/579838/
<alessandro> salve a tutti, ho un piccolo problema da risolvere, ho installato jpcsp per emulare la psp ma non riesco a caricare i giochi .iso, cosa devo fare?
<leopesto> hai toccato il bios prima che succedeva tutto questo?
<oscar_> si penso di si
<leopesto> non é che hai disabilitato le porte usb da lì?
<fabio_cc> alessandro, prova a chiedere su #ubuntu-it-chat
<alessandro> grazie ora provo
<FabrizioP> Ciao ragazzi ho appena installato ubuntu 10.10 assieme a windows vista, qualcuno mi può aiutare x alcuni problemi?
<oscar_> non si puo fare niente
<fabio_cc> FabrizioP, esponili
<FabrizioP> non riesco a far partire la chavetta internet e se inserisco un cd sul lettore non me lo legge
<FabrizioP> grazie fabio
<FabrizioP> ho una chavetta della Tim Huawei E1692
<FabrizioP> Alice mobile
<FabrizioP> la inserisco nella porta Usb e non succede nulla
<seccardo> salve mi servirebbe una dritta: kde (KDEinit4) mi va in errore (segmentation fault) all'uscita SE c'è Kmail è ridotto ad icona nella system tray; è tutto il giorno che ci baruffo.
<oscar_> e come faccio a vedere
<FabrizioP> mi sai dire qualcosa fabio cc??
<oscar_> ce un modo per riattivarle
<fabio_cc> FabrizioP, prova http://anticameradelcestino.wordpress.com/2010/05/07/internet-key-huawei-e1692-tim-su-ubuntu-10-04/
<oscar_> come faccio a riavare le mie porte usb
<fabio_cc> FabrizioP, e anche http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php?topic=413104.0
<FabrizioP> e x il lettore cd?
<fabio_cc> FabrizioP, ma hai installato ubuntu da cd?
<Guest35537> ciao a tutti
<Guest35537> qualcuno ha mai provato ad installare ubuntu 10.10 su macbook pro?
<FabrizioP> si fabio, l'ho installato da cd
<fabio_cc> FabrizioP, e allora il lettore cd deve funzionare
<FabrizioP> ma se inserisco un cd quando sono su ubuntu non succede nulla
<fabio_cc> !qualcuno | Guest35537
<ubot-it> Guest35537: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<fabio_cc> FabrizioP, sicuro che il cd che inserisci sia funzionante?
<FabrizioP> si, ho provato con vari cd ma non riesco a vedere il contenuto.... non mi apre nulla
<fabio_cc> FabrizioP, io ora sto andando via, continua a chiedere, magari può aiutarti qualcun altro
<FabrizioP> ok fabio, intanto grazie mille x le dritte.
<checcoxyz> SCATTO DOVE SITTO???
<seccardo> enzotib: ciao! Ti intendi di KDE?
<EMSAPO> BUONASERA qualcuno sa aiutarmi per visualizzare i programmi in streeming sul web?
<EMSAPO> firefox mi consiglia moonlight ma non si avvia e mi dà un problema di compatibilità
<EMSAPO> l'ho installato
<seccardo> EMSAPO: che versione di moonlight e che sito stai sfogliando?
<EMSAPO> seccardo, sito rai e moonligh che mi ha consigliato firefox
<seccardo> spe... vedo laversione che ho io.
<checcoxyz_> qualcuno mi sa dire come si installa il cairo doc???
<EMSAPO> avevo già installato dai pacchetti UBUNTU la versione Free Software clone of Silverlight 2.0 - Xulrunner 1.9 plugin
<seccardo> EMSAPO: allora a me funzia... la versione di silverlight hche ho io è 4.0.51204.0
<seccardo> EMSAPO: devi installare la silverlight. la moonlight è per sistemi microsoft
<EMSAPO> seccardo, a me firefox mi ha appena proposto ed o accettato la versione 2.4
<EMSAPO> tu dovve l'hai presa?
<seccardo> EMSAPO: spe che ti do il link corretto....
<seccardo> EMSAPO: io ho scaricato ed installato da qui http://go-mono.com/moonlight/
<seccardo> EMSAPO: la 3.99
<EMSAPO> si l'ho appena installata
<EMSAPO> ma poi devo settare mozilla?
<seccardo> emsapo: dovrebbe installarsi tutto da solo; poi vai in strumenti ---> componenti aggiuntivi e vedi se c'è
<emsapo> seccardo, ho installato, riavviato firefox e funziona. Credo di non dover provvedere manualmente ai componenti aggiuntivi. Grazie mille
<seccardo> emsapo: di nulla... ._)
<seccardo> :-)
<seccardo> jester-: sei in liena?
<seccardo> *linea
<gitan> ciao
<gitan> snetite in kubuntu 10.10 ho visto che ho ancora su hal,posso toglierlo ?
<MatteoR> gitan: certo, ma potresti avere problemi con altre applicazioni
<gitan> MatteoR: per esempio ?
<gitan> ps aux | grep hal gitan  3619  0.0  0.0   8976   864 pts/2    S+   15:45   0:00 grep hal
<agnese> buonasera 8( c'è qualcuno qui che si è trovato a litigare coi driver nvidia e maverick?
<giorgionetg> ciao ragazze/i...
<Davide_G> cia'
<giorgionetg> come va??
<giorgionetg> questo canale è di supporto a ubuntu.. ovvero c'è gente che ama rispondere ai problemi?
<Davide_G> si
<giorgionetg> allora, sto già risolvendo (formattando e scaricando l'ultima versione di ubuntu) per necessità.. devoessere operativo..
<giorgionetg> cmq mi è capitato un errore su gdm all'inizio
<giorgionetg> ovvero nella schermata iniziale il login era davvero brutto e diverso dal solito..
<giorgionetg> effettuo il login e funziona, ma all0ingresso su gnome.. schermata nera e solo la chat di skype...
<giorgionetg> il problema " valori predefiniti errore gestore alimentazione gnome" era qualcosa di simile a questo..
<giorgionetg> sono andato a vedere di re-installare gdm... ma nulla... ho cancellato e liberato almeno 52gb di file...
<giorgionetg> e da tutte le parti e forum l'errore era dovuto ad aver esaurito lo spazio..
<Davide_G> hai un portatile?
<giorgionetg> ho 2 portatili e un fisso..
<giorgionetg> il pc fisso è quello che aveva il problema..
<giorgionetg> ubuntu 9.10..
<giorgionetg> gli ultimi aggiornamenti ancora non li avevo installati..
<giorgionetg> e di passare a distro successive non mi andava..
<Davide_G> guarda qui: http://polpoinodroidi.com/2010/08/18/solved-problema-gestore-alimentazione/
<giorgionetg> più che altro ero curioso di capire che errore si era creato... è vero che avevo il disco pieno.. però poi facendo le varie modifiche, non accadeva nulla
<Davide_G> mmm non saprei
<Davide_G> dall'errore che hai scritto sembra dovuto all'alimentazione anche se come hai detto e' installato sul fisso. strano
<giorgionetg> controllando su internet dicono che è un errore dovuto al fatto che gnome quando parte..
<giorgionetg> non trovando spazio perde o sovrascrive dei file di configurazione..
<giorgionetg> cmq vabbè.. ormai sto installando ubuntu 10.10
<giorgionetg> a questo punto sfrutto per chiedere qualche consiglio sulle partizioni che è un campo dove davvero ho un po' di lacune.
<giorgionetg> ho 2 hard disk.. uno da 500Gb e l'altro da 200Gb... facendo foto e filmati mi tengo quello da 500Gb come esterno (ovvero senza OS)
<giorgionetg> mi piacerebbe però avere qualche delucidazione sullo swap della partizione da 200Gb... quanto ne devo lasciare, cosa mi consigliate??
<Davide_G> la swap la devi calcolare in base a quanta ram hai
<giorgionetg> 2gb di ram..
<Davide_G> calcola il doppio
<Davide_G> 4gb di swap
<giorgionetg> mmmhh... ok... per il resto??
<Davide_G> si tieniti quello con capacita maggiore per i filmati
<giorgionetg> ok, ti ringrazio... :)
<giorgionetg> mamma mia usare irc mi ha riportato indietro di almeno 10 anni...
<giorgionetg> un'ultima cosa che non capisco... l'hard disk che usavo da 200Gb viene visto come: 204Gb Hard Disk: 198Gb Filesystem...
<steal> ciao a tutti come posso spingere ubuntu a collegarsi utilizzando il protocollo 803.11g invece del 803.11n?
<Alemene> Buongiorno
<kratos> buonasera a tutti. Ho il mic del notebook che non viene rilevato da ubuntu 10.10. Che devo fare??
<giorgionetg> che driver usi??
<giorgionetg> per risolvere con i problemi audio devi smanettare una cifra con i driver audio..
<giorgionetg> siccome ce ne sono diversi tipi (alsa e altri open) devi fare un po' di prove..
<giorgionetg> la cosa migliore che puoi fare è scrivere il modello del notebook che hai su google e relativo problema... generalmente si trova tutto..
<agnese> anche io ho avuto quel problema kratos. nel mio caso io ho un acer aspire 5935g e ho risolto rimuovendo pulseaudio.
<kratos> ok
<kratos> ci posso provare
<kratos> scusatemi, volevo chiedervi solo un'altra info. La webcam viene rilevata ma l'immagine è al contrario.
<giorgionetg> impostazioni nel software che usa la webcam?
<kratos> Ops...non ho idea...
<kratos> ho usato cheese e l'immagine risulta al contrario
<steal> kratos, hai provato a girare la cam?
<agnese> google
<giorgionetg> google cosa?
<agnese> che computer hai?
<kratos> è una cam integrata
<kratos> asus x52f
<giorgionetg> e quindi?
<agnese> hai provato a vedere se te lo fa solo con cheese?
<kratos> no, ho provato anche con un altro software, ma non ricordo quale, e l'effetto era lo stesso
<Kriminalo> sera
<steal> kratos ti hanno montato la cam al contrario girà il portatile
<Kriminalo> come faccio a far avviare tightvncserver all'accensione del pc?
<kratos> eheheh, non credo, su Windows funziona bene
<steal> crea uno script che lo avvia e buttalo dentro a rc.d poi mettigli un link nel runlevel a cui lo vuoi avviare
<steal> e parte
<agnese> ho visto ieri dei post al riguardo, perchè io avevo il problema dello schermo al contrario, ma ora non mi ricordo dove li avevo visti XD
<Kriminalo> lo script l'ho creato
<Kriminalo> come faccio a mettere il link?
<giorgionetg> ciaooo vado a cena...
<steal> Kriminalo, cat /etc/init.d/README
<Kriminalo> steal l'ho fatto ma non parte
<attemptD> sudo gedit /etc/init.d/nomescript.sh
<attemptD> ci metti lo script dentro
<Kriminalo> ci scrivo tightvcnserver
<attemptD> poi gli dai i permessi con:
<Kriminalo> salvo
<steal> dentro a che runlevel l'hai messo?
<Kriminalo> chmod a+x nomescript .............
<Kriminalo> a tutti e sei me l'ha relincato con l'update
<attemptD> e dopo l'update non parte?
<agnese> qualcuno ha nvidia su 10.10 ed è riuscito a farla fungere per caso? >.<
<Kriminalo> ho riavviato il pc
<Kriminalo> ma non è partito il tighvncserver
<steal> hai letto file://localhost/usr/share/doc/debian-policy/ sei sicuro che lo script funzioni e sia coerente con le policy
<Kriminalo> steal sinceramente non ne ho la più pallida idea
<steal> lo script parte? ha una le opzioni start stop restart ?
<Kriminalo> non mi trova quel file debian
<Kriminalo> -policy
<steal> http://www.debian.org/doc/debian-policy/#contents
<attemptD> dargli uno sleep?
<Kriminalo> ci rinuncio
<Kriminalo> vuol dire che so costretto ad accedere tramite ssh ed avviarlo
<steal> Kriminalo, non rinunciare posta lo script
<steal> !paste3
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'paste3'
<steal> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Kriminalo> steal devo riuscire a configurare la vpn
<Kriminalo> poi dopo impazzisco per il tightvncserver
<attemptD> agnese come hai messo i driver?
<agnese> allora, si e tolti. dunque. prima volta ho fatto con jockey, ed al riavvio schermo nero senza possibilit di entrare in Failsafe.... ho risolto riconfigurando X o qualcosa di simile ò.O insomma, sono rientrata in modalità grafica all fine, e non avevo nessun driver installato
<Kriminalo> uhm in strumenti non ci sta l'utility di ricerca driver?
<agnese> secondo test: ho seguito queste istruzioni http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-nvidia-260-19-12-drivers-in-ubuntu-10-1010-04-using-ppa.html
<agnese> al riavvio avevo lo schermo tutto al contrario , se disattivao compiz si raddrizzava ma comunque lanciando glxinfo | grep render mi aocntinuava a dire che non c'era nvidia ma intel
<Kriminalo> angese che pc tieni?
<Kriminalo> a me mac os xriconosceca una sceda video per un'altra
<agnese> Kriminalo, in sistema su KDE c'è Additional drivers, che è jockey se no sbaglio
<agnese> acer aspire 5935g Kriminalo
<Kriminalo> uhm
<Kriminalo> e mi sa che ci sta una intel installata
<agnese> ho letto una marea di forum ma non ho trovato una soluzione 8(
<Kriminalo> no una geforce 130m
<Kriminalo> ci sta installata
<agnese> esattolo
<agnese> con il metodo che ho seguito la seconda volta dovrebbe avere installato i driver proprietari giusti se non sbaglio
<agnese> ma comunque con glxinfo | grep render non mi trovava la scehda e mi dava anche due errori tipo: Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<Kriminalo> ma che os hai installato ?
<Kriminalo> 32 o 64?
<agnese> Kubuntu 10.10
<agnese> 32
<newlife> ciao a tutti e soprattutto a jester- :D buona domenica :)
<agnese> i686 è 32 bit vero?
<Kriminalo> uhm uhm dovrebbe
<agnese> con quel metodo che ho seguito da quel link, mi ha anche aggiornato il kernel credo...
<agnese> stavo pensando se fosse il caso adesso di provare dinuovo con jockey e vedere se va... ma speravo di trovare qualche altra soluzione più certa che la sorte xD
<Kriminalo> http://tips-linux.net/en/linux-ubuntu/linux-driver/nvidia-driver-32-bits-part-4
<Kriminalo> vedi se ti è utile questa
<agnese> grasie, locchio ;) questo non lo avevo ancora beccato :P
<Kriminalo> locchio?
<agnese> guardo* :P
<agnese> guardato. sembra che i driver 190 siano molto più vecchi dei 260... avevo letto qualcosa riguardo al fatto che la versione 183 fosse la più stabile sul mio tipo di notebook... possibile o meglio una versione più recente?
<leonessa> ciao a tt
<agnese> ciaou ^^
<leonessa> non riesco piu' ad aprire un file excel, mi dice che il contenuto e' illegibile!!
<leonessa> non e' possibile recuperare i dati?
<tripare> uso ubuntu 10.10 , non riesco a connettermi wifi ma solo con eth , ho provato ad attivare sia b43 che sta . come posso risolvere?
<tripare> OverMe: c6?
<leonessa> nessuno mi puo' aiutare?
<tripare> uso ubuntu 10.10 , non riesco a connettermi wifi ma solo con eth , ho provato ad attivare sia < broadcom b43 wireless driver > che < driver broadcom sta senza fili > . come posso risolvere?
<tull> tripare, sai che scheda wifi hai? Se hai un notebook puoi dirmi il modello del notebook
<tripare> tull: ho 1 notebook emachines  e525
<tripare> tull: ha sempre funzionato non capisco perché non va piu
<tull> puoi dirmi che scheda wifi hai?
<tull> installa hard info da ubuntu software center e lo puoi coprire facilmente
<tripare> tull: non saprei , se mi dici cosa fare per saperlo
<tull> scoprire
<tripare> tull: ok
<tull> si chiama hardinfo
<tripare> tull: ho aperto hardinfo , ci sono tante voci , quale clicko? non vedo voce wifi
<tull> vai su PCI devices
<tripare> tull: ok e poi? eth controller?
<tull> dovrebbe esserci una riga relativa al wifi
<Kriminalo> agnese
<Kriminalo> risolto?
<tripare> tull nn trovo wifi , clicko eth controller?
<tull> prova
<tripare> tull: atheros comunications ar8132 fast eth
<leonessa> ??
<tull> ok tripare
<tripare> tull: clickando net controller scrive: broadcom corp ar8132 fast eth
<tull> tripare, cosa hai fatto prima di notare il malfunzionamento?
<tripare> tull: be prima funzionava poi ho ri format hd e quando ho re installato ubuntu funziona solo con eth
<tull> hai installato una versione diversa di ubuntu?
<tripare> tripare: mentre tutte le altre volte ke re installavo ubuntu 10.10 post ri format hd ,,, funzionava subito
<Carlin0> tripare, sistema → amministrazione → driver hardware ti propone qualcosa ?
<tripare> tull: sempre la stessa 10.10
<tull> ok
<leonessa> grazie cmq anche se nessuno risponde
<tripare> Carlin0: sistema > amministrazione > driver aggiuntivi ,,, mi elenca i 2 driver: b43 e sta
<tull> tripare se vai in networkmanager compare una connessione di rete wifi in modifica connessioni?
<tripare> tull: dove trovo net manager?
<tull> in alto a destra nell'are di notifica
<tripare> tull: rete senza fili: alice... e poi c è il numero
<Carlin0> tripare, e non dice per cosa sono quei driver ?
<tull> tripare, ma ora hai attivi sia il driver broadcom che il driver broadcom b43?
<tripare> Carlin0: in ke senso 'x cosa sono' ?
<tripare> tull: ho attivo solo sta
<tripare> tull: che è quello che ho sempre usato e ha sempre funzionato
<tull> leonessa hai provato ad aprirlo solo con openoffice?
<tripare> tull: leonessa è già uscita 3 minuti fa
<tull> giusto
<Carlin0> tripare, ad esempio a me dice driver grafici = sono per la scheda video
<tull> beh i b43 penso siano per il wifi
<tripare> Carlin0: These package contains Broadcom 802.11 Linux STA wireless driverfor use with Broadcom's BCM4311-, BCM4312-, BCM4321-, andBCM4322-based hardware.
<tripare> tull: This package installs the firmware needed for usage of the b43 kerneldriver.  Supported chipsets:- BCM4312 (with Low-Power aka LP-PHY)
<Carlin0> quello è per la scheda wireless
<tull> tripare, hai acceso il wifi dal notebook?
<Carlin0> il broadcom
<tripare> tull: direi di si comunque ora ri verifico
<LARA> ciao a tutti
<tripare> tull: ho provato a spegnere ri accendere wifi ma ,,, nulla
<LARA_89> ciao a tutti!!!!
<LARA_89> ho da poco installato Ubuntu Studio 10.10 nel mio pc perché vorrei usarlo per l'home recording
<LARA_89> però ho notato che non c'è il Network Manager, il programma che solitamente uso su Ubuntu perconnettermi ad internet
<LARA_89> come posso fare per inserirlo, oppure per connettermi  altra maniera?
<LARA_89> grazie
<Steeler> LARA_89, 1.cosa intenti per home recording.2 come sei connesso ora ?
<LARA_89> sono connessa con un altro computer non mio
<Steeler> LARA_89, 1.cosa intenti per home recording.2 come sei connesso ora ?
<Steeler> LARA_89, rispondi al punto 1
<LARA_89> Steeler, per home recording intendo la registrazione di tracce audio e mixaggio
<tull> tripare, boh non saprei
<Davide_G> non ce lha il network manager???
<Davide_G> dai questo comando dal terminale: sudo apt-get install network-manager-gnome
<LARA_89> Steeler, mi hanno vivamente consigliato di affidarmi ad Ubuntu Studio per questo genere di cose, che ha ottimi programmi già inseriti ed è ottimizzato per questo tipo di attività
<Steeler> LARA_89, guarda la query
<LARA_89> Steeler, ma se non è connesso come fa ad installarmi netowork manager? da dove prende i file?
<Steeler> LARA_89, ti sto scrivendo via pvt, non vedi ??
<cobe571> LARA_89: uso in maniera semiprofessionale i programmi open source per le mie produzioni musicali e non ho mai avuto problemi
<Carlin0> LARA_89, potresti scaricarlo da qui http://packages.ubuntu.com/maverick/network-manager e passarlo sull'altro pc con una chiavetta usb
<cobe571> LARA_89: la serie di programmi più importanti per fare musica e non solo parte dal server sonoro jack e la sua interfaccia grafica qjackctl che ne permette la gestione ...
<LARA_89> Carlin0, grazie mille!
<etieyw> non riesco a connettermi wifi solo eth uso ubuntu 10.10
<etieyw> e tra poco il pc si spegnerà perché qui non posso attaccarlo alla corrente :(
<Kriminalo> Steeler per caso te la cavi con vpn e openvpn?
<Steeler> Kriminalo, no
<Kriminalo> etieyw stumenti ci sta il programmino che ti scarica i driver
<Kriminalo> installali tutti quelli che ti trova
<Kriminalo> a me per la broadcom aveva bisogno di un driver intel e quello broadcom per funzionare
<etieyw> Kriminalo: ha sempre funziona broadcom sta ora nn +
<etieyw> Kriminalo: se provo ad installare b43 mi scrive -> SystemError: installArchives() failed <-
<leonessa> ciao a tt
<leonessa> c'e' qualcuno?
<Kriminalo> mi spiace non so cosa dirti
<etieyw> leonessa: qualcuno t aveva risp prima ma eri già uscita
<leonessa> mi spiace... sai cosa hanno risposto?
<etieyw> Kriminalo: penso ke la soluz sia disinstallare re installare il driver ma nn so come
<etieyw> leonessa: nn ricordo , sorry , secondo me, nn si può... ma nn essendo cosi esperto... nn fidarti ;)
<leonessa> facendo cosi recupero i dati?
<leonessa> ok grazie
<etieyw> leonessa: sorry
<etieyw> peccato ke OverMe nn risp , penso ke riusciva a risolv,,, vbb
<leonessa> a me dici?
<leonessa> c'e' qno?
<madadam1> come posso evitare che si avvii postgresql all'avvio di ubuntu?
<madadam1> tra le applicazioni d'avvio nonc '
<madadam1> e
<madadam1> é*
<agnese> stavo guardando questa pagina... http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/Nvidia  qualcuno riesce a capire che serie sarebbe la mia scheda? Nvidia GeForce GT 130M  nel sito della nvidia dive che della serie 100 ò.O nessuna di queste 8( come faccio?
 * CoOltux sera a tutti
<shinji_> sera
<gioconda> #ubuntu-it-chat
<attemptD> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
#ubuntu-it 2012-03-05
<cristian> tornato
<cristian> nettuno
 * cristian solo
<cristian> roxdragon, istallato tutto su ssd
<roxdragon> ciao cristian
<cristian> roxdragon, devo dire che ha fatto in poco tempo l'istallazione
<roxdragon> tu?
<cristian> tu?
<cristian> -z-
<cristian> ola ola ola
<cristian> -
<cristian> problemino con la scheda video -.-
<cristian> olaz
<m1t0> buongiorno
<Odo> Giorno
<neramarea> 'giorno. dopo aver combinato i soliti casotti, ho dovuto riasfaltare tutto (...) il notebook ha 2 hd da mezzo tera; prima win7 e ubuntu convivevano sullo stesso disco, ora (forse per distrazione) ho installato windows 7 su un disco, e ubuntu sull'altro. il problema è questo: pensando di dare lo stesso spazio all'uno e all'altro so, ho fatto occupare a ubuntu solo 250 gb di spazio... mentre potevo darglielo tutto. non riesco ad al
<neramarea> ho provato anche con gparted live, ma niente... non riesco a usare lo spazio non allocato
<glpiana> ola
<attempt> o/
<_Best_> Buongiorno! :)
<isotta> buongiorno
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<AnToStArLiGhT> salve ::)
<pac> buongiorno a tutti
<AnToStArLiGhT> ciao pac :)
<pac> vorrei avere due monitor e su una guida ho trovato che devo disinstallare composite. Ma come si fà?
<glpiana> pac, spiega meglio che devi fare. il composite non impedisce l'uso di due monitor
<pac> qui si dice il contrario http://www.stefanodroghetti.co.nr/
<pac> però potrei non avere capito io
<glpiana> pac, dove di preciso? non farmi girare inutilmente tutto il blog
<pac> glpiana: comunque ho due monitor collegati e ubuntu ne vede solo uno
<glpiana> pac, scrivi in un terminale: xrandr        e metti l'output su pastebin
<pac> glpiana: purtroppo il link è quello sulla sinistra doppio video con nvidia
<glpiana> !paste | pac
<pac> glpiana: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/869579/
<glpiana> pac, ti ho chiesto di postare un'altra cosa
<pac> glpiana: allora non ho capito cosa
<glpiana> pac, scrivi in un terminale: xrandr        e metti l'output su pastebin
<pac> glpiana: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/869582/
<glpiana> pac, come hai collegato gli schermi?
<pac> glpiana: direttamente alla scheda video che ha due uscite+
<glpiana> pac, che uscite?
<pac> glpiana: vga penso non saprei esattamente
<glpiana> pac, il secondo schermo è stato collegato prima di avviare il pc o dopo?
<pac> glpiana: ho provato le due cose
<glpiana> pac, le uscite di cui parli sono sulla stessa scheda?
<pac> glpiana: non credo c'è una scheda video
<glpiana> ???
<glpiana> ci riprovo: le uscite di cui parli sono sulla stessa scheda?
<pac> glpiana: si
<glpiana> pac, gli schemri sono entrambi eccesi?
<pac> glpiana: si
<glpiana> pac, il cavo del secondo schermo è sicuramente funzionante?
<pac> glpiana: si con windows funziona tutto
<glpiana> pac, è strano che xrandr non veda il secondo schermo
<glpiana> pac, scrivi: uname -a
<pac> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/869589/
<glpiana> !beta | pac
<glpiana> !beta | pac
<ubottu-it> pac: se non sai risolvere da solo i problemi o non sai riconoscere i bug, non usare una versione alpha o beta. Per discussioni e supporto alle versioni in sviluppo /join #ubuntu-it+1
<jester-> pac:  nividia?
<glpiana> pac, ubuntu pangolin non è ancora uscita
<glpiana> sei pregato di usare l'apposito canale
<pac> glpiana: ma ho installato la 12.04 perché sulla 11.10 non andava nemmeno e perché ho letto da qualche parte che la 12 avrebbe risolto questo problema. Ritorno alla 11.10?
<glpiana> pac, ti ho indicato il cnaale per il supporto alla beta di 12.04
<jester-> pac: nvidia?
<glpiana> *canale
<pac> glpiana:  va bene ora vado
<iveee> ciao ragazzi ! :)
<iveee> domanda veloce: non trovo una guida su come installare ubuntu 10.04, creando una partizione
<glpiana> !installazione | iveee
<ubottu-it> iveee: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<iveee> dentro "documentazione" non c'è niente
<iveee> ah grazie!
<jester-> iveee: hai spazio non allocato sul disco?
<iveee> non lo so, non è il laptop da dove sto ora
<iveee> è il laptop a casa di mio padre, con win
<iveee> penso che abbia 70 gb liberi sul disco cmq
<iveee> altra domanda: sulla guida c'è scritto "Se sul sistema è già presente Windows Vista, il programma di partizionamento di Ubuntu potrebbe comprometterne l'integrità. "
<iveee> il problema c'è pure con XP ?
<jester-> iveee: una partizione non è che ce la si può inventare, se hai la casa di 4 locali mica ne puoi fare un altro cosi
<glpiana> iveee, ogni volta che viene messa mano a una partizone che ospita un sistema operativo si può andare incontro a problemi
<iveee> jester> ma se io ho 70 gb liberi non posso creare una partizione da quei 70 gb ? suppongo di si
<glpiana> iveee, innanzi tutto, se devi ridimensionare windows, effettua una deframmentazione. e poi fatti un backup dei dati importanti
<glpiana> iveee, puoi farlo
<iveee> ossia, se io ho un'appartamento senza stanza, posso creare una stanza in una zona libera? :D
<jester-> iveee: è partizione o spazio non allocato
<glpiana> iveee, per le stanze degli appartamenti servono i permessi del comune :P
<iveee> lol
<jester-> è gia locale o soletta senza muri
<iveee> no, dai avete capito, c'è un solo HD, non partizionato, con su winXP, io volevo installare ANCHE ubuntu
<iveee> ma siccome con quel laptop mio padre ci lavora, non vorrei fare danni
<jester-> iveee: quindi bisogna  ridurre la xp di quanto basta e poi installare su spazio libero contiguo ma, come ti ha detto glpiana corri qualche rischio
<iveee> rischio derivante da che cosa secondo voi?
<iveee> operazione rischiosa se si stacca la corrente? cose cosi ?
<jester-> iveee: qualsiasi operazione su partizioni comporta un certo rischio anche se basso
<iveee> è meno rischioso se la partizione la creo prima, con partition magic ?
<glpiana> no
<iveee> ok
<glpiana> iveee, fatti un backup, poi deframmenta windows e poi avvia da cd e fagli metter eil sistema di fianco a xp
<iveee> devo farlo da USB per forza
<jester-> iveee: lasasa partition magic
<iveee> l'ho gia fatto partire in modalità Live e funziona
<glpiana> iveee, ma sì, cd o usb cambia niente
<jester-> iveee: lo fai con gparted da usb
<iveee> ok
<jester-> iveee: riduci a la xp, vai in installazione e scegli: installa su spazio libero cotiguo che el the pensa lu
<iveee> eheh grazie
<iveee> stasera provo, magari vengo qui cosi mi date assistenza in tempo reale
<pac> jester-: sempre uno ne vede
<glpiana> !beta | pac
<ubottu-it> pac: se non sai risolvere da solo i problemi o non sai riconoscere i bug, non usare una versione alpha o beta. Per discussioni e supporto alle versioni in sviluppo /join #ubuntu-it+1
<pac> glpiana: ops
<jester-> pac: non è che hai per caso pacioccato col driver da sito nvidia?
<pac> jester-: no
<pac> qual'era il canale?
<glpiana> -.-
<glpiana> pac, #ubuntu-it+1
<pac> glpiana: grazie
<pac> jester-:  si è riavviato da solo ora ne vede due ma leggi qua
<pac> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/869671/
<glpiana> !beta | pac
<ubottu-it> pac: se non sai risolvere da solo i problemi o non sai riconoscere i bug, non usare una versione alpha o beta. Per discussioni e supporto alle versioni in sviluppo /join #ubuntu-it+1
<glpiana> pac, ma è così difficile da capire?
<svernagovich> ragazzi ho qualche problema sulla conversione di file ape... qualcuno potrebbe aiutarmi?????
<svernagovich> il comando che ho utilizzato e larelativa risposta è la seguente: http://paste.ubuntu.com/869784/
<greenrabbit> svernagovich, dice che non hai i permessi di lettura del file
<greenrabbit> difatti il primo warning dice fallita la lettura del file e poi ti dice che non hai i permessi
<svernagovich> greenrabbit come faccio ad ottenerli?
<greenrabbit> svernagovich, devi utilizzare chmod oppure puoi lanciare quel comando con sudo
<svernagovich> greenrabbit l'ho fatto con sudo ma niente...
<svernagovich> non ci sono riuscito lo stesso
<greenrabbit> ti da lo stesso errore?
<svernagovich> la risposta è identica...
<greenrabbit> svernagovich, prova con chmod 775 tantiauguri.ape
<greenrabbit> e poi prova a rilanciare il comando come utente normale
<svernagovich> ok adesso ci tento
<greenrabbit> se ti da lo stesso errore non è un problema di permessi
<svernagovich> niente
<greenrabbit> stesso problema?
<svernagovich> greenrabbit a cosa è legata la voce mac???
<svernagovich> si stesso problema
<glpiana> svernagovich, devi usare per forza shntool?
<svernagovich> none
<glpiana> svernagovich, hai provato altro?
<greenrabbit> svernagovich, non conosco il comando shntool
<svernagovich> provo a utilizzare soundconverter e poi ti dico
<svernagovich> cia'
<pac> ciao a tutti
<pac> glpiana: ma dove lo trovo quel canale
<glpiana> pac, nella lista dei canali. ma diamoci un taglio per cortesia
<glpiana> !troll | pac
<ubottu-it> pac: Trollare è un comportamento considerato fastidioso dagli altri utenti del canale. Questo include andare offtopic o chiedere la stessa cosa piu volte ottenendo risposte ma non considerarle, e questi non sono i soli comportamenti che possono essere considerati da troll. Per favore leggi /msg ubot-it irc - se questo riguarda te, potresti ritrovarti fuori dal canale.
<pac> glpiana: mi dispiace e chiedo scusa a tutti
<glpiana> pac, non mi sembra tanto complicato ricordarsi di mettere un +1 dopo il nome del canale in cui continui a entrare
<pac> glpiana: però la lista dei canali non la trovo
<glpiana> !chat | pac
<ubottu-it> pac: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<pac> glpiana: ho capito grazie e di nuovo scusa
<mizusan> ciao a tutti
<neramarea> 'giorno. dopo aver combinato i soliti casotti, ho dovuto riasfaltare tutto (...) il notebook ha 2 hd da mezzo tera; prima win7 e ubuntu convivevano sullo stesso disco, ora (forse per distrazione) ho installato windows 7 su un disco, e ubuntu sull'altro. il problema è questo: pensando di dare lo stesso spazio all'uno e all'altro so, ho fatto occupare a ubuntu solo 250 gb di spazio... mentre potevo darglielo tutto. non riesco ad al
<neramarea> ho provato anche con gparted live, ma niente... non riesco a usare lo spazio non allocato
<glpiana> neramarea, la tua prima frase appare fino a "non riesco ad a"
<neramarea> non riesco ad allargare la partizione...
<glpiana> neramarea, non riesci e ottieni errore?
<neramarea> no. gparted vede lo spazio non allocato, ma il massimo che mi fa usare sono i 250 gb su cui sta ubuntu
<glpiana> neramarea, scrivi in un terminale: sudo fdisk -l
<glpiana> !paste | neramarea
<ubottu-it> neramarea: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<neramarea> glpiana http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/869843/
<glpiana> neramarea, da quel che vedo la partizione di ubuntu parte a metà disco. ora sei su livecd o sulla tua installazione?
<neramarea> sull'installazione. sì, in effetti è partita da metà
<glpiana> neramarea, dubito l'abbia fatto di sua spontanea volontà :)
<OverMe> anche perché la prima è sdb2
<glpiana> neramarea, comunque essendo su una estesa non puoi allargarla "verso sinistra"
<neramarea> intendevo, glpiana, che all'installazione, quando ho scelto installa accanto a windows, l'ha "messa lì". ma... si può spostare?
<glpiana> neramarea, ti appena risposto
<neramarea> mh. ho capito che non la si può allargare verso sx... ma se copio sdb2 su sdb1, poi formatto sdb2 e allargo sdb1?
<massimo18> O_O
<glpiana> neramarea, da quanto hai installato?
<mizusan> c'è qualcuno fra voi che sarebbe in grado di compilare un software per linux partendo dal codice sorgente di win (è open source)?
<neramarea> 10 gg
<glpiana> !chat | mizusan
<ubottu-it> mizusan: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<glpiana> neramarea, puoi anche copiare tutto, ma poi devi mettere a posto grub e fstab se no non parte nulla
<neramarea> di grub so fare il ripristino... fstab che ll'è?
<mizusan> glpiana, scusa come  si chatta?
<glpiana> -.-
<glpiana> mizusan, leggi BENE il messaggio di ubottu-it  per cortesia
<glpiana> neramarea, spe che faccio una prova
<neramarea> ok capo
<glpiana> neramarea, sì, puoi ridimensionare la partizione estesa. avvia il livecd, avvia gparted, seleziona la cornice esterna della partizione, cioè la partizione estesa, e scegli ridimensiona/sposta. l apuoi "allungare" verso sinistra
<glpiana> lo stesso fai poi col contenuto, cioè con sdb2
<neramarea> non ho capito: ubuntu è su sdb5, giusto? e perchè è flaggata come boot sdb2?
<glpiana> neramarea, sì scusa, sdb5. sdb2 è l'estesa
<glpiana> neramarea, potrebbe anche risponderti che non può spostare o ridimensionare estese oltre il 5, ma provare non costa niente
<glpiana> neramarea, se hai un cd live di ubutnu collegati qui con quello e lo facciamo in diretta
<neramarea> il problema sta lì: se io "afferro" sdb5 e provo ad allargarla a sx, non si sposta...
<neramarea> ce l'ho: maverick va bene?
<glpiana> neramarea, ti ho scritto sopra che prima devi modificare la "cornice"
<glpiana> massimo18, penso proprio che vada bene
<neramarea> mh, ok. rientro da live
<massimo18> ?
<glpiana> ok
<virunga> ciao
<Uzzi> Buongiorno a tutti
<BetaBrain> hi all
<neramarea> glpiana ci sono
<glpiana> neramarea, ok, apri gparted, seleziona il disco corretto e prendi una schemrata
<glpiana> !image | neramarea
<ubottu-it> neramarea: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<neramarea> http://imagebin.org/202071
<glpiana> neramarea, guarda dove comincia la partizione di ubuntu. vedi che ci sono più cornici?
<neramarea> sì
<glpiana> neramarea, clicca una volta sulla cornice più esterna (azzurrina?)
<neramarea> ssì
<glpiana> neramarea, poi tasto destro sempre sulla stessa e dal menu scegli ridimensiona/sposta
<glpiana> neramarea, dovrebbe aprirti una finestra. prendi la schermata che vediamo se è corretto
<neramarea> gestione flag e informazioni sono le uniche voci disponibili
<OverMe> devi prima smontaqre la swap
<OverMe> *smontare
<neramarea> disttivare swap, quindi?
<glpiana> sì
<neramarea> http://imagebin.org/202072
<glpiana> neramarea, oki, ora la stessa cosa la fai con la partizione contenuta (sdb5)
<OverMe> già che ci sei leva anceh quel mega alla fine
<neramarea> non me lo fa levare, OverMe
<OverMe> ok
<neramarea> bon, ragazzi. applico i cambiamenti. dovrò ripristinare il grub, quindi, dopo?
<glpiana> neramarea, meglio farlo visto che già sei da livecd
<neramarea> e... riattivo lo swap prima o dopo l'applicazione delle modifiche?
<glpiana> neramarea, non è necessario
<neramarea> ok, procedo
<neramarea> bon... coi metterà circa un'ora e mezza. ho tutto il tempo di andare anche al lavoro. grazie glpiana. grazie OverMe. ci si rivedea operazioni concluse.
<glpiana> ok
<bithunter> ciao a tutti
<mistya> Ave
<mistya> ho appena installato una lubuntu 11.10 su un eeepc
<mistya> durante il live il wireless andava
<mistya> benissimo
<mistya> ora invece mi dice che la rete senza fili ? disabilitata
<mistya> come mai?
<glpiana> mistya, boh, vediamo. apri un terminale
<glpiana> mistya, scrivi: rfkill list
<glpiana> !paste | mistya
<ubottu-it> mistya: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<mistya> glpiana, rfkill non ? installato nel netbook
<glpiana> mistya, puoi collegarlo via cavo?
<mistya> no, al massimo posso provare il tethering via usb
<glpiana> mistya, ok, poi installa rfkill
<glpiana> mistya, e poi postami l'output
<glpiana> !paste | mistya
<ubottu-it> mistya: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<bithunter> ragazzi, non riesco proprio capire il motivo: Scarico la ISO Ubuntu 11.10, installo senza fare alcun aggiornamento e tutto funziona ma nel momento in cui aggiorno la connessione wireless "impazzisce" diventando lenta con pause e soprattutto laggosa...  ovviamente attendo aiutate prima mistya
<enzotib> bithunter, prova a partire con il kernel più vecchio
<bithunter> fatto risultato non cambia
<glpiana> bithunter, mentre aggiorni (cioè hai scatti nel download degli aggironamenti) o dopo aver aggiornato?
<bithunter> mentre aggiorno no dopo che riavvio "è finita la pacchia"
<glpiana> bithunter, dai lsmod e identifica il driver in uso, poi avvia da livecd e dai lsmod e controlla se il driver è lo stesso
<bithunter> vedo subito
<enzotib> se posso: lspci -ks $(lspci | awk '/802/ { print $1 }')
<mistya> http://paste.ubuntu.com/869957/
<mistya> ? grave, dott??
<bithunter> allora: ho dato il lsmod a questo punto lo copio e lo confronto dopo l'aggiornamento... giusto?
<glpiana> mistya, no, dai il comando di enzotib
<glpiana> myno, mi incasino :D
<glpiana> mistya, scrivi: sudo iwlist scan
<cristian> ciao
<mistya> glpiana, mi da 4 interfacce lo, eth0, wlan0, usb0 e per tutte dice "interface doesn't support scanning."
<glpiana> mistya, lspci | grep -i network         su pastebin
<mistya> http://paste.ubuntu.com/869979/
<glpiana> mistya, metti anche l'output di lsmod
<mistya> http://paste.ubuntu.com/869987/
<bithunter> ragazzi fate... per cortesia non dimenticatevi di me però :)
<cristian> ragazzi dopo aver aggiornato la scheda video mi ritrovo al login gnome e ubuntu mi spiegate la differenza
<cristian> se e possibile
<glpiana> bithunter, sì, sorry non avevo letto
<bithunter> nessun problema :)
<glpiana> mistya, eppure parrebbe tutto a posto.  possiamo provare a fare una cosa, al massimo se da problemi riavvii. sudo rmmod asus_wmi
<glpiana> mistya, dimmi se ti da problemi, se no continuiamo
<Uzzi> mistya: che modello di asus hai?
<mistya> glpiana, ora provo subito
<mistya> uzzi eeepc 1001 px
<mistya> glpiana, mi risponde error: module asus wmi is in use by eeepc_wmi
<glpiana> mistya, allora sudo rmmod eeepc_wmi
<mistya> fatto, il terminale non dice nulla
<mistya> mentre se provo a vedere se ci sono reti wireless mi dice "dispositivo non pronto"
<glpiana> mistya, oki, ora dai sudo rmmod asus_wmi
<bithunter> glpiana, cmq se può essere di aiuto... quando il gestore di aggiornamento è aperto la wireless stalla da morire (altra cosa che ho notato) non so se è un caso... dopo questo sto qui è aspetto :) scusate
<mistya> ok, il terminale non da nessun errore
<glpiana> bithunter, ma lo hai già fatto sto controllo del driver usato ora e dalla live?
<glpiana> mistya, oki, ora sudo rmmod athk9
<bithunter> faccio subito scusami
<glpiana> ok
<mistya> Error: Module athk9 does not exist in /proc/modules
<glpiana> ops
<glpiana> mistya, oki, ora sudo rmmod ath9k
<glpiana> cambiando l'ordine delle lettere il risultato cambia :D
<mistya> lol
<mistya> si, fatto.. il terminale non dice nulla
<glpiana> mistya, poi dai subito: dmesg | tail
<glpiana> e metti su pastebin
<mistya> http://paste.ubuntu.com/870004
<glpiana> mistya, ifconfig
<mistya> http://paste.ubuntu.com/870007
<glpiana> mistya, sudo modprobe ath9k               e poi dmesg | tail
<mistya> http://paste.ubuntu.com/870011
<glpiana> mistya, oki, ora sudo iwlist scan
<mistya> http://paste.ubuntu.com/870013
<glpiana> mistya, prova a collegarti
<mistya> va!
<mistya> Mi spieghi cos'hai fatto?
<glpiana> mistya, oki, allora dovresti provare a blacklistare asus_wmi e eeepc_wmi con la conseguenza che qualcosa del tuo eeepc potrebbe non funzionare
<bithunter> glpiana, fatto
<glpiana> bithunter, il driver è lo stesso? hai gli output di lsmod?
<bithunter> ho gli output
<bithunter> sto controllando
<mistya> glpiana, ma sai che in pratica ora mi vede le reti, mi chiede la psw e poi.. non va.. gira da un pezzo
<glpiana> mistya, controlla che la password sia corretta anzitutto
<bithunter> glpiana, sono identici (come ho detto prima non ho ancora fatto gli aggiornamenti)
<mistya> si lo ?
<glpiana> bithunter, dammi l'output di lsmod
<glpiana> mistya, eh?
<bithunter> oki
<mistya> glpiana, la password ? corretta
<glpiana> mistya, qualcosa nei caratteri che scrivi non va. al posto di "è" leggo "?"
<glpiana> bithunter, spe, ma quindi adesso sta ancora funzionando?
<glpiana> mistya, controlla l'output di dmesg | tail
<mistya> glpiana.. scrivo da un mac. credo che sia utf-8 il problema
<mistya> !utf
<ubottu-it> Factoid 'utf' not found
<mistya> !utf-8
<ubottu-it> Factoid 'utf-8' not found
<mistya> !charset
<ubottu-it> Factoid 'charset' not found
<mistya> !char
<ubottu-it> Factoid 'char' not found
<glpiana> mistya, moccala
<glpiana> !voci | mistya
<ubottu-it> mistya: elenco delle voci presenti nel database di ubot-it: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/UbotIt/Voci
<mistya> grazie ?_?
<glpiana> mistya, ubot non è google, ok?
<mistya> si
<glpiana> torno tra un po'
<bithunter> glpiana, la scheda wireless stalla ma non come quando aggiorno che diventa impossibile navigare
<bithunter> glpiana, appena torni... ecco quello che mi hai chiesto: http://paste.ubuntu.com/870028/
<glpiana> bithunter, mi sa che sei in una situazione simile a quella di mistya. digita: sudo rmmod acer_wmi          e poi sudo rmmod ath9k
<bithunter> oki
<glpiana> bithunter, quando hai fatto scrivi: sudo modprobe ath9k
<glpiana> bithunter, poi dai: sudo iwlist scan            e vediamo se vedi le reti
<glpiana> bithunter, o meglio, prova a avedere se naviga meglio
<bithunter> si
<bithunter> fatto
<utente007> salve a tutti, posseggo un pc con una scheda video nvidia 7300 LE ed ho installato ubuntu 11.10, ho visto che automativcamente monta i driver 173, ho visto però sul sito della nvia che ci sono i nuovi driver i 295, conviene che aggiorno?
<utente007> *nvidia
<filo1234> utente007: c'è qualcosa che non va bene con i driver 173?
<jester-> utente007: se vuoi renistallare usa i driver dal sito nvidia
<utente007> filo1234, niente di particolare, solo al boot, il logo di ubuntu è indecifrabile, i monitor si fa a righe bianche ma poi funziona bene
<bithunter> glpiana, andava meglio prima :)
<glpiana> lol
<glpiana> bithunter, oki, riavvia
<utente007> jester-, quindi mi consigli l'aggiornamenti alla versione 295 dal sito di nvidia?
<bithunter> va bene torno subito :)
<glpiana> utente007, ti ha detto che se vuoi reinstallare ubuntu prendi pure i driver dal sito nvidia
<glpiana> utente007, sta a dire che manda a balle il sistema
<glpiana> utente007, se il sistema funziona con 173 usa quelli. se il sistema non te ne propone altri tieni quelli
<utente007> glpiana, ne propone altri veramente nei driver aggiuntivi
<jester-> utente007: 173 significa scheda un pochino obsoleta, che non funga con l'ultimo driver che sai da sito nvidia o no
<glpiana> utente007, e allora perchè vuoi andare a prenderli dal sito nvidia?
<_Best_> ciaooo!
<utente007> glpiana, un attimo che posto lo screenshot
<_Best_> Click! °_°
<jester-> perché avendo il numero di serie più alto ringiovanisce la scheda, o te la cambia con 2 di eta sommarie equivalente
<glpiana> lol
<bithunter> glpiana, adesso sembra andare bene... ma riavviando abbiamo annullato l'ultimo comando?
<glpiana> bithunter, sì, è tutto come prima che toccassimo
<bithunter> ok
<bithunter> ora...
<He4dShOt> cia
<He4dShOt> o
<bithunter> se volessi "congelare" lo stato attuale e aggiornare il sistema come faccio? perchè già so che dopo andrà tutto lentissimo
<He4dShOt> ho un problema, quando attacco il cellulare mi viene riconosciuto come audio player e non mi monta l'sd
<jester-> bithunter: sudo apt-get install linux-backports-modules-cw-3.1-oneiric-generic
<utente007> glpiana, jester- questi sono i driver che propone, vorrei sapere se potrei provarne altri http://dl.dropbox.com/u/54772059/Schermata%20del%202012-03-05%2017%3A00%3A42.png
<jester-> utente007:  hai qualche problema col 173?
<glpiana> utente007, già lì come raccomandati ti da i current
<utente007> jester-, niente di particolare, solo in fase di boot non si vede il logo di ubuntu ma delle strisce orizzontali bianche
<bithunter> jester-, proiamo
<jester-> utente007: se raccomanda i current perché hai messo i 173?
<utente007> jester-, non ho messo nulla se li è resi da se
<jester-> utente007: le balle di frate giulio se le prese da solo
<utente007> *presi
<glpiana> lol
<utente007> jester-, veramente, durante l'installazione ho selezionato che doveva scaricare gli aggiornamenti e installare i driver di terze parti
<jester-> utente007: disattiva i 173 e attiva i current
<utente007> al primo avvio già avevo gli effetti grafici abilitati
<He4dShOt> in ubuntu 11.10 funzionano ancora le configurazioni in /usr/share/hal/fdi ?
<utente007> jester-, ok grazie
<jester-> He4dShOt: che sarebbe?
<He4dShOt> jester-, da quello che ho capito li ci sono le info su come riconoscere i device che attacchi alle usb
<He4dShOt> però hal non era stato sostituito da udev?
<jester-> He4dShOt: 11.10 riconoscerà le usb & compani tranquillamente
<He4dShOt> jester-, me la riconosce in modo sbagliato
<jester-> He4dShOt: sbagliato?
<He4dShOt> mi riconosce il cellulare come lettore audio
<bithunter> riavvio è provo
<He4dShOt> e non mi monta le partizioni in modo "normale"
<jester-> He4dShOt: dipende in quale modalità usb hai settato il cellulare
<jester-> lo devi settare con e usb normale
<He4dShOt> si è in modalità usb mass storage
<jester-> He4dShOt:  non so a me mont a pure aifono
<jester-> avrai un cellofono che non gli garba
<He4dShOt> jester-, avevo trovato questo http://en.kioskea.net/faq/2206-my-usb-key-is-recognized-as-a-digital-audio-player
<He4dShOt> ho provato a modificare il file in hal...che effettivamente dice di montarlo come audio player
<He4dShOt> ma non cambia nulla
<He4dShOt> per questo chiedevo se funzionano ancora quelle cose visto che l'articolo è un po vecchio...
<bithunter> jaster-, ho fatto  sudo apt-get install linux-backports-modules-cw-3.1-oneiric-generic
<bithunter> ma cosa è?
<jester-> bithunter: dei driver wifi aggiuntivi o migliorati
<jester-> He4dShOt: prova
<bithunter> oki, quindi se vanno bene... e dopo l'aggiornamento dovesse rifare capricci basta riproporre il comando?
<jester-> bithunter: sono intallati non  erve reinstallare, riavvia e basta
<bithunter> jaster-, ho capito già fatto... dico io non ho ancora aggiornato il sistema dalla prima installazione... questo perchè mi creava il problema. Ora provo ad aggiornare e vediamo cosa succede.
<He4dShOt> jester-, cosa provo?
<jester-> He4dShOt: a seguire quella guida
<He4dShOt> ho già provato a eliminare le righe ma non cambia niente
<He4dShOt> secondo me non c'è più hal...sono rimaste la configurazioni da qualche vecchia versione
<jester-> He4dShOt: qualsiasi cellofono andrebbe pacioccato da winzoz col proprio driver installato
<jester-> He4dShOt: linux se occupa poco o niente
<jester-> He4dShOt: monta le partizione a mano
<He4dShOt> e come?
<jester-> non compaino nella colonna sinistra di nuatilus?
<jester-> nautilus*
<He4dShOt> no...cioè sono viste in modo strano
<jester-> se le clicchi?
<He4dShOt> gphoto2://[usb:001,024]/store_00020001
<He4dShOt> questo è il percorso
<jester-> se cliché sopra che succede
<jester-> clicchi
<He4dShOt> mi apre le cartelle
<jester-> di cosa
<He4dShOt> che sono dentro le partizioni
<He4dShOt> ma io voglio andarci da terminale
<He4dShOt> devo far andare uno script
<jester-> He4dShOt: quindi le monta, vedi dove sono montate e vacci col terminale
<glpiana> He4dShOt, se le vedi da nautilus son montate. scrivi mount    e vedi dove sono
<He4dShOt> eh sono montate cosi gphoto2://[usb:001,024]/store_00020001
<glpiana> -.-
<jester-> He4dShOt: sono montate in /media di sicuro
<He4dShOt> no non ci sono in media
<glpiana> He4dShOt, scrivi mount   e vedi dove sono
<He4dShOt> non ci sono in mount...allora poi :D
<glpiana> !paste | He4dShOt
<ubottu-it> He4dShOt: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<He4dShOt> che ti devo pastare?
<glpiana> He4dShOt, l'output di mount
<He4dShOt> ah non ti fidi XD
<He4dShOt> spe
<glpiana> -.-
<glpiana> He4dShOt, no, dai lascia stare. non mi interessa più
<He4dShOt> http://paste.ubuntu.com/870109/
<glpiana> He4dShOt, stacca sto cellulare, poi riattaccalo e digita: dmesg | tail
<virunga> He4dShOt, è Android?
<jester-> He4dShOt: scdc2 che roba è
<jester-> sdc2*
<He4dShOt> sdc2 è la partizione dove scarico la roba :D
<He4dShOt> virunga, si
<He4dShOt> [27878.620083] usb 1-9: new high-speed USB device number 26 using ehci_hcd
<virunga> He4dShOt, se hai problemi nel montaggio del volume, hai controllato che sul cel sia abilitata la modalità Archivio USB?
<virunga> altrimenti nada
<glpiana> He4dShOt, non può averti mostrato solo una riga. una sto piffero di pastebin
<glpiana> !paste | He4dShOt
<ubottu-it> He4dShOt: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<filo1234> He4dShOt: poi mi fai conoscere il mentore che ti ha fatto fare le partizioni su 3 HD diversi
<jester-> He4dShOt: strana conf hai,
<filo1234> perchè è geniale
<virunga> jester-, sei sardo ? XD
<jester-> chi ti ha fatto quella configurazione è un genio
<jester-> virunga: no ma contagiato da filo1234  che lo è
<He4dShOt> perchè non va bene la divisione delle partizioni? l'ho fatta io...
<filo1234> He4dShOt: cioè 3 hd per 3 partizioni?
<jester-> He4dShOt: senza senso
<jester-> come pure la boot separata
<filo1234> He4dShOt: o hai dischi da sprecare o il parizionamento per te è un'arte
<jester-> avesse almeno u senso utile
<virunga> jester-, se ha più so è utile
<filo1234> posos capire la /home ma le altre proprio.....
<filo1234> virunga: ?
<jester-> virunga: fisime
<filo1234> virunga: cosa è utile? avere la /boot du uh hd? la / su un altro la home su un altro ancora?
<virunga> filo1234, boot separata, cioè su una partizione
<virunga> tutta sua
<filo1234> virunga: si ma io sto patrlando di HD non di partizioni
<virunga> e io no
<filo1234> eh allora guarda il paste
<jester-> virunga: e ci metti i kernel di tutti gli os ?
<filo1234> anzichè parlare a vanvera
<filo1234> http://paste.ubuntu.com/870109/
<jester-> così se fotti la boot non parte più nessun os
<He4dShOt> ma cosa cambia se sono hd o partizioni?
<He4dShOt> tanto gli hd nel pc li ho...
<virunga> jester-, se non tocchi il grub non dovrebbe esserci problemi, o no? Poi se si fotte il boot anche se è sulla stessa partizione di / non partono gl'altri so
<virunga> forse dico cazzate, sto cercando di imparare
<jester-> virunga: mai capitato di rovinare una partizione?
<virunga> jester-, sì
<virunga> ieri XD
<jester-> virunga: rovini una boot con e dentro altri os linux non ti parte più nessun os
<jester-> la boot separata si faceva quando antichi bios on andavano al di a di 512 dall'inzio al boot
<virunga> jester-, e se fai una boot per ogni so?
<jester-> se non facevi una boot separata non partiva un tubo
<filo1234> una cosa è fare una /boot per ogni OS, allora potrebbe avere senso...
<jester-> virunga: ma con quale vantaggio
<jester-> la home ha un senso ma la boot?
<virunga> jester-, ho letto online che così se si guasta una parte  del so puoi sostiture solo quella
<virunga> non spiegava come
<virunga> l'ho letto sull'help di ubuntu
<virunga> partitioning
<jester-> virunga: home separate pialli e installi
<jester-> e metti a nuovo
<virunga> qui: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Partitioning%20issues?action=show&redirect=Partitioning
<jester-> virunga: dice delle cose ovvie
<jester-> tipo ogni os nella sua partizione
<jester-> poi uno si può sbizzarrirei a separare tutte el cartelle in /
<cristian> su gnome e possibile mettere una schermata grafica per ilcontrollo ram cpu?
<virunga> jester-, dice che è conveniente avere una partizione per /boot ma non perchè. Ho provato ad immaginarlo...
<virunga> cristian, cosa intendi per controllo?
<cristian> virunga, che fa un frafico delle risorse che vengono sfruttate o da la percentualwe
<virunga> cristian, hai guardato su sistem monitor?
<cristian> stavo vedendo ora
<virunga> He4dShOt, hai risolto? XD
<realnot> salve ragazzi, ho un problema con il wi-fi. Qualcuno puo' dirmi dove cavolo kubuntu mette il file wpa_supplicant.conf? se gli sviluppatori delle distro si attenessero agli standard...
<realnot> in genere lo si dovrebbe trovare in /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf ma in tale directory vedo solo 3 script...
<Holden> cristian, cerca anche 'conky' con goole e guarda qualche immagine, magari fa al caso tuo
<zenith> ciao
<enzotib> realnot, non c'entrano niente loro, pigliatela con gli sviluppatori di NetworkManager
<realnot> mi piacerebbe sapere anche dove posso file per la configurazione delle varie interfacce. In genere lo si trova in /etc/conf.d/net dove si ha la configurazione per eth0, wlan0 ecc... ma qui non saprei
<enzotib> realnot, ma di quale distro parli?
<realnot> enzotib: son due giorni che su gentoo cerco di configurare una rete wi-fi con WPA-PSK TKIP, wpa_supplicant e NetworkManager. Visto che non so piu dove sbattere la testa ho appena messo una live di kubuntu (visto che non ho altro qui con me ora)
<realnot> ora qui sulla live di kubuntu il wi-fi gira alla grande, vorrei vedere come diavolo e' stata configurata questa rete...
<FoLLe_SiCiLiAnA> Ciaoooooooo :>
<FoLLe_SiCiLiAnA>  C i A u U z Z ~¤~ A ~¤~ T u T t I i ~¤~ G e N t E ~¤~ 
<FoLLe_SiCiLiAnA> `·.¸¸.·»•CiaõOo•«.¸¸.·´
<zenith> ciao folle :))
<FoLLe_SiCiLiAnA> zenith `·.¸¸.·»•CiaõOo•«.¸¸.·´ :)
<enzotib> FoLLe_SiCiLiAnA, FoLLe_SiCiLiAnA non sono ammessi bot e script strani qui
<He4dShOt> virunga, no...ho trovato i file di configurazione di udev, ma non ho ancora capito come funzionano
<realnot> oddio... mi sembra di essere tornato su digiland in libero.it quando avevo 12 anni...
<realnot> FoLLe_SiCiLiAnA: contieniti!
<enzotib> FoLLe_SiCiLiAnA,
<FoLLe_SiCiLiAnA> ma Se non ho fatto nulla...
<realnot> enzotib: mi interessano in particolare wpa_supplicant.conf e la configurazione wlan
<zenith> enzotib
<zenith> da' solo un occhiata
<zenith> non sa' come funziona qui...
<enzotib> zenith, se è tuo, toglilo subito
<enzotib> prima che lo sego io
<zenith> non èmio
<FoLLe_SiCiLiAnA> zenith non preocc esco...
<zenith> folle da isu poi sistemiamo...
<enzotib> realnot, i file di NM sono in /etc/NetworkManager, ma non è il caso di modificarli a mano
<realnot> enzotib: non trovo alcun wpa_supplicant.conf
<enzotib> realnot, c'è qualche informazione (in un formato XML) nel file /etc/dbus-1/system.d/wpa_supplicant.conf
<enzotib> realnot, sennò non puoi usare NM o wicd anche su gentoo?
<realnot> enzotib: si, infatti uso NetworkManager,  che si appoggia a wpa_supplicant estendo le funzionalita. Questo e' il mio file wpa_supplicant.conf in gentoo http://paste.pocoo.org/show/561258/
<realnot> visto che anche kubuntu lo osa, deve avere un file in cui e' riportata la configurazione
<realnot> *usa
<realnot> enzotib: forse ho trovato qualcosa di buono: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/hardy/man5/wpa_supplicant.conf.5.html
<Holden> realnot, saremmo OT, ma hai provato se la rete va senza nm?
<realnot> BluesKaj: Are two days that I try to configure the network on Gentoo, using WEP-PSK TKIP with ATH9K_HW driver, wpa_supplicant and NetworkManager but without good result.  I want to see the configuration file of Kubuntu, wpa_supplicant.conf and wlan0 interface
<realnot> ops, sbagliato finestra
<Holden> "It's been two days", non "Are two days"
<realnot> Holden: lo so faccio schifo con l'inglese :D
<Holden> realnot, probabilmente volevi anche dire WPA-PSK, non WEP-PSK
<realnot> Holden: ado ogni modo, si ho già provato. Forse posso sistemare usando rfkill, ma prima di passare volevo vedere sti benedetti file
<Holden> realnot, capisco. tempo fa ho avuto la necessità di configurare wpa da terminale, ho seguito la guida in inglese di ubuntu ed è stato semplice...
<realnot> Holden: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/hardy/man5/wpa_supplicant.conf.5.html
<realnot> in /usr/share/doc/wpasupplicant/examples/ trovo i vari esempi... vorrei sapere dove diavolo sta wpa_supplicant.conf in uso da wpa_supplicant.
<Holden> realnot, non usare le manpages di hardy
<realnot> Holden: capisco
<Holden> realnot, questo documento è vecchio, ma potrebbe esserti utile https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WPAHowTo
<jebus> ciao
<Holden> realnot, inoltre mentre nm si connette scrive un sacco di cose su syslog, puoi controllare li cosa non va. anche penso che ste cose le sai già...
<Soopt> buonasera a tutti
<Soopt> c'è qualcuno di buon cuore disposto ad aiutarmi?
<realnot> Holden: si, però su kubuntu e' diverso, e' tutto stravolto o il contrario
<enzotib> !chiedi | Soopt
<ubottu-it> Soopt: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<ubot-it> Soopt: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<realnot> su gentoo, slackware, debian bene o male i file sono quelli con le stesse configurazioni. Forse anche su arch linux... il problema e' che qui con me ho solo kubuntu ora. btw. grazie per il supporto vedo se riesco a risolvere
<Holden> realnot, gentoo ha un ottimo wiki, di sicuro le info che cerchi sono li
<Soopt> c'è qualcuno che saprebbe aiutarmi passo passo a installare ubuntu sul mio netbook acer aspire one con windows xp? devo mettere qualche dato sulla chiavetta? ho trovato una guida per mettere i dati su di una chiavetta usb però credo debba utilizzare già ubuntu!
<realnot> Holden: il wiki di gentoo it e' hold ed e' stato riabilitato da poco. La documentazione inglese e' ottima, ma se sono qui vuol dire che ho una configurazione che funziona, ma il problema e' altrove...
<realnot> proseguo con rfkill
<realnot> scappo, grazie ancora ;)
<He4dShOt> non va bene...ubuntu vuole sempre più fare quello che pare a lui...mi sembra di tornare a windows
<enzotib> Soopt, puoi usare unetbootin (lo cerchi su internet, versione windows, e lo installi)
<bodhibob> Soopt, devi scaricare unebootin per preparare la chiavetta
<enzotib> Soopt, altrimenti c'è un programmino per windows consigliato da sito di ubuntu
<enzotib> Soopt, http://www.pendrivelinux.com/downloads/Universal-USB-Installer/Universal-USB-Installer-1.8.8.5.exe
<Soopt> enzotib, e ora?
<enzotib> Soopt, ti scarichi la ISO, non so se può farlo direttamente il programmino, istruzioni qui http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/#button
<enzotib> !installazione | Soopt, e qui la guida per l'installazione
<ubot-it> Soopt, e qui la guida per l'installazione: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<ubottu-it> Soopt, e qui la guida per l'installazione: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<SecurityCondor> Ciao a tutti !
<esulu> we
<Soopt> enzotib: ho installato, credo, ubuntu sulla mia chiavetta dopo averla formattata come fat32 ora devo solo riavviare il mio netbook? ho fatto bene?
<He4dShOt> qualcuno sa come posso aprire in un terminale una partizine che viene montata da gvfs? in questo modo
<cris__> avendo gnome come rimuovo unity?
<bithunter> jaster-, volevo ringraziarti ma poi sono caduto
<jester-> bithunter: funza?
<bithunter> sembra di si :)
<bithunter> ma una curiosità..
<bithunter> per kernel diversi come si fa?
<jester-> bithunter: ti ho fatto installare un metapacchetto che aggiornerà se aggiornano il kernel
<bithunter> oki...
<bithunter> ultima domanda... per ubuntu 11.04 vale la stessa cosa?
<jester-> bithunter: ma non l'ha ordinato il medico di usare per forza il kernel ultima moda. il kernel giusto è quello che va bene per il proprio hw
<bithunter> ahahaha oki, grazia
<jester-> bithunter: si i dentro ci sono vari driver sistemati
<jester-> se quelli del kernel sono un po falocchi lo sistemano nei backport
<bithunter> a ok
<bithunter> cmq adesso va bene... anche se ogni tanto stalla ma poi riparte come un treno... prima era impossibile
<bithunter> Grazie mille veramente. Ora vado a cena... a dopo
<jester-> de nada
<jester-> a volte basta poco
<bithunter> :)
<CRISTIAN> scustae come si istallano i temi
<CRISTIAN> su Gnome
<CRISTIAN> Gnome Tweak Tools sto pronado con questo
<CRISTIAN> ma non ho ben capito dove vanno istallati i temi su che percorso
<ErVito> enzotib: ping!!
<nannes> !pastebin
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<fabiomarck> Salve a tutti!
<CRISTIAN> ho scaricato un tema per gnome lo devo spostare in /usr/share/gnome-shell/
<CRISTIAN> ma non me lo fa fare
<m1tO> CRISTIAN: cosa ti dice?
<CRISTIAN> Permessi non sufficienti per estrarre archivi nella cartella «file:///usr/share/gnome-shell»
<m1tO> bene non hai i permessi...
<CRISTIAN> come bene XD
<ErVito> è normale che sia così
<ErVito> se sei sicuro di quello che fai
<ErVito> suda come un cavallo
<Redeyes> Buonasera a tutti
<fabiomarck> Avrei un paio di domande: sto cercando di installare Ubuntu (come unico sistema) su un netbook Acer Aspire One AOA110. Ho creato il cd di installazione con l'ultima versione ma non parte da boot (può essere che sia venuto male il cd?), allora ho provato ad installare la 10.10 che avevo e una volta terminata la procedura, dopo il primo riavvio non parte Ubunto ma rimane una schermata nera con una linea in alto a sinistra lampezza
<messinese90> cioa a tutti
<messinese90> ciao**
<fabiomarck> Nessun consiglio??
<jester-> !installazione | fabiomarck
<ubot-it> fabiomarck: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<Redeyes> Ho deciso di scrivere dopo un bel po' di tempo che non riesco ad installare UBUNTU. Mi spiego meglio: ho il DVD e tutto funziona, ho già installato ubuntu su un hp pavilion (laptop) del 2004 e va alla grande, ora vorrei installarlo anche sul laptop più recente, del 2010, ma non se ne parla perché l'HD è già partizionato in 4 parti... Qualche consiglio??
<CRISTIAN> jester-, come copia una cartella usr/share/gnome-shell»
<CRISTIAN> Permessi non sufficienti per estrarre archivi nella cartella «file:///usr/share/gnome-shell»
<CRISTIAN> questo mi esce se la scompatto direttamente nella cartella che mi serve
<jason_hudson> Redeyes, puoi liberarti di una partizione?
<jester-> gksu nautilus
<Redeyes> @ jason_hudson: magari, le partizioni sono: SYSTEM - C - RECOVERY e HP-Tools
<ubottu-it> Redeyes: Error: "jason_hudson:" is not a valid command.
<Redeyes> to jason_hudson: magari, le partizioni sono: SYSTEM - C - RECOVERY e HP-Tools
<Redeyes> su C c'è windows
<jason_hudson> Redeyes, hp tools non dovrebbe servirti, non credo, cosa c'è dentro?
<jason_hudson> si questo è scontato, intendevo in hp tools
<Redeyes> da quel che leggo online c'è un po' di tutto, ovvero poca roba utile e tante porcherie. tra la roba utile sembra ci siano i tools necessari a far funzionare correttamente il RECOVERY...
<Redeyes> pensavo anch'io di eliminare qualcosa con gparted o easeus, ma ho paura di rimuovere qualcosa di importante per il funzionamento futuro...
<jason_hudson> Redeyes, se hai la possibilità di installare Windows da te (fresh install) puoi rimuoverle tutte e 4 e fartene una sola per Windows e una per Ubuntu (2 primarie , il resto logiche)
<jason_hudson> ovviamente per "installare windows" intendo quando sarà necessario, ovvero quando dovrai usare la partizione RECOVERY
<jason_hudson> potrebbe anche funzionare creando una partizione logica per HP-Tools
<jason_hudson> ovvero te la copi da qualche parte installi ubuntu e poi crei la partizione logica
<Redeyes> problema: hp non fornisce dischi di ripristino e windows (ovviamente) lo danno precaricato
<jason_hudson> ^^^ && ^^
<Redeyes> pensavo anche a quello, ma leggevo che devo ricreare esattamente la stessa situazione iniziale, una volta installato ubuntu, ovvero con tutte e 4 le partizioni (che stavolta saranno logiche) altrimenti si rischia il malfunzionamento...
<Redeyes> caspita, lo fanno proprio apposta per rompere le scatole... (già dormo poco, dovendo fare anche sto lavoro mi devo studiare anche quando farlo e quanto tempo ci vorrà...)
<Redeyes> eliminerei anche direttamente windows, ma mi serve per software come autocad e solidworks...
<jason_hudson> le 4 partizioni sono il limite del MBR, 4 partizioni primarie, le partizioni logiche non hanno limiti
<Redeyes> e se eliminassi una partizione primaria creandone una estesa al suo posto con dentro di essa quelle logiche??
<Redeyes> quale partizione potrei sacrificare??
<jason_hudson> è esattamente quello che ho detto prima lol
<jason_hudson> per questo ho chiesto se potevi sbarazzarti di hp tools
<Redeyes> chiedo scusa, ma ci metto un po'
<Redeyes> ormai sono ore che smanetto...
<Redeyes> eh, a saperlo, me ne sarei già sbarazzato
<Redeyes> poi avrei posto un altro problema, HP Tools ha una dimensione infima, ovvero 103/104 MB circa...
<jason_hudson> ma siamo proprio sicuri che HP non fornisca DVD di ripristino? se non ricordo male su richiesta li mandavano prima
<jason_hudson> 5€ non sono neanche tanti
<Redeyes> hp non li fornisce in quanto permette di crearli con il recovery
<ErVito> _-_
<Redeyes> ma una volta creati non si possono più creare...
<Redeyes> il fatto è che non li trovo più!!!
<jason_hudson> be il fatto che hp tools è di soli 103MB non è un problema, puoi sempre ridurre le dimensioni di C
<jason_hudson> scusa ma non conosco il software OEM tanto bene, di solito mi limito a cancellarlo lol
<the5oopt> salve a tutti volevo sapere se è possibile installare una versione di lubuntu provvisoria che mi permetta di esplorarlo poichè sono nuovo di linux e ho attualmente un computer molto vecchio potreste consigliarmi?
<jason_hudson> the5oopt, lubuntu dovrebbe avere la versione live, altrimenti wubi
<the5oopt> jason_hudson: wubi mi fa utilizzare anche lubuntu? ho paura che il mio computer non riesca a farlo funzionare a dovere...
<messinese90> quit
<jason_hudson> the5oopt, wubi ti fa installare ubuntu, al prossimo riavvio troverai grub e potrai scegliere quale avviare, se non funziona a dovere è perchè il pc non regge lubuntu
<ErVito> se regge winzoz regge anche lubuntu
<the5oopt> jason_hudson: ok grazie mille, sei stato chiarissimo. grazie anche a te ErVito
<jason_hudson> nessun problema
<ErVito> azz, na frase ho detto ;)
<Redeyes> Buonanotte a tutti...
<luana> ciaooooo
<messinese1990> ciaooo
<jason_hudson> ave
<luana> ciao a tutti e la prima volta che entro qui
<luana> tutti quanti avete ubuntu?
<jason_hudson> probabilmente per la maggior parte
<luana> son contenta!!! io ho lubuntu
<jason_hudson> contenta perchè tutti usano ubuntu? :o
<luana> si!!! fino a poco tempo fa usavo windows poi mio zio mi ha installato ubuntu e mi trovo benissimo
<luana> ma che chat è questa?
<jason_hudson> e quelli che usano un altra distro o un altro sistema? quelli sono tutti cattivi ? D:
<luana> noooo :)
<Sunderland06> ciao
<Sunderland06> vaffanculo
<jason_hudson> lol
<Sunderland06> testa di cazzo
<Sunderland06> bastardo
<jason_hudson> xD
<Sunderland06> Mario Monti.
<luana> e la madonna!!!
<jason_hudson> mario monti e la madonna?
<luana> testa di minchia
<jason_hudson> D:
<Sunderland06> bimbominchia
<AnToStArLiGhT> ciao
<luana> ciaoooooo
<luana> ma sono l'unica donna qui dentro
<luana> caspita :D
<jason_hudson> boh
<luana> sei un maschio tu
<luana> :P
<jason_hudson> così dicono
<luana> voglio vedere
<Sunderland06> luana: torna in cucina
<jason_hudson> ?
<AnToStArLiGhT> prima donna cosa vuoi di più! :P
<Sunderland06> e fammi un panino
<luana> FMC
<jason_hudson> fmc?
<jason_hudson> Full Metal Casket
<jason_hudson> luana, che è fmc? O.o
<luana> fattelo mettere nel culo a quello che mi ha scritto fammi un panino
<jason_hudson> lol
<Sunderland06> no u
<luana> lol si!
<Sunderland06> Italy is not a real country.
<Sunderland06> You are an Englishman with a hat.
<jason_hudson> :o
<Sunderland06> So I heard you like mafia.
<luana> ma cosa scrive sto qua
<luana> ooo sbaucate
<nannes> Sunderland06 fa finta di essere inglese ma non sa scrivere
<nannes> !chat | Sunderland06
<Sunderland06> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9JhuOicPFZY
<luana> in effetti
<luana> è un film porno ATTENZIONE
<jason_hudson> LOL
<luana> jason le el mejo de tutti qua dentro
<jason_hudson> :$
<luana> :D
<jester-> !chat
<Sunderland06> luana: pics?
<jester-> !chat
<ubottu-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Sunderland06> no u
<jason_hudson> oooops
<luana> cosa ooops
<jason_hudson> sono uscito per sbaglio lol
<jester-> !chat
<ubottu-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<luana> beh insomma
<jason_hudson> cosa insomma? o.o
<luana> come si fa ad uscire
<luana> c'è qualcuno in facebook?
<jason_hudson> touchpad indemoniato
<nannes> !chat | luana, jason_hudson, Sunderland06, non potete parlare qui
<ubottu-it> luana, jason_hudson, Sunderland06, non potete parlare qui: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<jason_hudson> ecco come si fa
<Sunderland06> no potatoes please?
<Brontolo> Sera.
<cristian> sera
<Brontolo> Qual'è la configurazione min per installare Ubuntu 11.4?
<Brontolo> Attualmente lo uso su pc con proc Amd 1,8 Ghz e 384 M di ram
<jason_hudson> unity su un amd 1,8 ghz e 384 MB di ram? :|
<cristian> nessuno gioca a Urban terror?
<jester-> Brontolo: xubuntu o lubuntu
<Brontolo> Scusate ora sto usando ubuntu 10.10.Qual'è la differenza con xubuntu e lubuntu?
<jason_hudson> Brontolo, solo il DE e qualche programma preinstallato
<jason_hudson> uno usa xfce (o xfce + gnome) l'altro lxde
<Brontolo> Ok! Grazie
<Brontolo> Notte a tutti
<nannes> ragazzi è meglio xubuntu o lubuntu? non li ho mai provati, sapete pregi e difetti per ciascuno?
<nannes> (mi serve su un vecchio pc eh!)
<jason_hudson> xubuntu penso sia più stabile
<jason_hudson> lxde consuma meno ram mentre xfce qualcosina di più
#ubuntu-it 2012-03-06
<lele5800> ciao a tutti..
<lele5800> qualcuno mi può aiutare con 2 problemi? non riesco a far partire il sistema con kernel 3 e non so come far partire kde al posto di xfce
<cristian> ciao
<cristian> ciao
<cristian> nettuno
<cristian>  .z.z.
<cristian> -
<cristian> ..-..
<Sunderland06> ciao
<jason_hudson> ave
<Sunderland06> sesso in culo
<Sunderland06> sesso in culo
<Sunderland06> sesso in culo
<Sunderland06> sesso in culo
<FloodBotIt1> Sunderland06: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<Sunderland06> sesso in culo
<Sunderland06> sesso in culo
<Sunderland06> sesso in culo
<Sunderland06> sesso in culo
<FloodBotIt1> Sunderland06: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<Sunderland06> sesso in culo
<Sunderland06> sesso in culo
<Sunderland06> he was a saxman from the state of tennessee, first set in with the band at the ripe old age of 3.... weeks old
<Sunderland06> he was a saxman from the state of tennessee, first set in with the band at the ripe old age of 3.... weeks old
<Sunderland06> he was a saxman from the state of tennessee, first set in with the band at the ripe old age of 3.... weeks old
<Sunderland06> he was a saxman from the state of tennessee, first set in with the band at the ripe old age of 3.... weeks old
<FloodBotIt1> Sunderland06: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<Sunderland06> AlexZion: awake BetaBrain bodom caveat- clakes dikdust enzotib esulu firez go^ jason_hudson LjL lollo64it MarkDJer Mol0Tov Nekos Neuromancer_ Otacon22 pa realnot sanova Shin3 vds weltall white_sheep wassup doods
<AlexZion> what's going on here ....
<Sunderland06> Nothing.
<Sunderland06> Coffee spilled on my keyboard.
<Sunderland06> I was cleaning it and typed that by accident.
<Sunderland06> sorry
<Sunderland06> mi e caduto il caffe sulla tastiera, la stavo pulendo e ho scritto tutta quella merda per sbaglio
<Sunderland06> AlexZion: ^
<AlexZion> pensa che coincidenza ....
<AlexZion> senti ma che ci fa su un canale di supporto, uno/una che casualmente , rovesciando il caffè sulla tastiera riesce a scrivere certe cose ?
<Sunderland06> AlexZion: si l'ho scritto per sbaglio mentre pulivo la tastiera con un tovagliolo, sara' solo una coincidenza
<AlexZion> magari metti il focus da un altra parte la prossima volta , prima di pulire la tastiera, cosi eviti di rompere le p***e a mezzo mondo , no !?!
<Sunderland06> AlexZion: scusa non succedera' piu'
<AlexZion> te ne sarò grato .....
<Sunderland06> AlexZion: ti piace sesso in culo?
<Sunderland06> DETERMINATION IS PROBABLY ONE OF HIS STRONGEST SUITS
<Sunderland06> HE WILL NOT STOP UNTIL HE GETS IT
<Sunderland06> LIKE A DOG CHASING A  BONE
<FloodBotIt1> Sunderland06: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<Sunderland06> PFFT
<Sunderland06> YOU CAN'T TELL ME WHAT TO DO
<Sunderland06> you're just an amateur
<Sunderland06>  /kick AlexZion
<Sunderland06>  /kick AlexZion
<Sunderland06>  /kick AlexZion
<FloodBotIt1> Sunderland06: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<AlexZion> per chi usa quassel , l'ignore fa miracoli in questi casi ragazzi .... ;)
<Sunderland06> new laws will only pass with democrats and republicans
<Sunderland06> i believe we can, we must, get the economy moving again
<Corey> Sunderland06: Please give it a rest.
<Sunderland06> Hmm?
<Sunderland06> I stopped a while ago.
<Sunderland06> Sorry. :p
<Corey> Sunderland06: It
<Corey> It's appreciated, thanks. :)
<Sunderland06> It?
<Sunderland06> Speak Italian?
<Sunderland06> I can't.
<Sunderland06> I was speaking to ubuntu phone support.
<Sunderland06> They told me to come here.
<Sunderland06> Even though i'm not Italian.
<Sunderland06> I don't know why they'd do it.
<Sunderland06> That's why I spammed, I was angry.
<Corey> Sunderland06: #ubuntu is your friend.
<Corey> Sunderland06: If you don't speak italian, this isn't the channel for you. :-)
<Sunderland06> I don't think this channel is Italian.
<Sunderland06> People were talking American earlier.
<Corey> Sunderland06: Enough, please.
<Sunderland06> They were.
<Sunderland06> Bye.
<Sunderland06> Goodnight Corey.
<kfcmuncher2012> can someone be my Italian tutor?
<kfcmuncher2012> kfcmuncher2012: They don't speak Italian here.
<Sunderland06> wtf, he pinged himself
<Sunderland06> failure
<kfcmuncher2012> merda
<kfcmuncher2012> murder
<_Best_> Buongiorno!
<pac> buongiorno a tutti ho installato ubuntu 11.10 sul mio portatile con un cd live e sto cercando i miei documenti in windows con wubi li trovavo attraverso la cartella host ma con questa installazione dove li posso trovare?
<_Best_> ciao pac
<_Best_> che problemi hai? Cosa c'è in "dettaglio" che non và?
<pac> _Best_: non riesco ad accedere ai documenti presenti in windows
<_Best_> quindi posso immaginare che non vedi la partizione NTFS
<_Best_> se fosse così, hai installato il pacchetto per "montare" la partizione NTFS?
<pac> _Best_: credo di vederla ma non trovo quello che vedevo con la cartella host con wubi
<pac> _Best_: se vado su file system trovo la cartella windows ma non trovo per esmpio la cartella desktop di windows che prima vedevo con l'installazione di ubuntu con wubi
<_Best_> non è che ci sono i file nascoti che non li visualizzi?
<_Best_> che versione di Windows hai?
<pac> _Best_: caspita può essere ora provo
<pac> _Best_: 7
<_Best_> ;)
<pac> < _Best_ no niente anche con mostra file nascosti non vedo i miei documenti almeno credo
<pac> _Best_: nella cartella windows ci sono tante di quelle cartelle che non so dove cercare
<_Best_> allora su 7 la posizion della cartella documenti è la seguente
<_Best_> C:\USERS\tuonome(oAdministrator)\Desktop\Documenti
<_Best_> prova a vedere se vedi QUESTE cartelle
<_Best_> parti dal disco dove c'è la partizione di windows dalla disco montato
<pac> _Best_: trovata grazie
<pac> _Best_: tu sai niente di tablet pc
<_Best_> pac era come dicevo io?
<_Best_> tablet pc? Cosa intenti i netbook?
<pac> _Best_: si
<pac> _Best_: no un prtatile con lo schermo che ruota
<_Best_> no pac, come mai vuoi prendere proprio quelli? Hai qualche esigenza in particola?
<pac> _Best_: sto usando un tablet fujitsu
<pac> _Best_: però quando lo metto in modalità portrait l'orientamento della penna non ruota
<_Best_> capisco.. no quì non sò aiutarti.. :(
<pac> _Best_: mi dispiace grazie molte per l'aiuto
<_Best_> ;)
<massimo18> Buona Giornata
<Brontolo> Buongiorno!
<Brontolo> Quesito! E' possibile installare xubuntu sopra ubuntu
<MagoSargas> Vuoi due versioni di Ubuntu sullo stesso computer... oppure vuoi emigrare su xubuntu?
<Brontolo> Ok per la seconda. i miei pc non sono recentissimi......
<Brontolo> ora ho ubuntu 10,10
<MagoSargas> La risposta è si.
<MagoSargas> Ti do il consiglio di far girare prima la versione CD live
<Brontolo> Ok! Grazie
<MagoSargas> per verificare riconosce i driver e tutto quello che ti aspetti su xubuntu
<MagoSargas> se tutto ti soddisfa allora parti con la installazione vera e propria formattando il computer
<MagoSargas> io sono riuscito a metterlo su un mio vecchio portatile con 20 GB di hard dirsk e 256 di ram
<Brontolo> non ho grosse esigenze basta che mi girano 2 o 3 programmi
<Brontolo> io ho un portatile con 2.2 G di proc e 720 di ram e un pc con proc 1.8 g 2 374 di ram
<MagoSargas> vai tranquillo!!!
<Brontolo> ok grazie ancora prov poi faccio sapere!
<MagoSargas> ok
<cristian> lciao
<cristian> scsate su xchat come posso avere lo sfondo nero e le scritte bianche
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<cristian> problemino ho ubuntu 11.10 con gnome  acceso il pc mi compare icona della connessione con pallino di diviete ed in effetti la connessione fa pena
<cristian> ragazzi ho istallata emesene ma nella lista programmi non me lo trovo
<cristian> -.-
<jester-> quando riavvii dovrebbe comparire
<cristian> jester-, io non ho riavviato lol
<fasos> buongiorno a tutto il canale
<fasos> ho un problema con l'installazione di gimp su lubuntu
<fasos> se potessi avere un consiglio su come fare........
<fasos> grazie
<K99Brain> fasos, sudo apt-get install gimp
<K99Brain> fasos, se dà errori, mettili su pastebin
<K99Brain> !paste | fasos
<ubot-it> fasos: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<fasos> http://paste.ubuntu.com/871268/
<fasos> ho lubuntu
<filo1234> fasos: apt-cache policy gimp
<K99Brain> fasos, hai aggiunto dei repository esterni?
<fasos> penso di no ... sono alle prime armi
<fasos> http://paste.ubuntu.com/871271/
<filo1234> fasos: si saraia llae prime armi ma quel ppa non si è aggiunto da solo
<K99Brain> fasos, come no ... eccolo li il repository aggiunto :)
<K99Brain> toglilo
<fasos> come devo fare?
<fasos> qual'è il comando per toglierlo?
<Uzzi> Ciao a tutti
<K99Brain> fasos, mai usato lxde
<K99Brain> fasos, ma dovresti avere qualcosa in sistema >  amministrazione
<K99Brain> fasos, prova a vedere se trovi qualcosa tipo "sorgenti software"
<fasos> scusa sto cercando di imparare
<fasos> controllo
<K99Brain> in gnome si chiamava così, forse è stato mantenuto il nome
<K99Brain> fasos, altrimenti facciamo da terminale
<fasos> forse facciamo prima
<Uzzi> vorrei chiedere se è possibile gestire più profili di avvio. mi spiego meglio: sarebbe possibile in avvio di pc o anche di dm poter scegliere che combinazione di servizi lanciare all'avio? per dire profilo ultraportatile(no applicazioni che richiedono attivtà di rete es mail notifcation, o meteo ecc ecc,
<jester-> Uzzi: in programmi di avvio
<K99Brain> fasos, ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<K99Brain> fasos, metti tutto su pastebin
<fasos> ok
<Uzzi> jester-: ma creando dei veri e propri profili da scegliere?
<Uzzi> e soprattutto da scegliere durante il login per dire
<jester-> Uzzi: li scegli quali servizi avere o no al boot ienernti all'user
<jester-> inerenti
<fasos> http://paste.ubuntu.com/871274/
<jester-> che centra il login di rete con i servizi avviati
<K99Brain> fasos, ok
<fasos> quindi?
<Uzzi> jester-: ma vorrei sullo stesso utente la possibilità di scelta con dei profili preformati. x dire vorrei in ufficio attivo all'avio il mail notification, ma in treno no. capito che intenderei?
<K99Brain> fasos, sudo rm /etc/apt/sources.list.d/matthaeus123-mrw-gimp-svn-oneiric.list
<K99Brain> fasos, poi
<K99Brain> fasos, sudo apt-get update
<jester-> Uzzi: no che non capisco
<jester-> Uzzi: a quale pro avere profili diversi al boot
<fasos> fatto
<K99Brain> fasos, errori?
<fasos> no
<K99Brain> fasos, ok, adesso puoi installare gimp
<K99Brain> fasos, sudo apt-get install gimp
<Uzzi> jester-: x ottimizzare risorse pensavo
<jester-> Uzzi: una volta che hai deciso quali servizi tenere attivi a cosa ti serve un altro profilo
<fasos> K99Brain sei un grande, l'unica cosa con il primo comando che ho dgt cosa ho fatto?
<jester-> certi li devi avere per forza, tipo il network, altri dionee dalle fisime
<Uzzi> jester-: in treno x dire non mi servono, ma in uffico o  casa si
<jester-> dipende*
<K99Brain> fasos, il comando rm ha cancellato il repository ppa che non funzionava... poi un aggiornamento della lista dei pacchetti
<jester-> perché se in treno rimane attivo cups che differenza fa
<fasos> thank's
<Uzzi> cups nulla ma il mail notification che continua a interrogare il pop penso che succhi un minimo di cpu
<jester-> eh sai che differenza, le cpu se sollecitate si sgtancano
<jester-> stancano
<Uzzi> ma un min di batt la consumano
<jester-> le fanno per non essere usate
<Uzzi> e in treno anche avere 15min  di batt in più potrebbe esser utile
<jester-> ti fai un paio di script che fermano i sevizi
<jester-> o che li attivano
<Uzzi> ecco mi interessava sapere se vi era un utility che racchiudesse un insieme di script in base a cosa voglio in quella sessione
<jester-> Uzzi: nessuno ha pensato di fare una cosa del genere visto l'inutilità
<Uzzi> jester-: non so se sia proprio inutile dai ;P
<glasgo> ciao a tutti, io avrei un problema ma non so se questa è la chat giusta!
<cristian> esponi
<jason_hudson> glasgo, un problema con?
<glasgo> non so esattamente se il problema è relativo al browser iron, oppure alla cartella /opt
<glasgo> in pratica non riesco ad impostare con predefinito il browser iron. prima non avevo (non so il perché!!) la cartella /opt, l'ho creata, ho trascinato dentro iron.deb (che era già installato) e non riesco comunque a settarlo come predefinito
<jason_hudson> glasgo, puoi almeno usarlo?
<cristian> e possibile che su windows la connessione vada bene
<cristian> invece se accedo ad ubuntu sembra che vada come un asino -.-
<glasgo> si si, quello senza problemi. ma, che so, non posso aprire i link da aMsn, ad esempio
<jason_hudson> cristian, possibile, ma molto improbabile
<jason_hudson> glasgo, usi unity?
<glasgo> mmm... non saprei risponderti con sicurezza
<glasgo> credo di si, comunque. uso ubuntu 11.10
<cristian> jason_hudson, dici che cambiando il gestroe di connessione potrei risolvere
<jason_hudson> glasgo, se hai una barra laterale è unity
<glasgo> allora è unity
<jason_hudson> cristian, potrebbe anche essere, posso sapere/vedere (odio farlo senza permesso) con quale sei?
<jason_hudson> glasgo, non ci ho avuto molto a che fare ma dovresti avere un "applicazione" chiamata  Applicazioni preferite, da li dovresti poter scegliere iron come browser
<jason_hudson> non ci ho avuto molto a che fare = con unity   ,  da gnome dovrebbe essere sistema / preferenze
<AngelForget> giorno a tutti
<glasgo> ok, ora cerco e vedo
<AngelForget> ho un problema con Lubuntu inquarto non mi riconosce la scheda wifi  broadcom 4312 come posso risolvere
<AngelForget> ?
<massimo18> !broadcom
<ubot-it> Dispositivo senza filo Broadcom http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/Broadcom
<cristian> quello di default
<cristian> di ubuntu 11.10
<cristian> la scheda di rete e una realtek rtl 8139
<jason_hudson> cristian, ho toppato io, pensavo volessi cambiare isp >.<
<jason_hudson> cristian, no quello non dovrebbe cambiar niente
<glasgo> allora, si chiama main menu. e c'è un elenco di software divisi per categorie, vado ad internet e trovo anche iron, che comunque è selezionato come tutti gli altri
<jason_hudson> glasgo, è applicazioni preferite che devi cercare
<glasgo> non esiste niente del genere
<jason_hudson> :|
<glasgo> riprovo a cercare qualcosa del genere
<jason_hudson> glasgo, prova a installare gnome-system-settings
<glasgo> informazioni sistema ha una parte chiamata 'applicazioni predefinite' dove effettivametne c'è una lista di software per ogni cosa. a web non c'è niente e per di più non è selezionabile nulla
<cristian> jason_hudson, grazie lo stesso
<cristian> sto cercando in rete se trovo qualche cosa che mi possa aiutare
<jason_hudson> cristian, è alquanto improbabile che sia il gestore
<cristian> provo a riavviare l'hug
<jason_hudson> glasgo, confermo che è quella la schermata, ho appena dato un occhiata alla documentazione, strano che non ci sia niente da cliccare
<jason_hudson> fastweb :|
<glasgo> e niente di cliccabile
<glasgo> ripeto, prima io non avevo la cartella opt, ma comunque iron era installato e funzionava
<jason_hudson> strano,  mi dispiace non credo di poter essere d'aiuto, anche se iron dovrebbe avere un opzione per impostarlo come predefinito
<glasgo> si, ce l'ha infatti, ma non fa nulla. e credo che il problema non sia affatto di iron, potrebbe essere perché iron era già installato PRIMA di essere spostato in opt?
<jason_hudson> no non credo
<glasgo> mi spiego meglio, magari l'installazione di iron ha messo qualche altro file che io non so, da qualche parte. ho spostato solamente iron.deb, in opt, e magari non va. oppure, che so, se adesso lo disinstallassi e lo reinstallassi direttamente in opt potrebbe cambiare qualcosa? per qualche motivo che non so?
<glasgo> dai
<glasgo> ti ringrazio moltissimo, ora vedo un po' cosa fare
<jason_hudson> mi spiace di non poter essere d'aiuto
<jason_hudson> ma tra l'altro iron è SRWare Iron?
<glasgo> si
<jason_hudson>  e perchè usi quello se hai chromium nei repo?
<glasgo> perché sono un tipo che sta molto attento alla propria privacy
<jason_hudson> chromium != chrome
<glasgo> si, lo so, ma non è la stessa cosa. e su chromium non ho trovato nessuna info riguardo la gestione della privacy, perciò mi fido di più di iron
<jason_hudson> chromium è open source trovi tutte le info che trovi
<jason_hudson> ma a ognuno il suo, la mia era solo una curiosità
<glasgo> si, ma visto che ancora non ci so mettere mano in alcun modo preferisco così, almeno iron è proprio specializzato per questo
<glasgo> ora ti e vi saluto, vado via
<jason_hudson> vale
<fasos> rieccomi ... continuo ad avere problemi con gimp ... quando cerco di caricarlo da desktop non da alcun segno di attività, mentre da terminale da questo errore http://paste.ubuntu.com/871355/
<fasos> ho provato anche con questo comando sudo apt-get install libgegl-0.0-0
<fasos> e mi dice
<fasos> http://paste.ubuntu.com/871358/
<OverMe> fasos, fai vedere cosa dice: ls -al /usr/lib/libgegl*
<fasos> http://paste.ubuntu.com/871367/
<OverMe> fasos, apt-cache policy gimp libgegl-0.0-0
<lele5800> ciao a tutti
<lele5800> ho difficoltà ad installare il kernel 3... qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<lele5800> grazie in anticipo
<Siphion> * 1 minuto e mezzo dopo uscì e non seppe mai la risposta * lele5800
<pac> buon pomeriggio
<fasos> http://paste.ubuntu.com/871376/
<pac> Ho reinstallato ubuntu e ho risolto diversi problemi doppio monitor e stampante la quale però sta ferma su stampa in elaborazione avete qualche consiglio da darmi
<fasos> http://paste.ubuntu.com/871376/
<fasos> sorry
<lele5800> ciao a tutti
<lele5800> c'è nessunoo??
<pac> lele5800: ci sono io ma temo di essere più bisognoso di te :-)
<OverMe> fasos, ancora casino con i ppa
<OverMe> fasos, sudo apt-get update
<fasos> ok
<fasos> fatto: http://paste.ubuntu.com/871394/
<lele5800> :(
<lele5800> non riesco ad aggiornare a kernel 3
<OverMe> fasos, sudo apt-get purge libgegl-0.0-0 && sudo apt-get install gimp
<fasos> http://paste.ubuntu.com/871403/
<OverMe> fasos, prova se ora funziona
<fasos> ci provo
<fasos> punto e a capo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/871405/
<fasos> dall'ambiente grafico nessun segno di attività
<OverMe> usate i ppa che fanno bene al sistema
<OverMe> </fine messaggio pubblicitario>
<OverMe> fasos, dpkg -l | grep libbabl
<pac> la mia stampante è una multifunzione e non vede lo scanner pur vedendo la stampante come faccio ad installare lo scanner (brother 8025 d)
<fasos> OverMe, http://paste.ubuntu.com/871408/
<OverMe> fasos, sudo apt-get purge libbabl-0.0-0 && sudo apt-get install gimp
<OverMe> poi riprova e vediamo quanti altri ne hai
<fasos> GRANDE LO HA CARICATO!
<fasos> Buon lavoro a tutti
<ubuntu> salve a tutti
<ubuntu> ùvolevo chiedervi  come risolvere un problema con la mia scheda wifi  broadcom
<OverMe> ubuntu, che problema?
<dem> passwd errata,  non riesco ad'accedere a ubuntu,  con la stessa passwd riesco a fare il login nel terminale. come posso risolvere?
<ubuntu> su  xubuntu  non mi istalla i i drivers della wifi
<OverMe> ubuntu, con il gestore driver? ti da qualceh errore?
<ubuntu> OverMe,  si  file jocker
<OverMe> jockey, quello che dici tu è di batman
<OverMe> ubuntu, e che errore ti da?
<ubuntu> mi da solo la dicitura dei drivers sta broadcom ma non istalla mi da un problema e mi dice di andare a vedere il file jockey
<OverMe> dimmi quale file di preciso ti dice di guardare e vediamo
<dem> un aiuto per passwd?
<Siphion> qual'è il problema dem?
<dem> da quando sono entrato nella shell con  ctrl+alt+f1,    non riesco piu ad' entrare in ubuntu, mi da passwd errata
<massimo18> !password
<ubot-it> Per recuperare la password seguire le indicazioni che trovate su http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Sicurezza/GestionePassword/Recupero
<lele5800> raga come posso impostare una scorciatoia per aprire il terminale da tastiera senza doverlo cercare tra i programmi?
<OverMe> lele5800, qui si da aiuto solo per ubuntu, chiedi in chat
<dem> riesco a fare il login solo da terminale
<lele5800> OverMe non credo cambi il metodo di impostazione quindi o qui o la..male che vada imparo come si fa su ubuntu
<lele5800> un domani se mi serve lo so fare :D
<OverMe> lele5800, fa lo stesso, tu chiedi di la
<dem> è possibile aprire il browser da terminale?
<lele5800> OverMe non capisco il problema..........
<lele5800> dem che io sappia no..se non hai interfaccia grafica caricata
<OverMe> lele5800, il problema è che non usi ubuntu e qui diamo aiuto solo per ubuntu o derivate ufficiali. punto
<dem> ah ok
<lele5800> qualcuno può dirmi come impostare una scorciatoia per avviare il terminale da tastiera senza doverlo cercare tra i programmi, su Ubuntu?
<lele5800> così tra 2 minuti installo ubuntu e lo imposto
<lele5800> e OverMe è più contento
<massimo18> -.-
<K99Brain> lele5800, ctrl+alt+t
<dem> siccome non mi fa piu l'accesso è possibile fare l'accesso automatico da terminale?
<K99Brain> lele5800, la scorciatoia già c'è
<lele5800> K99Brain per caso sai dirmi come posso cambiare i tasti?
<lele5800> sempre su ubuntu
<cricido> ciao a tutti
<cricido> ragazzi chi di voi ha avuto a che fare con freeradius
<cricido> ?
<cricido> freeradius chillispot
<K99Brain> lele5800, http://askubuntu.com/questions/28086/what-are-unitys-keyboard-and-mouse-shortcuts
<lele5800> K99Brain grazie
<lele5800> risolto
<lele5800> :D
<akis24> ciao
<fasos> domanda estremamente banale: ma come si cambia lo sfondo su lubuntu?
<filo1234> fasos: tasto dx sul desktop > preferenze del desktop
<filo1234> banale è leggere
<fasos> non ho preferenze desktop tra le voci
<filo1234> e cos'hai?
<akis24> tasto dx sul desktop ..cambia sfondo scrivania
<akis24> da li poi si apre il resto
<fasos> Terminal Emulator, Web Broser, ObConf, Reconfigure, Restart, Exit
<fasos> ObConf mi fa configurare tutto tranne lo sfondo
<akis24> che gestore desktop ha ?
<awake> hai
<awake> che casino
<filo1234> stai usando openbox
<fasos> hnm domanda da 1mln di dollari ... come faccio a saperlo?
<jason_hudson> ob = open box
<fasos> okay
<fasos> quindi?
<akis24> LXAppearance - Change Look & Feel
<akis24> devi avere questo sul menu...
<akis24> da li fai tutto
<Siphion> (ma non è packman il default di LXDE?)
<fasos> mi si apre Gestore di Configurazione OpenBox
<fasos> ma dello sfondo proprio nulla davvero
<Siphion> (pcmanfm* non packman ^^)
<fasos> resto sconcertato
<akis24> trovi tutto qui credo  http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmbienteGrafico/Lxde/Personalizzazione
<fasos> http://paste.ubuntu.com/871475/
<fasos> non capsco
<fasos> risolto...thank's
<akis24> :)
<fasos> :D
<zul__> chi mi sa indicare un canale per in cui si parla di ruby?
<awake> #ruby ?
<zul__> #ruby non risponde mai nessuno
<akis24> prova su #ruby-it  magari lo fanno
<kit> salve a tutti, c'è nessuno?
<akis24> kit poni la domanda se qualcuno sa' ti risponde.........
<kit> okey
<kit> è da un po' di giorni che il pc
<kit> mi chiede l'aggiornamento, solo che una volta lanciato, non si conclude nulla, perchè mi dice che
<kit> tutti i pacchetti che ho sono "obsoleti" e da aggiornare
<kit> sebbene io non abbia fatto alcun passaggio di distribuzione
<kit> Mi chiede di fare un "avanzamento parziale di distribuzione" .... cosa che vorrei evitare di fare
<kit> da notare che non ho fatto aggiornamenti ne null'altro... di "punto in bianco" ha deciso che tutti i pacchetti che ho sul pc sono da aggiornare
<fasos> se volessi bloccare la postazione ma non per forza chiudere la sessione è possibile?
<kit> fasos clicca sospendi
<bodhibob> fasos, con lo screensaver lo puoi fare
<nicotano> salve
<OverMe> kit, da terminale: sudo apt-get update
<OverMe> !paste | kit e metti qui
<ubot-it> kit e metti qui: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<kit> già fatto, ho  postato anche sul forum http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php/topic,512365.msg3998357.html#msg3998357
<OverMe> kit, sì ma non c'è l'ouput di sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<kit> OverMe purtroppo non è tutto, perchè il terminale mi taglia l'output, comunque è questo http://paste.ubuntu.com/871541/
<OverMe> defaq
<OverMe> fammi vedere solo sudo apt-get update
<fasos> con sospendi la cosa non è proprio come volevo, disabilita il connessione, invece a me serve che il pc continui a lavorare ma chieda òa passwd utente per lavorarci
<K99Brain> fasos, ctrl+alt+l
<K99Brain> blocca lo schermo
<fasos> nada de nada
<filo1234> fasos: ma che versione di ubuntu hai?
<fasos> ho lubuntu
<OverMe> con openbox :|
<kit> @OverMe ecco la versione completa http://paste.ubuntu.com/871547/
<ubottu-it> kit: Error: "OverMe" is not a valid command.
<filo1234> fasos: si ma ti ho chiesto ch eversione
<kit> OverMe ecco la versione completa http://paste.ubuntu.com/871547/
<fasos> 11.04
<fasos> se non erro
<OverMe> kit, non so cosa hai combinato (forse è colpa dei mille ppa che hai messo) ma non hai più 3/4 del sistema
<kit> OverMe ecco, appunto... d'altronde determinati programmi, temi e altro funzionano solo con i loro PPA
<OverMe> kit, ma di solito non fanno questo danno incredibile, qui c'è dell'altro
<kit> si, è solo che io un po' di conoscenza dei mezzi ce l'ho, ma davanti a queste cose qua, più di cercare in giro su internet, non so che fare
<K99Brain> fasos, http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php?topic=439880.msg3443258
<filo1234> fasos: ma lo screensaver ce l'hai attivo?
<fasos> no
<filo1234> be ovvio ch eallora non funziona il bloccaschermo con ctrl+alt+l
<fasos> hnm ...
<fasos> provo
<fasos> nada
<OverMe> kit, proviamo a fare una cosa
<filo1234> fasos: apri un terminale
<OverMe> kit, fammi vedere un: ls -al /var/cache/apt/archives
<filo1234> fasos: xscreensaver &
<filo1234> fasos: xscreensaver-command -lock
<kit> yes wait a sec
<fasos> http://paste.ubuntu.com/871555/
<filo1234> fasos: xscreensaver-command -lock
<kit> OverMe -> http://paste.ubuntu.com/871557/ btw, cosa sarebbe questo comando?
<OverMe> kit, è la lista dei pacchetti che hai in cache
<fasos> funge
<filo1234> fasos: allora deve funzionare anche con ctrl+alt+l
<filo1234> è una ELLE non un UNO
<OverMe> kit, cd /var/cache/apt/archives
<fasos> no saprei
<kit> OverMe fatto
<kit> ls mi da questo outpu
<OverMe> kit, e poi, sudo dpkg -i dpkg_1.16.0.3ubuntu5_i386.deb libbz2-1.0_1.0.5-6ubuntu1.11.10.1_i386.deb libselinux1_2.0.98-1.1_i386.deb libacl1_2.2.51-3_i386.deb libattr1_1%3a2.4.46-3_i386.deb
<kit> cioe?
<fasos> bella battuta ... cmq grazie
<filo1234> fasos: quale battuta?
<OverMe> kit, dai quel comando
<OverMe> sudo dpkg -i dpkg_1.16.0.3ubuntu5_i386.deb libbz2-1.0_1.0.5-6ubuntu1.11.10.1_i386.deb libselinux1_2.0.98-1.1_i386.deb libacl1_2.2.51-3_i386.deb libattr1_1%3a2.4.46-3_i386.deb
<fasos> l anzicchè 1
<filo1234> fasos: non era una battuta, era una precisazione
<fasos> escuse moi
<filo1234> non sono davanti a te per vedere cosa scrivi nella tastiera
<fasos> okey come non detto
<kit> OverMe l'ho dato -> dpkg: errore: lettura file informazioni "/var/lib/dpkg/status" del pacchetto: Errore di input/output
<OverMe> questo è male
<Mauy> ragazzi ho seri problemi con le schede video il 3d e ubuntu 11.10 e mint 12 qualcuno se ne intende e mi puo dare una mano
<OverMe> kit, ls -al /var/lib/dpkg/status
<kit> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 1934029 2012-03-01 14:45 /var/lib/dpkg/status -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 1934029 2012-03-01 14:45 /var/lib/dpkg/status
<kit> scusa
<kit> solo una volta -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 1934029 2012-03-01 14:45 /var/lib/dpkg/status
<OverMe> Errore di input/output sa molto di problema hw
<OverMe> kit, non c'è anche uno status-old ?
<kit> mh.... ma così di colpo?
<kit> si... in /var/lib/dpkg c'è
<OverMe> e non me lo potevi dire?
<OverMe> btw, proviamo così
<kit> ho semplicemente incollato l'output
<kit> del comando che mi hai dato
<OverMe> sudo mv /var/lib/dpkg/status /var/lib/dpkg/status.bad && sudo cp /var/lib/dpkg/status-old /var/lib/dpkg/status && sudo apt-get update
<kit> sta "lavorando" :|
<OverMe> :O e quanto ci mette
<kit> sudo cp status-old status && sudo apt-get update cp: lettura di "status-old": Errore di input/output
<OverMe> ÈTTUTTOROTTOOO
<OverMe> kit, sudo touch /forcefsck
<OverMe> se non da errore, riavvia che ti fa il controllo del disco
<kit> tutto rotto?? in che senso :'(((( ... adesso provo a dare il comando
<kit> ben che vada ci sentiamo dopo, se no rube un portatile di qualche mio coinquilino
<OverMe> ok, riavvia e torna
<kit> OverMe sono di nuovo qua
<OverMe> l'ha fatto il controllo?
<kit> non penso visto la velocità con cui si è riavviato
<OverMe> ma sudo touch /forcefsck l'hai dato?
<kit> si...
<kit> ma non si è riavviato, l'ho riavviato manualmente
<dem> problema!   non riesco ad'accedere neanche come sessione ospite. come posso risolvere?
<OverMe> si non si doveva riavviare da solo
<kit>  ah okey
<OverMe> kit, riptova: sudo mv /var/lib/dpkg/status /var/lib/dpkg/status.bad && sudo cp /var/lib/dpkg/status-old /var/lib/dpkg/status && sudo apt-get update
<kit> vado
<kit> ...lavora
<dem> problema!   non riesco ad'accedere a ubuntu ,neanche come sessione ospite. come posso risolvere?
<kit> cp: lettura di "/var/lib/dpkg/status-old": Errore di input/output
<OverMe> kit, ce l'hai una live?
<kit> no... ma mi son fatto portare un cd da un mio amico, e a sto punto me la faccio
<OverMe> si, meglio. almeno avvii da live e facciamo un controllo del file system. altrimenti non si capisce il problema
<kit> e più che altro mi provo a salvare i file, che metti che devo reinstallare tutto
<OverMe> sì, anche
<kit> ho trovato una live di ubuntu 11.04
<dem> problema!   non riesco ad'accedere a ubuntu ,neanche come sessione ospite. come posso risolvere?
<kit> OverMe sto facendo il backup dei file
<bau> ciao a tutti, ho un problema con ubuntu 11.10, quando lo avvio, dopo un pò di tempo, non so perchè, il mouse e la tastiera (usb) non funzionano più
<_Best_> serrrrrrrrrrrraaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!
<_Best_> click! °_°
<davide> ciao
<davide> tutti
<davide> ho una schedina microsd che leggo tramite un lettore usb
<davide> ha avuto qualche problema
<davide> ora inserendola non me la considera minimamente
<davide> i dati che ho ricavato sulla schedina
<davide> tramite comandi trovati on line
<davide> sono questi : http://paste.ubuntu.com/871650/
<davide> qualcuno sa consigliarmi?
<davide> il mio obbiettivo è almeno recuperare i file all'interno
<davide> è da 4 GB
<OverMe> davide, hai provato a montarla a mano?
<davide> OverMe,  no
<OverMe> davide, sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt
<davide> sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt
<davide> ops
<davide> mount: si deve specificare il tipo di filesystem
<OverMe> davide, sudo mount -t vfat /dev/sdb1 /mnt
<AngelForget> sera a tutti ù
<davide> OverMe,  http://paste.ubuntu.com/871679/
<OverMe> davide, sudo fsck /dev/sdb1
<davide> OverMe,  http://paste.ubuntu.com/871683/
<Ola86> ciao..
<Ola86> vorrei installare questo software nel  mio ubuntu 10.10...
<Ola86> vorrei installare questo software nel  mio ubuntu 10.10...
<Ola86> http://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/GNU_Health/Installation#Installing_GNU_Health
<FloodBotIt1> Ola86: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<Ola86> è tutto oggi po  che tento, mi dareste una mano?
<Ola86> è tutto oggi pom  che tento, mi dareste una mano?
<Ola86> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<OverMe> davide, sudo fsck.vfat /dev/sdb1
<davide> OverMe,  dosfsck 3.0.9, 31 Jan 2010, FAT32, LFN       Logical sector size is zero.
<OverMe> davide, che gli è successo a sto coso?
<davide> :( non so
<davide> è la microsd di un cellulare
<enzotib> Ola86, puoi anche di evitare di ripetere due volte i messaggi
<davide> all'improvviso ha smesso di funzionare
<Ola86> scusa... nel secondo avevo sbagliato di scrivere
<Ola86> cmq già c'è passato il bOT
<OverMe> davide, puoi provare con photorec a recuperare il contenuto e poi a farmattarla
<Ola86> http://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/GNU_Health/Installation#Installing_GNU_Health - sto cercando di installare questo soft nel mio ubuntu 10.10...
<Ola86> ma non ci riesco..
<davide> OverMe,  grazie per il tuo aiuto
<davide> provo ad installare photorec
<davide> vediamo che succeder
<kit> OverMe ci sei ancora?
<kit> sto scrivendo da live
<OverMe> kit, sì ci sono
<OverMe> kit, fammiv edere un sudo fdisk -l
<kit> grande!! :)
<kit> ehm.. password dell'utente live?
<OverMe> non c'è :O
<kit> OverMe http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/871709/
<kit> ehehe si infatti
<OverMe> sudo fsck -f /dev/sda1
<kit> OverMe http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/871712/
<OverMe> finito?
<kit> si
<OverMe> kit, sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt
<kit> fatto (mi sto fidando perchè non ho idea di cosa mi stai facendo fare :p ) OverMe
<OverMe> kit, provo a fare quello che non siamo riusciti a fare prima
<OverMe> kit, sudo mv /mnt/var/lib/dpkg/status /mnt/var/lib/dpkg/status.bad
<kit> done
<OverMe> sudo cp /mnt/var/lib/dpkg/status-old /mnt/var/lib/dpkg/status
<Simon___> ciao, ho un problema con l'audio del mio computer che non funziona, ho un pc ASUS fisso con Ubuntu 11.10
<pac> ciao a tutti sto cercando di ruotare la scrittura sul mio tablet pc e vorrei sapere se questo mi può essere utile http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/871731/
<OverMe> kit, ...
<kit> OverMe cp: reading `/mnt/var/lib/dpkg/status-old': Input/output error
<OverMe> kit, secondo me c'è qualcosa di rotto
<OverMe> kit, fai vedere dmesg
<Simon___> OverMe, puoi aiutarmi?
<kit> OverMe comand not found...dovrei installare dei pacchetti
<kit> ma sono in modalità live
<kit> quindi niente
<OverMe> kit, dmesg ce l'hai per forza
<OverMe> scritto bene?
<Simon___> nessuno può aiutarmi?
<kit> -.-' .... ecco http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/871743/ OverMe
<OverMe> kit, vedi tutti quegli "error" ?
<kit> ehm
<kit> sio
<kit> si*
<OverMe> direi che l'hdd sta morendo o è già morto
<OverMe> o hai il cavo che lo collega alla scheda madre a pezzi
<kit> bene... :|
<kit> dovrei aprire il pc
<kit> come dire!!
<kit> OverMe non so come ringraziarti!
<OverMe> kit, de nada
<Simon___> nessuno può aiutarmi?
<awake> dipende
<Simon___> Non sento l'audio,   penso a causa delle scheda ATI HD Radeon 2600.
<Simon___> awake puoi fare qualcosa?
<awake> uhm
<awake> apri una shell
<awake> e dai alsamixer
<Simon___> ok
<awake> fai uno screenshot
<awake> e uppalo su imgur
<Simon___> ok, fatto. Questo dovrebbe essere il link http://i.imgur.com/Ps0IP.png
<awake> uhm
<awake> c'è qualcosa che non va
<awake> aspè
<awake> hai un ASUS?
<Simon___> si
<awake> uhm
<awake> hai letto questo topic?
<awake> http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php?topic=203190.0
<awake> è un pò vecchiotto.. però non si sa mai
<awake> Simon___, dai sudo lshw e nopasta
<cristian_c> ciao
<cristian_c> non riesco ad eseguire il trasferimento dal bluetooth al bluetooth
<cristian_c> il trasferimento di file intendo
<cristian_c> quali possono essere le cause in generale?
<cristian_c> ho un po' di log passati, volendo, se vi servono
<Simon___>  Fatto! Con  lshw da una lunga serie di informazioni, con nopasta da comando non trovato.
<awake> -.
<awake> -.-
<cristian_c> awake, non ho capito
<awake> Simon___, nopasta vuol dire " incolla l'output del comando su nopaste"
<awake> che è un servizio online
<Simon___> Mi scuso,sono nuovo di linux. Quindi devo scrive insieme i comandi?
<cristian_c> Simon___, prima non cìero qualì+ il problema?
<cristian_c> *c'ero
<Simon___> Non sento l'audio, come in questa discussione: http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php?topic=203190.0
<cristian_c> Simon___, ma avevi problemi anche con i driver video ati?
<Simon___> Non so .... intendi quando aggiorni e ti chiede di installare driver proprietari?
<cristian_c> qualcuno di voi ha mai inviato file dal bluetooth?
<Simon___> ok, grazie comunque dell'aiuto, devo uscire qui fanno i lampi.
<zeitgeist000> salve, qualcuno mi aiuta ad installare jdk
<cristian_c> zeitgeist000, si installa dal software center, credo
<zeitgeist000> ma l'ho installato pero i programi non girano
<cristian_c> quali?
<zeitgeist000> i programmi che creo in java
<cristian_c> jvm
<cristian_c> io avevo fatto delle prove
<cristian_c> !java
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Programmazione/Java - Java su Architettura a 64 Bit: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Programmazione/Java/Architettura64Bit
<cristian_c> zeitgeist000, la prima guida
<esulu> ciao a tutti
<esulu> ragazzi sono messo un po da sedere sinceramente
<esulu> ieri sera ultima cosa che ho fatto su ubuntu
<esulu> ho installato LDAP SERVER
<esulu> ho spento computer
<esulu> e sta sera che lo riaccendo
<esulu> non mi accetta il password
<esulu> ma secondo voi è possibile
<esulu> ?
<FloodBotIt1> esulu: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<esulu> avete qualche idea per caso
<cristian_c> esulu, non so se hai visto il wiki
<cristian_c> :)
<esulu> che wiki cristian_c
<cristian_c> esulu, mi sembra che ci fosse una pagina nella sezione server del wiki di ubuntu
<cristian_c> !ldap
<ubot-it> http://help.ubuntu-it.org/10.04/ubuntu/serverguide/it/openldap-server.html
<marcos27> sera a tutti o dei problemi con ubuntu 11.10...il primo e che avendo la doppia scheda video una della cpu intel i7 e una nvidia gt540m mi rileva solo quella della cpu e non posso giocare a giochi 3d
<cristian_c> esulu, volevo farti una domanda
<Mike__> salve a tutti
<marcos27> sera a tutti o dei problemi con ubuntu 11.10...il primo e che avendo la doppia scheda video una della cpu intel i7 e una nvidia gt540m mi rileva solo quella della cpu e non posso giocare a giochi 3d
<Mike__> *ho
<Mike__> quali sono gli altri problemi?
<marcos27> e uno sarebbe
<marcos27> siccome o il portatile
<marcos27> quando lo chiudo non si spegne ma mi continua a girare la ventola...
<marcos27> non so se e normale con windows quando lo sciudevo si bernava
<ErVito> marcos27: ubuntu? quindi unity?
<marcos27> si o ubuntu 11.10
<marcos27> non e che lo so usare lo messo da qualche giorno
<marcos27> ma unity che sarebbe ?
<marcos27> sera a tutti o dei problemi con ubuntu 11.10...il primo e che avendo la doppia scheda video una della cpu intel i7 e una nvidia gt540m mi rileva solo quella della cpu e non posso giocare a giochi 3d
<virunga> marcos27, come ti aveva detto jester- devi disabilitare la gpu integrata nel processore dal bios
<marcos27> e lo so ma chi lo sa fare
<marcos27> io devo impare a usare sto sistema operativo
<virunga> marcos27, il bios na ha nulla a che fare con il so
<marcos27> e solo che l'altra volta stavo incasinato
<marcos27> e dal bios non ce la voce per disabilitarla
<virunga> marcos27, sul manuale del tuo pc dovrebbe esserci scritto come fare
<marcos27> cmq mo vado a riverci
<marcos27> ok vedo se ce scritto qualcosa
<marcos27> non ce scritto niente e un manuale del cavolo :/
<marcos27> vado a vedere direttamente sil bios va
<marcos27> a tra poco
<Devidino> virunga:  comunque poteva optare anche per questa soluzione http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php?topic=510984.0
<virunga> Devidino, uou ottimo. Se lo ribecchiamo diciamolo.
<Drizamanuber> ciao a tutti, come faccio a togliere un'icona dal menu applicazioni che appare in unity cliccando f1
<jester1-> unity --reset
<Drizamanuber> e mi toglie l'icona che voglio?
<Drizamanuber> jester1-:  non voglio resettare tutto, voglio solo togliere un'icona
<Drizamanuber> jester1-:  ho trovato la cartella dove è contenuto il file, come faccio a eliminarlo da terminale
<jester1-> Drizamanuber: rm -r path/file
<virunga> Si unity ha sto problema... ahahaha
<virunga> mostra anche quelle cartelle che usi spesso ma che preferisci non avere subito l'anterprima sott'occhio
<Drizamanuber> grazie jester1- adesso ho un altro problema, come eliminare una directory
<ErVito> Drizamanuber: rm -rf
<ErVito> se non è vuota
<jester1-> Drizamanuber: rm -r
<Drizamanuber> ErVito: bene, grazie
<Drizamanuber> jester1-: grazie anche a te
<Drizamanuber> ErVito: non funziona, mi dice che non può eliminare delle cartelle in essa contenute
<Drizamanuber> ErVito: scusa, avevo aperto ancora il programma, adesso l'ho chiuso e ha funzionato tutto a dovere
<ErVito> veri cul
<lukafulmine> ciao
<Drizamanuber> 'notte a tutti
<fmento> Scusate ho da alcuni giorni uno strano problema con skype, versione 2.1
<jester1-> fmento: messo da repo?
<fmento> si
<jester1-> fmento: hai una 64 bit?
<fmento> no
<fmento> quando parlo o ricevo chiamata si salta connessione
<fmento> e muore l'access point
<jester1-> fmento: il 32 andava bene, che problemi hai
<fmento> mentre se navigo, scarico tutto funziona regolarmente
<jester1-> fmento: spiegati meglio
<fmento> si è una cosa che non riesco a capire
<fmento> tutte le applicazioni che usano la rete funzionano correttamente
<fmento> se uso skype per chiamare improvvisamente salta connessione
<Siphion> fmento, ogni volta che effettui una chiamata salta la connessione OPPURE ogni tanto capita?
<fmento> ogni tanto ma solo se sto chiamando
<fmento> mentre le altre applicazioni camminano normalmente
<jester1-> fmento: rimane da capire se la colpa è del programma p del server
<fmento> come possa fare a capire?
<jester1-> fmento: hai ancora winzoz?
<fmento> No, da anni non ho winzoz
<jester1-> fmento: skyoe adesso è microsoft la quale non ha mai amato linux
<fmento> Ho pensato fosse questo problema http://www.atette.org/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=354:risolto-ubuntu-wireless-si-disconnette-cade-la-connessione-di-continuo-disabilitare-risparmio-energetico-scheda-wireless&catid=39:informatica&Itemid=61
<fmento> e ho seguito le indicazioni
<fmento> ma il problema persiste
<jester1-> fmento: se il ressto naviga non è un problema wifi, ma potresti provare collegandoti col cavo
<fmento> si ma ho la borchia di fastweb a 15 metri di distanza
<jester1-> fmento: se non fai qualche test non puoi capire dove sta il problema e gia ffartweb poterebbe darti problemi
<fmento> ho tolto e rimesso skype
<fmento> provato la versione beta
<jester1-> non è una inernet normale ma una rete dentro la rete con porte blindate
<fmento> lo skype del portatile funziona normalmente
<fmento> anche google talk
<fmento> sembra funzionare
<fmento> adunanza cammina una bellezza
<jester1-> eh prova con amule normale
<fmento> tutte le applicazioni internet funzionano tranne la chiamata di skype
<fmento> :'(
<fmento> Qualche idea?
<fmento> :'(
<jester1-> fmento: comincia a toglierti il dubbio wifi usando il cavo
<fmento> ok, poi ?
<jester1-> fmento: poi ci si ragiona
<jester1-> filo1234: se lo fa anche col cavo c'è da pensare che sia il server skype
<fmento> e dunque?
<jester1-> fmento: se è il server c'è solo da aspettare che rinsavisca
<jester1-> se è la wifi si puo vedere
<fmento> come?
<jester1-> fmento:  che scheda hai
<jester1-> ma se non fai la prova cavo con le suppsizioni non si risolve
<fmento> ok
<fmento> appena ho tempo provo con il cavo
<gigirock> raga, ma ubuntu desktop ha per default un firewall ?
<OverMe> ha iptables
<gigirock> OverMe, cioe' io ho sempre caricato in memoria iptables ?
<OverMe> ?
<gigirock> OverMe, son convinto che il firewall mi crei dei problemi...come lo disinstallo ?
<OverMe> non si disinstalla, al massimo puoi pulire le regole se ne hai messe
<OverMe> con sudo iptables -L
<OverMe> vedi se ci sono regole attive
<gigirock> OverMe, mai messe infatti n appaiono ma io sono convinto che in qualche modo iptables rubi risorse
<OverMe> no, non ruba
<pac> ciao a tutti sto cercando l'aggiornamento di questa procedura ma non so se esiste http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php?topic=405928.msg3166620
<gigirock> il debugger in ubu e' gdb ?
<gigirock> quit
<AngelForget> salve a tutti
<AngelForget> ho un piccolo problema con una scheda wifi broadcom il sistema di Lubuntu non installa i driver
<AngelForget> come posso risolvere ?
<bithunter> buonasera a tutti
<bithunter> ma x intel I5: 32 bit o 64 bit?
#ubuntu-it 2012-03-07
<pac> buongiorno a tutti non riesco a trovare una guida per installare un tar.bz 2 un aiuto?
<Jason_Hudson> pac: non esiste, tecnicamente non installi un tar.bz2 quello è solo un archivio
<pac> Jason_Hudson: quindi come devo prcedere
<Jason_Hudson> tar -xjvf NOMEDELFILE   lo decomprime (o anche "estrai qui" clickandoci col tasto dx)
<Jason_Hudson> pac, dovrebbe esserci un readme all'interno, che dice?
<pac> Jason_Hudson: aspetta
<pac> Jason_Hudson: readme no ma installer.txt può andare bene
<Jason_Hudson> forse, che dice?
<pac> Jason_Hudson: scusa trovato aspetta
<pac> Jason_Hudson: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/872584/
<pac> Jason_Hudson: in ogni caso se può essere utile dovrei istallare questo https://launchpad.net/magick-rotation
<Jason_Hudson> pac, do un'occhiata
<pac> Jason_Hudson: per risolvere il problema della rotazione dello stilo in modalità portrait
<Jason_Hudson> be sembra abbastanza facile
<Jason_Hudson> prima di tutto installa cellwriter da synaptic (o software centre)
<Jason_Hudson> o sudo apt-get install cellwriter      da terminale
<Jason_Hudson> mmm mi sa che stiamo andando off topic, in effetti non è supporto per ubuntu
<Jason_Hudson> hai un pm
<Jason_Hudson> :|
<pac> Jason_Hudson: scusa ma sono rimasto senza rete pensavo ad un problema telecom invece la rete non funziona più con ubuntu
<pac> Jason_Hudson: ora sono con la partizione di seven
<pac> ma com'è possibile che così improvvisamente ubuntu abbia perso la connessione internet sembra che non trovi più il wifi
<Jason_Hudson> pac, non credo sia un problema di ubuntu, più probabile che sia un problema del modem/router/ap
<pac> Jason_Hudson: ma adesso sotto windows funziona tutto
<Jason_Hudson> pac, se non ti "trova" la rete è probabile che sia il modem, altrimenti potrebbe essere la scheda di rete ma è alquanto improbabile
<pac> Jason_Hudson: ma non dovrebbe avere lo stesso problema seven
<Jason_Hudson> pac, magari nel tempo in cui cambiavi sistema si è riavviato
<pac> Jason_Hudson: ho riprovato più volte e con un altro portatile la rete funziona con ubuntu ma su questo no
<Jason_Hudson> pac, non funziona col tuo pc (usando ubuntu) ma funziona con un altro (usando ubuntu) ?
<pac> Jason_Hudson: si
<Jason_Hudson> mmm, insolito, magari è la scheda di rete ma non ne sono certo
<pac> Jason_Hudson: ti trovo ancora fra 15 minuti
<Jason_Hudson> non saprei
<Jason_Hudson> non ho impegni imminenti ma nella vita (e sopratutto a prima mattina) non si sa mai
<pac> Jason_Hudson: io provo a chiamarti con il fisso e ad accendere questo con ubuntu poi si vedrà grazie
<Jason_Hudson> ok
<pac> Jason_Hudson: allora sono sul fisso con ubuntu e navigo accanto a me il portatile con ubuntu e non navigo ha smesso così senza un motivo qualche dritta?
<Jason_Hudson> pac, non trova solo la tua rete?
<pac> Jason_Hudson: mi dice funzionalità di rete disabilitate
<pac> Jason_Hudson: non ne trova nessuna
<Jason_Hudson> pac, dovresti avere un tasto per attivare/disattivare il wifi sulla tua tastiera, lo vedi?
<pac> Jason_Hudson: se vado su rete in impostazione non c'è niente
<pac> Jason_Hudson: si fatto anche quello ma niente
<MagoSargas> credo che devi installare i driver proprietari della scheda de rete wifi
<pac> Jason_Hudson: attiva il bluiethoot ma non il wireless
<Jason_Hudson> pac, che scheda hai?    dai    sudo lshw -c network
<pac> MagoSargas: ma se prima funzionanva tutto
<Jason_Hudson> l'ho sempre detto che il wifi è il male :|
<pac> Jason_Hudson: non posso copiare tutto a mano però mi dice che non è abilitata e si tratta di una 82577lm gigabit network interface
<Jason_Hudson>        description: Ethernet interface
<Jason_Hudson> quella è una 82577lm?
<pac> Jason_Hudson: si
<Jason_Hudson> a me risulta una scheda ethernet D:
<pac> Jason_Hudson: allora forse non ti ho passato l'info giusta
<pac> Jason_Hudson: no anche a me dice ethernet
<pac> Jason_Hudson: io ho scritto il tuo comando
<Jason_Hudson> ce ne dovrebbero essere 2, ethernet e wireless
<pac> Jason_Hudson: non c'è
<Jason_Hudson> :|
<pac> Jason_Hudson: no aspetta ho altre info
<Jason_Hudson> pac, ti connetti via cavo per caso? lol
<pac> centrino advanced interface può essere?
<pac> Jason_Hudson: no
<Jason_Hudson> puo darsi
<Jason_Hudson> se non è una è l'altra, a meno che tu non abbia 2 schede ethernet
<pac> Jason_Hudson: comunque disabilita pure quella
<pac> Jason_Hudson: no
<Jason_Hudson> si ma come si chiama?
<pac> no
<pac> c'è anche un vendor se t'interessa
<pac> un serial
<Jason_Hudson> ifconfig -a | grep wlan
<pac> ma roba da matti ha ripreso ha funzionare!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Jason_Hudson> lol
<pac> Jason_Hudson: ti spiace se riprendiamo il discorso di prima?
<Jason_Hudson> non abbiamo fatto niente però..
<Jason_Hudson> no fai pure, forse però sarebbe meglio finire via pm visto che non si tratta di ubuntu
<pac> Jason_Hudson: no assolutamente niente solo il comando segnalato prima
<pac> Jason_Hudson: non ho capito come non è ubuntu
<Jason_Hudson> è il modem telecom
<Jason_Hudson> è indemoniato
<Jason_Hudson> ooops, quello voleva essere un pm scusate
<pac_> Jason_Hudson: sono sul portatile mi puoi aiutare con quel file tr.bz2
<pac_> pardon tar.bz2
<Jason_Hudson> hai un pm
<pac_> Jason_Hudson: cos'è
<Jason_Hudson> messaggio privato, da qualche parte dovresti vedere il mio nome
<Jason_Hudson> e una marea di spam
<Odo> Giorno
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<_Best_> buongiorno a TUTTI! ;)
<massimo18> Buonissima Giornata
<gigirock> jester-: ho installato un pc ubuntu e poi erroneamente lasciato accesso, io posso accedere ad altri pc sulla stessa rete...posso accedere al pc ubuntu e spegnerlo ?
<gigirock> ho installato un pc ubuntu e poi erroneamente lasciato accesso, io posso accedere ad altri pc sulla stessa rete...posso accedere al pc ubuntu e spegnerlo ?
<MagoSargas> non ho ben capito la vostra domanda
<mauy> ciao ho problemi di driver con le schede video sia su ubuntu 11.10 che su mint 12 qualcuno mi puo aiutare
<AngelForget> giorno a tutti
<jester-> mauy: che scheda
<AngelForget> ho un piccolo problema con installare scheda wirelles broadcom su un netbook hp 100
<filo1234> !broadcom | AngelForget hai gia seguito questa?
<ubot-it> AngelForget hai gia seguito questa?: Dispositivo senza filo Broadcom http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/Broadcom
<AngelForget> me la rileva e quanto vado ad istallare i divers  mi dice di andare a vedere i  dettagli su /var/log/jockey. log
<filo1234> AngelForget: e li hai guardati?
<frezli> vorrei capire che versione del driver video intel ho in uso , che comando devo dare  ??? con lsmod non mi sembra venga fuori la versione
<filo1234> frezli: lspci -k
<AngelForget> filo1234, sono da live cd
<filo1234> AngelForget: be monta la partizione e vaia vedere il log
<filo1234> AngelForget: oppure avvia normalmente e torna qui
<AngelForget> non posso avviare normalmente  inquanto devo istallare linux a finco di windows ma se non li riconosce la scheda wifi da live non me la vede  neanche una volta istallato filo1234
<frezli> http://paste.ubuntu.com/872771/
<frezli> filo1234 ho dato il comando ma non capisco la versione del driver intel
<filo1234> Kernel driver in use: i915
<filo1234> AngelForget: quindi tu stai cercando di installare i driver sulla live?
<AngelForget> si
<jester-> lol
<AngelForget> per poi riportarli  istallati nel l istallazione su hd
<OverMe> defaq
<OverMe> installare e poi attaccare un cavo?
<AngelForget> OverMe,  posso solo connetermi con la wifi
<jester-> AngelForget: ti scarichi il driver e cutter e fai amano
<jester-> il firmware piu che i ldriver
<Mephistofelico> Buongiorno a tutti
<Mephistofelico> vorrei sapere se è possibile installare i driver di una scheda raid 5 ( fasttrack sx 4060 ) su ubuntu 10.10. è possibile? come? sono nuovo di ubuntu ;-)
<il5oopt> salve a tutti è normale che ubuntu non sia una scheggia come me l'aspettavo? forse il motivo è che lo sto utilizzando in versione live... installandolo credete che cambierà qualcosa?
<cristian> il5oopt, certo
<il5oopt> cristian: quello che volevo chiederti è: installandolo naturalmente dovrei avere accesso a tutti i file, preferiti e quant'altro sia attualmente su windows xp?
<cristian> lo devi istallare in dual boot
<cristian> poi puoi vedere da ubuntu windows ma non il contrario
<il5oopt> cristian: cioè? potresti farmi capire un pò meglio? non sono un esperto volevo semplicemente provare ubuntu; mi è piaciuto e vorrei installarlo questo comprometterà qualche file su windows?
<filo1234> !installazione | il5oopt
<ubot-it> il5oopt: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<MagoSargas> Non comprometti niente sulla partizione di windows
<MagoSargas> Puoi installare tutti e due i sistemi se preferisci
<MagoSargas> qualora vuoi rimuovere ubuntu (grave errore) devi solamente ripristinare il bootloader di windows con un comando che non mi ricordo
<MagoSargas> ma su internet si trova tranquillamente
<il5oopt> MagoSargas: ma tenendo entrambi i sistemi operativi potrei avere dei rallentamenti su ubuntu? vorrei che fosse molto veloce
<jester-> il5oopt: altri os installati non influiscono in nulla, quanto veloce dipenderà dall'hrdware he ti ritrovi
<MagoSargas> la velocità del computer con un qualsiasi sistema operativo ha diversi aspetti... mi spiego... spazio su hard disk buona, ram più ce nè e meglio è, processore e servizi attivi
<MagoSargas> due sistemi sicuro vanno ad incidere sullo spazio dell'hard disk
<jester-> MagoSargas: lo spazio in incide su quanti dati ci potrai mettere
<MagoSargas> io ho un computer da 60 gb di hard disk e 1 gb di ram
<MagoSargas> il sistema ubuntu mi va fluido anche se a volte i processi attivi possono rallentarlo
<MagoSargas> esatto
<MagoSargas> anche su windows
<il5oopt> io ho un netbook acer dovrebbe avere tipo 1 gb di ram però sono spaventato dal fatto che con questa versione live ogni tanto mi si sta impallando...
<MagoSargas> più riempi l'hard disk con programmi foto musica ed altro
<MagoSargas> a riempimento eccessivo
<MagoSargas> avrai un computer che si carica con tanti cricetini dentro la loro ruota panoramica
<jester-> il5oopt: con quel tipo di hw non andrai molto lesto
<MagoSargas> sicuramente sei molto tentato ad utilizzare ubuntu
<il5oopt> sarà proprio che ho la versione live... poi tipo quando apro un video su facebook s'incanta un pò cosa che prima non mi capitava con l'altro sistema operativo... però ripeto ubuntu mi piace tantissimo
<MagoSargas> io ho utilizzato per parecchio tempo ambi due i sistemi
<MagoSargas> alla fin fine non utilizzavo più windows e l'ho eliminato
<MagoSargas> sono contento di quel che ho fatto
<MagoSargas> è vero che conosco da un po il sistema unix
<MagoSargas> e la base dei comandi e di come muovermi dentro questo non mi da più problemi
<MagoSargas> il problema dei video dipende un po da flash player
<MagoSargas> sui brower di firefor
<MagoSargas> è attivo un plugin che fa rallentare il sistema o accellera la ventola del processore
<il5oopt> no però è strano perchè ho scaricato chromium
<MagoSargas> questo perchè attiva più servizi
<MagoSargas> anche su chromium mi fa la stessa cosa... è più leggero di firefox
<MagoSargas> ma i video anche a me vanno fluidi però il sistema ne risente
<il5oopt> però quando nn tocco niente e navigo normalmente su facebook va una meraviglia...
<MagoSargas> quello si anche per me
<MagoSargas> il problema è lo streaming
<il5oopt> questo però dipende da ubuntu o dalla ram del mio computer?
<MagoSargas> ubuntu non credo
<il5oopt> forse dalla scheda video
<MagoSargas> credo che sia la ram e il servizio caricato
<MagoSargas> hai provato a fare il comando top sul pront dei comandi e vedere quanti servizi vengono caricati al momento dell'avvio di firefor e chronium
<MagoSargas> e quando avvii un video?
<il5oopt> no io l'ho installato da pochissimo
<MagoSargas> top è il comando come se fosse il taskmanager di windows
<MagoSargas> per visualizzare i processi del sistema
<MagoSargas> e la memoria utilizzata
<il5oopt> wow grazie mi stai aiutando molto
<pac> Buon pomeriggio a tutti
<pac> Ho reinstallato ubuntu e adesso ha visto ed installato la mia stampante però non stampa. Qualche consiglio?
<Siphion> in che senso non stampa pac? Hai controllato che la stampante abbia fogli/inchiostro?
<pac> Siphion: si certo tutto a posto anche perché con windows stampa
<pac> in impostazione di sistema poi in stampa mi fa vedere la stampante ma poi se clicco su stampa pagina di prova mi dice elaborazione in corso e non si muove più di li.
<mauy> ciao ho problemi di driver con le schede video sia su ubuntu 11.10 che su mint 12 le schede sono una ati hd5450 e una nvidia geforce 210 secondo voi quale delle due è meglio come compatibilità io voglio solo far girare unity col 3d
<akis24> ciao
<mauy> ciao ho problemi di driver con le schede video sia su ubuntu 11.10 64 bit che su mint 12 64 bit le schede sono una ati hd5450 e una nvidia geforce 210 secondo voi quale delle due è meglio come compatibilità io voglio solo far girare unity col 3d
<pac> la mia stampante rimane sempre ferma su elaborazione in corso e non stampa niente devo reinstallarla?
<cristian_c> ciao
<cristian_c> non riesco a trasferire file da bluetooth a bluetooth
<mauy> ciao ho problemi di driver con le schede video sia su ubuntu 11.10 64 bit che su mint 12 64 bit le schede sono una ati hd5450 e una nvidia geforce 210 secondo voi quale delle due è meglio come compatibilità io voglio solo far girare unity col 3d
<akis24> mauy a mio personalissimo giudizio la nvidia  credo i driver siano migliori
<cristian_c> nel senso che ottengo un connectin failed
<cristian_c> *connecting
<cristian_c> quali possono essere le cause in generale?
<cristian_c> se volete ho dei log in merito
<cristian_c> qualcuno di voi ha mai trasferito i file in questo modo
<cristian_c> ?
<akis24> cristian_c se qualcuno sa' ti risponde se no...
<mauy> akis24 grazie ora sai dirmi perchè con unity 3d e gli ultimi driver ufficiali nvidia mi va lento e a volte va in crash
<akis24> ci vuole qualcuno che ne sappia piu' di me :)
<cristian_c> akis24, sì, ma mi interessa anche sapere se è stato già fatto, che metodo è stato usato
<cristian_c> anche questo mi interessa, perché così uso un altro metodo
<mauy> ok aspetto qualcun altro grazie comunque
<akis24> di nulla
<akis24> cristian_c aspetta magari qualcuno poi legge e risponde
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> mauy, ati su quale sistema gira?
<MagoSargas> io ho la scheda video ATI 9700 e la versione di ubuntu 11.10 l'ha riconosciuta
<mauy> sempre sullo stesso dove ho sia mint che ubuntu e dato che le ho ho provato entrambe le schede ma col 3d mi danno problemi entrambe sui due linux mentre in 2d fila tutto perfetto
<cristian_c> mauy, adesso quale è installata?
<mauy> ora la ati
<cristian_c> digita: glxinfo | grep render sulla 11.10
<mauy> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<cristian_c> solo questo?
<mauy> e questo Error: couldn't find RGB GLX visual or fbconfig
<cristian_c> mauy, ma non carica la sessione?
<mauy> scusa ma sono ignorante cosa intendi per non carica la sessione
<cristian_c> mauy, al login sono disponibili più sessioni: unity, unity 2d, fallback, ecc...
<mauy> ok scusa no ora sono dentro come unity 2d
<cristian_c> digita:
<cristian_c> lspci -k e posta su pastebin
<cristian_c> !pastebin | mauy
<ubot-it> mauy: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<pac> nessun consiglio per la mia stampante che non stampa?
<mauy> http://paste.ubuntu.com/873055/
<cristian_c> pac, il problema di preciso?
<Odo> pac, hai controllato che non sia in pausa?
<pac> Odo: no ma non penso non va in pausa da sola spero :-)
<Odo> pa, purtroppo si
<cristian_c> mauy,  se attivi i driver proprietari, viene caricata la sassione?
<Odo> pac, controlla che  non sia in pausa
<pac> Odo: ho controllato ma non c'è nessuna opzione per farlo
<mauy> guarda la sessione viene sempre caricata ma con la ati ho errori grafici a video e crasha a volte mi sono dimenticato di dirti che ora posso usare solo mint perchè ubuntu facendo delle prove l'ho inchiodato
<Odo> pac, allora se apri il menu' stampa, lo vedi suubito se e' in pausa, in pratica c'e' il segno di pausa sull'icona della stampante
<pac> Odo: trovata l'opzione non è in pausa confermo
<cristian_c> mauy, in che senso inchiodato?
<pac> Odo: ti posto la schermata?
<Odo> pac, na non serve, hai la spunta su abilitata?
<mauy> non partiva proprio piu e stamattina lho eliminato pensando di reinstallarlo una volta capito il problema e scelta la scheda
<pac> Odo: si
<Odo> pac, che stampante e'?
<cristian_c> mauy, allora reinstallalo
<pac> brother 8025d
<cristian_c> altrimenti usa soltanto mint
<mauy> si ma anche mint da gli stessi problemi
<Odo> e come l'hai installata quando ti andava?
<cristian_c> mauy, sul live cd funziona?
<mauy> si la live funziona
<cristian_c> uhm, hai fatto qualcosa tu forse
<mauy> ma anche li ho i problemi col 3d
<cristian_c> allora reinstallalo, il 3d è supportato
<cristian_c> cioè?
<mauy> stesse cose pensavo fosse un problema di driver anche perchè ora che per nvidia ho messo l'ultima vesione i problemi erano peggiorati
<cristian_c> mauy, non riesco a capire, cosa succede con la live?
<mauy> con ubuntu è lento in generale in particolare se vado a cercare un prgramma cliccando in alto a sinistra ci mette tantissimo a scrivere e a visualizzare quello che sto cercandi e in piu la grafica va a scatti quando espande e rimpicciolisce le finestre
<cristian_c> mauy, ma ce l'hai i requisiti per unity 3d?
<mauy> caspita vorrei vedere il pc ha 3 mesi
<mauy> epoi sul portatile che è tutto intel compresa la video non ho nessun problema
<pippuccio76> Ciao a tutti , dopo aver aggiornato alla 11.10 e installato gnome3 parte lo splash di ubuntu e si apre una finestra di terminale in alto a sinistra e tutto rimane fermo così...
<mauy> premetto che con la 11.04 problemi non ne avevo
<cristian_c> mauy, che driver usi sulla live?
<mauy> quelli che mette in automatico
<cristian_c> mauy, non quelli proprietari?
<mauy> il 173 mi pare
<cristian_c> mmhhh
<cristian_c> mi sembra strano, fai una prova
<mauy> dimmi
<cristian_c> devi scoprire quali driver usi sulla live
<cristian_c> lspci -k
<mauy> allora aspetta metto il cd e mi riloggo con la live ok
<MagoSargas> pippuccio76 non ti si è aperta la scivania con la nuova veste grafica di ubuntu 11.10?
<cristian_c> sì, ma non posso aspettare tanto perché fra un po' esco
<mauy> il tempo di avviare ciao
<pippuccio76> magosargas arriva alla splash di ubutnu quella con i puntini sotto che si muovono poi si apre un  terminale in alto a sinistra....
<MagoSargas> con il simpbolo di ubuntu?
<pippuccio76> Con la scritta ubuntu il simbolo vicino alla u e i pallini sotto
<MagoSargas> e non riesce ad andare avanti il sistema... giusto?
<pippuccio76> si
<pippuccio76> manca di fatto la parte grafica perchè il terminale funziona
<MagoSargas> ti manca il menu dei programmi?
<pippuccio76> tutto diciamo che la finestra del terminale copre un quarto dello schermo  anche le iniziali della scitta ubuntu
<MagoSargas> hai la dash aperta credo, visto che non vedo il tuo computer
<pippuccio76> in che senso ? sto scrivendo dal mio fisso mentre il problema è sul neetbook di mio zio....
<Mauy> cristina ci 6
<Mauy> cristian
<cristian_c> Mauy, quali driver erano?
<MagoSargas> sai che cosa è il laucher? nella versione 11.10
<Mauy> mi ridai il comando
<pippuccio76> magosargas cosa intendi?
<cristian_c> lspci -k,
<cristian_c> Mauy, sei sulla live?
<Mauy> si
<MagoSargas> nella nuova versione di ubuntu non esiste più il menù dei programmi ma viene inserita la laucher che appare sul lato sinistro dello schermo
<Mauy> pastebin
<MagoSargas> da di vai all'accesso dei programmi installati di default
<MagoSargas> se non si è bloccato il sistema prima
<cristian_c> !pastebin | Mauy
<ubot-it> Mauy: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Mauy> http://paste.ubuntu.com/873077/
<pippuccio76> Magosargas forse non hai capito il problema non si avvia mi si apre di fatto solo un terminale.......
<cristian_c> hd 5430
<cristian_c> è la scheda
<MagoSargas> io ho in alto a destra il mio nominativo con ora ect... e a sinistra il laucher
<Mauy> no hd 5450
<cristian_c> Mauy, probabilmente i proprietari sono sulla versione installata
<cristian_c> 02:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Manhattan [Mobility Radeon HD 5430 Series]
<MagoSargas> hai formattato il computer di tuo zio o hai aggiornato il sistema ubuntu?
<cristian_c> Mauy, stai usando 2d o 3d?
<MagoSargas> con 11.10 di ubuntu
<cristian_c> sulla live
<pippuccio76> magosargas mio zio a aggiornato alla 11.10 poi installato gnome 3
<Mauy> ok ma ho provato diversi driver e ho sempre gli stessi problemi
<Mauy> 3d
<Ubuntu> ciao a tutti
<MagoSargas> quindi prima funzionava tranquillamente
<pippuccio76>  ora il sistema non parte e in compenso si apre una finestra terminale in alto a sinistra....
<Mauy> scusa ma ora ho un cliente
<pippuccio76> si prima funzionava
<cristian_c> Mauy, sulla versione installata quali driver sono presenti in Driver aggiuntivi?
<cristian_c> ok, ciao
<MagoSargas> come hai aggiornato il gome 3
<pippuccio76> ha fatto tutto lui dopo il danno me lo ha portato ...
<pac> stampante disinstallata, reinstallata riavviato e non stampa ancor!
<MagoSargas> tuo zio si loga al momento dell'avvio? o si loga in automatico?
<pippuccio76> magosargas penso si logghi
<pippuccio76> magosargas potrei rimuovere gnomeshell con remove? pensi possa essere utile?
<MagoSargas> nel momento di identificarsi com utente non riesci a cambiare lo gnome con quello standard di ubuntu?
<pippuccio76> non arriva nemmeno alla schermata del login si ferma prima e si apre un terminale
<Siphion> non arriva alla schermata login?
<Siphion> prova a dare "cat /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf
<Siphion> prova a dare "cat /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf"
<Siphion> e vedi che greeter è
<MagoSargas> il terminale è fermo ho puoi scivere qualche cosa?
<pippuccio76> non posso scrivere , installare rimuovere cc
<Siphion> non puoi scrivere? davvero?
<pippuccio76> scusami ho scritto male posso fare tutto da terminale
<Siphion> schiaccia ctrl+alt+F1, ti si aprirà la sessione tty1, da lì logga e hai il terminale funzionante
<Siphion> ah ok
<pippuccio76> provo a dare il comando che mi hai postato
<MagoSargas> prova a rimuovere gnome 3
<pippuccio76> con apt-get remove gnome-shell?
<Siphion> lascia perdere quel comando
<Siphion> "cat /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf"
<Siphion> così vediamo se hai l'unity greeter attivo
<Siphion> cioè selezionato
<Siphion> poi vediamo se hai unity-greeter installato
<Siphion> possibile che avendo installato gnome3 e rimosso unity (hai rimosso unity?) tu abbia rimosso anche l'unity greeter
<pippuccio76> greeter-session=unity-greeter
<MagoSargas> prova mal che vada oramai
<Siphion> ok ora
<pippuccio76> user-session=ubuntu
<Siphion> "dpkg -l | greeter-unity" vedi se ti esce scritto qualcosa
<Siphion> "dpkg -l | unity-greeter" chiedo scusa, il pacchetto è unity-greeter
<Siphion> "dpkg -l | grep unity-greeter" lol mi son dimenticato il grep xD
<pippuccio76> parte la finestra login
<pippuccio76> ma non mi fa mettere la password
<Siphion> eh si, non volevo lanciarlo ma solo verificare che ci fosse
<pippuccio76> non ho dato il grep
<Siphion> lo so, colpa mia
<pippuccio76> riavvio?
<Siphion> hai detto prima, pippuccio76, che al login ti salta appunto la "unity-greeter" session e ti manda direttamente in quel terminale giusto?
<pippuccio76> si parte la scritta ubuntu con i pallini che si muovono poi si blocca e parte un terminale
<MagoSargas> non carica il desktop e rimane in terminale
<pac> la mia stampante dice di avere completato il lavoro ma non è uscito niente. meglio di prima che diceva stampa in elaborazione!
<MagoSargas> solamente in pront dei comandi
<Siphion> pippuccio76, quando hai installato gnome 3 lo hai fatto da terminale?
<pippuccio76> siphion non l'ho fatto io il danno lo ha fatto mio zio che me lo ha portato per rianimarlo
<pippuccio76> ma disinstallando gnome 3 e vedere cosa succede?
<Siphion> se tuo zio ha disinstallato unity installando gnome 3
<Siphion> non succede niente
<Siphion> è possibile anche che tuo zio abbia installato gdm insieme al lightdm e creato qualche conflitto (penso)
<pippuccio76> e come si sblocca il tutto?
<Siphion> sto pensando D:
<MagoSargas> Ctrl+Alt+F1 se fa questa routine di tasti non c'è possibilità che la feste grafica ritorni?
<Siphion> no, lancia tty1
<Siphion> è una sessione in terminale
<Siphion> pippuccio76: prova a dare da terminale "startx"
<Siphion> non ci avevo pensato, intanto vediamo che errori da
<Siphion> (alle 16:29 ho un treno, alle 16:19 devo uscire da qui D:)
<pippuccio76> Qualcunaltro puo aiutarmi?
<pippuccio76> lo ripeto aggiornato alla 11.10 e installato gnome 3 si avvia la splash di ubuntu con i  pallini sotto ma non arrivo a loggarmi e si apre un terminale
<jester-> !qualcuno | pippuccio76
<ubot-it> pippuccio76: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<jester-> pippuccio76: naturalemnte gnome3 da ppa
<pippuccio76> jester avevo iniziato a parlare con un altro utente che è dovuto andare...
<pippuccio76> non lo so è il netbook di mio zio che ora si blocca
<jester-> pippuccio76:  usa purge ppa e rimuovilo
<pippuccio76> cioè sudo purge ppa ?
<jester-> pippuccio76: ma 11.10 gnome3 è di serie
<jester-> che cosa hai installato
<pippuccio76> mi ha detto cha ha aggiornato alla ultima versione , poiche non gli piace ha installato gnome 3 per passare alla visualizzazione classica vecchia
<jester-> pippuccio76: cosa ha installato che gnome3 c'è gia nella 11.10
<Mauy> per ubuntu 11.10 con unity 3d è meglio come compatibilità e driver  una ati 5450 o una nvidia 210
<pippuccio76> jester non so cosa abbia fatto , di fatto ora ho un terminalòe aperto...
<jester-> pippuccio76: hai detto di aver installato gnome3, ti ricorderai cosa hai fatto
<pippuccio76> ti ripeto il netbook è di mio zio che me lo ha portato per vedere se riuscivo a fare qualcosa
<pippuccio76> ho provato a riavviarlo in modalita ripristino ma niente
<jester-> pippuccio76: se non si sa la causa difficile risalire al problema
<jester-> pippuccio76: in ripristino comincia a dare sudo apt-get update e sudo apt-get upgrade
<Mauy> per ubuntu 11.10 con unity 3d è meglio come compatibilità e driver  una ati 5450 o una nvidia 210
<pippuccio76> gia  con l'update jester mi dice impossibile recuperare....
<jester-> Mauy: centra no se unity o altro de/wm il sistema è sempre lo stesso
<pippuccio76> scusami è partito...
<jester-> Mauy: nvidia sicuramente, ati 99%
<jester-> a oatto che con ati non ci fissi di installare driver estgerni
<jester-> a patto*
<Mauy> non ho capito
<jester-> Mauy: unity, gome , kde xfe e lxde sono solo il vestito del sistema
<jester-> il sistema operativo è comune
<Mauy> ok ma quele delle due schede è meglio visto che le ho entrambe e devo decidere quale montare
<jester-> ed è il sistema che si occupa dei driver & co
<jester-> Mauy: nvidia installerai il driver da driver aggiuntivi e sicurmante funzera a dovere
<pippuccio76> jester fatto
<jester-> che gia andrà bene con l'open nouveau
<pippuccio76> stesso terminale aperto...
<Mauy> ok grazie mi monto l'invida
<jester-> pippuccio76: niente errori?
<pippuccio76> no
<jester-> pippuccio76: startx
<pippuccio76> x: utente non autorizzato
<pippuccio76> (in inglese)
<jester-> pippuccio76: strana la cosa
<jester-> pippuccio76: exit e fai dal menu
<Mauy> jester ma i nouveau li installa da solo di defalt senza che io debba fare nulla vero?
<pippuccio76> premendo exit mi ha dato la pagina login
<jester-> Mauy: ci sono gia e li caricheà al boot da solo
<pippuccio76> ma premendo accedi si apre il solito terminale
<jester-> pippuccio76: premendo dove
<jester-> in recovery non c'è nulla da premere
<pippuccio76> su accedi
<Mauy> ok grazie mille
<jester-> pippuccio76: quello non è il recovery ma la finestra di login, alt-f2 e loggati
<pippuccio76> avviata sessione ospite il sistema parte...
<pippuccio76> con unity
<jester-> pippuccio76: va bè se vai per i cassi tuoi
<pippuccio76> no jester dimmi...
<pippuccio76> sono su sessione ospite riavvio?
<jester-> comtrol-lt-f2
<jester-> comtrol-alt-f2
<jester-> loggati
<pippuccio76> ok loggato...
<jester-> sudo servive lightdm stop
<jester-> sudo service lightdm stop
<jester-> startx
<pippuccio76> il sistema sembra partito , manca la barra di unity , l area notificae spegnimento eccc.
<jester-> pippuccio76: unity --reset
<pippuccio76> scusami come apro un terminale?
<_Best_> sera ragazzi.. ci si vede domani .. :)
<_Best_> Click! °_°
<jester-> angolo alto sinitro ccol mouse. poi scrivi terminale nella ricerca
<pippuccio76> no in alto c'è una barra con file modifica visualizza
<jester-> pippuccio76: allora non sei in unity
<pippuccio76> vai segnalibri aiuto
<jester-> non c' è òa barra  laterale?
<pippuccio76> no
<pippuccio76> nemmeno sotto
<jester-> allora è gnome classico,  guarda nel menu accessori
<pippuccio76> c'è solo questa in alto
<jester-> o è gnome shell
<jester-> pippuccio76: apri cartella home e poi resetta gnome
<pippuccio76> sotto file ho : nuova finestra crea nuova cartella
<jester-> !gnomereset | pippuccio76
<ubot-it> pippuccio76: Per resettare gnome alle sue impostazioni di default rinominare le cartelle nascoste nella propria home  .gnome2 .config .gconf .gconfd .gnome2_private  con un nome a piacere, ad esempio .gnome2.bk e riavviare la sessione
<pippuccio76> crea nuovo documento
<pippuccio76> per riavviare ?
<jester-> hai il terminale aperto?
<pippuccio76> ctrl alt backspace?
<pippuccio76> no
<jester-> comtrol-alt-f2 sudo reboot
<pippuccio76> stesso terminale sembra che il problema sia legato al login
<jester-> pippuccio76: hai resettato gnome?
<pippuccio76> perchè se da terminale do startx
<pippuccio76> si ma non mi faceva riavviare così ho spento....
<pippuccio76> ho cambiato i nomi alle cartelle mettendo .old
<jester-> pippuccio76: avevi gia un sessione aperta
<pippuccio76> infatti mi dice server is already active ....
<pippuccio76> jester remove /tmp/X0-lock?
<jester-> pippuccio76: sudo rm /tmp/X0-lock poi riavvia
<jester-> oppure
<jester-> sudo service lightdm stop  sudo service lightdm start
<pippuccio76> mi dice XIO: fatal io error on x  server
<jester-> riavvia
<jester-> quando arrivi alla login controlla quale de carica
<pippuccio76> Con questo comando sudo service lightdm stop   da l'errore...
<jester-> pippuccio76: prima
<jester-> sudo apt-get install --reinstall lightdm unity
<jester-> sudo apt-get install gnome-session-fallback e poi usa gnome classic se non va unity
<pippuccio76> jester stesso terminale....
<jester-> pippuccio76: ahi fatto con apt?
<jester-> <jester-> sudo apt-get install --reinstall lightdm unity
<pippuccio76> si prima reinstall poi gnome-session
<jester-> pippuccio76: al login hai scelto gnome lassic?
<jester-> classic
<pippuccio76> non arrivo così lontano alla splash si muovono i pallini sotto ubuntu poi si apre il terminale
<pippuccio76> senza arrivare alla pagina del login
<jester-> pippuccio76: sudo non arriva piu alla finestra di login?
<jester-> pippuccio76: sudo apt-get install gdm e quando chiede mettilo a default
<pippuccio76> avvio il computer> scelgo il kernel> parte i pallini di ubuntu >si apre il terminale
<jester-> pippuccio76: eh nel terminale dai sudo apt-get install gdm e quando chiede mettilo a default
<jester-> pippuccio76: che kernel usi
<pippuccio76> gdm è già alla versione + recente
<jester-> pippuccio76: allora lightdm fermava una cippa
<jester-> sudo dpkg reconfigure gdm
<jester-> sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<pippuccio76> kernel 3.0.0-16
<jester-> sudo service gdm start
<jester-> scegli classic
<pippuccio76> display manager predefinito?
<pippuccio76> gdm?
<jester-> si
<pippuccio76> ora sudo service gdm start?
<jester-> sudo service lightdm stop
<jester-> sudo service gdm start
<pippuccio76> sudo service lightdm stop > starting apparmor profiles poi un mucchio di scritte ma rimane tutto fermo....
<jester-> sudo service gdm start
<jester-> pippuccio76: sudo dpkg --purge lightdm
<pippuccio76> non posso scrivbere ho un cursore lampeggiante....
<jester-> apri un'altra tty
<jester-> control alt f3
<pippuccio76> control alt f2 no?
<pippuccio76> l'avevo gia premuto....
<pippuccio76> quando hai detto di aprire un'altra tty
<jester-> se da li è bloccato usane un'ltra ce ne sono apposta 6
<pippuccio76> ma è ritornato su login....
<jester-> ok
<jester-> sudo service gdm start
<pippuccio76> fatto
<jester-> è partito?
<pippuccio76> gdm start/running
<pippuccio76> process 1721
<jester-> sa di sistema massacrato
<jester-> riavvia
<pippuccio76> riavvio
<pippuccio76> il prob è che non ha la home separata altrimenti formatterei
<jester-> pippuccio76: basta che non fai fomattare la partizione
<pippuccio76> non avendola separata posso reinstallare senza formattare ?
<jester-> certo
<jester-> non formttando sovrascrive il sistema e basta
<jester-> pippuccio76: logico che devi dare stesso user e pass
<pippuccio76> Quindi reinstallo tutto metto gli stessi dati e trovotutti  i file come prima  tranne i programmi installati
<jester-> pippuccio76: da manuale, vai sulla partizione, modifica
<jester-> usare come ext4, non spuntare formattare, montare come /
<wakita> ciao a tutti
<wakita> c'è nessuno?
<wakita> java
<OverMe> defaq
<OverMe> !nessuno | wakita
<ubot-it> wakita: se nessuno parla in canale non significa che non ci siano utenti attivi. Fate la vostra domanda  tecnica e se qualcuno vorrà rispondervi lo farà
<wakita> ookk
<wakita> desideravo qualche informazione su java
<wakita> per ubuntu
<wakita> come si fà ad installare java su ubuntu
<Glacio> Salve, ho installato la beta di Precise su un portatile: posso sostituire la cartella .mozilla nella sua home con una copia di quella presente nella mia?
<peppe84> Glacio, si, per importare le tue robe.
<Glacio> risulterà una copia perfetta del Firefox che sto usando adesso, giusto?
<Glacio> perfettamente funzionante, quindi...
<sin> hola!vorrei cerare una rete domestica.una cartella su c (wine),sull server viene vista dal portatile mentre una su un hd montato non viene vista e mi dice che debbo mettere la psw
<Mauy> ciao come faccio ha vedere quali aggiornamenti ho aggiunto io?
<neramarea> ragazzi... ho un dvd appena scritto con delle foto. uso k3b. nautilus mi da questo: http://img838.imageshack.us/img838/8580/schermatadel20120307172.png
<neramarea> ...idee?
<Mauy> ciao come faccio ha vedere quali aggiornamenti ho aggiunto io? e poi a rimuoverli
<neramarea> nulla. risolto.
<Mauy> ciao scusate la domanda ma se io aggiungo una voce perfar cercare un aggiornamento in automatico ho aggiunto un repository
<Mauy> ciao scusate la domanda ma se io aggiungo una voce perfar cercare un aggiornamento in automatico ho aggiunto un repository
<Mauy> c'è nessuno???
<attempt> Mauy che devi fare?
<Mauy> grazie
<Mauy> vorrei controllare quali sono tutti gli aggiornamenti che ho aggiunto io si puo? e come si fa?
<Siphion> Mauy, da synaptic, in alto a destra: File > Cronologia
<Siphion> alto a sinistra*
<Mauy> sono andato su file cronologia ma mi fa vedere solo i mesi e non mi fa vedere altro
<attempt> e controlla il contenuto dei repo prima di aggiungerli. installa solo quello di cui hai bisogno e poi disabilitali.
<attempt> seleziona il mese e poi il giorno e vedrai che te li fa' vedere.
<Mauy> aspettate perchè mi sono gia perso ho trovato gli aggiornamenti installati ma me li fa vedere tutti come faccio a vedere quelli che gli ho aggiunto io?
<pippuccio76> jester ho reinstallato il sistema operativo ora non va il sistema di puntamento e non ho nemmeno il cursore del mouse....
<Mauy> allora mi sa che faccio prima a spiegarvi cosa vorrei fare. ho aggiunto seguendo delle guide delle istruzioni per far cercare e installare i driver proprietari nvidia ma non funzionano come dovrebbero ora vorrei cancellare le istruzioni che ho inserito e poi eliminare tutti i driver proprietari in modo che mi utilizzi i nouveau
<Mauy> allora mi sa che faccio prima a spiegarvi cosa vorrei fare. ho aggiunto seguendo delle guide delle istruzioni per far cercare e installare i driver proprietari nvidia ma non funzionano come dovrebbero ora vorrei cancellare le istruzioni che ho inserito e poi eliminare tutti i driver proprietari in modo che mi utilizzi i nouveau
<dersew> salve
<dersew> ragazzi avrei un problemino con grub2 e partizionamento gpt, nn riesco a bootare ubuntu ..
<dersew> qualcuno sa qualcosa al riguardo?
<bodhibob> ! grub | dersew
<ubot-it> dersew: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<dersew> non centra il ripristino.. è questione di gpt
<bodhibob> se usi gparted ti sputtani grub
<dersew> nn ho usato gparted
<dersew> nn ho fatto nulla al momento
<dersew> ho solo installato ubuntu e nn partiva il grub, mi sn documentato e ho trovato che è colpa della partizione gpt e sto cercando di risolvere
<bodhibob> gpt che c... é?
<dersew> il nuovo sistema di partizionamento
<bodhibob> da quando?
<dersew> cerca su google, nn so da quanto, so che c'è e che il mio ssd da 128 gb sata 3 è partizionato così
<esulu> we
<esulu> chi sa come mettere un'immagine su una icona creato su launcher
<esulu> ?
<tizbac> esulu, l'icona sul lanciatore?
<esulu> ciao tizbac
<esulu> allora mi sono fatto uno script che mi connette direttamente ad un server
<esulu> ho fatto un lancatore che mi esegue lo script
<esulu> il fatto sta che sul launcher mi fa vedere un punto di domanda che non mi piace volevo sapere se si poteva mettere un immagine su tale icona
<esulu> ?
<tizbac> si basta che vai su proprietà
<esulu> non so se mi sono spiegato bene !!!
<tizbac> oppure modifichi il file .desktop
<tizbac> con un editor di testo
<tizbac> e ci metti l'icona che vuoi
<esulu> dove si trova il file .desktop
<tizbac> è il file dove clicchi
<tizbac> in realtà è .desktop
<ErVito> non si trova _DOVE_ lo clicchi
<ErVito> esulu usa alacarte per non fare maialate
<esulu> dici applicazione
<esulu> ?
<ErVito> esulu: ja
<ErVito> non so se sia installata
<ErVito> digita alacarte nel terminale
<esulu> ErVito: forse mi sono spiegato male
<esulu> il fatto sta che voglio aggiungere un'immagine se si puo
<esulu> su icona che ho aggiunto io come launcher
<ErVito> esulu: sì, non riesci a gestirlo con alacarte? non lo vede?
<esulu> no
<esulu> comunque anche se lo vedesse no nha opzione di aggiungere una foto
<ErVito> (cioè, è su pannello o su desktop, scusa, ma forse ho preso un granchio)
<esulu> mi sembra o no!
<esulu> è un panello
<ErVito> esulu: da alacarte clicchi sul lanciatore > proprietà e dovresti essere in grado di modificare il comando, il commento e anche l'icona
<ErVito> comunque i lanciatori personali sono allocati in $HOME/.local/share/applications
<esulu> ErVito: in pratica con alacarte
<esulu> non lo posso trovare ne meno
<ErVito> esulu: dai un occhio a quel path
<Brontolo> Sera
<Brontolo> Si può chiedere aiuto anche per xubuntu?
<K99Brain> Brontolo, si si può... ma a quest'ora... :P
<Brontolo> ok! a domani allora
<securitycondor> Buona sera !
<simoneeee> buonasera! doveposso trovare il download di wubi 12.04
<simoneeee> ????
<simoneeee> nessuno mi può aiutare'''
<simoneeee> QUALCUNO MI PUO SEGUIRE????
<hp_> dove?
#ubuntu-it 2012-03-08
<AnToStArLiGhT> ciao
<cristian> buongiorno
 * cristian cafee
<cristian> flashare un htc con ubuntu non ha prezzo XD
<cristian> ragazzi consiglio ho firefox che e diventato lentissimo sapete come posso risolvere
<jason_hudson> cristian, premi Ctrl+Shift+Canc(Del)    clicka su last hour (o ultima ora)  e seleziona tutto (everything), spunta tutto e cancella, se continua ad andare lento potrebbe non essere firefox, hai addons installati?
<cristian> nessuno in piu
<cristian> a parte restrict extras
<jason_hudson> cristian, hai fatto ciò che ho detto?
<jason_hudson> ovviamente da firefox, (i.e. dai focus a firefox e premi ctrl+shift+canc)
<cristian> certo
<jason_hudson> cristian, continua ad andare lento?
<cristian> mmm....
<cristian> piu o meno va come prima
<jason_hudson> cristian, apri un terminale, dai "killall firefox && killall plugin-container"  (senza virgolette)  poi "top")  riduci la finestra (il terminale) fino a farti vedere solo dalla colonna PID alla colonna %CPU e avvia firefox, visita un paio di siti e vedi il valore di %CPU più alto associato a firefox e plugin-container
<cristian> 233Mb
<jason_hudson> cristian, sicuro che quella sia la colonna cpu? il valore dev'essere tra 0 e 100
<jason_hudson> e nessuna unità di misura
<cristian> %CPU72 234,2MiB
<Odo> Giorno
<jason_hudson> cristian, qual'è il PID?
<jason_hudson> ave
<cristian> PID?
<massimo18> Buona Giornata
<jason_hudson> cristian, si, c'è una colonna chiamata PID
<cristian> mmm spòp nice id wchan
<jason_hudson> ?
<jason_hudson> spòp?
<cristian> ho digitato male
<cristian> stato cpu nice id memoria wchan
<jason_hudson> cristian, ingrandisci la finestra (il terminale) vedi le colonne   PID USER      PR  NI  VIRT  RES  SHR S %CPU %MEM    TIME+  COMMAND  ?
<cristian> non c'e -.-
<jason_hudson> D:
<jason_hudson> cristian, trova nelle applicazioni installate system monitor (dovrebbe essere quello il nome)
<jason_hudson> oppure da terminale  gnome-system-monitor
<cristian> jason_hudson, uguale non lo da
<jason_hudson> cristian, dopo clicka su processi (o processes) e sulla colonna %cpu, fammi sapere quando hai fatto
<jason_hudson> wtf
<jason_hudson> cristian, che ubuntu stai usando scusa?
<cristian> 11.10
<jason_hudson> cristian, e su UBUNTU (niente K X L etc prima) non avvia      gnome-system-monitor  ?
<cristian> 11.1' oneiric
<cristian> kernel linux 3.0.0-16generic-pae
<cristian> gnome 3.2.1
<jason_hudson> cristian, che dice quando   dai   gnome-system-monitor   ?
<cristian> jason_hudson,  lo devo aprire come amministratore
<cristian> jason_hudson,  lo devo aprire come amministratore
<jason_hudson> cristian, no , devi solo aprire un terminale e dare  gnome-system-monitor,    o si apre o ti da un errore
<cristian> ** (gnome-system-monitor:4190): WARNING **: SELinux was found but is not enabled.
<jason_hudson> cristian, e non ha aperto niente? non ti è uscita la finestra di system monitor?
<cristian> si
<cristian> questo e quello che mida
<jason_hudson> da quella devi clickare su processi (o processes) e poi sulla colonna %cpu
<glpiana> ola
<cristian> fatto 60%
<cristian> firefox
<jason_hudson> cristian, con quante pagine aperte?
<cristian> 3
<Mauy> buon giorno ho aggiunto dei repository per gli aggiornamenti che vorrei eliminiare come si fa?
<cristian> jason_hudson, se disistallo firefox e lo reistallo
<jason_hudson> cristian, da firefox premi ctrl+shift+a   clicka su extensions (estensioni) e plugins e dicci/dimmi cosa vedi
<cristian> lol
<cristian> menu firefox bloccato
<cristian> -.-
<jason_hudson> ?
<cristian> jason_hudson, nulla cambiato tema era nero XD
<cristian> allora plugin
<cristian> divx web player
<AngelForget> buongiorno a tutti
<glpiana> !image | cristian
<glpiana> !image | cristian
<ubottu-it> cristian: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<glpiana> ecco
<glpiana> Mauy, allora, ci sono modi diversi
<cristian> come facccio lo screen
<jason_hudson> cristian, usa tinypic per favore, imagebin e imageshack ci mettono secoli a caricare :|
<glpiana> Mauy, la cosa più semplice è avviare software-properties-gtk
<AngelForget> posso chiedere una info  un po stupida se che un canale irc su mint in italiano?
<jason_hudson> cristian, dovresti avere un tasto "stamp" sulla tua tastiera
<cristian> jason_hudson, sto con la tastiera del mac
<Mauy> glpiana ok dimmi come faccio
<cristian> -.-
<glpiana> Mauy, apri un terminale e scrivi: gksu software-properties-gtk
<glpiana> cristian, applicazioni -> accessori -> cattura schermata
<jason_hudson> cristian,  ^
<jason_hudson> lol
<cristian> fosse facile con unity
<cristian> XD
<glpiana> cristian, sì è facile, apri la dash e scrivi cattura
<Mauy> glpiana grande avevo gia visto questa finestra ma non ricordavo dove mi sai dire come faccio a trovarla senza terminale perchè il terminale non lo digerisco molto cosi se in futuro mi ricapita so dove andare
<glpiana> Mauy, apri software center e vai, mi pare, su modifica
<Mauy> provo
<Mauy> si perfetto grazie
<glpiana> Mauy, ma che repo avevi aggiunto?
<glpiana> e soprattutto, avevi già scaricato roba da lì?
<Mauy> petta che ti faccio un paste
<Mauy> !pastebin
<ubottu-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian> <a href="http://tinypic.com?ref=imnd3q" target="_blank"><img src="http://i39.tinypic.com/imnd3q.png" border="0" alt="Image and video hosting by TinyPic"></a>
<glpiana> cristian, ???
<cristian> http://i39.tinypic.com/imnd3q.png
<jason_hudson> cristian, anche per le estensioni
<glpiana> meglio :)
<Mauy> glpiana questi ma non funzionano come devono http://paste.ubuntu.com/874224/
<Mauy> meglio i nouveau
<Mauy> quindi volevo rimuoverli e disinstallare i driver proprietari
<glpiana> Mauy, oki
<Mauy> grazie adesso li tolgo e poi torno a chiedere consigli
<cristian> jason_hudson, non ho estensioni
<glpiana> cristian, disattiva gnome shell integration per cominciare, visto che stai usando unity
<cristian> glpiana, mi sa che era proprio gnome shell
<Mauy> glpiana fatto ora come disinstallo tutti idriver proprietari nvidia e l'x server settings?
<cristian> quindi mi conviene rimuoverlo
<glpiana> Mauy, cerchi nvidia con dpkg -l | grep nvidia   oppure da synaptic
<glpiana> Mauy, ma forse era meglio tenere il repo e fare un ppa-purge
<glpiana> Mauy, averlo saputo prima...
<Mauy> ok da sinaptic ci ero arrivato ma ce ne sono una cifra come faccio a sapere quali sono quelli giusti da rimuovere
<jason_hudson> cristian, se non lo usi si
<glpiana> Mauy, dai il comando in terminale e mostrami l'output
<glpiana> cristian, puoi anche soo tenerlo disattivato. non credo occupi chissà quanto spazio
<Mauy> glpiana ecco http://paste.ubuntu.com/874248/
<glpiana> Mauy, quindi cercando nvidia da synaptic vedrai solo quei tre pacchetti lì installati. rimuovili completamente
<Mauy> no c'è anche altra roba aspetta di do una immagine
<glpiana> oki
<Mauy> glpiana ecco le due immagini http://imagebin.org/202435  http://imagebin.org/202436
<iveee> ciao a tutti ! :)
<glpiana> Mauy, vedi la S di fianco a Pacchetto?
<iveee> sto per iniziare a installare linux, chi mi da un pò di assistenza nel passaggio di partizionamento ?
<Mauy> si
<iveee> (magari in pvt per non intasare il canale)
<jason_hudson> iveee, qual'è il problema?
<hp_> ciao a tutti
<glpiana> cliccala una o due volte in modo che ti metta in testa quelli installati (quadratino pieno)
<iveee> Jason > no, non l'ho mai fatto , semplicemente :)
<Mauy> fatto
<glpiana> !installazione | iveee
<ubottu-it> iveee: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<glpiana> Mauy, ora dimmi qanti ne vedi col quadratino pieno
<iveee> fin'ora ho sempre installato ubuntu sopra tutti gli altri OS
<glpiana> !partizionamento | iveee
<ubottu-it> Factoid 'partizionamento' not found
<Mauy> sette
<glpiana> !gparted | iveee
<ubottu-it> iveee: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/PartizionamentoManuale
<glpiana> Mauy, screenshot che guardo
<Mauy> ok
<Mauy> glpiana ecco http://imagebin.org/202438
<glpiana> Mauy, oki, ma leva solo i 3 nvidia, che son gli stessi elencati prima
<Mauy> ok cosi facendo tora ad usare i nouveau
<Mauy> ???
<glpiana> Mauy, così facendo tornerà ad usare quel che c'è installato. prova a cercare nouveau e vedi se sono installati: dpkg -l | grep nouveau
<Mauy> glpiana devo fare rimuovi o rimuovi completamente?
<glpiana> Mauy, completamente
<Mauy> ok
<Mauy> devo riavviare vero dopo la rimozione?
<glpiana> Mauy, sì
<glpiana> Mauy, se qualcosa non va, hai modo di venire qui in chat altriemtni?
<Mauy> si ho sotto mano 5 pc penso di farcela vado e torno
<glpiana> oki
<Mauy> glpiana sono tornato
<glpiana> Mauy, bentornato
<glpiana> Mauy, metti lsmod su pastebin
<glpiana> Mauy, se non ti rispondo è perchè sono andato a bere un caffè
<Mauy> buon caffè
<Mauy> !pastebin
<ubottu-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Mauy> glpiana ecco http://paste.ubuntu.com/874274/
<dusko> ciao, dopo upgrade a 11.10 non mi riconosce più la scheda wireless, iwconfig dice no wireless extensions, ho provato a cercarla tra i driver proprietari ma non la trova da installare, il laptop in questione compaq 6715s,
<dusko> ops
<dusko> ciao, dopo upgrade a 11.10 non mi riconosce più la scheda wireless, iwconfig dice no wireless extensions, ho provato a cercarla tra i driver proprietari ma non la trova da installare, il laptop in questione compaq 6715s,
<dusko> nelle sorgenti software c'è la spunta su restricted
<Mauy> ! img
<ubottu-it> Factoid 'img' not found
<Mauy> !image
<ubottu-it> Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Mauy> glpiana anche questo http://imagebin.org/202439
<hp_> se sei ita fai prima con ngoit.org
<_Best_> holà!
<hp_> we
<_Best_> :)
<hp_> raga ma oltre questo server che altri server frequentate?
<OverMe> !chat | hp_
<ubottu-it> hp_: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<hp_> ok scusate
<glpiana> Mauy, ti ho chiesto lsmod ma non lo vedo
<glpiana> dusko, digita lspci  in un terminale e copia quanto esce su pastbin
<glpiana> !paste | dusko
<ubottu-it> dusko: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Mauy> glpiana scusa arriva
<Mauy> glpiana ecco http://paste.ubuntu.com/874317/
<glpiana> Mauy, confemro che stai usando i nouveau
<Mauy> ok adesso provo a vedere se non ho piu problemi dato che ho provato ieri e installato su un altro disco a nuovo con i nouveau non mi dava alcun problema mentre con quelli nvidia che usavo mi crashava se usavo la grafica 3d
<Mauy> glpiana termino la sessione e entro in 3d se ho problemi ci risentiamo comunque grazie mille sei sempre molto disponibile ed esaustivo COMPLIMENTI
<glpiana> :)
<pac> buongiorno
<pac> io sto cercando di risolvere il problema della mia stampante è tutto a posto solo che non stampa, ma lei (la stampante) sostiene di si!
<glpiana> pac, su firefox come indirizzo scrivi: localhost:631
<glpiana> pac, vai in amministrazione, gestione stampanti. scegli la tua stampante e dimmi se te la da in idle
<pac> glpiana: non ho firefox va bene goggle chrome?
<glpiana> uguale
<pac> glpiana: grazie
<pac> glpiana: ci sono ma ovviamente non capisco cosa devo fare
<glpiana> pac, hai cliccato su amministrazione?
<pac> glpiana: adesso si
<glpiana> pac, clicca su gestisci stampanti
<pac> fatto
<glpiana> pac, vedi elencata la tua stampante?
<pac> glpiana: si
<glpiana> pac, cliccaci sopra
<pac> glpiana: fatto
<glpiana> pac, di fianco al nome, tra parentesi, cosa leggi?
<pac> (Idle, Accepting Jobs, Not Shared, Server Default)
<glpiana> pac, clicca su maintenance e scegli print test page
<pac> fatto
<glpiana> pac, che fa?
<pac> niente non stamapa
<glpiana> che stampante è?
<pac> brother 8025d
<glpiana> pac, come l'hai installata?
<pac> glpiana: ubuntu lha subito riconosciuto ed installato la stampante non ho fatto niente
<glpiana> pac, come è collegata?
<pac> glpiana: è una multifunzione non ha riconisciuto lo scanner però
<pac> glpiana: usb
<glpiana> pac, scrivi: lsusb   e copiami la riga che esce relativa alla stampante. se non la riconosci, metti tutto su pastebin
<pac> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/874327/
<glpiana> pac, stacca la usb, poi riattaccala, attendi un attimo e scrivi nel temrinale: dmesg | tail           e metti su pastebin
<pac> glpiana: scrivo da staccata a da riattaccata
<glpiana> dopo averla riattaccata, come ti ho scritto chiaramente prima
<pac> ok
<pac> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/874330/
<glpiana> pac, sarebbe meglio se leggessi quello che ti scrivo, altrimenti il mio contributo diventa inutile
<glpiana> e perdiamo tempo in due
<triangolo> qualcuno sa come si può recuperare la password di ubuntu?
<pac> certo dove ho sbagliato
<glpiana> <glpiana> pac, stacca la usb, poi riattaccala, attendi un attimo e scrivi nel temrinale: dmesg | tail           e metti su pastebin
<pac> glpiana: è quello che ho fatto
<glpiana> pac, no
<glpiana> pac, tu hai dato di nuovo lsusb
<pac> allora ho staccato ti ho scritto ho rimesso e ho dato il comando
<glpiana> triangolo, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Sicurezza/GestionePassword/Recupero
<pac> dovevo aspettare di piàù a dare il comando?
<glpiana> pac, sì hai dato lsusb, non dmesg | tail come ti ho scritto io
<OverMe> -.-
<triangolo> grazie ci provo
<glpiana> pac, poi fai come vuoi, ma non perderò più tempo
<pac> no io devo fare come dici tu io non so niente sono solo un utente finale scusa mi se mi sfuggono i dettagli ma non sempre è facile capire. Riprovo
<glpiana> pac, ma io credo di scrivere in italiano. se ti scrivo di dare dmesg | tail non capisco perchè tu interpreti che devi dare lsusb
<pac> scusa allora non ha funzionato il mio copia incollo io sono convinto di avere copiato quello
<Mauy> glpiana non va non mi usa il 3d
<glpiana> pac, se oltre a copiare controllassi quello che incolli te ne accorgeresti ;)
<glpiana> Mauy, sei sempre con nouveau?
<Mauy> si
<glpiana> Mauy, scrivi: glxinfo | grep render
<pac> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/874346/
<pac> glpiana: a volte si danno per scontato ora starò più attento
<Mauy> !pastebin
<ubottu-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Mauy> glpiana ecco http://paste.ubuntu.com/874347/
<glpiana> pac, sembra che tu non l'abbia collegata. se hai altre porte usb attaccala altrove e poi ridai dmesg | tail
<glpiana> Mauy, scrivi: cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<glpiana> e pastebinna
<Mauy> glpiana fatto http://paste.ubuntu.com/874350/
<pac> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/874351/
<glpiana> Mauy, scrivi: mv /etc/x11/xorg.con /etc/X11/xorg.conf_vecchio
<glpiana> Mauy, poi riavvia e vediamo che fa
<Mauy> ok
<Mauy> glpiana mv: impossibile eseguire stat di "/etc/x11/xorg.con": File o directory non esistente
<glpiana> pac, è attaccata tramite un hub usb?
<glpiana> Mauy, sorry metti sudo davanti al comando
<Mauy> manca una f vero
<pac> glpiana: no credo direttamente alla scheda madre è possibile
<OverMe> e X11 con la x maiuscola
<glpiana> Mauy, correggo subito, un secondo
<glpiana> Mauy, scrivi: mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf_vecchio
<glpiana> con sudo davanti
<glpiana> uff
<glpiana> pac, è un pc fisso?
<pac> glpiana: si
<Mauy> gia fatto grazie
<glpiana> pac, la stai attaccando davavnti o dietro al tower?
<glpiana> Mauy, oki, riavvia e vediamo
<pac> glpiana: dietro
<Mauy> ok ma non deve scrivere nulla mi ha chiesto solo la password
<glpiana> pac, io continuo a non vederla e dall'aoutput sembra tu stia collegando un supporto dati
<pac> glpiana: non saprei cosa dirti con windows stampa
<Mauy> vado e torno
<OverMe> pac, dmesg | tail -n 50
<glpiana> con windows tutto funziona
<pac> glpiana: capisco
<glpiana> pac, dai il comando di OverMe
<pac> OverMe: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/874360/
<pac> glpiana: non trovato
<glpiana> pac, scrivi: uname -a
<Mauy> glpiana nothing il 3d non va
<pac> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/874365/
<OverMe> Mauy, cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Mauy> !pastebin
<ubottu-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Mauy> overme http://paste.ubuntu.com/874368/
<OverMe> Mauy, mi serve completo, apri il file con un editor di testo
<Mauy> scusa non so come fare con leditor di testo
<OverMe> gedit /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Mauy> overme http://paste.ubuntu.com/874371/
<OverMe> Mauy, sudo apt-get install --reinstall libgl1-mesa-glx libgl1-mesa-dri
<Mauy> overme http://paste.ubuntu.com/874382/
<OverMe> Mauy, sudo apt-get install --reinstall libgl1-mesa-glx:amd64 libgl1-mesa-glx:i386
<OverMe> Mauy, sudo apt-get install --reinstall libgl1-mesa-dri:amd64 libgl1-mesa-dri:i386
<Mauy> overme fatti entrambi
<OverMe> niente errori?
<Mauy> mi sembra di no
<pac> purtroppo devo andare via grazie per il supporto magari ci aggiorniamo più avanti.
<OverMe> Mauy, prova a riavviare
<Mauy> ok a dopo
<Mauy> overme ancora niente 3d
<OverMe> gedit /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<OverMe> vediamo se è cambiato
<Mauy> !pastebin
<ubottu-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Mauy> overme http://paste.ubuntu.com/874392/
<glpiana> Mauy, intanto che OverMe cerca tu scrivi: sudo apt-get install --reinstall xserver-xorg-video-nouveau
<Mauy> glpiana fatto
<glpiana> Mauy, riavvia
<Mauy> ok
<Mauy> purtroppo ancora no 3d
<OverMe> Mauy, mi fai vedere che dice update-alternatives --display glx
<Mauy> overme update-alternatives: errore: nessuna alternativa per glx.
<OverMe> Mauy, dpkg -l | grep fgl
<Mauy> overme http://paste.ubuntu.com/874415/
<Mauy> ma scrive amd che è ati io ora sto usando una nvidia integrata!
<glpiana> O.o
<glpiana> Mauy, ma come hai fatto a ritrovarti i driver ati installati?
<glpiana> è passatto un folletto nella notte?
<OverMe> sudo apt-get purge fglrx-updates fglrx-amdcccle-updates && sudo dpkg -P fglrx
<glpiana> OverMe, sei stato tu? in gironda notturna?
<glpiana> hackerando pc provando backtrack?
<Mauy> no dato che avevo problemi con l'integrata e avevo a disposizione sia una nvidia che una ati dedicate le ho provate entrambe ma con scarsi risultati
<OverMe> glpiana, sì, avevo voglia di scardinare un pc
<glpiana> lol
<Mauy> va bhe scusate ma io sono un utente win che ci sta provando con linux con win metti e togli senza problemi
<Mauy> comunque il comando da terminale l'ho eseguito riavvio?
<ghigomatto> buongiorno a tutti!
<OverMe> Mauy, aspetta
<Mauy> ok
<OverMe> fammi vedere update-alternatives --config x86_64-linux-gnu_gl_conf
<Bruto_> ciao a tutti
<Mauy> overme http://paste.ubuntu.com/874426/
<ghigomatto> problema con ubuntu 10.04 LTS x64.....java e plugin per prowser mozilla...come si installa?
<OverMe> Mauy, ridai lo stesso comando con sudo
<Bruto_> mi sapreste dire come poter aprire un file.java da terminale?
<glpiana> ghigomatto, se attivi i repository partner dovresti trovarlo con il gestore pacchetti cercando sun-java
<glpiana> Bruto_, java -jar file.jar
<glpiana> Bruto_, se sei nella directory in cui si trova il file .jar
<glpiana> Bruto_, altrimenti dai il percorso completo
<Mauy> overme eccolo http://paste.ubuntu.com/874429/
<Bruto_> glpiana: non file .jar, ma file .java; cioè un programma scritto in java
<Bruto_> glpiana: da quello che ho capito dovrebbe servire javac
<glpiana> Bruto_, da quel che leggo andrebbe compilato quel file
<OverMe> Mauy, sudo update-alternatives --display i386-linux-gnu_gl_conf
<ghigomatto> glpiana: è un piacere ritrovarti qui, ogni tanto m'affaccio, e vedo che sei sempre sul pezzo...dimmi, come attivo i repos di cui mi parli? qui i miei repos attuali:http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/874431/
<glpiana> Bruto_, magari devi compilarlo con javac che puoi trovare in vari pacchetti. scrivi javac in un terminale e premi invio, te ne darà l'elenco
<Bruto_> glpiana: grazie, ora ci provo
<Mauy> overme http://paste.ubuntu.com/874432/
<glpiana> ghigomatto, da terminale o da interfaccia grafica?
<OverMe> Mauy, prova a riavviare va
<ghigomatto> glpiana: dimmi come è meglio fare, ti direi da terminale, mi trovo meglio...ti ho postato gli attuali repos sul mio pc...
<Mauy> ok a dopo
<glpiana> ghigomatto, allora dai: sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<ghigomatto> poi?
<glpiana> ghigomatto, ah no, chiudi pure nano (ctrl+x) è già attivo partner
<glpiana> ghigomatto, scrivi apt-cache search sun-java          e fa vedere che esce
<ghigomatto> glpiana: provo.
<ghigomatto> glpiana: esce questo: sun-javadb-client - Java DB client sun-javadb-common - Java DB common files sun-javadb-core - Java DB core sun-javadb-demo - Java DB demo sun-javadb-doc - Java DB documentation sun-javadb-javadoc - Java DB javadoc
<glpiana> ghigomatto, solo questo?
<glpiana> ghigomatto, dai: sudo apt-get update
<ghigomatto> glpiana: yess....
<glpiana> ghigomatto, poi di nuovo: apt-cache search sun-java
<Mauy> bella fratell il 3d va ora
<glpiana> ghigomatto, dovrebbe elencarti il plugin (lo vedo sul server, quindi c'è)
<ghigomatto> glpiana: è ancora fermo sull'update, al 17%...quando termina ti dico che accade...ma la lista dovrebbe essere aggiornata
<ghigomatto> glpiana: anche se uso ubuntu x64?
<ghigomatto> glpiana: magari ha repos diversi....che ne so?
<Mauy> ok grazie mille a overme e glpiana adesso lo provo per vedere se i nouveau funzionano bene con l'integrata al massimo torno a stressarvi
<glpiana> ghigomatto, se quando termina io dovessi essere away e non ti trovasse il plugin vai qui http://archive.canonical.com/pool/partner/s/sun-java6/ e scaricati il pacchetto sun-java6-plugin_6.26-2lucid1_amd64.deb
<glpiana> ghigomatto, no no, ho guardato proprio il tuo
<glpiana> Mauy, ok :)
<glpiana> a dopo
<Mauy> tnx
<ghigomatto> glpiana: glpiana eccomi, ho riprovato: l'output del search è questo: sun-javadb-client - Java DB client sun-javadb-common - Java DB common files sun-javadb-core - Java DB core sun-javadb-demo - Java DB demo sun-javadb-doc - Java DB documentation sun-javadb-javadoc - Java DB javadoc
<ghigomatto> glpiana: se uso quel pacchetto che mi suggerisci basta installarlo con dpkg?
<glpiana> ghigomatto, allora prendilo dal server come ti ho detto sopra. eventualmente dopo vediamo dove sta il problem
<glpiana> ghigomatto, sì, basta dpkg -i
<glpiana> se da errori di dipendenze, risolvile o aspettami :)
<glpiana> ciao
<ghigomatto> grazie glpiana sempre ottimo! provo a scaricarlo, poi ad installarlo, eventualmente ci sentiamo per capire meglio perché non lo trovo con la source.list
<kaurubuntu> salve
<kaurubuntu> avrei l'esigenza di ripristiare i driver wlan di default  in ubuntu 11.04 amd64
<kaurubuntu> qualche suggerimanto?
<filo1234> kaurubuntu: dipenda da come hai installato "altri driver"
<filo1234> dipende*
<kaurubuntu> ho fatto un po di casini per aggiornare i driver di un'adattatore wifi tp-link
<kaurubuntu> ed ora non me lo riconosce
<kaurubuntu> mentre dopo avere installato ubuntu lo riconosceva
<kaurubuntu> l'adattatore è usb
<kaurubuntu> per completezza
<kaurubuntu> ho installato ndiswrappers
<filo1234> kaurubuntu: si ma come e da dove hai installato questi driver
<filo1234> ecco
<filo1234> quindi hai installato i driver di windows con ndiswrapper?
<kaurubuntu> da synaptic
<filo1234> !ndiswrapper | kaurubuntu
<ubot-it> kaurubuntu: ndiswrapper is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/Ndiswrapper
<kaurubuntu> si ma esiste un modo per ripristinare da riga di comando solo tali drivers e/o impostazioni
<kaurubuntu> ?
<filo1234> kaurubuntu: prima devi disinstallare il driver come dice la guida...
<filo1234> kaurubuntu: poi la scheda userà i driver di default...s enon hai fatto altre cose
<kaurubuntu> ok
<kaurubuntu> vogliate scusarmi
<kaurubuntu> ne riparliamo con calma in un altro momento
<filo1234> kaurubuntu: e poi non ho capito perchè hai installato altri driverporcheria, visto che la scheda veniva rilevata
<kaurubuntu> ad ogni modo è un piacere far parte di questa chat di supporto
<kaurubuntu> ciao e buona giornata a tutti!
<iveEee> ciao ragazzi
<iveEee> non riesco a vedere i dvd
<iveEee> chi mi da na mano al volo ? :)
<massimo18> uhm
<filo1234> !formatiproprietari | iveEee
<ubot-it> iveEee: ﻿per informazioni sui formati multimediali proprietari http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Multimedia/FormatiProprietari - Vedi anche !FormatiLiberi
<massimo18> iveEee, e che programma usi per vederli?
<iveEee> vls
<iveEee> clc
<iveEee> VLC :D
<iveEee> e media player
<FloodBotIt1> iveEee: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<iveEee> però il comando, che trovo nel link , ossia E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable) E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<iveEee> susate.. volevo incollare il comando ma ho incollato il risultato del comando stesso
<iveEee> ricomincio da capo :)
<iveEee> Il comando che mi da nella pagina, è questo sudo apt-get install non-free-codecs
<iveEee> però il risultato che mi da , è quello che leggete qui sopra
<jason_hudson> iveEee, chiudi synaptic
<paolo> per php.... consigli?
<paolo> sto cercando un canale irc per php
<paolo> e web in generale
<filo1234> paolo: #php
<paolo> tnx
<filo1234> o #apache
<paolo> php è solo su invito! :(
<glpiana> !chat | paolo
<ubot-it> paolo: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<jason_hudson> p<
<jason_hudson> oops
<jason_hudson> paolo, registrati su freenode
<filo1234> paolo: perchè no nsei registrato
<paolo> ok
<paolo> cerco come fare
<paolo> TNX
<filo1234> !registrazione | paolo
<ubot-it> paolo: Per sapere come registrarti e in generale come comportarti in canale, leggi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/LineeGuida
<paolo> tnx
<mattia> ciao
<ivee> ciao ragazzi, problema con l'audio dei dvd, sento solo la musica, e i rumori di fondo ,ma NON il parlato..
<filo1234> ivee: sarà il dvd del gioco dei mimi?
<ivee> auhauha
<ivee> dai oh
<ivee> :)
<filo1234> ivee: hai ianstalalto i codec proprietari?
<ivee> ho installato tutto quelli che c'era nelle guide
<ivee> un'attimo, telefono
<glpiana> senza apostrofo
<mattia> ciao,ho di recente acquistato un eee1011px (quelli con ubuntu preinstallato) ma ho dei problemi con l'audio. subito tutto ok, ma ora è muto. ho provato a cercare sui foum ma nulla di risolutivo. l'ultimo mio tentativo è stato passare a 12.04 (sperando fosse qualche baco da risolve)ma null, funziona tutto tranne l'audo.
<mattia> audio
<mattia> avete dei consigli?
<mattia> avvo nche pensato d'aver toccato qualcosa io ma se cosi fose con la nuova installazione sarebbe tornato ok no?
<glpiana> mattia, sei su 12.04 ora?
<mattia> altra cosa strana: se do alsamixer nel terminale nn lo trova e se provo a riavviare pulse da degli errori
<mattia> si
<glpiana> mattia, allora per cortesia passa su #ubuntu-it+1
<mattia> però mi da gli stessi errori di 10.10
<mattia> ok
<pac> buon pomeriggio
<pac> ubuntu supporta qualsiasi lunghezza per i cavi usb o c'è un limite?
<ugone> pac il limite è fisico nei cavi usb che non possono esser + lunghi di una certa lunghezza(artifici a parte) mi sembra circa 8 m
<degli> ciao a tutti nessuno usa vtiger o un crm simile
<degli> ?
<pac> ugone: grazie allora sono sotto quel limite e quindi non può essere quello il problema per cui la mia stampante non stampa!
<ugone> pac, http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Universal_Serial_Bus  dice 5 metri
<pac> ugone: grazie ancora comunque con windows stampa quindi ripeto non dipende dalla lunghezza del mio cavo
<ugone> ok
<iveee> hola
<iveee> ragazzi ho una domanda
<iveee> Outlook è compatibile in tutto con Thunderbird ?
<iveee> nel senso calendar, task, contacts..
<filo1234> iveee: è un client email quindi ha tutto quello che serve
<filo1234> ci sono i componenti aggiuntivi da installare pe ril calendario
<iveee> si è per mio padre.. che ha sempre usato outlook di windows
<iveee> ora sto facendo export
<iveee> per poi andare su ubuntu e importare
<iveee> e per quanto riguarda il blackberry ?
<filo1234> ?
<iveee> ubuntu lo riconosce?
<iveee> mio padre lo attacca e si sincronizza automaticamente con Outlook...
<filo1234> no non c'è il programma almeno ch eio sappia
<filo1234> se lo colleghi viene visto come un disco usb
<iveee> ho trovato questo
<iveee> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Blackberry%20Sync%20with%20Ubuntu
<iveee> ma non è la stessa cosa mi sa
<cristian_c> ciao
<cristian_c> se provo a inviare file da bluetooth a bluetooth, il terminale mi risponde con Connecting...failed
<cristian_c> in generale quali possono essere le cause del mancato invio?
<cristian_c> avete mai trasferito file da bluetooth a bluetooth
<cristian_c> ?
<filo1234> cristian_c: è associato?
<cristian_c> filo1234, il pairing l'avevo fatto ad entrambi
<iveee> thunderbird> ma alla fine li riconosce i file pst o no ?
<filo1234> iveee: mi pare ci sia un plugin
<filo1234> cerca nel sito mozilla
<iveee> ok grazie :) entro in ubuntu
<filo1234> iveee: o chiedi su #thunderbird
<filo1234> cristian_c: non ho il brutut qui e non ricordo cosa avessi fatto
<filo1234> stasera quando torno a casa...
<cristian_c> filo1234, uhm, ok per adesso l'invio può non funzionare a causa del mancato pairing
<cristian_c> riprovo adesso
<filo1234> cristian_c: cosa stai usando?
<cristian_c> versione di ubuntu?
<cristian_c> programma per inviare?
<filo1234> gestore bluetooth
<cristian_c> versione di ubuntu 11.04, programma per inviare obexftp da terminale
<cristian_c> sudo obexftp -b mac_addr nome_file.est
<cristian_c> con le opportune sostituzioni
<filo1234> cristian_c: hcitool scan da qualcosa?
<filo1234> cristian_c: comunque a casa uso blueman
<filo1234> in grafica
<cristian_c> filo1234, provo subito
<cristian_c> filo1234, ha scritto scanning e poi ha restituito il prompt
<cristian_c> poi ho dato hcitool dev e mi ha dato hci0
<filo1234> si ma quello vede il devise locale
<filo1234> lo scan deve vedere i device remoti
<filo1234> cosa che non vede...
<filo1234> non è ch ehai impostato "invisibile" sul celluare
<filo1234> ?
<cristian_c> riprovo
<cristian_c> vede sempre hci0, devo impostarlo
<filo1234> hcitool scan DEVE vedere il cellulare
<luigi90> Ciao...
<luigi90> come si fa a vedere se flash è instaòllato sul  mio ubuntu?
<luigi90> I bideo di youtube vanno ma i giovhi in flash no
<luigi90> *video
<cristian_c> filo1234, sia dall'uno che dall'altro mi restitusce l'hci0 locale
<filo1234> cristian_c: scusa e come hai associato il celluare allora?
<greenrabbit> come faccio a impostare chome come browser predefinito
<filo1234> greenrabbit: sudo update-alternatives --config x-www-browser
<greenrabbit> se vado in informazioni di sistema e applicazioni predefinite e seleziono li chorme nel momento di uscire e rientrare in informazioni di sistema ritrovo firefox
<greenrabbit> ok filo1234  provo
<cristian_c> filo1234, spero non ti arrabbierai, ma la ricezione e l'invio riguarda due pc
<filo1234> cristian_c: non credo faccia differenza
<cristian_c> filo1234, il wiki è anche obsoleto, gli script citati non esistono
<greenrabbit> filo1234, continua a selezionarsi da solo firefox in informazioni di sistema
<cristian_c> filo1234, la pagina wiki è del tutto obsoleta, non c'è /etc/default/bluetooth
<glpiana> greenrabbit, che ti da sto comando? update-alternatives --list gnome-www-browser
<greenrabbit> glpiana, mi da chromium e firefox come alternative
<glpiana> greenrabbit, dammi il path di chromium
<glpiana> greenrabbit, vabbè, sarà uguale al mio: scrivi: update-alternatives --set gnome-www-browser /usr/bin/chromium-browser
<greenrabbit> si è quello glpiana
<greenrabbit> glpiana, in informazioni di sistema contnua a darmi firefox come predefinita
<glpiana> greenrabbit, vabbè, ma cosa apre? ma soprattutto, hai gnome?
<greenrabbit> si glpiana ho gnome e volevo semplicemente impostare chromium come predefinito anche per i link di xchat
<glpiana> greenrabbit, oki, vedi se funziona. se non va slogga erilogga e riprova
<greenrabbit> ok
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<cristian_c> filo1234, ok ora hcitoolscan mi restituisce laltro dispositivo
<cristian_c> *l'altro
<newton> ciao a tutti!
<Guest32657> ciao a tutti!
<Guest32657> c'è qualcuno?
<jester-> !qualcuno | Guest32657
<ubot-it> Guest32657: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<Guest32657> qualcuno sa come è possibile regolare la ventola di un portatile
<Guest32657> perchè tende a diventare troppo calda la cpu prima che la ventola entri in azione
<jester-> Guest32657: la ventola si dovrebbe regolare da sola in base a quanto scalda la cpu
<Guest32657> cosa che su windows non succede
<Guest32657> faccio un esempio
<Guest32657> su windows è quasi fissa a 45°
<jester-> sempre che acpi del pci sia pienamente riconosciuta
<Guest32657> su ubuntu a 67°
<jester-> Guest32657: hai controllato nel bios o ti fidi di cazzilli vari
<Guest32657> in che senso mi fido di cazzilli vari?
<jester-> Guest32657: come la rilevi la temp
<Guest32657> ho installato un applet
<Guest32657> che mi permette di monitorarla
<jester-> Guest32657: dovresti, una volta calda, tiavviare ed entrare nel bios a controllare, sia winzoz che linux
<Guest32657> a capito
<Guest32657> ma quindi ubuntu lascia fare tutto al bios la regolazione del raffreddamento della cpu
<jester-> Guest32657: non è detto che l'applet dica la verità hai per caso installato lmsensors?
<Guest32657> sì sì l'ho installato
<jester-> la cpu viene regolata leggendo acpi del bios
<Guest32657> e poi si può sentire con mano che è più caldo
<jester-> l'applet va tarato
<Guest32657> sul fatto che è più caldo non c'è dubbio
<filo1234> cristian_c: obexftp -b 1 -B MACADDRESS_REMOTO
<jester-> Guest32657: se vai su youtubbo usando flash la cpu scalda pure un winzoz
<Guest32657> su windows il computer è a temperatura ambiente
<jester-> flash è un sucatore di risorse mica da ridere
<Guest32657> posso mettere la mano davanti al bocchettone dell'aria ed è alla temp della mia mano
<Guest32657> mentre su ubuntu è abbastanza caldo
<jester-> che ps è
<jester-> se è usus non mi stupirei
<Guest32657> perchè non usa bene la ventola ubuntu
<Guest32657> è un hp pavilion dv7
<Guest32657> vorrei regolare il termostato
<jester-> fai il test temperatura da bios
<Guest32657> lo farò
<Guest32657> ma a cosa serve?
<cristian_c> filo1234, più il nome del file?
<filo1234> no
<filo1234> questo serve pe rmontare il filesystem
<filo1234> r
<jester-> Guest32657: serve a vedere se la temp che rileva l'applet è reale
<Guest32657> ma il computer è proprio più caldo con ubuntu, non ho motivo di pensare che non sia reale
<filo1234> pe rinviare...
<filo1234> To send the file bar using plain OBEX PUSH obexftp --bluetooth --nopath --noconn --uuid none --put bar
<cristian_c> filo1234, Nothing to do. Use --help for help.
<Guest32657> anzi al massimo è ottimistica la misura dell'applett
<filo1234> cristian_c: ok allora aggiungi --put file
<filo1234> cristian_c: con le altre opzioni
<filo1234> cristian_c: obexftp -b 1 -B MACADDRESS_REMOTO --bluetooth --nopath --noconn --uuid none --put file
<Guest32657> vorrei che la ventola girasse più spesso ed a una velocità più bassa, piuttosto che solo ogni tanto e molto forte, dopo che ubuntu ha lasciato che la cpu si scaldasse
<filo1234> cristian_c: ma usare una cosa da umani?
<filo1234> no eh
<cristian_c> filo1234, in che senso?
<filo1234> cristian_c: usare un gestore grafico...no?
<filo1234> !lmsensors | Guest32657
<ubot-it> Guest32657: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/LmSensors
<cristian_c> filo1234, ho provato a installare blueman, ma mi pochissimi secondi per accettare il file
<filo1234> ma sei sicuro che ti chieda di accettare?
<cristian_c> sì
<cristian_c> una notifica in alto a destra
<cristian_c> mi da 2-3 secondi massimo
<cristian_c> c'è una piccola scritta 'accetta' nella notifica
<jester-> Guest32657: forse ti puoi servire http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php?PHPSESSID=1d1dv589rsbb8fgra46bh8hu81&topic=255924.20
<cristian_c> ma non sempre appare
<jester-> Guest32657: metti anche l'applet per la cpu e mettila in automatico
<cristian_c> filo1234, non so però come aumentare il delay
<cristian_c> in modo che trova anche il dispositivo
<cristian_c> provo da terminale
<jester-> Guest32657: cosa risponde: cat /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_governor
<Guest32657> adesso sono su windows, non uso ubuntu perchè ho paura che il calore possa danneggiare la cpu e cuocermi la batteria prima del tempo
<jester-> Guest32657: se hai intel si disattiva da solo verso i 90°
<jester-> Guest32657: dovrebbe rispondere; ondemand
<jester-> se no bisogna modificare il file uno per cpu
<filo1234> cristian_c: i pc hanno entrambi Ubuntu?
<cristian_c> sì
<cristian_c> filo1234, da terminale fallisce
<cristian_c> obexftp -b 1 -B 00:15:83:15:A3:10 --bluetooth --nopath --noconn --uuid none --put GoodBye_Sonni.mp3
<tesivo> ciao
<tesivo> avrei un problema con ubuntu,
<jester-> !chiedi | tesivo
<ubot-it> tesivo: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<tesivo> i video del browser vanno troppo veloci, anche a voi?
<jester-> tesivo: cioè?
<Guest32657> ma perchè la temp della cpu non rimane intorno ai 40° come su windows?
<tesivo> (ok ubot-it xD)
<jester-> Guest32657: prechè i costruttori driver per linux non ne fanno e si usano quelli del kernel, in casi come il tuo si cerca di risolver correggendo qualche file
<filo1234> cristian_c: bhua è sbagliato io comando
<filo1234> cristian_c: guarda obexftp --help
<filo1234> che ora non posso
<cristian_c> ok
<tesivo> ho provato a reinstallare google chrome e il pacchetto flash ma nulla
<jester-> tesivo: incolla questo comando nel terminale e dai enter
<jester-> tesivo: metti la risposta nel pastebin
<jester-> !paste | tesivo
<ubot-it> tesivo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<tesivo> nn vedo il comando da inserire mmm
<jester-> ouch
<jester-> dpkg -l | egrep 'ndis|swf|gnash|flash|nsplugin'  cancellare .macromedia
<jester-> e cancella la cartella .macromedia
<tesivo> ecco: http://paste.ubuntu.com/874686/
<tesivo> cartella ".macromedia" cancellata
<jester-> tesivo: rm r .macromedia
<tesivo> ecco : http://paste.ubuntu.com/874692/
<jester-> tesivo: rm -r ~/.macromedia
<jester-> tesivo: e sudo apt-get install --reinstall flashplugin-installer
<tesivo> eccomi, scusate l'attesa : http://paste.ubuntu.com/874719/
<jester-> tesivo: dovrebbe esserci quella cartelal nella home
<jester-> cartella
<jester-> tesivo: sudo apt-get install --reinstall falshplugin-installer
<tesivo> E: Impossibile trovare il pacchetto falshplugin-installer
<jester-> flashplugin-installer
<helmut_> hi
<tesivo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/874734/
<_Best_> seraaaaaaaaaa!
<_Best_> a domani!
<jester-> tesivo: prova adesso
<tesivo> nn vuole andare...sob
<jester-> tesivo: con firefox?
<tesivo> provato ora anche con firefox e non va, ho i video che vanno straveloci xD e niente audio
<jester-> tesivo: ls -la ~/.macromedia
<tesivo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/874746/
<jester-> tesivo: rm -r ~/.macromedia
<jester-> e riprova con firefox
<jester-> lo strano è che vadano piu veloci dello stream
<tesivo> niente da fare
<jester-> tesivo: uname -r
<tesivo> 3.0.0-16-generic
<jester-> non c'è senso
<jester-> tesivo: mai visto un video flash  che vada piu vleoce dello strema, se mai il contrario
<jester-> stream*
<jester-> tesivo: su youtube?
<tesivo> io guardo youtube e repubblicatv entrambi danno problemi boh xd
<jester-> non ho altre idee
<jester-> tesivo: dpkg -l grep flash
<tesivo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/874770/
<jester-> tesivo: dpkg -l | grep flash
<tesivo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/874773/
<jester-> tesivo: sudo dpkg --purge  flashplugin-downloader:i386 flashplugin-installer
<jester-> sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<jester-> tesivo: e dpkg -l | grep firefox
<tesivo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/874817/
<nitra> chi mi aiuta???
<nitra> toc toc......
<jester-> tesivo: prova pure a riniminare la .mozilla
<tesivo> vabbè, intanto vi ringrazio veramente tanto, ma devo andare. provo a disinstallare i vari pacchetti di flash e dei browser e reinstallarli, vedo come va a finire. provo anche per il ripristino di mozilla
<jester-> !chiedi | nitra
<ubot-it> nitra: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<nitra> mi si è bloccato ubuntu...
<jester-> nitra: cioè?
<nitra> satvo facendo il nuovo aggiornamento....
<nitra> ed è andato via la corrente
<nitra> ora quando riparte
<nitra> dopo la schermata rosa
<nitra> vedo solo quadratini
<nitra> cosa posso fare???
<jester-> nitra: parti in ripristino, scegli console di root con rete o tty che sia
<jester-> nitra: 3 comandi
<nitra> ripristino come????
<jester-> nitra: primo: dpkg --configure -a
<nitra> sul pc ho solo ubuntu
<nitra> come faccio a ripartire in ripristino??
<jester-> al boot dal menu c'è modalità ripsristino, se non vedi  il menu tieni pigiato shift al boot
<nitra> ora provo
<jester-> secondo: apt-get -f instsall  terzo: apt-get dist-upgrade
<claudio_> ciao a tutti
<nitra> non va???
<nitra> perchè????
<nitra> nn mi và in modalità ripristino.....
<nitra> ecco ci sono riuscito.....
<nitra> ci sono 5 opzioni....??????
<nitra> ubuntu con linux 30.0-16 generic
<nitra> 3.0.0-16generic (modalità ripristino)
<nitra> memory test 86
<nitra> test 86 serial console
<nitra> cosa faccio
<nitra> cosa fccio
<nitra> AIUTO........
<cristian_c> !maiuscolo | nitra
<ubot-it> nitra: Non scrivere in maiuscolo nel canale, equivale ad urlare e non e' un comportamento gradito nel canale. grazie.
<nitra> scusami.....
<cristian_c> non ho capito la questione, ma se devi entrare in modalità ripristino, scegli il kernel più recente (modalità ripristino)
<nitra> se scelgo ripristino dopo 10 min
<nitra> sembra che tutta va bene
<nitra> ma vedo solo quadratini...
<cristian_c> dieci minuti
<nitra> si
<cristian_c> non dovrebbe aprirsi la shell testuale?
<nitra> ora c'è scritto
<nitra> grub
<cristian_c> cioè non riesci a fare il login in modalità testuale?
<nitra> ora penso di essere in modalità testuale
<nitra> cosa devo scrivere???
<cristian_c> dovrebbe chiederti di fare il login
<cristian_c> cioè dovrebbe esserci il prompt del tuo utente
<nitra> metto la pas e sotto ci sono dei quadratini
<cristian_c> ottimo
<nitra> faccio invio
<cristian_c> sì
<nitra> e mi ritorna a far mettere la las
<nitra> pas
<cristian_c> ti ha chiesto nome utente e password?
<nitra> non so perche la scritta sono dei quadratini
<cristian_c> ma l'hai scritta la password?
<nitra> si
<cristian_c> dai invio
<nitra> si
<nitra> ma nn succede nulla
<nitra> ora riavvio..
<cristian_c> ti restituisce il prompt dell'utente?
<nitra> penso di si
<nitra> ho riavviato
<cristian_c> bene, adesso cosa ti hanno detto di fare?
<cristian_c> perché?
<nitra> ........
<nitra> vado su "riga di comando" o modalità ripristino???
<cristian_c> modalità di ripristino
<nitra> ok
<cristian_c> poi fai il login
<nitra> vediamo cosa succede.....
<cristian_c> ma cosa ti hanno detto di fare?
<jester-> nitra: ripristino e poi sulla shel o terminale o tty, non ricordo che 'è scrittoo
<nitra> ora vedo tutto nero con delle scritte....
<cristian_c> è normale
<jester-> nitra: a un certo punto arrivi a un menu
<nitra> si è fermato sulle scritte....
<nitra> però posso scrivere
<nitra> forse devo dare un comando???
<jester-> nitra: se non arrivi a un menu la vedo dura
<jester-> nitra: rebota e poi vai in kernel precedenti e usa il primo in lista
<nitra> asp
<nitra> ma se inserisco un cd di una versione precedete???
<nitra> 10.04???
<jester-> nitra: a quale pro
<nitra> bo
<nitra> chiedevo
<nitra> in moda da formattare tutto
<jester-> nitra: tanto vale che reinstalli con la 11.10
<nitra> ma c'è un modo per avere un cd originale???
<jester-> nitra: basta scaricare e masterizzare la iso
<nitra> capito...
<jester-> !oneric
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'oneric'
<jester-> !oneiric
<ubot-it> Oneiric Ocelot: http://releases.ubuntu.com/oneiric/ | Kubuntu 11.10 http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/oneiric/ |  È preferibile usare i torrent | Problemi noti: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OneiricOcelot/ReleaseNotes
<nitra> se riavvio il pc con la iso 11.10
<jester-> rivvii da cd
<nitra> si formatta perdendo tutti i dati o si aggiorna semplicemente?????
<jester-> formattare = segare tutto
<jester-> ma se fai da manuale e non fai formattare li salvi
<nitra> puoi spiegarti meglio???
<jester-> !installazione | nitra
<ubot-it> nitra: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<nitra> grazie milli
<nitra> sei stato molto gentile
<nitra> forza ubunto e mac!!!!!
<jester-> linux su un mac?
<nitra> no
<nitra> ubuntu sul fisso
<nitra> e il mac per portatile!!!
<nitra> raga vi saluto e vi ringrazio mille per la disponibilità....
<miki> raga sto usando ubutnu 11 su un netbook con la sk video gma 500; il mio problema, dopo aver seguito la guida ufficiale per l' installazione dei driver emgd, è quello che non riesco ad accedere al login con l'inerfaccia unity 3d ma solo con la 2d; quando accedo con la 3d il netbbok mi fa vedere per un'attimo lo sfondo della scrivania e poi mi riporta subito alla schermata di login. qualcuno mi sa aiutare?
<jester-> miki: significa che non c'è il 3d
<miki> jester-: come faccio dunque?
<jester-> miki  glxinfo | grep rendering cosa risponde
<lilluz82> salve a tutti , e' possibile salvare in un file di testo i risultati di ricerca file con ubuntu? ho un hd esterno pieno di musica e vorrei farne una cernita
<jester-> miki: marca scheda?
<miki> intel gma 500
<jester-> lilluz82: bla bal bal > nomefile
<lilluz82> non ho capito...
<miki> jester-: che comando devo dare? scusami ma sono nuovo
<jester-> lilluz82: comano di ricerca > file
<jester-> comando*
<miki> jester-: se do questo comando glxinfo | grep rendering mi dice "yes" rendering
<miki> che faccio?
<jester-> allora dovrebbe andare unity
<lilluz82> ah grazie ;)
<miki> unity va solo in 2d
<miki> in 3d si blocca e mi fa tornare automaticamente alla schermata di login
<jester-> hai riavviato dopo aver messo il ddriver?
<miki> si che ho riavviato, non è che devo installare qualcosa tipo compiz o roba del genere?
<jester-> miki: marca scheda?
<miki> intel gma500
<jester-> miki: integrata?
<miki> ovviamente, è un netbook packard bell dot m
<jester-> intel va di serie non c'è bisogno di nessun driver
<miki> jester-: non è come dici, c'è una guida apposita per questa scheda su ubuntu..da molti problemi
<jester-> non so che dirti, non c'è nussun thread sul forum?
<miki> si ma buono solo x far funzionare il pc con il 2d...x il 3d no
<miki> x questo chiedevo
<jester-> se il driver installato ha dei limiti c'è niente da fare
<cristian_c> filo1234, poi sono riuscito a inviare i file in modo decente
<filo1234> ok
<indy__> ciao a tutti, avrei una piccola domanda: quandovoglio creade un pacchetto deb, faccio dh_make -s -e a@b.it -n --copyright gpl e poi debuild binary
<indy__> tutto ok, mi crea il deb. ora però, se cancello il deb e rifaccio la stessa procedura non crea più niente. Dimentico un'opzione?
<jester-> indy__: chiedi in #ubuntu-it-dev  i paccatori stanno li
<indy__> jester grazie!
<capdelpozzo> salve a tutti,cerco qualcuno per lubuntu in italiano
<virunga> capdelpozzo, che significa?
<virunga> capdelpozzo, hai bisogno di aiuto con lubuntu?
<capdelpozzo> forse meglio dire aiuto qualcuno puo` darmi qualche indicazione?
<capdelpozzo> yes virunga
<capdelpozzo> appena installato per recuperare net book dichiarato da buttare
<virunga> capdelpozzo, questo non è il posto giusto per chiedere aiuto su lubuntu credo. Forse puoi riceverne su #ubuntu-it-chat
<capdelpozzo> ok ti ringrazio e dirigo sulla chat
<esulu> scusatemi
<esulu> come posso aprire un aplicazione sul desktop un un ubuntu da remoto
<esulu> per esempio firefox
<esulu> ma la pagina dovrebbe aprire sul desktop in remoto
<filo1234> esulu: da ssh?
<esulu> si filo1234
<filo1234> esulu: da user non da root
<filo1234> esulu: export DISPLAY=:0 && xhost +
<filo1234> esulu: forefox www.google.it
<filo1234> e si apre nel pc remoto
<filo1234> o solo firefox o quello che devi lanciare
<Siphion> buonasera, se imposto da grub il login testuale, quando poi lancio l'ambiente grafico con startx (gnome3) mi dice: "failed to load session ubuntu". Questo non succede se tolgo il login testuale (utilizzando l'unity-greeter). In lightdm l'user-session è la gnome-shell. Quindi non capisco dove trovi la sessione "ubuntu". Qualcuno sa qualcosa?
<Siphion> "il grub in* login testuale"*
<gigirock> allora ho una skeda grafica ati radeon hd e monto i driver proprietari,ho aggiornato il bios e adesso posso assegnare 512mb alla scheda video cosa che faccio subito, ma  adesso devo reinstallare il driver ?
<pietro_> Join #darkmen
<pietro_> s
<pietro_> s
<pietro_> s
<pietro_> s
<FloodBotIt1> pietro_: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<pietro_> scusate, ho fatto un po di caos con x-chat, scusate
<dem> problema installazione ubuntu da cd live. dopo aver scelto la lingua , non prosegue l'installazione
<jester-> dem controllato md5sum della iso prima di masterizzare?
<jester-> dem: se è giusto scaricati la alternate
<dem> no, però con questo cd live avevo già fatto una istallazione
<jester-> prova da F6 a settare nomodeset
<dem> ok ,preso nota
<dem> cosa fa nomodeset
<dem> '
<dem> ?
<jester-> hai una nvidia?
<dem> cpu amd
<jester-> dem: la scheda grafica
<dem>  si gforce
<jester-> dem: in fase di installazione il driver open fa un po di vasino
<jester-> casino
<jester-> nomodeset gli disattiva un qualcosa
<dem> non vorrei che sia l'hard disk mmmmh
<jester-> bè provare non costa nada
<dem> ok
<dem> adesso stò estraendo in background da pen drive ubuntu
<dem> cavolo andava da dio, poi stavo studiando i comandi della schell bash e sono entrato nella shell con ,ctrl+alt+f1 e da lì non mi riconosceva piu la passwd per entrare
<dem> poi ho formattato e adesso lunico istema che sono riuscito ad installare è windows 2000 uso queesto ora
#ubuntu-it 2012-03-09
<dem> si può installare ubuntu come unico sistema operativo in modo tutto online?
<AngelForget> sera a tutti
<dem> sera angel
<AngelForget> scusate posso chiedervi  una soluzione per mint 12 lxde ,anche se so che  questo non è il chan giusto ?
<dem> non conosco mint
<dem> io ho problemi di installazione di ubuntu
<AngelForget> di che genere dem?
<dem> un casino
<dem> ridatemi ubuntuuu
<dem> con il cd live, doo aver scelto la lingua l'installazione non va piu avanti
<dem> ho pure formattato
<AngelForget> hai controllato il cd ?
<dem> ora vado con windows 2000
<AngelForget> se ci sono errori
<dem> l'unico che si è installato
<dem> come controllo il cd
<dem> stò provando a installare da pen drive
<AngelForget> dem:  guarda che puoi fare il controllo del cd anche live x vedere se è il cd che porta errori ho il tuo pc
<dem> come?
<AngelForget>  avvia il tuo pc con bootl da cd e guarda tra le voci  ci dovrebbe essere la voce controlla errori cd
<dem> bootl?
<dem> ho appena finito di estrarre ubuntu da pen drive
<dem> stesso ERRORE come con il cd live
<dem> messaggio
<AngelForget> dem:  guarda qua http://www.megalab.it/2655
<dem> WinsowsBackend object has no attribute iso pathù
<dem> path
<dem> amgel, cosa ti fa pensare un messaggio di errore del genere?
<AngelForget> che è il cd o il dvd da cui stai install. ubuntu a portare problemi
<dem> speriamo, cos' provo a scaricare e masterizzare un'altra iso.  grazie
<AngelForget> si dem  e masterizzalo a bassa  velocità
<dem> ok
<zelda> ciao c'è qualcuno per un consiglio?
<zelda> non c'è nessuno?
<_Best_> buongiorno!
<glpiana> ola
<Millennio> ciao a tutti
<AngelForget> buongiorno a tutti
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<pitzalone> devo condividere una stampante con due computer collegati in linea
<glpiana> !dettagli | pitzalone
<ubot-it> pitzalone: Per favore dacci dettagli completi. Per esempio "Ho un problema con..., sto usando Ubuntu versione... con interfaccia.... Quando provo a fare..., ottengo questo output: ..., ma mi sarei aspettato che facesse..."
<enzo_> Salve  tutti chi mi può aiutare ho un problema con il micofono con skype ubuntu 11.04
<enzo_> c'è qualcuno che potrebbe aiutarmi
<Pstariell> buongiorno... c'è qualcuno che mi potrebbe dare una mano ad avere delucidazioni per personalizzare ubuntu??
<glpiana> !dettagli | Pstariell
<ubot-it> Pstariell: Per favore dacci dettagli completi. Per esempio "Ho un problema con..., sto usando Ubuntu versione... con interfaccia.... Quando provo a fare..., ottengo questo output: ..., ma mi sarei aspettato che facesse..."
<Pstariell> sto cercando di personalizzare una versione di ubuntu che sia montata su una chiavetta usb, da renderla portable... bene, vorrei che questa chiavetta una volta effettuato l'accesso mi faccia vedere solo la finestra della virtual box senza far vedere all'utente l'interfaccia di ubuntu per non far creare casini....
<massimo18> Buona Giornata
<jester-> olà massimo18
<glpiana> Pstariell, leggi il manuale di virtualbox che trovi sul sito oracle. una volta accertato che comando dare per far avviare una macchina virtuale in fullscreen, basterà mettere il comando in esecuzione automatica
<Pstariell> ed una volta chiesto lo spegnimento della macchina virtuale, è possibile arrestare ubuntu???
<glpiana> Pstariell, puoi provare a usare && dopo il comando di avvio della macchina. magari sta su fino allo spegnimento della macchina virtuale
<glpiana> Pstariell, ora non ho modo di controllare
<Pstariell> grazie mille farò delle prove...:)
<laidon> salve a tutti
<laidon> esiste un modo per reindirizzare in automatico la richiesta di un sito verso un altro sito? (es. clicco un link di google.com/pagina e lo apre su google.it/pagina)
<Pstariell> che linguaggio utilizzi??
<Pstariell> laidon che linguaggio utilizzi??
<laidon> nessuno, pensavo si potesse modificare qualche file di configurazione
<laidon> oppure usare qualche addon per firefox che lo facesse...
<massimo18> ?
<Pstariell> al massimo puoi modificare il file host che ti reindirizza ad un ip
<laidon> intendi /etc/hosts ?
<laidon> Pstariell, mi indicheresti una riga d'esempio?
<laidon> io ho messo "ip sito" ma quando scrivo sito me lo apre e non va ad aprire l'altro ip indicato...
<Pstariell> cerca in google hosts linux
<Pstariell> linuz
<RedDragon> salve
<RedDragon> questo è il canale di ubuntu italia?
<glpiana> sì, come scritto nel topic
<massimo18> lol
<messinese90> salve #ubuntu-it
<Trim> Ciao a tutti.
<giuseppe_> ciao porteste aiutarmi, ho un problema con alsamixer
<glpiana> giuseppe_, spiega
<giuseppe_> in pratica alsamixer funziona dopo i primi minuti che il pc è acceso, poi l'audio non si sente più e devo ripristinarlo con il comando  sudo /sbin/alsa force-reload.. fatto questo riprende a funzionare per un po' e poi di nuovo lo stesso problema glpiana
<glpiana> giuseppe_, e guardando alsamixer cosa vedi al momento della sparizione del suono?
<giuseppe_> nulla
<giuseppe_> tutto è settato regolarmente glpiana
<giuseppe_> ho ubuntu 10.04
<glpiana> giuseppe_, quando sparisce il suono non appaiono nemmeno dei MM alla base dei canali?
<giuseppe_> no. glpiana
<giuseppe_> ma l'audio riparte solo se do quel comando
<glpiana> giuseppe_, e una volta sparito il cuono, se digita aplay -l   ti elenca comuqnue la scheda audio?
<giuseppe_> questo non l'ho provato, ma c'è qualcosa che io posso fare per risolvere questo problema? glpiana
<nicotano> salve
<giuseppe_> glpiana ci sei ancora?
<giuseppe_> c'è qualcuno che può aiutarmi?
<glpiana> giuseppe_, vediamo cosa da quel comando
<glpiana> quando l'audio sparisce intendo
<giuseppe_> glpiana quindi per ora non posso far niente? si può sostituire alsamixer con qualcos'altro?
<glpiana> giuseppe_, non ne vedo il motivo, alsamixer è solo un mixer
<glpiana> giuseppe_, cerca di capire da cosa scaturisce l'errore (programma, plugin, altro)
<giuseppe_> glpiana non riesco a capirlo
<glpiana> giuseppe_, ti ha sempre dato sti problemi la 10.04? o solo recentemente dopo aggiornamenti?
<giuseppe_> glpiana.. sempre comunque ora non va più. ho notato che è stato dopo aver visto un video di youtube
<glpiana> giuseppe_, oki, in un terminale dai aplay -l
<glpiana> !paste | giuseppe_
<ubot-it> giuseppe_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<giuseppe_> glpiana http://paste.ubuntu.com/876072/
<glpiana> giuseppe_, scrivi: alsamixer      e prendi una schermata
<glpiana> !image | giuseppe_
<ubot-it> giuseppe_: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<giuseppe_> glpiana devo usare imageshack o imagebin
<glpiana> quello che preferisci
<nicotano> giuseppe_, quel che ti pare imagebin :)
<giuseppe_> glpiana http://imagebin.org/202618
<glpiana> giuseppe_, dai sto comando e metti su pastebin quello che esce: dpkg -l | egrep 'ndis|swf|gnash|flash|nsplugin'
<giuseppe_> glpiana http://paste.ubuntu.com/876083/
<glpiana> giuseppe_, mint?
<giuseppe_> si.. glpiana, la versione di ubuntu 10.04
<glpiana> giuseppe_, se sei su mint sei sul canale sbagliato
<Carlin0> mint non è Ubuntu
<giuseppe_> glpiana ma non è la stesso casa? cambia solo la grafica
<glpiana> giuseppe_, no, non è la stessa cosa. spiacente. mint ha le sue risorse di supporto. sfruttale
<glpiana> !chat | giuseppe_
<ubot-it> giuseppe_: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Carlin0> giuseppe_, già il fatto che abbiano confezionato un pacchetto apposta per il flash vvuol dire che cambia anche altro
<giuseppe_> glpiana potresti dirmi allora in che canale dovrei andare?
<glpiana> !chat | giuseppe_ e due
<ubot-it> giuseppe_ e due: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<frun>  ola. il mio supporto lingue nn è installato completamente. dettagli:thunderbird-locale-en-us
<frun> thunderbird-locale-en
<frun> thunderbird-locale-en-gb
<frun> gimp-help-en
<frun> mythes-it
<FloodBotIt1> frun: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<frun> gimp-help-it
<frun> scusate. questi e dettagli: http://paste.ubuntu.com/876116/
<D4V|DE> aiuto! ho un vecchio pc e si blocca di continuo durante l'installazione di ubuntu tranne in live
<D4V|DE> cosa può essere?
<AlexTux> che computer è?
<Holden> D4V|DE, installazione grafica?
<D4V|DE> si
<Holden> che pc è?
<D4V|DE> sia testuale che grafica
<D4V|DE> è un vecchio pc assemblato
<Holden> cpu?
<D4V|DE> athlon xp 1.200
<D4V|DE> 1gb di ram
<Holden> lampeggiano i led della tastiera quando si blocca?
<D4V|DE> no si bloccano anke quelli
<Holden> non risponde se premi dei tasti?
<D4V|DE> no
<D4V|DE> ho provato con diversi hard disk
<D4V|DE> ed è uguale
<Holden> sei sicuro che dal punto di vista hw sia ok? hai fatto per qualche ora il memtest?
<D4V|DE> non so cosa sia il memtest
<Holden> dal livecd puoi scegliere memtest al menu iniziale
<D4V|DE> e in cosa consiste?
<Holden> fa il test delle memorie installate
<D4V|DE> ram? o hard disk?
<Holden> ram. assicurati anche che la ventola della cpu funzioni a dovere
<Holden> magari resetta il bios alle impostazioni predefinite
<D4V|DE> sto facendo anche il memtest
<D4V|DE> ma non so.. che risultato mi deve dare?
<Holden> che versione di ubuntu stai usando?
<D4V|DE> 11.10
<Holden> lui adesso farà diversi test sulle memorie e non deve dare nessun errore
<Holden> devono esserci da qualche parte i campi PASS e FAIL
<D4V|DE> e in caso ci fossero?
<D4V|DE> che s ifa?
<Holden> lascialo lavorare per almeno un'ora se vuoi fare un buon test. in quel caso hai qualche memoria difettosa
<D4V|DE> una memoria difettosa va sostituita quindi?
<Holden> si
<Holden> a meno che non hai altri problemi hw
<D4V|DE> in questo caso può dipendere dall'idea?
<D4V|DE> dall'ide?
<Holden> da quello che descrivi sembra un hard lock, che capita solo in caso di guasto hardware o quando qualche driver ha un bug serio... ma in fase di installazione non usa drivers video proprietari...
<Holden> si potrebbe essere anche l'ide...
<Holden> potresti fare una prova: da livecd formatti l'hd e metti grub
<Holden> e copi i file per il netinstall
<Holden> al riavvio, fai partire il netinstall e cerchi di fare l'installazione minimale da rete
<Holden> magari si blocca per colpa del cd...
<D4V|DE> uso la usb
<D4V|DE> cmq anche quando sn riuscito ad installare il sistema
<D4V|DE> stesso problema..
<sin> ciao,perchè quando scarico un documento word ci clicco sopra e non me lo apre?invece devo aprire libreoffice e scegliere il file da aprire.c'è un modo per aprirlo senza scaricarlo?
<sin> x
<sin> nessuna idea?
<_Best_> seraaaaaaaaaaaaa!
<prisonbreak> salve a tutti
<prisonbreak> c'è qualcuno ?
<skricciolo1981> Sera
<enzo_> salve sono nuovo su ubuntu qualcuno potrebbe aiutarmi con il microfono non mi va
<jester-> enzo_: impostazioni/audio/ingresso
<jester-> vedi cosa c'è a default
<enzo_> ciao jester
<enzo_> allora
<enzo_> perdonami ma devo andare su preferenze audio
<enzo_> jester c6?
<enzo_> aiutooooooooooooo
<frun> salve.. ho appena eseguito aggiornamenti ma supporto lingue funziona solo parzialmente :http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/876394/
<frun> se apro supporto ligue e clicco dettagli mi dice: mythes-it
<esulu> we
<motherboard> ciao, devo criptare una cartella all'interno di /opt e decriptarla al login. Che software mi consigliate? grazie mille
<ppispolo> hola
<ppispolo> !list
<ubot-it> questo non è un canale per scaricare o di condivisione di contenuti
<AngelForget> sera a tutti
<diego_> ciao
<diego_> allora volevo sapere perchè ogni volta che scrivo, sia su web che anche qua su xchat mi sottolinea di rosso le parole
<diego_> anche se non ho fatto errori grammaticali
<diego_> evidentemente ha il dizionario inglese
<diego_> come si mette in italiano?
<Carlin0> diego_, ad esempio clicca col destro nel riquadro di un forum dove scrivi e vai si lingue
<diego_> ah e non centra nulla ubuntu?
<diego_> ok adesso ho sistemato pure xchat, su xchat non c'è il dizionario italiano ma solo inglese
<diego_> Carlin0 sei un veterano di linux?
<Carlin0> no
<Carlin0> spe che cerco su xchat
<Carlin0> diego_, che ubuntu usi ?
<diego_> xubuntu 11.04
<Carlin0> e io sono rimasto alla 10.04 lol :P
<diego_> è da un po' che non uso linux
<diego_> adesso l'ho messa su una partizione del portatile
<diego_> da 3,5 Gb
<diego_> però ho ancora qualche problemino da risolvere
<Carlin0> 3.5 gb un po piccola
<diego_> eh ma uso xfce
<diego_> adesso ne occupo 2,5
<diego_> tengo su il minimo necessario
<Carlin0> menu → impostazione → supporto lingua → italiano → applica globalmente
<Carlin0> diego_,  menu → impostazione → supporto lingua → italiano → applica globalmente
<diego_> ok
<diego_> ora guardo
<Carlin0> su xubuntu il percorso dovrebbe essere quello
<diego_> Carlin0 tu usci kde?
<Carlin0> no al momento uso gnome 2 , ma la prossima release passo a xfce anche io
<diego_> come mai?
<Carlin0> gnome3 e unity non mi piacciono
<Carlin0> gnome shell & C
<Carlin0> diego_,  passa in chat ...
<Carlin0> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<diego_> ok ubot-it
<Carlin0> che qui solo supporto
<diego_> snin chat mi vedi?
#ubuntu-it 2012-03-10
<pac> buongiorno
<cristian_c> ciao
<cristian_c> il problema riguarda la scomparsa dell'applet del volume nel pannello
<cristian_c> L'ho aggiunta ma continuo a non visualizzarla
<cristian_c> trattandosi di un bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lxpanel/+bug/824659 il problema era capire come aveva risolto l'utente
<ubot-it> Launchpad bug 824659 in lxpanel "/usr/lib/lxpanel/plugins/volumealsa.so  not showing" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<attempt> ora su unity non so. ma hai vassoio di sistema?
<cristian_c> controllo
<cristian_c> attempt, dovrei averlo
<cristian_c> Pannello di sistema, che nel file di configurazione è chiamato Tray
<cristian_c> l'idea potrebbe essere quella di rinominare o spostare la cartella nascosta nella home relativa all'applet. Però non ho capito se l'applet a una cartella separata
<attempt> e' lubuntu?
<cristian_c> attempt, sì, ma il funzionamento è simile a gnome 2
<attempt> !gnomereset
<ubot-it> Per resettare gnome alle sue impostazioni di default rinominare le cartelle nascoste nella propria home  .gnome2 .config .gconf .gconfd .gnome2_private  con un nome a piacere, ad esempio .gnome2.bk e riavviare la sessione
<cristian_c> io ho .config/lxpanel/Lubuntu/panels
<cristian_c>  e dentroi c'è il file panel con tutti gli elementi del pannello
<cristian_c> *dentro
<attempt> appunto non e' uguale.
<attempt> comuque puoi provare a rinominare la cartella e vedere se lo riforma nel modo corretto.
<cristian_c> attempt, http://pastebin.com/a7DCjc6u
<cristian_c> attempt, la cosa strana è che prima  l'applet c'era
<attempt> oppure come workaround installi una gui per alsa e la piazzi sul pannello o come collegamento oppure se il programma lo prevede lo aggiungi alla tray.
<cristian_c> attempt, l'ho aggiunta adesso al pannello e appare nella lista dei plugin nel pannello nel file panel, ma non appare nel pannello stesso :O
<attempt> se il pannello non e' standard ricrealo.
<cristian_c> il pannello è praticamente standard, non vedo solo quella del volume
<cristian_c> quando l'ho aggiunta (e non la vedo), in panel ha aggiunto in fondo: Plugin {   type = volume }
<cristian_c> atttempt, non credo però che siano compatibili altri plugin con il pannello, dico riguardo il workaround
<cristian_c> attempt, comunque provo a resettarlo come hai detto :)
<cristian_c> perché nella configurazione standard l'applet ci dovrebbe essere
<attempt> tasto destro sulla barra > aggiungi al pannello > indicatore (l'icona è un pallina blu con la i bianca) gia' fatto?
<cristian_c> allora provo, grazie :)
<attempt> pare che il volume sia nella indicator applet
<cristian_c> c'è spaziatore, pager, barra delle applicazioni (lista finestre), pannello di sistema (la tray), orologio digitale, barra avvio di applicazioni, monitor temperatura, controllo volume
<cristian_c> menu e minimizza tutte le finestre
<cristian_c> non ho trovato nulla di simile in aggiungi al pannello
<cristian_c> provo a fare come hai detto
<cristian_c> attempt, al riavvio mancava il pannello e tutto
<cristian_c> per fortuna ho fatto clic su destro-> nuova cartella e così ho aperto thunar
<cristian_c> ehm, pcmanfm, scusate
<cristian_c> da lì sono andato in usr/bin e ho aperto lxterminal
<attempt> crea un nuovo pannello
<cristian_c> poi ho digitato lxpanel ma mi risponde: There is already an instance of LXPanel.  Now to exit
<cristian_c> eppure non c'è
<cristian_c> sempre da /usr/bin ho aperto il client ìrc :D
<cristian_c> senza pannello è dura, non posso neanche ridurre a icona le finestre :(
<attempt> alt tab te le dovrebbe far scorrere
<cristian_c> sì
<cristian_c> grazie
<cristian_c> ma mi sento monco senza pannello XD
<cristian_c> e poi per aprire le applicazioni non è tanto comod
<marco> come usare gnome shell senza accelerazione hardware?
<attempt> cristian_c lxde e' cosi' minimale che alcune cose non sono previste.
<cristian_c> lol
<marco82> attempt, mi puoi aiutare?
<attempt> quindi ti devi studiare come personalizzarlo prima di metterci le mani
<massimo18> Buona Giornata
<cristian_c> attempt, già
<attempt> perche' da alcune cose non si torna indietro come si fa' dagli altri desktop.
<marco82> come posso usare gnome shell senza accelerazione hardware?
<attempt> fossi te io reinstallerei lxde. solo il desktop ovviamente.
<attempt> non conosco gnome shell.
<marco82> okk
<attempt> il vecchio gnome di ubuntu aveva un menu fra quelli di sistema per disattivare gli effetti.
<enzotib> cristian_c, puoi resettare le impostazioni, se vuoi
<cristian_c> enzotib, non saprei come fare
<enzotib> cristian_c, pkill lxpanel, poi rm -rf ~/.config/lxpanel e infine lanci lxpanel --profile LXDE (oppure --profile Lubuntu)
<cristian_c> enzotib, separati da punto e virgola?
<enzotib> cristian_c, puoi farli in sequenza, non credo che sia una cosa che vorrai ripetere spesso in futuro
<cristian_c> ** (lxpanel:7067): WARNING **: Config files are not found.
<enzotib> cristian_c, dovrebbe ricrearli
<cristian_c> e il cursore rimane piantato lì
<enzotib> cristian_c, il pannello è apparso?
<cristian_c> no
<enzotib> cristian_c, Ctrl-C
<cristian_c> ma in .config/lxpanel
<cristian_c> è stata creata una directory Lubuntu vuota
<enzotib> cristian_c, poi: cp -a /usr/share/lxpanel/profile/* ~/.config/lxpanel/
<cristian_c> mi hanno finalmente risposto nel canale di  lubuntu:  cristian_c try pkill lxpanel and then restart it you have deleteed the config for the whole bar so it don't apper but started up on boot
<cristian_c> enzotib, do il tuo comando comunque?
<cristian_c> o devo riavviare?
<enzotib> cristian_c, è lo stesso, o copi tu i file, oppure sarà fatto in automatico al riavvio della sessione (non del pc)
<cristian_c> quindi posso dare il logout?
<enzotib> sì
<attempt> ciao enzotib
<enzotib> ciao attempt
<attempt> l'ho messo pure io ma ancora l'ho usato pochissimo.
<enzotib> attempt, io mi sono convertito
<bestmaury> salve ragazzi è possibile installare ubuntu 11.10 senza unity ?
<enzotib> bestmaury, se parti dal cd di ubuntu-desktop, no
<enzotib> bestmaury, ma puoi installarlo e usare altro
<enzotib> bestmaury, oppure prendere il cd di kubuntu/xubuntu/lubuntu
<bestmaury> altrimenti dovrei partire dal net installvero ?
<enzotib> bestmaury, c'è il cd alternate, e il minimal, ma non credo valga la pena
<cristian_c> ehm, non viene resettato nulla
<bestmaury> perchè ?  ^_^
<enzotib> cristian_c, cioè il pannello non parte?
<cristian_c> al riavvio senza pannello e con la directory che avevo aggiunto prima al desktop
<cristian_c> no
<cristian_c> qual'era il comando cp?
<enzotib> cristian_c,  cp -a /usr/share/lxpanel/profile/* ~/.config/lxpanel/
<cristian_c> enzotib, fatto, poi? :)
<enzotib> bestmaury, per quanto mi riguarda preferisco partire da una installazione più o meno standard e poi fare le mie modifiche
<enzotib> cristian_c, lxpanel --profile qualcosa &
<cristian_c> There is already an instance of LXPanel.  Now to exit
<enzotib> cristian_c, allora era partito, anche se non si vedeva
<enzotib> cristian_c, pkill lxpanel
<enzotib> cristian_c, ma quando ha cominciato a dare questi problemi?
<bestmaury> enzotib, il problema è che con unity nn si avvia essendo un pc vecchiotto
<attempt> quanta ram?
<cristian_c> enzotib, ho chiuso l'istanza di terminale precedente (avevo aperto più finestre), ho dato Ctrl+c a lxpanel --prfile ecc...
<bestmaury> 1 giga
<cristian_c> *profile
<cristian_c> enzotib, ho ridato il comando ed è apparso il pannello :9
<cristian_c> graize enzotib
<cristian_c> *:)
<cristian_c> *grazie
<bestmaury> ma alternate di defaukt ha il vecchio gnome ?
<attempt> bestmaury ti ci gira bene kubuntu con kde che non attiva 3d all'installazione, idem fa' ubuntu lucid 10.04, oppure xubuntu.
<cristian_c> attempt, quando ho dato lxpanel --profile Lubuntu&, il terminale mi ha anche scritto: lxpanel: can't load volumealsa plugin
<bestmaury> sono abituato a gnome
<enzotib> bestmaury, l'alternate ha solo l'installer testuale, ma il risultato è lo stesso
<attempt> cristian_c controlla se e' installato
<attempt> e se dice per quale motivo non lo puo' caricare.
<attempt> l'ultimo ubuntu non ti si avvia solo per un motivo. il desktop pretende accelerazione hardware da subito. e tu non la hai perche' non hai installato i driver per la tua vga. puoi anche installare l'ultimo ubuntu, partire poi da shell tty e installare i driver per la tua vga. poi parte regolare.
<attempt> non perche' e' vecchio il pc.
<attempt> quindi se sai che driver ti ci vogliono sei a posto.
<cristian_c> attempt, hop provato ad aggiungerlo, e nell'instanza precedentemente aperta di lxpanel, ottengo sul terminale: an't open for write /home/cristian/.config/lxpanel/Lubuntu/panels/panel:Permesso negato
<cristian_c> *istanza
<bestmaury> nn posso vedere proprio unity, voglio il vecchio gnome !!
<attempt> ma non devi editare il file di configurazione devi reinstallare o installare quel plugin.
<attempt> metti lucid lynx allora.
<cristian_c> attempt, aggiungerlo al pannello
<attempt> oppure ti adatti a xubuntu che e' simile a gnome.
<attempt> prendi xubuntu che e' ubuntu l'ultimo uscito, poi in un secondo momento togli xfce e ci metti gnome 3 o quello che ti pare.
<attempt> oppure scegli una distro che usa ancora gnome come debian.
<cristian_c> attempt, le cartelle in lxpanel hanno tutti i permessi di root, ci credo
<attempt> ci sara' un motivo.
<attempt> devi capire perche' non carica il plugin, non devi editare i file di configurazione. altrimenti ti ritrovi a dover ripristinare il desktop come prima.
<cristian_c> attempt, non l'ho editati, ho solo cambiato i permessi e dati al mio utente
<bestmaury> il pacchetto di gnome 3 come si chiama ?
<enzotib> cristian_c, il cp di prima l'hai fatto con sudo?
<cristian_c> invece che root il proprietario ora è il mio utente, come le altre cartelle
<cristian_c> enzotib, sì
<enzotib> cristian_c, eh, io non avevo detto così
<cristian_c> è vero hai ragione
<cristian_c> rifaccio
<enzotib> bestmaury, suppongo gnome-shell
<bestmaury> ok grazie
<attempt> parti dall'ultima release di xubuntu. che si avvia quasi di sicuro subito.
<cristian_c> enz<otib, ho dato il kill e il rm
<cristian_c> ma se vado di cp, non trova lxpanel
<enzotib> cristian_c,  cp -a /usr/share/lxpanel/profile ~/.config/lxpanel/
<enzotib> anzi cristian_c,  cp -a /usr/share/lxpanel/profile ~/.config/lxpanel
<Polimar> scusate quale e e il canale di aiuto della 12.4
<enzotib> Polimar, #ubuntu-it+1
<cristian_c> ormai l'ho dato con il '/' finale
<enzotib> cristian_c, ed è andato?
<cristian_c> no, se do lxpanel --profile ecc... non succede niente
<enzotib> cristian_c, ricominciamo
<enzotib> cristian_c, pkill lxpanel
<cristian_c> ok, poi
<enzotib> cristian_c, pgrep -fl lxpanel
<enzotib> cristian_c, non dovrebbe dare output
<cristian_c> infatti non ne da
<cristian_c> ok, poi
<bestmaury> attempt, per capire una cosa con l'alternate installa lo stesso unity ? Non potrei installare xorg e gnome shell tutto a manima ?
<enzotib> cristian_c, rm -rf ~/.config/lxpanel
<cristian_c> ok, poi
<enzotib> cristian_c,  cp -a /usr/share/lxpanel/profile ~/.config/lxpanel
<attempt> penso di si mette unity.
<cristian_c> fatto
<cristian_c> ok, poi
<enzotib> cristian_c, find ~/.config/lxpanel (su pastebin)
<enzotib> anzi+
<enzotib> cristian_c, find ~/.config/lxpanel -ls (su pastebin)
<cristian_c> enzotib, http://pastebin.com/FNAad0BD
<bestmaury> mi sembra che una volta dall'alternate era possibile selezionare i pacchetti che volevi installare
<cristian_c> bestmaury, puoi usare la iso minimale
<enzotib> cristian_c, lxde-logout
<cristian_c> enzotib, pannello riapparso
<bestmaury> infatti cristian_c voglio provare cosi...
<cristian_c> enzotib, scusami per averto fatto perdere tutto questo tempo
<cristian_c> *averti
<enzotib> cristian_c, figurati
<enzotib> cristian_c, ancora non ho capito se usi la sessione Lubuntu o la sessione LXDE
<cristian_c> predefinito
<cristian_c> in lxpanel ci sono le directory default, Lubuntu e LXDE
<enzotib> cristian_c, intendo, al login cosa scegli dalla lista delle sessioni disponibili?
<cristian_c> attempt, però è strano, perché se aggiungo un plugin questo viene aggiunto al file panel in Lubuntu, non in defalt
<cristian_c> enzotib, io faccio il login soltnato, ma è fissato su predefinito
<cristian_c> *default
<cristian_c> *soltanto
<enzotib> cristian_c, ma hai installato lubuntu?
<cristian_c> enzotib, devo provare a scegliere lubuntu
<cristian_c> enzotib, sì, dal live cd
<cristian_c> enzotib, parlo della sessione
<enzotib> ok, non ci ho capito niente, ma fa niente
<cristian_c> come unity, unity 2d , fallback per ubuntu
<cristian_c> al login si possono scegliere vari profili
<cristian_c> provo a scegliere la login il profilo Lubuntu
<cristian_c> *al
<cristian_c> intanto grazie ancora
<cristian_c> attempt, anche se scelgo la sessione Lubuntu e provo ad aggiungere il plugin del volume, non appare
<cristian_c> comunque grazie per il supporto
<cristian_c> :)
<attempt> :/ù
<Steeler> ciao, avete mai visto mint da LIVE ?
<cristian_c> !chat | Steeler
<ubot-it> Steeler: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<cristian__> ciao
<cristian__> chi mi puo indirizzare nel canale di kubuntu italiano
<degli> j #openwisp
<degli> sorry :P
<degli> asd
<enzotib> cristian__, è questo
<cristian__> cioe qui
<cristian__> enzotib, sto istallando i drive della scheda video ma mi dice Removing temporary directory: fglrx-install.yPs0i7
<cristian__> dovrebbero essere quelli generici a dare il prob
<cristian__> kubuntu come rimuovere i drive proprietari e la configurazione
<cristian__> schda video
<marco82> ciao a tutti! come faccio a montare il floppy?
<pac> buon pomeriggio
<pac> io ci riprovo ancora tentare non nuoce. Non riesco a stampare anche se la stampante c'è e dice di farlo!!!
<pac> se digito alsamixer nel terminale mi ritorna questo impossibile aprire il mixer: File o directory non esistente avete qualche consiglio?
<lunotto> ciao a tutti
<lunotto> come si imposta il firewell?
<degli> lunotto: non so se c'è qualche cosa via gnome sincerramente senno via iptables shell
<degli> lunotto: che cosa devi fare di preciso?
<lunotto> volio proteggere il pc in internet
<virunga> !firewall | lunotto
<ubot-it> lunotto: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Sicurezza/Firewall | IpTables: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Sicurezza/Iptables | GUI per iptables: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Sicurezza/Firestarter
<lunotto> come proteggo il pc?
<m1t0> lunotto: cosa intendi?
<lunotto> io ho il doppio sist operativo e con windows ho lantivirus etcc mentre con ubuntu cosa devo fare?
<lunotto> nb houbuntu da 2 settimane!
<m1t0> lunotto: su linux quindi su ubuntu, non hai bisogno di nessun antivirus
<lunotto> allora perchè esiste il prog per gestire il firewall?
<Guest81918> mi date una mano mi capita una cosa strana.. Dopo aver inserito la password per accedere alla rete viene fuori una dialog box con "Scegliere la password per il nuovo portachiavi"... Come faccio ad eliminare sta roba?
<m1t0> lunotto: in linea di massima esistono anche gli antivirus per linux, ma non e' necessario usarli, un firewall non e' un antivirus
<lunotto> ma io il firewall lo devo impostare e se si come si fa in pratica
<m1t0> lunotto: non credo tu abbia realmente bisogno di impostare un firewall
<lunotto> quidi vado cosi e sono protetto?
<m1t0> lunotto: vai cosi e stai tranquillo
<lunotto> ok
<gianlinux_> ciao
<m1t0> gianlinux_: ciao
<lunotto> come faccio a imparare qualcosa suubuntu tipo usare il prog terminale?
<m1t0> lunotto: usando google
<lunotto> ?
<lunotto> esistono videocorsi?
<Carlin0> lunotto, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/RigaDiComando
<enzotib> !comandi | lunotto
<ubot-it> lunotto: trovi i comandi base su http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/ComandiBase - Gestione di File e Directory: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/ComandiBase#gestionefiledirectory - Terminale e File Manager: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/RigaDiComando
<lella> ciao a tutti ho un problema con il miomicrofono qualcuno può aiutarmi
<lella> sono nuova su ubuntu
<lella> aiutoooooooooooooooooooooo
<laserbuntu>  ciao ho un problema con uno strumentino d'acquisizione video, easycap , tramite porta usb, l'unica guida che ho trovato http://it.ewrite.us/come-far-funzioare-easycap-su-linux-43722.html non riesco ad usarla qualcuno mi può dare una mano?
<mito_> ciao a tutti :)
<mito_> scusate il disturbo.. avrei un problemino con la nuova versione (beta) di ubuntu.. praticamente dopo l'aggiornamento funziona tutto, apparte una cosa molto fondamentale per le caratteristiche del mio netbook, e cioè la (SWAP) che non è più abilitata purtroppo..
<m1t0> mito_: mi hai copiato il nick!
<mito_> m1t0 scusami, ma non sapevo ci fosse un altro mito..
<Holden> !beta
<ubot-it> se non sai risolvere da solo i problemi o non sai riconoscere i bug, non usare una versione alpha o beta. Per discussioni e supporto alle versioni in sviluppo /join #ubuntu-it+1
<m1t0> mito_: eheh nessun problema
<mito_> grazie mille Holden!
<Holden> mito_, prego, detto questo controllati dmesg ed fstab, ed eventualmente dai "sudo swapon -a"
<mito_> Holden sono alle prime armi..
<mito_> sapresti guidarmi nell'attivazione della swap?
<mito_> non vorrei fare ulteriori danni..
<Holden> !chat | mito_
<ubot-it> mito_: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Stek_Turku> ciao a tutti
<Stek_Turku> non ho letto in giro ma xfce-look.org e gnome-org mi danno degli errori a voi?
<alecv> buonasera
<Stek_Turku> gnome-look-org --> Internal Error. Exception id:6860891816
<Stek_Turku> xfce-look.org --> Internal Error. Exception id:4560537176
<bestmaury> Ho installato gnome-shell la barra delle applicazioni delle risorse mi compare in alto è possibile falla comparire in basso ?
<Stek_Turku> no
<Stek_Turku> bestmaury, che io sappia no
<bestmaury> ho trvato questo http://www.lffl.org/2011/06/gnome-shell-reflection-spostare-in.html
<alo21> ciao a tutti
<alo21> la live di ubuntu 12.04 si avvia poi si blocca, come dovrei comportarmi?
<virunga> bestmaury, prova a guardare su gnome-tweak-tool
<filo1234> !beta | alo21
<ubot-it> alo21: se non sai risolvere da solo i problemi o non sai riconoscere i bug, non usare una versione alpha o beta. Per discussioni e supporto alle versioni in sviluppo /join #ubuntu-it+1
<alo21> filo1234: ricevuto
<filo1234> :)
<Stek_Turku> Sul nuovo Gnome 3 in data odierna questa funzione non è possibile ma possiamo portare in basso il nostro pannello grazie ad una semplice Estensione denominata Gnome Shell Reflection.
<virunga> bestmaury, https://extensions.gnome.org/
<Stek_Turku> figo, non avevo visto questa estensione per gnome shell
<sin> ciao,chi mi aiuta aconfigurare una rete tra pc e note con ubuntu 11.10?
<bestmaury> virunga, ma è la  Gnome Shell Reflection
<virunga> bestmaury, io non conosco nessuna estensione che possa aiutarti, ho postato il sito pensando che ti potesse aiutare
<alo21> non riesco a scaricare con bzr da launchpad
<alo21> aiuto... c'è una alternativa?
<Stek_Turku> bestmaury, ma non capisco la tua domanda era come mettere in basso la "barra" che e' in alto... che io sappia customizzazioni dirette non ce sono ma virunga ti ha segnalato una estensione che fa quello che chiedevi o no?
<bestmaury> si
<filo1234> sin: rete in che senso? condivisione file?
<sin> si far vedere due pc con i relativi file insomma una rete domestica
<filo1234> sin: entrambi con linux?
<sin> si ubuntu 11.10
<filo1234> !nfs | sin allora guarda qui
<ubot-it> sin allora guarda qui: nfs is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Server/Nfs
<filo1234> sin: se i pc riguardano anche windows devi usare samba invece
<filo1234> !samba
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Server/Samba
<sin> tks gli do una letta e mi rifaccio vivo
<Stek_Turku> bestmaury, sai come si installano le estensioni?
<bestmaury> NO
<Stek_Turku> ok facilissimo ti basta il browser
<Stek_Turku> bestmaury, intanto questo e' il sito dove puoi leggere di gnome-shell: http://live.gnome.org/GnomeShell#GNOME_Shell
<bestmaury> io vorrei gnome 2
<Stek_Turku> bestmaury, questo e' il sito per le estensioni https://extensions.gnome.org/
<Stek_Turku> ci sono gli interruttori per installarle e attivarle
<Stek_Turku> bestmaury, ma gnome 2 almeno su ubuntu non c'e' piu'
<Stek_Turku> puoi usare gnome-fallback (mi pare si chiami cosi' il pacchetto) ma sotto da quanto ne so c'e' sempre gnome 3
<Stek_Turku> per gnome 2 non so aiutarti, dovresti trovare una distro che usi ancorea gnome 2
<bestmaury> per gnome fallback cosa occorre ?
<bestmaury> io ho installato una lubuntu e poi gnome shell
<filo1234> :/
<Stek_Turku> bestmaury, io con ubuntu ho installato il pacchetto gnome-session-fallback
<bestmaury> senza installare gnome shell ?
<filo1234> bestmaury: sei un po' confuso
<bestmaury> si perchè ho perso il senso di gnome
<bestmaury> e i suoi fork
<filo1234> bestmaury: bastava installare ubuntu e poi installare gnome-fallback
<filo1234> senza passare da lubuntu a gnome-shell e altri cazzilli
<filo1234> bestmaury: altrimenti tenevi direttamente lubuntu
<bestmaury> ma gnome-fallback cosa permette di fare ?
<filo1234> stai facendo un bel minestrone così
<filo1234> bestmaury: diciamo che la vecchia gnome2 ...detta in modo brutto
<bestmaury> ok
<filo1234> gnome-session-fallback
<bestmaury> ok allora reistallo
<bestmaury> dalla ubuntu
<fwfew> ciao mi serve una info... esiste un canale ita per android?
<Stek_Turku> bestmaury, io ho installato ubuntu 11.10, poi gnome-shell e non ricordo se con gnome-shell mi si e' installato anche il pacchetto gnome-session-fallback... all'avvio quindi puoi scegliere tra gnome (gnome-shell), unity e gnome classic (che e' molto smile a gnome 2 anche se non e' proprio lo stesso ambiente ricorda perche' sotto c'e' sempre gnome 3)... io al momento utilizzo xfce4 che ho sempre installato a partire da ubuntu 11.10
<cristian> ciao
<esulu> ciao cristian
<cristian> stavo provando kubuntu
<cristian> non proprio intuitivo come ubuntu ma sembra un pelino piu veloce a pari configurazione
<esulu> cristian: sai ogni distro ha i suoi pregi e difetti bisogna vedere per che cosa lo vuoi usare e che ti aspetti
<esulu> non è da fare una paragone secondo me
<cristian> non era un paragone vero e proprio solo piccole considerazioni
<Devidino> salave ho fatto un po di pasticci per far partire matlab ma ancora non ci sono riuscito sembra non trovare la libreria
<Devidino> libXp.so.6
<bodhibob> Devidino, sudo apt- get install
<bodhibob> Devidino, sudo apt- get install libxp6
<Devidino> bodhibob: locate me la da ;=)
<bestmaury> ho installato ubuntu 11.10 poi gnome-shell e gnome-session-fallback
<bodhibob> metti libxp6-dev
<Devidino> bodhibob:  il problema è che l'sh pare non la vede
<bestmaury> ma nn mi parte gnome-session-fallback
<bestmaury> rimane unity come mai ?
<Gio> ciao
<Guest6164> qualcuno potrebbe darmi una mano?
<attempt> di solito nella finestra di login puoi scegliere con quale desktop avviare, magari non si vede a prima vista il pulsante giusto.
<bodhibob> !qualcuno | Guest6164
<Guest6164> sono alla disperata soluzione di un problema noto che non riesco a risolvere, e di ubuntu sono poco più che un principiante
<bestmaury> attempt ho provato con GNOME, GNOME Classic, Gnome Classic (No effects)
<bestmaury> ma rimane unity
<Guest6164> una mano, please?
<esulu> Guest6164: di quale il problema?
<bodhibob> Guest6164, bisogna indovinare?
<esulu> ;-)
<Guest6164> :-)
<Guest6164> non mi parte ubuntu, perchè credo che non mi riconosca più i driver della scheda nvidia, quindi quando avvio vedo solo uno schermo nero
<Guest6164> nessuna idea?
<bodhibob> installare è facile disinstallare no
<bodhibob> i driver video
<Guest6164> già ma qua non posso fare nulla perchè mi trovo uno schermo nero davanti
<Guest6164> nemmeno la modalità di ripristino fa nulla
<bodhibob> control alt f1
<bodhibob> ti apre un terminale metti il nome del tuo utente e la password
<bodhibob> pure se3 parti in modalita di ripristino in modalita amministratore
<bodhibob> hai un terminale
<Guest6164> quando mi compare lo schermo nero non mi apre il terminale con ctrl+alt+f1
<bodhibob> tutto lo schermo diventa il terminale
<bodhibob> ci metti il tuo nome
<bodhibob> e la password
<Guest6164> si ma non vedo nulla
<bodhibob> parti in modalità di ripristino
<Guest6164> si li da root il terminale va
<esulu> bodhibob: il problema è un altor mi sa
<Guest6164> ma cosa digito?
<Guest6164> credo ci siano problemi con xorg
<Guest6164> o xserver
<bodhibob> xorg lo puoi editare con nano
<bodhibob> o lo rinomini
<Guest6164> ora ho provato a digitare dpkg.reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Guest6164> ma nulla
<bodhibob> dove li hai presi i driver?
<Guest6164> i driver della scheda?
<bodhibob> si
<Guest6164> seguendo una guida da qualche parte ho digitato un paio di stringhe che mi installavano i driver
<bodhibob> allora reinstallati ubuntu
<Guest6164> ecco, avrei voluto evitare perchè perdo un casino di documenti
<bodhibob> puoi sempre copiare i dati su un hdisk esterno con una live
<bodhibob> Guest6164, c'è un applicazione apposta per i driver proprietari la prossima volta usa quella
<Guest6164> in che senso?
<Guest6164> ubuntu andava benissimo ho riavviato ed è morto
<bodhibob> hai messo dei driver tu
<bodhibob> che lo hanno ammazzato
<Guest6164> no li ho messi dopo per cercare di farlo ripartire, prima al max ho fatto gli aggiornamenti automatici
<bodhibob> c'è un applicazione per installare i8 driver su ubuntu kubuntu le altre non so
<bodhibob> jockey-gtk
<bodhibob> !info jockey-gtk
<Guest6164> ok provo a riavviare e vedere se riesco a combinare qualcosa, per il momento grazie
<Devidino> Neuromancer_: ho risolto
#ubuntu-it 2012-03-11
<cristian> ciao
<cristian> ...
<pac> buongiorno a tutti
<pac> primo problema del giorno non trovo più le applicazioni. dal login ho scelto gnome piuttosto che gnome classic e ora non riesco a trovare le applicazioni e tanto altro! se riavvio non cambia nulla,
<pac> buongiorno qualcuno è già sveglio?
<pac> buongiorno
<pac> non mi funziona più la combinazione alt clic destro sulla barra di gnome. é già capitato?
<pac> mi serve per rimuovere e spostare elementi dalla barra
<gianpaolo> Buongiorno a tutti
<cri> buongiorno
<cri> piccolo problemi ho dovuto formattare e rifare l'istallazione qui sono incominciati i problemi
<cri> aggiornato dal gestore aggiornamenti ma al 39% si e bloccato dovuto riavviare
<cri> riuscito a portarlo a termine istallato i drive della scheda video
<cri> al comando sudo aticonfig –initial -f
<cri> Invalid option: –initial
<cri> "aticonfig --help" for more infomation.
<cri> aticonfig: parsing the command-line failed.
<cri> mi da il comando fallito
<pac> buongiorno
<pac> non riesco più a modificare la barra di gome la combinazione alt click destro non mi da niente ci sono soluzioni?
<cri> ciao
<pac> buongiorno
<pac> lo stao della mia stampante è su inattiva forse la mia domanda sarà banale ma come si attiva?
<bodhibob> pac localhost:631
<bodhibob> entri nella configurazione del server di stampa
<pac> bodhibob: non capisco
<pac> scusami
<bodhibob> apri firefox
<bodhibob> e digita localhost:631
<pac> bodhibob: capito aspetta
<pac> bodhibob: fatto
<pac> bodhibob: vado in aggiungere stampanti?
<bodhibob> si
<pac> bodhibob: ci sono vedo la mia stampante
<pac> bodhibob: ho fatto il test mi dice che ha stampato ma a me non esce niente
<pac> ho provato a cambiare il cavo ne ho messo uno corto sotto i 1880 cm previsti di linux ma non stampa ancora
<pac> pardon 180 cm
<pac> visto che con la stampante non riesco a combinare nulla provo ad affrontare quest'altro problema http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/878592/
<bodhibob> chiudi synaptic
<pac> bodhibob: osia?
<bodhibob> quello con cui installi i pacchetti
<pac> bodhibob: riguarda gli aggiornamenti del sistema?
<bodhibob> stai aggiornando aspetta che finisca
<pac> bodhibob: perfetto grazie
<bodhibob> comunque per tirare via alsamixer dal sistema ti devi essere impegnato
<cristian_c> pac, quale problema hai con la stampante?
<pac> bodhibob: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/878598/
<pac> cristian_c: stampa ma non esce niente dalla stampante!!!
<cristian_c> pac, controlla i log in /var/log/cups
<pac> cristian_c: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/878599/
<cristian_c> pac, e poi digita lpstat -t
<pac> bodhibob: dici che sono stato io
<pac> cristian_c: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/878600/
<bodhibob> pac se installi cose che non esistono capita
<pac> bodhibob: ma io ascolto solo chi mi da consihgli da solo non decido nulla
<pac> bodhibob: sono solo un utente finale senza pretese
<bodhibob> alsamixer è nel pacchetto alsa-utils
<cristian_c> pac, cos'è quella roba nel primo paste?
<pac> bodhibob: è già installato
<pac> cristian_c: non è quello che mi hai chiesto
<bodhibob> lib-sound-base
<bodhibob> scusa linux-sound-base
<pac> cristian_c: log in /var/log/cups
<cristian_c> pac, ti ho detto di controllare i log, non di digitare un comando che non esiste
<pac> bodhibob: installato pure quello
<cristian_c> lol
<pac> cristian_c: e come si controllano
<cristian_c> pac, apri un file manager ed entri in /var/log/cups
<cristian_c> poi se vuoi posti il contenuto dei tre log
<pac> cristian_c: scusami un file manager?
<cristian_c> pac, la stampante è inattiva
<cristian_c> pac, nautilus, ecc...
<cristian_c> pac, ma già mi sembra di aver capito il problema
<pac> cristian_c: abbi pietà!
<cristian_c> printer Brother-DCP-8025D is idle
<pac> cos'è nautilus?
<cristian_c> vuol dire che è in pausa
<cristian_c> nautilus è il gestore di file di gnome
<cristian_c> pac, attiva la stampante
<pac> cristian_c: ma ho già controllato se do la stampa va
<cristian_c> penso ci sia il simbolo di pausa
<cristian_c> devi attivarla dalla gestione stampanti
<pac> cristian_c: impostazioni di sistema stampa local host vedo la mia stampante clicco col destro proprietà stampa di prova stampa ma bnon esce niente
<cristian_c> c'è il simbolo di pausa nella finestra delle stampanti?
<pac> cristian_c: no
<cristian_c> sulla stampante stessa?
<cristian_c> com'è chiamata la stampante nella finestra?
<pac> Brother-DCP-8025Dcristian_c:
<cristian_c> ok
<pac> cristian_c: Brother-DCP-8025D
<cristian_c> controlla allora i log nella directory cups
<pac> cristian_c: non capisco
<pac> cristian_c: cups dove la trovo
<cristian_c> lo trovi nella directory root, poi var, poi log
<pac> cristian_c: ok
<pac> cristian_c: impossibile non ho i permessi
<cristian_c> in lettura dovresti averli
<cristian_c> è una cosa strana
<pac> cristian_c: no niente
<cristian_c> ?
<pac> cristian_c: non posso proprio aprire la cartella
<cristian_c> pac, hai combinato qualcosa?
<pac> cristian_c: non saprei faccio quello che mi dicono
<cristian_c> pac, uhm
<cristian_c> forse prima dovresti risolvere questo problema
<pac> cristian_c: si ma da che parte comincio reinstallo tutto
<cristian_c> pac, sapessi almeno cosa hai fatto...
<pac> cristian_c: potessi aiutarti
<cristian_c> pac, non si fanno le cose senza capirle un attimo
<cristian_c> comunque riesci ad accedere solo alla home?
<pac> cristian_c: allora prima dovrei capire chi mi da i consigli perchÈ DA SOLO NON FACCIO NIENTE
<pac> cristian_c: scusa
<pac> cristian_c: in file tem ci vado
<cristian_c> ?
<pac> cristian_c: file system
<pac> cristian_c: apro tutte le cartelle mi pare
<cristian_c> ok, ma da lì non riesci ad andare in nessun'altra tranne la home?
<cristian_c> e allora!
<pac> cristian_c: tranne quella del root
<cristian_c> avevi detto di no
<cristian_c> parlo del filesystem
<cristian_c> la root è il filesystem
<pac> cristian_c: ma dentro c'è una cartella che si chiama così
<cristian_c> allora entra in /var
<cristian_c> già, confonde le idee
<pac> cristian_c: fatto
<massimo18> Buona Domenica
<pac> anche a te
<cristian_c> ora in log e poi in cups
<pac> cristian_c: fatto
<cristian_c> ci sono tre log nella cartella
<pac> cristian_c: file che iniziano con log no ma con error_log si
<cristian_c> a parte error_log, quali altri?
<pac> cristian_c: access_log
<pac> cristian_c: page_log
<cristian_c> ok, postali su pastebin
<pac> cristian_c: il contenuto di tutti questi file?
<pac> cristian_c: o l'immagine
<cristian_c> il contenuto
<cristian_c> !pastebin
<pac> cristian_c: si ma sono 12 files tutti e alcuni con cosa li apro
<cristian_c> no, parlo dei tre log
<cristian_c> con l'editor di testo
<pac> cristian_c: ok
<pac> cristian_c: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/878628/
<pac> cristian_c: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/878630/
<pac> cristian_c: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/878631/
<cristian_c> il secondo è access_log
<cristian_c> ?
<pac> cristian_c: forse ho sbagliato aprire http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/878633/
<cristian_c> pac, è una stampante di rete?
<pac> cristian_c: no
<cristian_c> pac, forse lhai selezionata come stampante di rete, invece che locale
<cristian_c> *l'hai
<pac> cristian_c: non credo posso controllar?
<cristian_c> sì, puoi controllare
<pac> cristian_c: e come si fa
<cristian_c> elimina la stampante e riaggiungila
<pac> cristian_c: ok
<cristian_c> quando la aggiungi seleziona stampante locale in porta usb
<cristian_c> poi procedi e alla fine fai la stampa di prova
<pac> cristian_c: non mi da l'opzione locale
<cristian_c> scegli usb
<pac> cristian_c: adesso si ma lpt#1
<cristian_c> no
<cristian_c> è una lpt?
<pac> cristian_c: non c'è usb
<cristian_c> come la colleghi?
<pac> cristian_c: no
<pac> cristian_c: usb
<cristian_c> posta la schermata?
<cristian_c> senza '?'
<pac> cristian_c: mi ricordi il link per le schermate grazie
<cristian_c> !image
<cristian_c> non funziona il bot
<cristian_c> imagebin
<pac> cristian_c: http://imagebin.org/
<pac> cristian_c: questo?
<cristian_c> sì
<pac> cristian_c: http://imagebin.org/202827
<cristian_c> pac, sudo service cups restart
<cristian_c> e riprova
<cristian_c> spegni la stampante riaccendila e collegala
<cristian_c> prima ti dava quella schermata? Cosa avevi scleto?
<cristian_c> *scelto
<pac> cristian_c: appunto lpt
<pac> cristian_c: però continua a non vedere l'usb
<cristian_c> ecco perché non funzionava
<pac> cristian_c: infatti
<pac> cristian_c: però il problema ora...
<pac> cristian_c: devo frose riavviare
<cristian_c> brother dcp...
<cristian_c> ?
<pac> c cristian_c 8025d
<cristian_c> un secondo
<pac> cristian_c: certamente
<cristian_c> pac, da terminale digita: lsusb && lsusb -t
<cristian_c> il problema è che la vede come lpt (parallela) invece che usb
<pac> cristian_c: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/878642/
<cristian_c> è come se non fosse gestita
<pac> cristian_c: quindi
<cristian_c> pac, staccala  e riattaccala (da accesa)
<cristian_c> poi digita dmesg | tail
<cristian_c> così vediamo se esce qualcosa nel ring buffer
<pac> cristian_c: ok
<Aizram> giorno :D
<pac> cristian_c: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/878646/
<pac> cristian_c: ti può aiutare sapere che è una multifunzione con scanner
<cristian_c> lo scanner funziona?
<pac> cristian_c: no purtroppo non saprei nemmeno come installarlo
<pac> cristian_c: non cè la voce hardware in impostazione di sistema
<cristian_c> pac, una cosa alla volta
<pac> cristian_c: certamente hai ragione
<cristian_c> pac, sudo /usr/lib/cups/backend/usb
<pac> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/878655/cristian_c:
<cristian_c> pac, è collegata?
<pac> cristian_c: si
<cristian_c> ho visto che è una stampante enrome da ufficio
<cristian_c> *enorme
<pac> cristian_c: ho provato a mettere una chiavetta per verificare la funzionalità della porta e va bene
<pac> cristian_c: enorme è una piccola multifunzione
<pac> cristian_c: fotocopiatrice scanner e stampante
<cristian_c> http://welcome.solutions.brother.com/bsc/public_s/id/linux/en/index.html
<pac> cristian_c: scusami cosa devo fare?
<pac> cristian_c: scdarico il driver?
<cristian_c> http://welcome.solutions.brother.com/bsc/public_s/id/linux/en/instruction_prn1.html
<pac> cristian_c: scarico
<cristian_c> è supportata
<pac> cristian_c: scarcio il primo?
<cristian_c> pac, salvati le pagine nei preferiti
<cristian_c> ti serviranno
<pac> cristian_c: FATTO
<cristian_c> anche lo scanner è supportato
<cristian_c> http://welcome.solutions.brother.com/bsc/public_s/id/linux/en/download_scn.html
<pac> cristian_c:scarico il driver?
<pac> cristian_c: mi perdo troppa roba
<cristian_c> http://welcome.solutions.brother.com/bsc/public_s/id/linux/en/before.html#003
<pac> cristian_c: da dove comincio
<cristian_c> pac, se gli op non vogliono questi link, spostiamoci in query
<cristian_c> cioè in privato
<pac> cristian_c: fatto
<esulu> we
<jester-> 'ngionro
<Parodismo> hello
<Parodismo> can you help m,e?
<Parodismo> can someone help me for a wireless pen connection
<Holden> !english | Parodismo
<Holden> hmm, il bot non c'è...
<Holden> Parodismo, this is the italian support channel for ubuntu. if you want to speak english you can join the internation channel, #ubuntu
<cri> ragazzi chi sa come cambiare la cartella di destinazione di jdownloader
<cri> mi fa selezionare solo hd principale
<kimal73> scusate se voglio installare wine su ubuntu qui ce ne sono 4 diversi. quale devo installare?
<lunotto> ciao a tutti
<awake> buongiorno
<awake> kimal73, dipende da che macchina hai
<awake> ma fondamentalmennte la versione x86 va bene per la maggior parte delle macchine
<pac> buon pomeriggio
<pac> ho installato questo file http://www.openprinting.org/download/printdriver/debian/dists/lsb3.2/main/binary-amd64/openprinting-ppds-postscript-brother_20101122-1lsb3.2_all.de
<pac> per la stampante ma non riesco ancora ad installare devo forse fare qualcos'altro?
<pac> ubuntu 11.10 continua a non vedere che è collegata alla porta usb
<Carlin0> pac, che stampante è ?
<pac> Carlin0: brother 8025d
<Carlin0> pac, l'unico posto dove si parla della tua stampante è qui → http://welcome.solutions.brother.com/bsc/public_s/id/linux/en/before.html
<pac> Carlin0: ti ringrazio ci sono passato e seguendo via via le cose sono arrivato al file finale di cui ho segnalato il link l'ho installato ma non saprei come procedere ora
<pac> Carlin0: come puoi vedere la stampante c'è  http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/878950/
<Carlin0> pac, mi spiace non so aiutarti ... credevo ci fosse qualcosa nel wiki ma si parla solo di altri modelli
<pac> Carlin0: ti ringrazio
<pac> sei stao molto gentile a volermi aiutare
<pac> speriamo ci sia qualche altro utente in rete
<pac> sono fermo da tempo con due periferiche per la prima (la stampante) non c'è proprio verso, ora vorrei provare a risolvere il problema della scheda audio. é vista ma non si sente nulla
<pac> devo controllare se la mia stampante è vista ma non riesco trovare il link per farlo online
<Aizram> !stampante
<ubot-it> stampanti is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/StampantiScanner
<Aizram> :D
<pac> Aizram: grazie ora provo
<pac> però la mia non c'è ed supportata ne sono sicurissimo
<pac> scusate la domanda ma alsamixergui e alsamixer da terminale sono uguali?
<Carlin0> pac, la gui è acronimo di interfaccia grafica utente
<pac> quindi è la stessa cosa perché da terminale non riesco ad installarlo
<Carlin0> non è la stessa cosa è l'interfaccia del programma
<pac> ho capito quindi funziona solo se è c'è anche da terminale ma com'è che non riesco ad installarlo da terminale
<Carlin0> l'importante è che ci sia il programma ovvio
<Carlin0> !info alsamixergui
<ubot-it> alsamixergui (source: alsamixergui): graphical soundcard mixer for ALSA soundcard driver. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.0rc2-1-9 (oneiric), package size 29 kB, installed size 148 kB
<Carlin0> che ubuntu usi pac ?
<pac> 11.10
<Carlin0> al terminale dai → sudo apt-get install alsamixergui
<pac> ora provo grazie
<pac> mi dice che alsamixer è già alla versione più recente ma se do il comando alsamixer mi dice che il file è inesistente
<Carlin0> sicuro di non sbagliare a digitare ?
<pac> alsamixer
<Carlin0> si
<pac> giusto
<pac> output dummy come si gestisce
<Carlin0> spiegati meglio
<Carlin0> vuoi postare l'output ?
<pac> in hardware ho la mia scheda audio ma in uscita mi da output dummy
<pac> non sono nel terminale ora sono nelle impostazioni di sistema audio
<Carlin0> non conosco... ma scusa quando dai alsamixer ti si apre la schermata ?
<pac> no
<pac> non trova il file
<Carlin0> prova a dare → sudo apt-get install --reinstall alsa-utils
<Carlin0> devo scappare sorry ...
<pac> grazie ciao
<pac_> scusate ma cosa si fa in questo caso: alsamixer impossibile aprire il mixer: File o directory non esistente
<pac_> sono sicuro di averlo installato
<awake> hi
<awake> sto provando la 12.04
<awake> e già c'è un problema
<awake> :D
<awake> audio sia dalle cuffie che dalle casse
<pac> secondo voi è possibile da ubuntu verificare se ho una scheda audio integrata?
<[Enrico]> pac: lo verifichi semplicemente guardando dietro al pc
<[Enrico]> pac: in ogni caso lspci da un buon indizio sul fatto che sia integrata o meno
<awake> lol
<awake> il mio è un problema vecchio che è stranamente riemerso con questa versione
<awake> doh
<awake> iniziamo bene
<pac> grazie penso sia disabilita ma non saprei come intervenire http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/879081/
<pac> ce dovrebbero essere due una usb e una integrata quella usb la conosco e non riesco a farla funzionare volevo staccarla e riattivare quella integrata ma non so quale sia
<pac> premetto che ho installato alsamixer ma no so cosa fare in questo caso alsamixer impossibile aprire il mixer: File o directory non esistente
<awake> olè
<awake> problema risolto
<pac> beato te
<awake> non so se grazie ad un riavvio o alla soluzione vecchia
<awake> eh, esagerato
<awake> pac, te che problemi hai+
<awake> *?
<pac> awake: non stmapa e non suona
<pac> awake: stampa
<awake> ok, andiamo con ordine
<awake> lspci
<awake> e nopasta
<pac> awake: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/879096/
<awake> solo quello?
<pac> awake: scusa http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/879098/
<awake> ah ecco
<awake> uhm
<awake> qualcosa non quadra
<awake> alsamixer quale ti riconosce?
<pac> awake: alsamixedr non parte proprio
<awake> e che dice?
<pac> alsamixer impossibile aprire il mixer: File o directory non esistente
<awake> uhm
<pac> awake: e l'ho installato credimi
<awake> dai alsaconf
<awake> se esiste ancora
<awake> come non detto
<awake> non esiste
<pac> awake: ok
<awake> aspe
<awake> boh, strano
<awake> prova a zappare via pulseaudio e alsa-utils e reinstallarli
<awake> è brutto, lo so
<awake> ma si prova
<awake> ma hai installato qualche driver?
<pac> awake: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/879103/
<awake> infatti il pacchetto si chiama alsa-utils
<awake> non alsamixer
<awake> :)
<pac> awake: vado con il comando
<pac> ?
<awake> aspe
<pac> awake: OK
<awake> dai un occhio a questo
<awake> http://www.linuxqualityhelp.it/supporto/viewtopic.php?f=6&t=11293
<pac> awake: letto ma non saprei da che parte iniziare sono troppo giovane linux parlando
<awake> uhm, se hai voglia di rischiare dai il comando del penultimo post
<pac> awake: comunque alsa-utlis è già dentro
<awake> si, ovvio
<awake> altrimenti alsamixer ti dava picche
<awake> prova questo e vedi che succede
<awake> al massimo brasi tutto che fai prima
<awake>     sudo apt-get install --reinstall alsa-base linux-image-$(uname -r) alsa-utils libasound2 libasound2-plugins linux-sound-base
<Ab3L> ho avuto anch'io un problemino simile con la jaunty, poi risolvevo cambiando l'audio a mano.
<Ab3L> pac: hai provato ad installare pavu control e a smanettare da lì?
<pac> Ab3L: fatto
<awake> fatto cosa?
<pac> Ab3L: no scusa
<pac> awake: quello che mi hai detto tu
<awake> beh, riavvia e vedi che succede
<pac> awake: e quello che dice ab3l
<pac> awake: cos'è pavu control
<pac> dove lo tro è un programma avu control
<awake> non ne ho la più pallida idea
<Ab3L> pac: Pulse Audio Volume Control
<Ab3L> è nei repo
<pac> Ab3L: devo installarlo
<awake> ma prova a riavviare ora
<awake> diobò
<awake> una cosa alla volta
<pac> allora per ora riavvio
<pac> alsamixer no va ancora l'audio non c'è ancora
<awake> boh, allora non saprei
<awake> prova a smanettare con pavu
<awake> come diceva Ab3L
<pac> awake: ecco perché ti dicevo beato te!
<Ab3L> pac: sudo apt-get install pavucontrol
<pac> awake: ora provo
<awake> bene
<pac> Ab3L: grazie
<pac> Ab3L: fatto
<pac> Ab3L: come parte
<Ab3L> pac: ti dovrebbe dare delle opzioni tipo la scelta dei canali hardware da usare in entrata e in uscita audio, oltre che i settaggi volume.
<pac> Ab3L: dove
<Ab3L> pac: dovrebbe essere nel menu multimedia, altrimenti da terminale dai "pavucontrol"
<awake> Ab3L, quindi è una sorta di sostituto di alsamixer
<awake> non ci sono conflitti?
<pac> trovato
<pac> però non fa altro che quello che fa pulseaudio
<Ab3L> awake: non ho mai avuto conflitti con alsamixer
<awake> oh, ok
<awake> pac, eh?
<Ab3L> pac: ma ti consente di cambiare canale hardware senza per forza dover riavviare.
<pac> awake: ci sono le stesse impostazioni in una veste grafica diversa
<awake> capito
<pac> allora ho visto male
<awake> afk
<pac> cos'è
<pac> non porta a casa niente neanche con pavu
<Ab3L> pac: devi iniziare ad usare un flusso, tipo ascolti un file audio, e hai varie opzioni nelle schede di pavu che si attivano. altrimenti le opzioni non appaiono in pavu.
<Ab3L> pac: tu vuoi sentire suoni o far usare il microfono?
<pac> provo ad avviare un video di youtube
<pac> Ab3L: allora vedo una barra che si muove ed è la presenza del segnale ma non sento niente
<Ab3L> pac: nella scheda "Uscite", prova a cambiare nel menù a tendina "Port".
<pac> Ab3L: non c'è quella voce
<Ab3L> pac: prova ad andare in Configurazione (il video di youtube va sempre?) Guarda quali profili hai.
<pac> stereo analogico output e spento il video va sempre
<Ab3L> pac: hai la possibilità di settare "Duplex stereo analogico" ?
<pac> Ab3L: no
<Ab3L> pac: però in configurazione hai due profili, giusto? uno è su "spento" e l'altro su "stereo analogico output"?
<pac> Ab3L: si
<Ab3L> pac: che titoli ci sono ai due profili? per esempio da me ce ne sono tre "GF108 High Definition Audio Controller"; "Audio interno" e "SAA7131/SAA7133/SAA7135 Video Broadcast Decoder" (io ho tre hardware per l'audio)
<pac> Ab3L: audio 2 dj
<gnulo> ciao a tutti, avrei necessità di realizzare una rete locale per una piccola azienda e vorrei dritte a riguardo di un sistema simile alla funzionalità delle active directory di microsoft: credenziali centralizzare, share condivise con permission, eventualmente gestione degli update di ubuntu e di alcune impostazioni. grazie a chiunque sappia darmi qualche dritta
<enzotib> !server | gnulo
<ubot-it> gnulo: server is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Server
<pac> lasciamo perdere la scheda audio per un pò perché mi sta uscendo dagli ochhi più che dalle orecchie!
<Ab3L> pac: hai provato cambiando il settaggio del profilo spento?
<pac> possiamo passare a la stampante che pure quella no va?
<pac> Ab3L: si non cambia niente
<pac> grazie ancora per l'aiuto sulla scheda audio ora provo ad utilizzare le poche energie rimaste sulla stampante!
<pac> non vede la stampante collegata alla porta usb, a qualcuno è capitato?
<gnulo> grazie per il link alla pagina server, l'ho visionata ma non mi pare ci siano indicazioni sulla gestione della "rete" aziendale, quindi utenze centralizzate, possibilità di gestione update centralizzata, etc... mi è sfuggita o non lo trovo in quella pagina? thanks
<alecv> buonasera
<alecv> durante un aggiornamento di ubuntu 10.04 ha lasciato non configurato linux-generic e ora quando provo a installare qualcosa mi dice che ho problemi con dipendenze e file non configurati  http://paste.ubuntu.com/879214/
<alecv> ho questi tre file non configurati:  linux-image-2.6.32-39-generic linux-image-generic inux-generic
<lyoko> salve a tutti!mi chiedevo come far partire l emulatore ps2 su ubuntu 11.10
<lyoko> pronto?
<lyoko> salve vorrei far girare i giochi ps2 su ubuntu!vi prego qualcuno mi risponda!ho UBUNTU 11.10
<shadow_> salve che esiste un windows movie maker per ubuntu? grazie in anticipo
<virunga> shadow_, intendi un software per editing video?
<virunga> o video editor
<gnulo> ciao a tutti, avrei necessità di realizzare una rete locale per una piccola azienda e vorrei dritte a riguardo di un sistema simile alla funzionalità delle active directory di microsoft: credenziali centralizzare, share condivise con permission, eventualmente gestione degli update di ubuntu e di alcune impostazioni. grazie a chiunque sappia darmi qualche dritta... grazie per il link alla pagina server, l'ho visionata ma non mi pare
<jester-> gnulo: activr directpry scordatelo
<jester-> gnulo: serve samba e system-config-samba con cui configuri gli accessi, per la posta e palle varie non so dirti, i sysadmin sono tutti assenti
<lucavr> 4.188.220.77
<jester-> manca qualche numero per il supr enalotto
<gnulo> jester-: quindi non c'è nulla che permetta una gestione di quel tipo? la necessità di avere le utenze e login centralizzate è da escludere o ci sono alternative diverse ma efficaci?
<jester-> gnulo: si puo fare tutto ma active directory è solo microsoft
<jester-> senza fai a manina
<jester-> gnulo: la lan la fi con samba come ti ho scritto sopra, come configurare la meglio il resto no ti so dire essendo roba pro
<jester-> gnulo: domani in giornata chiedi a odo e remix_tj  e a filo1234
<gnulo> ah ok, ovvio che non voglio le active, solo un corrispettivo da usare in ambiente ubuntu :D
<jester-> gnulo: è rivato filo1234
<jester-> spera che sia disponibile
<filo1234> dopo che mangio lol
<jester-> non mangiare che con la crisi risparmi
<filo1234> gnulo: tu vorresti un dominio su un server linux?
<gnulo> no filo1234: in realtà vorrei un'alternativa ubuntu alle active
<gnulo> per un'azienda abbastanza piccola, una roba tipo gestione centralizzata utenze, shared folder sui vari client con permission, (magari sarebbe bello anche gestione centralizzata update, ma è forse troppo)
<Kmedioman> Quando registro uno streaming con VLC, alla fine della registrazione, il programma ricomincia a registrare dall'inizio, sovrascrive il file e perdo tutto. Esiste una soluzione? Grazie
<spigolo_vivo> hello
<esulu> we
<diego> ciao a tutti ! c'è qualche disgraziato qua che ha un acer extensa 5220 ? Vi funziona ibernazione /sospensione?
<kimal73> diego a quest'ora secondo te pretendi di trovare uno con quel modello specifico di acer?
<diego> no ma io ci provo
<kimal73> e buonanotte va
<enzotib> diego: ce l'ho io
<diego> grandissimo!
<diego> funziona l'ibernazione o la sospensione?
<enzotib> di solito sì
<enzotib> qualche volta no
<diego> ma come?
<diego> a me non va proprio
<diego> cosa usi?
<enzotib> diego: ma la batteria funziona (per la sospensione)
<diego> è attaccato alla rete elettrica
<enzotib> e la dimensione della swap è sufficiente per l'ibernazione?
<diego> si è di 1 GB
<diego> e la ram è di 1 gb
<diego> in realtà la swap è di 1,1 GB
<enzotib> comunque uso lxde
<diego> io xfce
<diego> xubuntu
<diego> hai installato qualche pacchetto particolare? o hai toccato qualche file
<diego> ?
<enzotib> non mi pare
<enzotib> cioè, ho installato e modificato diverse cose, ma niente che sia collegato con queste cose
<enzotib> diego: ma che succede quando gli dici di sospendere e/o ibernare?
<diego> si spegne
<diego> fa finta di andare in sospensione
<diego> poi quando schiaccio per far ripartire resta con lo schermo nero e le ventole che fanno ma di fatto non fa nulla
<diego> quindi devo riavviare
<diego> in ibernazione sta li un po' sembra che sta salvando tutto su swap
<enzotib> diego: cosa schiacchi per farlo ripartire?
<diego> ma di fatto non fa nulla perchè riaccendo normalmente
<diego> il pulsante di accensione
<diego> nn mi sembra che posso schiacciare altro
<kasjdhkasjdh> irc:///MiStErO_DeL_CaNaLe
<enzotib> diego: eh, io per riavviarlo dalla sospensione premo lo spazio o qualche altro tasto
<enzotib> kasjdhkasjdh: ?
<kasjdhkasjdh> scusate
<diego> enzotib l'ibernazione ti funge?
<enzotib> l'ibernazione sì
<diego> come fai a farlo ripartire sempre con spazio?
<enzotib> diego: dall'ibernazione no, devi comunque premere il tasto di accensione
<diego> strano che abbiamo lo stesso portatile e a te funziona e a me no
<diego> io ho xubuntu 11.04
<diego> te pure 11.04?
<enzotib> diego: un pacchetto l'ho installato, mo' che ci penso, ma non credo che cambi qualcosa
<enzotib> ho 11.10
<diego> per aggiornare come faccio?
<enzotib> diego: quando ti appare update-manager che ti dice che ci sono pacchetti da aggiornare, dovrebbe anche proporti l'avanzamento
<diego> ah ok basta aggiornare i pacchetti quindi
<diego> allora adesso ci provo
<enzotib> diego: no, non esattamente
<enzotib> diego: lancia update-manager da un terminale
<Drizamanuber> si può modificare la luminosità iniziale con gconf-editor
<diego> non funziona quel comando
<diego> ho fatto apt-get update
<enzotib> diego: devo andare
<diego> ok anzotib
<diego> enzotib
<diego> grazie lo stesso per l'aiuto
<diego> ;)
<diego> ciao!
<enzotib> ciao
<esulu> hei enzotib
<esulu> tt bene?
<Drizamanuber> si può modificare la luminosità iniziale con gconf-editor? in ubuntu 11.10
<diego> Drizamanuber io non lo so
<Drizamanuber> diego: grazie comunque
<diego> eh di nulla
<diego> :)
<virunga> Drizamanuber, prova da gconf-editor ad andare in /apps/gnome-power-management/backlight, se esiste ancora
<virunga> e modificare il valore di brightness_ac
<virunga> l'ho trovato in un post del 209
<virunga> 2009
<Drizamanuber> virunga:  provo subito
<virunga> Drizamanuber, oppure guarda questo http://wilmor24.wordpress.com/2010/05/11/change-screen-brightness-from-terminal-ubuntu-10-04/
<Drizamanuber> non c'è più gnome power management
<virunga> Drizamanuber, questo ti può aiutare sicuramente http://askubuntu.com/questions/71242/set-the-default-brightness-level-in-ubuntu-11-10
<virunga> Drizamanuber, se hai problemi nella memorizzazione http://ubuntuguide.net/ubuntu-laptop-how-to-save-current-screen-brightness-settings
<Drizamanuber> sì è la memorizzzazione che mi da pmioroble
<Drizamanuber> virunga: adesso faccio una prova, poi riavvio e ti dico come va
<virunga> Drizamanuber, se non dovesse funzionare cerca su google english cose come change default screen light ubuntu
<virunga> è così che ho trovato quelle soluzioni
#ubuntu-it 2013-03-04
<CaprettaD> salve
<CaprettaD> salve
<CaprettaD> c'è qualcuno?
<CaprettaD> nessuno?
<glpiana> ola
<DirtyJobs> buongiorno, allora come ho chiesto ieri sera, sto preparando il mio pc all'arrivo di un mouse professionale roccat, ed ho bisogno del kernel 3.6
<DirtyJobs> io ho il 3.2
<DirtyJobs> come faccio a aggiornare il kernel?
<fabio> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5584588/
<peruzzo> ciao a tutti
<peruzzo> c'é qualcuno?
<peruzzo> ...
<fabio> !download
<ubot-it> download is http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ o http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ o http://www.ubuntu-it.org/download
<peruzzo> ciao
<peruzzo> c'é qualcuno?
<enzotib> !nessuno | peruzzo
<ubot-it> peruzzo: se nessuno parla in canale non significa che non ci siano utenti attivi. Fate la vostra domanda  tecnica e se qualcuno vorrà rispondervi lo farà
<peruzzo> ciao
<peruzzo> c'é qualcuno?
<enzotib> !nessuno | peruzzo
<ubot-it> peruzzo: se nessuno parla in canale non significa che non ci siano utenti attivi. Fate la vostra domanda  tecnica e se qualcuno vorrà rispondervi lo farà
<peruzzo> ok
<peruzzo> grazie
<peruzzo> ho aperto una discussione nel frattempo...
<enzotib> peruzzo: il forum è un'altra cosa, non c'è nessun collegamento diretto con questa chat
<peruzzo> va be aspetto una risposta sul forum
<peruzzo> ciao e grazie
<enzotib> boh
<fabio> enzotib mi rispondi al mio pad per favore
<enzotib> fabio: perché ti serve quel driver? quello è per windows, non funzionerà su linux
<enzotib> fabio: qual è il problema nello specifico?
<fabio> allora un equivalente,non mi funziona la scheda wireless
<a7x> °°
<enzotib> fabio: apri un terminale, scrivi iwconfig, premi invio e fai vedere su pastebin cosa esce
<fabio> ok
<enzotib> !chi | fabio
<ubot-it> fabio: se stai parlando con qualcuno in particolare, per rendere più leggibile il canale ti consiglio di inserire il suo nickname in quello che dici (puoi usare il completamento premendo il tasto tab)
<a7x> fabio aggiungici anche un lspci | grep etwork per favore
<GIan> buongiorno
<enzotib> DirtyJobs: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/, però poi se hai problemi non venire a chiedere qui
<GIan> per info su ubuntu aziendale?
<fabio> enzotib a7x ecco il pastebin con i  comandi http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5584626/
<enzotib> !chiedi | GIan
<ubot-it> GIan: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<glpiana> !broadcom | fabio
<ubot-it> fabio: Dispositivo senza filo Broadcom http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/Broadcom
<fabio> grazie
<akis24> giorno
<piero> ragazzi ho appena istallato ubuntu
<Guest63821> volevo sapere come si fa ad installare altri programmi.
<Guest63821> ho scaricato il programma .gz , ora per installarlo come si fa?
<Steeler> Guest63821, premi ALT+F2 scrivi software center e premi invio.
<glpiana> Guest63821, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/InstallareProgrammi
<Guest63821> io l'ho scaricato in download
<a7x> dipende dal programma, se c'è in repository usi quello presente in repository
<a7x> se non c'è, devi compilarlo, oppure se hai scaricato i binari eseguire i binari e basta
<Guest63821> repository?
<Guest63821> ho appena installato ubuntu..:)
<a7x> leggi il wiki, ti chiarirà molte cose
<enzotib> !repo
<ubot-it> Guida ai repository: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository e http://help.ubuntu-it.org/8.04/ubuntu/add-applications/it/extra-repositories.html | Esempio di sources.list http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository/SourcesList | Da Kubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository/Kubuntu | EOL: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository/SourcesList/EOL
<fabio> glpiana http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5584645/
<enzotib> fabio, ma non puoi scrivere in canale, invece di scrivere su pastebin? :)
<glpiana> fabio, ti ho indicato una guida al riguardo
<DirtyJobs> insomma come si fa a aggiornare il kernel
<jester-> 'ngionro
<fabio> enzotib glpiana,non viene più semplice se mi dite come scericare quei drivers? :(
<enzotib> DirtyJobs: hai letto il mio messaggio?
<cristian_c> lol
<Steeler> leggi il manuele
<Steeler> leggi il manuale
<DirtyJobs> enzo
<DirtyJobs> non ho visto niente
<cristian_c> Steeler, poi com'è andata a finire la storia dello scanner?
<Steeler> cristian_c, credo che non l'ha installato..
<cristian_c> Steeler, sì, molta sfortuna
<cristian_c> l'unica è samba oppure virtualbox
<atos> giorno avrei dei problemi di surriscaldamento con il pc , ho messo xubuntu 12.10 da circa una settimana e ultimamente vedo che la ventola è sempre accesa..ho installlato jupiter e anche rallentando il pc la temperatura arriva sempre sui 65° anche dopo pochi minuti dall'avvio
<Steeler> cristian_c, samba è come virtualbox ?
<cristian_c> atos, hai la doppia scheda grafica?
<cristian_c> Steeler, samba serve a stampare in rempoto da una macchina windows
<cristian_c> *remoto
<enzotib> [10:12:21] <enzotib> DirtyJobs: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/, però poi se hai problemi non venire a chiedere qui
<cristian_c> cioè stampi da ubuntu in remoto
<glpiana> fabio, anzitutto, il pc è collegato alla rete via cavo?
<fabio> adesso si
<atos> no è un netbook con scheda integrata , forse ha scaricato i driver sbagliati la scheda video? (intel n570)
<glpiana> fabio, apri un terminale e scrivi: lsmod | grep b43
<Steeler> cristian_c, se ancora non ha rimesso win, mi organizzo :)
<jiken> ragazzi ho cercato di scompattare un file rar ma non ci sono riuscito da terminale la rispota è la seguente: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5584676/ come faccio a risolvere il problema?
<cristian_c> atos, apri un terminale e digita: lspci -k
<cristian_c> atos, e usa pastebin
<cristian_c> !paste | atos
<ubot-it> atos: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<atos> ok
<atos> jiken: prova a cambiare nome al file togli i caratteri che non vede
<cristian_c> Steeler, forse non conviene
<cristian_c> Steeler, multifunzione sfortunata
<cristian_c> Steeler, le epson sono quasi tutte supportate
<jiken> atos, come faccio a cambiare il nome del file che devo scompattare????
<cristian_c> Steeler, eppure io non ho trovato il modello nel sito di epson
<fabio> glpiana ------> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5584680/
<cristian_c> Steeler, com'è possibile?
<atos> lo apri con doppio click,selezioni il pdf e schiacci f2
<atos> cristian_c: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5584681/
<glpiana> fabio, scrivi: sudo apt-get install firmware-b43-installer
<jiken> atos, non me lo permette di fare
<cristian_c> atos, da quando non dai una pulita al pc?
<Steeler> cristian_c, se cerchi, SX435W non li trovi i driver; trovi solo quelli della SX430
<cristian_c> *quanto
<fabio> glpiana http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5584685/
<cristian_c> atos, intendo la ventola e il dissipatore
<atos> pulita hardware?
<atos> ah mai fatto è un netbook :\
<atos> devo?
<cristian_c> Steeler, tu avevi detto 455W
<cristian_c> ecco perché non c'era
<glpiana> fabio, sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter
<Steeler> cristian_c, si ma ieri ti avevo scritto che avevo sbagliato a scrivere :)
<cristian_c> Steeler, però non l'hai corretto :P
<Steeler> cristian_c, si l'avevo corretto ^_^
<cristian_c> uhm
<Steeler> cristian_c, cmq se cerchi non li trovi.
<atos> cristian_c: cmq prima avevo ubuntu 11.10 ma non mi dava questi problemi non e che si sporca in una settimana :D
<cristian_c> atos, non cambia nulla
<cristian_c> atos, se la ventola è piena zeppa di polvere
<cristian_c> atos, da live riscontri il problema?
<fabio> glpiana http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5584695/
<atos> mh non ho provato
<atos> cmq problemi di driver non ce ne'?
<glpiana> fabio, scrivi: ls /lib/firmware/b43
<Steeler> cristian_c, però non  è strano che la stampante si è installata ?
<cristian_c> Steeler, Stylus SX430W Series	USB	0x04b8/0x0880	Complete	network interface supported via DFSG non-free iscan-network-nt package all-in-one
<cristian_c> Steeler, sul sito di sane
<fabio> glpiana http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5584698/
<Steeler> cristian_c, infatti non è 435w
<cristian_c> Steeler, leggi bene: 'Series'
<cristian_c> Steeler, basta controllare gli id
<cristian_c> Steeler, ad esempio nel mio caso ho lo stesso id di un altro modello
<cristian_c> che appunto si differenzia per un un '5' finale al posto di '0'
<cristian_c> atos, non mi sembra, comunque prova da live
<atos> ok ora provo grazie :)
<Steeler> cristian_c, ma come si fa a scaricare questo driver ?
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> Steeler, prima devi controllare la stringa n lsusb
<cristian_c> è la prima cosa da fare
<Steeler> cristian_c, questi sono 2 link di ieri sera: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5582912/        http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5583227/
<fabio> glpiana http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5584698/
<cristian_c> Steeler, come vedi è lo stesso: Bus 002 Device 002: ID 04b8:0880 Seiko Epson Corp.
<cristian_c> Stylus SX430W Series	USB	0x04b8/0x0880	Complete	network interface supported via DFSG non-free iscan-network-nt package all-in-one
<cristian_c> vale ciò che è scritto sul sito di sane
<Steeler> cristian_c, si ma non gliel'ha trovato cercando da USB.
<cristian_c> ?
<Steeler> cristian_c, sul sito scrive: 0x04b8/0x0880
<a7x> lol
<cristian_c> Steeler, appunto, quindi?
<cristian_c> Steeler, il pacchetto libsane-extras è installato?
<Steeler> cristian_c, non lo so, dovrei controllare il suo pc
<cristian_c> a distanza è un casino
<cristian_c> sopratutto in irc
<Steeler> cristian_c,  se ci entro da team viewer, devo controllare synaptic ?
<cristian_c> uhm
<cristian_c> sì
<Steeler> cristian_c,  e se è installato ?
<cristian_c> poi si vede
<Steeler> cristian_c, tramite sane find scanner dal terminale?
<cristian_c> no
<cristian_c> se lo devi installare, faresti bene, sì
<Steeler> cristian_c, quindi teoricamente se è installata quella librearia si dovrebbe vedere anche con simple scan?
<cristian_c> Steeler, poi se ho capito bene, la parte di rete necessita di un ulteriore pacchetto aggiuntivo
<cristian_c> Steeler, direi di sì, almeno a livello locale
<cristian_c> cioè usb
<glpiana> fabio, sudo apt-get install linux-firmware-nonfree
<fabio> glpiana fatto
<glpiana> fabio, ora dai: ls /lib/firmware/b43
<fabio> glpiana http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5584723/
<glpiana> fabio, sudo rmmod b43             e poi: sudo modprobe b43
<Steeler> cristian_c, va bene, per adesso grazie :)
<Steeler> cristian_c, mi ha detto che sta aggiornano ubuntu
<Steeler> secondo gli si sputtana il sistema a desso
<cristian_c> Steeler, lol
<fabio> glpiana con entrambi i comandi non è successo nulla
<glpiana> fabio, ora scrivi: dmesg | tail
<fabio> glpiana http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5584744/
<glpiana> fabio, sudo iwlist scan
<fabio> glpiana http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5584747/
<glpiana> fabio, rfkill list
<fabio> glpiana http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5584752/
<glpiana> fabio, hai un tasto per accendere e spegnere il wifi?
<jester-> s
<jester-> s
<jester-> s
<jester-> s
<fabio> si ma non funziona se lo pigio
<jester-> ss
<glpiana> lol
<jester-> s
<jester-> s
<jester-> s
<jester-> ss
<jester-> s
<jester-> s
<glpiana> fabio, pigialo e poi scrivi: dmesg | tail
<fabio> ma non si accende la spia
<glpiana> fabio, non mi interessa la spia, voglio vedere l'output del comando
<fabio> glpiana http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5584761/
<glpiana> fabio, premilo un'altra volta e dai nuovamente dmesg | tail
<fabio> glpiana http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5584766/
<glpiana> fabio, ancora una volta
<fabio> dmesg | tail ?
<glpiana> fabio, sì
<fabio> con spia accesa?
<fabio> glpiana http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5584771/
<glpiana> fabio, dammi l'output di: lsmod
<fabio> glpiana http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5584776/
<glpiana> fabio, sudo rmmod b43 ssb
<glpiana> fabio, poi: sudo modprobe b43
<glpiana> fabio, e mi mostri dmesg | tail
<fabio> glpiana http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5584783/
<glpiana> fabio, ifconfig
<fabio> glpiana http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5584785/ (tra 30 minuti devo andare a prendere mio fglio a scuola.....)
<glpiana> fabio, sudo ifconfig wlan0 up
<fabio> fatto
<Steeler> cristian_c, mi ha detto che le si è installato aggiornando il sistema, io gli avevo messo natty.
<glpiana> fabio, ifconfig
<cristian_c> Steeler, natty non è supportata da un bel po'
<cristian_c> :D
<cristian_c> *non è più
<fabio> glpiana http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5584792/
<glpiana> fabio, il comando di prima aveva dato output?
<fabio> no
<glpiana> fabio, prova a riavviare e torna qui
<Steeler> cristian_c, boh, io ancora uso quella :)
<cristian_c> Steeler, e fai male
<fabio> ok
<cristian_c> !rilasci | Steeler
<ubottu-it> Steeler: Scalette di rilascio: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Rilasci | Cicli di vita delle versioni: http://www.ubuntu-it.org/index.php?page=Rilascio_nuove_versioni
<ubot-it> Steeler: Scalette di rilascio: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Rilasci | Cicli di vita delle versioni: http://www.ubuntu-it.org/index.php?page=Rilascio_nuove_versioni
<fabio__> glpiana eccomi
<glpiana> fabio__, ifconfig
<fabio__> glpiana http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5584807/
<glpiana> fabio, niente da fare. che versione di ubuntu hai?
<fabio> 12.10
<fabio> ubuntu deskdop 12.10
<glpiana> fabio, sudo apt-get install  bcmwl-kernel-source
<fabio> glpiana http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5584814/
<glpiana> fabio, fa nulla. ha finito?
<fabio> si
<glpiana> fabio, sudo rmmod b43 ssb wl
<fabio> glpiana http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5584816/
<glpiana> fabio, sudo modprobe wl
<fabio> nessun output
<glpiana> fabio, dmesg | tail
<fabio> glpiana http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5584822/
<glpiana> fabio, sudo iwlist scan
<fabio> glpiana http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5584829/
<glpiana> fabio, rfkill list
<fabio> glpiana http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5584833/
<glpiana> fabio, premi il tasto e poi di nuovo dmesg | tail
<fabio> asp,ora me la rileva la rete wifi
<glpiana> oki, bene. prova a riavviare  e vedi se va
<fabio> ok
<fabio__> glpiana funge alla perfezione,non so come ringraziarti...
<glpiana> fabio__, :)
<fabio__> grazie mille!!!!!scappo che c ho da andare a recuperare il piccolo a scuola
<fabio__> ciauzzzzzzz e grazie ancora smuack
<cristian_c> lol
<jiken> ragazzi sono scomparsi i bordi delle finestre.... aiuto!!!!!!
<jiken> ho provato a seguire online una guida che mi consigliava di installare emerald ma non sono riuscito a installarlo
<jiken> e quindi sono punto a capo
<studio-user887> ciaoa  tutti
<glpiana> jiken, se la guida ti consigliava di usare emerald aveva probabilmente almeno 4 o 5 anni
<jiken> e si ho controllato....
<jiken> ma non ho trovato niente di meglio all'interno del forum glpiana hai dei consigli da darmi
<glpiana> jiken, anzitutto che versione di ubuntu hai?
<jiken> l'ultima a quanto pare....
<glpiana> jiken, apri un terminale e scrivi: lsb_release -r
<glpiana> che numero appare?
<jiken> 12.04 glpiana
<glpiana> jiken, ok, non è l'ultima, ma è l'ultima lts. che scheda video hai?
<jiken> come faccio a veere quale scheda video monta???
<glpiana> jiken, scrivi: lspci | grep -i vga
<jiken> sembrerebbe una nvidia comunque
<jiken> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5585106/ glpiana
<glpiana> jiken, ora metti su pastebin l'output di: lsmod
<jiken> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5585110/
<glpiana> jiken, ora raccontami cosa hai fatto nel tentativo di installare i dirver grafici
<jiken> niente... siccome uso il desktop mate... ho cercato di installare una componente mate in cui compariva la scritta driver video
<jiken> o qualcosa del genere
<glpiana> jiken, sorry ma non c'è supporto su software esterno ai repository
<jiken> da synaptic... devo aver inguacchiato tutto!!!!!!
<jiken> quindi glpiana a cosa dev'essere collegato???
<glpiana> jiken, per installare mate hai aggiunto repository esterni. aggiungere repository esterni ad mentulam canis può provocare malfunzionamenti del sistema, come nel tuo caso
<glpiana> jiken, se proprio vuoi, possiamo provare a vedere di levare mate e quant'altro
<jiken> quindi dovrei disinstallare quest'ultimi componenti
<jiken> tolgo tutto mate e poi devo di nuovo reinstallare il tutto!!!!!!
<jiken> diomio
<glpiana> jiken, no, levi mate e non lo reinstalli più
<jiken> ma io lo preferisco rispetto agli altri desktop... e più veloce
<glpiana> jiken, ripeto che qui non c'è supporto per software esterno
<jiken> e anche più leggero
<glpiana> -.-
<jiken> ok come posso fare????
<glpiana> jiken, anzitutto fammi vedere cosa hai fatto per aggiungere i repository di mate
<jiken> io ho avito il computer rotto per più di un mese
<jiken> da una settimana chel'ho recuperato
<jiken> ma mate era già installato
<jiken> oggi da synaptic ho installato alcuni altri programmi che erano compatibili con il desktop mateo
<glpiana> jiken, vabbè, di mate non voglio sapere nulla. apri un terminale e scrivi: sudo dpkg --configure -a                e metti su apstebin quello che esce, sempre che faccia qualcosa
<jiken> comunque per installare mate ho utilizzato questa guida http://www.lffl.org/2012/10/installare-mate-desktop-su-ubuntu-1210.html
<jiken> glpiana, non esce niente
<glpiana> jiken, da synaptic rimuovi i pacchetti che hai installato e che hanno provocato il danno
<jiken> ci sto provando... ma sono parecchi
<jiken> glpiana, c'è la possibilità di recuperare la lista degli ultimi pacchetti installati?????
<glpiana> <jiken> niente... siccome uso il desktop mate... ho cercato di installare una componente mate in cui compariva la scritta driver video
<glpiana> prima parli di una compnente e ora invece son parecchi?
<jiken> esatto!!!!!
<glpiana> jiken, quindi prendi in giro
<Serpico> ciao
<jiken> una solo però tra queste riporta la scritta mate video ... qualcosa
<glpiana> jiken, il nome completo?
<jiken> aspetto sto controllando
<jiken> mate-sensor-applet-nvidia glpiana
<glpiana> jiken, dubito che il problema possa essere quello
<glpiana> jiken, prova comunque a rimuoverlo
<jiken> ... mhhh ok...
<jiken> fatto
<glpiana> jiken, ora chiudi la sessione e rientra con una interfaccia che non sia mate
<jiken> se ti è utile posso fare una instantanea di tutte le applicazioni mate installate sul computer...
<glpiana> jiken, ti ho detto che non do supporto su mate
<jiken> a tra poco allora
<jiken> glpiana, è sorto un altro problema non riesco a cambiare sessione... ho dovuto riavviare!!!!!
<glpiana> jiken, torno tra poco
<glpiana> jiken, spiegami che problema avevi incontrato
<jiken> non mi fa cambiare sessione.... comunque ho trovato un metodo per eliminare tutti i pacchetti mate che avevo installato nella giornata
<jiken> credo ci deve essere un ritardo nella connessione
<jiken> io riavvio....
<jiken> glpiana, posso???
<glpiana> jiken, certo
<jiken> sembra che qualcosasi sia mosso...adesso le cartelle si comportano come se fossero sotto unity!!!!!!
<glpiana> jiken, dammi l'output di lsmod
<jiken> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5585218/ glpiana
<glpiana> jiken, sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-nouveau
<jiken> fatto glpiana
<glpiana> jiken, che ha risposto?
<jiken> è già alla versione più recente
<akis24> ciao
<glpiana> jiken, prova a scrivere. sudo modprobe nouveau
<jiken> WARNING: Module off not found
<glpiana> jiken, mmm... riavvia
<jiken> uhuh ci sono...
<glpiana> jiken, di nuovo lsmod
<tony__> qualcuno sa dirmi come si cambia il layout della tastiera_
<tony__> voglio impostare quello italiano classico
<glpiana> tony__, solitamente dalle impostazioni di sistema --> tastiera
<jiken> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5585261/ glpiana
<andrea___> Salve ha tutti! Ho un problema grave e un po urgente! non riesco a torliere lo screenlock e loggarmi in ubuntu! il problema e che c'è un programma aperto che non posso terminare
<tony__> non riesco a trovare le opzioni per modificare in tastiera..
<glpiana> jiken, scrivi: glxinfo | grep render
<glpiana> andrea___, lo screenlock? sarebbe la password del salvaschermo?
<jiken> glpiana, devo installare mesa-utils
<glpiana> tony__, che interfaccia usi?
<glpiana> jiken, installale
<tony__> ubuntu 12.10
<glpiana> tony__, alle impostazioni di sistema ci arrivi?
<tony__> ho inserito da terminale la seguente riga
<jiken> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5585276/
<tony__> sudo loadkeys it
<glpiana> tony__, perchè complicarsi la vita?
<andrea___> Si, Uso gdm e gnomeshell, dopo che sono andato via si è bloccato lo schermo, ho inserito la password ma invece di sbloccarsi rimane una schermata vuota grigia,
<tony__> ma mi dice impossibile trovare il file it
<glpiana> jiken, pare a posto
<tony__> si ci arrivo
<glpiana> tony__, in quella schermata, se guardi bene, vedi una tastiera
<tony__> si
<jiken> ma non tanto.....
<tony__> apro tastiera
<jiken> le finestre non posso muoverle....
<glpiana> tony__, e lì trovi il layout di tastiera
<tony__> ma non trovo le opzioni per cambiare lingua
<glpiana> jiken, che interfaccia stai usando adesso?
<tony__> ti metto lo stamp_
<jiken> sempre mate....
<glpiana> !image | tony__
<ubottu-it> tony__: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<ubot-it> tony__: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<jiken> ma non posso cambiare sessione
<glpiana> jiken, non so come altro spiegarti che qui non c'è supporto su mate
<jiken> ok hai fatto già molto!!!!!!!!!!
<glpiana> andrea___, qualcosa si sarà impallato
<glpiana> andrea___, non saprei come farti sbloccare lo schermo, ma posso dirti come controllare se il programma che ti interessa sta ancora andando
<tony__> http://imagebin.org/248922
<andrea___> Ho controllato  che sta funzionando il problema è come salvare! In realtà la schermata non è tutta grigia in alto c'è la barra di gnome-shell ma sulla sinistra c'è il mio nome con un lucchetto e come se il desktop non partisse e se premo ctrl + alt + l  si riattiva il lockscreen
<glpiana> tony__, che ci faccio con la schermata della chat?
<andrea___> Non c'è un modo per loggarmi da un altra parte e spostare la finestra che mi interessa e chiuderla?
<tony__> >(
<tony__> http://imagebin.org/248923
<glpiana> tony__, hai cliccato su impostazioni disposizione?
<glpiana> andrea___, non so aiutarti
<tony__> si.. metto lo stamp
<tony__> http://imagebin.org/248925
<glpiana> tony__, clicca sul + in basso a sinistra e aggiungi quella italiana
<andrea___> Il programma in questione è virtualbox sai se è possibile accedere ad una macchina da remoto mentre è in esecuzione?
<tony__> ok
<glpiana> andrea___, dovrei guardare il manuale, ma penso che tu  possa dare dei comandi da tty per spegnerla. provo a dare una occhiata ma non ti prometto nulla
<andrea___> Provo anch'io a vedere se posso bypassare il lockscreen, magari se trovassi il processo che lo controlla ma temo sia gdm
<glpiana> andrea___, guarda qui http://www.virtualbox.org/manual/ch08.html#vboxmanage-controlvm alla voce controlvm savestate
<tony__> risolto
<tony__> grazie glpiana
<kyan> bonjour
<kyan> qualcuno conosce qualcosa simile a daemon tools per linux?
<enzotib> kyan: per far cosa? probabilmente non ti serve
<kyan> enzotib, sto provando ad installare un gioco vecchissimo per dos con DosBox, ma da cdrom lagga. quindi ho creato una iso e montata con mountiso ma come provo ad avviarlo (con la directory montata anche da dosbox) è come se non trovasse il disco. Quindi ho pensato che si dovrebbe emulare qualche sorta di protezione come fa daemon tools ma non ho trovato niente del genere in rete.
<enzotib> kyan: lagga l'installazione?
<ade741> come istallo ubuntu da penna usb?
<kyan> enzotib, no lagga il gioco proprio
<enzotib> !installazione | ade741
<ubottu-it> ade741: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<ubot-it> ade741: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<kyan> per tal motivo ho realizzato di creare una iso, per evitare l'accesso al cdrom fisico e quindi velocizzare i tempi
<enzotib> kyan: quindi che significa "da cdrom lagga"?
<ade741> grazie
<kyan> enzotib, significa che se faccio partire il gioco dal disco fisico montato con Dosbox, lagga, i suoni vanno a scatti. Tal cosa non succede se uso Dosbox, con windows da virtualbox con la iso creata. Ma è assurdo dover avviare ogni volta una VM per fare un gioco in DOS O.o"
<kyan> quindi VirtualBox, emula oltre che la iso anche le drm del disco emulato. Al contrario di mountiso e simili.
<kyan> cdemu potrebbe ovviare al problema?
<enzotib> kyan: dalla finestra iniziale di dosbox, hai letto le info quando scrivi "intro cdrom"?
<enzotib> potrebbe essere utile
<kyan> si monta e funge
<enzotib> kyan: quindi? non ho capito se hai risolto o no
<kyan> sto provando con cdemu
<kyan> probabilmente il problema delle drm si risolve
<enzotib> vabbuò
<kyan> LOL
<kyan> di dove sei enzotib ?
<enzotib> 'ndovina
<kyan> se sei di napoli o provincia siamo vicini
<kyan> :D
<x12red> Salve a tutti...ho scaricato Ubuntu vorrei installarlo  senza supporto cd come posso farlo? grazie
<enzotib> !usbwin
<ubot-it> Scarica PenDriveLinux (http://www.pendrivelinux.com/downloads/Universal-USB-Installer/Universal-USB-Installer-1.9.0.9.exe) | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO | Attenzione: il programma è in inglese
<ubottu-it> Scarica PenDriveLinux (http://www.pendrivelinux.com/downloads/Universal-USB-Installer/Universal-USB-Installer-1.9.0.9.exe) | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO | Attenzione: il programma è in inglese
<enzotib> x12red: hai letto? era per te
<x12red> ok scarico il programma poi?
<enzotib> !installazione | x12red
<ubottu-it> x12red: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<x12red> si
<x12red> ok ora provo...grazie
<superrobyy> ciao. qualcuno mi da una mano con iptables? sto cercando di reindirizzare una connessione verso un'altro ip
<Ferruz> ciao
<Ferruz> c'è nessuno?
<enzotib> !nessuno | Ferruz
<ubot-it> Ferruz: se nessuno parla in canale non significa che non ci siano utenti attivi. Fate la vostra domanda  tecnica e se qualcuno vorrà rispondervi lo farà
<enzotib> !iptables | superrobyy
<ubot-it> superrobyy: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Sicurezza/Iptables
<superrobyy> enzotib avevo gia' guardato
<enzotib> superrobyy: cosa devi fare di preciso? "reindirizzare una connessione verso un altro ip" è un po' vago
<superrobyy> da un pc faccio una richiesta a 192.168.1.x:80 iptables mi deve reindirizzare su 192.168.1.y:100
<enzotib> tipo proxy?
<superrobyy> diciamo di si
<enzotib> usare squid?
<superrobyy> non mi serve un proxy
<xubuntu966> Ciao a tutti, qualcuno potrebbe darmi una mano? Ho installato ubuntu, ma nell'avvio và direttamente su windows 7 non facendomi scegliere se voglio entrare su di ubuntu o windows.....:(
<xubuntu966> xubuntu *
<superrobyy> enzotib con iptables ho gia' dato "iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -d 192.168.1.129 --dport 80 -j DNAT --to-destination 192.168.1.100:100" ma sembra non funzioni
<enzotib> superrobyy: a dire il vero non ne capisco molto di iptables, una volta ci ho giocato, ma ho dimenticato
<superrobyy> ok, grazie lo stesso ;)
<enzotib> superrobyy: inoltre penso che il livello applicativo HTTP non sia insensibile ad un cambio di server come questo
<enzotib> ma posso sbagliarmi
<xubuntu966> il caso voglia che sono un sistema di reti, non ho idea di come funzioni in Linux ma il °routing° è routing, quindi alle brutte puoi vedere la stessa funzione in Linux che problema hai ? BTW  vorrei capire come installare xubuntu!!  (o meglio come fallo partire lulz)
<enzotib> xubuntu966: puoi provare a fare il ripristino di grub
<enzotib> !grub | xubuntu966
<ubot-it> xubuntu966: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<xubuntu966> ah ok thanks ennzo, una cosa sola per cambiare la password di accesso invece? (ps: dove posso trovare una buona guida per linux? Vorrei avvicinarmi a questo mondo dal momento che ho finito il mio curriculm da CCIE, credo sia il caso di inizare :D)
<enzotib> !documentazione
<ubot-it> Documentazione ufficiale http://help.ubuntu-it.org - Documentazione della comunità http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Documentazione - Gruppo documentazione: pagina principale http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoDocumentazione
<enzotib> xubuntu966: http://help.ubuntu-it.org/12.10/server/1210server-it.pdf
<enzotib> xubuntu966: inoltre qui ci sono mooolte info interessanti: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/debian-reference/
<AggiornamentoFal> buonasera
<Guest49189> ciao
<AggiornamentoFal> qualcuno può aiutarmi? Ho un problema con gli aggiornamenti di Ubuntu
<Guest49189> ho un problema con un'installazione su server dell di ubuntu 12.04.1 desktop a 32b
<enzotib> AggiornamentoFal: spiega il problema nel dettaglio
<AggiornamentoFal> avevo lasciato Ubunto ad aggiornarsi, ma qualcuno senza saperlo ha spento il pc senza che finisse l'aggiornamento e adesso mi da errore ogni volta che cerco di aggiornarlo
<Guest49189> ho un dell poweredge t710 dual cpu con 64gb di ram
<Guest49189> ho installato un ubuntu 12.04.1 e si inchioda, non prende più input da tastiera
<AggiornamentoFal> i messaggi di errore che vengono visualizzati sono di questo genere:  seguenti pacchetti hanno dipendenze non soddisfatte:  gnome-blog : Dipende: python-gnomeapplet ma non è installabile E: Impossibile correggere i problemi, ci sono pacchetti danneggiati bloccati.
<Guest49189> installato su hd ssd 100gb nuovo con unica partizione + swap, idem dopo aggiornamenti
<AggiornamentoFal> ho provato anche ad eliminarli ma non me lo ha permesso
<mibofra> AggiornamentoFal, prova dando al terminale sudo apt-get install -f
<AggiornamentoFal> l'ho fatto
<AggiornamentoFal> anche questo mi restituisce un errore
<mibofra> AggiornamentoFal, se dai sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade?
<mibofra> al limite ti aiuto ad installare a mano alcune dipendenze irrisolte :))
<AggiornamentoFal> apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade li ho fatti...
<mibofra> AggiornamentoFal, dico di rifarli
<AggiornamentoFal> sì, li ho rifatti più di una volta dopo l'errore, quando li faccio non mi da errore ma comunque c'è qualcosa che non va, in quanto facendo apt-get upgrade prima ci metteva un ora adesso mezzo minuto
<Guest49189> niente, provo a reinstallare ma è già la terza volta... 8;
<enzotib> AggiornamentoFal: metti su pastebin l'output dei comandi
<enzotib> !pastebin | AggiornamentoFal
<ubot-it> AggiornamentoFal: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<gian_> ciao, come mai nella cartella /media mi trovo montate delle traccie es: track01.cdda.wma ecc. che invece avevo in una cartella nella scrivania?
<AggiornamentoFal>  1  2  3  4  5  6  7  8  9 10 11  	  Allora, facendo sudo apt-get upgrade adesso mi visualizza questo: Lettura elenco dei pacchetti... Fatto Generazione albero delle dipendenze        Lettura informazioni sullo stato... Fatto È utile eseguire "apt-get -f install" per correggere questi problemi. I seguenti pacchetti hanno dipendenze non soddisfatte:   libc6: Dipende: libc-bin (= 2.11.1-0ubuntu7.12) ma 2.15-0ubuntu10.3 è i
<AggiornamentoFal> credo che non abbia funzionato pastebin
<AggiornamentoFal> ah ecco, ho capito io sbagliato:
<AggiornamentoFal> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5585570/
<wborgo> perchè mettere una chat italiana in un network tedesco
<wborgo> bah
<Marcantonio98> Salve :)
<pietro59> buona sera posso avere un piccolo aiuto per formattare un hdd esterno?
<pietro59> nessuno che mi da una mano?
<pietro59> j4ck41 posso chiederti un aiuto?
<enzotib> pietro59: usa gparted
<pietro59> enzotib usato ma il problema è un'altro
<enzotib> pietro59: e allora spiegalo
<pietro59> ok allora l'hdd esterno e' un hp appena lo collego mi mostra il disco piu' un hplauncher la domanda e': come elimino l'hp launcher?
<leosacc> sera a tutti
<pietro59> sera
<enzotib> in che senso "mostra un hplauncher"?
<enzotib> pietro59: uno screenshot?
<enzotib> !image | pietro59
<ubot-it> pietro59: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<pietro59> ok
<pietro59> http://imagebin.org/248938
<Bupsss> buonasera
<pietro59> enzotib credo di aver fatto quello che chiedevi
<enzotib> pietro59: cioè c'è una partizione di nome hplauncher
<enzotib> pietro59: sudo fdisk -l
<enzotib> pietro59: output su pastebin
<enzotib> !pastebin | pietro59
<ubot-it> pietro59: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<pietro59> ok
<pietro59> enzotib fatto
<pietro59> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5585714/
<enzotib> pietro59: mount -l, sempre su pastebin
<pietro59> enzotib http://paste.ubuntu.com/5585722/
<enzotib> pietro59: hplauncher è il nome di un cdrom che hai inserito
<pietro59> non ho cdrom inseriti enzotib
<enzotib> pietro59: mah, così appare da quell'output
<pietro59> ti assicuro
<enzotib> pietro59: ls -l /dev/sr1
<pietro59> enzotib brw-rw----+ 1 root cdrom 11, 1 mar  4 18:23 /dev/sr1
<enzotib> pietro59: eject sr1
<pietro59> eject: impossibile espellere, ultimo errore: Argomento non valido
<enzotib> pietro59: eject da solo
<pietro59> si apre cassettino
<enzotib> pietro59: sudo umount /dev/sr1
<pietro59> umount: /dev/sr1: non montato
<enzotib> pietro59: di nuovo mount -l, su pastebin
<pietro59> enzotib http://paste.ubuntu.com/5585752/
<enzotib> pietro59: si vede ancora la scritta HPLAUNCHER sulla lista laterale del filemanager?
<pietro59> no
<pietro59> enzotib qual'era l'inghippo?
<enzotib> pietro59: e se espelli il disco e poi lo riattacchi? che succede? riappare la cosa?
<pietro59> si riappare
<pietro59> prima mi dice che è impossibile montare e poi riappare
<enzotib> pietro59: è strano, è come se fosse un cdrom
<pietro59> infatti
<pietro59> e se lo rimuovo in sicurezza entrambi si chiudono
<enzotib> pietro59: o te lo tieni, o lo rimuovi con sudo umount /dev/sr1
<enzotib> tanto, tenerlo lì non dovrebbe creare problemi
<pietro59> me lo tengo e basta
<pietro59> grazie cmq  spero un giorno di essere anch'io utile a qualcuino
<enzotib> prego
<pietro59> buona serata
<enzotib> ciao
<pietro59> ciao
<AggiornamentoFal> come si fa a creare una cartella nella cartella lists? Il comando crea cartella è disabilitato
<enzotib> AggiornamentoFal: cosa?
<enzotib> AggiornamentoFal: se parli di /var/lib/apt/lists, solo root può farlo, e non vedo a che scopo dovresti creare una directory lì
<AggiornamentoFal> enzotib quando provo a fare update mi dice che manca la cartella partial
<AggiornamentoFal> per questo ho cercato di crearla
<Bupsss> scusate... come posso fare uno screenshot della dashboard di gnome?
<ienoc> recupero memoria programma per ubuntu?
<ienoc> recupero memoria programma per ubuntu?
<_naxil_> ciao
<ienoc> recupero memoria programma per ubuntu?
<ienoc> aiuto recupero memoria programma per ubuntu?
<_naxil_> qualcuno sa dirmi perche' quando avvio ubuntu mi apre sempre firefox,chrome e due terminali?
<_naxil_> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<ienoc> aiuto programma recupero memoria per ubuntu?
<_naxil_> ienoc
<_naxil_> aspetta che qualcuno ti risp
<ienoc> naxil ma nn risponde nessuno?
<ienoc> forse non e il posto adatto?
<Ab3L> Bupsss: col tasto "print screen" non va?
<Ab3L> ienoc: personalmente non mi è chiara la tua domanda.
<ienoc> gdrescue puo recuperare la memoria?
<ienoc> gddrescue puo recuperare la memoria da un dispositivo mobile?
<sencillos001> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com
<jester-> ienoc: memoria ram?
<ienoc> si di un cellulare
<ienoc> ti spiego meglio?
<jester-> ienoc: che ne sappiamo noi dei cellofoni. ma se mpmta un os serio la ram la gestisce al meglio il kernel. la ram non è che scappi
<ienoc> allora ti spiego che non sono stato troppo chiaro
<sencillos001> http://xdcc_49
<jester-> sencillos001: ???
<ienoc> allora ho un cellulare nokia per sbaglio ho cancellato tutta la rubrica che era registrata nella memoria telefono, ora un amico mi a detto che esistono programmi che scarichi da internet gratuiti che ti recuperano tutta la memoria di quel cellulare dal inizio alla fine, e volevo sapere se solo per windows ci sono ho anche per utenti linux?
<jester-> ienoc: c'è
<jester-> ma da riga di comando
<ienoc> e come si chiama cosi lo installo
<ienoc> e poi se c'è ne sono tanti consigliami il più semplice da utilizzare
<Ab3L> ienoc: googlando ho trovato autopsy, ma non so se è nei repo ubuntu
<Ab3L> ienoc: autopsy di TSK
<jester-> photoqualcosa delpacchetto non ricordo
<ienoc> ab3l ma autopsy lo sai usare?
<Ab3L> jester-: sì. l'ho provato. ma poi ti devi guardare i file per riottenere il nome del file.
<jester-> Ab3L: è un po un casino, lo dovrebeb fare anche gddrescue
<jester-> ma sono meglio i tool di winz
<Ab3L> ienoc: sembrerebbe che usa un qualsiasi browser web per emulare un file manager.
<ienoc> ma e compatibile con linux? dove posso scaricarlo?
<Ab3L> autopsy è fatto per sistemi *nix (windows può usarlo con cygwin)
<jester-> ienoc: gddrescue sta nei repo ma non l'ho mai usato
<ienoc> ab3l se uso wine?
<jester-> ienoc: foremost
<ienoc> jester foremost=? cose?
<Ab3L> ienoc: anche photorec dovrebbe trovarsi nei repo. io non ho mai usato gddrescue, ma con photorec son riuscito a recuperare un bel po' di roba. l'unico problema di photorec è che non riprende i nomi originali dei file
<sencillos001> ???
<Ab3L> ienoc: per autopsy lo trovi qui (ci stanno anche i pacchetti per debian) http://www.sleuthkit.org/autopsy/desc.php
<jester-> mo ricordo
<sencillos001> non conosco bene il programma
<jester-> testdisk cone dentro photorec
<sencillos001> sto provando
<ienoc> allora cosa uso photorec ? autopsy? foremost?
<ienoc> secondo voi?
<jester-> ienoc: prova gddrescue e foremost
<ienoc> e photorec?
<jester-> photorec è potente ma è una casino
<ienoc> ok
<Ab3L> concordo con jester-. soprattutto per i nomi
<ienoc> ma poi sono compatibili con tutti i cellulari?
<Steeler> chi è che si è dimenticato di fare backup ?
<jester-> ienoc: non è questioni di cellofoni, ma se ti monta il cellofono come dati
<Steeler> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Ab3L> ienoc: forse quelli più vecchi no. io avevo recuperato un bel po' di roba da un vecchio nokia, ma con un software di windows.
<jester-> di solito sono in fat e farai la scansione del filesystem in fat
<ienoc> ok cmq foremot sul ubuntu software non me lo trova
<jester-> ienoc: io ce l'ho
<jester-> foremost
<ienoc> mi dai il comando dal terminale?
<ienoc> perfavore
<ienoc> per installarlo automaticamente
<jester-> sudo apt-get install foremost
<jester-> il caffè piu tardi
<jester-> !info foremost
<ubot-it> foremost (source: foremost): forensic program to recover lost files. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.5.7-2 (quantal), package size 41 kB, installed size 123 kB
<Ab3L> wow! pure autopsy è nei repo
<Ab3L> sudo apt-get install sleuthkit autopsy
<ienoc> raga ho messo foremost ma nn lo trovo dove si salva?
<jester-> scrivi foremost nel terminale se ti viene l'ernia a gurdare nei menu
<ienoc> guardo nei menu ma nn lo trovo
<ugone> ienoc, prova da terminale
<ienoc> lo provato mi esce questo
<ienoc> Processing: stdin
<ugone> da man foremost
<ienoc> ugone che vuoi dire?
<ugone> nel terminale scrivi man foremost
<massy> salve
<ugone> ti da le varie opzioni
<ugone> oppure foremost -h
<ienoc> e mi escono le opzioni e che faccio?
<ienoc> si ma non mi si apre comunque sto programma
<ienoc> va bè lascio stare
<massy> salve gente vorrei sapere per favore come posso eliminare uno dei due grub che ho nel pc, il primo lotengo situato in /dev/sda, mentre l'altro, situato in /dev/sdb, vorrei eliminarlo, come faccio? devo semplicemente cancellarli manualmente?
<massy> ehehehe
<massy> mi raccomando: nn urlate tutti insieme o io nn capisco niente
<massy> ehehehe
<ugone> massy,  non so come eliminare il secondo grub ma come fai ad averne 2?
<Ab3L> massy: prima di tutto, come mai hai due grub? sei sicuro di non aver bisogno di entrambi?
<leosacc> chiudo buona serata a tutti...
<massy> salve
<guest0> qualcuno ha una nvidia 6xx con ubuntu 12.10?
<jester-> guest0: problema?
<guest0> driver.
<jester-> guest0: che hai usato
<guest0> sulla 12.04 riuscivo a metterli, qui ovviamente no :D
<guest0> quelli scaricabili dal sito
<guest0> 310.32
<jester-> guest0: attivali da driver agiuntivi
<jester-> guest0: scaricati dal sito sono veleno
<guest0> il problema è che non c'erano dopo averli installati
<guest0> quindi apt-get install nvidia-current?
<jester-> guest0: se non è un deb mica li vdi
<jester-> vedi, come tutta la rova compilata sul psto
<jester-> guest0: fai da driver aggiuntivi ma prima sevi rimuovere i compilati
<jester-> guest0: sorgenti sftware --> etichetta driver aggiuntivi
<guest0> ok ci riprovo
<jester-> guest0: come hai installato in shell nvidisticass.run --uninstall
<guest0> faccio un'installazione pulita di ubuntu prima
<jester-> guest0: fai pure una prova
<guest0> mhh no non va
<jester-> guest0: visto che sono installati, al menu grub di avvio batti e quindi aggiungi nomodeset prima di quiet splash
<jester-> F10 per fare il boot se va lo si rende definitivo
<guest0> sono installati ma a quanto pare non vanno
<jester-> guest0: facile che carica pure i nouveau  nomodeset ovvia al problema
<guest0> i nouveau sono disinstallati
<jester-> .run --uninstall
<jester-> poi sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-nouveau
<jester-> reboot
<jester-> guest0: sudo service lightdm stop per stoppare x
<jester-> o il .run ne si installa ne si rimuove
<guest0> la seconda
<guest0> mi conviene partire da un'installazione pulita, ho tentato di tutto
<jester-> vedi te
<jester-> comunque abilita da driver aggiuntivi
<jester-> che stoppa i nuvò
<jester-> senza toglierli
<guest0> ah ok
<jester-> col .run non si deve avere X attivo
<guest0> poi stoppo il server x e installo da nvidia-current o da .run?
<guest0> si esatto
<jester-> guest0: ma hai detto di avrlo installato
<guest0> ci ho provato ma non va piu niente :D
<jester-> stoppa x
<jester-> ti trovi in shell
<jester-> logghi
<jester-> sudo nvidiasticass.run --uninstall
<jester-> poi sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-nouveau
<jester-> sudo reboot
<jester-> poi attivi da aggiuntivi
<jester-> o prima contro-alt-F2 logghi
<guest0> ok ci provo
<jester-> sudo service lightdm stop
<guest0> si faccio cosi altrimenti di bugga
<jester-> e fai il resto
<jester-> metti il .run nella home cosi non devi far cd
<calimero_82> salve ragazzi
<giggi> ciao
#ubuntu-it 2013-03-05
<calimero_82> ragazzi c'è qualcuno?
<giggi> ma siete sulla cosa?
<calimero_82> sisi
<calimero_82> gli ho dato l indirizzo
<giggi> a chi
<calimero_82> a quello che sta parlando
<giggi> al tipo che parla?
<calimero_82> si chiama matteo
<giggi> ok ok
<calimero_82> si
<calimero_82> tu ne capisci?
<calimero_82> :D
<giggi> ma allora funziona !
<giggi> no non ne capisco molto
<giggi> mi sono appena cpnnesso
<calimero_82> ma ci sta mibofra?
<giggi> bu
<giggi> ma il coso della cosa ci legge?
<calimero_82> si
<giggi> dove legge i messaggi che legge!
<giggi> comunque dice cose interessanti
<calimero_82> solo che sulla chat di youtube
<giggi> ho capito
<calimero_82> eh si
<calimero_82> ma ci sta qualche operatore?
<giggi> ma tutti gli altri nik presenti?
<giggi> mah
<giggi> ascolto ancora un pò e andrò a dormire. Buonanotte a tutti
<calimero_82> ?
<calimero_82> non ho capito giggi
<guest0> c'è qualcuno che si intende di driver nvidia sulla 12.10?
<mibofra> calimero_82, ciao :))
<guest0> ho un piccolo problema con i pacchetti da terminale
<guest0> a ogni apt-get che faccio, sia install che remove mi dice "E: Impossibile trovare il pacchetto"
<ale_> ciao
<ale_> chi mi puo' aiutare
<ale_> ?
<glpiana> ola
<akis24> giorno
<Nick__> ciao a tutti.
<Nick__> scusate il disturbo. avrei un piccolo problema con ubuntu 12.10
<Nick__> riguardante la scheda grafica. il portatile in questione monta scheda grafica amd x1600
<Nick__> praticamente non riesco ad attivare l'accellerazione 3d. ora mi dice che ho un basso profilo come grafica e non riesco a fare nulla....
<cristian_c> Nick__, che driver stai usando?
<Nick__> ciao sapresti darmi un aiuto!?
<cristian_c> Nick__, che driver stai usando?
<Nick__> come driver ho trovato sullo store quelli di amd da circa 100mb
<Nick__> appena messo mi ha detto che ho un basso profilo
<Nick__> ho riacceso il pc, ho 4 scelte: farlo partire in low graphics; reconfigurare la scheda;  troubleshoot the error; o uscire ed andare nella console
<Nick__> inoltre appena faccio vai a terminale, non vedo più nulla. nero ovunque
<cristian_c> Nick__, apri un terminale e digita: lspci -k
<cristian_c> Nick__, poi usa pastebin
<cristian_c> !paste | Nick__
<ubot-it> Nick__: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Nick__> io sto usando un altro portatile per scrivere qui, adesso ci provo
<TaLaDo> -.-
<Nick__> ora ho lo schermo nero... ho scritto il comando ma niente
<Nick__> mi lampeggia il trattino
<cristian_c> hai premuto invio?
<Nick__> si. se continuo cambia solo riga
<Nick__> ho riavviato cosa scelgo delle 4: farlo partire in low graphics; reconfigurare la scheda;  troubleshoot the error; o uscire ed andare nella console
<OverMe> Nick__, prova a scegliere "riconfigura scheda" e vedi che fa
<cristian_c> già
<OverMe> essenzialmente hai installato un driver che per la tua scheda non va bene. per la x1600 c'è solo il driver open ed era installato di default
<Nick__> mi dà 2 scelte: usa il default o backed-up configuration... cosa faccio?
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> Nick__, quindi il drive non l'hai trovato in Driver aggiuntivi?
<cristian_c> *driver
<cristian_c> Nick__, default
<OverMe> Nick__, default
<Nick__> direi di no....  facendo default mi ritorna sempre nella scelta
<OverMe> poi riavvia
<Nick__> riavvio con ctrl+alt+canc??
<Nick__> non ho un tasto o un qualcosa con scritto riavvia...
<cristian_c> Nick__, ctrl+alt+f1
<Nick__> ora mi chiede il login
<Nick__> ho fatto il login e mi dice l'utente collegato
<cristian_c> Nick__, fallo
<cristian_c> Nick__,  sudo reboot
<Nick__> eseguito
<Nick__> mi ridice la stessa cosa..... low graphics
<cristian_c> Nick__, hai riavviato?
<Nick__> si riavviato come mi hai spiegato, però mi ridà lo stesso screen
<Nick__> se facessi un ripristino.... è possibile?? è inutile??
<cristian_c> Nick__, prova
<cristian_c> Nick__, in ogni caso dovresti disinstallare quei driver
<cristian_c> Nick__, che poi non ho capito dove li hai presi
<Nick__> nello store di ubuntu... adesso non ricordo come si chiama
<Guest28917> salve a tutti, ho un problema con un hard disk... volevo chiedervi quale programma mi consigliate di utilizzare per scandire e riparare eventuali settori danneggiati...vi ringrazio
<Nick__> hdd regenerator
<Nick__> quindi ripristinando non mi toglie i driver grafici??
<Guest28917> nick dicevi a me per hdd regenerator? ho provato ad utilizzarlo ma la versione di prova non mi scandisce l'intero hard disk e non sono riuscito a "trovare" la versione full...
<cristian_c> Nick__, ma se sono disponibili soloi radeon, non è possibile
<cristian_c> Nick__, pupi provare
<cristian_c> Nick__, comunque, non è chiaro come li hai installati
<cristian_c> épuoi
<Nick__> si dicevo a te guest, cerca su torrent cè sicuramente
<Nick__> li ho installati dal market, con il terminal non riesco perchè non conosco ancora i comandi....
<Nick__> adesso sono nell'installazione nuova
<Nick__> sarebbe meglio reinstallare o elimina e reinstalla??
<cristian_c> Nick__, mi pare sufficente reinstalla
<cristian_c> *sufficiente
<cristian_c> sono scelte
<Nick__> cristian_c, grazie adesso provo
<Nick__> Guest28917, vuoi che provo a farti io un hdd regenerator??
<cristian_c> Nick__, evita di metterti in questi casini, comunque
<cristian_c> di installare roba a casaccio
<Nick__> cristian c, cosa intendi??' x hdd regenerator??
<cristian_c> ?
<Nick__> a ok
<cristian_c> !kappa | Nick__
<ubot-it> Nick__: www.nokappa.it
<Nick__> ho capito male io... sorry
<Nick__> sto reinstallando ubuntu, cristian c hai tempo per seguirmi ancora per un pò... per cercare di inserire i driver corretti
<Nick__> potresti??
<cristian_c> Nick__, ti è stato già detto che i driver sono già presenti
<cristian_c> Nick__, non devi installare altri driver
<cristian_c> e stai lontano da ppa e driver video
<Nick__> cristian c, ok! però mi dice scheda grafica sconosciuta
<Nick__> e non ho l'accelerazione 3d
<Nick__> oltretutto non mi va nemmeno skype
<cristian_c> Nick__, ma chi lo dice (scheda grafica sconosciuta)?
<cristian_c> Nick__, vai sul sito di radeon e controlli cosa è supportato per la tua scheda
<Nick__> nelle impostazioni di sistema
<cristian_c> Nick__, oltretutto, skype no c'entra niente con il problema
<cristian_c> Nick__, va in live
<cristian_c> *non
<Nick__> in live va!? e installato no! che brutta cosa....
<Nick__> mi sembra che la mia scheda sia supportata solo fino al 9.3 catalist
<cristian_c> Nick__, no, sei tu che lo incasini?
<cristian_c> Nick__, e dove l'hai letto
<cristian_c> ?
<Nick__> sul sito di ati mi da solo i 9.3
<Nick__> e poi manco riesco ad installare il .run dei driver
<cristian_c> Nick__, ecco, e io ti avevo appena suggerito di starne alla larga
<cristian_c> Nick__, ma non avevi detto di averlo installato dallo store?
<cristian_c> XD
<cristian_c> Nick__, e vedo anche che non ascolti
<Nick__> si. poi ho cercato su ati
<Nick__> tutto questo l'ho fatto prima di chiedere qui... ^^
<cristian_c> Nick__, e quindi hai già fatto un errore
<Nick__> yes! forse anche 2 o 3. sono un novizio di ubuntu
<cristian_c> si vede
<cristian_c> Nick__, ripeto, evita il sito amd e i ppa
<cristian_c> Nick__, vai sul sito radeon per contrlalre se hai il supproto all'accelerazione 3d
<Nick__> Capito! ora li evito
<cristian_c> bene
<cristian_c> altrimenti ti ritrovi in questa situazione
<Nick__> infatti è decisamente brutta come situazione
<Nick__> http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/linux/Legacy/Pages/radeon_linux.aspx
<Nick__> questo è quello che trovo?
<Nick__> !!!!!
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> Nick__, aridagli
<cristian_c> continui a cercare nel sito sbagliato
<Nick__> scrivo radeon
<cristian_c> lol
<Nick__> x1600
<Nick__> linux
<cristian_c> io non parlo del sito amd
<Nick__> esiste qualcos'altro!?
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> Nick__, http://www.x.org/wiki/radeon
<cristian_c> Nick__, http://www.x.org/wiki/RadeonFeature
<Nick__> sembra non ci sia la mia scheda x1600.... ma porcaccia!!!!
<cristian_c> Nick__, devi capire anche di che tipo è prima, no?
<cristian_c> XD
<cristian_c> Nick__, non ci sono i nomi delle schede, ma il tipo
<Nick__> per tipo cosa intendi... rxxx se non sbaglio avevo letto qualche giorno fa che è nel "gruppo" R500
<cristian_c> Nick__, può essere
<cristian_c> sì, è diviso a gruppi
<Nick__> rv 530
<cristian_c> eh
<Nick__> è il codice
<cristian_c> non sembra ci siano cose strane
<Nick__> mentro il modello m58
<cristian_c> Nick__, quindi il metodo che hai usato per afrontare la cosa è sbagliato
<cristian_c> *affrontare
<cristian_c> *prima
<Nick__> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_ATI_graphics_processing_units#Radeon_R500_.28X1xxx.29_series
<cristian_c> Nick__, in ogni caso, controlla con lspci -k
<Nick__> è circa a metà
<cristian_c> e vedi che driver usa
<cristian_c> sulla live
<Nick__> quindi finisco di installare e poi avvio la live, apro il terminal e scrivo quel comando
<cristian_c> no....
<cristian_c> Nick__, prova in live
<Nick__> ehm... avevo già fatto partire la reinstallazione!!! ^^ mi sa che prima deve finire giusto? o posso far partire lo stesso il live??
<cristian_c> uhm, fai finire ovviamente
<cristian_c> e poi prova sulla partizione installata
<Nick__> Okey!!!
<Nick__> quindi posso far partire anche da ubuntu il cd?? o devo riavviare??
<cristian_c> mmm
<cristian_c> Nick__, no, semplicemente puoi digitare il comando anche sulla partizione installata
<Nick__> ah si!? quale sarebbe??' =)
<cristian_c> Nick__, sempre lo stesso
<cristian_c> lspci -k
<cristian_c> utile in tante occasioni
<Nick__> è multi uso questo comando. magnifico
<Nick__> cristian_c, è lunghissima la reinstallazione
<Nick__> con questa mi toglie i driver che ho installato???
<cristian_c> Nick__, l'ultima frase non ha senso, il sistema viene reinstallato, come se fosse nuovo
<cristian_c> ogni configurazioe precedente va persa
<cristian_c> *configurazione
<Nick__> però mi diceva che mi dovrebbe mantenere i programmi reinstallati.... dovrebbe
<cristian_c> uhm
<cristian_c> la reinstallazione no
<cristian_c> magari il ripristino sì
<Nick__> sto riavviando il pc
<coltore> buongiorno!
<coltore> c'è qualcuno che può darmi una mano?
<octavarium> ciao
<cristian_c> !qualcuno | coltore
<ubot-it> coltore: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<octavarium> ho provato ad installare ubuntu server 12.04 64 bit, mi da questo errore: errore durante il tentativo d'installazione del kernel. linux-generic-lts-quantal
<cristian_c> octavarium, da dove hai preso il kernel?
<octavarium> ho scaricato e masterizzato la iso dal sito ubuntu e ho fatto un'installazione nuova
<cristian_c> e quindi?
<octavarium> durante l'installazione mi da l'errore
<OverMe> quantal non è la 12.04
<octavarium> 12.04.2
<OverMe> comunque non è quantal
<octavarium> mi da questo errore, nn saprei
<cristian_c> mmmm
<octavarium> sto provando con una versione a 32 bit della 12.10 sperando si risolva ma preferivo la LTS
<cristian_c> octavarium, davvero, non capisco, da dove hai preso quel kernel?
<octavarium> che intendi da dove l'hai preso? io ho seguito i passi dell'installazione come ho sempre fatto
<octavarium> e la iso è quella ufficiale
<coltore> ok,scusate! Ho installato ubuntu 12.10 64 bit su virtualbox! L'installazione prosegue perfettamente, ma quando finisce ed accedo mi da l'errore compiz arrestato
<cristian_c> octavarium, spiega cos'hai fatto durante l'installazione della versione server
<cristian_c> coltore, quanta ram gli hai dato?
<coltore> 14510MB
<octavarium> premetto che ho 2 hdd in raid 1. ho settato il nome utente e la password, la rete configurata automaticamente in dhcp, ho iniziato la procedura di partizionamento guidato andato a buon fine, è partita la fase di installazione sistema di base. durante questa ultima procedura, schermata rossa con errore sopracitato
<cristian_c> coltore, 14 Gb mi sembra esagerato XD
<coltore> scusa c'è uno zero in +XD
<cristian_c> coltore, allora è poco
<cristian_c> coltore, 1.5 Gb o 2 GB
<coltore> quanta ne serve + o -?
<coltore> ok provo
<cristian_c> octavarium, sei sulla 12.10?
<cristian_c> octavarium, non ricevi altri messai?
<cristian_c> *messaggi
<octavarium> no
<cristian_c> octavarium, comunque il nome del kernel è assai strano
<cristian_c> dato che quantal non è una lts
<octavarium> mi chiede di tornare al menu di selezione delle operazioni, faccio partire installazione del sistema di base, mi propone altri kernel tra cui linux-headers-3.5.0-23-generic, seleziono questo e si blocca
<octavarium> concordo che sia parecchio strano, ne faccio a decine di installazioni ma una cosa del genere non si è mai vista
<OverMe> octavarium, hai controllato l'md5 del disco/iso/penna_usb ?
<octavarium> si
<Ciro> Salve a tutti
<octavarium> tutto corretto
<OverMe> octavarium, se premi alt+f(non mi ricordo il numero) dovrebbe aprirti una shell con il log di quello che sta facendo l'installazione
<octavarium> ALT+F2, si fatto ma si blocca non accede
<Ciro> ho bisogno di una mano con Ubuntu 10.04, qualcuno è disponibile ad aiutarmi?
<cristian_c> !qualcuno | Ciro
<ubot-it> Ciro: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<Ciro> ok, su un pc con ubuntu 10.04 ho problemi con youtube, giochi flash player e giochi su facebook, cosa mi consigliate fare?
<paul_> Buongiorno volevo installare l'ultima versione 12.10 su un vecchio pc del 98 (sostituire windows 98) sapete dirmi se ci sono dei requisiti minimi di RAM o CPU?
<cristian_c> Ciro, di fare l'upgrade dato che fra un mese scade il supporto
<cristian_c> paul_, non credo proprio
<OverMe> paul_, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RequisitiDiSistema
<Ciro> Paul, per quello che sò ti consiglierei lubuntu oppure ubuntu 10, in ogni caso ti rimando alla ricerca dei requisiti che sono stati postati sul sito di ubuntu o sul forim, facendo ricerca tramite google
<cristian_c> Ciro, lubuntu al massimo gira su pc con winxp
<cristian_c> la vedo dura
<paul_> quindi lubuntu gira su xp.. quindi se quel pc ha win 98 non c'è niente da fare?
<cristian_c> paul_, non è che gira, è paragonabile
<cristian_c> paul_, semplicemente *buntu non è la soluzione
<Ciro> su un pc con 98 ci ho messo xp e poi ubuntu 9 o 10, non avevo problemi, l'unica cosa e che non ricordo la ram, perdonate se poi la mia esperienza non è proprio tecnica ma si basa su prove fatte
<cristian_c> paul_, e l'unica è provare con distro minimali
<cristian_c> paul_, argomento esterno a questo chan
<Ciro> quoto cristian_c
<cristian_c> Ciro, evidentemente ne è passato di tempo
<cristian_c> Ciro, anni fa i pc erano diversi
<cristian_c> una 12.10 o una 12.04 non ci gira
<paul_> grazie .. ho letto il wiki.. e mi sa che non ho la ram.. scusate la mi ignoranza e se l'argomento è fuori chat.. ma distro ancor più minimali di *buntu dove si trovano? era solo per non buttare via proprio l'intero pc... grazie
<cristian_c> paul_, dipende, non pensare di farci girare chissà cosa
<cristian_c> è roba anni '90
<cristian_c> paul_, se googli le info non mancano slle distribuzioni minimali
<cristian_c> *sulle
<cristian_c> paul_, oppure, ci aggiungi la ram e ci installi lubuntu, se ci gira
<paul_> sì capisco ma mi serve giusto per andare su internet .. grazie cristian  proverò a vedere se trovo un pò di ram da qualche parte..
<Ciro> cristian_c quanto al pc ubu10 che stò crcando di migliorare, dici di fare l'aggiornamento di versione?
<reddos> ciao a tutti chi sa se con ubuntu 10.04 32 bit si puo aggiornare il navigatore mio moov 400  grazie
<OverMe> paul_, cerca puppylinux
<cristian_c> OverMe, puppy ha il difetto di girare tutta in ram, con la frugal
<Ciro> il pc mi cheide se in effetti lo voglio aggiornare alla 12, ma credo che sia chiedergli troppo
<cristian_c> Ciro, guarda i rilasci supportati
<Guest28917> salve a tutti, ho un problema con un hard disk... volevo chiedervi quale programma mi consigliate di utilizzare per scandire e riparare eventuali settori danneggiati...vi ringrazio
<cristian_c> !rilasci | Ciro
<ubot-it> Ciro: Scalette di rilascio: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Rilasci | Cicli di vita delle versioni: http://www.ubuntu-it.org/index.php?page=Rilascio_nuove_versioni
<cristian_c> Guest28917, l'hard disk è quello su cui stai usando ubuntu?
<cristian_c> reddos, beh, la 10.04 non è un tantino vecchia?
<reddos> si lo so ma mi trovo bene
<cristian_c> reddos, ricordati che fra un mese scade il supporto
<cristian_c> quindi dovrai aggiornare per forza
<reddos> ma io ho un pc vecchi
<cristian_c> mmm
<cristian_c> reddos, allora usa una derivata
<cristian_c> più leggera
<reddos> cera windows xp
<Ciro> l'aggiornamento comporta la perdita di dati?
<cristian_c> reddos, caratteristiche?
<cristian_c> Ciro, hai la /home separata?
<Ciro> ?!?
<reddos> 512 ramm
<cristian_c> !partizioni | Ciro
<ubot-it> Ciro: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni - Vedi anche !gparted
<cristian_c> reddos,lubuntu scelta obbligatsa
<cristian_c> *obbligata
<cristian_c> xubuntu ci girerà male
<reddos> lo so ma non mi piace
<cristian_c> reddos, allora prova a partire da cd minimale e ci installi soltanto quello che ti serve
<cristian_c> reddos, oppure ti rivolgi ad altra distro
<reddos> lo sai ci ho penzato
<cristian_c> !minimale
<ubot-it> Installazione minimale di Ubuntu : http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/CdMinimale
<reddos> mi dai il link dove si puo scaricare 12,10 minimale grazie
<cristian_c> reddos, credo che al link del iwki ci sia qualche riferimento
<cristian_c> :D
<cristian_c> *wiki
<reddos> ok ci guardo
<reddos> ma x il navigatore
<glpiana> reddos: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/CdMinimale
<cristian_c> reddos, per il navigatore , puoi riprovare a testare su rilascio più aggiornato
<cristian_c> reddos, comunque, c'è una sezione apposita sul wiki
<Guest28917> cristian_c, no l'hd l'ho tolto e montato su un hd esterno...adesso è collegato tramite usb al pc sul quale ho installato ubuntu 12.10
<cristian_c> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili
<cristian_c> diciamo che ci sono alcuni link
<reddos> ma ci ho   gua rdato su  wiki ma no ci ho capito nulla
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> Guest28917, allora va smontato prima
<cristian_c> Guest28917, e poi apri gnome disk utility (gestore dischi)
<cristian_c> reddos, fai un passo alla volta
<cristian_c> dubito che sulla 10.04 tu abbia molta più fortuna
<reddos> ok grazie
<cristian_c> rispetto a una versione più recente
<Guest28917> cristian_c, per smontato che intendi? devo scollegare l'hd esterno dal pc? e poi aprire gestore dischi ?
<cristian_c> Guest28917, \per 'smontato' intendo con il filesystem disattivato
<cristian_c> Guest28917, nello stesso modo in cui smonti una pendrive usb
<cristian_c> prima di scollegarla
<Guest28917> cristian_c, smontato ma non trovo gestore dischi...ho solo dischi o gestore di archivi dal dash
<cristian_c> Guest28917, gnome-disk-utility
<Guest28917> cristian_c, ho cercato su software center e mi da che corrisponde al mio dischi gia installato...se apro dischi mi fa vedere l'hard disk principale, il cd e l'hd esterno...è questo il programma?
<cristian_c> beh, penso di sì
<cristian_c> Guest28917, fai un controllo SMART sul disco
<Guest28917> cristian_c, su quello esterno non mi permette di farlo...su quello pricipale si...devo "montare" l'hd esterno?
<cristian_c> Guest28917, forse non ha la funzione smart?
<cristian_c> Posta una schermata
<Guest28917> aspetta un minuto
<Ciro> cristian_c cosa dovrei cercare su g parted?
<cristian_c> !image | marco2
<ubot-it> marco2: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<cristian_c> Ciro, mi sfugge la domanda che mi hai fatto
<Ciro> devo aggiornare ubuntu10 e ti ho chiesto se perdevo dati e tu mi hai detto della cartella home?
<cristian_c> Ciro, io ti ho palrato di partizioni
<cristian_c> Ciro, controla in gparted
<cristian_c> Ciro, oppure con: sudo fdisk -l
<cristian_c> *parlato
<Ciro> con gparted vedo semplicemente le partizioni classiche di ubuntu: ext4, extended e la swap
<cristian_c> Ciro, posta unan schermata
<cristian_c> *una
<Ciro> e la non allocata di 1,00MiB
<cristian_c> Ciro, posta unan schermata
<gregorio8780> ciao ragazzi.... ho un problema con lo schermo su ubuntu
<gregorio8780> le immagini fuoriescono dai lati della mia tv
<cristian_c> gregorio8780, cambia risoluzione
<gregorio8780> è una settimana che cerco di risolvere il problema ma niene
<cristian_c> o refresh
<gregorio8780> vi spiego.. ho una scheda grafica nvidia, driver open source...
<gregorio8780> su windows succedeva la stessa cosa
<gregorio8780> ma dalle impostazioni della scheda potevo ridimensionare manualmnmete lo schermo
<gregorio8780> adesso su windows ho una risoluzione di 1824x1026
<gregorio8780> come posso provare a mettere tale risoluzione anche su ubunut 12.10
<cristian_c> gregorio8780, dalle impostazini?
<cristian_c> *impostazioni
<gregorio8780> christian_c dalle impostazioni di sistema non c'è questa risoluzione
<gregorio8780> *cristian
<dogpi> help non mi rileva l'ipod
<cristian_c> gregorio8780, xrandr -q
<cristian_c> dogpi, è normale
<dogpi> e come devo fare? ho scaricato pure dal software center il gestore ipod ma nn lo trova comunque
<cristian_c> !image | Ciro
<ubot-it> Ciro: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<cristian_c> dogpi, lsusb && lsusb -t
<dogpi> ccristian sono due comandi ho e solo uno da terminale?
<cristian_c> *o *è
<cristian_c> dogpi, ne ho messi due insieme
<cristian_c> coem se fosse uno
<cristian_c> *come
<dogpi> mi invi pastebin cosi ti faccio vedere cosa mi e uscito
<cristian_c> !paste | dogpi
<ubot-it> dogpi: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian_c> dogpi, puoi falro anche tu
<cristian_c> *farlo
<dogpi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5587681/ cristian
<cristian_c> dogpi, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1713377
<dogpi> cose cristian?
<dogpi> cristian non so l'inglese!
<cristian_c> lol
<dogpi> cristian non e che potresti aiutarmi te?
<cristian_c> dogpi, mm
<cristian_c> ora non posso, devo uscire
<cristian_c> ma salvati quella pagina
<dogpi> qualcuno che mi puo aiutarmi?
<cristian_c> !qualcuno | dogpi
<ubot-it> dogpi: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<cristian_c> dogpi, puoi farti aiutare a seguire quella procedura anche sul forum italiano
<dogpi> ok ora vedo
<dogpi> grazie
<cristian_c> così ti seguono passo passo
<cristian_c> salvati la pagoina
<cristian_c> *pagina
<coltore> cristian_c ho impostato la ram a 2 gb e ho reistallato ma mi da di nuovo lo stesso problema
<coltore> Ho installato ubuntu 12.10 64 bit su virtualbox! L'installazione prosegue perfettamente, ma quando finisce ed accedo mi da l'errore compiz si è arrestartp inaspettatamente
<glpiana> coltore: hai installato l'extension pack di vbox?
<coony> ciao
<coony> quale versione di virtual box consigliate di usare
<coony> ciao glpiana
<glpiana> ola coltore
<glpiana> -.-
<glpiana> ola coony
<coony> e da u sacco di tempo che non passavo
<Ciro> esco, a piùtardi, buon appetito a tutti
<marco2> ho un problema con un hard disk esterno, qualcuno puo indicarmi un programma per controllare e riparare eventuali settori danneggiati?
<glpiana> marco2: che versione usi? ubuntu kubuntu, altro?
<marco2> ho gia provato con gnome disk utility ma non mi fa eseguire ne comandi smart ne formattare ne altro
<marco2> glpiana, uso ubuntu 12.10 con ambiene unity
<glpiana> marco2: non ti fa eseguire nulla dando errori o motivazioni?
<marco2> glpiana, per quanto riguarda formattazione e benchmark mi da errori subito dopo aver avviato le procedure, per i comandi smart non ho proprio la possibilita di lanciarli...
<glpiana> marco2: e che errori ricevi?
<marco2> glpiana, te li scrivo
<marco2> Errore nel posizionarsi all'offset 2500591616 (g-io-error-quark, 13) per benchmark
<marco2> Error synchronizing after initial wipe: Timed out waiting for object (udisks-error-quark, 0) se provo a formattarlo
<glpiana> marco2: io error, errore di input output sa di disco andato.
<marco2> glpiana, anche io ho questa impressione
<marco2> glpiana, c'è un modo per esserne certi al 100%?
<glpiana> marco2: c'è un cd scaricabile da internet free che continee un mucchio di utility per i dischi, ma al momento mi sfugge il nome. dammi un attimo che magari me lo ricordo
<glpiana> marco2: http://www.hiren.info/pages/bootcd
<marco2> glpiana, ok ti ringrazio...cmq la cosa strana è che pero se provo a salvarci file o a copiare da questo hd delle cose....me le fa copiare e non mi fa problemi
<glpiana> marco2: aspetta
<glpiana> marco2: non è che il problema sta nel fatto che il disco è montato?
<marco2> che palline era montato...ma cmq mi da sempre errori...aspetta che te li riposto scusami
<marco2> Error synchronizing after initial wipe: Timed out waiting for object (udisks-error-quark, 0) se formatto mi da sempre questo
<marco2> Errore nel posizionarsi  2500591616 (g-io-error-quark, 13) stessa cosa per benchmark
<glpiana> marco2: prova col cd che ti ho indicato
<akis24> ciao
<marco2> glpiana, ok ma come faccio a scaricarmi l'immagine per creare il cd?
<glpiana> marco2: penso da qui http://www.hirensbootcd.org/download/
<marco2> glpiana, grazie
<marco2> ora scarico e faccio il cd... ma poi quale programma mi consigli di utilizzare?
<glpiana> marco2: scompatti il file zip e dentro c'è il file .iso. ci clicchi col destro e scrivi su disco
<dogpi> ipod non rilevato da ubuntu?
<dogpi> ipod non rilevato da ubuntu come risolvere il problema?
<dogpi> ipod non rilevato da ubuntu cosa fare?
<glpiana> dogpi: lo chiedi ancora molte volte?
<glpiana> !ipod | dogpi
<ubot-it> dogpi: ipod is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Multimedia/Audio/Ipod
<bacardy100> salve avrei ho ubuntu 12.4 mi serve un programma che mi ricerca reti wireless chi mi aiuta
<glpiana> bacardy100: scrivi nel temrinale: sudo iwlist scan           e vedrai l'elenco delle reti wireless disponibili
<dogpi> cosa vuol dire aprire con i privilegi di amministrazione?
<glpiana> dogpi: dacci un contesto
<bacardy100> mi dice questo  Interface doesn't support scanning.
<dogpi> Per ovviare al problema è sufficiente aprire con i privilegi di amministrazione e con un editor di testo il file /lib/udev/rules.d/90-libgpod.rules e quindi modificare la voce
<bacardy100>  Interface doesn't support scanning.
<glpiana> dogpi: vuol dire editare il file con privilegi di amministratore. in pratica se dovessi usare gedit per editare il file dovresti avviarlo da terminale con: gksu gedit  /lib/udev/rules.d/90-libgpod.rules
<dogpi> ok grazie
<glpiana> bacardy100: mi sa che la tua scheda al momento non è correttamente funzionante
<bacardy100> cioe
<glpiana> bacardy100: "non va"
<glpiana> bacardy100: metti su pastebin l'output del comando lspci
<glpiana> !paste | bacardy100
<ubot-it> bacardy100: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<bacardy100> scusate ma non sono molto pratico
<glpiana> bacardy100: sai come aprire un temrinale?
<glpiana> *terminale
<bacardy100> si
<glpiana> bacardy100: scrivi: lspci           e poi premi invio
<bacardy100> ok
<glpiana> bacardy100: poi selezioni tutto, tasto destro -> copia, poi vai sulla pagina che ti ho indicato, incolli il tutto, compili e prosegui secondo le indicazioni di ubot-it
<bacardy100> in poster che scrivo
<dogpi> acchio ho fatto come mi dice la guida ma non ho risolto nulla :(
<glpiana> bacardy100: puoi scriverci bacardy
<bacardy100> in syntax
<glpiana> bacardy100: lascialo così com'è... comuqnue è tutto scritto nel messaggio di ubot-it
<bacardy100> ok fatto....ora
<glpiana> <ubot-it> bacardy100: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<dogpi> e da stamattina che c i provo inutile far funzionare l'ipod con ubuntu?
<bacardy100> glpiana fatto ora che faccio
<glpiana> bacardy100: fatto cosa? non vedo nessun link
<bacardy100> ho copiato tutto e premuto paste
<glpiana> ...e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Luca> Ciao, ho un problema con il supporto linguistico. Chi mi può aiutare?
<glpiana> Luca: esponi il problema
<dogpi> glpiana non riesco a connetterlo anche dopo la guida
<glpiana> dogpi: non ho un ipod
<Luca> Sto cercando di scaricare la versione del supporto in Russo.
<bacardy100> come faccio dopoa vere copiato e premuto paste
<dogpi> ok
<glpiana> bacardy100: sai cosa è un link a una pagina internet?
<glpiana> Luca: come?
<bacardy100> devo copiarti qui il link della barra degli indirizzi
<Luca> Dal menù 'preferenze'
<glpiana> bacardy100: esatto
<glpiana> Luca: ok, e che problema incontri?
<bacardy100> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5587827/
<Luca> Che il download si interrompe a causa di non meglio precisati problemi con la connessione.
<glpiana> bacardy100: non vedo schede wifi. non è che usb?
<Luca> Problemi che in realtà non ci sono ma che perdurano, secondo il s/o, da stamattina.
<bacardy100> uso una usb per prendere il segnale dal router
<glpiana> Luca: apri un terminale e scrivi: sudo apt-get update
<glpiana> bacardy100: oki, saperlo prima :D. scrivi lsusb    e metti su pastebin
<Luca> ok
<bacardy100> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5587844/
<glpiana> bacardy100: stacca la wifi, poi reinseriscila e scrivi nel terminale: dmesg | tail
<glpiana> bacardy100: poi metti su apstebin
<glpiana> *pastebin
<Luca> E' partito l'aggiornamento del s/o, adesso lo devo autorizzare, ma non mi sembra di vedere pacchetti riguardanti la lingua russa...
<bacardy100> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5587853/
<bacardy100> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5587853/
<bacardy100> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5587853/
<glpiana> Luca: quando ha finito vediamo
<glpiana> bacardy100: diamoci un taglio, eh?
<bacardy100> pardon
<Luca> Ok.
<glpiana> bacardy100: sembrerebbe tutto ok. scrivi: iwconfig
<Luca> Altra cosa, nel frattempo che scarica:
<bacardy100> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5587863/
<Luca> il problema è nato perché sono proprietario si un sito multilingue.
<glpiana> bacardy100: sei connesso a quanto vedo
<Luca> Tra le lingue in cui vorrei pubblicare testi c'è appunto il Russo.
<bacardy100> con  usb si
<glpiana> bacardy100:  a una rete vodafone
<glpiana> bacardy100: eh, altre schede wifi non ne vedo
<bacardy100> si la mia
<bacardy100> volevo installare inssider
<glpiana> bacardy100: inssider sarebbe?
<bacardy100> per cercare altre reti wi fi
<Luca> Il problema è che i caratteri cirillici non vengono restituiti correttamente ma sostituiti da caratteri casuali senza senso.
<glpiana> Luca: comincia col mettere il supporto per il russo. se poi il problema permane, chiedi ancora. magari qualcuno sa aiutarti
<Luca> Ok.
<glpiana> !info inssider
<ubot-it> Package inssider does not exist in quantal
<dogpi> emergenza ipod
<bacardy100> esiste un software per  reti wifi
<dogpi> help ipod
<glpiana> bacardy100: non è nei repo e qui non c'è supporto su software esterno
<glpiana> bacardy100: ti ripeto che per vedere le reti che hai instorno basta: sudo iwlist scan
<bacardy100> ok grazie
<bacardy100> ok
<dogpi> supporto di pecore
<glpiana> lol
<akis24> che roba..
<akis24> Luca: per una corretta codifica dovresti usare l'UTF-8
<akis24> Luca: vai qui e leggi http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?t=247616
<Luca> Sì, sto aprendo la pagina. Comunque già la uso l'UTF-8. Credo sia di default, perché si imposta automaticamente sempre quella.
<akis24> leggi idem vedrai come risolvere
<nico1232> ciao a tutti
<nico1232> qualcuno e disponibile?
<glpiana> !chiedi | nico1232
<ubot-it> nico1232: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Luca> Dunque, questa discussione l'avevo già letta durante le mie precedenti ricerche (sono 2 gg. che smanetto per risolvere il problema).
<mariogrossoprobl> salve a tutti
<mariogrossoprobl> E' la prima volta sulla chat di supporto e non so bene come funziona
<nico1232> vorrei istallare ubuntu 12.10 e io cio' windows 7 come faccio?
<nico1232> ops
<glpiana> !chiedi | marco2
<ubot-it> marco2: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<glpiana> nico1232: io ciò?
<glpiana> ossignur!
<glpiana> !installazione | nico1232
<ubot-it> nico1232: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<akis24> mariogrossoprobl: poni la domanda
<Luca> Non riesco però a visualizzare il suggerimento fornito da 'Super Cicco', nel senso che la frase si interrompe.
<nico1232> io voglio propio togliere windows 7 e mettere ubuntu 12.10 ho scaricato il rar di ubuntu 12.10 dal sito ufficiale ma mi si apre il rar e ci sono tante cartelle come faccio?
<glpiana> nico1232: non è un rar, è una immagine iso. leggi la guida che ti ho indicato e ci troverai tutte le indicazioni
<nico1232> ora do un occhiata
<akis24> Luca: cosa non leggi ?
<Luca> Il post che contiene la stringa da aggiungere si interrompe a 'aggiungi nell'intestazione tra i tag questo tag meta:'.
<mariogrossoprobl> avrei bisogno di qualche consiglio su come reinstallare win 7 sul mio netbook, dovrebbe avere una partizione di ripristino ma non riesco ad accedervi, ho anche provato a installarlo tramite live usb,come per ubuntu, ma all avvio da usb lo schermo resta nero, qualcuno ha qualche consiglio da darmi ? Grazie
<Luca> Forse devo essere registrato per vedere la parte mancante?
<akis24> Luca: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5587935/
<glpiana> !chat | marco2
<ubot-it> marco2: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<glpiana> -.-
<glpiana> sorry marco2
<akis24> mariogrossoprobl qui si da' supporto su buntu ...
<glpiana> !chat | mariogrossoprobl
<ubot-it> mariogrossoprobl: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Luca> Ehm... sono terribilmente spiacente ma, anche in quest'ultimo link, tale parte continua a mancare... C'è una riga2 vuota...
<mariogrossoprobl> chiedo scusa,  e che non so più che pesci prendere, grazie lo stesso
<nico1232> ho letto ma non ci capisco un ben niente perchè e la prima volta che ho intenzioni di mettere ubuntu  e non ci capisco niente come fare
<akis24> Luca: sul sito è scritto quello .. e la risposta mi sembra positiva
<akis24> per il resto non saprei dirti
<nico1232> come faccio
<glpiana> nico1232: hai detto che hai già scaricato l'immagine. la masterizzi come consiglia la guida e poi avvii il pc col cd inserito, prima provi ubutnu e poi se tutto funziona lo installi, seguendo la guida
<akis24> nico1232 dovresti avere un file .iso non .rar
<Luca> Sì, sì, ho ben letto anch'io ma, non potendo leggere cosa l'autore intendesse suggerire di scrivere, non posso mettere in pratica il suo suggerimento, purtroppo...
<akis24> nico1232: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione
<nico1232> si ma se vado sul sito uficiale di ubuntu mi si scarica automaticamente in rar e dentro il rar ci sono tante cartelle come faccio a mettere tutto nel dvd e fallo partire dal bios
<nico1232> ?
<akis24> nico1232: da dove scarichi?
<nico1232> da qui http://www.ubuntu-it.org/download
<nico1232> lo appena scaricato
<nico1232> che devo fare
<akis24> asp..
<akis24> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<glpiana> non è un file rar -.-
<glpiana> è winrar che da la proprio icona alle iso
<akis24> nico1232: http://imagebin.org/249054
<akis24> forse è associato a winrar ma devi masterizzare come immagine .iso
<nico1232> questo e quello che o scaricato ubuntu-12.10-desktop-amd64.iso
<akis24> ecco è una .iso allora...
<nico1232> e come faccio a masterizzarlo con immagine.iso
<akis24> masterizzala con qualche prg di masterizzazione la riconosce in automatico credo
<glpiana> nico1232: ti è già stato detto di leggere le guide al riguardo. c'è scritto cosa fare su windows per preparare il cd di installazione di ubuntu
<nico1232> ok fatto
<nico1232> sono pronto per la masterizzazione del iso
<nico1232> ora come faccio per i driver?
<nico1232> dove li scarico?
<nico1232> ?
<Luca> Ma voi, dai vs/ terminali, lo visualizzate completamente il contenuto di quel post?
<akis24> nico1232: devi solo masterizzare e poi avviare dal dvd o cd che sia
<nico1232> e tutti i driver?
<akis24> tu installa prima il sistema e leggi la guida almenoi...
<nico1232> allora io ora faccio partire la masterizzazione e ripeto e per i driver me li devo scaricare ora oppure dopo la istallazione di ubuntu me li richede lui e fa tutto automatico?
<akis24> ci pensa lui nico1232
<akis24> tu installa e fai attenzione ai vari passaggi
<nico1232> siamo sicuri? :D perchè non vorrei rimanere fuori di qui e fuori di li :D
<nico1232> ? in che senso
<DIEGO16231> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5587999/
<DIEGO16231> salve ho postato un errore nuovo chi mi aiuta a risolverlo
<akis24> nico1232: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione
<Luca> Allora: l'aggiornamento del s/o si è concluso con successo.
<Luca> Dopo la sua conclusione ho riprovato a scaricare il supporto linguistico in Russo
<Luca> ed anche tale download si è concluso con successo.
<Luca> Adesso mi richiede di riavviare il s/o, per cui mi disconnetto.
<akis24> Luca: ok
<DIEGO16231> qualcuno ha letto il post ???
<Luca> Ho nel frattempo riprovato a connettermi al mio sito per vedere se c'erano state ricadute positive ma così non è stato.
<Luca> Speriamo che si verifichino dopo il riavvio.
<Luca> Nel frattempo grazie per la preziosa assitenza. Senza di voi non avrei saputo come fare.
<DIEGO16231> ragazzi qualcuno che mi risponda
<akis24> DIEGO16231: sembra chiaro poca memoria
<DIEGO16231> e come posso risolvere
<DIEGO16231> poi che memoria ??? ram
<DIEGO16231> ??
<akis24> stavi aggiornando per caso ?
<DIEGO16231> no
<akis24> Chiusura inattesa del programma «update-apt-xapian-index»
<akis24> qualcosa aggiornava....
<akis24> comunque non è partita solo una segnalazione tutto qui nessun problema in fondo
<nico1232> sto facendo la masterizazione
<akis24> nico1232 bene
<diego16231_> scusa akis24  non sono riuscito a leggere la tua risposta
<akis24> [16:26:50] <akis24> Chiusura inattesa del programma «update-apt-xapian-index»
<akis24> [16:27:08] <akis24> qualcosa aggiornava....
<akis24> [16:27:43] <akis24> comunque non è partita solo una segnalazione tutto qui nessun problema in fondo
<akis24> riavvia se vuoi o continua a usarlo nulla di che
<diego16231_> quindi che faccio ??
<nico1232> per i driver di rete,audio ed ecc mi hai detto che fa tutto automatico giusto?
<diego16231_> o devo aprire un terminale ed aggiornare da li
<akis24> diego16231_ si anche da terminale
<diego16231_> quale è il comando per effettuare l'aggiornamento
<akis24> nico1232 masterizza e vai tranquillo e leggi anche
<nico1232> ok
<akis24> sudo apt-get update
<busy87> salve
<akis24> break caffe' :)
<busy87> si possono fare le videochiamate con facebook su ubuntu?
<busy87> qualcuno conosce un modo?
<diego16231_> BENE
<diego16231_> aggiornamento effettuato
<diego16231_> akis24:  scusa una domanda
<diego16231_> dove trovo la lista dei comandi
<diego16231_> e relativa spiegazione della funzioni degli stessi
<akis24> diego16231 http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/RigaDiComando  guarda la guidaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<akis24> busy87: ufficialmente non è supportata  credo
<akis24> ma sembra sia possibile
<busy87> akis24 ufficiosamente si può fare qualcosa?
<akis24> entra qui #ubuntu-it-chat
<akis24> busy87: dai un occhiata qui http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=67&t=525258&p=4104612#p4104612
<busy87> grazie akis24
<busy87> akis24 è virtualizzato..
<busy87> :s
<busy87> akis24 nn sai se è possibile.. magari usando un'altra applicazione?
<akis24> non credo per ora busy87
<busy87> okk grz akis24
<akis24> prg
<BlacKira92_> Salve, qualcuno mi può aiutare nell'installazione di ubuntu su un hard disk esterno
<BlacKira92_> ?
<Pausiniano> Ciao!
<Pausiniano> C'è qualcuno a cui potrei chiedere delle info?
<BlacKira92_> Salve, qualcuno mi può aiutare nell'installazione di ubuntu su un hard disk esterno?
<Pausiniano> io volevo sapere se è la versione 12.10 scaricata da questo sito è in italiano
<OverMe> BlacKira92_, che problema hai?
<BlacKira92_> OverMe, praticamente ho un hard disk esterno da 500 gb in cui vorrei fare due partizioni una da 20 gb per ubuntu e il resto una partizione semplicemente dati che possa essere letta anche da windows
<BlacKira92_> OverMe, sto facendo con gparted ma in che file system le devo fare?
<OverMe> la 20 giga per ubuntu la fai ext4
<BlacKira92_> OverMe, e poi vorrei che sia il grub che ubuntu si vadano ad installare sull'hard disk esterno senza toccare in nessun modo quello interno del computer, come posso fare?
<OverMe> l'altra per i dati falla ntfs
<BlacKira92_> posso postarti una screen per vedere se ho fatto bene?
<OverMe> yes
<BlacKira92_> inoltre, prima di dare l'avvio a gparted
<BlacKira92_> http://postimage.org/image/h6awwf7vv/full/
<BlacKira92_> vorrei assicurarmi di aver selezionato il giusto disco
<BlacKira92_> ho riconosciuto le partizioni che c'erano ma vorrei essere sicuro... sai comè
<BlacKira92_> come faccio?
<OverMe> hai più dischi da 500 giga?
<BlacKira92_> quello interno in /dev/sda e quello interno in /dev/sdb
<BlacKira92_> solo che vorrei essere sicuro di non averli confusi tra loro
<BlacKira92_> esterno in /dev/sdb scusa
<OverMe> guarda da dmesg
<OverMe> sdb dovrebbe comparire subito dopo delle linee riguardanti l'usb
<BlacKira92> OverMe, ciao scusa non so perchè ma la connessione è in difficoltà sul pc dove devo installare... ti dicevo l hard disk esterno dovrebbe essere sdb
<OverMe> BlacKira92, spara un ls -al /dev/disk/by-id/usb-*
<BlacKira92> mi dice che la directory non esiste
<OverMe> allora controlla da dmesg
<BlacKira92> purtroppo essendo ora dal tablet non posso incollarti l'out cosa devo cercare?
<OverMe> la via più breve sarebbe staccare e riattaccare l'hdd esterno, poi dare dmesg e vedere che device gli viene assegnato
<OverMe> altrimenti cerca sdb e vedi se qualche riga sopra è associato ad un usb
<BlacKira92> ok faccio
<OverMe> qualcosa tipo così http://paste.ubuntu.com/5588227/
<BlacKira92> mi spuntano un sacco di righe riguardanti sdb quindi ok è quello
<BlacKira92> ok applico le modifiche che dicevamo poco fa con gparted
<BlacKira92> OverMe, ora per assicurarmi che faccia tutto sui 20 gb ext4 dell'hard disk esterno come faccio?
<OverMe> ?
<BlacKira92> voglio che sia ubuntu che grub finiscano li senza toccare il resto
<BlacKira92> durante l'installazione quando mi chiedeva dove mettere ubuntu ho scelto altro
<OverMe> sì
<OverMe> in basso ti chiede poi dove mettere il bootloader
<BlacKira92> non capisco basta selezionare /dev/sdb1 (che sarebbe la partizione ext4 appena fatta) e dare installa?
<BlacKira92> scusa le domande stupide ma non voglio far casini xD
<OverMe> BlacKira92, devi selezionarlo, modifica, mettere il punto di mount /
<OverMe> dovrai avere qualcosa di questo tipo http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/PartizionamentoManuale?action=AttachFile&do=view&target=situazione_finale.png
<BlacKira92> punto di mount è oscurato
<BlacKira92> se metto usare come ex4 con journaling e punto di mount / è ok?
<OverMe> yes
<OverMe> comunque non hai fatto la swap, quanta ram hai?
<BlacKira92> dice che non ho selezionato alcuna partizione come area di swap e che è consigliabile farlo
<BlacKira92> ho 4 gb, come faccio a fare la swap?
<OverMe> potresti anche evitarla, comunque la devi fare da gparted come le altre
<tuocuggino> perchè si potrebbe evitare?
<BlacKira92> quanto la faccio grossa?
<OverMe> BlacKira92, almeno 4 giga se usi la sospensione/ibernazione
<OverMe> tuocuggino, perché non è essenziale
<OverMe> BlacKira92, tra un minuto scappo, ti lascio alla guida http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/PartizionamentoManuale
<Ab3L> qualcuno sa come stiamo messi con uefi? se piglio un pc nuovo, s'installa ubuntu? ci sta la firma digitale per il secure boot?
<BlacKira92> linux-swap come file system giusto?
<OverMe> sì
<BlacKira92> ok grazie mille per l'aiuto ;)
<saverio75> salve a tutti
<akis24> sera
<mapreri> ma perchè la gente se ne va se non la saluti?? :|
<LostInMyHead> mapreri: pensa che non c sia nessuno?
<mapreri> 44 utenti, ma non c'è nessuno, è palese e lineare come ragionamento, no? -.-' LostInMyHead
<mapreri> LostInMyHead: sai come si fa a far risolvere a ubot-it i bug debian (intendo come fa con i bug di lp, come il bug #155640 )
<ubot-it> Launchpad bug 155640 in cups-pdf "cups-pdf will not output to symlinked folder" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155640
<LostInMyHead> mapreri: in che senso scusa???
<mapreri> LostInMyHead: vedi che ho scritto "bug <num>" e mi ha messo summary e link al bug su lp. si può fare anceh col tracker debian??
<LostInMyHead> non penso
<mapreri> vabbè, peccato...
<mapreri> remix_tj: potresti implementarlo, però :)
<funkoolow> salve a tutti
<funkoolow> se c'è qualcuno ho una domanda per la 12.04 server
<funkoolow> sto impazzendo cercando di disabilitare squid3 all'avvio
<funkoolow> possibile che non esista un tool per editare i servizi in avvio da linea di comando?
<funkoolow> chkconfig non fuziona
<funkoolow> sysv-rc-congf neanche
<mapreri> certo che c'è :)
<funkoolow> bum non ne parliamo
<funkoolow> ossia?
<mapreri> sysv-rc-conf.. a me funziona benissimo
<funkoolow> uhmm a me non va
<mapreri> oppure usa update-rc.d manualmente
<mapreri> oppure modifica manualmente i link in /etc/rc?.d
<funkoolow> dice che l'ha disabilitato ma continua a partire sto squid3
<funkoolow> pure per quello non capisco, il link non c'è fra i vari livelli
<funkoolow> nn capisco come faccia a partire
<mapreri> update-rc.d -n squid disable 2
<mapreri> umh...
<mapreri> ls /etc/init.d guarda se vedi qualcosa di quid
<funkoolow> update-rc.d: /etc/init.d/squid: file does not exist
<funkoolow> spe forse va squid3
<mapreri> sì, era un esempio, non ho mai usato squid io
<mapreri> ciao mibofra
<mapreri> :)
<mapreri> ho nascosto cs dal chan, mi metteva in soggezione :)
<mapreri> per parlargli ti apparti, così sei anche più intimo :D
<funkoolow> squid3 ancora peggio
<mapreri> funkoolow: ?
<funkoolow> update-rc.d -n squid3 disable 2 update-rc.d: warning: /etc/init.d/squid3 missing LSB information update-rc.d: see <http://wiki.debian.org/LSBInitScripts>  System start/stop links for /etc/init.d/squid3 do not exist.
<mapreri> beh, finchè c'è il -n non fa niente
<mapreri> ah, bella!
<funkoolow> pare fatto male lo script^
<funkoolow> ?
<mapreri> non ha senso, non possono esserci script fatti male là dentro..
<funkoolow> ma resta la domanda: come può partire in automatico
<mapreri> beh, se c'è squid in /etc/rc2.d parte
<mibofra> ciao mapreri
<mapreri> con la S davanti, se c'è la k viene fermato
<funkoolow> hmmm no non c'è
<mapreri> dato che non so come mette gli script squid, sarebbe bello sapere come si chiamano
<mapreri> mibofra: te ne intendi di start/stop servizi automaticamente in un server? io devo andare a mangiare...
<funkoolow> a sto punto se aggiungo a mano il symlink in rc2 col k lo ferma?
<funkoolow> a me basterebbe quello
<mapreri> funkoolow: magari è in /etc/rcS.d....
<funkoolow> che livello è il rcS?
<mapreri> nella fase di avvio, ma non ha senso... squid...
<mibofra> funkoolow, che devi fare?
<mapreri> funkoolow: quello di primo avvio
<funkoolow> devo impedire a squid di avviarsi al boot
<mapreri> mibofra: ha squid che gli parte in automatico...
<mapreri> funkoolow: ma disinstallarlo semplicemente, no? :)
<funkoolow> eh no, deve esserci ma fermo :)
<mapreri> ok! lol
<mapreri> è in S?
<funkoolow> no
<funkoolow> francamente non ha alcun senso
<mapreri> funkoolow: `ls /etc/rc?.d /etc/init.d` e metti tutto su
<funkoolow> che poi ho installato via apt, manco l'avessi compilato a mano :|
<mapreri> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<mapreri> mibofra: pensaci te, vah. io vado a mangiare :) torno fra 1 ora e mezza!
<funkoolow> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5588476/
<funkoolow> mi viene in mente solo rc.local
<funkoolow> possibile?
<mibofra> funkoolow, spe che vedo
<mibofra> funkoolow, che service vuoi disabilitare?
<funkoolow> squid3
<mibofra> funkoolow, c'è la guida del wiki per disabilitare i service di sistema , oppure usi il bootup-manager (bum) oppure (metodo più rozzo ma efficace) : sudo chmod -x /etc/init.d/squid3*
<funkoolow> col chmod però poi non posso riavviarlo a mano dopo, mentre con bum ho già provato
<mibofra> funkoolow, se vuoi avviare il service basta che dai sudo squid3
<mibofra> così non passi da init
<funkoolow> e poi per rifermarlo kill?
<mibofra> chiudi squid con ctrl + C e fine :))
<funkoolow> certo è una porcata vera, ma a sto punto
<mibofra> funkoolow, si, non ho mai capito veramente init XD
<funkoolow> il problema è che non devo farlo io avvio o stop ma un utente via desktop
<mibofra> ma meglio di niente no?
<funkoolow> con tanto di link via gksu
<funkoolow> evvabè, certo sti problemi solo co sta nuova ubuntu 12.04
<funkoolow> se so un pò impazziti direi
<funkoolow> vabbè, grazie cmq dell'aiuto
<funkoolow> ora scappo
<mibofra> funkoolow, se puoi fare uno script velocissimo che ti ferma squid al login
<mibofra> vado pure io a cena :D, a dopo :))
<funkoolow> volendo, grazie cmq :)
<mibofra> *se vuoi
<funkoolow> ciao a tutti :))
<angiolengi> buona serata
<angiolengi> dove trovo l'applicazione gwenview
<angiolengi> scusate sono un principiante
<angiolengi> in w un programma lo trovo nella cartella programmi
<angiolengi> in ubuntu?
<x12red> salve...problemi di istallazione... sono più di 20 minuti che sta istallando non mi da nessun errore
<x12red> possibile tutto questo tempo?
<Serpico> ciao
<x12red> nessuno può rispondere ?
<mibofra> rieccomi :))
<jester-> sera
<x12red> raga mi esce questo messaggio Non è stato definito alcun file system di root.  Correggere questo problema dal menù di partizionamento
<x12red> salve  a tutti...qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<enzotib> x12red: hai fatto partiz manuale?
<x12red> no perchè ho un secondo disco
<x12red> ciao enzo
<x12red> Non è stato definito alcun file system di root.  Correggere questo problema dal menù di partizionamento questo messaggio mi esce ma non capisco cosa dovrei fare
<x12red> enzo c6?
<enzotib> x12red: se non nomini il mio nick non mi accorgo che mi scrivi
<enzotib> dato che faccio anche altro
<cristian_c> lol
<x12red> enzotib ok
<enzotib> x12red: quale opzione hai scelto in fase di partizionamento?
<x12red> enzotib l'ultima
<enzotib> x12red: e non è partizionamento manuale, quella?
<x12red> enzotib: dorvei usare quella mauale ?
<enzotib> x12red: tu hai detto di aver usato l'ultima opzione, e io a memoria direi che quella è "partizionamento manuale"
<x12red> enzotib: ora inizio di nuovo e ti dico passo passo quello che faccio
<enzotib> ok
<enzotib> x12red: magari fai anche qualche screenshot e lo posti, per chiarire meglio
<enzotib> (dato che io non ricordo benissimo tutti i passaggi)
<x12red> enzotib: come faccio a fare un screenshot?
<enzotib> x12red: il tasto Stamp
<x12red> ok
<x12red> enzotib:ok
<x12red> enzotib: ancora sta caricando /home/ubuntu/Immagini/Schermata del 2013-03-05 20:46:38.png
<enzotib> !image | x12red
<ubot-it> x12red: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<x12red> enzotib: ecco http://imagebin.org/249106
<x12red> enzotib: io ho usato l'ultima ù
<x12red> enzotib: che sarebbe altro
<enzotib> x12red: ok, e tu hai scelto "altro"?
<enzotib> x12red: hai effettivamente due dischi o sono solo due partizioni?
<x12red> enzotib: si io ho scelto altro...o 2 dischi uno dove è istallato w7
<enzotib> ok
<enzotib> fa vedere cosa esce quando scegli altro
<x12red> enzotib: ora sto alla fase dell'immagine che scelta devo fare
<enzotib> non ho capito
<x12red> enzotib:devo scegliere altro?
<enzotib> x12red: se vuoi usare l'altro disco, direi di sì
<x12red> enzotib:ok
<x12red> enzotib:http://imagebin.org/249110
<enzotib> x12red: devi selezionare sdb1 e poi premere "change"
<enzotib> dovrebbe essere il secondo disco di 75GB (il primo pare di circa 160GB)
<enzotib> x12red: quanta ram hai?
<x12red> enzotib:no quello da 160 e il secondo disco dovrei premere quello e poi chane
<x12red> enzotib:2g
<enzotib> x12red: sei sicuro? sta attento a non cancellare windows
<enzotib> x12red: intendi usare l'ibernazione?
<x12red> enzotib:si quello da 160 e il secondo allora premo quello e poi change
<enzotib> x12red: aspetta, in questo modo non usi swap, che con 2GB di memoria può anche essere accettabile, a meno che non pensi di usare l'ibernazione
<x12red> enzotib:l'ibernazione? cos'è
<enzotib> ok, non ne hai bisogno ;)
<x12red> enzotib: :) allora vado con il sugerimento
<enzotib> ok
<enzotib> x12red: quando fai change, digli ext4 con journaling, formattare e montare su /
<x12red> enzotib:http://imagebin.org/249116 ora devo fare quello che hai detto ?
<enzotib> x12red: sì, comincia con "Usare come", e selezione ext4 con journaling
<enzotib> seleziona*
<x12red> enzotib:http://imagebin.org/249117 cosi
<enzotib> x12red: in punto di mount, scegli / dalla lista
<x12red> enzotib:ok
<Gabbro> ciao a tutti, qualcuno potrebbe cortesemente darmi una mano ? Sto installando Xubuntu ed e' la prima volta che mi avvicino ad un sistema unix (shame on me)
<enzotib> Gabbro: qual è il problema?
<Gabbro> allora ho la mia partizione logica in Fat32 da 20 giga, e procedendo su installa mi dice che il file Root e' mancante, leggendo sul forum dovrei avere 3 partizioni, ROOT, HOME e SWAP (questa poco mi interessa in quanto non voglio mandare mai xubuntu in ibernazione)
<Gabbro> il problemone e' che non ho capito che tipo di partizione deve essere :( in quanto di File System ce ne sono tanti nelle opzioni da scegliere
<enzotib> Gabbro: la fat32 devi modificarla in ext4, formattarla e montarla su /
<enzotib> Gabbro: se vuoi usare quella per metterci ubuntu
<Gabbro> certo certo e' quella che voglio usare per ubuntu
<Gabbro> quindi home e swap (ok che non mi interessa ma e' per capire) vengono automaticamente create al suo interno?
<enzotib> Gabbro: no, swap non la avrai, e home non sarà una partizione separata, ma una dir all'interno della root
<x12red> enzotib:allora punto di mount ci sono questi:/  -/boot-/home-/tmp-/usr-/var-/srv-/opt-/usr/local quale devo usare
<enzotib> x12red: il primo
<x12red> enzotib:/ questo
<enzotib> x12red: sì
<Gabbro> quindi facendo un piccolo riepilogo Ext 4, tutta la partizione , e come punto di mount, unicamente /, esatto_
<enzotib> Gabbro: sì
<Gabbro> ? * (dio buono,scusate ma mi si e' autoimpostata in americano nel live session)
<enzotib> Gabbro: quanta ram hai?
<Gabbro> 16 giga
<enzotib> Gabbro: ok, allora la swap proprio non serve
<Gabbro> ok apposto, procedo :D (ed ora 2k di pc fumati xD)
<Gabbro> scusatemi siccoe sono un nabbo con tanto di cappello , potreste consigliarmi qualche bella video guida o anche un bel manuale sul come poter inizare ocn unix?
<enzotib> Gabbro: fermati
<enzotib> Gabbro: se hai sbagliato l'impostazione della tastiera, ti consiglio di ricominciare correttamente
<Gabbro> (ora in fase di installazione mi ha fatto mettere quella italiana )
<enzotib> ok
<Gabbro> (oddio che da una parte mi pento ad averla in ita in quanto studiando Cisco, ho la necessita di avere pipe e score a portata di mano ma vabbè)
<Gabbro> Comunque enzotib,  c'è qualche corso-libro che potrebbe aiujtarmi a fare una lenta immersione in linux?
<Gabbro> (per ora so unicamente stupidagini che uso a lavoro per i log nelle varie cartelle ma mi fermo li , quindi direi ho una conoscenza rasente lo 0)
<enzotib> Gabbro: leggere documentazione
<enzotib> !documentazione
<ubot-it> Documentazione ufficiale http://help.ubuntu-it.org - Documentazione della comunità http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Documentazione - Gruppo documentazione: pagina principale http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoDocumentazione
<enzotib> |comandi
<enzotib> !comandi
<ubot-it> trovi i comandi base su http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/ComandiBase - Gestione di File e Directory: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/ComandiBase#gestionefiledirectory - Terminale e File Manager: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/RigaDiComando
<Gabbro_> -_- spostando la finestra del broswer mi ha sloggato da xubuntu, facendomi rifare da capo l'installazione -_-
<Gabbro_> domanda , posso verirficare già da ora dal terminale se non ho problemi di dual booting?
<enzotib> no
<enzotib> cioè al massimo puoi guardare il menu di grub che ha creato
<Gabbro_> ovvero?
<Gabbro_> (mi è capitato nella prima installazione che quando avviavo il pc non caricava ubuntu e andava diretto su win7 non vorrei capitasse nuovamente)
<Gabbro_> ( o viceversa)
<enzotib> Gabbro_: in genere, anche se succede, si può riparare
<Gabbro_> ok, sono freezato in "ripristino dei pacchetti installazione precedente"
<Gabbro_> parrebbe rimanermi bloccato su °dbus[1454] [system] Successfully activated service  °org.fredesktop.policykit1'
<enzotib> Gabbro_: quando una installazione va male, meglio ricominciare da zero
<Gabbro_> ok
<x12red> enzotib: c6?
<enzotib> x12red:
<x12red> enzotib:ho dovuto riavviare si era bloccato...ma non so perchè
<x12red> enzotib:ora sto di nuovo istallando
<x12red> enzotib:ora e partita la formattazione
<x12red> enzotib:c6?
<enzotib> x12red: sono qui
<x12red> enzotib:dammi il lick per postare l'immagine e uscito un errore
<enzotib> !imagebin
<ubot-it> Vuoi mostrarci una schermata del tuo problema? Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<lozahir> ciao, precise 64 dektop, webcam che va con cheese ma non con skype ( skype la rileva come /dev/video0 mentre Ekiga sembra che la rilevi correttamente come PTLIB/V4L2) c'è un modo per dire a skype di usare PTLIB/V4L2 invece di /dev/video0 oppure è ubuntu che gliela presenta così?
<cristian_c> !skype | lozahir
<ubot-it> lozahir: Guida all'installazione di skype: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Telefonia/Skype
<x12red> enzotib:http://imagebin.org/249121 ecco ...ho fatto come mi hai detto tu
<lozahir> cristian_c ok vedo il da farsi , grazie per ora
<enzotib> x12red: prova a rifare change e impostare "formatta", vediamo se riesce
<x12red> enzotib:ok
<gabbro> salve ::) L'installazione parrebbe andata a buon fine, unico problema mi va direttamente su win 7 senza farmi scegliere quale sistema usare
<enzotib> gabbro: parti con livecd/liveusb ed applica la procedura di ripristino
<enzotib> !grub
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<gabbro> aspetta che mi riconnetto dal telefono almeno ho la guida li ok?
<gabbro> ! grub
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<enzotib> gabbro: probabilmente grub è stato messo sull'MBR della pendrive anziché sull'MBR del disco
<gabbro> ok ok tanto ora sto riandando in live e seguo i step :)
<gabbro> con try ubuntu
<enzotib> notte
<gabbro> mi continua a bottare su win
<cristian_c> gabbro, installa grub su disco
<gabbro> ovve r o come? scusami Ma Sono un nabbo fradicio
<cristian_c> gabbro, da live: sudo grb-install /dev/sda
<cristian_c> gabbro, da live: sudo grub-install /dev/sda
<gabbro> l ho fatto era ne l la guida ch3 mi hw dat enzo
<cristian_c> gabbro, sudo fdisk -l
<gabbro> k 1 mom 4ivado in liv3
<gabbro> brw ho xubunry ma nn credo cambi lw cose
<gabbro> scusate ma sono dal Tel
<cristian_c> lol
<gabbro> su sda5 ho linux
<gabbro> su sdb1 mi mette il boot o.O
<cristian_c> posta
<gabbro> Non posso mi da problemi Ubuntu se aspetto il browser
<gabbro> provo
<gabbro2>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System /dev/sda1   *        2048      206847      102400    7  HPFS/NTFS/exFAT /dev/sda2          206848   429754814   214773983+   7  HPFS/NTFS/exFAT /dev/sda3       429756414   468856025    19549806    f  W95 Ext'd (LBA) /dev/sda5       429756416   468856025    19549805   83  Linux  Disk /dev/sdb: 7803 MB, 7803174912 bytes 122 heads, 58 sectors/track, 2153 cylinders, total
<gabbro2> asp[ cosi e' uno schifo
<gabbro2>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System /dev/sda1   *        2048      206847      102400    7  HPFS/NTFS/exFAT /dev/sda2          206848   429754814   214773983+   7  HPFS/NTFS/exFAT /dev/sda3       429756414   468856025    19549806    f  W95 Ext'd (LBA) /dev/sda5       429756416   468856025    19549805   83  Linux  Disk /dev/sdb: 7803 MB, 7803174912 bytes 122 heads, 58 sectors/track, 2153 cylinders, total
<gabbro2>   /dev/sda1   *        2048      206847      102400    7  HPFS/NTFS/exFAT
<gabbro2>    /dev/sda2          206848   429754814   214773983+   7  HPFS/NTFS/exFAT
<cristian_c> lol
<gabbro2>    /dev/sda3       429756414   468856025    19549806    f  W95 Ext'd (LBA)
<cristian_c> !pastebin | gabbro
<ubot-it> gabbro: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<gabbro2> LOL
<gabbro2> non sapevo ahahaha sucsatemi ma sono veramente nabbo
<gabbro2> (sto crepando in 2 dalle risate xD()
<gabbro2> xubuntu@xubuntu:~$ sudo fdisk -l  Disk /dev/sda: 240.1 GB, 240057409536 bytes 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 29185 cylinders, total 468862128 sectors Units = sectors of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes Disk identifier: 0xbb72a02b     Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System /dev/sda1   *        2048      206847      102400 
<gabbro2>  1  2  3  4  5  6  7  8  9 10 11 12 13 14 15 16 17 18 19 20 21 22 23 24  	  xubuntu@xubuntu:~$ sudo fdisk -l  Disk /dev/sda: 240.1 GB, 240057409536 bytes 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 29185 cylinders, total 468862128 sectors Units = sectors of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes Disk identifier: 0xbb72a02b     Device Boot      Start         End
<gabbro2> Forse ce la fo'
<gabbro2> xubuntu@xubuntu:~$ sudo fdisk -l  Disk /dev/sda: 240.1 GB, 240057409536 bytes 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 29185 cylinders, total 468862128 sectors Units = sectors of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes Disk identifier: 0xbb72a02b     Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System /dev/sda1   *        2048      206847      102400 
<gabbro2> no way
<cristian_c> no, pastebin
<gabbro2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5589003/
<cristian_c> gabbro, per far appareire il grub, dovresti premere shift
<cristian_c> quello sinistro
<gabbro2> immagino in modalita' di avvio ?
<gabbro2> o dici ora in live-session?
<cristian_c> no, quando avvii il pc
<cristian_c> *apparire
<gabbro2> lol o.O
<LoZioNe> buonsalve a tutti
<gabbro2> ah ok...
<gabbro2> con chiavetta con ubuntu dentro ?
<gabbro2> xubuntu  pardon *
<cristian_c> no
<gabbro2> ok proviamo
<gabbro2> domanda sciocca, da li poi seguo la guida di
<gabbro2> !grub
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<gabbro2> ?
<cristian_c> mmmm
<LoZioNe> ragazzi avrei un quesito da porvi: su Acer Aspire 3000 con Ubu 10.10 installato sopra,conviene fare l'avanzamento a qualche altra versione supportata?11.04 ad es va bene?
<cristian_c> prima di tutto lo devi far apparire il grub
<gabbro2> ok ok tanto riavvio
<gabbro2> sperando T_T
<cristian_c> gabbro2, poi pensi a renderlo permanente con startup manager
<lozahir> cristian_c ho seguito la guida http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Webcam/DriverGspcaV4L2 ma la webcam con skype non va (con cheese funziona). Skype nella opzioni video continua a propormi l'unica scelta di /dev/video0 come webcam invece di PTLIB/V4L2 (Ekiga vede PTLIB/V4L2 come dispositivo). C'è qualcosa che si potrebbe fare o mi arrendo?
<gabbro> ovvero?
<cristian_c> LoZioNe, sono entrambe scadute
<cristian_c> lozahir, quale comando hai usato per lanciarlo?
<cristian_c> gabbro, è un tool
<LoZioNe> cristian_c, azz...versioni superiori ho paura che risultino pese per il pc...
<gabbro> premendo shift nn accade nulla
<cristian_c> LoZioNe, punta du una derivata, no?
<cristian_c> gabbro, quale dei due?
<gabbro> sx
<lozahir> cristian_c come da guida ho modificato /usr/share/applications/skype.desktop e alla riga Exec= ho messo Exec=/usr/local/bin/skype
<lozahir> cristian_c dentro /usr/local/bin/skype c'è una sola riga (come da guida) : LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l1compat.so /usr/bin/skype
<LoZioNe> cristian_c vedo,ma ho rimesso Ubu perchè Bodhi non mi trovavo molto,grazie mille della risp
<lozahir> cristian_c prima era Exec= skype %U (devo metterci il %U ?)
<cristian_c> lozahir, non è quello
<cristian_c> lozahir, sistema a 32 bit o 64 bit?
<lozahir> cristian_c 64
<cristian_c> gabbro, prova F9
<gabbro> k
<cristian_c> LoZioNe, io parlo sempre di *buntu XD
<cristian_c> lozahir, ecco
<cristian_c> lozahir, non è quello
<lozahir> cristian_c synaptic infatti ha installato skype:i386
<lozahir> cristian_c o per lomeno skype 64 e alcune librerie i386
<gabbro> cristian_c ho solo win 7 come scelta
<cristian_c> lozahir, /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libv4l/v4l1compat.so
<cristian_c> gabbro, appare?
<lozahir> cristian_c dentro /usr/local/bin/skype ?
<cristian_c> lozahir, LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libv4l/v4l1compat.so /usr/bin/skype
<lozahir> cristian_c ok, provo e ti faccio sapere
<gabbro> cristian_c si appare un menu chiamato win boot manager con soli win 7 come scelta
<cristian_c> mmmmm
<cristian_c> allora no
<cristian_c> gabbro, F8
<gabbro_> diobono mi è crashata la connessione per un sec e mi ha disconensso dalla chat
<LoZioNe> cristian_c provo Xubuntu ;)
<gabbro_> cristia_c cmq sia mi compare il boot manager di win 7
<lozahir> cristian_c si funziona, grazie infinite
<gabbro_> a questo punto /give up ? :D
<gabbro_> cristian_c quindi cosa dovrei fare?
<cristian_c> LoZioNe, oppure Lubuntu
<cristian_c> gabbro_, F8
<gabbro_> ah scusa
<gabbro_> cmq sia con f9 mi dava il manager ora proviamo
<cristian_c> appena si accende
<LoZioNe> cristian_c chat+XFCE ForumUbuntu-it+DLoad iso= pc lento da far paura... -.-"
<gabbro__> ok m8 ch8ede il boot device
<gabbro__> ho ocz bla blaa e asus drw4b5st o setup
<cristian_c> LoZioNe, appunto, lubuntu
<cristian_c> azz
<gabbro__> q.q
<gabbro__> cosa dovrei selezi9nare?
<LoZioNe> cristian_c ok provo lubuntu e vediamo cheddice :)
#ubuntu-it 2013-03-06
<sadasdasd> !grub
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<glpiana> ola
<enzotib> giorno
<akhilleus> salve a tutti
<akhilleus> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5589793/
<OverMe> !gpgerr
<ubot-it> Se ricevi errori di chiave GPG dopo aver aggiunto dei repository personalizzati, identifica la chiave GPG che  restituisce l'errore ricevuto ( per esempio  437D05B5 ) ed esegui da terminale:  gpg --keyserver  keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys <codice_chiaveGPG> && gpg --export --armor | sudo apt-key add - && sudo apt-get  update
<akhilleus> se riuscissi magari
<akhilleus> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5589804/
<OverMe> il comando lo devi dare tutto
<akhilleus> ma il codice da incollare é 1 solo(cioè la chiave)?
<OverMe> il comando completo è da "gpg" fino in fondo. devi solo sostituire <codice_chiaveGPG> con il codice
<akhilleus> non va oddio,overme magari mi scrivi gentilmente il comando esatto????
<akhilleus> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5589816/
<OverMe> fai vedere che comandi hai dato
<akhilleus> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5589816/
<akhilleus> no scusa
<akhilleus> asp
<akhilleus> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5589823/
<akhilleus> mi dice comando non trovato
<OverMe> prma di tutto non ci vanno le <> e poi deve essere tutto UN comando
<OverMe> gpg --keyserver  keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys 83FBA1751378B444 && gpg --export --armor | sudo apt-key add - && sudo apt-get  update
<akhilleus> grandeeeeee
<akhilleus> io invece sono un ****************+++
<akhilleus> grazie grazie overme
<filippo> Buongiorno a tutti
<filippo> da Inkscape mi sono scoparse le indicazioni delle scorciatoie di tastiera dai menù a tendina della barra dei comandi
<filippo> come li posso ripristinare?
<jester-> cancella la cartella nascosta
<sadasdasd> Ciao a tutti
<sadasdasd> ieri ho instalato Xubuntu, una volta installato non ero in grado di farlo partire (riavviando il pc mi e' andato direttamente su Windows 7)
<sadasdasd> ho gia' effettuato il procedimento di !grub
<jester-> sadasdasd: hai 2 hd?
<filippo> jester-, niente da fare, ho rinominato la cartella inkscape, dentro config, in inkscape-old ma appena riaperto il programma le scorciatoie non me le ha ridate
<jester-> filippo: cancellando si riforma con  impostazioni di default, le scorciatoie le avevi create tu
<jester-> ?
<filippo> jester- no, io parlo delle scorciatoie standard del programma
<Gesuino> Salve
<jester-> filippo: non avendolo mai usato non ti so dire
<Gesuino> avevo bisogno di info
<filippo> jester- si, so che succede a togliere i file di configurazione, non ci avevo pensato prima
<filippo> jester- ok, grazie comunque
<sadasdasd> jester-> no, o una HD, con una partizione logica di 20 giga dove ho messo Xubuntu
<sadasdasd> ho *
<Gesuino> è la prima volta che uso questo server
<Gesuino> prima usavo Mirc
<jester-> filippo: purgalo ricancella la .config/inkscape e prova a reinstarlo e guarda se nella home c'è un file nascosto
<jester-> reinstallarlo*
<jester-> Gesuino: quindi*
<TaLaDo> Gesuino, non capisco
<Gesuino> si scusa
<Gesuino> volevo sapere per lo "scambio" di file+
<Gesuino> come avviene su mirc
<TaLaDo> Gesuino, in questo server non si scambiano files
<Gesuino> come si fa?
<Gesuino> avevo letto sul forum che questo era l'equivalente di mirc
<TaLaDo> ?
<Gesuino> mi sarò sbagliato
<TaLaDo> Gesuino, mirc è un client per windows
<Gesuino> Anche Emphaty supporta irc...
<Gesuino> E' sufficiente come da aiuto del programma di cui cito:
<Gesuino> Per poter usare IRC con Empathy è necessario avere installato il pacchetto telepathy-idle
<Gesuino> questo è quello che avevo letto
<Gesuino> devo aver fatto confusione
<enzotib> Gesuino: e questo che c'entra con lo scambio files?
<jester-> Gesuino: intendi scambio di file fra utenti è gli scaricamenti illegali che in questo canale sono OT
<TaLaDo> :)
<Gesuino> ok
<Gesuino> ho capito grazie
<sadasdasd> jester- come dovrei procedere quindi? sono veramente senza idee non capisco perche' non vada il boot :(
<sadasdasd> jester- ho provato a googlare ma nada :(
<jester-> sadasdasd: hai 2 hd?
<sadasdasd> jester- ho un unico HD< con una partizione logica di 20 giga formatta Fat32 dove risede Xubuntu
<jester-> sadasdasd: messo linux su una fat32?
<jester-> sadasdasd: e vuoi che funzi coerrettamente?
<sadasdasd> si facendo fdisk -l mi ritrovo su Fat32 Linux
<jester-> a parte il fatto che è strano che si sia installato
<OverMe> o_O
<OverMe> sadasdasd, sei da live ora?
<jester-> sadasdasd:  fdisk -l da dove lo fai
<sadasdasd> ora non sono connesso (sono a lavoro)
<OverMe> sadasdasd, e allora si può fare ben poco
<jester-> sadasdasd: torna quando sei connesso
<jester-> sadasdasd: segui la guida wiki e reinstalla se hai fatto la comica di installare in fat
<sadasdasd> vorrei unicamente capire cosa posso fare e i dati che posso collezionare per far capire ai piu' esperti, come voi 2, quale sia il problema e come risolverlo
<jester-> !installazione | sadasdasd
<ubot-it> sadasdasd: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<sadasdasd> ah queste guide le ho seguite ieri per installarlo, e purtroppo avendo reincontrato  questo problema ho provato  reinstallarlo. vorrei unicamente capire a questo punto cosa ci sia di "sbagliato" Ma non ho idea di che "comandi" digitare
<jester-> sadasdasd: devi venire quando installi da live
<sadasdasd> jester- ok. Unica domanda, Anche se l'installazione e' andata a buon fine, potrebbe essere qualche file "corrotto" nella USB che potrebbe aver generato il problema?
<filippo> jester- fatto ma niente
<jester-> sadasdasd: reinstalli correttamente e in 20 minuti sei operativo
<sadasdasd> domani max venerdi cerchero' di riconnettermi nuovamente
<sadasdasd> cmq sia che partizione consigli per installare ubuntu? (sono 20 giga)
<OverMe> filippo, mi fai uno screen? almeno si capisce bene il problema
<OverMe> !image | filippo
<ubot-it> filippo: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<filippo> OverMe grazie http://i.imgur.com/xn7R977.png spero vada bene anche così, era già pronta
<jester-> vardè ms http://video.corriere.it/microsoft-surface-rt/1a474e52-84bd-11e2-aa8d-3398754b6ac0
<OverMe> filippo, se lo apri con sudo va bene?
<akis24> giorno
<filippo> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<filippo> OverMe con sudo mi dice questo http://imagebin.org/249169
<OverMe> gksu inkscape
<OverMe> così?
<OverMe> filippo, comunque probabilmente si parla di questo problema https://bugs.launchpad.net/inkscape/+bug/998276
<ubot-it> Launchpad bug 998276 in inkscape "Keyboard shortcuts not appearing in the main menu under Unity" [Medium,Fix committed]
<filippo> OverMe grazie, è sicuramente questo. non ho pensato minimamente ad un bug
<OverMe> filippo, prova anche a farlo partire con: UBUNTU_MENUPROXY=0 inkscape
<jester-> o installa gnome-session-fallback e prova su gnome3
<filippo> OverMe, risotto!!! è troppo chiederti cosa ho fatto ?
<OverMe> filippo, dipende quale delle cose hai fatto :)
<filippo> terminale
<filippo> OverMe terminale
<OverMe> dando UBUNTU_MENUPROXY=0 inkscape ?
<filippo> OverMe si
<OverMe> dovrebbe dire di non usare il globalmenù di ubuntu
<OverMe> comunque in questo modo lo devi dare tutte le volte che lo fai partire
<OverMe> finché non rilasciano il fix
<filippo> OverMe ok, quindi va a pescare le impostazioni proprie del programma, infatti è cambiato anche il colore dei menù contestuali del programma
<filippo> OverMe proverò a fare un eseguibile
<LoZioNe> Buongiorno a tutti
<dem_> come si nascondono i " file nascosti dalla home " ? anche quando tolgo la spunta, poi se riapro la home riappaiono
<dem_> come si nascondono i " file nascosti dalla home " ? anche quando tolgo la spunta, poi se riapro la home riappaiono
<Samul> ciao a tutti.
<dem_> ciao
<dem_> ome si nascondono i " file nascosti dalla home " ? anche quando tolgo la spunta, poi se riapro la home riappaiono
<Samul> guarda, io sono nuovo, mi spiace ma non so aiutarti
<dem_> ok
<Samul> sto girando sul sito di ubuntu proprio perché a breve prenderò un nuovo PC e sono indeciso fra linux e windows :/
<dem_> linux
<Samul> beh...
<Samul> la questione è che linux mi pare un po' diverso da windows
<Samul> e temo che...
<Samul> poi finirò per non poter usare programmi che in winwods potevo usare
<dem_> piu open
<Samul> sì beh quello lo so
<tuocuggino> c'è quasi sempre un alternativa
<Samul> se è così...
<Samul> beh ma il browser
<Samul> per quanto riguarda il browser
<Samul> google chrome potrò usarlo?
<tuocuggino> si
<Samul> ah menomale
<Samul> avevo sentito dire che c'è solo firefox od opera
<Samul> :/
<tuocuggino> pff
<Samul> beh
<tuocuggino> c'è chrome e anche chromium che è fatto da solo software open
<Samul> poi pensavo di prendere ubuntu anche perché se non sbaglio, pesa di meno di windows
<Samul> è così, vero?
<CaprettaD> si
<tuocuggino> si
<Samul> bene
<Samul> sì che con un PC con b gb di RAM come quello che prenderò, e un processore dual core i7 2.4 non è che io abbia molto da temere.
<CaprettaD> Se vuoi spendere 80€ puoi prendere Win8
<dem_> come si nascondono i " file nascosti dalla home " ? anche quando tolgo la spunta, poi se riapro la home riappaiono
<Samul> beh, in quello che prendo è preinstallato
<Samul> ovviamente lo cambio
<Samul> lol
<Samul> dem_: non è che devi riavviare?
<tuocuggino> dem_,  cambia il nome in .nome
<Samul> (?)
<Samul> ah ecco
<CaprettaD> dem_:  devi andare in MODIFICA>>PREFERENZE
<Samul> per gli .zip e .rar come faccio? è implementato un decompressore apposito?
<tuocuggino> si
<Samul> bene
<tuocuggino> è già installato
<dem_> il problema che se tolgo la spunta non mi tiene l'impostazione
<CaprettaD> Samul:  si, ci stà tutto. E quando comprimerai, dato che noi siamo open, userai 7zip
<Samul> bene :)
<CaprettaD> .7z è l'estensione libera dei file zippati
<Samul> sì sì quello lo so
<Samul> ho avuto molti file in .7z per il mio sito web
<Samul> quindi 7Zip ce l'ho e l'ho già provato
<dem_> CaprettaD     MODIFICA>>PREFERENZE   di firefox?
<Samul> *7zip
<CaprettaD> Che distro hai scelto?
<Samul> parli con me?
<Samul> non so che tu intenda con distro :/
<CaprettaD> dem_:  tu vuoi togliere i file nascosti dalla visualizzazione delle finestre?
<CaprettaD> che distribuzione linux installerai Samul ?
<dem_> dalla home
<Samul> CaprettaD: non capisco che intendi...
<Samul> non me ne intendo tanto
<dem_> cartella
<Samul> lol
<Samul> più che Linux Ubuntu non so dirti
<Samul> :/
<CaprettaD> Samul:  allora devi farti una bella carrellata.
<Samul> :///
<LostInMyHead> scusa dem_ vuoi togliere i file nascosti?
<CaprettaD> Io ad esempio odio MATE e KDE e preferisco Cinnamon.
<Samul> capisco :(
<Samul> il fatto è che mi intendo più di hardware che di software/sistemi operativi
<CaprettaD> Quindi di sicuro non installerò Ubuntu 13.4
<dem_> LostInMyHead    si
<Samul> vabbé, per ora vado, a dopo :)
<tuocuggino> se vuoi il mio consiglio, installa ubuntu e poi ci metti gnome shell come gestore grafico
<CaprettaD> ciao
<LostInMyHead> dem_: perchè?
<LoZioNe> Ho installato su USB Lubuntu...qualcuno sa dirmi perchè rindonda sulla schermata d avvio quando lo lancio?
<LostInMyHead> dem_: servono quei file
<LostInMyHead> dem_: seleziona di non vederli e stai a posto
<dem_> LostInMyHead    perchè  con   ctrl + h    li ho fatti apparire , adesso ache se tolgo la spunta su   " visualizza file nascosti " quando riapro la home ,sono ancora li
<dem_> LostInMyHead> dem_: seleziona di non vederli e stai a posto .........quello è il problema... non mi tiene l'impost
<LostInMyHead> dem_: son file di configurazione pensavo volessi cancellarli
<dem_> nasconderli
<dem_> se tolgo la spunta, vanno via.  poi riapro e riappaiono
<dem_> vabbè provo con nautilus grafico
<dem_> ciao a dopo
<dem> ok risolto. grazie a chi mi ha detto ......non mi  ricordo il nik  di andare su .....modifica/preferenze
<LoZioNe> Ragazzi ho installato Lubuntu su USB,all'avvio dopo la schermata di boot la chiavetta al posto di avviarsi,si riavvia e mi rimanda al boot
<LoZioNe> qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<dem> hai masterizzato come file immagine?
<LoZioNe> EDIT: anche riformattandola e reinstallando su il s.o. stesso problema :P
<LoZioNe> si e ho montato l'immagine con Creatore dischi di Avvio
<LoZioNe> sono con Ubu 10.10
<dem> hai impostato il boot das usb?
<LoZioNe> yess
<LoZioNe> difatti avvia
<dem> mhhhh
<LoZioNe> ma rindonda
<dem> che sia la chiavetta
<LoZioNe> dovrei provare a buttarlo su cd...e sperare che vada
<dem> si è un idea
<LoZioNe> altrimenti mi tengo Ubu 10.10 che anche se non supportato fa tutto a dovere ;)
<dem> io uso  la 12. 10  e va bene
<dem> quantal
<dem> perchè hai scelto lubuntu?
<LoZioNe> e lo so...ma su un Acer Aspire 3000 è tanto
<LoZioNe> io sono per Kubuntu ;)
<dem> ah
<dem> hai già provato con la 12.10
<dem> ?
<LoZioNe> si nada
<dem> ah
<LoZioNe> prima su questo pc avevo Bodhi
<LoZioNe> girava bene ma non mi ci trovo molto :P
<dem> usi il notebook?
<LoZioNe> per ora si
<dem> ah
<Samul\AWAY> esco, ciao a tutti :)
<LoZioNe> dalla 10.10 alla 12.10 avevo solo Kubuntu sul pc
<dem> mAH  COSÌ sui 2 vpiedi non saprei
<LoZioNe> poi ho provato Win7 e da li mi si è ubriacato tutto
<dem> quanto ha il aspire di cpu?
<LoZioNe> il nulla...
<LoZioNe> ho 64MB di ram...fai tu
<dem> azzzz
<LoZioNe> e procio AMD Semprom
<LoZioNe> prossimo pc Intel -.-" basta AMD
<dem> io ho amd
<dem> maè un portatile?
<LoZioNe> a me ha dato solo problemi
<LoZioNe> uno è un portatile
<LoZioNe> l'altro un fisso
<LoZioNe> sul portatile la 10.10 gira bene...solo che non è più supportata
<dem> e che problemi hai sul fatto che non è supportata?
<LoZioNe> che non posso aggioenare nulla
<LoZioNe> e poi Ubuntu è un pò troppo pesante per il notebook...pensavo a una distro più leggera per farlo girare meglio
<dem> xubuntu
<LoZioNe> provato...non si avvia...
<dem> ah
<LoZioNe> e di buttare altri cd non ho voglia
<LoZioNe> quindi stò provando da usb
<dem> ah
<LostInMyHead> lubuntu
<LoZioNe> LostInMyHead: Lubuntu non parte da usb :(
<LostInMyHead> si comunque 64MB di ram scherzi vero?
<LoZioNe> no
<LoZioNe> cerca Acer Aspire 3000
<LostInMyHead> 64GB si disco
<LostInMyHead> non di ram
<LostInMyHead> la ram è minimo 512mb
<LostInMyHead> LoZioNe: ricorda di abbondare di swap
<gabbro> !grub
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<LoZioNe> prima devo vedere che s.o.riesco ad installarci sopra... :P
<dem> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<dem> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/UbotIt
<akis24> ciao
<dem> CaprettaD     grazie  risolto
<CaprettaD> :-D dem
<tom207> salve, stavo tentando di caricare ubuntu sul pc dove ho già vista, ma dopo un po' il caricamento si ferma e ripete all'infinito il caricamento del mouse
<ubo> buona sera a tutti voi
<ubo> ho un problema chi mi può aiutare??
<cristian_c> !aiuto | ubo
<ubot-it> ubo: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<ubo> grazie scusami sono un novello
<ubo> Non riesco ha visualizzare i video in flash (youtube) nonostante abbia installato il pluging di adobe; Il problema si verifica con i seguenti browser: firefox e crome  e il S/O è xubuntu 10.12
<elisa> elisa
<cristian_c> ubo, come hai installato questo plugin?
<akis24> tom207 specifica meglio se puoi installavi o cos'altro ?
<akis24> cristian_c ciao
<ubo> dalla pagina ufficiale di Adobe e in seguito da  synaptic
<cristian_c> ubo, e quindi avrai fatto il solito minestrone
<ubo> non credo prima ho disistallato il vecchio plugin poi ho provatro l'altra soluzione
<cristian_c> ubo, posta: dpkg -l | egrep 'flash|gnash|swf|spark'
<ubo> ok grazie mille purtoppo non ho il terminale sotto mano stasera ci provo
<cristian_c> ok
<ubo> un grosso saluto da como
<aleritty> Hello chan, there is someone that have a mobility radeon HD 4xxx that can help me? My notebook decided to act as a owen
<cristian_c> !english | aleritty
<ubot-it> aleritty: Please join the international channel #ubuntu if you want to speak english. Here only italian language is permitted. Thank you
<aleritty> oh cavolo... scusate... sono talmente abituato che ho scritto in inglese
<cristian_c> lol
<aleritty> e non me ne sono accorto!!
<aleritty> in ogni caso, ho una mobility radeon HD 4500 e non sto riuscendo in alcun modo a far funzionare i driver
<aleritty> di conseguenza il mio pc gira intorno agli 82-83°C
<cristian_c> aleritty, hai scaricato i driver da chissà dove? Hai aggiunto ppa?
<aleritty> e non è bello... Se qualcuno ha una scheda simile e ne è venuto a capo potrebbe aiutarmi?
<x12red> salve a tutti...ho istallato ubuntu deskop ma la l'ingua è inglese... come cambiare la lingua in italiano...grazie
<aleritty> cristian_c: niente ppa strani, ho malauguratamente deciso di installare la 12.10 liscia
<cristian_c> !ubuntuitaliano | x12red
<ubot-it> x12red: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/UbuntuItaliano - Elenco pacchetti: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/UbuntuItaliano#Ubuntu.2C_Xubuntu_e_Lubuntu_in_italiano
<cristian_c> aleritty, e per i driver?
<aleritty> cristian_c: jockey crasha, ho provato gli fglrx ma non vanno per il mio modello di scheda
<aleritty> cristian_c: ne i normali ne gli "updates" ne gli "experimental"
<cristian_c> aleritty, come hai installato gli fglrx?
<cristian_c> mmmmm
<aleritty> cristian_c: synaptic, jockey crashava...
<cristian_c> aleritty, quindi erano già presenti nei repo?
<aleritty> cristian_c: ma nemmeno il binario ati va
<cristian_c> ufficiali
<cristian_c> ecco
<aleritty> cristian_c: fglrx è presente nei repo ufficiali certo
<cristian_c> aleritty, e intanto sei andato a installare i driver esterni
<cristian_c> eh, ma il binario mica no
<aleritty> cristian_c: se i driver del repo non funzionano con la mia scheda ovviamente sono dovuto ricorrere a driver esterni
<cristian_c> aleritty, e hai fatto male
<jester-> ati se non indicati dal driver aggiuntivi sono veleno, cambiano anche delle lib e non va piu una s**a
<jester-> aleritty: ati non sviluppa piu
<aleritty> che ati non sviluppa più lo so, infatti ho scaricato i driver legacy, quelli indicati per la mia scheda dal sito ati...
<aleritty> altrimenti che drier uso? E non diteim open perchè sono quelli che sto usando ed ho i proci a oltre 85°C
<aleritty> mi piacerebbe usare quelli open... ma se non funzionano...
<cristian_c> aleritty, amd sviluppa i driver solo per schede nuove
<cristian_c> aleritty,  abbandona lo sviluppo per quelle vecchie, sempre così sarà
<jester-> aleritty: come fai a dire che non funzano quelli open
<cristian_c> aleritty, avrai fatto un bordello
<jester-> lo sviluppo lo fa la comunita e non fa tutto il radeon open
<cristian_c> aleritty, quelli open sono di qualità inferiore, ma vanno bene se non ci devi fare niente di particolare
<cristian_c> aleritty, non è che la doppia scheda video?
<aleritty> cristian_c: ti sto dicendo che sto usando i driver open e che i processori sono a 85°C, mi sembra palese che qualcosa non vada non credi?
<aleritty> cristian_c: niente doppia scheda video
<aleritty> il mio problema non è che non sono capace di installare i driver o configurarli... il mio problema è trovare una combinazione kernel/X/driver che funzioni visto che con la 12.10 non va
<c_> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<cristian_c> aleritty, con win la temperatura qual'è?
<cristian_c> aleritty, la ventola gira?
<aleritty> 55°C
<jester-> aleritty: spiega il non va
<cristian_c> aleritty, che pc è?
<aleritty> cristian_c: acer aspire 5738z (ho già guardato la wiki)
<aleritty> jester-: non va = ho i processori in fiamme
<aleritty> cristian_c: non importa il pc, importa la scheda video che è una mobility radeon HD 4500
<jester-> aleritty: non ti viene in mente che potrebbe essere un problema di compatibilità acpi e non il drive video
<aleritty> la mia richiesta infatti era "se qualcuno in chan ha una scheda uguale e simile e sta riuscendo a farla funzionare mi può dire come"?
<jester-> aleritty: la tua scheda va benissimo con gli open
<cristian_c> eh, la temperatura
<cristian_c> 85° sono tanti
<cristian_c> su win 55° a quanto ho capito
<cristian_c> trenta gradi in meno
<jester-> aleritty: il radeon open lo carica il sistema al boot e non serve altro, se il pc scada non è causa del radeon
<jester-> scalda
<aleritty> cristian_c: solo con unity + pidgin se apro chrome vado oltre 90... palesemente il driver open non riesce a farcela
<jester-> aleritty: mi sa che hai un hw non linux compatibile
<aleritty> jester-: il driver open non ha accelerazione 3d, mentre unity la richiede...
<aleritty> jester-: uso linux su questo pc da 3 anni buoni...
<aleritty> jester-: tra cui anche ubuntu per carità
<aleritty> jester-: ma ovviamente le versioni vecchie non hanno più supporto, mentre l'attuale non ha i driver decenti
<cristian_c> il pc è potente quindi unity dovrebbe reggerlo
<cristian_c> aleritty, sa tanto di bug
<cristian_c> aleritty, su live stesso problema?
<aleritty> cristian_c: non credo, è semplicemente una conseguenza del fatto che i driver ati legacy non vanno con questo kernel + questo X
<aleritty> cristian_c: mentre i nuovi non supportano la scheda
<cristian_c> aleritty, scusa, ma i legacy non sono open, cosa c'èentra?
<cristian_c> *c'entra?
<jester-> aleritty: da live fa lo stesso? la tua scheda non ha problemi, se hai pacioccato con quelli da siti hai sminchiato delle librerire
<aleritty> cristian_c: no certo, ma gli open con unity hanno sempre fatto a pugni
<cristian_c> aleritty, ma se non la supportavano, non li trovavi in driver aggiuntivi
<cristian_c> certo, gli experimental non sono stabili
<jester-> è come scrivere sul muro
<cristian_c> già.
<aleritty> cristian_c: ma non sono experimental gli open...
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> 17:20:38 <aleritty> cristian_c: mentre i nuovi non supportano la scheda
<aleritty> cristian_c: certo... ma quando parlo degli open lo specifico...
<cristian_c> gli open supportano sempre le schede
<aleritty> lasciamo perdere, torniamo alla mia richiesta iniziale: se c'è qualcuno con questa scheda e/o una scheda della stessa serie mi faccia un fischio che ne parliamo: Astenersi perditempo!
<cristian_c> il supporto non scade per gli open
<cristian_c> lol
<jester-> aleritty: comincia a provare da live in modo da escludere il problema open non open
<jester-> scometto che da live va a meraviglia
<aleritty> jester-: da live scalda come una fornace...
<aleritty> jester-: quanto avevi scommesso? così vengo ad incassare ;-)
<jester-> aleritty: e 4 la tua scheda non ha problemi con gli open di serie
<cristian_c> aleritty, ben, rimani col problema, che non è mio
<jester-> aleritty: sempre che usi la 12,10 e non un tarocco
<aleritty> jester-: e 5 la mia scheda HA dei problemi con gli open... da sempre...
<jester-> aleritty: li ha solo con te
<jester-> aleritty: e ancora di piu con i proprietari
<aleritty> jester-: che ne abbia ancora di più con i proprietari siamo d'accordo (ma solo con questa versione)
<aleritty> jester-: non li ha solo con me, su google è pieno di gente che si lamenta... ma ahimè è un notebook non posso cambiarcela
<jester-> aleritty: fai laprova con la live
<aleritty> jester-: quando lo ho comprato era supportata (e soprattutto era supportato tutto il resto dell'HW, compreso il modem!!)
<aleritty> jester-: la live scalda anche lei, non so di preciso quanto perchè non ha lm-sensors installato ma ti assicuro che "a mano" è ben calda
<aleritty> jester-: è assurdo ma praticamente dovrei usare la 11.10 per avere tutto a posto probabilmente...
<aleritty> jester-: così avrei X + kernel + driver ad una versione compatibile tra di loro...
<jester-> aleritty: occhio che lmsensors non è affidabile, o senti il pc che scotta e ti ustiona a 83 gradi e poi oltre gli 80 intel si disattiva e amd cuoce
<aleritty> jester-: vai tranquillo che le mie dita concordano con lm-sensors
<aleritty> jester-: il mio modello di CPU ha il critical a 105 e si disattiva a 101
<jester-> aleritty: quindi hai un hw che non piace a linux
<aleritty> jester-: non è che non piace a linux... con la 11.10 non ho problemi ma tra un mese mi finisce il supporto...
<aleritty> jester-: il fisso è 110% compatibile, ma il notebook non si puà scegliere più di tanto...
<jester-> aleritty: e che ti frega
<jester-> 11,10 non ha piu bisogno di essere aggiornata
<aleritty> jester-: mi frega che visto che finiva il supporto volevo provare ad aggiornare, ma ne la LTS ne la 12.10 vanno...
<jester-> a perte il fatto che cambiando il sources qualcoa passano meno aggiornamenti di sicurezza
<jester-> aleritty: quindi se non vanno?
<aleritty> jester-: a questo punto torno indietro e fine... ma prima di farlo ho provato a chiedere nel canale se qualcuno aveva una soluzione
<cristian_c> -,-
<aleritty> magari c'era un qualche workaround possibile... il canale esiste per chiedere e condividere le esperienze no?
<aleritty> jester-: in ogni caso ti ringrazio per la chiacchierata
<jester-> aleritty: certo ma la tua scheda è una delle quali non si sono visti problemi se non i  soliti causati da pacioccamenti con gli fgrlx
<aleritty> jester-: con i vecchi fglrx andava, non ho fatto pacioccamenti
<aleritty> jester-: con i driver open davvero, si scalda da morire... non posso tenerli
<jester-> aleritty: lo saprai tu cosa hai fatto, ti ho semplicemente detto quello che si vede e si è visto qui in canale
<aleritty> jester-: tu mi dici che non danno problemi gli open, ed io non è che ci voglio fare del gaming estremo... Io ti credo anche, ma con la live il pc bolle
<aleritty> jester-: appena installato, installando i driver open bolle
<aleritty> jester-: magari sbaglio io ad installare gli open eh...
<jester-> aleritty: e ripeto, sempre che la causa del forno  siano i radeon
<aleritty> jester-: ma su una installazione fresca, ho installato solo gli open
<jester-> aleritty: gli open sono gia installati di serie
<aleritty> jester-: e cmq bolle... da live bolle... come fanno ad essere i radeon?
<jester-> aleritty: quindi quali open hai messo
<cristian_c> -,-
<jester-> aleritty: non è detto che lo scaldamento sia causato dla drive video
<aleritty> jester-: potrebbe essere... mi puoi aiutare a capire cosa lo provoca allora? (nel frattempo sto  cercando nella cronologia per darti una risposta precisa a "cosa ho installato"
<aleritty> xserver-xorg-video-radeon di sicuro
<jester-> aleritty: partire in ripristino e andare in failsafex
<aleritty> jester-: ma guardavo se ho messo altro
<jester-> cosi usera il vesa
<aleritty> jester-: la live immagino usi vesa giusto?
<jester-> unity partira in 2d e se scalda il problema è un altro
<jester-> aleritty: no dovrebbe usare radeon
<aleritty> jester-: ma la 12.10 ha ancora la modalità 2d?
<jester-> e lo vedi da lsmod
<jester-> aleritty: certo e ha pure il cazzillo per ridurre le icone
<aleritty> jester-: se ha un cazzillo per ridurre le icone non posso assolutamente farne a meno
<jester-> e con gnome-session-fallback hai gnome normale
<jester-> aleritty: poi vedi tu
<aleritty> jester-: ascolta, facciamo una bella cosa... reinstallo da zero così partiamo puliti puliti e non mi puoi dire che ho fatto casini io
<jester-> aleritty: spe
<aleritty> jester-: tutto il tempo che vuoi...
<jester-> aleritty: sudo /usr/share/ati/amd-uninstall.sh
<aleritty> jester-: ho disinstallato il pacchetto fglrx... ti ho detto che sono da open, il file non esiste
<jester-> aleritty: sudo apt-get install --reinstall libgl1-mesa-dri libgl1-mesa-glx libglu1-mesa  xserver-xorg-video-radeon
<aleritty> jester-: richiederà qualche minuto
<aleritty> jester-: fatto, preferisci che riavvio tutto o ti fidi a farmi riavviare solo x?
<jester-> aleritty: meglio riavviare todo
<aleritty> jester-: ci avrei scommesso! dammi solo un secondo, finisco di fare una chiavetta con la 11.10 sopra (scaramanzia)
<jester-> aleritty: se non va proverei la live daily 13.04
<jester-> è un paii di kernel avanti
<jester-> paio
<jester-> sicuramente sui not/netbook è piu agile
<aleritty> jester-: ci avevo pensato, ma poi ho detto: ho dei problemi già così con i driver che sono "troppo nuovi" per la mia scheda, se avanzo ancora chissà che succede
<aleritty> jester-: che dici, torno in dietro o vado avanti? :-D
<Ubo> cristian eccomi qui di nuovo dopo aver digitato dpkg -l | egrep 'flash|gnash|swf|spark' mi restituisce
<Ubo> ii  flashplugin-installer                  11.2.202.273ubuntu0.12.04.1             Adobe Flash Player plugin installer
<cristian_c> e basta?
<cristian_c> ubo, ho la stessa identica versione
<Ubo> non restituisce altro ; continua a non funzionare
<cristian_c> Ubo, prova a digitare: about:plugins nella barra egli indirizzi del browser
<Ubu> buonasera
<Ubu> ho un problema con l'avvio di Ubuntu
<Ubu> versione 12.10 Server
<jester-> Ubu: del tipo?
<Ubo> fatto e il pluging e presente e attivo
<jester-> Ubo: ??
<cristian_c> Ubo, mmmm
<jester-> Ubo: la server non ha grafica
<cristian_c> Ubo, il problema lo riscontri con tutti i video?
<jester-> che incrocio strano hai fatto
<cristian_c> jester-, ci sono due utenti dal nick simile
<cristian_c> :D
<Ubo> adesso provo con un filmato avi
<cristian_c> Ubo, io parlo del plugin flash
<cristian_c> Ubo, comunque, prova anche altri formati
<Ubo> impossibile caricare shockwave flash nulla  avi viene visualizzato correttamente con vlc
<jester-> Ubo: flash centra con avi come i cavoli a merenda
<cristian_c> uboche browser?
<cristian_c> Ubo, che browser?
<Ubo> crome
<jester-> serve il plugin totem o vlc o mplayer
<Ubo> chrome scusa
<Ubu> jester-: dopo aver installato lo gnome desktop per avere l'interfaccia grafica ho riavviato e  dopo il riavvio Ubuntu mi si ferma al caricamento
<cristian_c> Ubo, con firefox stesso problema?
<Ubo> siiiiiii stesso problema
<jester-> Ubu: server con interfaccia gradica?
<jester-> grafica*
<cristian_c> Ubo, che pc hai?
<Ubu> jester-: sì perché non conosco i comandi e ho bisogno dell'interfaccia grafica
<jester-> Ubu ma server perché
<Ubu> l'ho installato per un Server
<Ubo> pentium 800 500 mb ram e un pc vecchio con qui sto sperimento linux
<jester-> Ubu: e che sistema grafico hai installato e come
<jester-> Ubo: per che uso farne?
<Ubu> jester-: ho utilizzato il seguente comando: sudo apt-get install gnome-desktop-enviroment
<cristian_c> Ubo, aspe che ti do un comando
<cristian_c> Ubo, cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep sse2
<jester-> Ubu: dovresti installare xubuntu-desktop
<jester-> gnome-desktop-enviroment  levalo che non installa tutto
<Ubo> ripeto sperimento le versioni di ubuntu per poi installarle sui pc
<cristian_c> Ubo, cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep sse2
<cristian_c> leggi
<jester-> Ubo: e sperimenti con la server senza conoscerne i concetti?
<jester-> Ubo: su quel pc è gia buona se gia lubuntu
<cristian_c> Ubu , Ubo, siete lo steso utente? :D
<Ubu> jester-: quindi devo rifare l'installazione di Ubuntu?
<cristian_c> *stesso
<Ubo> nulla
<jester-> Ubu: installa lubuntu
<jester-> e fai pratica
<Ubo> no ti stai sbagliando
<cristian_c> Ubo, hai digitato il comando?
<Ubo> Jester scusami ma sono un perito informatico
<jester-> cristian_c: uno finisce per u l'altro per o
<cristian_c> lol
<Ubo> si ma non restituisce nulla
<cristian_c> aèppunto
<cristian_c> Ubo, pc cn procio vecio
<cristian_c> Ubo, non supporta il nuovo flash, flag sse2
<jester-> Ubo: parlavo con Ubu
<Ubo> ok ma non ci sono altri plugin che svolgono la stessa funzione?
<cristian_c> Ubo, dev installare una versione di flash precedente
<cristian_c> una che supporta il tuo vecchio procio
<Ubo> come devo fare
<cristian_c> Ubo, http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?p=4134700
<Ubo> ok grazie di cuore per l'aiuto ciao e buona serata
<Ubu> cristian_c: non siamo lo stesso utente, pensa che mi ero messo come nick ubi, poi mi ha detto che era registrato allora ho messo ubu
<cristian_c> Ubo, leggi la guida del topic
<Ubo> ok ciao
<Ubo> buoan sera alla prossima
<akis24> sera
<vinci98> ok ho un programma di wine ... ora quando clicco su un file con un estenzione particolare ubuntu si confonde e mi chiede con cosa lo deve aprire nell'elenco con tutte le app installate (tutte tranne quella) ... ora come faccio a dirgli di aprirlo con quel programma (senza prima aprire il programma andare nel menù file open ecc?)
<vinci98> *estensione
<vinci98> ripeto wine, quindi non è installata
<vinci98> si ma se mettono un bottone con scritto browse io gli dico una volta e per tutte il file .exe da aprire
<vinci98> non si può fare? magari dal registro non ci dovrebbe essere?
<akis24> vinci98 scusa ero assente se vuoi cosi forse è meglio http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5591125/
<vinci98> è incompleto ma si creano così gli .sh? ...wow
<vinci98> digitare: ...
<akis24> si il comando sarebbe sh delete.sh
<akis24> avevo lasciato fuori pardon..
<Eddyf92> Ho appena installato Ubuntu 12.04 LTS
<Eddyf92> l'ho affiancato al mio altro sistema operativo windows 8
<Eddyf92> adesso ho bisogno di formattare la partizione attualmente occupata da windows 8 per liberare spazio all'interno del mio pc, consentendo comunque il funzionamento di ubuntu
<Eddyf92> sapreste aiutarmi?
<cristian_c> Eddyf92, sbagliato
<cristian_c> Eddyf92, tieniti win 8
<Eddyf92> Ubuntu mi serve per un esame che devo fare all'università
<cristian_c> non capisco perché dovete far fuori sempre winz
<cristian_c> Eddyf92, appunto, perché eliminare winz?
<jester-> Eddyf92: apri gestore partizioni e formatti la winz ma non è una buona idea
<Eddyf92> ho bisogno anche di windows 8 tuttavia vorrei formattare la partizione riservata a windows per poi installarlo nuovamente con calma
<cristian_c> Eddyf92, ah, quella di ripristino? La recovery?
<cristian_c> operazione delicata
<jester-> la recovery è partizione della barby
<cristian_c> perché se formatti la partizione sbagliata, sono dolori
<Eddyf92> io ho semplicemente bisogno di azzerare tutto cio che non è ubuntu per poi installare di nuovo windows 8
<cristian_c> jester-, lol
<jester-> recuperi pco
<cristian_c> eh, piccolina
<jester-> <jester-> Eddyf92: apri gestore partizioni e formatti la winz
<vinci98> fatti un backup
<jester-> se non lo vedi installa gparted
<Eddyf92> fatto, gestore partizioni si intende da Ubuntu? gestisco tutto da li?
<jester-> Eddyf92: si da ubuntu
<jester-> anche winz mica te la fa formattare una partizione un uso
<Eddyf92> ok quindi da ubuntu installo questo GParted e elimino tutte le partizioni che non mi servono?
<jester-> Eddyf92: occhio che le partizioni non sono filws
<jester-> Eddyf92: formatti lew esistenti, allarghi o restringe e non sempre è possibile
<jester-> Eddyf92: è come una casa
<Eddyf92> la situazione attuale è la seguente, windows ha creato in automatico tre partizioni, adesso ce n'è una quarta per ubuntu
<jester-> se demolisci in pilastro portante crolla tutto e non puoi allargare il bagni a scapito del salotto se in mezzo c'è la camera da letto
<Eddyf92> vorrei eliminare le tre di windows, condensarle in un'unica partizione e lasciare così com'è quella di ubuntu
<Eddyf92> GPart mi consente anche di "condensare partizioni?"
<jester-> Eddyf92: condensare?
<Eddyf92> nel senso di unire le tre partizioni di windows che ho intenzione di svuotare in un'unica partizione
<jester-> Eddyf92: bisogna vedere come è messa la tabella
<jester-> se sono contigue si
<jester-> ma è sempre un lavoro a rischio
<iMelo24> who can help me?
<iMelo24> i need to install ubuntu on my mac
<cristian_c> !english | iMelo24
<ubot-it> iMelo24: Please join the international channel #ubuntu if you want to speak english. Here only italian language is permitted. Thank you
<iMelo24> ah ok grazie sono italiano
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> e due
<iMelo24> posso chiedere a te?
<cristian_c> !chiedere | iMelo24
<ubot-it> iMelo24: Non chiedere di chiedere, chiedi e basta!
<iMelo24> per installare il bootloader rEFIt devo copiare la cartella efi all'interno della radice del disco contente l'installazione di MacOSX (solitamente /), cioè?
<iMelo24> qual è la radice del disco? dove la trovo?
<cristian_c> iMelo24, hai letto il wiki?
<iMelo24> si lo sto leggendo
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> asp
<jester-> iMelo24: omitalia.it) has joined #ubuntu-it+1
<jester-> iMelo24: pardon https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro
<antonio__> ciao, vorrei creare uno script o un eseguibile per far partire un emulatore creato con android emulator sdk
<jester-> !chat | antonio__
<ubot-it> antonio__: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<antonio__> ok grazie
<alefux> Buonasera a tutti! C'è qualcuno che mi potrebbe dare una mano con questo problema?
<alefux> http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=551621
<cristian_c> alefux, spiegati
<alefux> Ciao cristian, mi hai già aiutato nel thread, ma proprio non riesco ad uscirne dal problema. Ogni volta che su ubuntu avviene un "effetto" grafico, quali spostare, scrollare, o ridimensionare una finestra, visualizzare un video su youtube o anche una gif, la scheda grafica fa un rumore fastidioso
<alefux> Ora come ora sono su ubuntu 12.10. Ubuntu 12.04 aveva lo stesso problema. Su unity il rumore varia da un suono simile a quello di un hard disk in movimento a quello di una interferenza elettromagnetica
<alefux> Quando su Ubuntu 12.04 avevo messo gnome, il suono era molto più acuto e sembrava addirittura uno scricchiolio. Se entro su Unity 2D non c'è alcun rumore, il che mi fa pensare che sia un problema di accelerazione 3D e drivers, non di hardware come pensavo poichè su Windows (che è installato in dual boot) non c'è alcun problema
<alefux> nessuno ha un'idea?
<cristian_c> uhm
<cristian_c> asp
<krabador> alefux, cosa dice alsamixer in gnome e unity2d ?
<alefux> krabador, non è un problema di audio, poichè il suono prodotto esce dal case stesso, mi sembra proprio dalla scheda video
<krabador> alefux, che tipo di suono, scusa.
<alefux> varia da un suono simile a quello di un hard disk in movimento a quello di una interferenza elettromagnetica
<alefux> una specie di clicchettio fastidioso
<krabador> alefux, hai driver proprietari installati?
<alefux> sì, ho provato varie versioni.. la 310 che è quella disponibile dal sito della geforce.com (la mia scheda è una geforce GT 120), con i 304 disponibili dai repository della nvidia
<alefux> e ho provato altri driver precedenti.. Anche nouveau fa lo stesso problema
<krabador> alefux, hai provato la 12.04 in live session?
<alefux> Sì, 12.04 live, 12.10 live , xubuntu 12.04 live, fedora 18 live, tutti con lo stesso problema. Windows 7 Ultimate, nessun problema.
<krabador> alefux, 32/64 bit?
<alefux> 64
<alefux> tutti i sistemi che ho provato sono a 64 bit, in quanto ho 6GB di ram
<pa> domanda
<alefux> sennò non potrei sfruttarli, no?
<pa> ho letto che in 12.04LTS in nautilus si potevano taggare i file
<pa> in 12.10 non trovo l'opzione, come mai?
<cristian_c> pa, ci sono dei plugin forse
<pa> ho cercato, pare di no..
<cristian_c> pa, in synaptic
<pa> cristian_c, dici nautilus-qualcosa?
<cristian_c> prova a digitare nautilus in synaptic
<pa> provo, ma non vedo niente che abbia a che fare con tracker
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> ma non erano i tag che ti interessavano?
<pa> si i tag
<pa> ma non vengono gestiti da tracker?
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> tracker?
<salvo68> salve
<salvo68> c'è qualcuno che può darmi un consiglio su come installare ubuntu sul mio pc!!!
<antonio__> dovrei creare un lanciatore bash
<antonio__> io se vuoi salvo
<test> ciao
<test> help
#ubuntu-it 2013-03-07
<nocco> Ciao, ho un problema con il layout della mia tastiera, chi mi può aiutare?
<akis24> giorno
<bau-> scusate, ma che differenza c'è tra openoffice e libre office?
<akis24> ad alcuni sviluppatori piaceva la piega che stava prendendo openoffice, e hanno deciso di prendere i suoi sorgenti e dalla base di openoffice creare LibreOffice.
<akis24> non piaceva*
<bau-> ah ecco infatti, stavo leggendo... non sapevo di questa cosa, ma ho visto che ora su ubuntu c'è di default questo libre office di cui non avevo mai sentito
<akis24> si libreoffice è ormai di defalt su tutte le distro
<akis24> default*
<antonio__> ciao , vorrei creare un eseguibile per avviare l'emulatore android sdk installato sulla mia ubuntu 12.10
<antonio__> anche uno script senza dover per forza fare i passaggi da terminale
<bau-> antonio__, in che cartella è l'emulatore?
<antonio__> in home/.android/avd/nexus.avd
<antonio__> però io da terminale devo avviare prima il manager con il comando  cd android-sdk-linux/tools && ./android avd
<antonio__> vorrei saltare quel passaggio
<LGambassi> salve a tutti
<LGambassi> avrei una domanda su monodevelop
<LGambassi> qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<LGambassi> :(
<akis24> poni la domanda..
<akis24> se qualcuno puo' o sa' ti aiuta
<LGambassi> ok...
<LGambassi> dunque ho installato monodevelop e quando creo un nuovo progetto mi da il seguente errore
<LGambassi> il progetto «/home/lucagambassi/Project/Test/Test/Test.vbproj»: Project does not support framework '.NETFramework,Version=v4.0'
<LGambassi> che devo fare????
<LGambassi> scusate se è una banalità, ma sono alle prime armi con monodevelop e ubuntu........
<LGambassi> ho cercato anche sui forum, ma non sono riuscito a tirarne fuori le gambe
<LGambassi> grazie per l'aiuto....
<bau> antonio__, hai dato un'occhiata qui? http://developer.android.com/tools/help/emulator.html#startup-options
<antonio__> ora guardo
<bau> in teoria basta dare il comando emulator nomeavd
<bau> solo che il comando emulator sarà dentro l'sdk, non in ubuntu
<bau> quindi PENSO che il comando da dare sarà una cosa tipo: /percorsofileemulator/emulator nomeavd
<bau> se funziona, puoi metterlo in uno script bash e renderlo eseguibile
<bau> intanto proverei a vedere se funziona il comanda
<LGambassi> scusa, ma perché l'emulatore android??
<antonio__> per emulare android
<antonio__> mi serve utilizzare un programma scritto in android
<antonio__> nulla, sembra che bisogna passare per forza prima dal manager per avviarlo
<LGambassi> ok.. non era allora per me la risposta...
<antonio__> ma non riesco a creare lo script che funzioni
<antonio__> lol scusa
<LGambassi> niente
<LGambassi> :)
<antonio__> come creo lo script per il comando :   cd android-sdk-linux/tools && ./android avd
<antonio__> ho provato a crearlo con crea un lanciatore ma non riesce ad avviarlo
<antonio__> sembra funzioni solo da terminale direttamente
<daniele> Ragazzi ho tre problemi da risolvere e nessuno da 10 giorni (comunità, forum,chat) mi ha risposto. Il primo problema ed è quello più importante è dato dal mancato funzionamento del touchpad, cosa che è successa all'improvviso. Premendo i tasti di scelta rapida sulla tastiera per abilitare/disabilitare, mi disabilita soltando il touchpad ma mai abilita da notare che il puntatore non si muove ma se clicco col touch il click viene fatto. Qualche sug
<daniele> gerimento su questo ?
<akis24> daniele: potrebbe fare al caso tuo > http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=12&t=537293
<akis24> che versione di ubuntu hai installata ?
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<daniele> akis24, il fatto non è che non viene riconosciuto e come se il tasto fn+F9 anzicchè fare da abilita/disabilita, disabilita soltanto
<akis24> rigiorno
<bau> antonio__, segui questa guida: http://www.linuxmx.it/guide/generiche/321-script-bash-le-basi.html quando inizia a scrivere il suo codice di esempio, metti invece i tuoi comandi (una riga per comanda) e dovrebbe andare
<antonio__> grazie
<bau> antonio__, non dovesse funzionare, fallo partire dal terminale con ./nomescript così se dà qualche errore particolare, dovrebbe uscirti nel terminale
<antonio__> ma scusa, tramite crea lanciatore in teoria dovrebbe funzionare
<antonio__> non capisco perche non va
<jester1-> antonio__: cosa devi lanciare
<antonio__> questo :  cd android-sdk-linux/tools && ./android avd
<antonio__> se creo il lanciatore con il comando mi da errore
<antonio__> invece solo da terminale funziona
<jester1-> antonio__: nel comando lanciatore vai prendere l'eseguibile
<aleritty> jester1-: Ciao! Sono sempre quello della scheda radeon che si crede un forno! Ti ricordi?
<jester1-> antonio__: /android avd e non /android.avd?
<aleritty> jester1-: :-D
<jester1-> aleritty: yeah
<antonio__> android avd
<jester1-> mando da terminlae parte scritto cosi
<aleritty> jester1-: Ieri ci eravamo lasciati che dovevo rebootare, ovviamente X non è partito... Ho reinstallato la 12.04 da zero ed ora la ho bella pulita per sperimentare
<jester1->  /android\ avd  cosi si
<jester1-> aleritty: lsmod |grep radeon
<jester1-> che risponde
<jester1-> antonio__: rinomina il file android.sh se è uno script
<aleritty> jester1-: http://pastebin.com/EAuvUmkw
<antonio__> non ci riesco, ma scusa partendo da questo comando mi daresti istruzioni per creare lo script?
<antonio__> cd android-sdk-linux/tools && ./android avd
<jester1-> aleritty: usa il radeon; glxinfo |greo rendering
<jester1-> aleritty: usa il radeon; glxinfo |grep rendering
<aleritty> jester1-: http://pastebin.com/xswn3XUk
<aleritty> ma in ogni caso la risposta breve è YES
<aleritty> jester1-: al momento sono ad 82 gradi, se riavvio con windows (ahime) entro 15 minuti sono a 55°C
<jester1-> aleritty: il 3d ce sta quindi è a posto il video
<aleritty> jester1-: si ma scalda come un forno...
<aleritty> jester1-: mentre con i driver binari (quelli che non vanno più) avevo temperature intorno ai 55°C-60°C
<jester1-> aleritty: prova a riavviare, al menu digiti e, dopo splash metti noapic e F10 per partire
<jester1-> aleritty: secondo me non è il driver video
<jester1-> aleritty: la ventola accellera?
<aleritty> jester1-: certo, varia con la velocità
<aleritty> jester1-: pardon, con la temperatura
<jester1-> aleritty: inanto che riavii entra nel bios s controlla la tempo
<aleritty> jester1-: a tra poco
<aleritty> jester1-: tornato, sono ad 85°C
<aleritty> jester1-: :-D
<jester1-> aleritty: pure nel bios?
<aleritty> jester1-: nel bios ovviamente...
<aleritty> dopo il boot ero a 90 circa
<aleritty> da lm-sensors
<jester1-> aleritty: la ventola gira quanto in winz?
<aleritty> jester1-: veramente molto di più...
<jester1-> aleritty: top e vedi se c'è qualsa che suca
<aleritty> jester1-: in windows (ma anche prima, con i driver proprietari) non la avevo che girava così tanto... In ogni caso se vogliamo provare a mandarla al massimo ho un riferimento sonoro
<jester1-> aleritty: non c'è senso che scaldi senza fare nulla
<aleritty> jester1-: ho xorg, compiz e chomium che ciucciano ognuno il 20% di cpu circa, il resto è a zero praticamente
<TaLaDo> aleritty, è integrata la scheda?
<aleritty> TaLaDo: no, è una ati mobility radeon HD 4500, il problema a parer mio sono i driver
<aleritty> TaLaDo: jester1- sta cercando di guidarmi per escludere altre cause
<TaLaDo> aleritty, io proverei a toglierla pulire i contatti e vedere
<jester1-> aleritty: a me xorg ciuccia  il 4%
<aleritty> TaLaDo: è un notebook purtroppo... In ogni caso su windows (ahime) ho temperature intorno ai 55°C quindi è un problema software
<jester1-> aleritty: sudo apt-get install gnome-session-fallback  poi esci e rientra con gnome no esffetti
<aleritty> TaLaDo: tutto è iniziato con l'aggiornamento del kernel, gli ultimi driver ati dicono di essere compatibili con la mia scheda ma palesemente non lo sono
<jester1-> cosi scludiamo se è unity
<aleritty> jester1-: eseguo
<aleritty> jester1-: ovviamente questo giro riavvio senza noapic
<jester1-> aleritty: termina sessikone
<jester1-> e rientri con gnome no effetti
<aleritty> jester1-: ma cosa me ne faccio del noapic? abbiamo visto che non c'entra...
<jester1-> va bè riavvia
<jester1-> cosi siamo sicuri
<aleritty> jester1-: sono su gnome-classic senza effetti
<aleritty> jester1-: e la temperatura è sempre 83°C
<jester1-> aleritty: spetta qualche minuto
<aleritty> jester1-: ok
<TaLaDo> aleritty, per curiosità hai i driver proprietari?
<jester1-> aleritty: controlla se scende
<aleritty> jester1-: sale anche in realtà...
<glpiana> ola
<jester1-> aleritty: togliamoci una curiosità perdi mezz'ora e fai cd o usb di http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<jester1-> aleritty: senza installare da live si vede subito il leone che effetto che fa
<aleritty> jester1-: certamente, anche se preferirei rimanere sulla LTS a sto punto...
<giuseppe_> ciao,  per favore potete aiutarmi, stavo installando il pacchetto ttf-mscorefonts, ma è andata via la luce e ho errori
<jester1-> aleritty: ma se la lts ti cuoce le uova.....
<jester1-> giuseppe_: cioè?
<giuseppe_>  il sottoprocesso vecchio script di post-installation ha restituito lo stato di errore 2
<jester1-> giuseppe_: facendo?
<giuseppe_> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<aleritty> jester1-: hai ragione anche te... mi sa che mi devo mettere una debby stabile così non ho casini tra kernel ed aggiornamenti...
<giuseppe_> provando a reinstallare
<jester1-> giuseppe_: resinstallare cosa
<glpiana> giuseppe_: nel terminale: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<aleritty> jester1-: non posso scaricare una immagine dvd ora, ho solo più 700MB di dati! :-(
<giuseppe_> glpiana e jester non succeede niente con dpkg
<aleritty> jester1-: ti ringrazio in ogni caso dell'aiuto!
<glpiana> giuseppe_: ora: dpkg -l | grep ttf-mscore
<jester1-> aleritty: facile che con la 13.04 vadano a posto le ossa
<aleritty> jester1-: si si ma lo scarico stasera dalla connessione fissa e via
<giuseppe_> rF  ttf-mscorefonts-installer             3.2ubuntu0.1                                    Installer for Microsoft TrueType core fonts
<jester1-> aleritty: come dire che appena installato non hai spazio?
<aleritty> jester1-: non dubito, è solo che ora come ora non ce la faccio
<aleritty> jester1-: no no sono connesso dal cellulare, non posso scaricare 4GB
<glpiana> giuseppe_: sudo apt-get install --reinstall ttf-mscorefonts-installer
<jester1-> aaah
<giuseppe_> glpiana da errore
<glpiana> !paste | giuseppe_
<ubot-it> giuseppe_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<giuseppe_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5592979/
<glpiana> giuseppe_: sudo apt-get purge ttf-mscorefonts-installer
<giuseppe_> in pratica se ne andata la luce quando era partito lo script eula
<giuseppe_> ancora errore http://paste.ubuntu.com/5592980/
<giuseppe_> glpiana ci sei ancora?
<glpiana> giuseppe_: sì, un secondo
<giuseppe_> ok scusa
<glpiana> giuseppe_: prova a scrivere: sudo apt-get -f install
<giuseppe_> avevo già provato, ma niente  :(
<glpiana> giuseppe_: hai provato ora?
<giuseppe_> si
<glpiana> !paste | giuseppe_
<ubot-it> giuseppe_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<giuseppe_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5592995/
<giuseppe_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5592995/
<glpiana> giuseppe_: ho visto, porta pazienza, dai
<glpiana> giuseppe_: scrivi nel terminale: mkdir temp
<glpiana> giuseppe_: poi scrivi: sudo mv /var/lib/dpkg/info/ttf-mscorefonts-installer*  temp
<giuseppe_> fatto
<glpiana> giuseppe_: quando hai fatto scrivi: sudo apt-get install --reinstall ttf-mscorefonts-installer
<giuseppe_> ora ha installato, ma non è comparsa la schaermata che mi ha chiesto di accettare
<glpiana> giuseppe_: scrivi: ls  /var/lib/dpkg/info/ttf-mscorefonts-installer*
<giuseppe_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5593006/
<giuseppe_> però riavviando chromium noto la differenza dei caratteri quindi presumo sia installato
<glpiana> giuseppe_: ls /usr/share/fonts/truetype/msttcorefonts/
<giuseppe_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5593014/
<glpiana> giuseppe_: sembra a posto
<giuseppe_> grazie mille
<glpiana> giuseppe_: puoi rimuovere la directory temp: sudo rm -r temp
<giuseppe_> fatto
<FoX__> salve ho problemi a installare Xubuntu, mi appare la scritta... This Kernel requires the fallowing features not present on the CPU... io ho un portatile ACER Travelmate 6000
<glpiana> FoX__: e cosa elenca?
<FoX__> Unable to boot- please use a kernel appropriate for your CPU
<FoX__> ho provato ad andare nel bios ma non ho trovato questa stringa
<glpiana> FoX__: non è che hai scaricato la 64bit?
<FoX__> no non credo perchè io ho cliccato sul download 32 bit!
<glpiana> FoX__: ma quando dice "following features" cosa elenca?
<FoX__> ho anche scaricato poco fa lubuntu sempre a 32 bit e mi dice la stessa cosa nonostante ci sia scritto sulla presentazione sia compatibile con i pc un pò più datati
<TaLaDo> FoX__, da dove hai scaricato la iso?
<FoX__> qunque la pagina è tutta nera e le scritte che mi appaiono sono solo quelle che ti ho descritto sopra e niente altro!
<Luca> ciao
<glpiana> FoX__: non è che c'è scritto anche PAE?
<FoX__> no assolutamente  niente altro oltre quello che ti ho elencato
<glpiana> FoX__: di che versione stiamo parlando?
<FoX__> Versione di ubuntu intendi?
<glpiana> FoX__: il numero
<FoX__> Lubuntu 12.10 desktop-i386
<FoX__> xubuntu -12.10-desktop-i386
<Luca> ragazzi mi aiutate a installare dei driver?
<Luca> ho que sto cartella che contiene i driver della mia scheda wifi 2011_0719_RT3070_RT3370_RT5370_RT5372_Linux_STA_V2.5.0.3_DPO
<TaLaDo> Luca, e dentro quella cartella nn c'è un file di documentazione?
<Luca> location: root/Desktop .Come li installo
<FoX__> allora si è capito qual'è il mio problema?
<Luca> che sarebbe un file di documentazione?
<Luca> un .txt?
<TaLaDo> Luca, un file tipo leggimi o istruzioni qualunque sia l'estensione
<pdor> ciao scusate e' normale che ho 2000 sottodirectory x11 una dentro l'altra? con xubuntu 12.04
<glpiana> FoX__: scarica una versione precedente e poi fai l'avanzamento
<FoX__> glpiana hai capito qual'è il mio problema?
<glpiana> pdor: non lo è
<glpiana> FoX__: immagino sia questione di compatibilità
<FoX__> quindi non posso installare nessuna versione di Ubuntu che tu sappia?
<glpiana> FoX__: ma lo hai letto quello che ti ho scritto sopra?
<FoX__> No scusa!
<Luca> ragazzi mi aiutate passo a passo, non conosco per niente linux(ubuntu) devo installare i driver
<FoX__> glpiana_:  Scusa ma non trovo quello che hai scritto a me riguardo al mio problema mi puoi ripetere ?
<glpiana> FoX__: scarica una versione precedente e poi fai l'avanzamento
<glpiana> Luca: scheda wifi interna o usb?
<FoX__> alpiana che versione mi consigli?
<Luca> scheda usb
<glpiana> FoX__: io proverei prima la 12.04. se da lo stesso errore la 11.10
<glpiana> Luca: scollegala, reinseriscila e poi nel terminale scrivi: dmesg | tail
<glpiana> !paste | Luca
<ubot-it> Luca: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<FoX__> Grazie alpiana provo a fare come dici poi ti faccio sapere buona giornata!
<glpiana> altrettanto
<Luca> fatto ma a che serve?
<glpiana> Luca: hai fatto cosa? non vedo nessun link a apstebin
<glpiana> *pastebin
<Luca> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5593131/
<Luca> scusa
<glpiana> Luca: ma l'hai reinserita?
<Luca> ti spiego. Io ho lubuntu 12.10, la scheda funziona benissimo, e su backtrack 5 r3(virtual box) che non me la vede
<glpiana> !chat | Luca
<ubot-it> Luca: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<ghibli> salve ho installato kubuntu 12.10, ma non ho alcun segnale audio
<glpiana> ghibli: vedi l'icona dell'audio sulla barra?
<ghibli> ciao glpiana, si si la vedo c'è c'è anche kmix
<glpiana> ghibli: apri un terminale e scrivi: alsamixer
<ghibli> ok fatto ora ho il grafico dei volumi
<glpiana> ghibli: i volumi devono essere alzati e non devono avere alla base la sigla "MM"
<ghibli> solo PCM non ha nessuna scritta sotto gli altri riportano 00
<glpiana> ghibli: se ti piazzi con le frecce sotto a pcm e poi premi la freccia in alto il volume si alza?
<ghibli> glpiana  si e sono tutti al top
<glpiana> ghibli: premi esc una o due volte per uscire da alsamixer
<ghibli> glpiana fatto
<glpiana> scrivi: aplay /usr/share/sounds/alsa/Front_Left.wav
<ghibli> nel terminale ?
<glpiana> ghibli: sì
<ghibli> glpiana, mi dice Il programma "play" non è attualmente installato. È possibile installarlo digitando: sudo apt-get install sox
<glpiana> ghibli: aplay, non play
<ghibli> ok ora dice:  Riproduzione in corso WAVE '/usr/share/sounds/alsa/Front_Left.wav' : Signed 16 bit Little Endian, Frequenza 48000 Hz, Mono
<glpiana> ghibli: però non senti nulla
<glpiana> ghibli: le casse come sono collegate?
<ghibli> no
<ghibli> ho clementine in funzione
<glpiana> ghibli: le casse come sono collegate?
<ghibli> glpiana,  sono collegate tramite jack cuffie all'uscita del monitor tv
<glpiana> ghibli: e tra il pc e il monitor?
<ghibli> subwoofer
<glpiana> ghibli: parlo di cavi e connessioni
<ghibli> ah no scusa HDMI
<glpiana> ghibli: ecco, quello volevo sapere. hdmi è gestita dal driver video. che scheda video hai?
<ghibli> nvidia 545
<glpiana> ghibli: eusi driver nvidia proprietari?
<ghibli> dunque con un amico che usa ubuntu da tempo abbiamo installato i driver nvidia, subito, pero' se non sbaglio non mi dice "proprietario"
<glpiana> ghibli: ok, allora nel terminale scrivi: nvidia-settings
<glpiana> ghibli: dovresti trovare una sezione dedicata all'audio. di più non so dirti
<ghibli> glpiana   fatto
<ghibli> glpiana  noon ci sono i settaggi audio
<ghibli> glpiana  alcuni settaggi ci sono in phonon
<glpiana> ghibli: allora torna ad alsamixer e controlla che non ci siano switch per attivare l'uscita hdmi. altro davvero non so perchè non ho nvidia e non ho hdmi
<ghibli> ok grazie cmq
<ghibli> Aiuto!!  kubuntu 12.10 senza alcun audio
<ghibli> qualcuno mi  puo' aiutare?
<ghibli> repeat: qualcuno c'è..che puo' aiutarmi?
<Cenerentolo> ciao a tutti; adobe flash player non rileva la webcam, che però funziona con tutto il resto; qualcuno aveva lo stesso problema e l'ha risolto?
<Cenerentolo> premetto che è stato inutile cambiare le impostazioni generali,ed autorizzare i siti che acquisicono l'immagine webcam
<vinci98> flash player è anche per le webcam???
<Cenerentolo> ci sono videochat flash
<vinci98> aaaaaaaaaa ok
<Cenerentolo> ma sembra che adobe flash abbia qualche problema a rilevare le cam non nuove
<vinci98> dove ti serve?
<vinci98> che so hai?
<jester-> !chat | vinci98 Cenerentolo
<ubot-it> vinci98 Cenerentolo: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<vinci98> non è anche supporto?
<Cenerentolo> jester, uso ubuntu, ed è un problema associato a tutti i sistemi linux, perchè sarebbe ot?
<aleritty> jester-: Ciao! Ho provato la daily di raring ringtail, ma niente da fare! Però ho fatto un'altra prova... Ho scaricato l'installer di wheezy (testuale puro) e scalda anche li!
<Cenerentolo> è tra i bug del launchpad
<jester-> !chat | vinci98 Cenerentolo
<ubot-it> vinci98 Cenerentolo: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<jester-> aleritty: e con winz no
<vinci98> cenerentolo proca a usare cheese dimmi se inquadra qualcosa...
<aleritty> jester-: assolutamente no... è strano, ma con windows mi tiene i 55°-60°C
<Cenerentolo> ho già scritto che funziona cheese e tutto il resto, il problema è del plugin flash di firefox
<Cenerentolo> qualcuno ha risolto usando programmi che creano webcam virtuali, ma sono tutti progetti vecchi, non trovo niente di simile per versioni superiori alla 12.04
<aleritty> jester-: però l'installer testuale di wheezy dovrebbe usare Vesa credo... Eppure anche li scalda da morire! Non mi ha completato l'installazione e si è spento per temperatura critica!
<vinci98> ...non saprei
<vinci98> no che è la pasta termica...
<vinci98> ma se con win è ok ...
<jester-> aleritty: secondo me potrebbe non essere il driver video, con che distro andava bene?
<Cenerentolo> jester- : sai se è possibile da terminale creare una webcam virtuale che acquisisca le immagini da cheese?
<aleritty> jester-: con la 11.10 esclusivamente con i driver proprietari tutto a meraviglia
<vinci98> cenerentolo ti serve per le videochiamate facebook?
<aleritty> jester-: ed anche con la 12.04 per un periodo, poi dopo un dist-upgrade è saltato tutto
<jester-> aleritty: ppa aggiunti e proposed abilitati?
<aleritty> jester-: è da li che ho pensato di saltare alla 12.10, al momento però sono da win
<jester-> rimetti la 12.04
<aleritty> jester-: assolutamente nulla, come ti dicevo scalda anche da live e soprattutto non appena installato
<aleritty> jester-: stamattina ti scrivevo dalla 12.04
<vinci98> aleritty ma le ventole si accendono?
<jester-> aleritty: la live mica è aggiornata
<aleritty> jester-: insomma se con windows non andasse a meraviglia penserei ad un problema hardware
<aleritty> jester-: ho provato le live della 12.04, 12.10 e 13.04-daily
<jester-> aleritty: sicuramente o acpi o la video non piace a linux
<aleritty> jester-: secondo me le ventole vanno ma se vogliamo testarlo in qualche maniera...
<Cenerentolo> vinci, non è per un uso specifico in particolare, in molti siti può essere utile, come pure youtube, ma se il plugin flash non rileva la cam perdo molte funzionalità
<aleritty> jester-: si, sono d'accordo con te.
<aleritty> jester-: non so come testarlo però
<jester-> aleritty: se le ventole girano al max mi pare strano che scaldi a 90 gradi, esce il fumo dal pc a quella temp
<aleritty> jester-: oh se è per quello ha il critical a 105 ed ora che si è spento sicuramente ha superato i 100... (ho il tono tranquillo ma lo sguardo disperato eh!)
<vinci98> cenerentolo a dirtela tutta non ho mai usato la webcam su internet , se a te serve ti capisco ma non ti so aiutare
<aleritty> jester-: non riusciamo a testare ventole e/o acpi in qualche maniera?
<jester-> aleritty: a 100 gradi bolle l'acqua
<vinci98> e bruci cpu
<aleritty> jester-: meno male che non lo immergo in acqua allora!
<jester-> non so le specifiche della tua cpu ma a 105 si scassa
<aleritty> vinci98: no, le mie cpu hanno il critical a 105 in ogni caso non sono per nulla contento di cio
<aleritty> vinci98: il problema è esattamente quello... sto cercando di risolverlo disperatamente, di certo non ho intenzione di tornare a windows!
<jester-> che cpu è
<aleritty> jester-: pentium dual core duo t4300
<jester-> aleritty: pc?
<vinci98> io non lo so a che è il critical ...può essere anche a 200 (esagerazione) di certo non resisterebbero
<aleritty> jester-: acer aspire 5738z
<aleritty> vinci98: se hanno come specifica critical 105, vuol dire che le hanno testate anche a 106-107... ovvio che non ci tengo a sperimentare sul mio
<vinci98> io fino a una settimana fa non sapevo se le mie ventole giravano o no e cercando un test ma non ne ho trovati quindi mi sono fatto forza e ho messo il pc sul letto dopo mezzoretta le sento ... che sollievo. ora tu mi dici che non senti se le ventole girano?
<vinci98> neanche io sperimenterei ovviamente
<jester-> aleritty: se lo fa anche con debian proprio non so che pensare
<aleritty> jester-: nemmeno io, di certo so che in fase live/installazione mi ha sempre scaldato con qualsiasi distro
<roht> salve
<aleritty> jester-: ma poi installando i driver proprietari andava tutto a posto...
<aleritty> jester-: ora i driver proprietari non supportano più la mia scheda, ed ho il problema, è il motivo per cui ho subito sospettato del video
<jester-> da recovery falsafex scalda pure?
<roht> come faccio a disabilitare la tastiera virtuale al mio ubuntu 11.10. Questa appare dopo un periodo di inattività del computer. Come la disabilito?
<aleritty> jester-: dallo gnome-classic senza effetti scalda pure, ma anche in testuale scalda da morire
<jester-> roht: nelle impostazioni di accesso facilitato
<roht> jester-, grazie vado a provarci
<jester-> aleritty: parti con acpi=force
<aleritty> jester-: avevamo provato con il noapic, non ci sono altre impostazioni che sia possibile provare, piuttosto che un metodo per forzare le ventole al massimo e vedere cosa fa a quel punto?
<Cenerentolo> col portatile ho avuto problemi di scaldamento con numerose versioni, specialmente a partire dalla 9.04, e solo ora con la 12.04 sembra andare meglio; per le ricerche che ho fatto al tempo sembra che i problemi derivassero dai driver video, ma non c'erano fix
<jester-> aleritty: avavi detto che le ventole giravano a manetta
<aleritty> jester-: reinstallo e provo
<jester-> aleritty: e nel bios le ventole mettile no quiet o simile
<aleritty> jester-: certo, lo ho detto e sento che girano
<aleritty> jester-: se sia a manetta o se possano andare ancora più forte non lo so
<jester-> al max fanno un bel casino
<vinci98> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5593618/ ma la mia scheda video esiste???
<aleritty> jester-: non ho impostazioni simili nel bios
<jester-> vacci e controlla se  previsto
<aleritty> jester-: del rumore non mi interessa, basta testare quanto è il massimo,
<aleritty> jester-: sono da un altro pc, nel bios non vedo opzioni simili
<vinci98> jester- è un portatile non c'è neanche il termostato
<jester-> aleritty: visto che non si puo usare un comune contagiri quanto rileva sensors
<aleritty> jester-: sensors mi da solo le temperature
<jester-> quindi il kernel non ha il drover per le ventole
<aleritty> jester-: ok, ha 3 anni e potrei cambiarlo... ma è funzionante al 100% a livello hardware... sta cosa mi secca assai
<jester-> driver
<aleritty> jester-: però le ventole vanno...
<aleritty> jester-: magari non al 100% però non so dirlo... casino ne fanno, garantito!
<vinci98> è impossibile se girano e fanno casino non può arrivare a critic
<aleritty> jester-: è un portatile, non fa tanto tanto rumore in ogni caso, anche da win se lo metto sotto pressione (portal2) le ventole vanno ma non fa tantissimo rumore
<aleritty> vinci98: no no ti garantisco (a prescindere dal mio portatile) che anche con le ventole al 100% su alcuni sistemi riesci a farlo spegnere!
<vinci98> ...il pc ha una sola ventola ?
<aleritty> vinci98: ne dovrebbe avere due
<vinci98> magari sono due e ne funziona 1
<aleritty> vinci98: questo può essere in realtà
<aleritty> ad orecchio è difficile dirlo sinceramente
<vinci98> ma si lavora di immaginazione per ora ...
<Cenerentolo> ho avuto gli stessi problemi di aleritty, mai fissati se non cambiando e provando diverse versioni, kernell e distro; c'erano numerose discussioni su launchpad a riguardo, ma nessun tentativo di fix funzionava
<aleritty> Cenerentolo: se non fosse che il pc ha funzionato con linux (varie distro) perfettamente per 3 anni...
<aleritty> se qualcuno ha qualche idea per testare acpi e/o ventole si faccia avanti :-D
<vinci98> allora prova con il vecchi kernel... dovrebbe ancora esserci
<vinci98> io ne ho una : mettilo sul letto ...
<aleritty> vinci98: cosa c'entra... è già a 90°C così non ha molto senso scaldarlo ancora
<vinci98> non capisco perchè con win si
<aleritty> vinci98: guarda, se non andasse su win penserei ad un problema hardware!
<vinci98> appunto
<Cenerentolo> è un problema noto che su diversi portatili scaldi e consumi la batteria a livelli incredibili
<Cenerentolo> ma le soluzioni sono tuttaltro che note
<vinci98> da me invece resta MOLTO più freddo di xp in 3 mesi non si sono mai attivate le ventole
<vinci98> e a un mio amico le stessa cosa
<aleritty> a sto punto vorrei provare a far girare le ventole al 100% per vedere un po' cosa dice
<playspan> C'è qualcuno che mi può aiutare?
<playspan> Non riesco a installare ubuntu :S
<vinci98> anzi a lui gli si era staccato il bottone d'accenzione e il tecnico l'ha risaldato dicendogli che si sarebbe rotto la sera stessa ... passano mesi ma ancora funziona
<Cenerentolo> playspan puoi essere più preciso?
<vinci98> (il tecnico) gli ha consigliato di non riscaldare il pc e (il mio amico) mi ha detto che con ubuntu è molto più freddo
<playspan> Allora avvio il cd mi si apre la schermata di installazione ma poi quando faccio la selezione se voglio mantenere windows  o sostituirlo mi dice di riavvare ...
<playspan> Riavvio ma niente..
<aleritty> ti dice di riavviare?
<vinci98> da dove hai preso il cd?
<vinci98> da dove fai partire il cd?
<playspan> All'oasi XD
<Cenerentolo> mi sa che non hai fatto un boot da cd
<playspan> Appena si avvia il pc premo esc e faccio partire il cd
<vinci98> ok da dove hai preso il cd?
<playspan> Scaricato dal sito e masterizzato
<vinci98> ok
<vinci98> quale hai preso? 12.10 0 12.4?
<vinci98> 64 o 32bit?
<vinci98> desktop o server?
<playspan> mhmm
<playspan> desktop 64 bt
<playspan> e la versione più recente
<playspan> 12.4 penso
<vinci98> ...ok
<playspan> Qualcun altro mi aveva consigliato di spuntare delle cose
<Cenerentolo> hai provato una volta sola o più volte in quella fase della procedura ti si è presentato questo problema?
<vinci98> vuoi cancellare tutto o mantenere entrambi?
<playspan> e grazie a esse sono riuscito ad arrivare a quel passo in cui mi si riavvia altrimenti si bloccava
<playspan> Si più volte
<playspan> Voglio mantenere entrambi
<playspan> Solo che già una volta forzando lo spegnimento
<playspan> Si sono rovinati i dati di windows e ho dovuto ripristinare il so
<akis24> sera
<vinci98> sara
<playspan> Quello mi aveva detto
<playspan> Che si verifica questo problema perchè ho un hp
<Cenerentolo> playspan, hai provato a tenere le opzioni di default sino a quel passaggio?
<playspan> Infatti quando lho installato su un asus ubuntu è andato liscio liscio
<playspan> Se tengo le opzioni di default non ci arrivo proprio :D
<vinci98> che modello è?
<Cenerentolo> perchè? come si blocca?
<playspan> Tenendole quando premo su installa ubuntu si blocca
<playspan> hp pavilion g
<playspan> Niente premo su installa ubuntu dal menu e mi si blocca allo sfondo viola di ubuntu
<playspan> E devo spegnere il pc..
<vinci98> hai provato la live?
<playspan> live?
<Cenerentolo> si, senza installarlo, parte?
<playspan> Forse ho capito credo di averci provato però mi apriva un promt dei comandi..
<vinci98> riprovacci
<Cenerentolo> quando fai il boot da cd, e puoi scegliere fra try ubuntu without installing e install ubuntu, prova solo il primo
<playspan> Però mi chiedo perchè non parta sull'asus è andato liscio parte il cd clicco e installa ..
<aleritty> jester-: scusa se stresso ancora, sto testando con pwmcontrol e mi diche che non ci sono sensori capaci di pwm installati... ergo non ho il controllo delle ventole immagino
<Cenerentolo> e guarda se funziona
<playspan> Si ma a me serve installarlo.. XD Se parte cosa ho risolto?
<Cenerentolo> che intanto vedi se funziona
<vinci98> vedi se funziona
<Cenerentolo> poi se funziona puoi provare a lanciare la procedura d'installazione da live
<Cenerentolo> se3 non funziona magari il cd è venuto difettoso
<playspan> Non è venuto difettoso perchè come detto prima sull'asus mi parte liscio
<Cenerentolo> ah
<playspan> Qualcuno mi ha detto che dipende dall'hp e la scheda video
<playspan> E quella persona mi ha detto che è la scheda video che fa qualcosa non riccordo che non fa vedere i passaggi dopo aver spuntato l'opzione installa e mi ha detto di spuntare mono e un altra opzione
<playspan> Fatto ciò partiva ma arrivato alla scelta mi apriva il promt dei comandi e diceva di riavvare credo
<playspan> Non avete idea di come risolverlo?xD
<akis24> playspan: leggi qui http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/ParametriAvvio
<playspan> cenerentolo ci sei?
<mibofra> ciao salvo68
<mibofra> come lo vorresti installare scusa? da dvd o da pennetta usb
<mibofra> !installazione
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<playspan> Raga qualcuno mi aiuta?
<playspan> Non riesco a installare sto ubuntu
<playspan> Ho fatto anche una foto del problema..
<mibofra> playspan, cosa non va in fase di installazione?
<akis24> [18:51:56] <akis24> playspan: leggi qui http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/ParametriAvvio
<akis24> pardon..
<mibofra> sapete qual è la cosa più pensante di unity? la dash
<mibofra> specialmente se come me provate ad usare 15/16 lents insieme
<mibofra> XD :))
<mibofra> XD sho sbagliato canale XD perdon
<playspan> fatto il live funziona
<mibofra> *pardon
<playspan> ma l'instalazione no
<mibofra> playspan, simmi qualcosa in più
<mibofra> *dimmi
<playspan> Subito allora
<playspan> Dopo che io premo avanti alla scritta se volere lasciare il sistema operativo o sostituirlo dopo un di caricamenti vari mi appare questo
<playspan> e mi si riavvia
<playspan> http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=wl572t&s=6
<playspan> Visto l'immagine?
<mibofra> spe
<mibofra> playspan, non posso crederci XD
<playspan> Pk?
<playspan> E' una cosa banale e sono uno scemo oppure..?
<mibofra> la scritta dice semplicemente che devi rimuovere il dvd dall'unità ottica (o pennetta usb da presa usb) e premere invio :))
<playspan> Si lo so non sono scemo fino a questo punto
<playspan> Ma non lo installa è questo il problema
<mibofra> playspan, avvi con il cd inserito?
<playspan> Allora dopo avermi detto questa scritta mi ha sputato il cd di suo e io ho prumuto enter
<mibofra> playspan, ok
<playspan> Ma all'avvio parte windows..
<mibofra> e non trovi ubuntu installato?
<playspan> no..
<mibofra> hai per caso win 8 o più di un hd
<mibofra> ?
<playspan> no solo 1 e win 7
<mibofra> e scusa se ti avessi offeso prima XD
<playspan> E so che non deve fare così l'installazione perchè ho provato a installarlo sull'asus e va tutto liscio
<mibofra> playspan, grub lo installa su /dev/sda vero?
<playspan> trnq
<playspan> non so dirti questo..
<mibofra> playspan, molto strana sta cosa
<playspan> Io so che dopo aver scelto il coso del sistema operativo
<playspan> C'è la fase del partizionamento
<mibofra> ti dice niente durante l'installazione? (se il grub non è su /dev/sda si sistema velocemente da live
<mibofra> )
<playspan> Ti fa scegliere quanta memoria dedicare a ubuntu e invece..
<playspan> no..non mi dice nulla..
<mibofra> playspan, avvia la live che intanto vediamo se ubu è nel tuo hd
<mibofra> per evitare di avere più di una installazione
<playspan> Quindi devo spegnere? XD Ok e dopo?
<playspan> No cmnq sono sicuro non lo installa
<playspan> Mi riccordo il passaggio che dice installazione in corso sull'asus
<playspan> Quà non è spuntato nulla del genere..
<playspan> Sono proprio sfortunato?
<akis24> non è che è un prb di lettore per caso a volte su alcuni lettori capita....
<playspan> Quindi cosa dovrei fare?..
<akis24> prima costa masterizzare iso a bassa velocita'
<Gi0va> ciao a tutti
<akis24> per renderla quanto piu' compatibile con il lettore
<akis24> poi controllare checksum della iso per quel che vale
<akis24> e poi riprovare ovvio
<Gi0va> raga una domanda
<playspan> ..Capisco al momento non ho un altro cd.. mi sa che lascerò stare ubuntu troppi problemi..
<akis24> <playspan> E so che non deve fare così l'installazione perchè ho provato a installarlo sull'asus e va tutto liscio
<akis24> ....
<playspan> Che intendi?
<akis24> intendo che se va' li a meno di problemi strani dovresti riuscire anche li
<Gi0va> ho installato i driver nvidia-currents ma ma i driver video di nvidia non funzionano. Ho una nvidia gt620m optimus
<Gi0va> ho provato anche a seguire diversi tuorial per l'installazione dei driver su ubuntu 12.10 ma senza successo
<playspan> Già..la live mi parte ma l'installazione no..un utente mi disse che dipendeva dalla scheda video che entrava in conflitto..
<mibofra> playspan, non mollare :))
<mibofra> allora playspan vai in live intanto, sono disposto a stare qui pure la notte pur di aiutarti :))
<akis24> falla partire in " nomodeset "
<akis24> e vedi che succede
<playspan> Ecco
<akis24> scusa mibofra
<mibofra> Gi0va: prova quelli sperimentali
<playspan> Io spunto 3 cose in f6
<playspan> Perchè altrimenti non mi parte proprio
<Gi0va> ho provato i nvidia-current-updates
<mibofra> playspan, cosa?
<Gi0va> ma neanche quelli hanno funzionato
<mibofra> Gi0va: non ci sono gli experimental?
<playspan> nomo 1 nomo 2 e l'altro sotto
<playspan> sempre con la se non sbaglio
<playspan> n*
<mibofra> playspan, nomodoset, noacpi ecc
<Gi0va> ho provato nvidia-experimental-310 che ho letto che tra la lista delle schede supportate c'è anche la gt 620m
<mibofra> sicuro ti servano tutti e tre?
<playspan> nomo e noacpi si
<playspan> Allora 2 sono sicuro
<Gi0va> ma ho letto anche che si sono dei problemi con la tecnologia optimus
<playspan> Nomo e noacp sicurissimo
<playspan> Altrimenti non parte
<Gi0va> in ogni caso neanche con i driver sperimentali ha funzionato
<mibofra> playspan, ma di quando è questo pc?
<mibofra> Gi0va, si optimus non va molto d'accordo con linux almeno per ora
<Gi0va> ma per questo i driver nvidia non mi funzionano?
<playspan> 2 anni 1 anno
<playspan> Lho comprato in autunno
<mibofra> in ogni caso Gi0va, puoi sempre usare i nouveau (open) oppure vedere i più recenti nel sito di nvidia
<Gi0va> o dovrebbero funzionare lo stesso ma senza tecnologia optimus
<mibofra> playspan, che cpu, gpu, quantitativo di ram monta?
<playspan> Cmnq non è vecchio ha una scheda video discreta sui cui gira mw2 3
<playspan> Aspetta che ora ti dico
<mibofra> Gi0va, è controversa la cosa XD
<Gi0va> cioè?
<playspan> chip:AMD Radeon(TM) HD 6480G
<playspan> chip graffico*
<akis24> playspan: sai dirci il modello  del portatile ?
<mibofra> Gi0va, cioè fai un salto nel sito di nvidia
<playspan> pavilion g6
<playspan> processore da 1.90 ghz
<playspan> amd a4
<Gi0va> vabè, in ogni caso proverò a installare nouveau-firmware per vedere se funziona
<akis24> vediamo ok un minuto
<akis24> playspan: http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?t=501133 leggi
<playspan> trovato? Se no vi do il link
<playspan> Ah ok non mi scorreva sotto da solo xD
<tuocuggino> --- www.google.it ping statistics ---
<tuocuggino> 69 packets transmitted, 55 received, 20% packet loss, time 118524ms
<tuocuggino> rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 286.482/806.448/1143.395/160.332 ms, pipe 2
<tuocuggino> c'è un modo di capire perchè io debba avere la connessione cosi lenta?
<tuocuggino> dipende dal mio pc sicuramente
<playspan> Ok..A me la schermata non diventa nera ma ce il caricamento di ubuntu all'inifinito se si può dire..
<playspan> Ecco il problema a me non lo installa!
<playspan> Lo installasse almeno ma niente...
<playspan> Va beh vi sto incasinando troppo lascete perdere mi accontento di windows ..
<mibofra> playspan, puoi farmi un piacere?
<playspan> Dimmi
<mibofra> prova con lubuntu o xubuntu
<playspan> dovrei scaricarli?
<mibofra> playspan, cerchi su google o vuoi i link :D ?
<playspan> Pk non posso scaricare per ora ho una connessione a gb..
<mibofra> www.ubuntu-it.org/derivate/lubuntu
<playspan> Per ora non posso scaricare file di grandi quantità
<mibofra> www.ubuntu-it.org/derivate/xubuntu
<mibofra> playspan, non arrivano neanhe ad un GB
<playspan> 700 mb
<mibofra> 750 mi sembra
<playspan> Però ora la connessione è lenta domani mattina posso scaricarlo che mi arriva sui 1.2 mb/s
<playspan> xubuntu è uguale a ubuntu intendo che girano gli stessi file giusto?
<mibofra> playspan, si cambia solo l'interfaccia grafica
<playspan> Ho un cd di 4.7 gb riscrivibile su cui è già presente ubuntu che dici me lo fa installare xubuntu?
<playspan> Scusa masterizzare*
<mibofra> playspan, si
<mibofra> vado a cena a dopo
<Japoshin> buonasera a tutti =)
<Japoshin> c'è qualcuno che può aiutarmi? ho un piccolo problemuccio con la distro Ubuntu 12.10
<jester-> !dettagli | Japoshin
<ubot-it> Japoshin: Per favore dacci dettagli completi. Per esempio "Ho un problema con..., sto usando Ubuntu versione... con interfaccia.... Quando provo a fare..., ottengo questo output: ..., ma mi sarei aspettato che facesse..."
<Japoshin> allora sto usando la versione di ubuntu 12.10 e ho un problema con secondlife, nel senso quando scarico il client di sl e lo estraggo vado a cliccare sull'eseguibile mi si apre la classica finestrella in cuisi trovano le opzioni "esegui nel terminale" "mostra" "esegui" io clicco esegui ma non succede nulla, perchè? con le altre distro funiava il client
<Japoshin> *funzionava
<Holden> Japoshin, prova ad aprire un terminale e ad eseguirlo da li, vedi che errore da
<Japoshin> il problema che l'ho già fatto, ho fatto "esegui nel terminale" ma non succede nulla ugualmente
<Holden> Japoshin, no, non devi fare 'esegui ne terminale' devi aprire un terminale, andare nella dir dove lo hai estrattto, e lanciare: ./eseguibile
<Japoshin> ho googlato per cercare una soluzione ma non ho trovato una ceppa XD e adesso mi trovo qua nella speranza che qualche geniaccio mi aiuti a risolvere sto fastidioso problemuccio
<Japoshin> ah ok, provo così
<Japoshin> nulla
<Holden> Japoshin, che errore da?
<Japoshin> non va in nessun modo, il problema può essere che non è compatibile con questa versione? O.o (anche se mi sembra strana la cosa)
<Japoshin> mi dice nessun file o directory
<Holden> Japoshin, fai vedere su pastebin che comandi hai lanciato
<Japoshin> forse sbaglio proprio quelli looool aspè che li posto
<Japoshin> postati
<Japoshin> cazz
<Holden> incolla qui il link
<Japoshin> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5594053/
<Japoshin> mi sa che non si mettono così....dico bene?
<Holden> vedo una sola riga: Home/Scaricati./singularity
<Japoshin> è il comando che ho lanciato
<jester-> non ha torto a non trovare una cippa
<jester->  ~/Scaricati/singularity
<Holden> Japoshin, non credo sia un comando valido quello
<Japoshin> immaginavo, ho sbagliato a lanciare il comando vero?
<Japoshin> ecco
<jester-> Japoshin: o cd Scaricati e poi ./sticass
<Japoshin> mi sento troppo un cretino lool
<Holden> Japoshin, di solito si tratta di fare: 'cd nomecartella' e poi lanciare un eseguibile tipo './eseguibile'
<jester-> senza '
<Japoshin> allora in poche parole devo scrivere da terminale cd Scaricati ./singularity?
<Holden> Japoshin, dipende da dove hai scompattato il pacchetto
<Japoshin> in scaricati
<Holden> Japoshin, da terminale fai: cd Scaricati
<Japoshin> ho scompattato la cartella del client direttamente in scaricati
<Holden> Japoshin, poi fai: ls -l
<Holden> e ti appare la lista di tutti i files in quella cartella
<Holden> a quel punto vedi che nome ha la cartella in cui ha estratto tutta la roba
<Japoshin> ma l'eseguibile io so qual'è...è appunto singularity
<Holden> ok e allora posizionati in quella directory e fai: ./singularity
<Japoshin> ok per non rendermi ancora più idiota agli occhi di tutti, come faccio a posizinarmi li? XD
<Holden> Japoshin, con il comando 'cd' come stavo cercando di spiegare
<Japoshin> quindi ricapitolando faccio così? cd Scaricati ./singularity
<Holden> prima fai: cd Scaricati
<Holden> e vedi se da errore o se cambia il prompt
<Japoshin> ok non da errore
<Holden> fai: ls -l
<Japoshin> mi da questo japo@japo-12:~$ cd Scaricati japo@japo-12:~/Scaricati$
<Japoshin> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5594084/
<Holden> Japoshin, ora: cd Singularity-x86_64-1.7.3.3624
<Holden> a questo punto penso puoi dare: ./singularity
<Holden> Japoshin, tra l'altro vedo che hai scaricato la versione x86_64 di questo programma... non è che per caso stai usando ubuntu a 32bit?
<Gi0va> ciao a tutti
<Gi0va> dopo aver provato a installare i driver nouveau mi sono accorto che se entro con lightdm viene visualizzato solo il desktop, ma non si caricano le altre barre come quella delle applicazioni
<Gi0va> però lightdm è partito, tanto che alcune cose funzionano
<Gi0va> tipo con il tasto destro posso andare a vedere le impostazioni di sistema (passando prima per quelle dello schermo)
<Gi0va> da cosa può dipendere?
<mibofra> sono tornato :)
<Japoshin> O.o mi si era bloccata la chat, sono rimasto fermo qua http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5594120/ ora come proseguo?
<K99Brain> Japoshin, che dovevi fare?
<Holden> Japoshin, ora: cd Singularity-x86_64-1.7.3.3624
<Holden> a questo punto penso puoi dare: ./singularity
<Holden> Japoshin, tra l'altro vedo che hai scaricato la versione x86_64 di questo programma... non è che per caso stai usando ubuntu a 32bit?
<Japoshin> no no sto utilizzando la 64bit singularity è per 64 e 32 bit va bene per tutti e due
<Japoshin> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5594128/ ora mi da questo
<Japoshin> adesso dò ./singularity?
<Holden> si
<Japoshin> azz mi da errore
<Japoshin> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5594140/
<Japoshin> questo
<Holden> Japoshin, sembra dare un errore opengl, ma non saprei come risolvere
<mibofra> Japoshin, problemi con mesa/opengl?
<Japoshin> azz, vabbè, dai sei stato gentilissimo ad aiutarmi holden =)
<mibofra> Japoshin, vediamo se posso aiutarti io
<Japoshin> no mibofra ho problemi a far partire secondlife su ubuntu 12.10 holden mi stava aiutando ma alal fine di tutti i passaggi mi dava l'errore da me postato sopra
<mibofra> Japoshin, dovresti risolverlo ricompilando mesa :))
<Japoshin> okk mibofra XD
<Japoshin> minchia rincompilando? azzz non è nel mio vocabolario XD
<mibofra> Holden, non c'è la guida del wiki?
<mibofra> !compilazione
<ubot-it> compilare da sorgenti programmi che già sono nei repository è inutile e può essere dannoso, non farlo! Se proprio vuoi rischiare.. http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InstallareProgrammi/DaSorgenti
<mibofra> ecco Japoshin :)
<Japoshin> ehm, visto che non ho MAI compilato nulla non so che danni posso fare, e poi non saprei nemmeno da dove iniziare
<mibofra> Japoshin, ti do una mano io :)) comunque , che scheda grafica possiedi?
<Japoshin> una nvdia ge force 210 da 512 MB
<jester-> Japoshin: hai installato il driver nvidia?
<Japoshin> certo che si
<mibofra> uhm...
<mibofra> i currents?
<jester-> Japoshin: come che cercava ancora il nuvò
<mibofra> jester-, si sono persi XD
<mibofra> *i drivers, e cercano i nuovi XD
<mibofra> a parte lo scherzo
<mibofra> Japoshin, dai lshw
<jester-> lsmod |grep nividia
<jester-> lsmod |grep nvidia
<Japoshin> O.O?? allora non ci ho capito una cippa, i driver li ho instalalti mi sembra
<mibofra> Japoshin, dai lshw e lsmod | grep nvidia
<jester-> Japoshin: come li hai installati
<mibofra> e posta l'output in paste.ubuntu.com
<Japoshin> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5594206/
<Japoshin> ecco
<jester-> Japoshin: dpkg -l |grep nvidia
<jester-> usa il uvò
<Guest66038> buonasera, qualcuno puo darmi un aiuto su youtube-dl? nella conversione del video in mp3 mi da qst errore Unknown encoder 'libmp3lame' eppure ho scaricato la libmp3lame
<mibofra> jester-, usa gli open
<jester-> yess
<mibofra> Japoshin, sicuro di averli installati?
<Japoshin> a sto punto non sono più sicuro di nulla
<Japoshin> XD
<jester-> Guest66038: installato 'libmp3lame'?
<jester-> Japoshin: dpkg -l |grep nvidia
<Guest66038> si, fatto
<jester-> Guest66038: fai youtube-dl url youitube ?
<mibofra> Japoshin, fai così
<Japoshin> mi da questo japo@japo-12:~$ grep nvidia dpkg -l |grep nvidia dpkg -l |grep nvidia
<mibofra> apri l'ubuntu software center
<jester-> Japoshin: dpkg -l |grep nvidia
<jester-> e basta e fa vedere
<mibofra> li trovi il sorgenti software
<jester-> mibofra: in passo alla volt
<jester-> a
<mibofra> e nel sorgenti software trovi il gestore driver aggiuntivi
<Japoshin> fermi fermi aspettate
<mibofra> Japoshin, ok
<mibofra> fai con calma
<Japoshin> mi state confondendo
<Japoshin> XD
<Guest66038> io ho usato qst youtube-dl -t --max-quality 37 --extract-audio --audio-format mp3 --audio-quality 256k url you tube
<jester1-> se li ha installati da soft center serve il nomodeset in grubbo
<Japoshin> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5594230/
<Japoshin> questo è quello che mi da
<jester1-> Guest66038: youtube.dl http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i55vTIpICK8  scarica?
<mibofra> jester-, perché?
<jester1-> mibofra: altrimenti carica l'open della minchia
<Guest66038> si mi scarica il video, non il file mp3
<mibofra> jester-, si disistalla l'open e via
<jester1-> Japoshin: riavvia, al menu grub batti e e scrivi: nomodeset dopo quit splash  F10 per partire. se funza si rende definitivo
<jester1-> mibofra: sbagliato puo sempre servire
<Japoshin> eh??
<mibofra> jester1-, non concordo ma va bee
<mibofra> *bene
<jester1-> Japoshin: al boot  lo vedi il menu grub?
<jester1-> mibofra: attivando da aggiuntivi  fa da solo
<mibofra> jester-, il punto è che se non li ha installati non fa un a cippa
<jester1-> Japoshin: o sei della serie seghiami winz e non ti da il menu al boot
<jester1-> mibofra: bullshitt
<mibofra> jester1-, il grub di default è nascosto, spe che lo aiuto
<Japoshin> cazzo non lo so, non ci ho mai fatto caso
<jester1-> mibofra: sono installati da dpkd  -
<jester1-> l
<mibofra> Japoshin, dai gksudo gedit /etc/default/grub
<jester1-> Japoshin: riavvia e premi il tast maiusc ripetutamente
<mibofra> jester1-, non sempre va XD, ma vediamo
<Japoshin> raga fermi un secondo, sto entrando in tilt, so che mi volete aiutare e vi ringrazio tutti ma non ho più capito un caz.. di quello che devo afre
<jester-> mibofra: anche sudo apt-get install --reinstall nvidia-current
<mibofra> Japoshin, riavvia il pc premendo ripetutamente maiusc prima dell'avvio
<mibofra> jester-, ma non sappiamo proprio se sono installati XD
<Japoshin> ok dopo averlo fatto che faccio? (lool sembra un gioco di parole) XD
<jester-> mibofra: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5594230/
<jester-> Japoshin: vedrai il menu
<Japoshin> ok
<mibofra> jester-, mi era sfuggito XD
<mibofra> Japoshin, mi raccomando di premerlo in tempo
<Guest66038> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5594257/
<mibofra> Guest36858, a te cosa non va?
<jester-> Japoshin: pigi il tasto e (edit) cerchi la riga con quiet slash e aggiungi: nomodeset
<Japoshin> ok mibofra, dopo che sono nel menù?
<Japoshin> ah ok
<mibofra> Japoshin, lo vedi?
<Japoshin> che cosa devo vedere?
<mibofra> il menù di grub
<jester-> Japoshin: quindi F10 per fare il boot  spazio dopo splash nè
<Guest66038> non mi converte in mp3 e pure ho scaricato  libmp3lame
<jester-> Guest66038: sicuro che il dl converta?
<mibofra> Japoshin, e dopo quello che ha detto jester- inserire nomodoset e dare ctrl+x
<jester-> c'è cazzillo firefox e una gui per farlo
<Japoshin> eh no cazzo come faccio a vederlo se non ho ancora riavviato? XD
<mibofra> Japoshin, ma che aspetti XD
<Guest66038> così ho letto in giro e su dl help
<Japoshin> stavo cercando di capire che cosa dovevo fare esattamente ahahhaha
<jester-> Japoshin: leggi sopra che non è complicato
<mibofra> Japoshin, ora fallo :))
<jester-> Guest66038: in aggiuntivi di ff cercaoutube y
<Guest66038> come?
<jester1-> Guest66038: hai installato ffmpeg
<Guest66038> non ricordo ora provo
<Guest66038> jesterl http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5594288/
<akhilleus> come vedo i film che richiedono cacaoweb su ubuntu?
<akhilleus> mi aiutate a installare cacaoweb????
<jester1-> d
<jester1-> d
<jester1-> prova
<CaprettaD> Ciao gente. Avete per caso il server IRC e il canale italiano di LinuxMint?
<jester1-> CaprettaD:  /j #linuxmint
<CaprettaD> ma in questo server?
<jester1-> in questo ma è inglese
<jester1-> -it ci sono 4 moribondi se c'è ancora
<CaprettaD> No plz. Stò su #linuxchat che è il canale che ti fanno aggiungere di default su Mint e sono tutti stranieri
<antonio__> potete controllare se questo script è corretto?
<antonio__> #!/bin/bash
<antonio__> cd android-sdk-linux/tools./android avdexit
<antonio__> #!/bin/bash
<antonio__> cd android-sdk-linux/tools
<antonio__> ./android avd
<antonio__> exit
<jester1-> dovebbe
<CaprettaD> Ciao gente cerco un consiglio: mi serve apache, filezilla e mySQL. Che devo installare per avere l'interfaccia grafica per attivare i vari servizi?
<jester1-> dovrvebbe*
<antonio__> eppure non lancia l'applicazione
<antonio__> apre il terminale ma rimane vuoto
<jester1-> antonio__: i  permessi di esecuzione li ha ?
<antonio__> si certo
<antonio__> come lo devo nominare ?
<jester1-> +x?
<jester1-> antonio__: come lo lanci lo script
<antonio__> + x non so cos'è
<jester1-> antonio__: una volta creato il file se non gli dai i permessi non fa una sega
<antonio__> direttamente clicco e mi esce esegui nel terminale
<jester1-> antonio__: chmod +x file
<antonio__> glieli ho dati col tasto destro -proprieta
<CaprettaD> Oppure tasto destro proprietà e le configuri con il mouse
<antonio__> permessi
<jester1-> antonio__: dai oermessi e poi lancialo con ./
<antonio__> non capisco
<ErVito> jester1-: eddaieeeeeee
<CaprettaD> devi scrivere ./nome.sh
<ErVito> dije come dare i permessi
<antonio__> è gia nominato .sh
<jester1-> antonio__: che nome ha il file e dove sta
<jester1-> lo script che hai incollato
<antonio__> se lo lancio da terminale funziona
<antonio__> cd android-sdk-linux/tools && ./android avd
<jester1-> antonio__: cd android-sdk-linux/tools
<jester1-> ./android avd
<antonio__> quello c'è gia
<jester1-> antonio__: ./android\ avd
<jester1-> c'è uno spazio
<jester1-> bash non legge gli spazi tal quale
<antonio__> quindi non ci vuole spazio?
<jester1-> se il file è android spazio avd
<jester1-> o lo rinomini ./android-avd
<antonio__> me lo compilerresti tu per favore?
<jester1-> antonio__: compilare cosa
<antonio__> magari me lo metti in pastebin
<antonio__> lo script
<ErVito> ahiahi
<antonio__> ho una confusione in testa
<antonio__> son tutto il giorno che ci provo
<antonio__> questo è il comando che funziona   cd android-sdk-linux/tools && ./android avd
<jester1-> antonio__: ~/android-sdk-linux/tools/
<jester1->  ./android\ avd
<antonio__> e come lo nomino?
<jester1-> antonio__: cosa
<antonio__> il file bash
<jester1->  ./android  avd non puo funzionare
<jester1-> antonio__: sticass.sh
<antonio__> hahahah
<antonio__> che uomo paziente.....
<jester1-> un nome qualsiasi poi chmod +x sticass.sh
<antonio__> pensa a me che sto imparando
<antonio__> anzi devo
<jester1-> poi ./sticass.sh
<jester1-> se dentor c'è cd ~/android-sdk-linux/tools/
<ErVito> antonio__: suvvia, bash è una bomba, ma se vuoi programmare per android...
<jester1-> ./android\ avd
<jester1-> dovrebbe andare
<jester1-> e prima studiarsi permessi path e palle varie
<antonio__> non devo programmare android, mi serve solo usare l'emulatore in ubuntu
<jester1-> antonio__: crea un lanciatore
<ErVito> jester1-: eddaiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<antonio__> mi serve solo un lanciatore per un applicativo
<ErVito> non farla difficile
<antonio__> tutto qua
<ErVito> lol, potevi farlo grafico
<antonio__> non si nasce imparati
<antonio__> se chiedo vuol dire che son profano
<jester1-> antonio__: lanciatore con comando
<antonio__> non funziona col lanciatore
<antonio__> gia provato
<ErVito> sarebbe da vedere
<jester1->   ~/android-sdk-linux/tools/android\ avd
<antonio__> forse per via dello spazio
<antonio__> che mi hai detto tu
<jester1-> oppue
<jester1->   /home/utentechesei/android-sdk-linux/tools/android\ avd
<antonio__> mi dice errore nel creare il processo figlio ecc
<jester1-> serve il path cmpleto
<jester1-> antonio__: utente è antonio?
<antonio__> si
<jester1-> prova nel terminale /home/antonio/android-sdk-linux/tools/android\ avd
<antonio__> nel terminale mi funziona gia, è solo dal lanciatore chje non va
<jester1-> prova nel terminale /home/antonio/android-sdk-linux/tools/andro  batti tab che competa
<jester1->   /home/antonio/android-sdk-linux/tools/android\ avd funza o no
<antonio__> da terminale non va col tuo comando
<jester1->   /home/antonio/android-sdk-linux/tools/andro e batti tab
<ErVito> jester1-: e chiedigli dov'è l'sdk
<jester1-> coe completa
<jester1-> come
<antonio__> ma perche se scrivo questo va?   cd android-sdk-linux/tools && ./android avd
<ErVito> antonio__: duv te se??
<jester1-> antonio__: sempre che il patj sia giusto o pettiniamo le bambole
<antonio__> e non riesco a creare un lanciatore col quel comando?
<ErVito> antonio__: echo $PWD
<ErVito> antonio__: echo $PWD
<jester1-> antonio__: eddai
<antonio__> ervito non fai ridere
<ErVito> non devi ridere :D
<jester1->   /android avd  non va
<jester1-> non puo andare
<jester1-> va solo se trolli
<antonio__> ma da terminale il mio comando va
<jester1-> le balle
<antonio__> è l'unico che va
<ErVito> :|
<jester1->   ./android avd   con lo spazio va?
<jester1-> maddai
<antonio__> si
<jester1-> ErVito: la bash è cambiata ultimamente?
<antonio__> uso ubuntu 12.10
<ErVito> jester1-: ma va, comunque amesso che funzioni, tutto sta da dove lancia il comando
<antonio__> mi sembra assurdo che non riesco a creare un semplice lanciatore
<jester1-> con lo spazio in bash non va
<jester1-> nemmeno se paghi
<antonio__> infatti solo da terminale
<jester1-> antonio__: sbagli il path
<ErVito> lui sarà in /monticello/brianza e pretende che bash capisca che deve andare in /monticello/brianza
<jester1-> ErVito: /monti cello
<ErVito> antonio__: ci dai echo $PWD?
<jester1-> è cime winz mo capisce lo spazio
<ErVito> jester1-: ma lo interpreta come comando
<ErVito> avd è un'option credo
<jester1-> puo darsi de si
<ErVito> :D
<ErVito> jester1-: embé, dobbiamo saperlo noi
<ErVito> ^^
<ErVito> jester1-: l'è sparì
<jester1-> ErVito: sei tu ik vice enzotib
<ErVito> jester1-: eh ma se non mi dice dov'è!
<ErVito> che poi è una banalità
<ErVito> antonio__: se ci dici dove sei forse ce la facciamo (FORSE)
<jester1-> ErVito: metteva in moto il droido tipo il ciao a pedali
<ErVito> xD
<antonio__> da terminale cosi se metto lo spazio funziona , nell'altro metodo no     /home/antonio/android-sdk-linux/tools/android avd
<antonio__> ci sono arrivato da solo , ora funge
<ErVito> eh, questo è il path completo
<ErVito> era un po' che te lo ripeteva jester
<antonio__> vedi che va con lo spazio
<ErVito> sì ma è un parametro
<antonio__> diceva che lo spazio non lo leggeva
<ErVito> non mettevo in dubbio che andasse ^^
<antonio__> non parlo arabo
<antonio__> e non sono un ragazzino
<ErVito> antonio__: era convinto facesse parte del nome, che il programma si chiamasse "android avd"
<antonio__> e sopratutto sono umile
<ErVito> e chi ha detto questo?
<ErVito> l'importante è che tu abbia risolto :))
<antonio__> ci ho messo una giornata
<antonio__> poi dicono che ubuntu è facile....
<ErVito> se avessi dato il comando echo $PWD vedevi che eri in /home/antonio
<ErVito> e allora ti avrei detto che dovevi passargli il path completo (così come diceva jester)
<ErVito> ossia /home/antonio (dove eri) con a fianco quello che ci sta dentro (e che vuoi lanciare)
<antonio__> ma era ovvio che era in home
<ErVito> ossia /android-sdk ecc.
<ErVito> antonio__: nulla è ovvio
<antonio__> certe volte si
<antonio__> ora
<antonio__> vediamo se riesci a risolvermi un altro arcano
<antonio__> con quel comando avvio il manager dell'emulatore
<ErVito> in usr c'è tutto lo spazio utente, una libreria può essere in usr/lib, in /usr/local/lib
<ErVito> per esempio
<antonio__> a me servirebbe saltare il passaggio e lanciare direttamente l'emulatore
<ErVito> volendo per ogni programma si può definire un path di installazione diverso durante la compilazione
<antonio__> ma scusa, se dicevo che da terminale funzionava
<ErVito> antonio__: nel terminale puoi essere ovunque
<antonio__> bastava solo dirmi come fare lo script
<ErVito> puoi essere in root se a fianco al tuo nome c'è solo /
<antonio__> dalla scrivania lanciavo il terminale
<ErVito> se in /pippo/pluto se a fianco al tuo nome leggi /pippo/pluto
<ErVito> se leggi ~ questo indica che sei in home
<antonio__> ma infatti non c'è
<antonio__> c'è questo   ~$
<ErVito> ~
<antonio__> è uguale?
<ErVito> $ significa che sei un utente semplice
<antonio__> ok
<ErVito> che non sei in modalità "superutente" (aka root)
<antonio__> quindi l'ondina è per la home?
<ErVito> sì
<ErVito> se tu scrivi
<ErVito> cd ~
<antonio__> bene
<ErVito> lui va in /home/antonio
<antonio__> ok
<ErVito> se digiti cd /home/antonio vedrai ancora l'ondina
<antonio__> secondo te posso saltare il passaggio del manager e lanciare direttamente l'emulatore?
<ErVito> antonio__: non ho ben compreso, tu lanci quel comando è un unico applicativo a cui passi il parametro avd
<ErVito> qual è il manager?
<antonio__> dove mi fa scegliere gli emulatori
<antonio__> in pratica li ho personalizzati io
<antonio__> non c'è un modo per leggere che comando da solo per l'emulaore?
<antonio__> emulatore
<ErVito> antonio__: non so come funzioni l'emulatore android, mai usato, e non ho idea di che cosa tu stia parlando
<ErVito> lo script lancia il programma che è l'emulatore, poi tu scegli cosa emulare?
<ErVito> vorrei lanciare direttamente cosa emulare?
<antonio__> ok, tu pensa ad una applicazione che ne fa lanciare un'altra
<antonio__> a me serve lanciare l'ultima
<ErVito> esatto, avevo ben inteso, ma questo non è possibile
<antonio__> una volta che ho l'emulatore aperto non posso scoprirlo?
<ErVito> perché la prima applicazione gestisce internamente come lanciare la seconda
<antonio__> invece da un video ho visto che lo fa
<ErVito> e non ci è dato sapere quello che fa (e spesso è anche meglio così)
<antonio__> eppure ho letto che fa
<ErVito> antonio__: non conoscendo l'emulatore non saprei neanche indirizzarti
<antonio__> ti faccio leggere la guida?
<antonio__> io ho seguito questa  http://mauriziosiagri.wordpress.com/tag/ubuntu-12-10/
<ErVito> antonio__: non ti so aiutare, prova a lanciare manualmente android-sdk-linux senza parametri e vedi se per caso non stampa una mini guida
<antonio__> ho guardato ma non ho trovato nulla che possa aiutari
<antonio__> aiutarmi
<antonio__> però hai letto che parla di eseguibili in automatico?
<ErVito> antonio__: quello che hai letto permette di creare delle variabili globali di bash (di fatti >>~/.bashrc che vedi alla fine altro non è che una scrittura sul file .bashrc
<antonio__> capito
<ErVito> e questo per far sì di non dover scrivere ogni volta tutta la pappardella android-sdk-linux
<ErVito> ecc
<antonio__> ok
<ErVito> ma non permette di lanciare le singole emulazioni
<antonio__> ora ho creato il lanciatore ed ho messo anche una icona, però se metto l'icona nella barra unity poi rimane il lanciatore senza icona
<antonio__> devo spostare il lanciatore nella cartella delle applicazioni in root?
<ErVito> perchè?
<ErVito> non so che combina unity, non ho unity, non dovrebbe fare così comunque
<antonio__> m
#ubuntu-it 2013-03-08
<simonetta> sera
<simonetta> chi puo aiutarmi ad installare ubuntu ?
<simonetta> non so farlo
<simonetta> :-((
<ale_> ma perche è praticamente impossibile installare i driver nvidia su ubuntu 12.10?!?!?!?!
<akis24> giorno
<glpiana> ola
<cristian_c> Steeler, poi hai risolto?
<Steeler> cristian_c, si
<cristian_c> ottimo
<Steeler> :)
<Fabix86> Ciao a tutti, come ho scritto nel forum (ubuntu vs win8--> Packard Bell) ho un problema di installazione. Ho fatto diverse chiavette e ho provato 2 versioni di ubuntu. l'ultima chiavetta l'ho creata con Refus e ho usato la versione di ubuntu 12.04. Purtoppo appena do l'avvio al l'installazione lo schermo si spegne e il pc rimane acceso. Nel bios ho già sistemato la security, qualcuno mi ha suggerito di spegnere l'ACPI ...
<Fabix86> Ma ho letto metterla in modalità off potrebbe darmi problemi e in ogni caso non sono riuscita a spegnere a... HELP!!!
<cristian_c> Fabix86, in live funziona?
<Fabix86> No
<Fabix86> Stesso problema, avvio live e si spegne lo schermo..
<cristian_c> Fabix86, modello di pc?
<cristian_c> Fabix86, dopo quanto si spegne?
<cristian_c> in che punto?
<Fabix86> Packard bell lv-44.. Come do enter a installazione lo schermo diventa blu nero scuro per 3-4 sec e poi nero morto...
<Fabix86> Adesso ti posto le caratteristiche del pc
<cristian_c> Fabix86, mi interessa cosa succede in live?
<cristian_c> *senza ?
<Fabix86> Ok adesso riprovo in live e ti scrivo che succede.. Cmq INFORMAZIONI UTILI Notebook: Packard Bell EasyNote LV44HC-140GE Processore: Intel Core i5 3210M Scheda grafica: NVIDIA GeForce GT 630M Schermo: 17.3 pollice, 16:9, 1600x900 pixels 3210M: Veloce dual-core Ivy-Bridge-based, include una HD 4000 Graphics, e core clock 2.5 - 3.1 GHz Scheda grafica: NVIDIA GeForce GT 630M
<Fabix86> Lo schermo si spegne dopo 6 secondi, prima di spegnerei non appare nessun carattere, riga o punto, niente in assoluto.
<cristian_c> Fabix86, cioè, avvii il pc, e il cd viene caricato?
<Fabix86> Uso la chiavetta, che si viene caricata, mi da le opzioni: try ubuntu, install ubuntu, etc.. Ne scelgo una qualsiasi è poi si spegne lo schermo ma il pc resta acceso
<cristian_c> Fabix86, anche con try ubuntu?
<Fabix86> Si
<cristian_c> Fabix86, hai controllato l'md5?
<cristian_c> l'hash della iso
<Fabix86> Io non mastico molto l informatica, tu mi stai chiedendo se potrebbe essere un problema della chiavetta, l ho ricreata 3 volte con due diversi programmi... Pensiamo che sia un problema di scheda grafica o di acpi, ma sii gentile spiegami come devo controllare l md5 o l hash
<cristian_c> !md5 | Fabix86
<cristian_c> mmmm
<cristian_c> Fabix86, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/MD5Sum
<Fabix86> Ma è possibile che sia un problema di md5 dopo aver scaricato 2 versioni diverse e creato le chiavette con 2 programmi diversi? Cmq sono caduta dalla chat e non vedo più la discussione di prima...
<Fabix86> C'è qualcuno?
<cristian_c> Fabix86, hai fatto il controllo
<cristian_c> ?
<Fabix86> Sto scaricando winmd5sum..
<cristian_c> ok
<Fabix86> confermo i Sum sono identici.
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> Fabix86, come hai formattato la pendrive?
<cristian_c> Fabix86, in fat32?
<Fabix86> si
<cristian_c> Fabix86, ok
<cristian_c> Fabix86, hai provato con unetbootin?
<Fabix86> cioé devo fare una nuova chiavetta?
<cristian_c> Fabix86, sì, la stessa
<cristian_c> !unetbootin | Fabix86
<ubot-it> Fabix86: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Unetbootin
<Fabix86> io posso provare all'infinito a fare chiavette ma le cose sono due se ad ogni tentati ho lo stesso problema o la mia penna e rotta, o il croblema é la scheda grafica.. come potrebbe partire l'installazione se il problema fosse la chiavetta, magari sbaglio ma é lo schermo che parte...
<Fabix86> e muore..
<Fabix86> ho usato un programma di ubuntu e refus, due versioni di ubuntu diverse con due pc diversi... solo la chiiavetta é la stessa quindi o é la chiavetta o il problema é Nvidia, no?
<cristian_c> Fabix86, hai già provato con unetbootin?
<Alex_Zion> Fabix86: su che macchina stai tentando di installare !?!
<cristian_c> è un packard bell
<cristian_c> Fabix86, è un pc a 64 bit?
<Alex_Zion> se lo schermo parte e muore non credo sia un problema di pennetta o della .iso , ma magari qualcosa sul kernel
<Fabix86> non abbiamo usato  unebootin e si' é un packard bell, ho postato tutte le info prima te le rimetto;)
<Alex_Zion> ha par caso una di queste tecnologie con due schede grafiche Fabix86
<Alex_Zion> si , doppia scheda grafica ..... Fabix86 ....
<Alex_Zion> dimmi una cosa Fabix86 all'avvio ci arrivi tranquillamente dove scegli la lingua , giusto ?
<Fabix86> Notebook: Packard Bell EasyNote LV44HC-140GE
<Fabix86> Scheda grafica: NVIDIA GeForce GT 630M
<Fabix86> Processore: Intel Core i5 3210M
<Fabix86> 3210M: Veloce dual-core Ivy-Bridge-based, include una HD 4000 Graphics, e core clock 2.5 - 3.1 GHz
<Alex_Zion> si Fabix86 e a quanto dici oltre alla nVidia ," include una HD 4000 Graphics"
<Fabix86> allora all'avvio se lo faccio con UEFI non arrivo a scegliere la lingua, se lo faccio con l'altro scelgo la lingua, poi do l avvio all installlazione e poi muore lo schermo
<Alex_Zion> se è cosi devi solo provare a giocare con i parametri del kernel all'avvio ,e vedrai che riesci quantomeno a farlo partire .....
<Fabix86> sei simpatico ma io non so niente di linguaggio informatico..
<Alex_Zion> Fabix86:  all'avvio F6 e seleziona ad esempio noacpi , poi provi ad avviare
<Fabix86> altro che giocare faccio un bel casino o alla meno peggio niente
<Fabix86> serve per spegnere l ACPI?
<cristian_c> Alex_Zion, magari anche nomodeset
<cristian_c> oltre a noacpi
<cristian_c> provare a turno
<Alex_Zion> si Fabix86 , se non ricordo male le prime due voci nel mio caso ...., e sempre nel mio caso , servivano per far si che il kernel partisse con la scheda di default senza cagare altro a quanto ho capito ...
<cristian_c> Fabix86, non vengono eseguite modifiche
<cristian_c> permanenti
<Fabix86> perfetto allora scndo e provo queste due.. F6 schiaccio subito come si fa per il Bios F2?
<korg> ciao
<cristian_c> Fabix86, non insieme
<cristian_c> una cosa per volta
<Alex_Zion> no come fai per la lingua Fabix86
<Fabix86> si si avevo capito;)
<Alex_Zion>  poi se funziona parliamo di come usarle entrambe una volta installato ...  Fabix86 :)
<cristian_c> Fabix86, compare un piccolo menu dove puoi spuntare le opzioni
<Fabix86> allora adesso nel bio é impostato UEFI quindi non mi compare la lingue, quindi modifico il bios, escono le varie lingue e schiaccio F6 prima di scegliere la lingua?
<Alex_Zion> prima o dopo non importa Fabix86 , ma fallo prima di avviarlo ovviamente
<cristian_c> prima di try ubuntu
<Fabix86> ok perfetto:)
<Alex_Zion> nel senso che si avvia !?! Fabix86 :)
<Fabix86_> Ragazzi, non riesco a entrare in nessuna F6, schiaccio subito all'avvio, ho provato anche dopo, ma niente... né con UEFI né con LEGACY BIOS..
<Fabix86_> -...
<Fabix86_> asp sono riuscita;))))
<Fabix86_> con noapic niente, tzrattino lampeggia e poi schermo morto.. provo l'altra..
<cristian_c> Fabix86_, anche nomodeset
<Fabix86_> sto provando
<Fabix86_> sta partendo qualcosa!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! con nomodest sembra che sia inioziata la classica installazione ubuntuuuuuuu <3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3
<cristian_c> Fabix86_, ma non era meglio in live prima?
<cristian_c> -,-'
<Fabix86_> hem forse si;)
<cristian_c> ciao sic <3
<Ab3L> Fabix86_,  si va diritti al sodo...
<cristian_c> XD
<Fabix86_> adesso é uscito schermo nero con alcune cose scritte..
<Alex_Zion> ok Fabix86_ non preoccuparti , dovresti arriare a vedere la live .....
<Requ13scat> salve
<Requ13scat> buondì
<cristian_c> in pacem.
<Fabix86_> ubuntu@ubunru lampeggiava e adesso lko schermo é nero... riprovo;)
<Requ13scat> ho bisogno d'aiuto x quanto riguarda la scheda audio
<Requ13scat> non la rileva
<cristian_c> Fabix86_, prova: try ubuntu
<Fabix86_> Salve, vi tocca fare assistenza handicappati stamattina ;)
<cristian_c> Requ13scat, aplay -l
<Requ13scat> ok
<cristian_c> Fabix86_, abbiamo visto di molto molto  molto peggio
<Requ13scat> fatto
<Alex_Zion> Fabix86_:  non dimenticarti se installi che poi dovrai aggiustare delle cose prima di avviare normalmente , e il pezzo che ti manca per gestire la doppia scheda e Bumblebee
<cristian_c> !pastebin | Requ13scat
<ubot-it> Requ13scat: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Alex_Zion> poi stamattina è relativo Fabix86_ da me sono le 3:30 e sto andando a dormire ... :)
<Fabix86_> si bumblebee lo tenevoo in conto;) adesso sto facendo la versione di prova;)
<Fabix86_> Allora buonanotte;) e grazie!
<Requ13scat> fatto
<Fabix86_> Niente ancora ubuntu@ubuntu che lampeggia...
<cristian_c> Fabix86_, è il login
<cristian_c> Fabix86_, digita: lspci -k
<Fabix86_> ok
<Alex_Zion> de nada Fabix86_ , io bumblebee lo uso dagli inizi praticamente e devo dire che al momento va davvero bene , scappo a nanna e buona fortuna ...
<cristian_c> Requ13scat, posta il link
<Requ13scat> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5595474/
<cristian_c> Requ13scat, lol
<cristian_c> Requ13scat, devi incollare l'output del comando
<Requ13scat> asp
<Requ13scat> ho sbagliato sorry
<TaLaDo> :)
<Requ13scat> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5595477/
<Requ13scat> vai
<cristian_c> Requ13scat, la scheda è riconosciuta
<cristian_c> Requ13scat, e c'è anche l'hdmi
<cristian_c> Requ13scat, alsamixer
<Fabix86_> Sto per provare lspci -k prima mi ha buttato giu di nuovo...
<Requ13scat> si ma l'hdmi non funziona e la mia scheda neanche xchè ìnon ho uscita audio
<Requ13scat> e mi chiede continuamente di riavviare
<TaLaDo> ?
<cristian_c> infatti: ?
<cristian_c> !dettagli | Requ13scat
<ubot-it> Requ13scat: Per favore dacci dettagli completi. Per esempio "Ho un problema con..., sto usando Ubuntu versione... con interfaccia.... Quando provo a fare..., ottengo questo output: ..., ma mi sarei aspettato che facesse..."
<TaLaDo> Requ13scat, come può essere una scheda audio senza uscita audio?
<cristian_c> lol
<Requ13scat> allora sto su kubuntu 12.10 fino a stamattina funzionava tutto....ho acceso il pc e non avevo uscite audio...sono andato nel pannello e c'è solo il canale hdmi il quale non funziona
<TaLaDo> -.-
<cristian_c> ergo
<cristian_c> è impostata la scheda hdmi
<TaLaDo> classiche punzioni notturne di ubuntu :P
<cristian_c> invece della scheda principale
<Requ13scat> si ma nel pannello configurazione audio la scheda principale non me la fa vedere piu
<Fabix86_> con lspci -k ritorna ubuntu@ubuntu lampeggiante..
<cristian_c> Requ13scat, posta le schermate
<cristian_c> Fabix86_, senza nessun risultato?
<Ab3L> cristian_c: probabilmente ha la hdmi preimpostata. ma se non ha lo schermo hdmi con audio non sente. come a me. dovrebbe provare a cambiare scheda audio in pulse
<cristian_c> Ab3L, è quello che ho detto
<Fabix86_> si e poi dopo 15 secondi inevitabilmente si spegne...
<cristian_c> Ab3L, però penso si possa fare da gui
<Requ13scat> il problema è che sullo schermo che ho sull'hdmi non si sente l'audio
<Fabix86_> anche se do invio per prendermi tempo .. diventa nero blu scuro
<cristian_c> Fabix86_, hai provato con noacpi?
<Ab3L> cristian_c: Requ13scat: io ho installato pavumeter per fare da gui.
<cristian_c> uhm
<Ab3L> pavumeter e pavucontrol
<Fabix86_> si e muore subito..
<cristian_c> Ab3L, io pensavo alle impostazioni audio di default
<cristian_c> Audio settings
<Fabix86_> e se faccio acpi=off?
<cristian_c> Fabix86_, prova
<cristian_c> Fabix86_, ovviamente quando hai fatto le prove, con una sola opzione spuntata ogni volta, giusto?
<Fabix86_> parte con grafica migliore riespetto a prima, ci siamoooooooooooooooooooo
<Fabix86_> sono in desktop!!!!
<cristian_c> Fabix86_, ottimo
<TaLaDo> :)
<Fabix86_> Acpi off 4ever<3
<cristian_c> Fabix86_, allora la tua opzione è acpi=off
<cristian_c> Fabix86_, e la mettiamo nel grub, una volta installato
<Requ13scat> ?
<cristian_c> !grub
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<Fabix86_> Bene adesso sono nella versione prova...  scendo e provo a fare l'installazione vera con acpi=off?
<Fabix86_> e poi sistemiamo il grub e bumblebee?
<cristian_c> Requ13scat, posta qualche shermata oppure segui il consiglio di Ab3L
<Requ13scat> come si postano le schermate?
<cristian_c> Fabix86_, io prima proverei come va il sistema in live
<cristian_c> Fabix86_, non si sa mai
<cristian_c> !image | Requ13scat
<ubot-it> Requ13scat: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Fabix86_> bene!! cosa faccio?
<Ab3L> Requ13scat: prova allora con gli audio settings di default (a me non aveva funzionato). se non va, prova con pavumeter e pavucontrol (che hanno qualche funzionalità in più). se non va, non so.
<Requ13scat> http://imagebin.org/249390
<cristian_c> Fabix86_, provalo un po'
<cristian_c> Fabix86_, testa un po' l'hardware (webcam, mic, ecc...) e il software
<cristian_c> una cosa veloce
<Fabix86_> wirless ok, adesso vado youtube e provo audio
<cristian_c> Requ13scat, configurazione hardware audio
<cristian_c> Fabix86_, esatto
<cristian_c> Fabix86_, ah, c 'è un problema
<cristian_c> Fabix86_,  i codec flash non sono installati
<cristian_c> Fabix86_,  ti conviene provare un file audio
<Fabix86_> audio funziona;)
<Fabix86_> direttamente da youtube
<Fabix86_> é tutto perfetto, un giorno con win8 e azz come mi mancava ubuntu
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> Fabix86_, prova il resto, poi installi
<Fabix86_> a me sembra che funziona tutto, non so cosa usare per provare la webcam, manca solo quella per avere un idea di base..
<TaLaDo> cheese
<Fabix86_> anche se non la uso e quindi se nn funziona va bn lo stesso..
<TaLaDo> o come cavolo si scrive :P
<cristian_c> Fabix86_, vedi che applicazioni ci sono
<cristian_c> Fabix86_, volendo anche con gstreamer-properties
<Fabix86_> Ok,... dal desktop posso installare ubuntu direttamente, faccio cosi o scendo e risalgo con l installazione?
<cristian_c> puoi farlo anche da live
<cristian_c> Fabix86_, con win8 stai attenta alle partizioni
<cristian_c> Fabix86_, la questione è insidiosa
<cristian_c> Fabix86_, che chi a fatto cavolate con le partizioni e gli si è cancellato windows
<cristian_c> *ha
<Fabix86_> partiamo dal presupposto che se mi si cancella win8 non piango di sicuro, anzi... ideale sarebbe avere 2 ubuntu cosi se ho problemi con uno uso l'altro ma vabbé questo é un altra storia... per le partizioni dovrei lasciare almeno 100G di aria a winzoz per assicurargli vita "eterna?"
<cristian_c> Fabix86_, la cosa migliore sarebbe: 'installa accanto a windows'
<Fabix86_> adesso parto con l'install e poi vediamo insieme, si installo accanto a win... ;(
<cristian_c> Fabix86_, però potrebbe capitare che windows occupa già tutte le partizioni primarie e quindi non te lo permette
<cristian_c> a quel punto l'unica soluzione sarebbe cancellare una partizione primaria e farne una nuova estesa per ubuntu
<Fabix86_> si infatti penso che sarà da ripartizionare... spero... cmq adesso faccio passo per passo e ti dico che succete;) thx
<cristian_c> è proprio lì il pericolo però
<cristian_c> Fabix86_, è importante capire bene la situazione
<cristian_c> prima di vedere cosa fare
<Fabix86_> ah,... adesso vediamo, si io ti scrivo tutto!
<Fabix86_> dice che non é stato trovato alcun sistema operativo su questo pc e mi chiede cosa fare, cancella disco e install ubuntu o Altro (partizioni)
<cristian_c> Fabix86_, altro
<cristian_c> così si vede com'è partizionato il disco
<Fabix86_> allora.. spazio libero 1 MB / sda1 419.4 MB / sda2 314.6MB / sda3 134.2 MB/ sda4 474.5 GB/ sda5 24.7 GB
<Fabix86_> sda1 (ntfs) / sda2 (fat32) / sta3 (sconosciuto) / sda4 (nztfs) / sda5 (ntfs)
<Fabix86_> faccio una nuova tabella ripartizioni?
<cristian_c> uhm
<cristian_c> Fabix86_, posta una schermata
<Fabix86_> altre opziooni sono agiungi...- modifica... elimina p ripristina...
<cristian_c> Fabix86_, posta una schermata
<Fabix86_> ehm sto usando due pc diversi un iin chat uno per l'istallazione, come faccio a postarti la schermata?
<Fabix86_> cmq é la tipica schermata di iubuntu..
<cristian_c> iubuntu?
<Fabix86_> sorry.... ;(
<cristian_c> Fabix86_, c'è lo strumento cattura schermata
<cristian_c> o stamp
<cristian_c> tasto stamp
<cristian_c> poi l'immagine la posti su imagebin
<Fabix86_> si ma me la cattura sul pc di installazione per scriverti ne sto usando un altro...
<Zenigata> ragazzi non riesco  a installare teamviewer... http://paste.ubuntu.com/5595541/
<cristian_c> Fabix86_, sposti l'immagine su questo
<cristian_c> !info teamviewer
<ubot-it> Package teamviewer does not exist in quantal
<Fabix86_> allora ho fatto la foto e adesso apro la chat nell altro pc
<cristian_c> Zenigata, il pacchetto non è presente nei repo
<cristian_c> Fabix86_, ok
<Zenigata> ma io l'ho cercato di installare con il comando dpkg....
<Zenigata> non penso di aver usato i repo cristian_c
<cristian_c> Zenigata, c'entra una mazza
<Zenigata> ah
<cristian_c> Zenigata, appunto, qui non c'è supporto per programmi esterni
<Zenigata> ah adesso capisco.....
<Zenigata> sorru
<Fabix86> file:///home/ubuntu/Desktop/Screenshot%20from%202013-03-08%2010:09:13.png
<Zenigata> *sorry
<Fabix86> ecco la schermata..
<cristian_c> !image | Fabix86
<ubot-it> Fabix86: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Fabix86> http://imagebin.org/249395
<Fabix86> cosi la vedete?
<cristian_c> ora
<Fabix86_> si...
<cristian_c> Fabix86, sono tutte occupate
<cristian_c> Fabix86, per il momento ti direi di fermarti
<Fabix86_> dimmi cosa devo fare e io lo faccio!
<cristian_c> che non è una cosa immediata per utenti inesperti
<Fabix86_> no...
<Fabix86_> non dirmi cosi...
<cristian_c> Fabix86, se hai fretta, puoi comunque provare a installare ubuntu su virtualbox
<Fabix86_> ma se io cancello win8 che problemi posso avere?
<cristian_c> Fabix86purtroppo i nuovi pc occupano tutto lo spazio
<Fabix86_> cmq non ho fretta se mi dici che per farlo bene devo aspettare, asoetto..
<cristian_c> Fabix86, è un pc nuovo, non ti conviene cancellare
<Fabix86_> ok..
<cristian_c> Fabix86, la mia idea è questa, hai due alternative
<Fabix86_> dimmi..
<cristian_c> Fabix86, a) installi su virtualbox e vivi felice
<Fabix86_> ok..
<Fabix86_> o..
<cristian_c> Fabix86, b) installi su un supporto esterno (hard disk usb, pendrive, sd) e vivi abbastanza felice
<Fabix86_> 'nsomma, sarebbe di una lentezza assoluta..
<cristian_c> Fabix86, c) fai una copia della partizione recovery di windows e la cancelli, mettendo al suo posto una partizione estesa per ubuntu
<cristian_c> la c più rischiosa per i niubbi, anche se è quella classica
<Fabix86_> io ho biusogno ubuntiu perche devo creare un sito con  joomla, odio win quindi nn esiste, ho un mac ma é stravecchio e si incanta quindi nn va bene, ne avro molto di lavoro da fare,
<cristian_c> Fabix86la soluzione b non è male
<cristian_c> Fabix86, per ora
<Fabix86_> su virtual box non potrei avere dei problemi--?
<cristian_c> come hai detto, può rallentarsi, ma se il pc è potente
<cristian_c> ...
<cristian_c> se hai un buon processore e tanta ram
<cristian_c> e disco
<Fabix86_> daccordo, ma cosa devo aspettare per poi toglier ewin 8?
<Fabix86_> che rischio ho di fare la opzione c(?
<cristian_c> Fabix86, ti suggerisco di fare una cosa per volta
<cristian_c> tanto devi lavorare su joomla
<cristian_c> ti serve per una cosa ben precisa
<Fabix86_> si..
<cristian_c> quindi prova prima con a o b
<cristian_c> lo dico per te, per non fare casini
<Fabix86_> ho porte usb da 3.0 magari col disco esterno non é cosi lento che dici?
<cristian_c> Fabix86direi che hai ragione
<cristian_c> Fabix86, ma dipende da processore e ram
<Fabix86_> 4 Gb di ram e 2,qualcosa ghrth
<cristian_c> comunque se il pc è nuov, non penso farà fatica
<cristian_c> Fabix86, gi dai 1.5 o 2 GB a virtualbox
<Fabix86_> ok dimmi tu, hd esterno o virtual box?
<cristian_c> a seconda di come girano win e ubuntu in contemporanea
<cristian_c> Fabix86, io proverei virtualbox
<cristian_c> !virtualbox | Fabix86
<ubot-it> Fabix86: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Virtualizzazione/VirtualBox
<Fabix86_> ok,
<Fabix86_> guardo
<cristian_c> Fabix86, ci sono tutte le guide al link
<cristian_c> passo passo
<Fabix86_> ok, ma il mioragazzo nn é convinto, lui ha sempre ripartizionato...
<Fabix86_> anch io prferisco fare cosi...
<cristian_c> Fabix86beh, non ci perdi niente
<cristian_c> comunque, ci sono tre opzioni sul tavolo
<Fabix86_> 10 mesi fa abbiamo messo questo ubuntu su un vajo ripartizionando e ha funzionato bene..
<cristian_c> Fabix86, sì, ma era sicuramente un pc più vecchio
<cristian_c> anche per questioni di garanzia è meglio non toccare partizioni del disco
<Fabix86_> tu ne sai molto piu' di me, ma quelloo che non capisco sono i rischi effettivi, e se questo pc in particolare puo darmi dei problemi..
<cristian_c> Fabix86, comunque, se sei davvero convinta, cloni la partizione di recovery e la metti su un supporto (o comunque ci fai i dischi di ripristino per win 8)
<cristian_c> la cancelli e ci fai una partizione estesa che contenga tre partizioni logiche di ubuntu (/, /home e swap)
<cristian_c> Fabix86, dovrebbe essere sufficiente a risolvere il problema
<cristian_c> Fabix86, il primo rischio è che se tocchi la partizione sbagliata, sei fritta
<cristian_c> Fabix86_, poi fai tu
<Fabix86_> ma non si puo' ad esempio ridurre la sda1 a 100 GB e usare gli altri 319 GB da dividere in 3 partizioni x ubuntui lasciano win8 ma con uno spazio piu' piccolo?
<Fabix86_> in ogni caso dovremmo aspettare perché non ho i supporti x fare il rispristino..
<cristian_c> Fabix86_, puoi anche ridurre la partizione di win (da win 8, però)
<cristian_c> ma non ne puoi creare  altre
<cristian_c> c'è un limite al numero di partizioni primarie
<cristian_c> che sono 4
<Fabix86_> ah..
<cristian_c> quindi va eliminata una primaria per crearne una estesa
<cristian_c> Fabix86, l'estesa aggira il problema del limite
<cristian_c> Fabix86, l'estesa può contenere altre partizioni al suo interno
<cristian_c> il guaio è che win occupa tutte le primarie (secondo me lo fanno apposta)
<Fabix86_> ok.. quindi sarebbe come la roulett russa su quale partizione primaria eliminare?
<cristian_c> Fabix86_, non è la roulette russa, da win si vede cosa contengono
<cristian_c> il problema è se sei inesperto
<cristian_c> rischi di fare disastri
<cristian_c> Fabix86_, ho visto già utenti bestemmiare per questa cosa
<Fabix86_> avevo un contatto tanti  anni fa di un ragazzo che mi aveva sistemato il pc da casa sua con ID e Password.. solo che non so come ritrovarlo, altrimenti é un lavoro che farei fare a qualcuno... in questo modo.. non c'é qualcuno del supporto che tramite internet puo' entrare nel pc e installare ubuntu?
<Fabix86_> ;)))))
<cristian_c> mmm, no
<Fabix86_> O se vicino a dove abito c'é qualcuno a cuio posso portarlo..
<cristian_c> Fabix86, ci sono i lug
<Fabix86_> ovvero?
<cristian_c> Fabix86, anche nella tua città , se stai in un capoluogo
<Fabix86_> Lugano
<Fabix86_> Ticino-CH
<cristian_c> lol
<Fabix86_> penso che se trovassi qualcuno di esperto a cui affidare il pc sono a cavallo..
<Fabix86_> perché lol?
<Fabix86_> Posso andare a Como..
<cristian_c> Fabix86_, http://www.tilug.ch/
<cristian_c> mi aspettavo italia :D
<Fabix86_> ok, allora mi iscrivo e chiedo aiuto...
<cristian_c> Fabix86_, magari hanno una sede fisica
<cristian_c> come molti lug
<cristian_c> comunque, anche a como
<cristian_c> Fabix86_, http://lugmap.linux.it/
<Fabix86_> ok, adesso ci guardo dietro, grazie mille;) vi scrivero' come é andata!!! cieeeo
<DAVIDE1990> Ciao ragazzi!
<DAVIDE1990> ho un piccolo problema....
<DAVIDE1990> dunque vorrei installare ubuntu sul mio mac
<DAVIDE1990> ho scaricato l'immagine via torrent
<DAVIDE1990> tutto ok
<DAVIDE1990> solo che al momento di montare l'immagine mi da nessun sistema di documenti attivabile
<DAVIDE1990> ho provato anche a convertirla in dmg con utility disco ma nulla
<DAVIDE1990> l'ho montata con toast ma nulla
<DAVIDE1990> questo problema me l'aveva dato anche qualche tempo fa quando provai a fare la stessa cosa
<DAVIDE1990> e quella volta avevo provato a scaricare più di qualche volta l'immagine senza risultati
<DAVIDE1990> qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<DAVIDE1990> :)
<TaLaDo> DAVIDE1990, prova  aleggere qui: http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?t=481784
<DAVIDE1990> cavolo avevo anche cercato
<DAVIDE1990> grazie
<DAVIDE1990> leggo subito
<Requ13scat> salve, kubuntu 12.10 non mi riconosce la scheda audio qualcuno mi può aiutare http://imagebin.org/249396
<Requ13scat> salve, kubuntu 12.10 non mi riconosce la scheda audio qualcuno mi può aiutare http://imagebin.org/249396
<sonne> Requ13scat, mi pare la veda.. non e' quella sotto?
<DAVIDE1990> purtroppo quel post non tratta il problema che ho io...
<DAVIDE1990> il bello è che su virtualbox funziona....
<Dario87> buongiorno
<Dario87> sono nuovo e vorrei sapere se posso fare qui delle domande su ubuntu 12.10
<Holden> !chiedere | Dario87
<ubot-it> Dario87: Non chiedere di chiedere, chiedi e basta!
<Dario87> grazie
<Holden> !ciao | Dario87
<ubot-it> Dario87: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<Dario87> premetto che ho installato oggi per la prima volta ubunto
<Dario87> vorrei sapere come posso fare per installare monodevelop
<Dario87> se devo usare il center
<Holden> Dario87, hai provato a vedere se è tra i pacchetti disponibili nel software center?
<Dario87> si li c-[ ma nn so se bignava farlo da linea di comando
<Holden> Dario87, in linea di massima è uguale installare un pacchetto da linea di comando o dal software center
<Holden> ovviamente se vuoi puoi farlo dal terminale
<Dario87> l-unica cosa [ che non so se lo installo quale versione installo, nn so se e l-ultima
<Holden> Dario87, apri un terminale
<Dario87> ok
<Holden> lancia: dpkg -l | grep mono
<Dario87> ok
<Holden> da li dovresti  vedere che versione hai installata
<Dario87> ok grazie mille
<Holden> hmm, forse tu dicevi che non l'hai ancora installato... in quel caso quando lo installi lui installerà l'ultima versione presente nei reposistory di ubuntu 12.10
<Holden> che potrebbe non essere l'ultima presente per esempio nel sito ufficiale
<Holden> (sono deduzioni, mai usato mono)
<Dario87> e in quel caso come posso fare_
<Dario87> si il problema [ che sul sito e presente una versino aggiornata
<Holden> a quel punto non saprei dirti, probabilmente dei andare sul sito ufficiale e studiare come è possibile mettere l'ultima versione
<Holden> ma ti serve necessariamente quella versione?
<Dario87> vorrei avere quella piu aggiornata dovendolo fare da zero
<Dario87> sul center c-e la 3 e sul sito la 4
<Holden> ok, allora devi fare da te, qui in canale si da supporto solo per i software/le versioni presenti nei repo ufficiali
<Dario87> ok grazie lo stesso
<Dario87> buona giornata
<Holden> di niente, ciao
<Requ13scat> salve
<Requ13scat> qualcuno  mi puo aiutare?
<Requ13scat> c'è qualcuno libero?
<Requ13scat> http://imagebin.org/249397
<Requ13scat> ho una scheda madre asus p5ql pro
<Requ13scat> uso kubuntu 12.10
<Requ13scat> salve
<Requ13scat> problema audio su kubuntu 12.10
<Requ13scat> output dummy
<Requ13scat> ???
<Requ13scat> c'è qualcuno??
<cantu> recupero memoria cellulare???
<cantu> software ubuntu per il recupero file del cellulare?
<cantu> software ubuntu che permette di recuperare i file eliminati dal cellulare?
<matti-007> c
<cantu> software ubuntu che permette di recuperare i file eliminati dal cellulare?
<mapreri> cantu: io non ne conosco
<Serpico> ciao
<Serpico> cantu: un qualsiasi programma di recupero file lo potrebbe fare
<Serpico> cantu: il problema che i cellulari tendono a sovrascrivere gli spazi di memoria molto rapidamente
<Serpico> cantu: questo implica che la probabilità che riesca a recuperare i dati è molto bassa
<matti-007> se riesci a collegarlo al pc  puoi usare testdisk
<cantu> vi dico questo perchè pochi giorni fà ho visto un servizio delle iene che facevano vederlo
<matti-007> ahah e quindi?
<Serpico> cantu: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery
<cantu> e quindi voglio vedere se e vero e possibile sono molto curioso di farlo
<matti-007> se riesci a collegarlo al pc  puoi usare testdisk
<matti-007> se riesci a collegarlo al pc  puoi usare testdisk
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<matti-007> ciao
<raffaele> buona sera
<Fabix86> Ciao a tutti, questa mattina usare questa chat mi é stato di grande aiuto quindi vi ringrazio molto... Se siete ancora disponibili avrei bisogno di un paio di delucidazioni;)
<jester-> !chiedi
<ubot-it> per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Fabix86> Attualmente sono riuscita a far girare la live di ubuntu 12.04 sul pc Packard bell lv-44. E' ben predisposto all'installazione, la live funziona benissimo, un utente mi ha pero' sconigliato di fare la partizione del disco e di usare unvece un hd esterno o virtual box. Io vorrei invece installare ubuntu e mi chiedo se fare la partizione da win8 dell'HD potrebbe essere meno rischioso di farla da Ubuntu.
<Fabix86> cosa ne pensate? é davvero da iper professionisti iinstallare ubuntu sui nuovi pc?
<jester-> Fabix86: da usb esterno sarà lento visto il collo di bottiglia usb
<Fabix86> bellappunto.
<jester-> Fabix86: dipende da come sei messo col disto interno circa spazio in winz
<jester-> disco
<Fabix86> io poi win8 lo seppellirei volentieri per sempre.. mi sembra che consigliate di tenerlo in caso di guai grossi con ubuntu..
<jester-> oppure se hai partizioni libere
<Fabix86> no partizioni libere sembra di no..
<jester-> winz va sempre tenuto a mio parere linux è alternativo non sostitutivo
<jester-> se invece della magna vai in moto se piove ti bagni e non hai alternativa
<Fabix86> avevo messo la foto di come si presentava l HD da ubuntu ma nn sono piu capace di postarvela..
<Fabix86> comunque se io creassi una partizione libera da winz e poi salgo con ubuntu e uso quella potrebbe funzionare?
<jester-> Fabix86: apri gestore partizioni gparted fai una foto al desktop e la posti
<Fabix86> si la foto ce l'ho gia é che non mi ricordo il link di come caricarla.. image qualcosa..
<jester-> Fabix86: se non c'è spazio libero devi ridurre la winz
<jester-> !imagebin
<ubot-it> Vuoi mostrarci una schermata del tuo problema? Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Fabix86> http://imagebin.org/249395
<Fabix86> esatto io vorrei ridurre winz con il suo programma di ripartizione per evitare di danneggiarlo, poi salgo con ubuntu e uso quello spazio liberato.. funzionerebbe no?
<matti-007> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/RidimensionarePartizioneWindows
<Fabix86> Si si, penso che sarei in grado di ripartizionare il disco, vi scrivo perché stamattina mi sembra di aver capito che tentare da principiante di modificare l'hd di un pc nuovo significa metttere a rischio l'integrità stessa del pc.. se mi dite che ce la posso fare e magari volete darmi una mano io ci provo...
<mapreri> !uefi | Fabix86 hai letto questo?
<ubot-it> Fabix86 hai letto questo?: UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI
<matti-007> ti aiuteremo
<mapreri> se hai win8, è probabile che ce l'hai (la nuova release 12.04.2 ha aggiunto anche il supporto a quello)
<matti-007> prima segui la ma guida poi installa cn quella di ubi
<Fabix86> io salgo in live ubuntu con legacy e con ACPI=off senno non va un bel niente e si spegne lo schermo.
<matti-007> con legacy intendi grub-legacy
<Fabix86> Nel mio pc si chiama Legacy Bios e si scglie quella o Uefi dal bios
<matti-007> con ubuntu a 64bit fai il boot uefi
<Fabix86> altrimenti non posso nemmeno iniziare la live o l installazione dalla pendrive perché lo schermi si spegne ma il pc resta acceso.
<matti-007> con ubuntu a 64bit fai il boot uefi
<matti-007> così funziona?
<Fabix86> se faccio il boot uefi non mi apre f6 per mettere ACPI =off
<Holden> Fabix86, ma non puoi installare ubuntu in virtualbox, usarlo per almeno un mese, e poi vedere se fa al caso tuo?
<Fabix86> io ubuntu lo uso da 2 anni ma non ho mai avuto problemi
<matti-007> con ubuntu a 64bit fai il boot uefi così funziona?
<Fabix86> é l unico softwere che voglio.
<matti-007> rispondi
<Fabix86> se faccio il boot uefi non mi apre f6 per mettere ACPI =off
<matti-007> per favore
<Holden> Fabix86, ok, pensavo ti stessi avvicinando ad ubuntu per la prima volta...
<Fabix86> re l ho scrtto anche prima
<matti-007> se non metti acpioff non funziona?
<Fabix86> non é la prima volta ma questo non toglie che sono una stra principiante.
<matti-007> se non metti acpioff non funziona?
<Fabix86> non funziona se nn metto Acpi=off
<Fabix86> ho una schea madre Nvidia penso che é per questo
<Fabix86> poi una volta messo ubuntu devo installare bamblebee
<matti-007> sei allora metti nomodoset
<matti-007> allora metti nomodoset
<jester-> Fabix86: se è scheda nuova prova la live della 13.04
<jester-> facile che il problema sia fixed
<matti-007> ma è in via di sviluppo!!
<Fabix86> va bene io posso trovare anche altre opzioni ma il mio problema é ripartizionare l HD io vedo ubuntu perfettamente da quando salgo con Acpi=off
<matti-007> ricrea la live
<Fabix86> quindi jester tu mi consigli di cambiare versione di ubuntu?
<Fabix86> ho provato la 12.10 poi la 12.04 stesso problema lo schermo muore..
<matti-007> ricrea la live e poi fai il boot uefi
<Fabix86> mentre con le modifiche tutto é perfetto per installare.
<jester-> Fabix86: avendo un kernel  piu recente facile che siano inclusi i driver
<matti-007> ma hai ripartizionato windows
<matti-007> ?
<Fabix86> perché devo per forza salire in uefi?
<Fabix86> no
<Fabix86> ma scusa a me sembra di scrivere giusto!
<Fabix86> uff..
<matti-007> non credo funzioni
<jester-> Fabix86: se hai solo winz prima installazione scegli installa accanto, prima però è indispensabile deframmantare winz
<Fabix86> ho detto che vorrei creare una partizione libera con win8 per poi risalire con la live di ubuntu e installare sulla partizione creata prima libera..
<matti-007> infatti perchè l'installa ccanto non funziona benissimo
<Fabix86> ma se poi ubuntu legge l hd e rileva la partizione libera tutto é a posto no?
<Fabix86> per proseguire l installazione
<matti-007> è meglio il partizionamento manuale
<matti-007> ma hai ripartizionato windows?
<Fabix86> IO NON HO RIPARTIZIONATO ANCORA NIENTEE Aspettate io come opzioni uso diminuisci spazio da partizione x, poi formatto la nuova partizione creata. spengo il pc. salgo con pendrive e installo ubuntu.
<matti-007> è meglio il partizionamento manuale
<matti-007> cmq quello è tutto giusto
<matti-007> pero devi ripartizionare da ubuntu
<Fabix86> ma é manuale decido io quale partizione diminuire
<matti-007> pero devi ripartizionare da windows scusa
<Fabix86> ma é bé quello che sto dicendo dall inizio.
<Fabix86> vabbé..
<matti-007> allora è giusto
<matti-007> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/PartizionamentoManuale
<jester-> matti-007: devi ridurre winz e creare, ma la prima volta lo fa comodamente l'installer da installa accanto, deve solo scegliere la dieìmensione
<matti-007> l'installa non è il massimo e poi rischia di ROVINARE WINOWS
<jester-> perchè complicare la vita a chi esperto non è
<matti-007> ROVINARE WINDOWS
<jester-> matti-007: mava, fa lo stesso lavoro: ridimensiona e crea / e swap
<akis24> sera
<matti-007> da xp l'installa accanto puo rovinare windows
<Fabix86> buona sera!
<jester-> che cazzo rovina che il tool sempre quello è
<matti-007> lui deve ridurre da windows così non lo rovina
<Fabix86> ma poi io installo accanto un bel niente creo spazio e smonto subito per salire con la pendrive.
<jester-> matti-007: e perchè mai si rovina winz
<jester-> visto che usa fdisk o parted
<jester-> he usa gparted che non èa ltro che una comoda gui
<matti-007> in windows ci sono alcuni file fissi che l'installer sposta e...
<matti-007> o gparted
<jester-> matti-007: perchè se l riduci con gparted cje pure usa fdisk e parted no?
<Fabix86> jester io questa mattina una volta riuscita a salire nella live avevo in programma di installare subito ubuntu e di partizionare l hd dalla finestra che vi ho postato prima. ma mi ha nno sconsigliato di farlo perché "da esperti"
<jester-> per ridimensionare per forza deve spostare
<jester-> per quello si pria si deframmenta in modo da avere pochi clster da leggere
<matti-007> i file la defremmentazione non li sposta
<Fabix86> cmq il pc l ho comprato ieri e non ho nessun file in win, non ho niente da perdere se non l ancora di salvezza in caso di guai
<Fabix86> di poter riaccendere con win8
<matti-007> i file fissi la defremmentazione non li sposta
<matti-007> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/RidimensionarePartizioneWindows
<jester-> matti-007: un dato non mai scritto di seguito ma sparso in vari segmenti ler la partizione, la tabella ne tiene traccia
<matti-007> ridimensiona da windows e installi
<jester-> matti-007: piu pezzi sono sparsi piu diventa lento
<jester-> deframmantando unisce piu parti possibile
<matti-007> lo so
<jester-> matti-007: e par farlo sposta
<jester-> e li attacca contigui se possibile
<matti-007> solo che la deframmentazione non sposta dei file fissi che l'install
<matti-007> er sposta
<Fabix86> allora per far capire anche a me il vostro discorso, matt dice puoi creare una partizione da win8 da usare in seguito e jester dice resta cmq il casino che win8 resta diviso in pezzi di qua e di la che rallenterebbe il pc?
<jester-> matti-007: ci sono alcuni file di sistema winz che non sono spostabile
<matti-007> jester dice di usare l'installer per installare io: l'installer rovina windows
<jester-> e non sposta i files interi a le parti in moo da ridurne la partisparse
<jester-> matti-007: stai dicendo cose senza senso
<jester-> se non deframmenti winz è a rischio sia con installa accanto che con gparted
<matti-007> in windows ci sono dei file che non si possono spostare l'installer, gparted li spoat e windows non funziona più
<matti-007> cmq è vero bisogna deframmentare
<jester-> e comunque pacioccare le partizioni qualche rischio lo comporta
<jester-> piu di qualche rischio e sono sempre raccomandati i backup
<jester-> si scasa winz lo ripristini se lo hjai pagato
<matti-007> se non file in  windows...
<matti-007> ha
<jester-> i dati li ripristini se hai copia
<matti-007> ma lui ha windows nuovo
<Fabix86> stop fermi tutti allora una altra proposta:
<matti-007> si?
<jester-> nei notebook mica per niente c'è la partizione di ripristino
<Fabix86> io faccio una chiavetta di ripristino di win8, poi salgo in ubuntu live per installare, CANCELLO WIN8 DALLA FACCIA DEL MIO COPUTER e se non funziona qualcosa lo posso ripristinare?
<matti-007> forse e meglio un dvd
<Fabix86> non si puo fare con win8
<Fabix86> ci vogliono 16GB
<Holden> Fabix86, ci sarebbe anche un'altra strada... ti procuri un altro hd da mettere dentro questo portatile, e lo scambi con quello che hai (su cui c'è win8)
<Fabix86> per creare il rispristino
<Fabix86> si pertanto di cambiare hd trovo un bravo lug che mi fa il lavoro..
<matti-007> ridimensiona da windows e installi
<Fabix86> thx cmq;)
<Holden> Fabix86, oggi un hd non penso costi molto, e con quello puoi fare tutte le prove che vuoi
<jester-> no cass winz fa casini, vieni qui da live che ti eguiamo passo passo con riduzione partizionamento
<Fabix86> ma per farmelo mettere devo cmq portare il pc da qualcuno..
<Fabix86> Jester grazie se potete volentieri!
<jester-> Fabix86: o ti prucuri un hd usb alimentato e fai pratica che tanto serve sempre un hd estrrno
<Holden> Fabix86, si beh, a volte il negozio che te lo vende può pure installarlo, ovviamente si prendono qualcosa... altrimenti potresti fare una copia dell'hd e metterla al sicuro, ma sono 500gb
<matti-007> sempre che voglia fare prove
<Holden> Fabix86, la verità è che con questo uefi hanno fatto un bel casino, già un pò di utenti cercando di installare ubuntu hanno finito per perdere tutto
<matti-007> già
<Fabix86> cavolo ma da quando partizionare un hd é cosi rischioso?
<dimitri_> cia jester-
<dimitri_> cia enzotib
<Holden> Fabix86, non lo era, lo è da quando c'è uefi
<jester-> cià dimitri_
<Fabix86> holden io non ho molto da perdere..
<matti-007> che si  fa?
<Fabix86> il pc l ho preso ieri.. non ho doc dentro
<matti-007> doc
<Fabix86> win noon lo usero mai piu..
<dimitri_> ho un prob quando attivo il doppio dito sul touchpad... funziona x ore ma ogni tanto si blocca il pc e fa da solo logout (chiude anche tutti i programmi senza dire ninete)
<matti-007> carateristiche pc?
<Holden> Fabix86, si...ho letto quello che hai scritto stamattina, visto che ti server per joomla etc e visto che il tuo pc è nuovo e veloce, io metterei virtualbox, magari ad aprile quando esce la nuova versione alcuni problemi saranno risolti
<dimitri_> che faccio  ?  tolgo doppio dito definitivamente o sapete se c'e' qualche soluzione ?
<matti-007> carateristiche pc?
<Holden> Fabix86, altrimenti se davvero non vuoi windows puoi cancellare tutto, ma è una cosa che sconsigliamo, al limite come ti è già stato detto fai l'installazione accanto a win
<matti-007> allora?
<Holden> !ripetere | matti-007
<ubot-it> matti-007: non ripetere la tua domanda spesso, ogni N minuti. Non aumenterà le probabilità di ottenere una risposta ma provocherà solamente una reazione stizzita da parte degli altri utenti del canale. Se nessuno ti risponde riprova più tardi o utilizza le altre forme di supporto messe a dispozione dalla comunità.
<goamon> ciao a tutti
<Fabix86> si Holden, spiegami una cosa se faccio una penna di ripristino e cancello tutto, installo ubuntu e poi qualcosa non va posso rimettere win?
<matti-007> si
<Holden> Fabix86, premetto che non sono un esperto di win, non lo uso da anni, ma penso che non si possa fare (potrei sbagliarmi). una via sicura sarebbe clonare l'hd per intero, ma come dicevo prima poi ti servono 500gb di spazio per conservare l'immagine del disco
<jester-> Fabix86: se il pc è legale la ripristinp c'è gia, si attiva con tasto FX al boot
<Fabix86> ok, io ho diversi pc in casa se mi parte questo posso seguire la chat con gli altri... adesso faccio la chiavetta di ripristino e poi parto con l'installazione di ubuntu nella partizione lascio una primaria vuota, cosi se dovro ripristinare win lo mettero li, che ne dite?
<Fabix86> legale é legale.. non so cosa intendi per legale..
<goamon> chi mi consiglia un antivirus leggerissimo da installare..???
<matti-007> in ubuntu non servono
<jester-> goamon: LOL
<goamon> mi capita di aprire files di altri sistemi operativi
<Holden> Fabix86, lascio la parola a chi è più esperto di me con win, più che altro volevo metterti in guardia per evitare di perdere win nel caso qualcosa andasse storto come è successo ad altri utenti, ma vedo che cmq sei molto decisa ormai :D
<Fabix86> ma la mia preoccupazione non é perdere win ma perdere il pc;)
<Holden> Fabix86, il pc non lo perdi lol
<Fabix86> allora se mi aiutate in caso di bisogno io parto e uccido;)
<matti-007> i virus sono "programmi" come un programmi per windows non funziona su ubuntu un virus per windows non funziona su ubuntu
<goamon> per sicurezza, per fare una scansione ogni tanto
<goamon> okok
<matti-007> e poi non esitono antivirus
<goamon> sul wiki dice che ci sono
<Holden> purtroppo è un peccato che l'installazione di un secondo SO sia diventata così complicata... Fabix86 per il resto nella live sembra funzionare tutto? wi-fi, scheda audio, webcam etc?
<goamon> cmq va bene cosi
<goamon> meglio cosi ;)
<jester-> c'è ma aggiornato a cazzo visto a quanto sereve
<goamon> kk
<matti-007> ubuntu non è come nonc 'è bisogno di deframmentazione, pulizia...
<goamon> scusate ma ho installato ububntu da un mese circa
<jester-> !pulireubuntu | è molto semplice
<ubot-it> è molto semplice: pulire ubuntu is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/PulireUbuntu
<Fabix86> <Holden> la live funziona solo con legacy e con ACPI=off, ma quando funziona va davvero tutto perfettamente.
<Fabix86> vado?
<Holden> Fabix86, apci off.... in quel modo perdi un sacco di funzioni... probabilmente il pc poi riscalderà un bel pò e la batteria durerà meno...
<matti-007> se non va che puo fare?
<Fabix86> anche se mettero' bamblebee?
<Holden> non so che sia bamblebee
<matti-007> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/ParametriAvvio
<matti-007> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/GraficaIbrida
<jester-> Fabix86: fai la prova live http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily-live/current/
<Fabix86> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bumblebee
<matti-007> Fabix86 ma allora primi ridimensioni da windows
<Holden> Fabix86, si prova a fare una chiavetta con l'ultima versione di ubuntu in via di sviluppo... magari hanno già risolto
<matti-007> è instabile!
<Holden> jester-, quel link è per kubuntu... voleva ubuntu o kubuntu?
<jester-> matti-007: stai dando consigli sbagliati, è noto che ridimensioando in winz poi si ha una tabella ciucca
<jester-> Holden: il primo che ho trovato
<jester-> kakka è convenzionale e funza molto bene
<Fabix86> vorrei ubuntu 12.04
<matti-007> cioè ridimensionando windows da lui stesso rovina la tabella?
<Holden> Fabix86, allora qui http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/ è la 13.04
<matti-007> e ridimensionandolo dall'installer no?
<Fabix86> questo e per installare in UEFI, giusto?
<Fabix86> la 13.04
<jester-> matti-007: no la rovina la fa ssrusa a suo uso e consumo
<Holden> Fabix86, in particolare questo file http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/raring-desktop-amd64.iso
<jester-> scrausa*
<Holden> Fabix86, no, per provare se con la nuova versione non hai bisogno di disattivare l'acpi
<matti-007> in che sensono jester?
<jester-> tipo che mette sda3 priama di sda2 lasci spazio fra una e l'altra
<jester-> etc
<matti-007> ma lui deve ridimensionare da windows e lasciare spazio non allocato
<jester->  a
<Fabix86> ok, tante idee e consigli io provo a fare qualcosa al bisogno qui ci sarà sicuro qlcuno ad aiutarmi;)
<Fabix86> grazie mille intanto<3
<jester-> Fabix86: na cosa per volta. fatti la live 13.04 la provi e vieni in cnale da quella a darci notizie
<matti-007> ma voi avete provato una distro in svuluppo
<matti-007> ?
<jester-> matti-007: la sto usando, ma hai capito il senso del consiglio?
<jester-> matti-007: ed è stabile quanto basta
<matti-007> si solo che io l'ho ustao per 10 minuti e appena ho copiatodei file su un hd eserno ha dato un errore il kernel
<jester-> uso kubuntu da aalpha2 a mai un problema serio
<matti-007> dappertutto si dice che il materiale non è adatto all'uso quotidiano
<jester-> matti-007: se risolve il problema di acpi
<jester-> uno se deve lavorare lo fa con winz
<matti-007> acpi dice che è per le periferiche
<matti-007> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/ParametriAvvio
<jester-> poi vedrà lui cosa fare, se trenersi il pc che scalda e indurire le uova o usare la beta
<matti-007> acpi dice che è per le periferiche
<matti-007> e poi deve vedere se scalda
<jester-> matti-007: acpi serve per governo cpu ventole e palle vare se ha acpi non copatibile lo disattiva con acpi=off ma il pc va a cazzo
<jester-> cpu ventole e altro periferiche sono
<Fabix86> devo cmq aspettare che fa la chiavetta di ripristino (16GB win8 é una roba stramba) mi piacerebbe approfondire il discorso acpi
<matti-007> non lo sapevo...
<matti-007> e poi deve vedere se scalda
<Fabix86> mi hanno detto che usare bamblebee compensa l'acpi=off, é vero?
<matti-007> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/GraficaIbrida/Bumblebee
<matti-007> qui non lo dice
<matti-007> ma tu hai la grafica ibrida
<matti-007> ?
<Fabix86> ho Nvidia
<matti-007> ?non hai un altra scheda video?
<Fabix86> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/ ed é questa la versione che per voi é instabile o invece sarebbe la soluzione a tutti i miei problemi?
<Fabix86> non lo so matti-007 se ti posto il modello del pc me lo sai dire tu?
<matti-007> forse è entrambi
<matti-007> creco il modello su google
<Fabix86> Scheda grafica: NVIDIA GeForce GT 630M
<matti-007> ciao devo andare
<Fabix86> ciao ciao
<Fabix86> esco anch io un attimo a dop
<Fabix86> ok io ci sn.. cmq vorrei provare una versione che mi permette di utilizzare anche l acpi ma quella che mi avete consigliato nn ho capito se é stabile oppure no.. e cmq come mai l acpi determina lo spegnimento dello schermo se si occupa delle ventole etc? pensavo che dello schermo fosse responsabile solo la sheda grafica ma evidentemente é una periferica governata da acpi.. o non ho capito niente?
<Fabix86> cosa ne pensate per il mio problema acpi=off easy peasy? la conoscete?
<mibofra> Fabix86, ciao, hai bisogno?
<Fabix86> ciao! si volentieri, i ragazzi di prima forse sn usciti!
<Fabix86> ti faccio un breve riassunto..
<mibofra> Fabix86, breve :))
<Fabix86> ho un Packard bell nuovo, devo installare ubuntu. il problema é che riesco ad usare la pendrive solo con modalità legacy e con Acpi=off.
<Fabix86> qualcuno mi dice di usare le nuove versioni di ubuntu ma sono instabili
<akis24> Fabix86: ti hanno dato tutte le risposte possibili oggi...
<Fabix86> se non uso legacy e Acpi=off sale la pendrive fino al boot e poi si spegne lo schermo..
<enzotib> cosa è instabile?
<mibofra> Fabix86, usa anche nomodoset
<Fabix86> akis24, infatti sono grata a chi mi ha risposto é che guardando in internet sto cercando soluzioni e vorrei confrontarmi se chiedo troppo, mi sloggo..
<Fabix86> nomodoset nn funziona
<mibofra> Fabix86, che sloggi XD
<mibofra> Fabix86, ci dai le specifiche del pc?
<akis24> nessuno ti chiede questo ..
<Fabix86> certo! arrivo..
<Fabix86> ;)
<Fabix86> Notebook: Packard Bell EasyNote LV44HC-140GE Processore: Intel Core i5 3210M Scheda grafica: NVIDIA GeForce GT 630M Schermo: 17.3 pollice, 16:9, 1600x900 pixels 3210M: Veloce dual-core Ivy-Bridge-based, include una HD 4000 Graphics, e core clock 2.5 - 3.1 GHz Scheda grafica: NVIDIA GeForce GT 630M
<Fabix86> per ora ho provato ubuntu 12.0 ma non funzia mentre la 12.04 con le modifiche accennate prima ad es in live funziona PERFETTAMENTE
<Fabix86> *12.10 nn funzia
<mibofra> Fabix86, mettici la 12.04 che è LTS
<mibofra> aggiorni alla prossima LTS (nell'aprile 2014)
<jester-> Fabix86: come dire che abbiamo un mezzo libro èer miente? ha letto cosa ti abbiamo consiglito?
<jester-> e il perchè?
<jester-> mibofra: pc recente non va acpi
<Fabix86> ma mi havete dato consigli diversi e avevate opinioni contrastanti, la versione instabile non la metto.
<mibofra> jester-, mi par strano anche a me, ma penso abbia provato senza prima di abilitarlo, no?
<jester-> qindi consigliato provare live 13.04 ma sembra che trolli
<Fabix86> ma la 13.04 non é instabile?
<mibofra> jester-, la 13.04 è arrivata alla beta2 (in dirittura di arrivo)
<Fabix86> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<jester-> mibofra: no so ma funza piu che bene la kubuntu, ubuntu un po meno
<jester-> Fabix86: invece di trollare prova
<mibofra> jester-, la ubuntu funza anche bene secondo me
<Fabix86> quindi se uso kubuntu risolvo acpi=off e non é instabile?
<jester-> provata contemporanemante, ha piu gub seri
<mibofra> e sta per arrivare alla "cosidetta" versione stabile
<mibofra> Fabix86, il punto è: hai provato ad avviare senza acpi=off?
<mibofra> acpi lo usano tutti i sistemi moderni
<Fabix86> ok allora provo kubuntu ma guarda se é quello che avete detto prima nn era molto chiaro.
<AlexZion> ciao gente , Fabix86 ma ancora con sto problema !?! :(
<Fabix86> Mibofra se avvio senza acpi=off lo schermo si spegne.
<Fabix86> vabbé grazie per quello fatto per me fin ora buonaserata.
<mibofra> jester-, sono molto arrendevoli, vero?
<jester-> mibofra:da tre ore gli si diceva cosa provare
<akis24> wow mibofra l'hai resa nervosa ;)
<jester-> 12.10 12.04 non vanno quindi?
<mibofra> akis24, a chi ho reso nervosa LOL ?
<AlexZion> arrendevoli mibofra , prim ceh andassi a dormire quasi 8 ore fa era qui per lo stesso problema ... LOL
<jester-> prova la 13.04 o facciamo le fatture brasiliane
<akis24> mibofra scherzo e da stamattina alle 9.... che domanda
<mibofra> AlexZion, ma se molli in dirittura d'arrivo come lo chiami XD ?
<mibofra> comunque va, fa niente
<mibofra> se torna si continua
<jester-> poi se troll non c'è verso di risolvere
<jester-> se riprende la titi tera lo banno e pace
<akis24> è femmina credo
<AlexZion> comunque jester- abbiamo bisogno di voci per ubot in merito ai pc con doppia scheda grafica .......
<jester-> sempre troll è
<akis24> :)
<jester-> AlexZion: dacci i linj wiki che te le famo
<leosacc> sera a tutti  :)
<AlexZion> è ceh non c'è un wiki per tutti i pc a quanto ne so , ma mi pare ceh tutti hanno ad esempio lo stesso problema ad avviare la live..., fammi vedere se si trova già materiale ....
<jester-> nvidia sta lavorando per un diver
<jester-> driver
<AlexZion> ops, meglio che passo in chat ehh ....
<jester-> sembra a buon punto
<jester-> AlexZion: se non voce da wiki ubuntu ita ammaregano il bot non le pende
<reddos> ciao scusate ho installato lubuntu 12.04 mi dite il link dove posso avere il supporto x lubuntu gragie
<AlexZion> qui reddos, ci sei già .....
<reddos> grazie
<reddos> mi ero perso
<enzotib> ottimo
<forty74> ciao a tutti...ho bisogno di aiuto...
<jester-> !chiedi | forty74
<ubot-it> forty74: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<forty74> ho il netbook con la webcam,ma ne ho collegata un altra.vorrei disattivare quella del netbook,ma non so come si fa....mi aiutate?
<jester-> forty74: dal bios
<jester-> forse
<forty74> non sono molto pratico......puoi spiegarmi meglio?
<jester-> forty74: ma prché vuoi disattivare l'integrata
<jester-> forty74: per es in skype puoi scegliere quale usare
<jester-> qualsiasi programma serio lo prevede nelle ilpostazioni
<forty74> google non mi fa scegliere.....mi accende solo quella integrata...è per questo che la voglio disattivare
<jester-> forty74: stacca la esterna
<jester-> forty74: apri un terminale da scrivi lsusb
<jester-> incolla la risposta nel pastabin
<forty74> come si fa ad aprire un terminale lsusb?
<jester-> !paste | forty74
<ubot-it> forty74: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<forty74> grazie...proverò...ciao a tutti
<Japoshin> bella raga! problema risolto, ho reinstallato la vecchia versione Ubuntu 12.04, ieri sera con lla 12.10 mi si era impallato tutto, grazie comuqnue a mibofra, holden, jester che mi hanno aiutato XDD
<Fabix86_> ciao, ho provato a fare quello che mi avete detto senza risultati. la pendrive con Kubuntu 13.04 viene letta solo con modalità Legacy. Se salgo con kubuntu salta lo shermo. Se metto Acpi=off invece sale. Se metto Nomodeset sale ma a parte la grafica semplice il problema é che la connessione internet salta ogni 2 minuti. Quello che cmq sono riuscita a fare é creare una partizione primaria di 220GB formattata.
<Fabix86> ciao, ho provato a fare quello che mi avete detto senza risultati. la pendrive con Kubuntu 13.04 viene letta solo con modalità Legacy. Se salgo con kubuntu salta lo shermo. Se metto Acpi=off invece sale. Se metto Nomodeset sale ma a parte la grafica semplice il problema é che la connessione internet salta ogni 2 minuti. Quello che cmq sono riuscita a fare é creare una partizione primaria di 220GB formattata.
<ubot-it> New news from ubuntu-it-dev-forum: Ubuntu-it-dev • Re: Prova nuova discussione || Ubuntu-it-dev • Prova nuova discussione
<cerbercer> ciao a tutti!
<cerbercer> c'è nessuno?
<cerbercer> ciao matti!
<matti-007> ciao
<cerbercer> capisci qualcosa di ubuntu?
<matti-007> cosa vuoi sapere?
<cerbercer> se esiste un modo per farlo diventare in italiano
<cerbercer> ho la versione 12.10
<matti-007> Apri le impostazioni di sistema e scegli supporto lingue e scegli quale installare
<cerbercer> mi dice che le lingue non sono installate correttemente e poi mi chiede di correggere, dico sì ma non fà nulla :(
<matti-007> Dai sudo apt-get install synaptic
<ronda> è quì che posso fare una domanda veloce?
<matti-007> Lo apri e cerchi language pack e reinstalli quelle installate (tasto destro reinstalla sul quadratino)
<cerbercer> grande! ora faccio! grazie
<matti-007> Ps e poi installe pack-it
<ronda> Sto provando ad installare Ubuntu 12.10, ma al momento dell'installazione mi dice (credo) che ho una CPU insufficiente. Cosa devo fare?
<matti-007> Installa lubuntu
<ronda> Neanche la 12.04 va bene?
<matti-007> Non credo però potresti provare
<ronda> Ok grazie.
<zbregz> buona sera volevo chiedere: sto scaricando ubuntu 12 ma cpome faccio dopo a montarlo sulla chiavetta?
<cerbercer> grazie matti! mi hai risolto un problemone!!
<matti-007> che sitema funzionante hai?
<zbregz> xp
<matti-007> installa unebootin
<zbregz> :O anke se lo scarico da vista va bene?
<matti-007> si
<ronda> Lubuntu o Xubuntu?
<matti-007> lubuntu è più basilare
<ronda> Mentre Xubuntu?
<matti-007> ha una barra che scompare sotto e una barra sopra dove anche lì aprire le applicazioni
<ronda> Ah ok però a livello di prestazioni cambia poco.
<matti-007> xubuntu consuma un po' di più
<Seph> Ciao a tutti :)
<Seph> Domandona per esperti.. Tipo, ho un acer travelmate 5735z che mi da problemi durante il boot di ubuntu 12.10.2 da chiavetta usb.. in pratica vedo solo lo schermo nero..suppongo sia un problema di driver della scheda video, ho cercato su google ma ci sta un casino.. Qualcuno sa se c'è un modo per "integrare i driver" in modo tale da non aver problemi? GRAZIE MILLE!! :)
#ubuntu-it 2013-03-09
<leosacc> notte a tutti
<Prototype2> hi
<Prototype2> wwe
<matti-007> ciao
<Eddyf92> Ho scaricacto ubuntu 12.04, usando daemon tools ho aperto il file iso e ho messo su un cd tutto quello che c'era dentro il file immagine.
<Eddyf92> però facendo partire il oc e avviando il boot da "optical drive" non siccede niente, il computer si avvia normalmente senza far partire l'installazione! ho sbagliato qualcosa?
<matti-007>  
<reddos> ciao come si fa x mettere il cestino  nel pannello  ho gia guardato su aggingi e rimuovi elementi dal pannello  ho installato lubuntu 12.04 32 bit grazie
<massy> salve
<nienteGRUB> buongiorno, ubuntiani, potete aiutare un povero cristo che non sa più dove mettere la testa?
<massy> nienteGRUB: esponi il tuo problema
<nienteGRUB> allora, ieri sera mi appresto ad installare ubuntu 12.04 nella partizione dov'era già stata installata 12.10, avendo con quest'ultima problemi di incompatibilità driver
<nienteGRUB> accedo con cd live, formatto la partizione (con linux, ext4) e non sono in grado di andare avanti
<akis24> giorno
<nienteGRUB> al riavvio perdo il grub, non potendo bootare in nessuna partizione
<nienteGRUB> buongiorno
<Ab3L> reddos: ci sta un codice qui: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1942854
<reddos> ok grazie
<Ab3L> reddos: il tipo del forum dice di fare un file con leafpad e metterci quel codice dentro (magari cambia la lingua fr_FR, metti it_IT) e salva il file sul desktop col nome "trash"
<massy> nienteGRUB: non puoi accedere neanche alla partizione windows??
<nienteGRUB> ho tentato innumerevoli volte a ripristinare il grub seguendo le guide, ma quando arrivo al passo "mount --bind /dev /mnt/dev  mount --bind /proc /mnt/proc  chroot /mnt" non trova nè dev, nè proc, nè mnt essendo locati nella partizione formattata immagino
<reddos> ok ci provo
<nienteGRUB> no, mi dà il solito errore di boot
<massy> nienteGRUB: per quanto riguarda il grub mi spiace ma va ben oltre la mia poca e scarsa conoscenza di ubuntu
<massy> aspetta qualcuno piu esperto
<nienteGRUB> grazie lo stesso massy :) purtroppo è da stanotte che non ne esco
<massy> prova a lanciare il tuo problema ogni tanto qualcuno ti contatterà
<massy> resta qua parcheggiato
<nienteGRUB> lo lancio qui intendi?
<nienteGRUB> https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+questions
<massy> no intendevo il tuo nick lascialo qua
<massy> nn uscire
<Davide1990> Ciao ragazzi! sono ancora qui a chiedervi una mano
<Davide1990> nell'installare ubuntu sul mio macbook pro
<Davide1990> Allora, sono riuscito a creare il disco per l'installazione
<Davide1990> e anche a installare refit il quale va senza problemi
<Davide1990> il problema è che ora quando inserisco il dvd con ubuntu mi da una schermata con scritto
<Davide1990> select boot disc
<Davide1990> con due opzioni 1 e 2
<Davide1990> ma la tastiera non funziona
<Davide1990> e cercando in rete non ho capito come risolvere
<Requ13scat> salve
<Luca> buongiorno! ho appena installato ubuntu sul mio mac book ma nn mi trova reti wireless, potete aiutarmi nell abitarlo? grazie a tutti
<cristian_c> Luca, apri un terminale e digita: lspci -k
<cristian_c> !pastebin | Luca
<ubot-it> Luca: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Luca> Grazie cristian, si sta riavviando, appena è funzionante digito e incollo! grazie!! :)
<Luca1> cristian_c sono Luca. ora sto usando il mio mac con un cavo ethernet! ti posso mandare il codice?
<cristian_c> Luca1, su pastebin
<Luca1> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5598352/
<cristian_c> Luca1, classica scheda broadcom
<cristian_c> !broadcom | Luca1
<ubot-it> Luca1: Dispositivo senza filo Broadcom http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/Broadcom
<Luca1> ok grazie! devo seguire la guida che mi hai mandato?
<cristian_c> Luca1, sì
<Luca1> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5598365/
<Luca1> cristian_c perche mi dice che nn trova: bcmwl-kernel-source?
<cristian_c> Luca1, che cosa hai fatto, esattamente?
<Luca1> sono andato nella guida che mi hai mandato: ho cliccato su bcmwl-kernel-source, mi apre il software center in automatico ma mi dice che nn puo trovare il file
<jester-> Luca1: broadcom?
<cristian_c> esatto
<Luca1> si
<Luca1> cosa posso fare? grazie per l aiuto
<cristian_c> Luca1, hai già provato in Driver aggiuntivi?
<Luca1> mmm no... dove lo posso fare? scusami sono proprio alle prime armi!
<cristian_c> Luca1, sei sulla 12.10?
<Luca1> cristian_c si!
<cristian_c> Luca1, sorgenti software
<Luca1> ok l ho trovato. ce ne sono tantissimi di driver aggiuntivi: quali devo scegliere?
<jester-> Luca1: qual'è il consigliato
<cristian_c> Luca1, quello wifi
<cristian_c> Luca1, i driver video non t interessano
<cristian_c> *ti
<leosacc> buondì :)
<Luca1> cristian_c ce ne è solo uno che posso scegliere ma sotto c e scritto che questo dispositivo nn funziona
<cristian_c> Luca1, è attivato?
<quatar> ciao ragazzi. AVete pratica con le installazioni in dual boot (a fianco di un win 8 preinstallato) con UEFI?
<Luca1> cristian c si è attivato
<cristian_c> !uefi | quatar
<ubot-it> quatar: UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI
<cristian_c> Luca1, guardo la guida
<jester-> Luca1: quale dei 2 è attivato
<cristian_c> jester-, aspetta, forse lui non ha il 4322
<jester-> eh
<quatar> grazie cristian_c
<jester-> se non va serve il bcm firmware
<cristian_c> no, ho sbagliato io :P
<Luca1> jester io ho solo uno, non ne ho due, broadcome 802.11
<jester-> Luca1: lspci | grep -i network   cosa ripsonde
<cristian_c> Luca1, prova a digitare: sudo apt-get install bcmwl-kernel-source
<Luca1> jester http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5598417/
<Luca1> cristian c http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5598420/
<jester-> Luca1: diattiva il driver in aggiuntivi
<cristian_c> Luca1, chiudi il software center e ripeti il comando
<jester-> cristian_c: serve il firm
<cristian_c> jester-, Installazione driver STA con connessione internet: Verificare che la propria scheda sia supportata dai driver STA e verificare che sia abilitata la componente restricted dei repository di Ubuntu. Installare il pacchetto bcmwl-kernel-source e quindi abilitare i driver STA tramite il gestore driver.
<jester-> cristian_c: secondo me serve il firm
<Luca1> jester ho disattivato
<jester-> cristian_c: male che vada male il firm non fa
<jester-> !paste > jester-
<ubot-it> jester-, please see my private message
<jester-> Luca1: unsa riga per volta nel terminale  http://paste.ubuntu.com/5598433/
<jester-> non copiare potrebbe dirti che è già installato)
<Luca1> jester grazie ho fatto tutto come hai detto
<jester-> Luca1: modprobe b43
<jester-> Luca1: f vedere iwconfig
<Luca1> jester questo è quello che ho fatto http://paste.ubuntu.com/5598441/
<jester-> Luca1: modprobe b43
<jester-> Luca1:  iwconfig
<jester-> fa vedere
<Luca1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5598443/
<jester-> Luca1: prova a riavviare
<Luca1> ok e poi torno grazie
<luca1_> jester: ho riavviato
<luca1_> jester: ho riavviato
<luca1_> mi dice sempre no wireless :§(
<luca1_> nn sapete proprio cosa posso fare?
<cristian_c> luca1_, ti ho chiesto di digitare quel comando
<jester-> luca1_: nada?
<luca1_> quale comando cristian_c?
<luca1_> jester no nada :(
<cristian_c> 11:32:35 <cristian_c> Luca1, prova a digitare: sudo apt-get install bcmwl-kernel-source
<cristian_c> luca1_, questo
<cristian_c> -,-
<luca1_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5598541/
<luca1_> scusa cristian_c nn avevo visto
<cristian_c> luca1_, il pacchetto c'è, ma si vede che hai installato troppa roba
<cristian_c> e quindi si è incasinato
<jester-> ma che kernle ha
<cristian_c> giusto
<cristian_c> luca1_, uname -a
<jester-> cristian_c: forse non ha i linnux-headers
<luca1_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5598546/
<cristian_c> jester-, può essere
<jester-> cazzo un makbook
<cristian_c> Linux ellebi-MacBook 3.5.0-25-generic #39-Ubuntu SMP Mon Feb 25 18:26:58 UTC 2013 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<jester-> ma è da matti linux su unmac
<cristian_c> luca1_, 12.10?
<cristian_c> lol
<jester-> cristian_c: vedi un po il wiki per mac ammaregano cosa gli serve
<luca1_> cristian_c??
<jester-> linux su un mac recente mi viene l'orticaria
<cristian_c> jester-, dipende ci sono vari mac
<cristian_c> jester-, ogni mac ha la sua config
<luca1_> il mio è un macbook con la scocca in alluminio
<cristian_c> luca1_, rilascio di ubuntu
<cristian_c> lol
<jester-> forse uno di qulli antichi di plastica ma su uno reecente..................
<cristian_c> luca1_, ce ne sono varie versioni di macbook
<jester-> luca1_: sei masichista?
<cristian_c> jester-, XD
<jester-> masochista
<luca1_> jester ho installato ubuntu solo perche il mio mac aveva problemi
<jester-> virtualizzalo in virtulabox
<jester-> luca1_: mac problemi?
<luca1_> e non andava piu con snow leopard!
<jester-> e qiuando mai
<jester-> aggiornalo
<jester-> o reinstalla
<luca1_> poi ho intallato ubuntu gia un mese fa e qualcuno qui su questa chat mi aveva aiutato con il wireless e funzionava tutto
<luca1_> poi si è ribloccato e cosi ho dovuto fare tutto da capo
<jester-> si ma fa venire la tristezza
<jester-> e le app di osx te le sogni
<luca1_> sono andato da un progettatore di software apple e dice che c e un buco nel mio mac che nn mi fa permettere aggiornamenti o reinstallazioni
<jester-> luca1_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBook
<jester-> luca1_: balle
<luca1_> intanto quindi vado su ubuntu visto che ho urgente bisogno del mac
<jester-> luca1_: se è legale va tutto
<luca1_> certo che è legale
<jester-> se è di quelli caduti dai tir in curva dalle parte di napoli è facile che ti trovi i caramba in casa
<luca1_> io nn posso dire come mai nn va perche nn sono cosi esperto.
<jester-> luca1_: non c'è ragione che non aggiorni o non si ripristini snow
<luca1_> e jester quello non è un problema perche è tutto legale
<jester-> appunto
<jester-> luca1_: al boot tieni pigiato alt e poi vai in ripristiono
<jester-> ripristino
<luca1_> quando si mette il cd di snow mi dice che il mac non puo riconoscere i cd e aggiornare il sistema e i cd sono originali
<jester-> te lo mette a nuovo
<jester-> ma che cd
<jester-> tieni pigiato alt al boot
<luca1_> si va in ripristino e una volta che inizia la reinstallazione si blocca tutto e dice che impossibile continuare l installazione
<jester-> ti sposti su rirpistino e scegli al menu di reninstallare a nuovo
<jester-> luca1_: se è vero che è un bug vai in un centro assistena apple e te lo sistemano ancora in garanzia
<jester-> anche se ha 4 anni
<jester-> luca1_: comunque https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBook
<luca1_> cmq ora devo andare, vi ringrazio per l aiuto :)
<luca1_> anche se ha 4 anni va in garanzia? allora faro cosi! grazie mille jester per l aiuto e cristian_c
<luca1_> ciaoooo
<akhilleus> salve a tutti amici della comunità
<leosacc> ciao a tutti e buon appetito
<Requ13scat> salve
<Requ13scat> xchè kubuntu non mi parte piu in modalità grafica ma come terminale?
<cristian_c> !veggenti | Requ13scat
<ubot-it> Requ13scat: Gli utenti di questo canale non sono in possesso di poteri magici, non possiedono sfere di cristallo e non sono nemmeno veggenti. Canonical non può permettersi un corso di stregoneria per i suoi collaboratori. Si chiede quindi, gentilmente, di esprimersi in maniera chiara e molto dettagliata.
<Requ13scat> ti devo dare i miei dati anagrafici?
<Requ13scat> ho chiesto perchè kubuntu non mi parte piu in modalità grafica
<Requ13scat> ma come terminale
<Requ13scat> cosa ti serve per aiutarmi? la versione di kubuntu  è la 12.10
<cristian_c> appunto
<cristian_c> non siamo veggenti
<cristian_c> e no, i dati anagrafici non servono
<cristian_c> !dettagli | Requ13scat
<ubot-it> Requ13scat: Per favore dacci dettagli completi. Per esempio "Ho un problema con..., sto usando Ubuntu versione... con interfaccia.... Quando provo a fare..., ottengo questo output: ..., ma mi sarei aspettato che facesse..."
<Requ13scat> kubuntu 12.10...all'avvio parte come terminale e si ferma lì chiedendomi il login...pur facendolo
<Requ13scat> e digitando il comando startx mi da errore e non parte
<Requ13scat> devo inserire il cd di super grub
<Requ13scat> e farlo partire da li
<cristian_c> Requ13scat, cos'è successo prima?
<Requ13scat> niente...ho appena reinstallato il sistema operativo
<Requ13scat> e al primo riavvio
<Requ13scat> ho avuto questo problema
<Requ13scat> adesso sono in modalità grafica...però perchè ho usato il cd all'avvio
<cristian_c> Requ13scat, in live funziona?
<Requ13scat> non sono in live...ho usato il cd di super grub da boot
<Requ13scat> ho scelto il sistema operativo
<Requ13scat> e è ripartito
<Requ13scat> ma se riavvio ho sempre lo stesso provlema
<cristian_c> Requ13scat, in live funziona?
<Requ13scat> si penso di si...non ho provato
<cristian_c> prova
<Requ13scat> e dp come faccio a ripristinare l'avvio normale?
<Requ13scat> il file xcorg.conf per esempio è vuoto
<cristian_c> Requ13scat, beh, dipende se servono parametri per l'avvio
<Requ13scat> ma tu l'hai capito il problema qual'è?
<cristian_c> Requ13scat, sto cercando di capire, non sono con te davanti al pc
<Requ13scat> allora ti rispiego:
<Requ13scat> mi piacerebbe avere kubuntu che si avvia in modalità grafica e non come terminale
<Requ13scat> cosa devo ripristinare modificare o riconfigurare per avere questo?
<cristian_c> Requ13scat, non so perché fa così. In live funziona?
<Requ13scat> cosa c'entra il live? ti sto dicendo che adesso sono dentro il sistema, però ho usato il cd di super grub da boot per farlo partire
<cristian_c> uhm, per fare che?
<cristian_c> super grub disk a che scopo? cos'hai fatto esattamente?
<cristian_c> Requ13scat, il live c'entra, perché mi aiuta a capire meglio l'origine del problema
<Requ13scat> ho inserito il cd...fatto partire da boot...selezionato il sistema operativo...e fatto partire
<Requ13scat> si da live parte
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> e non spunti alcuna opzione, va in automatico?
<Requ13scat> no clicco su avvia da cd live
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> Requ13scat, quando selezioni il sistema nel grub, appare qualche messaggio?
<Requ13scat> il grub in automatico non parte và direttamente a terminale...
<jester-> Requ13scat: hai un solo hd?
<Requ13scat> no ne ho 2...uno sove è installato Kubuntu e il secondo lo uso solo per salvare dati
<cristian_c> Requ13scat, ok, allora l grub è disattivato
<jester-> Requ13scat: e quale parte al boot
<cristian_c> *hai il
<Requ13scat> al boot parte il primo dove è installato il SO
<jester-> Requ13scat: adesso sei da sistema installato?
<Requ13scat> si
<jester-> Requ13scat: sudo  grub-install  /dev/sda
<Requ13scat> Installazione completata, nessun errore segnalato.
<Requ13scat> cmq già l'avevo fatto :-)
<jester-> Requ13scat: sudo update-grub
<Requ13scat> fatto
<jester-> Requ13scat: sudo apt-get install --reinstall lightdm
<Requ13scat> ok
<jester-> Requ13scat: se ancora non va cambia hd al boot che parte quello sbagliato
<Requ13scat> ok provo a riavviare
<Requ13scat> grazie :-)
<cristian_c> jester-, lightdm potrebbe essere un'ipotesi
<jester-> yess
<jester-> cristian_c: anche grub su partizione
<jester-> invece che su mbr
<cristian_c> jester-, ah, l'ha installato su partizione?
<jester-> vai sapere cosa fanno installando
<jester-> cristian_c: o il solito uefi del cass
<cristian_c> jester-, eh, però non so, la shell gli parte
<cristian_c> cioè fa il login da terminale
<cristian_c> quindi ci arriva
<Requ13scat> è tornato il rompi palle! :-)
<Requ13scat> non è cambiato nulla
<jester-> Requ13scat: allora invece della finestra di login ti trovi in tty/shell?
<jester-> Requ13scat: e dai startx?
<Requ13scat> no sempre la finestra di login...se do startx mi da errore
<Requ13scat> e devo riavviare manualmente
<Requ13scat> mi dice di controllare in fil xcorg.conf
<jester-> Requ13scat: allora la fisestra di login c'è o no
<Requ13scat> si ma quella da terminale
<jester-> Requ13scat:  se tira in ballo xorg il problema è il driver video
<jester-> Requ13scat: scheda grafica?
<Requ13scat> ati radeon 3850 hd...
<Requ13scat> installata e funzionante
<Requ13scat> almeno credo
<jester-> hai pacioccato con  qualche driver esterno?
<Requ13scat> ho solo installato i driver della scheda
<Requ13scat> basta niente di piu
<jester-> Requ13scat: lspci |grep -i vga
<jester-> Requ13scat: quali driver e come
<Requ13scat> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI RV670PRO [Radeon HD 3850]
<Requ13scat> additional driver...
<jester-> Requ13scat: quali driver e come
<Requ13scat> e li ha rilevati da solo
<Requ13scat> riavviato e apposto
<jester-> mi sa che è quello il problema
<jester-> Requ13scat: apposto non tanto visto che non parte x
<Requ13scat> si ma già lo faceva prima di installare i driver
<jester-> Requ13scat: farei un bel reinstall
<Requ13scat> dei driver?
<jester-> controllando md5sum della iso che hai masterizzato  e i pare strano che una radeon vada con gli fgrx
<jester-> dovrebbe adare con gli open di serie
<Requ13scat> tu dici senza installare niente
<jester-> dico di renstallare il sistema
<jester-> e controllare md5sum della iso usata se non ha errori
<Requ13scat> di nuovo? l'ho appena fatto
<Requ13scat> sta mattina
<jester->  gali fare il controllo alla live
<jester-> Requ13scat: prova con la 13.04 beta che hai kernel piu recnete
<jester-> secondo me hai pacioccato col driver da sito ati fami una prova
<Requ13scat> adesso li ho rimossi
<cristian_c> 13:44:17 <Requ13scat> ho solo installato i driver della scheda
<jester-> Requ13scat: /usr/share/at/usr/share/ati/fglrx-uninstall.sh
<cristian_c> ma non era il primo riavvio? :D
<cristian_c> jester-, eh, ti pareva che non c'era qualcosa
<jester-> Requ13scat: sudo apt-get install --reinstall libgl1-mesa-dri libgl1-mesa-glx libglu1-mesa
<jester-> e riavvia
<Requ13scat> fatto
<Requ13scat> adesso riavvio
<Requ13scat> sto scaricanto la 13.04
<jester-> Requ13scat: comincia a riavviare
<Requ13scat> ok
<Requ13scat> ok funziona adesso! :-) thanks
<jester-> ma va?
<jester-> non pacioccare piu con roba esterna, il radeon di serie è ottimo
<Requ13scat> ok
<Requ13scat> bye
<cristian_c> jester-, o meglio, è stabile
<cristian_c> non fa scherzi
<jester-> cristian_c: quello c'è
<cristian_c> lol
<jester-> il .run cambia le lib e non va piu una sega
<ale_> ciao a tutti. chi mi puo dare una mano per la scheda video?
<enzotib> !chiedi | ale_
<ubot-it> ale_: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<ale_> dunque, ho appena comprato un pc assemblato. problema : la scheda geforce gtx 650 non mi viene riconosciuta ne dal jocky di ubuntu 12.04 ne dal sistema di aggiornamento nella sezione driver terze parti di ubuntu 12.10
<enzotib> ale_: ma non si vede bene?
<ale_> vanno solo i driver nouveau
<enzotib> e non funzionano bene?
<ale_> non riesco ad installare i driver nvidia e quando ci sono riuscito la scheda va lenta...ho provato con il comando al terminale che fa vedere le rotelle...fxgear per capirci
<ale_> be i nouveau mi fanno andare la scheda ma ad esempio non funziona google earth
<enzotib> ale_: solo quello?
<jester-> ale_: lspci |grep -i vga
<ale_> be ho comprato una scheda nvidia perche leggo sempre che c'e' pieno supporto con i driver ora che escono i giochi poi invece scopro che non è cos'
<ale_> ora sto usando ubuntu ma ci ho gia fatto delle prove e vedo i carattari tutti grandi
<jester-> ale_: lspci |grep -i vga
<ale_> comunuqe il comando mi da questo risultato....
<jester-> quale
<ale_> VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation Device 0fc6 (rev a1)
<jester-> ale_: non dice il tipo, sulla scatola cosa c'è scritto
<ale_> ZOTAC GEFORCE GTX 650
<jester-> ale_:  installato da driver aggiuntivi?
<ale_> il problema è che non compare nessun driver aggiuntivo
<ale_> le prove che ho fatto sono tutte da terminale e pure da promt comandi per capirci
<jester-> ale_:  non è nvidia originale, è un tatocco che usa il cipset, che driver hai installato
<ale_> e anche quando per vari comandi mi compaiono le opzioni  sia i 304 sia i 310 sia i 314 non vanno
<ale_> o su ubuntu 12.04 fanno andare la scheda lenta
<jester-> ale_:  non è nvidia originale, è un tatocco che usa il cipset, che driver hai installato
<jester-> o tiriamo natale
<ale_> scusa tanto
<ale_> ti ho solo risposto
<ale_> sta andando con i nouveau
<jester-> ale_: dpkg -l | grep nvidia
<ale_> ma guarda ora credo dica che sta andando con blumnbee ma è solo perche ho fatto io una rpova ad installali da una guida
<ale_> ti incollerei una cosa sbagliata credo
<jester-> ale_: hai due schede? una intel e una nvidia?
<jester-> ale_: visto che hai detto di averla comprata non penso che hai due schede
<ale_> si ho provato ad installare sto blumbee perche ho letto che il processore intel ha una scheda integrata
<ale_> ho intel i5
<ale_> ma ho  fatto solo casino perche tanto le varie guide non davano risultati
<jester-> ale_: vai nel bios e disattiva l'integrata che fa casino in questo caso
<ale_> nel bios quando accendo il pc?
<jester-> centra una sega bombalee in questo caso
<ale_> loo he onentra una seg
<ale_> lo so che nn centra unasega
<jester-> ale_: tasto canc al boot ed entri nel bios e guarda in preieriche integrate
<jester-> ale_: pare che hai fatto degli strani incroci di drivers
<ale_> e la disattivo...e poi reinstallo tutto ...ho capito bene?
<jester-> ale_: togli il friver per bomba e metti il nvidia-current-update
<ale_> la cosa strana è che quando do il comando per disinstallare i nouveau e cercare di installare i driver nvidia mi dice che non c'e' nulla da disinstallare
<ale_> insomma non capisco con cosa funziona anche se mi dice che sono i nouveau con gallium
<jester-> ale_: ma che guide hai seguito. il nuvò non so toglie
<jester-> si aggiunge nomoset a l grub
<jester-> nomodeset
<ale_> come no..c'e' pure sulla wiki di questo sito....disinstallare i nouveau prima di procedere ad installare i driver nvidia
<jester-> ale_: comincia a disattivare la intel nel bios
<ale_> non è che sbaglio a disattivare poi non mi si ccende piu il pc?
<jester-> ale_: male che vada torni nel bios e la riattivi
<ale_> ok
<ale_> ma con intell i5 ci sono schede grafiche migliori dell nvidia^
<ale_> ?
<jester-> ale_: prezzo della nvidia cinese?
<ale_> ora non ricordo
<ale_> no dico fors è meglio prendere na ati?
<jester-> ale_: la scheda non centra con la cpu. è integrata nella scheda e basta
<jester-> meglio nvidia
<ale_> insomam tutti quelli che hanno processore intel devono disattivare dal bios?
<jester-> ale_: non centra il processore
<ale_> be...se non c entra il rpcessore e non c entra la scheda....
<jester-> ale_: il chip grafico è integrato nella scheda, potresti avera anche procio marca elefante
<ale_> ma sto casino lo fa solo a me?
<jester-> ale_: come è integrata la scheda di rete e audio
<jester-> centrano come i cavoli a merenda con la cpu
<ale_> ho capito..ma allora qusta cosa capita sol a me?
<jester-> ale_: lo fa a te perchè hai seguito guide farlocche
<ale_> a tutti gli altri funzionano le nvidia e i processori intell assieme?
<ale_> be veramente ho seguito anche consigli da questo sito
<jester-> ale_: mica tutti hanno una intel integrata
<jester-> ale_: ol monitor è collegato alla nvidia spero
<ale_> scusa?
<jester-> ale_: hai messo la nvidia nello slot della scheda
<ale_> non vedo altre posizioni per collegare il monitor
<jester-> ale_: hai poi collegato il cavo del monitor alla scheda installata o sta ancora dove era perima
<jester-> prima
<ale_> prima?
<ale_> ho comprato tutto in un colpo
<jester-> ale_: e hai una intel integrata ha la presa per i cazzi suoi
<ale_> ma non so se poi ho una scheda integrata...
<jester-> se non c'è altra presa video oltre a nvidia non hai una integrata
<jester-> ale_: fa vedere lspci
<jester-> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<ale_> 00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Xeon E3-1200 v2/3rd Gen Core processor DRAM Controller (rev 09) 00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Xeon E3-1200 v2/3rd Gen Core processor PCI Express Root Port (rev 09) 00:02.0 Display controller: Intel Corporation Xeon E3-1200 v2/3rd Gen Core processor Graphics Controller (rev 09) 00:14.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family USB xHCI Host Controller (rev 04) 0
<jester-> ale_: usa pastebin
<ale_> cos è?
<jester-> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<ale_> ok ho incollato la risposta...ma ora come faccio a farla arrivare qui
<jester-> ale_: cosa dice il bot?
<jester->  premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<ale_> mi si apre launchpad
<ale_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5598915/
<ale_> ah scusa forse ho capito
<akis24> ciao
<jester-> ale_: non hai nessuna integrata
<ale_> ah
<ale_> ma era stata una cosa dell ultimo minuto perche avevo letto....insomma è la scheda che si installa
<ale_> che NON si installa
<ale_> secondo te gira lenta con questi valori?
<ale_> 4368 frames in 5.0 seconds = 873.500 FPS
<enzotib> ale_: ma che ti frega dei valori? tu come la senti?
<ale_> che vorrei aver speso dei soldi per qualcosa che vada meglio del portatile che avevo prima
<ale_> e poi se non va google earth....insomma è nuovo almeno che vada
<enzotib> ale_: ma sei sicuro che non va a causa della scheda?
<ale_> visto che a sto punto posso cambiarla...volevo un consiglio su cosa prendere
<ale_> mi faceva la stessa cosa su un altro pc quando usavo i nouveau,,,,ghoogle earth si apre e si chiude subito
<ale_> volevo usare i driver propietari visto che ne scono che sfruttano bene la scheda ma non mi si vogliono installare e anche quando ci riesco ...vanno ad un decimo dei volari che ho insollato
<ale_> incollato
<enzotib> ale_: io credo che il problema di google earth vada indagato un po' meglio, prima di dare la colpa alla scheda
<ale_> ok....ma allora perche non si installano i driver? questa è la vera domanda....e se non si possono installare quale mi consigliate?
<enzotib> ale_: tu usi unity?
<ale_> si
<ale_> si i nouveau con gallium funzionano
<ale_> lo so
<enzotib> ale_: e già questo significa che non hai bisogno dei proprietari, a mio avviso
<jester-> ale_: hai sminchaito tutto
<ale_> ?
<jester-> ale_: bomballe e hai pure compilato roba
<ale_> si te l ho pure detto
<ale_> ho reinstallato ormai dieci volte ubuntu
<jester-> ale_:  reinstalla per bene
<ale_> e allora mi sono almeno divertito a fare cazzate ok?
<ale_> almeno se va di m...a un motivo c'e'
<jester-> ale_: e non seguire guide farlocche ma vinei qui che la cosa è semplice
<ale_> invece a seguire le belle guide e poi ritrovarsi come ora con i caratteri enormi....fa incavolare di piu
<enzotib> ale_: quindi, come dice jester-, reinstalla pulito, poi vieni qui e vediamo
<jester-> molto semplice
<ale_> se mi aspettate...ci vuole un po
<Ab3L> raga. sto cercando di salvare dei dati su una scheda SD, solo che quando tento mi viene detto che non ci si può scrivere sopra. ho provato a cancellare la partizione e a rifarla ma mi dà errore quando provo a cancellare la partizione. come risolvo?
<enzotib> Ab3L: sudo fdisk -l
<Ab3L> enzotib: quello mi da la lista
<enzotib> fa vedere
<enzotib> !pastebin
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Ab3L> enzotib: ah, ok. non avevo capito. ma dovrebbe essere /dev/sdc
<Ab3L> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5598955
<enzotib> Ab3L: mount -l
<Ab3L> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5598957
<Ab3L> vedi quel ro? vorrei avere rw
<enzotib> Ab3L: ls -l /media/disk
<Ab3L> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5598961
<enzotib> Ab3L: touch /media/disk/file_di_prova
<Ab3L> touch: impossibile fare touch di "/media/disk/file_di_prova": File system in sola lettura
<enzotib> Ab3L: sudo mount -o remount,rw /media/disk
<Ab3L> accidenti. pensavo che c'eravamo con quel remount,rw. invece ottengo : mount: cannot remount dispositivo a blocchi /dev/sdc1 read-write, is write-protected
<enzotib> Ab3L: non è che c'è uno switch vicino alla scheda per evitare la scrittura?
<Ab3L> enzotib: se lo sposto dall'altra parte, manco la monta
<Ab3L> aspetta. non l'avevo spinta dentro fino in fondo
<Ab3L> enzotib: stessi errori. comunque prima lo switch non era su "lock" ora sì. provo a rimetterlo come prima.
<enzotib> ok
<Ab3L> enzotib: sempre lo stesso errore. non mi lascia scrivere
<Ab3L> provo a fare una nuova tabella di partizione. magari funge
<enzotib> Ab3L: ok
<Ab3L> enzotib: nulla. non me la lascia fare.
<Ab3L> enzotib: altre idee?
<enzotib> Ab3L: sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdc count=1
<matti-007> ac3l qual'è il problema?
<Ab3L> dd: apertura di "/dev/sdc": File system in sola lettura
<Ab3L> matti-007: vorrei poter mettere dei file su una scheda SD
<enzotib> Ab3L: sei sicuro che non è su LOCK? non vorrei che s'è rotto meccanicamente lo switch
<matti-007> e..
<Ab3L> matti-007: e non mi lascia scrivere. manco riformattare. continuo a ricevere il messaggio che è solo in lettura.  ho già provato prima a spostare lo switch.
<Ab3L> enzotib: se s'è rotto lo switch allora è sfiga!
<jester-> Ab3L: è rotto il meccanismo. verifica su winz
<matti-007> Prova su winz
<Ab3L> jester-: matti-007: allora, su windows va. ho creato un file e ci sta, perché riesco a leggero anche qui su kubuntu. però su linux non posso farci nulla.
<Ab3L> la scheda SD è stata smontata correttamente.
<Ab3L> (non strappata brutalmente dal sistema)
<enzotib> bello
<Ab3L> non ditemi che non ci si può fare nulla... dai...
<matti-007> Dai sudo dd if=/dev/urandom of=/dev/sdc
<enzotib> Ab3L: facciamo una cosa, togli la scheda, rimettila e mostra le ultime, che so, 20 righe di dmesg
<enzotib> matti-007: già fatto, con count=1
<enzotib> e non va
<matti-007> urandom
<matti-007> Opure potrebbe prima loggarsi com root e poi dare il comando
<enzotib> fa differenza la sorgente di input?
<matti-007> potrebbe
<enzotib> fa differenza farlo da sudo o loggandosi come root?
<Ab3L> matti-007: posso provare con urandom, ma è la parte of= che fa rogna
<enzotib> non credo proprio
<matti-007> Posta sudo fdisk -l
<Syla> ciao a tutti
<Ab3L> matti-007: questo per te, da login root (sudo su): http://paste.ubuntu.com/5599048
<Ab3L> enzotib: le rige di dmesg le vuoi prima o dopo che la scheda sia montata in una directory?
<enzotib> Ab3L: basta che la inserisci, e in effetti dovrebbe essere montata automaticamente
<Ab3L> no. non viene montata automaticamente.
<Ab3L> comunque dmesg è abbastanza ripetitivo alla fine (con tutte le volte che l'ho messa e tolta)
<enzotib> ok
<Ab3L> enzotib: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5599061
<Guest80430> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<ale_> ciao jester ho reinstallato il sistema operativo
<enzotib> Ab3L: vedo un criptico "detected capacity change from 2013265920 to 0", ma non saprei
<enzotib> ale_: installa nvidia-current-updates
<ale_> eh.....sai quanto ci ho provato
<enzotib> ale_: che significa? che non si installa?
<ale_> esatto
<ale_> e non mi notifica nemmeno che ci siano driver da installare
<enzotib> ale_: semplicemente sudo apt-get install nvidia-current-updates
<enzotib> se ci sono errori li metti su pastebin
<ale_> mi ritorna il video a 800x600
<ale_> tanto per capirci
<enzotib> ale_: mettiamo pure nomodeset in grub
<enzotib> ale_: queste due cose mi ha detto jester-
<ale_> non so cosa sia
<enzotib> ale_: intanto installa nvidia-current-updates
<ale_> ok
<ale_> ho fatto pure installazioni uscendo dalla modalita grafica....ne ho provate molte
<enzotib> ale_: installato?
<ale_> e anche se si installa qualcosa che mi fa rimanere il video ad alta definixione poi la scheda va lentissima...almeno cos'ì è riportato con glgears
<ale_> sta andando .....
<ale_> ecco fatto....e ora?
<enzotib> ale_: gksu gedit /etc/default/grub
<enzotib> ale_: vedi questa linea GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash" ?
<kikone> qualcuno mi può rispondere? se installo linux su un pc che già utilizza windows, posso scegliere con che sistema operativo lavorare?
<ale_> si la vedo
<enzotib> kikone: certo, a meno che non gli dici di piallare windows
<enzotib> ale_: deve diventare così: GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash nomodeset"
<ale_> ok salvato
<enzotib> ale_: sudo update-grub
<ale_> devo chiudere il gedit prima?
<enzotib> ale_: devi salvare prima
<enzotib> e se hai salvato non c'è motivo di tenerlo ancora aperto
<ale_> si si salvato
<ale_> ok fatto
<enzotib> ale_: hai fatto anche sudo update-grub?
<ale_> si si
<enzotib> ale_: riavvio
<ale_> ok
<enzotib> riavvia*
<ale_> spetta che torno.......
<kikone> grazie enzotib, infatti vorrei mantenere anche windows e attivare o un sistema o l'altro a seconda di cosa devo fare, in quanto alcuni programmi che utilizzo vorrei mantenerli
<Ab3L> enzotib: sul forum di mint ho trovato che posso provare a montarla in una cartella nella mia /home con "rw permission". sai come si fa? sudo mount /dev/sdc .... (o sdc1?)... e il resto?
<enzotib> kikone: se installi ubuntu, a un certo punto ti chiede dove installare, e una delle scelte è "Installa accanto agli altri sistemi già presenti"
<enzotib> Ab3L: sdc1
<enzotib> Ab3L: sudo mount -o rw /dev/sdc1 /home/ab3l/pippo (dopo aver creato la dir pippo)
<enzotib> Ab3L: ma mi pare 'na cretinata
<kikone> enzotib  adesso sto scaricando ubuntu su una chiavetta usb, poi farò come dici
<Ab3L> enzotib: anche a me, ma a volte le cretinate... sai... io ci provo, chissà
<ale__> wow ! sembra funzionare!
<enzotib> ale__: ringrazia jester- che le sa tutte
<ale__> ue! ragazzi siete forti davvero!
<ale__> ma praticamente cosa ho fatto ?
<Ab3L> enzotib: infatti era una cretinata. mi dice che non può montarlo rw, allora lo monta in ro.
<enzotib> ale__: hai installato gli aggiornamenti di nvidia, e hai detto al kernel di non caricare altri driver, qualcosa del genere
<ale__> mi puoi riscrivere quei passagi che me li segno?
<enzotib> ale__: sudo apt-get install nvidia-current-updates
<enzotib> ale_: gksu gedit /etc/default/grub
<ale__> si
<ale__> poi dovevo aggiungere una roba
<enzotib> ale_: modifica di GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash"   che diventa "quiet splash nomodeset"
<enzotib> ale__: sudo update-grub e poi riavvio
<ale__> ok grazie....ora vedo se va veloce...
<ale__> ops....cavolo vedi....va un decimo di quello che andava prima!
<ale__> come quando avevo installato tramite guida..
<ale__> 300 frames in 5.0 seconds = 59.804 FPS
<ale__> mi sa che devo cambiare scheda
<Holden> ale__, glxgears non è un benchmark, il fatto che ti dia un fps di 60 significa probabilmente che il tuo schermo sta lavorando con una frequenza di refresh di 60Hz
<ale__> si forse si
<ale__> ma con i driver nouveau...andava a 3000
<Holden> non credo abbia importanza... se vuoi fare un test sulla velocità prova una applicazione che usa opengl per esempio
<ale__> si sto provando a installare google earth ma mi si è impallato tutto
<Holden> ale__, installa stellarium
<ale__> aspetta...mi si è installato
<ale__> unziona e sembra essere fluido
<Holden> ale__, bene
<ale__> pero cavolo senza quella guida chi ci arriva ad installare la scheda!
<ice-crazy> buona sera a tutti
<ice-crazy> scusate il disturbo ma ho un problema con la wireless: portatile dell 1747 scheda broadcom bc4312 ubuntu 12.10 (installati i drivers come da guide sul forum) ma mi si connette all'avvio dell'xserver e dopo 10 minuti si disconnette
<ice-crazy> tentando connessioni fallite all'infinito
<ice-crazy> qualcuno mi aiuta?
<enzotib> ice-crazy: lspci | grep Network
<ice-crazy> bcm4312 LP/PHY
<enzotib> ice-crazy: questo non è l'output
<ice-crazy> lo sto facendo da un altro pc
<enzotib> ice-crazy: non hai un cavo di rete per connetterti wired?
<ice-crazy> ok vado a mettermi accanto al router e ti copio e incollo gli output
<ice-crazy> torno tra 2 minuti
<goamon> ciao
<ice-crazy_> rieccomi
<enzotib> ok
<ice-crazy_> 08:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4312 802.11b/g LP-PHY (rev 01)
<enzotib> ice-crazy_: lspci -ks 08:00.0
<enzotib> !pastebin | ice-crazy_
<ubot-it> ice-crazy_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<ice-crazy_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5599194/
<a7x> ice-crazy_, un piccolo favore a parte per me xinput --list e incolla sul paste
<ice-crazy_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5599204/
<enzotib> ice-crazy_: dpkg -l | grep 'b43\|bcm'
<ice-crazy_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5599209/
<enzotib> ice-crazy_: potresti provare a installare bcmwl-kernel-source e rimuovere questi che mi hai mostrato
<enzotib> anche se a me, quando avevo una B43 funzionava con questi e non con bcmwl-kernel-source
<enzotib> (ma non era LP-PHY)
<ice-crazy_> guarda io avevo ubuntu 12.04 fino a stamattina e andava bene con quelli b43 normali
<ice-crazy_> comunque, preferisco che mi suggerisci qualche guida tu a riguardo, io ho provato questa: http://askubuntu.com/questions/55868/how-to-install-broadcom-sta-wireless-card-bcm43xx
<enzotib> !bcm
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/Broadcom
<a7x> ice-crazy_, dovrai fare un po' di prove per i fatti tuoi, partendo innanzitutto dal capire il device ID perché nei broadcom è molto importante
<a7x> poi provi i pacchetti disponibili, e se va tutto male c'è da compilarli a mano (magari fare anche una segnalazione), e se hai problemi in uno di questi passaggi o chiedi sul forum dove con calma e più tempo possono darti una spiegazione completa o chiedi qui (per la compilazione chiedi su -it-chat)
<a7x> insomma non è esattamente una lezione di italiano l'ultima frase, ma è comprensibile.
<ice-crazy_> si, comprendo, e vi ringrazio per l'aiuto; vi informo che mentre leggo ho provato a fare un ifconfig wlan0 down e poi up.. appena accesa funziona poi e' come se non riuscisse a mantenere il segnale
<atos> salve, ho un problema di surriscaldamento con il mio netbook con xubuntu 12.10 raggiunge temperature di 70° ed ha la ventola perennemente accesa, ho provato con una live e la temperatura rimane più bassa anche se la ventola rimane cmq accesa, prima avevo ubuntu 10.10 e non dava problemi di alcun genere
<massy> salve
<Holden> atos, da terminale lancia top e vedi se ci sono processi che impiegano la cpu
<atos> chromium 6% è il piu alto
<Holden> atos, adesso la ventola è accesa?
<atos> si
<atos> cpu 71°
<Holden> atos, come leggi le temperature? che cpu hai?
<atos> ho un atom n570 le leggo tramite un programma che si chiama psensor
<Holden> !info psensor
<ubot-it> psensor (source: psensor): display graphs for monitoring hardware temperature. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.2.19-0ubuntu1 (quantal), package size 52 kB, installed size 355 kB
<Holden> atos, da terminale lancia: sensors
<Holden> e vedi se hai lo stesso risultato
<enzotib> che usa lm-sensors
<Holden> allora immagino di si
<atos> si
<atos> un grado in piu
<Holden> hmm... a questo punto forse è la gpu integrata nella cpu che riscalda...
<Holden> ovviamente se tocchi il pc è caldo, no?
<atos> si certo
<Holden> sensors ti segnalava altre temperature/info?
<atos> http://pastebin.com/5HEDi78L
<Holden> la temperatura della cpu credo sia la seconda riportata, quella relativa ai cores
<Holden> acpitz-virtual-0 sembra invece "a synonym for a thermal zone"
<Holden> a quanto leggo su google
<Holden> cmq, per farla breve, non saprei cosa sia... oltre a suggerirti le cose ovvie tipo controllare che la ventola è pulita da polvere etc
<Holden> essendo un netbook poi mi sembra strano che generi così tanto calore
<atos> boh il fatto e che fino a qualche settimana fa avevo ubuntu 10.10 e non si scaldava così tanto
<Michael93> salve a tutti :)
<matti-007> ciao
<matti-007> :-)
<Michael93> domandina: qui si parla solo di ubuntu o anche di derivati?
<matti-007> derivati anche
<enzotib> Michael93: dipende dalla derivata
<enzotib> per esempio mint no
<Michael93> bene, la mia domanda era relativa a kubuntu 12.10
<matti-007> falla
<enzotib> kubuntu è ok
<Michael93> bien :D
<matti-007> :-)
<Michael93> l'ho installato da scheda video dedicata (impostando nel BIOS quella collegata al PCI express come primaria)
<matti-007> si..
<Michael93> tuttavia non mi lascia mettere gli effetti desktop che utilizzano OpenGL
<Michael93> invece con quella integrata si
<Michael93> rispettivamente sono una hd radeon 7950 e una intel hd 4000
<matti-007> tutti gli altri effetti si?
<matti-007> e che effetti vorresti mettere con opengl?
<Michael93> sisi
<Michael93> desktop cubico
<Michael93> e quelle cose li
<matti-007> a
<Michael93> giusto per vedere come vanno
<Michael93> sulla integrata vanno abbastanza bene ma non sono così fluidi
<matti-007> se provi ad attivarli con la scheda non integrata che succede?
<Michael93> mi dice che non si può attivarli perché serve OpenGL... allora provo ad attivare opengl, sembra che si attivi, applico i cambiamenti am se ritorno nella scheda effetti -> avanzate ritorna xrender
<matti-007> http://userbase.kde.org/Desktop_Effects_Performance/it
<Michael93> bene, in sostanza installo mesa
<Michael93> e dovrebbe andare?
<matti-007> prova
<Michael93> vaaa bene proverò :) grazie mille intanto
<matti-007> di niente
<Michael93> un'altra cosa, è normale che la temperatura della scheda video dedicata rimanga più alta rispetto che con windows?
<Michael93> al primo avvio mi segnava ben 58 °C
<Michael93> ora si è stabilizzata a 35
<enzotib> 35? meno di un essere umano
<matti-007> driver migliori = temperatura più bassa
<Michael93> su winzozz restava a 25/26
<matti-007> 35 va bene
<Michael93> bene!
<matti-007> :-)
<mibofra> ciao gente, c'è bisogno di una mano? :))
<Michael93> il processore rimane sotto i 28 gradi mentre uso internet, quindi direi che quello va benone
<matti-007> :-)
<matti-007> michael sì
<mibofra> mesa XD, sono stato un sacco di tempo dietro a esso XD
<Michael93> l'ultima versione stabile di wine è la 1.4.1?
<mibofra> matti-007, Michael93 che cosa combinate .D ?
<mibofra> * :D
<atos> mibofra: se vuoi io ho bisogno di una mano :P
<mibofra> atos, e perché non parli XD ?
<matti-007> con la scheda grafica non integrata non gli vanno gli effetti opengl
<mibofra> dimmi
<mibofra> matti-007, devi ricompilare mesa
<atos> avevo già chiesto prima ma non siamo riusciti a capire il problema
<Michael93> si ho capito che devo installare mesa :D
<matti-007> io gli ho detto di installarli
<matti-007> http://userbase.kde.org/Desktop_Effects_Performance/it
<AlexZion> atos:  leggo di scheda non integrata ...., nVidia !?!
<Michael93> non ati
<Michael93> *nono, ati
<Michael93> HD 7950
<AlexZion> ok .
<mibofra> atos, chiedi e vediamo XD
<Michael93> domanda: c'è una remota possibilità di giocare a Crysis 3 su linux? :D :D :D
<atos> AlexZion: credo di si
<mibofra> Michael93, se hai la ati, perché non provi prima con i driver proprietari?
<atos> mibofra: http://pastebin.com/v7w0pS5B leggi il riassunto :P
<atos> ah no è intel la scheda integrata
<matti-007> ma a lui non vanno con l'ati
<Michael93> vabbè dai proverò con Mesa e poi con il catalyst
<AlexZion> si infatti , e io non ne so molto di ati , sorry ---
<matti-007> :-)
<matti-007> neanch'io ne so molto
<Michael93> atos: il tuo problema è il riscaldamento, insomma?
<atos> si
<Michael93> hai provato a vedere che non sia sporco forte di polvere?
<AlexZion> come il riscaldamento !?! , non era che non gli giravano gli effetti !?!
<atos> dovrei aprilro completamente ma non credo ha solo un anno
<Michael93> gli effetti a me, ad atos  il riscaldamento :D
<matti-007> atos \Michael93
<atos> lol
<AlexZion> a me a volte anche lo fa , ma non dipende ne dallo sporco ne dalla nvidia .......
<matti-007> temperatura tos
<matti-007> atos?
<mibofra> atos, usi fancontrol e setti la velocità della ventola manualmente, o con cpu-freq o jupiter cambi la frequenza del processore
<atos> ora?
<atos> 67°
<mibofra> atos, quando vuoi tu :))
<matti-007> a
<atos> ho gia provato ad usare jupiter peggiora solo le cose rallenta la ventola e surriscalda ancora di piu
<mibofra> Michael93, pure tu problemi di riscaldamento?
<Michael93> ah proposito di fancontrol, perché mi dice: Loading configuration from /etc/fancontrol ... Error: Can't read configuration file
<AlexZion> a mibofra , attenzione con i comandi che possono fare un mare di danni ... :)
<mibofra> atos, allora setta manualmente la ventola
<Michael93> nono io problemi di riscaldamento non ne ho
<mibofra> Michael93, devi creare un file di configurazione da dare a fancontrol
<atos> come faccio mibofra ?
<mibofra> AlexZion, non è la prima volta che lo faccio :==
<mibofra> :)
<Michael93> lo sospettavo, c'è 'na guida da qualche parte?
<mibofra> atos, dai intanto sudo apt-get install fancontrol
<mibofra> Michael93, o me o il man di fancontrol XD
<AlexZion> mibofra:  ok ma non scordare ceh siamo in supporto , non in sviluppo o test o che ne so io , dove gli utenti sanno già molto bene cosa fanno ....
<mibofra> o spe che cerco una bella guida
<Michael93> mibofra: LOL :D
<atos> fatto
<mibofra> AlexZion, questo rientra nel supporto :)) , e sono disposto a seguirli passo passo :))
<Michael93> io il massimo che mi intendo è c++, java, ocaml e assembly.
<atos> uff sta chat non scende da sola .-.
<matti-007> ?
<atos> quando scrive qualcuno non scende la schermata
<Michael93> strano, atos
<matti-007> a me sì
<Michael93> che browser hai?
<AlexZion> si si ok mibofra dico cosi perche mi spaventa un poò che un newbbie possa cambiare la frequenzaa della sua CPU ecco .....
<atos> cromium
<matti-007> firefox
<Michael93> mmm, io uso reconq che non è un granché ma qui va :D
<mibofra> AlexZion, stiamo parlando della velocità della ventola XD (in ogni caso da non prendere sottogamba)
<Michael93> bene, scusate ma vado a mangiare, grazie e apresto
<matti-007> ciaoi
<AlexZion> ahh ok , ma sopra ho letto di frequenze CPU e la cosa mi ha allertato ...
<atos> ciao
<matti-007> :-)
<atos> mibofra: ma vuoi aumentare la potenza della ventola?
<mibofra> allora atos si, seguite tu e Michael93 questa guida: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/LmSensors paragrafo controllo delle ventole
<mibofra> nel caso di dubbi sono sempre qui
<mibofra> e mi raccomando
<atos> già fa casino ora dopo diventerà un elitcottero xD
<mibofra> cambiate la velocità della ventola a piccoli passi...
<atos> ma non credo che aumentare ancora di piu la velocità delle ventole sia la soluzione
<matti-007> perchè
<atos> il problema e che si scalda troppo non che le ventole vanno piano
<matti-007> ?
<atos> con ubuntu 10.10 andava normale deve essere un problema software
<matti-007> driver?
<atos> driver si
<atos> ...
<matti-007> che pc hai?
<mibofra> atos, penso sia il kernel, altri utenti hanno/hanno avuto questi problemi
<mibofra> matti-007, stesso problema ?
<atos> eeepc asus 1011px matti-007
<atos> mibofra: mi da questo errore http://pastebin.com/E65fJrX1
<matti-007> nessun problema :-)
<atos> uff quando esce il nuovo kernel?
<mibofra> atos, ora guardo :)
<AlexZion> atos ne esce uno a settimana o quasi, a quanto vedo  LOL
<atos> asd
<atos> bhe ho aggiornato anche oggi ma non ci sono stati miglioramenti
<atos> è da qualche settimana che mi da questo problema posso tornare al kernel di un mese fa ?
<matti-007> atos scheda video?
<Accro> ciao a tutti :)
<AlexZion> certo atos puoi provare al grub a selezionarne un altro
<matti-007> ciao
<AlexZion> ma dimmi atos la tua è un installazione pulita o un aggiornamento !?!
<atos> matti-007: è integrata alla cpu atom n570
<atos> intel
<matti-007> a
<matti-007> vedi il grub all'avvio?
<atos> ho aggiornato da ubuntu 10.10 AlexZion
<atos> no niente grub
<matti-007> nooooooooooooo
<matti-007> forse e mglio un instalazione pulita
<AlexZion> ahh allora non so come si comporterà con i kernel vecchissimi , ma magari li ha rimossi ...., il grub lo trovi tenendo premuto shift all'avvio , impossibile non ci sia atos
<Accro> ubuntu 12.04 64bit che ho oras mi sta dando dei problemi: installo la 12.10 ora o aspetto la 13.04? aggiorno o reinstallo tutto da capo?
<mibofra> atos, dai sudo sensors-detect
<mibofra> ad ogni domanda che ti fa digita yes e dai invio
<matti-007> accro che problemi?
<mibofra> quando ti dice di premere semplicemente invio (enter) premilo e poi riavvia il pc, ok?
<matti-007> per vedere il grub dai sudo gedit /etc/default/grub
<matti-007> poi metti # davnti a grub hiddent e a grub timeout metti 30
<matti-007> poi dai sudo update-grub
<atos> fatto mibofra ma se do pwmconfig mi da lo stesso risultato
<Accro> un po' di lentezza generale, lagga quando faccio qualcosa di più complicato (aprire più programmi contemporaneamente), internet lento, niente di particolare ecco
<matti-007> pc?
<mibofra> atos, riavvia il pc XD
<atos> ah lol
<atos> non avevo letto
<mibofra> matti-007, che problema hai XD ?
<atos> ok gia che ci sono provo a mettere un kernel piu vecchio
<atos> devo tenere premuto shitf giusto?
<AlexZion> non a mettere atos , ad usare ...., è già li o almeno dovrebbe
<matti-007> se funziona se non fai come ti ho detto io
<atos> ok a fra poco
<matti-007> ciao
<Accro> @matti-007 mio? intel core 2 duo e7500, ati radeon 4350, asus p5kpl am epu
<matti-007> ram?
<Accro> 4 gb
<matti-007> versione?
<matti-007> ubuntu
<Accro> 12.04 lts 64bit
<matti-007> installazione pulita?
<Accro> cosa intendi? da 0, tipo?
<matti-007> sì, da quanto tempo?
<Accro> sì, se ricordo bene la installai sopra una vecchia versione
<matti-007> formattando?
<Accro> mi sembra poco dopo l'uscita
<matti-007> formattando?
<atos_> schiaccio shift mi fa grub loading, schermata nera e poi parte xubuntu -.-
<Accro> può darsi, installando una nuova versione con unetbootin
<matti-007> fai come ti ho detto atos
<atos_> ora provo la cosa delle ventole
<matti-007> da quanto tempo hai installato accro
<Accro> se non sbaglio poco dopo l'uscita della 12.04
<matti-007> e da quando è lenta
<atos_> mibofra: ho riavviato ma mi dice la stessa cosa...
<matti-007> ?
<matti-007> atos avvia con un kernel vecchio
<mibofra> atos_, dai sensors
<Accro> da qualche mese
<atos_> mi da solo le temperature delle cpu
<matti-007> senza aver fatto niente? forse è meglio che reinstalli la 12.04
<matti-007> atos avvia con un kernel vecchio
<atos_> matti-007: mi incolli quello che hai scritto prima che non me lo ha salvato tra le note quando ho riavviato?
<Accro> no, niente di particolare
<matti-007> per vedere il grub dai sudo gedit /etc/default/grub
<matti-007> poi metti # davnti a grub hiddent e a grub timeout metti 30
<matti-007> poi dai sudo update-grub
<Accro> cmq non è meglio che a sto punto aspetto la nuova versione e installo quella formattando la partizione?
<matti-007> forse si è sporcato il sitema frammentato il disco...
<atos_> ci sono due grub hidden
<atos_> metto cancelletto in entrambi?
<mibofra> atos_, dai sensors e posta l'out su paste.ubuntu.com :)
<matti-007> grub-hidden timeout
<Accro> ma l'ho frammentato molto prima di installare ubuntu, se era rivolto a me ahah
<matti-007> dopo un po ubuntu si frammenta
<atos_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5599578/ mibofra
<matti-007> anche il mio sta diventando un po' lento
<Accro> cosa significa? tipo quella frammentazione che si faceva su windows? come avrai capito ne so poco o nulla ahah
<atos_> ok ne ho trovati 6 matti-007
<matti-007> segiu http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/PulireUbuntu
<matti-007> 6 grub hidden
<matti-007> ?
<matti-007> è questo
<matti-007> GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=
<atos_> no 6 kernel :D
<matti-007> scegli il più vecchio
<Accro> fatto tutto, anche la pulizia delle impostazioni, dei pacchetti vecchi e della cache dei browser
<atos_> ok rebotto
<matti-007> installa bleachbit e pulisci
<Accro> proprio con quello ho fatto pulizia
<matti-007> http://www.lffl.org/2011/07/deframmentare-in-linux-in-certi-casi.html
<Accro> ma è lo stesso di prima, è cambiato solo che per comparire il portachiavi ci mette più tempo
<Accro> che poi, cos'è il portachiavi? mi fa inserire una psw all'inizio, ma non so a cosa serva ahah
<atos> rieccomi
<atos> il sensore della temperatura è impazzito :D
<atos> lo lascio stabilizzare un po'
<atos> matti-007: ma ora il kernel rimane quello o lo devo selezionare ogni volta?
<Accro> atos o me?
<AlexZion> per lasciarlo di default vanno modificate le config del kernel  atos
<AlexZion> ops del grub atos, pardon
<atos> quindi se riavvio mi rimette l'ultimo?
<mibofra> atos, il paste di sensors?
<atos> te l'ho gia mandato prima
<atos> rimando?
<atos> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5599605/ mibofra
<mibofra> grazie :)
<atos> matti-007: sembra che sia migliorato un pochino
<atos> 3-4°
<mibofra> atos, sembra che non hai sensore per le ventole...
<atos> già
<atos> è un caccanetbook d'altronde
<mibofra> XD
<matti-007> atos il kernel lo devi selezionare ogni volta
<atos> azz
<atos> ok dai è meglio
<matti-007> c'è un modo per metterlo di default ma non lo so
<atos> è ancora caldo ma le uova non si cucinerebbero :D
<atos> prima si
<matti-007> :-)
<atos> AlexZion: sai come si mette di default?
<atos> magari con la prossima distro sistemeranno il problema? aggiorno subito ad aprile?
<AlexZion> atos io uso kubuntu e su kde si installa un pacchetto per gestire graficamente il Grub , da li è un gioco da ragazzi ....
<gpgiuit> ciao
<gpgiuit> a tutti
<gpgiuit> avrei un problemone di aggiornamento
<AlexZion> sicuramente atos hai qualcosa di simile su ubuntu, ma altri ti diranno.... :)
<gpgiuit> posso chiedere?
<gpgiuit> ci provo
<gpgiuit> ho aggiornato da 11.10 a 12.04
<gpgiuit> ma mi dà come splash screen una schermata nera
<gpgiuit> con sotto scritto ancora 11.10 dopo il riavvio
<gpgiuit> e in più non mi fa accedere con la pwd di utente di prima
<matti-007> atos modifica grub.cfg
<matti-007> atos posta cat /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<jester->   matti-007  modificare .cfg?
<jester-> atos: cos devi mettere a default
<matti-007> un kernel
<jester-> gpgiuit: come sei passato a 11.04 a 12.10
<jester-> matti-007: non si modifica grub.cfg che come agiorna gurb lo modifica
<jester-> toglie il kernel superiore se deve usarene uno precedente
<jester-> gpgiuit: come sei passato a 11.04 a 12.10
<matti-007> allora aggioranndo = nuovo kernel = ....
<atos> matti-007: ecco http://paste.ubuntu.com/5599657/
<jester-> atos: cose devi mettere a defualt che matti è fuori luogo
<atos> un kernel su grub
<jester-> atos: al primo upgrade quel file lo cancella e lo ricrea
<jester-> atos:  haipiu kernel e vuoi usrarne uno precedete?
<jester-> precedente*
<atos> si
<jester-> atos:   non è possibile mettere a defualt uno precendente, devi disintallare l'ultimo se vuoi usare il penultimo
<atos> ah ok
<atos> va bhe lo faccio a mano quando avvio allora
<jester-> è possibile mettere a default winz o altro sistema
<Michael93> buona sera :)
<Michael93> jester-: in che senso a default?
<jester-> nel senso che al boot il la riga winz o altro sistema sia evidenziata nel menu
<atos> ho solo xubuntu in questo pc tanto :P
<Michael93> nel senso che sia la prima e quella predefinita ad avviarsi?
<Michael93> devi modificare il grub
<matti-007> in effetti potresti disinstallare i vecchi però al primo aggiornamento...
<jester-> nel senso che parte winz dopo toto secondi se non pigi enter
<Michael93> ok, metti win al primo posto
<Michael93> nel grub.cfg
<atos> conoscete qualche blog italiano che pubblichi un post quando esce il nuovo kernel e parla dei miglioramenti?
<jester-> matti-007: blocca il pacchetto linux-image-generic
<matti-007> a
<jester-> e comunque neanche con le capriole nel .cfg  metti a defualt un precedente
<atos> eh ma se nei prossimi kernel migliorano la situazizone sono fregato :D
<Michael93> atos: ho scaricato poco fa il 3.8.2 da un blog italiano.
<atos> io sono ancora al 3.5 o.o
<matti-007> come si fa?
<Michael93> jester-: come no?
<iamintroble> salve a tutti
<jester-> Michael93:  grub.cfg non grub.conf di grub1
<jester-> ma siete daccordo nel fare casino?
<Michael93> sul computer  che usano i miei (dato che non sanno usare linux) spostavo sempre windows al primo posto così che si avviasse da solo dopo x secondi
<jester-> se volete fare vaccate andate in pvt
<atos> jester-: aggioranre il kernel è fare vaccate?
<jester-> Michael93:  adesso non si sposta dal file.cfg
<atos> io voglio solo risolvere il mio problema :P
<Michael93> atos: http://www.lffl.org/2013/03/disponibile-il-nuovo-linux-kernel-382.html
<iamintroble> che nessuno che puo dare una mano a uno che non si intende di compiuter
<matti-007> ?
<jester-> atos: vaccate sono quelle che tnno dicendo matti-007 e Michael93
<Michael93> jester-: che stai dicendo tu piuttosto!
<iamintroble> sono nuovo con il pc e o un compiuter con linux
<iamintroble> e non mi funziona niente
<atos> jester-: non è sicuro aggiornare il kernel?
<matti-007> cioè
<jester-> Michael93: non è ammessa assistenza per pacchetti non uffuciali da repo per quello vai in cha
<matti-007> jester vacci piano
<atos> ah ok
<atos> non lo sapevo
<jester-> atos: ma se dici che vuoi usarne uno precedente
<Michael93> jester-: non capisco di cosa stai parlando.
<atos> l'ultimo kernel ufficiale è il 3.5?
<jester-> atos: dipende dalla distro che usi
<atos> 12.10
<iamintroble> io uso ubuntu e mi appare tutto bianco
<jester-> atos: e queli kernel hai installato
<atos> non ho installato niente di non ufficiale
<atos> ho solo usato il kernel vecchio che c'era già
<Michael93> in ogni caso, io sono costretto ad aggiornarlo a 3.6.x o superiore causa problemi di riconoscimento della tastiera.
<jester-> atos: ho chiesto queli kernel hai installato e quele eventualmente non ti garba
<jester-> atos: e pure se hai abilitato il repo proposed
<atos> no niente proposed
<atos> allora prima usavo ubuntu 10.10 il kernel non lo so poi ho aggionrato a xubuntu 12.10 con kernel 3.5 e mi da problemi di surriscaldamento
<atos> ora ho riabbassato un pochino il kernel mi sembra  il 3.2 e va un po' meglio
<atos> ma è cmq ancora caldo
<jester-> atos: da 10.10 a 12.10 corrono 2 anni
<iamintroble> ragazzi ce nessuno che puo darmi una mano a capire che cavolo devo fare per ripristinare il mio pc
<atos> magari se lo aggiorno al 3,8 miglioro la situazione
<atos> aiutate iamintroble che poi diventa un troll "ubuntu fa schifo" xD
<jester-> atos: non penso che faccia differenza, a quanti gradi arriva la cpu in uso normale
<atos> ora sta a 68°
<atos> con l'ultimo kernel che possiedo (3.5 )sta sui 71° di media
<jester-> iamintroble: cosa intendi per ripsirstino
<matti-007> iamintroble che hai fatto?
<matti-007> iamintroble che hai combinato?
<jester-> atos: fa vedere sensors
<jester-> atos: fra 68 e 71  è irrilevante
<atos> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5599707/ jester-
<atos> bhe se lo tocco con la mano si sente la differenza
<atos> prima era veramente bollente
<jester-> atos: la cpu è meno che è quella che conta
<jester-> atos: senti la ventola che cambia velocità usando il pc?
<atos> si certo ma cmq anche ora che ho aperto solo chromium va abbastanza veloce
<atos> quando usavo ubuntu 10.10 non sforzava così tanto
<jester-> atos: sei passato diretto da 10,10  a 12,10?
<atos> si
<jester-> atos: i diretti fra lts non sono mai andati completamente bene
<jester-> atos: proverei a reinstallare, basta non far formattare al partizione se vuoi preservare i dati
<atos> la 12.10 l'ho installata da pennina
<matti-007> che versione hai?
<jester-> atos: e proverie anche la live daily della 13.04
<atos> xubuntu 12.10
<matti-007> da installazione pulita?
<matti-007> iamintroble che hai combinato?
<jester-> atos: pennina o net sempre un aggiornamento diretto ha fatto
<atos> spe mi dici di non formattare ma io ho fatto quello
<jester-> atos: se poi avevi roba ppa è matematico che viene avnzamento sputtanato
<atos> quando ho aggiornato tutti i vecchi programmi  sono andati persi
<jester->  atos avanzamento è un conto, nuova installazione un altro
<atos> allora ho fatto nuova installazione
<atos> pero senza formattare
<atos> c'era scritto tipo installa sopra ubuntu
<jester-> atos: pii pel culo? come pretendi che nuova installazione mantenga programmi vecchi
<atos> lol
<atos> no era per spiegare
<jester-> se non ti spieghi bene la menata cmbia
<jester-> cambia
<jester-> atos: prova da live  12,10  se scalda prova la 13.04
<jester-> se scalda anche quella rimetti la 10.10
<atos> ok e quella che non scalda come la installo=?
<jester-> che il tuo pc non è simpatico ai kernel sucessivi
<atos> formatto?
<jester-> atos: hai home separata?
<atos> no
<jester-> atos: hai dati da salvare?
<atos> cmq la 10.10 non credo sia piu supportata
<atos> si ma li posso trasferire in un altro hdd
<jester-> formattae è l'ideale per togliersi i dubbi
<atos> ook
<jester-> a fine supporto contiuna comunque cambianddo il sources list
<atos> o.o non la sapevo questa
<atos> come si fa?
<jester-> non fa piu aggiornamenti kernel e sicurezza ma rimane il resto
<jester-> ti serve un progamma c'è
<atos> ho lubuntu in un pc molto vecchio che non posso aggiornare perchè altrimenti diventa lentissimo mi servirebbe cambiare la source così posso aggiornare alcuni programmi
<matti-007_> come siamo messi?
<jester-> atos: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository/SourcesList/EOL
<atos> ora lo provo grazie
<jester-> atos: ,a se la 10.10  non ce l'hai piu
<atos> cioe?
<jester-> hai detto di essere pasato alla 12,10
<iamintroble> che nesuno che mi sa dire come faccio ad reinstallare i driver video su ubunto 13.04
<jester-> atos: infatti dalla 12.04 certi hw vecchi sono stati abbandonati come retrocmpatibilita
<atos> no sto parlando di un altro pc jester-
<atos> dove ho lubuntu 10.10
<jester-> iamintroble: preciso come le precedeti che schda hai
<jester-> iamintroble: se hai una ati non fare nulla
<matti-007> atos come sei messo?
<atos> matti-007: provo qualche live e vedo se migliora
<atos> asd
<atos> jester-: i repository backports a che servono?
<matti-007> scusa ma mi si era bloccato il pc cosa devi fare?
<atos> matti-007: provo qualche live e vedo se migliora
<jester-> atos: c'è dentro qualche driver aggiornato
<atos> ok
<atos> bene sta andando
<atos> speriamo non si rallenti
<jester-> atos: da evtare sono solo i proposed
<atos> ok
<matti-007> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository/Backports
<matti-007> quindi installi i backports?
<matti-007> va bene e cosa vuoi fare in live?
<matti-007> ?
<atos> i backports mi servono per un altro pc
<atos> la live la provo per vedere se mi da ancora problemi
<matti-007> di che versione la live?
<atos> provo la 13.04 e la 12.10
<matti-007> a
<matti-007> con il kernel vecchio scalda troppo?
<atos> sta cmq sui 67°
<matti-007> a
<matti-007> ciao phenix01
<phenix01> Ciao matti
<matti-007> :-)
<atos> jester-: mi dice impossibile recuperare ppa di chromium di maverik
<atos> posso fare qualcosa per aggiornare chromium?
<jester-> atos: òasa perd i ppa
<jester-> atos: il server ppa è spento
<jester-> tolgi il repo
<matti-007> potresti reinstalla cromium
<atos> ok provo
<atos> 20min e non ha ancora finito di installare :D
<matti-007> installato?
<atos> nah
<matti-007> disinstallalo e poi scaricalo da qua   security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/c/chromium-browser/chromium-browser_24.0.1312.56-0ubuntu0.12.10.3_i386.deb
<matti-007> security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/c/chromium-browser/chromium-browser_24.0.1312.56-0ubuntu0.12.10.3_i386.deb
<atos> ma ho maverik non credo vada bene
<atos> cmq ho visto dal terminale che lo stava aggiornando
<atos> magari non è l'ultima verione ma meglio di prima
<atos> avevo la 6 xD
<matti-007> indi hai installato?
<atos> si sta ancora faceno
<atos> fancendo*
<atos> sta installando la 18
<atos> ora siamo alla 26...
<matti-007> poi vedi se funziona e no installi quella che yi ho linkato
<matti-007> ps perchè le installa tutte
<atos> ok
<matti-007> ps perchè le installa tutte
<matti-007> ?
<atos> tutte cosa?
<matti-007> le versioni
<atos> tutte?
<atos> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository/SourcesList/EOL ho fatto questo
<matti-007> [20:36] <atos> sta installando la 18 [20:37] <atos> ora siamo alla 26...
<atos> stava aggiornando
<atos> ahnn
<atos> intendo che l'ultima uscita è la 26
<atos> nel pc ha installato la 18
<matti-007> prova a fare gli aggiornamenti
<atos> fatto piu di così non va
<atos> devono aver smesso di supportarlo
<matti-007> forse
<matti-007> [20:39] <atos> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository/SourcesList/EOL ho fatto questo
<matti-007> perchè hai fatto quello?
<atos> per aggiornare i programmi
<atos> sto parlando di un altro pc eh :D
<atos> mi sa che eri uscito dalla chat
<matti-007> che versioni hai installato su quel pc?
<atos> lubuntu 10.10 sul desktop
<atos> è vecchio
<atos> 1.25ghz
<matti-007> perchè non installi roba nuova più leggera
<matti-007> il mio 1.66x2
<atos> ho provato mint ma mi dava problemi con il bios
<atos> poi non boota la usb quindi mi rompe lavorarci
<atos> spreco troppi cd :P
<matti-007> http://www.bodhilinux.com/
<atos> requisiti?
<matti-007> credo che vada sul tuo ma non c'è scritto?
<atos> ah ok trovati
<atos> wow 128 di ram
<atos> vedo come va questo lubuntu 10.10 aggiornato
<matti-007> ok
<atos> bene non trova la wifi :\
<atos> ah ok
<atos> naggia non va il flash
<matti-007> flash plugin
<atos> ?
<matti-007> flash plugin intendi?
<atos> si
<matti-007> Dai sudo apt-get purge flashplugin-installer; sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<atos> apt-purge command not found
<matti-007> sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<atos> ok
<atos> mi ero dimenticato get
<atos> sta installando sempre la stessa versione di prima la 11.2
<matti-007> e non funziona?
<atos> si funziona ma non mi va lo streaming
<matti-007> Credo sia un problema della cpu aspetta..
<atos> troppo vecchia?
<matti-007> http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=73&t=522058&hilit=guida+flash
<matti-007> ?
<atos>  Ma se tutto questo vi sembra complicatissimo, sappiate che installando google chrome avrete una versione di flash aggiornata ma funzionante, perché non affetta da questo bug.
<atos> provo la tua distro magari
<atos> vado a cena grazie di tutto matti-007  jester-
<matti-007> ciao
<matti-007> cc
<Eddyf92> Ho appena installato Ubuntu 12.04, purtroppo però si è verificato un problema, non riesco più ad attivare il WiFi
<Eddyf92> il pulsante sulla tastiera è completamente morto, sapete aiutarmi?
<matti-007> quale pulsante?
<matti-007> quale pulsante?
<jester-> Eddyf92:  rfkill list
<Eddyf92> il pulsante per attivare il wifi
<jester-> Eddyf92: e lspci | -i network
<jester-> Eddyf92: fa vedere la risposta ai 2 cmandi nel pastebin
<jester-> paste | Eddyf92
<jester-> !paste | Eddyf92
<ubot-it> Eddyf92: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<matti-007> prima funzionava?
<Eddyf92> emh, Jester scusami ma non capisco cosa vuoi che faccia, non sono un esperto, potresti spiegarmi più semplicemente?
<Eddyf92> Matti-007 quando avevo windows funzionava tranquillamente
<jester-> Eddyf92: devi dare i 2 comandi nel terminale e postare le risposte nel paste come indicato dal bot
<matti-007> Dai ctrl+alt+t
<matti-007> e scrivi il comando di jester
<matti-007> Poi dai anche jockey-gtk e vedi se hai driver disponibili
<matti-007> ?
<matti-007> ?
<Eddyf92> ho dato il primo comando rfkill list
<sacarde> ciao
<jester-> !paste | Eddyf92
<ubot-it> Eddyf92: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<sacarde> comem faccio per disabilitare compiz dalla 12.10?
<Eddyf92> 0: phy0: Wireless LAN 	Soft blocked: no 	Hard blocked: yes 1: hp-wifi: Wireless LAN 	Soft blocked: no 	Hard blocked: yes
<jester-> sacarde: usi gnome normale?
<sacarde> unity
<Eddyf92> questo è quello che mi è comparso
<jester-> Eddyf92: e lspci | -i network
<Eddyf92> -i: comando non trovato e: comando non trovato
<Eddyf92> ecco la risposta
<jester-> Eddyf92: e lspci |grep -i network
<matti-007> jockey-gtk
<Eddyf92> e: comando non trovato
<jester-> Eddyf92: lspci |grep -i network
<matti-007> sarcade in che senso compiz
<jester-> sacarde: unity è un plugin di compiz
<Eddyf92> 10:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG [Golan] Network Connection (rev 02)
<matti-007> jockey-gtk
<sacarde> jester-: ah.... ecco perche
<jester-> sacarde: o scelgi unity 2d al login o installi gnome-session-fallback e scegli gnome classic no effetti
<sacarde> capito
<matti-007> perchè non vuoi coompiz?
<jester-> Eddyf92: sudo rfkill unblock all
<sacarde> rallenta la macchina virtuale
<sacarde> jester-: ok grazie
<matti-007> Eddyf92 jockey-gtk
<jester-> matti-007: non sovrapporti
<jester-> intel va di serie
<matti-007> ?
<jester-> matti-007: se ti sovrapponi confondi
<jester-> non è una lotteria a indovinelli
<matti-007> cio`vale anche per te
<matti-007> :-)
<matti-007> ciao
<Eddyf92> quando ho messo sudo rfkill unblock all mi da come risposta
<Eddyf92> [sudo] password for edoardo:
<jester-> digita la pass che non ti farà vedere e dai enter
<Eddyf92> che pass devo mettere?
<jester-> la tua di user
<Eddyf92> perfetto
<jester-> che hai scelto installando
<Eddyf92> non è successo niente! ci riprovo
<jester-> Eddyf92: fatto?
<Eddyf92> si ma non è successo niente, mi da la stringa iniziale edoardo@edoardo-HP-530-Notebook-PC:~$
<jester-> Eddyf92:  iwconfig
<Eddyf92> wlan0     IEEE 802.11abg  ESSID:off/any             Mode:Managed  Access Point: Not-Associated   Tx-Power=off              Retry  long limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off           Power Management:off            lo        no wireless extensions.  eth0      no wireless extensions.
<jester-> c'è wlan0?
<jester-> c'è wlan0?
<Eddyf92>  IEEE 802.11abg  ESSID:off/any
<jester-> Eddyf92: devi usare il pastebin
<jester-> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Eddyf92> ok un attimo
<Eddyf92> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5600068/
<jester-> Eddyf92:  sudo iwlist wlan0 scan
<Eddyf92> wlan0     Interface doesn't support scanning : Network is down
<jester-> Eddyf92: prova a riavviare e non pigiare il tasto wifi
<Eddyf92> riavviare proprio il pc?
<jester-> Eddyf92: zi
<Eddyf92> ok
<Eddyf92_> Jester, ho fatto
<jester-> Eddyf92_: c'è la wifi nell'icona rete?
<Eddyf92_> il logo in alto a destra? no adesso c'è il simbolo della connessione con cavo
<jester-> Eddyf92_: c'è un interrutore da spostare o tasto da premere per attivare disattivare
<jester-> Eddyf92: c'è un interrutore da spostare o tasto da premere per attivare disattivare
<Eddyf92> si c'è un bottone
<jester-> spostalo su on
<Eddyf92> che si illumina se il wifi è attivo
<Eddyf92> non si è illuminato
<jester-> rfkill list
<jester-> fa vedere nel paste
<jester-> non è necessario che si illumini
<jester-> che sia su on
<Eddyf92> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5600089/
<Eddyf92> non posso capire se è su on o su off se non si illumina, è un bottone da premere
<jester-> Eddyf92: sudo apt-get install linux-backports-modules-cw-3.6-quantal-generic
<Eddyf92> ok adesso metto la mia password?
<jester-> sempre
<jester-> Eddyf92: sei con la 12,10 vero?
<Eddyf92> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5600098/
<jester-> Eddyf92:  lsb_relase -a
<jester-> Eddyf92:  lsb_release -a
<Ab3L> raga, ho installato un'applicazione con make, make install. come posso disinstallarla?
<jester-> Ab3L: se sorgente serio ha make uninstall
<Eddyf92> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5600107/
<jester-> se non ce l'ha devi fare a manina
<Ab3L> jester-: ossia? bastano degli "rm" ?
<jester-> Eddyf92:  lsb_release -a
<jester-> Ab3L: devi trovare dove cazz ha messo file e cartelle e togliere a mano
<jester-> Ab3L: prova whereis nomprogramma
<Ab3L> jester-: ok. non dovrebbe aver messo troppa roba in giro sparsa.
<jester-> Ab3L: in /usr/bin c'è l'eseguibile
<jester-> in /etc qualche cartella
<jester-> un /usr/share pure
<Eddyf92> Jester http://paste.ubuntu.com/5600123/
<jester-> Eddyf92: il pacchetto era per 12.10
<Eddyf92> io ho 12.04 LTS
<jester-> Eddyf92: sudo apt-get install linux-backports-modules-cw-3.5-precise-generic
<jester-> a occhio
<hh> xx
<Eddyf92> Jester http://paste.ubuntu.com/5600131/
<jester-> Eddyf92: s
<Eddyf92> ok sta scaricando.... ehm, cosa mi hai fatto fare? haha
<matt-007> ciao
<jester-> sta mettento qualche driver
<jester-> wifi
<Eddyf92> perfetto
<jester-> sperando ci sia quello giusto
<Eddyf92> certo che venendo da windows per gestire al meglio Ubuntu devi essere un drago
<jester-> Eddyf92: poi dai anche sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<jester-> Eddyf92: ma va. poi ci si fa la mano
<Eddyf92> lo do appena finisce di scaricare ed installare
<Ab3L> jester-: make uninstall ha funzionato. ma questo significa che devo sempre tenermi la cartella coi sorgenti che ho compilato, se poi un giorno voglio disinstallare?
<Eddyf92> ok dato anche quello
<jester-> prende roba?
<jester-> Eddyf92: sono comandi che scavalcano le varie gui coe software center
<jester-> si fa prima
<Eddyf92> con l'ultimo comando che mi hai dato ha fatto 0 aggiornati, 0 installati, 0 da rimuovere e 0 non aggiornati.
<matt-007> perchè in questo canale se mi loggo con matti-007 non posso inviare messaggi?
<matt-007> ?
<matt-007> ?
<matt-007> ?
<matt-007> ?
<Eddyf92> Ah non chiedere a me, sono l'ultimo arrivato
<aa_> c
<aa_> sono matt-007 mi spiegate per favore perchè mi state bannando?
<Eddyf92> jester: posso provare a far partire di nuovo il wifi?
<aa_> i
<jester-> Eddyf92: prova
<aa_> per favore!
<Eddyf92> niente...
<jester-> Eddyf92: riavvia
<aa_> qualcuno mi sente per favoree
<aa_> che cosa ho fatto di male?
<jester-> aa_: disturbi e assisiti con danni
<aa_> che cosa ho fatto di male?
<aa_> questo lo dici tu
<jester-> e ti intrometti creando cinfusione
<aa_> quindi sei tu l'unico che può assitere?
<Eddyf92_> jesper: fatto
<jester-> aa_: si assite con conoscenza non a spanne
<jester-> assiste*
<aa_> arriva lui...
<jester-> aa_: e siccome sono uno di quelli che moderano il canale è ti adegui o stai fuori
<aa_> se sei solo tu quello che puo assitere che ci sto a fare?
<jester-> non sono il solo
<krabador> aa_: scusa, per le discussioni non inerenti all'assistenza ubuntu vai  su #ubuntu-it-chat
<jester-> se vuoi rimanere o dai indicazioni giuste e non ti intrometti o stai fuori
<aa_> perchè non do le indicazioni giuste?
<aa_> x
<jester-> Eddyf92: nada?
<jester-> aa_: si chima anche trollare
<jester-> chiama
<Eddyf92> macchè...
<krabador> aa_: per tutto cioo' che non è inerente all'assistenza ubuntu, c'è il canale #ubuntu-it-chat, continuando cosi', evadi un'altro codice di condotta.
<jester-> Eddyf92: è strana la cosa fammi vedere lspci |grep -i network incolla qui che è una riga
<aa_> e siccome sono uno di quelli che moderano il canale è ti adegui o stai fuori questo è abuso di potere
<Eddyf92> il fatto è che nel menù a tendina non mi da proprio come possibilità "abilità connessione senza fili"
<DD3my> aa_, non insistere
<DD3my> aa_, ha ragione jester-
<Eddyf92> 10:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG [Golan] Network Connection (rev 02)
<jester-> Eddyf92: lspci -k |grep -i network incolla qui che è una riga
<jester-> è sempre andata quella scheda
<Eddyf92> 10:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG [Golan] Network Connection (rev 02) 	Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company PRO/Wireless 3945ABG [Golan] Network Connection
<jester-> non carica il driver ma non ricordo come si chiama
<aa_> :-)
<jester-> Eddyf92: sudo modprobe iwl3945
<jester-> Eddyf92: caricato?
<aa_> @jester:-)
<Eddyf92> non succede nulla
<jester-> Eddyf92: tornato la prompt senza errori?
<jester-> Eddyf92: accedi
<jester-> accendi
<Eddyf92> niente
<aa_> -;(
<Eddyf92> volevo dirti, se vado sul menù modifica connessioni, alla voce connessioni senza fili non compare nulla,
<Eddyf92> è possibile che il problema sia che devo configurare una rete senza fili?
<Eddyf92> adesso ho solo quella con il filo
<DD3my> aa_, hai problemi con ubuntu? oppure sei venuto a dare supporto ?
<jester-> Eddyf92: sudo gedit /etc/modules
<jester-> DD3my: trolla
<Eddyf92> si è aperta un'altra finestra, ti mostro il testo con paste
<Eddyf92> ?
<jester-> supperto è meglio che non ne da visto la preparazione
<aa_> apri una discussione qua http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewforum.php?f=49
<jester-> Eddyf92: aggiungi sotto: iw3945  salva chiudi e riavvia
<jester-> Eddyf92: aggiungi sotto: iwl3945  salva chiudi e riavvia
<DD3my> aa_, cosa dici? ti ho fatto una domanda
<jester-> DD3my: lascia perdere
<DD3my> almeno sii corretto e rispondi a cio che ti ho chieto
<jester-> non è il posto
<jester-> Eddyf92: iwl394 non 1w3945
<DD3my> jester-, lo so, pero è giusto che qualche volta le regole che si sono create vengano rispettate
<jester-> Eddyf92: iwl394 non iw3945
<Eddyf92_> ah ormai ho riavviato dopo aver salvato!!
<jester-> DD3my: non vale la pena dicutere il troll ci gode
<aa_> DD3my leggi http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5600209/
<jester-> Eddyf92: sudo gedit /etc/modules
<DD3my> jester-, kick
<jester-> Eddyf92: iwl394
<jester-> Eddyf92: iwl3945
<Eddyf92> Fatto
<jester-> nada?
<Eddyf92> niente
<jester-> Eddyf92: in winz funza?
<Eddyf92> yes
<jester-> non vorrei che fosse ciucca
<jester-> Eddyf92: avanza a 12.10
<jester-> perà è strano la 3945 mai ha avuto problemi
<Eddyf92> fermo fermo fermo che si sta muovendo qualcosa
<jester-> però
<jester-> facile che non caricasse il driver ma mettedolo in quel file lo fa per forza
<Eddyf92> sbam!!! funziona!!!
<jester-> aloha
<jester-> Eddyf92: per qualche ragione non caricava il driver in automatico
<Eddyf92> Non so come ringraziarti!!! grandissimo, complimenti per la competenza e la cortesia!! Davvero grande!!!!
<jester-> Eddyf92: siamo qui apposta
<Eddyf92> grazie ancora!! :)))
<jester->  la soluzione era semplice ma andava individuato il problema
<DD3my> ciao jester-  :)
<jester-> cià
<DD3my> enzotib, :)
<felice> sera
<felice> mi serve aiuto http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5600313/
<mibofra> ciao felice, dai un apt-get check
<jester-> felice: ppa del menga
<felice> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5600327/
<felice> sera jester :)
<mibofra> jester-, li faranno a posta sti ppa?
<felice> grazie mibofra
<jester-> si per smonchiare os altrui e far dannare noi
<felice> consigli?
<mibofra> felice, apt non sembra messo tanto bene
<mibofra> felice, sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/ppa.launchpad.net_ubuntu-defaults-it-team_ubuntu-defaults-it_ubuntu_dists_precise_main_i18n_Translation-en
<mibofra> e riprova
<mibofra> jester-, secondo me neanche li provano sulle loro macchine...
<jester-> mah
<felice> fatto il copia e incolla, nessuna reazione
<jester-> avere un ppa fa figo, poi non seguono lo sviluppo e aggiornamenti e fanno casini
<jester-> felice: sudo apt-get update
<felice> sta scaricando
<mibofra> felice: se dopo l'rm e l'update non da altri errori sei ok :)
<mibofra> jester-, faranno mai un tool ufficiale di rimozione ppa :D ?
<mibofra> (domanda retorica)
<mibofra> ok gente io vado :)+
<mibofra> felice, secondo me sei a posto :)
<felice> sta ancora scaricando, grazie ancora dell'aiuto, vi faro sapere
<jester-> felice: ellmadonna sta ancora facendo update?
<felice> si, mi sembra che ripeta un po, vediamo come finisce
<jester-> felice: apt-get update dovrebbe impiegare un paio di minuti
<felice> è in connessione telefonica, forse poca banda
<jester-> aaah
<jester-> cellofoni e chiavette vanno a lumaca
<a7x> jester- -o
<jester-> a7x: aloha
<a7x> ciao :)
<Fetentone> #ubuntu-it-chat
#ubuntu-it 2013-03-10
<Dario_> buonasera, ho ubuntu già installato, ma vorrei rifare un'installazione da capo. la prima volta ho fatto l'installazione automatica, mentre ora vorrei farne una manuale. avrei alcune cose da chiedere quindi.
<Dario_> innanzitutto, devo inserire il grub a mano in una partizione?
<Dario_> oppure viene fatto in automatico'
<Dario_> ?
<zAvo> Salve. Ho un problema con gli update. Sembra non riuscire a risolvere it.archive.ubuntu.com.
<zAvo> Ho provato anche a dare host it.archive.ubuntu.com 8.8.8.8 ma mi dice Host it.archive.ubuntu.com not found: 2(SERVFAIL)
<Disgrazieto> zAvo ciao stai utilizzando Ubuntu oppure qualche derivata?
<zAvo> 12.04
<zAvo> era qualche settimana che non lo aprivo, e prima andava senza problemi
<zAvo> funziona tutto, eccetto quello
<Disgrazieto> zAvo devi andare nelle impostazioni del gestore aggiornamenti.
<zAvo> archive.ubuntu.com va senza problemi
<Disgrazieto> Dopo che entri nelle impostazioni del gestore devi cambiare da "server italiano" a "server principale". Prova così.
<zAvo> eh... solo che ora si chiude da solo dopo un errore
<zAvo> dato che ha dei problemi con le dipendenze...
<zAvo> (che non riesce a trovare)
<zAvo> da terminale come posso cambiarlo?
<Disgrazieto> zAvo anche se apri il software center e dopo da lì vai nel centro sorgenti?
<zAvo> sì
<zAvo> crasha
<zAvo> no aspetta forse me lo fa fare dall'errore
<Disgrazieto> zAvo da terminale non so proprio. jester-: come si cambia il server italiano a quello principale da terminale?
<jester-> da sorgenti software
<zAvo> 'spe sto provando a fare l'update ora
<zAvo> forse me l'ha fatto cambiare
<Disgrazieto> zAvo ook.
<zAvo> ma... come mai 'sto casino?
<Disgrazieto> zAvo a me faceva la stessa cosa, poi ho messo il server principale ed è andato tutto ok.
<zAvo> han deciso di chiudere it.archive?
<zAvo> sembra andare, è riuscito ad aggiornare la cache
<Disgrazieto> Perfetto.
<zAvo> Grazie 1000
<Disgrazieto> Di niente. :)
<ToroBunto> we ciao ragà
<ToroBunto> ke magari qualcuno sa ndo stanno dei temi fighi?
<ToroBunto> cioe vabbe il tema ke ciò mo non è male
<ToroBunto> pero!
<ToroBunto> ciò il desktop col uccellino ed il tema quello orig di ubuntu però quello bianco XD
<ToroBunto> già cosi è figo pero
<ToroBunto> quando avevo windows avevo il tema glass
<ToroBunto> e io me chiedo nne ke magari c'è qualcosa de glass pure x ubuntu?
<ToroBunto> e lo so so e 2 di notte state tutti a dormi! XD
<ToroBunto> vabbe vah vado nell altra sezione
<qwertyytrewq> ciao
<qwertyytrewq> !list
<ubot-it> questo non è un canale per scaricare o di condivisione di contenuti
<akis24> buona domenica
<akis24> giorno
<bit67> ciao, qualcuno mi sa indicare una stampante ottima per ubuntu, possibilmente wiifi. Grazie
<PreppyRock> buongiorno
<PreppyRock> dopo un aggironamento ho perso la decompressione (estrai qui) dalla clipboard. i file rar e zip sono installati. qualche idea?
<akis24> bit67 guarda su google e accertati sia compatibile con linux
<akis24> PreppyRock specifica  meglio cosi magari ti si aiuta
<PreppyRock> ciao akis24 hai presente estrai qui del menù a tendina? ecco non c'è più
<akis24> prova a reinstallarlo... dal software center
<PreppyRock> akis24, a reinstallare cosa?
<akis24> uno dei programmi di compressione file
<PreppyRock> nisba akis24
<akis24>  o quello che avevi precedentemente insomma..  esempio > sudo apt-get install unrar
<PreppyRock> sono giù installati akis24 ho perso la funzione sulla scelta con il tatso destro sopra il file
<akis24> quando clicchi col destro del mouse comunque dovrebbe apparirti :  apri con altra applicazione
<akis24> selezioni nuovamente il programma per gestire gli archivi e risolvi
<PreppyRock> non mi sono spiegato akis24 se vai sopra un file compresso, e clicchi con il destro il menù dovrebbe proporti estrai qui. prima c'era adesso non c'è più
<akis24> si ho capito  tu clicca col destro e ti si apre una finestra giusto ?
<PreppyRock> eccerto
<akis24> bene allora hai diverse opzioni giusto ?
<PreppyRock> ok
<akis24> una dovrebbe essere : apri con altra applicazione
<akis24> clicca su quell'opzione e si apre un altra finestra
<PreppyRock> ma non mi propone un'altra applicazione possibile
<akis24> e li scegli : gestore archivi
<akis24> che versione di ubuntu hai ?
<PreppyRock> 12.04
<akis24> ok asp
<PreppyRock> akis24 uso gnome classic
<akis24> http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?t=497671  leggi qui
<PreppyRock> akis24, ne ho letto di tutti i colori. tutte le guide ed i consigli dicono di installare rar unra free e non free. ce ne ho più che nelle librerie di ubuntu
<PreppyRock> il problema è che rivorrei l'opzione nelle scelte del mouse. mi spiegai?
<akis24> si ho capito e infatti se hai perso l'associazione a quel tipo di file la devi ripristinare con la procedura descritta
<akis24> oppure aspetta magari qualcuno puo' aiutarti meglio di me
<PreppyRock> ok grazie per la disponibilità
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<jester-> ss
<jester-> sss
<cristian_c> ?
<jester-> si era messo un mode +m e nessuno poteva postare
<jester-> f
<jester-> f
<jester-> f
<jester-> f
<jester-> f
<jester-> ff
<jester-> f
<jester-> f
<jester-> f
<jester-> f
<jester-> f
<jester-> f
<jester-> f
<jester-> f
<cristian_c> lol
<jester-> f
<jester-> f
<jester-> sssssss
<jester-> sssssss
<jester-> sssssss
<jester-> sssssss
<jester-> sssssss
<jester-> sssssss
<jester-> sssssss
<jester-> sssssss
<jester-> sssssss
<jester-> sssssss
<jester-> sssssss
<jester-> sssssss
<jester-> sssssss
<jester-> sssssss
<jester-> sssssss
<jester-> sssssss
<jester-> sssssss
<enzotib> niente,
<DD3my> ciao jester- enzotib :)
<jester-> oìì DD3my
<DD3my> jester-, ma che stava succedendo prima?
<DD3my> è tutto sssssss  xD
<cristian_c> lol
<DD3my> ciao cristian_c :)
<jester-> DD3my: nulla si era settato un mode che non faceva postare nessuno in canale e poi provavo i bot per i floog
<jester-> flood
<shonce> ciao
<matti-007> x
<PreppyRock> buongiorno
<PreppyRock> dopo un aggiornamento ho perso la decompressione (estrai qui) dalla clipboard. rar e zip sono installati. qualche idea?
<cristian_c> PreppyRock, in che senso hai 'perso'?
<PreppyRock> ciao cristian_c
<PreppyRock> hai presente cliccando sopra un file compresso con il destro? appariva estrai qui... adesso non c'è più
<cristian_c> uhm
<cristian_c> PreppyRock, cat /etc/apt/sources.list && ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<oks4d> Accedi da sessione ospite e vedi se nenache li c'è il pulsante
<cristian_c> PreppyRock, su pastebin
<PreppyRock> cristian_c, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5601724/
<cristian_c> ommioddio
<PreppyRock> cristian_c, male hai? :-)
 * cristian_c cerca di riprendersi
<jester-> mai visto un sources casotto del genere
<oks4d> È gia
<cristian_c> jester-, e per ogni ppa ci sono due o tre versioni per release
<jester-> PreppyRock: LOL
<cristian_c> roba maverick, natty tutta insieme
<cristian_c> addrittura i ppa doppi
<cristian_c> driver rolling
<onebitxajax> mmmmmmmm
<cristian_c> la paccottiglia della paccottiglia
<jester-> mancano le belle di notte
<cristian_c> PreppyRock, e ti stupisci che ti manca l'opzione estrai?
<cristian_c> ti dovresti stupire che è ancora in piedi il sistema
<oks4d> Hai fatto avanzamenti senza formattare vero?
<PreppyRock> bene. ma a parte reinstallare cosa dovrei fare? cristian_c
<cristian_c> oks4d, nella guida NotaAvanzamento è scritto di disattivare i ppa
<jester-> si va bè dai quello di PreppyRock non è piu un os normale
<cristian_c> infatti
<jester-> e da cottolengo
<cristian_c> lol
<PreppyRock> ci sono altri che si devono esprimere? mi piacerebbe leggere la soluzione senza reinstallare
<cristian_c> PreppyRock, comunque non hai raggiunto il record di ppa, che è di 63
<cristian_c> Imbattuto.
<PreppyRock> che avrei vinto?
<jester-> PreppyRock: la soluzione è reinstallare
<cristian_c> lol
<PreppyRock> però... mica male come soluzione...
 * cristian_c si sente come il medico che deve dare la brutta notizia ai familiari
<onebitxajax> cristian_c: qusto sporco lavoro lo afccio di solito io
<cristian_c> PreppyRock, però, mica male come deastazione del sistema :D
<jester-> PreppyRock: e danni da ppa e roba esterna non sono supportati in questo canale, al max possiamo indicarti come rimuovere la feccia
<cristian_c> jester-, e ve n'è di feccia
<PreppyRock> bene. ti leggo
<cristian_c> compito improbo
<jester-> !ppa | PreppyRock
<ubot-it> PreppyRock: Un Personal Package Archive (PPA) è in grado di fornire il software alternativo non normalmente disponibile nei repository di Ubuntu offical - Alla ricerca di un PPA? Vedi https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - ATTENZIONE: PPA sono pacchetti di terze parti NON supportati il cui utilizzo è a proprio rischio. Vedi anche !addppa e !ppa-purge
<jester-> !ppa-purge
<ubot-it> Per disabilitare una PPA dai tuoi sorgenti e ripristinare i pacchetti di default di Ubuntu, installare ppa-purge e utilizzare il comando: sudo ppa-purge ppa: <repository-name> / <subdirectory> - Per ulteriori informazioni, vedere http :/ / www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<onebitxajax> ma il sistema funziona ancora o nemmeno fa il boot?
<PreppyRock> spiritoso
<onebitxajax> no domanda seria
<PreppyRock> idem la risposta
<cristian_c> onebitxajax, è vivo per miracolo, gli è scomparsa l'opzione per il gestore di archivi
<onebitxajax> cristian_c: quella quando fai il tasto destro fai estrai qui?
<cristian_c> PreppyRock, jester- ti ha indicato degli ottimi link su cosa fare
<oks4d> Hai altri problemi a parte questo peppy rock?
<cristian_c> PreppyRock, il resto (il lavoro) lo devi fare tu
<oks4d> Hai altri problemi a parte questo peppy rock?
<onebitxajax> oks4d: vai vai con il tuo problema. tranquillo che qui si gestiscono piu problemai alla volta
<PreppyRock> oks4d, sì certo il tempo...
<oks4d> tempo?
<PreppyRock> bene. grazie a tutti per le info. saluti
<cristian_c> ciao
<oks4d> ciao
<Serpico> ciao
<oks4d> ciao
<Al3x80> c'è qualcuno che può darmi una mano?
<Al3x80> ho problemi di grub
<shonce> che problemi?
<Al3x80> non si avvia
<Al3x80> ne ubuntu ne windows
<shonce> che errori ti da?
<Al3x80> mi da all'avvio... error: not a directory - grub rescue
<bau-> ciao a tutti, ho scaricato l'immagine iso di ubuntu 12.04, però non riesco a masterizzarla da windows perchè il programma mi dice che non ci sta nel cd, come posso fare? (non ho chiavette usb)
<shonce> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<shonce> dvd o chaivetta con unebootin
<shonce> Al3x80 http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<bau-> shonce, ma non dovrebbe starci in un cd?
<bau-> sono 690mb
<shonce> a me ci stava ma la 12.10 no..
<bau-> infatti ho scaricato la 12.04 a posta
<shonce> la mia 12.04 è da 735mb
<bau-> potrebbe essere il programma che uso x masterizzare?
<shonce> che programma che sitema operativo?
<shonce> grandezzza cd?
<shonce> bau?
<Al3x80> seguendo quella guida arrivo ad un punto che non va avanti
<bau-> allora, windows 7, cd burner xp, cd da 700mb (80 min)
<Al3x80> root@ubuntu:/# grub-install /dev/sda mkdir: impossibile creare la directory "/boot": Non è una directory
<shonce> Al3x80 che comando hai dato?
<Al3x80> grub-install /dev/sda
<shonce> 700 sono pochi e la 12.04 è da 735mb e che ti costa usare unebootin?
<shonce> Al3x80 ma hai montato anche /boot?
<Al3x80> e come? ho seguito passo passo quella guida
<shonce> non devi montarlose non lo hai suuna partizione separata
<shouldes> La 12.04 i386 ufficiale è 693MB mentre quella amd64 ufficiale è 695MB
<shouldes> Quella da 735MB che roba è?
<Al3x80> non lo so dov'è montato.. come lo scopro?
<shonce> ubuntu-12.04-desktop-i386.iso
<shonce> Non lo devi montare Al3x80
<shonce> per quello ti da errore?
<shouldes> http://www.ubuntu-it.org/download/grazie?release=lts&arch=i386&version=desktop
<shouldes> 693MB
<shonce> già
<Al3x80> non credo di averlo montato, a meno che non ci sia scritto
<shonce> rifai la guida senza dare: mount /dev/sda2 /boot
<shonce> e lo stai facendo da live?
<Al3x80> si, da live
<shonce> rifai la guida senza dare: mount /dev/sda2 /boot
<Al3x80> non l'ho dato
<Al3x80> semmai provo a darlo
<shonce> Prova
<shonce> se tida ancora errore dai: grub-install --recheck /dev/sda
<Al3x80> ma come faccio a sapere in quale sda è il boot?
<shonce> apri gparted è la partizione ha la flag boot
<Al3x80> gparted fa la scansione all'infinito
<shonce> aspetta 45 secondi
<shonce> au 700mb sono pochi
<shonce> bau*
<bau-> shonce,  ma l'immagine che ho scaricato è da 695mb , non dovrebbe starci?
<shonce> e no bisogna fare chiusura del disco bootloader..
<Al3x80> niente, gparted non va
<shonce> unebbotin è meglio: più veloce installazione e non sprechi un cd
<bau-> eh ma nn ho chiavette usb
<shonce> posta sudo fdisk -l
<shonce> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/
<shonce> bau dvd o cd più grosso o prova a cambiare programma
<bau-> ok
<Al3x80> root@ubuntu:/# fdisk -l  Disk /dev/sda: 500.1 GB, 500107862016 bytes 255 testine, 63 settori/tracce, 60801 cilindri, totale 976773168 settori Unità = settori di 1 * 512 = 512 byte Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes Identificativo disco: 0x47074706  Dispositivo Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System /dev/sda1   *        2048      206847      102400  
<shonce> postalo qui: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/
<shonce> se cambiano le colonne
<shonce> *no*
<Al3x80> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5602129/
<shonce> che cosè il secondo disco?
<shonce> che windows hai?
<Al3x80> 8
<shonce> che cosè il secondo disco?
<shonce> al boot premi il tasto per il boot menu e vedi se c'è windows
<Al3x80> partizione di sistema credo
<Al3x80> qual'è il tasto x il boot menu?
<shonce> ma hai due dischi /dev/sda /dev/sdb
<Al3x80> la chiavetta forse?
<shonce> hai una live usb?
<Al3x80> si
<shonce> ok
<shonce> cmq quella di boot è /dev/sda1
<Al3x80> quindi devo montarla
<shonce> si
<Al3x80> niente
<Al3x80> stesso errore
<vito59> ciao ragazzi, qualcuno sà spiegarmi come mai su 12.04 gnome system monitor  in cronologia di rete mi dà una scala non lineare? esempio 0-20-80-0-20-80ecc.ecc anzichè 0-20-80-100-120 ecc? praticamente non mi dà tre cifre o quattro ma solo due
<vito59> ho provato a disinstallalarlo,spento e riacceso il pc, reinstallato e..........uguale!
<Al3x80> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5602155/
<shonce> Dai: grub-install --recheck /dev/sda
<Al3x80> root@ubuntu:/# grub-install --recheck /dev/sda mkdir: impossibile creare la directory "/boot": Errore di input/output
<shonce> vito praticamente ti indica zero a metà?
<shonce> potresti dare sudo nautilus e dirmi che c'è nella partizione /boot
<shonce> ?
<shonce> ci sei?
<vito59> no, mi indica diversi zeri nella scala, se scarico a 200 KiB/s mi da diversi zeri
<Al3x80> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5602164/
<shonce> Prima dai exit
<shonce> Ma hai fatto qualcosa in particolare per ridurlo così?
<shonce> vito a me dice 1\2\3\4 kbs
<Al3x80> non lo so... ho provato a installare java sun
<shonce> come?
<vito59> extlinux, grub, poi i vari kernel
<shonce> Prima dai exit
<shonce> poi sudo nautilus
<shonce> cosa vito?
<shonce> Prima dai exit
<shonce> poi sudo nautilus
<vito59> queste sono le cartelle che ho in boot
<Al3x80> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5602171/
<shonce> e non si apre?
<vito59> ho già fatto sudo anutilus
<Al3x80> no
<shonce> vito non dico a te
<shonce> prova d aprirlo normalmente
<vito59> ah.ah ok
<shonce> vito a me dice 1\2\3\4 kbs
<Al3x80> mi apre la home..
<shonce> non vedi le partizioni a sinistra?
<Al3x80> si
<shonce> non ci sono
<shonce> ?
<Al3x80> si ci sono
<vito59> esatto, anche a me se non scarico nulla, ma se supero 100 al posto di cento mette 0 poi 20-30-40 ecc
<Al3x80> i 4 volumi
<shonce> e aprile una ad una fino a quando ne trovi una con i kernel ecc...
<akis24> ciao
<shonce> ciao
<shonce> vito non so cosa dirti
<shonce> prova a reinstallarlo:
<vito59> già provato
<shonce> Prova da sessione ospite a vedere se fa lo stesso
<Al3x80> non trovo quella con i kernel
<vito59> non fà nulla lo tengo così............ ciao
<shonce> Prova a dare sudo grub-install /dev/sda
<shonce> poi sudo update-grub
<shonce> ?
<Al3x80> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo grub-install /dev/sda Path `/boot/grub' is not readable by GRUB on boot. Installation is impossible. Aborting. ubuntu@ubuntu:~$
<shonce> come hai installato sun java?
<Al3x80> scusa, oracle
<shonce> come hai installato oracle
<shonce> ?
<shonce> come hai installato oracle
<Al3x80> x provare a risolvere un problema con un client java
<shonce> che guida hai seguito?
<shouldes> [16:09] <bau-> shonce,  ma l'immagine che ho scaricato è da 695mb , non dovrebbe starci?
<shouldes> [16:10] <shonce> e no bisogna fare chiusura del disco bootloader..
<Al3x80> http://www.isylea.it/forum/index.php?topic=21113.0
<cristian_c> lol
<Al3x80> ma non credo sia stato quello
<shouldes> è andato a comprare un DVD? rimane pure stazio in un semplice CD
<shouldes> *spazio
<leosacc> buondì :)
<shonce> io ho provato una volta rimanevo 2\3mb e non andava
<shouldes> shonce: io sono 7 anni che ci faccio stare iso da 699~702MB e non ho mai avuto un problema
<shouldes> quelle della 12.04 sono pure più piccole
<shonce> Al3x80 controlla se nel menù di boot c'è un opzione win8
<Al3x80> come lo controllo?
<Al3x80> non ci arrivo al menu di boot quando avvio il pc
<cristian_c> shouldes, la 12.10 è la prima su dvd
<cristian_c> 750
<shonce> devi premere il tasto che usi per fare il boot da usb
<Al3x80> ok, provo a riavviare e torno
<shonce> prova a premere anche c
<shouldes> cristian_c: infatti, un utente chiedeva se poteva mettere l'immagine CD su un CD e gli è stato detto di no
<cristian_c> ok
<shouldes> Per il menù di grub (quello che fa vedere se c'è windows) bisogna premere Maiusc
<shonce> lui riveve un errore dal grub
<shonce> e non parte nulla
<shouldes> Avrà un sistema con UEFI e magari sta usando la 64bit?
<Al3x80> niente, non c'è windows dal boot
<shouldes> Perché se usa la 64bit su disco MBR deve far partire PX (unità col supporto) e non ubuntuxx, dal boot menù
<Al3x80> solo hd, cd, usb
<shouldes> Se usa la 64bit su un discxo GPT deve installare in modalità UEFI
<shouldes> se usa la 32bit su disco GPT non partirà mai
<Al3x80> non uso la 32
<shonce> prima partiva tutto
<shouldes> Al3x80: che è? fisso? portatile? di che anno?
<Al3x80> fisso.. sarà di 3 annetti fa
<shouldes> Ha il bios o UEFI?
<Al3x80> bios
<shouldes> !md5sums | Al3x80
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'md5sums'
<shouldes> !md5
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum
<shouldes> controlla il supporto
<shonce> ma lui non riesce più ad avviare che l'md5
<shouldes> L'MD5 del supporto lo controlla con qualsiasi cosa, può anche avviare da un supporto e controllarne un'altro
<shonce> che supporto dev controllare?
<shouldes> quello che ha usato per l'installazione andata a male
<shonce> ma prima riusciva ad avviare poi un bel giorno il grub ha dato errore
<Al3x80> esatto
<Al3x80> il dualbot funzionava bene fino a ieri sera
<shouldes> Ora da errore grub rescue? qual'è l'errore preciso che da il grub?
<Al3x80> not a directory
<shonce> [15:54] <Al3x80> mi da all'avvio... error: not a directory - grub rescue
<Al3x80> prima era unknow filesystem... ho fatto sudo fsck -yv /dev/sdb8 e mi è cambiato l'fdisk -l e l'errore di grub
<Al3x80> diventando not a directory
<shonce> perchè hai dato quel comando?
<shouldes> [16:07] <Al3x80> ma come faccio a sapere in quale sda è il boot? /dev/sda senza 1-2 o altro, visto che sta nel MBR
<shonce> la apartizione di boot e /dev/sda
<shonce> ma il grb sta nell'mbr
<shonce> la apartizione di boot e /dev/sda1
<Al3x80> http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=552524
<shonce> non hanno risolto
<shouldes> Al3x80: in poche parola /dev/sda è il MBR che punta a grub che sta in /boot, cioè in /dev/sda8
<shouldes> quindi rifai la procedure scegliendo /dev/sda, non /dev/sda1~8
<shonce> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5602129/
<shonce> il boot è /dev/sda1
<shouldes> quella è la partizione che contiene i file di avvio di windows e ha il flag boot
<Al3x80> quindi devo seguire quelle istruzioni montando anche sda1?
<Al3x80> non ho capito cosa fare
<shouldes> l'MBR sta in /dev/sda, boot sta in /dev/sda8, su questo non ci piove
<shouldes> * /boot
<shouldes> Al3x80: devi fare correttamente la procedura di ripristino grub
<shonce> però ha fatto la proceduradi rispristino senza montare /dev/sda1
<Al3x80> mi reindicate la procedura corretta?
<shouldes> shonce: non gli serve montare /dev/sda1, che proprio non c'entra nulla con Ubuntu
<shonce> però ha fatto la proceduradi rispristino SENZA montare /dev/sda1
<shonce> ANCHE SENZA
<shouldes> Al3x80: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino  invece che sda2 usa sd8, il resto è come da wiki
<shouldes> *sda8
<shonce> ma perchè dev montare due volte /dev/sda8
<shonce> ?
<Al3x80> e al posto di sda1?
<shonce> aspetta...
<shouldes> Al3x80: dovevo scrivere al posto di sda1 e ho scritto sda2, non hai boot separata, quindi il passaggio sda2 non devi usarlo
<Al3x80> ma l'ho fatto allora
<Al3x80> quando deve installare il grub mi da l'errore
<shonce> al posta di sda1 sda7
<shonce> scusa sda8
<Al3x80> si
<Al3x80> http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=552524#p4341673
<Al3x80> questa qui anzi: http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=552524#p4341714
<shonce> si vede dall' fdidk -l
<Al3x80> e perchè non va?
<shonce> cosa?
<Al3x80> il ripristino del grub
<shouldes> Al3x80:  il wiki dice che se si ricevono errori bisogna dare grub-install --recheck /dev/sda
<Al3x80> non ha funzionato nemmeno quello
<shonce> prova a seguire la guida senza il grub-install
<shonce> ps ma lo hai dat il rcheck con montato sd8?
<shonce> *sda8
<shonce> se si ridallo
<shouldes> Al3x80: io darei anche una controllatina all'hard disk per vedere se ha problemi hardware
<shonce> se poi non funziona: prova a seguire la guida senza il grub-install
<shonce> ?
<Al3x80> mkdir: impossibile creare la directory "/boot": Non è una directory
<Al3x80> mi da questo errore
<shonce> con quale comando?
<Al3x80> sia questo grub-install /dev/sda
<Al3x80> che grub-install --recheck /dev/sda
<shonce> Posta sudo update-grub
<vaillor> ciao
<Al3x80> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5602311/
<vaillor> chi di voi usa thunderbird?
<vaillor> avrei bisogno di alcune delucidazioni
<shonce> cioè
<shonce> ?
<vaillor> ci sono delle "cartelle locali"
<vaillor> posta in uscita e cestino
<vaillor> vorrei capire a cosa servono
<vaillor> visto che cestino ce l'ho anche sotto ogni accoun
<shonce> il cestino nella barra laterale?
<vaillor> di cestini nella barra laterale ne ho 3
<vaillor> 2 sono per l'account gmail ed hotmail
<vaillor> un terzo sta sotto "cartelle locali"
<vaillor> volevo capire a cosa serve
<shonce> e quando lo apri che succede ma intendi cestini nella barra che scompare?
<vaillor> ...
<vaillor> fa niente
<shonce> nella barra che scompare?
<vaillor> il cestino c'è solo da una parte
<Al3x80> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo update-grub /usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: failed to get canonical path of /cow.
<shonce> non so cosa dirti forse è meglio formattare
<Al3x80> cmq nella barra di sinistra ho trovato la partizione con il kernel
<shonce> tanto per fare creci una cartella boot
<shonce> se non c'è già
<Al3x80> non mi fa creare cartelle
<Al3x80> vabbè, formatterò
<shonce> sudo nautilus non va...
<shonce> foramatta che è meglio.
<Al3x80> ok, la cosa migliore
<Al3x80> saluti grazie
<shonce> ciao
<ghibli> salve, qualcuno mi puo' aiutare?
<shonce> si
<ghibli> shonce ciao, da giorni non riuscivo ad avere alcun suono su kubuntu 12.10, ora cambiando cavo si sente pero in distorsione
<shonce> che cavo?
<ghibli> shonce  cavo HDMI connesso al  monitor da dove esce il suono tramite jack cuffie
<shonce> s eprovi con delle cuffietti come si sente?
<ghibli> non ne ho neppure un paio acci....
<shonce> prova con un livecd
<ghibli> shonce   cioe', scusa l'igno
<shonce> una cd\usb di ubuntu in modalità prova ubuntu e vedi se l'audio funziona
<ghibli> eh, non ce l'ho, me l'ha installato un amico
<shonce> potresti crearla al vole perchè l'unico modo per capire se è un problema hardaware
<ghibli> shonce  senti, sto usando clementine, ora ho disattivato l'equalizzatore e si sente un po' meglio
<shonce> ok alloar è software
<shonce> in un terminale dai alsamixer e abbassa un po le colonne
<ghibli> shonce cmq l'altro sistema op (w7) non mi da' questo problema
<shonce> ok alloar è software
<shonce> in un terminale dai alsamixer e abbassa un po le colonne
<ghibli> shonce   tutte?
<shonce> si
<ghibli> ok
<ghibli> non serve salvare?
<ghibli> shonce
<shonce> no
<ghibli> ok sembra proprio non distorcere piu'
<ghibli> shonce  grazie mille per l'aiuto e la paz
<shonce> di niente
<ghibli> ciao grazie di nuovo
<Ammammata> LibreOffice 3.5.7.2 su Ubuntu 12.04 (64bit), stampa in serie: ho un vecchio documento che prende i dati da un file Calc, Soci2011, e che voglio aggiornare prendendo invece dal file Soci2013. I problemi...
<Ammammata> nascono quando cerco di selezionare il nuovo file: me lo lascia fare ma non mi propone, come in quello vecchio, le tab del foglio da cui prendere i dati
<Ammammata> inoltre la voce database del mio LO è grigia :(
<Ammammata> Adesso ho aggiunto "a mano" il programma database, usando Ubuntu Software Center
<leosacc> ciao raga...
<shonce> xkjnx
<Ammammata> risolto :P
<Torpe> ciao a tutti
<Torpe> sto per installare ubuntu
<Torpe> ho un'ssd 120gb
<Torpe> qualcuno segue??
<enzotib> !help | Torpe
<ubot-it> Torpe: http://help.ubuntu-it.org
<enzotib> !aiuto | Torpe
<ubot-it> Torpe: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Torpe> ok
<Torpe> ciao a tutti, sto per installare ubuntu su ssd, volevo sapere se dava problemi e se esiste un programma che testa le performance dell'ssd, grazie
<jester-> Torpe: nel senso?
<jester-> Torpe: per ssd intendi disco o key
<frank_> ciao
<Torpe> un programma tipo atto disk benchmark, un hd corsair gt 120gb
<manuela> sera a tutti
<frank_> buona sera a te
<Torpe> buona sera
<frank_> qui si possono fare domande su ubuntu?
<jester-> Torpe: è noto che ssd ha prestazioni molto piu elevate diun convezionale sata
<manuela> vorrei spostare in'immagine al centro di una pagina di writer ma non trovo come fare
<Torpe> si si lo so. ma mi va lento.........con windows
<enzotib> !chiedi | frank_
<ubot-it> frank_: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<jester-> Torpe: non so se hdparm testa e maneggi pure gli ssd
<frank_> ok. è la prima volta, giusto per capire come muovermi.
<manuela> qualcuno ha esperienza con openoffice/libreoffice e la gestione delle immagini?
<Torpe> io non sono molto pratico di ubuntu, anzi faccio pena, ora provo ad installarlo, dove lo trovo sto programma??
<elisa> ciao
<frank_> sono nuovo a ubuntu ma entusiasta. l ho installato sul notebook e domani sul desktop. la mia domanda è: ubuntu versione normale o long time version (5 anni)? se uno installa quella normale dopo 2 anno deve reinstallarne una nuova? grazie^^
<Guest50788> c'è qualcuno disposto ad aiutarmi con ubuntu
<Guest50788> non sono pratica e ancora non riesco a capire come funziona
<HoldenC> frank_, al limite puoi fare l'aggiornamento quando finisce il supporto
<HoldenC> !chiedere | Guest50788
<ubot-it> Guest50788: Non chiedere di chiedere, chiedi e basta!
<Guest50788> va be praticamente non riesco a istallare alcuni programmi
<Guest50788> anzi non capisco se devo cercarli su internet o sul ubuntu software center
<Guest50788> poi in alcuni siti mi dicono di cliccare sul "terminale" ma non so cos'è e dove si trova
<HoldenC> Guest50788, quali? per il terminale premi ctrl-alt-t
<a7x> Guest50788, se hai problemi anche ad aprire un terminale, leggi il wiki l'introduzione è essenziale
<Guest50788> ho istallato bit torrent ma ogni volta che cerco di scaricare un film di dice una frase in inglese
<shonce> che problemi ci sono?
<Guest50788> aspè ora riprovo e ti dico con precisione cosa mi dice
<Torpe> provo ad installare
<Torpe> a dopop
<shonce> zbregz??
<jester-> Guest50788: l'ottimo transmission non ti garba?
<HoldenC> Guest50788, hai installato i pacchetti della lingua in italiano? inoltre scaricare films e' probabilmente illegale, non diamo supporto per questo tipo di attivita'
<jester-> le belle che pronto ma devi abilitare il repo parteners
<shonce> il torrent non è illegale ma lo è lo scopo per cui lo si usa
<Guest50788> @jester
<Guest50788> cos'è trasmission?
<jester-> Guest50788: un semplice client torrent
<Guest50788> quindi non posso scaricare film con ubuntu?
<shonce> Guest50788 trassmision è un client torrent io ti consiglio qbittorrent
<shonce> si che puoi
<jester-> Guest50788: puoi scaricare tutti i torrent che ti pare ma qui non si aiuta a scaricare roba coperta da diritti
<shonce> chi vi dice che scaricherà roba coperta da diritti?
<jester-> Guest50788: quindi transmission è un semplice ed efficace client poi cosa scarichi non sono affari nostri
<shonce> già
<shonce> però io ti consiglio qbittorrent
<jester-> devo vedere se è possibile fare colpi in banca via torrent comunque
<jester-> visto che rende tutto legale
<Guest50788> e con torrent
<Guest50788> trasmission
<Guest50788> come faccio a scaricarlo
<Guest50788> o non so
<HoldenC> se hai ubuntu e' gia' installato
<shonce> scricare film coperti da copyright è illegale ma il semplice client torrent no?
<jester-> Guest50788: abilita il repo partenrs ed extra poi fai col soft center
<shonce> senza?
<jester-> Guest50788: lo fa da impostazioni sistema--> sorgenti software
<shonce> trassmision per aprire un terminale Ctrl+alt+T e scrivi sudo apt-get install trasmission
<jester-> altro soft
<Guest50788> jester ma come faccio ad abilitare il repo partenrs (che scusate l ignoranza ma non so cosa sia)
<enzotib> shonce: è già installato transmission
<shonce> che idiota è vero
<Guest50788> una volta prenuto control alt t
<shonce> alloar che deve installare?
<Guest50788> cosa ci dovrei fare?
<shonce> che client vuoi installare?
<Guest50788> scusate ancora ma non me la cavo con il pc
<jester-> Guest50788: se è installato sta nel menu internet
<enzotib> Guest50788: Alt-F2 e scrivi transmission
<enzotib> Guest50788: se poi non ti piace e vuoi installare un altro client, è un altro discorso
<jester-> Guest50788: hai usato win o linux è il tuo primo sistema operativo
<Guest50788> si ho sempre usato windows e bene o male mi ci trovavo di più , mi sembrava più semplice
<enzotib> !nolinux | Guest50788
<ubot-it> Guest50788: Noi sei obbligato ad usare linux: per chiarirti le idee, leggi "Linux per futili motivi", http://www.ismprofessional.net/pascucci/documenti/lfm/
<Guest50788> lo so che non sono obbligata a usare linux ma lo preferisco l ho istallato
<Guest50788> va più veloce
<Guest50788> ed è pi
<Guest50788> ù
<Guest50788> sicuro
<Guest50788> ci devo prendere la mano
<enzotib> Guest50788: è evidente che un qualsiasi sistema nuovo va appreso e bisogna abituarcisi
<Guest50788> si lo so infatti sto chiedendo
<shonce> trassmission va bene??
<Guest50788> allora ho cliccato control alt t e mi si è aperta una finestra
<Guest50788> cosa devo scriverci?
<Guest50788> oppure a che cosa mi dovrebbe servire?
<Guest50788> ma siete andati via tutti?
<shonce> che vuoi sapere?
<Guest50788> mi avete detto di premere control alt t
<Guest50788> e mi si è aperta la finestra
<Guest50788> ma non ho capito a cosa serve
<Guest50788> e cosa ci dovrei scrivere
<shonce> Diversi comandi per installare rimuovere aprire programmi......................
<shonce> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/RigaDiComando
<shonce> Guest50788
<shonce> ???
<shonce> Guest50788???
<enzotib> [18:59:45] <enzotib> Guest50788: Alt-F2 e scrivi transmission
<shonce> meglio se per adesso i programmi li apre da garfica
<elisa1234> scusa ma si è disconnesso
<elisa1234> sulla finestra del terminale
<elisa1234> ci dovrei mettere dei comandi
<elisa1234> e dove li trovo su internet?
<enzotib> !comandi | elisa1234
<ubot-it> elisa1234: trovi i comandi base su http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/ComandiBase - Gestione di File e Directory: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/ComandiBase#gestionefiledirectory - Terminale e File Manager: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/RigaDiComando
<sin> ciao,da monitor di sistema il prog.gira ma non posso vederlo sulla scrivania.vers.12.04 il prog.è amule
<enzotib> elisa1234: per lanciare transmission, che è il client torrent di default, fai Alt-F2 e poi scrivi transmission
<elisa1234> grazie leggo le cose che mi hai inviato e ci provo
<elisa1234> grazie ciao
<shonce> ciao
<shonce> ah
<fufibirba> salve a tutti sono nuova ho un problema con ubuntu che mi da un errore, qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<jester-> !dettagli | fufibirba
<shonce> che errore?
<ubot-it> fufibirba: Per favore dacci dettagli completi. Per esempio "Ho un problema con..., sto usando Ubuntu versione... con interfaccia.... Quando provo a fare..., ottengo questo output: ..., ma mi sarei aspettato che facesse..."
<shonce> ....
<fufibirba> sto usando ubuntu 12.10 e a volte mi esce si è verificato un errore a un programma del sistema
<jester-> fufibirba: è normale e ti chiede se segnalare il bug?
<shonce> si è verificato un'errore di sitema
<shonce> dice così
<shonce> sì è normale tu segnalalo e non preoccuparti
<jester-> fufibirba: se un programma un po buggato crascia esce l'avviso
<fufibirba> si esatto  ubuntu ha riscontrato un errore interno usr/share/apport/apport-gpu-error-intel.py
<shonce> sì è normale tu segnalalo e non preoccuparti
<shonce> ?
<jester-> fufibirba: è normale, la segnalazione bug, se la si vuol fare, serve per migliorare
<fufibirba> si ho segnalato
<shonce> [Risolto]
<fufibirba> cosa devo fare x questo errore?
<shonce> niente tu lo segnali e magari gli sviluppatori fanno il bugfix
<jester-> fufibirba: nulla, chiudi il box e stop
<fufibirba> grazie jester troppo gentile
<shonce> modello stampante?
<mpaola_> ho un proble,a con la stampante, chi mi può aiutare?   la stampante è una hp - deskjet- 2050A -j510 , il driver installato è il suo trovato con ubuntu (10.04 lts) . La stampante con WIN XP funziona perfettamente.
<shonce> modello stampante?
<shonce> forse con ubuntu più nuovi funziona meglio
<jester-> mpaola_: multifunzione?
<mpaola_> si è anche scanner
<shonce> niente npon avevo letto
<shonce> forse con ubuntu più nuovi funziona meglio
<mpaola_> gli ubuntu più "nuovi" non sono compatibili con me...
<jester-> mpaola_: 12.10?
<mpaola_> 10.04 LTS
<shonce> perchè non sono compatibili
<shonce> ?
<mpaola_> i più nuovi non mi piacciono
<jester-> mpaola_: prova a installare hplip-gui e se la supporta installa con quello
<shonce> scarica il driver da qui: http://hplipopensource.com/hplip-web/install_wizard/index.html
<a7x> mpaola_, giusto per informarti, hai supporto ancora per un mese
<a7x> poi devi aggiornare.
<jester-> shonce: prima si fa con repo
<shonce> con quelli funziona meglio più funzioni
<shonce> ...
<dod_> mpaola_ se e' un problema di estetica metti 12.04 e poi cambi desktop e non usi unity.
<shonce> già
<shonce> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmbienteGrafico/Gnome/Fallback
<mpaola_> può essere una buona soluzione questa 12.04 senza unity......   jester, sto installando...
<shonce> mpaola
<shonce> ?
<shonce> mpaola?
<mpaola_> stampante accesa e collegata, ho installato hp-lip     .... e poi da terminale ho data hp-setup, s'è aperta la finestra, ma non appare nessuna stampante da scegliere per l'installazione
<shonce> scarica il driver da qui: http://hplipopensource.com/hplip-web/install_wizard/index.html
<shonce> mpaola/
<shonce> ?
<shonce> ?
<mpaola_> vado a vedere...
<shonce> ?
<mpaola_> ecco la risposta..."Ubuntu 10.04 supplies HPLIP 3.10.2 and it does not support your printer.  You must download and install HPLIP in order to use your printer with Ubuntu 10.04."
<mpaola_> hplip l'ho installato già
<jester-> mpaola_: carica hp toolbox
<shonce> Qual'è il modelo della tua stamapante?
<mpaola_> jester- , sto facendo....
<shonce> Qual'è il modelo della tua stamapante?
<a7x> hp - deskjet- 2050A -j510
<shonce> grazie
<mpaola_> allora: ho scaricato ed installato anche hp-lip
<mpaola_> ho disinstallato la stampante e l'ho staccata e riattacata alla USB.  Ubuntu la riconosce e mi chiede di cercare il driver come fa sempre.....ho fatto ANNULLA
<mpaola_> poi ho lanciato hp-setup ma non rileva nessuna stampante dalla USB
<shonce> come utlima speranza prova questo: http://sourceforge.net/projects/hplip/files/hplip/3.13.3/hplip-3.13.3.run/download?use_mirror=switch
<jester-> mpaola_: anche printer-driver-hpcups
<jester-> mpaola_: hplip-cups
<jester-> la stampa almeno ti va
<mpaola_> hp-lip-cups è installato, come si fa a lanciarlo?
<shonce> ?
<mpaola_> da sistema-> strumnenti -> stampanti   rileva la stampante collegata all'USB, invece  hp-setup non rileva niente....
<mpaola_> e quindi non riesco ada andare avanti
<mpaola_> se installo normalmente non stampa nemmeno la pagina di prova....
<jester-> mpaola_: lancia hp-tooòlbox
<jester-> mpaola_: lancia hp-toolbox
<jester-> a vedere se vede la stampante
<mpaola_> vado su setup device e ....non la vede
<jester-> !irc | shonce
<ubot-it> shonce: leggi le Linee Guida del canale su http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/LineeGuida
<manuela> chiedo aiuto con libreoffice
<manuela> ho creato delle pagine ma mi sono resa conto che non mi ha mantenuto lo stile. come posso impostare lo stile su delle pagine già create?
<birba_> chi di voi ha la versione 12.10? ubuntu
<fufibirba> qualcuno mi sa dire cos'è kubuntu?
<Ab3L> fufibirba: è un fork di ubuntu che predilige il desktop manager kde
<fufibirba> ok grazie. con ubuntu 12.10 mi esce sempre che c'è un errore ad un programma non so cosa fare
<manuela> nessuno che mi sappia indicare cosa fare?
<Ab3L> fufibirba: forse dovresti spiegare di che programma si tratta e che tipo di errore hai.
<Ab3L> manuela: pazienza. sono tutti inattivi da un po'. staranno cenando.
<fufibirba> ubuntu ha riscontrato un errore interno  usr/share/apport/apport/gpu-error-intel.py
<manuela> Ab3L, grazie, io nemmeno mi ero acorta di che ora si fosse fatta
<Ab3L> fufibirba: hai installato driver proprietari per la scheda grafica?
<fufibirba> ab3l non so, ho acquistato il pc portatile samsung ed era su questa versione ubuntu 12.04 poi l' ho passato alla 12.10 e da qualche giorno mi esce  quell' errore
<Sennar> Ciao a tutti ragazzi!! mi servirebbe una mano se qualcuno può essermi di aiuto, nel terminale vorrei visualizzare tutta la stringa della directory in qui mi trovo e non solo "Foto"
<Sennar> un po come se avessi il comando pwd sempre attivo
<Sennar> immagi no ci sia sempre di mezzo il file .bashrc .....
<Ab3L> fufibirba: se la 12.04 andava bene, rimetti quella che è LTS
<Ab3L> fufibirba: purtroppo non so dirti altro. oppure prova a cambiare driver della scheda grafica.
<fufibirba> come devo fare per tornare alla 12.04? scusa ma non son pratica
<Ab3L> fufibirba: intanto scarichi l'immagine iso. la masterizzi su un cd. inserisci il cd nel pc e lo riavvii. poi segui scrupolosamente le istruzioni a video.
<fufibirba> ok grazie e buona serata
<Ab3L> fufibirba: prego.
<Sennar> nessuno che sappia come aiutarmi?
<pietro966> salve, ho alcuni problemi a guardare alcuni video mi dice di installare wicrosoft Silverlight ma non mi installa come posso fare?
<Marino> Ciao a tutti
<Marino> Cercavo qualcuno a cui fare domande su ubuntu
<Marino> Ho installato ubuntu ma va male su Samsung nc10
<mibofra> Marino, dicci :)
<AndreaMello> aiuto installazione ubuntu 12.10 fermo su running post-installation trigger software-center
<Marino> Ogni tanto si blocca e devo riavviarlo manualmente potrebbero essere i driver
<mibofra> Marino, cosa noti di strano prima del blocco?
<mibofra> AndreaMello, quanto hai aspettato?
<mibofra> ci vuole un po per il software center
<Marino> Inizia con il login all inizio era veloce ora perde molto tempo
<mibofra> Marino, succede, anche se operazioni di pulizia dovrebbero ringiovanirlo
<AndreaMello> guarda sono piu o meno due ore è normale
<Marino> Poi entra e de molto lento capita che apro il terminal e si blocca posso rifargliela secondo voi l installazione da capo
<Sennar> io proverei reinstallando....
<Marino> Ma devo cercare i driver prima per Samsung nc10 secondo voi
<Sennar>  mi servirebbe una mano se qualcuno può essermi di aiuto, nel terminale vorrei visualizzare tutta la stringa della directory in qui mi trovo e non solo "Foto" un po come de avesse il comando pwd sempre attivo...cosa screvere nel PS1 in .bashrc per ottenerlo?
<AndreaMello> nessun aiuto? sono normali due ore per questo software-center?
<krabador> AndreaMello, 2 ore per fare cosa?
<AndreaMello> installando la 12.10 si è fermato su running post-installation triggersoftware-center
<krabador> AndreaMello, eri nella 12.10 ed hai fatto installare qualcosa, e si è bloccato in quel punto?
<AndreaMello> avevo Windows volevo passare a ubuntu l'ho scaricato ho seguito la guida e durante l'installazione si è fermato li da due ore
<mibofra> AndreaMello, beh, aspetta un'altro pochino
<mibofra> ...oppure hai qualche settore dell'hd danneggiato
<AndreaMello> speriamo di no con windows andava bene... cmq in ogni caso nn bisogna saltarlo no? se faccio skip che succede?
<DD3my> Buonanotte a tutti :)
<salvo68> salve!!! c'è qualcuno che piò aiutarmi
<mibofra> salvo68, ciao dicci tutto
<mibofra_smart> sono ritornato :))
<mibofra_smart> ciao ragazzi :)
<Sennar_> buonasera!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
#ubuntu-it 2014-03-03
<paolo1> salve
<paolo1> che banni
<paolo1> ci sono i log
<akis24> giorno
<ezio_> sto cercando un utente che sappia qualcosa sull'app tv-player
<glpiana> ola
<enry44> ciao come stai
<Efrem95> salve a tutti
<Efrem95> Io ho intenzione di istallare ubuntu sul mio tab 2 10.1, ma mi chiedevo: ma le applicazioni che posso istallare su ubuntu touch, sono le stesse di android?
<jester1-> 'ngiorno
<birba85> sapete se si può installare ubuntu su tablet android ?
<jester1-> !tablet | birba85
<ubot-it> birba85: Ubuntu su Nexus7 https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Nexus7
<birba85> ho un tablet mediacom con android
<glpiana> http://www.ubuntu-it.org/scopri-ubuntu/ubuntu-touch
<birba85> grazie a tutti
<gabry> jester!!
<gabry> avrei bisogno di supporto :\
<glpiana> !aiuto | gabry
<ubot-it> gabry: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<gabry> Come si installano i driver video?
<glpiana> gabry, per che scheda?
<gabry> 9600 gt
<glpiana> gabry, è una nvidia?
<gabry> si
<glpiana> !nvidia | gabry
<ubot-it> gabry: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/#head-526b368399a9808654cfd571a9860043c8ab2789
<gabry> ho kubuntu
<gabry> seguo lo stesso il link?
<glpiana> gabry, sì
<gabry> grazie :)
<glpiana> gabry, ma su kubuntu, nelle impostazioni di sistema, dovresti avere la voce relativa al manager dei driver
<gabry> Sistema > Driver aggiuntivi
<glpiana> sì
<gabry> vorrei farvi vedere cosa compare in Driver aggiuntivi
<gabry> tramite immagine
<glpiana> !image | gabry
<ubot-it> gabry: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<gabry> rieccomi
<gabry> http://imagebin.org/296823
<glpiana> gabry,  se clicchi sull'ultimo dell'elenco che cosa appare?
<gabry> attivo ma non in uso
<glpiana> gabry, apri un terminale e scrivi: lspci
<glpiana> !paste | gabry
<ubot-it> gabry: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<gabry> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7027521/
<Alessio> ciao a tutti
<glpiana> gabry, ora su pastebin metti l'output di: lsmod
<Alessio> sono un nuovo utente linux, volevo sapere se è possibile spostare la barra unity in basso, su ubuntu 12.04
<gabry> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7027524/
<glpiana> gabry, stai già usando i driver porprietari nvidia
<glpiana> Alessio, no, non è possibile
<gabry> quindi vado sereno?
<Alessio> ciao glpiana grazie per avermi risposto, ho visto in alcuni forum, la possibilià di farlo , ma non riesco a seguire la procedura
<glpiana> gabry, non saprei. ti da problemi la scheda video?
<gabry> no, però ho notato che i colori su youtube sono sballati
<gabry> ho provato a vedere se flash player fosse a posto e così sembra che sia..
<gabry> glpiana cosa faccio per youtube?
<glpiana> gabry, non hai descritto che problema hai
<gabry> ah scusa
<gabry> praticamente ogni video che guardo su youtube ha i colori sballati
<glpiana> gabry, non so dirti
<gabry> come si fa ad installare adobe?
<gabry> flash player
<gabry> !adobe
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'adobe'
<gabry> ! flash player
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'flash player'
<gabry> @ubot-it
<gabry> ! ubot-it
<ubot-it> descrizione comandi: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/UbotIt ; voci presenti nel database: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/UbotIt/Voci ; richiedere aggiunta voci: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/UbotIt/DaAggiungere
<gabry> glpiana come faccio ad installare adobe flash player?
<gabry> ! adobe
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'adobe'
<gabry> ! adobe flash player
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<gabry> LOL
<jester-> !flah | gabry
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'flah'
<jester-> !flash | gabry
<ubot-it> gabry: Guida all'installazione del plugin Flash: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Flash | Guida alla risoluzione dei problemi di Flash: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Flash#Risoluzione_dei_problemi | Per problemi con CPU vecchie: http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=73&t=522058
<gabry> (Y) bella!!
<davide_> raga tutte le volte che apro thunderbird mi chiede sempre il profilo, come devo fare
<davide_> devo andare
<davide_> quit
<alessandro_> ciao a tutti
<alessandro_> vorrei se esiste un gruppo ubuntu in ancona
<jester-> alessandro_: forse esiste un lug linux
<alessandro_> grazie provo a cercarlo con quel nome
<alessandro_> sto' scaricando ubuntu lo metto in un dischetto poi come faccio x istallarlo
<cybernova> !installazioen | alessandro_
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'installazioen'
<cybernova> !installazione | alessandro_
<ubot-it> alessandro_: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<davide1> ciao tutte le volte che apro thunderbird mi chiedo il profilo, allore devo rifarlo. e tutto funziona, quando chiudo e apro mi chioede sempre il profilo
<jester-> davide1: rinomina la .thinderbid e rifai
<davide1> come rinomina thunderbird in che modo
<jester-> se lo rifà hai i permessi nella home a buone done
<jester->  per es in .thunderbird.sticass
<davide1> devo dare un altro nome
<jester-> eh
<jester-> cosi è ripristinabile
<jester-> rimettendo u nome originale
<davide1> come mai , tutto questo procedimanto che in qwindows non esiste
<jester-> esiste anche in winz solo che sta infognata in altra cartella
<jester-> tutte le app hanno una dir di configurazione anche il winz
<jester-> solo che in winz puoi sminchiare meno roba in particolar modo i permessi
<davide1> come devo fare
<jester-> davide1: ma parli di winz o di ubuntu
<jester-> <davide1> come mai , tutto questo procedimanto che in qwindows non esiste
<jester-> quindi stai in winz, o no
<davide1> parlo di ubuntu 13.10
<jester-> visualizza i file nascosti e rinomina sa cartella
<jester-> menu visualizza del file manager o control-h
<davide1> ok. grazie adesso vado a provare
<foggy89_> k
<foggy89_> ciao  a tutti
<foggy89_> c è qualcuno?
<jester-> !qualcuno | foggy89_
<ubot-it> foggy89_: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<foggy89_> ah ok perfetto...scusate sono nuovo e non so orientarmi bene, comunque il mio problema è creare un compilatore che mi traduca file scritti da C  in linguaggio assembly MIPS
<foggy89_> qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<jester-> !qualcuno | foggy89_
<ubot-it> foggy89_: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<jester-> !chat | foggy89_
<ubot-it> foggy89_: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<matteob> ciao ragazzi, vorrei connettere tramite WI FI il mio pc su cui ho installato l'ultima versione di ubuntu a un altro pc su cui è installato windows XP, per poter scambiare dei file. Da dove dovrei cominciare?
<jester-> matteob: con samba, installi samba-system-config e lo usi per configurare la condivisione
<jester-> su xp devi abilitare condivisione file e carelle e sceglere quali condividere
<matteob> ok grazie adesso provo!
<ubunuuuu> ho istallato ubuntu su un dvd ora come faccio a formattare e istallare il siste,a?
<Cristy_na> ciao a tutti
<Cristy_na> come si fa a vedere le anteprime dei file raw? ho ubuntu 13.10 e ho parecchie foto raccolte in cartelle. io vorrei avere delle specie di thumbnail per poter scegliere quale foto aprire
<Cristy_na> ma non sono molto pratica...mio marito ha installato ubuntu da poco
<fabio_cc> Cristy_na, prova Rawstudio
<Cristy_na> va semplicemente instllato?
<fabio_cc> Cristy_na, si si trova nei repository di ubuntu
<Cristy_na> ma serve per visualizzare i file raw o da anche le anteprime aprendo la cartella?
<fabio_cc> Cristy_na, ah tu vorresti le anteprime, avevo letto male
<Cristy_na> eh si...ho provato a cercare nel web ma non ho trovato rirposta
<Cristy_na> per aprire i file uso raw therapee
<fabio_cc> Cristy_na, prova sudo apt-get install gnome-raw-thumbnailer
<fabio_cc> Cristy_na, ok per aprirli continua ad usare quello che vuoi
<fabio_cc> Cristy_na, per le anteprime invece prova gnome-raw-thumbnailer
<dimitri> salve, ho fatto un paio di installazioni ubuntu e vorrei mettere la home in un disco comune. come monto il terzo disco e come faccio a condividere la cartella home con più installazioni ?
<dimitri> jester-, voglio usare un disco per condividere dati tra due installazioni diverse di ubuntu e vorrei anche fare in modo che la home delle due installazioni punti alla stessa cartella dove metto i vari documenti, video, musica etc.... si può fare ?
<dimitri> ho 3 partizioni, su due ho messo gli ubuntu e la terza vorrei condividerla
<fabio_cc> dimitri, non mi sembra consigliabile la home condivisa, perché nella home ci sono tutte le cartelle nascoste (quelle che iniziano con il punto) che contengono i settaggi delle applicazioni installate
<dimitri> mi interessa condividere documenti video immagini etc etc
<dimitri> le cartelle con i dati x capirci
<dimitri> dropbox ubuntu one etc
<dimitri> cosi condivido anche tra mac windows e linux
<fabio_cc> dimitri, dovresti tenere i dati in una partizione che usi con tutti i sistemi, ma non impostare la stessa home
<dimitri> fabio_cc, ok capito che in home c'e' altro che non va condiviso.... mi dite come fare ?
<fabio_cc> dimitri, io lascierei le singole home nelle rispettive partizioni dove hai i 2 ubuntu, e metterei i dati nella terza partizione
<fabio_cc> dimitri, tra l'altro devi usare un file system che vada bene per tutti e 3 i sistemi
<dimitri> fabio_cc, concordo tanto i dati sono in documenti immagini etc etc
<dimitri> ntfs
<fabio_cc> dimitri, se mac legge ntfs allora va bene
<dimitri> yes
<fabio_cc> dimitri, a maggior ragione, non potresti avere impostare la home di ubuntu su una partizione ntfs
<dimitri> non sono riuscito a far leggere a linux mac in nessun modo
<dimitri> e quindi ntfs per i dati x tutti
<fabio_cc> dimitri, si su quella ntfs metti tutti i dati che vuoi
<dimitri> fabio_cc, cominciamo a configurare fstab mi dai una mano ?
<fabio_cc> dimitri, perché lo vuoi toccare, vuoi che te la monti automaticamente?
<dimitri> si se configuro dropbox o altro poi fa casini se parte senza che vede il disco
<dimitri> metto dimitri@dimitri-MacBookPro:~$ sudo mount uuid=F01C18F41C18B794 /media/mydata ntfs-3g defaults 0 0 in fstab che dici
<dimitri> ops
<dimitri> scusa è partito un incolla di troppo
<fabio_cc> dimitri, cosi a memoria non mi ricordo la sintassi di fstab
<fabio_cc> !fstab | dimitri
<ubot-it> dimitri: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Fstab
<fabio_cc> dimitri, di sicuro ti serve l'opzione auto
<dimitri> ok montato il disco su /media/mydata
<dimitri> ora come faccio a dire che documenti immagini musica etc non va sul disco da 20 gb dell'installazione ma su media/mydata che è di 400 gb ?
<fabio_cc> ma a ubuntu?
<dimitri> si
<fabio_cc> dimitri, be quelle sono cartelle che stanno nella home di ubuntu quindi non puoi, puoi farti dei collegamenti volendo, oppure accedi direttamente la partizione montata
<dimitri> non si possono fare link simbolici
<dimitri> e mandarli su un altra cartella
<fabio_cc> dimitri, si potresti fare dei collegamenti simbolici e piazzarteli dove vuoi tu
<eddybrok> buona sera signori , ho appena installato ubuntu ma non riesco ad impostarlo in lingua italiana , potete aiutarmi ?
<dimitri> fabio_cc, non sono pratico ed ho perso la manualità ma ricordavo che si poteva fare
<fabio_cc> dimitri, clic col destro sulla cartella -> crea collegamento non ti funge?
<fabio_cc> dimitri, adesso scusami ma vado di fretta, se non hai ancora risolto prova a vedere se c'è qualcun'altro che può continuare ad aiutarti
<dimitri> si mi esce
<fabio_cc> dimitri, se te lo ha fatto spostalo dove vuoi tu
<dimitri> una volta fatto che faccio lo sposto su media/mydata ?
<dimitri> ok
<fabio_cc> no
<dimitri> tutto il contrario ?
<fabio_cc> dimitri, il collegamento non punta a cartelle che stanno su /media/mydata?
<fabio_cc> dimitri, io pensavo che volessi metterti nella home di ubuntu i collegamenti alle cartelle su /media/mydata
<fabio_cc> quindi sarebbe il contrario
<dimitri> appunto
<fabio_cc> dimitri, allora si, il collegamento lo devi fare alle cartelle su media, e poi piazzartelo nella home di ubuntu
<fabio_cc> dimitri, io personalmente accederei direttamente alla partizione, senza collegamenti
<fabio_cc> dimitri, comunque questo lo scegli tu
<dimitri> perfetto
<dimitri> funge
<fabio_cc> dimitri, bene :)
<dimitri> posso farlo con documenti immagini musica e le altre cartelle di sistema secondo te
<dimitri> o si incacchia ?
<fabio_cc> dimitri, fatti i collegamenti che vuoi, e ricordati che i dati condivisi sono quelli della terza partizione, quindi se metti roba direttamente nella home di ubuntu poi non le vedi dagli altri sistemi
<fabio_cc> dimitri, adesso vado sul serio, se hai ancora quesiti da porre vedi se c'è qualcun'altro che può aiutarti :)
<fabio_cc> buona serata  tutti
<fabio_cc> a tutti
<akis24> sera
<gabry> buonasera gente :)
<gabry> Come faccio a bloccare i pop up?
<gabry> !popup
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'popup'
<gabry> !pop up
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'pop up'
<gabry> ! popup
<gabry> ! pop up
<cristian_c> ?
<gabry> come faccio a bloccare i pop up?
<cristian_c> di cosa?
<gabry> rekonq
<cristian_c> gabry, spiegati, che problemi riscontri?
<gabry> quando navigo da rekonq si aprono pop up e siti vari. c'è un modo per bloccare pubblicità, banner, pop up e qualsiasi altra boiata che sporca la pagina web?
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> gabry, non è che si tratta di flash, lol
<cristian_c> ?
<gabry> flash?
<gabry> adobe intendi?
<cristian_c> eh
<cristian_c> non è roba flash quella?
<gabry> ma che ne so..hai presente quelle pagine di incontri e balle varie?
<ste_> sera c'è qualcuno che mi può aiutare
<ste_> ?
<akis24> !qualcuno
<ubot-it> la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<cristian_c> gabry, hai il plugin di flash installato?
<ste_> :) volevo installare ubuntu sulla mia macchina, è dotata di intel i5, dovrei scaricare la 64? o la i386?
<akis24> ste_: di certo supporta la 64 quindi ..
<gabry> credo di si ma mi da problemi quando visualizzo dei video sul tubo
<cristian_c> gabry, che problemi?
<gabry> i colori rgb sono sballati
<cristian_c> gabry, e questo cosa c'entra con i 'popup'?
<gabry> è un'altra cosa, però ho anche questo problema, per i pop up in effetti cosa potrei fare?
<ste_> ok perfect, altra domanda ora come ora sto utilizzando una distro fedora,  volevo sostuirla con ubuntu... sulla macchina ho anche una partizione windows 8 in efi, teoricamente lanciando l'installazione ubuntu e selezionando la partizione fedora dovrei riuscire a cancellere fedora e al suo mettere ubuntu? magari anche ridemnsionando la partizione?
<cristian_c> gabry, disattiva il plugin flash
<cristian_c> dal browser
<akis24> ste_: si puoi farlo ovvio
<gabry> come si fa?
<cristian_c> gabry, dalla pagina dei plugin  del browser
<cristian_c> ste_, prova prima in live
<gabry> che non so quale sia
<cristian_c> lol
<gabry> ahahhahahah
<cristian_c> gabry, about:plugins
<gabry> scusa l'ignoranza ma sono completamente nuovo di kubuntu
<cristian_c> che c'entra kubuntu?
<gabry> ma che..
<cristian_c> a parte che non so come funza rekonq
<ste_> ah ok per vedere se funge tutto? o per ripartizionare? dite che poi il grub avrò problemi?
<gabry> scheda vuota
<cristian_c> gabry, immagino lo stesso modo degli altri browser
<gabry> uso solo questo
<akis24> ste_: verifica che funzioni tutto e poi segui la procedura di installazione per uefi
<cristian_c> ste_, quando installi il sistema immagino che grub venga aggiornato
<cristian_c> gabry, non hai mai usato un browser?
<gabry> si lo sto usando ahahhahah
<gabry> rekonq è un browser
<cristian_c> ma va?
<ste_> ok dai bene scarichiamo e proviamo speriamo di fare cavolate... grazie per le info!!!! :)
<gabry> appunto
<gabry> sto usando rekonq
<cristian_c> gabry, su, accedi alla pagina dei plugin del browser, come faresti con qualunque altro browser
<gabry> about:plugins?
<cristian_c> eh
<gabry> pagina bianca
<cristian_c> ?
<gabry> rimane la pagina bianca
<cristian_c> gabry, vai in configurazione
<gabry> ok
<cristian_c> configure rekonq
<cristian_c> webkit
<gabry> ok
<cristian_c> plugin settings
<cristian_c> manually load plugins
<gabry> ok
<cristian_c> poi ok
<gabry> ora?
<cristian_c> riavvia il browser
<gabry> rieccomi
<gabry> ancora niente su about:plugins
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> gabry, riscontri problemi?
<gabry> pubblicità e ads
<cristian_c> -,-
<dog_> buona sera
<dog_> c'è qualcuno che può fornirmi supporto tecnico per installazione ubuntu?
<akis24> dog_: dicci
<dog_> grazie in anticipo.
<dog_> Ho un pc hp 160 gb 1gb ram ed installato wndows xp che occupa interamente hard disk.
<dog_> quando installo ubuntu 12.04 da live dvd non mi permette di affiancare il sistema.   Mi da soltanto la possibilità di installare ubuntu o fare installazione manuale.
<akis24> dog_: sei da live ora ?
<dog_> no, ora sono su un altro pc con win vista
<akis24> dog_:  dovresti deframmentare windows e poi usando la live di ubuntu tramite gparted ridimensionare la partizione di windows per poi crearne una estesa dove creare le partizioni per ubuntu
<dog_> potrei perdere dati in win xp?
<akis24> dog_: non dovresti ma il rischio esiste sempre quando si toccano le partizioni  sarebbe bene avere un backup
<akis24> dog_: se posti qualche screen da live ci accertiamo di tutto comunque
<dog_> ok, sei stato gentile ed esauriente akis24.  Ormai non posso fare le operazioni questa sera, ma domani sera se sei in chat ti farò sapere.
<akis24> va bene qualcuno trovi sempre
<dog_> Grazie di nuovo per la gentilezza akis24.
<akis24> di nulla
<NewXubuntu> buonasera a tutti, chi mi può aiutare? ho appena installato xubuntu.......vorrei sapere se e dove, posso trovare degli antivirus e quale versione. Volevo installare AVG dato che è presente sul mio pc windows , ho visto che esiste anche per linux, ma che versione si installa?
<krabador> NewXubuntu, non servono di base antivirus su linux
<NewXubuntu> ne vorrei uno lo stesso, per ulteriore sicurezza
<NewXubuntu> quali tra questi ? http://free.avg.com/us-en/download.prd-alf
<jester-> NewXubuntu: c'èclamav nei repo
<jester-> NewXubuntu: per roba esterna non assistiamo
<NewXubuntu> oltre a clamav cosa c'è? ... ma avg non lo avete proprio installato?
<jester-> NewXubuntu: per fare che
<nEWxUBUNTU> HEY
<jester-> aiò
<nEWxUBUNTU> KRABADOR , potresti farmi il copia e incolla, di quello che mi avevi scritto poco fa? mi si è chiusa la chat?
<jester-> <krabador> NewXubuntu, non servono di base antivirus su linux
<krabador> nEWxUBUNTU, semplicemente che su linux di base non servono antivirus, puoi, come osservato da jester- , provare clamav, disponibile nei repository
<krabador> per altri prodotti, libero di scegliere quello che vuoi
<nEWxUBUNTU> grazie.ora lo cerco........ posso sapere come mai avete scelto clamav ?
<jester-> nEWxUBUNTU: è scelta degli sviluppatori ma non lo una nessuno
<krabador> nEWxUBUNTU, non lo usa nessuno
<krabador> nEWxUBUNTU, è li' tanto per esserci
<jester-> che ci sia clamav o marca elefante fa lo stesso
<nEWxUBUNTU> ma come si fa a sapere se funziona bene, o ce ne sono di meglio, se non vi sono fatte comparazioni con altre?
<nEWxUBUNTU> .
#ubuntu-it 2014-03-04
<akis24> giorno
<ennio> salve! ho problemi nell installazione di wine
<ennio> qualche anima pia?
<ennio> nessuno?
<akis24> ennio: wine lo si installa dai repo ufficiali
<Guest81079> ciao ragazzi avevo una domanda da fare
<Guest81079> ho un portatile da 4gb di ram e 500g hd e volevo installarci sopra ubuntu
<cristian_c> Guest81079, già provato in live?
<Guest81079> si ma non è neanche la prima volta che ho a che fare con ubuntu
<cristian_c> e funge tutto bene?
<Guest81079> sembra di si
<cristian_c> ok
<Guest81079> il fatto è che sono indeciso tra ubuntu e lubuntu
<ExPBoy> e allora quale sarebbe la domanda?
<Guest81079> visto che è un portatile
<Guest81079> quale dovrei mettere
<ExPBoy> bhe 4 giga e 500 di disco va benissimo anche ubuntu
<Guest81079> anche per il risparmio energetico?
<ExPBoy> mai posto questo problema
<Guest81079> io questo portatile lo uso principalmente all'università
<ExPBoy> di solito una batteria seria di un portatile simile dura dalle 4 alle 5 ore
<Guest81079> si infatti con windows 8 (sistema di base) in risparmi energetico arrivavo alle 8 ore
<ExPBoy> quindi io noin mi farei problemi
<ExPBoy> poi vedi tu
<Guest81079> ok grazie
<cristian_c> Guest81079, puoi scegliere un compromesso
<cristian_c> Guest81079, kubuntu o xubuntu
<cristian_c> che processore è?
<Guest81079> intel core i3
<cristian_c> scheda grafica?
<Guest81079> è una scheda grafica intel 3000
<cristian_c> Guest81079, che è buona, ma non potente, perché integrata
<Guest81079> si
<cristian_c> Guest81079, allora provane un po'
<cristian_c> e vedi quale derivata preferisci
<ExPBoy> ma dai puoi metterci quello che vuoi
<ExPBoy> senza problemi
<Guest81079> provo prima ubuntu 13.10 da 64 bit
<cristian_c> sì
<Guest81079> ragazzi scusate un' altra domanda, ma su ubuntu posso programmare con unity 3D ?
<cristian_c> Guest81079, pare dalla versione 4.0 ma non ho approfondito
<CormaEmi> buongiorno..avrei bisogno un aiuto per formattare il pc e in seguito installare ubuntu...qualcuno disponibile ad aiutarmi 5 minuti??
<cristian_c> !qualcuno | CormaEmi
<ubot-it> CormaEmi: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<cristian_c> CormaEmi, ti suggerisco di provare prima in live, se non l'hai già fatto
<cristian_c> e inoltre di non cancellare windows
<CormaEmi> grazie cristian...purtroppo son un po capra col pc...live che intendi???? e purtroppo non ho piu il cd di installazione di windows..
<CormaEmi> oltre a non sapere da dove si avvia una formattazione..
<CormaEmi> manco a dirlo... mi si è sconnesso tutto..Cristian se per caso avessi risposto ti chiedo gentilmente se puoi reinviare..
<CormaEmi> Please...ragazzi una mano a metter a posto il Pc...
<cristian_c> CormaEmi, http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Live_CD
<cristian_c> CormaEmi, xp?
<CormaEmi> si xp..
<CormaEmi> il problema è che il pc è diventato inutilizzabile..o quasi..per questo ho già salvato i dati che voglio tenere,ma vorrei davvero azzerare il sistema..
<CormaEmi> ovviamente stando piu attento poi a virus e anomalie.
<cristian_c> capito
<cristian_c> CormaEmi, nel caso, lascia comunque la partizione con xp
<CormaEmi> il file che si scarica dal sito Ubuntu, quanti MB è?? ci sta mettendo oltre mezz'ora a scaricarlo...
<cristian_c> CormaEmi, quale iso hai scaricato?
<CormaEmi>  da 64?
<cristian_c> CormaEmi, il nome del file
<CormaEmi>  ubuntu-13.10desktop- amd 64.iso..
<CormaEmi> comunque ha terminato ora il download..
<CormaEmi> cristian_c mi devi scusare ma... son proprio scarso..intanto ti ringrazio per la pazienza...
<cristian_c> CormaEmi, è un pc con istruzioni a 64 bit?
<CormaEmi> bella domanda.. ho provato a controllare ma nn ci capisco molto..(avrai capito anche tu) va beh..intanto allora faccio che scarico anche il 32..
<cristian_c> CormaEmi, dipende dal processore del pc
<cristian_c> è molto vecchio?
<CormaEmi> 2004 credo..
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> CormaEmi, è preistorico
<cristian_c> CormaEmi, e all'epoca non c'erano neanche i processori con architettura a 64 bit
<cristian_c> CormaEmi, inoltre, avrà ovviamente un hardware assai scarso e ubuntu non ci girerà certamente
<cristian_c> !requisiti | CormaEmi
<ubot-it> CormaEmi: requisiti is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RequisitiDiSistema
<CormaEmi> allora.. win xp versione 2002 service Pack 3- genuine intel(R) T2400@1.83GHz 987 MHz 2,00GB di ram
<CormaEmi> questi sono i dati che dovevo controllare esatto?
<cristian_c> CormaEmi, non so la scheda grafica ma non credo proprio che giri bene unity
<cristian_c> CormaEmi, ti conviene puntare su lubuntu con un pc così vecchio
<cristian_c> previo test in live
<CormaEmi> cristia_c, ok quindi scarrico lubuntu..ma abbi pazienza.. intanto mi spiegheresti come effettuare il test live, e anche se avendo il pc in pessime condizioni se non rischio di rovinare anche il nuovo sistema usandolo live...la scheda grafica dove posso vederla almeno ti dico qual'è?
<cristian_c> CormaEmi, lubuntu a 32 bit
<cristian_c> CormaEmi, in che senso in pessime condizioni
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> CormaEmi, è un pc fisso?
<CormaEmi> pieno di virus..si blocca  econtinua a bloccare script etc..inoltre mi continuano ad arrivar pop up che rallentano tutto... cmq no...un notebook
<cristian_c> CormaEmi, io pensavo a livello hardware
<cristian_c> CormaEmi, modello?
<CormaEmi> cristian_c ,scusa.. allora non so se mi hai ricevuto poco fa.
<CormaEmi> è un pc Fujitsu Amilo 15-36
<cristian_c> CormaEmi, provalo pure con lubuntu in live
<cristian_c> CormaEmi, per avviare la live devi impostare il boot da cd
<cristian_c> nel bios
<CormaEmi> ora sta scaricando Lubuntu,poi lo salvo su cd o usb.. in seguito?? il Bios?? :(
<cristian_c> CormaEmi, credo meglio cd
<cristian_c> se il pc è vecchio
<cristian_c> CormaEmi, devi masterizzare la iso su cd
<CormaEmi> ok...ti seguo... purtroppo a scaricare anche lubuntu c sta mettendo un etrnità....
<CormaEmi> eternità..
<cristian_c> volendo ci sono i torrent
<CormaEmi> mi sa che è meglio ..ti scrivo appena lo scarica?
<cristian_c> CormaEmi, chiedi qui
<cristian_c> io devo uscire fra poco
<CormaEmi> grazie per la disponibilità..spero che poi ci sarà ancora qualcuno ad assistermi...
<CormaEmi> qua dice 5 H al termine il download.....
<cristian_c> dipende dalla connessione e altri fattori
<gigio> ciao, ho un problema con l'installazione di ubuntu, siccome ho il lettore cd rotto, per installare ubuntu 13.04 uso una chiavetta USB da 4GB, solo che , durante l'installazione a poco più di 2 minuti dalla fine, mi si blocca e non completa l'installazione, Siccome avevo un CD windows, momentaneamente sto usando windows 7, qualcuno sarebbe disposto ad aiutarmi tramite la connessione remota?
<CormaEmi> eh gia... va bene..comunque grazie per adesso cristian_c
<cristian_c> gigio, che problemi hai?
<gigio> non riesco a completare l'installazione, probabilmente sbaglio qualcosa nella creazione del BOOT  avviabile di linux, ma non so cosa, potete aiutarmi?
<cristian_c> gigio, dove hai piazzato il grub?
<cristian_c> e in che punto si blocca?
<gigio> sona già entrato nel bios e ho impostato la mia USB all'avvia, mi si blocca durante l'installazione dell'os all'incirca alla fine
<cristian_c> dove?
<ExPBoy> come hai fatto quella usb?
<cristian_c> già
<ExPBoy> (controllata la iso ?)
<ExPBoy> gigio, se non rispondi difficile trovare la soluzione
<gigio> sì la iso è ok, l'ho scaricata da "ubuntuitalia" e la iso l'ho fatta utilizzando unetbootin
<ExPBoy> ubuntuitalia?
<gigio> scusate ma stavo cercando il programma che utilizzai
<gigio> sì
<ExPBoy> dammi url completa grazie
<gigio> http://www.ubuntu-it.org/ ecco
<ExPBoy> dal sito quindi
<gigio> sì
<ExPBoy> riprova a scaricarla controlla con md5
<gigio> ok
<ExPBoy> masterizzala su chiavetta e vedi se fa uguale
<gigio> ok
<gigio> grazie tante!
<ExPBoy> figurati
<glpiana> ola
<charly_> Ciao a tutti! Ho bisogno di un aiuto urgente. Non appena ho acceso il mio pc con sistema operativo Ubuntu 12.04 LTS mi ha dato il seguente errore E:Encountered a section with no Package: header, E:Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/it.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_precise_universe_binary-i386_Packages, E:L'elenco dei pacchetti o il file di stato non può essere letto o aperto.
<winjam> ciao a tutti
<winjam> io ho un computer con 2 hd 320gb e 90gb
<winjam> installati win7 e kubuntu13.10
<charly_> ciao winjam
<winjam> ora dovrei reinstallare windows come posso fare dopo a riavere il dualboot?
<glpiana> !grub | winjam
<ubot-it> winjam: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<winjam> gl ti devo fare un monumento ^_^ è gia la terza volta che mi salvi grazie
<glpiana> :)
<jester-> ngiorno
<charly_> Nessuno sa come risolvere il mio problema?
<glpiana> charly_, apri un terminale
<glpiana> charly_, scrivi: sudo apt-get update
<glpiana> !paste | charly_
<ubot-it> charly_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<charly_> ho provato a fare degli update, ma niente mi da sempre quell'errore
<glpiana> charly_, dai il comando e posta l'output su pastebin
<charly_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7033186/
<glpiana> charly_, tutto l'output per cortesia
<charly_> Ecco http://paste.ubuntu.com/7033200/
<glpiana> charly_, sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/partial/*
<glpiana> charly_, poi ridai: sudo apt-get update
<charly_> Ecco qua http://paste.ubuntu.com/7033214/
<glpiana> charly_, sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/*
<glpiana> charly_, poi id nuovo sudo apt-get update
<mussetto> ciao ragazzi,chi mi spiega come installare dei driver su ubuntu??
<glpiana> mussetto, driver per cosa?
<mussetto> per una stampante...ma mi trovo in difficolta su come installarli...c è una procedura...??
<glpiana> mussetto, marca della stampante?
<mussetto> hp....li devo scaricare da ubuntu center...? e poi??
<glpiana> mussetto, le hp di solito vanno al volo, e i driver ci son già. installa piuttosto il pacchetto hplip
<mussetto> ok,grazie!! ma come faccio?? il comando che devo digitare...?
<charly_> Perfetto! Grazie mille glpiana ^_^
<glpiana> charly_, :)
<charly_> Buona giornata a tutti! :)
<luigi94>  ciao, potete dirmi come faccio a programmare in c++ su ubuntu per piacere? non riesco a capire
<glpiana> !chat | luigi94
<ubot-it> luigi94: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<alex_________> ciaoa tutti, Ho un vecchio portatile, su cui ho installato varie distro (lubuntu, vector, xubuntu) sono connesso alla rete wifi, internet funziona benissimo, ma ogni volta che scarico un software o uso transmission, mi si chiudela connessione, e si riconnette e disconnette in continuazione.
<alex_________> ho provato a disinstallare network-manager ed installare wicd
<alex_________> eppure il problema persiste.
<alex_________> qualcuno sa per caso come potrei risolverlo?
<alex_________> son 2 giorni che impazzisco.. Grazie a tutti in anticipo
<krabador> alex_________, ma sono proprio necessarie tutte quelle _  ?
<alex_________> krabador ho fatto varie prove con varie distro per vedere se il problema si risolveva..
<alex_________> nessuno sa aiutarmi, no?
<krabador> alex_________, per favore , ripeti la domanda
<alex_________> quando connetto via wifi questo mio vecchio portatile, succedde che ogni volta che scarico qualcosa, si disconnette e riconette.
<alex_________> cosa che non succede se lo connetto via ethernet
<alex_________> quindi, la mia domanda è la seguente: sapendo che il problema non deriva ne da network manager ne da wicd, cos'altro lo causa?
<krabador> alex_________, se hai provato con un numero consistente di distro, è quel chip wifi, che ha un driver che funziona in quel modo
<alex_________> quindi realmente non è un problema di software o driver?
<alex_________> o meglio, non c'entrano i driver della chiavetta?
<krabador> alex_________, di che hardware parliamo?
<alex_________> sto per comprare 20metri di ethernet :D
<alex_________> quando connetto vi wifi uso una d'link dwa-140
<jester-> e di che rilascio parli
<alex_________> xubuntu 13.10
<jester-> alex_________: prova a installare linux-firmware-nonfree
<alex_________> col comando sudo apt-get install?
<alex_________> sono nuovo, perdonatemi domande che possano sebrare stupide
<jester-> yess
<jester-> alex_________: prova a installare linux-firmware anche se c'è te lo dice
<alex_________> grazie
<alex_________> ilfirmware era già aggiornato, il nonfree appena installato. Ora riavvio e vedo che succede, al massimo compro 20m di cavo
<alex_________> grazie mille a entrambi
<xmen> ciao a tutti
<xmen> potrei sapere come installare ubuntu da avvio usb?
<krabador> xmen, se hai win, usa questo http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows   per fare la pendrive, poi imposti il pc in boot con la chiavetta, e welcome.
<xmen> ok
<xmen> ma devo scaricare ubuntu dal sito?
<krabador> xmen, beh, sarebbe buona norma, scaricare il sistema operativo che si vuole installare.
<xmen> ok grazie
<akis24> sera
<xiaoy> conviene fare l'upgrade da 12.04 a 13.10?
<cristian_c> xiaoy, 12.04 è lts, 13.10 no
<krabador> xiaoy, aggiornare, nella media conviene, ma se aspetti un mese, aggiorni alla nuova lts
<fabio_cc> xiaoy, dipende, la 12.04 è supportata fino al 2017
<krabador> la 14.04
<xiaoy> e la 14.04 fino a quando?
<krabador> xiaoy, e dipende dall'hardware che hai ,e dall'utilizzo che ne fai
<krabador> xiaoy, altri 5 anni
<fabio_cc> xiaoy, 2019
<xiaoy> oh.. allora conviene aspettare un mesetto
<cristian_c> eh
<fabio_cc> xiaoy, sicuramente
<xiaoy> grazie dei consigli
<fabio_cc> xiaoy, prego
<xiaoy> altra domandina, per avere le notifiche popup su schermo con unity, si può fare solo con xchat-gnome o c'è qualche trucchetto con xchat ?
<cristian_c> xiaoy, nulla che sia ufficialmente supportato
<xiaoy> cristian_c,  quindi solo xchat-gnome?
<cristian_c> nativamente sì
<xiaoy> ohh... xchat-gnome fa schifo
<Oliet> CIao a tutti. E' questa la chat per chiedere aiuto riguardo Ubuntu?
<cristian_c> !ciao | Oliet
<ubot-it> Oliet: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<cristian_c> Oliet, è il chan di supporto
<Oliet> Grazie del benvenuto!
<Oliet> Grazie allora vi chiedo un consiglio.
<Oliet> Purtroppo il mio router wifi non ha il filtro mac address.
<Oliet> Se collego un router piccolo
<Oliet> wifi extender o simile
<Oliet> che ha il filtro
<Oliet> risolvo il problema?
<Oliet> poi potrei mettere il router piccolo quello di default?
<Oliet> i router di alice o altri provider fanno schifo..
<cristian_c> Oliet, penso di sì, usandolo come gateway
<Oliet> gateway predefinito?
<cristian_c> però non posso dirlo con certezza, non sono espertissimo
<Oliet> quindi...dovrò impostare il router wifi collegato
<Oliet> di default
<cristian_c> Oliet, se ho capito bene vuoi collegare il router piccolo via ethernet al router grande
<Oliet> ora ho un router grande che fa sia ehternet che wifi
<Oliet> tutti e due in uno
<Oliet> si
<fabio_cc> Oliet, sarebbe meglio continuare questo argomento su #ubuntu-it-chat, non vedo l'attinenza con il supporto ubuntu
<Oliet> vorrei collegare quello piccolo
<Oliet> oks
<Oliet> ora mi sono collegato
<fabio_cc> grazie :)
<Oliet> grazie cmq
<ignazio_il_torch> ragazzi cosa devo installare per poter utilizzare i files APE?
<ignazio_il_torch> grazie anticipatamente
<enzotib> ignazio_il_torch, niente, non è un formato aperto
<ignazio_il_torch> enzotib: ma io ho alcuni file ape che devo convertire, e adesso comeffo'?
<krabador> ignazio_il_torch, qualche volta google con la dicitura "formato to formato" c'azzecca
<Oliet> nell' altro canale non risponde nessuno xD
<ignazio_il_torch> ce provo krabador
<krabador> ignazio_il_torch, in bocca al lupo
<ignazio_il_torch> O_o
<enzotib> ignazio_il_torch, qualche player li legge
<enzotib> ignazio_il_torch, oppure puoi convertirli
<krabador> ignazio_il_torch, http://askubuntu.com/questions/376684/how-to-use-ffmpeg-to-convert-ape-file-to-mp3-file
<krabador> ffmpeg lo fa
<enzotib> ignazio_il_torch, http://chiedi.ubuntu-it.org/questions/7047/come-fare-per-riprodurre-file-ape-monkeys-audio
<krabador> ignazio_il_torch, devi ascoltare, o convertire perchè non sai come leggere?
<paulobtr> ciao
<paulobtr> sto convertendo un file video, ma avconv mi dice che la mia libreria libmp3lame0 è un encoder sconosciuto (unknown encoder libmp3lame0)
<paulobtr> come glielo spiego ad avconv che quella è la libreria ufficiale?
<cristian_c> paulobtr, puoi postare l'output su pastebin?
<paulobtr> cristian_c subito
<cristian_c> !paste | paulobtr
<ubot-it> paulobtr: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<paulobtr> cristian_c http://pastebin.com/y3dKj9wz
<cristian_c> paulobtr, cosa dice il man di avconv a proposito dell'opzione -acodec?
<paulobtr> cristian_c Set the audio codec. This is an alias for "-codec:a".
<Fetentone> paulobtr, prova con questo comando: avconv -i film.avi -c:v mpeg4 -vtag xvid -qscale:v 3 -c:a copy output.avi
<Fetentone> ovviamente alla voce film sostiruisci il nome del file
<cristian_c> paulobtr, hai installato il pacchetto -restricted-extras?
<paulobtr> cristian_c la riga del comando l'ho presa qui: http://jaub.wordpress.com/tag/avconv/ ....il tipo usa libmp3lame, ma synaptic mi dice che io ho libmp3lame0 (e fra parentesi da lo stesso errore unknown encoder anche con libmp3lame senza lo zero finale)
<paulobtr> cristian_c si, restrictedextras l'ho installato in fase di installazione
<paulobtr> cristian_c non riesco a capire perche avconv no riconosce libmp3lame0.....
<paulobtr> cristian_c ma se provo con ffmpeg?
<cristian_c> paulobtr, puoi provare
<cristian_c> paulobtr, ma libavcodec-extra è installato?
<paulobtr> cristian_c niente, ffmpeg da lo stesso errore: unknown encoder 'libmp3lame0'....
<paulobtr> cristian_c ho libavcodec53 ma non libavcodec-extra-53
<paulobtr> cristian_c ma non lo doveva installare con le restricted extras?
<paulobtr> cristian_c quindi installo libavcodec-extra-53 ? (faccio presenete che libmp3lame0 è correttamente installato)
<cristian_c> paulobtr, male non fa
<cristian_c> alla peggio non succede niente
<paulobtr> cristian_c ok, provo
<paulobtr> cristian_c mi dice che prima vuole rimuovere libavcodec53 e libavutil51 ....
<paulobtr> cristian_c vado lo stesso?
<cristian_c> paulobtr, no, fermati
<paulobtr> cristian_c che succede?
<paulobtr> cristian_c sono fermo
<cristian_c> paulobtr, puoi postare l'output su pastebin?
<paulobtr> cristian_c di synaptic?
<paulobtr> cristian_c ps: uso synaptic quando installo i pacchetti
<cristian_c> paulobtr, prova da terminale
<cristian_c> e fermati
<cristian_c> postando su pastebin
<paulobtr> cristian_c devi darmi la riga che non me la ricordo
<paulobtr> cristian_c sudo apt-get libavcodec-extra-53 ?
<cristian_c> sudo apt-get install libavcodec-extra-53
<cristian_c> !apt | paulobtr
<ubot-it> paulobtr: apt-get is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Apt
<paulobtr> cristian_c http://pastebin.com/9pgLwnRc
<cristian_c> paulobtr, fai una prova, al limite ritorni ai pacchetti senza -extra
<cristian_c> :)
<paulobtr> cristian_c ci ritorno come?
<cristian_c> paulobtr, in pratica reinstalli i pacchetti precedenti
<cristian_c> che immagino disinstalleranno i corrispettivi -extra
<paulobtr> cristian_c ok, grazie
<cristian_c> I seguenti pacchetti saranno RIMOSSI:  libavcodec53 libavutil51
<cristian_c> I seguenti pacchetti NUOVI saranno installati:  libavcodec-extra-53 libavutil-extra-51
<paulobtr> cristian_c installati, lanciato avconv e.... Unknown encoder 'libmp3lame0'
<cristian_c> paulobtr, ok, rimetti i due precedenti pacchetti
<cristian_c> :)
<jester-> paulobtr: installa lame libmp3lame0 libtwolame0
<jester-> quelle ti servono
<paulobtr> jester- c'è tutto tranne lame
<jester-> paulobtr: se hai ubuntu c'è
<jester-> !infolame
<jester-> !info lame
<ubot-it> lame (source: lame): MP3 encoding library (frontend). In component universe, is optional. Version 3.99.5+repack1-3 (saucy), package size 52 kB, installed size 146 kB
<jester-> tela lì
<paulobtr> jester- dicevo che non era installato... :)
<jester-> paulobtr: senza lame nada conversione mp3
<jester-> aaaah
<paulobtr> jester- dice lame (frontend)
<paulobtr> jester- lo istallo, lo istallo
<jester-> installa installa
<paulobtr> jester- ora c'ho tutto, ma avconv insiste:  Unknown encoder 'libmp3lame0'
<jester-> paulobtr: sudo apt-get install --reinstall  lame libmp3lame0 libtwolame0
<paulobtr> jester- oppure riavvio alla windows... :)
<jester-> no
<jester-> non serve
<jester-> paulobtr: sudo apt-get install --reinstall  lame libmp3lame0 libtwolame0
<paulobtr> jester- fatto... come sopra....
<paulobtr> jester- Unknown encoder 'libmp3lame0'
<paulobtr> jester- la riga è questa:  avconv -y -i video.flv -acodec libmp3lame0 -vcodec mpeg4 -vtag xvid video.avi
<jester-> paulobtr: sudo apt-get install --reinstall libavfilter-extra-2 libavcodec-extra-53 libavformat-extra-53 libavutil-extra-51 libavdevice-extra-53 libswscale-extra-2
<jester-> paulobtr: installa soundconverter e usalo, è una gui
<jester-> avsticass è un fork di ffnpeg
<jester-> siccome andava bene si cambia
<paulobtr> jester- fatto.... e tadà: Unknown encoder 'libmp3lame0'
<jester-> paulobtr: secondo me è sbagliata la stringa
<jester-> paulobtr: installa soundconverter e fai da li
<paulobtr> jester- con le gui ho già provato wiff, stessa storia, apre il terminale e mi dice unknown encoder
<jester-> vedi un po te
<paulobtr> jester- ok installo soundconverter
<jester-> se ola rossa non te l'ha data non te la da manco la mora
<paulobtr> jester- ma perchè quello zero in fondo a libmp3lame0 quando tutti i tutorial usano libmp3lame? (solo curiosità)
<jester-> paulobtr: non so sono allergico alle righe di comando quando si puo fare comodi con gui
<paulobtr> jester- mi viene un dubbio: io devo convertire un video flv in avi, non è che soundconverter converte solo l'audio?
<paulobtr> jester- la riga è questa:  avconv -y -i video.flv -acodec libmp3lame0 -vcodec mpeg4 -vtag xvid video.avi
<jester-> paulobtr: ffmpeg -i file.fvl file.avi   senza tante menate
<paulobtr> jester- le menate le fa il lettore dvx della tv che vuole gli xvid avi, cmq provo....
<jester-> paulobtr: non sono cosi esperto in materia
<jester-> se la tv usa dei codec che il lunx non ci sono non va una acippa
<paulobtr> jester- non ci voglio credere:    Stream mapping:  Stream #0:0 -> #0:0 (h264 -> mpeg4)  Stream #0:1 -> #0:1 (aac -> libmp3lame)
<mibofra> uei
<mibofra> chi tribola con il converter?
<jester-> mibofra: vedi un po il problema di paulobtr
<mibofra> paulobtr, oi dimmi che problema ti affligge
<paulobtr> mibofra io do questa riga è questa:  avconv -y -i video.flv -acodec libmp3lame0 -vcodec mpeg4 -vtag xvid video.avi
<paulobtr> mibofra e lui mi risponde: Unknown encoder 'libmp3lame0'
<paulobtr> mibofra se invece lancio ffmpeg -i video.flv video.avi:    Stream mapping:  Stream #0:0 -> #0:0 (h264 -> mpeg4)  Stream #0:1 -> #0:1 (aac -> libmp3lame)
<jester-> paulobtr: prova con ffmpeg che è il babbo avconv
<jester-> siccome ffmpeg ca bene si doveva fare un fork contorcendo
<paulobtr> jester- si sta facendo la conversione, resta da veder se l'avi che esce è dvx compatibile.
<jester-> paulobtr: lo stesso farebbe la ciofeca
<mibofra> paulobtr, se dai avconv -codec | grep mp3
<mibofra> ti rendi conto di come si chiamano i codec attualmente su libavcodec
<paulobtr> mibofra Missing argument for option 'codec'
<mibofra> rettifico
<jester-> paulobtr: peace- che è esperto ti darebbe parametri audio e video
<mibofra> * -codecs
<mibofra> avconv -codecs | grep mp3
<mibofra> che sarebbero questi
<mibofra> DEA.L. mp3                  MP3 (MPEG audio layer 3) (decoders: mp3 mp3float ) (encoders: libmp3lame) --- D.A.L. mp3adu               ADU (Application Data Unit) MP3 (MPEG audio layer 3) (decoders: mp3adu mp3adufloat ) --- D.A.L. mp3on4               MP3onMP4 (decoders: mp3on4 mp3on4float )
<paulobtr> mibofra http://pastebin.com/efPbUJuV
<mibofra> ok mi è venuta tutta una riga :)
<cristian_c> DEA.L. mp3                  MP3 (MPEG audio layer 3) (decoders: mp3 mp3float ) (encoders: libmp3lame) --- D.A.L.
<mibofra> hai pure i float
<mibofra> bene
<cristian_c> encoders: libmp3lame
<mibofra> paulobtr, scegli quello che preferisci
<mibofra> come dice cristian_c quello più comune è mp3 che usa libmp3lame come encoder
<mibofra> paulobtr, spero che abbia compreso tutto :)
<paulobtr> mibofra se uso libmp3lame da righa di comando, sia con avconv che ffmpeg mi dice unknown encoder 'libmp3lame'....se uso libmp3lame0 (come dice synaptic) stesso errore. unknown encoder 'libmp3lame0'
<mibofra> paulobtr, metti mp3 xD
<mibofra> pulito pulito
<paulobtr> mibofra ok provo
<mibofra> nella stringa per il codec
<paulobtr> mibofra appena finisce la conversione che ho lanciato con: ffmpeg -i video.flv video.avi
<jester-> paulobtr: ffmpeg ha fatto?
<cristian_c> paulobtr, probabilmente per usare libmp3lame, occorre specificare mp3 come parametro di acodec
<mibofra> cristian_c, detto su
<mibofra> comunque aspettiam paulobtr
<paulobtr> jester- credo sia a metà o giù di li
<mibofra> diciamo che se finisci prima dell'eterno siamo ancora qui xD
<paulobtr> mibofra lol
<paulobtr> mibofra il file è 300mb
<mibofra> paulobtr, processore veloce?
<jester-> ma se ffmpeg lo fa con due semplici cose
<jester-> avconf gli devi cantare il rosario?
<paulobtr> mibofra athlon xp 4300 (2400Ghz)
<mibofra> jester-, e il padre nostro
<mibofra> paulobtr, speriamo che ti devo dire
<mibofra> in 3/4 d'ora sull'atom converto 700MB in mp4 quindi speriamo bene
<mibofra> xD
<paulobtr> mibofra dice: lastkeyframelocation: 390076502
<mibofra> lol
<paulobtr> mibofra e ora è a frame: 146000
<paulobtr> mibofra se ho capito bene...
<mibofra> ripeto speriamo
<mibofra> nel caso preparo il cuscino ^.^
<paulobtr> mibofra finito!
<paulobtr> mibofra ora devo masterizzare e vedere se il dvd lo legge, vi faccio sapere
<mibofra> paulobtr, beh se legge l'avi così per come è buttato sul dvd ok
<mibofra> buona fortuna :)
<paulobtr> cristian_c la riga di avconv (ffmpeg si comporta uguale) con il parametro 'mp3' anzichè 'libmp3lame' da lo stesso errore unknown endcoder 'mp3'.....a questo punto userò solo: ffmpeg -i video.flv video.avi che è l'unico comando che parte. (winff da gui dà lo stesso errore unknown encpder libmp3lame0)
<paulobtr> mibofra mi accontento così, il dvd dovrebbe leggere gli avi
<mibofra> ok
<paulobtr> Grazie a tutti per l'aiuto, buona serata :)
<mibofra> sera :)
<Valgio63> Salve a tutti , ho il pc nuovo ma non mi va l'audio sulla HDMI. Mai successo a qualcuno?
<cristian_c> mibofra, tu te ne intendi di hdmi?
<mibofra> Valgio63, ati/nvidia?
<Valgio63> mibofra, ciao, ati ti dissi ho una APU A10-5700 nuofa nuofa
<mibofra> Valgio63, accertati di usare i closed come driver
<Valgio63> aiuto ovvero?
<Valgio63> non  i proprietari?
<mibofra> Valgio63, impostazioni di sistema → sorgenti software → driver aggiuntivi
<mibofra> vedi se hai installato quelli proprietari
<Valgio63> appunto in uso catalist control center.
<mibofra> 2) l'uscita audio hdmi non è mai stata messa appunto su ubut
<mibofra> *ubuntu
<Valgio63> non i released, posso provare
<mibofra> quindi se non va non facciamoci troppe seghe mentali e usi un cavo jack
<mibofra> Valgio63, ok prova
<Valgio63> se  vai in impostazioni audio, esiste solo quello analogico.
<Valgio63> provo ad aggiornare e ti dico. ci sentiamo al riavvio
<mibofra> Valgio63, prova i released
<mibofra> ok
<cristian_c> mibofra, non scappare :P
<mibofra> :P
<Valgio63> mibofra,  niente da fare, non mi trova gli Update e non me li installa, ci sono gli sperimentali, altrimenti gli ultimi di AMD ma sono in .run
<Valgio63> mibofra, inoltre con sudo get-update mi da un errore e non mi va avanti. mai successo?
<Valgio63> mibofra, devo riavviare, ritorno dopo
<Guest99014> Come posso fare a copiare ubuntu su chiave usb
<jester-> !usb
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<cristian_c> Guest99014, sei su win?
<jester-> !usbwin
<ubot-it> Scarica Universal USB Installer (http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/) | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO | Attenzione: il programma è in inglese
<mibofra> oi
<mibofra> loaspetto
<jester-> ha il pc lento a ripiarsi
<cristian_c> lol
<mibofra> oi Valgio63
#ubuntu-it 2014-03-05
<akis24> giorno
<nilo_> bonjour
<nilo_> anyone who could help me ?
<akis24> !english
<ubot-it> Please join the international channel #ubuntu if you want to speak english. Here only italian language is permitted. Thank you
<cristian_c> !fr | nilo_
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'fr'
<nilo_> buongiorno
<cristian_c> !french | nilo_
<ubot-it> nilo_: Ce canal est en italienne uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc pour les Quebecois
<nilo_> ciao cristian_c
<nilo_> italiano va benissimo, grazie :)
<cristian_c> lol
<nilo_> posso chiedere a te un'informazione?
<cristian_c> !chiedi | nilo_
<ubot-it> nilo_: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<nilo_> posso chiedere a te un'informazione?ok, grazie :)
<cristian_c> nilo_, come scritto sopra, fai la domanda, se qualcuno sa, risponderà
<nilo_> Notebook ACER Aspire 5720Z , posso farci girare ubuntu ? 32 bit?
<cristian_c> nilo_, la 32 bit gira sia su pc a 32 bit che pc a 64 bit
<cristian_c> nilo_, solo che se il pc è a 64 bit la 32 bit non lo sfrutterà pienamente
<cristian_c> nilo_, per il resto ti consiglio di fare una prova in live
<nilo_> ok, grazie
<checchiGCM> Buon giorno, oggi nel mio Ubuntu 12.04 e' apparso un cartello di divieto sotto il quale e' apparso questo messaggio che per Vs. chiarezza ho esploso nelle tre fasi di comunucazione: Impossibile inizializzare le informazioni del pacchetto   Si è verificato un problema irrisolvibile durante l'inizializzazione delle informazioni del pacchetto.   Segnalare questo bug per il pacchetto «update-manager» e includere il seguente messa
<checchiGCM> Scusate. Ho inviato prima di chiudere. l'errore ni notifica: Dettagli: E:Type 'unchpad' is not known on line 1 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/webupd8team-gnome3-oneiric.list.      Potete aiutarmi o indicarmi la strada per risolvere o tntare di risolvere? Grazie
<cristian_c> checchiGCM, hai smanettato con i repository
<cristian_c> aggiungendo ppa
<cristian_c> che ti hanno reso instabile il sistema
<checchiGCM> Ho sicuramente smanettato con i repository, ma non mi ricordo piu' il percorso, e trovare "la strada sicura" per me e' un grosso problema. Non e' una scusante, ma ho 71 anni e mi appassiono sempre piu' di Ubuntu e di problemi informatici, ma sono partito troppo tardi e ho dimenticato volutamente per strada i rudimenti per costruire una sufficiente conoscenza del come destreggiarsi. Vi ringrazio fin d'ora per l'interessamento.
<cristian_c> checchiGCM, puoi provare ad utilizzare ppa-purge, se non hai aggiunto troppi ppa
<checchiGCM> Caro cristian, fanni capire: devo mettere sul terminale " sudo ppa-purge" e poi invio o cosa (qui entra in ballo il mio tallone d'Achille, le mie manchevolezze, o sono un po "tardo").
<cristian_c> checchiGCM, devi prima installare ppa-purge
<checchiGCM> Come installo " ppa-purge " . Alt! lo sto facendo via teminale.
<cristian_c> lol
<akis24> checchiGCM:  da terminale dai  sudo apt-get install ppa-purge
<checchiGCM> dovrei aver installato ppa-purge, cosa faccio ora?
<akis24> checchiGCM:  sudo ppa-purge ppa:webupd8team-gnome3-oneiric.list/ppa   prova cosi vedi se viene eliminato
<checchiGCM> Questo e' il responso: Updating packages lists E: Tipo "unchpad" non riconosciuto alla riga 1 nel file /etc/apt/sources.list.d/webupd8team-gnome3-oneiric.list E: Impossibile leggere l'elenco dei sorgenti. Warning:  apt-get update failed for some reason PPA to be removed: webupd8team-gnome3-oneiric.list ppa Warning:  Could not find package list for PPA: webupd8team-gnome3-oneiric.list  ppa
<akis24> checchiGCM:  aspetta tel nel frattempo leggi qui
<akis24>  !ppa-purge
<ubot-it> Per disabilitare una PPA dai tuoi sorgenti e ripristinare i pacchetti di default di Ubuntu, installare ppa-purge e utilizzare il comando: sudo ppa-purge ppa: <repository-name> / <subdirectory> - Per ulteriori informazioni, vedere http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<akis24> checchiGCM:  history | grep add-apt-repository   e metti su pastebin  il contenuto
<akis24> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<checchiGCM> sudo ppa-purge ppa: <repository-name> / <subdirectory> : Attenzione: non so individuare il seguente: <repository-name> / <subdirectory>. Usando " /home/carlo/Scrivania/ppa-purge_0.2.6~karmic_all.deb " questo tenta di aprire il Software center, ma si ferma e mi avvisa " Errore " Gave
<cristian_c> checchiGCM, da dove hai preso questo deb?
<cristian_c> O.o
<akis24> abbiamo di tutto dentro allora
<devuser> scusate il supporto lo date anche per alcuni sofware opensource, Rhytmbox non mi funziona... ieri l'ho cancellato, remove, purge e poi è andato ma oggi non va di nuovo
<cristian_c> devuser, qui c'è supporto solo a programmi presenti nei repository ufficiali di ubuntu
<cristian_c> devuser, non c'è supporto a repository esterni come ppa
<devuser> ok ma se non è intasato il chan una mano me la dareste?
<devuser> o non si può?
<cristian_c> !chiedi | devuser
<ubot-it> devuser: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<devuser> cmq se lo lancio da shell mi da questo errore (rhythmbox:3961): Gtk-CRITICAL **: gtk_builder_add_from_file: assertion 'filename != NULL' failed Segmentation fault
<cristian_c> devuser, software installato tramite ppa può rendere instabile il sistema
<cristian_c> non si risponde dei danni causati dagli utenti stessi
<checchiGCM> RIMUOVERE REPOSITORY PPA VIA COMMAND LINE [QUICK UBUNTU TIP] Scritto da Andrew | Data: Sabato 12 dicembre 2009     Probabilmente sapete che a partire da Ubuntu Karmic, è possibile aggiungere un Launchpad PPA con un semplice comando: ppa sudo add-apt-repository: THE_PPA   Dove "THE_PPA" è l'archivio personale del pacchetto che si desidera aggiungere, per esempio ubuntu-mozilla-quotidiano, ecc Per rimuovere anche un PPA tramite 
<cristian_c> checchiGCM, ho capito, ma perché hai scaricato questo deb?
<cristian_c> ti era stato anche detto come installare il programma
<devuser> cristian_c, quindi devo cancellare rhytmbox e il ppa?
<cristian_c> devuser, come vuoi
<cristian_c> se vuoi avere supporto qui, installa solo da repo ufficiali
<devuser> cristian_c, per carità in linea di principio hai ragione, ma ripeto.. se il chan fosse intasato.. la priorità va agli utenti con problemi nei repo ufficiali.. ma una mano si può darre
<checchiGCM> Chiedo venia. Ho capito che dovevo farlo leggendo le informazioni lette, ma devo ora limitarmi a fare quello che mi dite. mi sembra o sono un po'... inbrane!?Comunque non mollatemi. Penso di essere nel guado. Accetto volentieri le romanzine, ma fatemele. E' il modo migliore perche' i bambini comprendano. Grazie
<devuser> cmq non fa niente, grazie
<cristian_c> devuser, sono queste le regole del canale, non si tratta di principio
<cristian_c> devuser, hai accettato queste regole
<cristian_c> checchiGCM, hai installato il pacchetto?
<cristian_c> devuser, se inastalli rhythmbox da repo, non c'è problema, puoi chiedere supporto quando vuoi :)
<cristian_c> *installi
<devuser> cristian_c, rimango della mia idea, accetto le regole, condivido il principio ma sono sempre un utente Ubuntu che ha problemi. chiudo nessuna polemica
<checchiGCM> Intendi ppa-purge? si con terminale, ma non ho ancora avuto conferme, quindi sono qua tutto ..tastiera e video.
<cristian_c> devuser, appunto , ti si è detto come fare
<cristian_c> checchiGCM, disinstalla il dev
<cristian_c> *deb
<devuser> cristian_c, non ho capito, esiste rhytmbox dai repo ufficiali?
<cristian_c> !info rhythmbox
<ubot-it> rhythmbox (source: rhythmbox): music player and organizer for GNOME. In component main, is optional. Version 2.99.1-0ubuntu1 (saucy), package size 115 kB, installed size 906 kB
<cristian_c> devuser, perché non dovrebbe? O.o
<devuser> quindi come sai che il mio problema è dovuto ai PPA?
<cristian_c> devuser, nei repo di ubuntu ci sono una vasta quantità di applicazioni, non capisco l'esigenza di installare tramite risorse esterne
<devuser> cristian_c, libertà di scegliere?
<devuser> Ubuntu ha un lettore audio?
<cristian_c> devuser, apt-cache policy rhythmbox
<checchiGCM> Scua cristian, ti rimando quanto fatto per installare ppa-purge. e qui mi sono arrenato, puoi partire da qui?carlo@carlo-1005HA:~$ sudo ppa-purge ppa:webupd8team-gnome3-oneiric.list/ppa [sudo] password for carlo:  Updating packages lists E: Tipo "unchpad" non riconosciuto alla riga 1 nel file /etc/apt/sources.list.d/webupd8team-gnome3-oneiric.list E: Impossibile leggere l'elenco dei sorgenti. Warning:  apt-get update failed for 
<cristian_c> checchiGCM, con quel comando non hai installato ppa-purge
<checchiGCM> questo e' il risultato: sudo ppa-purge ppa: <repository-name> / <subdirectory>  bash: errore di sintassi vicino al token non atteso "newline" carlo@carlo-1005HA:~$ sudo ppa-purge [sudo] password for carlo:  Warning:  Required ppa-name argument was not specified Usage: sudo ppa-purge [options] <ppa:ppaowner>[/ppaname]  ppa-purge will reset all packages from a PPA to the standard versions released for your distribution.  Options: 
<cristian_c> ripeto:
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> checchiGCM, hai installato il pacchetto?
<cristian_c> checchiGCM, se hai installato tramite quel deb, disinstallalo
<checchiGCM> Come devo fare? Via terminale e il comando? Sono confuso, ora. Non focalizzo i comandi. Puoi ripartire cronologicamente sul da fare?
<ExPBoy> Required ppa-name argument was not specified
<ExPBoy> se non metti il nome logico che non funziona
<cristian_c> checchiGCM, prima hai indicato un pacchetto deb scaricato da non si sa dove
<devuser> cristian_che lettore mp3 è presente di default in Ubuntu 13.10?
<cristian_c> checchiGCM, ti si sta chiedendo se l'hai installato o meno
<cristian_c> devuser, su unity?
<cristian_c> sei su unity?
<devuser> si
<devuser> utilizzo sempre roba dai repo ma come lettore mp3 c'è poo
<cristian_c> devuser, controlla nella dash
<cristian_c> devuser, non mi risulta
<devuser> non vedo nulla
<cristian_c> lol
<devuser> cioè nessun software per  ascoltare mp3
<cristian_c> devuser, apri il software center
<cristian_c> devuser, non mi risulta
<devuser> Rhytmbox c'è
<cristian_c> ma va?
<devuser> mi stai facendo confondere.. avei detto che non mi davi supporto per software fuori dai repo ma Rhytmbox è nei repo
<devuser> ho installato un ppa di jacob media
<cristian_c> devuser, infatti, il supporto c'è per i software presenti nei repo
<cristian_c> non per quelli dei ppa
<devuser> si ma non capisco come hai fatto a capire che il problema che avevo con rhytmbox era per il ppa e non quello dai repo :)
<devuser> ho installato rhytmbox dal software center
<checchiGCM> Il PC mi da continui problemi. Mi segnala errori che devo trasmettere e poi che sono errori che non si possono trasmettere. Forse mi conviene piallare tutto e ricaricare UBUNTU 12.04 col mio cd. Che dite? non capisco se il programma " ppa-purge" e' caricato perche' non si aprono ne Software Center ne Gestore Pacchetti e il collegamento che ho sulla scrivania mi dice che Softwarw Center si e' chiuso per.. chi lo sa.
<hijkl> ciao, se uso wine e da play on linux scarico directx posso giocare ai videogiochi compatibili solo per windows?
<cristian_c> <devuser> ho installato un ppa di jacob media
<cristian_c> <devuser> ho installato rhytmbox dal software center
<cristian_c> checchiGCM, apri un terminale
<cristian_c> hijkl, i giochi devono essere compatibili con wine
<devuser> cristian_c, non voglio fare polemica.. ma sono entrato con un problema con rhutmbox e mi hai detto che non potete darmi supporto per software esterni... ancora non avevo detto
<cristian_c> hijkl, quindi controlla nel database di wine quali lo sono
<devuser> che avevo installato un ppa :)
<checchiGCM> Il terminale e' semopre aperto su una seconda finestra di lavoro. Dimmi tutto. Pendo dal tuo terminale
<hijkl> ok grazie mille
<devuser> cristian_c, cmq fa nulla
<devuser> cristian_c, ho un errore in update, una chiave pubblica non disponibile.. come faccio a sapere qual'è
<devuser> ho solo 3 ppa: java, ubuntu tweak, jacob media...
<cristian_c> checchiGCM, apt-cache policy ppa-purge
<cristian_c> checchiGCM, risultato su pastebin
<cristian_c> !paste | checchiGCM
<ubot-it> checchiGCM: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian_c> devuser, se non vuoi avere problemi al sistema, purga i ppa
<devuser> java devo tenerlo per forza
<devuser> ubuntu tweak non fa male
<devuser> la chiave pubblica non presente ho risolto
<devuser> c'è un ppa che non ricordo... nvbn-rm : su lanchpad mi da tanti software
<cristian_c> !chat | devuser
<ubot-it> devuser: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<checchiGCM> Dopo pastebin ecco il risultato: carlo @ carlo-1005HA: ~ $ apt-cache policy ppa-purge ppa-purge:   Installato: 0.2.8 + bzr56   Candidato: 0.2.8 + bzr56   Tabella versione:  *** 0.2.8 + bzr56 0         500 http://it.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ preciso / universe i386 Packages         100 / var / lib / dpkg / status
<cristian_c> checchiGCM, su pastebin
<cristian_c> checchiGCM, posta il link al paste
<checchiGCM> Questo e' quanto mi risulta su Pastebin:
<checchiGCM> Incolla da checchiGCM a Wed, 5 Mar 2014 09:28:40 +0000 Scarica come testo 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 carlo @ carlo-1005HA: ~ $ apt-cache policy ppa-purge ppa-purge:   Installato: 0.2.8 + bzr56   Candidato: 0.2.8 + bzr56   Tabella versione:  *** 0.2.8 + bzr56 0         500 http://it.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ preciso / universe i386 Packages         100 / var / lib / dpkg / status Scarica come testo
<cristian_c> checchiGCM, non copiare qui l'output di terminale
<cristian_c> checchiGCM, utilizza pastebin, è fatto apposta
<cristian_c> !paste | checchiGCM
<ubot-it> checchiGCM: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<checchiGCM> Ho immesso il risultato del terminale su Pastebin, ma non ho piu'  avuto nessun seguito. cosa deve succedere?
<checchiGCM> Probabilmente sono una frana. Ancora poche domande e poi butto via tutto. Grazie ancora.L'eta?
<cristian_c> checchiGCM, dopo aver copiato su pastebin, premi Paste
<cristian_c> checchiGCM, anche il bot ti ha spiegato come fare
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<Cloudy-Sky> Buongiorno a tutti
<Cloudy-Sky> Volevo un consiglio su quale sistema operativo installare su un diciamo vecchio mini pc che monta un atom da 1,6 GHz (scheda grafica integrata nel processore), io avevo pensato a Lubuntu oppure Linux Mint con lxde, secondo voi quale è meglio delle due? Pro e contro. Grazie.
<Roberto_Plus> Ciao buongiorno, ho un problema con un driver wifi e ho trovato in rete il make file che dovrebbe correggere questa cosa...non so come proceder
<davide1> 'ngiorno, per mettere in italiano tutti il sistema con ubuntu 13.10,  ho una versione live avviabile da pen drive  sul  pc ho windows instalato, uso ubuntu su pen drive quando ho tempo per impararlo
<jester-> Cloudy-Sky: lubuntu
<jester-> Roberto_Plus: che scheda è
<jester-> !ubuntuitaliano | davide1
<ubot-it> davide1: Ubuntu Unity: https://help.ubuntu.com/13.10/ubuntu-help/session-language.html Altro: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/UbuntuItaliano - Elenco pacchetti: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/UbuntuItaliano#Ubuntu.2C_Xubuntu_e_Lubuntu_in_italiano
<checchiGCM> Su Pastebin o incollato e mi sono trovato su OpenID transaction e su questo e' apparso questo: ppa-purge:   Installato: 0.2.8+bzr56   Candidato:  0.2.8+bzr56   Tabella versione:  *** 0.2.8+bzr56 0         500 http://it.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ precise/universe i386 Packages         100 /var/lib/dpkg/status " che e' la stessa del terminale. Ora?
<jester-> checchiGCM: ????
<cristian_c> checchiGCM, ma hai premuto Paste?
<checchiGCM> Sulla mia schermata paste non c'e', come parola "paste", ma sotto sulla schermata c'e "incolla" . Su Pastebin o incollato e mi sono trovato su OpenID transaction e su questo e' apparso questo: ppa-purge:   Installato: 0.2.8+bzr56   Candidato:  0.2.8+bzr56   Tabella versione:  *** 0.2.8+bzr56 0         500 http://it.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ precise/universe i386 Packages         100 /var/lib/dpkg/status " che e' la stessa del t
<jester-> checchiGCM: guarda bene che c'è il pulsante paste sotto
<jester-> checchiGCM: e dovi si incolla devi incollare tu non è che appare un testo cosi per caso
<Cloudy-Sky> Ciao jester- potresti dirmi il motivo per il quale mi consigli lubuntu?
<Roberto_Plus> jester-, è una broadcom
<jester-> Cloudy-Sky: per le caratteristiche scarse del pc
<jester-> Roberto_Plus: non serve nessuna roba esterna
<Cloudy-Sky> Linux mint con lxde consuma molto di piu'?
<jester-> Roberto_Plus: serve solo essere collegati a internet via cavo o cellofono e sapere il modello esatto
<jester-> Cloudy-Sky: che centra linux mint con ubuntu
<jester-> ?
<Cloudy-Sky> So che si basa su ubuntu, e utilizzando lo stesso ambiente desktop (lxde nel mio caso) volevo sapere se la differenza era così abissale per il fatto delle prestazioni, comunque senza stressarti oltre mi butterò su Lubuntu e poi me la sistemo pian piano. Grazie del consiglio.
<checchiGCM> Certo. Ma sotto dove tu forse hai paste io ho incolla (e' la stessa cosa??!") ma prima avevo inollato i dati del terminale. Duro si ma ho capito che devo incollare un testo e non appare dal nulla.Io forse sono duro di comprendonio Avevo detto che non sono in possesso di una preparazione ottimale e appena sufficiente? in informatica) ma comincio ad avere dei dubbi sulla chiarezza dei suggerimenti.
<checchiGCM> Accetto anche il suggerimeno di mollare tutto. Non ho preconcetti. Non tutti possono fare tutto. Posso tornare alla penna biro.
<jester-> Cloudy-Sky: e ubuntu si basa su debian e tutti discendiamo dalle scimmie
<Cloudy-Sky> ahahahaha... Ve bene dai non prendertela, metto Lubuntu tanto quel mini pc mi sa che ormai è meno potente di un cellullare. Un saluto a tutti.
<checchiGCM> Questa me la dovresti spiegare. Forse io discendo da un Macaco. Calma ragazzi. calma e gesso
<jester-> checchiGCM: http://paste.ubuntu.com/    poster metti un mome a fianco a content incolli,  pigi paste, copi e incolli qui l'url/link
<jester-> cioè http://paste.ubuntu.com/sticass che hai dopo aver pigiato paste
<marcello56> aiuto
<marcello56> installato ubuntu 14.04 su lenovo b590
<marcello56> non riesco più ad entrare nel bios
<marcello56> e non posso utilizzare le periferiche esterne
<marcello56> usb e dvd
<marcello56> consigli?
<jester-> marcello56: 14.04 è alfa
<cristian_c> marcello56, ubuntu 14.04 non è ancora uscita
<cristian_c> è in sviluppo
<cristian_c> !alfa
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'alfa'
<cristian_c> !beta
<ubot-it> se non sai risolvere da solo i problemi o non sai riconoscere i bug, non usare una versione alpha o beta. Per discussioni e supporto alle versioni in sviluppo /join #ubuntu-it+1
<jester-> marcello56: e l'entrata bios non ha niente a che vedere con il sistema
<marcello56> nel pc c'era installato windows 8.1
<marcello56> installando ubuntu pensavo che ci fosse gnu gru
<marcello56> ma niente
<marcello56> e non posso tornare indietro
<jester-> marcello56:  non si capisce
<marcello56> volevo installare in dual boot
<marcello56> ma ora riesco ad usare solo ubuntu 14.04
<marcello56> come posso rientrare nel bios per poter dare le preferenze di avvio
<marcello56> utilizzando i tasti classici tipo F8 F2 F10 canc non va
<jester-> marcello56: hai un solo hd?
<marcello56> perchè
<jester-> pechè se uno solo che ci vai a fare nel bios
<marcello56> il pc è un portatile
<marcello56> solo un hd
<jester-> marcello56: se parte ubuntu diretto significa che winz te lo sei segato
<marcello56> quindi?
<marcello56> posso risolvere in qualche modo?
<jester-> marcello56: tutti i portatli hanno una partizoine di ripristino, come farlo leggi il manuale del pc
<marcello56> si ma al riavvio
<marcello56> il sistema riparte sempre da hd
<jester-> al riavvio si preme un tasto, solitamente Fx
<marcello56> e non mi vede ne chiavetta e ne dvd
<checchiGCM> Per <jester-> questo, dopo aver incollato su pastebin la risposta uscita dal terminale, e' quanto mi ha restituito che ho copiato e che ti posto qui: "" apt-cache policy ppa-purge ppa-purge:   Installato: 0.2.8 + bzr56   Candidato: 0.2.8 + bzr56   Tabella versione:  *** 0.2.8 + bzr56 0         500 http://it.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ preciso / universe i386 Packages         100 / var / lib / dpkg / status "" che e'  pari pari la
<jester-> per sapere quale tsto premere per andare in modalità ripristino leggi sul manuale del pc
<cristian_c> checchiGCM, perché non usi pastebinit?
<cristian_c> !info pastebinit
<marcello56> cos'è
<ubot-it> pastebinit (source: pastebinit): command-line pastebin client. In component main, is optional. Version 1.3-4ubuntu1 (saucy), package size 15 kB, installed size 172 kB
<marcello56> come si usa
<marcello56> e dove lo trovo
<marcello56> e cosa fa?
<cristian_c> ?
<jester-> checchiGCM: questo devi incollarci http://paste.ubuntu.com/7037827/   ottenuto dopo pigiamento paste
<jester-> marcello56: di solito lo forniscono col pc su un cd, se lo hai perso vai sl sito del pc
<marcello56> ok
<marcello56> sulla scatola non c'è
<marcello56> vedrò sul sito
<jester-> marcello56: abbiamo la palla di vetro in manutenzione
<marcello56> grazie cmq
<checchiGCM> Per <jester->. Guarda che io non mi faccio. Se poensi che io sia un tipo che in queste oiccasioni prende per i fondelli la gente, hai fatto un grosso errore. Io sto bene, mio caro. E se vuoi aiutarmi, bene se no , allora mi fermo qua. O mi dai istruzioni passo passo, se capisci cosa vuol dire. amzi facciamo cosi' lascia perdere. Mi sono stancato di giocare con persone che non capiscono che ho bisogno di imparare. Ripeto se non s
<ExPBoy> ?
<knaigerchrome1> ciao a tutti non mi riesce in nessun modo togliere questa maledetta tastiera americana! adesso ho praticamente peggiorato il danno perch[ a impostazioni tastiera ho tolto dalla lista la tastiera americana lasciando la sola italiana e mentre prima con la combinazione di tasti riuscivo a reimpostare l-italiana ora mi rimane definitivamente quella americana....come posso risolvere
<knaigerchrome1> scusate non so quale sia il punto interrogativo
<cristian_c> knaigerchrome1, sudo dpkg-reconfigure keyboard-configuration
<knaigerchrome1> ok mi si e aperta una lista quanti tasti e 102 o 105
<cristian_c> vedi un po'
<knaigerchrome1> li contero piu che altro non mi ricordo il valore standard di quella italiana
<knaigerchrome1> se non ho contato male 111 ma qui la generica arriva fino a 105
<knaigerchrome1> ok sembra si sia risolto tutto ora provo a riavviare grazie per il momento
<knaigerchrome1> ok adesso faccio a pezzi questa tastiera!!!!! e ritornata in configurazione americana....ad ogni riavvio lo fa....ma perche!!!
<cristian_c> knaigerchrome1, sì, credo che non la salvi
<cristian_c> knaigerchrome1, però almeno hai capito come reimpostarla
<cristian_c> :)
<cristian_c> knaigerchrome1, prima la remposti e poi trovi il modo di salvarla
<cristian_c> in due step
<knaigerchrome1> ma non compare nell elenco....c e pure la silvercrest
<cristian_c> -,-
<cristian_c> knaigerchrome1, hai letto cos'ho scritto?
<knaigerchrome1> questa e una nilox
<knaigerchrome1> secondo me nella configurazione sbaglio perche non trovo il modello corretto
<cristian_c> <knaigerchrome1> ok sembra si sia risolto tutto ora provo a riavviare grazie per il momento
<cristian_c> -,-
<knaigerchrome1> si scusa mi spiego male, questo modello l ho impostato con una generica da 105 tasti ma in realta di tasti ne ha di piu ne ho contati con precisione 108 prima ne avevo contati 3 di piu
<knaigerchrome1> e la configuro come una generica da 105 perche in elenco non c e generica da 108
<cristian_c> knaigerchrome1, quante ce ne sono?
<knaigerchrome1> di modelli ce ne sono a sfare di generici da solamente 101,102,104 e 105
<cristian_c> vedi un po' cosa c'è nella lista
<knaigerchrome1> sarei tentato di provare microsoft usb visto che la mia e usb
<cristian_c> lol
<knaigerchrome1> ok adesso è tornata italiana come prima ma se riavvio riavrò il solito problema....
<cristian_c> knaigerchrome1, hai già provato 101, 102, 104, 105?
<cristian_c> knaigerchrome1, cos'hai scelto?
<knaigerchrome1> no ho provato solo 105 e microsoft usb
<cristian_c> quale funza?
<knaigerchrome1> che è questa di ora
<cristian_c> -,-
<knaigerchrome1> tutte e due fino a che non riavvio
<cristian_c> va bene
<cristian_c> ora devi salvare in qualche modo la configurazione
<knaigerchrome1> eh sarebbe fantastico se mi riuscisse :)
<cristian_c> knaigerchrome1, hai xorg.conf?
<knaigerchrome1> non ne ho idea
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> knaigerchrome1, sudo dpkg-reconfigure console-setup
<knaigerchrome1> come codifica attuale da utf-8
<cristian_c> e quindi?
<knaigerchrome1> nella lista non c'è nessuno xorg
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> knaigerchrome1, hai digitato il comando?
<knaigerchrome1> si mi è comparsa una lista di configurazione console
<cristian_c> allora procedi
<knaigerchrome1> mi da diverse codifiche da impostare e mi propone come scelta UTF-8
<cristian_c> vai avanti
<knaigerchrome1> scegliere il set di caratteri che la console dovrebbe impostare e mi propone combinato latino ecc
<knaigerchrome1> vado avanti e mi propone Fixed, Terminus ecc che devo mettere?
<cristian_c> che scelta hai?
<knaigerchrome1> mi propone il primo fixed
<knaigerchrome1> booo mi sa che era solo la configurazione dei caratteri
<cristian_c> knaigerchrome1, segui il default
<cristian_c> modifica solo ciò che ti serve
<knaigerchrome1> via adesso la prova del 9 provo a riavviare....
<cristian_c> hai salvato?
<cristian_c> *finito
<knaigerchrome1> no non mi ha fatto salvare nulla semplicemente cliccando le varie cose mi è tornato sul terminale
<cristian_c> ok, quindi ha fatto
<cristian_c> se funge, prova a riavviare
<knaigerchrome1> ok incrocio le dita
<knaigerchrome1> niente da fare di nuovo sta maledetta tastiera americana
<cristian_c> knaigerchrome1, avevi controllato la lista prima di riavviare?
<knaigerchrome1> no quale lista?
<knaigerchrome1> per ora ho trovato un comando veloce per impostarla in italiano da terminale
<knaigerchrome1> però il problema è proprio all'avvio, dovrei entrare nel file di configurazione dell'avvio e cambiargli l'impostazione della tastiera
<cristian_c> knaigerchrome1, http://askubuntu.com/questions/41431/what-file-for-setting-default-keyboard-layout
<cristian_c> 'I feel pretty retarded, there was a button, apply for whole system'
<salvatore_> salve gente ho bisogno di una mano
<knaigerchrome1> niente da fare in questa guida non mi trova il comando sudo etc/default/feyboard
<cristian_c> salvatore_, dica
<knaigerchrome1> *keyboard
<cristian_c> knaigerchrome1, non è un comando
<salvatore_> non ricordo più la pw!
<cristian_c> !password | salvatore_
<ubot-it> salvatore_: Per recuperare la password seguire le indicazioni che trovate su http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Sicurezza/GestionePassword/Recupero
<salvatore_> ma si potrebbe eliminare del tutto?
<cristian_c> salvatore_, non è affatto una buona idea
<cristian_c> salvatore_, per questioni di sicurezza
<salvatore_> ok capito
<salvatore_> dal link riuscirò a risolvere il problema quindi?
<cristian_c> leggi
<salvatore_> grazie
<camotedesk> ciao a tutti
<camotedesk> sto cercando di masterizzare su cd kubuntu ma non me lo permette perchè di 703 mega...
<camotedesk> come si fa a farcelo stare?
<nexone> Ciao ho un problema con la scheda wifi "ALFA" con chipset rtl 8187.
<nexone> come faccio ad installare i driver da terminale?
<camotedesk> la versione kubuntu 12.04 è di 703 mega. come faccio a farcela stare in un cd?
<camotedesk> utilizzo k3b
<White_Army> Ciao a tutti
<White_Army> Ho installato su un vecchio pc fisso la lubuntu 13.10
<White_Army> E non ho avuto alcun tipo di problema
<White_Army> Da qualche giorno però
<White_Army> Non riesco più a trovare reti wifi
<White_Army> nonostante nel menu in basso a destra sul simbolo del wifi sia spuntata l'opzione abilita wifi
<White_Army> Sempre negli ultimi giorni all'avvio mi da una finestra di errore che riguarda la xorg
<White_Army> Forse le due cose sono collegate
<White_Army> Come faccio a risolvere?
<saltabecca> sera
<angelo___> salve
<angelo___> c'è qualcuno
<angelo___> ??
<krabador> per cosa?
<krabador> :)
<angelo___> stavo cercando di scricare ubuntu
<angelo___> ma non mi parte
<mauy> ciao ho un problema con un notebook hp 255 che all'acquisto montava ubuntu 12.04 ho formattato e ho installato ubuntu 13.10 solo che ora il wifi non va, mi spiego meglio vede la mia rete wifi mi chiede la password la metto si connette ma non naviga mentre con il cavo funziona benissimo..... ho anche notatato che il tastino del wifi non diventa piu di colore bianco come quando la scheda wifi è attiva ma resta sempre arancio....
<mauy> .so che per questo modello per win c'è un driver specifico per far funziionare il tasto del wi fi
<krabador> mauy , prova a settare i DNS a mano
<mauy> ho cercato in rete e ho trovato altra gente che ha il mio stesso problema ma non ho trovato soluzioni
<krabador> nella connessione wi-fi
<mauy> provo
<mauy> i dns sono in automatico ma li ha presi giusti ho contrallato con l'altro pc che naviga
<mauy> penso sia un problema del bottone hardware che non mi fa accedere ma ripeto so che per win c'è un driver per far funzionare il bottone correttamente e penso che fosse installato anche sulla versione ubuntu precaricata sul pc infatti prima il bottone attivava e disttivava il wifi ora no
<krabador> se non funzionasse, non vedresti la rete
<mauy> si ma prima quando la lucina del wifi era arancio faceva questo difetto mentre qunado shiacciavo il bottone e la lucina diventava bianca andava.....ora non riesco piu a far venire la lucina bianca
<sacarde> ciao
<sacarde> qualcuno ha abilitato xdmcp ?
<sacarde> non mi si attiva la porta 177
<Ciro_NocerinoXch> Buona sera a tutti, ubuntu, ho un problema
<Ciro_NocerinoXch> volendo scopiazzare una frase nota a tutti ;)
<krabador> Ciro_NocerinoXch, ?
<Ciro_NocerinoXch> andando al sodo: durante il semplice streaming audio di una web radio, il lettore (sia VLC che quello del server) và in buffering e poi scrive connection refused
<rita_> salve
<rita_> ho un problema con ubuntu 12.10
<rita_> ho vodafone station 2
<krabador> Ciro_NocerinoXch, sicuro che con le porte è tutto a posto?
<rita_> con collegamento adsl
<krabador> rita_, cosa succede in wi-fi ?
<rita_> allora
<rita_> in wifi
<rita_> in questo
<rita_> momento
<rita_> risultano due dispositivi
<rita_> uno sarebbe il mac
<rita_> e un altro iphone
<rita_> li vede
<rita_> questo pc
<rita_> non lo vede
<rita_> infatti sono collegata
<Ciro_NocerinoXch> krabador, sono collegato via wifi, cosa devo verificare? Come?
<rita_> con il cavo
<krabador> Ciro_NocerinoXch, provando con un cavo ethernet, funziona tutto?
<krabador> rita_, ma il pc, con il wi-fi attivato, vede la rete wi-fi del vodafone station?
<rita_> adesso mi risultano le freccie dell collegamento via cavo
<rita_> ma se vado a cliccare
<rita_> su di esse
<rita_> e faccio modifica connessione
<krabador> rita_, apri il terminale, manda iwconfig , e incolla il contenuto su pastebin
<rita_> aspe
<krabador> !pastebin | rita_
<ubot-it> rita_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<rita_> mi dice al terminale no wirless extension
<rita_> quale canale devo scegliere
<rita_> ce ne sono tantissimi
<krabador> rita_, posta il contenuto del comando che hai mandato
<krabador> su pastebin per favore
<krabador> !pastebin | rita_
<ubot-it> rita_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<rita_> fatto
<krabador> rita_, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<krabador> come specificato
<rita_> fatto
<krabador> non mi sembfra
<krabador> *sembra.
<rita_> allora ho fatto il comando sul terminale wconfig
<rita_> poi ho fatto copia
<rita_> e incolla su pastebin
<rita_> e spunta una schermata dove mi dice di mettere il nik
<rita_> e poi scegliere il canale
<krabador> rita_, se hai incollato su pastebin, devi incollare qui il link risultante
<rita_> per la precisione sintax
<krabador> che non è ancora arrivato
<rita_> c'è scritto
<rita_> dove c'è scritto  poster: ho scritto il mio nome rita
<akis24> premi paste sotto quando hai messo il resto e poi nella pagina che si apre copia indirizzo qui se no non lo vediamo mai
<Ciro_NocerinoXch> rieccomi
<Ciro_NocerinoXch> krabador mi hai letto?
<rita_> eth0      no wireless extensions.  lo        no wireless extensions.
<rita_> questo spunta
<krabador> Ciro_NocerinoXch,     no, il tuo ultimo messaggio    <Ciro_NocerinoXch> krabador, sono collegato via wifi, cosa devo verificare? Come?
<krabador> rita_ ti è stato chiesto esplicitamente e per favore, di usare pastebin
<krabador> non si puo' incollare in canale
<Ciro_NocerinoXch> Ho collegato il filo, mi dà 100Mb/s,  wifi 72 Mb/s
<krabador> se non il link del pastebin, con dentro tutto il contenuto dei comandi
<krabador> Ciro_NocerinoXch, in ethernet funziona quello che deve funzionare?
<Ciro_NocerinoXch> la radio è ok
<Ciro_NocerinoXch> ricevo flusso streaming perfetto
<rita_> allora voi mi avete mandato l'indirizzo adesso
<rita_> ho copiato e incollato
<Ciro_NocerinoXch> krabador può essere che si sia bloccato il modem in modalità wifi?
<rita_> pastebin
<krabador> Ciro_NocerinoXch, che router hai?
<krabador> Ciro_NocerinoXch, alcuni modelli hanno una gestione separata
<krabador> delle porte , in ethernet ed in wifi
<Ciro_NocerinoXch> krabador come vedo in ubuntu 12.04 lts il monitoraggio di tutto il sistema (task manager)?
<krabador> Ciro_NocerinoXch, devi controllare come è settato il router
<krabador> Ciro_NocerinoXch, entrando nei settaggi del router
<rita_> tu mi hai detto di utilizzare pastebin devo registrarmi su questo ?
<Ciro_NocerinoXch> impostando il mio indirizzo ip sul browser dovrei beccare il modem giusto?
<krabador> !pastebin | rita_
<ubot-it> rita_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<krabador> è la terza volta che ti viene mandato questo link
<rita_> ho visto
<rita_> il nick ho indicato e premuto paste e la terza volta che ti dico
<rita_> quali indirizzo della pagina devo mettere dove lo trovo?
<krabador> rita_, non hai mai messo un'indirizzo, su firefox/chrome/explorer ?
<rita_> no
<krabador> rita_, http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sito_web#Struttura
<Ciro_NocerinoXch> Krabador, mi sono loggiato sul modem
<Ciro_NocerinoXch> krabador, cosa devo verificare?
<krabador> Ciro_NocerinoXch, le varie opzioni di port forwarding
<Ciro_NocerinoXch> krabador non trovo la voce che mi chiedi
<krabador> Ciro_NocerinoXch, ma di che modem stiamo parlando?
<rita_> ok
<Ciro_NocerinoXch> netgear genie DGN2200v3
<rita_> sono entrata in questo sito che mi hai mandato cosa dovrei fare adesso?
<krabador> rita_, vedere cos'è un indirizzo, in modo da incollare quello giusto , di pastebin, qui nel canale
<xxx> ciao a tutti
<xxx> qualcuno mi aiuta a scaricare il pacchetto lingua italiana completo per ubuntu 1.3
<pesca> buonasera a tutti
<krabador> xxx, in impostazioni, vai nella voce lingue
<xxx> fatto
<xxx> ho selezionato anche lòa lingua
<xxx> l'ho installata
<xxx> ma è rimasto tutto in inglese
<krabador> xxx, devi riavviare
<pesca> c'è qualcuno che mi può indicare la guida per installare questo "lubuntu-13.10-desktop-i386.iso" al posto del windows xp da dove sto scrivendo?
<xxx> forse non ho il pacchetto completo
<xxx> ho fatto tutto ho anche riavviato
<xxx> ma niente
<rita_> forse meglio che ci lascio perdere
<rita_> per me è arabo
<krabador> pesca, masterizzi la iso, o fai una penna usb
<krabador> pesca, la usb la fai con questo http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<krabador> se sei su win
<krabador> la mandi in boot, ed installi
<Ciro_NocerinoXch> krabador ho trovato la voce "inoltro/attivazione delle porte
<pesca> sono provvisto soò di un cd-r da 700 mb
<krabador> pesca, lubuntu 13.10 credo che sia piu' grande
<pesca> no è poco più piccolo :)
<krabador> pesca, allora puoi fare il cd
<krabador> Ciro_NocerinoXch, come stanno messe le cose li' dentro?
<pesca> in effetti ho appena controllato è pesa esattamente 696 MB
<rita_> facciamo cosi visto la mia ignoranza
<pesca> allora procedo, e torno, grazie krabador
<rita_> e mi scuso se ho fatto perdere tempo
<rita_> francamente avrei voluto ubuntu sul mio pc
<rita_> se volessi mettere windows 7
<rita_> di nuovo come sistema operativo
<krabador> rita_, non devi chiedere a noi
<krabador> qui si fa solo supporto ad ubuntu
<rita_> capito
<rita_> pensavo sapessi
<rita_> come si puo fare
<krabador> qui si fa solo supporto ad ubuntu
<rita_> a levare ubuntu e rimettere windows
<krabador> !chat | rita_
<ubot-it> rita_: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<rita_> ok
<krabador> puoi chiedere in ##windows
<rita_> va bene
<Ciro_NocerinoXch> krabador devo chiudere, ho un'appuntamento importante. intanto faccio riavvio modem
<krabador> Ciro_NocerinoXch, si, puoi provare
<Ciro_NocerinoXch> a presto, buona serata a tutti!
<krabador> ciao
<unic> ciao
<unic> non riesco ad impostare la lingua italiana con ubuntu ultima versione
<unic> ho fatto tutte le procedure
<unic> ma nisba
<unic> ho impostazione lingua italiano ma tutti i menu sono inglese
<unic> dove sbaglio?
<unic> '
<unic> '
<unic> ''??
<krabador> unic, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/UbuntuItaliano
<Alex_______> salve a tutti
<Alex_______> buonasera
<Alex_______> ?
<LoZioNe> ho notato ieri sera che l'arresto di Kubuntu è un'pò lento...mi domandavo se c'era un modo per velocizzarlo
<krabador> LoZioNe, controlla i processi che hai in avvio
<krabador> e togli qualcosa che non ti serve
<cristian_c> LoZioNe, nepomuk è attivo?
<LoZioNe> krabador,adesso vedo... cristian_c,si
<LoZioNe> tra i servizi ho il demone di attivazione Touch,ho un fisso...lo raso via?
<sacarde> ciao
<sacarde> qualcuno ha abilitato xdmcp ? non mi attiva la porta 177
<fabio_cc> sacarde, in che senso non ti attiva la porta 177?
<sacarde> ho abilitato xdmcp in lightdm
<sacarde> e dovrebbe attivare la porta 177 per il login remoto
<fabio_cc> sacarde, devi raggiungere la porta 177 da internet o solo in lan?
<sacarde> in lan
<fabio_cc> sacarde, ok
<sacarde> nelle altre configurazioni di xdmcp vedo la porta in ascolto da: netstat -an
<fabio_cc> sacarde, per abilitare xdmcp hai modificato /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf?
<fabio_cc> l'opzione da modificare è:
<fabio_cc> [XDMCPServer]
<fabio_cc> enabled=true
<sacarde> si si
<fabio_cc> sacarde, hai riavviato lightdm?
<sacarde> si
<Temeroya> ragazzi ma il programma bleachbit non pulisce una ceppa
<Temeroya> l'ho avviato anche come root
<Temeroya> ma non pulisce un tubo! i file recenti restano li etc etc
<fabio_cc> Temeroya, io non vedo una grande utilità, le distribuzioni linux non necessitano più di tanto di questi programmi
<fabio_cc> Temeroya, francamente, non vedo molto da pulire
<fabio_cc> sacarde, teoricamente dovrebbe andare
<sacarde> eh
<Temeroya> fabio_cc: e come tolgo la "polvere" dal pc allora??
<Temeroya> fabio_cc: anche se fosse, resta di fatto che suddetto programma non funge
<fabio_cc> Temeroya, non saprei dirti, personalmente non l'ho mai utilizzato, ma continuo a dirti che da pulire c'è ben poco su ubuntu, anche dopo anni di utilizzo
<sacarde> bye, a domani
<krabador> Temeroya, cerca di non usare solventi troppo potenti
<Temeroya> krabador, fabio_cc allora consiugliatemi un metodo per fare una pulizia
<Temeroya> sebbene superficiale
<krabador> Temeroya, cosa vuoi pulire di preciso?
<Temeroya> file recenti , chace e bla bla bla
<Temeroya> le solite robe
<cristian_c> chace?
<cristian_c> cache
<fabio_cc> Temeroya, la cache del browser puoi svuotarla tu
<krabador> Temeroya, apri un terminale, manda sudo apt-get autoremove && sudo apt-get clean
<krabador> poi come dice fabio_cc , va nel browser e pulisci i contenuti a mano
<fabio_cc> Temeroya, tutti  i browser hanno l'opzione per farlo
<Temeroya> ok
<Temeroya> ma i recents files?
<Temeroya> me li devo eliminare a mano?
<krabador> Temeroya, che ubuntu ?
<fabio_cc> Temeroya, usi firefox?
<fabio_cc> Temeroya, ah dici quelli di ubuntu
<Temeroya> 12.04 lts
<fabio_cc> Temeroya, clic in alto a destra dove vai per spegnere il pc -> impostazioni di sistema -> privacy
<fabio_cc> Temeroya, metti tutto e clicca su elimina cronologia
<Temeroya> fatto grazie mille
<Temeroya> ma non ha cancelato i recents files
<fabio_cc> Temeroya, prova a riavviare la sessione, dovrebbe averlo fatto
<Temeroya> come si fa?
<fabio_cc> Temeroya, chiudi tutte le applicazioni, poi ctrl alt canc e termina sessione, poi rifai il login
<cal8282> buonasera, non riesco a capire cosa sbaglio quando faccio la partizione per installare lubuntu, qualcuno mi aiuta?
<Manuz> cioe'?
<cal8282> allora ho fatto 3 partizioni una per lo swap, una per / e l'altra per home
<cal8282> ora ho messo come boot la partzione /, quando clicco su installazione e scelgo la / come punto di installazione mi da errore
<cal8282> dove sbalio?
<cal8282> sbaglio
<jester1-> cal8282: fai in manuale da altro?
<cal8282> si
<cal8282> però prima ho usato gparted
<cal8282> per fare 3 partizioni: 2 etxt4 per / e home e la swap
<cal8282> ora sto in live dal cd
<jester1-> cal8282: allora devi andare sulla partizione dove metti il sistema-->modifica-->usare come ext4 jurnaled, montare come /  spuntare formattare
<jester1-> cal8282: poi su quella destinata alla home usare ext4  montare come /home formattare se è la prima volta
<cal8282> ah allora per / devo scegliere etx4 jornulad
<jester1-> la swap se la pia da solo
<jester1-> per entrambe
<cal8282> sempre da gparted giusto?
<jester1-> no
<jester1-> installando
<cal8282> alllora su gparted ho fatto bene? tolgo la spunta boot da / ?
<jester1-> quanto le hai fatte grandi
<cal8282> 2 gb la swap
<jester1-> cal8282: linux e grub se ne fregano del flag di boot
<cal8282> okok
<jester1-> per / quanto hai dato
<cal8282> 19,53 gb
<cal8282> per home 200 gb e passa
<jester1-> per home?
<cal8282> 211,32 gb
<jester1-> OK va benissimo va in installa ubuntu
<cal8282> si ma come etichetta ho messo / e home va bene?
<cal8282> o non devo scrivere niente su etichetta?
<jester1-> non è importante l'etichetta
<jester1-> è solo ol nome
<cal8282> e ce lo devo mettere o no?
<jester1-> che ci chimai tiziana o marietta il fatto poi è che la dia
<jester1-> cal8282: non importa l'etichetta
<cal8282> le ho tolte
<cal8282> ora faccio l installazione
<cal8282> ho selezionato installare soft di 3 parti
<cal8282> scusa jester-  la / ho scelto etx4 jornulaed e come mount /, ora per la home devo scegliere sempre etx4 journaled? perchè e
<cal8282> perchè ext4 senza journlaed non me lo da
<hal9003> come mai se non disabilito la rete lan il collegamento internet chiavetta non funziona ? grazie
<jester-> cal8282: si ma montare ome /home
<cal8282> ok fatto
<cal8282> ora l ultimo passaggio: device per l installazione del boot loader che metto?
<jester-> se hai un disco solo lascia a default
<jester-> defualt è sda
<hal9003> exit
<cal8282> sta installando, me lo so tolto windows e ubntu, essendo vecchio ho preferito lubuntu
<cal8282> grazie jester-  per la pazienza
<cal8282> ma cosa sono questi software di terze prati?
<cal8282> parti
<cal8282> riavvio
#ubuntu-it 2014-03-06
<akis24> giorno
<fabiosei> buongiorno
<fabiosei> ho installato rhythmbox e poi i codec per il lettore mp3 da quel momento la lista delle radio presenti nel rirpoduttore è 0 e non capisco perchè anche se sono talmente neofita che tutto può esse
<giuseppe1> ciao a tutti!!
<MaxFrames> ciao
<giuseppe1> ho comperato un hard disk esterno ed è formattato ntfs io vorrei formattarlo in ext4, ma con gparted la voce "formatta come" non si attiva.Cosa posso fare?
<remix_tj> giuseppe1: devi smontarlo
<remix_tj> giuseppe1: cioè devi fare l'umount in modo che il disco non sia usato dal sistema operativo
<MaxFrames> metti giu' il cacciavite! :-P
<giuseppe1> remix_tj, come si fa?
<remix_tj> giuseppe1: su gparted non hai la voce umount o simili?
<giuseppe1> remix_tj, ora vedo
<giuseppe1> remix_tj, c'è "smonta", ma poi il disco è composto di due parti una è "dev/sdc1 e l'altra " non allocato"
<remix_tj> giuseppe1:  la parte non allocato quanto grande è? (c'è scritta la dimensione sotto)
<giuseppe1> remix_tj, 101.00 MiB
<remix_tj> allora è piccola
<giuseppe1> remix_tj, poi dice utilizzato 227.80 MIB, ma è nuovo io non ci ho fatto niente
<remix_tj> si si è lo spazio riservato della formattazione
<remix_tj> ora che hai fatto l'umount puoi formattarlo come vuoi
<remix_tj> e se vuoi anche allargarlo di quei 100mb che sembrano essere liberi
<giuseppe1> remix_tj, vado con smonta?
<remix_tj> si
<giuseppe1> remix_tj, adesso la voce è attiva .ext 4 è il meglio per ubuntu?
<remix_tj> è il predefinito e va bene
<remix_tj> giuseppe1: è un hd interno?
<giuseppe1> remix_tj, no esterno
<remix_tj> hai intenzione di usarlo su altri computer?
<remix_tj> perchè ext4 funziona solo su linux
<giuseppe1> no mi basta ubuntu
<MaxFrames> ieri ho provato il live cd di elementary, che e' basato su ubuntu 12.04, e la mia tastiera+mouse bluetooth non funzionavano, c'e' speranza?
<MaxFrames> tempo fa avevo provato ubuntu (non ricordo se 12.04 o successivo) con wubi e non avevo avuto questo problema
<remix_tj> MaxFrames: hai provato a cercare su google il tuo modello di tastiera/mouse e vedere se è supportato?
<MaxFrames> ho trovato gente che aveva il problema e l'ha risolto in qualche modo dopo, con gran smanettamenti, ma io vorrei intanto vedere il live cd prima di decidere se installare
<MaxFrames> non proprio il mio modello (logitech mx 5000) ma simile (5500)
<remix_tj> attenzione che simile potrebbe non essere abbastanza
<giuseppe1> remix_tj, fatta la formattazione!grazie, ma comunque il sistema si tiene piu di 20 giga è corretto?
<remix_tj> giuseppe1: il 5%
<giuseppe1> remix_tj, grazie!!!
<sacarde> ciao
<sacarde> qualcuno ha abilitato xdmcp in lightdm ?
<sacarde> a me non apre la porta 177
<MaxFrames> di preciso sulla mia non ho trovato niente
<MaxFrames> ma il problema e' il dongle vero? perche' il bluetooth di per se' e' uno standard
<remix_tj> MaxFrames: le soluzioni che suggeriscono sono così impossibili?
<MaxFrames> richiedono che sia installato prima il sistema, io vorrei provarlo
<MaxFrames> non vorrei installarlo solo per vedere se poi riesco a far funzionare la tastiera
<remix_tj> MaxFrames: ma puoi provare anche dal live cd credo
<mauy> ho un problema con un portatile hp 255 che monta gia dalla casa ubuntu l'ho formattato e ci ho messo ubuntu 13.10 ora la scheda di rete wifi funziona il pc si connette ma naviga solo se la rete non è protetta se la proteggo resta connesso ma non naviga la mia scheda di rete è una ralink rt3290
<mauy> penso sia un problema del driver ma non so come risolvere mi potete aiutare
<cristian_c> mauy, anche in live stesso problema?
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<mauy> si e ho anche provato in live con versioni piu vecchie ma stessa cosa
<cristian_c> mauy, con la live della 13.10?
<mauy> si
<cristian_c> mauy, ma si connette?
<cristian_c> oppure non si connette neanche?
<cristian_c> alla rete
<mauy> aspetta che per sicurezza riprovo ora
<mauy> un attimo di pazienza che avvia la live
<mauy> in ogni caso perchè mi chiedi se con la live mi da lo stesso problema???
<cristian_c> per vedere se è un problema dell'installazione
<cristian_c> magari la wifi è recente
<mauy> ok si il pc è recente e la wifi è una rt3290
<mauy> ho trovato in internet qualcosa dicono che c'è un file da modificare ma è in inglese e io non so come modificare
<mauy> comunque aspetta si è quasi avviato da live
<mauy> altra cosa che ho notato è che il pulsante del wifi sembra non funzionare rimane arancine anche se lo schiaccio
<mauy> arancione scusa
<sacarde> qualcuno ha abilitato xdmcp in lightdm ?
<mauy> in live stesso problema rete libera si connette e naviga rete protetta si connette ma non naviga
<mauy> cristian_c, ti viene in mente qualcosa
<jester-> sacarde: che sarebbe?
<cristian_c> mauy, ok
<jester-> mauy: prova a fare le rete in ip statico
<cristian_c> mauy, connettiti con la wpa
<mauy> il router è protetto wpa/wpa2
<mauy> jester-, provo con ip statico da live?
<jester-> prova
<cristian_c> mauy, sì, ip statico da network manager
<cristian_c> Manuale
<sacarde> xdmcp e' il protocollo per il login remoto
<mauy> ok provo in ogni caso anche in automatico l'ip che prende è corretto
<jester-> mauy: stessa classe del ip rutter e gateway il rutter e metti almeno un dons
<jester-> dns
<jester-> sacarde: mai usato
<sacarde> ah
<sacarde> provo a chiedere sul forum
<mauy> cristian_c, con ip statico naviga anche con rete protetta
<cristian_c> ottimo
<cristian_c> per intanto usa quello
<cristian_c> che almeno già puoi usarlo
<mauy> ok ma devo risolvere il problema il pc non è mio e devo farlo connettere sempre senza dover stare a configurare le connessioni manualmente
<jester-> mauy: certe periferiche network hanno problemi con nat di linux
<jester-> mauy: una vota configurata rimane
<mauy> lo so ma dato che il pc viene usato in giro con diverse connessioni è un macello
<mauy> con la versione preinstallata di ubuntu però funzionava correttamente
<jester-> mauy: prova dhcp solo indirizzi
<jester-> e mettici i dns
<jester-> secondo me ha problemi di dns in auto
<giovanniariete> ho un pentium 4 con xp datato posso installare xubunto pur tenendo xp
<jester-> giovanniariete: lubuntu
<jester-> giovanniariete:  deframmenti xp e poi fai da opzione installa accanto
<giovanniariete> lubunt è migliore per le mie esigenze ?
<jester-> giovanniariete: il sistema è comune a tutte le versioni, vambia la grafica
<jester-> lubuntu è la piu leggera
<giovanniariete> ma in rete trovo un video guida ?
<jester-> magari hai anche poca ram
<cristian_c> !installazione | giovanniariete
<ubot-it> giovanniariete: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<jester-> giovanniariete: guida de che
<cristian_c> giovanniariete, c'è il wiki di ubuntu, basta perle principali operazioni basilari sul sistema
<cristian_c> giovanniariete, e sul pc che hai, essendo molto antico, solo lubuntu puoi usare
<giovanniariete> quindi lo posso installare anche dal pc senza metterlo su dvd
<cristian_c> no
<cristian_c> ti serve un disco di installazione
<giovanniariete> ok
<jester-> che linux ti cambi la nonna da 80 con 2 da 40 è un mito
<ExPBoy> lol
<jester-> mica è il nano che le cambiava con 4 da 20
<giovanniariete> mi chiedevo ancora ma poi ho tanto spazio per tenere i due sistemi insieme ??
<mauy> jester-, dhcp solo indirizzi metto i dns e non naviga
<jester-> giovanniariete: quanto è grande l'hd e quanto spazio hai libero in xp adesso
<jester-> mauy: bel problema
<mauy> me ne reo reso conto
<mauy> ero
<giovanniariete> anche avendo cancellato quasi tutto poco
<jester-> poco quanto
<giovanniariete> al limite dovrò togliere xp
<giovanniariete> aspe
<ExPBoy> uhm io non lo farei
<jester-> la sistema servono 6 gb
<jester-> poi serve spazio per un minimo di dati
<jester-> digiamo minimo 12 totale
<jester-> se hai hd barby non è che si puo inventare spazio
<cristian_c> mauy, quali dns? gli stessi dell'ip statico?
<jester-> mauy: cosa aveva di preinstallato
<mauy> come dns metto solo il router 192.168.1.1
<giovanniariete> 61mb su una riperttizoine 1.95gb dal altro
<jester-> mauy: installa linux-firmware-nonfree e controlla se linux-firmware è gia installato
<mauy> ubuntu 12.04 ma ho provato con la live del 12.04 e ho lo stesso problema
<mauy> penso che hp abbia modificato qualcosa
<cristian_c> mauy, quello non è il dns
<jester-> giovanniariete: devi liberare almeno un 20 giga in xp
<jester-> mauy: server dns 8.8.8.8, 8.8.4.4
<giovanniariete> e che tolgo non ho piu niente
<jester-> spazio dopo la virgola
<cristian_c> mauy, sono i dns gogol
<mauy> si è il dns idns per la connessione sono salvati nel router al pc dai come dns il router e funziona sono anni che faccio cosi con pc sia win che linix
<jester-> giovanniariete: xp come sistema occupa piu o meno quanto linux cioà max 5 gb
<ExPBoy> giovanniariete, se non hai spazio è inutile
<cristian_c> giovanniariete, quanto spazio ha in totale l'hard disk
<cristian_c> ?
<jester-> giovanniariete: il resto lo occupano dati e  programmi installati dopo
<giovanniariete> al limite toglierò xp anche perchè tra un po non si aggiornera piu
<cristian_c> mapreri, prova come ti si è detto
<cristian_c> *mauy
<mauy> cristian_c, cosa devo provare mi sono perso
<jester-> giovanniariete:che uso ne fai
<cristian_c> <jester-> mauy: server dns 8.8.8.8, 8.8.4.4
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> mauy, sono i dns gogol
<jester-> giovanniariete: non è poi detto che linux assecondi le tue esigenze, i due non sono sostitutivi ma alternativi
<giovanniariete> ma io ho portatile nuovo quindi questo è piu uno sfizio di tenerlo
<mauy> aspetta esco dalla live e provo
<jester-> vedi te, noi ti abbiamo avvisato
<cristian_c> mauy, prova prima in live
<mauy> sono uscito non importa vediamo se va se incasino tutto riformatto tanto non c'è su nulla
<cristian_c> giovanniariete, non si capisce neanche quando è grande il disco in GB
<cristian_c> *quanto
<giovanniariete> ho fatto il calcolo tra le due partizioni 38,26
<giovanniariete> parlo di capacita
<mauy> dhcp solo indirizzi metto i dns di google e non naviga
<cristian_c> giovanniariete, un disco da 40 GB?
<giovanniariete> 51
<giovanniariete> si
<cristian_c> mauy, puoi postare schermata?
<giovanniariete> scusa si 40 gb
<mauy> che schermata vuoi
<mauy> ???
<cristian_c> giovanniariete, e visto che xp occupa pochi GB da solo, non puoi trasportare i dati su un disco esterno?
<cristian_c> giovanniariete, in modo da liberare spazio sulla partizione di xp
<cristian_c> mapreri, quella in cui inserisci i dns
<cristian_c> *mauy
<giovanniariete> posso prima formattare volendo ?
<cristian_c> giovanniariete, nel senso, fai prima a trasportare i dati personali su pendrive usb o memoria esterna
<giovanniariete> ma il problema e che xp non rilascera piu aggiornamenti
<cristian_c> giovanniariete, poi deframmenti e liberi spazio su xp, e quello spazio liberato lo dai alla partizione per ubuntu
<cristian_c> giovanniariete, fa sempre comodo, basta che non lo usi con la rete e scambiando dati con memorie usb da aprile in poi
<giovanniariete> ok vi ringrazio ho abbastanze informazione poi prendero una decisione
<mauy> cristian_c, mi dai il paste per immagini
<cristian_c> !image | mauy
<ubot-it> mauy: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<mauy> http://imagebin.org/297528
<cristian_c> mauy, sto pensando una cosa
<mauy> dimmi
<cristian_c> mauy, cos'hai in impostazioni ipv6?
<cristian_c> cos'è impostato?
<cristian_c> ora
<mauy> automatico
<cristian_c> mauy, metti Ignora
<mauy> provo
<cristian_c> mauy, e ipv4 su dhcp automatico
<cristian_c> o come adesso
<mauy> come adesso non naviga aspetta che provo ipv4 automatico
<mauy> ipv4 automatico con dns google naviga ma mi sembra lento
<cristian_c> mauy, ipv4 automatico non utilizza i dns google
<cristian_c> -,-
<cristian_c> mauy, i dns google li hai utilizzati tu
<cristian_c> *li hai inseriti tu
<mauy> quelli che mi avete dato 8.8.8.8, 8.8.4.4
<mauy> comunque non naviga
<cristian_c> mauy, secondo me fai confusione
<cristian_c> mauy, posta una schermata
<mauy> cristian_c quella che ti ho postato prima
<jester-> <mauy> quelli che mi avete dato 8.8.8.8, 8.8.4.4
<cristian_c> mauy, aggiornata
<jester-> questi non sono gogol?
<mauy> scusate allora ho capito male comunque ho usto quelli
<cristian_c> mauy, posta una schermata aggiornata
<mauy> adesso l'ho configurato tutto manuale usando come dns il mio router e naviga benissimo
<mauy> cristian_c, un secondo e ti posto
<cristian_c> mauy, lol
<jester-> mauy: quindi usa i dns del provider by rutter
<cristian_c> mauy, ma non ti eri lamentato dell'ip statico?
<jester-> mauy: ma se dici che in manuale non va bene è inutile, che minghia di linux aveva preinstallato
<mauy> si si usa i dns del router
<cristian_c> lol
<mauy> ma non voglio l'ip statico era solo una prova
<jester-> mauy: portatile aveva linux o winz come oem
<mauy> in origine aveva ubuntu 12.04 maq penso avesse qualcosa di modificato perchè ho provato con la live del 12.04 e non va
<jester-> mauy: avranno moddato i driveri
<jester-> mauy: e perchè hai segato la 12.04 originale
<jester-> della quale dovrebbe avere una copia
<jester-> o con linux la partizione ripristino non c'è?
<mauy> aveva impallato tutto e ha formattato lui cancellando tutte le partizioni
<mauy> http://imagebin.org/297530 allora così non naviga ipv6 impostato su ignora
<mauy> ho trovato in rete qualche cosa sulla scheda rt3290 dicono di modificare dei file ma non capisco cosa dovrei fare e non sono sicuro che funzioni
<jester-> fa vedere la guida presunta
<cristian_c> mauy, non è dhcp automatico
<cristian_c> come ti avevo detto
<mauy> cristian_c, fatto anche con automatico risultato lostesso
<mauy> jester-, aspetta che la cerco era sul portatile un attimo
<cristian_c> mauy, avevi detto che navigava, anche se lento
<mauy> no mi sbagliavo mi caricava parte della pagina probabilmente quello che aveva salvato nella cache del browser
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> mauy, ma di mestiere fai assistenza informatica?
<mauy> si ma con linux sono un po' una sega
<Ciro_Nocerino> Salve a tutti
<jester-> mauy: ultima risosrsa usa i driver xp stessi bit del sistema con ndiswrapper
<cristian_c> mauy, ma da dove hai scaricato ubuntu?
<jester-> e blacklisti il driver del kernel
<jester-> pero con la 13.10 non 100% ma il problema rt era stato risolto
<mauy> jester-, https://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=61621
<mauy> questa è la guida
<mauy> i driver li ha messi lui in automatico
<cristian_c> mauy, hai installato il pacchetto firmware-nonfree?
<cristian_c> come ti era stato detto
<mauy> no non credo sto provando mille cose e forse quello me lo sono perso
<mauy> gentilmente spiegami come fare che provo
<cristian_c> <jester-> mauy: installa linux-firmware-nonfree e controlla se linux-firmware è gia installato
<cristian_c> mauy, non leggi
<Ciro_Nocerino> Ho un problema sullo streaming da un PC partizionato e in dualboot tra ubuntu12.04 lts e Windows7 con 2 gb ram HD da160 gb, serve dirvi altro?
<mauy> non è che non leggo sto facendo mille cose e me lo sono perso scusate
<cristian_c> mauy, fai mille cose ma non ascolti, poi te la cavi da solo, eh
<jester-> mauy: non c'è un workaround in quella guida ma un tipo dice che col kernel 3.12 funza
<Ciro_Nocerino> escludo sia il modem xkè funziona perfettamente con windows e con altri device
<mauy> cristian_c, mi spieghi come installare come ho detto con linux faccio pena
<jester-> piglialo dai mainoline ubuntu
<jester-> mauy: sudo apt-get install --reinstall linux-firmware-nonfree linux-firmware
<mauy> grazie
<jester-> vendere un pc con sopra linux hai gia perso prima che esca dal negozio
<Ciro_Nocerino> forse è il caso che passo a ubuntu 13?
<cristian_c> Ciro_Nocerino, che problema?
<Ciro_Nocerino> da ieri pomeriggio non funziona più lo streaming
<Ciro_Nocerino> di radio, yt
<jester-> mauy: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v3.12.13-trusty/
<Ciro_Nocerino> la wifi la ricevo a 72mb/s
<Ciro_Nocerino> da ubuntu
<Ciro_Nocerino> con win arriva anche a 150mb/s
<cristian_c> Ciro_Nocerino, problema con flash?
<mauy> jester-, vendere un pc con sopra linux hai gia perso prima che esca dal negozio non ho capito cosa intendi comunque il pc non l'ho venduto io
<cristian_c> Ciro_Nocerino, oppure problemi di wifi in generale?
<Ciro_Nocerino> credo non sia un problema di wifi, perchè con win và bene
<cristian_c> mauy, hai digitato il comando?
<jester-> mauy: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v3.12.13-trusty/
<xubuntu301> ciaoraga possibile un aiuto?
<mauy> si ha installato e sto riavviando per sicurezza
<Ciro_Nocerino> cominciando da flash come verifico?
<cristian_c> !aiuto | xubuntu301
<ubot-it> xubuntu301: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<xubuntu301> ciaoraga come imposto questo canale su xchat?
<mauy> jester-, cosa devo fare col link che hai postato
<jester-> mauy:servono headers all e headers stessi bit del sistema e naturalmente l'image
<jester-> mauy: kernel e headers
<cristian_c> xubuntu301, da Lista reti, selezioni il server e poi Modifica
<cristian_c> c'è il campo apposito
<jester-> pare che con 3.12 funzi
<cristian_c> !xchat
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Messaggistica/Xchat
<mauy> scusami ma stai parlando in arabo per me
<cristian_c> mauy, che driver usi?
<cristian_c> mauy, rt2800?
<cristian_c> Ciro_Nocerino, intendo se hai problemi di wifi con ubuntu
<cristian_c> Ciro_Nocerino, riguardo flash, apri un terminale
<mauy> cristian_c, come faccio a vedere che driver uso?
<xubuntu301> THANKS
<Ciro_Nocerino> cristian_c per la prima riga, credo di si, date le circostanze
<mauy> comunque anche dopo i non free non naviga
<cristian_c> mauy, lshw -C netowrk
<cristian_c> mauy, lshw -C network
<Ciro_Nocerino> cristian_c terminale aperto
<cristian_c> Ciro_Nocerino, se hai problemi di wifi in generale con ubuntu, non riguarda flash
<cristian_c> è più lento?
<cristian_c> mauy, aspetta
<b1zz4rr0n3> ciao a tutti. un consiglio per creare icone su lubutu. ce' un modo smepliceper crearle e per rinominarle?
<Ciro_Nocerino> cristian_c dunque a questo punto ti dico che uso Bleach bit sempre, prima di chiudere il pc, può aver inciso il suo utilizzo?
<Ciro_Nocerino> cristian_c di recente ho dovuto aumentare swap per lentezza al pc, ora esege tutte le applicazioni in velocità, l'unica cosa lenta è lo streaming, come ti dicevo
<mauy> cristian_c, dimmi tu quando puoi
<cristian_c> Ciro_Nocerino, bleachbit è pericoloso
<cristian_c> mauy, puoi provare il kernel che ti ha suggerito jester
<cristian_c> mauy, ma hai riavviato?
<mauy> ho riavviato
<Ciro_Nocerino> cristian_c l'avevo installato perchè avevo letto che migliorava le qualità di SO, lo rimuovo, poi? cosa devo fare?
<cristian_c> Ciro_Nocerino, io parlavo di connessione wifi
<mauy> no so come provare il kernel se mi spieghi provo
<cristian_c> Ciro_Nocerino, mi pare che sul wiki sia sconsigliato
<cristian_c> mauy, sistema a 32 o 64 bit?
<mauy> 64
<_gianliuc_> ciaoraga
<cristian_c> mauy, apri questo link: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v3.12.13-trusty/
<cristian_c> mauy, ma avevi digitato il comando che ti ho detto?
<_gianliuc_> su xubuntu tweak non funziona ....installato neanche lo visualizza
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> mauy, lshw -C network
<Ciro_Nocerino> cristian_c bleach bit rimosso dal sistema
<cristian_c> _gianliuc_, ubuntu tweak non è presente nei repo di ubuntu
<Ciro_Nocerino> un'altra app che uso è ubuntu tweak e non mi ha mai dato problemi
<_gianliuc_> e su xubuntu cosa si usa per pulire il sistema..solo da terminale?
<cristian_c> pulire?
<cristian_c> pulire da che?
<_gianliuc_> pacchetti non utilizzati ecc
<_gianliuc_> su ubuntu usavo teak ma su xubuntu non saprei
<jester-> !pulireubuntu | _gianliuc_
<ubot-it> _gianliuc_: pulire ubuntu is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/PulireUbuntu
<mauy> cristian_c, scusa ecco il comando http://paste.ubuntu.com/7043769/
<_gianliuc_> pulire xubuntu
<cristian_c> _gianliuc_, c'è una guida wiki apposita
<cristian_c> _gianliuc_, non serve bleachbit
<mauy> crstian_, link aperto
<cristian_c> _gianliuc_, quella che ti ha indicato jester-
<Ciro_Nocerino> cristian_c ritorno subito
<jester-> mauy: scarica e poi installa in sequeza
<jester-> [ ]	linux-headers-3.12.13-031213_3.12.13-031213.201402221735_all.deb
<cristian_c> mauy, non stai usando gli rt2800, quindi il nonfree non funza
<jester-> mauy: 	22-Feb-2014 23:22 	9 	
<jester-> [ ]	linux-headers-3.12.13-031213-generic_3.12.13-031213.201402221735_amd64.deb	
<mauy> ok scarico e installo
<jester-> linux-image-3.12.13-031213-generic_3.12.13-031213.201402221735_amd64.deb	
<mauy> i 64 giusto no ni primi che mi ha postato jester
<_gianliuc_> sorry  pulireUbuntu è uguale a pulireXubuntu?=
<cristian_c> _gianliuc_, si parla dello stesso os
<cristian_c> _gianliuc_, in xubuntu cambia solo il de
<cristian_c> non il cuore
<jester-> è sempre lo stesso tipo travestito
<_gianliuc_> boia de è nato a livorno...:-]   ok grazie
<_gianliuc_> ma si de come desktop sono arrivato ora
<_gianliuc_> un saluto al canale..!!!
<jester-> desktop environment
<cristian_c> mauy, l'alldeb vale sia per i 32 bit che i 64
<mauy> scusate
<jester-> anche livorno è pieno di travi
<cristian_c> mauy, gli altri due pacchetti sono specifici per l'architettura
<mauy> ok
<jester-> all = tutto
<mauy> scaricati vado sul portatile e installo in ordine  poi mi faccio vivo
<jester-> mauy: comprati un cavo eth lol
<cristian_c> mauy, prima l'alldeb, poi gli header-generic, infine image-generic
<jester-> mauy: finito devi riavviare
<mauy> ho tutta la rete non solo il cavo è che sto scrive3ndo col pc mio per evitare se devo riavviare di perdere la cronistoria
<mauy> ok faccio e vi faccio poi sapere
<fabio> salve. Come faccio a cancellare la cronologia skype? Di un solo account
<ciro_nocerino> rieccomi
<ciro_nocerino> cristian_c rieccomi
<_gianliuc_> xubuntu se installo libre devo prima togliere newmwic e abiword?
<jester-> non cè gia di serie?
<_gianliuc_> no uso ultima beta
<jester-> con la quale il canale non centra
<jester-> comunque se incompatibile lo leva apt
<ciro_nocerino> cristian_c ho notato una strana cosa: quando faccio qualcosa con ubuntu, tipo scrivo, quando firefox da ubuntu cerca lo streaming, non lo carica più
<cristian_c> fabio, sicuro che i dati non siano sul server di skype?
<_gianliuc_> si facevo per non andare in conflitto
<fabio> sul server?
<jester-> se configge ma non dovrebbe lo leva apt
<cristian_c> fabio, sì, conservano i dati degli utenti
<fabio> sinceramente non lo so
<fabio> comunque ci sono registrati 4 account ma io vorrei cancellare i dati di uno
<cristian_c> fabio, hai fatto il login da altri pc o device?
<fabio> si
<ciro_nocerino> cristian_c e comunque cade lo stesso se non faccio nulla dopo un pò e scrive "Buffering" poi "Connection refused"
<fabio> questo non è il mio pc
<cristian_c> fabio, allora non sono in locale
<fabio> come posso verificarlo
<cristian_c> fabio, basta che fai il login su un altro device
<fabio> se vado nella cartella skype mi trova anche il mio account
<cristian_c> se li carica vuol dire che non stanno sul pc
<cristian_c> fabio, allora guarda lì se li trovi
<jester-> non c'è niente da verificare, i dati account stanno sul serve skype
<fabio> quindi la domanda è questa:
<fabio> senza fare il login è impossibile vedere delle conversazioni dalla cartella skype
<cristian_c> fabio, ripeto, controlla
<cristian_c> se le trovi, ci stanno
<cristian_c> nella cartella o nelle impostazioni di skype
<fabio> andiamo bene..
<fabio> ed eventualmente per eliminarle?
<cristian_c> fabio, come sopra
<glpiana> ola
<fabio> cristian_c:  ossia?
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> nella cartella o nelle impostazioni di skype
<cristian_c> controlli se ci stanno
<fabio> eh ma ci sono diversi file.. non è che si capisce molto
<cristian_c> vedi un po' tu
<cristian_c> analizza
<fabio> se cancello tutta la cartella ignorantemente?
<cristian_c> non è una buona idea
<cristian_c> come puoi intuire pure tu
<fabio> e cosa potrei fare
<cristian_c> fabio, meglio che non fai nulla
<cristian_c> non ti vedo molto sicuro
<cristian_c> fabio, se hai paura che skype conservi i tuoi dati, perché usi skype?
<fabio> era una situazione d'urgenza
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> fabio, scusa
<cristian_c> fabio, ma non hai creato account separati?
<cristian_c> sul sistema
<cristian_c> o fatto usare guest
<ciro_nocerino> fabio, ti dico una cosa sui dati personali: qualunque serve in italia e nel mondo ha i nostri dati, la cosa vergognosa è il commercio che se ne faà, a mio parere
<fabio> cristian_c:  non saprei
<cristian_c> fabio, lol
<ciro_nocerino> è inutile schermarsi
<fabio> beh comuqnue c'è un modo per formattare skype ?
<fabio> con i suoi dati ?
<fabio> io l'avevo fatto sul mio pc
<ciro_nocerino> fabio mi han sempre detto, quando lo usavo che, basta cancellare la cartella col tuo nome dentro la cartella skype, per windows, mo non sò se la procedura è la stessa con ubuntu
<fabio> con ubuntu forse è differente
<ciro_nocerino> una volta all'avvio non avevi più in automatico il tuo id
<fabio> io l'ho fatto anche con ubuntu ma non ricordo come
<ciro_nocerino> cristian_c cosa mi consigli di fare per ripristinare lo streaming in modo perfetto con ubuntu? formatto e lo riinstallo?
<ciro_nocerino> Rieccomi, mi leggete?
<davide1> raga, oltra a skype un altro progamma di messagistica come skype con ubnutu..esiste
<fabio> scusate... io ho cancellato l'intera cartella intestata al mio nick.. da dentro skype
<fabio> dovrebbe funzionare
<ciro_nocerino> davide1 una cosa è un app per chattare e su ubuntu si usa molto empaty, pdgin, xchat
<ciro_nocerino> davide1 le applicazioni hanno bisogno di ID e Pass per potersi poi connettere ai server dove già esiste un'account, collegandosi attraverso dei dati
<ciro_nocerino> se hai un account google, puoi usare hangout, attraverso sia empathy che pdgin (funzionano anche con skype)
<ciro_nocerino> se invece vuoi collegarti ad una chat tipo questa da un'app tipo XCHAT, basta inserire il tuo nik, freenode (dovrebbe essere il server, se errocorreggetemi)
<ciro_nocerino> poi si inserisce # con il nome del canale di questa chat o di un'altra che interessa
<ciro_nocerino> quindi una cosa è la chatroom, un'altra è l'IM (instant messagging, messaggistica istantanea)
<ciro_nocerino> la differenza tra le due è che sepsso per la seconda non occorre iscriversi a nulla per aderire, anche se in alcuni siti te ne danno la possibilità.
<kelevra593> posso chiedere qui un aiutino
<ciro_nocerino> si è rilevabili attraverso indirizzo ip
<ciro_nocerino> kelevra, non chiedere un'aiutino, esponi direttamente il problema
<kelevra593> ok srry, ho installato ieri sera ubuntu, ho provato ad istallarlo con i componenti aggiuntivi, ma andava in crash, cosi ho rimosso tutto.Ma adesso e in inglese,ha impostato la tastiera inglese,  non cambia sfondo  ecc...
<ciro_nocerino> vorrei esporre alla chat anche il mio problema: per aver installato un'app che non sapevo fosse deleteria per ubuntu mi trovo ad aver problemi di streaming, come risolvo?
<ciro_nocerino> l'app deleteria l'ho rimossa, ho fatto pulizia con ubuntu tweak e adesso mi trovo lento solo con ubuntu, via wifi, con xp và tutto bene
<ciro_nocerino> kelevra593 che problema avevi tu?
<kelevra593> ho installato ieri sera ubuntu, ho provato ad istallarlo con i componenti aggiuntivi, ma andava in crash, cosi ho rimosso tutto.Ma adesso e in inglese,ha impostato la tastiera inglese,  non cambia sfondo  ecc...
<ciro_nocerino> che ubuntu è?
<kelevra593> 13.10 standard
<ciro_nocerino> è la versione seguente la mia...
<ciro_nocerino> dunque proviamo a risolvere
<ciro_nocerino> sulla barra a sinistra vedi l'icona della ruota dentata con la chiave inglese dal manico rosso?
<kelevra593> yes
<ciro_nocerino> kelevra593 mi leggi?
<ciro_nocerino> ok, premila
<kelevra593> ciro
<kelevra593> ti leggo
<kelevra593> ciro_nocerino ci sono...
<ciro_nocerino> hai trovato un'icona con scritto linguage?
<kelevra593> ok sta facendo un update
<ciro_nocerino> bene il servere ha rilevato che la lingua non consona al paese d'utilizzo da default
<ciro_nocerino> forse
<ciro_nocerino> la stessa sitazione l'ho vissuta anche io al primo approccio
<ciro_nocerino> ;)
<ciro_nocerino> nessuno mi può aiutare per piacere?
<kelevra593> ti ringrazio scappo al lavoro ciao
<mauy> Namo bene mentre aggiornavo il kernel mi ha dato questo messaggio http://paste.ubuntu.com/7044027/ e adesso non vede piu il wifi
<ciro_nocerino> Nessuno mi può aiutare per piacere?
<mauy> jester-, cosa devo fare ora?
<ciro_nocerino> jester, puoi aiutare anche me per piacere?
<davide1> ma la web cam funzia come skype, e va bene empathy per im
<ciro_nocerino> davide dovresti trovare una discussione in merito sul forum, basta scrivere su google " ubuntu cam skype" come parole chiave di ricerca, i promi link dovrebbero riguardare quella discussione
<ciro_nocerino> primi
<ciro_nocerino> ricorda di fare attenzione alle date sottostanti i link di ricerca
<ciro_nocerino> davide1 a fianco la parola ubuntu mettici la tua versione, dovrebbe migliorarti la ricerca
<ciro_nocerino> chi può aiutarmi per piacere? Vorrei evitare la formattazione
<ciro_nocerino> al massimo vorrei ripristinare ubuntu al primo utilizzo
<ciro_nocerino> help me
<ciro_nocerino> aiutoooo
<davide1> susa,i lprog..di messagistica insantanea Empathy fuziona se io dal mio ubuntyu mando a un pc con windows odeve avere anche lui empathy
<ciro_nocerino> davide1 no
<ciro_nocerino> non solo
<ciro_nocerino> empaty ti permette di utilizzare la chat di google hangot, quella di fb e di altri social
<ciro_nocerino> mo, se il tuo destinatario ha empaty o pdgin, il risultato non cmabia
<ciro_nocerino> Credo di aver trovato la modalità di ripristino del mio sistema
<ciro_nocerino> esco
<davide1> il destinatari oha skype, cosa è fb
<davide1> google hangot cosa è
<Aiutooo> come faccio a riprinare bootmgr di windows ??
<Aiutooo> !grub
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<Aiutooo> come faccio a riprinare bootmgr di windows ??
<glpiana> !mbr | Aiutooo
<ubot-it> Aiutooo: Per  ripristinare MBR: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/RipristinoMbrWindows
<Aiutooo> grazie
<Ciro_NocerinoXch> Salve a tutti, ho risolto il problema buffering resettando ubuntu dopo aver revisionato i file danneggiati
<Ciro_NocerinoXch> più tardi posto la soluzione completa tramite pastebin
<Ciro_NocerinoXch> a più tardi
<davide1> funzia la webcam con ubuntu per attivarla
<vice__> salve mi serve un sistemista
<vice__> salve mi serve un sistemista
<krabador> !chat | vice__
<ubot-it> vice__: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Manuela_> Ciao ragazzi! Ho un problema: sto installando Ubuntu 10.4 su un vecchio MAC Powerbook G4, dopo un tentativo vano di installare la versione 12.04. Ebbene, lì il sistema non si avviava per un problema ai driver della scheda video, qui si avvia ma non si vede nulla.. Tutto spanato e con colori improponibili
<jester-> Manuela_: 10.04 è scaduta assai
<Manuela_> se posso allegare una foto alla chat vi faccio vedere
<jester-> !macbook | Manuela_
<ubot-it> Manuela_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro
<Manuela_> eh lo so, ma nella chat americana mi hanno detto che è l'unica compatibile
<Manuela_> grazie per il link, ma il mio è un powerbook, non un macbook. e' vecchissimo e ha il processore power pc, non intel, a differenza del macbook
<davide1> empathy funzia con la webcam come skype o niente, solo messagistica;)
<jester-> Manuela_: vecchia quanto il tuo pc https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/PowerPC
<bobna> Salve mi occorrerebbe usare l'utility grub-install per ripristinare il bootloader compromessso
<Manuela_> grazie!
<jester-> bobna: uefi o normale
<bobna> ho un disco partizionato con Ubuntu 13,10, w8.w7
<bobna> uefi
<bobna> ho provato a cercare nelle applicazioni
<bobna> tramite il live, ma trovo solo
<jester-> bobna: se non uefi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<bobna> grub custommizer
<bobna> no, è uefi
<jester-> se uefi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI
<jester-> e segui per riparazione bootloader
<bobna> grazie, adesso provo
<jester-> grub customizer lo0 dovrebbero chiamare grub-sminchiatore
<bobna> bravo!
<bobna> ;)
<davide1> <jester> m iaiuti
<davide1> piacere
<jester-> davide1: cioè?
<davide1> empathy funzia con la wbcam o niente solo messagistaica;)
<davide1> scusa messagistica
<jester-> mai usato
<davide1> niente. grazie lo stesso
<bobna> <jester-> grazie! ha funzionato
<jester-> BIEN
<bobna> ma se volessi fare dual boot Ubuntu, W8 e W XP pensi sia possibile?
<jester-> bobna: dovresti gia averlo
<krabador> non è un dual boot
<krabador> ma un triple
<jester-> ma anche quadruplo quintoplu grub mette tutti gli os che trova in giro
<bobna> quandriplo, veraente, perchè ho già W8,W7, e Ubuntu, ma mi occorrerebbe anche XP
<jester-> se installi xp ti sega grub
<krabador> collezionali tutti.
<bobna> infatti è proprio quello ke è successo
<bobna> come mai?
<jester-> che ha xp che non fa winz7 o 8
<bobna> i driver di alcune periferiche
<krabador> bobna, ogni win che installi , sovrascrive mbr
<jester-> come ubuntu del resto
<krabador> se ti serve GRUB, va ripristinato
<bobna> si lo so, ma come mai
<bobna> con XP mi sega il grub
<jester-> <krabador> bobna, ogni win che installi , sovrascrive mbr
<jester-> <jester-> come ubuntu del resto
<bobna> ?
<krabador> bobna, se installi un os , vuoi che parta, giusto?
<bobna> certo
<krabador> e allora si lavora sull'mbr dell'hd in cui lo installi
<bobna> ma XP non mi riconosce porpio il disco
<krabador> win mette il suo
<jester-> http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Master_boot_record
<bobna> mi dice che non esiste nessun disco
<krabador> bobna XP non riconosce il SATA
<krabador> ma chiedi a ##windows
<jester-> uefi è un po diverso la il concetto è lo stesso
<krabador> ne sanno di piú
<bobna> giusto e quindi bisogn modificare il bios?
<bobna> ma il mio è uefi...
<jester-> invece di sovrascriver mbr sovrascrive la partione uefi di avvio
<jester-> se non è zuppa è pan bagnato
<bobna> certo
<bobna> qualcuno di voi saprebbe linkarmi il link diretto a Virtual Pc di Microsoft, senza passare per
<bobna> la verifica del
<bobna> genuin@
<krabador> ##windows
<bobna> ok grazie a tutti
<sacarde> ciao
<sacarde> quale e' il metodo migliore per installare openoffice?
<cybernova> sacarde, dal software center
<sacarde> ma devo aggiungere un ppa?
<cybernova> sacarde, assolutamente no, i ppa non dovresti mai aggiungerli perchè causano instabilità nel sistema
<jester-> sacarde: c'è libre gia di serie
<sacarde> quindi scricarmi i .deb dal sito di openoffice?
<krabador> sacarde, controlla sempre nel software center
<krabador> sacarde, libreoffice non va bene?
<cybernova> sacarde, dal software center non dal sito
<krabador> sacarde, che Ubuntu usi?
<sacarde> 12.04
<jester-> libre è gia incorporato
<sacarde> si si
<sacarde> come mai sconsigli i ppa?
<sacarde> sono molto comodi
<jester-> i ppa sono un cancro
<jester-> salvo pochi casi
<jester-> !ppa
<ubot-it> Un Personal Package Archive (PPA) è in grado di fornire il software alternativo non normalmente disponibile nei repository di Ubuntu offical - Alla ricerca di un PPA? Vedi https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - ATTENZIONE: PPA sono pacchetti di terze parti NON supportati il cui utilizzo è a proprio rischio. Vedi anche !addppa e !ppa-purge
<krabador> sacarde, semplicemente se causano casini, niente supporto ufficiale.
<sacarde> grazie per ora
<Guest36514> salve qualcuno puo aiutarmi a installare una stampante termica su ubuntu 13.10
<Guest36514> salve
<_gianliuc_> percaso già esiste il canale riunione 10
<fedeavi91> salve a tutti
<fedeavi91> avrei un problema con il mio pc
<fedeavi91> selezionando da bios del mio portatile samsung
<fedeavi91> il s.o. ubuntu
<fedeavi91> mi compare una schermata nera con scritto: error:no such device  37....88e.Entering rescue mode...
<fedeavi91> e non riesco a fare il boot di ubuntu
<fedeavi91> qualcuno può aiutarmi
<fedeavi91> poi mi entra nel programma grub rescue>
<Axel____> qualcuno può aiutarmi? L'audio ha smesso di funzionarmi su ubuntu 13.10......
<Axel____> ho un dell inspiron 1545
<krabador> fedeavi91, che cosa è successo prima?
<krabador> Axel____, idem
<Axel____> ._., krabador anche a te non funziona?
<_gianliuc_> sei su chiavetta unetbooting?
<krabador> no, idem con fedeavi91
<Axel____> ah, ok.
<_gianliuc_> la sequenza boot hai messo primis usb zip?
<Axel____> ma dici a fedeavi o a me?
<_gianliuc_> a te axel
<krabador> ho chiesto ad entrambi , che cosa fosse successo prima.
<Axel____> io lo ho installato, e da un po' ormai, non mi funziona da oggi
<_gianliuc_> niente sorry
<Axel____> e senza far nulla, lo ho acceso e non funzionava più
<Axel____> ho anche fatto aggiornamenti, ma nada, continua a non funzionare
<krabador> Axel____, quante volte hai riavviato, dopo l'installazione?
<Axel____> su windows và
<krabador> Axel____, quante volte hai riavviato, dopo l'installazione?
<Axel____> lo ho installato da una settimana(prima avevo la 12.04)
<Axel____> Spiego meglio, scusate per l'imprecisione: Ho ubuntu 13.10 su dell inspiron 1545 in dual bot con windows, e oggi l'audio mi ha smesso di funzionare(su windows funziona)
<krabador> Axel____, apri il terminale, manda alsa-mixer, fa uno screenhot
<krabador> !imagebin | Axel____
<ubot-it> Axel____: Vuoi mostrarci una schermata del tuo problema? Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<fedeavi91> prima avevo provato a reinstallarlo con chiavetta usb
<krabador> fedeavi91, hai provato a reinstallarlo dopo che era successo cosa?
<fedeavi91> e mi dava un errore del tipo:kernel panic not syncing vfs unable to mount root fs on unknown-block (0 0)
<krabador> sempre lo stesso problema con grub?
<fedeavi91> quel problema lì mi viene fuori
<krabador> fedeavi91, entra in live, con il supporto di installazione, scegliendo "prova ubuntu senza installare"
<fedeavi91> settando ovviamente il boot da chiavetta usb
<krabador> fedeavi91, pc connesso ad internet
<krabador> e segui la procedura di ripristino di grub
<krabador> !grub | fedeavi91
<ubot-it> fedeavi91: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<_gianliuc_> Sono su xubuntu beta 14.04 ma è stato tolto l'ultimo aggiornamento? avevo sulla barra l'icona di spengimento di ubuntu con i volumi sonud e vlc e con calendario agenda appuntamenti.......era forte..!!!
<krabador> _gianliuc_, la 14.04 non deve sorprenderti , se certe cose non vanno di punto in bianco
<krabador> o scompaiono cose
<jester-> altrimenti che beta o alfa sarebbe
<_gianliuc_> giusto così ma era forte ...da perfezionare ma forte...:-)
<krabador> _gianliuc_, puoi segnalarlo agli sviluppatori
<_gianliuc_> come?
<_gianliuc_> ha siiii sul forumù
<fedeavi91> aspetta un attimo...nella guid aper il ripristino mi dice che devo lanciare ubuntu live da usb o CD e aprire il terminale e digitare sudo fdisk -l
<krabador> fedeavi91, che c'è di strano?
<fedeavi91> ma come posso aprire il terminale se all'avvio mi rimane bloccato il pc con una schermata nera del tipo: kernel panic...come descritto poc'anzi
<fedeavi91> ??
<Axel____> krabador, scusa se ci ho messo un po', ne ho fatti due(uno con l'audio disattivato e uno con l'audio attivo): https://mega.co.nz/#F!oYAAUCDA!Sao-eU4O4eICPeM6IaQivQ
<krabador> fedeavi91, dalla chiavetta usb?
<fedeavi91> esatto
<_gianliuc_> ok lascio risolvere by..!!!!
<fedeavi91> avviando ubuntu da usb mi compare tale errore
<krabador> fedeavi91, come l'hai fatta?
<krabador> per favore Axel____ , imagebin
<krabador> !imagebin | Axel____
<ubot-it> Axel____: Vuoi mostrarci una schermata del tuo problema? Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<fedeavi91> per mettere ubuntu su chiavetta ho segutio questa guida:http://aranzulla.tecnologia.virgilio.it/come-installare-ubuntu-da-usb-35247.html
<fedeavi91> seguito*
<jester-> madu il ranzullo
<krabador> fedeavi91, con tutta la documentazione ufficiale, proprio quella roba dovevi seguire?
<krabador> fedeavi91, da win , usa questo http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<Axel____> krabador, mega era uguale, comunque. Audio disattivato: http://imagebin.org/297582. Ora carico l'altra
<krabador> Axel____, parere tuo
<Axel____> krabador, e questa è quella con l'audio attivato: http://imagebin.org/297583
<krabador> Axel____, il master è in mute
<krabador> Axel____, sempre da alsamixer, seleziona il master e premi m
<krabador> Axel____, oltre che avere , nella seconda, master e pcm a 0, oltre che in mute
<Axel____> krabador, così http://imagebin.org/297584 ?
<krabador> Axel____, si, adesso il master è attivo
<krabador> con la freccia in alto alzi il volume
<Axel____> però l'audio continua a non funzionare >.<
<Axel____> ok provo
<krabador> fa la stessa cosa con headphone
<krabador> Axel____, è a 0, cosi' come il pcm, come fa a funzionare???
<krabador> togli il mute da master headphone e pcm , ed alza master e pcm
<krabador> alsa-mixer non chiuderlo chiudendo il terminale
<krabador> devi uscire con esc
<krabador> poi puoi chiudere il terminale
<Axel____> http://imagebin.org/297585 ho alsato tutto quello che potevo alzare
<Axel____> l'audio continua a non funzionare
<krabador> Axel____, alza master e pcm a livello rosso, salva e riavvia
<skricciolo1981> sera
<fedeavi91> spiacente, ho riscaricato il software ubuntu su usb
<fedeavi91> e all'avio da usb mi dà ancora lo stesso errore
<fedeavi91> avvio*
<krabador> fedeavi91, hai usato il software del link che ti è stato mandato?
<fedeavi91> si
<krabador> fedeavi91, prima di fare la chiavetta, hai formattato ?
<Axel____> krabador, ora lo ho settato così http://imagebin.org/297586. Riavvio e torno
<Axel____> comunque, grazie davvero dell'aiuto
<krabador> Axel____, un attimo
<Axel____> si dimmi
<krabador> Axel____, tutto al massimo puo' andare in distorsione
<Axel____> >.<
<krabador> cerca di stare un paio di tacche indietro
<Axel____> ok
<krabador> Axel____, e un'altra cosa
<Axel____> sì
<krabador> Axel____, quante schede ci sono in quel sistema?
<Axel____> ?
<fedeavi91> si ho formattato la chiavetta
<Axel____> ok un attimo
<krabador> Axel____, lo vedi in alsamixer, premendo f6
<Axel____> ok credo una
<Axel____> è selezionato su - (predefinita), sotto c'è 0 HDA intel e poi "Inserire il nome del device"
<calimero_82> buonsasera, ho aggiornata il flash player ma continua a non andare, ho lubu 13.10
<krabador> Axel____, puoi mandare per favore un0'immagine di quando selezioni hda intel?
<kelevra593> sera, perche ubuntu non mi fa cambiare impostazioni? versione 13.10 standard
<krabador> calimero_82, dpkg -l | grep flash
<krabador> !pastebin | calimero_82
<ubot-it> calimero_82: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Axel____> krabador, sì certo
<calimero_82> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7045411/ krabador
<krabador> calimero_82, hai riavviato firefox dopo l'installazione / aggiornamento di flash?
<calimero_82> si
<calimero_82> chiudo e riprovo flash?
<krabador> si
<calimero_82> ok
<Axel____> krabador, così è con il volume un po' più moderato, http://imagebin.org/297587 e così è con hda intel http://imagebin.org/297588
<Axel____> credo siano la stessa cosa
<Axel____> comunque ora faccio qualche screenshot un po' più decente
<kelevra593> perche ubuntu 13.10 non mi fa cambiare alcun tipo di impostazione?,e perche la tastiera e inglese nonostante io l-avessi impostata in italiano
<krabador> Axel____, ok, puoi provare a riavviare
<krabador> kelevra593, va in impostazioni , lingua
<calimero_82> we krabador  niente dice sempre an error occured
<jester-> kelevra593: perchè non hai salvato i cambiamenti pigiando apply system whide
<krabador> calimero_82, cat /proc/cpuinfo
<krabador> e ovviamente pastebin
<Axel____> krabador, ok. Certo che è incredibile che ho questo problema, io l'unica cosa che ho fatto all'audio è abbassarlo e alzarlo, e non da alsamixer....
<krabador> calimero_82, manda anche uno screenshot dell'errore
<krabador> !imagebin | calimero_82
<ubot-it> calimero_82: Vuoi mostrarci una schermata del tuo problema? Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<kelevra593> la lingua e lunico cambiamento che ha accettato riavviando, non mi fa cambiare neanche lo sfondo per esempio
<fedeavi91> mi dà sempre lo stesso errore
<calimero_82> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7045448/
<calimero_82> krabador:
<fedeavi91> kernel panic
<fedeavi91> ....
<krabador> fedeavi91, non ti appare assolutamente nulla, oppure puoi scegliere qualcosa in avvio chiavetta?
<krabador> calimero_82, la cpu è ok, per la versione di flash installata
<krabador> calimero_82, che scheda stai usando , la nvidia, o un'integrata?
<calimero_82> mmm conviene che rimuovo tutto adobe?
<calimero_82> eh non lo so
<krabador> perchè, scusa?
<krabador> calimero_82, "non lo so" ???
<calimero_82> forse vesa?
<krabador> che scheda grafica stai usando?
<calimero_82> ha fatto tutto lui
<calimero_82> ieri notte l ho installato grazie a jester
<fedeavi91> mi appare il menu du buntu
<fedeavi91> ubuntu*
<krabador> calimero_82, da terminale, software-properties-gtk , e vedi cosa dice l'ultima tab
<fedeavi91> Try ubuntu without installing
<fedeavi91> Install Ubuntu
<krabador> fedeavi91, allora, in avvio, premi f6 e seleziona nomodeset
<fedeavi91> eccetera
<krabador> prova poi "try ubuntu", ma se premi f2 puoi scegliere anche l'italiiano
<fedeavi91> ok
<fedeavi91> fatto
<calimero_82> m'è uscito software e aggiornamente krabador
<krabador> vedi nell'ultima tab a desta
<krabador> destra
<fedeavi91> mi compare ancora l'errore di prima
<fedeavi91> kernel panic
<calimero_82> nessun driver proprietario in uso
<calimero_82> aspè ha caricato
<krabador> fedeavi91, allora riscarica la iso,  e rifa la chiavetta
<calimero_82> X di xorg
<krabador> calimero_82, imagebin
<krabador> !imagebin  | calimero_82
<ubot-it> calimero_82: Vuoi mostrarci una schermata del tuo problema? Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<kelevra593> perche ubuntu 13.10 non accetta alcun cambiamento delle impostazioni,anche cambiare sfondo per esempio
<calimero_82> krabador:  ho premuto stamp ma non ha fatto la foto
<krabador> calimero_82, va a vedere in Immagini
<calimero_82> vuota
<krabador> calimero_82, premi ctrl shift t , nel terminale
<krabador> apparirà un'altra scheda
<krabador> e manda scrot
<krabador> spetta, calimero_82 , va a vedere nella cartella home,
<krabador> e poi nella cartella /home/utente
<krabador> è possibile che non abbia salvato in Immagini
<Axel____> krabador, spero che ora si capisca bene: http://imagebin.org/297597
<Axel____> provo a riavviare, speriamo bene.
<calimero_82> niente
<calimero_82> forse in lubuntu non è quello il tasto?
<jester-> Axel____: installa pavucontrol  vedi con quello
<krabador> calimero_82, hai visto sia in home che in /home/utente ?
<calimero_82> si
<calimero_82> pure in scaricati
<krabador> ok
<kelevra593> perche ubuntu 13.10 non accetta alcun cambiamento delle impostazioni,anche cambiare sfondo per esempio
<krabador> calimero_82, dpkg -l | egrep 'ndis|swf|gnash|flash|nsplugin'
<krabador> e pastebin
<kelevra593> formatto e riinstallo tutto?
<krabador> kelevra593, quanti utenti hai, e con quale entri?
<jester-> kelevra593: ti conviene
<kelevra593> il mio ed uno ospite che io nn ho mai impostato krabador
<krabador> kelevra593, le impostazioni non hanno problemi nei cambiamenti
<jester-> kelevra593: da ospite è normale che non fai un nulla
<Axel____> qualcosa mi dice che diventerò scemo dopo tutto ciò >.<
<krabador> ma de entri da ospite, al di la che non lo abbia attivato tu, non puoi salvare nulla
<Axel____> allora in pratica, ora cristo solo sa come, con le cuffie mi funziona l'audio, senza no
<Axel____> non ho ancora riavviato
<kelevra593> jester [ il contrario sono appena entrato in qll ospite e mi fa cambiare impo
<krabador> Axel____, scusami, ma gli altoparlani hanno funziionato, prima?
<calimero_82> krabador:  ho fatto ma non esce niente
<Axel____> prima non funzionava niente, ora solo le cuffie
<jester-> calimero_82: hai fatto male allora
<jester-> Axel____: pavucontrol
<krabador> calimero_82, lo hai copiato ed incollato perfettamente?
<Axel____> intanto un bel bug rhytmbox, uno più uno meno...
<calimero_82> dpkg -l | egrep 'ndis|swf|gnash|flash|nsplugin'
<jester-> ma anche in impostazioni suonp, questione di canali che da soli non si cambiano
<krabador> Axel____, le casse devi selezionarle dal controllo volume in alto a destra
<calimero_82> senza virgole?
<krabador> Axel____, l'importante è che sia tutto unmuted in alsamixer
<ribe__gianluc> ciaoraga visto che ho tempo libero in vista del meeting mi posso rendere utile per la comunità?
<jester-> calimero_82: se non esce niente niente hai installato per flash
<krabador> ribe__gianluc, in base a quello che hai intenzione di fare, puoi contattare il gruppo specifico
<ribe__gianluc> forum?
<krabador> ribe__gianluc, cosa vorresti fare?
<Axel____> krabador, sembra rifuzionare tutto, sto smattettando con alsamixer e con il volume della GUI
<jester-> ribe__gianluc: vai in #ubuntu-it-doc
<krabador> Axel____, perfetto
<Axel____> già
<ribe__gianluc> credo che il forum abbia bisogno di attensione
<Axel____> provo a riavviare vediamo se funziona tutto
<kelevra593> vabbe allora formatto
<krabador> Axel____, alsamixer adesso puoi farlo stare li, in quel modo, l'importante è che siano tutti senza mute, poi cuffie o altoparlanti devi selezionarli dalla gui
<jester-> calimero_82: installa flashplugin-installer
<jester-> kelevra593: crea user
<calimero_82> è già installato jester-
<krabador> calimero_82, ma tu hai "aggiornato" il flash dall'interno del browser?
<calimero_82> si anche
<jester-> calimero_82: se gia installato il comando di prima lo troverebbe
<calimero_82> ma forse non va perchè non c'è come driver video nvidia?
<calimero_82> eh ma lo devo scrivere senza virgolette?
<jester-> calimero_82: non ca perchp fai casino
<calimero_82> dpkg -l | egrep 'ndis|swf|gnash|flash|nsplugin' ?
<jester-> calimero_82: a me il comandotrova
<jester-> pkg -l | egrep 'ndis|swf|gnash|flash|nsplugin'
<jester-> ii  flashplugin-installer                11.2.202.341ubuntu0.13.10.1                   i386         Adobe Flash Player plugin installer
<Axel____> krabador, andando su youtube sembra anche lì tutto ok
<jester-> come mai a te no
<kelevra593> jester ho installato ieri sera ubuntu, non so come si fa
<Axel____> krabador, ma ho un dubbio, smanettando con alsamixer, è più o meno la stessa cosa che settare il volume dalla GUI o da lì posso fare qualche casino?
<krabador> calimero_82, allora, con ordine, sudo apt-get install gnome-screenshot, poi provi ad usarlo premendo stamp
<Axel____> scusa per l'ignoranza
<krabador> Axel____, no, di base no
<jester-> kelevra593: parti in modalita ripristino
<Axel____> krabador, prima di riavviare mi faresti un favore se mi guardi un'altro screenshot di alsamixer
<jester-> kelevra593: al menu a abiliti la rete
<krabador> calimero_82, se non va con stamp, lo mandi dal terminale, e fa uno screenshot, di software-properties-gtk, all'ultima tab a destra
<jester-> kelevra593: quindi vai in root, e dai il comando adduser pippolo  segui le richieste mettendo e rimettendo la pass e battendo enter al resto
<jester-> kelevra593: subito dopo adduser pippolo sudo
<krabador> Axel____, ok, manda
<jester-> poi lo aggiungerai ai gruppi di defualt
<calimero_82> come si fa da terminale? ho la finestra aperta da fotogrfare, che devo premere sul terminale?
<jester-> calimero_82: sudo apt-get install --reinstall flashplugin-installer
<krabador> calimero_82, per fare lo screenshot, hai installato gnome screenshot?
<calimero_82> fatto jester-
<krabador> calimero_82, che linea stai seguendo?
<jester-> sudo dpkg --purge gnash
<calimero_82> tutti e 2
<Axel____> krabador, http://imagebin.org/297599
<calimero_82> riavvio firefox
<Axel____> ora sembra tutto funzionare, da screenshot ti sembra ok la situazione?
<krabador> Axel____, se inserisci le cuffie, il driver disabilita lo speaker
<krabador> Axel____, è cosi' che deve fare
<Axel____> si beh fino a lì ci arrivavo. Ma PCM e altro non so cosa sono, volevo sapere se era tutto ok
<krabador> Axel____, se mandi 2 screenshot con scritto "cuffie disinserite" "cuffie inserite" e l'unica differenza è lo speaker, la domanda sembrava scontata
<krabador> http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-doc/alsa-lib/pcm.html
<calimero_82> niente raga
<calimero_82> che devo fa?
<Axel____> krabador, non c'è problema, non mi sono offeso, e se lo sono sembrato scusa. Ma và bene tutto settato in quel modo?
<jester-> installa cromo
<krabador> Axel____, si, tranquillo
<calimero_82> come faccio a fare lo screeenshot?
<krabador> Axel____, puoi alzare il master
<krabador> calimero_82, ti è stato detto un po' di volte
<krabador> calimero_82, lo so che sai andare indietro
<krabador> con le linee,....
<calimero_82> e non va come hai scritto
<calimero_82> poi ho scritto che ho riavviato
<calimero_82> sto sulla pagina di supporto ubuntu da firefox
<Axel____> krabador, ok, per quello uso la GUI
<Axel____> ora riavvio  e vedo se resta tutto apposto(siccome il problema è saltato fuori dal nulla, tanto vale star sicuro che non risalti fuori dal nulla)
<krabador> calimero_82, sudo apt-get install gnome-screenshot
<krabador> calimero_82, poi provi a fare lo screenshot come sempre
<krabador> se non va, lo mandi da terminale
<calimero_82> gnome-screenshot è già alla versione più recente...... e allora perchè non va???
<krabador> sicuro di premere stamp?
<calimero_82> sta dopo il tasto f12
<calimero_82> sulla destra
<calimero_82> sta scritto stampa
<krabador> calimero_82, ovviamente che io ti abbia detto "se non va, lo mandi da terminale" deve essere ignorato
<Axel____> calimero_82, ma se provi con qualche programma?
<calimero_82> e come si fa da terminale? che devo rpemere?
<jester-> calimero_82: installa firefox
<calimero_82> ma io sto su firefox
<jester-> o il cromo da sito google
<krabador> calimero_82, gnome-screenshot da terminale
<krabador> calimero_82, e prova chrome
<jester-> calimero_82: cancella la .mozilla e .macromedia
<calimero_82> provo gnome da terminale
<jester-> cromo usa il suo di flash
<jester-> metti lubuntu e la impiastri con roba pesante? che senso ha
<calimero_82> ** Message: Unable to use GNOME Shell's builtin screenshot interface, resorting to fallback X11. ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:1022:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave
<jester-> calimero_82: va bè fra unìora reinstalli
<jester-> ma considera il supporto cessaro
<jester-> cessato
<calimero_82> scusa usare youtube significa mettere roba pesante?
<calimero_82> krabador:  hai letto il msg?
<jester-> chrome non ha bisogno del flash
<calimero_82> non me lo fa fare gnome screenshot
<Axel____> calimetro_82, ma il problema qual'è, screenshot o altro?
<jester-> ce l'ha incorporato
<calimero_82> uso firefox ma non mi parte youtube
<Axel____> flash lo hai?
<calimero_82> si ma non va
<calimero_82> il video si blocca dopo 1 sec
<jester-> calimero_82: se hanno messo cromo e non firefox ci sarà un motivo
<calimero_82> dici qua su lubuntu?
<jester-> hai un pc decrepito che pretendi
<calimero_82> c'è firefox
<jester-> calimero_82: di default ha chrome lubuntu
<calimero_82> no ha firefox
<jester-> va bè
<calimero_82> ho la 13.10
<jester-> arrangiati
<Axel____> calimero_82, ma in live andavano?
<calimero_82> controlla tu setesso se non mi credi
<calimero_82> non l ho provato
<calimero_82> ho fatto solo installa
<jester-> installa chromium-browser
<Axel____> vanno lenti, oppure non vanno proprio?
<calimero_82> Axel____:  si blocca
<calimero_82> dopo un secondo di filmato
<calimero_82> dice an error occourred
<jester-> flash è puppatore di cpu mica da poco
<calimero_82> ma io voglio capire che significa sto mess: ** Message: Unable to use GNOME Shell's builtin screenshot interface, resorting to fallback X11. ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:1022:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave
<Axel____> provabile che sia  così, ma altro và(che ne sò, prova dailymotion)?
<calimero_82> ora vedo Axel____
<calimero_82> Axel____:  va a scatti
<calimero_82> krabador:  anche con l errore ora mi ha salvato la schermata
<calimero_82> posso postartela?
<Axel____> un conto son gli screenshot, un'altro flash o.o
<krabador> calimero_82, vai
<calimero_82> nono lo screenshot per vdere che scheda video sto usando
<calimero_82> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<jester-> calimero_82: come dire che ne hai piu  di una?
<calimero_82> http://imagebin.org/297608 krabador
<calimero_82> non ho capito krabador
<calimero_82> io ho solo una scheda video hardware
<krabador> calimero_82, puoi provare il primo in alto
<krabador> abilitarlo
<krabador> e riavviare
<calimero_82> ok
<jester-> dopo che ha finito
<krabador> calimero_82, si, fa le cose con calma
<calimero_82> grazie mille ragazzi
<calimero_82> io pensavo che lubuntu avesse tutti i prog e le librerie di ubuntu e cambiasse solo il comparto grafico, invece no
<calimero_82> riavvio
<krabador> calimero_82, di base è cosi', ma possono esserci impostazioni di base diverse
<caliii> niente :(
<caliii> ceno ragazzi, buona cena a tutti
<jester-> il cane
<Axel________> rieccomi, sono sempre Axel di prima
<jester-> o la fa in casa
<caliii> sta benissimo angelo
<Axel________> krabador, posso farti una domanda?
<jester-> scendilo
<caliii> dopo
<caliii> ceniamo prima
<krabador> Axel________, vai
<krabador> caliii,hai installato chromium?
<jester-> ma va
<jester-> il muro capisce prima
<Axel________> krabador, alsamixer, mi pare di aver capito a che serviva, ma tanto per essere sicuri, non tocca windows giusto?
<caliii> lo installo e vi faccio sapere
<krabador> Axel________, certo che no
<Axel________> ok e un'altra cosa
<Axel________> stavolta non stupida
<jester-> rimane sempre il dilemma; ci è o ci fa?
<Axel________> dopo il riavvio, ho ricevuto tre schermate di bug di pulseaudio
<Axel________> ora ti carico lo screen
<Axel________> poteva essere quello il problema?
<krabador> Axel________, eh, si....
<krabador> potrebbe
<Axel________> io non ne ho idea perchè con la 13.10 ricevo un bug a riavvio, di unity-panel, di rhythmbox(prima) e ora pure di pulseaudio
<krabador> Axel________, allora, apri il terminale, manda sudo apt-get update
<krabador> Axel________, dimmi se ti da errore
<jester-> !unityreset | Axel________
<ubot-it> Axel________: per resettare unity alle impostazioni di partenza, premi alt+f2 (o apri un terminale) e digita: unity --reset | Da Ubuntu 12.10 in avanti: sudo apt-get install dconf-tools esegui nel terminale:  dconf reset -f /org/compiz
<Axel________> krabador, meglio se incollo su pastebin
<Axel________> paste.ubuntu.com*
<krabador> Axel________, cerca di incollare tutto
<Axel________> certo
<krabador> !pastebin | Axel________
<ubot-it> Axel________: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<caliii> parte su chromium
<caliii> ma si vede na schifezza
<caliii> :(
<caliii> vabbè vado
<Axel________> ecco quà http://paste.ubuntu.com/7045877/
<krabador> Axel________, hai problemi con i repository ubuntu
<krabador> Axel________, molto probabilmente legati alla rete
<Axel________> e lo screenshot del bug di pulseaudio: http://imagebin.org/297612
<jester->  cambia server
<Axel________> ._., io non ho mai toccato ne i repository, ne l'audio, ne altro >.<
<Axel________> ._., io non ho mai toccato ne i repository, ne l'audio, ne altro >.<
<jester-> lol
<krabador> Axel________, allora, la prima cosa che puoi fare, è mandare software-properties-gtk
<Axel________> stavolta, non ho nemmeno aggiunto un repository da me, son quelli ufficiali e basta(più i partner e quelli per il software proprietario)
<Axel________> ok
<krabador> Axel________, nella prima tab, selezionare un'altro server
<jester-> krabador: kde
<jester-> kde ha
<krabador> Axel________, hai kde?
<jester-> sudo software-properties-kde
<krabador> si
<Axel________> no no
<Axel________> però ho software kde, kolour-paint
<jester-> come no
<krabador> Axel________, nelle screenshot, avevi unity+
<jester-> Axel________: si ma pulseadio in kde
<jester-> Axel________: mica si è sminchiato da solo ma facendo incroci strani
<krabador> Axel________, allora, se sei in unity, manda software-properties-gtk
<Axel________> io ne so quanto voi, è quello il problema
<krabador> cambia server dei repository
<Axel________> ?
<krabador> selezionando "altro" , poi italia
<krabador> e il server con garr
<jester-> Axel________: qualcosa hai fatto per avere il serv er sonoro di kde
<krabador> chiudi tutto correttamente
<Axel________> su Software per Ubuntu, in Scaricare da ho Server in Italia
<ciao> salve, vorrei creare una partizione per installare windows 8 in contemporanea con ubuntu, ho l'iso del sistema operativo e la chiave mi serve solo capire come si crea una partizione
<krabador> Axel________, selezioni "altro"
<jester-> <krabador> selezionando "altro" , poi italia
<jester-> <krabador> e il server con garr
<krabador> ecco
<Axel________> ciao, ci pensa l'installer di ubuntu
<Axel________> krabador, e poi?
<Axel________> quale server?
<krabador> selezionato il server con garr?
<ciao> Axel________, eh ok ma come?!
<Axel________> ciao, tu metti il cd, poi ti guida lui, metti "installa insieme a windows" o roba simile
<jester-> !installazione | ciao
<ubot-it> ciao: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<ciao> Axel________, ho un pc senza lettore cd
<ciao> un netbook
<jester-> !usb
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<jester-> !usbwin
<ubot-it> Scarica Universal USB Installer (http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/) | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO | Attenzione: il programma è in inglese
<krabador> ciao, hai già ubuntu installato?
<Axel________> ciao, allora conviene l'installazione da chiavetta
<ciao> krabador, si
<Axel________> o.O
<krabador> ciao, allora occhio che win8 sovrascrive l'mbr
<krabador> e parte soltanto lui
<Alberto_> Ciao a tutti
<Axel________> ciao
<krabador> ciao, se vuoi continuare ad usare ubuntu, devi ripristinare l'mbr
<krabador> !grub | ciao
<ubot-it> ciao: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<Axel________> krabador, se gli và che bisogno c'è
<ciao> mmh cose da tutti i giorni xD+
<Axel________> xD
<Alberto_> Posso fare un paio di domande sull'installazione di ubuntu?
<krabador> per altre informazioni su come installre win chiedi in ##windows
<Axel________> non ti preuccupare ci sono le guide dei bimbiminkia su youtube
<Axel________> xD
<ciao> ho provato su youtube non ne ho trovata una buona
<jester-> !installazione | Alberto_
<ubot-it> Alberto_: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<ciao> comunque 2° problema
<Axel________> ciao, avevo capito male, vuoi installare windows sopra a ubuntu
<ciao> Axel________, no
<ciao> voglio installare tutt'e due
<Alberto_> ho provato a guardare e riguardare e rileggere le guide ma....nebbia
<ciao> cioè mantenere ubuntu
<Axel________> si sì, intendevo quello
<Axel________> se non ti interessa ubuntu
<Axel________> forse per farla semplice puoi installare windows, e poi rimettere ubuntu
<Axel________> windows dovrebbe rimuovere tutto e rimettersi, se non dà problemi con le partizioni ext
<Axel________> e questo non lo so pultroppo
<ciao> mmmh va bene dai grazie
<Axel________> fai così, prova a mettere il cd di windows, e a installare
<ciao> c'è una chat sul c++
<ciao> che voi sappiate
<ciao> ?
<Axel________> ?
<krabador> ciao, se installi win nella sua partizione, e nel pc c'è già ubuntu, win sovrascrive l'mbr, sevi poi ripristinare il grub
<krabador> !grub | ciao
<ubot-it> ciao: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<Alberto_> Ho scaricato ilo file immagine di Ubuntu 13.10, ma come faccio ad installarlo usando la pendrive usb(il masterizzatore è defunto)?
<krabador> e basta
<jester-> !usb
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<jester-> !usbwin
<ubot-it> Scarica Universal USB Installer (http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/) | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO | Attenzione: il programma è in inglese
<Axel________> ci son le guide di aranzulla per ste cose
<krabador> Axel________, niente guide non ufficiali
<jester-> aranzulla???
<Axel________> ok
<krabador> Axel________, attieniti alle regole del canale
<jester-> il piu cazzone del net?
<krabador> Axel________, questo è il canale di supporto ufficiale.
<Alberto_> ok ho seguito anche quello ma.....il creatore di dischi di avvio non lo trovo.
<Axel________> jester-m sono semplici, per i newbie che vuoi di meglio?
<Axel________> jester, *
<jester-> Alberto_: le leggi le guide?
<caliii> jester-:  krabador lo volete vedere il mio cane?
<Alberto_> si saranno udche cerco e ricerco
<jester-> Axel________: di meglio di ranzullo c'è tutto ilo resto
<jester-> un pirla che copia incolla i wiki
<jester-> e li taglia ad arte
<Axel________> eh sì ma tu devi considerare chi hai davanti, una wiki è una wiki, una guida per tutti, è una guida per tutti
<Axel________> ubuntu-it fà un gran lavoro, ma i newbie spesso e volentieri(almeno per quel che vedo io), guardano altrove
<jester-> ma hai visto il wiki nostro?
<Axel________> certo
<Axel________> e a me piace
<jester-> ha pure le figure che ranzullo ha copiato
<caliii> chi è ranzullo??
<Axel________> è uno che posta guide tecnologiche
<jester-> caliii: fa vedere il cane
<Axel________> xD, tornando un attimo ai repository
<Axel________> krabador, basta che cambi server?
<krabador> Axel________, devi cambiare server, e mandare sudo apt-get update
<Axel________> il problema è solo del server?
<caliii> !imagebin
<ubot-it> Vuoi mostrarci una schermata del tuo problema? Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Axel________> (ciò che da gli errori di apt-get update dico)
<Alberto_> Mo ce provo..grazie @ubot-it
<Axel________> krabador, invece ricevere una valanga di errori su unity-panel e altra roba è normale?
<Axel________> bug*
<Axel________> sulla 12.04 non ne ricevevo così tanti
<caliii> http://imagebin.org/297617  jester-
<jester-> Axel________: non è bug è l'incrocio strano che hai fatto
<krabador> Axel________, prima vediamo che succede con il cambio server
<jester-> caliii: è da caccia o da paccia
<krabador> Axel________, sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<caliii> era da caccia
<caliii> aspè andiamo in buchat se no distubo
<Axel________> jester-, non ho fatto nessun incrocio >.<, al massimo ho messo koulour-paint
<Axel________> krabador, ho fatto il test per selezionare il test migliore, ma mi và a selezionare un server in Lussemburgo ....
<krabador> Axel________, se si riadrizzano i server dei repository,e mandi un sudo apt-get dist-upgrade, vediamo che succede
<krabador> Axel________, che fai, non ti fidi?
<krabador> ti si segnalano le cose e non ti fidi?
<jester-> Axel________: pulseaudio si riferiva a server sonoro di kde se non è incrocio cosa è
<Axel________> pensi che mi son divertito a installaro o.O?
<Axel________> krabador, mi fido e come
<Axel________> quindi seleziono il Lussemburgo?
<krabador> Axel________, puoi, ma non è sempre detto che sia il piu' veloce
<Axel________> tu consigliavi in Italia, ma non ho capito quale
<Axel________> per quello ho fatto il test
<krabador> Axel________, per questo ti è stato dato un server affidabile italiano
<Axel________> quale????????
<krabador> Axel________, metti il server italiano con garr
<Axel________> ubuntu.mirror.garr.it?
<krabador> Axel________, si
<Axel________> ok vado
<Axel________> sicuro che è meglio di un server ufficiale?
<krabador> Axel________, è un server ufficiale
<krabador> tutti quelli in quel menu lo sono
<Axel________> dico dell'opzione "Server in Italia" che avevo selezionata per default
<Axel________> ora dice scaricamento dei repository non riuscito
<Axel________> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7046016/
<Axel________> devo andare, grazie comunque dell'aiuto krabador
<jester-> metti il crazy
<Axel________> risolverò con i repository
<krabador> Axel________, sembri anche avere un problema di rete
<Alberto_> Ho creato il file su usb, ed ora lo lancio da autorun?
<krabador> Axel________, ce la fai a mandare sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<Axel________> sì ma non credo serva siccome esco
<Axel________> te lo mando
<Axel________> ok, ora comunque mi sà che il casino c'è
<Axel________> non sò perchè questo guaglio del server
<Axel________> ti mando il sources
<Axel________> eccolo http://paste.ubuntu.com/7046051/
<Axel________> secondo me, è più facile il forum a questo punto
<Axel________> o la reinstallazione
<Axel________> o direttamente torno alla 12.04
<jester-> non hai cambiato una sega
<Axel________> mi sà che allora ho rimesso server in italia
<Axel________> aspetta
<Axel________> ti rimando il sources
<Axel________> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7046065/
<Alberto_> Ora riavvio il pc con la chiavetta inserita?
<jester-> !installazione | Alberto_
<ubot-it> Alberto_: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<Axel________> krabador, che dovrei fare?
<Alberto_> @ jester, dove?
<Alberto_> Devo riavviare il pc con la pendrive inserita?
<krabador> Axel________, allora, dai un'altra volta sudo apt-get update
<krabador> e di nuovo pastebin
<calim_> ragazzi sto sulla live di lubuntu e youtube mi parte
<calim_> perchè?
<fabio_cc> calim_, sul sistema installato non ti funziona youtube?
<calim_> no
<calim_> parteun sec poi si blocxca e dice error occourred
<calim_> scusa fabio_cc  ho scritto male , troppo velocemente
<fabio_cc> calim_, ho decifrato
<fabio_cc> calim_, prova sudo apt-get --reinstall install flashplugin-installer
<fabio_cc> calim_, immaginando che hai questo pacchetto già installato
<calim_> già l ho fatto e non andava
<calim_> :(
<calim_> ho provato pure crom ma da lo stesso errore
<calim_> rifaccio l installazione e buona notte :(
<calim_> metto ubu normale
<fabio_cc> calim_, ma da quando ti da questo errore?
<fabio_cc> calim_, da quando hai fatto cosa?
<calim_> ieri notte  l ho messo lubuntu
<calim_> perchè m'era arrivata la scheda video, prima utilizzavo puppy linux
<calim_> ci metto ubuntu e buonanotte
<fabio_cc> calim_, per lubuntu non saprei dirti
<calim_> grazie fabio_cc
<ste89> salve... io ho ubuntu 13.10 in dualboot con windows 7... poco fa vado a fare gli aggiornamenti proposti dal sistema e riavvio per completare, ma all'accensione compare una schermata completamente nera con un trattino che lampeggia in alto a sinistra... cosa è successo?
<ste89> salve... io ho ubuntu 13.10 in dualboot con windows 7... poco fa vado a fare gli aggiornamenti proposti dal sistema e riavvio per completare, ma all'accensione compare una schermata completamente nera con un trattino che lampeggia in alto a sinistra... cosa è successo?
<krabador> ste89, se fai ctrl alt f2 , appare il terminale?
<krabador> andato
<Mintux_> ciao a tutti, vi chiedo aiuto, ho una chiavetta d-link con chipset rt73usb e vorrei che mi facesse da ap, nel senso che vorrei che il mio server linux utilizzi quella scheda wireless come scheda che emana la rete che voglio configurare, rilasciando ip, dns, che abbia ssid, wpa2 ecc, mi sapete aiutare?
<krabador> Mintux_, hai il modello preciso della chiavetta?
<Mintux_> krabador: DWL-G122 verC1
<krabador> http://www.dlink-forum.info/showthread.php?tid=14&pid=12150#pid12150
<Mintux_> krabador: quindi installo ralink e configuro come? io ho ambiente testuale e niente grafica
<krabador> che sistema hai ?
<Mintux_> debian
<Mintux_> squeezee
<Mintux_> su una alix
<krabador> !chat | Mintux_
<ubot-it> Mintux_: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<aiutooo> raga
<aiutooo> ho installato ubuntu
<aiutooo> come faccio a metterlo in italiano?
<jester-> !ubuntuitaliano
<ubot-it> Ubuntu Unity: https://help.ubuntu.com/13.10/ubuntu-help/session-language.html Altro: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/UbuntuItaliano - Elenco pacchetti: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/UbuntuItaliano#Ubuntu.2C_Xubuntu_e_Lubuntu_in_italiano
#ubuntu-it 2014-03-07
<frapizza> problemi spegnimento
<akis24> giorno
<_gianliuc_> saluto il canale..!!
<_gianliuc_> visto tempo libero posso fare qualcosa di utile sul forum?
<akis24> _gianliuc_: credo dovresti chiedere sul forum ..
<_gianliuc_> ok
<_gianliuc_> dove trovo l'immagine del log in xubuntu?
<akis24> _gianliuc_:  /var/log  mi sembra
<_gianliuc_> cè un apport.log.2.gz
<_gianliuc_> intendo l'immagine personale sul login
<_gianliuc_> quella fantasma
<_gianliuc_> trovata grazie..!!!
<davide1> ciao ubuntu 13.10 riconosce tutte le periferiche come stampanti, router,per drive,mouse,webcam come windows o ci sono dei problemi
<davide1> e pre i driver dove li trovo
<cristian_c> davide1, ti conviene provare prima in live
<cristian_c> davide1, di solito i driver sono inclusi nel kernel
<cristian_c> i router non usano driver
<davide1> se è già installato devo provare in line lo stesso
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> in line?
<cristian_c> ah
<cristian_c> davide1, quindi è già installato?
<davide1> scusa in live
<cristian_c> davide1, ma quando l'hai provato in live tutto già funzionava?
<davide1> non lo fatto, ma devo comprare la stampante e se non funzia come faccio
<cristian_c> davide1, prima di comprarla fai una ricerca
<cristian_c> e vedi se è compatibile
<davide1> e anche se voglio prendere una webcam la  stessa cosa devo fare
<cristian_c> davide1, esatto
<cristian_c> non si compra a scatola chiusa
<davide1> come mai per windows tutto funzia e per ubuntu no, eppure è una vesrione 13.10 ,,è per quesdto che tutti prendono un pc con win
<cristian_c> davide1, semplicemente, spesso i produttori non rilasciano driver per linux
<cristian_c> davide1, nel caso delle stampanti invece è molto facile che i produttori rilascino i driver
<davide1> capisco è molto male che uno è costretto a prendere solo pc con win
<cristian_c> riguardo le webcam, invece, di solito molte webcam usano dei driver comuni, e comunque i produttori non li rilasciano ma il supporto c'è grazie al lavoro degli sviluppatori del kernel linux
<cristian_c> ovviamente non per tutte, ma sicuramente per la maggior parte di quelle integrate nei portatili
<cristian_c> davide1, ho capito, ma non c'entra ubuntu, è ai produttori che devi rivolgerti
<davide1> chiaro volevo dire i produttori..
<shadow91> salve  mi  e'  uscito un'aggiornamento   chiamato  image  magic    ,e'  x  il  mio  display?
<davide1> è meglio empathy o pidgin
<cristian_c> shadow91, per quale pacchetto?
<shadow91> mi  e'  uscito  l'aggiornamento  , non  so  quale  pacchetto
<davide1> scusa imagemagick
<ExPBoy> davide1, i produttori sviluppano i driver per windows in quanto è il sistema più usato in assoluto mentre per linux essendo limitata l'utenza diventa antieconomica la cosa
<davide1> se è cosi è un programma per creare e modificare immagini bitmap
<ExPBoy> !info imagemagick
<ubot-it> imagemagick (source: imagemagick): image manipulation programs. In component main, is optional. Version 8:6.7.7.10-5ubuntu3 (saucy), package size 188 kB, installed size 440 kB
<cristian_c> davide1, ma tu sei shadow91?
<davide1> no,,perchè
<cristian_c> <shadow91> salve  mi  e'  uscito un'aggiornamento   chiamato  image  magic    ,e'  x  il  mio  display?
<cristian_c> <davide1> scusa imagemagick
<FerX> buon giorno a tutti, ho installato una ubuntu 13.10 ....  ho un problema con il pacchetto inkscape, in quanto anche se cambio la lingua in italiano è sempre in inglese.. anche a voi succede questo ?
<cristian_c> FerX, hai installato il language pack di gnome?
<chiara_> sapete se si può installare ubuntu su tablet?
<andreone___> Ciao
<andreone___> Ho un problema
<andreone___> nel mio portatile non mi vede la scheda wifi
<andreone___> strano, prima funzionava
<andreone___> Mi dice
<andreone___> dispositivo non pronto (manca il firmware)
<andreone___> non ce nessuno ?
<andreone___> aiuto
<andreone___> non so come fare
<krabador> andreone___, puoi ripetere la domanda?
<andreone___> Non capisco se qui c'è qualcuno o non c'è nessuno
<krabador> andreone ?
<andreone___> si
<krabador> puoi ripetere ciò che "non sai come fare"?
<andreone___> Allora, nel mio portatile
<andreone___> il wifi stranamente non viene rilevato più
<andreone___> e dice
<andreone___> Rete Wi-fi
<andreone___> dispositivo non pronto (manca il firmware)
<cristian_c> andreone___, di quale chip wifi parliamo?
<andreone___> Il portatile è HH 250
<andreone___> HP 250
<krabador> andreone___, dpkg -l | grep firmware
<krabador> dal terminale
<cristian_c> andreone___, ce ne sono varie versioni di hp 250
<cristian_c> andreone___, più preciso
<andreone___> aspetta
<andreone___> mi dice
<andreone___> 2.0-bt7
<andreone___> Il portatile è: HP 250 G1
<_gianliuc_> ragazzi funzionano gli effetti grafici di compiz su xubuntu?
<krabador> andreone___, per il chip manda lshw -C network
<cristian_c> andreone___, atheros, ralink o realtek?
<krabador> di entrambi i comandi segnalati , incolla in pastebin e posta qui il link
<cristian_c> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<krabador> !pastebin | andreone___
<ubot-it> andreone___: please see above
<andreone___> dove lo incollo il risultato ?
<andreone___> kabrador ?
<cristian_c> !pastebin | andreone___
<ubot-it> andreone___: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<krabador> andreone___ , dubbi?
<andreone> questo è il risultato
<andreone> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7049631/
<free_diver> salve a tutti vorrei utilizzare testdisk su ubuntu per recuperare dei file che ho cancellato
<free_diver> Come posso fare?
<andreone> krabador
<andreone> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7049631/
<cristian_c>        product: RT3290 Wireless 802.11n 1T/1R PCIe
<krabador> andreone , puoi mandare anche l'altro ?
<andreone> quale
<krabador> andreone, sembra disabilitata, non è che hai giocherellato con tasti di attivazione della periferica, sul PC?
<andreone> no
<krabador> andreone , sei entrato con 3-4 nick
<andreone> e come la abilito ?
<krabador> te l'ho scritto qualche linea fa
<krabador> non creare confusione per favore
<andreone> mi ripeti, grazie ?
<cristian_c> andreone, non hai il tasto wifi sul portatile?
<cristian_c> andreone, digita anche: rfkill list
<andreone> si, c'è l' ho
<andreone> mi dice
<andreone> Soft blocked: no
<andreone> Hard blocked: no
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> andreone, sudo apt-get install linux-firmware linux-firmware-nonfree
<cristian_c> andreone, risultati su pastebin
<andreone> Mi dice errore sintassi
<cristian_c> andreone, incolla bene
<cristian_c> andreone, e posta tutto su pastebin in ogni caso
<krabador> andreone, prima manda dpkg -l | grep firmware
<krabador> per favore
<andreone> krabador ora  mi stacco e poi mi collego con la rete sul portatile altrimenti divento matto a copiare le stringhe nella pen drive e poi portarli al portatile
<krabador> andreone, ma infatti
<krabador> collegati con la macchina in questione
<Andreone_> kabrador
<Andreone_> ripetimi il comando
<Andreone_> sono adesso nel portatile
<Mintux_> buongiorno, sto cercando di creare un access point con una scheda madre alix, ho due schede wireless collegate tramite usb, ar5523 e rt73, vorrei che ar5523 si collegasse ad una rete e rt73 crei una rete wifi, la parte con ar5523 l'ho configurate, ora mi manca creare una rete, mi sapete aiutare?
<krabador> Mintux_ qui non sei nel posto giusto
<Andreone_> krabador il comando
<krabador> incollare lo stesso messaggio in entrambi i canali è maleducato, considerando che qui è offtopic
<Mintux_> krabador: hai ragione infatti subito dopo ho scritto nell'altro canale
<cristian_c> <krabador> andreone, prima manda dpkg -l | grep firmware
<Andreone_> ii  linux-firmware                            2.0-bt7
<Andreone_> poi ?
<cristian_c> Andreone_, sei venuto qui anche ieri
<cristian_c> Andreone_, ti si era detto di installare i nonfree
<Andreone_> ieri non sono venuto
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> andreone, sudo apt-get install linux-firmware linux-firmware-nonfree
<cristian_c> Andreone_, l'hai fatto?
<Andreone_> mi dice
<Andreone_> Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<Andreone_> Si sono verificati degli errori nell'elaborazione:  /var/cache/apt/archives/linux-firmware-nonfree_1.14ubuntu1_all.deb E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<cristian_c> Andreone_, per favore, posta i risultati su pastebin
<Andreone_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7049736/
<cristian_c> Andreone_, tutto quanto
<Andreone_> si
<cristian_c> ne hai postato solo una parte
<Andreone_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7049742/
<cristian_c>  tentata sovrascrittura di "/lib/firmware/b43/lcn1bsinitvals26.fw" presente anche nel pacchetto linux-firmware 2.0-bt7
<cristian_c> i b43? Che c'entrano le broadcom?
<Andreone_> e quindi ?
<cristian_c> Andreone_, hai fatto un aggiornamento di sistema?
<cristian_c> di release
<Andreone_> ho scaricato aggiornamenti
<cristian_c> quale ubuntu?
<Andreone_> ho ubuntu 13.10
<cristian_c> Andreone_, c'è sempre stato ubuntu 13.10
<Andreone_> si
<LoZioNe> volevo aggiungere i repo di Kali nel souerces.list,alla parte deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/wagungs/kali-linux2/ubuntu YOUR_UBUNTU_VERSION main ovviamente metto la mia versione di Linux,quello che mi chiedevo è: devo mettere solo saucy, o saucy main?
<cristian_c> Andreone_, hai aggiornato il kernel per caso? Hai scaricato qualche kernel? Hai aggiunto ppa?
<krabador> lozione se metti i repo kali, chiedi supporto a loro, poi
<LoZioNe> krabador, già fatto più volte...quell'irc è deserta...
<krabador> non è un problema nostro
<LoZioNe> ok ok
<Andreone_> io non ho messo nessun report kali
<LoZioNe> tranquillo Andreone_,il messaggio non era riferito al tuo problema
<cristian_c> Andreone_, infatti krabador non parlava con te
<Andreone_> ok, ma come risolvo ?
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> Andreone_, hai aggiornato il kernel per caso? Hai scaricato qualche kernel? Hai aggiunto ppa?
<Andreone_> il kernel che mi ha proposto
<cristian_c> Andreone_, apri un terminale
<Andreone_>  c'è l' ho già aperto
<cristian_c> Andreone_, digita: uname -a && cat /etc/apt/sources.list && ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<cristian_c> Andreone_, risultati (interi) su pastebin
<Andreone_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7049787/
<cristian_c> Andreone_, non avrai i repo kali, ma hai aggiunto quelli di backtrack
<Andreone_> si
<cristian_c> se non è zuppa è pan bagnato
<Andreone_> ma che faccio ?
<krabador> andreone hai sminchiato il sistema
<Andreone_> quindi devo reinstallare tutto
<krabador> o togli tutti i repo e vedi se si bonifica
<krabador> o fai un ripristino
<krabador> o reinstalli
<Andreone_> reinstallo
<Andreone_> Grazie e ciao a tutti
<marcbac> buonasera, sono nuovissimo, ho bisogno di una mano, chi può aiutarmi? grazie
<LoZioNe> marcbac,chiedi,se qualcuno sa risponde ;)
<marcbac> grazie, semplicemente mi va tutto a scatti, forse mancano di drivers della scheda video, ma non ne ho idea
<marcbac> ripeto ho installato ubuntu per la prima volta 1 ora fa
<LoZioNe> che scheda video monta il pc?
<marcbac> è un dell poweredge sc1425
<LoZioNe> marcbac, dai da terminale lshw -c display | grep driver e posta il risultato su Pastebin
<marcbac> scusa la mia ignoranza , mi metti tra virgolette quello che devo incollare? grazie :-)
<LoZioNe>  !pastebin | marcbac
<ubot-it> marcbac: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<LoZioNe> lshw -c display | grep driver
<marcbac> WARNING: you should run this program as super-user.        configuration: driver=radeon latency=32 mingnt=8 WARNING: output may be incomplete or inaccurate, you should run this program as super-user.
<LoZioNe> sudo lshw -c display | grep driver
<marcbac> configuration: driver=radeon latency=32 mingnt=8
<LoZioNe> ora: glxinfo | grep render
<marcbac> Il programma "glxinfo" non è attualmente installato. È possibile installarlo digitando: sudo apt-get install mesa-utils
<LoZioNe> dai: sudo apt-get install mesa-utils per installarlo e poi di nuovo  glxinfo | grep render
<krabador> marcbac, che problema c'è?
<marcbac> direct rendering: Yes OpenGL renderer string: Gallium 0.4 on llvmpipe (LLVM 3.3, 128 bits)     GL_NV_conditional_render, GL_NV_fog_distance, GL_NV_light_max_exponent,
<marcbac> mi va tutto a scatti come se non avesse i drivers video
<marcbac> ma il gentilissimo LoZioNe mi sta aiutando (grazie)
<pinuzzu> ragazzi che qualcuno sappia c'è un programma che mi permette di utilizzare lo sfondo del desktop come una lavagna su cui scrivere??? grazie aanticipatamente
<LoZioNe> i driver sono installati comunque
<marcbac> cosa posso fare?
<krabador> marcbac, scusami, che ubuntu stai usando?
<LoZioNe> marcbac, e anche l'accellerazione sembra andare
<marcbac> l'ultimo scaricato dal sito 13.10 x64 desktop
<marcbac> qualcuno si può collegare? tipo desktop remoto in windows?
<krabador> marcbac, manda allora software-properties-gtk , controlla nell'ultima tab a destra
<krabador> marcbac, di base non è appoggiato il remoto, qui
<marcbac> ok scusate
<krabador> marcbac, è una responsabilità che si prendono gli utenti tra di loro
<marcbac> cmq mi dice nessun driver aggiuntivo disponibile
<LoZioNe> marcbac,i driver e l'accellerazzione sembrano essere installati
<LoZioNe> krabador, i Gallium non sono quelli liberi per Ati?
<marcbac> capisco, io non ne ho davvero idea, è la priva volta che vedo "linux"
<krabador> marcbac, sudo lshw -C video
<krabador> !pastebin | marcbac
<ubot-it> marcbac: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<marcbac>  *-display                       description: VGA compatible controller        product: RV100 [Radeon 7000 / Radeon VE]        vendor: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI]        physical id: d        bus info: pci@0000:04:0d.0        version: 00        width: 32 bits        clock: 33MHz        capabilities: pm vga_controller bus_master vga_palette cap_list rom        configuration: driver=radeon latency=32 mingnt=8        reso
<krabador> marcbac, non hai letto del pastebin?
<krabador> marcbac, una radeon 7000 è un miracolo che funzioni ancora
<marcbac> capisco... prima avevo win 2008 server e andava benissimo la scheda video
<krabador> marcbac, ti conviene drasticamente una derivata con un ambiente grafico piu' leggero
<marcbac> mi sembra strano
<krabador> marcbac, il driver open non supporta benissimo le schede di 15 anni fa
<krabador> anche se le fa funzionare
<krabador> ed ubuntu main, è decisamente pesante
<krabador> marcbac, cat /proc/cpuinfo
<krabador> e non incollare in canale
<krabador> !pastebin | marcbac
<ubot-it> marcbac: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<marcbac> ho incollato di la, e ora?
<marcbac> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7050066/
<marcbac> riuscite a vedere?
<krabador> marcbac, hai uno xeon , con quella scheda?
<krabador> marcbac, quanta ram hai?
<marcbac> 2 xeon e 6 gb di ram
<krabador> la scheda video è un collo di bottigla
<krabador> marcbac, sudo lshw
<krabador> e pastebin
<marcbac> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7050099/
<krabador> marcbac, non è tutto
<marcbac> aspetta controllo
<marcbac> a me sembra di si, forse non entra nel teminale? parlo da perfetto ignorante
<marcbac> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7050153/
<marcbac> adesso è tutto?
<marcbac> krabador sei ancora qui?
<marcbac> c'è nessuno che mi aiuta?
<calimeroi> ciao, non mi fa aggiornare il pacchetto software, mi da errore
<calimeroi> ubuntu 13.10
<calimeroi> ora sta andando... è un pc pazzo :S
<borro> Salve a tutti, ho un problema post avanzamento di versione alla 13.10 e cerco un anima pia che mi aiuti grazie
<borro> intanto espongo il problema: dopo l,avanzamento di versione ho provato ad avviare gli aggiornamenti ma mi da un errore:pkg-divert: errore: la rinomina comprende il sovrascrivere "/usr/lib/xorg/protocol.txt" con    il file "/usr/lib/xorg/protocol-precise.txt", non consentito dpkg: errore nell'elaborare xserver-common-lts-raring (--remove):  il sottoprocesso installato script di post-removal ha restituito lo stato di errore 2 Segnalazi
<borro> stato raggiunto il valore massimo di MaxReports         Si sono verificati degli errori nell'elaborazione:  xserver-common-lts-raring E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<remix_tj> azz
<remix_tj> c'avevo la risposta :-D
<alberto__> Hi everybody
<alberto__> volevo chiedere gentilment
<Claudiese> come uso test disk???
<Claudiese> l'ho installato e adesso?
<Claudiese> mi aiutate??????????
<MinaVagante> ciao
<MinaVagante> vorrei eliminare definitivamente ubuntu 13.10 dal sistema e lasciarci solo kubuntu....questo è fattibile e semplice da fare?
<MinaVagante> c'è nessuno??
<krabador> MinaVagante, manda per favore uno screenshot di gparted
<MinaVagante> ciao krabador :) ..ok
<krabador> !imagebin | MinaVagante
<ubot-it> MinaVagante: Vuoi mostrarci una schermata del tuo problema? Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<krabador> MinaVagante, in modo da vedere qual'è la partizione da cancellare
<MinaVagante> spero di esserci riuscita, con kubuntu non è cosi intuitivo fare screen shot, cmq pasto
<krabador> MinaVagante, e di cui riassegnare lo spazio alla partizione kubuntu
<MinaVagante> http://imagebin.org/297794
<krabador> MinaVagante, sudo fdisk -l da terminale
<krabador> e pastebin
<krabador> !pastebin | MinaVagante
<ubot-it> MinaVagante: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<MinaVagante> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7051024/
<MinaVagante> krabador:  come si apre terminal con kubuntu? non si fa come con ubuntu
<MinaVagante> krabador:  ci sei ancora?
<MinaVagante> mi avete già abbandonata...
<MinaVagante> sigh
<krabador> ecco
<MinaVagante> ah eccoti
<krabador> allora, ubuntu è la prima che hai messo, giusto?
<MinaVagante> si
<krabador> allora, MinaVagante , un'altro bel pastebin
<MinaVagante> si,
<MinaVagante> di cosa?
<krabador> sudo kate /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<MinaVagante> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7051064/
<totus073> salve a tutti, vorrei sapere quale version con soli 4  giga di memoria a disposizione??e devo istallare su un netbook
<krabador> MinaVagante, allora in dolphin, quando entri in /dev/sda2, hai i dati di ubuntu?
<krabador> totus073, 4gigabyte di ram?
<cybernova> !requisiti | totus073
<ubot-it> totus073: requisiti is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RequisitiDiSistema
<totus073> no scusate 4 gb di hd
<MinaVagante> mi chiedi se quando apro dolphin vedo il volume di ubuntu con tutte le sue cartelline e files etc??
<krabador> totus073, ti chiedo se quando apri dolphin, che di lato ha la lista di tutte le partizioni che il sistema rileva, e selezioni /dev/sda2 , vedi dentro i dati di ubuntu
<MinaVagante> ??? krabador non dici a me allora....
<MinaVagante> scusa
<krabador> MinaVagante, sudo kate /etc/fstab
<totus073> ho provato ad istal kubunu ma mi dice che servono piu di 5 gb di spazio libero che non ho..
<krabador> MinaVagante, si , il messaggio per totus073 era riferito a te
<cybernova> totus073, 4 GB di hard disk sono pochini
<MinaVagante> ????????????????
<totus073> e che ci faccio io??
<krabador> totus073, quel netbook deve avere anche un'altra partizione
<krabador> MinaVagante, sudo kate /etc/fstab
<krabador> MinaVagante, e pastebin
<MinaVagante> krabador:  non capisco che c'entra totus
<cybernova> totus073, esistono distribuzioni ridotte che possono entrare in quei 4 GB
<totus073> no ha solo quella
<krabador> MinaVagante, sudo kate /etc/fstab
<krabador> e 3
<MinaVagante> si si un secondo
<krabador> se non capisci che mi sono sbagliato, la vedo dura a cancellare ubuntu....
<MinaVagante> non mi dire che c'è di nuovo il problema dei nick??
<MinaVagante> spero di no!
<MinaVagante> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<MinaVagante> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7051098/
<cybernova> totus073, tipo Damn Small Linux o altre
<MinaVagante> fatto
<totus073> e quli sono?'
<cybernova> !chat | totus073
<ubot-it> totus073: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<MinaVagante> krabador:
<MinaVagante> mi son andati via i nick a destra della chat
<MinaVagante> come faccio a far ricomparire la colonna?
<krabador> MinaVagante, guarda, hai quasi tutto il disco per ubuntu, e la partizione piu' piccola per kubuntu, ti consigierei di formattare la partizione ubuntu, e reinstallare kubuntu, sempre nella stessa partizione in cui è adesso, ma montando durante il processo di installazione , la partizione che era di ubuntu come /home
<MinaVagante> si , solo che è un procedimento un pò complesso
<MinaVagante> nn credo di riuscirci...
<MinaVagante> nn voglio impallare tutto
<krabador> MinaVagante, fidati, è molto piu' rapido che togliere ubuntu
<MinaVagante> ok, come si fa?
<krabador> MinaVagante, altrimenti, cancelli la /dev/sda2 , e la usi soltanto come partizione dati generica
<MinaVagante> a me parli arabo....nn capisco cosa significhi
<MinaVagante> bisogna che siate piu chiari sennò nn riesco
<krabador> MinaVagante, se tu avessi provato le distribuzioni una alla volta, come ti era stato consigliato decine di volte
<krabador> adesso non ti saresti trovata in questa posizione
<MinaVagante> krabador: come vi ho detto decine di volte son negata x i computer...nè piu nè meno
<krabador> MinaVagante, per il momento, la soluzione piu' rapida è formattare la /dev/sda2, ed usarla come partizione dati
<krabador> di kubuntu
<MinaVagante> purtroppo nn ci capisco nulla nelle spiegazioni del wiki e rischio di fare un casino
<krabador> MinaVagante, il discorso è, che con il disco partizionato come ce l'hai tu adesso, è il caso che la partizione grande sia la partizione /home
<MinaVagante> si, fn qui l'ho capito ma mi dovreste x cortesia spiegare nella pratica come devi agire.....pasaggio x passaggio perchè sennò faccio un casino
<MinaVagante> devo*
<krabador> MinaVagante, non è questione di spiegare passo passo, per impostare la /dev/sda2 come home, hai giò detto che "non sai se sei capace"
<krabador> quindi devi solo scegliere cosa vuoi fare
<krabador> ed in base a questo, verrai consigliata
<MinaVagante> la cosa più facile e meno pericolosa in caso di errore
<krabador> MinaVagante, hai gparted installato, in kubuntu?
<MinaVagante> no ho editor di partizioni kde
<krabador> allora
<krabador> MinaVagante, sudo apt-get install gparted
<krabador> una volta finito, sempre da terminale, sudo gparted
<MinaVagante> fatto
<MinaVagante> krabador:
<MinaVagante> ho fatto
<MinaVagante> buonasera jester-
<jester-> sera
<jester-> aiò MinaVagante
<MinaVagante> ;)
<MinaVagante> aiòò
<MinaVagante> krabador: ...non voglio essere petulante però non ho molto tempo ora x stare qua e mi piacerebbe riuescire a farlo stasera...ma formattare tutto e rifare da capo?? forse è il piu facile di tutti ?
<ciro_nocerinoXch> Buona sera a tutti, ho bisogno di una mano con un multifunzione scanner-stampante canon collegato ad ubuntu 12.04lts
<fabio_cc> ciro_nocerinoXch, modello?
<ciro_nocerinoXch> MF4450
<jester-> proprio una canon dovevo piare?
<MinaVagante> e va bè....pazienza
<ciro_nocerinoXch> il driver ufficiale di canon l'ho già installato
<fabio_cc> ciro_nocerinoXch, sul sito della canon sembra che ci sia il driver
<ciro_nocerinoXch> jester, me l'hanno regalto
<ciro_nocerinoXch> regalato
<jester-> aah bè allora non si guarda in bocca
<ciro_nocerinoXch> jester bravo
<ciro_nocerinoXch> facendo un giro per la rete ho letto di accordi tra ubuntu e canon o qualcosa di simile, visto il successo dell'so
<fabio_cc> ciro_nocerinoXch, il driver l'hai preso dal sito della canon?
<ciro_nocerinoXch> di fatti la presenza del driver dimostra la bontà di canon per linux, diffondendo il driverin quasi tutti i formati necessari
<ciro_nocerinoXch> fabio_cc si
<fabio_cc> ciro_nocerinoXch, quale? vedo che ci sono più driver
<ciro_nocerinoXch> scaricat, cliaccato e l'ha rilevato col software center
<fabio_cc> ciro_nocerinoXch, quindi hai scaricato il deb
<ciro_nocerinoXch> yes
<ciro_nocerinoXch> 32
<fabio_cc> ciro_nocerinoXch, hai provato con il primo, quello UFRII/UFRII LT?
<ciro_nocerinoXch> krabador, buona sera ci sei anche tu?
<ciro_nocerinoXch> fabio_cc riapro il sito e vedo
<fabio_cc> ciro_nocerinoXch, http://www.canon.it/Support/Consumer_Products/products/Fax__Multifunctionals/Laser/LaserBase_MF_series/i-SENSYS_MF4450.aspx
<ciro_nocerinoXch> fabio_cc grazie per il link ;) il primo è il drive cups che già uso felicemente e và alla grande
<ciro_nocerinoXch> il problema è che mi serve utilizzare lo scanner
<fabio_cc> ciro_nocerinoXch, non avevi specificato
<ciro_nocerinoXch> ho scaricato il 3
<fabio_cc> ciro_nocerinoXch, ma hai ubuntu a 32 o a 64 bit?
<ciro_nocerinoXch> io alludevo al funzionamento di tutto il multifunzione, ecco perchè non ho specificato, pensavo di far bene
<ciro_nocerinoXch> 32
<ciro_nocerinoXch> mai avuto un 64
<fabio_cc> be se la stampante ti va siamo a metà, lo scanner è sempre più complicato
<fabio_cc> ciro_nocerinoXch, allora hai installato il 4
<ciro_nocerinoXch> si il 4 scusa
<fabio_cc> ok
<fabio_cc> ciro_nocerinoXch, immagino che hai provato con xsane
<ciro_nocerinoXch> prima simple scan
<ciro_nocerinoXch> poi xsane
<fabio_cc> ciro_nocerinoXch, ok, le prove falle sempre con xsane
<fabio_cc> ciro_nocerinoXch, non te lo vede per niente?
<ciro_nocerinoXch> poi ho installato un app d'interfaccia sane scan
<ciro_nocerinoXch> xsane è cecato al momento, peccato non potergli prestare i miei occhiali da vista ;)
<jester-> ciro_nocerinoXch: sudo xsane
<ciro_nocerinoXch> non è disponibile alcun dispositivi
<ciro_nocerinoXch> o
<jester-> allora il driver non va
<fabio_cc> ciro_nocerinoXch, cat /dev/usb/scanner0 ti da file non esistente vero?
<ciro_nocerinoXch> sempre su terminale?
<fabio_cc> ciro_nocerinoXch, si
<ciro_nocerinoXch> chido xsane?
<fabio_cc> ciro_nocerinoXch, non cambia, comunque meglio ls /dev/usb/scanner0
<chiara> aiuto ogni cosa che faccio sento una vocd che parla in ubuntu 13.10 anche ora ogni lettera che schiaccio c'è una voce come rimuovo?
<krabador> chiara, se senti le voci non è un buon segno
<jester-> urca è spiritata^
<fabio_cc> lol
<krabador> poterbbe non essere il pc
<chiara> sono entrata nel menu poi desktop personalizzazione e mi pare aver attivato una cosa tipo lettura schermo
<jester-> pensa che c'è chi si dispera che il sistema non parla
<fabio_cc> chiara, allora disattivala :)
<ciro_nocerinoXch> fabio_cc non esiste
<ciro_nocerinoXch> chiara era lettura dello schermo probabilmente ;)
<jester-> si è addormito
<fabio_cc> ciro_nocerinoXch, hai riavviato il pc dopo aver installato il driver, o per lo meno spento e riacceso lo scanner?
<ciro_nocerinoXch> il pc si, l' mf no
<ciro_nocerinoXch> prò è andato in standby, fà lo stesso?
<krabador> non era lettura dello schermo, era un ninja, che nel frattempo che chiedeva aiuto, le ha reciso la giugulare
<fabio_cc> ciro_nocerinoXch, suppongo di si, prova a spegnerlo e riaccenderlo, poi apri xsane
<ciro_nocerinoXch> niente, riavvio insieme pc e scanner?
<fabio_cc> ciro_nocerinoXch, non serve, comunque entrambi i driver che hai installato riguardano la stampante, da quello che vedo
<ciro_nocerinoXch> mi vien voglia di scrivere l'applicazione ma non sò farlo
<fabio_cc> ciro_nocerinoXch, vedo che molti modelli della serie MF funzionano con il driver sane-pixma
<ciro_nocerinoXch> dove lo prendo?
<fabio_cc> ciro_nocerinoXch, sarebbe da scaricare e compilare, vedo se c'è una alternativa
<fabio_cc> ciro_nocerinoXch, come non detto, è già presente in ubuntu, quindi se non te lo riconosce niente da fare
<ciro_nocerinoXch> io sono dell'idea che come utente ubuntu inizio ad inviare l'email alla canon per informali che con il driver completativo 32 bit non funziona con il loro dispositivo
<akis24> ciro_nocerinoXch:  dai uno sguardo qui  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1427330
<ciro_nocerinoXch> poi se non ricevo risposta, passo alla telefonata a canon italia
<ciro_nocerinoXch> fabio_cc grazie ancora per avermi cercato il link e per averlo condiviso.
<ciro_nocerinoXch> quando parla all'ultimo dell' esperienza con la mia versione di ubuntu, racconta il mio stesso percorso.
<diego80> sapete come e se può installare ubuntu su tablet?
<krabador> !tablet | diego80
<ubot-it> diego80: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Nexus7 - http://www.ubuntu-it.org/scopri-ubuntu/ubuntu-touch
<krabador> è l'unico per il momento
<krabador> a meno di non avere un modello di cui è stato fatto un porting
<diego80> ho un tablet mediacom con android 4.0
<krabador> diego80, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<ciro_nocerinoXch> sono tentato dal provare il percorso indicato quando scrive "now the 32 bit version it's easier"  che ne pensate?
<ciro_nocerinoXch> parlate di mediacom? io stò maledicendo il giorno che ho comprato lo stesso tablet
<lonejack> come distribuzione kubuntu qualcuno la usa?
<krabador> lonejack, fa una domanda precisa
<lonejack> mi sapete consigliare quale versione installare 64/32 bit?
<lonejack> Al momento ho una 64bit classica
<krabador> lonejack, dipende dal processore
<lonejack> i7
<krabador> lonejack, che cpu hai?
<ciro_nocerinoXch> Krabor diego80 ho letto in giro che ubuntu touch è perfetto solo su nexus e al max tablet samsung
<krabador> lonejack, allora decisamente 64bit
<lonejack> ho comperato un nuovo PC
<krabador> ciro_nocerinoXch, puoi vedere anche tu i link che ho mandato a diego80
<lonejack> ma sul sito dicono preferred 64bit
<diego80> ok grazie
<krabador> ciro_nocerinoXch, in modo da evitare le supposizioni
<lonejack> reccomened
<lonejack> scusate
<krabador> lonejack, con una cpu come l'i7 è raccomandata
<lonejack> ah ok
<lonejack> grazie per l'info
<ciro_nocerinoXch> vi chiedo scusa, ma vado a cena a dopo, buon proseguimento e buon appetito a tutti!
<lonejack> krabador, consigli una LTS oppure la 13.10?
<krabador> lonejack, fa la pendrive o il dvd con la 13.10 , e vedi se è tutto a posto
<krabador> la lts è di 2 anni fa, e tra un mese esce la nuova ubuntu, la 14.04
<krabador> che è anche lts
<lonejack> infatti
<lonejack> ciao
<krabador> esalve
<pantyfree> buonasera
<pantyfree> chi mi puo aiutare per migrare da winxp a ubutu senza formattare
<ciro_away> rieccomi
#ubuntu-it 2014-03-08
<Guest18723> cazzo cazzo cazzo cazzo cazzo cazzo cazzo cazzo cazzo cazzo cazzo cazzo cazzo cazzo cazzo cazzo cazzo cazzo cazzo cazzo cazzo cazzo cazzo cazzo cazzo cazzo cazzo cazzo cazzo cazzo cazzo cazzo cazzo cazzo cazzo cazzo cazzo cazzo cazzo cazzo cazzo cazzo cazzo cazzo cazzo cazzo cazzo cazzo cazzo cazzo cazzo cazzo cazzo cazzo cazzo cazzo cazzo cazzo cazzo cazzo cazzo cazzo cazzo cazzo cazzo cazzo cazzo cazzo cazzo cazzo cazzo cazzo
<Guest18723> mignotte mignotte mignotte mignotte mignotte mignotte mignotte mignotte mignotte mignotte mignotte mignotte mignotte mignotte mignotte mignotte mignotte mignotte mignotte mignotte mignotte mignotte mignotte mignotte mignotte mignotte mignotte mignotte mignotte mignotte mignotte mignotte mignotte mignotte mignotte mignotte mignotte mignotte mignotte mignotte mignotte mignotte mignotte mignotte mignotte mignotte mignotte mignotte
<Guest18723> mignotte mignotte mignotte mignotte mignotte mignotte mignotte mignotte mignotte mignotte mignotte mignotte mignotte mignotte mignotte mignotte mignotte mignotte mignotte mignotte mignotte mignotte mignotte mignotte mignotte mignotte mignotte mignotte mignotte mignotte mignotte mignotte mignotte mignotte mignotte mignotte mignotte mignotte mignotte mignotte mignotte mignotte mignotte mignotte mignotte mignotte mignotte mignotte
<Guest18723> mignotte mignotte mignotte mignotte mignotte mignotte mignotte mignotte mignotte mignotte mignotte mignotte mignotte mignotte mignotte mignotte mignotte mignotte mignotte mignotte mignotte mignotte mignotte mignotte mignotte mignotte mignotte mignotte mignotte mignotte mignotte mignotte mignotte mignotte mignotte mignotte mignotte mignotte mignotte mignotte mignotte mignotte mignotte mignotte mignotte mignotte mignotte mignotte
<Guest18723> mignotte mignotte mignotte mignotte mignotte mignotte mignotte mignotte mignotte mignotte mignotte mignotte mignotte mignotte mignotte mignotte mignotte mignotte mignotte mignotte mignotte mignotte mignotte mignotte mignotte mignotte mignotte mignotte mignotte mignotte mignotte mignotte mignotte mignotte mignotte mignotte mignotte mignotte mignotte mignotte mignotte mignotte mignotte mignotte mignotte mignotte mignotte mignotte
<Guest18723> mignotte mignotte mignotte mignotte mignotte mignotte mignotte mignotte mignotte mignotte mignotte mignotte mignotte mignotte mignotte mignotte mignotte mignotte mignotte mignotte mignotte mignotte mignotte mignotte mignotte mignotte mignotte mignotte mignotte mignotte mignotte mignotte mignotte mignotte mignotte mignotte mignotte mignotte mignotte mignotte mignotte mignotte mignotte mignotte mignotte mignotte mignotte mignotte
<Guest18723> mignotte mignotte mignotte mignotte mignotte mignotte mignotte mignotte mignotte mignotte mignotte mignotte mignotte mignotte mignotte mignotte mignotte mignotte mignotte mignotte mignotte mignotte mignotte mignotte mignotte mignotte mignotte mignotte mignotte mignotte mignotte mignotte mignotte mignotte mignotte mignotte mignotte mignotte mignotte mignotte mignotte mignotte mignotte mignotte mignotte mignotte mignotte mignotte
<dd> ahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaa
<dd> ahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaa
<dd> ahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaa
<dd> ahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaa
<dd> ahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaa
<dd> ahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaa
<dd> ahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaa
<dd> ahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaa
<dd> ahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaa
<dd> ahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaa
<dd> ahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaa
<dd> ahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaa
<dd> ahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaa
<dd> ahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaa
<dd> ahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaa
<dd> ahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaa
<dd> d
<dd> d
<dd> ahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaa
<dd> ahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaa
<dd> ahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaa
<dd> ahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaa
<dd> ahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaa
<dd> ahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaa
<dd> ahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaa
<dd> ahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaahahaa
<dd> !op
<dd> froy frocio
<dd> enzotib nn mi banni?
<dd> no? allora chiamo jester-
<dd> o galpina
<dd> fanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculo
<dd> mi aiustereste a instllare quella merda di ubuntu
<dd> ?
<dd> fanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculo
<dd> fanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculo
<dd> fanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculo
<dd> fanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculo
<dd> fanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculo
<dd> fanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculo
<dd> fanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculo
<dd> fanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculo
<dd> fanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculo
<dd> fanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculofanculo
<dd> chi vuole godere clicci qui: http://lmgtfy.com/?q=anal+fuck
<dd> fanculo
<dd> ho un bel cazzone chi me lo vuole succhiare?
<akis24> giorno
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<andreone> Ciao a tutti
<andreone> come faccio a recuperare la password del forum di ubuntu ?
<andreone> Mi dice di inserire l' email e il nome utente, il problema è che il nome utente non me lo ricordo
<jester-> andreone: contatta un admin
<andreone> come
<jester-> se non ti ricordi l'utonto la vedo dura
<jester-> apri un altro account
<andreone> e come faccio ?
<jester-> http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/faq.php
<jester-> Ho perso la mia password.
<LoZioNe> buongiorno
<MinaVagante> ciao a tutti, mi potete spiegare perchè da oggi mi viene la ricerca di libero quando digito un nome sulla barra degli indirizzi? e poi dovrei sistemare java...mi sa che non è installata bene perchè se faccio la verifica sul sito java non me la vede
<MinaVagante> io ho kubuntu...non è che forse non va bene la versione di java che si usa su ubuntu???
<jester-> MinaVagante: puoi cambiare il server ricerca nelle impostazioni di firefox o cromo
<jester-> MinaVagante: che java hai installato
<MinaVagante> ci son andata a vedere jester-  solo che non ho trovato il menu dove ci stanno le impostazioni
<MinaVagante> ora riguardo
<MinaVagante> per java come faccio??
<jester-> MinaVagante: openjava da repo?
<MinaVagante> cioè?
<MinaVagante> devo installare ?
<jester-> cioè avrai installato le java, o no
<MinaVagante> jester-:  non c'è modo di cambiare quella roba la...del server....ci son ora nelle preferenze fire fox ma non esiste tale voce
<jester-> MinaVagante: a destra della barra indirizzi c'è il box con a destra uno segno verso il basso
<jester-> clicca li
<MinaVagante> si
<jester-> MinaVagante: dpkg -l | grep jdk
<jester-> li cambi la ricerca
<MinaVagante> mi si apre la cronologia
<jester-> no
<jester-> a destra di http;//blablalba,ticass
<jester-> c'è la ricerca
<MinaVagante> no jester....ti mando screen shot???
<jester-> o no
<jester-> manda
<MinaVagante> ok asp
<MinaVagante> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<MinaVagante> http://imagebin.org/297906
<jester-> MinaVagante: hai gia google
<MinaVagante> mandiamo in tasca la privacy.... :D
<MinaVagante> jester-:  si....lo so....il problema si presenta quando ricerco qualcosa sulla barra degli indirizzi!!!!
<MinaVagante> non uella di google
<jester-> MinaVagante dovrebbe usare gogol
<jester-> MinaVagante: ma se sei infostrada e non trova l'ndirisss ti manda sulla sua pagina
<MinaVagante> asp che ti mando un altro shot
<jester-> metti la home page gogol  e cerca li che funza bene
<MinaVagante> ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh ecco cos'è....
<MinaVagante> io sto navigando con la connessione del telefono adesso e è vero...ho wind....uso il telefono come router
<MinaVagante> allora è questo??
<jester-> yesss
<MinaVagante> bene,
<MinaVagante> per java come posso fare jester- ?
<jester-> MinaVagante: per le java  cosa risponde dpkg -l | grep jdk
<jester-> MinaVagante: per le java  cosa risponde dpkg -l | grep icedtea
<MinaVagante> jester-:  mi puoi dire come si apre terminal con tasti?
<MinaVagante> da kubu
<jester-> MinaVagante: in kde ?
<MinaVagante> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<jester-> MinaVagante: pigia la K e nella ricerca scrivi konsole
<MinaVagante> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7055729/
<jester-> MinaVagante: devi disinstallare tutta la roba icedtea poi ti dico come installare le oracle
<jester-> MinaVagante: ma col cellofono cimetterà un bel po
<MinaVagante> cellofono???????
<jester-> telefono cellulare
<jester-> MinaVagante: prova sudo dpkg --purge icedtea-*
<MinaVagante> mi sa che nn vuole l'asterisco
<MinaVagante> lo levo?
<jester-> allora devi fare tutto
<MinaVagante> mi da errore perchè comando nn valido....mi sa che è l'asterico
<MinaVagante> dimmi che devo scrivere
<jester-> MinaVagante: prova sudo dpkg --purge icedtea-6-jre-cacao:amd64   icedtea-6-jre-jamvm:amd64 icedtea-7-jre-jamvm:amd64 icedtea-7-plugin:amd64 icedtea-netx:amd64 icedtea-netx-common
<jester-> copy nad paste intel terminale
<MinaVagante> funziona, sta elaborando
<MinaVagante> ha finito
<MinaVagante> ora?
<jester-> MinaVagante: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:webupd8team/java
<jester-> MinaVagante: fatto?
<jester-> MinaVagante: cu fu
<neos> salve a tutti/e...ho bisogno di un aiuto..devo installare una versioni di linux senza interfaccia grafica per fare pratica...ho letto che ce nen sono diverse versioni...ce ne è una più ufficiale o che si avvicina più possibile a linux?grazie
<jester-> neos: installa la server
<MinaVagantee> jester-:  perchè non mi fa entrare col mio nick???
<neos> sarebbe ubuntu server jester?
<MinaVagantee> guarda....ce ne son 2
<MinaVagantee> ho dovuto mettere due A alla fine
<MinaVagantee> sennò nn entravo
<jester-> neos: ma non è necessario non avere la grafica, basta andare in bash / tty con control-alt-F2
<MinaVagantee> mi diceva che MinaVagante è un nick registrato e dovevo loggarmi e l'ho fatto ma nn mi ha fatto entrare
<neos> jester mi necessita proprio di esercitarmi senza interfaccia
<jester-> MinaVagantee: qualcuno ha registrato il nick e se è online non te lo fa usare
<jester-> neos: contro-alt-F2 o F3 fino a F7 è la shell seza interfaccia
<MinaVagantee> ci siete?
<jester-> serve la grafica? alt-F7 e sei a posto
<neos> usando sempre ubunt normale?
<MinaVagantee> quel nick l'ho registrato uio jester-
<MinaVagantee> io*
<jester-> neos: con tutte le distro linux
<MinaVagantee> solo che col cell ho la connessione lenta e prima son caduta però al mio ritorno il nick era sempre on line
<neos> ok
<jester-> MinaVagantee: allora dovevi autenticarti o il server non lo ha ancora liberato dopo la caduta
<jester-> MinaVagantee:  sudo add-apt-repository ppa:webupd8team/java
<MinaVagantee> cmq jester-  ho disinstallato come mi hai detto e ora cosa devo fare per verificare che java sia effettivamente eliminata e poi riinstallare oracle?
<MinaVagantee> mi puoi dare una manina anch a me o nn ora?
<jester-> MinaVagantee:  sudo add-apt-repository ppa:webupd8team/java
<jester-> MinaVagantee: alura?
<MinaVagantee> jester-:  ho fatto
<jester-> MinaVagantee: sudo apt-get update
<MinaVagantee> mi dice che ha installato dei portachiavi
<jester-> si
<jester-> regolare
<MinaVagantee> e ora?
<jester-> MinaVagantee: sudo apt-get update fatto?
<MinaVagantee> no io ho fatto prima purge di tutto e poi sudo spt-get repository
<jester-> MinaVagantee: sudo apt-get update
<jester-> MinaVagantee: lascia stare il moroso e segui
<MinaVagantee> xD magari il moroso
<MinaVagantee> qui è fermo da una vita al 100 x 100
<MinaVagantee> dice in attesa degli header ma nn va nulla
<jester-> MinaVagantee: control-c e rifai
<jester-> connessione di M
<jester-> MinaVagantee: comunque se conclude
<jester-> sudo apt-get install oracle-java8-installer
<MinaVagantee> sta ancora scaricando -_-
<MinaVagantee> ci mette due vite col cell
<jester->  eh come mai col cellofono
<birba_> in ubuntu 13.10 come si fa a sciegliere l'aspetto del desktop?
<jester-> nelle impostazioni
<birba_> jester io vorrei fare come in questo sito ma non spiegano http://www.whylinuxisbetter.net/items/window_managers/index_it.php?lang=
<jester-> birba_: logico che devi avere delle immagini per lo sfondo e dei temi per colori e forma icone
<birba_> ah ok provo a guardare
<jester-> cerca theme in software center
<MinaVagantee> ohh finalmente!
<MinaVagantee> jester-:  ci sei sempre?
<jester-> MinaVagantee: cu fu
<MinaVagantee> è un casino, nn ho linea qua a casa di mia madre.....ho fatto update,
<jester-> sudo apt-get install oracle-java8-installer
<MinaVagantee> mi dice però che alcune cose non può scaricarle e che le ignora o userà quelle vecchie
<jester-> altre 2 vite
<MinaVagantee> ora cosa faccio jester-
<jester-> MinaVagantee: aspetta di avere linea decente
<MinaVagantee> sta facendo solo che si è ribloccato
<jester-> MinaVagantee: se non hai almeno 3gs lascia perdere
<ciccio0> Ciao, ho appena fato l'aggiornamento alla 13.10, ho interfaccia Mate e miè sparita l'icona del collegamento wi-fi dal pannello
<paolino> ragazzi sapreste consigliarmi un hostname per poter utilizzare pybridge online?
<ciccio0> come posso farla riapparire?
<jester-> ciccio0: /Join #mate
<ciccio0> Jester-: mi dice file o directory inesistente
<Guest18063> salve, c'è qualcuno?!
<jester-> ciccio0: non nel terminale ma lidove stai scrivendo
<Guest18063> come?!
<jester-> !qualcuno | Guest18063
<ubot-it> Guest18063: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<Guest18063> ok ma non scaldarti tanto
<ciccio0> jester-: fatto
<jester-> chiedi li
<Guest18063> come mai ad ogni accensione del PC mi appare il messaggio 'Si è verificato un errore sconosciuto.'?!
<jester-> poi funza? e che sistema hai
<Guest18063> Si, Ubuntu 13.10 Saucy Salamander.
<Guest18063> Non è tanto il fastidio, non mi spiego il perchè.
<jester-> !unityreset
<ubot-it> per resettare unity alle impostazioni di partenza, premi alt+f2 (o apri un terminale) e digita: unity --reset | Da Ubuntu 12.10 in avanti: sudo apt-get install dconf-tools esegui nel terminale:  dconf reset -f /org/compiz
<Guest18063> ok grazie mille, proverò.
<ark> Ciao, spero di non sembrare maleducato ma qualcuno può aiutarmi con questo problema? http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=575696&p=4545275#p4545275
<ark> Non verrei a chiedere qua se non avessi fretta, mi dispiace un po'.
<dcl_> esattamente qual'è il problema?! nn mi và d leggere l'intero post...eheh...lo dico senza arroganza s'intende
<ark> Si si figurati, un HD non viene montato.
<ark> Uno specifico
<ark> ho letto lo wiki e editato fstab ma non ha aiutato
<dcl_> ok, non è che è danneggiato
<ark> No, Funzionava prima di installare linux sul portatile.
<jester-> ark: da terminale hai provato?
<ark> Da quel che ho potuto capire googolando può essere ibernato perchè windows 8 non spegne a modo ma si iberna, e prima su questo portatile c'era win8
<ark> No, ammetto di non averci pensato
<dcl_> si, potrebbe essersi incartato...
<jester-> ark: iberna il suo stesso filesystem de winz8 lo hai segato non centra
<jester-> ark: che device p
<jester-> è
<ark> quindi il problema non è quello?
<ark> è un hard disk esterno usb
<jester-> è attaccato?
<ark> si, ti do lsusb?
<jester-> no
<jester-> dacce sudo fdisk -l e metti nel pastebin
<jester-> !paste ! ark
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'paste ! ark'
<jester-> !paste | ark
<ubot-it> ark: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<ark> http://pastebin.com/i30v47Z8
<ark> va bene lo stesso?
<jester-> ark: proprio non lo vede
<dcl_> ehi ark, ci 6
<ark> Ouch.
<ark> Ci sono.
<jester-> ark: non è alimentato ?
<ark> Si è alimentato
<jester-> ark: non lo vede
<jester-> come morto
<ark> :I Installando cose sarà mica possibile risolvere?
<jester-> ark: se non lo vede è andato o non è alimentato o è morta la usb
<ark> no aspetta
<ark> sono scemo io ho incollato l'output sbagliato
<ark> http://pastebin.com/5Luj38Qu
<ark> scusa
<jester-> ark: sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt
<jester-> posta eventuale errore
<ark> http://pastebin.com/jefMdyTb
<jester-> ark: filesysema a bottana
<ark> azz
<jester-> ark: sudo apt-get install ntfsprogs
<jester-> ark: sudo ntfsfix /dev/sdb1
<ark> non ha candidati da installare
<ark> ho dato un apt-cache search ntfs e non trovo manco cose simili
<jester-> ark: sudo ntfsfix /dev/sdb1
<Alberto_> Ciao a tutti
<ark> Ciao Alberto
<ark> jester te vojo bene
<Alberto_> non trovo piu il programmino per creare una live usb...qualcuno sa dove?
<jester-> ark: ha sistemato?
<ark> unetbootin?
<ark> si jester
<ark> grazie mille mi hai salvato la vita
<jester-> bene
<jester-> Alberto_: da winzoz?
<jester-> o da linucs
<Alberto_> si scusa..
<Alberto_> wizoz
<jester-> !usbwin | Alberto_
<ubot-it> Alberto_: Scarica Universal USB Installer (http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/) | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO | Attenzione: il programma è in inglese
<Alberto_> Denghiu a tutti
<ark> Alberto_ io personalmente mi son trovato bene con uno che si chiama rufus.
<Alberto_> era questo che ho utilizzato ieri...grazie
<ark> jester- ho postato sul forum la soluzione e messo risolto, ti ringrazio tantissimo, sei stato prezioso
<jester-> de nada
<ark> Buona serata :)
<jester-> anche attia
<diego_> non riesco a visualizzare una replica meiaset perchè dice manca un plugin ma io gli ho tutti come posso fare per vedere ?
<cristian_c> diego_, stai parlando del portale video mediaset?
<diego_> si esatto vedo tutte le repliche tranne quarto grado perchè dice manca un plugin
<cristian_c> diego_, quale plugin manca?
<cristian_c> strano, se non vedi quella, non dovresti vederne nessuna su quel portale
<diego_> non mi dice quale ma solo che manca però strano perchè altre repliche mediaset le vedo
<dimitri> salve, ho installato ubuntu senza swap... ora ho fatto 4 gb di spazio e volevo aggiungerlo alla installazione come si fa ?
<cristian_c> diego_, le altre repliche sono in flash?
<cristian_c> dimitri, quanto spazio libero non partizionato hai?
<diego_> no so dirti le apro direttamente nel sito e durano 1h ora le puntate è solo quarto grado che non lo vedo
<dimitri> 4gb
<dimitri> ho fatto già gparted ed assegnato a swap
<dimitri> è sda5
<dimitri> come lo assegno ora?
<cristian_c> dimitri, quanta ram hai?
<dimitri> 4gb
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> asp
<cristian_c> !swap
<ubot-it> swap is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/SwapFaq
<cristian_c> diego_, controlla
<cristian_c> dimitri, il metodo più semplice che conosco è quello di crearla in live
<diego_> cristian scusa come devo fare per vedere se è in flash? scusa l' ignoranza ma sono inesperto
<dimitri> cristian_c, già fatto
<cristian_c> diego_, clic destro sul filmato
<dimitri> ho una partizione di swap ora da 4 gb la domanda è come la faccio vedere a ubuntu ?
<dimitri> ubuntu è su sda4
<dimitri> e lo swap è su sda5
<cristian_c> dimitri, in che senso 'come fare a vederla'?
<dimitri> il link che mi hai dato senve per fare un file
<dimitri> non per usare una partizione ad hoc
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> dimitri, spiega meglio cosa vuoi fare
<dimitri> allora ho una installazione di ubuntu che non usa lo swap
<cristian_c> lol
<dimitri> ho spostato la partizione dei dati e fatto 4 gb di spazio e creato una partizione swap da 4gb
<dimitri> ora vorrei farla vedere a ubuntu in modo che la usi
<cristian_c> dimitri, come fai a sapere che non la usa?
<dimitri> sudo swapon -s mi dice che non c'e'
<cristian_c> dimitri, devi sempre usare swapon
<cristian_c> :P
<cristian_c> ma specificando la giusta partizione di swap
<dimitri> sudo fdisk -l non mi vede sda5 (lo swap)
<cristian_c> lol
<diego_> cristian non mi dice se è flash
<cristian_c> dimitri, allora non l'hai neanche creats
<cristian_c> *creata
<cristian_c> diego_, cosa dice?
<dimitri> gparted la vede
<cristian_c> mmmmm
<diego_> cristian dice analizza pagina ecc
<cristian_c> dimitri, e se digiti: sudo parted -l ?
<cristian_c> dimitri, posta un po' di risultati su pastebin
<cristian_c> diego_, su tutti i video mediaset?
<diego_> si esatto
<dimitri> ci sta
<dimitri> 3572mb
<dimitri> non è 4 gb ma 3.5
<dimitri> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7057393/
<dimitri> cristian_c, ho messo sda5 in fstab e dato swapon -a
<dimitri> ora la vede
<dimitri> per verificare se la usa come si fa ?
<cristian_c> content="application/x-shockwave-flash
<cristian_c> diego_, è flash
<cristian_c> anche se  non sono visibili i riferimenti al plugin
<diego_> ok
<Devil> buona sera
<cristian_c> diego_, magari invece il video che vuoi vedere usa silverlight
<Guest31017> cmq buona sera a tutti
<diego_> cristian è strano perchè altri video si vedono boh... forse devo aggiornare i plugin?
<cristian_c> diego_, ti ho spiegato
<cristian_c> io sapevo che mediaset usava silverlight
<cristian_c> probabilmente stanno convertendo in flash
<Guest31017> mi servirebbe aiuto per facebook su lubuntu 13.10 non riesco a trovarlo da nessuna parte il download
<Guest31017> ce nessuno ?
<cristian_c> !nessuno | Guest31017
<ubot-it> Guest31017: se nessuno parla in canale non significa che non ci siano utenti attivi. Fate la vostra domanda  tecnica e se qualcuno vorrà rispondervi lo farà
<Guest31017> ok scusa aspetto se qualcuno vorrá rispodermi
<enzotib> Guest31017, download de che?
<Guest31017> enzotib cerco facebook per lubuntu 13.10
<enzotib> Guest31017, ma cerchi un'applicazione per facebook? non credo che ci sia, devi usarlo vi web browser
<Guest31017> un download  una scritta qalcosa che mi possa indirizzare a qullo giusto
<enzotib> non ho capito
<Guest31017> io ceco proprio facebook  per linux o lubuntu che dovrebbe essere uguale
<enzotib> ma facebook non è un sito?
<Guest31017> allora quando cerco facebook sul web me lo da ma non mi fa fare il login da lubuntu
<Guest31017> quindi credo che mi serva qualcosa per farlo funzionare su lubunt 13.10
<enzotib> Guest31017, https://www.facebook.com/  è questo, se non ti fa loggare significa che sbagli la password o l'email
<enzotib> Guest31017, non c'entra niente Lubuntu, non può essere diverso da Ubuntu, OSX o Windows
<Guest31017> bho mi die che non é sopportato dal mio sistema operativo
<Guest31017> piú o meno le parole giuste non le ricordo
<Guest31017> ora le copio e le metto qui
<enzotib> !pastebin | Guest31017
<ubot-it> Guest31017: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<enzotib> Guest31017, ma prima ancora di fare login o dopo?
<Guest31017> niente ora funziona  mi usciva la scritta quando cercavo di fare il login cmq grz di cuore ora ho un problema in meno
<Guest31017> buona serata a tutti e grz ancora enzotib per la cortesia ciao a tutti
<sauber969> eii
<sauber969> c'è nessuno?
<sauber969> ho bisgno di aiutooo
<cristian_c> !nessuno | sauber969
<ubot-it> sauber969: se nessuno parla in canale non significa che non ci siano utenti attivi. Fate la vostra domanda  tecnica e se qualcuno vorrà rispondervi lo farà
<sauber969> ho bisogno di sbloccare una partizione (dove è presente windows) senza formattarla...per accedere alla stessa
<cristian_c> sbloccare?
<sauber969> si all'avvio mi dice che è bloccata, dopo l'installazione di ubuntu
<sauber969> ho provato con il boot repair
<cristian_c> sauber969, posta una schermata
<sauber969> per utilizzarli entrambi in dual boot
<cristian_c> non è chiaro a quale schermata ti riferisci
<sauber969> cosa al boot iniziale
<sauber969> cosa serve?
<sauber969> allora...
<cristian_c> sauber969, serve una foto
<sauber969> ora sto reinstallando ubuntu un momento
<sauber969> cerco di spiegarmi meglio allora
<cristian_c> lol
<sauber969> ho installato ubuntu in una partizione sul mio HP PAVILLON 15 con windows 8 montato su un'altra partizione.
<sauber969> ora dopo aver cancellato per sbaglio la partizione dove era montato ubuntu il boot di windows è compromesso
<cristian_c> sauber969, dove avevi installato il grub?
<cristian_c> puoi postare una schermata del messaggio di errore?
<sauber969> ora la posto
<akis24> sera
<sauber969> perdonate l'ignoranza come posso postarla
<akis24> sauber969:  postare cosa ?
<sauber969> una schermata di un errore
<sauber969> per favore raga non voglio formattare...ho troppi dati..
<akis24> sauber969: sei sul desktop oppure all'avvio ?
<sauber969> all'avvio
<akis24> sauber969:  fai una foto allora o se possibile uno screen con il tasto " stamp " e metti su imagebin
<akis24> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<sauber969> http://imagebin.org/297977
<akis24> sauber969:  qui si da' supporto a ubuntu non altri sistemi e comunque il msg che leggi è chiaro
<sauber969> ho chiesto qui perchè l'unico modo che mi sembra possibile è tentar di fare qualcosa tramite ubuntu
<cristian_c> sauber969, hai fatto danni alla partizione del bootloader?
<cristian_c> sauber969, puoi avviare una live?
<sauber969> si credo di aver fatto danni...cmq ho installato completamente ubuntu 12.04 lts
<cristian_c> sauber969, nella sua partizione?
<cristian_c> non era già installato?
<sauber969> senza problemi perchè la 13.10 non mi dava la connessione wirless
<cristian_c> lol
<sauber969> si era nella stessa partizione poi ho cancellato ubuntu e dopodiché mi dava l'errore
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> sauber969, dove avevi installato il grub?
<sauber969> nella stessa partizione di windows, ma ora l'ho reinstallato in un'altra
<cristian_c> sauber969, hai sbagliato
<cristian_c> sauber969, facendo dei danni probabilmente
<cristian_c> sauber969, il grub non si installa nelle partizioni
<francesco_> salve
<cristian_c> sanova, è scritto anche sul wiki
<cristian_c> sauber969,
<francesco_> ho bisogno di capire perche nn mi parte linstallazione
<cristian_c> francesco_, in live funza?
<sauber969> quindi non posso fare nulla? non posso riparare in qualche modo?
<francesco_> io ho scaricato il fil iso
<cristian_c> sauber969, ci sarebbe da capire se hai toccato il bootloader di winz
<francesco_> ma nn mi parte ne dal desctop ne dal riavvio col dvd
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> sauber969, puoi avviare una live?
<francesco_> cosa sarebbe
<sauber969> si dopo cosa faccio?
<francesco_> ?
<cristian_c> fradeve, ah, quindi non hai provato?
<cristian_c> sauber969, dopo torni qui
<enziosavio> Buonasera
<cristian_c> enziosavio, cia
<sauber969> cristian_c, fatto
<francesco_> mi date una mano
<francesco_> cosa devo fare
<cristian_c> sauber969, adesso apri un terminale da live oppure avvia gparted
<akis24> francesco_: masterizza il file .iso su dvd o crea una usb
<cristian_c> !usbwin | francesco_
<ubot-it> francesco_: Scarica Universal USB Installer (http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/) | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO | Attenzione: il programma è in inglese
<cristian_c> !iso | francesco_
<ubot-it> francesco_: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<francesco_> gia fatto ma mi da nn è stato definito alcun file system diroot
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> francesco_, spiegati meglio
<sauber969> cristian_c, da gParted che faccio? (scusa ma sono in panico)
<francesco_> linstallazione facendola partire da wuby mi da l'errore che nn è stato definito alcun file system di root
<francesco_> ma nn sso cosa vuol dire
<cristian_c> sauber969, posta una schermata
<cristian_c> fradeve, wubi è deprecato dalla stessa canonical
<francesco_> adesso sto provando a scaricare il file iso nuovamente
<cristian_c> *francesco_, wubi è deprecato dalla stessa canonical
<francesco_> ce un modo per formattare il pc e installare ubuntu senza masterizzare un dvd visto che ora li ho finiti?
<cristian_c> francesco_, wubi causa problemi e non è uguale alla classica installazione di sistema
<cristian_c> francesco_, ti è stata indicata la guida su come creare una usb live
<cristian_c> fradeve, nel caso, sarebbe meglio ubuntu in dual boot con winz
<cristian_c> *francesco_, nel caso, sarebbe meglio ubuntu in dual boot con winz
<francesco_> e come devo fare
<sauber969> http://imagebin.org/297984
<sauber969> cristian_c
<akis24> francesco_:  sarebbe anche meglio che leggessi ai link che ti sono stati dati visto che non lo fai
<cristian_c> eh
<cristian_c> sauber969, hai fatto un mega-casino
<cristian_c> con le partizioni
<cristian_c> la moltiplicazione delle ntfs
<sauber969> che posso fare?
<cristian_c> sauber969, neanche a mettersi d'impegno uno riesce a incasinare il disco in questo modo
<francesco_> che differenza c'è da desktop a server nel dowload
<sauber969> premetto che ho provato anche tramite inserimento di codici da prompt
<sauber969> ecco perchè ora è così incasinato
<cristian_c> francesco_, server è la versione senza ambiente desktop e server grafico, ubuntu come mamma l'ha fatta
<cristian_c> sauber969, che codici?
<sauber969> come bootrec
<sauber969> per il fix dell' mbr
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> sauber969, secondo me, non dovresti fare cose senza cognizione di causa
<cristian_c> perché peggiori il problema, come avrai già visto
<sauber969> si
<sauber969> e perchè sono presissimo dal trovare una soluzione
<cristian_c> sauber969, hai una quantità spaventosa di partizioni ntfs
<francesco_> meglio o peggio ?
<cristian_c> ne conto sei
<sauber969> ne basterebbe una
<sauber969> giusto?
<cristian_c> sauber969, prima di tutto, ci sarebbe da capire a cosa servono
<cristian_c> francesco_, non esiste un meglio o un peggio
<sauber969> come posso risolvere in fine??? devo cancellare le partizioni inutili?
<cristian_c> sauber969, WINRE che cos'è
<cristian_c> ?
<sauber969> una partizione di recovery preinstallata
<cristian_c> capito
<cristian_c> sauber969, la fat32 dovrebbe essere quella giusta
<cristian_c> sauber969, cioè il bootloader di winz
<cristian_c> sauber969, in genere io la vedo sempre in cima
<cristian_c> sauber969, la sda3 che cos'è?
<sauber969> dunno
<cristian_c> lol
<sauber969> con quella fat32 che posso fare?
<cristian_c> sauber969, la sda4 è quella di winz, ma anch'essa ha il flag boot
<enziosavio> Scusate  se  intervengo  , ma  se  avete  file  importanti  recuperateli  con  una  Live  di  Ubuntu  ,  dopodiche  reinstallate  Chi  vuole  Windows  parta  con  quello  e  poi  di seguito  Ubuntu  ,  è  la  strada  più  veloce
<cristian_c> sauber969, non si capisce perché la WINRE stia in cima alla tabella
<cristian_c> enziosavio, direi che hai più che ragione, anche perché la situazione mi sembra compromessa
<cristian_c> enziosavio, però c'è un problema: cioè che è stato toccato il bootloader
<cristian_c> in ogni caso, sì
<sauber969> non me li fa vedere neanche le partizioni compromesse
<cristian_c> sauber969, fai così: backup della partizione di recovery e dei dati presenti in winz o altre partizioni di tuo interesse
<sauber969> help meee
<cristian_c> calma
<cristian_c> sauber969, non vi accedi in live
<cristian_c> ?
<sauber969> no
<cristian_c> sauber969, che problemi ottieni?
<sauber969> vedo solo una da 150 gb e altre 2 da MB
<sauber969> i dati di win sono su quella da 500GB CHE NON VEDO
<cristian_c> sauber969, fai un'altra cosa
<enziosavio> Non  ho  Windows  da  10  anni  ma  credo  che  fa  piazza  pulita  di  ogni  cosa  che  trova  sull HD  ,  di  seguito  installa  Ubuntu  che  si  troverà  lo  spazio  per  il  suo  Bootloader
<cristian_c> enziosavio, aspetta, akis suggerisce un'altra cosa
<cristian_c> enziosavio, cioè far partire la recovery per ripristinare windows
<cristian_c> tanto su ubuntu non ha niente
<cristian_c> sauber969, sai come avviare la recovery?
<cristian_c> WINRE
<sauber969> no
<akis24> sauber969:  ub manuale l'avrai suppongo magari uno sguardo ...
<akis24> un*
<sauber969> non ho nulla...perchè l'ho comprato da e-price...e non ho trovato nulla nello scatolo come manuali o roba del genere
<enziosavio> Io  parlavo  del  DVD  di  Windows  (sempre  se  ce  l' ha )
<sauber969> no win era gà installato
<akis24> sauber969: è un portatile giusto ?
<cristian_c> sauber969, sul sito del produttore
<cristian_c> sauber969, la partizione nascosta ti permette anche di creare dei dischi di ripristino del sistema operativo
<akis24> enziosavio: non danno piu' dvd con winz usano la recovery ormai
<sauber969> si si
<enziosavio> Sono  rimasto  a  8/10  anni  fa  circa  ,  ho  il  dischetto  di  Windows  Vista
<akis24> sauber969: modello del portatile dai  vediamo ..
<sauber969> hp pavillon 15
<cristian_c> sauber969, un po'generico
<cristian_c> modello preciso?
<sauber969> 	HP Pavilion 15-N042sl
<sauber969> mi si sta scaricando il portatile e sono in viaggio...
<enziosavio> http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/document?cc=it&lc=it&dlc=it&docname=c03944487
<sauber969> ok
<sauber969> ora?
<akis24> sauber969:  segui la procedura descritta
<akis24> secondo il tuo caso ovvio eh ......
<sauber969> sarò ingnorante abbastanza ma non sto vedendo nessuno procedura
<enziosavio> Premi  F8  in  avvio  ...... magari  hai  culo
<akis24> http://h10010.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/document?cc=it&lc=it&dlc=it&docname=c02114754
<sauber969> ho notato HP recovery manager
<akis24> enziosavio:  per favore a momenti lo perdiamo non ci sovrapponiamo
<enziosavio> taccio
<akis24> sauber969: leggi " utilizzo di hp system recovery "
<akis24> sauber969:  e leggi bene hai forse la possibilita' di ripristinare a un punto di ripristino precedente cosi mantieni quasi tutto  spero sia chiaro
<sauber969> raga il portatile mi sta abbandonando...possiamo provare in un altro momento...sono in viaggio...e sto bestemmiando...altrimenti lo perso seriamente
<sauber969> come posso contattarvi?
<sauber969> se posso innanzitutto
<akis24> rientri qui sauber969  quando puoi
<sauber969> grazie mille per il supporto
<akis24> magari andiamo in #ubuntu-it-chat
<sauber969> grazie grazie
<akis24> ok buon voyage
<sauber969> ??
<sauber969> era per me in ubuntu it chat?
<akis24> buon viaggio...
<sauber969> grazie guys
<akis24> si per te sauber969
<sauber969> va bene a domani allora...come arrivo fino a quando non lo recupero non dormo
<akis24> a cena  non ti ci portiamo di certo eh
<sauber969> grazie ancora per la disponibilità ciaooo
<akis24> ciao
<Komay> buonasera a tutti
<fabio_cc> !ciao | Komay
<ubot-it> Komay: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<Komay> grazie!
<Komay> ho un problema con l'installazione di ubuntu 13.10, non è che qualcuno potrebbe darmi una mano?
<fabio_cc> Komay, qual è il problema?
<enziosavio> Mannaggia  ma  come  si  fa  a  maltrattare  cosi  un  Computer da  700  e  più  euro
<fabio_cc> enziosavio, ?
<fabio_cc> !chat | enziosavio
<ubot-it> enziosavio: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<enziosavio> È  riferito  a  quanto  discusso  poco  fa
<fabio_cc> enziosavio, ok ma è OT, per chiaccherare c'è #ubuntu-it-chat
<enziosavio> Capito
<Komay> ho un acer travelmate 5735, scheda video intel chipset family 4 series su cui gira win7 ma mi sono trovato a dover passare a linux per motivi studio. ho provato a montare 'immagine ma nè wubi ne l'autorun partono. ho provato l'installazione tramite usb ma dopo la schermata viola lo schermo si spegne e quando si riaccende non è retroilluminato (si intravedono le finestre dell'installazione, quelle giuste), ho provatop con mint e mi
<Komay> il mio prof mi ha segnalato questa pagina https://bugs.launchpad.net/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/744187
<Komay> in particolare il commento #23
<Komay> riesco a svolgere il primo punto e ad avviare il sistema in modalità live.. ma non riesco a proseguire
<enziosavio> Prova  con  nomodeset
<fabio_cc> Komay, se riesci ad avviare in modalità live, non puoi procedere normalmente con l'installazione su hd?
<Komay> con l'icona che trovo sul desktop?
<fabio_cc> Komay, si
<Komay> non sono sicuro ma mi pare di aver provato e di aver riscontrato lo stesso problema. adesso riprovo. se mi dovesse risuccedere la stessa cosa?
<fabio_cc> Komay, lo stesso problema di cosa?
<Komay> che lo schermo non vada una volta installato o cose simi
<Komay> simili
<fabio_cc> Komay, consulta http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?p=4145103
<fabio_cc> Komay, no, come non detto
<fabio_cc> Komay, non è riferito alla tua versione
<fabio_cc> Komay, per avviare in live hai dovuto aggiungere l'opzione nomodeset tra quelle di boot?
<Nuovo> buonasera!
<fabio_cc> !ciao | Nuovo
<ubot-it> Nuovo: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<Nuovo> come procede?
<fabio_cc> !chat | Nuovo
<ubot-it> Nuovo: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Nuovo> sto scaricando la iso di ubuntu... volevo sapere se è un buon sistema operativo, diciamo vorrei sapere un po come funziona! :)
<fabio_cc> Nuovo, qui ci sono le guide ufficiali http://help.ubuntu-it.org/
<Nuovo> grazie mille!
<fabio_cc> Nuovo, e qui quelle della comunità italiana http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Documentazione/Indice
<fabio_cc> Nuovo, prego
<cristian_c> Nuovo, dal primo link puoi raggiungere anche una panoramica con il tour
<cristian_c> ma finché non si prova prima in live...
<fabio_cc> Komay, se ci sei ancora, una possibile soluzione del problema della retroilluminazione e dare questo comando, nel momento in cui è tutto nero (puoi aiutarti illuminando lo schermo con una torcia): sudo setpci -s 00:02.0 F4.B=0
<Komay> fabio_cc, si
<jester-> Komay: se illumini lo schermo con una pila vedi le finestre?
<Komay> poco, "il momento in cui lo schermo è tutto nero" dopo che scompare la schermata viola e prima che "compaia" la schermata con le finestre della procedura di installazione?
<jester-> Komay: te lo fa dall'installer o sa sistema installato
<Komay> jester, non ho capito la domanda, scusami
<jester-> Komay: schermo nero avviando o sistema installato?
<enziosavio> Hai  provato  con  nomodeset  ?
<Komay> schermo nero dopo aver avviato il sistema dall'usb per avviare la procedura d'installazione, nero nel senso di non retroilluminato
<jester-> Komay: inserita opzione nomodeset?
<Komay> scompare la schermata viola e dopo una pausa di buio assoluto compare l'installer senza retroilluminazione
<Komay> poi ho fatto così: f6 durante la schermata viola, inserisco nomodeset e avvio modalità live
<Komay> e tutto fila
<jester-> Komay: allora installa che dovrebbe tenela, se non paciocchiamo un file, hai pc con doppia scheda?
<Komay> dopodichè non so che fare, non riesco a seguire la procedura del link che avevo postato e non ricordo se ho effettivamente provato ad avviare l'installazione dal desktop della modalità live
<enziosavio> Funziona  allora
<jester-> Komay: winz lo tieni (condigliabile) o lo pialli
<Komay> se terrò windows? si
<jester-> Komay: allora sceglierai installa accanto a winzm ma preima va deframmentato
<Komay> può essere che ho provato ma non mi da quest'opzione?
<jester-> Komay: allora bisogna vedere come sei messo con la tabella partizioni e mbr e con gia 4 primarie non te lo fa fare
<Komay_> ho già l'hard disk partizionato, può essere un problema?
<jester-> Komay_: bisogna vedere come è messo dovresti andare in installazione e venire in canale dalla stessa live
<Komay_> ok, spero di potere in serata
<jester-> Fetentone: che ha fatto o milanne?
#ubuntu-it 2014-03-09
<cortexA9> ciao
<cortexA9> esiste un canale italiano per kubuntu?
<nike_> b giorno non riesco a installare amule mi dice richiedee installazione pacchettinon fidati cosa devo fare??
<ciro_nocerino> Buona domenica a tutti. mi è apparso un'errore interno sul mio pc desktop con ubuntu12.04lts
<ciro_nocerino> ecco l'avvso: Executable path  /usr/lib/unity/unity-pannel-service
<ciro_nocerino> cosa devo fare?
<ciro_nocerino> Mi ha chiesto se voglio inviare il bug, io ho detto di si e ha compilato, su mia autorizzazione tramite pass, il file di log da inviare all'assistenza
<ciro_nocerino> ora ha completato il log, lo invio?
<ciro_nocerino> mibofra_: buon giorno!
<ciro_nocerino> mibofra_: hai letto il messaggio di errore del mio pc?
<ciro_nocerino> Buona domenica cybernova ;)
<cybernova> ciro_nocerino, buona domenica anche a te
<ciro_nocerino> cybernova: il mio pc desktop si è svegliato con un errore incomprensibile  Executable path  /usr/lib/unity/unity-pannel-service
<ciro_nocerino> che sarebbe?
<cybernova> ciro_nocerino, non lo so non mi intendo di unity
<cybernova> ma funziona tutto bene lo stesso?
<ciro_nocerino> ho appena inviato la segnalazione con il fila log che si è generato
<ciro_nocerino> se persiste mi sà che mi scarico il 13.10 e sostituisco l'so e taglio la testa al toro
<cybernova> !unityreset | ciro_nocerino prova questo
<ubot-it> ciro_nocerino prova questo: per resettare unity alle impostazioni di partenza, premi alt+f2 (o apri un terminale) e digita: unity --reset | Da Ubuntu 12.10 in avanti: sudo apt-get install dconf-tools esegui nel terminale:  dconf reset -f /org/compiz
<ciro_nocerino> ho letto che questa versione andrebbe bene anche per i tablet ? Io ho un mediacom che mi dà le pene dell'inferno
<ciro_nocerino> con android 4.0
<cybernova> ciro_nocerino, http://www.ubuntu-it.org/scopri-ubuntu/ubuntu-touch
<cybernova> sono supportati solo determinati nexus
<ciro_nocerino> ho letto infatti
<ciro_nocerino> vorrei farvi leggere il risultato, si fà con pastebin giusto?
<ciro_nocerino> buona domenica cristian_c
<ciro_nocerino> !pastebin
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<ciro_nocerino> ecco il link dove leggere il risultato: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7060388/
<cristian_c> ?
<ExPBoy> ?
<ExPBoy> ciro_nocerino, hai resettato unity
<ciro_nocerino> ExPBoy: si, mi dava un'errore e mi è stato consigliato di resettare unity, ma leggedo il log, ho potuto percepire che ha incontrato una marea di errori
<ciro_nocerino> Buona domenica anche a chi si è connesso da poco
<cristian_c> ciro_nocerino, come l'hai resettato?
<ciro_nocerino> [09:09] <cybernova> !unityreset | ciro_nocerino prova questo [09:09] <@ubot-it> ciro_nocerino prova questo: per resettare unity alle impostazioni di partenza, premi alt+f2 (o apri un terminale) e digita: unity --reset | Da Ubuntu 12.10 in avanti: sudo apt-get install dconf-tools esegui nel terminale:  dconf reset -f /org/compiz
<ciro_nocerino> mi ha consigliato cybernova
<cristian_c> ciro_nocerino, spiega il problema dall'inizio
<cristian_c> perché devi resettare unity?
<ciro_nocerino> cristian_c: perchè mi si è presentato un'errore pertinente
<ciro_nocerino> ho invito il log già a ubutu
<cryos_> buongiorno a tutti... ho ubuntu 13.10 e non riesco a visualizzare correttamente le anteprime dei file tiff e .cr2   potete aiutarmi?
<ciro_nocerino> nel frattempo stà continuando a resettare
<cristian_c> ciro_nocerino, ah, non è tutto l'output?
<cristian_c> ciro_nocerino, di che errore parli?
<cristian_c> cryos_, stai usando nautilus?
<cryos_> cristian apro le cartelle che ho sulla scrivania, ci sono tutti i file, ma alcuni li visualizza, altri no
<cryos_> immagino che per i cr2 la cosa sia un pò più laboriosa, ma non mi visualizza nemmeno alcuni semplici jpg
<cristian_c> cryos_, e in nautilus?
<cryos_> come faccio a vederlo?
<cryos_> si scusa ho fatto, idem per nautilus
<cristian_c> ok
<cryos_> lavoro tanto con le fatto siccome
<cristian_c> fatto?
<cryos_> si
<cristian_c> ?
<ExPBoy> <cryos_> lavoro tanto con le fatto siccome <-- che viool dire?
<ExPBoy> *vuol
<ciro_nocerino> cristian_c: Executable path  /usr/lib/unity/unity-pannel-service
<cristian_c> ciro_nocerino, e dove lo vedi questo errore?
<cristian_c> (che non mi sembra un errore)
<ciro_nocerino> cristian_c: il pc mi ha dato il buon giorno con questo messaggio
<cristian_c> ?
<ciro_nocerino> cristian_c: Executable path  /usr/lib/unity/unity-pannel-service
<ciro_nocerino> eccolo
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> ciro_nocerino, spiega qual è il problema. Ancora non si è capito qual è
<ciro_nocerino> attualmente il reset unity è ancora in esecuzione
<cristian_c> lol
<ciro_nocerino> cristian_c: hai letto la riga?
<ciro_nocerino> eccola Executable path  /usr/lib/unity/unity-pannel-service
<cristian_c> ciro_nocerino, ripeto, questa riga buttata lì senza alcuna spiegazione non serve a molto
<ciro_nocerino> come vado a vedere il log errori su ubuntu, te lo prendo lì
<cristian_c> ciro_nocerino, perché vai a vedere il log errori (quale log errori?)?
<ciro_nocerino> Ritorniamo al principio:  caricando ubuntu 12.04lts ieri aggornato, mi dà un'interfaccia di errore con quella riga
<ciro_nocerino> e mi ha chiesto se volevo inviare errore e stato del pc all'assistenza
<ciro_nocerino> così mentre si creava il file di log da inviare in automatico, sono entrato in chat
<ciro_nocerino> e ho chiesto aiuto
<ciro_nocerino> il sistema mi ha presentato l'errore anche ieri sera
<cristian_c> ciro_nocerino, aggiornato?
<cristian_c> ciro_nocerino, quindi, ad ogni avvio appare una finestra con un messaggio di errore?
<ExPBoy> magari si potrebbe vedere questa finestra?
<ciro_nocerino> uso regolarmente gestore pacchetti e gestore aggiornamenti
<ciro_nocerino> no, non c'ho fatto al foto :(
<ciro_nocerino> la
<ciro_nocerino> screenshoot
<ExPBoy> ciro_nocerino, al prossimo riavvio se esce fallo
<cristian_c> ciro_nocerino, hai aggiunto ppa, hai pacioccato? Da quando è apparso questo problema?
<cristian_c> ciro_nocerino, apri un terminale
<shadow91> ciao  come  tolgo  Cinnamon ?
<ciro_nocerino> cristian_c: il terminale è già aperto e non lo posso chiudere perchè pare sia ancora in esecuzione il reset di unity. alcune ppa non le trova pi
<ciro_nocerino> più per la verità
<ciro_nocerino> cosa deo mettere nel terminale?
<ciro_nocerino> farò la fotina al prossimo riavvio e ve la condivido
<shadow91> ??
<ciro_nocerino> chiederò al sistema un sorriso ;)!
<cristian_c> !ppa | ciro_nocerino
<ubot-it> ciro_nocerino: Un Personal Package Archive (PPA) è in grado di fornire il software alternativo non normalmente disponibile nei repository di Ubuntu offical - Alla ricerca di un PPA? Vedi https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - ATTENZIONE: PPA sono pacchetti di terze parti NON supportati il cui utilizzo è a proprio rischio. Vedi anche !addppa e !ppa-purge
<cristian_c> shadow91, come l'hai aggiunto?
<cristian_c> *installato
<shadow91> tramite  terminale
<cristian_c> shadow91, cioè?
<ciro_nocerino> mo non ricordo l'origine di ppa attualmente in sistema,sapervo che ppa sono fonti di appe sterne da ubuntu canonical
<shadow91> ho  messo  il  comando  x  installarlo
<cristian_c> ciro_nocerino, sono repo non supportati, se li si aggiunge e si sminchia il sistema, la responsabilità è dell'utente
<cristian_c> shadow91, quale comando?
<shadow91> prima  ho  dato: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:gwendal-lebihan-dev/cinnamon-stable
<cristian_c> ciro_nocerino, e qui non si offre supporto a software di ppa
<cristian_c> !cinnamon
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'cinnamon'
<shadow91> e  provassi  sudo  remove  cinnamon
<cristian_c> lol
<ExPBoy> mha
<ciro_nocerino> ke è cinnamon?
<ciro_nocerino> torno subito
<sacarde> ciao
<sacarde> da apt-get posso selezionare solo gli aggiornamenti di sicurezza?
<jester-> sacarde: in un certo senso tutti sono aggiornamentii di sicurezza
<sacarde> jester-, ma da updatemanager li vedo distini
<jester-> sacarde: togli la spunta da quelli che non ti garbano
<sacarde> si si
<sacarde> chiedevo se era piu veloce farlo da apt-get
<Salvo> salve
<dimitri> ho installato dropbox e ora nautilus con qualche directory si spegne ma non con tutte
<dimitri> c'e' qualche rimedio ?
<Andreone> Ciao a tutti
<Andreone> Con ubuntu non mi fà entrare in una partizione NTFS
<Andreone> ho fatto anche una foto
<Andreone> dove la posso mettere per farvi vedere l' errore ?
<cristian_c> dimitri, si spegne?
<dimitri> yes
<cristian_c> in che senso?
<dimitri> ora stavo lanciandolo da terminale per vedere i log
<dimitri> nel senso che se apro una cartella con delle foto chiude tutte le finestre nautilus accese
<cristian_c> !image | Andreone
<dimitri> si sdraia di brutto
<ubot-it> Andreone: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<dimitri> cristian cosa vuoi che ti posto ?
<cristian_c> dimitri, non ho capito che problema hai
<cristian_c> dimitri, spiegati meglio
<dimitri> se lancio nautilus e sfoglio le cartelle
<dimitri> quando vado in una cartella con una immagine lui prova a farla vedere e si spegne
<Andreone> questo è l' errore
<Andreone> http://imagebin.org/298061
<dimitri> la cartella scompare
<dimitri> e scomapiono anche le altre cartelle nautilus accese
<cristian_c> accese?
<dimitri> aperte
<cristian_c> dimitri, no, non si capisce bene cosa ti succede
<cristian_c> dimitri, forse è meglio che posti uno screenshot e ci mostri
<Andreone> come faccio a risolvere il problema ?
<Andreone> http://imagebin.org/298061
<dimitri> cristian_c, mi ripeto apro nautilus e esploro il disco e funziona tutto bene ma se apro una cartella con un jpg dopo pochi secondi  scompare la finestra (e anche le altre se ne ho aperte altre con nautilus)
<cristian_c> Andreone, sei in dual boot?
<Andreone> si
<cristian_c> dimitri, cosa intendi con finestra? La finestra di nautilus?
<dimitri> si
<cristian_c> Andreone, win 8=
<dimitri> aspe che posto
<cristian_c> *?
<Andreone> cristian, windows 8.1 + ubuntu 13.10
<cristian_c> Andreone, pefetto
<cristian_c> *perfetto
<Andreone> e altre partizioni dove ci sono i dati
<cristian_c> Andreone, mi pare un problema comune con win8
<Andreone> ubuntu l' ho installato in un' altra partizione
<cristian_c> Andreone, come hai chiuso win 8? L'hai ibernato per caso?
<cristian_c> e quanto ci mette ad aprirsi win8?
<Andreone> windows 8.1 l' ho chiuso normalmente, poi all' avvio del pc c'è il grub e posso scegliere come partire
<Andreone> quindi se parto con ubuntu che centra windows 8.1 ?
<cristian_c> Andreone, normalmente in che modo?
<cristian_c> rispondi alle domande
<Andreone> Start
<cristian_c> e poi?
<Andreone> arresta sistema
<dimitri> http://imagebin.org/298062
<cristian_c> Andreone, controlla che non sia attivata l'ibernazione
<Andreone> e come
<cristian_c> dimitri, rosa? O.o
<dimitri> se ora apro la cantella dcim che contiene delle foto scompaiono, dopo 4-5 sec, le due finestre nautilus
<dimitri> a parte il colore (che è dovuto alla selezione parziale) spero di essermi spiegato ora
<cristian_c> Andreone, http://askubuntu.com/questions/145902/unable-to-mount-windows-ntfs-filesystem-due-to-hibernation
<cristian_c> dimitri, perché due finestre?
<cristian_c> dimitri, quindi dici che crashano le finestre di nautilus?
<dimitri> cristian_c, yes mi si spengono se apro una cartella in cui ci sono delle foto.... me vedevo che in altre cartelle con foto non lo fa
<cristian_c> dimitri, lancialo da terminale
<merovingio> chi mi aiuta x installazione
<sauber969> cristian_c, ciao
<sauber969> cristian_c, riguardo il problema che ho presentato ieri...ancora nulla da fare
<sauber969> cristian_c, ho una soluzione da proporre, potresti dirmi se va bene?
<sauber969> cristian_c, ho intenzione di installare windows 7 da virtualbox su ubuntu, e da li con easy bcd ripristinare il boot?
<sauber969> cristian_c, potrebbe funzionare?
<cristian_c> sauber969, ti era stato detto qualcosa
<cristian_c> sauber969, abbiamo visto che hai due partizioni di ripristino
<cristian_c> non una
<sauber969> e cristian_c, mi sembra di aver capito che quelle due partizioni sono una dell'hp recovery manager (inaccessibile perchè bloccata da win) e l'altra è di windows
<cristian_c> sauber969, no, la prima e l'ultima
<cristian_c> winre è la prima
<akis24> sera
<cesare> ciao a tutti!
<cesare> ho un problema per installare Ms money con wine...
<cesare> eppure è tra i gold per compatibilità
<brian_> ciao raga
<brian_> ho problema strano
<brian_> che sta per diventare anche pericoloso
<brian_> in pratica ho appena finito di istallare ubuntu sul mio portatile
<brian_> ma dopo circa 10 min si spegne di botto ,
<brian_> dal monitor di sistema vedo che la cpu sta sempre fissa al 100x100
<brian_> da cosa puo essere dovuto ?
<brian_> raga
<utf-8> Buonaseraaa
<utf-8> Sollevo una domandina: Ho installato or ora la versione 13.10 di Ubu. Dentro ci sta python2.7, ma io vorrei passare alla 3.3.4. Qual'è la procedura più slenziosa possibile? ;-) Grz in anticipo...
<utf-8> silenziosa*
<Meriadoc> buonasera a tutti! avrei bisogno di una mano per un problemino di risoluzione, qualcuno che possa aiutarmi?
<utf-8> Sono un passeggero ma se posso spara pure
<utf-8> ubot-it, ?!
<utf-8> Meriadoc, se posso....
<Meriadoc> ho installato ubuntu ma sono ancorato alla risoluzione 1024x768, quando sono abituato con 1366x768.. non è il massimo 4:3 su uno schermo 16:9
<Meriadoc> premetto che non ho confidenza con unix, terminale e roba simile purtroppo
<utf-8> e nelle impostazioni di sistema non te lo fa settare?
<Meriadoc> no
<utf-8> upgrade?!
<Meriadoc> cioè? ho provato a installare dei driver da linuxgraphics.org
<Meriadoc> non è servito a niente
<Meriadoc> ho ubuntu 13.10
<utf-8> Puoi controllare nella sezione driver aggiuntivi...
<Meriadoc> una intel chipset family 4 series
<utf-8> noooo, prova direttamente dalle impostazioni
<Meriadoc> mi sembra di aver fatto ricerca driver ma non mi ha dato niente
<utf-8> alla voce software e aggiornamenti
<Meriadoc> adesso riprovo, dovrebbe andare?
<Meriadoc> se no l'alternativa?
<utf-8> alternativa: nella lista dei driver cerca quello a te più opportuno... altro non saprei aggiungere. Cmq. nella lista dovrebbero essercene parecchi
<Meriadoc> ok grazie mille! ora controllo
<utf-8> :D
<MinaVagante> ciao a tutti
<MinaVagante> avrei bisogno di controllare se ho installata java perchè ieri ho provato a installare java 8 con jester- ma non ho terminato lo scaricamento dei pacchetti in quanto non reggeva la connessione internet
<MinaVagante> potete aiutarmi?
<MinaVagante> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Meriadoc> buonasera di nuovo! avevo scritto prima per la questione dello schermo qualcuno ha seguito?
<Meriadoc> ho cercato gli aggiornamenti e mi dice "richiede l'installazione di pacchetti non fidati
<Meriadoc> cioò richiede l'installazione di pacchetti da sorgenti non autenticate"
<Meriadoc> e non riesco ad andare avanti
<fabio_cc> Meriadoc, dai sudo apt-get update
<Meriadoc> fatto
<fabio_cc> Meriadoc, ora sudo apt-get upgrade
<fabio_cc> Meriadoc, se ti da errori, metti su pastebin
<fabio_cc> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<fabio_cc> Meriadoc, vale anche per il comando precedente, se avesse dato errori
<Meriadoc> l'ultima riga che mi ha restituito è: verranno occupati 26.4Md di spazio su disco
<fabio_cc> Meriadoc, ok, questo è normale
<Meriadoc> devo dare invio?
<fabio_cc> Meriadoc, si conferma
<Meriadoc> mi dice che alcuni pacchetti non possono essere autenticati
<Meriadoc> mi chiede se installarli senza verifica
<Meriadoc> libdrm2 libdrm-nouveau2 libdrm-radeon1 libwayland-client0 libwayland-server0   libgbm1 libegl1-mesa-drivers libegl1-mesa libopenvg1-mesa libgl1-mesa-dri   libgl1-mesa-glx libglapi-mesa libdrm-intel1 libwayland-cursor0   xserver-xorg-video-intel
<fabio_cc> Meriadoc, da quanto tempo ti da questo errore?
<Meriadoc> da oggi che l'ho installato :)
<Meriadoc> dipende dal fatto che ho scaricato non so cosa da questo sito?
<Meriadoc> https://01.org/linuxgraphics/
<Meriadoc> sempre per cercare di risolvere il problema della risoluzione
<Meriadoc> scusate il bisticcio di parole
<fabio_cc> Meriadoc, il problema lo hai da quando hai installato il pacchetto .deb scaricato da quel sito?
<Meriadoc> no, da prima, ho cercato su quel sito drivers per la scheda video pensando che dipendesse da quello
<fabio_cc> Meriadoc, allora prima non ho capito bene quello che hai scritto, hai il problema dei pacchetti non fidati da quando hai installto ubuntu?
<fabio_cc> *installato
<Meriadoc> ho installato ubuntu, non riesco a cambiare l'impostazione di risoluzione (c'è solo l'opzione 1024x768), allora ho cercato i driver, sono arrivato a quel sito e ho scaricato qualcosa ma non è servito a nulla. allora ho scritto in chat tipo un'ora fa e mi è stato consigliato di cercare aggiornamenti ed eccoci al problema dei pacchetti non fidati
<fabio_cc> Meriadoc, fammi controllare il file sources.list
<fabio_cc> Meriadoc, gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<fabio_cc> |paste | Meriadoc
<fabio_cc> !paste | Meriadoc
<ubot-it> Meriadoc: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Meriadoc> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7063655/
<Meriadoc> aspetta, eccola
<Meriadoc> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7063662/
<Meriadoc> è lei?
<fabio_cc> si
<fabio_cc> Meriadoc, ok le sorgenti sono apposto, devi avere qualche problema con le chiavi di autenticazione, ma a volte sono solo problemi temporanei
<Meriadoc> comunque ho chiuso il terminale dove stavo scaricando gli aggiornamenti va bene?
<Meriadoc> qual è quindi il da farsi?
<fabio_cc> Meriadoc, si al massimo ti faccio ridare il comando
<akis24> sera
<fabio_cc> Meriadoc, ma quando hai dato sudo apt-get update non hai avuto errori sulle chiavi?
<fabio_cc> Meriadoc, W: Errore GPG:...
<fabio_cc> ti questo tipo
<fabio_cc> *di
<Meriadoc> aspetta avevo copiato
<Meriadoc> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7063640/
<FRANKO> salve ho un notebook acer aspire 5250 con ubuntu studio vorrei far funzionare la web cam integrata ma non so come fare
<fabio_cc> Meriadoc, il problema mi sembra proprio 01.org
<Meriadoc> maledizione, posso risolverlo?
<fabio_cc> Meriadoc, fai doppio clic sul pacchetto che hai scaricato, dovresti poterlo rimuovere
<Meriadoc> dove cerco? trovo solo l'installer
<fabio_cc> Meriadoc, fai doppio clic sull'installer
<Meriadoc> lo apro ma mi fa andare solo avanti, poi mi da questo
<Meriadoc> Checking if Intel graphics card available... OK Retrieving information from 01.org... OK Checking distribution... OK Checking kernel version... OK Checking available repositories... OK Checking package manager status... OK
<Meriadoc> e posso dare solo "install" a questo punto
<fabio_cc> Meriadoc, ma non è un pacchetto .deb?
<Meriadoc> intel-linux-graphics-installer_1.0.4-0intel1_i386.deb
<fabio_cc> Meriadoc, ma lo hai già installato o no?
<Meriadoc> l'avevo installato.. non mi sembra di averlo rimosso ma come ho detto trovo solo l'installer adesso
<Meriadoc> forse l'ho rimosso a caso... ma perchè mi darebbe ancora problemi?
<fabio_cc> Meriadoc, prova sudo dpkg -r intel-linux-graphics-installer
<Meriadoc> aspetta, non me lo fa fare.. forse perchè nel frattempo ho spuntato quella sorgente dalla voce "altri aggiornamenti" o qualcosa del genere?
<Meriadoc> adesso è partita un'installazione degli aggiornamenti
<Meriadoc> ci siamo?
<fabio_cc> Meriadoc, non saprei, in teoria ancora non ti ho fatto fare niente
<Meriadoc> ho annullato e dato il comando
<Meriadoc> ha finito
<fabio_cc> ha finito cosa?
<Meriadoc> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7063821/
<fabio_cc> Meriadoc, ok, lo ha rimosso
<fabio_cc> Meriadoc, ora dai sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<Meriadoc> sta scaricando i pacchetti
<fabio_cc> bene
<Meriadoc> ancora c'è la sorgente 01.org nella voce "altro software" fa niente?
<fabio_cc> Meriadoc, toglila
<Meriadoc> (spuntata)
<fabio_cc> dopo che ha finito
<Meriadoc> spero fili tutto liscio, devo scappare adesso
<fabio_cc> ok
<Meriadoc> grazie mille, fabio_cc
<fabio_cc> Meriadoc, prego
<Meriadoc> spero di poter ricambiare qualche giorno il favore nella chat! una buona serata a tutti
<fabio_cc> ciao Meriadoc  :)
<ghostjosh> Ciao, uso irssi da pochissimo (questa sera). Sapete indicarmi come rimuovere i fastidiosissimi messaggi di join/leave degli utenti?
<utf-8> forse impostazioni/preferenze/listautenti
<ghostjosh> utf-8: in irssi?
<utf-8> nel menù contestuale di xchat
<ghostjosh> utf-8: non uso xChat
<utf-8> ah, sorrry
<utf-8> XD
<ghostjosh> utf-8: figurati :D
<utf-8> i think that you can't do it
<utf-8> cmq. xchat è funzionale
<utf-8> (Y)
<utf-8> Ok bye bye
<MRCATY69> POMPEI
<FRANKO> salve ho un notebook acer aspire 5250 con ubuntu studio vorrei far funzionare la web cam integrata ma non so come fare
<Meriadoc> buonasera di nuovo
<Meriadoc> fabio_cc, ho installato gli aggiornamenti ma non ho ancora opzioni per il monitor
<Meriadoc> c'entra qualcosa?
<Meriadoc> scusate, se qualcuno ha risposto non ho potuto vedere
<alexx06> salveee
<alexx06> ho bisogno di un aiutino
<alexx06> per capire una cosa
<alexx06> chi sarebbe così gentile da rispondere?
<fabio_cc> Meriadoc, il tuo problema con la scheda video è ancora da risolvere
<fabio_cc> andato
<paolo1> aslve
<FRANKO> CÈ NESSUNO ??
<blaireaud> avrei.un problema.con la.nuova versione di ubuntu...
<blaireaud> il puntatore é sparito
<drox> Salve ragazzi
<drox> io ho un problemino con il Raid, dopo mille tentativi sono riuscito a crearmi il fakeraid, poi ho pasticcaito un po con il kernel e ho dovuto reinstalalre tutto
<drox> o meglio per riuscire a salvare il raid ho sovrascritto soltanto il disco, che non è raid, del sistema operativo recuperando così la mia oh me e tutti i miei file che dovevo ancora trasferire
<drox> il problema adesso è che i disco in RAID mirror non me li vede come faccio a riconfigurarli?
#ubuntu-it 2015-03-02
<krabador> Hrvatski Telekom
<iolpe> ciao a tutti, ho collegato un hd... probabilmente ha dei problemi
<iolpe> ma vorrei quantomeno riuscire a visualizzarne la sua esistenza dal sistema operativo (lubuntu 14.04) invece lo vedo solo da bios... non compare con gpart non con gestore diski non con testdisk o photorec
<iolpe> dal bios si: samsung sp0802n
<krabador> iolpe, sudo fidisk -l
<krabador> !pastebin | iolpe
<ubot-it> iolpe: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<iolpe> tnx
<iolpe> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10495425/
<iolpe> non c'è
<krabador> iolpe, sudo apt-get hdparm pastebinit && sudo hdparm -i /dev/sdb | pastebinit
<iolpe> sudo apt-get hdparm
<iolpe> operazione non valida
<iolpe> sudo apt-get hdparm pastebinit && sudo hdparm -i /dev/sdb | pastebinit
<iolpe> operazione non valida
<krabador> iolpe, sudo apt-get install hdparm pastebinit && sudo hdparm -i /dev/sdb | pastebinit
<iolpe> tutto nella stessa stringa... così com'è?
<krabador> si
<iolpe> fatto
<iolpe> dopodiche ho dato  sudo apt-get hdparm pastebinit && sudo hdparm -i /dev/sdb | pastebinit
<iolpe> e la risposta è
<krabador> iolpe, non fare cose a caso
<iolpe> ok, dimmi
<krabador> il secondo era al posto del primo
<krabador> perchè mancava "install"
<krabador> cosa ha dato il primo?
<iolpe> E: Operazione hdparm non valida
<iolpe> cioè quello con install
<krabador> iolpe, dpkg -l | grep hdparm
<krabador> iolpe, dpkg -l | grep pastebinit
<iolpe> scusa... l'istallazzione a posto, fatta
<iolpe> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10495567/
<krabador> sudo hdparm -i /dev/sdb | pastebinit
<iolpe> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10495576/
<iolpe> questo è l'hd in uso
<krabador> probabilmente è andato
<iolpe> talmente tanto andato da non vedere neanche la presenza attaccata al cavo? ...solo ke da bios lo vede...
<iolpe> va beh.... cacciavite a stella!!!
<iolpe> :)
<iolpe> grazie krabador
<krabador> iolpe, il disco avrà 15 anni
<krabador> che lo veda in bios non significa che funzioni per forza
<krabador> l'elettronica puoì funzionare, ma non essere montabile
<iolpe> beh, krabador lasciando perdere sto hd che presto finira sbullonato.... ti chiedo un'altra cosa...
<iolpe> come cancellare i file del cestino come root da terminale
<krabador> iolpe, scusa, che intenzioni hai con quell'hd?
<iolpe> lo smonto
<krabador> e ci giochi?
<iolpe> e se qualcosa salta all'okkio capisco cos'è, altrimenti vedo com'è fatto e se per culo ci trovo in   fusibile smd da 2 o da 3,15 A.... mi servono
<krabador> iolpe, gli hd non si riparano come i tostapane
<krabador> se l'elettronica funziona, il mancato montaggio puo' avvenire per la superficie andata
<iolpe> ...nel senso ambiente protetto, pseudo sterile etc etc... ?
<krabador> iolpe, non accanirti con un rottame
<iolpe> perso per perso.... ti ripeto, magari ci trovo i fusibili che cerco... dove vivo in negozio non si trovano
<iolpe> è ke ero convinto che con testdisk o qualke altra applicazione, se fossi riuscito a farglielo veedere lo  avrei recuperato, magari parzialmente
<krabador> ls -la ~/.local/share/Trash/files/
<krabador> ci sono i files che devi cancellare?
<iolpe> cmq ti ripeto perso per perso, buttarlo per buttarlo... imparo com'è fatto
<iolpe> solo due cartelle
<iolpe> non gli altri file che vedo graficamente
<iolpe> e non so perkè nautilus non mi permette di accedere alla cartella cestino
<krabador> ls -la ~/.local/share/Trash/
<iolpe> expunged  files e info
<krabador> "vuota cestino" non fa il suo dovere?
<iolpe> no
<iolpe> ma ho appena notato che quando graficamente vado alla cartella cestino
<krabador> iolpe, sudo rm -rf  ~/.local/share/Trash/files/*
<iolpe> trash:///recup_dir.      ho questo sulla barra degli indirizzi e non trash:///
<krabador> iolpe, sudo rm -rf  ~/.local/share/Trash/files/*
<krabador> iolpe, dopo aver chiuso nautilus
<iolpe> fatto, ma non ha cancellato tutto
<iolpe> anzi
<krabador> sudo rm -rf /root/.local/share/Trash/files/*
<iolpe> graficamente compaiono dei file per un totale di circa 200 bites che non vedo con ls -la ~/.local/share/Trash/files/
<krabador> sudo rm -rf /root/.local/share/Trash/files/*
<iolpe> fatto e rifatto
<iolpe> boh, magari al riavvio spariscono
<iolpe> ripeto da ls vedo vuota la cartella
<iolpe> ma se apro il cestino mostra dei file
<krabador> iolpe, hai usato software come photorec / testdisk?
<iolpe> si
<iolpe> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10495830/
<krabador> locate recup
<iolpe> scusa ma prima ti chiedo per sapere " ~ "  cosa indica in questo indirizzo? ~/.local/share/Trash/files/
<iolpe> ho dato locate recup ma non è cambiato nulla
<iolpe> cmq lasciamo stare sti file
<iolpe> voglio vedere se al prossimo riavvio ci sono ancora o spariscono da soli
<krabador> iolpe, non spariscono da soli
<iolpe> l'importante è che si siano cancellate quelle due directory che stavano li da un sacco prima di sti file
<krabador> se non sono stati cancellati
<krabador> iolpe, cosa appare nel cestino ?
<krabador> le cartelle di photorec/testdisc, danno noie
<krabador> "ma non è cambiato nulla" ---> non ha dato risultati ?
<iolpe> locate recup  non mi ha dato risultati
<krabador> sudo updatedb
<krabador> locate recup
<iolpe> niente
<iolpe> ha smakkinato un po' con updatedb
<iolpe> ma nn è cambiata la situazione
<iolpe> il fatto che da ls non si vedano cosa significa?
<krabador> sudo ls -la ~/.local/share/Trash/files/
<iolpe> totale 1944
<iolpe> ma come contenuto non mostra nulla
<iolpe> solo .   e    ..
<iolpe> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10495949/
<krabador> non c'è niente li dentro
<iolpe> ora è vuoto graficamente!!!
<krabador> perfetto
<iolpe> ho smontato e rimosso chiavetta e hd esterno
<iolpe> centra qualcosa?
<iolpe> quel totale 1944 cosa indica?
<krabador> se hai messo nel cestino roba da chiavette
<krabador> si
<krabador> iolpe, quando devi cancellare qualcosa shift + canc
<krabador> e non passi per il cestino
<iolpe> a dire il vero non ricordo, ora provo a guardare rimontandola
<iolpe> grazie terro ben presente shift + canc !!!
<iolpe> nn lo sapevo proprio
<iolpe> quel totale 1944 cosa indica?
<iolpe> scusa ma prima ti chiedo per sapere " ~ "  cosa indica in questo indirizzo? ~/.local/share/Trash/files/
<krabador> ~/   sta per /home/utente
<iolpe> krabador sudo rm -rf /media/v/ohoh/.Trash-1000
<iolpe> ma non mi rimuove la cartella expugned e tutte le sottodirectory
<iolpe> dice: impossibile, file in sola lettura
<krabador> iolpe, se hai messo roba nel cestino da chiavette o periferiche esterne, non è da loro che devi rimuoveri
<krabador> prova a ripristinare i files, se ricompaiono in cestino, ed andarli a cancellare direttamente poi nella periferica
<iolpe> attualmente il cestino è vuoto
<iolpe> sudo ls -la ~/.local/share/Trash/files/
<iolpe> dice sempre 1944
<iolpe> ... vorrei provare con wipe
<krabador> 1944 non è il numero dei files presenti
<krabador> ma il totale dei blocchi
<iolpe> ahh...
<iolpe> è questi blocchi aumentano e diminuiscono se c'è più o meno roba  nel cestino?
<vicee> volevo spegnere il pc e x errore o cliccato sospensione,  lo riacceso ma nel login si è bloccato, allora o fatto alt f2 si è sbloccato,  ma il login non lo fa,  ma sono riuscito a spendere.  è un caso?
<krabador> i blocchi sono misurati da ls, in base al target assegnatogli
<iolpe> quindi le cartelle hanno sempre un minimo di blocchi anche se sono vuote, e aumentano quando ci va dentro qualcosa?
<krabador> iolpe, non è mai 0 quel numero
<iolpe> vicee, cosa intendi per sbloccato con alt + f2 ?
<krabador> viene tenuto il conto di blocchi diretti ed indiretti
<vicee> mi ha dato in alto a sinistra la segnalazione, ma con il mouse bloccato non sono riuscito ad inviare
<krabador> vicee, hai la swap nel sistema?
<vicee> cosa è?  è già installata?
<krabador> vicee, sudo apt-get -y install pastebinit && sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit
<iolpe> krabador, credo di aver capito riguardo i blocchi
<iolpe> mi resta il problema di cancellare quei file da chiavetta, che pensavo poca roba invece sono quasi 800Mb
<krabador> iolpe, inserisci la chiavetta, guarda nel cestino
<iolpe> fatto, ma ora il cestino è vuoto
<iolpe> anche nella cartella .trash della chiavetta c'è ora solo la cartella expugned
<iolpe> con sottodirectory e file
<iolpe> al suo interno
<krabador> iolpe, fa il plug di tutte le periferiche che c'erano quando hai mandato i comandi prima
<iolpe> ??
<iolpe> krabador non ho capito proprio
<krabador> iolpe, <iolpe> ho smontato e rimosso chiavetta e hd esterno
<krabador> fa il plug ---> attacca
<iolpe> cosa vuol dire fare il plug?
<krabador> iolpe, buonanotte
<iolpe> infilare la chiavetta??
<iolpe> buonanotte
<iolpe> ! locate recup
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'locate recup'
<iolpe> ! updatedb
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'updatedb'
<Cloud> buongiorno
<akis24> giorno
<Cloud> ieri ho fatto un disastro...
<Cloud> ho perso tutti i dati nelle mie cartelle principali
<Cloud> e la cosa veramente BRUTTA è che non so come ho fatto
<Cloud> qualcuno conosce un metodo per un ripristino ?
<akis24> Cloud: ripristino dei dati intendi penso giusto ?
<Cloud> pensavo piu alla configurazione che avevo due gg fa
<Cloud> comunque si
<akis24> !ripristino | Cloud
<ubot-it> Cloud: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<akis24> Cloud:  per cercare di recuperare i dati è un altra storia potresti provare a usare testdisk
<akis24> !info testdisk
<ubot-it> testdisk (source: testdisk): Partition scanner and disk recovery tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 6.14-2 (trusty), package size 534 kB, installed size 1269 kB
<Cloud> suppongo che il comando " !info testdisk" vada scritto nel terminale
<akis24> Cloud: testdisk è un programma presente nei repo  prima si deve installare
<akis24> Cloud: comunque usa gogol e troverai parecchie informazioni
<Cloud> grazie
<Cloud> sei un jolly pescato dal mazzo :)
<akis24> Cloud: segui qui http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?t=398311
<akis24> di nulla
<Cloud> bhe provo a chiederti un'altra cosa..
<Cloud> pero è sul programma bluefish
<Cloud> puoi aiutarmi?
<akis24> mai usato Cloud
<akis24> !info bluefish
<ubot-it> bluefish (source: bluefish): advanced Gtk+ HTML editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.2.5-1 (trusty), package size 231 kB, installed size 746 kB
<Cloud> conosci per caso un canale dove possa trovare delle info?
<akis24> no
<Cloud> don't worry ;)
<PeppeSR> buongiorno
<PeppeSR> è da stamattina che appena apro un browser web mi crasha lubuntu
<PeppeSR> sapete aiutarmi?
<cristian_c> PeppeSR, apri un terminale
<jester-> 'giorno
<PeppeSR> ci sono
<cristian_c> PeppeSR, digita: sudo apt-get update
<cristian_c> PeppeSR, posta il risultato su pastebin
<cristian_c> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<PeppeSR> nel mentre ho agito in autonomia ed ho disinstallato firefox e crhome
<PeppeSR> il paste non posso fartelo :D
<PeppeSR> se apro cracha
<cristian_c> PeppeSR, utilizza un client irc come tutti i cristiani
<PeppeSR> che sarebbe?
<cristian_c> anzi, scusa
<cristian_c> mmmm
<cristian_c> PeppeSR, utilizza pastebinit
<cristian_c> !pastebinit | PeppeSR
<ubot-it> PeppeSR: pastebinit è la versione a linea di comando equivalente di !pastebin - L'output di un comando oppure del testo possono essere reindirizzati a pastebinit, il quale risponde con un URL contenente l'output - Per usare pastebinit, installare il pacchetto « pastebinit » dall'ubuntu software center - Esempio di utilizzo: comando | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<cristian_c> PeppeSR, che sarebbe cosa?
<PeppeSR> irc
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> PeppeSR, la chat che stai utilizzando non lo sai che è irc?
<cristian_c> !irc | PeppeSR
<ubot-it> PeppeSR: leggi le Linee Guida del canale su http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/LineeGuida
<PeppeSR> ora leggo :D
<PeppeSR> un attimo che mi confondo
<PeppeSR> per farti vedere in pastbin
<PeppeSR> che devo farE?
<cristian_c> PeppeSR, http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Internet_Relay_Chat
<cristian_c> !pastebinit | PeppeSR
<ubot-it> PeppeSR: pastebinit è la versione a linea di comando equivalente di !pastebin - L'output di un comando oppure del testo possono essere reindirizzati a pastebinit, il quale risponde con un URL contenente l'output - Per usare pastebinit, installare il pacchetto « pastebinit » dall'ubuntu software center - Esempio di utilizzo: comando | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<PeppeSR> non è installato
<cristian_c> lol, installalo
<PeppeSR> fatto
<PeppeSR> ora?
<cristian_c> PeppeSR, e tre
<cristian_c> !pastebinit
<ubot-it> pastebinit è la versione a linea di comando equivalente di !pastebin - L'output di un comando oppure del testo possono essere reindirizzati a pastebinit, il quale risponde con un URL contenente l'output - Per usare pastebinit, installare il pacchetto « pastebinit » dall'ubuntu software center - Esempio di utilizzo: comando | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<PeppeSR> quindi sudo apt-get update pastebinit -b
<cristian_c> <PeppeSR> fatto
<cristian_c> PeppeSR, sudo apt-get update | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<PeppeSR> ok grande
<PeppeSR> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10499218
<PeppeSR> firefx e crhome dovrei averli disinstallati poco fa
<ubu> salve
<ubu> ho un problema
<ubu> nell'installazione
<ubu> di ubuntu
<ubu> qualcuno potrebbe aiutarmi?
<akis24> !aiuto | ubu
<ubot-it> ubu: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Cillo85> Vorrei installare "TOR", lo scarico ma non riesco a capire come installarlo. Vorrei un aiuto "passo passo".
<cristian_c> PeppeSR, allora
<PeppeSR> dica
<cristian_c> PeppeSR, sudo apt-get install firefox
<ubu> Vorrei installare Lubuntu in un vecchio PC: ho masterizzato un disco ma non lo legge (ho messo l'opzione per farlo partire nel bios, ma niente)
<Cillo85> ok
<PeppeSR> fatto
<cristian_c> PeppeSR, da terminale: firefox
<akis24> ubu: hai impostato il lettore cd come prima periferica dal bios ?
<cristian_c> PeppeSR, anzi: firefox | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<PeppeSR> è partito ed ancora non è crashato
<cristian_c> PeppeSR, ah, ok
<PeppeSR> ha dato un erorrino cmq  , te lo scrivo
<akis24> ubu: come hai masterizzato il disco ? programma ? e che opzione hai usato ?
<PeppeSR> (process: 5091) GLib- CRITICAL **: g_slice_set_config : assertion 'sys_page_size=0' failed
<cristian_c> PeppeSR, se non crasha , sei a posto
<PeppeSR> preghiamo
<PeppeSR> grazie mille
<akis24> ave maria..
<PeppeSR> intatno per oggi posso lavoare
<PeppeSR> grazie
<Cillo85> Vorrei installare "TOR", lo scarico ma non riesco a capire come installarlo. Vorrei un aiuto "passo passo".
<jester-> !chat | Cillo85
<ubot-it> Cillo85: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Cillo85> ok grazie
<jamani> Buongiorno a tutti
<akis24> !ciao | jamani
<ubot-it> jamani: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<jamani> sto cercando di installare Ubuntu 14.04.02 sul mio pc, Hp 15 r205nl, tramite usb key. ho disattivato avvio veloce, secure boot e impostato come prima preferenza dei boot di uefi l'usb
<jamani> ma comunque non mi parte nè la schermata classica nè quella di grub
<jamani> dato che non trovo risposte che mi possano aiutare nei forum e ask. vorrei sapere se mi potreste aiutare
<akis24> jamani: controllato md5sum del file .iso scaricato ? come hai masterizzato il disco ?
<jamani> cos'è il md5sum? l'.iso l'ho scritta prima con Lilì e poi con unbootin dato che credevo fosse un problema di montaggio
<akis24> !md5sum | jamani
<ubot-it> jamani: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum. Per una lista completa, si veda: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<akis24> jamani:  sei su windows al momento ?
<jamani> sì sì
<akis24> !usbwin | jamani
<ubot-it> jamani: Scarica Universal USB Installer (http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/) | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB (guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows) | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<jamani> akis24: do il cmd !usdwin nel terminale?
<akis24> jamani:  devi scaricare quekl programma e poi con quello crei la usb di ubuntu ù
<jamani> comunque giusto per togliermi un dubbio e vedere se ho fatto bene le operazione nel bios: una volta entrato vado su configuration system o una cosa del genere, poi su boot options quindi disattivo secure boot e sotto uefi order metto come prima la usb
<jamani> giusto?
<akis24> jamani: disattiva entrambi secure boot e fast bot
<akis24> jamani:  la prima periferica di avvio deve essere la usb
<jamani> sì ok, il fast boot sarebbe quello che disattivo dal pannello di controllo, giusto?
<akis24> !uefi | jamani segui la guida
<ubot-it> jamani segui la guida: UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI | vedi anche https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<jamani> sì sì ma ho seguito la guida  http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI eppure non ho risultati
<jamani> comunque sto montando la iso come mi avete detto e riprovo
<akis24> jamani:  perfetto prima riprova
<jamani> qui non si possono postare foto, giusto? altrimenti nel caso non funziona nemmeno ora vi mostro le impostazioni dell'uefi modificate per vedere se è tutto ok
<akis24> jamani: hai scaricato la versione 64 bit giusto ?
<akis24> jamani:  puoi postare tutto ..
<akis24> !paste | jamani
<ubot-it> jamani: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<akis24> !image | jamani
<ubot-it> jamani: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<jamani> akis24: sì ho scaricato la 64bit
<jamani> ok ok, farò così allora per le immagini
<akis24> jamani:  bene usa i link che ti ho postato se vuoi farci leggere o vedere qualcosa
<jamani> eccomi, ho provato con la iso montata come da voi indicato ma parte comunque win8.1
<jamani> ora vi posto le immagini del bios
<jamani> così magari si scopre cos'è che non va
<jamani> ok?
<jester-> jamani: hai per caso copiato la iso tal quale?
<jamani> sì, così come scaricata da ubuntu-it
<jester-> jamani: le guide vanno lette
<jester-> !iso
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<jester-> !usb
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<cristian_c> si diventa ciechi, però, eh
<jester-> eh
<jamani> jester: scusa ma io le guide le ho lette.. comunque la iso dovrebbere essere installata correttamente, dato che ho usato come programma per montarla usb-universal installer
<jamani> così come mi aveva indicato Akis24
<JethroTux> buongiorno
<jamani> oltre ad aver usato precedentemente unbootin ottenendo però gli stessi risultati
<jamani> https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/UlNHppKNd6YxL3sem-QjLuvuZ9B1zuCvMm5_A4UpfmYa68rJf6qs-2oNWzh1nMr9InU7lkj7jv4=w1342-h547
<jamani> https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/bx_bbHr2IJiWYAtlT3T8Op4zmvhobBBRZRZN-aFM0ZhFEvCGG9o1SFcEJDknFxUyUCpRCzMSUnk=w1342-h547
<jamani> https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/R0bi2Cf2jL5RmD8RCPU4ML73t3bUa-VvFxs40WyCOIpw3bxo1HBQNImrd1hPLvoRenzrNKiC--0=w1342-h547
<jamani> akis24: queste sono le impostazioni del bios e dell'avvio veloce, dovrebbero essere impostate bene. giusto?
<akis24> jamani: orqa vediam odammi il tempo..
<akis24> ora *
<jamani> sì sì, tranquillo ;)
<akis24> jamani:  attiva legacy support  e vedi se poi parte la usb
<jamani> akis24: ma in questo modo l'installazione non avviene in modalità legacy e quindi mi impedisce di usare win8 in dual boot che invece usa uefi?
<akis24> jamani:  per me dovrebbe partire la usb se la iso è a posto è fatta con usbwin  e hai disattivato secure boot e ripeto ancora una volta pure fast bot
<jester-> akis24: ha copiato la iso tal quale e non partirà mai
<akis24> grazie jester-
<jester-> gli sono state lincate le guide ma non c'è peggior sordo di chi non vuol sentire
<akis24> jamani:  la iso la devi creare con il programma indicato ma se non segui quello che diciamo .. amen
<akis24> jamani:  facciamo supporto  ma ci aspettiamo che almeno ci si segua e si collabori
<jamani> scusate sono qua proprio per cercare di capire come fare ad installare ubuntu e non voglio farvi perdere tempo perchè sarebbe inutile per me e per voi
<akis24> jamani: allora devi fare le cose come ti si indica al limite se hai dubbi chiedi  pero' prima ti consiglio di leggere bene le guide e poi magari provare  il resto
<jamani> il fatto è che le guide le ho lette, ma una si riferisce a come montare la iso direttamente con ubuntu. la seconda mi dice di masterizzare su disco la iso con win8 ecc..
<jamani> ora, io la iso la devo mettere sulla pennetta e ho seguito le istruzioni già per le precedenti installazioni di ubuntu sul vecchio pc
<jamani> che sono sempre andate a buon fine
<akis24> jamani:  testuale .. e poi chiudo il discorso
<akis24> Preparativi
<akis24> Prima di masterizzare l'immagine è consigliato verificare l'Md5Sum del file .iso in modo da controllare che il processo di download è avvenuto correttamente.
<jester-> jamani: se hai copiato la iso invece che scriverla sul dvd o creare la usb col tool hai letto e non seguito
<akis24> jamani:  lo hai fatto ?
<jamani> akis24: sì, con cygwin
<jamani> e risulta corretta
<akis24> jamani: come hai scritto la usb ?
<jamani> ho aperto usb-uni-installare, selezionato la distribuzione ubuntu, poi la iso scaricata e ho proceduto alla creazione sulla pennetta
<akis24> jamani: monta la usb si winz e posta una foto del contenuto
<akis24> su*
<jamani> ok, un secondo
<mark853> buongiorno scusate il disturbo ma io ho la distribuzione kali di linux e vorrei ripristinare tutto. solo che quando vado nella modalità di ripristino mi chiede la password e non riesco a scrivere
<cristian_c> !buntu | mark853
<ubot-it> mark853: Non tutto ciò che finisce per *buntu è ufficiale, non diamo supporto a derivate Ubuntu non ufficiali o non riconosciute. Supporto solo per http://www.ubuntu-it.org/progetti-derivati.shtml
<mark853> potreste dirmi qualche riga di comando o simili?
<akis24> !chat | mark853
<ubot-it> mark853: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<jamani> akis24: https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/9svyi-CDjUDmjaLZvjIU3yj-NPJNdQPvq7hNsxB0YLB-7_H6GHxKfukrIWKjtUOHlUMmH3LHsJY=w1342-h547
<jamani> akis24:https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/yaI3wQDyedZzGMoomVVMak0jcmGOVR8AJVWmSblahhZpKlxSpObyUvTXYfcDTuA3_2gGrVagKRs=w1342-h547
<jamani> akis24: https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/yaI3wQDyedZzGMoomVVMak0jcmGOVR8AJVWmSblahhZpKlxSpObyUvTXYfcDTuA3_2gGrVagKRs=w1342-h547
<jamani> la seconda è uguale alla terza ma per comodità nella selezione l'ho ripostata
<akis24> jamani avevo chiesto di vedere il contenuto non l'unita' ..
<jamani> sì sì, c'è la seconda foto
<akis24> jamani:  si visto  adesso  hai disattivato fast boot ?
<jamani> sì, tra le prime immagini che ho postato c'è anche quella del pannello di controllo con l'opzione disattivata
<akis24> jamani:  tanto per avvisarti con fast boot attivo non cerca nessuna periferica e avvia sempre winz   riguardo meglio ..
<akis24> jamani:  all'avvio del pc hai qualche opzione  per avviare una periferica a scelta ?
<jamani> no, mi parte direttamente win. ho provato anche con un'opzione "restart+shift"-->"avvia periferica"--->"hd.." "usb..."--->seleziono la "usb" ma non parte
<akis24> jamani: hai provvato la usb su altro pc se possibile ?
<akis24> provato*
<jamani> no perchè non ho altri pc
<akis24> jamani:  a questo punto sarebbe da provare oppure crearsi un dvd  live e provare con quello
<jamani> intendi che ci possta essere un problema alla usb? perchè se è così potrei provare con un'altra ma sullo stesso pc
<jester-> jamani: il pc ha il lettore dvd?
<akis24> jamani:  di certo c'è che da quello che abbiamo fatto comunque  la usb dovrebbe avviarsi quindi in alternativa proverei da dvd
<jamani> ho capito, ci proverò allora. grazie per la pazienza
<akis24> jamani: di nulla  a proposito nelle foto postate hai comunque attivo il boot da cd rom sembra  https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/bx_bbHr2IJiWYAtlT3T8Op4zmvhobBBRZRZN-aFM0ZhFEvCGG9o1SFcEJDknFxUyUCpRCzMSUnk=w1342-h547
<jamani> cioè? dici che il primo boot è quello da cdrom?
<akis24> jamani: prova disattivarlo non si sa mai  .. guarda bene in alto sulla foto
<jamani> ah certo, provo a farlo e vediamo..tra un po' scrivo ok?
<akis24> va bene
<domynus79> Ciao, posso fare una domanda facile facile per un esperto?
<akis24> e falla dai che leggiamo .. se abbiamo un esperto e legge risponde
<domynus79> :-) grazie
<domynus79> ho uno script del tipo "startServer.sh port" e funziona se lo lancio ad esempio con startserver.sh 8080
<cristian_c> !chat | domynus79
<ubot-it> domynus79: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<domynus79> se lo lancio con porta 80... ovviamente non funziona perchè le porte sotto 1024 ci vogliono permessi di root
<domynus79> con sudo da shell risolvo il problema
<akis24> domynus79: fermati e passa in chat questo canale è riservato per il supporto a ubuntu ..
<domynus79> ma se lo voglio mettere nell'auto-start (/etc/rc.local) ho problemi
<domynus79> ehm... se mi fate finire il problema è di Ubuntu XD
<akis24> domynus79: e rifallo in chat ..
<domynus79> cioè ho un comando da lanciare con sudo allo start, per cui in /etc/rc.local ho problemi
<cristian_c> domynus79, senza sudo in /etc/rc.local
<cristian_c> quelli all'avvio vengono eseguiti prima
<domynus79> ah, non ho provato in effetti... dite che non ha problemi?
<cristian_c> o già come root
<cristian_c> domynus79, io in /etc/rc.local uso sempre senza sudo
<cristian_c> ci pensa init
<cristian_c> ad avere i permessi
<jamani> akis24: ho provato a disattivare ma niente, non parte la usb
<domynus79> ah, ci provo subito
<akis24> jamani: creati un disco live
<domynus79> intanto grazie.. pochi secondi e vi dico se funziona
<jamani> sì sì, non posso farlo ora dato che non ho il dvd comunque grazie
<akis24> di nulla
<domynus79> pare di no, non va
<cristian_c> domynus79, ma l'hai lanciato da terminale?
<cristian_c> come lo lanci?
<cristian_c> domynus79, controlla anche il log?
<cristian_c> *.
<domynus79> certo, sto controllando un attimo per capire che mi dice
<cristian_c> eh, ma prima di lanciarlo da rc.local ,va testato su terminale
<cristian_c> domynus79, scusa ma, quanti comandi contiene lo script?
<domynus79> non lo so è un prodotto open source
<domynus79> che avvio con start.sh e la porta
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> domynus79, allora perché rc.local per forza?
<cristian_c> domynus79, non puoi avviarlo in autostart?
<domynus79> allora riavvolgo il nastro... provo questo server open-source mi piace
<cristian_c> ?
<domynus79> di default parte su porta 8080
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> domynus79, non puoi avviarlo in autostart?
<domynus79> sono 2 comandi startEngine e startWeb
<cristian_c> se son due comandi...
<domynus79> solo il 2° ha problemi in quanto specifichi la porta
<cristian_c> domynus79, non ho capito la necessità di rc.local
<domynus79> startWeb 80 se non dai sudo non va
<cristian_c> ah
<domynus79> la necessità è di farlo partire SENZA login di utente
<domynus79> ho letto i 2-3 modi possibili
<domynus79> da GUI si avvia solo se un utente fa Login
<cristian_c> domynus79, se son due comandi, li scrivi direttamente nell'rc local e fai prima
<domynus79> il modo System.V mi pare che stia andando in disuso in favore di un altro
<domynus79> Esatto cristian, proprio quello che ho fatto
<cristian_c> domynus79, ma leggi cosa ho scritto
<domynus79> il problema che il primo va e l'altro no... almeno così pare
<cristian_c> domynus79, il primo viene eseguito?
<domynus79> yes
<cristian_c> domynus79, nel log c'è scritto, eh
<domynus79> ma quello parte anche senza sudo
<cristian_c> domynus79, cos'è startweb?
<domynus79> ora vado a vedere il log, finora non è stato mai necessario
<cristian_c> domynus79, mi posti rc.local?
<domynus79> Se interessa SeaFile è il prodotto
<domynus79> che sto cercando di far partire su porta 80
<domynus79> riga1: full path/seafile.sh start
<domynus79> riga2: full path/seahub.sh start 80
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian_c> domynus79, cat -n /etc/rc.local
<domynus79> raga, non è così facile ho una virtual machine in un ambiente protetto ecc ecc
<cristian_c> lol
<domynus79> sono da un altro sistema in remote-desktop sull'altra ecc
<cristian_c> ok, digita il comando che ho indicato
<domynus79> ve lo scrivo che faccio prima va
<cristian_c> lol
<domynus79_2> eccomi, sono live da GUI del Server Ubuntu... meglio no_
<domynus79_2> no?
<cristian_c> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> domynus79, cat -n /etc/rc.local
<domynus79_2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10500412/
<cristian_c> domynus79_2, e tu come lo lancia da terminale?
<cristian_c> *lanci
<domynus79_2> facciamo cosi ricontrollo un attimo log output e poi vi scrivo ... non serve fare il debug della linea di codice
<cristian_c> quindi è uno script di shell?
<cristian_c> domynus79_2, secondo me non hai neanche digitato il comando come l'ho scritto
<domynus79_2> da terminale le 2 linee si lanciano perfettamente da utente user se porta 8080
<cristian_c> domynus79_2, più che debug, secondo me non lo lancia bene l'sh
<domynus79_2> se invece porta 80... la seconda si lancia con sudo avanti
<cristian_c> domynus79_2, non c'entra
<domynus79_2> mah... vi ripeto controllerei prima meglio
<domynus79_2> posso solo aggiungere che ovviamente tutti i file in /home/user sono di user e sono stati lo spacchettamento da tar.gz di un file
<cristian_c> domynus79_2, http://askubuntu.com/questions/239600/why-doesnt-rc-local-run-all-my-commands-and-what-can-i-do-about-it
<domynus79_2> boh mi sembra strano quello che mi hai girato, un tizio ad ogni start vuole fare il chmod dello stesso file
<cristian_c> domynus79_2, leggi tutta la risposta con calma
<cristian_c> sì, ho visto, ma in generale è la risposta
<cristian_c> domynus79_2, controlla se all'inizio dello script c'è #!/bin/bash
<cristian_c> insomma, fai tutti i cotrolli del caso
<domynus79_2> chiedevo a voi perche gia fatti
<domynus79_2> sto facendo una controprova
<domynus79_2> le 2 righe le riporto a 8080
<domynus79_2> quando tutto funzionava
<domynus79_2> e riavvio il server
<domynus79_2> proprio sudo reboot per capirci
<domynus79_2> se sale tutto su 8080
<domynus79_2> dovremmo essere concordi che se metto solo 80 invece di 8080 il problema sta solo nel mancato sudo
<domynus79_2> ops... ora mi si sconnette
<cristian_c> domynus79, allora prova con  il comando sleep
<cristian_c> impostando il numero di secondi
<cristian_c> domynus79, devono essere lanciati contemporaneamente?
<domynus79> credo di aver trovato l'inghippo
<cristian_c> cioè?
<domynus79> sorry...
<domynus79> son passato dalla versione open alla pro
<cristian_c> lol
<domynus79> e nel path è comparso -pro-
<cristian_c> lol
<domynus79> ero convinto avendo provato in 1000 modi in lungo e in largo XD
<domynus79> scusate il disturbo allora
<domynus79> ma era la community edition e non la pro
<domynus79> almeno questa e' la traccia più probabile... vi faccio sapere
<cristian_c> Acn0w, comunque, considera anche lo sleep
<cristian_c> e aggiuta il path
<cristian_c> *aggiusta
<domynus79> Oky
<domynus79> perfetto è andata
<domynus79> già che ci sono vi chiedo anche la seconda.... come rendo persistente anche post-reboot
<domynus79> ulimit -n 3000
<cristian_c> domynus79, post-reboot?
<domynus79> si, vorrei che restasse impostato questo numero alto (mi pare il default sia 1024)
<cristian_c> domynus79, il software  non è presente nei repo di ubuntu
<cristian_c> quindi non c'è supporto qui a tale software
<cristian_c> !info seafile
<ubot-it> Package seafile does not exist in trusty
<domynus79> si ma infatti non sto parlando del prodotto in se
<cristian_c> domynus79, ah, ma ti riferisci al comando ulimit?
<domynus79> potrebbe valere che so anche per un prodotto Oracle
<domynus79> ulimit -n 3000 imposta 3000 file aperti in parallelo, mi pare
<cristian_c> lol
<domynus79> al reboot il settaggio ritorna al default
<cristian_c> domynus79, man ulimit
<domynus79> saluti
<cristian_c> lol
<glpiana> ola
<nino> con ubuntu 14.04 aggiornato gnumeric nelle intestazioni delle colonne e righe non compaiono lettere e numeri ma solo numeri esadecimali incasellati (cosi sembrano)
<cristian_c> nino, consulta la documentazione ufficiale di gnumeric
<glpiana> nino, vai su formato -> foglio e dimmi se vedi qualche spunta
<nino> fatto ma non ho trovato nulla, manomettendo sources.list ho installato la versione di gnumeric di ubuntu 12.04 perfettamente funzionante stessa cosa, sembra dipendere dal set dei caratteri
<nino> nessumna spunta ho modificati R1C1 ma non cambia nulla nelle intestazioni cambia solo in A1 ed R1C1 la casella
<glpiana> nino, se visualizzi A1 allora io non ho capito dove sia il problema
<nino> il problema sta nella visualizzazione delle intestazione delle colonne e righe che rimane lo stesso se vuoi faccio pastebin
<glpiana> nino, o pastebin o una immagine
<nino> se mi ricordo come si fa pastebin
<glpiana> !paste | nino
<ubot-it> nino: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<glpiana> !image  nino
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'image  nino'
<glpiana> !image  | nino
<ubot-it> nino: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<nino> ricordami pastebin che è piu semplice
<glpiana> nino, l'ho fatto
<nino> l'ho messa sul mio sito http://web.tiscali.it/nino12/nino.png
<nino> l'ho messa sul mio sito puoi vedere : http://web.tiscali.it/nino12/nino.png
<nino> con ubuntu 14.04 aggiornato gnumeric nelle intestazioni delle colonne e righe non compaiono lettere e numeri ma solo numeri esadecimali incasellati (cosi sembrano), puoi vedere su  l'ho messa sul mio sito  : http://web.tiscali.it/nino12/nino.png
<Matt_91> nino, ma che usi? lubuntu?
<nino> si ubuntu 14.04
<nino> no per la verita xubuntu 14.04
<Matt_91> nino, ma libreoffice? non sarebbe meglio?
<nino> si libreoffice è meglio comunque volevo risolvere, si può utilizzare pere cosi comunque volevo sapere
<nino> ho ostallato , modificando sources.list, la versione di gnumeric di xubuntu 12.04 (dove è perfetta) stessa cosa, dipende dal set di caratteri ?
<glpiana> nino, molto probabile
<glpiana> nino, e rimetti a posto la versione corretta, che mischiare i repository non è una cosa furba
<nino> ok gia fatto, ti ringrazio, lo userò cosi, mi piace più di libreoffice, ti ringrazio
<llk> salve a tutti, c'è qualcuno che potrebbe aiutarmi a installare un pacchetto .tar.gz??
<glpiana> llk, anzitutto, di che pacchetto si tratta?
<llk> stencyl
<llk> stencyl-64-full.tar.gz
<llk> l'ho scaricato da www.stencyl.com
<glpiana> llk, passa su #ubuntu-it-chat
<llk> fatto
<llk> ciao avrei un problema: ho appena scaricato un file .tar.gz, si è aperto e ho messo "blocca nel launcher": purtroppo quando lo chiudo nel launcher non rimane alcuna icona. Qualcuno potrebbe aiutarmi? Grazie
<llk> ciao avrei un problema: ho appena scaricato un file .tar.gz, si è aperto e ho messo "blocca nel launcher": purtroppo quando lo chiudo nel launcher non rimane alcuna icona. Qualcuno potrebbe aiutarmi? Grazie
<llk> c'è qualcuno?
<danielik> Buon pomeriggio llk  :)
<danielik> di che file si tratta?
<llk> Ciao
<llk> allora, si tratta di Stencyl, scaricato da www.stencyl.com
<llk> Dopo averlo scaricato, l'ho scompattato, ho utilizzato il comando cd, poi tar xvfz e infine ./Stencyl e si è aperto. Ora non riesco a tenerlo nel launcher!
<krabador> llk, devi creare il lanciatore, da mettere nel launcher
<llk> mhh come faccio? Non sono molto pratico XD
<krabador> llk, che ubuntu hai?
<llk> 14.04 lts
<krabador> sudo gedit /usr/share/applications/stencyl.desktop
<krabador> da terminale, ti aprirà gedit, con pagina vuota
<llk> si
<llk> poi?
<krabador> apri questo link http://pastie.org/pastes/9993754/text?key=dx6trdrvczxcaf0txiugbq   copi ed incolli il contenuto all'intenro
<krabador> llk, è un esempio
<krabador> in Exec= , devi mettere il percorso completo dell'eseguibile del programma
<krabador> in Icon=  il percorso completo dell'icona
<llk> ok asp
<krabador> se non hai l'icona, ti consiglierei di scaricarne una, e di far puntare a quella
<krabador> altrimenti scegline una in /usr/share/icons
<llk> si sto scaricando un'icona da google
<llk> ok ho fatto
<krabador> llk, in name e comment, metti quello che vuoi, per il tuo programma
<llk> sisi gia fatto
<krabador> name va bene Stencyl , e comment una cosa che lo descriva
<krabador> Version, metti la versione corretta
<krabador> il resto lascialo cosi' com'è
<krabador> salvi
<llk> fatto, poi?
<krabador> llk, se sposti la cartella dove hai scompattato il programma, non funzionerà piu'
<llk> ok capito
<krabador> llk, clicca nella dashboard, dovrebbe già dartelo disponibile
<llk> non me lo da disponibile
<krabador> llk, cerca con il nome
<llk> niente
<krabador> riavvia
<krabador> llk, aspetta
<krabador> llk,
<llk> scrivo unity --replace?
<krabador> sudo chmod +x /usr/share/applications/stencyl.desktop
<llk> ok
<llk> fatto
<krabador> torna a vedere nel launcher
<llk> ho cercato anche di riavviare
<llk> niente con compare...
<llk> danielik, ci sei ancora?
<krabador> llk, ls -la /usr/share/applications
<krabador> !pastebin | llk
<ubot-it> llk: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<llk> Okok
<krabador> sudo gedit /usr/share/applications/stencyl.desktop
<krabador> !pastebin | llk
<ubot-it> llk: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<llk> come funziona questo pastebin? comunque mi si è riaperta la pagina di gedit
<krabador> llk, si, incolla il contenuto del file, ed il risultato del comando
<krabador> llk, pastebin funziona ne' piu' e ne meno come indicato
<krabador> !pastebin | llk
<ubot-it> llk: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<llk> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10502791/
<krabador> llk, non prendere in giro
<llk> Volevo solo provarlo XD
<llk> comunque, non si possono mettere più comandi per creare un lanciatore con "Creazione lanciatore"?
<llk> mi basterebbe mettere cd percorso e poi ./Stencyl e avrei risolto il problema
<krabador> puoi postare il pastebin di quanto richiesto?
<llk> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10502841/
<krabador> ciao llk , torna quando hai bisogno di assistenza.
<llk> ?
<Guest25518> salve avrei bisogno di sapere i comandi terminale per scaricare java e il suo compilatore
<krabador> Guest25518, che ubuntu?
<Guest25518> 14.04
<Guest25518> 64 bit
<krabador> sudo apt-get install openjdk-7-jdk openjdk-7-jre icedtea-7-plugin
<Guest25518> ottimo grazie mille :*
<vicee> volevospegnere ubuntu ma x sbaglio o cliccato sospenzione si [ spento poi al riavvio nella schermata di login si blocca allora faccio alt+f2 si slocca ma non esegue il login, faccio arresta sistema (perche  il mouse questa volta si muov) e lo spengo, lo riaccendo [ funziona ma se sospendo da lo stesso problema , mi compare la finestra di segnalazio
<vicee> ne problema
<krabador> vicee, hai la swap ?
<krabador> vicee, sudo apt-get -y install pastebinit && sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit
<akis24> sera
<Xubuntue> Salve,  ho istallato xubuntu su un PC molto datato..  Non riesco però ad adattare la risoluzione dello schermo. Mi appaiono finestre e un layout  molto grande.  Come posso risolvere?   https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/aN4Ffr1T6CTj0OzvoPVc
<Xubuntue> Quella è  la mia scheda video
<krabador> Xubuntue, apri terminale, digita xrandr
<krabador> !pastebin | Xubuntue
<ubot-it> Xubuntue: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<jester-> una sis
<jester-> la peggio digeribile
<krabador> Xubuntue, se questo pc, è connesso ad internet, sudo apt-get install pastebinit && xrandr | pastebinit
<Xubuntue> Mi dice failed to get size of gamma for output default
<krabador> Xubuntue, serve tutto il risultato
<Xubuntue> Krabator,  ora ti invio una foto...  Grazie della disponibilità comunque
<krabador> Xubuntue, se quel pc è connesso ad internet, manda il comando che ti ho dato con pastebinit
<krabador> eviti di fare la foto della schermata
<Xubuntue> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/n70UnqAuR9a981W2bCLW
<Xubuntue> Ho mandato il comando e mi dice che pastebinit  è  già la nuova versione
<krabador> Xubuntue, lsmod | grep sis
<krabador> dimmi se non ottieni nessun output
<krabador> Xubuntue,
<Xubuntue> Niente
<krabador> Xubuntue, sudo mousepad /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<krabador> Xubuntue, apri http://pastie.org/pastes/9994125/text?key=l5yg328nt9jfkzvd9is7eq
<krabador> copi il risultato, lo incolli dentro mousepad
<krabador> salvi
<krabador> chiudi
<krabador> riavvii
<lkso> salve a tutti, avrei un problema nell'installazione di ubuntu su un vecchio pc, qualcuno potrebbe aiutarmi?
<krabador> quanto vecchio, e quale ubuntu
<lkso> è un IBM NetVista in cui era installato Windows XP
<lkso> la versione sarebbe quella base (Ubuntu a 64 bit)
<krabador> lkso, cpu / ram / scheda video ?
<Xubuntue> Krabator,  niente
<krabador> Xubuntue, sicuro di aver creato correttamente il file di testo di prima?
<krabador> hai riavviato?
<Xubuntue> Mi scusi se le invio un'altra foto....  Ma penso di averlo creato nel modo corretto  https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/xiINv0xwQla7FhRkotWi
<Xubuntue> Si,  ho riavviato
<krabador> Xubuntue, è in /etc/X11 ?
<Xubuntue> Si
<krabador> Xubuntue, che versione di xubuntu, scusa?
<Xubuntue> 14.02
<krabador> Xubuntue, manda adesso lsmod | grep sis
<krabador> dimmi se restituisce output
<Xubuntue> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/11n9CxEgQmiNVzW2xdxc
<krabador> ok, il driver sta funzionando
<krabador> Xubuntue, manda xrandr
<Xubuntue> Mi dice failed to get size........
<Xubuntue> Screen 0
<krabador> Xubuntue, risultato completo, per favore
<Xubuntue> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/ciVQza7WT0aHKSEN5H1S
<Xubuntue> Mi scusi,  è  ancora in linea
<krabador> si
<krabador> Xubuntue, sudo mousepad /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<krabador> aggiungu
<krabador> *i
<krabador> Option          "EnableSiSCtrl" "yes"
<krabador> Option          "XvDefaultAdaptor" "Overlay"
<krabador> queste 2 linee
<krabador> sotto
<krabador> salva
<krabador> riavvia
<Xubuntue> Sotto al driver "sis" ?
<krabador> Xubuntue, no, proprio sotto a tutto
<Xubuntue> Il PC si ferma sul logo e non avvia il sistema
<cristian_c> Xubuntue, prova a premere il tasto esc su quella schermata
<Xubuntue> Niente..
<cristian_c> Xubuntue, non scompare quella schermata?
<cristian_c> quella col logo
<Xubuntue> No
<Xubuntue> Non scompare
<cristian_c> Xubuntue, premi f2 o alt+f2
<krabador> Xubuntue, hai il grub, in avvio?
<Xubuntue> Già fatto.. Ma mi da entrare nel BIOS prima,  sul logo Acer...
<Xubuntue> Si
<krabador> Xubuntue, una schermata come questa http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/1/12/GRUB_screenshot.png ?
<Xubuntue> Devo  reinstallare il sistema?
<krabador> no, praticamente , in quella schermata, premi il tasto e
<krabador> scorri fino alla posizione di "quiet splash"
<krabador> cancellalo, premi poi f10
<krabador> e dicci cosa fa
<Xubuntue> Ah no,  su questo PC no
<Xubuntue> C'è l'ho su cd
<Xubuntue> Posso farlo partire
<Xubuntue> Da lì?
<Xubuntue> È  lo stesso?
<Xubuntue> Ce*
<krabador> Xubuntue, il pc in questione, se non ha grub, lo fai apparire premendo il tasto shift
<krabador> ossessivamente , in avvio
<Xubuntue> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/QGC4x0rZRV2AJ7uczMKv
<krabador> Xubuntue, questo è quello che hai, se cancelli quiest splash dal grub in avvio?
<Xubuntue> Si
<Xubuntue> Cosa faccio ora
<krabador> Xubuntue, allora, fai il login testuale
<krabador> sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<krabador> cancelli le 2 linee che ti ho fatto inserire
<krabador> Xubuntue, premi ctrl x , ti chiederà di salvare, salvi su se stesso
<krabador> sudo shutdown -r now
<Xubuntue> Ho fatto,  il sistema su è  riavviato correttamente ma la situazione non cambia
<cristian_c> Xubuntue, cat -n /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Xubuntue> Mi da le 4 righe che ho scritto in coro. Conf
<Xubuntue> Xorg
<cristian_c> Xubuntue, puoi pastebinnare?
<Xubuntue> No,  mi dice che non trova il comando
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> Xubuntue, cat -n /etc/x11/xorg.conf
<Xubuntue> Krabator?
<Xubuntue> Mi scusi, ma se provassi a istallare i vesa  driver
<krabador> Xubuntue, sudo mousepad /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<krabador> apri questo http://pastie.org/pastes/9994254/text?key=zi4whvhekh6tt9hpnfz7q
<krabador> incollalo esattamente sotto quello che già c'è
<krabador> salva
<krabador> riavvia
<Xubuntue> Niente
<cristian_c> Xubuntue, cat -n /etc/x11/xorg.conf
<krabador> Xubuntue, ma niente in che senso ?
<krabador> nessuno schermo, o sempre 640x480?
<Xubuntue> 640x 480
<Xubuntue> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/Gpd8pdXqQ7STYo0NFvTc
<Xubuntue> Così è  scritto bene,  no?
<cristian_c> sì
<Acn0w> cristian_c, ti chiedo scusa, ma non riesco a leggere tutti i messaggi :( puoi dirmi come sono saltato fuori? anche due righe in croce... :)
<cristian_c> Acn0w, ?
<Acn0w> cristian_c, non saprei dirti di preciso, so che prima mi hai pingato sulla conversazione :)
<krabador> Acn0w, cristian_c è fidanzato.
<Acn0w> cristian_c, forse hai sbagliato persona, non so...
<Acn0w> krabador, io ci provo sempre ;P
<Acn0w> krabador,  hahahhahahah  XD
<krabador> :D
<Acn0w> è solo per sapere... non riesco a leggere tutto.... :)
<cristian_c> Acn0w, ti sbagli, non ti ho pingato
<Acn0w> <cristian_c> [11:36:50] Acn0w, comunque, considera anche lo sleep
<krabador> aaaah
<cristian_c> Acn0w, ah, ok, ma 'prima mi hai pingato'
<krabador> ma cristian_c ha dimenticato il pranzo
<krabador> figurati
<cristian_c> !chat | krabador Acn0w
<ubot-it> krabador Acn0w: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Xubuntue> Ma il mio aspire quindi non può avere una risoluzione decente???
<Xubuntue> Krabator
<Acn0w> cristian_c, sì, scusa ho sbagliato a pralare prima. Comunque nessun problema se hai sbagliato ;) mi eclisso XD
<cristian_c> Acn0w, sì, era indirizzato a un altro utente, sorry
<cristian_c> Xubuntue, 14.10?
<krabador> Xubuntue, si deve continuare a provare con le configurazioni di xorg.conf
<krabador> Xubuntue, la tua scheda video praticamente adesso ha un figlio di 16 anni
<krabador> Xubuntue, ed è sempre molto poco "linux digeribile"
<Xubuntue> Essi,  lo so...  Però sr
<Xubuntue> Speravo che Ubuntu lo facesse resusciare
<Xubuntue> Resuscitare
<krabador> Xubuntue, linux ha delle flessibilità molto importanti, ma un cadavere è una cadavere
<krabador> linux o no
<krabador> Xubuntue, prova lubuntu 14.04
<krabador> è ancora piu' leggera
<cristian_c> Xubuntue, la 12.04 va?
<Xubuntue> Potrebbe risolvere il problema della risoluzione?
<krabador> Xubuntue, procurati un cd riscrivibile nuovo
<krabador> scaricati la iso di lubuntu 12.04  e 14.04, provale entrambe
<Xubuntue> Ok...  Come posso ricontattati?
<krabador> Xubuntue, torna qui in questo canale, se non ci sono io , ci sono altri operatori
<aliberto> ho provato ad istallare ubuntu, ma dopo avere copiato i file il sistema mi dice errore...ectect
<krabador> aliberto, come hai installato, quale versione, ed in quale pc
<aliberto> buonasera....
<aliberto> allora hi stallato l' ultima scaricabile dal sito
<fabio_cc> aliberto, per favore scrivi in italiano
<aliberto> su un hp compaq  hp 7100 ...lo small per capirci con 4gb di RAM
<aliberto> scusa ..il tasto ..evidentemente..ho installato...
<krabador> aliberto, http://h10003.www1.hp.com/digmedialib/prodimg/lowres/c03209888.png questo?
<aliberto> bravo..esteticamente questo..poi dipende che c' è dentro
<aliberto> cioè c'erano tanti modelli...
<krabador> aliberto, che potresti elencarlo
<aliberto> elencare,,cosa ???
<krabador> per dare un quadro piu' chiaro della situazione
<aliberto> scusatemi ma sono nuovissimo di ubuntu...quindi mi sento un po' rimbambito
<aliberto> l' errore rilascia un numero o qualcosa che vi potrei indicare??
<krabador> <aliberto> bravo..esteticamente questo..poi dipende che c' è dentro
<krabador> <krabador> aliberto, che potresti elencarlo
<krabador> ok?
<aliberto> sono saltato fuori dalla chat???
<fabio_cc> aliberto, eri uscito
<aliberto> no ancora non ho capito bene come funziona ..neanche la chat..
<aliberto> proprio imbranato che figuraccia, ma siamo qui per imparare
<aliberto> potrei fare ripartire l' installazione e capire dove è perchè si ferma...
<krabador> aliberto, puoi elencare i componenti del pc?
<aliberto> si è un pentium 4 che monta ddr 2, sulla scheda originale della HP
<aliberto> avevo preso un disco piccolo un 40 gb ...era solo per fare una prova
<krabador> aliberto, roba nuova , insomma
<krabador> aliberto, sei sicuro che il 40gb funzioni?
<aliberto> c' era dentro un vecchio win xp. l' ha visto ...e gli ho detto di sovrascrivere
<aliberto> quindi penso funzioni...
<krabador> aliberto, non è sufficiente, potrebbe star per abbandonarti, vista l'età
<aliberto> facciamo una cosa provo con un altro hdd, non ho problemi a farlo e fra 10 minuti rientro in chat..
<aliberto> che ne pensi ??
<krabador> aliberto, prima fa una cosa, prova la sessione live
<krabador> aliberto, ovvero "prova senza installare"
<krabador> che è un'opzione
<aliberto> no quella è andata bene..
<aliberto> ero connesso ad Internet e ho visto la schermata..ho mosso i primi passi in ambiente ubuntu
<krabador> aliberto, che scheda grafica c'è dentro?
<aliberto> poi volevo scaricare sulla live il VLC, ma mi ha dato di nuovo errore
<aliberto> c'è la scheda integrata , queswti integrati raramente hanno schede grafiche dedicate
<krabador> aliberto, si, e che scheda è?
<aliberto> e dovrei leggere il chipset grafico??
<krabador> aliberto, diciamo che, se contemporanea al processore, non ti consiglio ubuntu normale
<krabador> ma xubuntu / lubuntu
<krabador> anche se hai 4gb ram
<krabador> in quanto ubuntu è abbastanza pesante graficamente
<krabador> ed è piu' indicata per schede grafiche abbastaza recenti
<krabador> aliberto, poi , se la prova che hai fatto, ti ha soddisfatto dal punto di vista grafico
<krabador> vai pure con ubuntu
<aliberto> capisco....non significa nulla che gira tranquillamente con win7
<aliberto> Ti posso dire che quello che vedevo da cd e ON line era accettabile, ma forse poco fluido
<krabador> aliberto, in live possono non essere automaticamente selezionati i driver migliori per la scheda video
<aliberto> questo lo immaginavo, anzi che trova tutto audio, connessione ect, ect
<krabador> pero' ubuntu principale, ha un ambiente grafico che si chiama unity, abbastanza pesante per schede grafiche di 10 anni
<aliberto> ma quindi per l' installazione l' unica possibilità è cambiare disco...
<aliberto> anzi ora che ci penso questo è un dual core.....
<aliberto> non è un semplice P4
<aliberto> dai gli abbiamo levato qualche anno
<aliberto> allora che mi dici faccio una iso di xubuntu o lubuntu.....
<krabador> aliberto, se continui a pensarci, viene fuori che è un i5?
<aliberto> dove le trovo ????  no dai l' I'5 è questo da dove ti sto scrivendo....
<krabador> aliberto, quindi linux lo metti nel rottame?
<aliberto> allora te la dico tutta ....Io compro e vendo ricondizionati....
<aliberto> un cliente mi ha chiesto espressamente un PC di quel tipo a pochi euro su cui Lui stesso avrebbe messo linux
<krabador> il cliente non poteva rivolgersi ad un tecnico ?
<aliberto> ed Io che sono oculato, non volendo fare cattiva figura volevo vedere come girava
<aliberto> dai proviamo....così imparo e metto in vendita un po' di PC con ubuntu...
<aliberto> poi penso che la febbre nel volere sempre le ferrari è sbagliata, c' è gente che non può permettersi i 7 e vuole spendere 100 euro
<krabador> aliberto, linux è un sistema con elasticità drasticamente marcata, ma riservare ubuntu a sistemi di 10 anni prima, non è una buona pubblicità ne' per il venditore ne' per ubuntu
<krabador> comunque, elenca per favore, con precisione allora tutti i componenti
<krabador> cpu modello preciso
<krabador> scheda integrata modello preciso
<aliberto> per farlo ho bisogno di rientrare nel PC, grazie del tentativo......appena sono in grado di elencare le caratteristiche mi ricollego,,grazie
<appennino> Ciao a tutti. Durante l'ultimo aggiornamento (Ubuntu 12.4) ho ricevuto un messaggio di "spazio insufficiente impossibile proseguire
<krabador> appennino, sudo apt-get clean
<appennino> il risultato è che non mi parte più la scheda video e non riesco a visualizzare il sistema.
<krabador> appennino, "spazio insufficiente impossibile proseguire" non fa partire la scheda video
<appennino> posso digitare quanto mi dici dal CD Live?
<krabador> appennino, carica la console di ripristino, con la seconda voce in grub, ed a sua volta "recovery mode"
<appennino> ci ho provato ma le schermate successive non hanno dato risultati. Cursore fermo e schermo nero
<krabador> "ma le schermate successive" quali?
<appennino> la prima "the system is running in low-graphics mode" e poi le ho provate tutte le alternative successive.
<krabador> appennino, devi caricare la console di recovery , selezionare la voce networking
<krabador> selezinoare la voce root
<krabador> mandare apt-get autoremove
<krabador> apt-get clean
<krabador> digitare exit
<krabador> selezionare dpkg
<krabador> e vedere cosa fa
<krabador> è consigliato un cavo lan
<appennino> Grazie, ci provo e poi ti faccio sapere.
<rogota> Salve, premium play mi chiede Microsoft Silverlight
<rogota> come faccio?
<krabador> non lo vedi
<fabio_cc> rogota, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Navigazione/Pipelight
<krabador> rogota, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Navigazione/Pipelight
<fabio_cc> lol
<rogota> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10507372/
<rogota> fatto
<rogota> grazie mille
<fabio_cc> rogota, lo hai testato?
<rogota> non ancora
<rogota> un attimo ti faccio sapere
<gerry73> ho una scheda madre asus H97 con il Sata configurato in RAID.. ho messo raid1 con i miei 2 dischi.. se vado a installare xubuntu 14.04.. dopo aver creato le partizioni il setup sembra andare in tilt
<gerry73> mi viene fuori un msgbox con punt di domanda.. e si riavvia il setup
<cristian_c> !raid
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/FakeRaid
<cristian_c> Questa pagina è dedicata alla creazione di un sistema RAID0 o RAID1 tramite l'impiego di controller integrati sulle schede madri e di programmi dedicati.
<gerry73> ok.. grazie.. provero anche se non capisco perche con raid hardware non debba funzionare il setup
<gerry73> dovrebbe essere visto come disco unico ma probabilmente ho scarse conoscenze
<gerry73> con il mio vecchio pc.. con vecchio bios non uefi.. funzionava tranquillamente anche se cera raid 1
<cristian_c> gerry73, è un raid  hardware?
<gerry73> si
<cristian_c> con tanto di controller raid
<cristian_c> gerry73, controlla il bios
<gerry73> no settato sul bios.. raid hardware della scheda madre
<cristian_c> gerry73, che pc è?
<cristian_c> ah, h96
<cristian_c> *7
<gerry73> assemblato.. scheda h97 plus
<gerry73> scheda madre
<gerry73> asus
<cristian_c> gerry73, hanno segnalato problemi con tale scheda madre
<cristian_c> non solo su linux
<gerry73> nel senso che con il raid attivo non riusciro a installarlo
<cristian_c> gerry73, hai provato in live?
<gerry73> non ho capito.. a fare cosa con live
<gerry73> il sistema funziona e si installa.. se non ce il raid hardware
<rogota> non funziona
<cristian_c> gerry73, dicevo, la modalità live va con raid attivato?
<rogota> mi chiede sempre Microsoft Silverlight
<gerry73> ora sono in live
<gerry73> perche non sono riuscito a installare il sistema
<cristian_c> gerry73, posta una schermata di gparted
<cristian_c> rogota, dpkg -l | grep light
<gerry73> ho fatto partire gparted e mi dice che non tutto lo spazio in dev mapper ecc sembra essere usato
<gerry73> nota.. la tastiera in live non mi funziona.. non e mappata correttamente
<gerry73> e cmq mi chiede se voglio correggere
<gerry73> il problema sembra essere questo dev mapper
<rogota> mi da nessun pacchetto corrispondente a light
<gerry73> che non ho mai visto in altre installazioni
<rogota> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10507770/
<gerry73> scusa ma.. non lho mai fatto qui.. come faccio a postare un print screen
<gerry73> di gparted
<cristian_c> gerry73, stamp
<cristian_c> è il metodo più veloce
<cristian_c> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> rogota, dpkg -l | grep light
<cristian_c> rogota, hai digitato male
<rogota> ho copiato quello che mi hai scritto
<gerry73> se faccio stamp poi copio in clipboard.. e poi... devo salvare e condividere in qualche spazio web intendi
<gerry73> o ce un modo pi\ rapido
<rogota> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10507804/
<cristian_c> rogota, vedo che non hai installato pipelight
<rogota> cosa devo fare?
<rogota> come installre pipelight
<rogota> ?
<cristian_c> gerry73, con stamp ottieni un modo veloce di fare una schermata
<cristian_c> che poi devi condividere da qualche parte
<gerry73> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B757k0CS_egDNHk1N3JWVDF4V1E/view?usp=sharing
<gerry73> fatto
<gerry73> riesci a vedere
<cristian_c> rogota, ti hanno dato più volte la guida, che probabilmente non hai neanche seguito
<rogota> raga sono un neofita scusate
<cristian_c> gerry73, ho visto
<rogota> quindi come mi potete aiutare?
<cristian_c> rogota, leggi la guida che ti è già stata linkata
<rogota> puoi scriverla?
<rogota> qua
<cristian_c> !pipelight
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'pipelight'
<cristian_c> rogota, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Navigazione/Pipelight
<cristian_c> aprila questa volta, però
<cristian_c> gerry73, in live riesci a partizionare?
<rogota> grazie
<rogota> dopo aver installato questo?
<cristian_c> rogota, leggi cosa è scritto all'interno della guida
<rogota> ok
<gerry73> provo.. poi volevo dirti che ce dev sda e... dev sdb... che hanno le stesse partizioni... in piu ce sto dev mapper che sembra essere il raid
<cristian_c> gerry73, ma sono gli stessi dischi?
<gerry73> sono 2 dischi uguali ma configurati sul bios come array
<cristian_c> gerry73, intendevo in gparted
<cristian_c> ti compaiono i due dischi sia da soli che come devmapper?
<gerry73> in sostanza mi mostra un elenco di tre voci.. il mapper.. il dev sda,, il dev sdb
<gerry73> che sono appunto i 2 dischi
<gerry73> si esatto
<cristian_c> ok
<gerry73> mi appaino sia da soli che come mapper
<cristian_c> mmmmmmmm
<cristian_c> gerry73, allora
<cristian_c> gerry73, il raid hardware se ho capito bene
<gerry73> se provo partizionare con gparted sembra funzionare.. la crea
<cristian_c> dovrebbe essere trasparente al sistema
<cristian_c> cosa che non sembra
<cristian_c> gerry73, ok
<cristian_c> il punto è  che dovresti evitare roba lvm
<cristian_c> visto che probabilmente è legata al raid software
<cristian_c> questo ho capito, ma andrebbe domandato a chi già l'ha fatto
<gerry73> si ok infatti non ho attivato lvm
<cristian_c> bene
<gerry73> allora.. quando ho provato a scrivere le partizion e andato in errore
<cristian_c> gerry73, segnati l'errore
<cristian_c> io vado adesso
<cristian_c> che mi si chiudono gli occhi
<gerry73> ah ok.. grazie intanto ciao
<cristian_c> gerry73, e magari salva una schermata
<cristian_c> in modo da averla pronta quando serve
<gerry73> e andato in errore mentre
<gerry73> cercava di creare quella di swap
<cristian_c> ah, quella evitala allora
<cristian_c> prova a evitarla
<cristian_c> oppure digita: swapoff
<gerry73> senza swap
<cristian_c> ma non credo sia quello
<gerry73> boh.. ok provo
<cristian_c> gerry73, http://askubuntu.com/questions/245976/should-swap-and-raid-1-mix
<gerry73> posso fare anche senza swap dici
<cristian_c> gerry73, non è così fondamentale
<vicee> risolto il problema sospensione
<cristian_c> almeno vedi se ci sono problemi
<cristian_c> gerry73, io ora vado
<cristian_c> ciao
<gerry73> grazie ciao
<rogota> continuo ad avere problemi mi chiede sempre microsoft sirverlight
<rogota> aiutatemi
#ubuntu-it 2015-03-03
<rogota> raga non posso vedere premium play
<rogota> mi chiede sempre silverlight
<rogota> aiutoo
<rogota> mi da impossibile scaricare ttf-mscorefonts-installer
<rogota> raga mi da impossibile scaricare ttf-mscorefonts-installer
<rogota> aiuto
<vicee> e possibile spostare il launcher in ubuntu?
<rogota> aiuto
<rogota> silverlight ?
<krabador> ubuntu.
<rogota> si
<rogota> risolto
<iolpe> Ciao a tutti, ciao krabador
<iolpe> avrei dei file ke nn riesco a eliminare in chiavetta
<iolpe> sudo rm -rf /media/v/ohoh/.Trash-1000     ho per risposta impossibile rimuovere.... file in sola lettura
<iolpe> con nautilus idem e provando da superuser dando prima sudo -s, divendando root, e ripetendo il comando  rm -rf indirizzo
<iolpe> impossibile rimuovere....rempre file system in sola lettura
<iolpe> beh, buonanotte
<akis24> giorno
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<androidiano> ciao a tutti
<androidiano> ho una videocamera foscam di quelle motorizzate che puoi controllare dal telefono . il problema che il mio internet è sotto nat ( il router ha un ip 10.x.x.x ) ,
<androidiano> ho pero un serverino fuori da casa con
<androidiano> ubuntu ed ha un ip statico
<ExPBoy> androidiano, si ma la ipcam si collega al router non al server
<androidiano> si certo
<androidiano> nel router ho messo il ddwrt
<ExPBoy> quindi te ne fai poco dell'ip statico del server
<androidiano> volendo ne ho anche un altro che ha il ddwrt che non sto usanto
<ExPBoy> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<androidiano> mi chiedevo con qualche magheggio tipo openvpn o hamachi da installare sul ubuntu non si riesce a fare qualcosa ?
<ExPBoy> !info zoneminder
<ubot-it> zoneminder (source: zoneminder): Linux video camera security and surveillance solution. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.26.5-1ubuntu3 (trusty), package size 1162 kB, installed size 10417 kB
<jester-> ExPBoy: va ancora l'impianto del benzinat?
<ExPBoy> alla grande
<ExPBoy> e anche quello di casa :)
<androidiano> tipo installare openvpn sul server ubuntu , configurare il ddwrt per la vpn , epoi col telefono android collegarmi con il client openvpn al server e poi riuscire a controllare la webcam ?
<androidiano> è possibile ?
<jester-> zoneminder è un po ostico da configurare ma potente
<ExPBoy> jester-,  è il migliore
<ExPBoy> androidiano, ma perchè vuoi complicarti la vita?
<jester-> androidiano: zoneminder lo controlli da un qualsiasi browser
<jester-> in remoto
<androidiano> jester e per collegare la webcam al server è questa la parte piu ostica mi sa
<jester-> deve essere accessibile la webcam
<ExPBoy> androidiano, ma no usi il servizio DynDNS.it (gratuito)
<jester-> ma ExPBoy ne sa di piu avendolo usato recentemente
<jester-> ecco DynDNS.it  serve
<ExPBoy> si ok la ipcam deve essere visibile
<jester-> osi usi un dominio
<ExPBoy> una volta collegata al server o a quello che ti pare
<androidiano> ma come faccio ad usare dyndns sotto nat
<androidiano> il mio router ha un ip privato 10.x.x.x.
<jester-> DynDNS è lincato a ip internet non al router
<jester-> il router deve supportare la funzione
<ExPBoy> tramite DynDNS.it ti puoi collegare con quello che ti pare
<androidiano> ma io non ho un ip internet
<ExPBoy> ?
<androidiano> ho un ip pubblico su un server fuori casa
<androidiano> sono sotto NAT
<jester-> androidiano: lo hai per forza
<androidiano> è un ip privato
<ExPBoy> ma va la
<jester-> androidiano: nat assegna semplicemente l'ip internet alla eth
<ExPBoy> il tuo ip è 81.208.35.65
<ExPBoy> al momento
<jester-> androidiano: se fai la rete in statico nat non fa piu un cazzo
<ExPBoy> devi averlo per forza un ip altrimenti sarebbe come dire corro ma non ho le gambe
<jester-> nat al momento del colelgamento internet controlla la lan e assegna un ip alla scheda di rete del pc eth o wifi che sia inmodo automatico evitando di assegnare in ip gia presente in lan
<jester-> se sei in internet hai un ip
<jester-> dinanico o privato che sia
<androidiano> e una rete tipo fastweb
<androidiano> i router sono con ip rovato è questo il problema
<jester-> androidiano: fratweb è particolare
<jester-> androidiano: centra una sega ip privato o no
<androidiano> centra eccome
<androidiano> come faccia a raggiungere un in privato dal esterno ??
<jester-> dyndns linca ip internet in uso a un domino che ti fara scegliere
<androidiano> e come faccio ad aprire le porte ?
<jester-> androidiano: sempre che il router fartweb supporti la funzione
<androidiano> è un tplink con ddwrt installto ( che è un linux )
<androidiano> penso che lunica soluzione sia una vpn verso un server con ip pubblico
<androidiano> ma volevo pareri
<jester-> androidiano se il router no supporta la funzione sei fregato
<androidiano> hester ma non centra il router
<jester-> ma si fissato con le vpn?
<androidiano> il router supporta eccome ma se ho un ip privato ci faccio pocco
<androidiano> ip provato non vuol dire ip dinamico
<jester-> androidiano: per accedere da remoto centra eccome
<jester-> androidiano: sempre ip è
<androidiano> ma di una classe privata come 10, o 192 o 172 .....
<akis24> giorno
<androidiano> jester per farti capire ip pubblico che vedo con whatismyip è condiviso da diverse case
<jester-> androidiano: la differenza fra i due è che privato lo compri e avrai sempre quello, dinamico cambia ad ogni riavvio del router
<androidiano> sul router ho un privato di classe 10 e sulla rete di casa ho 192
<androidiano> jeste ma cosa stai dicendo???
<jester-> androidiano: ip del router non centra on ip ineternet
<jester-> androidiano: centra semmai con la lan e la eth che devono avere la stessa classe di ip
<jester-> adesso hai ip internet 81.208.35.65  che centra na sega con ip del tuo router e della tua lan
<androidiano> adesso non sono a casa
<androidiano> ma non centra niente
<androidiano> in genere il router ha ip 10.10.x.x mentre i dispositivi di casa 192.168.x.x.
<androidiano> leggi qua http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Indirizzo_IP_privato
<androidiano> cercando in internet pare che la soluzione piu usata sia openvpn o hamachi
<jester-> androidiano: i principi basilari quelli sopra descritti sono
<jester-> poi vedi un po te
<jester-> dydn se supportato è i migiore e il piu semplice a mio parere
<androidiano> ma dydn non puo funzionare su un router sotto nat !!
<jester-> androidiano: eddai
<jester-> non è il router ad essere sotto nat
<androidiano> si è lui sotto nat
<jester-> mah
<androidiano> se prende un ip 10.10.x.x. è cosi di sicuro
<jester-> stai facendo confusione fra i vari ip
<androidiano> gli ip che iniziano con 10 sono ip privati
<jester-> madu
<jester-> ip internet non centra
<jester-> poi ognuno setta ip del suo router e della eventuale lan privata come meglio gli garba
<jester-> diende sempre da cosa permette di settare il router fartweb ma se ne puo usare anche uno normale
<jester-> al che assegni ip al router che ti pare
<jester-> e non centra nulla con internet
<jester-> è solo per accedere al router e logicamente ip gateway per andare in interntet e in lan
<androidiano> ip viene asegnato dal provider non si puo cambiare è questo è uguale per tutti gli operatori , poi ce ne sono alcuni come fastweb e wind che per particolari contratti ti danno un ip di classe privata
<jester-> androidiano: e 4, sempre ip internet è
<jester-> e non centra na mazza con ip del router e della eth
<jester-> androidiano: il router si collega a internet autonomamante
<jester-> androidiano: la rete privata o singolo pc prende la conessione dal router
<jester-> per farlo s indica il gw che è ip router
<androidiano> jester non capisci
<androidiano> ne parlano anche qua http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?p=4323682
<jester-> se rete in statico si assegna il gw se in nat lo fa nat
<jester-> androidiano: la cosa è semplice se capisci il concetto
<androidiano> jester io il concetto lo conosco sei tu che non lo conosci
<jester-> androidiano: se il router suppora dyndns fa un account e abiliti i router
<androidiano> leggi il link del forum
<jester-> poi da remoto e da un browser provi ad accedere col dominio
<androidiano> ndroidiano: se il router suppora dyndns fa un account e abiliti i router  . non si puo fare con una rete nattata dal provider !!!!!
<jester-> androidiano: è inutile che legga è regola basilare
<jester-> addai col nattato
<androidiano> Essenzialmente, tu sei sotto una rete con NAT, che limita pesantemente le tue scelte: infatti, anche se hai il sevizio DynDns, e quindi riesci ad identificare l'indirizzo IP pubblico del tuo sistema SM+router+Xubuntu, non puoi però fare il port-forwarding, e cioè istruire il router al quale appartiene l'indirizzo IP
<jester-> se il router supporta significa che manda i dati ip al serve dyndns il quel lo linca la tuo dominio
<androidiano> jester è completamente sbagliato quello che dici
<jester-> androidiano: come no
<androidiano> http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?p=4323682
<jester-> androidiano: eddai col forum
<jester-> forum non è vangelo ed è pieno di cazzari
<jester-> e fai confusione con nat della lan e nat internet
<androidiano> jester ma quanti anni hai ?
<krabador> androidiano: ma qual' è il problema?
<jester-> in pratica è il rputer che deve avere la funzione per gestire dydns poi una volata abilitato ci pensa lui
<jester-> se poi fartwb fa delle limitazioni la oro assistenza devi sentire
<androidiano> krabador ho il mio ruter che è nattato dal provider ( ho un ip 10.10.x.x ) e devo riuscire a controllare una videocamera di sicurezza
<androidiano> una soluzione è questa http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?p=4323682
<androidiano> ma jester non ne capisce di reti
<jester-> androidiano: ti ho spiegato le regole basilari di una lan e collegamento internet se ritieni che dico cazzate segui il forum
<androidiano> e dice di usare dyndns su un ip privato ...
<jester-> androidiano: ridaje
<jester-> androidiano: tu che ne capisci sistema la cosa e poi vieni e spiegarmela che te ne saro  grasto
<jester-> grato*
<jester-> androidiano: gia dal forum uno che dice rete natta wind parte con una cazzata
<krabador> androidiano: se "devi" vedere una telecamera di sorveglianza , devi comunicare al tuo provider l'esigenza
<jester-> ho wind
<krabador> e deve rispondenti sulla possibilità di consentiti tale opzione in base al piano
<krabador> se non è previsto dal tuo piano , ti offrono un piano che lo prevede, se il tuo piano lo prevede ma non te lo consentono , rivolgiti al Corecom
<krabador> non c"
<jester-> krabador: centra na sega
<krabador> non c'è da fare i salti mortali
<jester-> androidiano: sai cosa vuol dire rete nattata?
<jester-> mi sa di non e tantomeno quello che ha aperto il thread sul forum
<androidiano> kabrador il mio provider non è disposto a fare questa cosa
<androidiano> dovrei cambiare ISP ma non mi va di cambiare o almeno la tengo come ultima possibilita
<jester-> se hai ip dinamico per forza è nattata nel senso che ti assegna un ip non sempre lo stesso all'atto del collegamento internet, stessa regola vale per la pan
<jester-> androidiano: mai avvisato il provider dei cazzi mie con la video sorveglianza e nemmeno ExPBoy
<ExPBoy> lol
<ExPBoy> androidiano, la stai facendo puzzolente sta cosa
<ExPBoy> io ti ho detto come fare poi ...
<jester-> krabador: confonde la cosa con qualcosaltro
<jester-> ExPBoy: eh ma lè dur
<ExPBoy> eh ma io mica posso perdere tempo :)
<jester-> androidiano: http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Network_address_translation
<jester-> androidiano: se fai la lan in statico nat non fa piu un casso se compri ip internet pubblico nemmeno
<ExPBoy> mha
<blackpoint> sto cercando di installare ubuntu 32 bit ma mi restituisce l'errore di permessi insufficienti chiaramente io sono dentro come amministratore
<jester-> blackpoint: installare la 32 bit da dove?
<blackpoint> scaricata dal sito ufficiale e lanciata
<jester-> blackpoint: cioè creata la live, fatto il boot da dvd o usb ?
<blackpoint> no non ho usato nessun supporto l'ho installata direttamente una volta scaricata ho aperto il file iso con winrar e ho lanciatoil file .exe
<jester-> blackpoint: non è giusto e comunque lanciando il .exe installi all0intyerno di winzoz che viene una ciofeca, devi comunque creare il dvd o la usb
<jester-> wubi.exe è sconsigliabile
<jester-> consigliabile è installare su partizione
<jester-> !usbwin | blackpoint
<ubot-it> blackpoint: Scarica Universal USB Installer (http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/) | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB (guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows) | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<jester-> !iso | blackpoint
<ubot-it> blackpoint: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<jester-> !installazione | blackpoint
<ubot-it> blackpoint: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<blackpoint> l'errore che restituiesce è c/documents-1\emanuele\impo-1 temp\wubi-1404-rev286.log
<jester-> blackpoint: stai facendo in modo sbagliato, leggi le guide che ti ha lincato il bot
<blackpoint> ok grazie
<jester-> blackpoint: la live serve comunque
<blackpoint> grazie seguito istruzioni risolto
<glpiana> ola
<JethroTux> si possono definire entrambi Desktop Env e WM nei file .xinitrc o .xsession?
<gero87> ciao qualcuno può aiutarmi ad installare qcad ?
<nitro282> ciao ragazi
<nitro282> ho bisogno di un aiuto
<nitro282> ho installato una distro
<nitro282> easypeasy
<nitro282> praticamente ubuntu, ho installato chromium
<nitro282> ma non riesco a farlo partire all'avvio a schermo intero
<nitro282> ho provato tramite starup application e ho inserito nuova con il comando chromium --kiosk
<nitro282> ma non funge
<nitro282> toc toc... c'è nessunoooooooooo :D
<nitro282> veramente non c'è nessuno?
<nitro282> una volta era attivissimo
<johack> salve a tutti!!!! qualcuno mi sa dire qusto errore da cosa è dovuto quando provo a mandare in esecuzione un programma java?? http://pastebin.com/hMYTA6KG
<jester-> johack: l'estensione dell'eseguibile dovrebbe essere .jar
<johack> ma io sto seguendo questa guida e nn parla di .jar http://www.html.it/pag/15100/il-nostro-primo-programma-in-java/
<jester-> johack: la stringa di lancio: java -jar sticazzi.jar
<cybernova> johack, bisogna vedere il codice e comunque non è un relativo strettamente al supporto ubuntu
<jester-> johack: mai voisto lanciare un .java come eseguibile
<jester-> lè anda
<cybernova> ha iniziato benissimo devo dire
<jester-> dici che non va bene e salta fuori la guida
<Gio2180> Buonasera a tutti. Ho un problema. ho dovuto sostituier l'HD  del PC e ora, quando vado ad installare Ubuntu, non mi riconosce il dual boot ma parte solo con Windows.
<Gio2180> Vi premetto che in informatica sono una zappa
<Gio2180> ma sull'altro ero riuscito a fare la partizione e l'installazione in maniera corretta
<Gio2180> qualcuno mi può dare un suggerimento?
<cybernova> Gio2180, quindi hai installato ubuntu?
<Gio2180> allora, ho provato a installarlo dal lavoro, senza internet
<Gio2180> a dire il vero me lo ha fatto un collega
<Gio2180> lui di ubuntu ne capisce parecchio, ma anche lui non è riuscito a venire a capo del problema
<cybernova> Gio2180, provare ad installare ed installare sono 2 cose diverse
<Gio2180> è stato installato
<Gio2180> confermo
<cybernova> Gio2180, nello stesso hard disk di windows?
<krabador> " ho dovuto sostituier l'HD  del PC" ---> cosa hai fatto con l'hd nuovo, da quando hai sostituito quello vecchio?
<Gio2180> è stata creata una partizione in gestione disco di windows
<Gio2180> con l'hd nuovo non ho fatto nulla
<Gio2180> ho ripristinato windows 7
<Gio2180> e installato ubuntu 14.10
<krabador> "ripristinato windows 7" come?
<Gio2180> con i dischi di ripristino
<jester-> krabador: avra uefi e serve bootrepaair che winz7 fa una boot piccola
<hertion> Buonasera a tutti, posso domandare una cosa?
<cybernova> !chiedi | hertion
<ubot-it> hertion: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<cybernova> Gio2180, se potessi venire in canale da live e mostrare un'immagine di gparted con le partizioni ne saremmo grati
<Gio2180> ora le partizioni non ci sono più
<Gio2180> ho ricominciato la procedura da capo
<Gio2180> volevo sapere se c'era qualcosa che dovevo fare di differente
<krabador> installa prima win, poi ubuntu
<Gio2180> win è installato
<hertion> Dovrei installare Ubuntu su una scheda microSD da inserire in un tablet (dotato di tastiera esterna), ma non ho la minima idea di quale versione devo scaricare: considerato che mi serve per la programmazione in C per l'università, quali tra le tanti versioni fa al caso mio? Grazie a tutti :)
<cybernova> hertion, che tablet è?
<Gio2180> ma ubuntu lo devo installare su una partizione creata in precedenza o faccio Installa a fianco di windows?
<krabador> Gio2180, puoi fare "installa a fianco" ma dipende da come installi windows, da cosa fa la procedura di installazione che adotti
<hertion> cybernova è un acer aspire switch 10 (so che non nasce come tablet, ma principalmente lo uso come tale per lavoro... Ora però mi serve ubuntu per l'università!)
<Gio2180> ma la questione uefi cosa sarebbe?
<Gio2180> perchè anche il collega ha detto che secondo lui dipende da quello
<jester-> Gio2180: è il tipo di bios modderno
<jester-> Gio2180: comunque installa accanto
<jester-> e devi disabilitare secure boot se hai uefi
<Gio2180> io, l'altra volta, ho creato una partizione con gestione disco e poi ho installato su quella
<Gio2180> ed è andato tutto bene
<cybernova> hertion, le varie versioni differenziano per DE (la grafica), e programmi installati di default, ma con tutte puoi installare gli stessi programmi, io ti consiglio però per il tuo tablet xubuntu che è più leggera di ubuntu
<krabador> Gio2180, hai modo di vedere se il tuo notebook ha uefi?
<Gio2180> sempre ovviamente su windows 7
<jester-> Gio2180: e haai la scelta installa accanto usala
<Gio2180> non è un notebook
<Gio2180> è un desktop
<Gio2180> e comunque ce l'ha
<jester-> Gio2180: hai un silo hd?
<cybernova> hertion, no messaggi privati
<jester-> solo
<krabador> Gio2180, allora, metti tutto in legacy, disabilita secure boot, e puoi installare tutto tradizionalmente
<krabador> senza stare a pensare a uefi
<hertion> Si, scusami. Pensavo avremmo dato meno fastidio, perché volevo chiederti un'altra cosa
<hertion> o meglio, avrei..!
<jester-> hertion dubito che installando ubuntu su sd esterna funzi poi il tabnlet
<Gio2180> stai parlando arabo
<jester-> tablet
<hertion> In che senso?
<jester-> Gio2180: hai un solo hd nel oc o 2
<Gio2180> 1
<jester-> hertion: nel senso che non va
<jester-> hertion: per tablet si intende ipad & similli
<hertion> Ok, questo lo avevo capito... Ma perché? Risulterebbe lento? Invece xubuntu funzionerebbe?
<krabador> Gio2180, consulta il manuale della scheda madre , se un assemblato, o del pc, se un fisso con marca e modello, come disabilitare uefi , e secureboot
<Gio2180> ok grazie
<hertion> no scusami, ho specificato che io lo chiamo tablet ma è un acer aspire switch 10
<krabador> Gio2180, in questo modo, puo installare windows e ubuntu , senza particolari accorgimenti
<jester-> !tablet | hertion
<ubot-it> hertion: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Nexus7 - http://www.ubuntu-it.org/scopri-ubuntu/ubuntu-touch
<hertion> jester scusami se sono ripetitivo, ma il mio è praticamente un pc portatile al quale si può "staccare" la tastiera!
<hertion> Grazie mille per i due articoli, li avevo già visionati, ma nonostante ciò mi è stato sconsigliato di installare uella versione perché ancora in fase embrionale
<hertion> E per me che sono veramente poco esperto di ubuntu mi creerebbe non pochi problemi (parole del mio professore dell'università)
<krabador> hertion, allora è stato affrontato il problema qui http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2233823
<krabador> e qui http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2234219
<hertion> Grazie mille, questi non li avevo ancora visionati. Vado subito ad informarmi, grazie ancora a tutti ragazzi
<jester-> hertion: ti sei preso un hw non tanto linux digeribile
<hertion> "Purtroppo" mi è stato regalato dai miei parenti che si erano informati se fosse andato bene per il mio lavoro, non per l'università (e quindi nelo specifico per ubuntu)..!
<Guest67873> Ciao a tutti, non riesco ad installare ubuntu, qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<cristian_c> Guest67873, hai provato in live, prima?
<Guest67873> cosa significa :-)?
<cristian_c> Guest67873, http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Live_CD
<Guest67873> mi spiego: vorrei installare insieme a windows 7; ho realizzato una chiavetta usb; la procedura funziona correttamente fino a quando "faccio partire l'installazione" ma anzichè iniziare il pc si riavvia e torna all'inizio
<cristian_c> Guest67873, appunto, hai provato prima in live?
<Guest67873> se lancio ubuntu SENZA installare funziona ma quando provo ad installare mi fa lo stesso scherzo di prima
<cristian_c> Guest67873, ok
<cristian_c> intanto nessun problema riconoscimento hardware in live o rallentamenti eccessivi?
<Guest67873> ah... dimenticavo... ogni tanto il mouse si blocca per qualche secondo
<cristian_c> ah, ecco
<cristian_c> Guest67873, che pc è?
<Guest67873> acer aspire con Intel core i5
<cristian_c> Guest67873, conosci il modello preciso?
<cristian_c> di pc
<Guest67873> sotto la tastiera c'è scritto 4820TG, è quello?
<cristian_c> Guest67873, quale ubuntu?
<Guest67873> ah scusa.. 14.04.02
<alexxxxxxxxxx> buonasera! :)  qualcuno sa come posso navigare tramite proxy con firefox? e come devo impostare la cosa
<cristian_c> Guest67873, puoi avviare una live?
<cristian_c> ho un sospetto
<cristian_c> alexxxxxxxxxx, il proxy ti rallenta
<cristian_c> e non è escluso tu possa avere problemi con esso
<Guest67873> cosa significa "avviare una live"?
<cristian_c> durante la navigazione
<cristian_c> Guest67873, ma lol
<cristian_c> <Guest67873> se lancio ubuntu SENZA installare funziona ma quando provo ad installare mi fa lo stesso scherzo di prima
<cristian_c> Guest67873, ti ho pure fornito link wikipedia
<alexxxxxxxxxx> cristianuccio lo so ma mi serve per scaricare delle riviste con l'università, quindi la userei solo in determinate occasioni, ma non so come si fa, ho cercato su internet ma non trovo nulla
<cristian_c> alexxxxxxxxxx, non riesci senza proxy?
<alexxxxxxxxxx> no, c'è un programma eseguibile solo per mac e windows, con linux si deve usare per forza la proxy
<cristian_c> alexxxxxxxxxx, ehm, a cosa ti riferisci?
<alexxxxxxxxxx> bixy
<cristian_c> !chat | alexxxxxxxxxx , intanto
<ubot-it> alexxxxxxxxxx , intanto: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<alexxxxxxxxxx> eh ma mi serve proprio per ubuntu...
<Guest67873> lancio una live e poi cosa faccio?
<cristian_c> alexxxxxxxxxx, il sistema bibliotecario
<alexxxxxxxxxx> yes
<cristian_c> Guest67873, poi ti colleghi qui da live
<Guest67873> ok, provo. Grazie
<cristian_c> alexxxxxxxxxx, comunque, ho capito
<cristian_c> alexxxxxxxxxx, ma se ne parla in -chat
<alexxxxxxxxxx> ah ok, quindi vado sulla chat e chiedo?
<cristian_c> alexxxxxxxxxx, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<guest67873> fatto, ci sei ancora?
<cristian_c> guest67873, allora, apri un terminale
<cristian_c> guest67873, allora, apri un terminale
<Claudiese> Salve, ho un vps con ubuntu server 14.10, entro tramite ssh ma dopo un poco di inattività si scollega come posso aumentare il tempo di invattività???
<cybernova> Claudiese, prova ad usarlo così: ssh -o ServerAliveInterval=30 user@host
<Claudiese> uso putty
<youneverknow> cybernova, ma lascia che la vps gli sbatta la porta in faccia
<cristian_c> guest67873, no privato
<cybernova> Claudiese, e allora chiedi nel canale winz
<cybernova> Claudiese, ah putty c'è anche per linux, bene a sapersi, per putty non ne ho idea ma non capisco quale sia il vantaggio di usare putty
<guest67873> ho provato ad entrare in chat da ubuntu ma mi si è piantato 2 volte, adesso sono nuovamente con windows
<Claudiese> ma che centra
<Claudiese> ho un server
<cristian_c> guest67873, controlla con il comando: lshw -c display | grep driver
<cristian_c> guest67873, una volta in live
<Claudiese> dove c'è ubuntu server per accedere devo avere putty, non è problema di putty ma è problema di configurazione ubuntu
<youneverknow> Claudiese, se vai a sbattere col bmw, e si fa male qualcuno, chiedi aiuto alla bmw, o al 118?
<Claudiese> -_-
<guest67873> cristian_c Non capisco cosa dovrei fare
<cristian_c> guest67873, una volta in live, apri un terminale e digita quel comando
<cybernova> Claudiese, non è un problema di configurazione ubuntu mi spiace
<guest67873> cristian_c va be'... grazie lo stesso per il tentativo. Buona serata
<cristian_c> guest67873, servono le info
<cristian_c> che quel comando può dare
<Valentino> buonasera a tutti. Volevo chiedervi di darmi un consiglio su come installare viber poichè nel mio porttaile non riesco.
<cristian_c> !info viber
<ubot-it> Package viber does not exist in trusty
<Valentino> ok
<Valentino> come fare?
<cristian_c> Valentino, da dove hai preso quest'applicazione?
<Valentino> dal web viber da 64
<Valentino> tipo deb.
<Valentino> scarico il software provo ad avviarlo ma non parte.
<cuppls> buonasera, qualche giorno fa ho chiesto aiuto quì perchè non riuscivo a far partire ubuntu 14.04, poi ci sono riuscito, ma il pc non si spegneva completamente.
<cuppls> Allora ho installato il 14.10 e ho fatto gli aggiornamenti subito dopo averlo instalato per vedere se si risolveva il problema, ma adesso invece ubuntu non parte propio, si blocca all'avvio alla schermata viola!
<cuppls> è normale?
<cristian_c> !chat | Valentino
<ubot-it> Valentino: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<cristian_c> cuppls, nome del pc?
<Valentino> il sito è https://www.viber.com/it/products/linux
<cuppls> acer aspire e 15 es1-511-c1ms
<cristian_c> Valentino, qui non si fornisce supporto a pacchetti non presenti nei repository ufficiali di ubuntu
<cristian_c> perlomeno a software non ufficialmente supportato
<Valentino> ok,a chi chiederlo?
<cristian_c> Valentino, ti ho già indicato il canale
<cristian_c> Valentino, in ogni caso, per installare un pacchetto deb su ubuntu:
<Valentino> grazie. buonasera
<cristian_c> !deb
<ubot-it> deb is Per effettuare ricerche, anche complesse, sui pacchetti disponibili, e per scaricarli: http://packages.ubuntu.com - Per installare un .deb: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InstallarePacchettiDebian
<cristian_c> Valentino, guarda qui
<cuppls> cristian secondo te devo rimettere il 14.04?
<cristian_c> cuppls, per caso hai aperto una discussione su askubuntu?
<cuppls> no
<cristian_c> ah, scusa, Chiedi
<cristian_c> http://chiedi.ubuntu-it.org/questions/30309/il-portatile-non-si-spegne-completamente-e-non-si-riavvia-rimane-con-schermo-nero-e-ventola-che-gira
<cuppls> si può rimediare a questo problema?
<cristian_c> cuppls, nel link
<cristian_c> si parla dello stesso tuo pc
<cuppls> si ho letto, mi devo rassegnare
<cristian_c> l'avevi già letto?
<cuppls> si
<cristian_c> cuppls, è un portatile low-cost, giusto?
<cuppls> esatto
<cristian_c> forse ho trovato qualcosa
<cuppls> dimmi
<cristian_c> cuppls, eppure leggo che è supportata da linux
<cristian_c> celeron o pentium?
<cuppls> intel è pentium giusto?
<cristian_c> cuppls, intel è produttore del processore
<cuppls> scusami, come posso vederlo?
<cristian_c> cuppls, ci sono adesivi sul pc stesso
<cristian_c> cuppls, quando si blocca premi ESC
<cuppls> intel inside
<cuppls> e basta?
<cristian_c> cuppls, non credo sia scritto solo quello
<cuppls> celeron
<cristian_c> ok, n2830 immagino
<cuppls> n2830
<cristian_c> ehehehe
<cristian_c> cuppls, ok, che schermata esce?
<cuppls> si blocca nella schermata di avvio, quella tutta viola, poco prima che appaia il simbolo di ubuntu
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> cuppls, quando si blocca premi ESC
<cristian_c> intendo dopo averlo premuto
<cristian_c> lol
<cuppls> eccomi, se premo esc non succede niente..
<cristian_c> cuppls, ok
<cristian_c> cuppls, uhm
<cristian_c> cuppls, fai una cosa
<cuppls> compro un altro pc?
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> beh, non sta a me dirlo
<cristian_c> cuppls, comunque, prova ad entrare nel grub
<cristian_c> non so se hai presente
<cuppls> devo premere esc prima di scegliere il sistema operativo?
<cristian_c> cuppls, hai presente la schermata del grub?
<cuppls> si
<cristian_c> cuppls, ecco, scegli Altre opzioni
<cristian_c> oppure Opzioni avanzate
<cristian_c> dovrebbe apparire una lista di kernel sempre in una schermata del grub
<cuppls> e cosa devo fare poi?
<cristian_c> cuppls, scegli un kernel precedente
<cristian_c> o comunque posta una foto
<cristian_c> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<cuppls> va bene
<cuppls> allora, non mi fa caricare l'immagine , posso scrivere qui i kernel uali sono?
<cuppls> ubuntu, con linux 3.16.0-31-generic
<cristian_c> cuppls, che problemi hai?
<cuppls> su imgur il caricamento si blocca verso la fine
<cuppls> ubuntu ,with linux 3.16.0-31-generic (recovery mode)
<cuppls> ubuntu, con linux 3.16.0-23-generic
<cuppls> ubuntu, with linux 3.16.0-23-generic  (recovery mode)
<cuppls> questi 4
<cristian_c> cuppls, l'ultimo è il 31?
<cuppls> si
<cristian_c> cuppls, allora scegli quello precedente
<cristian_c> cuppls, il 23
<cuppls> speriamo bene
<aliberto> buonasera, ieri sera avevo chiesto aiuto non riuscendo a istallare l' ultima versione su un pentium dual core...
<aliberto> per correttezza devo dire che era solo un problema di HDD che andava in crash, sostituendo questo è andato tutto a posto
<cuppls> si è avviato finalmente!
<cuppls> anche se resta il problema dello spegnimento, ma se spegnerlo tenendo premuto il taso non danneggia il pc, mi accontento per il momento
<Carlin0> cuppls, prova a spegnarlo con il comando → sudo poweroff
<cuppls> ok
<cristian_c> uh, quindi era il kernel
<Carlin0> magari si è installato male
<cristian_c> io però sapevo sudo halt -r now
<Carlin0> -r reboot
<cristian_c> uhm, no
 * cristian_c ricontrolla il man
<Carlin0> shutdown -h
<cristian_c> ecco
<Carlin0> ma funziona anche poweroff
<cristian_c> sudo shutdown -h now
<cuppls> Nemmeno con sudo poweroff si spegne
<cuppls> Pazienza..
<cristian_c> cuppls, sudo shutdown -h now
<cristian_c> o meglio fammi cercare il comando esatto
<Carlin0> è giusto come lo hai scritto cristian_c
<cristian_c> cuppls, intanto abbiamo capito che il problema è il kernel
<cristian_c> che forse come è stato ipotizzato, non si è ben installato
<cristian_c> cuppls, puoi aprire un terminale?
<cuppls> Ma quindi dici che non dipende dal pc?
<cuppls> Un secondo
<cristian_c> cuppls, digita: dpkg -l | grep linux
<cristian_c> il comando di spegnimento l'avevo provato giorni fa, senza il now non si spegne
<cristian_c> anche con halt non fungeva, mi pare
<cristian_c> ah, ok, è giustp
<cristian_c> *giusto
<Carlin0> perchè shutdown permette anche di impostare un timer , quindi il now è d'obbligo
<cristian_c> (si può anche programmare lo spegnimento a un determinato orario, lol)
<Carlin0> eh
<cuppls> Adesso di nuovo non si avvia..ho notato che si blocca all avvio quando lo accendo
<Carlin0> o tra un tot minuti
<cristian_c> e specificare un messaggio :-)
<cuppls> Invece se riavvio da windows parte...mah
<cristian_c> cuppls, devi selezionare il kernel più vecchio dal grub?
<cristian_c> *.
<cristian_c> cuppls, l'hai selezionato?
<cuppls> Ogni volta?
<cuppls> Adesso si ed é partito
<cristian_c> sudo shutdown -h 23:45 "Il pc va a dormire, zzz...."  :D
<cristian_c> cuppls, eh, perché era selezionato quello nuovo di default
<cuppls> Per la cronaca si è bloccato al logo di caricamento di ubuntu
<cuppls> Ho dovuto spegnere e riaccendere
<cuppls> Comunque ho aperto il terminale
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> cuppls, digita: dpkg -l | grep linux
<cuppls> É una elle?
<cristian_c> sì
<cuppls> Fatto
<cristian_c> !paste | cuppls
<ubot-it> cuppls: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cuppls> Uffa..mi si è bloccato il mouse..mi capita spesso su ubuntu..
<cristian_c> cuppls, quanta ram ha?
<cuppls> 4 gb
<cristian_c> cuppls, anche se recente, secondo me quel pc non lo digerisce bene unity
<cristian_c> è pur sempre un celeron bay trail
<cristian_c> dovrebbe essere il più scarso
<cristian_c> livello atom
<Carlin0> forse sarebbe stato meglio lubuntu o xubuntu
<cristian_c> beh, xubuntu da provare
<cristian_c> ma non so se xfce ha gli effetti grafici
<cristian_c> ma sarebbe comunque da provare
<cristian_c> del resto, è un portatile low cost
<cristian_c> da poco più di 200 euri
<cuppls> Cosa sono xubuntu e lubuntu?
<cristian_c> !derivate | cuppls
<ubot-it> cuppls: http://www.ubuntu-it.org/derivate | Download derivate: http://www.ubuntu-it.org/download/derivate
<cristian_c> lol
<Carlin0> cuppls, hanno lo stesso motore ma una grafica + leggera
<cuppls1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10520386/
<Carlin0> hai 2 kernel installati
<cuppls1> e non va bene?
<Carlin0> non è un problema quello
<Carlin0> solo che (pare) uno dei 2 dia problemi
<Carlin0> cuppls1, uname -a
<cristian_c> cuppls1, cat -n /etc/apt/sources.list && ls -l /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<cuppls1> Linux andrea-Aspire-ES1-511 3.16.0-23-generic #31-Ubuntu SMP Tue Oct 21 17:56:17 UTC 2014 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<cuppls1> questo è per uname -a
<Carlin0> visto
<sf260w> Salve
<sf260w> Ho installato Lubuntu 14.04 su di un Netbook HP Mini-Note PC 2133 .
<cuppls1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10520413/
<sf260w> Tutto funziona egregiamente salvo il fatto che l' audio si ascolta solo dalle cuffie e non dagli altoparlanti
<sf260w> Sia da alsamixer che da pavucontrol fli altoparnati appaiono e segnlalano il suono che pero' non si ascolta egli altoparlanti.
<sf260w> Con altre distribuzioni ci( suse, etc..)  cio' non accade.
<cristian_c> cuppls1, allora
<sf260w> Qualche idea ?
<cristian_c> cuppls1, ho cercato un po' in giro
<cristian_c> cuppls1, nulla di particolarmente rilevante, ma ho pensato una cosa
<cuppls1> dimmi
<cristian_c> cuppls1, anzi, due idee :D
<Carlin0> sf260w, fai un po vedere la schermata di alsamixer
<Carlin0> !image | sf260w
<ubot-it> sf260w: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<cristian_c> cuppls1, intanto digita: sudo lshw -c display | grep driver
<cristian_c> anche se l'output dovrebbe essere scontato
<cristian_c> cuppls1, inoltre, controlla cpu e ram nel monitor di sistema
<cristian_c> se il mouse si blocca, potrebbero esserci problemi con unity
<sf260w> aspetta... sto utilizzando un mac...  ora mi collego con il pc linux
<cuppls1> PCI (sysfs)
<cristian_c> aspetta
<cuppls1> configuration: driver=i915 latency=0
<cristian_c> ok, come previsto
<sf260w> Eccomi di nuovo...
<cristian_c> cuppls1, cpu e ram hanno un alto consumo quando rallenta?
<cuppls1> dov'è i monitor di sistema?
<sf260w> Cosa mi avevi chiesto di postare ?
<cuppls1> trovato
<Carlin0> la schermata di alsamixer
<sf260w> Come postarla qui ?
<Carlin0> !image | sf260w
<ubot-it> sf260w: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<cuppls1> cosa devo vedere?
<Milla> ciao a tutti! qualcuno mi aiuta? Ho avuto un problema con l'installazione di ubuntu
<Carlin0> !qualcuno | Milla
<ubot-it> Milla: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<cristian_c> cuppls1, ctrl+alt+del è una scorciatoia
<cristian_c> o almeno dovrebbe essere :P
<cuppls1> ma cosa deve rallentare?
<cristian_c> cuppls1, hai detto che il mouse si blocca spesso
<cristian_c> cuppls1, comunque, butto lì due idee per partire con quel kernel
<cristian_c> 1) utilizzare nomodeset
<Milla> ho masterizzato ubuntu su dvd e me lo mette su winrar, ho aperto winrar ed estratto il file da wubi, dopo un'ora e mezza di attesa quando aveva praticamente finito mi è apparsa una schermata di errore
<cristian_c> 2) aggiornare i driver intel
<Milla> mi scuso se non uso linguaggi tecnici ma sono proprio impedita
<cristian_c> Milla, tutto sbagliato
<cristian_c> non va fatto questo
<cristian_c> Milla, non devi estrarre nulla
<Milla> e cosa faccio?
<cristian_c> Milla, il file che scarichi è un file .iso
<cristian_c> va masterizzato
<cristian_c> !iso | Milla
<ubot-it> Milla: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<cuppls1> allora il mouse se all'avvio funziona non si blocca,se all'avvio si blocca devo riavviare il pc
<cristian_c> cuppls1, ah, quindi sul desktop non si blocca?
<cuppls1> cristian faccio tutti e 2?
<cristian_c> cuppls1, no
<Milla> ma quando l'ho masterizzato mi ha detto che era iso, ho usato burn4free
<cristian_c> cuppls1, allora, la cosa che puoi provare sicuramente è quella del nomodeset
<cuppls1> nono, se si blocca è all'avvio, e se si blocca all'avvio non riparte
<Carlin0> Milla, devi masterizzare come immagine e non come dati
<Carlin0> poi Milla devi riavviare il pc col disco inserito
<cristian_c> cuppls1, invece l'aggiornamento dei driver intel non so molto bene, per quello devi chiedere a krabador, che l'ha fatto fare a vari utenti
<cristian_c> in modo corretto
<cuppls1> mi daresti qualche guida?
<cristian_c> cuppls1, no, ti do le istruzioni
<cristian_c> per il nomodeset
<cuppls1> ok
<cristian_c> Milla, utilizza il programma segnalato nella guida wiki
<cristian_c> !iso
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<Milla> si possono mandare immagini? così vi faccio vedere
<cristian_c> !image | Milla
<ubot-it> Milla: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<cristian_c> Milla, ma questo non è un canale di supporto a windows
<Milla> lo so, ma siate gentili sto cercando di scaricarlo dalle sette
<cristian_c> cuppls1, una volta nella schermata del grub, premi 'e'
<cristian_c> cuppls1, e posta una foto
<cristian_c> Milla, molto semplicemene
<cristian_c> Milla, scarichi il file .iso, lo masterizzi con il programma segnalato nella guida wiiki
<cristian_c> una volta masterizzato il disco, selezioni il boot da dvd
<cristian_c> nel bios
<cristian_c> e dovrebbe partire il dvd live, nel quale puoi scegliere se provare ubuntu o installarlo subito
<Milla> Vi racconto cosa sta succedendo ora, una finestra con due barre di caricamento e c'è scritto: installazione di ubuntu 14.04
<cristian_c> Milla, hai fatto il boot dal bios?
<Carlin0> Milla, come hai avviato ?
<Milla> non ho idea di cosa sia
<cristian_c> sf260w, fatto?
<cristian_c> Milla, cosa? il bios?
<Milla> e anche il boot
<cristian_c> Milla, sono cose descritte nel manuale del tuo pc
<cristian_c> prescindono dalla conoscenza di linux
<cuppls> http://imgur.com/TQl6vZN
<Carlin0> Milla, come hai avviato l'installazione ?
<cristian_c> cuppls, il 31?
<cristian_c> ah, ok, visto
<cristian_c> cuppls, vai alla penultima riga
<cuppls> Si
<sf260w> cristian..ho appena caricato shutter per memorizzare la schermata di alsamixer; debbo riavviare e poi iscrivermi su imgeshack...ci vorra'  un po di tempo. non vglio abusare della tua disponibilita'... :-)
<cristian_c> cuppls, hai presente dov'è presente ro quiet splash $vt_handoff ?
<Carlin0> sf260w, usa imugr
<cristian_c> sf260w, non era necessario installare shutter
<cristian_c> ci sono strumenti preinstallati
<cuppls> Si
<cristian_c> sf260w, anche per l'immagine ci sono servizi di hosting che non richiedono registrazione
<sf260w> Non so quali siano...ora riavvio
<Milla> A costo di sembrare ritardata, uno di voi mi da il suo facebook che così riesco facilmente a fare screen ed inviarvi le foto?
<sf260w> quali ad esempio ?
<cristian_c> cuppls, al posto di ro quiet splash $vt_handoff
<Carlin0> sf260w, se non sono cambiate le cose premi ALT + STAMP
<cristian_c> cuppls, usi ro quiet splash nomodeset
<cristian_c> sf260w, in pratica sostituisci l'ultima parola
<sf260w> provato, ma alt stamp non funziona
<cristian_c> cuppls, in pratica sostituisci l'ultima parola
<cuppls> Ok
<sf260w> ora riavvio e poi torno
<cristian_c> sf260w, stamp solamente
<Carlin0> Milla, ti ho chiesto 2 volte gia ...  <Carlin0> Milla, come hai avviato l'installazione ?
<cristian_c> sf260w,  ma ci sono programmi grafici preinstallati
<cuppls> Ma $ lo lascio?
<cristian_c> Milla, tasto stamp
<cristian_c> cuppls, ripeto, sostituisci $vt_handoff con nomodeset
<cristian_c> cuppls, posta una schermata aggiornata
<Milla> carlino, ho cliccato su wubi, dopo un'installazione veloce di non so cosa mi è apparsa la finestra di installazione ubuntu
<Carlin0> Milla, non ve bene così
<cristian_c> Milla, ti sono state date istruzioni su come procedere
<cristian_c> ma vedo che perlopiù ignori le stesse
<Carlin0> devi riavviare il pc col dvd inserito
<cristian_c> facendo di testa tua
<cristian_c> al che difficilmente ti si riuscirà ad aiutare più di quanto lo voglia tu
<cuppls> http://imgur.com/9VcM9as
<cristian_c> cuppls, perfetto
<cristian_c> cuppls, ora premi f10
<cristian_c> e incrocia le dita
<cuppls> Fatto
<cuppls> Cosa dovrebbe accadere?
<cristian_c> cosa accade?
<cuppls> Schermo nero e ventola che gira ogni tanto
<cristian_c> da quanto?
<cuppls> Da quando ho scritto fatto
<cuppls> 2 minuti
<Milla> cristian dopo averti spiegato chiaramente di essere ignorantissima in materia hai continuato ad usare parole per me incomprensibili, quindi il tuo aiuto è stato nullo
<cristian_c> Milla, ti è stato detto di utilizzare un programma
<Milla> carlino, l'ho riavviato ma non è successo nulla
<cristian_c> non vedo nulla che non si possa fare
<cristian_c> con la buona volontà
<cristian_c> Milla, almeno hai aperto il link segnalato?
<cuppls> Adesso direi che posso spegnere ..giusto?
<cristian_c> cuppls, se premi esc, f2 o alt+f2
<cristian_c> nulla appare?
<cuppls> Il buio..:(
<cristian_c> cuppls, allora riavvia con il vecchio kernel
<cristian_c> voglio vedere una cosa
<Milla> ora riprovo a fare tutto, io avevo seguito salvatore aranzulla :/
<Carlin0> io proverei a rimuoverlo e reinstallarlo quel kernel
<cristian_c> Milla, beh, si spiegano molte cose :D
<Milla> :)
<Carlin0> aranzulla fa danni incommensurabili
<cuppls> Anch io lo uso spesso..dovrei smettere?
<cristian_c> Carlin0, giustissimo, ma il kernel sembra correttamente installato , a quanto dice dpkg
<cuppls> Comunque col vecchio kernel schermata viola e basta
<cristian_c> !documentazione | Milla
<ubot-it> Milla: Documentazione ufficiale http://help.ubuntu-it.org - Documentazione della comunità http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Documentazione - Gruppo documentazione: pagina principale http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoDocumentazione
<Carlin0> cristian_c, al max lo reinstalla pari pari
<cristian_c> cuppls, allora con quale kernel riesci ad avviarlo?
<cristian_c> Carlin0, ok
<cuppls> Col 23
<cristian_c> <cuppls> Comunque col vecchio kernel schermata viola e basta
<cristian_c> cuppls, col 31 blocco alla schermata di splash
<cristian_c> mentre col 23 tutto liscio?
<cristian_c> cuppls, riavvia col 23
<cuppls> A volte,tipo adesso, si blocca al.logo di caricamento
<cristian_c> cuppls, e col 31 invece?
<cuppls> Col 31 non ci arriva a quella schermata..si ferma prima
<cristian_c> dove, esattamente?
<cuppls> Si vede solo viola..e non fa nulla
<cuppls> Appare il viola e si blocca
<cristian_c> cuppls, considerando che hai problemi in tutti i casi
<cristian_c> cuppls, ti suggerirei caldamente di scaricare xubuntu
<cristian_c> che è più alla portata del tuo pc
<cuppls> Ma da quanto ho capito é una variante di ubuntu
<cuppls> Esatto?
<Carlin0> stesso motore grafica diversa
<Carlin0> + leggera
<cristian_c> !desktop
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'desktop'
<cristian_c> cuppls, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmbienteGrafico
<Carlin0> IMHO + bella :o)
<cristian_c> lol
<Carlin0> io uso xfce ... quindi sono di parte
<cuppls> Ma é un so a sé ..oppure va aggiunto a ubuntu?
<Carlin0> puoi aggiungerlo ma è meglio se reinstalli da zero
<cristian_c> cuppls, se apri il link segnalato capirai molte cose
<Carlin0> scaricando il cd di xubuntu
<cristian_c> che è un dvd :P
<cristian_c> (non ci sta in un cd)
<Carlin0> a si ? pure quello ?
<cristian_c> ehhh
<cuppls> E sulla pennetta?? Il mio pc non ha lettore cd
<cristian_c> solo lubuntu c'ha il ciddì
<cristian_c> !usbwin | cuppls
<ubot-it> cuppls: Scarica Universal USB Installer (http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/) | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB (guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows) | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<cuppls> Si installa come ubuntu vero?
<Carlin0> si si tranqui cuppls
<cuppls> Ah..mi conviene disinstallare ubuntu e poi installare xubuntu
<cristian_c> cuppls, la procedura di installazione è identica
<cristian_c> cuppls, prima provalo in live
<cristian_c> se va bene, installi
<cristian_c> !installazione
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<cristian_c> cuppls, anzi, visto che il pc è recente
<cristian_c> !uefi | cuppls
<ubot-it> cuppls: UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI | vedi anche https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<cuppls> Ma mi fa scegliere di installarlo al posto di ubuntu quando vado ad installarlo?
<cristian_c> cuppls, ci sono delle opzioni
<cristian_c> cuppls, consulta le guide linkate
<cuppls> Si sto vedendo..
<cuppls> Va benissimo..domani lo installo !
<cristian_c> perfetto
<cuppls> Vi ringrazio..avete pazienza da vendere ragazzi
<Carlin0> cuppls, per farti un idea http://i.imgur.com/yMLPHox.jpg
<Carlin0> questo è meno curato perchè è debian
<cristian_c> il conky
<Carlin0> xubuntu ha una grafica migliore
<cuppls> Carlin0 buonanotte..grazie dell 'aiuto
<sf260w> Cristian_c  ?
#ubuntu-it 2015-03-04
<glpiana> ola
<akis24> giorno
<neramarea> buongiorno, gente... sto creando una live bootable usb con dd... non riesco a capire il significato di bs= nella sintassi... qualcuno mi può illuminare?
<neramarea> cioè, so che è la dimensione dei blocchi in scrittura/lettura, ma è più rapido se lascio un valore basso? o è il conrario?
<neramarea> *contrario
<akis24> neramarea:  apri il terminale e dai man dd  e leggerai le varie opzioni ecc
<neramarea> sì akis24 già fatto. non capisco però se è perferibile che i blocchi siano da 512k o da 4 mega...
<akis24> neramarea:  di solito quando si crea una usb di una distro è specificato che parametro usare
<neramarea> non è specificato.
<neramarea> o meglio, non è specificato nulla riguardo a bs
<pasqualino> ciao a tutti
<pasqualino> glpiana posso parlarti in privato
<neramarea> ...non ne do fuori; la bottable funziona, da pendrive, ma non capisco come renderla persistent... persistence.conf c'è, e recita "/ union"; la procedura era chiara e l'ho seguita passo passo... il device è sdb2, ma all'avvio restituisce errore:  mount /dev/sda2 on live/persistence fail
<neramarea> che c'entra sda2???
<b00k3r> gioeno
<giangia> ho un surface pro 1, ma non riesco a installare ubuntu?
<glpiana> ???
<giangia> ma sarai tu
<glpiana> giangia, sarai tu cosa?
<giangia> l'esperto
<glpiana> giangia, sei su un canale di supporto. cerca di spiegare il tuo problema dando qualche dettaglio e chi sa aiutarti lo farà
<giangia> io faccio prova e installa ma mi dà un errore alla fine
<glpiana> giangia, che versione provi, anzitutto?
<giangia> 14.04 64-bit
<glpiana> oki, e che errore ottieni?
<giangia> aspetta perché sto riprovando. se mi esce un errore te lo dico
<drugo> ciao ragazzi, ho un problema "impossibile correggere i problemi, ci sono pacchetti danneggiati bloccati" che non viene corretto lanciando un semplice apt-get -f install.. cosa devo fare?
<glpiana> drugo, nel terminale dai: sudo apt-get update           per cominciare
<glpiana> !paste | drugo
<ubot-it> drugo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<drugo> glpiana: l'update va bene nessun errore, vuoi comunque il paste?
<glpiana> drugo, sì
<drugo> glpiana: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10526972/
<glpiana> drugo, hai parecchi repository esterni, normale avere problemi coi pacchetti. scrivi: sudo apt-get upgrade             e mostrami l'output prima di confermare ventuali installazioni
<drugo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10526997/
<drugo> glpiana:
<glpiana> drugo, fallo proseguire
<glpiana> drugo, se da errore metti su pastebin
<drugo> glpiana: è andato tutto apposto, ma l'errore me lo da quando voglio installare acestream
<ExPBoy> !info acestream
<ubot-it> Package acestream does not exist in trusty
<glpiana> drugo, non c'è supporto su software esterno su questo canale. passa su #ubuntu-it-chat
<lxmint> salve, vorrei passare da ubuntu a linux mint, ma non riesco a far partire la chiavetta con mint, qualcuno saprebbe aiutarmi?
<lxmint> c'è qualcuno?
<cybernova> !chat | lxmint
<ubot-it> lxmint: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<cuppls> Ciao stavo installando.kubuntu mi sono accorto di aver partizionato male insomma sono uscito dall installazione e adesso mi si apre gnu grub e non ho idea di come avviare windows
<cuppls> Non ho partizionato piu di quello che potevo quindi non avrei dovuto danneggiare nulla
<cuppls> Nesskuno puo aiutarmi?
<cuppls> C 'é qualcuno?
<cuppls> Non riesco ad avviare windows e kubuntu non mi parte dalla live usb
<hertion> Ciao a tutti, ho un problema con la creazione della chiavetta USB con l'iso di xubuntu. Praticamente ho scaricato UNetbooting e selezionato le varie opzioni, ma quando ho messo materialmente "ok" per la creazione del supporto USB si p fermato al 5% (10 di 99 file). Qualcuno sa il perché? Succede? Devo solo aspettare?
<cristian_c> hertion, devi aspettare
<cuppls> É normale che se su xubuntu faccio ctrl alt canc si oscura lo schermo?
<apprendista> salve a tutti, ho scaricato una cartella dalla rete contenente il programma e non sono in grado ad instalarlo
<cristian_c> apprendista, quale programma?
<apprendista> e un programma per la pliconometria del corpo
<cristian_c> in ogni caso, le applicazioni si scaricano usualmente tramite il software center
<cristian_c> !chat | apprendista
<ubot-it> apprendista: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<apprendista> purtroppo non lo trovo in sft_center
<cristian_c> apprendista, in questo canale non si da supporto ad applicazioni non scaricate da internet
<cristian_c> s/non/
<apprendista> ok
<swerftrew> ragazzi, un programma che masterizza iso to usb che gira su ubuntu? quello di sistema nn funziona
<cristian_c> swerftrew, non funziona in che senso?
<cristian_c> !info usb-creator
<ubot-it> Package usb-creator does not exist in trusty
<cristian_c> !info gtk-usb-creator
<ubot-it> Package gtk-usb-creator does not exist in trusty
<swerftrew> cristian_c: da errore
<cristian_c> swerftrew, quale errore?
<swerftrew> "impossibile copiare bootloader
<cristian_c> swerftrew, posta il log completo
<cristian_c> su pastebin
<cristian_c> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<lenovo2015> salve a tutti avete
<cristian_c> lol
<lenovo2015> sentito del virus che girava su lenovo
<lenovo2015> secondo voi visto che io ho lenovo ce il rischio che anche con ubuntu ci possa essere il virus ?
<swerftrew> no
<swerftrew> gira su win
<cristian_c> lenovo2015, da quel che ho capito era un malware installato nel sistema operativo
<lenovo2015> ma sicuramente serviva per spiare no
<cristian_c> lenovo2015, era a scopo pubblicitario
<cristian_c> che ovviamente si serviva dello spionaggio
<cristian_c> ma implicava anche altri pericoli, sfruttabili da terzi
<cristian_c> in pratica aveva a che fare con i certificati web
<lenovo2015> ma su ubuntu se andassi a installare una distro fatta da esterni potrei essere controllato quindi
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> lenovo2015, mi sembrano domande di lana caprina
<lenovo2015> cristian che intendi per lana caprina scusa no capisco
<cristian_c> lenovo2015, nel senso, sono domande un po' strane quelle che fai
<lenovo2015> ma su lenovo ce una distro ubuntu fatta per questo preciso pc
<cristian_c> lenovo2015, non so di quali distro parli, in ogni caso questo è il canale di supporto tecnico a ubuntu
<lenovo2015> no perche scusa cristian e giusto per dire che molti si fanno distro e poi le rendono pubbliche senza mai sapere se dietro a questo ce  qualcosa
<cristian_c> !chat | lenovo2015
<ubot-it> lenovo2015: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<lenovo2015> ed io ho ubuntu approposito 14.04.2
<cristian_c> lenovo2015, sì, ma le chiacchere si fanno nell'altro canale
<cristian_c> +i
<lenovo2015> ok scusa  e scusatemi
<reby92> http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=JfDwdhbe crasha l'installer di kubuntu.... non saprei a che pro
<cristian_c> reby92, dire che son cose da controllare
<cristian_c> *direi
<reby92> cosa dovrei controllare  ?!
<reby92> non da nemmeno un output serio :)
<reby92> crasha durante l'installazione
<cristian_c> !md5 | reby92
<ubot-it> reby92: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum. Per una lista completa, si veda: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<cristian_c> ad esempio
<cristian_c> reby92, ma anche il dvd
<cristian_c> reby92, come hai masterizzato?
<reby92> chiavetta. con d
<reby92> *dd
<cristian_c> uhm
<cristian_c> reby92, intanto controlla il file .iso
<reby92> sono sulla live appunto
<cristian_c> come prima cosa
<reby92> c420875e952c63d0513527c5166425eb c420875e952c63d0513527c5166425eb
<cristian_c> sembra lo stesso
<cristian_c> reby92, già provato con unetbootin?
<cristian_c> reby92, posta una schermata di gparted
<cristian_c> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<reby92> cristian_c: non mi fa avviar partitionmanager. va bene l'output di blkid?
<gintama> ciao a tutti
<cristian_c> reby92, sì
<cristian_c> reby92, perché non riesci ad avviarlo?
<cristian_c> ah, ma comunque con gparted non si vede nulla su volumi creati con dd
<reby92> http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=zRQA4VPD
<cristian_c> reby92, sudo parted -l
<reby92> http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=rtFMC6d7
<cristian_c> io vedo solo sda
<cristian_c> reby92, ma poi perché ext2?
<reby92> per /boot
<reby92> non è indicato il journal
<cristian_c> reby92, ti serve una /boot separata?
<johack> salve a tutti!! vorrei un parere tecnico, siccome il mio pc soffre di poca ram, conviene fare uno swap su usb oppure no?
<cristian_c> johack, su hard disk
<reby92> cristian_c: s'  . ho fedora su una partizione .
<cristian_c> ok
<johack> cristian_c:no su una chiavetta da 8gb!
<reby92> johack , no distruggeresti la chiave dopo poco
<cristian_c> le memorie flash hanno un'affidabilità ridotta
<reby92> e cmnq usb è abbastanza lenta.
<johack> ma a livello di velocità, converrebbe, è più veloce un hd o una usb?
<cristian_c> rispetto a un hard disk
<cristian_c> emmc e ssd sono altra cosa
<johack> io ho hd tradizionale!!
<cristian_c> reby92, con unetbootin hai provato?
<cristian_c> reby92, hai fatto un controllo del supporto usb?
<cristian_c> hai provato con un altro supporto?
<reby92> cristian_c: in che senso controllo?
<cristian_c> <johack> ma a livello di velocità, converrebbe, è più veloce un hd o una usb?
<cristian_c> johack, quale usb?
<reby92> unetbootin non mi pare funzioni con ubuntu.
<Carlin0> johack, ma quanta ram hai ?
<johack> 4gb
<cristian_c> in ogni caso l'hard disk dovrebbe essere molto più veloce
<cristian_c> reby92, l'ho sempre usato
<cristian_c> unetbootin
<Carlin0> johack,  e ti sembra poca ?
<johack> Carlin0: chrome mi succhia un sacco e lavorando anche in macchina virtuale rallenta troppa
<reby92> cristian_c: intendi usb creator (quello predefinito) ?
<Carlin0> johack, la swap rallenterebbe ulteriormente fidati
<johack> Carlin0: quindi meglio lasciare così senza fare lo swap su usb
<Carlin0> su usb poi è un suicidio
<Carlin0> cmq quello che ti rallenta e la macchina virtuale non chrome
<cristian_c> reby92, quello non l'hai provato?
<cristian_c> reby92, intendo anche unetbootin
<cristian_c> !unetbootin
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Unetbootin
<johack> Carlin0: conviene su SSD??
<Carlin0> !chat | johack
<ubot-it> johack: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<johack> cè qualche modulo per gestire la RAM
<cristian_c> johack, ma una swap su disco no?
<johack> cristian_c: come faccio a verificare se il mio pc fa uno swap su disco??
<Carlin0> johack, al terminale dai → free
<cristian_c> essì
<johack> Carlin0: http://pastebin.com/ck5QbtCR
<cristian_c> la terza riga di free -m  è dedicata a swap
<Carlin0> johack, hai gia la swap
<johack> Carlin0: e xkè quando arriva a 80% della saturazione della ram, il pc comincia ad andare lentissimo?
<Carlin0> johack, tu riesci a continuare a correre quando ti manca il fiato ?
<johack> Carlin0: certo che no!!! :D
<ciccio> salve
<ciccio> qualcuno può aiutarmi ?
<lenovo2015> ciao ciccio
<ciccio> sera
<lenovo2015> buona sera a te
<ciccio> http://pastebin.com/Q3aCj7xs
<valentino> non riesco più a installare vlc
<cristian_c> valentino, il problema di ieri l'hai risolto?
<johack> se installo zram risolvo qualcoxa??
<valentino> mi spiego meglio, volevo guardare dei films in formato x265 .mkv e così ho scaricato il plugin libde per vlc
<valentino> quale problema di ieri ?
<cristian_c> johack, zram dovrebbe essere utile sopratutto in live
<cristian_c> con squashfs
<valentino> forse mi confondete con un altro valentino
<cristian_c> ok
<lenovo2015> ciao valentino
<johack> cristian_c: come uso squashfs
<cristian_c> johack, la live usa squashfs come filesystem
<valentino> e quindi mi chiedeve perchè vlc crashava ogni volta che favevo partire quel tipo di file, ho cercato la soluzione del problema
<cristian_c> johack, ma ancora non ho capito cosa devi combinare
<valentino> credo però di avere incasinato di più il sistema
<Carlin0> valentino, posta cat /etc/apt/sources.list && ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<cristian_c> valentino, come l'hai scaricato?
<johack> cristian_c: cercare di gestire un pochino meglio la ram
<johack> :D
<valentino> sudo apt-get install vlc
<cristian_c> johack, cioè?
<cristian_c> valentino, intendo libde
<johack> cristian_c: quando uso chrome e magari sono in macchina virtuale il pc comincia a rallentare
<cristian_c> johack, che pc è?
<cristian_c> quale vm utilizzi?
<cristian_c> chrome in vm?
<johack> cristian_c: asus x52j
<valentino> http://pastebin.com/8txEy7nP
<Carlin0> valentino, hai messo dei ppa per vlc che ti hanno imputtanato il SO
<cristian_c> lol
<valentino> e come diamine li elimino aora
<valentino> ora
<valentino> ho provato tutti i comandi
<valentino> installato pure synapthic per eliminarli manualmente uno ad uno, alcuni però non me li trova
<valentino> ho provato anche a ripararli ma niente
<cristian_c> johack, 4 GB?
<cristian_c> !ppa-purge
<ubot-it> Per disabilitare una PPA dai tuoi sorgenti e ripristinare i pacchetti di default di Ubuntu, installare ppa-purge e utilizzare il comando: sudo ppa-purge ppa: <repository-name> / <subdirectory> - Per ulteriori informazioni, vedere http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<valentino> devo dare il comando !ppa-purge
<cristian_c> videolan-master-daily-trusty.list
<cristian_c> tra l'altro daily, neanche stable
<cristian_c> valentino, leggi il bot
<valentino> avevo già agggiunto quel pacchetto
<Carlin0> n-muench-vlc-trusty.list
<Carlin0> e pure questo
<valentino> quale dovrei aggiungere sec voi ?
<Carlin0> valentino, hai messo un sacco di robaccia
<johack> cristian_c: si 4
<cristian_c> due ppa vlc
<cristian_c> alé
<cristian_c> 'facciamoci del male'
<anonymousconvoi> buonasera a tutti e a tutte
<valentino> come la tolgo
<valentino> lol :P
<valentino> sono una frana XD
<valentino> quale devo eliminare ?
<cristian_c> valentino, tutti e due dire
<cristian_c> *direi
<cristian_c> visto che vlc è presente nei repo ufficiali di ubuntu
<cristian_c> !info vlc
<ubot-it> vlc (source: vlc): multimedia player and streamer. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.1.2-2build2 (trusty), package size 1170 kB, installed size 3604 kB
<Carlin0> valentino, chiudere il ppa è il meno , ma la robaccia che ti hano installato resta se non purghi
<valentino> ok
<valentino> quale comando devo dare ?
<anonymousconvoi> valentino cosa e che no ti funziona vlc ?
<valentino> non riesco più a reinstallarlo
<Carlin0> ubot-it> Per disabilitare una PPA dai tuoi sorgenti e ripristinare i pacchetti di default di Ubuntu, installare ppa-purge e utilizzare il comando: sudo ppa-purge ppa: <repository-name> / <subdirectory> - Per ulteriori informazioni, vedere http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<anonymousconvoi> vai da ubuntucenter o da terminale
<valentino> http://pastebin.com/3NKmq1wi questo mi esce se provo a installarlo
<cristian_c> valentino, Carlin0 ha ragione
<cristian_c> valentino, devi purgarli
<valentino> ok, quale comando devo dare per "purgarli" ?
<Carlin0> leggi valentino
<anonymousconvoi> https://wiki.videolan.org/Documentation:Uninstalling_VLC/
<Carlin0> te l'abbiamo gia scritto 2 volte
<valentino> sudo ppa-purge ppa: videolan-master-daily-trust.list ?
<cristian_c> anonymousconvoi, il link che hai postato è fuori luogo
<cristian_c> oltre che documentazione esterna a ubuntu
<cristian_c> valentino, quasi
<valentino> dai dimmi come devo fare :D
<Carlin0> e 3 <ubot-it> Per disabilitare una PPA dai tuoi sorgenti e ripristinare i pacchetti di default di Ubuntu, installare ppa-purge e utilizzare il comando: sudo ppa-purge ppa: <repository-name> / <subdirectory> - Per ulteriori informazioni, vedere http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<anonymousconvoi> scusami cristian
<Carlin0> poi basta eh
<valentino> anonymous non posso disintallare vlc visto che non c'e l'ho installato
<cristian_c> valentino, history | add-apt-repository
<cristian_c> valentino, su pastebin
<valentino> questo comando mi fa vedere la history delle ppa che ho aggiunto recentemente
<valentino> ?
<cristian_c> valentino, ppa sono cancro a parte alcune eccezioni
<cristian_c> valentino, posta il risultato su pastebin
<Carlin0> sopratutto se non li sai gestire
<valentino> mi dice che è necessario specificare una repo come argomento
<cristian_c> valentino, history | grep  add-apt-repository
<cristian_c> ora è corretto
<valentino> http://pastebin.com/sRjdYN0A
<cristian_c> valentino, come hai installato quei ppa?
<valentino> con dei comandi
<valentino> che ho trovato in rete
<cristian_c> valentino, un'altra cosa
<valentino> credo
<valentino> dimmi
<cristian_c> valentino, quali comandi hai digitato?
<Carlin0> valentino, non usare il terminale SEMPRE da root
<cristian_c> valentino, perché sei root?
<valentino> perchè non mi va ogni volta di scrivere sudo e mettere la pass
<Carlin0> che gia 'sudo su' è di per se un comando de cazzo
<valentino> perchè ?
<cristian_c> valentino, e allora mandi la sicurezza dell'os a farsi benedire
<valentino> spiegami
<valentino> sono ignorante in materia
<cristian_c> !sudo | valentino
<ubot-it> valentino: root è disabilitato di default su ubuntu,  usa sudo per eseguire i comandi testuali con i permessi di root http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Sudo - per i programmi con interfaccia grafica usa gksudo o kdesudo
<johack> notte a tutti gente!!!
<Carlin0> valentino, giyf
<valentino> notte
<cristian_c> valentino, ma quante volte devi digitare comandi di root al giorno?
<valentino> :P
<cristian_c> ?
<valentino> comunque tornando al problema
<valentino> come purgo quei pacchetti che mi danno problemi ?
<cristian_c> valentino, io fossi in te lo disabiliterei subito, prima di fare danni
<valentino> fatto
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> valentino, quali comandi hai digitato?
<hackerqui> cristian approposito di comandi di root al giorno ce un modo per evadere questo tipo di autenticazione
<valentino> sono in modalità user ota
<hackerqui> ??
<valentino> ora
<valentino> in che senso quali ?
<krabador> hackerqui, si, ma dovresti parlare con anonymousconvoi
<Carlin0> <valentino> come purgo quei pacchetti che mi danno problemi ? ← te l'ho scritto 3 volte
<Carlin0> hai solo da rileggere
<Carlin0> la pasiensa ha un limite
<cristian_c> valentino, hai detto di aver digitato dei comandi per aggiungere i ppa
<cristian_c> quali comandi?
<valentino> ora vi posto tutti i comandi in ordine cronologico
<valentino> che mi hanno portato a questo casino
<cristian_c> speriamo siano pochi
<Carlin0> valentino, poi dicci anche quale/i blog segui ...aranzulla ? o suo cugino
<cristian_c> lol
<valentino> mmm :D
<cristian_c> valentino, ci vuole molto tempo?
<hackerqui> krabador chi sarebbe questo anonymousconvoi ?
<Carlin0> hackerqui, sempre te prima che cambiassi nick
<hackerqui> carlino da cosa si vede se uno cambia nick
<hackerqui> visto che io sono connesso con tor
<cristian_c> !chat | hackerqui
<ubot-it> hackerqui: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Carlin0> che ha lo stesso ip ?
<krabador> hackerqui, qui si fa supporto ad un sistema operativo, l'intrattenimento in #ubuntu-it-chat
<valentino> http://pastebin.com/BkcKp9KM
<cristian_c> !ppa-purge
<ubot-it> Per disabilitare una PPA dai tuoi sorgenti e ripristinare i pacchetti di default di Ubuntu, installare ppa-purge e utilizzare il comando: sudo ppa-purge ppa: <repository-name> / <subdirectory> - Per ulteriori informazioni, vedere http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<cristian_c> valentino, sudo ppa-purge ppa:n-muench/vlc
<valentino> appena fatto
<valentino> è stato istintivo :D
<valentino> stavolta
<valentino> ho rimosso entrambia dire la verità
<cristian_c> valentino, sudo ppa-purge ppa:videolan/master-daily
<valentino> http://pastebin.com/WgXqEzTN
<cristian_c> spero tu abbia fatto anche per l'altro
<valentino> per n-muench/vlc ?
<valentino> si l'ho fatto
<cristian_c> sì
<cristian_c> valentino, sudo apt-get update
<valentino> http://pastebin.com/TnxSGrXD
<valentino> update eseguito
<valentino> gli do apt-get install vlc ?
<valentino> ora funge
<valentino> ho installato vlc
<cristian_c> lol
<valentino> vediamo che versione mi mette però
<Carlin0> quella dei repo
<valentino> cristian perdona la mia ignoranza
<Carlin0> !info vlc
<ubot-it> vlc (source: vlc): multimedia player and streamer. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.1.2-2build2 (trusty), package size 1170 kB, installed size 3604 kB
<valentino> tu sarai pure un hacker (in senso buono s'intende)ma io mi reputo un utente medio
<valentino> che gli piace capirci qualcosa e smanettarci
<valentino> poi combino sempre qualche guaio e cerco di risolvere come posso
<cristian_c> no, qui di hacker c'è solo hackerqui e anonymousconvoi
<cristian_c> che però sono andati via...
<cristian_c> :P
<valentino> così credo che qualcosa imparerò
<valentino> per hacker si può intendere anche una persona molto in qualsiasi attività o sbaglio ?
<cristian_c> valentino, molto semplicemente, cerca di stare alla larga dai ppa
<Carlin0> !hacker | valentino
<cristian_c> se vuoi mantenere un sistema stabile
<ubot-it> valentino: http://diventaunhacker.altervista.org/hacker/guida.swf
<cristian_c> Carlin0, uhm
<krabador> valentino, utente medio non è un'offesa, completamente il contrario, ma solo se legge la documentazione
<krabador> valentino, evitando di usare il sistema col martello
<krabador> leggendo la documentazinoe
<krabador> e chiedendo qui, in caso di dubbi
<valentino> sono un po restio a mettermi a leggere pagine su pagine, preferisco imparare con la pratica (lo so che non va bene XD )
<valentino> perchè poi faccio di questi casini e non so dove mettere le mani ;D
<Carlin0> !chat | valentino
<ubot-it> valentino: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<valentino> ma questa è la parte seconda della storia XD
<valentino> sorry
<Carlin0> vieni di la valentino
<cuppls> c'è nessuno?
<krabador> !ciao | cuppls
<ubot-it> cuppls: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<cuppls> ciao! tu mi hai aiutato qualche giorno fa
<cuppls> ho un acer es1 511 c1ms e ubuntu non si spegne
<cuppls> ieri sotto consiglio di carlin0 e cristian ho messo xubuntu per vedere se andava megio essendo meno pesante
<krabador> cuppls, di quel notebook, sembra che non tutto l'harware è linux digeribile
<cuppls> ma non cambia nulla..mi ha detto carlin0 che potrei aggiornare il processore e che krabador sapeva come fare!
<Carlin0> cuppls, io non ho detto ciò
<krabador> cuppls, puoi aggiornare il processore, ma il problema dello spegnimento non dipende dalla cpu
<cuppls> scusami era cristian allora
<krabador> cuppls, in ogni caso in un notebook, puoi farlo solo se è uno dei rari che ha la cpu sostituibile
<krabador> cuppls, quasi tutti ce l'hanno saldata
<krabador> e non sostituibile/upgradabile
<cuppls> ah ok, è un aggiornamento fisico
<valentino> perchè vlc mi crasha quando aprò un .mkv x265 ?
<krabador> valentino, perchè non è supportato x265, e magari il ppa l'hai messo proprio seguendo una guida per tale codec...
<valentino> lìho appena messo il ppa
<valentino> prima funzionava
<cristian_c> cuppls, quali comandi hai provato?
<krabador> non hai purgato?
<valentino> dici a me krabador ?
<krabador> si
<valentino> ho dato sudo apt-get install vlc-plugin-libde265
<cuppls> quali comandi di cosa?
<cristian_c> !formati
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'formati'
<valentino> l'altra volta ero passato a vlc 2.2.0 e fungeva mi pare ora sono alla 2.1.4 mi sa che per questo non va
<krabador> valentino, libde265 è installabile solo tramire repositories esterni. Non rispondiamo di software installato tramire tali risorse
<valentino> aha quindi
<valentino> devo attivare i repo esterni
<valentino> ok
<valentino> ora ho capito
<cristian_c> valentino, lsb_release -a
<Carlin0> valentino, NON devi attivare repo esterni
<valentino> alin@alin-Aspire-5742G:~$ lsb_release -a
<valentino> No LSB modules are available.
<valentino> Distributor ID:	Ubuntu
<valentino> Description:	Ubuntu 14.04.2 LTS
<valentino> Release:	14.04
<cristian_c> !info vlc
<ubot-it> vlc (source: vlc): multimedia player and streamer. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.1.2-2build2 (trusty), package size 1170 kB, installed size 3604 kB
<cristian_c> mmmmmm
<cristian_c> <valentino> l'altra volta ero passato a vlc 2.2.0 e fungeva mi pare ora sono alla 2.1.4 mi sa che per questo non va
<valentino> comunque la release è 14.04 il codename è trusty e la descrizione è 14.04.2 lts
<valentino> no LSB modules available
<cristian_c> valentino, dpkg -l | grep vlc
<cristian_c> valentino, su pastebin
<valentino> ok:P
<valentino> http://pastebin.com/xGtwE8as
<cristian_c> rc  libvlccore8                                           3.0.0~~git20150304+r59625+33~ubuntu14.04.1          i386         base library for VLC and its modules
<cristian_c> è doppio
<cristian_c> ii  libvlccore7                                           2.1.4-0ubuntu14.04.1                                i386         base library for VLC and its modules
<cristian_c> valentino, apri un terminale
<valentino> si
<cristian_c> valentino, dpkg -l | egrep "^rc" | cut -d ' ' -f3
<cristian_c> valentino, su pastebin
<valentino> cut: l'opzione richiede un argomento --"f"
<valentino> sorry
<cristian_c> valentino, posta tutto completo di comando
<valentino> midice
<valentino> libgcrypt20:i386 e libvlccore8
<cristian_c> valentino, sudo dpkg --purge `dpkg -l | egrep "^rc" | cut -d ' ' -f3`
<valentino> http://pastebin.com/NcBira9M
<cristian_c> valentino, riapri vlc
<valentino> cosa sono queste 2 cose che ho rimosso ?
<valentino> aperto vlc
<cristian_c> valentino, quello che hai rimosso è libvlccore8 mezzo installato
<valentino> ok, ora ?
<cristian_c> valentino, prova
<valentino> idem
<valentino> crasha  subito aprendo un file .mkv x265
<valentino> in mmmmmmmmmmm
<valentino> è matrix revolutions
<valentino> :P
<valentino> i porno li vedi tranquillamente in hd sui loro siti ahahahah
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> valentino,
<cristian_c> valentino, se imposti il log di vlc, cosa ottieni?
<valentino> senza dover installare e combattere con plugin e roba varia e chiedo scusa in anticipo per questo sproloquio
<LoZioNe> esistono appositi convertori...daje ;)
<valentino> non l'ho mai impostato
<cristian_c> valentino, impostalo
<Carlin0> ma vlc apre tutto non servono convertitori
<cristian_c> recupera il log
<krabador> valentino, si , controlla i l log di vlc
<valentino> come devo fare ? XD
<valentino> in ogni caso, non credo che potrò recuperarlo
<cristian_c> valentino, come mai?
<cristian_c> valentino, Strumenti -> Messaggi
<cristian_c> Verbosità
<valentino> perchè questo hdd su cui ho ubuntu è diverso da quello nel quale avevo vlc che leggeva i x265
<cristian_c> da 0 a salire
<cristian_c> se ti posta messaggi
<cristian_c> valentino, che c'entra l'hard disk?
<valentino> mi era caduto il portatile e ho dovuto comprare un altro hdd
<valentino> che ne so credevo che lo potevo trovare salvato lì
<valentino> da qualche parte
<cristian_c> se i video crashano su questo pc con vlc, allora il log lo puoi recuperare
<cristian_c> valentino, hai appena detto che se ora fai partire vlc col video, crasha
<cristian_c> sbaglio?
<valentino> nei messaggi è vuoto
<cristian_c> valentino, è a 0?
<cristian_c> Verbosità
<valentino> errori 0  debug 2  avvisi 1
<cristian_c> valentino, com'è impostato ora?
<valentino> come si imposta appena lo installi
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> valentino, ci sono i tasti freccia
<cristian_c> puoi passare facilmente da 0 a 2
<valentino> si
<cristian_c> impostalo, poi chiudi la finestra e riprova
<cristian_c> e guarda i messaggi
<valentino> su quale voce lo devo impostare
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> 2 debug
<valentino> oooo
<cristian_c> ?
<valentino> ora funge O.O
<valentino> e l'ho messo su debug
<cristian_c> ma va?
<valentino> bene per ora
<valentino> http://pastebin.com/G5WPQEy2
<valentino> niente ho provato a saltare più avanti e dopo un po si è chiuso
<valentino> ora ricrasha
<krabador> valentino, vai col log
<cristian_c> valentino, quando hai problemi con vlc, controlla sempre i log
<cristian_c> e fai ricerche
<cristian_c> riguardo i messaggi di errore
<krabador> valentino, abbi pazienza, ma che scheda video, e che driver stai usando?
<valentino> dove lo trovo il log ?
<valentino> ho un pc ibrido
<valentino> ho sia una nvidia
<valentino> sia intel
<valentino> e uso bumblebee
<cristian_c> valentino, sempre finestra Messaggi
<krabador> valentino, dpkg -l | grep vdpau
<cristian_c> da dove li hai presi prima?
<valentino> http://pastebin.com/E67wvedP
<valentino> il problema è che prima mi ha dato tipo 30000 righe nel log
<valentino> e non saprei proprio dove andare a cercare e come interpretare
<krabador> valentino, dpkg -l | grep vdpau
<valentino> http://pastebin.com/E67wvedP
<krabador> vlc ---- strumenti --- preferenze --- tutto --- ingresso codificatori --- codificatori video --- ffmpeg
<valentino> comunque voglio ringraziarvi tutti per l'aiuto che mi avete dato
<valentino> ma soprattutto per la pazienza che avete avuto nei miei confronti :)
<krabador> decodifica hardware  , seleziona decodificatore video VDPAU
<krabador> salvi
<krabador> chiudi
<krabador> riavvii
<krabador> vlc
<valentino> alla volce decodifica con accelerazione hardware mi dà 3 voci
<krabador> optirun vlc
<krabador> da terminale
<valentino> disabilita, automatico e video acceleratio (VA) API
#ubuntu-it 2015-03-05
<valentino> a cosa serve questo comando ?
<krabador> valentino, come l'hai trovata selezionata la voce?
<valentino> disabilita
<krabador> com'era impostata
<krabador> allora, prova video accelerato
<krabador> chiudi
<krabador> salva
<valentino> ora provo
<krabador> poi riapri vlc con optirun vlc
<valentino> nein
<krabador> da terminale
<valentino> ora provo
<krabador> se aspettassi
<krabador> leggeresti
<valentino> scusate:P
<valentino> ora va
<valentino> ma a cosa serve questo comando ?
<krabador> per usare l'nvidia
<krabador> quando vuoi usare esclusivamente l'nvidia, devi aprire il terminale, optirun <software>
<valentino> prima andava con intel ?
<krabador> valentino, si
<valentino> e come posso impostare il sistema ad appoggiarsi solo a nvidia ?
<krabador> valentino, non puoi e non conviene
<valentino> comunque la prima volta ha funzionato ora torna a crashare
<valentino> comuque sticavoli
<valentino> domani in qualche modo risolvo
<valentino> perchè non posso e perchè non mi conviene ?
<krabador> "in qualche modo risolvo" ovvero?
<krabador> valentino, perchè la doppia scheda in linux, grazie ad nvidia, funziona in questo modo
<valentino> vado all'università di tor vergata....c'è un linux group di ingegneri che mi aiuteranno
<krabador> valentino, e oggi non potevi andare?
<valentino> non avevo il portatile con me
<krabador> peccato.
<valentino> e poi come avrei potuto importunare voi per tutto questo tempo se risolvevo ??? :D
<krabador> noi non siamo qui per te.
<valentino> sono molto contento nel sentirlo dire
<valentino> e vi ringrazio infinitamente
<valentino> per l'aiuto che mi avete dato fin'ora
<krabador> ma sei comunque il benvenuto.
<valentino> comunque sapreste per caso indicarmi qualche buon pdf che mi spieghi tutti i trucchetti e le cose che avete appreso ?
<valentino> uno completo
<valentino> su ubuntu mi riferisco
<valentino> o su linux in generale magari
<krabador> valentino, "<krabador> noi non siamo qui per te." --- > fino ad adesso , la tua problematica riguardava vlc, che ha un canale apposito e delle risorse da consultare
<krabador> !documentazione  | valentino
<ubot-it> valentino: Documentazione ufficiale http://help.ubuntu-it.org - Documentazione della comunità http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Documentazione - Gruppo documentazione: pagina principale http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoDocumentazione
<valentino> giusto
<valentino> però diciamo che era una problematica di vlc/ubuntu :D
<valentino> scherzi a parte
<krabador> no, è una problematica vlc e basta.
<valentino> grazie dell'aiuto e della pazienza
<krabador> buon proseguimento
<valentino> scusate se magari vi ho fatto perdere tutto questo tempo
<valentino> buona notte :)
<LoZioNe> buongiorno molesti ^^
<glpiana> ola
<vlt> Ciao
<valentino> giorno :)
<widecurio64> salve a tutti
<valentino> salve
<widecurio64> vorrei installare kubuntu 14.10 sul mio pc, ma quando lo avvio la risoluzione è bassissima!
<widecurio64> e nelle impostazioni non la posso alzare
<autumn> salve.. come mai non riesco mai ad aprire il software center?
<autumn> a volte mi da finestra di errore.. a volte non apre e basta
<glpiana> autumn, apri un terminale
<glpiana> autumn, scrivi: sudo apt-get update
<glpiana> !paste | autumn
<ubot-it> autumn: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<autumn> glpiana: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10539143/
<glpiana> autumn, sudo apt-get upgrade
<autumn> rilinko?
<glpiana> autumn, dimmi solo se ha installato qualcosa o meno e se ha dato errore
<autumn> mi dice che bisogna scaricare 400 mb di archivio e mi chiede la conferma
<autumn> lo faccio?
<glpiana> autumn, se non hai problemi di connessione, sì
<autumn> va bene
<autumn> glpiana sei a conoscenza di come far funzionare onedrive (un servizio microsoft) con ubuntu?
<glpiana> autumn, no, ma posso informarmi
<autumn> ho letto di un programma per ubuntu di nome otixo... ma non so se è ufficiale
<glpiana> non lo è
<autumn> se hai modo di vedere come posso fare
<glpiana> autumn, vedo che ci sono un po' di possibilità, nulla nei repo ufficiali. leggo anche però che puoi accedere a one drive via web, cosa che ti consiglierei fino a soluzioni più stabili
<autumn> ah... direttamente dal browser
<glpiana> autumn, leggo che sui server di otixo devi registrarti
<autumn> ma se posso anche con onedrive provo cosi
<bewe> ciao
<barrnet> ciao
<barrnet> qualcuno si intende di raid?
<cristian_c> barrnet, ola
<bewe> potete darmi una mano? sto cercando di creare una live USB Ubuntu...
<barrnet> bewe, se stai creando il disco da ubuntu c'è l'utily di sistema crea disco di avvio (funge anche per le chiavette usb), su windows puoi usare l'ottimo unetbootin
<bewe> sono su WIn
<barrnet> io al momento sono in un caloroso sgabuzzino di un cesso a sistemare un povero server con l'mbr sminchiato
<barrnet> da live (xubuntu) vedo tutti i dati senza alcun problema su ambo i dischi, è l'mbr andato... lo devo riparare sul primo disco?
<bewe> quindi con unetbootin creo una live USB Ubuntu...?
<barrnet> si
<bewe> ok ci provo. graziE!
<bewe> ciao
<bewe> ho difficoltà a creare una Ubuntu Live USB
<bewe> potete aiutarmi?
<bewe> sono su WIN7, ho scaricato Ububntu 14.04.2
<bewe> ho provato con UNetbootin ma bootando poi da chiavetta il pc mi da errore
<bewe> che fare?
<krabador> !usbwin | bewe
<ubot-it> bewe: Scarica Universal USB Installer (http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/) | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB (guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows) | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<bewe> ok grazie
<bewe> ma su usb ci metto la versione "normale" di ubuntu per desktop o ce n'è una specifica per le usb live?
<jester-> sera
<dorohero> ciao a tutti
<dorohero> con chromium non riesco a vedere i video sapete aiutarmi?
<cristian_c> !dettagli | dorohero
<ubot-it> dorohero: Per favore dacci dettagli completi. Per esempio "Ho un problema con..., sto usando Ubuntu versione... con interfaccia.... Quando provo a fare..., ottengo questo output: ..., ma mi sarei aspettato che facesse..."
<dorohero> ubuntu versione 14.04
<dorohero> con firefox vedo gli stessi video in maniera corretta
<cristian_c> dorohero, quali video?
<dorohero> dal sito dailymotion
<cristian_c> ok
<dorohero> in streaming
<cristian_c> dorohero, flash?
<dorohero> come posso controllare il flash?
<cristian_c> dorohero, installa pepper
<dorohero> provo
<cristian_c> dorohero, chromium necessita di pepper per far fungere video flash
<jester-> o meglio mettere il cromo stable da sito gogol che lo ha incorporato
<dorohero> installato devo riavviare chomium?
<cristian_c> dorohero, penso di sì
<dorohero> chiudo a dopo grazie cmq
<cristian_c> lol
<dorohero> rieccomi  mi dispiace non funziona
<cristian_c> dorohero, apri chromium
<cristian_c> dorohero, digita nella barra degli indirizzi: about:plugins
<cristian_c> dorohero, digita anche nel terminale: dpkg -l | egrep 'flash|gnash|swf|spark'
<cristian_c> dorohero, entrambi i risultati su pastebin
<cristian_c> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<dorohero> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10540854/
<dorohero> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10540891/
<cristian_c> dorohero, e mica l'hai installato pepper
<cristian_c> ecco perché
<cristian_c> dorohero, ora, perché hai installato gnash?
<dorohero> era gia installato gnash
<dorohero> ricontrollo pepper
<cristian_c> dorohero, non c'è molto da controllare, non l'hai proprio installato
<cristian_c> dorohero, perché hai installato gnash?
<jester-> dorohero: gnash non si è mai installato da solo
<dorohero> l'avevo installato giorni fa
<dorohero> pepper mi da installato
<cristian_c> dorohero, dove?
<dorohero> nell'ubuntu software center
<cristian_c> dorohero, posta screenshot
<cristian_c> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<dorohero> http://imageshack.com/a/img538/8785/skENKT.png
<cristian_c> dorohero, non il pacchetto pepper
<cristian_c> ma pepperflashplugin
<lasn> salve, qualcuno potrebbe aiutarmi con l'installazione
<lasn> di un pacchetto a 64bit su sistema 32bit?
<cristian_c> dorohero, almeno leggi le descrizioni di ciò che vai a installare
<sergio71> Sono principiante e non riesco a istallare i driver che possiedo sul diso della scheda wifi
<cristian_c> lasn, che devi installare?
<lasn> viber: www.viber.com
<cristian_c> sergio71, apri terminale
<cristian_c> !chat | lasn
<ubot-it> lasn: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<lasn> il fatto è che devo installare un pacchetto 64bit su sistema 32bit
<sergio71> Gembrid usb
<lasn> quindi è inerente ad ubuntu...
<lasn> volevo solo sapere come fare
<cristian_c> !info pepper
<ubot-it> pepper (source: pepper): Source code repository statistics and report tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.2-3 (trusty), package size 249 kB, installed size 670 kB
<cristian_c> sergio71, digita: lshw -C network
<sergio71> Volevo sapere come fare passo passo
<cristian_c> lasn, qui si da supporto solo a pacchetti presenti nei repository ufficiali
<lasn> ok
<cristian_c> lasn, se parliamo di software
<cristian_c> sergio71, posta il risultato su pastebin
<cristian_c> !paste | sergio71
<ubot-it> sergio71: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<dorohero> grazie mille problema chromium risolto
<cristian_c> dorohero, perfetto
<antoniofrontt> http://chat.ubuntu-it.org/
<antoniofrontt> ciao a tutti, sono da poco passato ad Ubuntu e avevo la versione 13.10. ho subito aggiornato alla 14.04 ma graficamente non è cambiato niente, e non riesco a trovare il modo di attivare la dash (barra delle applicazioni a sinistra) qualcuno mi può aiutare?
<valentino> sera
<Rebecca92> !img
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'img'
<Rebecca92> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Matsetes> Ciao!
<Matsetes> Il mio Ubuntu si avvia con uno schermo nero... =(
<cristian_c> !dettagli | Matsetes
<ubot-it> Matsetes: Per favore dacci dettagli completi. Per esempio "Ho un problema con..., sto usando Ubuntu versione... con interfaccia.... Quando provo a fare..., ottengo questo output: ..., ma mi sarei aspettato che facesse..."
<Matsetes> OK!
<Matsetes> Ubuntu aggiornato ieri all'ultima versione. Unity, dopo il Grub fa il caricamento ed avvia il SO, ma lo schermo resta nero. Ho provato con kernel vecchi, ma stessa storia. Quando ho aggiornato avevo pochissimi MB di spazio
<cristian_c> Matsetes, entra in recovery
<Matsetes> Fatto, ma ho provato con varie opzioni e non fanno nulla
<cristian_c> Matsetes, intanto entra in recovery
<Matsetes> E poi?
<cristian_c> Matsetes, un attimo
<Matsetes> Scusami...
<cristian_c> Matsetes, stai chattando da un altro dispositivo?
<Matsetes> No, perché?
<cristian_c> Matsetes, così ti si può aiutare meglio
<cristian_c> mentre chatti puoi operare allo stesso tempo
<Matsetes> Ok, dammi 5 minuti =)
<Matsetes_> Eccomi
<Matsetes_> Sul cell e su recovery
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> entra in una shell di root
<Matsetes_> Ok
<cristian_c> Matsetes_, poi digita: df -h
<Matsetes_> Yep
<Matsetes_> Mi elenca tipo le partizioni, ma quelle ntfs non sono corrette
<cristian_c> Matsetes_, posta una foto
<cristian_c> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<kew> 'sera
<Matsetes_> http://imgur.com/GdYLtLD
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> Matsetes_,
<Matsetes_> Dimmi tutto
<heidy130383> non riesco a istallare su ubuntu 10.04 la brother dcp 7030
<cristian_c> Matsetes_, digita: ls /home
<heidy130383> ok
<Matsetes_> Yep, poi, dove vado?
<heidy130383> mi dice che non trova file o directoy
<heidy130383> ok è una chat pubblica l'ho capito ora
<heidy130383> qualcuno mi può aiutare devo stampare dei testi e la stampante mi è impazzita
<cristian_c> Matsetes_, cosa esce?
<Matsetes_> La mia home
<cristian_c> heidy130383, scusa, la 10.04 è obsoleta da anni
<Matsetes_> matsetes
<cristian_c> Matsetes_, du -h /home/matsetes
<cristian_c> heidy130383, scusa, la 10.04 è obsoleta da anni
<heidy1303831> scusate ma sono una principiante totale che si è innamorata di ubuntu
<heidy1303831> ma me l'hanno istallato ed io non l'ho mai aggiornata
<Matsetes_> Tu
<Matsetes_> Heidy ti conviene aggiornarlo..  =)
<cristian_c> heidy1303831, allora, scaricati una ubuntu aggiornata
<cristian_c> !download | heidy1303831
<ubot-it> heidy1303831: download is http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ o http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ o http://www.ubuntu-it.org/download
<cristian_c> heidy1303831, di che pc si tratta?
<Matsetes_> cristian_c fatto
<heidy1303831> un hp
<cristian_c> Matsetes_, posta una schermata
<cristian_c> heidy1303831, puoi essere più precisa?
<cristian_c> puoi fornire un minimo di caratteristiche?
<cristian_c> o il modello di pc
<cristian_c> oltre che la marca, che sappiamo è hp
<heidy1303831> hp pavillon dv2000
<cristian_c> ok
<Matsetes_> cristian_c il log ha fatto tantissime pagine...
<Matsetes_> Mi sembra che abbia elencato tutto ciò che c'è in home
<heidy1303831> ma quindi basta che mi scarico una nuova versione di ubuntu? ma io non saprei neanche istallarlo
<cristian_c> Matsetes_, ok
<cristian_c> asp
<heidy1303831> è tutto automatico
<heidy1303831> ?
<cristian_c> Matsetes_, du -h /home
<cristian_c> heidy1303831, allora, nel wiki ci sono le istruzioni per l'installazione
<cristian_c> heidy1303831, tu andrai a scaricare il file .iso
<cristian_c> un'immagine dell'so
<Matsetes_> cristian_c idem, ma aggiunge anche /home alla fine
<cristian_c> che dovrai masterizzare su un disco, per ottenere un sistema live
<cristian_c> da usare così o per installare il sistema stesso sull'hard disk
<cristian_c> Matsetes_, un attimo
<cristian_c> Matsetes_, du -sh /home/matsetes
<heidy1303831> quindi non basta che lo aggiorno ?
<Matsetes_> cristian_c ok
<cristian_c> heidy1303831, non è più possibile dalla 10.04
<cristian_c> i server sono spenti da un pezzo
<cristian_c> Matsetes_, posta schermata
<heidy1303831> ok...quindi niente devo trovare un tecnico ho capito..uff
<heidy1303831> io rischio di fare danni anche perchè è diviso in due partizioni
<heidy1303831> una di windows e l'altra con ubuntu
<cristian_c> heidy1303831, non è poi così difficile
<heidy1303831> che è quella che uso
<cristian_c> heidy1303831, a maggior ragione, invece di installare prova il sistema in modalità live
<heidy1303831> che non è istallato?
<cristian_c> poi ,semmai, nell'installer c'è l'opzione per reinstallare ubuntu usando il disco
<cristian_c> heidy1303831, in modalità live non viene installata
<heidy1303831> ma posso tenermi il mio ubuntu 10.04 lo stesso?
<Matsetes_> cristian_c dice solo 109G /home/matsetes
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> heidy1303831, è sconsigliato
<heidy1303831> oook
<cristian_c> heidy1303831, non puoi installare dai repository, hai roba vecchia, e sopratutto nessun aggiornamenti di sicurezza
<cristian_c> sopratutto non è più supportata
<cristian_c> vecchia di cinque anni
<heidy1303831> ok
<heidy1303831> devo farmi istallare l'ultimo e aggiornarlo sempre corretto?
<cristian_c> heidy1303831, è un pc del 2007, a quanto vedo
<heidy1303831> si
<cristian_c> dubito che unity ci giri bene
<cristian_c> heidy1303831, sì, scarica pure la 14.10 o la 14.04
<cristian_c> heidy1303831, io avevo quel processore
<cristian_c> heidy1303831, scaricati xubuntu o lubuntu
<cristian_c> sono più adatti a un hardware così vecchio
<heidy1303831> cmq per ora funziona molto bene
<heidy1303831> l'unico problema è che non mi riconosce più la stampante
<heidy1303831> è molto stabile
<cristian_c> dubito che driver siano compatibili con una ubuntu così vecchia
<cristian_c> Matsetes_,
<cristian_c> Matsetes_, probabilmente hai la home piena
<heidy1303831> bhe cmq niente ragazzi vi ringrazio
<Matsetes_> Yep, ho tolto 4GB apposta
<Matsetes_> ringrazia solo cristian
<heidy1303831> per ora ho la sicurezza che non mi funzionerà la stampante fino a quando non aggiorno
<cristian_c> heidy1303831, per la verità
<heidy1303831> saluti particolari a Cristian : -)
<cristian_c> heidy1303831, puoi provare pure la stampante in live
<cristian_c> heidy1303831, senza installare ubuntu
<cristian_c> forse funzionerà
<heidy1303831> ma io non saprei come fare questa cosa
<cristian_c> a maggior ragione , scaricala e masterizzala
<heidy1303831> cmq mi informerò
<cristian_c> heidy1303831, scarichi xubuntu ad esempio
<cristian_c> ok
<heidy1303831> scarico Xububtu- masterizzo cd-.inserisco nel pc-
<heidy1303831> e fa tutto da solo spero
<heidy1303831> *xubuntu
<heidy1303831> sentite ma una guida semplice semplice per l'utilizzo di UBUNTU non c'è?
<heidy1303831> fatta per un'utente che sa solo accendere il pc e usare windows
<heidy1303831> io il terminale l'ho usato oggi per la prima volta in tutta la mia vita
<cristian_c> heidy1303831, sì, scarichi, masterizzi, e poi fai il boot da dvd
<cristian_c> heidy1303831, nessun terminale
<cristian_c> salvo casi rari, il terminale non serve
<cristian_c> per questa cosa
<cristian_c> heidy1303831, l'unica è impostare il bios
<cristian_c> per fare il boot da dvd
<cristian_c> in modo che il pc faccia partire ciò che c'è sul dvd
<Matsetes_> Heidy, solo una cosa. Una volta che avvia il cd non mettere installa, ma prova
<cristian_c> invece che quello presente sull'hard disk
<heidy1303831> ok
<heidy1303831> impostare il BIOS
<heidy1303831> e prova
<heidy1303831> va beh che dio me la mandi buona
<Matsetes_> Buona fortuna
<heidy1303831> al massimo se mi dite se esiste un centro assistenza in zona PAVIA sono più tranquilla
<heidy1303831> ahahhah
<Matsetes_> cristian_c mo che faccio?
<cristian_c> Matsetes_, du -h /home
<cristian_c> ops
<cristian_c> Matsetes_, du -h /
<cristian_c> scusa
<cristian_c> :D
<cristian_c> heidy1303831, puoi tornare qui, in caso di dubbi o problemi
<heidy1303831> ooook
<heidy1303831> forse sarà meglio procurarmi un secondo pc
<heidy1303831> grazie a tutti e buona notte
<Matsetes_> Buonanotte
<Matsetes_> cristian_c sta facendo log a non finire
<Matsetes_> Fatto
<cristian_c> heidy1303831, di niente
<cristian_c> Matsetes_, mmmm
<cristian_c> un attimo
<Matsetes_> Tutto il tempo che vuoi =)
<cristian_c> Matsetes_, du -h --max-depth=0 /
<cristian_c> ops
<cristian_c> Matsetes_, du -h --max-depth=1 /
<cristian_c> scusa
<Matsetes_> http://imgur.com/ivQCrKa
<cristian_c> Matsetes_, non si vede tutto il comando
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> Matsetes_, du -h --max-depth=1 /
<cristian_c> Matsetes_, cosa c'è dopo /?
<Matsetes_> Niente tu mi hai fatto scrivere quello
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> Matsetes_, pwd
<Matsetes_> Mi dice /root
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> Matsetes_, posta schermata
<cristian_c> comunque, forse ho capito
<cristian_c> Matsetes_, cd /
<cristian_c> Matsetes_,  e poi: du -h --max-depth=1
<Matsetes_> Come scorro su la pagina?
<cristian_c> mmmmm
<cristian_c> Matsetes_, al comando du?
<Matsetes_> Già, mi fa un log di tipo due schermate, ma ora vedo solo la fine
<cristian_c> mmmmm
<cristian_c> Matsetes_,  e poi: du -h --max-depth=1 | less
<Matsetes_> http://imgur.com/XnVvb3H
<Matsetes_> Quarto la fine di prima
<cristian_c> ?
<Matsetes_> *questo
<Matsetes_> La parte finale dell'output è uguale
<cristian_c> Matsetes_, posta una schermata
<Matsetes_> http://imgur.com/oFr7FSq
<Matsetes_> Strano :alla fine ci sono i due punti
<cristian_c> Matsetes_, hai quasi 3 GB di cestino
<cristian_c> Matsetes_, puoi usare i tasti freccia per salire o scendere
<Matsetes_> cristian_c possibile: avevo eliminato due film
<cristian_c> Matsetes_, puoi recuperare spazio
<cristian_c> e anche significativamente
<Matsetes_> Certo, lo so, ma lo avrei fatto si fosse accesso il pc
<cristian_c> Matsetes_, puoi farlo anche da recovery
<cristian_c> nessuno te lo impedisce
<Matsetes_> Per ora ho momentaneamente tolto 4GB dal live
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> mah
<Matsetes_> Sì, ma preferisco farlo con calma una volta acceso se riesco
<Matsetes_> Hai idea del problema?
<cristian_c> Matsetes_, comunque, scorri e posta anche la prima parte dell'output
<Matsetes_> Non scorre: le frecce mi fanno passare i vecchi comandi inseriti
<cristian_c> Matsetes_, ma non c'erano i due punti?
<Matsetes_> Yep, ho scorso e poi sono spariti
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> allora posta la schermata
<Matsetes_> http://imgur.com/1fLUeaQ
<cristian_c> Matsetes_, 109 GB di home
<cristian_c> potrebbe essere una causa
<cristian_c> Matsetes_, se hai documenti nella home, prova a fare un po' di backup da live
<Matsetes_> Ho abbastanza dei backup perché?
<cristian_c> Matsetes_, per liberare un po' la home
<cristian_c> Matsetes_, per il resto, digita: sudo apt-get update | less
<Matsetes_> Cosa cambia? Ha funzionato fino a quando aveva 100MB liberi...
<cristian_c> Matsetes_, digita il comando
<Matsetes_> Solo errori
<Matsetes_> Ma dubito che possa connettersi da terminale
<cristian_c> Matsetes_, ah, giusto
<cristian_c> Matsetes_, allora, in realtà potresti farlo
<cristian_c> Matsetes_, come si connette il pc
<cristian_c> ?
<Matsetes_> Wireless
<cristian_c> Matsetes_, se hai il cavo, è abbastanza semplice
<Matsetes_> Ahhh vado a cercarlo?
<cristian_c> sì, se possibile
<Matsetes_> Connesso
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> comunque, ho provato con less ora, si può scorrere su e giù, e si esce con 'q'
<cristian_c> Matsetes_, lol
<cristian_c> come hai fatto?
<Matsetes_> No, solo il cavo asd
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> Matsetes_, ora digita: dhclient eth0
<Matsetes_> Non mi esce dall'ultimo log nemmeno con q
<cristian_c> non da quello
<cristian_c> Matsetes_, l'ultimo comando che ti ho dato non usa less
<Matsetes_> E come ne esco?
<cristian_c> già, asp
<cristian_c> Matsetes_, cos'hai digitato?
<Matsetes_> Le frecce per scorrere
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> Matsetes_, intendevo il comando
<Matsetes_> L'apt get update di prima
<cristian_c> Matsetes_, posta una schermata
<cindypergolini> ciao ragazzi!!!hìavevo una partizione sul pc e come programma per le  partizioni usavo GRUB, poi un giorno da windows ho levato la partizione di linux e ora quando accendo il pc mi parte grub rescue.che devo fare?
<cristian_c> !mbr
<ubot-it> Per  ripristinare MBR: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/RipristinoMbrWindows
<cristian_c> cindypergolini, prova a leggere questa guida
<cindypergolini> ma non avevo ubuntu bensì debian
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> cindypergolini, non importa, seguila lo stesso
<cristian_c> cindypergolini, con una live di ubuntu
<Matsetes_> Risolto un poco... cristian_c
<cristian_c> Matsetes_, ?
<cindypergolini> be' grazie
<Matsetes_> http://imgur.com/z0RLMzN
<cristian_c> cindypergolini, anzi, vedere prima una schermata di gparted in live non sarebbe male
<cristian_c> Matsetes_, file system in sola lettura
<cristian_c> Matsetes_, rimontalo anche in scrittura
<cindypergolini> cristianc: gparted?
<cristian_c> cindypergolini, sì
<cristian_c> cindypergolini, è l'editor di partizioni
<Matsetes_> Come cristian_c?
<cindypergolini> ma io la partizione la so fare solo  da windows
<cristian_c> Matsetes_, mounnt -o remount,rw /
<cristian_c> cindypergolini, ma non serve in questo caso per fare partizioni
<cristian_c> ma per vedere la reale situazione del disco
<Matsetes_> http://imgur.com/G6tZ9Zb
<cristian_c> cindypergolini, no privato
<cristian_c> Matsetes_, prima cos'avevi digitato?
<cindypergolini> ho visto.comunque la situazione sul disco già la so.vorrei ripristinare windows e tutti i file,er fare ciò ho fatto un immagine ISO di rescatux
<Matsetes_> Mount - o remount che mi hai detto tu
<cristian_c> Matsetes_, sì, ma prima avevi sbagliato il comando, a quanto vedo
<cristian_c> cindypergolini, rescatux?
<Matsetes_> Non avevo capito che spazi c'erano
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> Matsetes_, mi sembra connesso
<cristian_c> Matsetes_, funza apt-get update?
<Matsetes_> cristian_c  ho provato ora, ma nulla...
<Matsetes_> Tt impossibile recuperare
<cindypergolini> si è come supergrub
<cristian_c> Matsetes_, senza sudo?
<Carlin0> rescatux contiene anche supergrub
<cristian_c> Matsetes_, comunque: ifconfig -a
<cristian_c> cindypergolini, in ogni caso, prova a seguire la guida
<cristian_c> ma senza situazione delle partizioni, difficile dare consigli
<Matsetes_> Ora va, era il cavo che forse è rotto
<cristian_c> lol
<Matsetes_> Fatto,  fatto anche ifconfig
<cindypergolini> la guida mi dice di scaricare un file, ms-sys_2.1.0-1 etc, ma non ho capito bene che cos' è
<cristian_c> Matsetes_, posta schermata
<cristian_c> sopratutto apt-get update
<cristian_c> cindypergolini, serve a ripristinare l'mbr
<cristian_c> ma ripeto, vedere il disco, aiuterebbe molto
<cristian_c> per non sbagliare
<Matsetes_> http://imgur.com/yC0DBTB
<cristian_c> Matsetes_, apt-get update | less
<cindypergolini> che estensione è .deb.? io ora sono su windows e non me lo fa visualizzare.
<cindypergolini> scusa cristian_c
<Matsetes_> http://imgur.com/QWiOhSb
<cristian_c> cindypergolini, sono i pacchetti d'installazione
<cristian_c> pacchetti software
<cristian_c> cindypergolini, una specie di .exe
<cristian_c> anzi, non proprio
<cristian_c> diciamo i Setup.exe
<cristian_c> Matsetes_, bene , allora
<cristian_c> Matsetes_, hai i repo precise di steam
<cristian_c> su trusty
<cristian_c> Matsetes_, ma sopratutto hai aggiunto repository esterni
<cristian_c> detti anche ppa
<cindypergolini> non ho modo di entrare su debian  visto che non ho piu il programma che gestisce le partizioni, non ho modo di utlizzarli
<Matsetes_> Mi servivano
<cristian_c> Matsetes_, cat /etc/apt/sources.list && ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ | less
<cristian_c> cindypergolini, in una live, ti ho detto
<cristian_c> ed è scritto nella guida
<cindypergolini> cristian_c cioè dopo aver messo la live,da lì scarico ms-sys?
<cristian_c> cindypergolini, sì
<cristian_c> oppure ti copi il .deb scaricato
<cristian_c> in ogni caso, lo installi
<cindypergolini> su una pennetta va bene?
<cristian_c> cindypergolini, come preferisci
<Matsetes_> http://imgur.com/Nrmfl7T
<cindypergolini> grazie mille
<cristian_c> cindypergolini, di niente
<cristian_c> Matsetes_, hai molti ppa
<cristian_c> non mi stupisce che non ti parta il sistema
<cristian_c> Matsetes_, che poi non ho capito la necessità del ppa di bumblebee
<cristian_c> !info bumblebee-nvdia
<ubot-it> Package bumblebee-nvdia does not exist in trusty
<cristian_c> !info bumblebee-nvidia
<ubot-it> bumblebee-nvidia (source: bumblebee): NVIDIA Optimus support using the proprietary NVIDIA driver. In component universe, is extra. Version 3.2.1-5 (trusty), package size 3 kB, installed size 38 kB
<cristian_c> Matsetes_, si trova già nei repository di ubuntu
<Matsetes_> Non ricordavo bumblebee per esempio...
<Matsetes_> Cmq nn ne ho aggiunti l'ultima volta, anzi avevo tolto gli ultimi due
<cristian_c> cioè?
<Matsetes_> Avevo rimosso le sorgenti ppa di tox
<cristian_c> Matsetes_, io le vedo
<Matsetes_> Eh,  boh...
<Matsetes_> Mi davano un problema e non faceva gli aggiornamenti allora le avevo rimosse e poi avevo aggiornato
<cristian_c> Matsetes_, molto semplicemente
<Matsetes_> Infine ho spento e non ha più funzionato
<cristian_c> Matsetes_, ti conviene fare un ripristino di sistema
<cristian_c> !ripristino | Matsetes_
<ubot-it> Matsetes_: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<cristian_c> Matsetes_, ppa sono cancro
<Matsetes_> Asd volevo farlo, ma non mi da
<Matsetes_> Opzione aggiorna
<cristian_c> Matsetes_, dipende
<cristian_c> ma tu come avevi installato?
<cristian_c> Matsetes_, hai kubuntu?
<cristian_c> oppure avevi installato con il partizionamento manuale?
<Matsetes_> Ubuntu
<Matsetes_> Partizionamento manuale
<cristian_c> Matsetes_, ecco
<Matsetes_> Ergo?
<cristian_c> in questo caso avevo ipotizzato qualche tempo fa che l'opzione Aggiorna non comparisse in tal caso
<cristian_c> credo che vada aggiornato il wiki con tale indicazione
<cristian_c> *informazione
<cristian_c> Matsetes_, nel tuo caso, puoi ripristinare
<Matsetes_> Ora riprovo, ma mi pare che prima di entrare qui a chiedere non me la fessée
<cristian_c> semplicemente formattando la partizione /
<Matsetes_> *desse
<cristian_c> Matsetes_, in pratica fai partire l'installer
<Matsetes_> Eh, ma così perdo tutto
<cristian_c> Matsetes_, scegli partizionamento manuale
<cristian_c> Matsetes_, aspetta
<cristian_c> Matsetes_, e scegli di formattare soltanto la partizione /
<cristian_c> se compare anche la partizione /home
<cristian_c> che NON va formattata
<Matsetes_> Beh è quella su cui c'è tutto
<cristian_c> Matsetes_, infatti la home non la tocchi
<cristian_c> tocchi solo la /
<cristian_c> come partizione
<Matsetes_> Ma sono sullo stesso sda...
<cristian_c> ovviamente ci devono essere tutte e due
<cristian_c> Matsetes_, se mi posti una schermata dalla live, è meglio
<cristian_c> se ce la fai
<Matsetes_> Arrivo... Sta caricando
<Matsetes_> cristian_c  voglio morire! Non va oltre la schermata del BIOS
<Matsetes_> Non parte nulla...
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> Matsetes_, imposta il bios
<cristian_c> per il boot da dvd
<Matsetes_> Ma era già impostato
<Matsetes_> Usb, poi dvd, poi hd
<cristian_c> hai roba winz?
<Matsetes_> Mi rimane fisso "Acer"
<Matsetes_> Purtroppo ho una partizione Winzozz
<cristian_c> Matsetes_, non è che hai ram o mobo che ti stanno lasciando?
<cristian_c> oppure hard disk
<Matsetes_> Mobo?
<cristian_c> che poi l'hard disk nei primi settori contiene il bootloader
<cristian_c> Matsetes_, mobo = scheda madre
<cristian_c> Matsetes_, a me è capitato con un pc
<cristian_c> a cui ho dovuto fare il funerale
<Matsetes_> Mah, non credo, il pc ha nemmeno un anno... La ram una delle due è più vecchia, ma il resto no
<Matsetes_> Anche a me, due volte, ma questo non ha nemmeno un anno
<cristian_c> se è in garanzia e hai sostituito la ram, o aggiunta
<cristian_c> avrai rotto i sigilli di garanzia
<Matsetes_> Non c'erano sigilli
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> Matsetes_, in ogni caso , potrebbe essere materia per un tecnico
<Matsetes_> Ma un tecnico non mi guarda Ubuntu, è già bene se sa che esiste
<cristian_c> Matsetes_, appunto
<cristian_c> lui deve guardare il pc
<cristian_c> non l'os che ci sta sopra
<cristian_c> anche perché ne userebbe uno proprio
<cristian_c> per fare test
<Matsetes_> Ma Winzozz va che è una meraviglia
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> allora hai roba win
<Matsetes_> Ed anche i linux live
<cristian_c> Matsetes_, ma scusa, ma winz parte?
<cristian_c> hai detto che si blocca a schermata logo acer
<cristian_c> Matsetes_,  hai detto che la live non parte
<Matsetes_> Solo se provo la live solo a volte
<cristian_c> lol
<Matsetes_> Tipo ora
<cristian_c> e questo sì che deve preoccupare
<cristian_c> quando il pc si bloccs
<cristian_c> potrebbero esserci problemi hardware
<cristian_c> a maggior ragione: tecnico
<Matsetes_> Se tolgo il cd va
<Matsetes_> Ma non Ubuntu..
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> va beh, se ne riparla
<cristian_c> io vado , che è tardi
<Matsetes_> Eh, anche io, ma mi viene il nervoso quando non riesco ad usare il pc asd
<cristian_c> ok, riprova domani
<cristian_c> ciao
<cristian_c> notte
<maximus100> Salve ragazzi
<maximus100> Ho un problema con xubuntu
<maximus100> Nn riesco a controllare la luminositá dello schermo
<maximus100> I tasti fn+f9/f10 nn vengono riconosciuti
<maximus100> Qualche idea?
#ubuntu-it 2015-03-06
<akis24> giorno
<glpiana> ola
<Matsetes> Ciao! Ho un problema: dopo l'aggiornamento di alcuni pacchetti Ubuntu quando si avvia dà una schermata nera...
<glpiana> Matsetes, hai idea di quali pacchetti fossero?
<Matsetes> No, ma erano molti perché da un po' avevo un ppa che mi impediva di aggiornare
<Matsetes> Ieri l'ho tolto ed ho aggiornato, ma erano un paio di mesi che non lo facevo
<glpiana> Matsetes, è lo stesso pc da cui stai scrivendo ora?
<neramarea> 'giorno. in chrome è possibile "separare" l'audio di due schede aperte?
<glpiana> neramarea, non c'è supporto per software non contenuto nei repository ufficiali
<Matsetes> glpana no, sono su cell per operare liberamente
<glpiana> !chat | neramarea
<ubot-it> neramarea: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<glpiana> Matsetes, allora dimmi se al boot visualizzi il menu di grub per la scelta del sistema operativo o se si avvia direttamente ubuntu
<Matsetes> No, il grub va,  tanto che Winzozz funziona
<Matsetes> Posso accedervi e tutto
<glpiana> Matsetes, oki, avvia il pc. al menu di grub scegli la seconda riga e dalla schermata successiva scegli la seconda riga (quella con recovery tra parentesi)
<Matsetes> Aggiungo che al momento dell'aggiornamento avevo pochissimi MB liberi sul pc
<glpiana> Matsetes, dimmi se arrivi a un menu con varie voci
<Matsetes> Yep, poi?
<glpiana> Matsetes, una delle voci è terminale di root o qualcosa del genere
<Matsetes> Yep
<Matsetes> Cosa digito?
<glpiana> Matsetes, scegli quella e al prompt dei comandi scrivi: df
<glpiana> così vediamo se davvero non hai spazio libero
<Matsetes> No, l'ho liberato da live cd quando ha iniziato a non funzionare
<glpiana> Matsetes, controlliamo comunque già che ci siamo
<glpiana> Matsetes, una volta che sei sicuro di avere spazio libero, scrivi exit per tornare al menu
<Matsetes> http://imgur.com/O9afpMA
<glpiana> Matsetes, è pieno il disco
<Matsetes> Ma ieri ho tolto 5GB di roba
<glpiana> Matsetes, è comunque pieno, 100%. scrivi: apt-get clean
<glpiana> Matsetes, quando ti ridà il prompt scrivi: df               e leggi la percentuale di fianco a /dev/sda5
<Matsetes> Sono in sola lettura, come lo monto in scrittura?
<glpiana> Matsetes, giusto. scrivi: exit
<glpiana> Matsetes, poi scegli di attivare la rete
<Matsetes> Allora asp che devo collegare i cavi...
<glpiana> Matsetes, dovrebbe dirti già così che attiverò in scrittura il disco. se così non fosse, scegli la voce dpkg, cosa che però darà sicuramente errore.
<glpiana> Matsetes, fai con calma, torno anche io tra 5 minuti
<Matsetes> Fatto
<Matsetes> glpiana sempre 100%, ma ha 246012 disponibile
<glpiana> Matsetes, hai dato apt-get clean ?
<Matsetes> Yep
<Matsetes> Ha liberato quei 246012
<Matsetes> No problem, accedo da live e cancello una ventina di GB di roba
<glpiana> troppo pochi. scrivi dpkg -l | grep linux-image                 vediamo quanti kernel ci sono installati
<Matsetes> Tantissimi credo, la lista era lunghissima
<Matsetes> Liberare 20GB non può servire?
<glpiana> Matsetes, certo che può servire, ma solo se li cancelli definitivamente. se ti sposta la roba nel cestino non libera nulla
<glpiana> Matsetes, per eliminare effettivamente, onvece di canc usa shift+canc, dal file manager della live
<Matsetes> Asd vero! Devo liberare il cestino
<Matsetes> Lololol dove trovo il cestino? Non è tipo trash1000?
<Matsetes> Che diamine di scemo!
<glpiana> Matsetes, nascosto da qualche parte nella home. credo sia nella directory nascosta .config. ma possiamo cercarlo da qui
<glpiana> Matsetes, scrivi: cd /home/tuoutente
<Matsetes> Vabbeh, faccio shift canc e faccio prima
<glpiana> Matsetes, poi entri in .config con: cd .config
<glpiana> dai: ls   e vedi se trovi Trash o roba simile
<glpiana> oki, vada per la live :D
<Matsetes> Liberati 26GB con shift canc
<glpiana> Matsetes, bene, torna alla modalità recovery, riattiva la rete e poi scegli la voce "dpkg"
<Matsetes> Cmq vedo 18 kernel nella lista, ci sono 36 righe
<Matsetes> No, scusa, devo abilitare la rete
<glpiana> sì
<Matsetes> Se riesco a risolvere potrei morire felice
<glpiana> Matsetes, se hai in programmad i farlo a breve evitiamo sto sbattimento :D
<glpiana> Matsetes, dopo aver scelto dpkg, dimmi come termina
<Matsetes> No, le probabilità che io muoia a 22 anni sono poche
<Matsetes> Sta ancora lavorando..
<glpiana> ok
<Matsetes> Ci sta mettendo una vita
<Maximus100> salve
<Maximus100> ho un problema con xubuntu 14.04 sul mio notebook
<Maximus100> qualcuno mi può aiutare?
<glpiana> Matsetes, se era parecchio che non aggiornavi è normale
<glpiana> Maximus100, esponi il tuo problema, chi sa aiutarti lo farà
<Maximus100> grazie. in pratica ho installato xubuntu 14.04 sul mio vecchio notebook hp nx7400
<Maximus100> il problrma è che non riesco a regolare la luminosità dello schermo
<glpiana> Maximus100, in un terminale scrivi: lspci | grep -i vga              e incolla qui la riga che esce
<Matsetes> glpiana fatto
<Maximus100> VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<Maximus100> i tasti fn+f9/f10 non vengono riconosciuti
<glpiana> Matsetes, sei di nuovo al menu ora?
<glpiana> Maximus100, in un terminale scrivi: cat /sys/class/backlight/intel_backlight/brightness
<Matsetes> Yrp
<Matsetes> Yep
<glpiana> Matsetes, scegli ancora dpkg
<Matsetes> Ok
<glpiana> Matsetes, ha terminato?
<Matsetes> Non ancora
<Maximus100> glpiana mi da come risposta: 2744376
<glpiana> Maximus100, mmmm... ascolta, all'accensione del pc visualizzi il menu di scelta del sistema operativo?
<Maximus100> si
<glpiana> Maximus100, oki, allora quando arrivi al menu premi il tasto "e" per editare il boot. cerca la riga che termina con le parole quiet spash  e aggiungi: acpi_backlight=vendor
<Matsetes> glpiana mi si è scaricato il pc dannazione
<glpiana> Matsetes, sicuro sia bloccato? o è venuta la schermata nera?
<Matsetes> Fatto
<glpiana> Matsetes, oki, tornato al menu?
<Matsetes> Sì
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<Matsetes> glpiana ?
<glpiana> Matsetes, ancora dpkg. se termina subito senza output, riavvia con ctrl+alt+canc e vediamo se va
<Matsetes> No, da sempre output
<Matsetes> glpiana
<Matsetes> E ancora una volta dà sempre output
<Matsetes> glpiana ancora output però fa in fretta
<Matsetes> glpiana sembra risolto!
<glpiana> Matsetes, dai dpkg fin che smette di darte output
<glpiana> Matsetes, si avvia correttamente?
<Matsetes> Ho fatto quattro volte, poi autoremove
<Matsetes> Ora si è avviato
<glpiana> Matsetes, apri un terminale
<Matsetes> Ho perso della roba perché avevo provato a fare ripara con il live cd
<Matsetes> Dimmi
<glpiana> Matsetes, sudo apt-get update
<Matsetes> Ok
<glpiana> Matsetes, poi dai sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<memphis> Salve
<Matsetes> Fatto, non ha fatto nulla
<glpiana> Matsetes, bene. dovrebbe essere ok. dicevi che hai perso roba? che cosa hai perso?
<Matsetes> Steam e cartelle a lui legate
<memphis> Devo installare ubuntu su un pc di un'amica. Mi ha chiesto due partizioni, su una ho installato windows 7 ultimate e ho lasciato libera una partizione da 200 gb per installare ubuntu. Sono entrato nel menù "altro" dopo l'installazione e voglio installare Ubuntu su /dev/sda2 da 200 gb. Mi chiede  di modificare la partizione. Cosa ci devo mettere?
<glpiana> Matsetes, ma le hai cancellate?
<Matsetes> No, temo sia perché ho provato a riparare con il live cd
<glpiana> memphis, non ti ha proposto di installare ubuntu di fianco a windows automaticamente?
<glpiana> Matsetes, capito. spero sia materiale che puoi recuperare altrove
<memphis> non voglio farlo io. La mia amica voleva tre partizioni. Su una Windows, su un altra Ubuntu e sulla terza uno spazio libero per archiviare
<Matsetes> Niente di che : i salvataggi li avevo copiati
<glpiana> !partizionamento | memphis
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'partizionamento'
<glpiana> mmm...
<glpiana> !gparted | memphis
<ubot-it> memphis: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/PartizionamentoManuale
<memphis> Comunque mi dice cosi. "Non è stato trovato alcun sistema operativo installato su questo computer. Come procedere?
<memphis> calncella il disco e installa ubuntu
<memphis> cifra l'installazione
<memphis> usa LVM con installazione di ubuntu
<memphis> altro
<memphis> per istallare parallelamente il sistema operativo cosa dovrei fare?
<glpiana> memphis, allora fermati immediatamente, perchè rischi di rovinare l'installazione di windows
<Matsetes> Grazie glpiana ora provo a riavviare
<glpiana> memphis, torna in windows e esegui uno spegnimento completo. se hai opzioni di fast boot o robe del genere, disabilitale. finchè l'installer di ubuntu non vede windows non fare nulla
<glpiana> Matsetes, oki
<memphis> ok.
<Matsetes> glpiana altri problemi
<Matsetes> Alcuni pacchetti non possono essere installato
<glpiana> arrivo
<glpiana> Matsetes, cosa stai cercando di installare?
<Matsetes> Libgl1-mesa-dri:i386
<ExPBoy> ?
<Matsetes> glpiana
<ExPBoy> Matsetes, quella è una libreria ma che pacchetto stai installando?
<Matsetes> Quello mi chiede... Mi dice che devo installare quello e libgl1-mesa-glx:i386
<ExPBoy> ok se non vuoi dire il pacchetto non so come aiutarti
<glpiana> Matsetes, al fine di installare cosa?
<ExPBoy> eh
<Matsetes> Ma mi dice che ha bisogno di quei pacchetti
<b00k3r> giorno
<ExPBoy> Matsetes, chi?
<Matsetes> Steam
<ExPBoy> quindi stai installando steam?
<Matsetes> No, l'ho già fatto, ma per partire chiede quei pacchetti e se metto la password non li installa
<ExPBoy> Matsetes, l'hai installato dai repo ufficiali o da qualche ppa?
<Matsetes> L'ho scaricato da internet
<ExPBoy> eh
<ExPBoy> !indo steam
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'indo steam'
<ExPBoy> ops
<ExPBoy> !info steam
<ubot-it> steam (source: steam): Valve's Steam digital software delivery system. In component multiverse, is extra. Version 1:1.0.0.45-1ubuntu1 (trusty), package size 817 kB, installed size 2731 kB
<Matsetes> Quindi?
<ExPBoy> quindi è sempre meglio usare i repo ufficiali
<ExPBoy> anche perchè pacchetti esterni non sono supportati
<Matsetes> Ma non c'è interno
<ExPBoy> forse parliamo di cose diverse allora
<ExPBoy> !info steam
<ubot-it> steam (source: steam): Valve's Steam digital software delivery system. In component multiverse, is extra. Version 1:1.0.0.45-1ubuntu1 (trusty), package size 817 kB, installed size 2731 kB
<ExPBoy> non è questo?
<Matsetes> Oh, vero, ma su software center non lo faceva vedere
<Matsetes> Ora provo
<ExPBoy> Matsetes, ho verificato e su USC c'è
<ExPBoy> digita steam in ricerca
<sharketto83> Salve,gentilmente qualcuno potrebbe darmi una mano?
<Matsetes> Ora lo ha installato, ma rimane l'altra installazione
<glpiana> !aiuto | sharketto83
<ubot-it> sharketto83: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<sharketto83> ok ty
<sharketto83> allora  vorrei installare ubuntu,ho scaricato tranquillamente la versione  14.04.2 lts,ho messo la .iso sulla usb ma poi quando parte non me lo installa,ho controllato l'impronta ma nonn corrisponde...cosa devo fare?
<ExPBoy> !iso
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<ExPBoy> sharketto83, non devi mettere la iso sulla chiavetta ma masterizzarla
<ExPBoy> !usb
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<sharketto83> ho messo la .iso sulla penna usb tramite unetbootin
<ExPBoy> se fici che l'impronta non corrisponde vuol dire che ci sono stati errori
<ExPBoy> riscaricala
<ExPBoy> da dove l'hai scaricata?
<sharketto83> l'ho scaricata nella sezione download di ubunt-it.org
<ExPBoy> riprova
<ExPBoy> magari prova da qui:  http://releases.ubuntu.com/utopic/
<sharketto83> scarico sempre la .iso e la metto sulla penna usb con  unetbootin giusto?
<ExPBoy> si
<sharketto83> va bene qualsiasi .iso giusto,tanto cmq prendo quella a 64 bit giusto?
<sharketto83> scusate ma sono  neofita ..e vorrei essere sicuro tutto qui
<ExPBoy> ?
<ExPBoy> se hai un pc a 64 si
<sharketto83> si si
<ExPBoy> poi scrichi l'immagine che vuoi installare
<ExPBoy> ubuntu kubuntu lubuntu ...
<ExPBoy> mi raccomando prima di installare prova dal disco live
<ExPBoy> (disco o usb)
<sharketto83> ok allora ci provo..grazie mille ..speriamo bn :)
<sharketto83> grazie per la disponibilità ,spero di risolvere  a presto!
<ExPBoy> :)
<memphis> rieccomi qua
<memphis> c'è ancora glpiana?
<LoZioNe> Buongiorgio a tutti, "se" per caso aggiornassi a kde5 c'è la possibilità di tornare indietro dopo?
<memphis> ho lo stesso problema. Quando installo ubuntu sul lenovo mi dice ancora che non vede nessun sistema operativo installato e non posso procedere alla installazione parallela
<LoZioNe> memphis, che versione di Windows hai sul pc?
<memphis> ho windows 7 ultimate
<memphis> e sto provando ad installare ubuntu 14.02
<LoZioNe> al massimo .04
<memphis> si
<LoZioNe> avvia una Live e partiziona lo spazio che ti serve e riavvia l'installazione dando lo spazio non aloccato a Linux
<memphis> come faccio ad avviare una Live?
<memphis> comunque ho gia 200 gb da dedicare a ubuntu
<memphis> l'hd è gia stato formattato
<LoZioNe> hai già creato le partizioni root e home quindi?
<LoZioNe> o solo dato il tipo di disco?
<LoZioNe> mamphis, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UbuntuLiveUsb
<memphis> quando ho installato windows 7 su un hd vuoto ho partizionato lo spazio. Quindi ho 700 gb e rotti di windows e 200 gb liberi
<LoZioNe> memphis, creati una live come indicato dal link sopra
<LoZioNe> riavvii il pc in Live e installi sullo spazio che hai dedicato
<memphis> ok. ci provo
<memphis> una domanda finale. ma io già lavoro su una pennetta usb
<memphis> ho caricato ubuntu la.
<memphis> devo far partire il cd di ubuntu e creare una  memoria usb con Creatore dischi di avvio?
<LoZioNe> no
<LoZioNe> puoi creare la iso su usb direttamente da Win
<LoZioNe> al posto di venire masterizzata su cd hai la stessa cosa su chiavettaù
<LoZioNe> ah! hai già una usb con Linux sopra?
<LoZioNe> non avevo capito scusa
<LoZioNe> allora avvia direttamente da usb impostando la usb come primaria
<memphis> già fatto
<memphis> non mi riconosce il sistema windows
<memphis> cioe...mi apre la schermata tipica. Prova senza installare, installa, OEM e check
<LoZioNe> sei su live adesso?
<memphis> io scelgo installa e a questo punto dovrebbe partire in parallelo e invece nulla
<LoZioNe> dai Prova senza installare
<memphis> no. Ora sto finendo di rifare il live sulla pennetta usb
<memphis> ok
<LoZioNe> ok
<memphis> ci provo
<memphis> :D
<Guest2015> salve sono u nuovo utente ubuntu che desidera scaricare il vostro sistema operativo, volevo chiedere se durante l'installazione di Ubuntu 14.04.2 LTS i miei dati personali, documenti, foto ecc. vengono eliminati oppure integrati automaticamente.
<Guest2015> voglio sostituire windows con ubuntu e non averli entrambi nel mio PC, quindi mi ponevo la domanda sopra riportata.
<Matsetes> RISOLTO!
<Matsetes> Ci ho messo 21 ore quasi ininterrotte per sistemare... O.O
<LoZioNe> Guest2015, se installi Linux sulla partizione dove hai i dati ovviamente si
<LoZioNe> se crei una nuova partizione su un'altro hd o dividi l'hd no
<AcerE15> Salve a tutti come gia ho scritto in precedenza, posseggo un acer aspire e5-551g-x729la faccio molto breve, ho provato diverse volte ad installare ubuntu nel mio notebook, cambiando anche i parametri del bios fatto sta che l'installazione non avviene o meglio esso si blocca direttamente al grub
<cristian_c> AcerE15, e in live?
<AcerE15> no
<cristian_c> no cosa?
<AcerE15> ah scusami, in live non ho provato io vorrei fare un'installazione pulita e lasciare solo Ubuntu 14.04
<cristian_c> AcerE15, fai una prova in live, prima
<AcerE15> e questo cosa può centrare scusami ?
<cristian_c> AcerE15, magari se in live va, può voler dire qualcosa
<cristian_c> ed è prassi testare l'os su un pc, prima di installarlo
<AcerE15> pero ho provato a fare invece dell'installazione diretta a provarlo prima di isnstallare, ma si blocca lo stesso
<cristian_c> AcerE15, dove si blocca in live?
<cristian_c> AcerE15, comunque, avevi detto di non aver provato
<cristian_c> <AcerE15> ah scusami, in live non ho provato io vorrei fare un'installazione pulita e lasciare solo Ubuntu 14.04
<AcerE15> sempre del grub, si ho pensato stessi dicendo una cosa differente
<cristian_c> AcerE15, allora, avvia una live, e fermati alla schermata del grub
<AcerE15> ok poi ?
<cristian_c> AcerE15, poi fai un fischio
<cristian_c> qui
<LoZioNe> lol
<AcerE15> e ci sono
<cristian_c> AcerE15, ok
<LoZioNe> AcerE15, sei in live adesso?
<cristian_c> AcerE15, posta una schermata
<cristian_c> *foto
<cristian_c> !image | AcerE15
<ubot-it> AcerE15: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<AcerE15> c'è il grub che foto posso fare..................
<cristian_c> AcerE15, postala lo stesso
<cristian_c> per favore
<brainstorming> ciao a tutti
<brainstorming> ho installato ubuntu server su un pc che ha una scheda di rete realtek 8168 e non riesco più a connetterlo in rete... qualcuno ha qualche soluzione? ho provato a seguire questa http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/ConfigurazioneRete/EthernetRealtek ma il driver e la patch non coincidono
<cristian_c> B, C o CP?
<brainstorming> cristian_c parli con me?
<cristian_c> sì
<brainstorming> cristian_c lanciando lspci -v o lshw -c network mi esce un generico realtek rtl811/8168 con driver in uso 8169
<cristian_c> brainstorming, basta guardare gli id
<brainstorming> id 0
<cristian_c> brainstorming, ?
<cristian_c> lol
<brainstorming> boh non ho capito dove guardare xD
<cristian_c> brainstorming, lspci -nn
<krabador> lspci -vnn | grep Realtek
<brainstorming> RTL8111/8168/8411 PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet Controllore (rev 07)
<cristian_c> brainstorming, manda tutta la riga, per favore
<brainstorming> Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168/8411 PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 07)
<brainstorming> ah e poi c'è [10ec:8168]
<cristian_c> ah, ecco
<cristian_c> revisione 7
<cristian_c> 07 8168F (same driver as 8168E?), succesors: 0B 0C 0D 0E 0F 10
<cristian_c> brainstorming, http://askubuntu.com/questions/79346/how-can-i-install-the-realtek-rtl8111e-version-8168-driver
<brainstorming> ok grazie mille! proverò con questa e vi faccio sapere!
<cristian_c> comunque il driver per hardy sembra non giri su kernel > 3.0
<cristian_c> brainstorming, ma non ho capito il problema
<cristian_c> che cosa hai fatto?
<cristian_c> brainstorming, forse ho trovato di meglio: http://askubuntu.com/questions/396804/rtl8111-8168b-rev-06-ethernet-controller-not-working-with-amd64-kernels-2-6
<cristian_c> brainstorming, leggi qui, stessa scheda: http://askubuntu.com/questions/551579/ethernet-and-wifi-not-working-after-package-update-12-04-lts
<cristian_c> stessa revisione
<cristian_c> lol
<mario1977> ciao a tutti,ho istallato l'ultima versione di kubuntu sul mio portatile, ma non riesco a modificare la risoluzione
<mario1977> rimane fissa su 640 x 480
<mario1977> qualcuno mi può aiutare
<krabador> mario1977, apri il terminale, ovvero konsole, digita xrandr, fa un pastebin del risultato
<krabador> !paste | mario1977
<ubot-it> mario1977: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<RiKrIz> ho WhatsApp con PidGin ma da alcuni giorni mi da errore "Server closed the connection"... qualcuno mi da conferma di aver avuto/risolto lo stesso problema?
<mario1977> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10551194/
<krabador> RiKrIz, per il desktop, whatsapp ufficialmente supporta un webclient
<krabador> mario1977, sudo lshw -C video
<krabador> sempre pastebin
<RiKrIz> si krabador... io lo uso unicamente con PidGin, non su altri client... e funzionava fino a qualche giorno fa...
<krabador> RiKrIz, questo ti colloca in offtopic qui
<RiKrIz> e su un unico PC
<RiKrIz> (non ho capito :( )
<krabador> RiKrIz, oltretutti pidgin non è la soluzione indicata ufficialmente dai dev watshapp per il desktop
<krabador> RiKrIz, che qui si supporta tecnicamente il sistema operativo ubuntu e derivate ufficiali
<RiKrIz> ma io uso ubuntu
<RiKrIz> chiedo scusa...
<krabador> RiKrIz, ma il tuo problema non è tecnicamente relativo al sistema
<RiKrIz> capisco
<RiKrIz> grazie per la spiegazione
<krabador> RiKrIz, per tutto il resto #ubuntu-it-chat
<RiKrIz> e la comprensione
<RiKrIz> grazie
<mario1977> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10551297/
<krabador> mario1977, kubuntu per questa scheda è pesante
<krabador> mario1977, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/SisXgiVolari#Installazione
<robbo> salve chi può aiutarmi??
<krabador> Guest41596, in base alla domanda, se c'è chi sa la risposta, lo farà.
<Guest41596> ok perfetto. ho un pc con hard disk interamente dedicato a ubuntu
<Guest41596> ora, vorrei installare accanto ad ubuntu win 8.1 per motivi di lavoro
<krabador> Guest41596, per installazione windows, sei nel posto sbagliato
<Guest41596> ho un supporto usb con iso di 8.1, ma non riesco a far partire il boot da usb
<Guest41596> qualcuno sa come fare??
<krabador> Guest41596, non credo tu abbia capito
<Guest41596> ????
<krabador> Guest41596, questa risorsa è ufficialmente dedicata al supporto tecnico ad ubuntu e derivate
<krabador> tutto cio' che non riguarda ubuntu e derivate, non trova supporto qui dentro
<Guest41596> dove dovrei quindi recarmi???
<Guest41596> hai ragione. grazie lo stesso
<luca80> vorrei sapere se xubuntu funziona bene con un netbook asus con ram da 1 giga. grazie
<asd> ciao sto utilizzando wine su Ubuntu 14.04.2 LTS
<asd> perchè ho bisogno di un programma chiamato rufus
<asd> quando eseguo il programma questo si apre, e tutto ok
<asd> ma non mi riconosce le periferiche usb collegate al pc
<cristian_c> asd, perché rufus?
<asd> solutions??
<cristian_c> non ci sono alternative linux?
<cristian_c> asd, wine tendenzialmente non tratta hardware
<cristian_c> visto che è un layer di compatibilità per i software
<asd> per forza rufus perchè l'immagine che devo caricare su usb ha bisogno di un particolare boot
<cristian_c> asd, macchina virtuale
<cristian_c> oppure windows stesso
<cristian_c> asd, per questo motivo esistono i dual boot
<asd> ho bisogno di caricare l iso con schema di partizione MBR per computer con BIO o UEFI
<asd> devo instalare proprio win in dual boot
<cristian_c> lol
<asd> perciò credo che opterò per la virtual machine
<asd> :D
<cristian_c> asd, non puoi fare la stessa cosa con i vari software per linux?
<asd> no purtroppo
<cristian_c> perché?
<asd> ho spulciato dappertutto online e ho capito dalle mie ricerche che l unico programa che permette di farti effettuare questa scelta è rufus
<asd> i programmi che girano su linux, ne ho provatin alcuni, ti chiedono direttamente di inserire l immagine e credo che inseriscano questo parametro autonomamente
<asd> provo con virtualmachine
<asd> vediamo come va
<cristian_c> asd, si possono configurare
<paolocyc> ciao, posso chiedere consiglio?
<cristian_c> !chiedi | paolocyc
<ubot-it> paolocyc: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<paolocyc> è la prima volta... Ho installato ubuntu13.04, non riesco ad aggiornare, ho messo ubuntu14.02.01 su usb ma non si installa, e dalla riga comandi mi dice sempre 'devi essere root'.
<cristian_c> paolocyc, la 13.04 non è più aggiornata da una vita
<cristian_c> *non è più supportata
<cristian_c> paolocyc, hai provato modalità live usb?
<paolocyc> no, che devo fare?
<cristian_c> paolocyc, fai il boot da usb
<cristian_c> scegli Prova
<cristian_c> paolocyc, come hai creato la usb live?
<paolocyc> con ubuntu13
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> paolocyc, intendo, quale metodo hai utilizzato?
<cristian_c> dopo aver scaricato il file .iso
<paolocyc> ho seguito istruzioni di wiki.ubuntu, ho cercato nella dash il creatore di boot x usb e mi ha detto che era creata correttamente, ma quando avvio  non funziona
<cristian_c> paolocyc, quindi eri già su ubuntu?
<cristian_c> ok, scusami :D
<cristian_c> paolocyc, prova unetbootin
<cristian_c> paolocyc, hai controllato l'hash del file .iso?
<paolocyc> meno tecnico...?
<cristian_c> !md5 | paolocyc
<ubot-it> paolocyc: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum. Per una lista completa, si veda: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<cristian_c> paolocyc, leggi la guida
<cristian_c> primo link
<paolocyc> unetbootin non melo installa
<cristian_c> paolocyc, hai impostato il bios?
<cristian_c> paolocyc, i repository della 13.04 sono stati spenti, come ti avevo accennato
<paolocyc> no
<cristian_c> paolocyc, scusa, e come fai partire la usb?
<cristian_c> lol
<paolocyc> accendo f2 partenza da usb
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> accendi il pc
<cristian_c> premi f2
<cristian_c> paolocyc, a questo punto leggi la guida e controlla che il file .iso non sia corrotto
<cristian_c> paolocyc, altra cosa, posta una schermata del problema
<paolocyc> e mi dice che su usb non c'è sistema adatto
<cristian_c> paolocyc, quale file .iso hai scaricato esattamente?
<cristian_c> puoi postare il nome del file completo?
<cristian_c> paolocyc, inoltre, quale pc possiedi?
<cristian_c> insomma , il pc in questione
<paolocyc> ubuntu-14.02.2-desktop-i386.iso
<cristian_c> ok
<paolocyc> toshiba portege r200
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> paolocyc, è un po' vecchiotto
<cristian_c> non credo che unity ci giri decentemente
<paolocyc> eh
<cristian_c> dh
<cristian_c> *eh
<cristian_c> paolocyc, punta su xubuntu o lubuntu
<cristian_c> ha un pentium m
<cristian_c> e ci girava xp
<cristian_c> 512 mb di ram?
<paolocyc> dove cerco per saperlo?
<cristian_c> paolocyc, cosa?
<cristian_c> ah, la ram
<cristian_c> paolocyc, probabilmente hai 512 mb di ram
<paolocyc> ok
<cristian_c> paolocyc, scaricale tutte e due
<cristian_c> poi controlla i file .iso
<cristian_c> paolocyc, masterizzi xubuntu su dvd e lubuntu su cd
<cristian_c> le provi in live
<cristian_c> vedi quale ti va meglio, e poi eventualmente installi
<paolocyc> ok, niente usb?
<cristian_c> paolocyc, ah, puoi usare anche usb
<cristian_c> ma se vuoi andare sul sicuro, masterizza
<paolocyc> ok provo, grazie
<cristian_c> paolocyc, per la usb, comunque, puoi postare una schermata dell'errore?
<paolocyc> si, ma la posto qui?
<cristian_c> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<cristian_c> paolocyc, caricala da qualche parte
<paolocyc> ok
<paolocyc> mess di avvio con usb: Missing operating sistem. Insert sistem disck in drive.Press any key when ready.
<cristian_c> paolocyc, controlla il file .iso
<cristian_c> come detto prima
<cristian_c> paolocyc, in ogni caso fai prima a scaricarti xubuntu o lubuntu
<cristian_c> come detto prima
<paolocyc> ma come lo controllo?
<cristian_c> !md5 | paolocyc
<ubot-it> paolocyc: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum. Per una lista completa, si veda: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<cristian_c> paolocyc, la guida te l'avevo linkata anche prima
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> paolocyc, a questo punto leggi la guida e controlla che il file .iso non sia corrotto
<paolocyc> ok, l'avevo già salvata, ciao grazie!
<cristian_c> paolocyc, ???
<cristian_c> ok, poi fai sapere
<burzum82> buonasera a tutti
<fabio_cc> !ciao | burzum82
<ubot-it> burzum82: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<burzum82> sapete come posso avere sylverlight qua su ubuntu?
<fabio_cc> !pipelight | burzum82
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'pipelight'
<burzum82> e da dove lo trovo?
<fabio_cc> burzum82, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Navigazione/Pipelight
<burzum82> grazie fabio
<burzum82> gentilissimo
<burzum82> quindi ora mi apre i sylverlight?
<fabio_cc> burzum82, seguendo il wiki, dovresti riuscirci
<marcoscimmia> ciao a tutti, ho fatto fare l'avanzamento i n automatico al mio pc a 14.04 mi fa loggare ma po si freeza... tastiera e mouse funzionanpo correttamente ma non danno input
<cristian_c> marcoscimmia, apri un terminale
<marcoscimmia> c'è una combinazione di tasti scelta rapida
<marcoscimmia> ?
<marcoscimmia> per aprire il terminale intendo
<cristian_c> marcoscimmia, sì
<cristian_c> ctrl+alt+r
<cristian_c> *ctrl+alt+t
<cristian_c> nel desktop
<marcoscimmia> nessuna reazione
<marcoscimmia> ctrl+alt+f2 forse?
<marcoscimmia> con ctrl+alt+f2 sono riuscito ad accedere l terminale
<marcoscimmia> cristian_c ho un termi nale adesso
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> marcoscimmia, digita: cat -n /etc/apt/sources.list && ls /etc/apt/souces.list.d/
<marcoscimmia> ls /etc/apt/souces.list.d/: file o directory non esistente
<cristian_c> marcoscimmia, ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<marcoscimmia> cristian_c ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<marcoscimmia> comando non trovato
<cristian_c> marcoscimmia, non è possibile
<cristian_c> ls esiste come comando
<cristian_c> marcoscimmia, posta una schermata
<marcoscimmia> cristian_c perdonami ma ci vuole un po' a trascivere
<marcoscimmia> sono riuscito
<cristian_c> marcoscimmia, una schermata
<cristian_c> non trascrivere
<marcoscimmia> cristian_c è su un altro pc...
<cristian_c> marcoscimmia, appunta, posta un'immagine
<cristian_c> !image | marcoscimmia
<ubot-it> marcoscimmia: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<marcoscimmia> cristian_c  https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/4RagjAiRRaKduvTwyJvI
<cristian_c> marcoscimmia, hai molti ppa
<cristian_c> per lucid
<cristian_c> !ripristino | marcoscimmia
<ubot-it> marcoscimmia: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<marcoscimmia> grazie!
<cristian_c> marcoscimmia, un consiglio: stai alla larga dai ppa
<cristian_c> marcoscimmia, hanno la tendenza a mandarti il sistema a cartequarantotto
<kno3> Ciao
<kno3> chi mi può aiutare?
<krabador> chiedi
<kno3> ho un problema con lxde su ubuntu server. In pratica quando cerco di montare una partizione da qualsiasi file manager mi da l'errore "not authorized to perform operation"
<kno3> stessa cosa se voglio spegnere la macchina da menu grafico di lxde mi da "operation not permitted" quindi si capisce che è qualcosa che ha a che fare con i permessi. Come posso risolvere?
<krabador> kno3, ma usi ubuntu server su un desktop?
<krabador> kno3, dpkg -l | grep udisk
<kno3> si
<kno3> su un pc desktop
<kno3> ti serve l'output?
<fabio_cc> kno3, posta anche l'output del comando groups
<krabador> kno3, un server , per fare le cose che da un desktop deve essere impostato come tale
<kno3> ii  libudisks2-0:i386                   2.1.3-1                              i386         GObject based library to access udisks2
<kno3> ii  udisks2                             2.1.3-1                              i386         D-BUS service to access and manipulate storage devices
<krabador> kno3, per questo , sono differenti le versioni desktop e server
<kno3> ah capisco
<kno3> fabio cc, gaetano adm cdrom sudo dip plugdev lpadmin sambashare
<kno3> gaetano adm cdrom sudo dip plugdev lpadmin sambashare
<kno3> gaetano adm cdrom sudo dip plugdev lpadmin sambashare
<kno3> fabio_cc, gaetano adm cdrom sudo dip plugdev lpadmin sambashare
<kno3> fabio_cc, gaetano adm cdrom sudo dip plugdev lpadmin sambashare
<fabio_cc> kno3, incolla una sola volta, con più di tre righe ubot-it ti faccia
<fabio_cc> *caccia
<kno3> me ne sono accorto
<fabio_cc> kno3, se sono output lunghi, usa pastebin
<fabio_cc> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<krabador> kno3, che ubuntu server hai installato?
<kno3> per dpkg -l | grep udisk questo è l'output http://pastebin.com/19s4ZRLE
<krabador> kno3, che ubuntu server hai installato?
<kno3> Allora sto su un pc non proprio nuovissimo, il mio intento era quello di creare un piccolo nas. Ho installato la 14.04 32bit
<krabador> kno3,  dpkg -l | grep polkit
<kno3> ecco http://pastebin.com/4c0K1xbg
<krabador> kno3, sudo apt-get install lxpolkit
<kno3> fatto
<krabador> kno3, riavvia
<krabador> e vedi se monti periferiche esterne dal file manager
<kno3> ok ora provo
<kno3> niente
<krabador> kno3, ls -la /etc/polkit-1/rules.d/
<krabador> pastebin
<kno3> mi dice "ls: impossibile accedere a /etc/polkit-1/rules.d/: File o directory non esistente"
<krabador> kno3, locate udisks
<kno3> http://pastebin.com/MzwyDTbQ
<krabador> kno3, sudo nano ~/.config/lxsession/LXDE/autostart
<kno3> http://pastebin.com/mqBTwZZe
<krabador> kno3, ls -la /etc/udev/rules.d
<kno3> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10553175/
<krabador> kno3, sudo apt-get install usbmount
<kno3> riavvio ora?
<krabador> krabador, si riavvia
<kno3> le periferiche esterne le monta
<kno3> rimane il problema di quelle interne
<krabador> kno3, se vuoi fare un nas devi preoccuparti che siano gli altri ad accederci, no?
<kno3> si ma se non monto le partizioni come le condivido?
<krabador> kno3, ti conviene installare una versione desktop, in questo caso lubuntu , e configurare quello che ti serve, se vuoi un sistema da gestire con facilità
<kno3> i
<krabador> kno3, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Fstab
<kno3> Ah beh grazie mille
<krabador> in modo da scegliere cosa e come montare
<kno3> si
<kno3> ci stavo pensando anche io
<kno3> grazie krabador
#ubuntu-it 2015-03-07
<krabador> drivers installati come?
<ubudark1404lts> tramite app drivers di ubntu
<ubudark1404lts> selezziono i drivers prop. ma non li installa
<krabador> chiudi, apri il terminale, dpkg -l | grep fglrx
<krabador> !pastebin | ubudark1404lts
<ubot-it> ubudark1404lts: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<ubudark1404lts> non mi da niente
<krabador> ubudark1404lts, che scheda hai?
<ubudark1404lts> amd radeon r2
<krabador> sudo apt-get install fglrx fglrx-amdcccle
<ubudark1404lts> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10553751/ mi dice
<krabador> sudo apt-get update
<krabador> pastebin
<krabador> ls -la /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<krabador> pastebin
<ubudark1404lts> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10553786/ ecco qua
<krabador> ubudark1404lts, e sudo apt-get update  ?
<ubudark1404lts> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10553795/
<krabador> ubudark1404lts, dpkg -l | grep xorg
<krabador> non tra 10 minutu
<krabador> *i
<ubudark1404lts> possibile ke sia un bug sulla 14.04.2
<krabador> no
<krabador> piuttosto qualcuno dei ppa che hai messo
<ubudark1404lts> asp.un sec sono con touch pad e non e facile
<krabador> ubudark1404lts, quando hai installato ?
<ubudark1404lts> oggi
<krabador> ubudark1404lts, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/fglrx-installer/+bug/1424491 si, sembra essere un problema di 14.04.2
<ubudark1404lts> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10553811/
<ubudark1404lts> bene allora vado avanti con gli open
<krabador> un problema relativo al fatto che , in .2 , hanno inserito kernel e xorg di 14.10
<ubudark1404lts> masulla 14.10 gli fa istallare
<krabador> ubudark1404lts, puoi installare xorg 1.15, ovvero quello di trusty, e l'installazione dei catalyst torna ed essere possibile
<krabador> ubudark1404lts, 14.04.2 con kernel e xorg di 14.10 NON È 14.10
<krabador> ubudark1404lts, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/fglrx-installer/+bug/1424491/comments/4
<ubudark1404lts> ok mi grazie krabador  andro co gli open per ora
<vicee> ciao sapete come fare funzionare un adattatore bluethooth usb su ubuntu14.04?, dovrebbe essere Broadcom Corp. BCM2046B1 USB 2.0 Hub (part of BCM2046 Bluetooth)
<akis24> giorno
<lillo> ciao
<ptoscani> Ciao, solo una domanda veloce a chi vorrà e potrà aiutarmi: è meglio la 14.04.02 o la 14.10?
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<puzzola> ciao, il problemino : quando accendo il comp, non riesco passare dal grub(credo si chiami così) al windows che è installato su metà disco, al inizio me lo faceva fare?? ubuntu 12.04 lts
<cristian_c> puzzola, è successo qualcosa di particolare nel frattempo?
<puzzola> <cristian_c>ciao, no. non lo uso mai il windows, non so da quanto tempo persiste questo problema..
<cristian_c> puzzola, cioè, non hai mai visualizzato il grub?
<puzzola> <cristian_c>allora chiarisco una cosa, non sono esperto...quandoo acendo il comp c'è una schermata che dura una decina di secondi da dove si poteva scegliere se usare ubuntu o windovs, adesso andando su windovs e schiacciando invio mi da errore
<alexafa> ciao ho appena scaricato del vostro sito Xubuntu
<krabador> puzzola: se non hai mai usato win, ubuntu lo caricavi sempre con grub
<alexafa> vorrei installarlo nel mio computer windows XP
<cristian_c> puzzola, quindi compare
<puzzola> <krabador>ciao , no ,,tempo fa lo usato entrando dfa questa schermata
<cristian_c> alexafa, beh, potresti utilizzare un dual boot, con xp scollegato dalla rete
<puzzola> <cristian_c>si compare ma mi da errore
<cristian_c> oppure rimpiazzarlo con lubuntu
<alexafa> quale cartella devo scegliere per installare Xubunto sul mio pc?
<alexafa> grazie
<krabador> !GRUB | puzzola
<ubot-it> puzzola: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<krabador> puzzola: segui la guida di ripristino
<puzzola> scusate mi assento un'attimo ok, <krabador> ti ringrazio
<cristian_c> alexafa, cartella?
<cristian_c> in che senso?
<krabador> alexafa, la ISO va masterizzata o messa in pendrive
<krabador> con procedure apposite
<alexafa> ah ecco
<krabador> !ISO | alexafa
<ubot-it> alexafa: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<alexafa> io l'ho decompresso
<krabador> !usbwin | alexafa
<ubot-it> alexafa: Scarica Universal USB Installer (http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/) | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB (guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows) | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<alexafa> mangio, provo e torno grazie
<alexafa> anzi provo, mangio e torno, grazie ancora
<krabador> per la pendrive, devi sapere se il PC consente boot da USB
<krabador> se è contemporaneo a winxp potrebbe non consentirlo
<jackancona> ciao
<krabador> !ciao | jackancona
<ubot-it> jackancona: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<cristal85> ciao a tutti
<cristal85> scusate il disturbo ma avrei bisogno del vs supporto
<cristian_c> !aiuto | cristal85
<ubot-it> cristal85: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<cristal85> vorrei installare ubuntu sul pc portatile di mia zia è un presario 700, che versione devo mettere ?
<cristian_c> c700?
<cristian_c> cristian_c, comunque, sei sicuro di quello che ti appresti a fare?
<cristian_c> senza neanche aver provato in live
<cristian_c> ops
<cristian_c> ihihih, cristal85
<cristian_c> lol
<ExPBoy> povera zia
<cristian_c> eh
<cristal85> ho provato ad installare la versione 11.10 32 bit ma ad un certo punto mi da errore
<ExPBoy> 11.10?
<cristal85> si
<cristian_c> !rilasci | cristal85
<ubot-it> cristal85: Scalette di rilascio: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Rilasci | Cicli di vita delle versioni: http://www.ubuntu-it.org/progetto/rilasci
 * ExPBoy rinuncia 
<cristal85> windows fa schifo e dice che non riconosce piu la versione xp
<cristal85> quindi non gli fa piu usare niente, come posso fare ? un mio collega mi ha detto di installare la versione 8.0
<cristian_c> !chat | cristal85
<ubot-it> cristal85: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<cristian_c> cristian_c, leggi alla pagina segnalata: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Rilasci
<cristian_c> cristal85, leggi alla pagina segnalata: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Rilasci
<cristal85> grazie cristian, tu che consiglio mi daresti ? 8.0 oppure una versione ancora piu vecchia ?
<cristian_c> cristal85, io ti consiglio di leggere la pagina
<cristian_c> che ti può dare molte risposte
<cristal85> io ho bisogno di un vs consiglio personale perche io ci capisco ben poco, come faccio a scaricare la versione 7.10 32 bit ?
<Carlin0> cristal85, si ubuntu ?
<Carlin0> di*
<cristal85> chi puo mandarmi il collegamento diretto per scaricarlo ?
<cristal85> si carlin0 grazie!
<Carlin0> cristal85, la 7.10 di ubuntu è fuori supporto
<Carlin0> scarica la 14.04
<cristal85> non la supporta, è un presario 700
<Carlin0> !download | cristal85
<ubot-it> cristal85: download is http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ o http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ o http://www.ubuntu-it.org/download
<Carlin0> cristal85,  troppo pesante ?
<cristian_c> !requisiti | cristal85
<ubot-it> cristal85: requisiti is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RequisitiDiSistema
<alexafa> ciao Ubot-it
<cristian_c> lol
<alexafa> ho letto la tua risposta
<alexafa> Universal USB installer
<alexafa> mi permetterà di installare ubuntu .Iso salvato sulla mia Chiavetta USB ?
<cristian_c> alexafa, di permetterà di creare una usb live
<cristian_c> che a sua volta ti permetterà di provare il sistema in live o di installarlo
<cristian_c> sull'hard disk
<cristian_c> *ti
<alexafa> okay
<alexafa> scaricato
<alexafa> ma non riesce a vedere il.ISO sulla pendrive
<alexafa> sto usando windows Xp
<alexafa> e credo che sia troppo vecchio come sistema operativo
<cristian_c> alexafa, no, il file .iso è quello sul pc
<cristian_c> alexafa, universal trova il file .iso nel pc
<cristian_c> sull'hard disk
<alexafa> ah scusa adesso lo copio sulla scrivania
<cristian_c> lol
<alexafa> grazie
<cristian_c> di niente
<alexafa> per la correzione
<r0x_> Ciao a tutti
<puzzola> <krabador> tornando a discordi di prima , ho seguito link e istruzionii per ripristino grub,,,mi dice che l'embed non e possibile ???
<puzzola> discorsi
<krabador> puzzola: il ripristino di GRUB si effettua in livello
<krabador> *live
<krabador> hai avviato la sessione live , per effettuare il ripristino?
<puzzola> <krabador>eh no...come si fa?
<krabador> nella guida lo specifica chiaramente , come mai hai proseguito a seguirla senza esserti assicurato di essere in live?
<puzzola> <krabador> scusami ho visto adesso ...l'ho fatto col accesso diretto al sistema
<krabador> sbagliato, leggi attentamente le guide, niente è lasciato al caso
<alexafa> ubuntu-it ho bisogno di nuovo del tuo aiuto
<alexafa> credo che universal USB installer non abbia fatto niente
<krabador> alexafa: se il PC è vecchio , il boot USB può non funzionare
<krabador> come ti è stato detto prima
<puzzola> <krabador>per farlo in live ci vorrebbe cd dell'installazione? quindi dovrei scaricare l'imagine iso di nuovo, visto che non ho il cd?
<cristian_c> puzzola, come l'hai installato ubuntu?
<puzzola> <cristian_c>da cd
<krabador> puzzola, si , ci vuole il supporto di installazione
<cristian_c> puzzola, te ne sei sbarazzato?
<puzzola> <cristian_c>l'ho dato via,ma sarà un'anno ormai ...
<puzzola> si puo usare il cd del 10.04 su un 12.04?????
<puzzola> per fare questa cosa qua e basta???
<cristian_c> !download | puzzola
<ubot-it> puzzola: download is http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ o http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ o http://www.ubuntu-it.org/download
<Guest2963> Buonasera. Ho installato Ubuntu 14.10 e ho firefox in inglese. Come posso riportarlo in italiano?
<cristian_c> !ubuntuitaliano | Guest2963
<ubot-it> Guest2963: Ubuntu Unity: https://help.ubuntu.com/13.10/ubuntu-help/session-language.html Altro: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/UbuntuItaliano - Elenco pacchetti: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/UbuntuItaliano#Ubuntu.2C_Xubuntu_e_Lubuntu_in_italiano
<Gio2180> Buonasera. ho provato a scaricare il supporto lingue ma firefox mi parte comunque in inglese
<Gio2180> come posso fare?
<cristian_c> Gio2180, hai seguito correttamente tutti i passaggi?
<cristian_c> contenuti nella guida wiki
<Gio2180> si
<Gio2180> almeno spero
<Gio2180> scusa christian_c
<Gio2180> dicevo
<Gio2180> mi pare di aver fatto tutto
<cristian_c> Gio2180, esattamente, cos'hai fatto?
<Gio2180> sono andato su supporto lingue
<Gio2180> ho fatto l'istallazione
<Gio2180> ho selezionato italiano come prima lingua
<Gio2180> e ho cliccato applica globalmente
<cristian_c> Gio2180, poi, cos'hai fatto?
<Gio2180> poi sono uscito da firefox e l'ho riavviato
<Gio2180> ma sempre in inglease era
<cristian_c> 'Per rendere operative le modifiche, uscire dalla sessione corrente ed effettuare nuovamente l'accesso. '
<cristian_c> è scritto nella guida
<Gio2180> ok
<Gio2180> grazie
<cristian_c> Gio2180, leggile, però
<cristian_c> fino in fondo
<Gio2180> scusa
<Alex_blueeyes> Buon pomeriggio, ho installato la versione UBUNTU 14.04 LTS e da qualche settimana all'avvio mi da error malformed file e premendo un tasto qualsiasi si apre regolarmente ma il desktop è vuoto. Avete idea di cosa sia successo? Grazie mille
<krabador> Alex_blueeyes, sudo rm -rf /home/utente/.config/*
<krabador> dove utente , è il tuo nome utente
<JethroTux> ciao krabador
<krabador> salve JethroTux
<JethroTux> che dici?
<JethroTux> tt bene?
<krabador> JethroTux, sisi, ma aspetta la risposta nel canale internazionale
<JethroTux> :)
<JethroTux> ma nn arriva...
<Alex_blueeyes> Ciao krabador e grazie per la risposta....il problema è che non riesco a lanciare nulla....
<krabador> e tu aspetta
<krabador> Alex_blueeyes, ctrl alt t , non apre il terminale ?
<JethroTux> ok vediamo...
<JethroTux> ma è strana sta cosa cmq....
<Alex_blueeyes> No...
<Ab3L> ciao a tutti.
<cristian_c> Ab3L, ciao
<krabador> Alex_blueeyes, allora , visto che stai scrivendo da un'altro pc, riavvia quel pc, e seleziona la console di recovery da grub
<krabador> Alex_blueeyes, tramite la seconda voce dall'alto di grub
<Ab3L> ciao cristian_c, krabador, .... ue... ci siete tutti.
<krabador> ma salve Ab3L
<Ab3L> allora vi espongo il problema senza troppi indugi
<krabador> Alex_blueeyes, e successivamente "recovery mode"
<Ab3L> non riesco più a passare oltre la finestra del login di lightdm in kubuntu
<krabador> Ab3L, cosa fa, o non fa?
<Ab3L> inserisco la password e lightdm continua a ributtarmi fuori sempre la stessa videata, anche se immetto la password corretta. anche se come sessione scelgo "spazio di lavoro di KDE Plasma"
<Ab3L> praticamente mi esce la videata del login all'infinito. come se ci fosse un loop.
<Alex_blueeyes> Krabador.....mi scuso anticipatamente ma sono abbastanza neofita.....come lancio la console di cui parli?
<krabador> Alex_blueeyes, ok, sei neofita, ma leggi i messaggi con attenzione, almeno
<Ab3L> ah, ho kubuntu 14.04 trusty thar. Mi fa questo scherzo da poco (fino alle 16h00 di oggi tutto ok)
<krabador> Alex_blueeyes, riavvia la macchina, nel menu grub, ovvero questo, http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/1/12/GRUB_screenshot.png   , seleziona la seconda voce dall'alto
<krabador> successivamente la voce console di ripristino o recovery console
<krabador> Ab3L, hai installato cose, durante la sessione, effettuato aggiornamenti?
<Ab3L> krabador: no. sono però andato sul sito del mio provider per vedere se funzionava il silverlight di pippelight
<Ab3L> poi s'è bloccato firefox e allora, da riga di comando, ho killato un po' di processi
<krabador> Ab3L, hai una .kde4 in /home/user ?
<Ab3L> krabador: ho solo una .kde e una .kderc
<Ab3L> krabador: kde4 è in /home/user/.kde/share/kde4
<reezy> ciao ragazzi ho un problema, ho fatto l aggiornamento da terminale, ma dopo che carica la schermata iniziale lo schermo rimane nero e non succede niente
<reezy> non so che fare
<Alex_blueeyes> Krabador ci sono ;)
<Alex_blueeyes> ora sono nel menù di ripristino
<krabador> Alex_blueeyes, bene , hai cavo lan?
<Alex_blueeyes> Wifi
<krabador> Alex_blueeyes, ma hai un cavo lan
<krabador> ^
<krabador> ?
<reezy> Krabador
<Alex_blueeyes> si
<krabador> Alex_blueeyes, allora attacca il cavo lan
<krabador> Alex_blueeyes, seleziona network
<krabador> poi root
<krabador> al che scrivi apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade
<krabador> segnala cosa fa
<krabador> reezy, aggiornamento da cosa a cosa?
<reezy> a 12.04
<krabador> reezy, aggiornamento da cosa a cosa?
<reezy> krabador alla 12.04, non so da cosa, da quella precedente
<reezy> krabador ora sono nel terminale, ho provato a dare sudo apt-get update e non va
<Alex_blueeyes> Sta scaricando
<krabador> reezy, precedenti di 12.04 sono anni che non sono supportate
<krabador> reezy, ri sei ricordato presto
<krabador> reezy, il messaggio non era perte
<reezy> no vabbé ho avanzato di distribuzione, forse la 14?
<reezy> non lo so, comunque ho lo schermo nero dopo che avvia ubuntu
<reezy> ora sono in terminale grafico e non so cosa potrei fare
<Alex_blueeyes> @ krabador...intanto grazie :D sto aggiornando un bel po di roba....
<krabador> reezy, assistenza non si fa con i "non so cosa ho ma non funziona e non so perchè non funziona"
<krabador> Alex_blueeyes, bene , segnala cosa fa
<reezy> krabador, se mi dici dove lo posso verificare te lo dico
<krabador> reezy, quando si blocca a schermo nero, premi crtl alt f2
<Ab3L> risolto.
<krabador> k'hai fatto?
<krabador> segato .kde ?
<Ab3L> ho rinominato .Xauthority
<Ab3L> rientro con kde
<Ab3L> bye
<reezy> krabador non succede nulla
<cristian_c> Ab3L, cià
<Kedo> ciao a tutti qualcuno mi puoi aiutare ?
<krabador> reezy, allora, anche per te, console di ripristino
<cristian_c> !qualcuno | Kedo
<ubot-it> Kedo: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<krabador> reezy, da grub
<Kedo> ho installato ubuntu su virtualbox. ho installato i guest additions . ho abilitato le porte usb dalle impostazioni . ho inserito una chiavetta wireless nella porta usb. con iwconfig non viene rilevata mentre con lsusb c'è ma non riesco a utilizzarla. come posso fare?
<krabador> Kedo, documentazione virtualbox
<krabador> qui si fa assistenza a sistemi reali
<reezy> krabador da grub?
<krabador> reezy, http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/1/12/GRUB_screenshot.png hai questa schermata in avvio ?
<Kedo> ti ringrazio della risposta il sistema la rileva la chiavetta quindi non capisco come avviarla
<reezy> krabador si
<krabador> reezy, allora seleziona la seconda voce dall'alto
<reezy> si
<krabador> successivamente , sempre la seconda voce dall'alto
<cristian_c> Kedo, in live riscontri lo stesso problema?
<Kedo> si
<cristian_c> Kedo, come hai bootato la live?
<Kedo> ho gia provato con il mio eeepc (la chiavetta funziona perche con altre versioni linux viene riconosciuta e funziona automaticamente )
<reezy> krabador sono in menu ripristino
<Kedo> installandola
<cristian_c> Kedo, quale ubuntu?
<cristian_c> Kedo, ?
<Kedo> lts
<cristian_c> Kedo, spiega bene su quali pc hai provato in live o su sistema installato
<cristian_c> e con quali ubuntu
<cristian_c> Kedo, ma a questo penso che dipenda dal fatto che fai girare il tutto su vm
<reezy> krabador devo cliccare resume - ripristina lávvio normale?
<cristian_c> e quindi giustamente qui si da supporto solo a sistemi reali
<krabador> reezy, no
<Kedo> ho usato sempre la stessa versione 14.04 lts
<krabador> reezy, attacca un cavo lan
<reezy> oppure ci sono clean, dpkg, fsck, grub, network, root e system memory
<Kedo> perche allora nemmeno sull eeepc funziona ( la vede soltando sul comando lsusb )
<Alex_blueeyes> @ krabador.....finito download pacchetti ed estrazione, ora è a schermo nero ma continua a lavorare
<reezy> krabador non ho un cavo lan disponibile.... :(
<cristian_c> Kedo, hai l'eeepc a disposizione?
<Kedo> si
<cristian_c> Kedo, collegati da quella macchina
<cristian_c> qui in chat
<Kedo> ok è accesa
<Kedo> eh non è su internet... non va il wireless
<cristian_c> Kedo, ora come sei collegato?
<krabador> reezy, allora procuratelo, perchè se la wireless non è supportata, puoi non risolvere
<Kedo> col fisso ( dove ho virtualizzato ubuntu )
<cristian_c> Kedo, intendo come rete
<krabador> reezy, nel frattempo seleziona la voce network, la penultima dal basso
<Kedo> col cavo
<cristian_c> Kedo, ok, avvia una live sull'eeepc
<reezy> krabador, fatto, poi?
<cristian_c> e collegati qui in chat da essa
<cristian_c> col cabo
<cristian_c> *cavo
<krabador> reezy, cosa ha mandato la procedura?
<reezy> mi dice se voglio montare il sistema in scrittura/lettura
<cristian_c> Kedo, oppure su questo pc , sempre da live
<Kedo> ok provo a staccare il cavo da qui
<cristian_c> che forse è meglio
<cristian_c> ?
<krabador> reezy, ha dato errori per il supporto di rete?
<reezy> e che verranno montati tutti gli altri filesystem presenti in /etc/fstab
<reezy> krabador non mi sembra
<cristian_c> Kedo, non puoi collegarti qui da live?
<krabador> reezy,  ok, allora adesso seleziona dpkg
<krabador> dal menu
<reezy> krabador quindi non devo continuare
<krabador> "quindi non devo continuare" ---> a fare cosa?
<reezy> krabador mi dice se voglio montare il sistema in scrittura/lettura  e che verranno montati tutti gli altri filesystem presenti in /etc/fstab
<krabador> monta in lettura scrittura
<reezy> krabador ok sta facendo
<reezy> krabador pare che abbia fatto ma come faccio a tornare indietro?
<krabador> se hai il cursore, exit, e invio
<reezy> krabador l ho scritto ma non esce
<krabador> allora aspetta
<krabador> da quella voce, quando ha finito , torna al menu
<krabador> non rimane col cursore
<reezy> lampeggia, mi fa scrivere ma dando invio non succede niente..ok aspetto
<reezy> krabador (pero l hard disk non sembra lavorare)
<krabador> reezy, se si fosse bloccato, possono esserci problemi con i dischi
<reezy> krabador non da segni di vita..quindi?
<krabador> reezy, quanti dischi sono attaccati a questo pc
<reezy> uno
<krabador> reezy, di cui, se fornissi informazioni , sarebbe un'altro punto a tuo favore?
<reezy> un unico hard disk da 160 gb con solo ubuntu sopta
<reezy> sopra
<krabador> il pc è fatto solo dall'hd?
<reezy> ah. é un vecchio acer extensa 5620, 2gb ram
<reezy> scheda intel
<Alex_blueeyes> Krabador normale che sia ancora a schermo nero? Il processore lavora cmq...
<krabador> reezy, allora , ctrl c , vedi cosa fa, se esce al menu, va nella voce dpkg
<krabador> Alex_blueeyes, la procedura di scarico pacchetti e installazione è in corso, o è finita?
<Alex_blueeyes> Quando partita installazione è andato a schermo nero....
<reezy> ok sono in dpkg, mi chiede la stessa cosa, do avvio?
<krabador> Alex_blueeyes, tocca la barra
<krabador> si
<krabador> reezy, se non monti in scrittura , non ha senso
<reezy> infatti si blocca
<Alex_blueeyes> ok è tornato su nome utente laptop e cursore lampeggiante
<reezy> mi é tornato suil login di ubuntu
<reezy> con ctrl c
<reezy> krabador login terminale, non grafico
<Alex_blueeyes> Exit e invi
<Alex_blueeyes> .o
<Alex_blueeyes> Krabador scusa exit e invio?
<krabador> Alex_blueeyes, exit, invio, riavvia, e vedi cosa fa
<Alex_blueeyes> Riavvio sempre da dentro menù ripristino? "Resume"
<krabador> Alex_blueeyes, puoi provare resume, ma non è il riavvio
<reezy> krabador sono al login da terminale... cé un modo di farlo partire in grafica?
<krabador> reezy, non hai fatto niente, cosa vuoi far partire in grafica?
<krabador> reezy, fa il login testuale con user name e password
<reezy> krabador fatto
<krabador> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Alex_blueeyes> Krabador come consigli di riavviare?
<krabador> se la rete è supportata , andrà , se no, ti darà errore
<reezy> krabador mi va
<krabador> Alex_blueeyes, root, poweroff
<reezy> speriamo bene
<JethroTux> krabador, alla fine l'ho risolta da solo
<JethroTux> sembra una specie di bug, ma in pratica se esiste
<JethroTux> $HOME/.config/lxsession/Lubuntu/autostart il file /etc/xdg/lxsession/Lubuntu/autostart viene ignorato!
<Alex_blueeyes> Krabador fatto riavvio e login ma siamo come prima.....desktop vuoto è un messaggio di errore di sistema con richiesta segnalazione
<krabador> Alex_blueeyes, torna in console di ripristino
<JethroTux> quindi basta cancellare quello nella cartella $HOME/blabla
<JethroTux> :)
<krabador> JethroTux, ma a quale domanda?
<cristian_c> JethroTux, scusa, ma perché paciocchi con i file?
<Alex_blueeyes> Krabador ci sono
<krabador> Alex_blueeyes, network, poi root
<JethroTux> non riuscivo a far partire il file autostart definito in /etc/xdg/lxsession/Lubuntu/autostart
<JethroTux> ma quale paciugo?
<krabador> JethroTux, non è un bug
<cristian_c> JethroTux, scusa, ma non c'è bisogno di fare tutto sto giro
<JethroTux> http://sourceforge.net/p/lxde/bugs/519/
<cristian_c> JethroTux, se ogni volta devi smantellare mezzo sistema operativo
<krabador> JethroTux, http://askubuntu.com/a/81385
<Alex_blueeyes> Krabador ok
<JethroTux> dicevo se dovesse servire a qualcun'altro..
<krabador> JethroTux, lubuntu sfrutta lxde a suo modo
<krabador> JethroTux, http://askubuntu.com/a/81385
<cristian_c> JethroTux, qualcun altro è meglio che segua la procedura classica
<cristian_c> JethroTux, sulla 14.04?
<Alex_blueeyes> Krabador sono in root
<krabador> JethroTux, con lubuntu si deve guardare alle guide lxde generiche, relativamente.
<JethroTux> l'avevo letta quella spiegazione
<krabador> Alex_blueeyes, rm -rf /home/utente/.config/*
<JethroTux> ma non mi spiegavo perchè .config/lxsession/Lubuntu/autostart funzionasse e /etc/xdg/lxsession/Lubuntu/autostart no
<reezy> krabador sta facendo speriamo bene
<cristian_c> JethroTux, Menu->Preferenze->Applicazioni predefinite per LXSession
<JethroTux> sisi ma volevo fare da terminale
<JethroTux> preferisco
<cristian_c> Autostart->Aggiungi
<cristian_c> JethroTux, quello che preferisci tu non è detto che debbano farlo anche gli altri
<cristian_c> se vuoi dare consigli ad altri utenti, consiglia la soluzione più pratica
<krabador> JethroTux, per il terminale , devi muoverti con la sicurezza di sapere dove toccare. una distro che usa un ambiente grafico, non lascia tutto "stock" ma personalizza la configurazione di tal ambiente, esrorcizzando spesso le impostazioni nella documentazione dell'ambiente grafico
<JethroTux> il problema è un altro forse non mispiego. se da utente hai l'autostart file nella home ($HOME/.config/lxsession/Lubuntu/autostart) l'autostart "generico" /etc/xdg/lxsession/Lubuntu/autostart non funziona! capito mò?
<krabador> JethroTux, si, e tu credi che sia un bug, quando non lo è.
<krabador> capito mò?
<JethroTux> lol
<krabador> !chat | JethroTux
<ubot-it> JethroTux: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<JethroTux> va bene va bene
<krabador> Alex_blueeyes, "utente " in /home/utente/.config    deve essere il tuo nome utente
<krabador> Alex_blueeyes, hai installato driver proprietari di schede grafiche?
<Alex_blueeyes> Krabador Ati radeon
<krabador> Alex_blueeyes, ed hai installato i driver proprietari?
<Alex_blueeyes> Cioè?
<reezy> krabador l hard disk continua a lavorare ma lo schermo si é spento mentre aggiornava, é normale?
<krabador> reezy, premi la barra
<reezy> ah ok grazie
<krabador> Alex_blueeyes, hai installato i driver proprietari della scheda, o ti sei sempre tenuto quelli che funzionavano di base
<Alex_blueeyes> sempre quelli
<krabador> Alex_blueeyes, perfetto
<krabador> Alex_blueeyes, hai mandato il comando?
<Alex_blueeyes> si ma dice directory inesistente
<Alex_blueeyes> forse sbaglio sintassi
<Alex_blueeyes> ho copiato dalla tua sopra
<krabador> Alex_blueeyes, hai letto "<krabador> Alex_blueeyes, "utente " in /home/utente/.config    deve essere il tuo nome utente" ?
<Alex_blueeyes> Si si....
<Alex_blueeyes> corretto lo spazio tra comando rm e -rf e /home?
<krabador> Alex_blueeyes, rm -rf /home/tuoutente/.config/*
<Alex_blueeyes> Mi torna al comando di root
<sf260w> Salve !
<krabador> Alex_blueeyes, se non ha dato output, è avvenuto correttament e
<krabador> Alex_blueeyes, ls -la /home/tuoutente/.config
<krabador> vedi cosa da
<sf260w> Strano problema con portatile HP Mini 2133  Di nuovo un problema. Se avvio Lubuntu 14.04 , alimentazione da rete,suono normale dalle cuffie e nessun suono dagli altoparlati. Tutto risulta abilitato sia in alsamixer che in pavucontro. Spengo il portatile e lo avvio da una chiavetta usb con la Live di VectorLinux. Suono perfetto dagli altoparlanti
<sf260w> Spengo il portatile, tolgo la chiavetta, riavvio Lubuntu e suono perfetto dagli altoparlanti. Lo riavvio nuovamente, sempre con alimentazione da rete e suono sempre perfetto. Lo spengo, tolgo l' alimentazione da rete e riavvio Lubuntu utilizzando l batteria e...nessun suono dagli altoparlanti, solo dalle cuffie. Ripeto il ciclo dall' inizio ed ottengo sempre lo stesso risultato. Oltre ad un esorci
<sf260w> sma cosa posso fare ?  Grazie
<Alex_blueeyes> Krabador, mi restituisce alcune info
<Alex_blueeyes> totale 8
<cristian_c> sf260w, ti erano stati dati dei consigli
<sf260w> Mi spiace ma non li ho letti...
<sf260w> Installato tutto ex novo
<krabador> Alex_blueeyes, cd /home/tuoutente/.config
<Alex_blueeyes> drwxr-xr-x 2 Alex alex 4096.........
<krabador> Alex_blueeyes, cd /home/tuoutente/.config
<Alex_blueeyes> Mi restituisce stesso comando con # finale
<cristian_c> sf260w, allora
<cristian_c> sf260w, ora si sente dalle casse?
<cristian_c> in questo momento
<cristian_c> è collegato dalla rete elettrica?
<sf260w> si, funziona perfettamente, ma se spego e riavvio da batteria niente piu'  suono dagli altoparanti
<Alex_blueeyes> Krabador, Mi restituisce stesso comando con # finale
<cristian_c> sf260w, se scolleghi adesso senza riavviare, funziona?
<sf260w> si, ora sono con le batterie
<cristian_c> sf260w, riavvia, senza alimentazione
<krabador> Alex_blueeyes, l'ultimo comando fa andare nella cartella, ci sei?
<sf260w> ok...lo rifaccio ma sicuramente niente piu'  audio. Aspeta :-)
<Alex_blueeyes> Non so, dopo comando ho stessa stringa ripetuta come ti dicevo ma con #dopo config
<krabador> Alex_blueeyes, mi scrivi precisamente la linea a sinistra del cursore?
<Alex_blueeyes> Non riesco a mandare da chat
<Alex_blueeyes> nn so perché mi inibisce
<Alex_blueeyes> "/home/utente/.config#"
<krabador> bene allora, rm *
<krabador> scusa, rm -R *
<krabador> poweroff
<Alex_blueeyes> Mi da errore file o dir inesistente
<sf260w> Eccomi di nuovo
<Alex_blueeyes> Ora andata
<Alex_blueeyes> Riavvio
<sf260w> cristian_c   ho semplicemente riavviato (con batteria) e gli baltoparlanti funzionano. Ho po fatto uno shutdown completo e poi riavviato...niente suoni dagli altoparlanti...
<cristian_c> sf260w, quindi il problema non è con il riavvio
<cristian_c> ma con lo spegnimento
<sf260w> gia'
<sf260w> se riavvio con una live di VictorLinux e poi riavvio con lubuntu ricomincia tutto
<cristian_c> sf260w, quindi in questo momento non senti niente dagli altoparlanti?
<sf260w> nulla
<cristian_c> ok
<Alex_blueeyes> Krabador, in apertura dopo login mi da sempre "System program problem detected"
<cristian_c> un attimo
<sf260w> ok
<krabador> Alex_blueeyes, il desktopo viene caricato?
<krabador> Alex_blueeyes, hai pacioccato con unity/compiz?
<Alex_blueeyes> Krabador, no sempre solo sfondo e nessuna icona
<cristian_c> sf260w, ls -l /usr/share/sounds/alsa/
<sf260w> ok, eseguo
<Alex_blueeyes> Krabador, fino al login si vedono in alto almeno le icone orologio, rete, .......poi nulla
<Alex_blueeyes> Krabador, è la prima volta che faccio tutti questi passaggi nei menù che mi indichi....
<krabador> !ripristino | Alex_blueeyes
<ubot-it> Alex_blueeyes: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<sf260w> totale 1212
<sf260w> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 137134 gen 17  2014 Front_Center.wav
<sf260w> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 142128 gen 17  2014 Front_Left.wav
<sf260w> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 146990 gen 17  2014 Front_Right.wav
<sf260w> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 135202 gen 17  2014 Noise.wav
<Alex_blueeyes> Krabador, Ok grazie mille del supporto e della pazienza
<krabador> Alex_blueeyes, <krabador> Alex_blueeyes, hai pacioccato con unity/compiz?
<cristian_c> sf260w, su pastebin
<cristian_c> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<libellula> Ciao.io avevo una partizione con debian, un giorno l ho tolta con tutto quello che c era dentro. Adesso quando accendo il computer mi parte grub rescue e non posso accedere a niente.ho provato a far girare una live di ubuntu ma niente,come se non la vedesse
<Alex_blueeyes> Krabador, non so neanche cosa sia.....
<krabador> Alex_blueeyes, c'è qualcosa che sai  :D ?
<sf260w> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10557429/
<krabador> Alex_blueeyes, hai personalizzato l'ambiente grafico di ubuntu?
<Alex_blueeyes> Krabador, ahahaha mi sa torno a Windows ;)
<Alex_blueeyes> Krabador, non che io ricordi
<sf260w> cristian_c letto?
<cristian_c> sì
<sf260w> :-)
<Giuseppe1991> Buona sera, ho un problema con l'sda6, cioè mi dice che non è montato. Come posso risolvere il problema?
<cristian_c> sf260w, un attimo ancora
<sf260w> fai con comodo, grazie
<cristian_c> sf260w, proviamo con aplay
<sf260w> dimmi
<Giuseppe1991> scusate se mi intrometto nella vostra discussione, vorrei sapere se potreste aiutarmi
<cristian_c> sf260w, aplay /usr/share/sounds/alsa/Front_Left.wav
<sf260w> cristian_c ok, un momento
<krabador> Giuseppe1991, si aspetta educatamente che qualcuno risponda alla domanda posta, interrompere è seccante
<cristian_c> sf260w, e poi digita: aplay /usr/share/sounds/alsa/Front_Right.wav
<cristian_c> !aiuto | Giuseppe1991
<ubot-it> Giuseppe1991: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<cristian_c> Giuseppe1991, fai la tua domanda e aspetta
<Giuseppe1991> Grazie del consiglio! E' la prima volta per me :-) Il problema è che /dev/sda6 è un dispositivo non montato
<krabador> Giuseppe1991, la domanda è perchè dovrebbe essere montato?
<Giuseppe1991> All'avvio mi compare un messaggio che dice l'unità disco /dev/mapper/cryptoswap1 non è presente o non montata
<sf260w> cristian_c http://paste.ubuntu.com/10557482/
<Henry62> Salve a tutti
<Henry62> sono un nuovo utente Ubuntu studio
<krabador> Giuseppe1991, sudo apt-get -y install pastebinit && sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit
<Giuseppe1991> eseguiro il tuo comando krabador ;-)
<Henry62> l'ho appena istallato in un HP laptop
<Henry62> come posso configurare la connessione WiFi?
<krabador> Henry62, apri il terminale, manda sudo lshw -C network
<krabador> !paste | Henry62
<ubot-it> Henry62: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<reezy> krabador pare che tutto funbzioni ora
<reezy> grazie mille
<krabador> reezy, ottimo
<Giuseppe1991> ho digitato il tuo comando krabador
<krabador> Giuseppe1991, ti ha restituito il link ?
<Henry62> ok
<Henry62> grazie
<cristian_c> sf260w, visto
<cristian_c> sf260w, collega le cuffie
<Giuseppe1991> mi dice "artition 3 does not start on physical sector boundary.
<Giuseppe1991> "
<cristian_c> al pc
<sf260w> cristian_c fatto
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> sf260w, aplay /usr/share/sounds/alsa/Front_Left.wav
<sf260w> cristian_c suono prfetto dalle cuffie
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> sf260w, e poi digita: aplay /usr/share/sounds/alsa/Front_Right.wav
<cristian_c> sf260w, ridigita i comandi
<sf260w> eseguo...
<cristian_c> sf260w, e mentre lo fai, cuffie alle orecchie
<sf260w> cristian_c fatto sento suono dalle cuffie  http://paste.ubuntu.com/10557525/
<krabador> Giuseppe1991, sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit
<cristian_c> sf260w, prima una e poi l'altra?
<Giuseppe1991> perdonami krabador come si fa a digitare la barra diritta?
<sf260w> cristian_c si suono da tutte e due le cuffie L e R contemporaneamente
<cristian_c> sf260w, digita anche: aplay -l
<krabador> Giuseppe1991, copia ed incolla
<krabador> tutto il comando
<Giuseppe1991> okay ;-)
<sf260w> cristian_c  wilco...
<cristian_c> sf260w, non con un comando un auricolare e con l'altro comando l'altro auricolare?
<cristian_c> sf260w, ?
<Giuseppe1991> krabador mi dice che "udo" non è installato, lo devo installare?
<sf260w> no, con tutti e due i comandi sempre da ambo le cuffie contemporaneamente
<krabador> Giuseppe1991, porti gli occhiali?
<sf260w> cristian_c
<sf260w> cristian_ c http://paste.ubuntu.com/10557543/
<Giuseppe1991> krabador degli occhiali non ho di bisogna, il fatto è che è la prima volta che uso Xubuntu, quindi perdona la mia ignoranza!
<krabador> Giuseppe1991, allora controlla meglio il comando da copiare ed incollare
<krabador> questo lo puoi fare senza essere un esperto informatico
<Giuseppe1991> ho installato il pacchetto "udo" krabador
<krabador> Giuseppe1991, mi puoi riportare, per favore, se hai voglia, dove ti è stato chiesto, e dove è stato segnalato necessario?
<Giuseppe1991> Ho visualizzato il messaggio all'avvio del sistema operativo
<cristian_c> scheda 0: VT82xx [HDA VIA VT82xx], dispositivo 0: AD1984A Analog [AD1984A Analog]
<cristian_c> scheda 0: VT82xx [HDA VIA VT82xx], dispositivo 2: AD1984A Alt Analog [AD1984A Alt Analog]
<sf260w> cristian_c significa che ho due schede VIA ?
<cristian_c> no
<cristian_c> scheda 0
<sf260w> cristian_c  mi spiace ma non capisco :-(
<cristian_c> sf260w, comunque, vedo che l'hanno segnalato vari utenti questo problema sul tuo pc
<Giuseppe1991> allora krabador sul terminale mi è apparso con quel comando che mi hai dato che "Partition 5 does not start on physical sector boundary
<sf260w> cristian-c  mal comune mezzo gaudio...? :-)
<cristian_c> sf260w, un attimo
<sf260w> cristian_c  piu'  facile pilotare un Mirage... :-)
<cristian_c> sf260w, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2248932
<cristian_c> sf260w, cat -n /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf
<sf260w> cristian_c  lo avevo letto... :-)
<krabador> sf260w, cat /proc/asound/cards , per favore
<Giuseppe1991> adesso sto usando Gparted e nella partizione /dev/sda/6 il file system è sconosciuto krabador
<sf260w> cristian_c   file vuoto....
<cristian_c> sf260w, posta l'output
<sf260w> krabador http://paste.ubuntu.com/10557633/
<sf260w> cristian_c  non mi da nessun output
<cristian_c> sf260w, ti ritorna il prompt?
<cristian_c> sf260w, ls -l /etc/modprobe.d/
<krabador> sf260w, cat /proc/asound/cards
<sf260w> cristian_c si ritorna
<sf260w> cristian_c http://paste.ubuntu.com/10557676/
<cristian_c> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root    0 mar  6 02:50 alsa-base.conf
<cristian_c> beh
<cristian_c> sf260w, ci hai messo mano
<krabador> sf260w, prova sudo gedit ~/.asoundrc    , incolla il contenuto di questo link , salva chiudi riavvia, vedi se cambia qualcosa
<krabador> http://pastie.org/pastes/10007759/text?key=ukatf538dmwdcfeymhwrw
<sf260w> krabador http://paste.ubuntu.com/10557685/
<krabador> leggi sopra
<cristian_c> sf260w, hai azzerato il file, perché?
<sf260w> cristian_c no, non ho toccato nulla
<cristian_c> sf260w, eppure l'ultima modifica risale all'altra notte
<sf260w> cristian_c forse lo ho toccato ma poi rimesso come prima
<cristian_c> sf260w, mica tanto come prima
<cristian_c> visto che è vuoto
<sf260w> cristian_c  cosa debbo fare _
<cristian_c> sf260w, se avessi il file originale...
<sf260w> cristian_c parli del file alsa-base.conf ?
<cristian_c> sì
<sf260w> cristian_c  mah  che io ricordi e'  sepmre stato vuoto...posso provare4 a reinstallare alsa ?
<sf260w> cristian_c  ma lo strano e'  che se riavvio con una live e poi faccio ripartire lubuntu tutto funziona per un po
<cristian_c> sf260w, mi sembra francamente non verosimile
<cristian_c> che il file sia vuoto di default
<krabador> asoundrc è sostitutivo per alcune cose
<krabador> user space
<krabador> cristian_c, si , reinstallasse alsa
<sf260w> cristian_c   posso riavviare con la live victorlinux, poi riavviare con lubuntu ed andare a leggere di nuovo il file per vedere se e'  vuoto
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> sf260w, reinstalla alsa
<cristian_c> !alsa
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'alsa'
<sf260w> cristian_c  ok, ora  reinstallo alsa
<Giuseppe1991> Ho un problema con il riconoscimento del file system della partizione /dev/sda6
<sf260w> cristian-c reinstallato alsa-base v, file sempre vuoto
<cristian_c> sf260w, proviamo un metodo di reinstallazione
<cristian_c> sf260w, sudo apt-get purge alsa-base
<cristian_c> sf260w, posta l'output su pastebin
<sf260w> cristian_c  ora lo faccio
<sf260w> cristian_c http://paste.ubuntu.com/10557754/
<cristian_c> sf260w, dpkg -l | grep alsa
<sf260w> cristian_c http://paste.ubuntu.com/10557782/
<cristian_c> sf260w, sudo apt-get install alsa-base
<cristian_c> sf260w, anzi, prima purga anche gli altri alsa
<cristian_c> sf260w, mi è stato suggerito un comando
<cristian_c> sf260w, sudo apt-get remove --purge alsa-tools alsa-utils alsa-tools-gui && sudo apt-get install --reinstall alsa-base alsa-tools-gui alsa-tools alsa-utils lubuntu-core
<sf260w> cristian_c   lo ho gia'  reinstallato  prima del tuo ultimo consiglio...http://paste.ubuntu.com/10557797/
<sf260w> cristian_c ripeto tutta la procedura ?
<cristian_c> sf260w, cat -n /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf
<fabry_dvf> Salve a tutti!E' possibile avere una mano su una iso kubuntu installata su una pennetta usb?ho un hp pavilion 15 che, pur avendo cambiato le impostazioni nel bios, all'avvio non mi rileva la pennetta,o meglio...non mi chiede quale so avviare...cosa sbaglio?
<cristian_c> fabry_dvf, installata su usb?
<krabador> fabry_dvf, come l'hai fatta la pendrive?
<cristian_c> sicuro?
<sf260w> cristian_c http://paste.ubuntu.com/10557811/
<cristian_c> sf260w, vedi che non è vuoto?
<fabry_dvf> ho usato tre procedure..sia con rufus,sia unetbootin che linux live usb creator...
<cristian_c> ah, la live usb
<cristian_c> !usbwin | fabry_dvf
<ubot-it> fabry_dvf: Scarica Universal USB Installer (http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/) | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB (guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows) | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<fabry_dvf> installata non è il termine adatto hai ragione,intendevo dire che avevo creato una live usb
<sf260w> cristian_c   ora e'  scritto
<krabador> fabry_dvf, che sistema hai a disposizione per fare la pendrive, win?
<fabry_dvf> @krabador win 8.1
<cristian_c> sf260w, se riavvii il pc , come si sente?
<cristian_c> a batteria
<krabador> fabry_dvf, universal usb installer allora, http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<krabador> fabry_dvf, formatta la pendrive, usa questo programma, una volta finito, spegni, stacca la pendrive
<sf260w> cristian_ ora riavvio e poi ritorno...riavvio solamente o shutdown e poi riavvio ?
<krabador> fabry_dvf, riattacca la pendribe, accendi, e seleziona da bios
<cristian_c> sf260w, ah, scusa, spegnilo
<cristian_c> e riaccendilo
<sf260w> ok  wilco
<cristian_c> ?
<sf260w> cristian_c   spento riavviato, audio solo dalle cuffie
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> sf260w, sudo leafpad /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf
<cristian_c> sf260w, ah, ok, scusa: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+bug/1265611
<cristian_c> sf260w, in pratica c'è una regressione nel kernel
<cristian_c> sf260w, su kernel 3.2 dovrebbe funzionare tutto bene
<sf260w> cristian_c http://paste.ubuntu.com/10557885/
<cristian_c> o anche superiore, forse
<cristian_c> sf260w, uname -a
<sf260w> Cristian_c  avevo gia'  letto che con kernel superiori al 3.2 non funzionavano gli altoparlanti. Ma quello che non capisco e'  perche'  se riavvio con pennetta una live victorlinux e poi riavvio lubuntu funzionano di nuovo gli altoparlanti...
<cristian_c> sf260w, non so
<sf260w> cristian_c  forse provare con un esorcismo ? :-)
<cristian_c> sf260w, so soltanto che dovresti utilizzare un kernel precedente
<cristian_c> 3.2, appunto
<cristian_c> sf260w, perché intanto così non hai problemi
<cristian_c> sf260w, oltre a fare questo, se vuoi aiutare, puoi sottoscrivere il bug e aggiungere un commento
<cristian_c> a quella segnalazione su launchpad
<sf260w> cristian_c 3.13.0-46-generic #77-Ubuntu SMP Mon Mar 2 18:26:13 UTC 2015 i686 i686 i686 GNU/Linux
<cristian_c> sf260w, visto che ad aver sottoscritto quella segnalazione sono soltanto tre utenti
<cristian_c> in Notified of all changes
<cristian_c> sf260w, ok, hai il 3.13, di default sulla 14.04
<cristian_c> installa il 3.2
<sf260w> cristian_c  tornare al 3.2... come fare ?   Poi dovrei evitare aggiornamenti
<cristian_c> sf260w, quali aggiornamenti?
<sf260w> cristian_c quelli del kernel...comunque come fare ?
<cristian_c> sf260w, c'è un'altra via
<cristian_c> che ti aveva segnalato krabador
<sf260w> cristia_c  quale ?
<sf260w> forse non l'  ho letta
<cristian_c> te lo riporto
<cristian_c> <krabador> asoundrc è sostitutivo per alcune cose
<cristian_c> <krabador> user space
<cristian_c> <krabador> sf260w, prova sudo gedit ~/.asoundrc    , incolla il contenuto di questo link , salva chiudi riavvia, vedi se cambia qualcosa
<cristian_c> <krabador> http://pastie.org/pastes/10007759/text?key=ukatf538dmwdcfeymhwr
<cristian_c> <krabador> leggi sopra
<sf260w> ok, ci provo
<cristian_c> sf260w, comunque, aggiungersi a quella segnalazione, può aiutare a fixare il kernel
<cristian_c> eventualmente
<sf260w> cristian_c  lo faro'   grazie per il tempo che mi hai dedicsato.  Se posso fare qualcosa per te chiedi pure
<cristian_c> nulla
<cristian_c> sf260w, intanto segui le indicazioni date da krabador
<cristian_c> sf260w, insomma, puoi fare varie cose
<cristian_c> per quel problema
<sf260w> cristian_c lo faro'  e ti faro'  sapere
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> sf260w, aspetta, non c'è più il paste
<cristian_c> è stato rimosso
<sf260w> visto, e'  stato rimosso
<krabador> il mio?
<cristian_c> sì
<krabador> sf260w, cat /proc/asound/cards   ---> pastebin
<sf260w> krabador  grazie anche a te :-)
<sf260w> krabador  mi dice "opzione non riconosciuta"
<akis24> sera
<krabador> sf260w, cat /proc/asound/cards
<sf260w> krabador http://paste.ubuntu.com/10558024/
<krabador> sf260w, sudo gedit ~/.asoundrc   , http://pastie.org/pastes/10007847/text?key=inpa9vhvryvduny3vobjnw
<krabador> incolli il contenuto di questo dentro
<krabador> salvi chiudi riavvii
<sf260w> krabador  fatto ma non funziona
<Bassinux> Ho installato da poco ubuntu ma ha l'audio completamente assente. Ho provato a seguire la diagnostica ma non riesco a risolvere il problema, chiedo aiuto su cosa posso fare, grazie!
<akis24> Bassinux: regolato le impostazioni audio  ?  versione di ubuntu ?
<emyterz> ciao a tutti. ho appena finito di scaricare il file iso per installazione chi mi può dare una mano per andare avanti... visto che oggi ho fatto un pò un casino...
<akis24> !installazione | emyterz
<ubot-it> emyterz: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<emyterz> ok grazie  ora riprovo  ciao
<Bassinux> akis24: ho regolato tutto e fatto i passaggi tipo aplay oppure lspci eccetera, vedo che c'è la scheda audio Intel NM10/ICH7, credo che ci sia qualche forma di conflitto, forse dovrei usare  la blacklist per disattivare qualcosa, sapresti dirmi come procedere?
<akis24> Bassinux: apri il terminale e digita alsamixer eposta una schermata  mettendola su paste
<akis24> !paste | Bassinux
<ubot-it> Bassinux: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<akis24> Bassinux: ti avevo chiesto anche la versione di ubuntu ?
<Bassinux> Versione è Ubuntu 14.04 LTS adesso faccio alsamixer
<Bassinux> Scusate, con alsamixer viene fuori tutta una schermata ma dovrei fare lo screenshot della pagina che non so come riportare
<f843d0> Bassinux: e` un'interfaccia ncurses, e` testuale, seleziona tutta la pagina come fosse testo
<accu> buona sera, qualcuno può darmi una mano ? sono un neofita di linux, nel pannello dei driver ho 6 driver diversi da poter selezionare, tra qui uno open source e 5 nvida , la mia scheda e una nvida geforce 9600gt
<accu> quale devo mettere?
<akis24> accu:  usa quello " raccomandato "
<accu> i driver nvida sono 3 nvida legacy binary driver e 2 nvida binary driver
<accu> dove lo vedo qual è quello raccomandato?
<accu> di default avevo quello opensource
<akis24> accu: di solito lo leggi sul pannello di ricerca dei driver
<accu> io mi trovo in :software e aggiornamenti/ driver aggiuntivi
<accu> e non mi compare, ora provo a vedere meglio
<akis24> accu: infatti dovresti leggerlo li
<accu> per adesso mi dice questo dispositivo sta usando un driver alternativo , presumo che mi debba comparire "racocmandato"  invece giusto?
<accu> comunque per adesso sta scaricando un driver, quindi devo aspettare e non posso fare niente
<accu> scusate ancora il disturbo, ma è possibile che non riesco a attivare una connessione da accespoint per condividere la rete? (mi dice che non e disponibile su questo device)
<accu> ma su windows ci riuscivo perfettamente
<Bassinux> ubot-it: scusa mi puoi indicare i passaggi per mettere la schermata alsamxer su paste? Grazie e scusami
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Bassinux> Ciao, su alsamixer cosa posso vedere per risolvere il problema di audio che non si sente? Vedo che è tutto 00 (cioè attivo)
<f843d0> Bassinux: prova a digitare pavucontrol e controlla anche li i valori/schede di uscita
<Bassinux> ok! provo
<Bassinux> mi dice che pavucontrol non è attualmente installato
<f843d0> Bassinux: sudo apt-get install pavucontrol
<Bassinux> ok
<Bassinux> ok, pavucontrol installato e lanciato
<paolocyc> come faccio a vedere se la .iso che ho scaricato è giusta? ho già i codici
<Carlin0> paolocyc, giusta in che senso ?
#ubuntu-it 2015-03-08
<Axel8489> Ciao a tutti! Qualcuno può aiutarmi nell'installazione di ubuntu?
<Scassapalle> salve
<Scassapalle> dopo windows torno ad ubuntu...
<Scassapalle> l'ultima versione, riscontro 2 problemi:
<Scassapalle> il pritarla. mo è la luminosità che si avvia sempre al massimo, e manualmente devo rimpos
<Scassapalle> e come avrete notato la tastiera che va per conto suo....
<Scassapalle> il primo è la tastiera
<Scassapalle> oblo mi dai una dritta?
<oblo> uè
<oblo> dipende non so se posso aiutarti..
<Scassapalle> sulla luminosità ad esempio?
<Scassapalle> anche a te fa questo scherzo?
<oblo> non uso ubuntu :P
<Scassapalle> ah, ok
<Scassapalle> usi windows?
<oblo> bè ho anche xp ma è un pò che non lo uso
<oblo> comunque dovresti provare nelle impostazioni nvidia se hai i driver proprietari
<Scassapalle> ok. Credevo che qui fossero solo utenti ubuntu
<Scassapalle> bhe, buon continuazione.
<Scassapalle> Notte
<oblo> notte scassa.. spiacente di non essere stato utile!
<oblo> riprova domani ora dormono tutti mi sa
<Scassapalle> ok. Grazie
<akis24> giorno
<paolocyc> bngiorno. come faccio a vedere se la .iso che ho scaricato è giusta? ho già i codici
<cristian_c> !md5 | paolocyc
<ubot-it> paolocyc: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum. Per una lista completa, si veda: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<paolocyc> si, ma una volta che ho i codici?
<cristian_c> paolocyc, sono uguali?
<cristian_c> quello che ottieni con quello noto
<akis24> paolocyc: e se leggi trovi come procedere per controllare l'integrita' se neanche ci guardi restiamo col dubbio
<paolocyc> ok, grazie fatto!
<cristian_c> sono uguali?
<paolocyc> si
<cristian_c> paolocyc, puoi masterizzare
<cristian_c> !iso
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<xubu> buongiorno. ho installato xubuntu su un notebook, ma ho difficoltà a trovare come evitare che le icone sul desktop ad ogni riavvio si spostano e non restano come le ho piazzate in precedenza. c'è una soluzione?
<cristian_c> xubu, in che senso si spostano?
<cristian_c> si allineano?
<xubu> cioa cristian_c ad ogni riavvio sono allineate alla griglia, non come le avevo messe io in precedenza
<cristian_c> xubu, devi impostare allora
<cristian_c> xubu, ad esempio, se fai clic destro su un'area vuota del desktop, che succede?
<xubu> cristian_c, ho un menù con diverse opzioni. relativamente alle icone le allinea fine
<cristian_c> xubu, posta schermata
<xubu> cristian_c, come? pastebin?
<cristian_c> !image | xubu
<ubot-it> xubu: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<akis24> xubu: se clicchi col destro del mouse sul desktop  sulla finestra che si apre hai l'opzione " ordina le icone sulla scrivania "  usa quello  poi dovranno rimanere stabili
<xubu> ciao akis24 no vanno subito alla griglia
<akis24> xubu: vediamo lo screen
<akis24> xubu: solitamente xfce li mette in ordine alfabetico e per tipo
<xubu> akis24, sì certo ma allineate dove vuole lui.
<akis24> xubu: difatti xfce usa quel sistema ..
<xubu> akis24, apputnoed è proprio ciò che vorrei evitare....
<akis24> xubu: le mette a sinistra e in un certo ordine almeno sul mio  se poi ci fai vedere come le dispone sul tuo desktop
<xubu> akis24, esattamenter come hai scritto tu. non riesco printare il desktop
<cristian_c> xubu, come mai?
<cristian_c> xubu, su unity?
<akis24> xubu:  usa " istantanea " da accessori
<xubu> ma no xfce
<cristian_c> ah, xfce, scusate :P
<akis24> xubu:  https://imgur.com/RB03DKi questo è quell oche fa' xfce
<xubu> cristian_c, l'avevo scritto
<cristian_c> xubu, mi sono scusato
<xubu> akis24, esatto è ciò che non vorrei, è possibile farlo?
<xubu> cristian_c, ma no non devi scusarti era per specificare... :)
<akis24> xubu: non credo si tratterebbe di dover modificare le impostazioni di xfce  conoscendole ...
<cristian_c> xubu, magari vediamo la schermata col menù
<xubu> https://imgur.com/RB03DKi
<cristian_c> xubu, non vedo nessun menù
<xubu> cristian_c, scusate ho sbagliato, messo le icone di akis24
<cristian_c> ah, è il suo
<cristian_c> :P
<xubu> http://imgur.com/SWewSij
<cristian_c> xubu, continuo a non vedere menù
<xubu> cristian_c, couome faccio a lasciare il menù se me lo toglie quando eseguo la print?
<cristian_c> xubu, ma scusa, non usi il programma segnalato da akis?
<cristian_c> !xfce4-screenoshooter
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<cristian_c> !info xfce4-screenshooter
<ubot-it> xfce4-screenshooter (source: xfce4-screenshooter): screenshots utility for Xfce. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.8.1-2ubuntu1 (trusty), package size 500 kB, installed size 2159 kB
<xubu> cristian_c, sì certo. istantanea. apro il menù, scatto perdo il menù
<cristian_c> xubu, non c'è timer?
<cristian_c> dopo X secondi
<akis24> xubu: imposta lo scatto con un certo ritardo di tempo e avrai tutto
<cristian_c> detto anche autoscatto
<xubu> no nessun timer
<cristian_c> xubu, guarda meglio
<xubu> cristian_c, allora, il tempo non c'entra.(mi sento un idiota) è al momento dello scatto che oil menù se ne va. comunque ti scrivo le opzioni che nel menù si pastebin
<cristian_c> xubu, devi impostare l'autoscatto, altrimenti...
<cristian_c> xubu, non puoi fare una foto, allora?
<cristian_c> insomma....
<cristian_c> xubu, scusa, a questo punto fammi vedere una schermata di Istantenea
<cristian_c> quella puoi farla :P
<akis24> xubu: posto per te in modo che cristian_c  veda https://imgur.com/H2Bdwkw
<cristian_c> ok
<xubu> cristian_c, non c'è l'autoscatto, solo schermo intero, porzione di schermo, finestra attiva includi il puntatore. fine non c'è altro
<cristian_c> uhm, ha ragione akis
<xubu> akis24, grazie infinite
<akis24> di nulla
<cristian_c> xubu, ls -al ~/.config/xfce4/desktop/
<cristian_c> xubu, comunque, akis mi conferma che Istantenea ha le impostazioni per l'autoscatto, non avrai guardato bene
<xubu> cristian_c, sì conosco quello script, ma se imposto riga e colonna di ogni icona, poi le sposta comunque. ho usato anche questo comando sudo chattr +i ~/.config/xfce4/desktop/icons*
<cristian_c> xubu, intanto posta l'output su pastebin
<cristian_c> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<xubu> cristian_c, http://imgur.com/Z8Mq8dd tu lo vedi l'autoscatto?
<cristian_c> xubu, sì
<cristian_c> 'Attesa prima della cattura'
<xubu> cristian_c, o scrivilo anche a me
<cristian_c> 1 secondi
<cristian_c> xubu, ?
<xubu> cristian_c, sì ma non riesco a mantenere il menù è un'immagine volatile
<cristian_c> xubu, hai impostato 1 secondi
<cristian_c> o sei speedy gonzales o..
<xubu> ne ho messi anche 10 uguale
<cristian_c> xubu, akis ha utilizzato lo stesso metodo, comunque posta l'output del comando su pastebin
<xubu> cristian_c, aspettiamo akis24  se te lo mostra lui, è uguale al mio
<akis24> xubu: se hai usato quel comando sudo chattr +i ~/.config/xfce4/desktop/icons*  avrai letto anche  To unlock the config, replace +i for -i in the first command
<cristian_c> xubu, appunto, ma io aspetto il risultato del comando sul tuo pc
<xubu> cristian_c, scusa non ho capito cosa hai scritto. ma akis24 ti ha mostrato quel menù?
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> xubu, ls -al ~/.config/xfce4/desktop/
<akis24> xubu: non è che possiamo far screen del mio desktop  al limite ci serve il tuo  e comunque segui le indicazioni che ti chiede cristian_c
<cristian_c> lo screen ok
<xubu> cristian_c, ah ok
<cristian_c> va bene quello di akis
<cristian_c> xubu, mi interessa il comando
<cristian_c> se ci fai vedere le info sui fiile in quella directory...
<cristian_c> *file
<xubu> http://pastebin.com/miZNtG10
<xubu> akis24, cristian_c vuol vedere il menù che appare cliccando dx su desktop vuoto. io non ci riesco, tu puoi farglielo?
<akis24> xubu:  ha gia' visto ..
<akis24> xubu: e anche tu credo
<xubu> ok non importa, scusate, grazie per il vs tempo
<akis24> xubu: comunque ti ripeto magari nella nuova versione di xfce sara' modificata la possibilita' di mettere le icone come si desidera al momento ha solo quella predefinita
<akis24> di nulla
<JethroTux> nuongiorno
<Axel8489> Salve, qualcuno può darmi una mano?
<cristian_c> !qualcuno | Axel8489
<ubot-it> Axel8489: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<Axel8489> Ho un problema con l'installazione di ubuntu, inserisco il cd nel lettore, riavvio il pc e dopo aver selezionato tutte le varie impostazioni quando devo riavviare il pc mi dice di rimuovere il cd e premere Enter per installarlo. Lo faccio però con il riavvio mi riparte Windows e non l'installazione di Ubuntu
<cristian_c> Axel8489, quali sono tutte le varie impostazioni?
<Axel8489> Selezionare la lingua, installare gli aggiornamenti insieme al sistema operativo e installare ubuntu al fianco di windows
<rogota> salve
<cristian_c> Axel8489, in pratica hai installato?
<rogota> esiste un programma per craccare la propria rete wifi?
<cristian_c> rogota, son domande da fare?
<Axel8489> In pratica no, perché al momento del riavvio del pc per installare Ubuntu mi riparte Windows
<cristian_c> rogota, non si può parlare di queste cose nel canale
<rogota> ok scusatet
<cristian_c> anche se si dichiara di volerlo fare sulla propria rete
<rogota> ecco appunto
<cristian_c> rogota, ma a che pro?
<rogota> per capire quanto possa essere vulnerabile la mia rete
<cristian_c> Axel8489, come no?
<cristian_c> Axel8489, quindi non hai portato avanti l'installazione?
<cristian_c> in quale punto dell'installazione ti sei bloccato?
<cristian_c> rogota, lol
<cristian_c> rogota, metti una password sicura e non ci pensi
<cristian_c> :D
<Axel8489> Non è nemmeno partita l'installazione. E' questo che non riesco a capire
<cristian_c> evitando di fare cavolate
<rogota> ah perfetto
<cristian_c> Axel8489, ok, dimmi in quale punto ti sei bloccato esattamente
<cristian_c> rogota, insomma, alla fine la sicurezza dipende dal buonsenso dell'utente
<cristian_c> rogota, wpa2?
<rogota> si certo
<Axel8489> Non mi sono bloccato. Per installare il sistema il mio pc dice che devo riavviarlo dopo aver messo le varie impostazioni che ho scritto sopra. Si riavvia, però invece di partire con l'installazione di Ubuntu si avvia Windows
<cristian_c> rogota, di base è ok
<rogota> di base
<cristian_c> rogota, a che tipo di minacce ti riferisci?
<cristian_c> Axel8489, mi sembra strano ti venga chiesto prima dell'installazione
<cristian_c> mai capitata una cosa del genere
<b00k3r> giorno
<cristian_c> Axel8489, qual'è l'impostazione precedente alla richiesta?
<Axel8489> Nemmeno a me, avevo già installato Ubuntu 10 su un vecchio pc anni fa, ora anche quella versione non mi viene installata
<Axel8489> In che senso?
<rogota> io so che altri possono cmq captare la password wpa2
<cristian_c> Axel8489, ubuntu 10 è scaduta da anni
<cristian_c> Axel8489, hai detto che ti viene richiesto di riavviare prima dell'installazione
<cristian_c> rogota, e come?
<Axel8489> Sì esatto
<cristian_c> rogota, se non è 1234...
<cristian_c> rogota, insomma, impostane una sicura
<cristian_c> che non sia 'password'
<cristian_c> o facente parte di un dizionario
<rogota> in ogni caso non posso verificare con qualche software?
<cristian_c> rogota, che cosa?
<cristian_c> come impostare una password sicura?
<rogota> la sicurezza della mia rete
<cristian_c> Axel8489, allora, mi puoi postare la schermata precedente alla richiesta?
<cristian_c> rogota, ma lol, ti ho già spiegato
<cristian_c> imposta una password sicura
<rogota> il programma si chiama iol
<cristian_c> della rete wifi, intendo
<cristian_c> rogota, ?
<rogota> non ho cpt perdonami
<cristian_c> ?
<Axel8489> Non posso, perché facendo uno screenshot con il riavvio del pc lo perdo. In pratica c'è la scritta UBUNTU e sotto mi dice, in inglese, di rimuovere il supporto, chiudere il lettore se presente e premere ENTER
<cristian_c> Axel8489, lo metti su un supporto
<cristian_c> la foto
<cristian_c> Axel8489, e io intendo la schermata precedente
<Axel8489> Ah okay, allora devi aspettare perché devo far ripartire l'installazione o almeno provarci
<cristian_c> Axel8489, ma in live funge ubuntu?
<rogota> quindi?
<Axel8489> In live? Cioè?
<cristian_c> rogota, eh, ti ho detto, imposta una password sicura
<cristian_c> Axel8489, non hai provato?
<cristian_c> in live
<Axel8489> Non so nemmeno cosa sia
<rogota> ok grazie
<rogota> esiste un programma come pinnacle per ubuntu?ù
<rogota> o simile?
<cristian_c> Axel8489, http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Live_CD
<cristian_c> rogota, per la tv?
<rogota> tu dici per vedere la tv?
<Axel8489> Non ci ho provato ora provo
<cristian_c> rogota, io lo domando a te
<ExPBoy> lol
<rogota> Pinnacle serve per fare video editor
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> ahhhh
<cristian_c> rogota, e ce ne sono assai
<cristian_c> !programmi | rogota
<ubot-it> rogota: Per una lista di programmi disponibili per Ubuntu consulta http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Programmi
<cristian_c> guarda le tabelle
<rogota> invece per vedere la tv?
<cristian_c> !info kaffeine
<ubot-it> kaffeine (source: kaffeine): versatile media player for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.2-2 (trusty), package size 439 kB, installed size 2372 kB
<cristian_c> rogota, con kaffeine dovresti
<rogota> è un software che mi permette di vedere i canali della tv?
<cristian_c> rogota, ti ho risposto qui sopra
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> rogota, con kaffeine dovresti
<cristian_c> rogota, ma devi avere l'hardware
<cristian_c> rogota, hai schede tv?
<rogota> no
<cristian_c> rogota, lol
<ExPBoy> allora niente tv
<cristian_c> eh
<rogota> volevo capire semplicemente se esiste un software
<ExPBoy> per fare che?
<rogota> per vedere i canali in chiaro
<cristian_c> rogota, e come fai se non hai il decoder?
<rogota> tramite internet ovviamente
<cristian_c> rogota, il pc mica li prende dal satellite i canali?
<cristian_c> e ci vorrebbe il decoder anche lì
<cristian_c> rogota, ma lol
<cristian_c> rogota, e mica hai bisogno di un software per quello
<rogota> sito?
<cristian_c> rogota, cosa c'entra questo con supporto ad ubuntu me lo devi spiegare
<cristian_c> :P
<ExPBoy> già
<rogota> chiedo info
<ExPBoy> !chat
<rogota> in generale
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<rogota> non conoscendo la piattaforma linux
<cristian_c> rogota, questo è canale di supporto a ubuntu
<cristian_c> per tutto il resto...
<rogota> ok grazie
<rogota> buon lavoro
<cristian_c> lol
<Axel8489> christian_c, sono in live
<Axel8489> il live funziona
<cristian_c> Axel8489, posta la schermata precedente alla richiesta di riavvio
<Axel8489> Okay, aspetta che ci arrivo
<Axel8489> Come faccio uno screenshot
<Axel8489> con stamp non funziona
<cristian_c> Axel8489, come fai a dire che non funge?
<Axel8489> Non funziona nel senso che il tasto stamp non mi permette di fare uno screenshot
<Axel8489> chiedevo come posso fare per farti avere la schermata
<cristian_c> Axel8489, non puoi premere il tasto stamp?
<cristian_c> fisicamente
<Axel8489> Non va
<cristian_c> Axel8489, che vuol dire non va?
<ExPBoy> uhm
<cristian_c> 'non va'
<cristian_c> Axel8489, comunque, se non vuoi fare screenshot, puoi sempre scattare una foto
<cristian_c> insomma, postala :P
<Axel8489> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/VQXmSev8SpawlWPU5oM4
<Axel8489> Dovrei avercela fata
<Axel8489> fatta
<cristian_c> Axel8489, all'interno?
<cristian_c> Axel8489, ma come hai avviato il supporto?
<cristian_c> hai impostato il bios?
<Axel8489> Ehm in che senso?
<cristian_c> Axel8489, scusa, hai scaricato il file .iso
<cristian_c> poi?
<Axel8489> Ho masterizzato l'iso su dvd
<cristian_c> poi?
<ExPBoy> tic tac
<Axel8489> L'ho inserito nel lettore e riavviando
<Axel8489> E' partito
<Axel8489> ora ho provato il live
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> Axel8489, vai un attimo su Altro
<Axel8489> okay poi?
<cristian_c> ora la schermata è un po' tagliata
<cristian_c> quindi posta la schermata successiva
<Axel8489> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/GuhO2MWvQum7fGOmknyI
<Axel8489> Eccola
<cristian_c> Axel8489, vai di partizionamento manuale
<cristian_c> Axel8489, scendi nella tabella
<cristian_c> e fammi vedere la schermata
<cristian_c> aggiornata
<Axel8489> C'e' solo questo
<Axel8489> La tabella ha queste 4 righe
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> Axel8489, allora, non hai spazio libero
<cristian_c> devi ridimensionare qualcosa sul disco
<cristian_c> ma devi scegliere bene, per evitare danni
<Axel8489> Come no, non ho nemmeno la meta' di memoria occupata
<cristian_c> Axel8489, è tutta occupata
<Axel8489> Ah bene, quindi che faccio?
<cristian_c> non c'è un briciolo di spazio sul disco
<cristian_c> Axel8489, a cosa corrispondono le quattro righe?
<Axel8489> Le partizioni del disco
<cristian_c> sda1, sda2, sda3 e sda4
<Axel8489> Era gia' partizionato cosi' all'acquisto
<cristian_c> Axel8489, sì, ma cosa rappresentano?
<cristian_c> ognuna di esse
<Axel8489> Ah boh
<Axel8489> E' la prima volta che lo vedo
<cristian_c> in particolare la 2, la 3 e la 4
<cristian_c> Axel8489, sono partizioni di windows
<cristian_c> Axel8489, fai partire windows e vedi cosa sono
<cristian_c> in Gestione Disco
<Axel8489> la 4 dovrebbe essere la partizione in cui c'e' windows
<cristian_c> ok
<Axel8489> la 2 ha file di ripristino di windows
<cristian_c> anche se c'è scritto loader, comunque...
<Axel8489> e la 3 mi sa che e' dove tengo i file personali
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> Axel8489, quale sei disposto a ridimensionare?
<Axel8489> quella dove ci sono i file di windows
<cristian_c> la 1 e la 2 tralasciamole
<cristian_c> la 3 o la 4?
<cristian_c> la 3?
<Axel8489> si'
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> Axel8489, quindi sei sicuro che sda3 sia solo dati?
<cristian_c> e non il sistema
<Axel8489> credo di si'
<Axel8489> sicuro no
<cristian_c> Axel8489, allora avvia windows
<cristian_c> controlla e poi ridimensiona direttamente da windows
<Axel8489> okay aspetta
<cristian_c> tramite lo strumento presente in windows
<Axel8489> Eccomi
<Axel8489> Cosa devo controllare?
<ExPBoy> eh
<cristian_c> Axel8489, io so che in Gestione Disco vengono elencate le partizioni del disco
<cristian_c> con i loro nomi
<cristian_c> e quello ti permette di ridimensionare
<Axel8489> okay ci sono
<cristian_c> Axel8489, identifica quella di prima
<cristian_c> Axel8489, https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/GuhO2MWvQum7fGOmknyI
<Axel8489> il 3 deve essere il disco C
<cristian_c> e vedi se è dati o se è quella di windows
<cristian_c> il 4?
<cristian_c> hanno dimensione quasi uguale
<Axel8489> dove ho i dati personali
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> vedi quanto spazio c'è a disposizione
<cristian_c> e quanto utilizzato
<Axel8489> sul 4?
<cristian_c> su quella dei dati utente
<cristian_c> non quella di sistema
<Axel8489> usato 63,5 GB libero 144 GB
<ExPBoy> Axel8489, se sbagli ti radi al suolo windows quindi non essere superficiale
<cristian_c> la somma è circa 200, comunque...
<cristian_c> lol
<Axel8489> infatti sto usando la partizione con i dati personali, non i file di windows
<cristian_c> Axel8489, ok, allora , ridimensiona quella dei dati utente
<cristian_c> sempre con gestione disco
<cristian_c> Axel8489, e ne prendi un po' di quei 144
<Axel8489> all'incirca quanto?
<cristian_c> dipende da quanti te ne servono per i dati su ubuntu
<Axel8489> okay
<cristian_c> Axel8489, quindi quanto hai deciso di ridurre?
<Axel8489> 60 GB
<cristian_c> Axel8489, ok,considera che ti servono anche un tot di GB per il sistema ubuntu
<Axel8489> appunto, mi bastano
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> Axel8489, riduci la partizione dei dati utente come detto
<Axel8489> sì fatto
<cristian_c> una volta fatto, torni nella live di ubuntu e riposti la schermata di partizionamento manuale
<cristian_c> lol
<Axel8489> okay e seleziono questa partizione nuova, giusto?
<cristian_c> Axel8489, se mostri il risultato della riduzione da ubuntu live, è meglio
<Axel8489> okay
<Axel8489> arrivo
<Axel8489> christian_c, eccomi
<cristian_c> posta schermata aggiornata
<Axel8489> arrivo
<Axel8489> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/ZVdOpAZ0TgatCwoJg8ow
<Axel8489> c'e' solo questo
<cristian_c> Axel8489, non l'hai mica ridotta
<cristian_c> stessa dimensione ha
<Axel8489> Certo che l'ho ridotta
<cristian_c> eh no
<Axel8489> L'ho anche riallocata
<cristian_c> ?
<Axel8489> in una nuova partizione
<cristian_c> lol
<ExPBoy> allora hai postato male
<cristian_c> Axel8489, puoi scorrere nella tabella?
<cristian_c> e postare immagine aggiornata
<Axel8489> non scorre
<cristian_c> lol
<Axel8489> c'e' solo quello
<cristian_c> Axel8489, allora non hai creato nessuna nuova partizione :P
<cristian_c> poi vedo una cosa strana
<cristian_c> sda4 utilizzato 92 MB? O.o
<Axel8489> Si', perche' nell'elenco dei dischi compare questo nuovo disco J
<Axel8489> ah non lo so
<cristian_c> sempre sda è
<Axel8489> ho solo creato la partizione
<cristian_c> Axel8489, non c'è nessuna nuova partizione
<cristian_c> Axel8489, e windows occupa 92 MB? O.o
<cristian_c> mmmmmm
<Axel8489> Spero proprio di no
<cristian_c> mi sa che non hai detto tutto
<Axel8489> ??
<cristian_c> Axel8489, hai detto che sda4 è windows
<cristian_c> Axel8489, guarda: https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/ZVdOpAZ0TgatCwoJg8ow
<Axel8489> cosi' pensavo
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> avevi detto che avevi controllato su windows stesso
<ExPBoy> Axel8489, qui non si tratta di pensare ma di esserne certi
<cristian_c> eh, lui era certo
<ExPBoy> mha
<cristian_c> e poi chissà cos'ha fatto, invece di ridurre
<Axel8489> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/CtXHy1oQ3mwmYeurXSpU
<ExPBoy> ma non potevi installare semplicemente accanto e via
<Axel8489> vedi? ora nell'elenco dei dischi ne compare uno in piu'
<Axel8489> ci ho provato
<Axel8489> ma non funziona
<cristian_c> Axel8489, dov'è questo disco aggiuntivo?
<ExPBoy> ehm che hai postato?
<cristian_c> Axel8489, secondo me avevi due dischi
<Axel8489> sulla sinistra
<Axel8489> c'e' l'elenco dei dischi
<cristian_c> insomma
<Axel8489> tra cui questo nuovo
<cristian_c> Axel8489, posta schermata di nautilus
<ExPBoy> si capisce niente
<cristian_c> Axel8489, oppure apri un terminale e digita: sudo fdisk -l
<cristian_c> Axel8489, posta il risultato su pastebin
<cristian_c> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Axel8489> okay fatto
<cristian_c> Axel8489, posta il link
<Axel8489> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10562112/
<cristian_c> SFS?
<ExPBoy> ?
<Axel8489> ?
<ExPBoy> ai ai ai
<Axel8489> Cos'e'?
<ExPBoy> bho
<cristian_c> Lo Smart File System o SFS è un file system con journaling usato sui sistemi Amiga. Come tutti i file system di tipo journaled, SFS una volta ricevuti da un applicativo i dati che devono essere conservati dal SO, provvede prima a memorizzare le operazioni che deve compiere su un file di log; in seguito effettua la scrittura fisica dei dati sulla periferica di memoria di massa (es.: disco rigido); e come mossa
<cristian_c> finale registra nuovamente sul file di log le operazioni che sono state effettuate.
<ExPBoy> ok mi sa che ti sei mangiato tutto
<Axel8489> In che senso?
<cristian_c> ah, secure file system
<cristian_c> è diverso
<cristian_c> non è quello che ho postato
<ExPBoy> cristian_c, te possino
<ExPBoy> :)
<cristian_c> SFS (Secure FileSystem) is a set of programs which create and manage a number of encrypted disk volumes, and runs under both DOS and Windows.
<cristian_c> ora si capiscono molte cose
<Axel8489> beati voi che avete capito
<cristian_c> ExPBoy, non riusciva a installare ubuntu perché i dischi sono cifrati
<ExPBoy> a ecco
<cristian_c> disco con windows
<ExPBoy> ma perchè cifrate le cose?
<Axel8489> ma non ho cifrato nulla
<Axel8489> a mala pena so creare le partizioni, figurarsi se cifro i dischi
<cristian_c> ecco perché era scritto: 'Installa ubuntu all'interno di windows 7' nella schermata iniziale del wizard d'installazione
<Axel8489> Quindi come posso fare?
<cristian_c> Products from Runtime Software like System Info and GetDataBack will occasionally erroneously report NTFS disks as containing SFS partitions. This is due to a bug in the Runtime Software products,
<cristian_c> ah
<cristian_c> Axel8489, digita: sudo parted -l
<cristian_c> risultato ancora su pastebin
<cristian_c> http://askubuntu.com/questions/41667/how-is-sfs-partition-different-than-other
<giovanni> salve
<Axel8489> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10562147/
<giovanni> uhm le partizioni, le mie preferite
<giovanni> raga ho un problema con un archivio .zip di 250 mb che non si vuole aprire e mi da erroe
<cristian_c> Axel8489, hai collegato un altro disco al pc?
<giovanni> c e una vaga possibilita di smontarlo?
<cristian_c> uhm, sembra un cd/dvd
<cristian_c> giovanni, ti è stato già spiegato in -chat
<Axel8489> nono non ho nulla
<cristian_c> Axel8489, eddai
<cristian_c> Model: hp CDDVDW SN-208BB (scsi)
<giovanni> ho gia provato anche da terminale, m da lo stesso errore
<Axel8489> sara' il lettore interno
<cristian_c> sì, con le partizioni all'interno
<cristian_c> Disk /dev/sr0: 1044MB
<Axel8489> te lo giuro, non ho collegato nulla
<Axel8489> scusate ma ora devo andare a lavorare, grazie comunque!
<cristian_c> Axel8489, il terminale dice diversamente
<Axel8489> magari ci riprovo stasera
<cristian_c> Axel8489, magari controlla meglio stavolta
<Axel8489> ciao!
<Axel8489> eh faro' cosi'
<giovanni> axel togli tutte le pree usb e riprova xd
<cristian_c> Partition Table: mac
<cristian_c> questo era
<giovanni> se ne andato
<cristian_c> giovanni, le cose scaricate da emule/amule è possibile che non siano integre
<cristian_c> se si trattasse di roba illegalmente scaricata, fai meglio ad acquistarla
<giovanni> lo so ma io sono uno insistente in 350 mb qualcosa dovra pur esserci in questo maledetto archivio, o no?
<cristian_c> il punto è che se ricevi errori nell'apertura, non lo puoi aprire normalmente
<giovanni> e allora dimmi se posso aprirlo non normalmente
<cristian_c> giovanni, non saprei
<cristian_c> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<giovanni> ok vabbbene grazie e buona domenica
<cristian_c> di niente
<paolocyc> ho perso il conto delle versioni scaricate... nessuna mi da il codice esatto
<cristian_c> paolocyc, avevi detto il contrario prima
<paolocyc> la versione che avevo scaricato prima non me l'ha installata, è uscita una schermata con due simboli tipo tastiera ed omino e poi si è bloccato tutto, ho provato con xu  epoi ancora con ubu e mi esce con tutte le versioni lo stesso codice errato...
<cristian_c> paolocyc, allora non hai fatto nulla in quella schermata?
<cristian_c> paolocyc, di quale pc parliamo?
<cristian_c> paolocyc, hai provato in live, prima?
<paolocyc> si è bloccato tutto
<paolocyc> toshiba portege r200
<cristian_c> paolocyc, scusa ma
<cristian_c> paolocyc, il pc è vecchio
<cristian_c> e ti si era già detto che unity non ci sarebbe andato bene
<cristian_c> paolocyc, e poi non hai seguito la guida all'installazione sul wiki?
<cristian_c> !installazione
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<paolocyc> consigliami un link x xubuntu x favore
<cristian_c> !xubuntu
<ubot-it> xubuntu is http://www.ubuntu-it.org/derivate/xubuntu
<cristian_c> !lubuntu
<ubot-it> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu
<cristian_c> !derivate | paolocyc
<ubot-it> paolocyc: http://www.ubuntu-it.org/derivate | Download derivate: http://www.ubuntu-it.org/download/derivate
<cristian_c> paolocyc, prova in live e poi eventualmente installa
<cristian_c> paolocyc, quella schermata a cui alludi è presente anche nella guida all'installazone
<cristian_c> *installazione
<cristian_c> riavvio
<pasqualix> salve a tutti.
<pasqualix> ho un problema con il mio pc... qualcuno mi può aiutare?
<pasqualix> "Grazie"..
<ErVito> !chiedi | pasqualix
<ubot-it> pasqualix: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<pasqualix> Grazie ubot-it. Allora il mio problema e questo, che il mio hard disk si e rotto e non posso usare il mio pc.. volevo sapere se e possibile installare ubuntu su pennetta "non intendo in live ma una vera e propria installazione come se fosse un hard disk" ho cercato su internet ma niente non ho trovato nessuna guida Grazie...
<sacarde> ciao
<sacarde> che mi suggerite circa questo: https://bugs.launchpad.net/uck/+bug/1153352
<paolocyc> è possibile che abbia un bug?
<ste0> salve a tutti vorrei sapere come fare a installare ubuntu tramite usb su ultrabook asus
<it-32> sera
<it-32> ho un piccolo problema con ubuntu 14.10 ieri tutto bene oggi avvio e' non sento + l'audio cosa posso fare? grazie
<it-32> nelle impostazioni audio mi ritrovo output dummy
<it-32> in uscita
<kjbsoabga> .
<kjbsoabga> .
<kjbsoabga> did usa & israel covertly supply isis with weapons like they did with al-qaeda to justify wars ?
<kjbsoabga> did usa excute the creative mess in the middle east like they said they will, does the creative mess include explosion with uncertain responsibles to make people fight?
<kjbsoabga> how many human was killed because usa actions included in the creative mess?
#ubuntu-it 2016-03-07
<omega100> cristian_c, devo arrendermi?
<cristian_c> omega100: uname -a
<omega100> Linux mrc-linux 4.2.0-30-generic #36-Ubuntu SMP Fri Feb 26 00:58:07 UTC 2016 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> omega100: sudo apt-get install lib32v4l-0
<omega100> cristian_c, E: Impossibile trovare il pacchetto lib32v4l-0
<cristian_c> ok, dipende dalla release
<cristian_c> omega100: hai chrome installato?
<omega100> cristian_c, chromium
<cristian_c> omega100: 15.10?
<omega100> cristian_c: sì, ubuntu gnome 15.10
<omega100> ma avevo gli stessi problemi anche con 14.04
<cristian_c> ah, ok, ho capito
<cristian_c> omega100: allora:
<cristian_c> omega100: sudo dpkg --add-architecture i386
<omega100> cristian_c: fatto, nessuna risposta sul terminale
<cristian_c> omega100: sudo apt-get update
<omega100> cristian_c: operazione completata senza errori
<cristian_c> omega100: sudo apt-get install libv4l-0:i386
<omega100> cristian_c: libv4l-0:i386 è già alla versione più recente.
<cristian_c> omega100: hai già installato il plugin google talk?
<cristian_c> sui browser, diciamo
<cristian_c> diciamo chromium
<omega100> cristian_c: sì, scaricato e installato. Funziona sia su Chromium che su Firefox al netto della webcam ribaltata
<cristian_c> omega100: serve il percorso del plugin google talk
<cristian_c> altrimenti installa chrome
<omega100> cristian_c: anche se il problema è diffuso a qualsiasi forma di videochiamata via browser?
<cristian_c> omega100: l'hai trovato?
<cristian_c> omega100: se non lo trovi, installa chrome che ti do il path
<omega100> cristian_c: non so come trovarlo
<cristian_c> allora installa chrome
<cristian_c> che si fa prima e meglio
<omega100> cristian_c: ok
<cristian_c> omega100: sudo mv /opt/google/talkplugin/GoogleTalkPlugin /opt/google/talkplugin/GoogleTalkPlugin.real
<omega100> cristian_c: prima o dopo aver installato Chrome?
<cristian_c> dopo, ovviamente
<omega100> cristian_c: fatto
<omega100> ora?
<cristian_c> omega100: non ha dato errore?
<omega100> cristian_c: ho dato sudo mv /opt/google/talkplugin/GoogleTalkPlugin /opt/google/talkplugin/GoogleTalkPlugin.real e non ha dato risposta alcuna
<cristian_c> ok, quindi hai ik prompt
<cristian_c> echo '#!/bin/sh' | sudo tee /opt/google/talkplugin/GoogleTalkPlugin
<cristian_c> omega100: dai questo
<omega100> cristian_c: fatto
<cristian_c> omega100: v4l1compat.so funziona con skype su 15.10?
<omega100> cristian_c: sì
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> omega100: dammi il percorso del file che usi nel preload con skype
<cristian_c> ovvero /usr/...../v4l1compat.so
<omega100> cristian_c: /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libv4l/v4l1compat.so
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> echo "LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libv4l/v4l1compat.so /opt/google/talkplugin/GoogleTalkPlugin.real" | sudo tee -a /opt/google/talkplugin/GoogleTalkPlugin
<cristian_c> omega100: dai questo
<omega100> cristian_c: fatto
<omega100> ora?
<cristian_c> omega100: il comando è andato a buon fine?
<omega100> cristian_c: non ho errori
<cristian_c> omega100: sudo chmod +x /opt/google/talkplugin/GoogleTalkPlugin
<omega100> cristian_c: fatto
<cristian_c> omega100: riavvia chrome
<cristian_c> omega100: google talk era installato in chrome?
<omega100> cristian_c: riavviato
<omega100> cristian_c: non ne ho idea
<cristian_c> l'operazione ha senso se il plugin è installato
<cristian_c> e visibile nella lista su chrome
<omega100> cristian_c: il plugin è lo stesso che ho scaricato e installato da firefox?
<cristian_c> omega100: dal percorso (/opt/ecc)
<cristian_c> sembra di no
<omega100> cristian_c: quindi devo riscaricarlo per chrome?
<cristian_c> quello che usano chromium e firefox sta necessariamente in altra directory, secondo me
<cristian_c> omega100: ma hai provato la webcam ora?
<cristian_c> su chrome
<omega100> cristian_c: no non ho provato, aspettavo di sapere se ci fossero altre operazioni da fare. Comunque parlare di talk e di hangouts è lo stesso?
<omega100> cristian_c: allora la chiamata parte come su firefox, col video a testa in giù.
<cristian_c> omega100: ma tu come lo lanci chrome?
<omega100> cristian_c: dal lanciatore
<cristian_c> omega100: e puoi aprire il lanciatore con un editor di testo?
<omega100> cristian_c: dove risiede? /usr/share/applications?
<cristian_c> omega100:  'dal lanciatore'
<cristian_c> e dove lo trovi 'sto lanciatore?
<omega100> cristian_c: su gnome clicco attività, scrivo chrome e lancio il browser
<cristian_c> bene, invece che cliccare sul risultato nel pannello attività
<cristian_c> dai clic destro e scegli di aprirlo con un editor
<omega100> cristian_c: fatto
<cristian_c> omega100: esce uno script?
<omega100> cristian_c: sì
<cristian_c> o cos'altro?
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> omega100: quindi bin bash bla bla
<omega100> cristian_c: no [Desktop Entry]
<cristian_c> omega100: e allora non funzionerà mai
<cristian_c> doveva esserci uno script
<cristian_c> omega100: invece hai il lanciatore originale
<omega100> cristian_c: google-chrome.desktop è questo
<cristian_c> omega100: quindi non hai copiato un bel nulla sul lanciatore
<omega100> cristian_c: cosa dovevo copiare nel lanciatore?
<cristian_c> omega100: ls -l /opt/google/talkplugin
<cristian_c> dai questo
<omega100> -rw-r--r--  1 root root    10382 mar 26  2015 attributions.txt
<omega100> drwxr-xr-x  2 root root     4096 mar  6 19:08 cron
<omega100> drwxr-xr-x  2 root root     4096 mar  6 19:08 data
<omega100> -rwxr-xr-x  1 root root      111 mar  7 01:27 GoogleTalkPlugin
<omega100> -rwxr-xr-x  1 root root 15391792 mar 26  2015 GoogleTalkPlugin.real
<omega100> osp
<omega100> ops
<cristian_c> omega100: in .real cosa c'è?
<omega100> cristian_c: appena tento mi crasha gedit
<cristian_c> omega100: digita: file /opt/google/talkplugin/GoogleTalkPlugin.real
<cristian_c> omega100: e poi digita: /opt/google/talkplugin/GoogleTalkPlugin
<cristian_c> ops
<cristian_c> il secondo comando è:
<cristian_c> file /opt/google/talkplugin/GoogleTalkPlugin
<omega100> cristian_c: fatto
<cristian_c> omega100: che esce?
<omega100> da entrambi?
<cristian_c> omega100: certo
<omega100> prima      /opt/google/talkplugin/GoogleTalkPlugin.real: ELF 64-bit LSB executable, x86-64, version 1 (SYSV), dynamically linked, interpreter /lib64/ld-linux-x86-64.so.2, for GNU/Linux 2.6.24, BuildID[sha1]=c54a258c09b25cd160fda7553b3fb71945888daa, stripped
<omega100> poi      /opt/google/talkplugin/GoogleTalkPlugin: POSIX shell script, ASCII text executable
<cristian_c> omega100: e dici che crasha il secondo file?
<cristian_c> quando lo apri con gedit
<cristian_c> 'posix shell script'
<omega100> no crasha real
<cristian_c> omega100: e il secondo non è uno script?
<cristian_c> !paste | omega100
<ubot-it> omega100: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<omega100> il secondo sì: #!/bin/sh
<omega100> LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libv4l/v4l1compat.so /opt/google/talkplugin/GoogleTalkPlugin.real
<cristian_c> beh, tu avevi detto
<cristian_c> 'desktop entry'
<cristian_c> ecc..
<cristian_c> omega100: in un terminale, digita: LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libv4l/v4l1compat.so /opt/google/talkplugin/GoogleTalkPlugin.real
<omega100> cristian_c: quello si riferiva a google-chrome.desktop, il lanciatore
<omega100> cristian_c: ERROR: ld.so: object '/usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libv4l/v4l1compat.so' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded (wrong ELF class: ELFCLASS32): ignored.
<cristian_c> http://askubuntu.com/questions/462547/webcam-flipped-aka-v4l1compat-so-troubles
<cristian_c> omega100: altrimenti, come spiegano in fondo, c'è v4l2-ctl
<cristian_c> con il quale ti prepari lo script adatto
<omega100> cristian_c: non ho idea di come si prepari uno script
<cristian_c> omega100: in fondo viene mostrato un esempio
<cristian_c> basta adattarlo
<omega100> cristian_c: ma dove trovo v4l2-ctl?
<cristian_c> si tratta di modificare l'ultima riga
<omega100> cristian_c: che estensione deve avere il file?
<cristian_c> !info qv4l2
<ubot-it> qv4l2 (source: v4l-utils): Graphical Qt v4l2 control panel. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.6.3-1 (wily), package size 169 kB, installed size 523 kB
<cristian_c> omega100: è uno script bash, può anche non avere alcuna estensione, basta che sia reso eseguibile
<cristian_c> ' But after I installed Qt V4l2 test utility (qv4l2), and switching "Vertical flip" option in User controls tab off and back on (it was on by default), afterwards starting Skype, the camera behaved normally. So I used command line control utility v4l2-ctl to set the vertical_flip option right before skype starts. Created a new launcher script for skype'
<cristian_c> ' and changed the desktop launcher for skype to execute this script '
<cristian_c> con la differenza che lo script deve riferirsi a hangout invece che a skype
<cristian_c> quindi modificando l'ultima riga
<cristian_c> omega100: io vado, buono studio
<omega100> cristian_c: ciao e grazie
<gigirock> buongiorno :) , ho installato lubuntu alternatives per un portatile che dovra' mostrare in loop una serie di video, ho impostato tutto ma non riesco ad avere il login automatico ... appare la scelta dell'unico user senza password ma non avviene il login automaticamente
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<sheyla> hola
<Torpedo_Smash> Ciao ragazzi, oltre a Bluefish conoscete in buon editor per sviluppo web?
<sheyla> Torpedo_Smash, sviluppo web vuol dire tante cose, tu su cosa sei interessato
<sheyla> ?
<Torpedo_Smash> sheyla, devo realizzare un piccolo sito web con db per l'università, ma il mio professore una un SW che esiste solo per Mac e non ha saputo consigliare alternative. Principalmente mi serve per HTML, PHP, Javascript e CSS
<sheyla> Bhè direi che bluefish non è un buon editor
<sheyla> Comunque personalmente ti consiglio netbeans, se poi hai voglia di smanettare un pò di più atom
<sheyla> Posso sapere come si chiama questo SW che esiste solo per mac?
<Torpedo_Smash> sheyla, onestamente non lo ricordo
<Torpedo_Smash> comunque grazie, proverò netbeans, è nei repo?
<sheyla> Mi cogli impreparato, ci sarà sicuramente qualche ppa
<Torpedo_Smash> sheyla, ok, grazie ancora :)
<sheyla> prego
<Mr_Pan> sheyla, qui non si incoraggia l'utilizzo di ppa ...
<sheyla> Bene, non lo sapevo
<sheyla> Come mai?
<Mr_Pan> sheyla, perchè portano solo problemi ... tranne rarissimi casi ...
<ugoboss> Cosa è ppa?
<Mr_Pan> questo è il canale di supporto ufficiale ... solo sw presenti nei repo ..
<Mr_Pan> !ppa
<ubot-it> Un Personal Package Archive (PPA) è in grado di fornire il software alternativo non normalmente disponibile nei repository di Ubuntu offical - Alla ricerca di un PPA? Vedi https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - ATTENZIONE: PPA sono pacchetti di terze parti NON supportati il cui utilizzo è a proprio rischio. Vedi anche !addppa e !ppa-purge
<ugoboss> Grazie
<sheyla> Bhè diciamo che la domanda era comunque non inerente al "supporto ufficiale"
<Mr_Pan> !chat | sheyla
<ubot-it> sheyla: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<sheyla> Dovete dirlo a lui non a me :')
<Mr_Pan> sheyla, potevi dirgli anche tu di passare nel canale -chat ...
<Mr_Pan> ;)
<sheyla> Ora che lo so si, prima direi che non potevo dirglielo :)
<Torpedo_Smash> ho solo chiesto se era nei repo di ubuntu, è un polemica stupida -.-' sheyla mi ha aiutato e lo ringrazio di nuovo e comunque, per dovere di cronaca, è presente  nei repo ufficiali, una versione non aggiornata, ma è presente.
<sheyla> Comunque Torpedo_Smash per sicurezza scaricalo dal sito ufficiale ^-^
<Torpedo_Smash> sheyla, così ho fatto, grazie :)
<akis24> Torpedo_Smash: mica siete obbligati a stare in supporto se non siete contenti delle risposte  basta solo uscire per evitare polemiche ...
<krabador> Torpedo_Smash, e cosa non ti andava bene della versione dei repo ?
<Torpedo_Smash> krabador, ho solo preferito una versione aggiornata
<sheyla> Probabilmente che la versione dei repo è la 7 mentre quella ufficiale è la 8 ^-^
<Torpedo_Smash> akis24, ma io delle risposte sono contentissimo invece, sono le polimiche sterili che non mi piacciono
<krabador> Torpedo_Smash, ok, che va saputa integrare nel sistema
<akis24> Torpedo_Smash:  ti ho risposto prima ..
<Torpedo_Smash> akis24, pensavo fosse buona educazione risponderti ;) va bene così e lasciamo stare
<akis24> ecco Torpedo_Smash  lascia stare meglio
<Torpedo_Smash> buonaserata a tutti
<krabador> Torpedo_Smash, sheyla , questo canale è strettamente riservato al supporto tecnico puramente del sistema
<sheyla> Ci è già stato detto, non siamo tardi, grazie.
<sheyla> Come ho detto prima ora lo so.
<sheyla> Grazie
<krabador> la polemica sterile è quindi piu' continuare a giustificarsi acidamente, sheyla , prego
<sheyla> Mi sembra che qua gli unici che stanno facendo polemica siete voi
<sheyla> Dato che il mio messaggio è stato chiaro fin dall'inizio
<krabador> sheyla, precisare i rules che possono portare a malintesi non è polemizzare, semmai lo è alzare la spocchia.
<krabador> fanne tesoro, e buona permanenza.
<sheyla> grazie
<leo88> xiao
<leo88> ciao
<leo88> ooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooioooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooookkkkooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<Syphl> Salve. Avrei un problema con l'utilizzo di Kubuntu 14.04.4 LTS
<krabador> Syphl, chiedi
<Syphl> Sono impossibilitato a connettermi, utilizzando il wifi
<Syphl> Non posso usare Ethernet, quindi la situazione si complica ancora di più. Inoltre, non riesco ad installare ndiswrapper
<krabador> Syphl, cerca di mandare in qualche modo, qui dentro, il link pastebin del risultato di questo comando
<krabador> Syphl, sudo lshw -C network
<krabador> !pastebin | Syphl
<ubot-it> Syphl: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Syphl> Va bene, devo sloggare per farlo
<Syphl> Comando eseguito, l'output è il seguente http://paste.ubuntu.com/15321999/
<krabador> Syphl, lspci -nn -d 14e4:
<krabador> copia ed incolla questo, nel terminale
<Syphl> Va bene, grazie mille
<Syphl> Ho eseguito il comando, ma risulta non esistente
<Syphl> Potrei averlo digitato male, c'è da mettere in conto anche questo
<krabador> Syphl, lspci -nn -d 14e4:
<krabador> con i   :   finali
<Syphl> Ok, ritento
<krabador> Syphl, prima infatti hai dato sudo lshw   ,  ed il comando era sudo lshw -C network. Nessun problema di fondo, il primo è pi' completo e generico
<Syphl> Ho lanciato il comando dal terminale. L'output è: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15322099/
<krabador> Syphl, scrivitelo su un foglio di carta
<krabador> o fa una foto al monitor.
<Syphl> Il comando è quello
<krabador> no.
<krabador> no, tra lspci, e lspci -nn -d 14e4:  , c'è una certa differenza.
<krabador> come tra lshw , e lshw -C network. Chiedi tranquillamente anche in giro, se non ti fidi.
<Syphl> Lo ri-eseguo, grazie comunque per la pazienza con i niubbi come me
<krabador> nessun problema
<Syphl> Ebbene, questa volta credo sia andato tutto giusto. Output di lspci: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15322156/ , Output di lshw: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15322151/
<krabador> Syphl, dpkg -l | grep bcmwl-kernel-source
<krabador> se non da risultati , sudo apt-get install bcmwl-kernel-source
<krabador> Syphl, con pc connesso ad internet.
<Syphl> Quello non si può
<krabador> Syphl, sicuro che il cavo lan non funzioni ?
<Syphl> Sicuro al 100%, ci avrò provato non so quante volte
<Syphl> Ho provato, ma restituisce un output bianco
<krabador> Syphl, il primo ok
<krabador> se non riesci a connettere il lan, segui questo  http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/Broadcom#Installazione_driver_proprietari_STA_senza_connessione_internet
<Syphl> Adesso sono costretto ad andare. Ringrazio comunque per l'aiuto prestatomi.
<krabador> questo deve essere in lan
<krabador> *installato
<shez_> salve a tutti
<krabador> !ciao | shez_
<ubot-it> shez_: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<shez_> krabador, ho un problema con ubuntu 15.04, il sistema non mi fa  più vedere un hard disk sata.
<shez_> krabador, il problema si è presentato dopo la rimozione di una scheda di rete PCI, ora quando il sistema va in shutdown rimane fermo per un po' poi si spegne...
<shez_> krabador, prima del montaggio della scheda di rete questo non avveniva.
<krabador> shez_, ok, devo segnalarti che 15.04 è fuori supporto dal 4 febbraio
<shez_> krabador, strano perchè non ho ricevuto nessun messaggio di avanzamento di versione...
<krabador> non so dirti se hanno lasciato ancora i repo online, in quanto a ridosso della data di cessazione di supporto , vanno offline, anche se non proprio con la massima precisione
<shez_> krabador, ok, ho trovato ora l'avanzamento di versione, lo faccio grazie.
<krabador> di niente
<Nico98> buonasera
<Nico98> ho un problema con questo pacchetto http://ppa.launchpad.net/danjaredg/jayatana/ubuntu/dists/wily/main/binary-i386/Packages
<Nico98> quando faccio apt-get update
<Nico98> mi dice page 404 not found
<Nico98> http://ppa.launchpad.net/danjaredg/jayatana/ubuntu/dists/wily/main/binary-i386/Packages
<akis24> !ppa
<ubot-it> Un Personal Package Archive (PPA) è in grado di fornire il software alternativo non normalmente disponibile nei repository di Ubuntu offical - Alla ricerca di un PPA? Vedi https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - ATTENZIONE: PPA sono pacchetti di terze parti NON supportati il cui utilizzo è a proprio rischio. Vedi anche !addppa e !ppa-purge
<Nico98> Sono un po ignorante..
<Nico98> Sono alle prime armi su ubuntu
<Nico98> ho un problema con questo pacchetto http://ppa.launchpad.net/danjaredg/jayatana/ubuntu/dists/wily/main/binary-i386/Packages quando faccio apt-get update
<Nico98> mi dice page 404 not found
<Nico98> sbasso
<akis24> e tutti di corsa
<drox> salve ragazzi io ho un dubbio e una curiosità. Io di lavoro faccio il geometra e per lavoro devo usare pregeo e docfa ma i programmi sono solo per linux
<drox> allora mi sono istallato winehq seguendo il sito ufficiale e aggiungendo il loro ppa
<drox> di solito mi si installava anche l'applicazione grafica invece questa volta no, qualcuno sa spiegarmi il perchè?
<krabador> "ma i programmi sono solo per linux" ----> a che ti serve wine ^
<krabador> ^
<krabador> ?
<drox> scusa per windows
<krabador> ok
<drox> krabador, non riesco neanche a scriverlo oltre che a usarlo!
<drox> come virtualizzatore cosa mi consigliate?
<krabador> drox, non ti consiglio, a prescindere, di usare software istituzionali in un contesto al di fuori di quello ufficiale
<drox> Vbox lo conosco, leggevo di QEMU qualcuno lo conosco?
<drox> krabador, cosa intendi?
<drox> conosce*
<krabador> che se un software istituzionale è per win, va usato li , se ci si tiene ai propri dati ,ed alla stabilità lavorativa
<jester-> sera
<drox> krabador, ok adesso è chiaro, ma io non ho windows non ho mai comprato una licenza e non vorrei dover installare su un pc windows
<drox> proverò a sentire la ditta che li sviluppa se mi fanno la versione per linux, ma lo vedo impossibile
<krabador> drox, questo non responsabiliizza la comunità ubuntu o wine o linux, a farti girare i software istituzionali che ti servono per lavorare
<krabador> se poi ti fanno la versione, beh, hai risolto .
<drox> non ho detto questo
<krabador> in ogni caso, scusami drox , ma #ubuntu-it-chat
<krabador> è il canale per questi argomenti
<drox> ah ok
<belzebob> buonasera a tutti
<belzebob> ho una domandina ... posso gridarla qui sul chan ?
<akis24> belzebob:  chiedi pure
<belzebob> allora: ho installato xfce 15.10. funziona tutto bene.
<belzebob> in macchina virtuale.
<belzebob> ma vorrei che quando la vm mi parte, non venga sù il desktop, ma solo lo schermo nero.
<belzebob> vorrei lanciare io manualmente il terminale e poi solo se necessario lanciare il desktop.
<belzebob> ...
<belzebob> ho cercato qui e la sulla rete
<belzebob> ho trovato e provato la soluzione di modificare /etc/default/grub
<belzebob> commentando una riga e decommentando un'altra
<belzebob> ma
<belzebob> al riavvio il desktop viene sempre su
<belzebob> ...
<belzebob> anche quando ho trovato di modifcare un'altra cosa
<belzebob> (ora non ho sott'occhio cosa, e nonricordo ... )
<belzebob> e veniva su solo la cli
<belzebob> poi non riuscivo a rilanciare il desktop solo con : udo service gdm start
<belzebob> ...
<belzebob> riassumendo :
<belzebob> 1- le modifiche che ho trovato da fare, non sono risolutive. il desktop viene sempre su.
<jester-> !chat | belzebob
<ubot-it> belzebob: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<jester->  belzebob leggi cosa dice il bot invitandoti ad andare in chat
<belzebob> grazie jester
<ezzey> buona sera
<ezzey> vorrei un aiutino
<ezzey> per installare ubuntu
<ezzey> su w8
<Carlin0> !installazione
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<dadexix86> ezzey, cosa non ti è chiaro delle guide ufficiali?
<Carlin0> non si installa su win ma a fianco caso mai
<ezzey> esatto
<ezzey> ma e nesessario che ci sia la partizione efts
<ezzey> e a me non appare
<ezzey> uefi cioe
<ezzey> ora ripasso la guida
<ezzey> forse e meglio....
<rocks> salve a tutti
<rocks> avrei un po' di problemi con una configurazione di un BGP tunnel
<rocks> qualche anima pia che mi aiuta un po?
<Carlin0> prova a chiedere in chat rocks
<Carlin0> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
#ubuntu-it 2016-03-08
<troppozen> salve
<troppozen> ciao Joshua^Dunamis
<krabador> !ciao | troppozen
<ubot-it> troppozen: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<troppozen> ciao ubot-it
<troppozen> spero tu sia reale
<krabador> !chi | troppozen
<ubot-it> troppozen: se stai parlando con qualcuno in particolare, per rendere più leggibile il canale ti consiglio di inserire il suo nickname in quello che dici (puoi usare il completamento premendo il tasto tab)
<krabador> !chiedi | troppozen
<ubot-it> troppozen: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<krabador> !dettagli | troppozen
<ubot-it> troppozen: Per favore dacci dettagli completi. Per esempio "Ho un problema con..., sto usando Ubuntu versione... con interfaccia.... Quando provo a fare..., ottengo questo output: ..., ma mi sarei aspettato che facesse..."
<troppozen> grazie mille krabador
<troppozen> ho su un amd un ubuntu 14.04 ed ho aggiornato a 15.10 ora alla scermata principale non mi fa entrare ne come ospite ne con password dicendo che ci sono un numero file bloccati
<troppozen> ciao White02
<troppozen> !chi
<ubot-it> se stai parlando con qualcuno in particolare, per rendere più leggibile il canale ti consiglio di inserire il suo nickname in quello che dici (puoi usare il completamento premendo il tasto tab)
<troppozen> !chiedi
<ubot-it> per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<krabador> !ripristino | troppozen
<ubot-it> troppozen: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<troppozen> !chiedi
<troppozen> krabador: ci avevo gi' pensato ma non dispongo dello stesso sistema ho il live 10.04 ed l-aggiornamento lo ha portato a 15.10
<krabador> lo fai con 15.10 , o con lo stesso, è uguale.
<troppozen> non senza perdere i dati
<krabador> nessuna perdita di dati, come puoi leggere nel link .
<troppozen> no dice il contrario krabador
<krabador> troppozen, senti, non è orario...
<troppozen> krabador: io lo leggo sotto la voce preparazione
<troppozen> s; che [ tardi
<krabador> !ripristino | troppozen
<ubot-it> troppozen: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<krabador> troppozen, "Rimangono invece intatti i file degli utenti del sistema, presenti nella directory /home."
<troppozen> con la stessa versione che io non ho
<krabador> rileggi il messaggio delle 2:57
<troppozen> non comprendo
<troppozen> !recovery
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'recovery'
<troppozen> !recoverymode
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'recoverymode'
<troppozen> !grub
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<krabador> !abuso | troppozen
<ubot-it> troppozen: Ad ogni abuso del bot o ad indicazioni eluse seguirà un ban
<troppozen> scusate
<krabador> troppozen, il ripristino installazione, altro non è che una reinstallazione del sistema senza formattazione della partizione, viene sovrascritto tutto , tranne /home/utente
<krabador> sulla guida menziona "la medesima versione" , come indicazione standard. Di fatto si puo' tranquillamente fare con versione successiva.
<troppozen> sono d-accordissimo con te ma al momento non posseggo lo stesso sistema. sul pc ho 10.05 e sul live 14.04
<troppozen> sorry 15
<krabador> troppozen, se vuoi risolvere, essere d'accordo significa muoversi poi di conseguenza.
<krabador> http://releases.ubuntu.com/wily/
<krabador> scarica 15.10 , fa pendrive o dvd, segui la guida , se hai problemi , torna pure qui in canale a chidere.
<Steeler> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Painbrain> buongiorno a tutti
<Painbrain> per chi c'è. il tasto centrale del mouse non funziona :( ho ubuntu mate 15.10
<Painbrain> su windows si, e anche quello fisico del portatile. quindi è un problema di configurazione
<Painbrain> è un mouse wireless logitech modello m150
<pepeyomat> Painbrain, hai già guardato qui: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MouseCustomizations
<Painbrain> vado
<gigirock> Painbrain, i portatili hanno dei mouspad driver appositi......
<Painbrain> sto testando xmodmap con le varie combinazioni, finora nessun risultato :(
<Painbrain> si gigirock i mousepad driver infatti vanno benissimo, il problema è col mouse wireless usb
<Carlin0> il wireless dovrebbe andare senza driver
<Painbrain> ok. il tasto centrale è il 2 sui tasti del portatile. se provo con XEV il tasto middle del mouse non lo vede assolutamente.
<Painbrain> con windows però funziona. forse il driver mouse generico? come si chiama?
<Painbrain> vabbe, dopotutto non è un gran problema. sopravviverò (e proverò con un'altro mouse wireless in futuro per fare un confronto). grazie a tutti
<belzebob> buongiorno
<belzebob> chat-ubuntu-it
<belzebob> c'è un'altro canale dove chiedere info tecniche ?
<gigirock> !supporto | belzebob
<ubot-it> belzebob: il canale di supporto è #ubuntu-it
<belzebob> ok...
<gigirock> belzebob, sputa la domanda dai.....
<belzebob> sto seguendo un training su ubuntu , un nugget...
<belzebob> e si parla di dns ...
<belzebob> nel video il riferimento è su un file chiamato db.home , che non c'è nella mia installazione di xubuntu
<belzebob> anche se ho provveduto ad installare (come da video) bind9
<belzebob> ho guardato nella directory /etc/bind
<belzebob> e non trovo nessun file simile
<gigirock> belzebob, ma il corso e' per le versioni server o client ?
<belzebob> allora mi sono persuaso di chiedere alla community
<belzebob> nel corso non viene specificato se sia server o client
<belzebob> ma mostra esempi in alternanza con centos
<gigirock> belzebob, ma non e' che lo devi creare tu db.home ?
<belzebob> no
<belzebob> dal video appare chiaro che c'era già
<belzebob> ...ora sto scaricando la versione server
<belzebob> vedremo se ci sono le differenze mancanti
<belzebob> ;-D
<Guest47997> Buongiorno ho il problema che la stampante collegata hp f 2420 non mi rileva la funzione scanner , mentre il resto funziona come posso fare grazie?
<akis24> Guest47997:  http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/StampantiScanner/Hp
<jester-> Guest47997: controlla se supportata da hplip, se si installa hplip-gui e usalo
<akis24> Guest47997: da terminale  sudo apt-get install hplip-gui   e poi dal menu trovi applicazione hp  per configurare tutto
<Guest47997> akis24, grazie  ora vado da terminale e provo.
<Guest81254> Ho provato a reinstallare la stampante hp f 2420, perchè non mi rileva lo scanner il resto funziona driver version 3.15.7  qualcuno sa aiutarmi  grazie
<Mr_Pan> Guest81254, come è collegata l astampante  ?
<Mr_Pan> Guest81254, hai scaricato i driver linux dal sito HP  ?
<Guest81254> Mr. Pan , la stampante è collegata tramite porta USB,  ho scaricato da linux
<Mr_Pan> Guest81254, cosa hai scaricato  ?
<Mr_Pan> Guest81254, per favore passa su #ubuntu-it-chat
<Giodj> buongiorno a tutti
<akis24> !ciao
<ubot-it> Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<akis24> Giodj: hai qualche domanda o solo una visita di cortesia ?
<Giodj> visita di cortesia sto scaricando l'iso vers 15
<akis24> bene Giodj  creati la live e provala prima di installare  se hai bisogno di aiuto chiedi pure
<Giodj> grazie
<StoriaStregata> ciao gente, sto installando abby ocr per lubuntu. sono a un punto dell'installazione che non capisco, potete aiutarmi?
<akis24> StoriaStregata: abby ?  ?
<StoriaStregata> mi dice: Then you can create
<StoriaStregata> links to binary files in the system directory /usr/local/bin and register path to shared libraries if
<Carlin0> StoriaStregata, dove lo hai preso ?
<StoriaStregata> needed.
<StoriaStregata> Even if you have no links, you can still start the abbyyocr11 directly from its installation directory.
<StoriaStregata> If you haven't registered path to shared libraries, please do not forget to set the LD_LIBRARY_PATH
<krabador> Carlin0, shhh...
<Carlin0> ecco :o)
<StoriaStregata> ok sbagliato a inserire
<krabador> StoriaStregata, specifica precisamente il prodotto che stai cercando di installare
<StoriaStregata> abbyy cli ocr per linux
<StoriaStregata> sono su lubuntu
<StoriaStregata> come faccio a copiare del testo e inserirlo senza che la chat mi butti fuori?
<krabador> StoriaStregata, hai letto readme , e istruzioni sulle risorse ufficiali ?
<StoriaStregata> sì la guida di installazione, è con questa che ho difficoltà
<krabador> !chat | StoriaStregata
<ubot-it> StoriaStregata: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<StoriaStregata> e per copiare più righe su questa chat senza spammare come si fa?
<akis24> !paste | StoriaStregata
<ubot-it> StoriaStregata: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<francysdog> ciao a tutti
<francysdog> ubuntu 14.04  -  dove si va per partizionare il disco?
<francysdog> il sistema è già installato
<Carlin0> e cosa devi partizionare?
<francysdog> hdd da 500 gb - ubuntu ne occupa 120 - il resto dovrei attivarlo
<Carlin0> devi usar egparted
<Carlin0> ops
<Carlin0> devi usare gparted
<francysdog> grazie, poi l'altro giorno ho risolto con skype reinstallando tutto da capo :)
<Carlin0> non devi aggiungere ppa
<francysdog> cos'è?
<krabador> francysdog, quello che spesso la gente aggiunge non sapendo neanche di farlo, seguendo guide non ufficiali
<Carlin0> !ppa
<ubot-it> Un Personal Package Archive (PPA) è in grado di fornire il software alternativo non normalmente disponibile nei repository di Ubuntu offical - Alla ricerca di un PPA? Vedi https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - ATTENZIONE: PPA sono pacchetti di terze parti NON supportati il cui utilizzo è a proprio rischio. Vedi anche !addppa e !ppa-purge
<krabador> e non chiedendosi cosa facciano
<n5943> salve a tutti
<krabador> !ciao | Basic
<ubot-it> Basic: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<giuseppolino> ho un problema con un mio utente, qualcuno può aiutarmi per favore?
<krabador> giuseppolino, se è un problema di tipo contrattuale, non sei nella risorsa giusta
<krabador> !chiedi | giuseppolino
<ubot-it> giuseppolino: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<krabador> !dettagli | giuseppolino
<ubot-it> giuseppolino: Per favore dacci dettagli completi. Per esempio "Ho un problema con..., sto usando Ubuntu versione... con interfaccia.... Quando provo a fare..., ottengo questo output: ..., ma mi sarei aspettato che facesse..."
<giuseppolino> ho un utente con privilegi di amministratore, vorrei cambiare la cartella home di questo utente con un altro nome utente, come potrei fare? grazie
<krabador> ci pensavi prima.
<Carlin0> giuseppolino, che senso avrebbe la cosa ?
<giuseppolino> vorrei solo cambiare un utente, non ho chiesto chissà cosa
<Carlin0> ne crei uno nuovo e cancelli il vecchio
<Carlin0> that's it
<krabador> giuseppolino, creane uno , con privilegi di amministrazione
<giuseppolino> si ma vorrei spostare le varie configurazioni da quello vecchio al nuovo
<Carlin0> brutta idea questa giuseppolino
<giuseppolino> perché
<Carlin0> si prevedono casini
<giuseppolino> non vorrei perdere tutto
<krabador> giuseppolino, appunto
<giuseppolino> per favore nessuno da aiutarmi?
<cristian_c> giuseppolino: anche cambiando proprietario ai file
<cristian_c> alla home
<cristian_c> si possono generare problemi se i file della home contengono impostazioni relative al vecchio nome utente, per esempio
<cristian_c> l'è uscì
<krabador> cristian_c, senti, non pretendere che siano d'accordo con te, quando hanno in testa di fare una cosa.
<krabador> non puoi metterti tra loro ed i loro obiettivi.
<francysdog> la partizione va formattata pulita o ntfs?
<krabador> francysdog, è nato prima l'uovo o la gallina?
<krabador> se non indichi a cosa deve servire...
<francysdog> salvar i dati
<krabador> su quale sistema ?
<francysdog> ubuntu 14.04
<jester-> formattazione pulita non esiste
<francysdog> è vero basta stare svegli  e leggere.grazie a tutti ciao
<buonasera> Buonasera
<buonasera> C'è qualcuno che se ne intende su come far funzionare programmi audio tipo jack o zynaddsubfx?
<krabador> buonasera, puoi chiedere in #jack , direttamente , se te la cavi con l'inglese , e se ti rispondono
<buonasera> ho già tentato con il forum ma non sono riuscito a far funzionare jack
<buonasera> ok i try
<buonasera> in realtà mi interesserebbe far funzionare zynaddsubfx che sul mio vecchio computer funzionava adesso con un nuovo fiammante portatile non va più
<buonasera> in effetti su jack mi snobbano un po non mi ha cagato nessuno
<krabador> buonasera, sono risorse volontarie , dove gli utenti nel frattempo lavorano , eccetera.
<buonasera> ok , grazie krabador sei stato comunqe gentile a rispondermi ...
<buonasera> ciao buona serata
<krabador> figurati
<krabador> a te
<delgro95> buona sera, ho Ubuntu 14.04 LTS e quando vado su internet con un browser (uso Opera, FIrefox e Chromium) a volte mi si blocca tutto e sono costretto a riavviare il PC (magari dovrei/potrei fare qualcos'altro ma non so che fare, si blocca il mouse tastiera e rimane tutto fermo) e non capisco perché, a volte succede ogni 5 minuti a volte posso stare
<delgro95> ore sul browser e non si blocca, cercando su internet ho letto che potevano essere i driver della scheda video(ho una Nvidia Geforge GT640), li ho aggiornati ma continua a bloccarsi. Poi ho letto che poteva essere il flash player, ma succede anche sul browser Chromium, che mi pare di aver letto non ce l'ha flash player. Questo problema è comparso d
<delgro95> a più o meno un mese, prima non l'aveva mai fatto. Il computer lo uso anche per giocare (giochi di Steam o con PlayOnLinux) e quando gioco non si blocca mai. Vi prego aiutatemi non so che fare, grazie.
<cristian_c> delgro95: ma scusa, rilevi questi problemi solo con ubuntu?
<cristian_c> delgro95: hai preso in considerazione che ci sia un problema hardware?
<cristian_c> delgro95: quali caratteristiche ha il pc che ti da problemi?
<delgro95> sinceramente non uso quasi mai windows 7 (che è installato sempre su questo computer), in effetti dovrei provare, però io non pensavo fosse hardware perché da quando è comparso questo problema non mi è mai capitato in gioco (che tendenzialmente sfruttano più hardware) ma solo su browser.
<cristian_c> delgro95: prova su winz
<cristian_c> come se fossi su ubuntu
<delgro95> i dettagli : memoria ram 3,8 GiB, Processore: Intel® Core™ i3-3220 CPU @ 3.30GHz × 4 , Grafica:GeForce GT 640/PCIe/SSE2, tipo os 64bit
<cristian_c> delgro95: inoltre, hai già testato in live?
<delgro95> ah no nemmeno quello
<delgro95> grazie dei consigli intanto
<delgro95> proverò per un po' a usare windows e/o la live
<cristian_c> delgro95: tutte e due ancora meglio
<delgro95> ok, grazie
<justdoit> krabador, eccomi qua
<justdoit> fatto
<justdoit> vuoi sapere cosa mi è venuto fuori?
<justdoit> 04:00.0 Network controller: Briadcom Corporation BCM431442 802.11b/g/n (rev 01)
<krabador> justdoit,  lspci -nn -d 14e4:
<krabador> justdoit, se hai una lan cablata , attaccati col cavo ed entra qui
<justdoit> il router è dall'altra parte della casa
<krabador> justdoit, fissa una stima
<krabador> per quando posterai il risultato del comando
<justdoit> 04:00.0 Network controller [0280]: Briadcom Corporation BCM431442 802.11b/g/n (rev 01) [14e4:4365]
<justdoit> abbi pazienza lavoro su 2 pc diversi
<jester2-> justdoit: serve cavo o cellofono
<krabador> attaccati al cavo lan, e da sudo apt-get install bcmwl-kernel-source
<justdoit> il  cel lo collego col cavo usb?
<krabador> justdoit, oppure segui questo http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/Broadcom#Installazione_driver_proprietari_STA_senza_connessione_internet
<jester2-> justdoit: o collegati ai nternet da cellofono in hotspot
<justdoit> jester e krabador io sto usando ubuntu direttamente dalla chiavetta usb
<jester2-> justdoit: come dire che sei da live?
<krabador> jester2-, e che ti aspettavi...
<jester2-> madu le strizzacervelli ce lo hanno rovvanato
<justdoit> ok vi ho fatto inzcazzare
<krabador> justdoit, l'installazione di ubuntu conviene farla connessa ad internet per isntallare direttamente gli aggiornamenti
<justdoit> certo
<krabador> justdoit, o installi attaccato al cavo lan, ed alla fine dell'ìinstallazione , fai quanto detto prima
<jester2-> justdoit: aatacca il cavo procedi
<justdoit> questo lo so ma se non posso connettermi col wifi e con la presa ethernet perchè si trova a 5 metri di profondità
<krabador> oppure installa senza cavo lan , e preoccupati di seguire successivamente il link che ti è stato mandato
<jester2-> justdoit: se non hai ancora elaizzato alla broadcome serve il driver
<krabador> jester2-, figurati se avrà letto il link postato
<jester2-> eh rovina la vista leggere nè
<jester2-> peggio che farsi i tremoni
<cristian_c> è uscito
<krabador> cristian_c, leggere il wiki spesso vuole concentrazione
#ubuntu-it 2016-03-09
<nygma> sera a tutti
<neramarea> buongiorno a tutti. sto sistemando il portatile di un amico, ma ha seri problemi alla tastiera. come disattivo la tastiera integrata permanentemente?
<pepeyomat> neramarea, hai pensato alla possibilità di staccare fisicamente il connettore?
<neramarea> pepeyomat volevo evitare di aprire 'sta baracca...
<neramarea> pensavo a un xinput float...
<neramarea> ma non so come trovare l'id della tastiera
<pepeyomat> era l'unico consiglio che potevo darti io (comunque la tastiera tante volte è tenuta solo da una o due vitine sul retro)
<pepeyomat> le sviti e la tastiera si stacca... la disconnetti e poi (per estetica) la riavviti
<pepeyomat> senza collegare il connettore
<neramarea> ...o meglio, lo so. ma vorrei creare uno script all'avvio che la blocchi. il device dovrebbe essere il 12: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/15333508/
<akis24> !chat |  pepeyomat  neramarea
<ubot-it> pepeyomat  neramarea: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<neramarea> akis24, era per chiarire: il succo è come rendo automatico l'avvio di xinput float 12?
<cristian_c> neramarea: float è un comando di xinput?
<cristian_c> sì, è vero
<neramarea> cristian_c sì
<cristian_c> --float slave
<cristian_c> Remove slave from its current master device.
<cristian_c> neramarea: buttalo in /etc/rc.local
<cristian_c> prima di exit 0
<neramarea> in un punto qualunque?
<neramarea> ok
<cristian_c> la linea precedente
<cristian_c> xinput float 12
<cristian_c> exit 0
<cristian_c> neramarea: se ti serve immediatamente
<cristian_c> altrimenti in avvio automatico, se lo usi dopo il login
<neramarea> no, mi serve prima del dm. senno' si pianta.
<cristian_c> allora rc.local
<neramarea> a dire il vero, servirebbe ancora prima... 'sto portatile fischia come un merlo già dalla pressione del tasto power...
<cristian_c> prova coaì intanto
<neramarea> ok, chef. riavvio. vediamo.
<justdoit> ciao a tutti
<Guest47066> Buongiorno, avrei bisogno di aiuto per la scelta della versione di ubuntu adatta
<cristian_c> Guest47066: bene, elenca i tuoi dubbi
<Guest47066> Sul mio pc è installato windows 7 a 64 bit
<Guest47066> processore amd turion
<Guest47066> ram 2,50 giga
<Guest47066> ho provato con la 15.10 ma ho problemi
<cristian_c> che problemi hai?
<cristian_c> Guest47066: scheda grafica qual'è?
<Guest47066> scheda grafica Ati radeon Xpress 1100
<cristian_c> Guest47066: xubuntu o lubuntu
<cristian_c> non vedo altre alternative
<cristian_c> secondo me anche mate è troppo esigente, ma puoi provare
<Guest47066> che differenza c'è rispetto a ubuntu?
<cristian_c> !derivate | Guest47066
<ubot-it> Guest47066: http://www.ubuntu-it.org/derivate | Download derivate: http://www.ubuntu-it.org/download/derivate
<Guest47066> cambia solo l'ambiente grafico?
<Mr_Pan> Guest47066, praticamente si
<Mr_Pan> Guest47066, vai di xubuntu o lubuntu
<Guest47066> grazie mill
<Guest47066> e
<Guest47066> molto gentili
<Guest47066> un saluto
<Mr_Pan> ciao e ripassa quando vuoi
<piergiovanni> Buongiorno, ho problemi nell'installazione di Ubuntu su Dell Inspiron 7559
<akis24> piergiovanni:  che problemi ? esponili
<piergiovanni> fatto partire da pendrive, scelgo Installa Ubuntu e dopo rimane per molto tempo su caricamento ..per intenderci la schermata con i pallini che caricano
<piergiovanni> Non so se il problema sia hardware..
<piergiovanni> Ho un processore: i7-6700HQ
<cristian_c> mii
<piergiovanni> e scheda video Nvidia GT960
<Piergiovanni> Buongiorno, non riesco ad installare Ubuntu 14.04 LTS su Dell Inspiron 7559 con i7-6700HQ e Nvidia GTX 960M
<Piergiovanni> leggendo nei vari forum, avevo in parte risolto, inserendo nel grub premento "e", il comando "nomodeset" alla fine della linea che comincia con "linux"
<Piergiovanni> al primo avvio tutto va bene, installo i driver di Nvidia con il comando "sudo apt-get install nvidia-352".
<Piergiovanni> dopo il riavvio reinserisco "nomodeset" nel grub, altrimenti non parte, ma non riesco ad accedere all'account, perchè dopo aver inserito la password mi si ripropone la schermata di inserimento di qust'ultima
<Piergiovanni> qualcuno che mi aiuta?
<krabador> per fare cosa ?
<Piergiovanni> Riscrivo..Non riesco ad installare Ubuntu 14.04 LTS su Dell Inspiron 7559 con i7-6700HQ e Nvidia GTX 960M
<Piergiovanni> eggendo nei vari forum, avevo in parte risolto, inserendo nel grub premento "e", il comando "nomodeset" alla fine della linea che comincia con "linux"...al primo avvio tutto va bene, installo i driver di Nvidia con il comando "sudo apt-get install nvidia-352".....dopo il riavvio reinserisco "nomodeset" nel grub, altrimenti non parte, ma non riesco
<Piergiovanni> ad accedere all'account, perchè dopo aver inserito la password mi si ripropone la schermata di inserimento di qust'ultima
<krabador> Piergiovanni, è un hardware per cui serve il kernel piu' recente possibile
<Guest40787> Salve, ho un problema, non riesco a installare ubuntu 64 bit con virtual box, mi dice ho un problema di cpu x86 ecc
<Guest40787> Come posso Risolvere?
<Piergiovanni> krabador come risolvo ?
<krabador> Guest40787, chiedendo nelle risorse ufficiali del software di virtualizzazione usato
<Guest40787> Ovvero?
<jester-> Guest40787: pare che tenti di installare un os a 64 su magana a 32
<Guest40787> No è 64 bit
<jester-> Guest40787: che cpu hai
<krabador> Guest40787, che software di virtualizzazione stai usando ?
<krabador> Piergiovanni, inserisci   intel_idle.max_cstate=1  acpi=off
<krabador> in grub in avvio, e vedi cosa fa
<Piergiovanni> krabador come ultima riga va bene?
<krabador> Piergiovanni, per il tuo hardware , il supporto sta arrivando progressivamente con kernel successivi a 4.2 , se hai 14.04.4 hai quello
<krabador> Piergiovanni, dove metti nomodeset
<krabador> senza pero' metterlo
<Piergiovanni> krabador ok grazie ci provo
<krabador> Piergiovanni, è un tentativo, di cui devi subito , per favore, riportare come va
<krabador> Piergiovanni, attento a non sbagliare
<krabador> Piergiovanni, in grub, praticamente vanno messi al posto di quiet splash
<Piergiovanni> krabador vanno lasciati -- alla fine?
<krabador> puoi toglierli anche
<Piergiovanni> krabador riprovo facendo una nuova installazione? dato che avevo già installato i driver di Nvidia
<Piergiovanni> krabador non saprei
<krabador> Piergiovanni, sono parametri di avvio del kernel
<krabador> mettili all'installazione attuale, tra l'altro , valgono solo per la sessione che ci si appresta a caricare
<Piergiovanni> krabador non posso renderli permanenti ?
<krabador> se non sai come vanno ...
<krabador> ;)
<Piergiovanni> krabador ovviamente intendevo nel caso in cui vadano bene
<krabador> in base a come vanno
<krabador> ci si muove di conseguenza
<krabador> Piergiovanni, le variabili non sono poche.
<Piergiovanni> krabador  https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/MJs1zGRQGy9lhXsw2RrR?signature=4b884a3b2d9abec9bd6ffc1665bc446dd2b0d4d8fe0652ef34555597c981e592&policy=eyJleHBpcnkiOjE0NTc1Mjk3NzF9
<Piergiovanni> krabador https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/MJs1zGRQGy9lhXsw2RrR?signature=4b884a3b2d9abec9bd6ffc1665bc446dd2b0d4d8fe0652ef34555597c981e592&policy=eyJleHBpcnkiOjE0NTc1Mjk3NzF9
<krabador> Piergiovanni, sisi
<krabador> basta
<krabador> Piergiovanni, riavvia, mettendo anche nomodeset, oltre gli altri 2
<Piergiovanni> krabador Ho notato perché già dall'avvio del PC la luminosità è molto bassa
<krabador> Piergiovanni, nel frattempo mettiti comunque a scaricare   http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/xenial-desktop-amd64.iso
<Piergiovanni> krabador Ho aggiunto come mi hai detto anche monodose. .e adesso non appena inserisco la password mi ricompare ogni volta la lockscreen
<Piergiovanni> krabador nomodeset. .colpa del t9 del tablet
<krabador> Piergiovanni, ctrl alt f1
<krabador> hai un terminale a tutto schermo ?
<Piergiovanni> krabador si ho il terminale
<krabador> cerca di non far passare mezz'ora
<krabador> ;)
<krabador> se devi fare il login, fa il login
<krabador> con l'utente
<krabador> al che digita unity-reset
<krabador> riavvia
<Piergiovanni> krabador unity-reset sempre sullo stesso terminale?
<krabador> ne vuoi caricare un altro?
<Piergiovanni> Dopo il login ho dato il comando ma no lo trova
<krabador> okok, deve essere installato
<krabador> allora
<krabador> dconf reset -f /org/compiz/
<krabador> Piergiovanni, questa ubuntu non ha mai avuto un login normale, dall'installazione, giusto ?
<Piergiovanni> La prima volta ho effettuato il login normalmente.,.dopo aver installato i driver di nvidia non ha più funzionato
<Piergiovanni> Comunque il comando mi dà un errore
<krabador> con 960 convengono i 361 e non su questo kernel
<krabador> non dovevi installarli
<krabador> Piergiovanni, sudo rm -rf ~/.config
<krabador> riavvia
<Piergiovanni> Dopo?
<krabador> dimmelo tu
<Piergiovanni> krabador non va il login
<krabador> sempre ctrl alt f1
<Piergiovanni> Ok
<krabador> sudo adduser nomeutente         ----> in cui scegli il nome di un altro utente
<krabador> sudo usermod -a -G sudo nomeutente
<krabador> riavvia, e prova ad accedere con quest'ultimo
<Piergiovanni> Un modo per non inserire ad ogni avvio gli stessi parametri nel grub?
<krabador> Piergiovanni, fammi vedere prima se va in base a quello che stiamo facendo
<krabador> per favore.
<krabador> ottimizzando le pause .
<Piergiovanni> Non accede nemmeno con il nuovo utente
<Piergiovanni> Nemmeno come ospite
<krabador> bene, allora spero che tu abbia fatto  <krabador> Piergiovanni, nel frattempo mettiti comunque a scaricare   http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/xenial-desktop-amd64.iso
<krabador> delle 13:37
<Piergiovanni> Sì ..sta scaricando..purtroppo non ho una buona connessione
<krabador> ok, una volta scaricata la iso, pendrive, prova subito in live
<Piergiovanni> Senza modificare parametri nel grub giusto?
<krabador> si
<Piergiovanni> Ok.
<narakuyama> ho un problema ho un asus freedos fra le mani e non so come far partire l'istallazione di ubuntu (da usb) ora mi trovo nel bios potete aiutarmi ?
<krabador> come hai fatto la pendrive ?
<narakuyama> ho usato rufus per bootarla
<krabador> !usbwin | narakuyama
<ubot-it> narakuyama: Scarica Universal USB Installer: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<krabador> formattala, rifalla con questo
<krabador> "asus freedos" --- > ha uefi ?
<narakuyama> si ha uefi
<krabador> disabilita uefi, secure boot, fastboot
<narakuyama> fatto
<krabador> hai rifatto la pendrive ?
<narakuyama> si
<krabador> sicuro ?
<narakuyama> ora mi dice di premere f5 o f8 : f5 bypass startup files , f8 confirm each line of config.sys/autoexec.bat
<krabador> narakuyama, ma hai scaricato iso ?
<narakuyama> si
<krabador> e formattato pendrive prima di far partire  Universal USB Installer ?
<narakuyama> si
<krabador> narakuyama, se non ci sono problemi con la iso, non chiede niente del genere
<narakuyama> allora sono ancora nel bios
<narakuyama> e non mi parte l'installazione era partita la schermata con i pallini di ubuntu ma si è bloccata
<krabador> che menu hai alla partenza della pendrive ?
<narakuyama> freeddos  classico mi chiede di caricare il freedos con tutta la ram o senza driver
<krabador> no
<krabador> alla partenza della pendrive
<narakuyama> e non parte è quello il problema
<krabador> non arrivi ai "pallini "
<krabador> se non la pendrive non parte
<krabador> e non c'è un menu di partenza
<krabador> io ti sto parlando di pendrive e tu mi dici che sei ancora nel bios, puoi delineare che cosa hai fatto negli ultimi 10 min
<krabador> ?
<narakuyama> ho boottato la usb e l'ho infilata dentro e ho cambiato il boot per mettere quello da usb per primo
<krabador> si, ma l'hai rifatta o no con universal usb installer?
<narakuyama> l'ho fatta con rufus
<krabador> <krabador> hai rifatto la pendrive ?
<krabador> <narakuyama> si
<krabador> quindi prendi per il culo?
<narakuyama> con rufus
<krabador> ok narakuyama , in bocca al lupo per tutto.
<narakuyama> aspetta allora restoro tutto e rifaccio la pennetta
<krabador> narakuyama, chiedi prima se chi ti risponde è disposto a farsi prendere per il culo, non è un atteggiamento tollerato, qui.
<narakuyama> pensavo fosse lo stesso con rufus scusa e che sto incasinato
<krabador> se hanno i capelli lunghi pensi che siano tutte donne ?
<narakuyama> io ho i capelli lunghi e non sono una donna comunque sto rifacendo la pennetta con il programma che mi hai detto
<krabador> è solo un tuo vantaggio seguire quello che ti viene detto qui dentro.
<Canada89> ciao a tutti amici
<Canada89> come va
<francysdog> ciao a tutti
<francysdog> la videochiamata di skype con ubuntu 14.04 funziona?
<Canada89> quacuno è in linea?
<Carlin0> Canada89, che ti serve ?
<Canada89> ciao
<Canada89> io ho un eeepc
<Canada89> 701
<Canada89> io lo chiamo gioccattolino
<Canada89> ho 512 mb di ramm 800 mghz di cpu e 4 g di hd
<Canada89> ho messo la ubuntu 9.04 puo annare?
<Carlin0> che cpu ?
<Canada89> intel
<Carlin0> sai quante che ne sono intel ...
<Canada89> intel celeron
<Carlin0> il modello di cpu
<Canada89> aspetta che lo vedo subito
<Canada89> si dice un celeron m
<Canada89> carlino?
<Carlin0> il modello di cpu
<Canada89> è un intel celeron m
<Canada89> questo dice anche sul bios
<Carlin0> c'è un numero dopo m
<Canada89> si
<Canada89> 900
<Carlin0> Canada89, prova lubuntu la 14.04. o la 15.10
<Canada89> gia testata
<Carlin0> ma è veramente scarso quel processore
<Canada89> non ci va proprio
<Canada89> lo so
<Carlin0> lubuntu ?
<Canada89> con sorpresa ho messo una vecchia ubuntu 9.04
<Canada89> e configurato i vecchi repository
<Carlin0> rispondi a me
<Carlin0> hai provato lubuntu ?
<Canada89> si
<Canada89> solo in live
<Carlin0> eh niente la 9.04 è fuori supporto sappilo
<Canada89> lo so
<Canada89> se metto quella nuova come dici tu vuole 5,6 gb
<Canada89> carlino
<Canada89> pensa ho pure provato xubuntu
<Canada89> in live
<Carlin0> lubuntu è la + leggera
<Canada89> hai i requisiti?
<Canada89> da incollarmi
<Canada89> cosi le vedo
<Carlin0> !requisiti
<ubot-it> requisiti is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RequisitiDiSistema
<Canada89> carlino
<Canada89> c'è un problema però
<Canada89> hd nn ce la fa
<Canada89> ha soli 4 gb
<Carlin0> e che ti devo dire ... quel pc ha l'età per votare
<Canada89> ahaha
<Canada89> lo immaginavo
<Carlin0> puppylinux
<Carlin0> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Canada89> comunque ti faro sapere
<Canada89> a propopsito lubuntu con lts attuale quale ce
<Carlin0> 14.04
<Carlin0> ad aprile esce la 16.04
<Canada89> sempre lts?
<Carlin0> si
<Carlin0> 5 anni di supporto
<Canada89> wow
<Canada89> ora sto scaricando la iso
<Canada89> mo voglio vedere quanto se piglia di hd
<Canada89> come installazione su hd quanto se prende
<Canada89> carlino
<Canada89> quanto se prende di spazio
<Canada89> lubuntu
<Carlin0> non lo so ... ma 4 gb so proprio pochi
<Canada89> allora mi sa che debbo restare con una old release
<Canada89> grazie
<Canada89> :)
<dan0011> ciao a tutti
<dan0011> avrei bisogno di aiuto :(
<dan0011> ok a quanto pare non c'è nessuno
<narakuyama> sto cercando di mettere ubuntu su una macchina con freedos ma l'installazione si blocca sempre nello stesso punto sia con ubuntu che con gnome ubuntu
<dan0011> io dovrei installare lubuntu sul mio netbook...le ho provate tutte, ma non ci riesco
<Piergiovanni> krabador Ho fatto partire la Live della versione scaricata ma rimane bloccata al caricamento
<krabador> Piergiovanni, nomodeset , anche in live
<krabador> premendo f6 e selezionando l'opzione
<krabador> o, se hai un menu stile grub, premendo "e" , in corrispondenza della prima linea selezionata, e mettendolo a fianco o al posto di quiet splash
<Piergiovanni> krabador rimane fermo sulla schermata colorata dopo il caricamento
<krabador> Piergiovanni, con nomodeset?
<Piergiovanni> Yes
<krabador> Piergiovanni, Piergiovanni acpi=off nomodeset
<krabador> CANCELLA quiet splash, f10
<Piergiovanni> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/CHY1Se4RTqqPWwxckNII?signature=85ca333df13b0da5e92491f0b8d98bc420a8fd98e12eeff75c430e51a216348f&policy=eyJleHBpcnkiOjE0NTc1NDk1MzF9
<krabador> puntatore del mouse congelato ?
<Piergiovanni> Nono si muove
<krabador> provato acpi=off ?
<krabador> Piergiovanni, ctrl alt f1 , fa apparire il terminale?
<Piergiovanni> Provato con acpi=off , stessa cosa ma il puntatore non c'è proprio
<Piergiovanni> Provando a fare partire il terminale, spunta questo https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/8dlyFKIeQhW1Tx0jaitk?signature=30ce9191325f91120c3f991fc69ca7a7c73ec28b167df6e1bc69687b7fad41ba&policy=eyJleHBpcnkiOjE0NTc1NDk5MTB9
<Piergiovanni> krabador e continua a scorrere
<krabador> ottimo...
<krabador> nomodeset acpi=force
<Piergiovanni> krabador il puntatore adesso c'è ma alla combinazione ctrl alt f1 non si apre nulla
<krabador> e solo il puntatore ?
<Piergiovanni> La stessa schermata di prima. Lo sfondo colorato
<krabador> Piergiovanni, allora, solo con nomodeset, wallpaper e puntatore, appare il terminale ?
<Piergiovanni> krabador solo con nomodeset si ma niente terminale
<Piergiovanni> Ho provato con nomodeset a fare partire direttamente l installazione e parte
<Piergiovanni> Quello che provavo prima era la Live
<krabador> ok, ma è utile cercare di far partire la prova
<krabador> Piergiovanni, l'ho letto " <Piergiovanni> krabador Ho fatto partire la Live della versione scaricata ma rimane bloccata al caricamento  "  ;)
<krabador> Piergiovanni, nomodeset noapic nolapic acpi=force
<Canada89> sera a tutti
<krabador> !ciao | Canada89
<ubot-it> Canada89: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<krabador> Canada89, ho i messaggi privati disabilitati, scrivi tranquillamente qui in canale
<Canada89> non so se puo scrivere anche x svago
<krabador> no, infatti.
<krabador> !chat | Canada89
<ubot-it> Canada89: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Canada89> io so nella stanza offtopic vieni a trovarmi li
<Canada89> karbador
<Canada89> ragazzi
<krabador> !chiedi | Canada89
<ubot-it> Canada89: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Canada89> io ho un asus eeepc701 che distro ubuntu metto?
<krabador> lubuntu
<Canada89> io solo 4 gb di hard disk
<krabador> puoi precisare che cpu c'è all'interno ?
<Canada89> intel celeron
<krabador> susu, lo so che se ti ci metti, mi dici il modello PRECISO
<Guest56777> ciao a tutti oggi sono passato ad ubuntu 15.10 a 64 bit e ho riscontrato il seguente problema: in pratica quando metto in sospensione, una volta che riaccendo il pc si presente una schermata nera che non mi permette di fare niente e di conseguenza riavviare
<krabador> Canada89, dal 1998 al 2006 ne sono usciti decine e decine
<Canada89> lo so
<krabador> Guest56777, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> Guest56777, sudo lshw | pastebinit
<krabador> Guest56777, incolla qui il link risultante dal secondo
<Guest56777> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15336491/
<Canada89> Intel Celeron M 630 MHz
<Canada89> ma il mio ne ha 900
<krabador> ma sei un mago!
<krabador> Canada89, lubuntu .
<Canada89> ram 512 mb hd 4gb
<Canada89> quale lubuntu
<Canada89> krabador
<krabador> Canada89, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/14.04/release/lubuntu-14.04.4-desktop-i386.iso
<krabador> fa supporto di installazione di questa e prova
<Canada89> sicuro?
<shez_> salve a tutti
<shez_> krabador, ci sei?
<Canada89> ciao
<Canada89> dmmi shez
<Canada89> shez?
<shez_> canada89, ciao cercavo krabador, per confermare che il problema che ho avuto era dovuto alla vecchia versione di ubuntu e che facendo l'avanzamento di versione si era risolto tutto.
<krabador> shez_, perfetto.
<Canada89> karabador
<krabador> shez_, ci sono problemi?
<Canada89> sicuro ke la 14.04 non mi occupi l'intero hd?
<shez_> krabador, no è ritornato tutto ok....
<krabador> shez_, molto bene.
<Canada89> krador sei sicuro che la 14.04 vada bene?
<krabador> Canada89, 4gb sono veramente pochi, a prescindere , per un sistema con desktop environment, anche se leggero,  con home nella stessa root
<krabador> Canada89, 15.10 sicuramenet occupa un po' di piu'
<Canada89> mo che faccio allora
<krabador> prova la iso di cui ti ho dato il link
<Canada89> sta scaricando
<Guest56777> krabador sei riuscito a vedere il file ?
<krabador> Guest56777, sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit
<Guest56777> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15336662/
<krabador> Guest56777, tornando dalla sospensione, nel punto in cui dici, se premi il tasto di accensione, una volta sola, cosa succede ?
<Guest56777> non ho provato
<Guest56777> provo?
<krabador> si, per favore
<Guest56777> ok
<nygma> buona sera :)
<Guest48096> krabador ho provato a premere una volta il tasto accensione ma non funziona sempre stesso probema (schermata nera con in alto a sinistra  underscore immobile)
<krabador> Guest48096, premuto di nuovo, durante il blocco ?
<Guest48096> si
<Guest48096> niente
<krabador> Guest48096, cosa fa se mandi   systemctl suspend    da terminale ?
<Guest48096> krabador adesso provo
<Zyz> Buonasera ragazzi. Mebtre necigavo su internet tramite connessione wifi, il pc si è disconnesso e non si collegava. In genere quando succede dul terminale dcrivo la guida di chili 555 qui riportata https://askubuntu.com/questions/457061/ralink-148f7601-wifi-adapter-installation/690576
<Zyz> Stavolta però non funzione ed effettuando il riavvio appare una finestra che mi dice errore di sistema.. io ho xubuntu cosa mi consigliate?
<krabador> sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> Zyz, lsusb | pastebinit
<krabador> con pc connesso tramite cavo lan
<Zyz> Non ho la possibilità di collegarlo tramite lan al momento... meglii che riprovo domani mi sa
<Zyz> Ho risolto semplicemente togliendo e rimettendo l'antenna usb...
<krabador> "ho il computer con schermo nero davanti, cosa mi consigliate ?"
<krabador> "ho risolto accendendolo"
<Guest58420> krabador rieccomi ho provato e mi ha deto questo errore: [drm: intel_pipe_config_compare [i915]] *ERROR* mismatch in ips_enabled (expected 1, found 0)
<krabador> problemi di supporto al chipset ..
<Canada89> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Guest58420> krabador quindi come posso procedere ?
<krabador> Guest58420, riavvia la macchina, al grub, in corrispondenza della prima linea , premi "e" , ed a fianco a quiet splash, inserici, con spazio prima e dopo, acpi=off, al quel punto premi f10
<krabador> il sistema si avvierà, prova poi la sospensione.
<Guest58420> ok adesso provo
<Guest42289> krabador ho provato a fare come hai detto tu ma una volta inserito acpi=off e premuto f10 non succede nulla e mi tocca spegnere e riaccendere
<Guest42289> krabador c'è qualcos'altro che posso provare a fare ?
<akis24> Guest42289:  non credo sia presente al pc adesso
<mariano> non riesco ad installare nessuna distribuzione linux sul mio asus freedos , tutte mi si bloccano dopo la scelta fra installare o provare ubuntu . aiuto per favore ho provato di tutto
<akis24> Guest28773: che errore ti da' ?
<Guest28773> non riesco ad installare nessuna distribuzione linux sul mio asus freedos , tutte mi si bloccano dopo la scelta fra installare o provare ubuntu . aiuto per favore ho provato di tutto
<Guest28773> no caching mode page found
<akis24> Guest28773: hai disco live o chiavetta usb ?
<Guest28773> chiavetta usb
<Guest28773> ma ho provato anche un con cd che avevo masterizzato ma niente stessa solfa
<akis24> Guest28773:  creata come ? che programma ? e da quale sistema ?
<Carlin0> Guest28773, che cpu ha ? quanta ram ? e che scheda video ?
<Guest28773> allora ho fatto varie prove con vari programmi con rufus boot universalboote unetbootin , da windows 10 ha un intel byt-m dual core 2840.up da 2.58 ghz
<akis24> !usbwin | Guest28773  usa
<ubot-it> Guest28773  usa: Scarica Universal USB Installer: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<akis24> Guest28773: hai bios efi segui la procedura uefi ..
<akis24> !uefi | Guest28773
<ubot-it> Guest28773: UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI | vedi anche https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<MAU> Buona sera
<MAU> c'è qualcuno che puo darmi supporto?
<MAU> ho installato Xubuntu 15.10 ma la risoluzione dello schermo non riesco ad aumentarlo da 640x480
<MAU> ho provato di tutto, mnodificare xorg.conf che neanche trova, o le impostazioni dal'edit del display ma nn le salva
<MAU> ok nessuno puo aiutarmi buona serata
#ubuntu-it 2016-03-10
<Guest17366> Buongiorno a tutti!
<akis24> giorno Guest17366
<Guest17366> posso chiedere due dritte per la partizione del'hd?
<akis24> chiedi pure Guest17366
<Guest17366> ho un hd a stato solido da 250Gb e altri tre hd interni (due da 2T e uno da 1T), prima avevo windows 7 e l'hd a stato solido lo usavo solo per OS e Lightroom.
<Guest17366> 16 Gb di Ram
<Guest17366> vorrei installare Gnome 14 lts come unico sistema operativo
<akis24> Guest17366:  qui comunque trovi esempi e informazioni utili   http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/PartizionamentoManuale
<Guest17366> .. quindi la partizione /home è sempre meglio crearla?
<akis24> Guest17366:  direi di si ti permette di mantenere i tuoi dati anche in caso di ripristino del sistema in caso di problemi
<Guest17366> ok, anche se in realtà tutti i dati finiranno sempre su uno degli altri hd. ma so già che qualcosa mi sfuggirà, visto che mi ci vorrà un bel po' prima di avere il pieno "controllo" di ubuntu!
<Guest17366> Anche perchè vorrei evitare di usare l'hard disk a stato solido per continuare a scrivere, spostare e cancellare dati...                        Ho visto che l'installazione automatica mi ha creato la swap da 17Gb e la root da 233. La /home quindi la creo all'interno di quest'ultima?
<akis24> Guest17366: dovrai ridimensionare ovviamente per crearti la /home
<Guest17366> (scusa se faccio ragionamento proprio elementari, ma sto cercando di applicare le "conoscenze windows" a quello che ho ora sotto gli occhi per la prima volta.. e anche interpretare l'interfaccia della gestione dispositivi non è così immediato!)
<akis24> Guest17366: sarebbe meglio provare a crearti le partizioni manualmente secondo le tue esigenze  avvii la live e apri gparted e con quello prepaari le partizioni necessarie .. una swap da 17 gb  è eccessiva esempio
<Guest17366> il sistema è appena installato, per cui volendo posso sempre reinstallare da zero e usare il partizionamento in fase di formattazione... o è un passaggio superfluo?
<Carlin0> Guest17366, se non usi ibernazione con tutta quella ram puoi fare tranquillamente a meno della swap
<Guest17366> per la swap: avevo inteso che fosse comunque consigliata averla per alleggerire il sistema... ed eventualmente per quando tornerò a fare fotoritocco, ecc...
<Carlin0> Guest17366, ma hai motivo per reinstallare o lo fai per passatempo ?
<Carlin0> ma con 16 gb di ram se non iberni fanne pure a meno
<Guest17366> no, nessun motivo!  :-)          Semplicemente ragionavo per "passi" già conosciuti...
<Carlin0> con linux la reinstallazione avviene o per sistema gravemente danneggiato o per avanzamenti di versione , nella maggior parte dei casi si riesce a sistemare
<Guest17366> un'altra domanda: perchè nei volumi dell'hd da 250Gb mi dà una partizione File System Ext2 da 250MB, una Partizione Estesa N°2 da 250G e una Partizione N°5 sempre da 250G ?
<Guest17366> (intanto sto scaricando gparted...)
<Guest35525> ciao a tutti ieri avevo scritto qui per risolvere un problema che ho con la sospensione che non sono riuscito a risolvere. In pratica quando metto in sospensione il pc, al riavvio mi si blocca in una schermata nera con underscore in alto a sinistra immobile. Un utente mi ha detto che potrebbe essere un problema con il supporto al chipset
<Guest35525> qualcuno potrebbe darmi una mano ?
<Carlin0> Guest17366, quello dipende da chi ha installato
<Guest17366> quindi.... ora ho ubuntu installato su hd come unico OS. ho scaricato gparted per fare qualche regolazione personale alle partizioni, e questo lo faccio avviando il tutto con cd... corretto?
<Carlin0> il cd live comprende già gparted ... ma fammi capire che modifiche devi fare ?
<Guest17366> creare la /home e forse ridurre la swap.. pare che 17G siano eccessivi (con 16G di Ram)
<Guest17366> diciamo che vorrei impostare il disco ove risiede l'OS nel modo migliore per prevedere futuri aggiornamenti, upgrade o reistallazioni...
<Carlin0> inserire la /home in un sistema già installato non è così semplice
<Carlin0> per quanto riguarda la swap puoi disabilitarla commentando la riga in fstab
<Carlin0> partendo da una simile situazione la via + facilmente percorribile è la creazione di una partizione dati
<Guest17366> per la questione /home: posso sempre reinstallare da zero....
<Carlin0> personalmente preferisco una partizione dati che può anche essere condivisa tra + OS , condividere la /home invece spesso da problemi , poi ognuno la vede a modo suo
<Guest17366> però ho letto che la /home è quella che ti serve in caso per le impostazioni software in caso di reinstallazione
<Guest17366> io in teoria non metterò nessun "dato" (diciamo per me importante) su questo hd, visto che ne ho altri interni..
<Carlin0> tuttavia tali impostazioni negli avanzamenti di versione dei vari software «alle volte» danno problemi
<Guest17366> bè.. i problemi si mettono sempre in conto...!   :-)
<Guest17366> giusto per curiosità... io ho scaricato GNOME 14 pensando che fosse più completo e stabile.... ho fatto bene o già che c'ero potevo provare col 15?
<akis24> !chat | Guest17366
<ubot-it> Guest17366: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Guest17366> (ora mi finisco di leggere bene tutte le spiegazioni sul partizionamento manuale...
<akis24> Guest17366:  si e le prossime domande del genere nel caso in chat ..
<Guest17366> Afferrato!
<justdoit> ciao sto cercando di installare skype versione multiarch
<justdoit> ho fatto probabilmente un casino per installare emerald
<justdoit> cmq
<Carlin0> justdoit, dicono multiarch ma in realtà è a 32 bit
<justdoit> ecco quando do il comando cosa viene fuori
<Carlin0> pasta l'errore ...
<justdoit> ovvio
<justdoit> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/15340384/
<Carlin0> non vedo errori
<justdoit> scusa
<justdoit> niente l'ha installato
<justdoit> ssono io che sono un cazzone
<justdoit> liberi di confermare
<Carlin0> tranqui ci fidiamo
<justdoit> ciao ho installato kodi ma quando si avvia di tanto in tanto mi blocca l'itero sistema
<justdoit> a qualcuno è capitato?
<justdoit> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/15340455/
<justdoit> ecco il kodi crash log ci capite qualcosa?
<Stefanino> Buongiorno a tutta la comunità di Ubuntu
<akis24> giorno Stefanino
<Stefanino> Ho un problema con il mio Ubuntu vers.15.10
<Stefanino> Giorno akis
<Mr_Pan> !chiedi | Stefanino
<ubot-it> Stefanino: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Stefanino> Sono 2 giorni che mi è comparso il triangolo rosso in alto sulla barra, quando riavvio il sistema non me lo riporta, ma dopo mi riappare. Come posso risolverlo?
<glpiana> Stefanino, apri un terminale e scrivi: sudo apt-get update
<glpiana> ti chiede la password e tu la scrivi anche se non la vedi
<glpiana> se ottieni errori li copi su pastebin
<glpiana> !paste | Stefanino
<ubot-it> Stefanino: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<glpiana> altrimenti scrivi: sudo apt-get upgrade           cosa che produrrà l'aggiornamento del sistema
<nux_> ragazzi ho un piccolo problema con xchat, in pratica non riesco ad attivare il suono dei messaggi quando ho la finestra minimizzata, qualcuno ha qualche consiglio?
<nux_> ps: Buongiorno a tutti :)
<Mr_Pan> nux_, ciao in primis ti suggerirei di utilizzare Hexchat visto che viene sviluppato e supportato :D
<nux_> Mr_Pan, ciao mi indicheresti le differenze?
<nux_> Mr_Pan, perchè mi consigli hexchat?
<krabador> nux_, sudo apt-get install programma1
<krabador> nux_, sudo apt-get install programma2
<krabador> rilevi le differenze
<krabador> e decidi.
<krabador> be your miracle .
<nux_> krabador, ho semplicemente chiesto perchè mi veniva consigliato di utilizzare quel programma.
<krabador> ed io ti ho dato un parere, ti sei offeso?
<nux_> no, ho risposto al tuo parere, sono qui per un problema stupido e per vedere se riesco a risolverlo
<diamorf> ciao a tutti
<akis24> !ciao | diamorf
<ubot-it> diamorf: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<diamorf> qualcuno è disponibile gentilmente a risolvere un problema del terminale?
<akis24> !chiedi | diamorf
<ubot-it> diamorf: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<diamorf> non riesco ad aggiornare ed altro dal terminale che compaiono degli errori
<akis24> diamorf:  apri il terminale e dai sudo apt update e metti tutto su paste
<akis24> !paste | diamorf
<ubot-it> diamorf: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<diamorf> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15340750/
<diamorf> non solo non si apre nemmeno il software center e tanti altri programmi
<diamorf> tutto per questo audio maledetto che non si sentiva
<diamorf> e tuttora non si sente
<diamorf> anche gestori pacchetti da errore
<akis24> diamorf: che versione ?
<diamorf> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15340757/
<diamorf> 14.04
<diamorf> libreoffice e altri non si aprono
<akis24> diamorf:  in seguito a cosa ti si è creato il problema ?
<diamorf> in pratica avevo disinstallato alsamixer
<diamorf> e ora non funziona quasi più niente
<diamorf> che rabbia
<diamorf> non posso fare niente così
<diamorf> confermo che anche io ho fatto un gran casino
<diamorf> seguendo un pò qui e là, copia incolla, senza neanche sapere cosa stavo facendo
<krabador> !ripristino | diamorf
<ubot-it> diamorf: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<akis24> diamorf:  sempre da terminale dai  sudo dpkg --configure -a    a seguire  sudo apt-get update   e ancora  sudo apt-get upgrade
<akis24> oppurwe ripristina il sistema come indicato da krabador
<akis24> oppure*
<diamorf> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15340788/
<diamorf> a volte si chiude anche da solo il terminale
<krabador> !ripristino | diamorf
<ubot-it> diamorf: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<krabador> diamorf, con supporto della stessa versione , o successiva.
<diamorf> quindi conviene a ripristinare?
<akis24> si di sicuro
<diamorf> ovviamente i dati e programmi non verranno persi?
<diamorf> giusto?
<akis24> diamorf:  per sicurezza fatti un backup  ..
<krabador> no, non verranno persi , farsi un backup è sempre meglion
<krabador> esatto, in quanto , maneggiare sistemi operativi, non è mai una questione priva di rischi
<diamorf> Ok vi ringrazio e tra poco procedo
<diamorf> comunque avendo varie partizioni copio tutta la cartella di ubuntu su un'altra partizione e ok
<diamorf> di un altro hd per sicurezza
<diamorf> ciao
<maxx> salve oggi dopo un aggiornamento di xubuntu 15.10 a 64 bit ho riscontrato un errore di sistema in avvio. Potete aiutarmi?^
<cristian_c> felpato
<cristian_c> felpato: da quel che hai scritto in -chat non si capisce se hai un problema con ubuntu
<cristian_c> in ogni caso, per problemi strettamente legati all'installazione e all'utilizzo di ubuntu, il canale indicato è questo, non l'altro
<cristian_c> felpato: se invece intendevi altro, puoi scrivere in #ubuntu-it-chat
<felpato> ciao, ho appena installato lubuntu e.. ho un vecchissimo pc acer travelmate 273lv ha 733 di ram e 20 gb di disco fisso,si a me piacciono le sfide impossibili. Il problema E' TUTTO GRANDISSIMO mi e' stato suggerito scheda video non supporta trovare drive. cosa e come posso fare qualcosa dai che ce la facciamo . Un grazie sentito.
<cristian_c> felpato: se quel pc è in buono stato e ti serve davvero, ti si può suggerire lubuntu
<cristian_c> ma sappi che incaponirsi con hardware problematico non avendo alcuna esperienza, può essere una pessima idea
<cristian_c> come tutte le cose a livello didattico, occorre prima studiare la materia
<felpato> o capito ma l'ho gia' installato
<cristian_c> e allora qual è il problema?
<felpato> mi serve un sug. per non vedere cosi' grande
<cristian_c> felpato: cpu e scheda grafica
<felpato> mi han detto scheda video
<cristian_c> se non ce le dici, ci giriamo i pollici
<cristian_c> felpato: no, lo devi vedere tu
<felpato> 15.0xga tft lcd questo mi sembra la scheda de pc e
<cristian_c> quello mi sembra il monitor
<cristian_c> comunque, servono dati certi, non supposizioni
<cristian_c> felpato: stai scrivendo dal pc in esame
<cristian_c> ?
<felpato> no
<cristian_c> felpato: allora collegati dal pc in questione
<felpato> ok
<felpato> sono qua
<felpato> cristian
<cristian_c> felpato: sei collegato via ethernet?
<felpato> si wifi
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> felpato: premi ctrl+alt+t
<cristian_c> felpato: digita: sudo apt-get install -y pastebinit
<cristian_c> felpato: ti sei perso?
<felpato> adesso
<cristian_c> felpato: hai aperto il terminale e digitato il comando?
<felpato> scusa ma sono lento arrivo
<felpato> mi dice non valida
<cristian_c> felpato:si è aperto il terminale?
<felpato> si certo e va anche bene
<cristian_c> felpato: copia e incolla il comando
<akis24> felpato: il comando copialo e incollalo sul terminale ..
<felpato> a eseguito con il c e i
<cristian_c> felpato: copiato e incollato?
<felpato> si
<akis24> bene felpato a posto cristian_c  su il prossimo comando
<cristian_c> felpato: quindi ha installato?
<felpato> si
<cristian_c> felpato: se ha installato, digita: lshw -C video | pastebinit
<akis24> copia.. non si sa' mai
<felpato> dice attenzione super user e che cavolo ne so di inglese
<cristian_c> non importa
<cristian_c> aspetta
<felpato> che devo fa'
<akis24> felpato: importante abbia dato qualcosa  dacci il link che è apparso alla fine .. incollalo qui
<felpato> akis non vedo alla fine del tuo mes
<akis24> felpato: devi vedere nel tuo terminale
<felpato> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15341601/
<akis24> bene felpato
<akis24> felpato: ma è qualche pc antidiluviano ?
<cristian_c> cristian_c> felpato: se quel pc è in buono stato e ti serve davvero, ti si può suggerire lubuntu
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> ma sappi che incaponirsi con hardware problematico non avendo alcuna esperienza, può essere una pessima idea
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> come tutte le cose a livello didattico, occorre prima studiare la materia
<cristian_c> product: 65x/M650/740 PCI/AGP VGA Display Adapter
<cristian_c>        vendor: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS]
<cristian_c> felpato: lubuntu 15.10?
<felpato> scusa l'ingnoranza ma cosi non vi ho dato il libero accesso al mio pc?
<cristian_c> felpato: no
<cristian_c> così hai postato info su caratteristiche hardware del tuo pc
<felpato> ah
<cristian_c> felpato: lubuntu 15.10?
<felpato> guarda io sono innamorato di questo mondo e non  ho studiato ma ...
<felpato> si si
<felpato> lubuntu 15 10
<cristian_c> felpato: l'unica cosa che ti si può suggerire, in presenza di hardware problematico e ormai obsolto
<cristian_c> obsoleto
<cristian_c> qual'è la tua scheda video sis
<felpato> allora ho il manuale acer dammi un momento
<cristian_c> felpato: dicevo, il suggerimento che ti si può dare, oltre a rottamare il pc o installarci il sistema operativo precedente
<cristian_c> è di provare con lubuntu 14.04
<Guest60208> ho un problema con la sospensione del pc che in pratica quando riavvio il pc dalla sospensione mi si accende il pc con la schermata bloccata sul desktop dalla quale non posso fare nulla se non premere il pulsante di accensione e riaccendere
<cristian_c> che forse la digerisce meglio
<akis24> Guest60208: quanta ram sul pc ?
<felpato> ascolta va bene l'unico problema e'che vedo piu' grande
<felpato> 733
<felpato> la ram
<akis24> felpato: non ho chiesto a te leggi bene ..
<felpato> scusa
<cristian_c> felpato: no, il problema è la sis
<Guest60208> akis24 8gb
<cristian_c> che se ti va bene coaì è un conto
<cristian_c> felpato: altrimenti prova la 14.04
<Guest60208> akis24 inoltre ho messo 8gb di swap
<akis24> Guest60208: versione di ubuntu installata ?
<cristian_c> felpato: che con tutto il rispetto, ma il mondo va avanti
<Guest60208> 15.10
<cristian_c> anche se il pc avrà una qundicina d'anni
<felpato> scusa non si possono cercare altri drive
<cristian_c> felpato: la scheda grafica non la cambi
<cristian_c> molto semplicemente.
<cristian_c> cambi il pc, semmai
<akis24> Guest60208: che scheda video hai ?
<Guest60208> akis24 nvidia 820m
<akis24> Guest60208: installati i driver proprietari ?
<Guest60208> akis24 allora, si avevo messo quelli proprietari però il problema era praticamente lo stesso solo che mettendo quelli della nvidia una volta che riaccendevo il pc mi veniva fuori una schermata nera con underscore in alto a sinistra dalla quale appunto non posso che premere il pulsane di accensione
<Guest60208> *non potevo
<Guest60208> akis24 ho anche provato (in live mint) e fedora e la situazione è sempre la stessa
<cristian_c> !trusty
<ubot-it> Trusty Tahr: http://releases.ubuntu.com/trusty/ | Kubuntu 14.04 http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/14.04/release/ |  È preferibile usare i torrent | Problemi noti: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TrustyTahr/ReleaseNotes
<akis24> Guest60208:  sembra un problema legato alla presenza di hardware mal supportato ..
<felpato> Grazie a tutti ,siete gentilissimi ED E' PER PERSONE COME VOI CHE AMO QUESTO MONDO
<akis24> Guest60208: di che pc si parla modello ?
<Guest60208> akis24 hp r139nl
<cristian_c> http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/trusty/release/
<Guest60208> akis24 un altro utente mi aveva detto di provare nel grub a modificare la stringa quiet splash mettendoci di fianco acpi=off ma non cambia niente
<akis24> Guest60208: non credo infatti risolveresti neanche con modifiche a grub  infatti ti ho scritto sopra quelolo che penso e al momento non saprei che altro dirti
<akis24> quello*
<akis24> [16:41:41] <akis24> Guest60208:  sembra un problema legato alla presenza di hardware mal supportato ..
<Guest60208> akis24 grazie mille lo stesso
<cristian_c> Guest60208: hai provato sulla live 15.10 la sospensione?
<akis24> ma figurati
<Guest60208> cristian_c no
<cristian_c> Guest60208: a parte che potresti provare
<cristian_c> Guest60208: ma avendo tu doppia gpu
<cristian_c> potrrebbe pure essere un problema legato a quello
<cristian_c> sopratutto se hai una cpu intel haswell
<cristian_c> Guest60208: se ci mandi il log di sistema, si da un'occhiata
<cristian_c> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Guest60208> cristian_c http://paste.ubuntu.com/15341782/
<Guest60208> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15341782/
<Guest60208> cristian_c http://paste.ubuntu.com/15341782/
<cristian_c> uhm
<cristian_c>    45.359982] [drm:intel_pipe_config_compare [i915]] *ERROR* mismatch in ips_enabled (expected 1, found 0)
<cristian_c> ACPI Warning: \_SB_.PCI0.RP05.PEGP._DSM: Argument #4 type mismatch - Found [Buffer], ACPI requires [Package] (20150619/nsarguments-95)
<cristian_c> [   50.871426] ACPI: \_SB_.PCI0.RP05.PEGP: failed to evaluate _DSM
<OmarScudeletti> Ciao, ho provato ad installare ubuntu sul portatile e mi esce errore:invalido magic number unaligned pointer
<cristian_c> OmarScudeletti: a proposito di cosa?
<Guest60208> cristian_c in pratica non posso farci nulla ?
<cristian_c> Guest60208: al momento sto guardando il log, e un kernel panic su roba driver video intel e roba acpi, non è di buon augurio
<OmarScudeletti> In che senso?
<akis24> OmarScudeletti: usi la usb ?
<cristian_c> Guest60208: tra l'altro kernel panic che appare diverse volte
<OmarScudeletti> Si da USB
<cristian_c> Guest60208: comunque, quello è il dmesg, non il syslog
<cristian_c> Guest60208: il quale,mi interessa molto di più
<Guest60208> crsitian_c provvedo
<akis24> OmarScudeletti: rifalla  e se la crei da windows  usa questo ...
<akis24> !usbwin | OmarScudeletti
<ubot-it> OmarScudeletti: Scarica Universal USB Installer: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<OmarScudeletti> OK provo, grazie
<akis24> di nulla
<cristian_c> Guest60208: consiglio di fare un tentativo con ubuntu 14.04.1 o 14.04.3, in live
<cristian_c> per vedere se con kernel e xorg diversi ci sono gli stessi problemi
<cristian_c> Guest60208: ah, e anche 15.10 in live
<Guest60208> cristian_c scusami il comando preciso per il syslog qual'è ?
<cristian_c> Guest60208: nessun comando
<cristian_c> Guest60208: vai in /var/log
<cristian_c> e apri il file
<Winx> Salve,qualcuno sa spiegarmi perchè negli aggiornamenti da terminale(ma anche dal gestore degli aggiornamenti)esce fuori 'sta storia dei repository non più disponibili dai server ufficiali?
<Carlin0> Winx, che ubuntu hai ?
<Guest60208> cristian_c è normale che il file pesi 6,2 MB ?
<Winx> io il 15/10,ma succede un pò con tutte le derivte
<Winx> derivate*
<Carlin0> Winx, sudo apt install pastebinit
<Winx> perchè?
<cristian_c> Guest60208: sì, è possibile
<Carlin0> Winx, ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ | pastebinit
<Carlin0> Winx, il 2° comando crea un link postalo qui
<Winx> ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ | pastebinit
<Winx> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15341916/
<guest1978> buongiorno a tutti!
<akis24> giorno guest1978
<Winx> se mi aiuti a capire te ne sarei molto grata ^_^
<Winx> ho capito
<Carlin0> Winx, 32 o 64 bit ?
<Winx> si quelli sono i pacchetti che non mi scarica dai server ufficiali
<Winx> 64
<Carlin0> Winx, dpkg --print-foreign-architectures | pastebinit
<Winx> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15341933/
<guest1978> sto provando a partizionare l-hd in fase di installazione ubuntu studio 14.04, ma pur avendo letto diverse guide e consigli non riesco ad ottenere il risultato voluto...
<Carlin0> Winx, ubuntu xubuntu o cosa ?
<Winx> si,sono della 32 bit quelli che mi ha tirato fuori dopo aver scelto il server regionale
<Winx> ubuntu
<guest1978> difatti mi ritrovo bloccato davanti ad un messaggio di errore, secondo cui non riesce a creare la partizione da me indicata..
<akis24> guest1978:  se ci spieghi cosa vuoi ottenere e collabori magari ti aiutiamo
<akis24> guest1978:  stai usando gparted ?
<Winx> non risce a far partire l'installazione probabilmente
<cristian_c> !image | guest1978
<ubot-it> guest1978: Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Carlin0> Winx, sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list.d/google-chrome.list
<guest1978> ho provato sia con quello *in modalita live sia con il partizionatore durante l-installazione
<akis24> guest1978:  posta uno screen di gparted  ..
<akis24> !image | guest1978
<ubot-it> guest1978: Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Carlin0> win correggi il contenuto del file con → deb [arch=amd64] http://dl.google.com/linux/chrome/deb/ stable main
<Winx> ### THIS FILE IS AUTOMATICALLY CONFIGURED ###
<Winx> # You may comment out this entry, but any other modifications may be lost.
<Winx> deb http://dl.google.com/linux/chrome/deb/ stable main
<Winx> che faccio nel file?
<Carlin0> salvi e chiudi Winx
<cristian_c> !paste | Winx
<ubot-it> Winx: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<akis24> maro' che confusione mi girano le pupille
<Guest60208> cristian_c pastebin ci sta mettendo un sacco di tempo per fare il paste del file
<Winx> che pasto?
<Carlin0> Winx, deb http://dl.google.com/linux/chrome/deb/ stable main
<Carlin0> deve diventare
<Carlin0> deb [arch=amd64] http://dl.google.com/linux/chrome/deb/ stable main
<Carlin0> salvi e chiudi Winx
<Winx> ah ecco,non aveto letto di correggere
<Winx> asp
<Carlin0> si che l'ho detto :P
<guest1978> ok.. ora mi adopero... intanto diciamo che la mia idea sarebbe di avere il disco partizionato come meglio indicato per lasciar spazio a successivi aggiornamenti o upgrade
<Winx> deb [arch=amd64] http://dl.google.com/linux/chrome/deb/ stable main ...questo?
<Winx> lo aggiungo o cancello tutto il file?
<akis24> guest1978:  eh basta dargli le dimensioni necessarie
<Carlin0> Winx, leggi
<Carlin0> Winx, deb http://dl.google.com/linux/chrome/deb/ stable main
<Carlin0> deve diventare
<Carlin0> deb [arch=amd64] http://dl.google.com/linux/chrome/deb/ stable main
<guest1978> be.. in questo momento il mio problema sarebbe portare a termine la procedura... di spazio ne ho a sufficienza per fare tutte le combinazioni possibili..!
<Winx> fatto,la chat saltella
<Winx> firefox gira unaschifezza
<Winx> parto con l'update e upgrade?
<Carlin0> Winx, sudo apt update
<Carlin0> non dovrebbe dare + errori
<Winx> si invece,adesso mi ha tirato fuori tutti i pacchetti in italiano di google
<Winx> e di spotify
<Winx> ti pastebinno?
<guest1978> io, in ordine, avevo creato una partizione primaria per il boot, poi un altra primaria per swap, poi / e alla fine quella gi /home
<Winx> la swap va in una partizione estesa se non ricordo male
<Winx> almeno 512 mb
<Carlin0> pasta che vediamo di cosa si tratta Winx
<Winx> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15341984/
<cristian_c> guest1978: stai caricando?
<Carlin0> non vedo errori Winx
<Guest60208> cristian_c mi da er
<Winx> i pacchetti google e spotify in ignore
<Guest60208> cristian_c mi da errore
<Guest60208> 502 bad gateway
<Guest60208> cristian_c intanto sto scaricando ubuntu 14.04.3
<cristian_c> Guest60208: accorcia il log da incollare
<cristian_c> nel senso, incolla meno roba
<Guest60208> cristian_c ok
<cristian_c> Guest60208: a che ora l'ultima sospensionene crash?
<Guest60208> cristian_c eh non mi ricordo di preciso
<cristian_c> Guest60208: a grandi linee
<Guest60208> cristian_c verso le 10 di questa mattina comunque sto ancora accorciando il file
<Winx> ok tutto bene,grazie.
<guest1978> se non ho fatto errori ho caricato le immagini qui: https://imgur.com/a/ZUcRb
<Guest60208> cristian_c http://paste.ubuntu.com/15342109/
<krabador> ma quanti link...
<krabador> guest1978, che ci fai con una /dev/sda5 ext2 ?
<guest1978> ed ora è in stallo...
<Carlin0> guest1978, ma perchè la partizione di /boot ???
<cristian_c> guest1978: ma che os è?
<cristian_c> non sembra ubuntu
<guest1978> avevo letto questi consigli: http://linuxguide.altervista.org/partizionamento_manuale_per_%20Ubuntu_1104.html
<guest1978> ubuntu studio 14.04
<krabador> guest1978, hai un server?
<krabador> guest1978, 20  gb swap?
<krabador> guest1978, facevi prima a leggere Topolino
<guest1978> leggo anche quello, ma di ubuntu non ne parla...!
<krabador> guest1978, con 20 gb di swap, neanche quello che credevi che ne parlasse, ne parla.
<cristian_c> 1.700824] ACPI Error: Method parse/execution failed [\_SB_.PCI0.RP05.PEGP.DD02._BCL] (Node ffff8802568f95f0), AE_NOT_FOUND (20150619/psparse-536)
<krabador> Guest60208 , prova 15.10 in live.
<cristian_c>   12.749156] nvidia: module verification failed: signature and/or required key missing - tainting kernel
<krabador> guest1978, ridimensiona la swap al totale della ram di sistema, elimina la /boot , riassegna tutto lo spazio alla root
<Guest60208> cristian_c provo prima la 15.10 e se non funziona provo la 14.04.3 ?
<cristian_c> Guest60208: in live
<cristian_c> vai in sospensione e vedi che succede
<Guest60208> cristian_c si si era sottointeso in live comunque grazie mille ora ho un impegno più tardi se ho un po di tempo provo e ti saprò dire
<diamorf> ciao a tutti
<diamorf> il problema precedente l'ho risolto
<diamorf> ora gentilmente che può rispondermi in un problema audio. Non sento l'audio
<krabador> "che"?
<diamorf> chi scusa krabador
<Guest60208> cristian_c caso mai se domani ci sei ti scrivo e ti dico quello che è successo con la live. Ciao e grazie ancora
<diamorf> insomma non si sente l'audio, e non compare nemmeno più l'icona vicino all'orologio
<krabador> guest1978, non si pinga ad personam qui
<cristian_c> Guest60208: le live, eventualmente
<krabador> diamorf, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> aplay -l | pastebinit
<Guest60208> cristian_c si scusa ahaah ciao
<diamorf> ecco grazie: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15342285/
<krabador> diamorf, vede solo l'hdmi
<krabador> diamorf, sudo lshw | pastebinit
<diamorf> perchè tempo fa avevo il televisore collegato, ora non più:http://paste.ubuntu.com/15342292/
<diamorf> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15342292/
<krabador> diamorf, no, non è quello il motivo, vede proprio SOLO l'hdmi
<diamorf> quindi gentilmente come posso risolvere?
<krabador> diamorf, non tutto ha una soluzione.
<diamorf> mi è già capitato, e non ricordo come ho risolto
<krabador> ma gentilmente.
<krabador> diamorf, controlla in bios, che la scheda audio sia abilitata
<krabador> leggi nel manuale del notebook o scheda madre
<krabador> come accedere
<krabador> e quale voce controllare,
<diamorf> si è abilitata
<krabador> diamorf, lsb_release -a | pastebinit
<diamorf> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15342328/
<krabador> lsmod | grep snd | pastebinit
<diamorf> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15342347/
<diamorf> krabador perchè alcune parole sono rosse sul terminale?
<diamorf> in verità solo la parola "snd"
<krabador> cat /etc/asound.conf | pastebinit
<diamorf> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15342381/
<krabador> diamorf, senti, non fare il paste a mano
<krabador> dei comandi
<diamorf> cioè
<krabador> cioè^
<krabador> ?
<diamorf> come farlo?
<krabador> diamorf, cosa ti fa credere che i comandi che ti scrivo , tu non debba incollarli , PER INTERO, nel terminale, e dare invio ?
<diamorf> no scusa, io incollavo tutto tranne il "| pastebinit "
<diamorf> quindi ora incollo tutto giusto?
<krabador> sudo modprobe snd-via82xx
<krabador> dimmi cosa fa
<krabador> successivamente , aplay -l | pastebinit
<diamorf> niente, va a capo
<krabador> diamorf, dando per scontato , che scheda grafica sia attiva in bios
<diamorf> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15342428/
<diamorf> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15342428/
<diamorf> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15342428/
<krabador> oooh
<diamorf> che ho fatto
<diamorf> si scusa
<diamorf> è sicuramente attiva in bios
<krabador> diamorf, alsamixer
<diamorf> in ogni caso poi controllo di nuovo
<krabador> premi f3, fa screen
<krabador> !image | diamorf
<ubot-it> diamorf: Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<diamorf> krabador non ho capito, f3 per cosa
<krabador> hai caricato o no alsamixer?
<krabador> diamorf, ti arrivano i messaggi
<krabador> ?
<diamorf> scusa non ho visto alsamixer, ora vado
<diamorf> http://prntscr.com/adkk15
<krabador> diamorf, premi f6 , immagine
<diamorf> http://prntscr.com/adkkyn
<krabador> diamorf, chiudi alsamixer
<krabador> sudo apt-get update | pastebinit
<diamorf> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15342523/
<cristian_c> diamorf: i repo sono a posto
<diamorf> è un maledetto, che posso fare?
<krabador> diamorf, sudo apt-get -y dist-upgrade
<cristian_c> uhm, serviva a ricaricare i repo, il comando
<cristian_c> e ora aggiornamento pacchetti
<diamorf> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15342629/
<krabador> diamorf, riavvia
<diamorf> subito
<diamorf> krabador niente
<diamorf> non compare nemmeno l'icona dell'audio
<diamorf> nelle impostazioni del sistema ci sono poche cose a differenza di prima
<krabador> lspci | diamorf
<krabador> lspci | pastebinit
<krabador> il secondo
<krabador> e , per favore, copia ed incolla PER INTERO
<diamorf> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15342706/
<gian_1> Ciao, ho un problema con la mia chiavetta usb wi-fi, devo toglierla e rimetterla per poter lavorare, sembra che vada in stand-by da sola
<krabador> diamorf, cat /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf | pastebinit
<diamorf> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15342834/
<krabador> diamorf, echo via82xx >> /etc/modules
<krabador> diamorf, riavvia
<diamorf> mi ha detto permesso negato
<krabador> diamorf, sudo echo via82xx >> /etc/modules
<diamorf> sempre permesso negato
<LoZioNe> diamorf,loggato come root danto su ,poi metti la tua pass e ridai il comando
<LoZioNe> *loggati e dando
<diamorf> mi sono loggato, non ha dato risposte ed è andato a capo, ora riavvio?
<diamorf> root@and0:/home/and0# echo via82xx >> /etc/modules
<diamorf> root@and0:/home/and0#
<LoZioNe> bastava loggarti in root da terminale
<gian_1> ragazzi qualcuno mi aiuta?
<krabador> gian_1, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> gian_1, lsusb | pastebinit
<krabador> a device inserito
<cristian_c> LoZioNe: già che c'eri potevi pure dirgli come sloggarsi da root... -,-
<gian_1> krabador: adesso sto facendo gli aggiornamenti e non mi fa installare pastebinit
<krabador> è tuo il pallone...
<gian_1> krabador: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/15343020/
<gian_1> percaso mi avete scritto? purtroppo mi succede quello che ho scritto prima
<krabador> devo spostarmi
<xNyes> hem..
<xNyes> avei bisogno di un'aiutino..
<xNyes> chi sarebbe cosi gentile da aiutarmi?
<LoZioNe> xNyes,chiedi,e se qualcuno sa ti aiuterà
<xNyes> allora
<xNyes> in poche parole stavo facendo degli aggiornamenti.. e causalmente ho chiuso la finestra
<xNyes> e penso di aver danneggiato qual
<xNyes> qualcosa, ora ho aggiustato un'pò però mi da sempre degli errori e dice che Oracle JAVA JDK8 o una cosa di questa non esiste
<xNyes> Ign http://extras.ubuntu.com trusty/main Translation-it_IT
<xNyes> Ign http://extras.ubuntu.com trusty/main Translation-it
<xNyes> Ign http://extras.ubuntu.com trusty/main Translation-en
<xNyes> Ign http://repo.steampowered.com precise/steam Translation-it_IT
<xNyes> Ign http://repo.steampowered.com precise/steam Translation-it
<xNyes> Ign http://repo.steampowered.com precise/steam Translation-en
<xNyes> Recuperati 26,0 kB in 27s (945 B/s)
<xNyes> W: Impossibile recuperare http://dl.google.com/linux/chrome/deb/dists/stable/Release  Impossibile trovare la voce "main/binary-i386/Packages" nel file Release (voce in sources.list errata o file danneggiato)
<xNyes> W: Impossibile recuperare http://dl.google.com/linux/chrome/deb/dists/stable/Release  Impossibile trovare la voce "main/binary-i386/Packages" nel file Release (voce in sources.list errata o file danneggiato)
<xNyes> W: Impossibile recuperare http://dl.google.com/linux/chrome/deb/dists/stable/Release  Impossibile trovare la voce "main/binary-i386/Packages" nel file Release (voce in sources.list errata o file danneggiato)
<xNyes> dl.google.com
<xNyes> mi dice questo errore
<xNyes> come risolvo ?
<xNyes> e mi dice anche E: Impossibile scaricare alcuni file di indice: saranno ignorati o verranno usati quelli vecchi
<LoZioNe> sudo update-manager -f mi pare
<xNyes> ora provo
<xNyes> ho dato sudo apt-get upgrade
<xNyes> comunque è da poco che ho ubuntu :C
<xNyes> Rebuilding /usr/share/applications/bamf-2.index...
<xNyes> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<xNyes> perchè da quest errore
<xNyes> Segnalazione apport non scritta poiché il messaggio di errore indica la presenza di un fallimento precedente.
<xNyes>                              dpkg: errore nell'elaborare il pacchetto oracle-java8-installer (--configure):
<xNyes>  il sottoprocesso installato script di post-installation ha restituito lo stato di errore 1
<xNyes> dpkg: problemi con le dipendenze impediscono la configurazione di oracle-java8-set-default:
<xNyes>  oracle-java8-set-default dipende da oracle-java8-installer; comunque:
<xNyes>   Il pacchetto oracle-java8-installer non è ancora configurato.
<xNyes> dpkg: errore nell'elaborare il pacchetto oracle-java8-set-default (--configure):
<xNyes>  problemi con le dipendenze - lasciato non configurato
<xNyes> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<xNyes> aiuto:C
<cristian_c> xNyes: utilizza pastebin per gli output lunghi di terminale
<cristian_c> !paste | xNyes
<cristian_c> xNyes: http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<xNyes> a come?
<xNyes> !paste Segnalazione apport non scritta poiché il messaggio di errore indica la presenza di un fallimento precedente.
<xNyes>                              dpkg: errore nell'elaborare il pacchetto oracle-java8-installer (--configure):
<xNyes>  il sottoprocesso installato script di post-installation ha restituito lo stato di errore 1
<xNyes> dpkg: problemi con le dipendenze impediscono la configurazione di oracle-java8-set-default:
<xNyes>  oracle-java8-set-default dipende da oracle-java8-installer; comunque:
<xNyes>   Il pacchetto oracle-java8-installer non è ancora configurato.
<xNyes> dpkg: errore nell'elaborare il pacchetto oracle-java8-set-default (--configure):
<xNyes>  problemi con le dipendenze - lasciato non configurato
<xNyes> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<xNyes> lol
<xNyes> !paste cristian_c Segnalazione apport non scritta poiché il messaggio di errore indica la presenza di un fallimento precedente.
<xNyes>                              dpkg: errore nell'elaborare il pacchetto oracle-java8-installer (--configure):
<xNyes>  il sottoprocesso installato script di post-installation ha restituito lo stato di errore 1
<xNyes> dpkg: problemi con le dipendenze impediscono la configurazione di oracle-java8-set-default:
<xNyes>  oracle-java8-set-default dipende da oracle-java8-installer; comunque:
<xNyes>   Il pacchetto oracle-java8-installer non è ancora configurato.
<xNyes> dpkg: errore nell'elaborare il pacchetto oracle-java8-set-default (--configure):
<xNyes>  problemi con le dipendenze - lasciato non configurato
<xNyes> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<xNyes> domani. xD
<cristian_c> xNyes: non hai capito
<cristian_c> xNyes: recati nel sito al link chenho indicato
<cristian_c> xNyes: e incolla lì il risultato
<cristian_c> NON qui in canale
<cristian_c> xNyes: http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<Charlotte> Ciao!
<Charlotte> Stavo scaricando il file e si è improvvisamente impallato tutto!
<danny970> Buonasera.. avevo bisogno di aiuto. Volevo aggiornare la mia Ubuntu 12.10 alla nuova 15.10 però ho dei problemi
<danny970> Potete aiutarmi?
<cristian_c> !aiuto | danny970
<ubot-it> danny970: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<danny970> Buonasera.. avevo bisogno di aiuto. Volevo aggiornare la mia Ubuntu 12.10 alla nuova 15.10 però ho dei problemi.
<cristian_c> !dettagli | danny970
<ubot-it> danny970: Per favore dacci dettagli completi. Per esempio "Ho un problema con..., sto usando Ubuntu versione... con interfaccia.... Quando provo a fare..., ottengo questo output: ..., ma mi sarei aspettato che facesse..."
<danny970> Sto usando Ubuntu 12.10 volevo passare a 15.10
<cristian_c> 'dettagli completi'
<cristian_c> 'ho dei problemi' <- quali?
<danny970> Quando provo a lanciare Sofware Updater compare questo messaggio:
<cristian_c> danny970: non puoi aggiornare dalla stessa installazione
<cristian_c> il supporto alla 12.10 è cessato molto tempo fa
<cristian_c> danny970: mi sa che l'hai lasciata a marcire per molyo
<cristian_c> *molto tempo
<danny970> Forse si.. capisco :(
<cristian_c> senza forse
<cristian_c> !download | danny970
<ubot-it> danny970: download is http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ o http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ o http://www.ubuntu-it.org/download
<cristian_c> !usbwin | danny970
<ubot-it> danny970: Scarica Universal USB Installer: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<cristian_c> oppure
<cristian_c> !iso | danny970
<ubot-it> danny970: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<cristian_c> per i dvd
<danny970> Una volta fatta la penna usb installo sopra alla 12.10 la nuova versione?
<danny970> Ok grazie a tutti
<io81> Salve a tutti
<Carlin0> !ciao | io81
<ubot-it> io81: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<io81> sto scaricando l'ultimo Ubuntu, ma è possibile utilizzarlo come CD live o bisogna installarlo??
<Carlin0> la puoi usare come live su dvd o chiavetta usb
<Carlin0> ovviamente è un utilizzo limitato rispetto a quello che si ha dopo installato
<io81> le periferiche USB le vede?
<Carlin0> quali ?
<io81> perchè dovrei recuperare dei dati di un HD, ho provato con la versione 7 ma non le vede
<io81> neanche le chiavette
<Carlin0> un disco esterno dovrebbe vederlo senza problemi
<Carlin0> versione 7 di cosa ?
<io81> penso che sia un problema  di driver PC
<io81> non riconosaciuti
<io81> non vede neache il mouse
<cristian_c> 'la versione 7'
<io81> 7.10
<cristian_c> io81: cioè di nove abni fa
<cristian_c> anni
<io81> un pò datata
<cristian_c> interessante
<Carlin0> usa la 14.04 o la 15.10
<io81> grazie, la sto scaricando e provo
<rasman_net> sera
#ubuntu-it 2016-03-11
<_Doc_> buongiorno a tutti
<felpato> come posso fare a regolare l'immagine su lubuntu appena installato?
<felpato> il mio problema e' che ho la scrivania il browser tutto ingrandito.
<passo> chi mi puo aiutare grazie
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<cavecanem> buongiorno, ho installato il pacchetto speedtest-cli per avere a terminale un comodo riferimento circa le prestazioni della mia rete internet. Ho notato però che, a parità di server verso il quale viene effettuato il puntamento, tra il test eseguito da riga di comando e lo stesso eseguito sul sito speedtest.net c'è una enorme discrepanza. La velocità corretta della mia linea è infatti 60 in download e 1
<cavecanem> 9 in upload ma il terminale indica 8 e 8. C'è un problema con il pacchetto o sto sbagliando io qualcosa?
<krabador> !chat | cavecanem
<ubot-it> cavecanem: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Matt_91> sto diventanto pazzo con il file interfaces su debian. non me lo considera -.-
<glpiana> !chat | Matt_91
<ubot-it> Matt_91: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<krabador>  /j #debian
<Matt_91> ho sbagliato chan :D
<Matt_91> sorry :)
<diamorf> krabador, ho risolto senza neanche ripristinare, bensì ho rifatto l'installazione con home separata, ora l'audio e tutto il resto ovviamente va bene
<krabador> diamorf, molto bene.
<diamorf> Però è nato un problema assai più grave
<krabador> !chiedi | diamorf
<ubot-it> diamorf: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<diamorf> avevo un hd da 500 gb interno dove conservavo i dati
<diamorf> ora ho visto che mi dice "spazio non allocato"
<diamorf> perchè!!!
<diamorf> ho tutta la mia vita li dentro, che poi sia una vita di m.... è un altro discorso
<Carlin0> hai fatto qualche pasticcio
<krabador> diamorf, che operazioni hai fatto, prima di riscontrare?
<diamorf> niente di niente
<diamorf> assolutamente niente
<krabador> diamorf, eeeh, "niente di niente"
<diamorf> prima di testdisk o altro chiedo a voi
<diamorf> ma certo niente
<diamorf> me lo ricordo
<diamorf> è un hd a parte solo dati
<krabador> diamorf, se ntfs, fai scandisk da windows, prima di allarmarti
<diamorf> si ntfs
<krabador> diamorf, che cosa hai reinstallato ?
<diamorf> la cosa bella che l'altro hd dove ho rinstall ubuntu tutto ben
<krabador> diamorf, che cosa hai reinstallato ?
<diamorf> ubuntu 14.04
<diamorf> lts
<krabador> sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<diamorf> vado
<krabador> diamorf, dpkg -l | grep ntfs | pastebinit
<diamorf> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15348132/
<Carlin0> diamorf, sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit
<krabador> diamorf, attacca 'sto disco e
<krabador> esatto
<diamorf> ci sta
<diamorf> Carlin0 http://paste.ubuntu.com/15348147/
<diamorf> carlin0 http://paste.ubuntu.com/15348147/
<diamorf> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15348147/
<diamorf> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15348147/http://paste.ubuntu.com/15348147/
<diamorf> che ca...eh
<diamorf> scusate
<diamorf> dev/sdb è il problema
<diamorf> scusate sda
<diamorf> http://www.istitutomajorana.it/forum/Thread-RISOLTO-Hard-Disk-NON-ALLOCATO     stava seguendo questo, ma bo..
<Carlin0> bhe a parte che di per se è già strano usare sda per dati e sdb per gli os , ma quante installazioni hai ?
<diamorf> parecchie
<diamorf> sono prove ed altro
<diamorf> ma ora mi interessa dev/sda recuperare tutto , che era quasi pieno
<krabador> "ma ora mi interessa"
<diamorf> esatto
<Carlin0> prima hai parlato di testdisk , cosa hai fatto ?
<diamorf> niente
<krabador> diamorf, senti, con tutto il rispetto
<diamorf> dai un'occhiata al link sopra
<diamorf> dimmi
<krabador> non ci sono regressioni nel supporto a ntfs negli ultimi 5 anni
<diamorf> sarebbero
<Carlin0> 16:35:59<krabador> diamorf, eeeh, "niente di niente"
<krabador> i dischi non smettono di esser visti dall'oggi al domani
<Carlin0> 16:36:05<diamorf> prima di testdisk o altro chiedo a voi
<krabador> o durante la notte
<krabador> diamorf, se poi ti butti a seguire guide non ufficiali, ti candidi ad essere offtopic
<krabador> qui dentro
<Carlin0> poi tutte ste installazioni che manco si sa cosa siano
<diamorf> kali, backbock, e non mi ricordo
<krabador> appunto,
<diamorf> io non sono esperto
<diamorf> per questo chiedo a voi
<diamorf> gentilmente sempre
<krabador> no, stavi leggendo risorse non ufficiali
<Carlin0> chiedete sempre dopo fatto il danno
<krabador> non hai chiesto a noi.
<krabador> esatto
<diamorf> ho capito la prima cosa che mi è uscita
<diamorf> infatti non ho fatto nient5e
<diamorf> niente
<diamorf> in preda al nervoso
<diamorf> poi mi sono ricordato di VOI
<diamorf> anche perchè già ho usato testdisk
<diamorf> però avevo formattato erroneamente ed ho recuperato
<diamorf> ma in questo caso lo spazio non è allocato
<diamorf> quindi bo
<Carlin0> eeeeeeeeh ma non sempre è domenica
<krabador> quindi "bo" lo diciamo anche noi
<diamorf> eh
<krabador> su quello che hai fatto prima
<diamorf> inventatevi qualcosa, almeno ora funziona l'audio e ascolta un pò di musica
<krabador> diamorf, ti ho detto cosa fare prima
<diamorf> cioè
<krabador> rileggi
<Carlin0> prova da win
<cristian_c> scandisk
<diamorf> da win ho riprovato da un altro pc, stessa cosa
<diamorf> spazio non allocato
<Carlin0> e cmq direi che siamo abbondantemente OT
<diamorf> però non ho fatto scandisk
<diamorf> devo farlo?
<krabador> diamorf, ce la fai a rileggere, o ti dobbiamo mandare uno che faccia lo scandisk , per te?
<diamorf> ultima spiaggia?
<krabador> !ciat | diamorf
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'ciat'
<krabador> !chat | diamorf
<ubot-it> diamorf: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<krabador> questa.
<diamorf> ho capito da esperti di ubuntu mi dite di andare su win!
<diamorf> senza offesa, ovviamente
<diamorf> se è così
<Carlin0> diamorf, la partizione è NTFS
<diamorf> eh
<krabador> diamorf, ho capito che non capisci l'italiano
<krabador> oltre che di sistemi
<diamorf> quindi
<krabador> per i quali non c'è il diritto ad avere assistenza gratis, se non si sa minimamente quello che si sta facendo
<krabador> al di la di ubuntu
<krabador> !chat | diamorf
<ubot-it> diamorf: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Carlin0> ma se ti fa + piacere la prossima volta non diciamo nulla
<diamorf> scusate
<krabador> per la seconda ed ultima volta, visto, che qui, a prescindere, non si effettua recupero dati
<krabador> ma si fa assistenza ubuntu.
<diamorf> ora vado a provare, non ho capito ubot-it che mi ripete
<krabador> quindi, se non sai di cosa stai parlando, evita di frecciare a riguardo
<krabador> e rileggi il messaggio delle 16:36
<michelino> Salve ragazzi.. Ho un problema con linux Xubuntu 14.04 ogni tanto mi si disconnette da solo da internet ma non dal wifi.. Mi spiego meglio.. Resta connesso al wifi di casa ma se provo ad andare su internet o a fare altro mi dice che manca la connessione obbligandomi a riavviare
<gvillawwm> ho appena installato ubuntu studio 15.10 ma non mi da piu wifi
<cristian_c> michelino: e se riavvii è tutto #appost?
<gvillawwm> no
<krabador> gvillawwm, perchè, te l'ha dato un periodo ?
<gvillawwm> quando stavo installando
<michelino> cristian_c si ma mi scoccia riavviare ogni volta che capita.. anche 2/3 volte di seguito
<cipo99> ciao io ho scaricato ubuntu ma mi da i file in  cartelle non iso come faccio?
<krabador> cipo99, se scarichi da sito ufficiale da il file iso e basta.
<krabador> http://releases.ubuntu.com/wily/
<cristian_c> michelino: ipv4 o ipv6?
<michelino> ipv4 credo...
<cipo99> l'ho scaricato da li
<michelino> come faccio a saperlo?
<krabador> cipo99, è un file iso, se l'hai scompattato, è un altro discorso
<cristian_c> gvillawwm: broadcom?
<krabador> cipo99, http://releases.ubuntu.com/wily/ubuntu-15.10-desktop-amd64.iso
<cristian_c> michelino: proprietà della tua connessione nel network manager
<gvillawwm> comunque adesso mi da solo connessione via cavo con chiavetta wind
<michelino> cristian_c ipv4
<cristian_c> gvillawwm: ce la fai a rispondere?
<cristian_c> michelino: e l'impostazione ipv6 com'è settata?
<gvillawwm> no etrenet cristian_c
<cristian_c> gvillawwm: credo tu non abbia compreso la domanda
<gvillawwm> no ho compreso però prima ci andava da solo in wifi se devo configurare io wifi vado su modifica connessioni
<krabador> gvillawwm, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> gvillawwm, sudo lshw -C network | pastebinit
<krabador> gvillawwm, il secondo fa un link , incollalo qui
<gvillawwm> ok provo
<michelino> cristian_c https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/q44Ep5BDS2GihggTR1sW?signature=a0bf00e5dc0913f789c4f1f3a991b0f8bf98af7e54165fc0adbeb5b99e4f961f&policy=eyJleHBpcnkiOjE0NTc3MTYyNjB9
<cristian_c> gvillawwm: ti ho chiesto se hai broadcom
<krabador> se sei connesso ad internet, ed incollli i comandi perfettamente , non è un tentativo ;)
<cristian_c> michelino: 'ignora'
<michelino> cristian_c non ho modificato ipv6
<gvillawwm> broadcom intendi internet key
<cristian_c> michelino: imposta 'ignora'
<cristian_c> gvillawwm: intendo il chip wifi
<gvillawwm> yes
<krabador> gvillawwm, i comandi ?
<michelino> cristian_c ah non avevo capito.. Cambiato e salvato
<krabador> cristian_c, non distrarlo , se no muore di vecchiaia
<cristian_c> michelino: posta anche la schermata di ipv4
<michelino> cristian_c cosa fa così?
<cristian_c> michelino: postare foto del desktop credo sia innocuo
<krabador> michelino, informati sui dns della tua connessione ad internet, e mettili a mano, in network manager.
<michelino> cristian_c non posso mettere "ignora" su ipv4
<cristian_c> michelino: non ho detto di farlo
<cristian_c> michelino: ma di postare la schermata
<michelino> cristian_c https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/6gZO9R4mRv6YvjtmCmtB?signature=8f623ee30ee0bebd26e6d5afca9955b5e3e1814c7d69f55946540c5989c125a0&policy=eyJleHBpcnkiOjE0NTc3MTY2NDR9
<cristian_c> michelino: ok
<cristian_c> michelino: ogni quanto avviene il problema?
<michelino> Dimenticavo.. Sulle impostazioni del router l'IP messo al computer è fisso non dinamico
<cristian_c> michelino: comunque hai riavviato la rete?
<michelino> cristian_c capita random
<michelino> già riavviata (non ora) ma lo faccio ogni tanto
<Carlin0> michelino, sudo apt install pastebinit
<michelino> già ce l'ho
<cristian_c> michelino: con ip dinamico accade?
<Carlin0> michelino, route -n | pastebinit
<michelino> non so... l'ho messo fisso perchè mi serve accedervi anche da remoto
<michelino> Carlin0 http://paste.ubuntu.com/15348534/
<Carlin0> michelino, nella finestrella server dns aggiuntivi metti 192.168.1.1
<michelino> Carlin0 fatto
<Carlin0> anche se ho il dubbio che il problema sia la vodafon stescion
<michelino> No ho anche problemi con la connessione (lentissima) ma su telefono non mi capita.. quindi stranamente non è la connessione
<cristian_c> michelino: e via cavo?
<michelino> Mai provato
<michelino> ma avendo il modem in un posto scomodo non posso connettermi via cavo
<hola> ciao io scarico ubunto ma il file me lo scompatta come faccio a farlo iso?
<cristian_c> hola: mamtu sei cpo
<cristian_c> cipo
<hola> si
<Carlin0> non devi scompattarlo
<hola> lo scompatta da solo
<Carlin0> eh da solo
<cristian_c> hola: ma hai letto quello che ti si è scritto?
<hola> si quando lo estraggo nella  cartella lo scompatta
<cristian_c> hola: krabador ti aveva pure dato il link diretto al file .iso
<hola> sisi ho appena scaricato quello
<cristian_c> hola: 'lo estraggo nella cartella' <- cosa intendi?
<Carlin0> ma non devi estrarlo
<Carlin0> !iso | hola
<ubot-it> hola: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<Carlin0> leggi la guida
<hola> quando lo scarico è in formato winrar
<hola> ok
<Carlin0> no
<cristian_c> hola: il file .iso non lo maneggiare
<cristian_c> hola: è iso, non importa come lo vede wincows
<Carlin0> tu lo vedi con l'icona rar ma è unn iso
<cristian_c> il file va usato così com'è
<cristian_c> hola: procurati un dvd
<cristian_c> e leggi la guida linkata da Carlin0
<hola> ah capito grazie
<doom_> salve ho installato su ubuntu gnome 14.04  il tema Dolorean - Dark - Theme -3.6 gtk 3 e impostato da gnome tweak Tema scuro globale il problema e che la finestra di ubuntu software center mi compare in questo modo https://postimg.org/image/4gy9t68ff/
<doom_> mentre se disattivo tema scuro globale riesco a vedere un po di più , esisterà sicuro un modo per farla comparire normale
<buonasera> Buonasera
<buonasera> Buonasera qualcuno sa come far funzionare il sintetizzatore zynaddsubfx senza usare jack?
<buonasera> #jack
<zuli> Posso chiedere se ho un problema?
<zuli> qui*
<stefania> si puo installare ubuntu 15.10 su Pc Desktop All in one LENOVO S20-20 Pentium J2900/GeForce 800A 1GB/4GB Ram/1TB H???
<stefania> ?
<buonasera> Ciao stefania non so sono anche io qui per un problema ma nessuno mi ha risposto
<stefania> ok forse è troppo presto dopo le 20.00
<buonasera> sei single?
<buonasera> ahhaahh
<buonasera> ok
<stefania> :)
<stefania> :D
<dadi> Quando accendo il pc mi viene fuori il seguente messaggio:
<dadi> error:/dev/sdb: No medium found
<dadi> per due volte
<dadi> cosa devo fare?
<stefania> quale versione hai?
<dadi> 15.04
<dadi> L'ha usato mia sorella ultimamente
<dadi> Quindi non so cosa abbia combinato
<dadi> Fatto sta che adesso rimane piantato su questa schermata
<dadi> Mi dice che è nella modalità emergenza
<stefania> hai installato su dial boot?
<stefania> dual sorry
<dadi> No ho solo ubuntu dentro
<dadi> Windows l'ho cancellato
<stefania> per il resto funziona o e bloccato?
<dadi> Completamento bloccato su schermata nera...
<stefania> non è un granchè cancellare window, però ti consiglio di inserire il cd che hai scaricato di ubuntu, poi riavvia e reinstalla il programma
<dadi> Ok d'accordo, grazie
<caveat-> dadi: adesso usi allora un'altro?
<stefania> potrebbe essere causato dalla ripartizione delle memoria che non trovando piu window crea conflitto
<dadi> Si sto usando un altro pc
<dadi> Ma in realtà windows l'ho tolto mesi fa
<dadi> E non mi ha mai fatto problemi
<dadi> Fino a ieri
<caveat-> dadi: allora, tu fai il boot, e poi?
<krabador> giocando a dadi
<buonasera> trottolino amoroso dududada dadi
<stefania> se cosi fosse potrebbe essere una questione di aggiornamento
<dadi> mi viene fuori error:/dev/sdb: No medium found (x2) e poi il seguente messaggio: Welcome to emergency mode! After logging in, type ...
<dadi> E continua
<stefania> anche se secondo me e una questione di partizioni
<stefania> dipende anche che pc hai
<dadi> un acer aspire 6930
<dadi> del 2009
<krabador> dadi, inserisci il supporto di installazione, carica live session, connettiti con un cavo lan ed entra qui
<stefania> allora verifica anche se gli utimi aggiornamenti di ubuntu 15.04 supportano il tuo pc
<caveat-> krabador: io avrei detto che se avesse una shell, che dovrebbe essere di root, di vedere l'output di   grep sdb /etc/fstab
<leo88> ciao
<krabador> caveat-, vuoi fare un poll a riguardo?
<leo88> cioè
<krabador> !ciao | leo88
<ubot-it> leo88: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<leo88> ciao
<leo88> come state?
<buonasera> Buonasera
<leo88> bel nome
<krabador> leo88, dovresti fare un sondaggio ad personam
<krabador> !chat | leo88
<ubot-it> leo88: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<leo88> e?
<krabador> !chat | buonasera
<ubot-it> buonasera: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<leo88> come state?
<buonasera> io in realtà aspettavo un aiuto per configurare jack
<leo88> ????????????
<buonasera> o per far funzionare zynaddsubfx
<leo88> ????????
<krabador> buonasera, sempre nell'altro canale, se non hai problemi col sistema
<krabador> leo88, che problemi hai?
<leo88> come state?????????????????????????????????????
<stefania> vorrei acquistare un Pc Desktop All in one LENOVO S20-20 Pentium J2900/GeForce 800A 1GB/4GB Ram/1TB H e installare ubuntu 15.10
<leo88> nessuno
<buonasera> ok vi chiedo scusa allora
<krabador> stefania, uno, o 4 giga
<krabador> buonasera, nessun problema
<buonasera> vi saluto ciao
<leo88> buonanotte
<leo88> stefania cosa vuoi fare
<stefania> mi chiedevo quale ubuntu installare
<leo88> a io ho xubuntu
<krabador> stefania, uno o 4 giga, ce la fai a rispondere, o lo lasci a discrezione di chi ti risponde ?
<krabador> c'è una differenza non da poco. Verifica formalmente le caratteristiche piuttosto di incollare qui dentro l'ìinserszione di un sito
<leo88> meglio 4 giga
<krabador> !chat | leo88
<ubot-it> leo88: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<leo88> krabador sapientone
<leo88> aaaha
<krabador> dai leo88 , lo so che la vita puo' essere dura, e noiosa, ma qui c'è il log, ed è riservato al supporto, di la puoi chiacchierare anche di macchinine telecomandate
<leo88> scusa ma quanti anni hai?
<stefania> tu krabador te lo gia detto l'altra volta fatti curare da uno bravo e non dare fastidio alla gente
<krabador> hahahahah
<krabador> ma non vi annoiate ?
<leo88> no
<leo88> krabador 6 antipatico differenza di stefania
<krabador> !chat | leo88
<ubot-it> leo88: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<krabador> ultimo avvertitmento
<leo88> si si
<leo88> 6 te
<scannachiappolo> salve. ho ubuntu 15.10. come posso fare a disattivare il salvaschermo? non trovo alcun comando
<cristian_c> scannachiappolo: allora, entra nel control center
<cristian_c> o come si chiama
<stoc> salve e buona sera a tutti
<scannachiappolo> control center non risulta
<cristian_c> scannachiappolo: un attimo
<cristian_c> scannachiappolo: hai aperto la dash?
<scannachiappolo> trovato!
<cristian_c> ottimo
<stoc> avrei una domanda da fare...ma per un netbook posso installare tranquillamente installare la versione classica di ubuntu o ci sono versioni piu leggere?
<cristian_c> scannachiappolo: cerca le impostazioni riguardanti il risparmio energetico
<Mr_Pan> stoc, lubuntu o xubuntu
<cristian_c> stoc: che netbook?
<cristian_c> cpu, ram, scheda grafica
<stoc> si tratta di un asus x101ch
<stoc> dual core da 1.6
<Mr_Pan> cristian_c, tanto al max 2 gb ram ... se dice male 1 ...
<scannachiappolo> altra domanda poi sparisco: ho installato cacaoweb64, con ubuntu 14 mi avevate aiutato segnalandomi come attivare l'icona eseguibile che si scarica e fa partire la finestra con la pagina di cacaoweb.. ora ce l ho perchè l'ho scaricata ma nn so come farla partire
<stoc> 1gb ram
<scannachiappolo> mi pare fosse una riga brevissima di percorso da terminale con un sudo....
<cristian_c> scannachiappolo: ma hai risolto con lo screensaver?
<scannachiappolo> si
<scannachiappolo> sono ignorante ma poi quando so agisco felinamente
<cristian_c> scannachiappolo: cacaoweb non è un pacchetto facente parte dei repo ufficiaki fi ubuntu
<cristian_c> come minimo
<cristian_c> !chat | scannachiappolo
<ubot-it> scannachiappolo: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<scannachiappolo> fatto.. se qualcuno sapesse sono di la.. dovrebbe essere una bazzeccola
<cristian_c> stoc: lubuntu è più indicata
<cristian_c> ma al limite provi entrambe xubuntu e lubuntu in live
<stoc> ok grazie
<cristian_c> così valuti quale installare
<Canada89> ciao
<Canada89> ho bisogno di aiuto
<Canada89> ho problemi con grub
<cristian_c> !aiuto | Canada89
<ubot-it> Canada89: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Canada89> non riesce mantenere la risoluzione dello schermo
<Canada89> quando se avvia grub con ubuntu la risoluzione mantenuta scompare all improvviso
<Canada89> se qualcuno è in grado di risolvemi in problema grazie
<cristian_c> Canada89: qui non si fa servizio clienti ad personam
<Canada89> io parlo in generale
<cristian_c> Canada89: se hai un problema con grub, descrivi dettagliatamente il probllema
<Canada89> ho provato tutti i fix ma nulla
<Canada89> allora
<cristian_c> senza omettere particolari
<Canada89> io modifico il file /etc/default/grub roba simile e setto la gfx mode con la risoluzione dello schermo e salvo e do il comando update-grub e riavvio dopo il riavvio la risoluzione e sempre la stessa nonostante io abbia gia messa nel cfg d grub
<Canada89> è la prima volta che ho questo problema
<Guest44344> ciao a tutti,da qualche giorno ho installato xubuntu sul mio vecchio pc,ho un problema di lentezza navigazione e bassa ricezione wifi,qualcuno potrebbe gentilmente aiutarmi?
<cristian_c> Guest44344: magari le due cose sono legate
<cristian_c> Guest44344: via cavo come se la cava?
<Guest44344> decisamente meglio!
<cristian_c> Guest44344: lshw -C network | pastebinit
<cristian_c> in un terminale
<Guest44344> WARNING: you should run this program as super-user.
<cristian_c> aspetta...
<cristian_c> Guest44344: ha restituito un link?
<mario95> buonasera.
<mario95> :)
<krabador> !ciao | mario95
<ubot-it> mario95: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<mario95> Mi servirebbe una informazione: dovrei acquistare un pc che ha una scheda video AMD Radeon R9. Volevo sapere se questa è compatibile con Linux e se sono disponibili i relativi driver che servono per farla funzionare anche in questo sistema. Scusatemi ma sono molto novizio :)
<krabador> funziona sia con il driver opensource, che con i driver closed fatti dalla stessa amd
<mario95> perfetto grazie mille! Un' ultima cosa: dato che sto iniziando ad usare Linux e non l'ho mai fatto prima, mi conviene usare una particolare distribuzione o va bene Ubuntu 15.10?
<krabador> chiedi al presidente dell'inter se è milanista ?
<krabador> :D
<mario95> ahahahahah giusto :D
#ubuntu-it 2016-03-12
<scannachiappolo> salve, come si chiama il canale di supporto generale?
<krabador> "supporto generale" ?
<scannachiappolo> quella di prima, suvvia
<krabador> scannachiappolo, se sei entrato da chat.ubuntu-it.org , "chat libera"
<felpato> ho un problema con la risoluzione dello schermo su un vecchio pc acer avendo installato lubuntu 14.04 tutto grande
<felpato> ho letto un po' in vari forum sembra he sia questione di scheda video e drive chi mi puo' aiutARE?
<francysdog> buongiorno a tutti
<maxx> ciao
<cristian_c> !ciao
<ubot-it> Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<Rebarbaro91> ciao  siccome  ho installato ubuntu  su  un hd  esterno  quando avvio  il  pc  mi va direttamente  nel  grub  ce  un mod  per  farlo caricare  normalmente?
<Carlin0> cosa intendi Rebarbaro91 ?
<Rebarbaro91> Carlin0: invece  di caricare  ed andare  sul  login  va direttamente  sul grub
<Carlin0> deve andare sul grub altrimenti non si avvia
<Rebarbaro91> Carlin0: come  mai?
<Carlin0> Rebarbaro91, ma il problema qual'è?
<Rebarbaro91> Carlin0: non ce  un modo  per  andare  direttamente  sul login?
<Carlin0> no prima il grub
<Rebarbaro91> ah  ok  grazie
<turtle71> ciao, qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<cristian_c> !qualcuno | turtle71
<ubot-it> turtle71: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<turtle71> ok scusa.. ho installato xubutu 14.04, funziona ma se cambio la risoluzione dello schermo e riavvio ritorna qualla di default, ho letto alcune soluzioni sul forum ma nessuna funziona cosa posso fare?
<akis24> turtle71: che risoluzione hai al momento ?
<turtle71> 1920x1080 è quella che mette di default, io vorrei mettere la 1280x768, dal programma "schermo" la cambio e quindi funziona ma non la memorizza
<Carlin0> 1280 x 768 non esiste
<turtle71> ma adesso sono così
<turtle71> è che cambia al riavvio
<Carlin0> turtle71, apri un terminale e digita sudo apt install pastebinit
<Carlin0> turtle71, ls -al | pastebinit
<Carlin0> turtle71, il 2° comando crea un link , incollalo qui
<Carlin0> ma cmq  1280 x 768 non esiste
<turtle71> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15356841/
<turtle71> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15356841/
<turtle71> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15356841/
<turtle71> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15356841/
<cristian_c> turtle71: ma tu premi applica?
<Carlin0> ha pasticciato coi permessi
<cristian_c> ah, ecco
<Carlin0> .dbus è sotto root e non è normale
<cristian_c> drwx------  3 root   root   4096 mar 12 10:22 .dbus
<cristian_c> solo questo
<Carlin0> mi sa che è quello
<Carlin0> ma cmq ha pasticciato coi permessi
<cristian_c> turtle71: hai pasticciato con l'os
<Carlin0> per quello non gli salva la conf
<turtle71> ho solo fatto l'nstallazione del file iso scaricato dal sito ufficiale.
<turtle71> posso risolvere?
<cristian_c> turtle71: e poi non hai toccato più niente, dici?
<turtle71> no
<akis24> turtle71: -rwxrwxr-x  1 franco franco   27 mar 12 10:54 cambiavideo.sh   che è sto coso ?
<cristian_c> akis24: eh, ma lui non ha toccato nientr
<cristian_c> e
<Carlin0> turtle71, prova questo sudo chown franco:franco .dbus
<akis24> eh immagino
<turtle71> ho provato a seguire una guida sul forum per fare uno script che cambi risoluzione all'avvio ma nnon va
<Carlin0> ma non ti garantisco che risolva
<Carlin0> anzi turtle71
<Carlin0> sudo chown -R franco:franco .dbus
<cristian_c> turtle71: non possiamo mandarti qualcuno a controllare se hai messo mano al sistema
<cristian_c> abbi pazienza
<Carlin0> prova sto comando e riavvia ma non garantisco
<turtle71> certo che ho pazienza e vi ringrazio dell'aiuto
<turtle71> ora provo casomai reinstallo tutto da zero nuovamente
<Carlin0> turtle71, prova l'ultimo comando che ho postato
<Mr_Pan> cristian_c, come no !?! se mi paga biglietto aereo ... pernotto e fattura corro!
<Mr_Pan> :P
<Mr_Pan> ok basta .. .
<Carlin0> turtle71,  sudo chown -R franco:franco .dbus
<Carlin0> e poi salvi la conf video
<Carlin0> e poi provi a riavviare
<turtle71> ho fatto ma non appare nessuna conferma, viene solo il propmt successivo, è ok?
<cristian_c> turtle71: xrandr -q | pastebinit
<Carlin0> turtle71, il comando l'ha preso
<Carlin0> ora ri salva la conf
<Carlin0> dovrebbe salvarla adesso , ma il condizionale è d'obbligo
<turtle71> ok allora cambio config schermoe riavvio ok?
<turtle71> eccomi, riavviato e ritornato a 1920x1080 come prima nn ha savato la risoluzione inferiore...non ha funzionato
<Carlin0> eh turtle71 giocare coi permessi porta grossi problemi
<Mr_Pan> turtle71, io sarei per la soluzione drastica visto che non sapremo mai se hai altri problemi con i permessi
<cristian_c> turtle71: xrandr -q | pastebinit
<turtle71> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15357149/
<cristian_c> turtle71: gnome-display-properties
<turtle71> comando non trovato
<cristian_c> turtle71: sudo arandr
<turtle71> ancora comando non trovato, mi sa che devo andare di drastico
<cristian_c> turtle71: gnome-control-center display
<turtle71> mi dice che non è installato...per sicurezza ricordo che sto usando xubuntu
<cristian_c> turtle71: mmmm, allora dillo
<cristian_c> pensavo usassi unity
<turtle71> lo avevo detto all'inizio, forse è sfuggito
<Mr_Pan> xfce4-display-settings
<turtle71> si apre il programma "schermo"
<turtle71> quello dove cambio risoluzione
<cristian_c> turtle71: e sul terminale?
<cristian_c> cosa appare?
<turtle71> se digito xfce4-display-settings si apre il programma e sul terminale non scrive nulla
<akis24> turtle71:  "identifica schermi "che dice ?   posta uno screen dai
<Carlin0> turtle71, ls -al .dbus | pastebinit
<cristian_c> turtle71: ok, tu cambi risoluzione, e poi cosa fai?
<turtle71> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15357253/
<cristian_c> turtle71: premi applica, oppure ok/salva?
<turtle71> su identifica schermo c'è scritto schermo:HDMI1 e la risoluzione che ho impostato in quel momento corretta.
<akis24> turtle71:  allora sistema risoluzione che preferisci   e poi sotto accanto identifica schermi  clicca su " applica "
<turtle71> quando seleziono una risoluzione la cambia e appare un popup con scritto se voglio mantenerla o trnare alla precedente
<akis24> turtle71:  mantieni ovviamente se vuoi cambiarla
<cristian_c> turtle71: se premi applica, cosa esce nel terminale?
<turtle71> clicco su mantenerla il popup sparisce e rimane la nuova impostazione dello schermo, quella che ho scelto
<turtle71> poi premo chiudi sul programma schermo, tutto ok fino al riavvio che rimette la risoluzione massima
<akis24> turtle71: clicca anche su applica se la finestra è attiva ...
<cristian_c> turtle71: ti ho fatto un'altra domanda
<Carlin0> 12:00:26<cristian_c> turtle71: premi applica, oppure ok/salva?
<cristian_c> turtle71: se premi applica, cosa esce nel terminale?
<turtle71> sul mterminale non esce nulla, su "schermo" c'è applica non ho nessul pulsante con scritto ok sava
<akis24> turtle71: dai un occhiata qui →  http://prntscr.com/ae95a2  e fai la stessa cosa ma prima di uscire da schermo " applica "  bon ho finito   .. a proposito hai installato driver proprietari ? nel caso avessi dimenticato di dircelo eh
<cristian_c> turtle71: ma l'hai lanciato da terminale?
<cristian_c> turtle71: e se premi ok, cosa esce sul terminale (dopo aver premuto applica)?
<turtle71> si aperto da terminale, non accade nulla sul terminale dopo applica.
<cristian_c> turtle71: e se premi ok, cosa esce sul terminale (dopo aver premuto applica)?
<turtle71> forse sono driver mancanti come dice akis24, la schermata è diversa la mia non c'è il nome del monitor solo hdmi
<cristian_c> turtle71: non hai risposto alla domanda
<akis24> turtle71:  rispondi alle domande e non divagare ..
<turtle71> ho risposto a tutto cosa mi è sfuggito?
<cristian_c> turtle71: e se premi ok, cosa esce sul terminale (dopo aver premuto applica)?
<cristian_c> e tre
<turtle71> non ho instalato driver
<turtle71> neulla ti ho già risposto
<cristian_c> turtle71: e se premi chiudi, torna il prompt?
<turtle71> si
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> turtle71: ma Schermo l'hai lanciato da terminale?
<turtle71> si
<turtle71> con il comando xfce4-display-settings
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> turtle71: quando lanciavi schermo non da terminale, ti veniva chiesto l'inserimento della password?
<turtle71> no
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> turtle71: ok, quindi abbiamo visto che errori non ne escono nel terminale quando salvi la conf
<turtle71> esatto, e aggiungo che cambia, la variazione funziona
<cristian_c> turtle71: applica fa in modo che cambi, ok, invece salva la conf
<cristian_c> 'ok' salva la conf
<turtle71> non ho tasto ok
<turtle71> ho solo chiudi
<cristian_c> quindi applica , annulla e chiudi
<turtle71> si, applica e annulla sul popup e chiudi sulla finestra principale di "schermo" per essere precisi
<cristian_c> sì, quando scegli di mantenere la nuova risoluzione
<cristian_c> se sul terminale non esce errore, è strano
<akis24> turtle71:  hai monitor collegato o altra roba sul pc ?
<cristian_c> turtle71: forse ci sono casini fatti cin i permessi, ma non sapendo cos'hai fatto, difficile dirti cosa
<turtle71> mouse tastiera con usb e monitor con hdmi niente altro
<turtle71> comunque non ho fatto nulla se non avete altre soluzioni reinstalo tutto nuovamente anche se ci credo poco che sia la soluzione
<cristian_c> turtle71: i permessi non si cambiano da soli nella home
<turtle71> ok grazie a tutti
<Guest23472> ciao
<Elisafus> Ciao a tutti! Ho un winpad w911, è possibile installarci ubuntu? :)
<Gabu101> Salve a tutti, avrei bisogno di una mano
<Gabu101> Durante la procedura di installazione di una distro, è necessario creare una partizione riservata al Bios? Perchè ieri sera ho provato ad installare una distro in dual boot con win 10 e nella fase di partizionamento mi dava un warning che mi diceva di allocare una partizione riservata al bios
<Gabu101> Effettivamente la procedura non è andata a buon fine ed il boot loader non va.
<Gabu101> Qualcuno può aiutarmi? :/
<Guest64891> Ciao a tutti,ho insatallato da poco xubuntu su un vecchio pc,ho un problema di bassa ricezione wifi e conseguente lenta navigazione,qualcuno potrebbe aiutarmi?
<mazzi96> ciao! ho appena ricevuto questo messaggio quando ho inserito il mio HD al mio pc: formattare disco per poterlo utilizzare
<mazzi96> non so come fare! qualcuno riesce ad aiutarmi?
<Carlin0> mazzi96, e cosa avrebbe a che fare con ubuntu ?
<mazzi96> ho letto su net che questo programma andrebbe bene
<Guest5927> Ciao a tutti,ho insatallato da poco xubuntu su un vecchio pc,avrei un problema di bassa ricezione wifi e conseguente lenta navigazione,qualcuno potrebbe aiutarmi?
<newbie> buon pomeriggio
<newbie> chiedo un aiuto su una distro ubuntu come lubuntu..ce una chat italiana?
<Mr_Pan> qui
<felpato> ciao,chi riesce a darmi una mano? Problema installato lubuntu  risoluzione schermo
<cristian_c> felpato: senti
<cristian_c> felpato: qui , come dovresti sapere
<cristian_c> si fa una domanda precisa e si aspetta
<felpato> a scusa
<cristian_c> se qualcuno è in grado e ha tempo di rispondere, lo farà
<felpato> va bene
<cristian_c> felpato: se non ricordo male, hai una scheda sis
<cristian_c> felpato: e ti si erano dati consigli
<cristian_c> li hai seguiti?
<felpato> i consigli di lasciar perdere,si parlava di pc troppo vecchio
<cristian_c> felpato: era stato dett0 anche altro
<cristian_c> ma evidentemente, non hai prestato attenzione
<cristian_c> a quanto scritto
<felpato> forse ho chiuso prima
<cristian_c> no
<felpato> allora no ho prestato attenzione
<cristian_c> felpato: precisamente, il pc è vecchio
<cristian_c> felpato: ma il problema principale è dato dall scheda grafica
<cristian_c> veramente veramente poco linux-friendly
<cristian_c> e ormai obsoleta
<cristian_c> felpato: per questo, se hai la 15.10
<cristian_c> l'unica tua possibilità di successo
<cristian_c> è provare una lubuntu 14.04
<cristian_c> o una 12.04
<cristian_c> felpato: ma occhio a scaricare quella giusta
<felpato> guarda ho installato lubuntu 14.04
<cristian_c> felpato: ti ridò il link se ti va
<cristian_c> felpato: la 14.04.4?
<felpato> certo
<cristian_c> felpato: io ti avevo dato il link a 14.04.1
<krabador> felpato, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<felpato> scusa ma come hai detto tu non ho seguito
<krabador> felpato, lsb_release -a | pastebinit
<felpato> se ho capito bene consigli di inst. 14.04.1
<cristian_c> felpato: sì
<cristian_c> di provarla in live
<cristian_c> perlomeno
<felpato> ok in live significa?
<cristian_c> felpato: sessione di prova
<cristian_c> che non necessita installazione su hard disk
<felpato> cioe' masterizzare e provare senza installare con cd
<krabador> felpato, mi mandi i 2 comandi , per favore ?
<cristian_c> felpato: usando il cd e al boot da cd scegliere 'try ubuntu without installing'
<cristian_c> piuttosto che 'install ubuntu'
<felpato> ho capito
<cristian_c> felpato: krabador ti ha chiesto da diversi minuti
<cristian_c> di mandare un comando nel terminale
<felpato> solo che per avere quel cd ho aspettato 2 mesi con le poste avendo una connessione da schifo
<krabador> felpato, http://www.ubuntu-it.org/scopri-ubuntu/richiedi-cd
<felpato> scusa ma non sono con il pc in questione in piu' non so bene come funziona questo servizio
<cristian_c> felpato: non hai nessuno che possa scaricarti il file .iso al posto tuo?
<felpato> no pero' adesso mi organizzo
<cristian_c> felpato: ti do il link alla 14.04.1
<felpato> ok grazie
<silencekills> Ciao a tutti, mi chiamo Mario e sono qui per risolvere alcuni dubbi su Ubuntu. Vorrei sapere se è supportata l'accelerazione grafica della GMA4500M (Intel) integrata nel mio Acer. A causa di una incompatibilità con essa ho dovuto rinunciare a un ambiente OS X, e vorrei rimanere il più possibile vicino a Unix, quindi pensavo a Ubuntu :) Grazie
<cristian_c> felpato: http://phillw.net/isos/lubuntu/trusty/lubuntu-14.04.1-alternate-i386.iso
<valter> ciao a tutti
<valter> ho un problema con una stampante
<felpato> ciao grazie ti faro' sapere
<cristian_c> felpato: è la versione alternate, quindi non in live, ma con un'installer semplificato
<cristian_c> felpato: ok
<felpato> va bene
<valter> s.o.s.
<cristian_c> silencekills: gli acer non sono dei mac
<cristian_c> silencekills: è un netbook?
<valter> nn riesco ad installare la stampante nuova
<cristian_c> !chiedi | valter
<ubot-it> valter: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<valter> ok scusate sn nuovo
<valter> non riesco ad installare la samsung m2026w(stampante laser)qualcuno puo' aiutarmi, magari direttamente collegandosi al mio pc
<silencekills> @cristian_c Ho un MacBook Pro e un Mac Pro, ed essendomi ritrovato un vecchio acer ho pensato di crearci un Hackintosh pur di non tornare a Windows...!!! Ma niente da fare a causa della mancanza di accelerazione grafica (qe/ci) che mi impedisce tante funzioni che io uso giornalmente. Quindi mi chiedevo se fosse possibile un supporto totale su Ubunt
<silencekills> u. Il mio è un Acer Aspire
<silencekills> (no netbook)
<akis24> valter: scaricati i driver linux dal sito samsung ..
<valter> ho provato, ma mi sono accordto di nn essere in grado
<cristian_c> silencekills: a parte che non è legale...
<cristian_c> silencekills: se è un netbook, dovrai accontentarti, di quello che l'hardware può fare, al giorno d'oggi
<cristian_c> valter: prima di tutto:
<cristian_c> valter: hai collegato la stampante al pc?
<valter> si
<cristian_c> valter: via usb?
<valter> si
<cristian_c> valter: bene, ora apri il gestore stampanti
<cristian_c> valter: stai utilizzando unity?
<valter> sto facendo
<valter> fatto
<cristian_c> valter: se la stampante è collegata e accesa, fai clic su Aggiungi
<valter> ok
<cristian_c> valter: sei su 15.10?
<valter> si
<cristian_c> valter: che esce dopo aver fatto clic su aggiungi?
<valter> stampante/classe
<cristian_c> bene
<cristian_c> valter: vuoi mandarci anche una schermata?
<valter> aiuto....non capisco
<cristian_c> !image | valter
<ubot-it> valter: Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<cristian_c> valter: tasto stamp, per esempio
<valter> ma qualcuno non puo collegarsi direttamente al pc
<cristian_c> valter: no
<cristian_c> non ci sono servizi a domicilio
<cristian_c> valter: è un canale di volontari
<valter> ok...allora nn so proprio cm fare, scusate
<cristian_c> che prestano supporto quando e se possono
<cristian_c> e il supporto si svolge in canale
<cristian_c> valter: te l'ho suggerito prima, tasto stamp
<cristian_c> direttamente sulla tua tastiera
<valter> ma cosa devo pigiare tra stampante e classe ?
<cristian_c> valter: appunto, con una schermata ti si può indicare
<cristian_c> valter: ma se non premi stamp per produrre la schermata, possiamo solo girarci i pollici
<valter> ho stampato la schermata, e ora?
<cristian_c> !image | valter
<ubot-it> valter: Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<cristian_c> valter: il tasto stamp produce un file .png nella tua home, con la schermata
<cristian_c> schermata che puoi caricare su uno degli appositi siti
<valter> fatto
<akis24> valter: postaci indirizzo della pagina con la foto
<cristian_c> valter: dacci anche il link alla schermata
<akis24> valter: quello scritto sopra in alto nella barra degli indirizzi del browser ..
<cristian_c> uhm
<faria> buona sera
<faria> ragazzi
<faria> ho installato kubuntu 14.04
<faria> andava alla grande
<faria> ma ora non si sente piu' l'audio
<faria> ho pensato fosse unproblema delle casse esterne ed ora sto usando le cuffiette dell cellulare ma niente nonostante abbia messo tutti i volummi al massimo
<faria> qualche indicazione
<faria> ?
<Carlin0> faria, e prima di ciò cosa hai fatto?
<faria> stavo utilizzando Amarok
<Carlin0> posta una schermata di alsamixer faria
<Carlin0> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<krabador> kubuntu ha phonon
<Carlin0> pur di non farci vedere ...
<krabador> è andaro in ferie
<Bluejump> Ciao a tutti :)
<krabador> !ciao | Bluejump
<ubot-it> Bluejump: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<Bluejump> Ho un  problema con il mio  vecchio pc portatile
<krabador> che sarebbe ?
<Bluejump> In pratica non funziona il microfono
<krabador> con quale sistema ?
<Bluejump> Ubuntu 15.10
<Bluejump> Lo rileva ma non funziona
<Bluejump> Il modello in questione è un....
<Bluejump> Presario CQ60
<krabador> Bluejump, quando ha smesso di funzionare ?
<Bluejump> Su windows funzionava
<Bluejump> persino il jack del microfono non funziona
<krabador> non hai risposto.
<Bluejump> Perche su windows funziona
<krabador> ed è presente in questa macchina, tutt'ora?
<Carlin0> Bluejump, a noi di win poco interessa
<krabador> Carlin0, forse vuole una diapositiva.
<Carlin0> su ubuntu ha funzionato ? si , no , mai
<Bluejump> No non finziona
<Bluejump> Funziona*
<krabador> Bluejump, quando ha smesso di funzionare ?
<krabador> 1) su ubuntu
<Bluejump> Non ha mai funzionato su ubuntu
<krabador> 2) windows è presente in questa macchina , in questo momento.?
<Bluejump> No
<Bluejump> Lo formattata
<Bluejump> Per installarci ubuntu
<krabador> quinidi, se ci fosse un problema hardware, relativo al connettore, o al chipset della scheda audio, dell'ultima ora, non ne puoii essere sicuro
<krabador> Bluejump, apri il terminale
<krabador> Bluejump, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> aplay -l | pastebinit
<Bluejump> Okay provo subito
<domenico_> okay fatto
<krabador> il secondo, produce un link , incollalo
<Bluejump> mi esce solo una lista di dispositivi hardware
<Bluejump> le incollo qui?
<krabador> no, solo il risultato del comando che ti ho dato
<krabador> che produce un link.
<krabador> finquando non hai quello, non incollare nient'altro.
<Bluejump> non mi produce nessun link
<Carlin0> 17:13:39<krabador> aplay -l | pastebinit
<krabador> Carlin0, non allunghiamo il brodo
<Bluejump> ok
<krabador> !log | Bluejump
<ubot-it> Bluejump: Log del canale: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<Bluejump> scusate per la mia lentezza
<Bluejump> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15360517/
<Bluejump> krabador, Carlin0 ^^^
<krabador> è un chip audio malsupportato
<Bluejump> e cosa dovrei fare per farlo funzionare?
<gigirock> pray
<krabador> Bluejump, cat /proc/asound/card*/id | pastebint
<krabador> Bluejump, cat /proc/asound/card*/id | pastebinit
<krabador> il secondo
<gigirock> peccato perche' quel chip audio e' ottimo
<Bluejump> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15361045/
<krabador> gigirock, nvidia ha una trasparenza paragonabile alla maremma nell'800
<krabador> in alsa non ci lavorano migliaia di persone...
<krabador> Bluejump, cat /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf | pastebinit
<Bluejump> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15361251/
<krabador> Bluejump, sudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf
<krabador> Bluejump, in fondo, aggiungi   options snd-hda-intel model=generic
<krabador> salvi, chiudi , riavvii
<Bluejump> ok fatto, lo riavvio
<Bluejump> bene, lo anche riavviato
<ciro> salve, ho provato ad installare flashplayer ma non ci sono riuscito, nel contempo ho scoperto che non mi funziona piu l'audio su ubuntu. Cosa posso fare
<cristian_c> 'non mi funziona più'
<cristian_c> dopo aver fatto cosa, ciro?
<cristian_c> ciro: e flash player per cosa ti serve?
<ciro> cercato di installare flash da adobe
<ciro> per i video
<cristian_c> ciro: ma ancora non hai risposto alle domande
<cristian_c> ciro: 'i video' vuol dire tutto e niente
<ciro> dopo aver scaricato e tentato di installare flash per ubuntu da adobe
<cristian_c> si è incasinato l'audio
<ciro> mi sà
<cristian_c> dopo aver fatto ciò?
<ciro> credo di si
<cristian_c> ciro: spiega come hai fatto
<cristian_c> non omettendo particolari
<ciro> sono andato sul sito adobe, ho scaricato la versione per ubuntu e mi ha lanciato il software center, il quale mi ha detto che il file non era buono o una cosa simile
<ciro> ho riavviato il pc e l'audio non funzionava piu
<cristian_c> e quindi non l'hai installato il deb?
<ciro> sembra di no
<cristian_c> 'sembra'
<ciro> da dove si può cominciare?
<cristian_c> ciro: entra nel software center
<cristian_c> e vedi se è installato
<cristian_c> ciro: che pacchetto hai scaricato?
<ciro> non risulta installato
<cristian_c> ciro: ce la fai a rispondere alla domanda?
<ciro> flash-plugin-11.2.202.577-release.i386.rpm
<cristian_c> ciro: che non è neanche un pacchetto per ubunyu
<cristian_c> ubuntu
<cristian_c> ciro: se non l'hai installato, hai fatto altro
<ciro> install_flash_player_11_linux.i386.tar.gz
<cristian_c> che ti ha ridotto l'audio in quel modo
<cristian_c> ciro: ma quanti ne hai scaricati?
<ciro> solo quelli
<cristian_c> prima avevo scritto:
<ciro> mi sembra di non aver istallato nulla
<cristian_c> 'non omettendo particolari'
<cristian_c> 'mi sembra'
<cristian_c> ciro: c'è altro che dovremmo sapere?
<cristian_c> o dobbiamo scoprirlo da soli tipo caccia al tesoro?
<ciro> sono andato su siti per vedere dei video in streaming
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> quindi non youtube, visto che youtube non richiede flash
<ciro> niente caccia al tesoro, non è giornata :(
<ciro> cmq non funziona audio nemmeno su youtube
<cristian_c> ciro: appunto, il problema è che se hai fatto cose e le ometti, difficile aiutarti
<Bluejump> ciro: io per installare flash player ho usato questo comando
<Bluejump> sudo apt-get install adobe-flashplugin
<cristian_c> ciro: per questo ti si è chiesto di descrivere le operazioni che hai svolto a riguardo
<cristian_c> !info adobe-flashplugin
<ubot-it> adobe-flashplugin (source: adobe-flashplugin): Adobe Flash Player plugin. In component main, is optional. Version 1:20151016.2-0wily1 (wily), package size 9228 kB, installed size 31200 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<cristian_c> Bluejump: non è necessario
<ciro> mo devo andare un'attimo a cucinare e mi libero per le 21 circa
<cristian_c> è sufficiente il pacchetto flashplugin-installer
<ciro> a dop, scusate se vado via
<cristian_c> !info flashplugin-installer
<ubot-it> flashplugin-installer (source: flashplugin-nonfree): Adobe Flash Player plugin installer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 11.2.202.540ubuntu2 (wily), package size 6 kB, installed size 57 kB
<Bluejump> cristian_c: lo so ma sul sito non c'è più il pacchetto flashplugin-installer per debian o derivate
<cristian_c> Bluejump: infatti il pacchetto non sta sul sito
<cristian_c> e i pacchetti non si installano 'da browser'
<cristian_c> Bluejump: trovi il pacchetto citato nei repo di ubuntu
<Bluejump> so anche questo
<Bluejump> ma lui non lo sapeva
<krabador> Bluejump, consigli precisi, riferiti al sistema operativo
<cristian_c> Bluejump: e infatti gli si suggerisce come installare dai repository
<krabador> non congetture o supposizioni, grazie
<cristian_c> piuttosto che dirgli come andarsi a cercare le cose sul web
<Bluejump> ok
<Bluejump> comunque krabador, ho trovato questo dice che è un bug
<Bluejump> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/880399
<Bluejump> che problemi avrei se installerei il kernel linux 2.6.39?
<cristian_c> 'se installassi'
<krabador> Bluejump, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+bug/921365
<krabador> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/880399
<krabador> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+bug/997223
<krabador> Bluejump, http://www.archivum.info/ubuntu-bugs@lists.ubuntu.com/2014-08/07304/(Bug-880399)-Re-(Regression)Mic-doesn't-work-on-Compaq-Presario-CQ60.html
<krabador> Bluejump, fa pure una cernita .
<krabador> Bluejump, <krabador> è un chip audio malsupportato  ---> secondo te cosa significava?
<Bluejump> lo so scusami, era solo per curiosità
#ubuntu-it 2016-03-13
<davcri> buongiorno ragazzi
<davcri> una domanda al volo: sto installando 15.10 su un processore Skylake, ma vorrei aggiornare kernel+stack grafico per sfruttarlo a dovere. Come dovrei comportarmi ?
<Mr_Pan> buongiorno ! ho il laptop Lenoto T400 con ubuntu 15.10 che quando va in stand-by non riesce più a "risvegliarsi" mi rimane lo schermo nero. qualche idea?!
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<Guest74485> buongiorno a tutti,da qualche giorno ho installato xubuntu su un vecchio pc,
<Carlin0> e ...
<Guest74485> ho un problema di bassa ricezione wifi e conseguente lenta navigazione,ho provato diverse "procedure" trovate in rete ma non e'cambiato nulla,
<Guest74485> chiedevo se gentilmente qualcuno potrebbe darmi una mano
<jester-> Guest74485: tipo scheda wifi e connessone?
<Guest74485> devo guardare....
<jester-> Guest74485: lspci | grep -i network   nel terminale
<Guest74485> eh, grazie...non sono per niente esperto! :D
<jester-> apri il terminale a dai l comando
<jester-> desteo su spazio vuoto--->apri terminale qui
<Guest74485> 02:04.0 Ethernet controller: Qualcomm Atheros AR2413/AR2414 Wireless Network Adapter [AR5005G(S) 802.11bg] (rev 01)
<Guest74485> 02:04.0 Ethernet controller: Qualcomm Atheros AR2413/AR2414 Wireless Network Adapter [AR5005G(S) 802.11bg] (rev 01)
<Guest74485> 2:04.0 Ethernet controller: Qualcomm Atheros AR2413/AR2414 Wireless Network Adapter [AR5005G(S) 802.11bg] (rev 01)
<jester-> Guest74485: 15.\0?
<jester-> 15.10
<Guest74485> devo scrivere questo?
<jester-> Guest74485: hai ubuntu 15.10?
<Guest74485> xubuntu
<jester-> eh 15.10?
<Guest74485> penso di si
<jester-> Guest74485: terminale lsb_release -r
<Guest74485> si 15.10
<jester-> Guest74485: la atheros non ha problemi da cosa prendi la onnessione wifi
<Guest74485> tipo di modem intendi?
<jester-> eeh
<Guest74485> michelangelo digicom
<Guest74485> ed ho alice come adsl
<jester-> Guest74485: quanto sei lontano
<Guest74485> poco,il mio paragone e' con windows 7 che avevo prima e andava il doppio,sempre col pc nella stessa posizione
<jester-> Guest74485: hai anora winzoz?
<jester-> ancora*
<Guest74485> no
<jester-> male
<Guest74485> :(
<jester-> Guest74485: potrebbe essere il provider ma non c'è modo di fare il paragone
<Carlin0> cmq il basso segnale wifi non influisce sulla velocità di connessione ma caso mai sulla sua stabilità
<jester-> Guest74485: riscontri bassa velocità sui downloadd?
<Carlin0> Guest74485, potresti provare a cambiare il canale wifi dal router
<Guest74485> ah ok....
<jester-> Guest74485: la causa è anche che da dove prendi i downolad passa piano
<Guest74485> a volte carica le pagine bene,ma poi senza imballarsi ci impiega na vita,anche a me sembra un problema di stabilita'
<Carlin0> Guest74485, ma la connessione tra pc e router cade ?
<Guest74485> non so cosa voglia dire,sorry
<Carlin0> ma sei italiano ?
<Guest74485> si si
<Carlin0> e allora ...
<Carlin0> il pc si disconnette dal router ?
<Guest74485> no no
<Guest74485> resta collegato
<Carlin0> quindi la connessione è stabile
<Guest74485> penso proprio di si
<Carlin0> Guest74485, che pc è? che cpu ha ? e quanta ram ?
<Carlin0> perchè il problema potrebbe anche essere il pc e non la connessione
<Guest74485> toshiba satellite A100,proces celeron M 1.50, ram l ho portata a 1.5
<Guest74485> ho pensato anche io ma se con wind 7 andava mi sembra strano che con xubuntu non vada,in teoria e' molto piu' leggero
<Carlin0> se devi aprire dei siti che hanno flash è normale che con un processore così vada lento
<Guest74485> ed infatti il pc(trane che su internet col wifi) va mooolto meglio
<Guest74485> ad esempio via cavo va benissimo,col wifi e' quasi inutilizzabile
<Carlin0> prova a cambiare canale wifi dal router , non saprei che altro dirti
<Guest74485> ok ok,grazie mille dell aiuto!!!
<Akon1711> salve ho un problema con l'installazione di ubuntu 15.10, o meglio, l'avvio in live mi funziona ma dopo l'installazione lo schermo compare come se a puntini grigi e neri, come potrei fareper risolvere questo problema?
<jester-> Akon1711: che scheda video?
<Akon1711> un attimo che ricontrollo
<jester-> Akon1711: lspci | grep -i vga   nel terminale
<Akon1711> si lo farei il problema che al momento ho installato solo windows 8.1, anche perché come già detto ubuntu era inutilizzabile
<jester-> Akon1711: quindi devi renstallare?
<Akon1711> si
<jester-> Akon1711: allora al menu della live da tasto F6 mi pare ma vedi comunque sotto devi aggiungere la funzione nomodeset
<jester-> Akon1711: dovresti avere scheda nvidia
<Akon1711> quindi faccio partire la live e premo F6 e aggiungere nomodeset
<jester-> fai prtire la live, come vedi l'omino in basso pigi enter e ti da il menu
<Akon1711> ok
<jester-> f6 o f8 che sia inserisci nomodeset
<Akon1711> comunque la scheda video è una AMD Radeon HD 8670D + R7 240 Dual Graphics
<jester-> Akon1711: pc recente?
<Akon1711> abbastanza, comprato a fine estate del 2015
<jester-> strano perchè le ati dovrebbero andare senza problemi
<Akon1711> il fatto strano è che prima avevo  ubuntu 14.04 GNOME e funzionava, ma poi improvvisamente neanche quelle
<Akon1711> quella funzionava più
<lowrens> ciao, qualcuno può darmi una mano nel capire su quale partizione installare ubuntu?
<fabio_cc> !ciao | lowrens
<ubot-it> lowrens: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<fabio_cc> lowrens, bisogna vedere come è partizionato il tuo hd
<lowrens> ciao | fabio_cc
<lowrens> puoi darmi una mano?
<fabio_cc> lowrens, adesso sei su windows o in live ubuntu?
<lowrens> ho windows in questo pc e la live di ubuntu nel portatile dove devo installare
<fabio_cc> lowrens, allora apri gparted dalla live
<lowrens> ok, allora ti spiego... ho gia una partizione dove ho installato un altro sistema linux, vorrei installare ubuntu su quella
<lowrens> ho aperto gparted comunque
<fabio_cc> lowrens, ok ma vorrei vedere com'è partizionato l'hd, se no come ti aiuto
<fabio_cc> !image | lowrens
<ubot-it> lowrens: Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<fabio_cc> lowrens, prendi una schermata di gparted, poi usa uno di quei servizi
<fabio_cc> lowrens, mi auguro che sia connesso ad internet il portatile
<lowrens> prntscr.com/aeneqp
<fabio_cc> lowrens, quindi tu vorresti utilizzare sda8, a quanto ho capito
<lowrens> si
<fabio_cc> lowrens, ok allora ti conviene scegliere installazione manuale e indicare quella
<fabio_cc> lowrens, la partizione di swap c'è già, gli devi solo dire di utilizzarla
<lowrens> ok, scusa se magari è una domanda stupida
<lowrens> invio uno screenshot un attimo
<fabio_cc> lowrens, tu vuoi sostituire l'altro sistema linux?
<lowrens> prntscr.com/aenfrn
<fabio_cc> lowrens, nel senso, vuoi mettere ubuntu al posto dell'altro sistema?
<lowrens> si
<lowrens> in Devide per l'installazione del bootloader cosa devo indicare?
<lowrens> device*
<fabio_cc> lowrens, un attimo, vedo che hai windows 8, quindi immagino che usi UEFI
<lowrens> si, ma con l'altro sistema ho gia installato grub
<Akon1711> jester-  dal menù di boot seleziono la penna usb e appena mi compare il menu con scritto: try ubuntu whithut installing... devo premere o F6 o F8
<lowrens> se può interessare, fabio_cc
<fabio_cc> lowrens, su sda8?
<jester-> Akon1711: si se non ' f6 dovrebbe essere f8 ma c'è scritto
<Akon1711> ok e devo inserire ??
<jester-> nomodeset
<lowrens> credo di si, l'ha installato insieme a kali fabio_cc
<Akon1711> e poi?
<jester-> Akon1711: se hai doppia scheda con ati è un po un casino
<jester-> Akon1711: e poi installi
<Akon1711> ok ma dal menù di boot mi compare 2 volte il nome della penna usb: una con la schritta davanti uefi, e l altra semplice quale delle due devo selezionare?
<fabio_cc> lowrens, stai seguendo http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/InstallareUbuntu   ?
<fabio_cc> lowrens, è importante, soprattutto per il discorso UEFI, devi aver avviato la live nel modo corretto
<Akon1711> jester- ok ma dal menù di boot mi compare 2 volte il nome della penna usb: una con la schritta davanti uefi, e l altra semplice quale delle due devo selezionare?
<jester-> Akon1711: sul come far  partire la usb sul tuo pc non ti posso aiutare non sono tutti uguali
<lowrens> ok grazie leggo quella allora
<lowrens> grazie ancora
<fabio_cc> lowrens, si meglio che tu legga tutto
<jester-> Akon1711: se non va una andra l'altra
<Akon1711> ok grazie procedo e ti faccio sapere come và
<Mr_Pan> ciao, ho ubuntu 15.10 su lenovo t400... quando va in stand-by il pc non si "risveglia" ... lo schermo rimane nero
<Akon1711> jester- premendo F6 o F8 non succede nulla
<jester-> Akon1711: leggi sotto a cosa servono i tasti fX
<Akon1711> jester- scusa l'ignoranza: sotto dove?
<jester-> Akon1711: sei al menu prova ubuntu, test della ram sticazzi?
<Akon1711> si
<jester-> Akon1711: sotto cosa vedi
<jester-> f1 lingua etc
<Akon1711> press ENTER to boot or TAB to edit a menu entry
<jester-> Akon1711: che cacchio di installer hai scaricato
<Akon1711> mentre se lo apro nell altro modo mi esce scritto "e" to edit the command before booting or "c"for a command-line
<jester-> Akon1711: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/InstallareUbuntu#Avvio_del_supporto_di_installazione
<jester-> dovresti avere un menu cosi
<Akon1711> jester- il mio menù e quello uefi
<jester-> Akon1711: quella è per partire in uefi guarda le immagini successive
<jester-> Akon1711: quello che hai tu non è menu della live ma del boot loader
<Akon1711> jester- quindi devo rifare la usb con unetbootin
<jester-> Akon1711: ti parte ancora winz?
<Akon1711> si
<jester-> allora usa il tool di winz che è meglio
<jester-> !usbwin | Akon1711
<ubot-it> Akon1711: Scarica Universal USB Installer: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<Akon1711> jester- la usb lo ho fatta con universall usb installer
<jester-> rifalla
<Akon1711> ok
<jester-> e formatta la usb
<Akon1711> jester- la formatto dal programma o per conto mio?
<jester-> dal p rogramma
<Akon1711> jester- ok adesso la rifaccio
<Akon1711> jester- stessa cosa
<jester-> Akon1711: gia fatto tutto e avviato?
<Akon1711> jester- si
<jester-> hai un c raffreddato a liquido?
<Akon1711> no
<polpo> Buongiorno a tutti.. non so cosa sia sta roba ma a quanto pare serve a fare domande hahahah
<Akon1711> jester- se premo c mi da una linea di comando,
<fabio_cc> polpo, questo è il canale di supporto tecnico ubuntu
<jester-> Akon1711: premi e
<Akon1711> jester- con e invece ma fa modificare una linea di comando già scritta
<jester-> Akon1711: vedi quiet splash ?
<Akon1711> jester- si
<fabio_cc> polpo, se hai bisogno di supporto tecnico su ubuntu sei nel posto giusto
<polpo> volevo chiedere.. volevo sostituire windows XP con Ubuntu ma non saprei quale versione scaricare.. la LTS o la 15? La principale differenza è solo l'aggiornamento che dura maggiormente nella LTS?
<jester-> Akon1711: appena pria di quiet splash aggingi nomodeset
<jester-> lascia un spazio nè
<polpo> grazie mille ahhaha è più veloce che attraverso mail vedo haaha
<Akon1711> jester- tra boot=casper e quiet splash ---
<fabio_cc> polpo, be si, se vuoi avere sempre le versioni più aggiornate dei pacchetti, ti consiglio di mettere l'ultima e avanzare ogni 6 mesi
<fabio_cc> polpo, se vuoi più stabilità, metti la lts
<jester-> Akon1711: mettilo appena dolo splash lasciando uno spazio
<Akon1711> jester- prima o dopo? hahahahaha
<fabio_cc> polpo, ad aprile uscirà ubuntu 16.04 lts, attualmente la lts invece è la 14.04
<polpo> OK grazie mille
<fabio_cc> polpo, prego
<Akon1711> jester- prima o dopo?
<jester-> [12:33:37] <jester-> Akon1711: mettilo appena dolo splash lasciando uno spazio
<Akon1711> ok
<polpo> ma io non me ne intendo perchè sono ancora con windows XP hahah e dato che ormai è vecchio anche se funziona ancora bene volevo sostituirlo.. ma se decidessi di installare quella che si aggiorna ogni 6 mesi dopo come la aggiorno? basta fare attraverso l'aggiornamento del sistema di ubuntu o devo installare la iso di nuovo?
<jester-> fa tutto da sola e nel frattempo ti fa pure il caffè
<fabio_cc> lol
<Mr_Pan> polpo, caratteristiche del pc  ? processore .. ram ...
<polpo> ahhahahh OK grazie mille ehm.. è vecchio come PC devo dirle? hhhhahaa
<fabio_cc> polpo, esiste l'avanzamento, non c'è bisogno di reinstallare
<fabio_cc> !installazione | polpo
<ubot-it> polpo: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<grandebon> Ciao a tutti. Ho un problema con un vecchio pc assemblato. La scheda madre è una ASUS V1.11 e non c'è modo di entrare nei bios. Esite un modo per installare una distro linux senza passare dal bios?
<fabio_cc> polpo, se è vecchio probabilmente di conviene usare lubuntu
<Akon1711> jester- mi è partita la live adesso faccio l' installazione e non dovrei avere problemi??
<fabio_cc> grandebon, dovresti per lo meno capire come far comparire il menù di boot all'avvio, in modo da scegliere di avviare da cd (o usb, se lo supporta)
<jester-> GrandePuffo: c'è un tuo parente
<fabio_cc> grandebon, è un tasto da premere appena accendi il pc
<fabio_cc> grandebon, ad esempio 'esc'
<Akon1711> jester- adesso faccio l' installazione?
<grandebon> E' da 2 giorni che ci sto impazzendo!!! le ho provate tutte più e più volte . Non mi fa entrare in nessun modo.
<jester-> grandebon: non c'è bisogno di passare dal bios ma scommetto che hai il lettore cd rotto
<grandebon> Funziona.
<grandebon> Il lettore cd.dvd funziona
<jester-> usi un dvd  o usb
<grandebon> usb
<Mr_Pan> soprattutto perchè non puoi entrare nel bios ? stacca la batteria e resetta ...
<jester-> usa un dv
<polpo> sulle caratteristiche dice.. Intel Pentium D CPU 2.80GHz    2.79GHz, 1.75 GB di RAM (è più potente il mio cellulare hahah) e e e può bastare?
<jester-> dvd
<Mr_Pan> o trova il ponticello che ti resettta il bios
<jester-> che se è vecchio facile che non abbia supporto per avvio usb
<grandebon> Senza passare dal bios?
<Mr_Pan> polpo, vai di lubuntu o xubuntu sono più leggeri
<jester-> dovrebbe partire il dvd
<jester-> grandebon: che stato pigi per andare nel bios
<jester-> grandebon: è un P4?
<grandebon> Guarda... ho provato tutte le F, in combinazione ctrl+alt+canc e una paccate di altre combinazioni
<grandebon> Jester Sì è un pentium 4
<jester-> grandebon: portatile o cassone
<grandebon> cassone
<Mr_Pan> vai di secchio ...
<jester-> grandebon: dubito che in p4 faccia partire le usb e se il cassone non è strano nel bios co va da tasto canc o del che sia
<grandebon> Ahahahahah  se non riesco a risolvere sicramente !
<jester-> lo porti in discarica
<jester-> che sarebbe posto piu approriato e non installare la 15.10
<jester-> vai di 14.04
<grandebon> O tengo buono qualcosa per assemblarne un altro
<jester-> lubuntu
<jester-> e che assembli con i tocchi con l'eta di mia nonna
<fabio_cc> grandebon, 'esc' lo hai provato?
<Mr_Pan> grandebon, su p4 non c'è nulla di recuperabile per assemblare qualcosa di vagamente recente
<grandebon> Sì fabio_cc
<jester-> grandebon: se stai attento quando parte te lo dice che tasto per andare nel bios
<grandebon> Mr_Pan volevo installare Ubuntu Mate
<Mr_Pan> auguri
<f843d0> All'avvio, consiglio di premere ripetutamente Esc, F2, Del/Canc, qualcosa dovrebbe fare
<fabio_cc> grandebon, sarebbe sufficiente anche solo il menù di boot, da cui scegliere al volo da quale unità avviare
<grandebon> Ok Jester. Adesso ci do un occhiata
<f843d0> Il popup di menu è solitamente F8
<jester-> grandebon: gia buona se andra decentemente con lubuntu 14.04
<fabio_cc> grandebon, accontentati
<jester-> f843d0: vuoi che un p4 abbia quelle opzioni?
<jester-> grandebon: o vorresti che una 90enne funzi come una 20enne
<jester-> proprio non esiste
<f843d0> jester-: ce le ha se P4 di seconda generazione
<f843d0> jester-: (quelli "a due processori")
<grandebon> jester... mi piacerebbe! ahahah ma su quel pc non ci lavorerei, lo lascerei aimiei figlioli per usarlo per la scuola
<jester-> f843d0: ma facendo il paragone di età come coi cani e gatti è centenario
<grandebon> Jester ha un solo processore
<jester-> grandebon: compragliene uno decente, il p4 non è piu un pc ma un rperto
<jester-> reperto*
<f843d0> jester-: sono d'accordo, ma ne ho uno funzionante a casa di P4 II generazione, e posso tranquillamente entrare nel bios o far comparire il Boot Menu Popup
<grandebon> Con quale tasto?
<jester-> eh il atto che non apre il bios è un brutto sintomo, la nonna ha la polmonite
<f843d0> grandebon: F8 per Boot Menu Popup
<jester-> o f11
<cezzare> ciao a tutti...ho problemi con il blutooth
<fabio_cc> grandebon, ma tanto i tasti da premere dipendono dalla marca del bios
<cezzare> qualcuno può aiutarmi...?
<grandebon> F11 non me l'ha mostrato. Riprovo con f8
<f843d0> grandebon: secondo me il problema è altrove... fammi indovinare, usi tastiera USB
<grandebon> f843d0 uso una vecchia Packard bell collegata col cavetto viola
<f843d0> grandebon: ok, allora PS2. Non funzionano i tasti all'avvio... Ma poi approdi su un sistema operativo in cui vedi che la tastiera funziona?
<fabio_cc> grandebon, i tasti più probabili sono: Esc, F1, F2, F8, Canc, premuti singolarmente (non in combinazione) e a ripetizione veloce sin dal momento che il pc si accende
<fabio_cc> *in cui
<grandebon> Niente con f8
<Mr_Pan> F12 per il menu boot spesso ...dipende dai bios .....
<grandebon> f843d0 non mi fa vedere niente lampeggia velocemente e poi si avvia
<f843d0> grandebon: leggi bene la domanda
<grandebon> Mr_Pan Niente da fare con f12
<grandebon> fabio_cc non mi da niente, continua l'avvio come niente fosse
<grandebon> Ma c'è un modo per installarci qualcosa senza passare dal bios? qualche anno fa c'era WUBY
<Mr_Pan> none siste più (e per fortuna aggiungo)
<f843d0> Ancora non si sa se la tastiera ha mai funzionato, tuttavia
<grandebon> Con il so che c'è adesso sì
<grandebon> windws 7 starter
<grandebon> Ho cambiato la tastiera. Adesso sto usando una vecchissima Fujistu Siemens. Riprovo ....
<polpo> Mr_Pan devo per forza usare lubuntu o xubuntu? anche se sono più leggeri non mi piacciono hahah.. se mettessi ubuntu girerebbe male?
<Carlin0> polpo, libero di fare ciò che credi , i nostri sono solo consigli , ovvio che poi non vieni a lamentarti
<polpo> No bom OK ovvio, mia scelta.. ma se mettessi Ubuntu girerebbe male? perchè più o meno rientra nelle specifiche.. mi pare..
<cacca> una domanda a a a.. se devo masterizzare ubuntu su dvd e ho windows XP devo usare InfraRecorder o ISO recorder?
<gigirock> cacca, meglio isobuster
<cacca> ah OK perchè guardando sulla pagina dedicata consiglia questi programmi.. quindi isobuster?
<gigirock> pero' penso anche isorecorder faccia il suo lavoro
<cacca> ah bo non so.. qual è meglio?
<gigirock> cacca importante che tu non abbia grossi antivirus ....
<cacca> bo avast
<gigirock> anzi una volta che hai il file iso, stacca il pc dalla rete lancia isorecorder e fai il tutto
<gigirock> si stacca il pc dalla rete e disabilita avast
<cacca> ah vabbuono.. perchè?, che succede? hahahah
<cacca> oddio va bene..  haha perchè?
<gigirock> cacca, avast oltre a rallentare il processo e' facile che ti crei qualche problema in scrittura
<cacca> OK grazie ee
<Ginlemon> salve,ho un asus eee 1015cx, ho i requisiti per istallare ubuntu 15.10?
<akis24> Ginlemon:  no al massimo prova lubuntu
<Carlin0> Ginlemon, che cpu hai ? quanta ram , e che scheda video
<Carlin0> OPs :P
<akis24> Carlin0: al solito 1gb di ram ecc
<Carlin0> eh non conosco
<Ginlemon> 2 gb di ram
<Ginlemon> celeron n2600 1,6 ghz
<akis24> Ginlemon:  prova con xubuntu al massimo visto che hai due gb di ram
<Ginlemon> perché adesso ho ubuntu 15.04 e volevo sapere se potevo aggiornarlo
<Ginlemon> xubuntu? è più recente o no della 15.04?
<Carlin0> c'è la 15.10
<Ginlemon> e la potrebbe supportare il mio pc?
<Ginlemon> no scusate,ho ricontrollato adesso...la mia versione di ubunto è la 17.11
<Ginlemon> e quella disponibile il pc mi da la 17.14
<Carlin0> Ginlemon, non esiste la 17.11 e nemmeno la 17.14
<Carlin0> sei sicuro che sia ubuntu ???
<Ginlemon> Versione installata: 2.0.1-0ubuntu17.11
<Ginlemon> Versione disponibile: 2.0.1-0ubuntu17.14
<akis24> Ginlemon: confondi le cose al massimo di 17 hai linux mint ma si ferma alla 17.3  a capire che hai  apri il terminale e dai questo  lsb_release -a
<Ginlemon> ho scritto questo ad informazione per aggiornamento software
<akis24> Ginlemon: hai letto  ?   apri il terminale  e dai    lsb_release -a
<Ginlemon> 12.05.5
<akis24> Ginlemon: trolli o cosa ?
<Ginlemon> 12.04.5
<Ginlemon> no
<akis24> Ginlemon: hai allora la 12.04 lts
<Ginlemon> si c'è scritto quello
<Ginlemon> da questa versione posso passare ad un'altra più recente?
<Carlin0> Ginlemon, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<akis24> Ginlemon: puoi avanzare alla versione 14.04  il gestore degli aggiornamenti dovrebbe segnalartelo
<Carlin0> Ginlemon, lsb_rilease -a | pastebinit
<Carlin0> facci vedere il link che esce dal 2° comando
<f843d0> Ginlemon: il comando è lsb_release -a | pastebinit
<Ginlemon> askis il gestore degli aggiornamenti non mi da nessun aggiornamento
<akis24> Ginlemon: posta il risultato dei comandi che ti hanno dato cosi vediamo ..
<Ginlemon> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/aDal7NmXQYKH02yBdwgv?signature=3715cfc7cf30fbd004d2c6fc2ba754dcec140ebf413a2899f7fcc885cc109f93&policy=eyJleHBpcnkiOjE0NTc4ODc1ODZ9
<Ginlemon>  https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/3XHq8otmRN6r0X8pukha?signature=11b615f2dcd12b71ce4c9e663133eebeccde4420b407d1cef577fee793e68c85&policy=eyJleHBpcnkiOjE0NTc4ODc2Mjh9
<Ginlemon> non so se è giusto..
<Ginlemon> scusate ma non sono bravo in queste cose
<akis24> Ginlemon: si è giusto ma se dai i comandi sara' piu' facile per tutti te compreso..
<Ginlemon> okay
<Ginlemon> allora dopo questa schermata cosa devo fare?
<akis24> Ginlemon:  comunque sempre da terminale e fallo dai  prima sudo apt-get install pastebinit e dopo sudo apt update  ti verra' restituito un link dopo il secondo comando  postalo qui
<Ginlemon> okay
<Ginlemon> provo
<akis24> Ginlemon:  il secondo correggo cosi →  sudo apt update | pastebinit
<Carlin0> apt-get essendo la 12.04
<akis24> sorry grazie Carlin0
<akis24> Ginlemon:  il secondo cosi →  sudo apt-get  update | pastebinit
<Ginlemon> okay
<Ginlemon> al secondo comando come faccio a fare | tre update e pastebinit?
<Ginlemon> scusate l'ignoranza
<f843d0> Ginlemon: copi e incolli dalla chat
<akis24> Ginlemon:  solo l'ultimo comando dai  sudo apt-get  update | pastebinit    e avrai un link sul terminale copialo e incolla qui
<Ginlemon> fatto
<Ginlemon> ora posto lo screen
<akis24> posta il link Ginlemon  qui
<Ginlemon> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/55aYYzUTTlCZ7oMTTpWX?signature=7718ebb60afa7aa47d442326664d7584369b5bbef87a8cadc7e80aad70b47e70&policy=eyJleHBpcnkiOjE0NTc4ODgyNjV9
<Ginlemon> è uscito questo
<akis24> Ginlemon: hai installato programmi da ppa ?
<Ginlemon> ppa?
<Carlin0> ha il ppa di chrome  è l'OS multiarch
<Ginlemon> è cosa vuol dire?
<Ginlemon> e*
<Carlin0> Ginlemon, invece di postare l'immagine
<Carlin0> devi copiare qui il risultato , cioè quel http://etcetc
<Carlin0> ok ?
<akis24> Ginlemon: ma non hai installato neanche pastebinit  ?  dai sul terminale     sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<cristian_c> si sarà lussato il dito
<Ginlemon> fatto
<Ginlemon> askis ho messo il comando che hai detto
<akis24> Ginlemon: ora dai questo  ls -la /etc/apt/sources.list.d | pastebinit
<Mr_Pan> Carlin0, ha i ppa di chrome 32 bit ... finito il supporto
<akis24> Ginlemon:  il link che hai alla fine mettilo qui che cristian_c  vuole vedere ...
<Ginlemon> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/cAp8vpARH3TxdTfFUJjQ?signature=7c17527c9833879151c6da005b8f5f885e7c84c94adc59997c113d63325e3c2c&policy=eyJleHBpcnkiOjE0NTc4ODg4MjJ9
<Ginlemon> fatto
<Carlin0> Ginlemon, ma leggi ???
<akis24> nun c' ha facc chiuu ..
<Carlin0> 17:08:00<Carlin0> Ginlemon, invece di postare l'immagine
<Carlin0> 17:08:38<Carlin0> devi copiare qui il risultato , cioè quel http://etcetc
<Carlin0> su dai mi pare sia anche scritto in italiano
<cristian_c> Ginlemon: qui non si fanno corsi per conseguire la patente europea ECDL
<akis24> Ginlemon: e dalla un occhiata sul terminale alla fine .. in basso
<Ginlemon> aaah
<Ginlemon> capito
<Ginlemon> scusate
<akis24> ole' Ginlemon
<Ginlemon> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15374391/
<Ginlemon> così?
<Carlin0> BRAVO !
<cristian_c> yanshui-sources.list
<cristian_c> cos'è sta roba?
<Ginlemon> allora?
<cristian_c> Ginlemon: sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list.d/google-chrome.list
<cristian_c> Ginlemon: che sono quei ppa?
<cristian_c> precise-ocracoke.list
<Ginlemon> cristian devo inserire nel terminale: sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list.d/google-chrome.list
<Ginlemon> ?
<cristian_c> certo
<Ginlemon> è venuta fuori una finestra
<Ginlemon> e un messaggio sul terminale
<Ginlemon> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/vc1cEFkRwa9HcqqnUBv4?signature=884e07e0140a7f4b2b084d8e1bc5e162c76223b4f4460167bdcc2202345a45d0&policy=eyJleHBpcnkiOjE0NTc4ODkzNDN9 https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/O3EQDW3STkuA4E8pBbEW?signature=884e07e0140a7f4b2b084d8e1bc5e162c76223b4f4460167bdcc2202345a45d0&policy=eyJleHBpcnkiOjE0NTc4ODkzNDN9
<Ginlemon> questi due
<cristian_c> Ginlemon: cancella l'ultima rigs
<cristian_c> e aggiungi la seguente:
<cristian_c> deb [arch=amd64] http://dl.google.com/linux/chrome/deb/ stable main
<Ginlemon> quale ultima riga?
<f843d0> Ginlemon: hai lontanamente intuito che hai aperto un editor di testo?
<Ginlemon> si
<Ginlemon> devo cancellare l'ultima riga dall'editor di testo?
<f843d0> Bingo
<Ginlemon> dopo averla sostituita cosa faccio?
<Carlin0> salvi e chiudi
<Ginlemon> okay
<Carlin0> e poi dai
<Carlin0> Ginlemon, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get -y dist-upgrade
<Ginlemon> fatto
<Ginlemon> sta scaricando qualcosa presumo
<Ginlemon> :/
<Carlin0> aggiorna
<Carlin0> ma sempre alla 12.04
<Carlin0> cmq sono aggiornamenti di sicurezza
<Ginlemon> ah okay allora sempre alla 12.04
<Ginlemon> sta ancora aggiornando
<Ginlemon> dopo aver finito questo cosa devo fare?
<cristian_c> Ginlemon: il supporto alla 12.04 scadrà il prossim'anno
<cristian_c> dopodiché dovrai aggiornare o alla 14.04 , 16.04 o successive
<Ginlemon> cristian,ma volendo potrei aggiornarlo ora alla 14.04 o 16.04?
<Carlin0> Ginlemon, rischi di incasinare tutto
<akis24> Ginlemon: lascia che finisca intanto ...  visto che il tuosistema è preinstallato hadelle personalizzazioni se avanzi di versione si corre il rischio di avere problemi per adesso resti alla 12.04 poi al limite si provera' da disco live con nuova release e nel caso si decidera' che fare ..
<Ginlemon> okay, quindi per ora lascio stare questa versione, quando mi scade il supporto me lo dirà automaticamente di aggiornare?
<akis24> Ginlemon: al limite fino a fine anno sei a posto di sicuro poi ti fai vedere ..
<Ginlemon> okay,allora il prossimo anno vedrò se aggiornare o no..
<Ginlemon> qui intanto sta ancora aggiornando
<akis24> Ginlemon: eri in arretrato con gli aggiornamenti
<Ginlemon> mi sa proprio di si
<Ginlemon> finiti questi aggiornamenti cosa faccio?
<Ginlemon> chiudo il terminale ed ho finito^
<Ginlemon> ?*
<akis24> Ginlemon: sudo apt-get clean e poi riavvia
<Ginlemon> dopo quel comando,chiudo il terminale si?
<akis24> si Ginlemon
<Ginlemon> okay
<Ginlemon> allora possiamo dire di aver finito..
<akis24> Ginlemon:  si è finita.. per fortuna
<Ginlemon> scusate davvero,ma capisco davvero poco di queste cose
<Ginlemon> sennò non ero qui a chiedere aiuto
<akis24> auguri Ginlemon
<Ginlemon> si è bloccato da più di un minuto il terminale
<Ginlemon> cioè
<Ginlemon> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/OOcU6z7LSCGIIiImbQ6Y?signature=3d84f61d55ea5a1b8740820744557e844da6fd22523034ffae7b104059606fca&policy=eyJleHBpcnkiOjE0NTc4OTA2ODZ9
<Ginlemon> è così da un 2-3 minuti
<Ginlemon> va bene?
<Mr_Pan> lascialo fare
<f843d0> Ginlemon: non fermarlo o altro, sta macinando
<akis24> Ginlemon: aspetta ancora .. quindi non aveva finito
<Ginlemon> come faccio a capire quando ha finito?
<akis24> quando rida' il prompt dei comandi Ginlemon
<Ginlemon> okay
<f843d0> Dovresti anche sentire una certa attività disco...
<f843d0> Quando termina, finisce anche quella
<Ginlemon> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/wenLVhO0Tai5KlIusChm?signature=e71d771e12907c536284fb610f4623c76a835d8a018a7fc2e166db71ee643bc8&policy=eyJleHBpcnkiOjE0NTc4OTA4OTV9
<Ginlemon> mi è finito così
<f843d0> Eh, adesso pare ok
<Mr_Pan> ora ha finito
<f843d0> E un reboot potrebbe indicare se tutto è davvero ok
<Ginlemon> quindi adesso?
<akis24> riavvia Ginlemon
<Ginlemon> okay
<Ginlemon> grazie a tutti dell'aiuto
<Guest27788> ciao. non riesco a vedere le cartelle condivise tra due pc con ubuntu 14
<cristian_c> Guest27788: quali metodi hai utilizzato?
<Guest27788> nautilus, tasto destro condivisione
<Guest27788> immagino che su altro pc debba comparire cartella condivisa su nautilus rete
<Guest27788> esplora la rete
<Guest27788> ma non compare mai nulla
<cristian_c> Guest27788: hai provato con samba gui?
<cristian_c> !info samba
<ubot-it> samba (source: samba): SMB/CIFS file, print, and login server for Unix. In component main, is optional. Version 2:4.1.17+dfsg-4ubuntu2 (wily), package size 860 kB, installed size 11191 kB
<cristian_c> !info samba-gtk
<ubot-it> Package samba-gtk does not exist in wily
<Guest27788> ma per condividere due cartelle tra ubuntu non dovrebbe servire samba, o sbaglio?
<cristian_c> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Samba/SambaServerGuide
<cristian_c> Guest27788: usi nfs?
<Guest27788> si, ma è sempre complicato
<Guest27788> con terzo pc riuscito a condividere via nfs, ma uno sbatti
<cristian_c> !nfs
<ubot-it> nfs is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Server/Nfs
<Guest27788> mi stai dicendo che condivisione di rete in pratica non funziona?
<cristian_c> se hai letto questo, hai letto male
<cristian_c> Guest27788: dpkg -l | grep samba | pastebinit
<Guest27788> no, ovviamente, ma non voglio altre opzioni, vorrei utilizzare condivisione di rete
<Guest27788> :-)
<cristian_c> se è ftp....
<cristian_c> Guest27788: controlla anche impostazioni router
<cristian_c> modem
<Guest27788> i due pc hano ip fissi, che altro controllare?
<akis24> Guest27788: http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?t=296075
<akis24> buona lettura
<Guest27788> grazie
<Guest27788> ma quindi il sistema ufficiale è via nfs?
<akis24> Guest27788:  come leggi ..
<luke244> salve a tutti. Premetto che mi sto avvicinando da poco al mondo gnu/linux. Ho un problema con la versione di ubuntu da installare su un vecchio portatile con 2gb di ram e un processore centrino duo. Praticamente le finestre si aprono molto lente. Ho letto da qualche parte che dovrei provare a disattivare gli effetti. Ho provato ad andare in temi e
<luke244> robe simili ma non c'è nessuna voce che mi indichi tali effetti grafici attivi. Potete aiutarmi? Grazie in anticipo
<cristian_c> luke244: a occhio e croce , non ce la fa
<krabador> luke244, lubuntu, o al massimo xubuntu
<krabador> rifà supporto di installazione, dagli un'occhiata,e vedi con quale delle 2 ti trovi meglio
<luke244> sono più leggeri? Perchè ho provato anche puppylinux ma ho un problema con i driver audio. Cosa che con ubuntu non si presenta
<krabador> !derivate | luke244
<ubot-it> luke244: http://www.ubuntu-it.org/derivate | Download derivate: http://www.ubuntu-it.org/download/derivate
<krabador> http://lubuntu.net/
<luke244> vi ringrazio ragazzi :)
<krabador> http://xubuntu.org/
<krabador> fatti un'idea-.
<luke244> provo subito e vi faccio sapere
<luke244> gentilissimi!
<krabador> figurati.
<jester-> sera
#ubuntu-it 2017-03-06
<Ciro> Buon giorno
<Ciro> il passaggio di versione implica obbligatoriamente lo svuotamento dei documenti personali dal pc?
<pepy> scusate sto tentando di scaricare un programma "igv"
<pepy> ma una volta scaricato mi dice di immettere nel terminale le stringhe trovate nel file igv.sh
<pepy> https://thepasteb.in/p/8qhO1P1JrAPH0
<gigirock> pepy, cosa e' igv ?
<gigirock> !info igv
<pepy> un programma per leggere le sequenze geniche
<pepy> Integrative Genomics Viewer (IGV)
<gigirock> ahhhh facile
<gigirock> mah secondo me devi eseguire il file .sh
<gigirock> pepy , vai nella directory del file .sh e controlla che sia eseguibile poi dai ./igv.sh ma dallo script si aspetta dei dati in input ( magari le sequenze.........?)
<pepy> aperto è un file di testo
<gigirock> pepy, si
<gigirock> pepy, 6 fremmina ?
<gigirock> le donne non si fidano degli aiuti altrui
<Carlin0> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<pepy> si e anche incapace a quanto pare
<gigirock> pepy, prima di essere capaci siamo tutti incapaci
<gigirock> pepy , vai nella directory del file .sh e poi dai ./igv.sh ma dallo script si aspetta dei dati in input ( magari le sequenze.........?)
<pepy> come faccio a controllare che sia eseguibile?
<gigirock> pepy, sei nel terminale ?
<pepy> si
<gigirock> ls -l igv.sh | pastebinit
<pepy> mi da file o directory inesistente
<gigirock> ls -l | pastebinit
<pepy> pastebinit non è attualmente installato
<gigirock> pepy , sudo apt install pastebinit
<gigirock> pepy, il tuo amico gugol dice che dovrebbe esserci la versione gui ( con interfaccia grafica ) https://software.broadinstitute.org/software/igv/igvtools_commandline
<pepy> configurato pastebinit
<gigirock> ls -l | pastebinit , pepy
<pepy> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24124952/
<gigirock> pepy, 6 proprio una scienziata.... ma dove e' la dir dove hai scaricato il programma igv ?
<marcopirec> Ciao, ho appena installato l'ultimo ubuntu 16.10
<marcopirec> su un pc portatile hp su cui era montato windows 10 versione di prova
<marcopirec> ho scaricato il file dal sito ubuntu e creato un cd di boot, e poi ho installato ubuntu cancellando tutto quanto dalla macchina
<marcopirec> ora, tutto bene, funziona tutto, lunica cosa è che quando voglio arrestare il sistema, lui in realtà lo RIAVVIA sempre
<marcopirec> non riesco a spegnere il pc se non dal bottone, come devo fare??
<marcopirec> grazie
<gigirock> marcopirec, hai disabilitato fastboot dal bios ?
<marcopirec> non so come si fa...
<marcopirec> sto nuovo bios non lo conosco..
<Razio> Ciao mi serve aiuto
<Razio> Ho aggiornato il pc a Ubuntu 16.04 e non si avvia più il sistema
<marcopirec> comunque ho visto che non c'è il flag su "avvio Rapido", presumo sia quello...quindi si, è disabilitato
<gigirock> marcopirec, hai gia' fatto apt update dal nuovo sistema ?
<marcopirec> no
<gigirock> allora prima entra nel sistema e dai apt update e apt upgrade
<gigirock> marcopirec, poi anche dal terminale sudo update-grub
<gigirock> poi sempre dal terminale sudo reboot e al prossimo riavvio vediamo
<marcopirec> ok sto provando
<marcopirec> sta scaricando
<pippomarch> ciao a tutti, sono nuovo nel mondo di ubuntu, ho installato ubuntu parallelamente a windows 10 seguendo le indicazioni di ubuntu.it ma credo di aver commesso un errore quando ho effettuato la partizione, poichè nonostante ho scelto la percentuale suggeritami da ubuntu, mi diceva anche che vi era la presenza di 8 micro partizioni ed io ho ignorato q
<pippomarch> uesto consiglio. Nel riavviare il computer successivamente all'installazione ubuntu funziona perfettamente e quando riavvio e provo a far avviare la partizione windows mi dice che c'è un problema con il boost e che devo mettere un usb con il file di sistema ( o installazione non ricordo) di windows. Sono un caso disperato sto provando ad andare ava
<pippomarch> nti ubuntu ma avrei bisogno anche di windows e al mometo con ubuntu sono ancora una pippa.
<marcopirec> niente
<marcopirec> ha scaricato tutto, poi ho fatto upgrade e poi reboot
<marcopirec> ma continua a riavviarsi quando lo spengo
<finstern1s> marcopirec: sudo shutdown -h now
<gigirock> marcopirec, poi anche dal terminale sudo update-grub
<marcopirec> l'ho fatto update grub ma niente
<marcopirec> e con lo shutdown -h now si riavvia lo stessp da solo
<gigirock> marcopirec, hai detto che hai installato 1604 o 1610 ?
<marcopirec> 1604
<gigirock> aspe un attimo
<marcopirec> 1604.1 LTS
<gigirock> http://askubuntu.com/questions/132882/why-do-i-get-a-reboot-instead-of-a-shutdown leggi qui , l'ultimo suggerimento , quello che modifica la linea del grub fa il caso tuo marcopirec
<finstern1s> marcopirec: oppure qui, penultimo commento http://askubuntu.com/questions/760851/ubuntu-16-reboots-seconds-after-shutdown
<marcopirec> STO PROVANDO
<marcopirec> una banalità per voi, ma come faccio a modificare il permesso che ha solo root di modificare il file grub sotto la cartella etc?
<marcopirec> non ho i permessi per modificare il file, ma ho creato un solo utente coi permessi di administrator
<finstern1s> marcopirec: sudoedit
<finstern1s> quale file?
<marcopirec> il file grub che sta sotto la cartella ect/default (sto seguendo il primo suggerimento di gigirock)
<finstern1s> sudoedit /etc/default/grub
<marcopirec> il primo suggerimento non ha funzionato
<marcopirec> per il secondo, wake on lan non c'è lho
<marcopirec> ma ho wake on ub
<marcopirec> usc
<marcopirec> usb
<marcopirec> niente
<bobolo> configurazioni per squid sono nel channel ok oopure no ?
<marcopirec> non so che significhi..
<gigirock> marcopirec: come è finita ?
<marcopirec> non è finita nel senso che non ha funzionato
<marcopirec> ho fatto tutto, ma niente, continua a riavviardsi
<gigirock> Allora vai nei driver aggiuntivi e vedi se c'è qualcosa da installare
<gigirock> marcopirec: ma è un portatile ?
<marcopirec> si
<marcopirec> c'è un driver aggiuntivo
<marcopirec> processor microcode firmware for intel cpus da intel microcode
<gigirock> Ma è già in uso ?
<marcopirec> no, ho provato a metterlo in uso
<marcopirec> ma cmq niente
<gigirock> Marca modello del pc ?
<marcopirec> hp probook
<marcopirec> intel core i5
<marcopirec> probook 650
<marcopirec> provo ad installare la 16.10?
<gigirock> No . Senti ma funziona Wi-Fi ?
<gigirock> In effetti quel modello è abbastanza ostico, comunque ti conviene spegnere dal tastone ed attendere la 1704 tra un
<gigirock> Mesetto
<finstern1s> marcopirec: hai collegato mouse o tastiera usb? Se si'. prova a spegnerlo dopo averli scollegati
<marcopirec> allora, wifi funziona. non ho collegato ne mouse ne tastiera usb
<marcopirec> attendo la 7.04
<marcopirec> 17.04 ma se la scarica da solo?
<gigirock> marcopirec: ultima cosa trova in bios Wake Up on LAN e wake up on Wi-Fi e disabitali
<marcopirec> si, me lo ha gia detto finstern1 ma, non li trovo, dove diavolo li trovo?
<gigirock> Aspe
<Yoshinhow> Ho bisogno urgente di aiuto
<Yoshinhow> Qualcuno mi può aiutare?
<gigirock> Se ci dici quale è il problema
<marcopirec> non riesco a trovarli, io ho il uefi in italiano
<gigirock> marcopirec: controlla anche che n ci sia qualche aggiornamento del buon
<gigirock> Del bios
<Ciak> Aiuto
<Ciak> Urgente
<Ciak> Hi bisogno di aiuti aiuto
<gigirock> !aiuto
<ubot-it> per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Ciak> Ubuntu non si connette a internet e dalla schermata del grub se provo ad accedere a windows esso si avvia ma dopo una schermata blu si riavvia nella schermata grub
<gigirock> Ciak tutto ciò accade da quando......
<Ciak> Da oggi, ho installato ubuntu appena ieri
<marcopirec> sto provando ad aggiornare il bios, se non funziona neppure cosi, boooooo...comunque vi ringrazio molto
<gigirock> E ieri Windows funzionava ?
<Ciak> Prima che installato ubuntu si...sono riuscito a provarlo solo oggi
<gigirock> Ciak quando ti 6 loggato a ubuntu apri terminale e digita sudo update-gruviera
<gigirock> Lol update-grub*
<Ciak> Fatto
<gigirock> Ok prova a riavviare e selezionare il Windows
<Ciak> Stessi errore
<gigirock> Ciak devi disabilitare fastboot nel bios...
<Ciak> Ok...
<gigirock> Ciak ma devi anche trovare il disco di ripristino del win
<Ciak> Allora niente da fare...almeno se ubuntu si connettese a internet...ora ho un pc inutilizzabile
<gigirock> Ciak hai solo Wi-Fi?
<Ciak> Si
<Villa> salve
<Villa> che programma mi sevr per poter scaricare film e serie tv?!
<gigirock> Ciak sul portatile il tasto fisico del Wi-Fi è acceso ?
<Villa> o come posso fare
<Villa> come posso scaricare film? che programma mi serve? o che sito?
<Ciak> Si!
<gigirock> !warez
<ubot-it> questo non è un canale per scaricare o di condivisione di contenuti
<VillaLippa> lo so
<ciro> Buona sera, ho aggiornato alla versione 16.04lts ma ho problemi a connettermi wifi
<VillaLippa> stò chiedendo come posso scaricare delle serie tv sul mio laptop ubuntu
<ciro> il comando apt-get update non funziona
<ciro> sono connesso solo da cavo
<VillaLippa> qualcuno mi puo aiutare ?
<ciro> come si può risolvere il problema?
<Ciak> :-(
<VillaLippa> please
<gigirock> Villalippa no non si può parlare di quell argomento qui
<VillaLippa> ma come?
<VillaLippa> e quindi?
<VillaLippa> cosa devo fare? a chi chiedo supporto e aiuto?
<gigirock> Bagnatelo
<Ciak> Con tanto di secchiello xD
<VillaLippa> grazie
<gigirock> Lol
<ciro> XD
<gigirock> Dai raga fate i seri ci son 3 pc fuori uso e ve la prendete con il mio errore di battitura
<Ciak> Scusa, mi è scappata
<gigirock> Ciak rfkill list
<gigirock> E vedi se è acceso il Wi-Fi
<ciro> Ok, superiamo gli errori di scrittura e aiutiamoci
<Ciak> No
<ciro> gigi il modem wifi funziona
<gigirock> Raga devo proseguire in bici
<Ciak> Oh
<gigirock> Mi ricollego tra 15 min
<Ciak> Certo
<Ciak> Hey
<Ciakino> Ubuntu non si connette a internet e dalla schermata del grub se provo ad accedere a windows esso si avvia ma dopo una schermata blu si riavvia nella schermata grub
<Ciakino> Per favore qualcuno mi aiuti
<Ciakino> Per favore ce qualcuno? Non riesco a usare il pc
<Ciakino> ...
<Ciak> Ubuntu non si connette a internet e dalla schermata del grub se provo ad accedere a windows esso si avvia ma dopo una schermata blu si riavvia nella schermata grub
<cristian_c> !dettagli | Ciak
<ubot-it> Ciak: Per favore dacci dettagli completi. Per esempio "Ho un problema con..., sto usando Ubuntu versione... con interfaccia.... Quando provo a fare..., ottengo questo output: ..., ma mi sarei aspettato che facesse..."
<cristian_c> Ciak: scrivi versione di ubuntu, modello preciso di cpu e di gpu, quantità di ram, se uefi o no
<cristian_c> specifica se portatile ed eventualmente il modello
<Ciak> Si, ho un portatile compaq mini 110
<Ciak> No uefi, e per la versione non so come vederla...
<Cir0> Rieccomi, ho dovuto riavviare per blocco sistema
<Cir0> Buona sera di nuovo a tutti
<cristian_c> Ciak: non sai quale ubuntu hai installato?
<Cir0> Ho problemi di connessione wifi da quando ho aggiornati da 1
<Cir0> da 14.04 a 16.04
<Ciak> 16.04.2
<cristian_c> Ciak: fai inoltre una panoamica completa della tua configurazione/installazione di ubuntu
<Ciak> Non ho capito
<Cir0> non ricordo come si fa un foto di stato del sistema da terminale
<cristian_c> Ciak: non avendo fornito il modello esatto, scrivi modello cpu
<cristian_c> e quantità di ram
<Cir0> Ho provato da terminale ad utilizzare il comando apt-get update ma non funziona
<cristian_c> Cir0: utilizza pastebin
<cristian_c> !paste | Cir0
<ubot-it> Cir0: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Ciak> Il modello esatto è 110c-1020SL
<cristian_c> Ciak: come hai installato ubuntu? Quando ha iniziato a verificarsi il problema? Ecc...
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> Ciak: su un pc del genere ubuntu non è da prendere i considerazione
<cristian_c> *in
<cristian_c> !lubuntu | Ciak
<ubot-it> Ciak: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu
<Ciak> l'ho installato ieri con una chiavetta usb bootata, oggi ho provato ad usarlo per la prima volta e noto che non rivela alcuna connessione internet di alcun tipo, poi quando cercavo di andare su windows semplicemente mi da una schermata blu e il pc si riavvia
<Cir0> @cristian_c http://paste.ubuntu.com/24126195/
<cristian_c> Ciak: ma in live era tutto ok?
<cristian_c> a parte la pesantezza di ubuntu
<Ciak> Si, tutto perfetto
<Ciak> Anche l'installazione è andata bene
<cristian_c> Ciak: anche la connessione andava?
<Ciak> Credo di si, non mi ricordo bene pero sono sicuro di si
<cristian_c> Cir0: digita: cat -n /etc/apt/sources.list && ls -l /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<cristian_c> !paste | Cir0
<ubot-it> Cir0: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian_c> Ciak: è possibile avviare la live per vedere la situazione del disco?
<cristian_c> Ciak: in ogni caso, ti suggerisco di scaricare lubuntu
<Ciak> Non lo so...il computer è totalmente inutilizzabile
<cristian_c> Ciak: ?
<Ciak> Cioè, non possiamo scaricarci  niente
<cristian_c> Ciak: intendevo, usando lo stesso supporto con cui l'hai già avviata in live
<cristian_c> non puoi mandare in boot quello?
<Ciak> Provo
<Cir0> @cristian_c sono due comandi?
<cristian_c> allora non è inutilizzabile
<cristian_c> Cir0: copia e incolla
<cristian_c> un unico comando
<cristian_c> Cir0: copia e incolla nel terminale
<Cir0> @cristian_c ok
<Ciak> Ora che devo fare scusa?
<cristian_c> Ciak: sei già sul desktop?
<Cir0> @cristian_c http://paste.ubuntu.com/24126230/
<Ciak> Si
<cristian_c> Ciak: puoi collegarti in chat direttamente da quel pc?
<Ciak> No, non si connette a internet
<Ciak> È questo il problema
<cristian_c> Ciak: hai detto che in live si connette
<Ciak> Beh...ora no.
<Ciak> Ieri mentre lo installavo si
<cristian_c> Ciak: non sembra un qualcosa imputabile a ubuntu
<cristian_c> Ciak: dicevi che andava anche in live
<cristian_c> non solo durante l'installazione
<Ciak> Mi sarò confuso scusa
<cristian_c> Ciak: fai una cosa
<cristian_c> Ciak: fai una foto di gparted
<cristian_c> Cir0: possibile tu abbia avuto qualche problema (magari di connessione o di crash) durante l'avanzamento a 16.04
<cristian_c> Cir0: prova: sudo rm /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/50unattended-upgrades.ucf-dist
<Ciak> Ok
<cristian_c> !image | Ciak
<ubot-it> Ciak: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<cristian_c> Ciak: occhio a non confonderti con Cir0 , comunque
<Ciak> Oh
<Ciak> Non ho gparted
<cristian_c> Ciak: fidati, ce l'hai
<cristian_c> basta cercarlo nella dash
<cristian_c> (nulla ti vieta di lanciarlo da terminale, comunque)
<Ciak> Infatti
<Ciak> Ho provato a lanciarlo dal terminale
<Ciak> E non c'è...
<cristian_c> Cir0: incolla su pastebin il risultato del comando
<cristian_c> Ciak: ovvero?
<Ciak> "The program gparted is currently noto installed"
<Cir0> @criststian_c http://paste.ubuntu.com/24126230/
<cristian_c> Ciak: manda pure una schermata
<cristian_c> !chi | Cir0
<ubot-it> Cir0: se stai parlando con qualcuno in particolare, per rendere più leggibile il canale ti consiglio di inserire il suo nickname in quello che dici (puoi usare il completamento premendo il tasto tab)
<cristian_c> Cir0: ma prendi in giro?
<Cir0> no
<cristian_c> hai mandato il paste del precedente comando
<cristian_c> invece dell'ultimo
<Ciak> https://imageshack.us/i/po5oRl7ij
<cristian_c> Ciak: non sei in live e non stai usando ubuntu
<Ciak> Wow, ok faccio schifo
<Ciak> Ti hi fatto perdere fin troppo tempo, grazie comunque
<cristian_c> Ciak: per favore, manda almeno il comando sudo fdisk -l
<cristian_c> altrimenti sì che fai perdere tempo
<Cir0> cristian_c: l'ultimo comando dato da terminale risulta cat -n....
<cristian_c> Cir0: eh, no
<cristian_c> leggi cosa ho scritto alle 19:52
<Cir0> cristian_c:  ah ok, allora
<Ciak> L'ho fatto, devo mandare la foto per caso?
<cristian_c> Ciak: usa pastebin
<cristian_c> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian_c> tanto è un comando di terminale
<cristian_c> Ciak: ma se la foto è più semplice, allora manda la foto
<Ciak> Pero la chat la sto usando in un altro pc...
<Ciak> Un modo lo trovo
<cristian_c> ^
<Cir0> cristian_c: scusa
<cristian_c> Cir0: nessun problema, ma hai dato il comando?
<Cir0> cristian_c: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24126311/
<Cir0> impossibile rimuovere?!?
<cristian_c> Cir0: un attimo, che correggo
<Cir0> cristian_c: scusa ma vado a cenare, rimango connesso, a dopo
<cristian_c> Cir0: sudo rm /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/50unattended-upgrades.ucf-old
<Ciak> https://imageshack.us/i/pmS11WVpj
<Ciak> https://imageshack.us/i/pnxT4UHNj
<Ciak> https://imageshack.us/i/pmx4PMHzj
<cristian_c> eccomi
<Ciak> https://imageshack.us/i/plke9Et9j
<Ciak> https://imageshack.us/i/pmqkfslPj
<Ciak> Scusa ma questo era l'unico modo per il codice
<Ciak> Se non vuoi vederlo io capisco, mi hai già aiutato abbastanza
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> Ciak: erovassente
<Ciak> Ok
<cristian_c> ok, aperta
<cristian_c> Ciak: hai anche la live usb collegata?
<Ciak> Si
<cristian_c> comunque stsi usando ubuntu sul sistema installato
<cristian_c> *xubuntu
<Ciak> Vado sulla livello quindi?
<Ciak> *livello
<cristian_c> Ciak: hai la possibilità di avviare la live e mandare una schermata di gparted?
<Ciak> Ok
<cristian_c> coaì vediamo se ci sono peoblemi con il grub
<cristian_c> e verifichiamo il wifi in live
<cristian_c> *con la partizione
<Ciak> Mi dice che ho bisogno dei permessi root
<Ciak> Per far partire gparted
<Ciak> Ah no! Tutto a posto
<Ciak> https://imageshack.us/i/pmaf1i8Tj
<Cir0> cristian_c: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24126450/
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> Cir0: ok, c'è un problema sulla partizione ntfs
<cristian_c> ops
<cristian_c> Ciak: : ok, c'è un problema sulla partizione ntfs
<cristian_c> Cir0: scusa, era per Ciak
<Ciak> Capito...e che si può fare?
<Cir0> cristian_c: ok attendo
<cristian_c> Ciak: hai windows 7?
<cristian_c> Ciak: prova a selezionare la nrfs in gparted e apri i dettagli/informazioni
<Ciak> A voglia
<Ciak> Windows xp
<cristian_c> Cir0: strano, il file era citato nel tuo apt-get update
<cristian_c> Cir0: ma l'ipotesi resta quella dell'inizio
<cristian_c> Cir0: è sempre bene installare ubuntu da zero, piuttosto che effettuare l'avanzamento
<Cir0> cristian_c: cioè? Al momento non la rammento
<cristian_c> Cir0: ti consiglio quello
<cristian_c> Cir0: hai avuto presumibilnente un problema durante l'avanzamento
<cristian_c> che potrebbe dipendere da qualche modifica effettuata alla 14.04
<cristian_c> o anche un crash, o interruzione di corrente o di connessione durante l'avanzamento
<cristian_c> non posso saperlo, non c'ero
<cristian_c> Ciak: mmmmmm
<Cir0> cristian_c: si è bloccato durante l'aggiornamento, non so il perchè
<cristian_c> ahhhh
<cristian_c> Cir0: questo non l'avevi detto
<cristian_c> da 14.04 a 16.04?
<Cir0> poi ha ripreso da solo
<cristian_c> Cir0: il problema è lui
<Cir0> si
<cristian_c> quasi socuramete
<Cir0> Cosa posso fare?
<cristian_c> Cir0: ti consiglio di scaricare la 16.04
<cristian_c> fare un backup dei dati, masterizzare su dvd o creare la usb con rufus
<Cir0> Non ho diski ne pennette
<cristian_c> Ciak: c'è qualche problema con la partizione di xp
<cristian_c> Ciak: quale metodo di installazione di xubuntu avevi scelto?
<cristian_c> Cir0: ....
<Ciak> Intendi se ho sovrapposto il bios?
<cristian_c> Cir0: rimanda: sudo apt-get update
<cristian_c> Cir0: comunque hai avuto peoblemi con l'avanzamento, probabilmente risolvi con un'installazione pulita
<Ciak> Per quanto ne sappia io l'ho installato normalmente
<cristian_c> Ciak: non ho capitoa cosa ti riferisci
<Ciak> No niente...
<Cir0> cristian_c: sta andandooooo
<Cir0> XD
<cristian_c> Ciak: ?
<Ciak> Mi sono confuso un attimo
<cristian_c> Ciak: ti mando una schermata un attimo
<cristian_c> !installazione
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<cristian_c> Ciak: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/InstallareUbuntu?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=07-16.04.png
<Cir0> cristian_c: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24126531/
<Ciak> L'ho installato accanto a windows
<cristian_c> Ciak: ok, però qui in live il wifi funge?
<Ciak> Nope...è come se non esistesse proprio internet
<cristian_c> Cir0: sembra tu abbia dei blocchi sporadici al pc
<cristian_c> Ciak: non hai la possibilità di collegarti ora all'ethernet?
<cristian_c> in modo da poter mandare dei comandi
<cristian_c> in modo più veloce
<Ciak> Dovrei avere un cavo da qualche parte
<Cir0> cristian_c: problemi risolti, ho alzato e pulito il portatile
<cristian_c> Ciak: se è una cosa rapida aì
<cristian_c> *sì
<cristian_c> Cir0: cioè?
<Cir0> cristian_c: tengo il portatile più alto in modo da non soffocarlo
<Cir0> nonostante abbia pulito la ventola
<Ciak> No
<cristian_c> Cir0: direi che la manutenzione è utile nel tuo caso, per evitare ulteriori problemi
<cristian_c> Ciak: allora, digita comunque: lshw -C network
<Cir0> cristian_c: vorrei provare a vedere se parte la wifi
<cristian_c> Ciak: a patto di mandare foto più da vicino e meno sfocste
<cristian_c> sfocate
<cristian_c> Cir0: apri un terminale
<Cir0> aperto
<cristian_c> Cir0: digita: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<cristian_c> Cir0: scusa, ma comw hai fatto l'update senza connessione?
<Ciak> https://imageshack.us/i/pnW4vR6Bj
<Cir0> sto connesso con il filo
<cristian_c> ok
<Cir0> solo col filo
<cristian_c> Ciak: beh, è una broadcom, di solito necessitano l'installazione dei driver proprietari
<cristian_c> Cir0: hai mandato il comando?
<Ciak> Quindi ho per forza bisogno di internet?
<cristian_c> Ciak: nel senso in li e è un problema relativo se hai una broadcom
<cristian_c> Ciak: ora il problema principale ce l'hai con la partizione di xp
<cristian_c> Ciak: puoi fare una prova e reinstallare grub
<cristian_c> !grub
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<cristian_c> col metodo classico
<cristian_c> (non boot repair, non hai uefi)
<Ciak> Oh
<Cir0> cristian_c:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/24126645/
<Ciak> Comunque ho trovato un cavi ethernet, quindi per ora funziona
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> Cir0: digita: lshw -C network | pastebinit
<Cir0> cristian_c:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/24126666/
<Cir0> cristian_c: mi ha detto di prestare attenzione perchè il pc è in modalità super use
<f843d0> Cir0: la scheda Wireless è semplicemente disabilitata
<cristian_c> network DISABLED description: Wireless interface product: RT3290 Wireless 802.11n 1T/1R PCIe
<cristian_c> che bello...
<Ciak> ...
<cristian_c> Ciak: era riferito all'output di ciro
<Ciak> Ah ok
<Ciak> Per un momento mi ero preoccupato
<ciro> cristian_c: le impostazioni nell'interfaccia mi dicono che la wifi è su on ma non mi da le reti
<ciro> cristian_c: dobbiamo abilitarla di terminale forse?
<f843d0> ciro: sudo lshw -C network | pastebinit
<ciro> cristian_c: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24126729/
<f843d0> cristian_c: come puoi vedere a linea 17, è sempre DISABLED
<cristian_c> ciro: prima dell'avanzamento da 14.04 a 16.04 andava bene?
<ciro> si
<cristian_c> ciro: digita: rfkill list | pastebinit
<ciro> alla grande
<cristian_c> incolla il link risultante
<Ciak> Non so cosa fare...
<ciro> cristian_c:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/24126745/
<ciro> cristian_c:  bel sistemino, complimenti a chi ha creato l'applicazione
<ciro> cristian_c:  sto pensando e se riavviassi ?
<f843d0> Ciak: cosa devi fare?
<cristian_c> Ciak: ti avevo dato indicazioni a riguardo
<f843d0> ciro: non credo possa risolvere, ma tentare non guasta
<Ciak> È successo che sono spuntati così tanti messaggi che non trovo più quello che devo fare
<cristian_c> ciro: ti è sparita l'interfaccia wifi
<ciro> sono sempre connesso col cavo eth
<cristian_c> 21:07] <cristian_c> Ciak: nel senso in li e è un problema relativo se hai una broadcom
<cristian_c> [21:07] <cristian_c> Ciak: ora il problema principale ce l'hai con la partizione di xp
<cristian_c> [21:08] <cristian_c> Ciak: puoi fare una prova e reinstallare grub
<cristian_c> [21:08] <cristian_c> !grub
<Ciak> Oh certo
<cristian_c> ciro: forse è dovuto alla simpatica mediatek
<cristian_c> che non ha ottimizzato la scheda
<cristian_c> per linux
<Ciak> Il problema e che non so come bootare la chiavetta su ubuntu
<cristian_c> ciro: procurati un supporto usb o dvd
<cristian_c> Ciak: è quello che hai fatto ora, quando hai avviato la live
<ciro> cristian_c:  se lancio sudo ifconfig wlan0 up ?
<Ciak> Non sto capendo niente...da quello che ho letto dovrei bootare di nuovo la chiavetta no?
<f843d0> ciro: puoi provare, ma non ti darà accesso al device probabilmente
<cristian_c> ciro: sei su 16.04, quindi non si chiama wlan0, probabilmente
<cristian_c> ciro: ifconfig -a | pastebinit
<cristian_c> Ciak: esattamente come hai fatto prima
<cristian_c> e poi procedere con le istruzioni
<Ciak> Ma io prima avevo già la chiavetta
<Ciak> Prima di ubuntu
<cristian_c> ?
<ciro> cristian_c:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/24126806/
<cristian_c> Ciak: non è difficile, procedi in live, visto che ci sei già
<cristian_c> ciro: secondo me, hai avviato la sessione upstart, invece di quella con systemd
<PLAYDIGEMINI> ciao a tutti...posso chiedere un info per l'installazione di ubuntu server?
<cristian_c> PLAYDIGEMINI: dipende, esiste anche un canale dedicato
<cristian_c> !server
<ubot-it> server is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Server
<cristian_c> uhm
<cristian_c> !installazione
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<ciro> cristian_c: proviamo a fare come intuisci, attiviamo systemd
<cristian_c> ciro: nel senso, vai nel grub e verifica quale hai fatto partire
<cristian_c> ma mi sembra tutto strano
<PLAYDIGEMINI> grazie...provo nel canale dedicato
<ciro> cristian_c:  come ci vado?
<cristian_c> ciro: forse la cosa migliore è proprio l'installazione da zero
<cristian_c> ciro: da 14.04 a 16.04 è cambiato il gestore di init, da upstart a syatemd
<cristian_c> non mi sorprende possa avere avuto un infuenza sulle connessioni di rete
<cristian_c> ciro: io vorrei vedere come va il wifi sulla live 16.04
<cristian_c> Ciak: a che punto sei con la guida?
<ciro> non ce l'ho :((((
<cristian_c> ciro: procurati un supporto
<cristian_c> ciro: almeno , manda: dmesg | pastebinit
<ciro> cristian_c:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/24126833/
<PLAYDIGEMINI> scusate qual è il canale della chat su ubuntu server? da web mi fa entrare solo in questo..
<Ciak> Male male..non la capisco molto bene ma ce la farò
<cristian_c> #ubuntu-server
<cristian_c> PLAYDIGEMINI: ma poni qui la tua domanda  , poi vediamo se è il caso di spostarti
<cristian_c> ieee80211 phy0: rt2800pci_set_device_state: Error - Device failed to enter state 4 (-5) [ 202.132565] ieee80211 phy0: rt2800_wait_wpdma_ready: Error - WPDMA TX/RX busy [0x00000068] [ 203.733458] ieee80211 phy0: rt2800_wait_wpdma_ready: Error - WPDMA TX/RX busy [0x00000068]
<cristian_c> ciro: hai quintali di messaggi di questo tipo nel dmesg
<cristian_c> ripetuti all'infinito
<PLAYDIGEMINI> ok grazie...vorrei installare ubuntu server per utilizzare il pc come server nas il pc dove lo voglio installare non ha la possibilità di essere collegato direttamente al router
<cristian_c> PLAYDIGEMINI: hai una minima conoscenza della shell bash?
<PLAYDIGEMINI> di conseguenza una volta installato non ho accesso alla rete e non so come poter configurare il pc per connettersi...nelle guide si parla di iwconfig ma non risulta installato se lancio il comando
<PLAYDIGEMINI> minimale
<ciro> cristian_c:  domani masterizzo e installo la versione 16
<PLAYDIGEMINI> ma se potete consigliarmi una guida o un how to non ho problemi a sbatterci la testa
<Ciak> Grazie dell'aiuto cristian, domani provo ancora
<Ciak> Ho mozilla che crasha continuamente e non riesco a fare niente
<ciro> cristian_c:  grazie mille per tutti i tentativi fatti, a domani, buona notte a te e a tutti
<Ciak> Notte
<cristian_c> PLAYDIGEMINI: che precedenti esperienze hai di linux?
<cristian_c> Ciak: buonotte
<cristian_c> *buonanotte
<PLAYDIGEMINI> poca cosa....avevo imparato all'università ad utilizzare linux e la bash ma sono anni che non la uso
<f843d0> PLAYDIGEMINI: rilevare e configurare una connessione wifi può essere un'operazione non esattamente banale
<cristian_c> PLAYDIGEMINI: forse prima di gettarti a capofitto nel gestire un server, dovresti fare un ripassino
<cristian_c> !comandi
<ubot-it> trovi i comandi base su http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/ComandiBase - Gestione di File e Directory: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/ComandiBase#gestionefiledirectory - Terminale e File Manager: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/RigaDiComando
<f843d0> PLAYDIGEMINI: e comunque, aldilà dei ripassi, la macchina deve essere connessa alla rete per non affrontare una vera impresa titanica
<cristian_c> ciro: meglio provarla in live
<f843d0> PLAYDIGEMINI: ti consiglio di lavorare in quel senso, prima di tutto
<cristian_c> ancora prima che installarla
<PLAYDIGEMINI> capisco....immaginavo che non ci fosse una soluzione rapida. in realtà sarebbe per un uso in casa per gestione dati e media center...a questo punto proverò utilizzando interfacce più semplici come lubuntu
<cristian_c> PLAYDIGEMINI: sì, in genere i server sono collegati via cavo
<cristian_c> o comunque tramite apparecchiature di rete: switch, ecc.....
<cristian_c> PLAYDIGEMINI: sì, meglio la versione desktop
<cristian_c> da usare come server
<f843d0> Ma anche in quel caso, è facile si debba avere accesso alla rete per configurare il wifi
<PLAYDIGEMINI> sulla versione desktop la rete wifi la trova...è che l'ultima versione essendo il minipc datato era un po lenta...ma proverò qualche versione più leggera
<f843d0> PLAYDIGEMINI: puoi anche provare a tornare qui connesso alla rete
<cristian_c> PLAYDIGEMINI: beh, lubuntu, restando sulle flavour ufficiali, è la più leggera
<f843d0> PLAYDIGEMINI: seguirti senza alcuni strumenti è troppo laborioso. Tra l'altro, in merito, meglio se fai nel weekend. Servirà tempo
<f843d0> PLAYDIGEMINI: siccome vuoi configurare un server, la grafica andrebbe contro la concezione ortodossa di server.
<Mr_Pan> PLAYDIGEMINI, al limite usa webadmin
<Mr_Pan> Webmin scusa
<PLAYDIGEMINI> era il punto di partenza essendo il pc datato togliere tutti gli orpellii :) devo capire se riesco a connetterlo alla rete con il cavo altrimenti proverò a configurare con lubuntu un mini server
<Mr_Pan> ciao f843d0
<PLAYDIGEMINI> grazie mille per il supporto...a questo punto farò delle prove per capire quale versione desktop è la migliore in termini di performance sul minipc
#ubuntu-it 2017-03-07
<ronnyspd> ciao, qualcuno potrebbe indicarmi come installare bumblebee su ubuntu 16.10?
<ronnyspd> ho la sceda video nvidia gforce gt 540m e penso intel  hd 3000
<ronnyspd> c'è nessuno?
<greyzard> è normale che openshot vada in crash ogni due pico-secondi? è un problema risolvibile, oppure conoscete uno o più programmi di montaggio video stabili? non pretendo lo stesso livello dei programmi commerciali
<akis24> greyzard: normale non è di sicuro ma servono informazioni dettagliate  che errore ? versione di ubuntu ?  hai provato ad avviarlo da terminale e vedere che errore hai ?
<ExPBoy> e come l'hai installato?
<greyzard> ubuntu 14.04, installato tramite ubuntu software center
<ExPBoy> 14.04?
<greyzard> lo faceva anche con le precedenti
<ExPBoy> hai mai pensato di aggiornare il sistema?
<greyzard> si,ma insiste
<ExPBoy> ?
<greyzard> dici che avrò più fortuna con le versioni più aggiornate della 16.04? :-D
<greyzard> insiste a crashare
<greyzard> a leggere su internet sembra proprio openshot in se a dare problemi
<akis24> greyzard: prova kdenlive  e vedi come va'
<greyzard> stavo pensando a quello ed a pitivi che sembra simile, con la differenza che non si trascina dietro le dipendenze grafiche di KDE
<akis24> prova pure
<greyzard> proverò! :-D scusate se non sono stato specifico, più che altro volevo capire se sono sfortunato io (e quegli che cercano soluzioni nei vari forum) oppure se si tratta di un caso patologico
<akis24> greyzard: qualche problema potrebbe essere legato alla versione che usi
<ExPBoy> o anche all'hardware
<gigirock> greyzard, esiste anche project-x che non penso sia nei repo ma e' molto potente
<greyzard> non escludo i problemi di compatibilità hardware, anche se a giudicare dalle numerose esperienze negative online sembra che vada in crash a tutti
<greyzard> mi rendo conto comunque di non avere abbastanza dati in mano per trovare una soluzione certa, proverò a farmi coraggio ed eventualmente a salvare ogni due secondi dopo aver installato la versione 2.0 tramite il repository preso dal sito ufficiale magari riprovando anche la versione LTS più recente di Ubuntu
<gigirock> !info avidemux
<greyzard> avviandolo da terminale e riportando eventuali problemi
<gigirock> greyzard, esistono diverse alternative per il video editing ma per eseguire tali programmi ci vuole potenza di calcolo memoria e dischi adeguati
<greyzard> capito, provo ad elencare i componenti del mio computer?
<greyzard> Scheda madre Asrock B75M R 2.0, Processore: i7-3770K, SSD: Sandisk Ultra II, Scheda Video: Nvidia Geforce 770 GTX, 8 GB di ram
<gigirock> greyzard, con quella configurazione puoi usare qualsiasi programma , prova quelli ufficiali che trovi nei repo
<greyzard> provo a fare quello che mi avete suggerito (aggiornare ubuntu, installare i programmi di montaggio video da altre fonti ed avviare da terminale per vedere eventuali errori)
<greyzard> ci si rivede in futuro! :-)
<alessandroalb> buongiorno
<alessandroalb> utilizzo ubuntu 16.04 con gnome shell, dopo aver dato invio al login, con gdm, dove posso vedere i log per eventuali errori ?
<akis24> alessandroalb:  questo è il percorso →  /var/log
<ronnyspd> qualcuno potrebbe indicarmi come installare gnome 3.20 su ubuntu 16.10
<ronnyspd> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2016/05/install-gnome-3-20-ubuntu-16-04-lts ho provato questa guida ma non è cambiato nulla
<ronnyspd> c'è nessuno?
<gigirock> When your system comes back up remember to select the GNOME session from the login screen and login as usual. per ronnyspd ..... quando torna
<Ciak> Ho fatto il dual boot ma Grub non mi fa andare su windows, si carica e dopo un po schermata blu e riavvio. ho un Compaq mini 110 con windows xp. Che posso fare?
<Yoshimai> Grub non mi fa piu accedere a windows quindi sono bloccato a ubuntu che senza cavo ethernet non si connette a internet
<Yoshimai> se qualcuno mi puo spiegare se c'e un modo per disinstallare ubuntu completamente da ubuntu stesso
<Yoshimai> e avere solo windows
<Yoshimai> qualcuno?
<fabio_cc> !nessuno | Yoshimai
<ubot-it> Yoshimai: se nessuno parla in canale non significa che non ci siano utenti attivi. Fate la vostra domanda  tecnica e se qualcuno vorrà rispondervi lo farà
<Yoshimai> beh...lo avevo capito
<fabio_cc> Yoshimai, in che senso grub non ti fa più accedere a windows? spiegati meglio
<Yoshimai> Se provo a bootare Windows mi da una schermata blu e si riavvia il pc...
<fabio_cc> Yoshimai, fai una foto
<fabio_cc> Yoshimai, http://prnt.sc/
<Yoshimai> non riesco, è una questione di secondi proprio
<Yoshimai> schermata blu un attimo e poi si riavvia
<fabio_cc> Yoshimai, non è un problema di grub, ma di windows, riavvio dopo schermata blu è un classico
<fabio_cc> Yoshimai, non riguarda il supporto ubuntu
<Yoshimai> ma prima non succedeva...
<Yoshimai> vorrei almeno disinstallare ubuntu pero non so come si fa
<fabio_cc> Yoshimai, un sistema operativo non si disinstalla
<fabio_cc> Yoshimai, ripristina o reinstalla windows
<Yoshimai> beh...quindi non ci posso fare niente?
<fabio_cc> Yoshimai, una volta sistemato windows, formatterai le partizioni di ubuntu
<Yoshimai> ma ci sono programmi per bootare chiavette su ubuntu?
<fabio_cc> Yoshimai, ma cosa c'entra ubuntu per fare il boot da chiavetta? imposta il bios e avvia il pc con la chiavetta inserita
<Yoshimai> vabbe...
<Yoshimai> grazie
<cristian_c> 'vabbé'
<fabio_cc> Yoshimai, qual è il problema?
<Yoshimai> non so che fare
<cristian_c> per cosa?
<fabio_cc> Yoshimai, ok ma non ti trovi nel posto giusto, qui sei off topic
<Yoshimai> scusatemi se sembro maleducato, ma veramente mi dispiace non poter usare il pc
<fabio_cc> !chat | Yoshimai
<ubot-it> Yoshimai: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Yoshimai> certo
<Dario1234567890> Ciao, nellinstallazione di lubuntu metto come estensione di root e home ext4 con journaling?
<fabio_cc> Dario1234567890, il file system di default è quello
<Dario1234567890> Grazie
<calogero> buona sera ho istallato ubuntu 16.10 in modalità dual boot mantenendo windows 10 ma alla ripartenza se voglio partire con windows mi da l'errore nell'eseguire fwsetup  mi dite cosa si può fare ?
<cristian_c> calogero: hai errore selezionando il windows loader dal grub?
<calogero> si
<cristian_c> subito dopo aver installato ubuntu?
<calogero> si
<calogero> ubuntu funziona regolarmente
<cristian_c> calogero: come hai eseguito l'installazione, quale opzione hai scelto durante la procedura?
<calogero> istallazione su pc ha fatto le due partizioni ecc..
<cristian_c> calogero: quindi hai scelto l'opzione 'installa accanto a windows' dal menù?
<cristian_c> il tutto automaticamente
<calogero> si
<calogero> secondo te devo rifare l'istallazione ?
<cristian_c> calogero: vorrei capire se è andata a buon fine senza errori
<cristian_c> calogero: pupi entrare in chat da live?
<cristian_c> (m anche da siatema)
<calogero> sono in ciat da sistema
<cristian_c> calogero: digita: sudo apt-get install gparted
<Dario1234567890> Ciao ho appena installato lubuntu. in live era perfetto mentre ora la risoluzione è tutta sfocata, se apro il menu e metto tutto automatico va bene, ma al riavvio torna così
<Dario1234567890> infatti ora che l'ho riavviato non mi ha mantenuto i valori che avevo messo io
<Dario1234567890> che poi i valori pare che sono gli stessi di default, ma se io ne metto un altro e poi torno su quello di default si vede bene, altriimenti no
<calogero> mi fa vedere il modulo d'istallazione
<calogero> di   gparted
<cristian_c> calogero: spiegati meglio
<cristian_c> Dario1234567890: versione di lubuntu, modello di cpu e gpu precisi
<cristian_c> quantità di ram, pc uefico non uefi
<calogero> mi mostra l'icona del modulo che esegue l'istallazione
<fabio_cc> Dario1234567890, che scheda video hai?
<fabio_cc> cristian_c, scusa non avevo visto la tua risposta
<Dario1234567890> forse ho trovato la soluzione nel forum, nel caso torno e vi dico tutto, grazie ciao
<dario123456> eccomi, niente non ha funzionato quella soluzione, come vedo quelle info?
<calogero> le partizioni sono state create senza errori ne ho modificato la dimensione in fase di creazione riducendo lo spazio di ubuntu comunque a 30 giga
<dario123456> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2260082 tra l'altro ho seguito questa guida ma non so che ho fatto
<dario123456> https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2260082 quindi ho seguito questa cosa ma non ha funzionato, che posso fare?
<dario123456> mi avete chiesto cpu e gpu ma non conosco i comadni per vederle
<cristian_c> calogero: ah, da software center
<cristian_c> calogero: manda una schermata
<cristian_c> !image | calogero
<ubot-it> calogero: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<dario123456> nessuno?
<calogero> non posso il server di imagebin è chiuso per manutenzione
<akis24> !image | calogero
<ubot-it> calogero: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<akis24> uhm
<calogero> volevo provare ad eseguire il comando fwsetup ho letto qualcosa sul forum
<calogero> lo hai mai fatto
<akis24> spe' calogero ti diciamo subito dove postare immagine
<dario123456> nessuno mi saprebbe dire come risolvere il problema che all'avvio lubuntu ha una risoluzione sbagliata e devo cambiarla a mano? ho già seguito quella guida sul forum senza successo
<fabio_cc> dario123456, cerca di essere più rispettoso, entri qua chiedi, qualcuno ti inizia a dare supporto e tu esci dicendo che forse hai trovato la soluzione sul forum. Poi non la trovi quindi torni qua. Ottimo
<akis24> calogero:  metti qui l'immagine   http://prnt.sc/
<dario123456> ma sul forum stavo leggendo mica cheidendo
<dario123456> va bene allora non leggo nulla da me. aspetto che mi dite tutto voi come un bambino
<dario123456> fabio_cc:  io allora aspetto eh, ho chiuso tutte le finestre non leggo più nulla se non voi
<cristian_c> dario123456: un attimo
<cristian_c> dario123456: apri un terminale
<dario123456> grazie
<cristian_c> dario123456: digita: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<dario123456> fatto
<cristian_c> dario123456: sudo lshw | pastebinit
<dario123456> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24132035/
<dario123456> cristian_c: ecco
<cristian_c> product: Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.20GHz
<dario123456> sì
<dario123456> ?
<cristian_c> è il processore
<dario123456> in che senso
<calogero> ho postato l'immagine
<dario123456> se io apro il menu e cambio risoluzione si vede bene
<dario123456> il problema è che dovrei rifarlo a ogni riavvio
<akis24> calogero:  e il link per vederla lo posti qui ?
<cristian_c> calogero: dacci il link alla foto
<cristian_c> dario123456: un attimo
<akis24> dario123456: ma dopo aver cambiato risoluzione la applichi  e poi salvi ?
<cristian_c> product: G73 [GeForce 7300 GT]
<cristian_c> con nouveau, ovviamente
<dario123456> si la applico e la salvo, ma la cosa strana è che io non la cambio. rimetto la stessa, la sposto su un altra e poi ritorno s quella e si vede bene
<dario123456> o almeno credo peché le impostazioni rimetto su quelle
<akis24> dario123456:  si fatica a seguirti su quello che fai di preciso
<akis24> dario123456:  imposta la risoluzione che va bene applichi salvi e riavvii  e basta
<dario123456> allora, apro il menu, da gui, cambio risoluzione e ne metto una peggiore e si vede peggio ancora, poi ritorno su quella di defualt e si vede bene
<dario123456> ma al riavvio non la conserva
<dario123456> o meglio al riavvio indica la stessa, ma si vede male, se io invece sposto su un'altra e ritorno poi su quella si vede bene. è evidente la differenza, enorme
<dario123456> boh provo a fare qualche altro riavvio, magari sbaglio qualcosa, grazie per il supporto
<dario123456> se continuo ad avere problemi ritorno, sperando che qualcuno non si offenda
<calogero> link :/home/peppino/Immagini/Schermata del 2017-03-07 18-50-11.png
<cristian_c> calogero: scusa, eh
<cristian_c> 18:43] <akis24> calogero:  metti qui l'immagine   http://prnt.sc/
<calogero> già fatto
<calogero> vi avevo informato
<akis24> eh calogero  se non posti il lin kdella pagina come la vediamo noi ????
<cristian_c> calogero: avevi informato di imagebin, non del link dato da akis
<akis24> calogero:  in poche parole lo posti il link della pagina web su cui hai postato l'immagine ?
<akis24> eh madonna neanche con la tortura si riesce ad averlo
<maledettarisoluz> akis24: nulla, c'è sempre il problema
<cristian_c> maledettarisoluz: cerca di trovare nick meno polemici ;)
<maledettarisoluz> quando riavvio la risoluzione dovrebbe essere quella credo, ma di fatto si vede tutto sfocato
<cristian_c> maledettarisoluz: apri un terminale
<maledettarisoluz> ma era per scherzare
<maledettarisoluz> vorrei risolvere
<cristian_c> maledettarisoluz: ora è sfocata=
<cristian_c> ?
<maledettarisoluz> anche perché sennò dovrei rimettere xp
<maledettarisoluz> sì è sfocata
<cristian_c> calogero: per favore, carica la foto da qualche parte nel web, e mandaci il link
<cristian_c> ecco
<cristian_c> maledettarisoluz: hai apetto il terminale?
<cristian_c> maledettarisoluz: ubuntu non è una costrizione
<maledettarisoluz> certo
<cristian_c> maledettarisoluz: sentiti libero di usare il sistema operativo che preferisci
<cristian_c> maledettarisoluz: digita: xrandr -q | pastebinit
<maledettarisoluz> mi si è impallata anche la fotocamera dell'iphone ora, un secondo
<maledettarisoluz> ma io voglio usare lubuntu
<cristian_c> maledettarisoluz: fammi capire
<maledettarisoluz> ma essendo per mia madre, non posso darglielo che le fa enire il mal di testa
<cristian_c> hai un pentium 4 come pc e un iphone come smartphone?
<cristian_c> chiusa parentesi
<maledettarisoluz> è di mia madre
<maledettarisoluz> https://thepasteb.in/p/pghQmv5ZNpWCR
<maledettarisoluz> guarda iul nome utente poi se non ci credi
<cristian_c> maledettarisoluz: perché mandi un link con all'interno un altro link?
<cristian_c> tipo scatole cinesi
<maledettarisoluz> perche ho sbagliato ahaha
<cristian_c> maledettarisoluz: cerca di prendere di più sul serio questo canale ;)
<cristian_c> manda il link a psstebin, qui
<maledettarisoluz> lo sto facendo infatti
<maledettarisoluz> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24132135/
<akis24> maledettarisoluz:  posta un immagine qui dello schermo  http://prnt.sc/    e postaci il link della pagina  qui in canale cosi vediamo anche noi
<maledettarisoluz> mi avete preso di mira senza motivo, solo perché ero andato a leggere sul forum
<cristian_c> ok, quindi sei alla risoluzione massima, in questo momento
<cristian_c> non sembra un problema di risoluzione
<cristian_c> maledettarisoluz: per favore concentrati, e non fare supposizioni azzardste
<maledettarisoluz> ma in live era tutto ok comunque
<akis24> maledettarisoluz: hai monitor a tubo catodico per caso ?
<cristian_c> maledettarisoluz: sì, ma non è la risoluzione il problema, è qualcos'altro
<maledettarisoluz> no
<akis24> e ce la posti una foto dello schermo come ti ho chiesto prima ?
<akis24> maledettarisoluz:  posta un immagine qui dello schermo  http://prnt.sc/    e postaci il link della pagina  qui in canale cosi vediamo anche noi
<maledettarisoluz> eh sto caricando
<maledettarisoluz> ho la connessione lenta
<akis24> bene aspettiamo fiduciosi
<maledettarisoluz> comunque io avevo uncommentato quella riga di qulla guida
<maledettarisoluz> ma non me la carica, faccio su img.ur
<maledettarisoluz> entro anche da un altro pc così faccio prima
<cristian_c> imgur è ok
<cristian_c> dalmiopc: ....
<akis24> bene era il pc veloce ottimo maledettarisoluz
<secondoaccesso> http://i.imgur.com/bAPDZzI.jpg
<secondoaccesso> http://i.imgur.com/AhknT1k.jpg
<secondoaccesso> akis24: cristian_c
<akis24> eh secondoaccesso  quanta fretta .. e quale sarebbe il problema della risoluzione a me sembra a posto
<maledettarisoluz> eh non proprio visto che se sposto su un altra e poi rimetto la sua, diventa tutto un altro mondo. i caratteri più fini e definiti
<maledettarisoluz> se vuoi posso fare una foto anche cambiandola
<cristian_c> 'su un'altra' <- ?
<akis24> maledettarisoluz:  al secondo link si vede una buona risoluzione senza dubbio
<maledettarisoluz> si cristian una a caso e poi torno su questa
<maledettarisoluz> https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2260082 comunque prima ho seguito sta guida pensando di risolvere, cosa ho fatto? mi conviene rimettere come stava prima?
<akis24> certo rimetti tutto a posto maledettarisoluz
<maledettarisoluz> vabbè commento quella riga e basta
<maledettarisoluz> ok ho rimesso come stava grazie
<maledettarisoluz> ma non c'è un modo da terminale per vedere che risolzuione sto usando ora e poi quando vedo meglio?
<cristian_c> maledettarisoluz: il modo è leggibile nel paste di prima
<cristian_c> ti è stato ampiamente spiegato che non è un problema di risoluzione, ammesso che ci sia un problema
<maledettarisoluz> eh ok ma come faccio a avere i caratteri bene senza switchare risoluzione ogni volta che accendo
<cristian_c> !ttf
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'ttf'
<cristian_c> !font
<ubot-it> Installazione: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmbienteGrafico/InstallareCaratteri - Caratteri Microsoft: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmbienteGrafico/CaratteriMicrosoft
<cristian_c> mmmm
<maledettarisoluz> la differenza c'è ed è ernome non sono pazzo
<cristian_c> l'aliasing dei font
<cristian_c> questo è il punto, no la risoluzione dello schermo
<maledettarisoluz> dici?
<maledettarisoluz> provo a riavviare un'altra volta ho fatto anche la foto coi caratteri messi meglio mo ti mando tutto
<cristian_c> Ciak: ola
<Ciak> Scusatemi se sono sul posto sbagliato ma ho veramente bisogno di aiuto
<Ciak> Tutti dicono che devo andare da un'altra parte ma non so che cazzo fare
<secondoaccesso> http://i.imgur.com/dx8PJRI.jpg PRIMA cristian_c
<secondoaccesso> http://i.imgur.com/uNga1Oh.jpg DOPO cristian_c
<Ciak> Se provo ad avviare windows dal grub mi parte una bsod e si riavvia il pc
<Ciak> Ora...so che non e colpa di ubuntu i di grub ma non so dove andare a chiedere
<secondoaccesso> cristian_c: confronta i nomi alla sinistra della chat
<cristian_c> Ciak: che nick usavi?
<Ciak> Dove?
<cristian_c> qui
<Ciak> Quando?
<secondoaccesso> hai visto cristian? la vedi la differenza?
<cristian_c> oggi
<Ciak> Questo
<cristian_c> secondoaccesso: un attimo
<Ciak> È la seconda volta che entro oggi
<cristian_c> Join: Yoshimai [gateway/web/cgi-irc/kiwiirc.com/ip.79.31.96.219]
<cristian_c> direi proprio di no
<Ciak> Non mi sono reso conto
<cristian_c> di avere un altro nick?
<Ciak> No
<Ciak> Quello e il mio nick che uso nei giochi
<Ciak> Ma che differenza fa?
<cristian_c> secondoaccesso: ho visto la prima, fammi aprire la seconda, un attimo
<cristian_c> Ciak: che in preceenza, col nick Ciak ti era ststo già detto cosa fare per cancellare ubuntu
<cristian_c> e 'nessuno mi ha risposto' non è proprio quello che è accaduto
<Ciak> fatto sta
<cristian_c> in questo canale
<Ciak> Che io di queste robe non ne capisco un cazzo
<Ciak> Ieri quello che mi hai inviato ho provato a farlo
<Ciak> Ma non sapevo che cosa fare
<cristian_c> secondoaccesso: quindi il secondo è ok e il primo no?
<cristian_c> Ciak: che dipende da cosa devi fare
<cristian_c> Ciak: per cancellare windows sul disco principale, basta che entri in ubuntu live
<Ciak> Qualsiasi cosa che mi faccia andare su windows...devo portare una copia della mia tesina per fine aprile ma non so come fare
<cristian_c> cancelli le partizioni di windows
<cristian_c> che era quanto hai chiesto nell'altro canale
<Ciak> Avevo chiesto il contrario
<Ciak> Di cancellare ubuntu
<cristian_c> e vuoi formattare windows perché da grub dici non riesci ad accedere
<cristian_c> no no, avevi proprio scritto 'come formattare windows da ubuntu', almeno nell'altro canale, oggi
<Ciak> Hai capito sbagliato, volevo cancellare ubuntu da ubuntu per accedere a windows
<cristian_c> Ciak: e in ogni caso se ora vuoi cancellare ubuntu, mi pare che anche quedta domanda sia stata esaudita
<cristian_c> lo fai direttamente dall'installazione di windows, cancellando le partizioni di ubuntu
<Ciak> Se sapessi come fare
<Ciak> Non ho il cd di installazione windows
<cristian_c> Ciak: pupi anche cancellare ubuntu da ubuntu, se pensi che risolva...
<cristian_c> Ciak: quindi non puoi reinstallare windows?
<Ciak> No
<cristian_c> Ciak:per cancellare ubunu da ubuntu basta che entri in live e cancelli le partizioni ubuntu, come scritto prima
<cristian_c> that's it
<cristian_c> (da gparted)
<cristian_c> devi andare in live proprio perché il sistema sul disco non dev'essere in esecuzione
<cristian_c> Ciak: ovviamente non sto dicendo che se cancelli ubuntu, windows si avvii
<Ciak> Ok...
<Ciak> Fa niente
<Ciak> Grazie
<cristian_c> e no m'ha fatto parlare dell'mbr
<cristian_c> e di grub
<cristian_c> *non
<DarioLubuntu> cristian_c: comunque cercando online trovo un sacco di gente che la pensa come me, ovvero dicono che lubuntu non ricorda la risoluzione impostata infatti dicono come metterla permanente ma non sono capace
<DarioLubuntu> cristian_c: sembrerebbe il mio problema https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2194268
<DarioLubuntu> però non ho quel file io quando eseguo quel comando
<cristian_c> DarioLubuntu: uso lubuntu da più di 5 anni
<cristian_c> continuativamente
<DarioLubuntu> potremmo provare a creare uno script in bash che imposta la risoluzione che dico a ogni avvio?
<DarioLubuntu> cristian_c: che ti devo dire, vorrei risolvere. così non è utilizzabile sennò, a chi lo usa gli viene sicuramente il mal di testa
<cristian_c> DarioLubuntu: per favore non insistere con la risoluzione
<cristian_c> non hai neanche risposto alla domanda
<DarioLubuntu> sto diventando matto non so che fare anche perché non ne capisco tanto io, so solo che se vado a fare come ti ho detto a ogni riavvio la risoluzione è buona
<DarioLubuntu> vabbè ma allora che è?
<cristian_c> DarioLubuntu: il comando di prima dava una certa risoluzione dello schermo
<cristian_c> e hai detto che invece andava male
<DarioLubuntu> si ma in qualche modo si dovrà risolvere
<cristian_c> rileggi pure il paste se non credi
<DarioLubuntu> o devo insegnare a mia madre a swithcare tra le risoluzioni a ogni riavvio? vorrei evitare questo
<cristian_c> DarioLubuntu: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24132135/
<DarioLubuntu> ok, ma vorrei solo risolvere questa cosa e fare in modo che all'avvio sia così di default e non devo switchare
<cristian_c> VGA-1 connected 1280x1024+0+0 (normal left inverted right x axis y axis) 338mm x 270mm
<DarioLubuntu> cristian_c: non c'è niente da fare?
<cristian_c> mi sembra ok come risoluzione, per un pentium 4
<cristian_c> DarioLubuntu: per aumentare la risoluzione oltre 1280x1024?
<cristian_c> sì, cambiare pc
<DarioLubuntu> si ok, ma io parlo del fatto che fa schifo apppena accendo e se metto su una peggiore e poi ritorno su questa che hai detto tu ora è perfetto
<DarioLubuntu> perché?
<cristian_c> e mavari usare hdmi
<cristian_c> DarioLubuntu: no .mi avevi detto che con quella risoluzione andava male
<DarioLubuntu> ma scusa perché dovrei cambiare pc, non sono d'accordo... ti ho spiegato ancora una volta che se switcho su una più bassa e poi rimetto quella che hai detto tu è perfetto
<DarioLubuntu> vorrei che fosse così di default
<cristian_c> DarioLubuntu: il pentium 4 non è maggiorenne, ma quasi...
<DarioLubuntu> allora quando io accendo, mi dice che sta su quella, ma si vede male. io switcho su una inferiore che si vede ancora peggio, torno su quella e si vede bene!
<cristian_c> lha quasi l'etò per votare
<cristian_c> *età
<cristian_c> DarioLubuntu: per aumentare la risoluzione oltre 1280x1024?
<cristian_c> vuoi una risoluzione superiore a quella?
<DarioLubuntu> si ok, avrei capito se c'erano problemi. questo mi sembra più qualche cosa software visto che la risolvo io a manina a ogni riavvio
<DarioLubuntu> boh non mi segui
<DarioLubuntu> quella va bene
<DarioLubuntu> ma a ogni riavvio mi tocca spostarmi una inferiore e ritornare su quella affinché non si veda tutto sfocato
<cristian_c> DarioLubuntu: quindi non hai un problema di risoluzione bassa
<cristian_c> molto semplicemente
<DarioLubuntu> qui secondo me c'entra poco il processore visto che la risolvo io a mano la cosa
<cristian_c> proprio come ti era stato spiegato
<DarioLubuntu> vorrei solo automatizzarla
<cristian_c> DarioLubuntu: e allora è il font
<DarioLubuntu> cristian_c:  non lo so neanche io che ho, sennò non chiedevo qui, so solo che si identico come porzioni occupate di schermo e grandezza, ma tutto sfocato
<cristian_c> DarioLubuntu: ma ti stavo chiedendo:
<cristian_c> DarioLubuntu: con quale programma si verifica il problema?
<DarioLubuntu> ma perché cambia quando mi sposto a un'altra risoluzione e torno su quella scusa? e comunque non credo il font perché mi pare anche  alle icone succeda
<DarioLubuntu> con tutto!
<DarioLubuntu> tutto il sistema
<cristian_c> fammi aprire il link che hai postato
<DarioLubuntu> io sinceramente non voglio tornare a xp per una stronzata del genere, vorrei risovere
<cristian_c> DarioLubuntu: si usa il sistema con cui ti trovi meglio
<cristian_c> e che fa quello che ti serve
<DarioLubuntu> anche perché mia madre preferisce linux peché glielo ho fatto provare in live, ma non era così in live
<cristian_c> DarioLubuntu: quale lubuntu stai usando?
<cristian_c> e quake kernel usi?
<DarioLubuntu> se riusciamo a risolvere ti faccio una statua
<DarioLubuntu> la lts
<DarioLubuntu> il kernel l'ho aggiornato dopo l'installazione
<DarioLubuntu> se mi dai i comandi ti dico tutto
<cristian_c> DarioLubuntu: il link che hai postato non c'entra assolutamente niente col problema riscontrato da te
<cristian_c> nel thred l'utente chiede come salvare la risoluzione
<DarioLubuntu> per farti capire, le proporzioni dello schermo sono identiche, ma prima che faccio quellaoperazione sembra come vedere con gli occhiali ingrassati, tutto sfocato. però le proporzioni sono le stesse. non so come spiegarti
<cristian_c> *thread
<cristian_c> DarioLubuntu: di lts ce ne sono varie
<cristian_c> cerca di essere conapevole di quale lubuntu hai installato
<DarioLubuntu> boh, non so che fare allora :'(
<cristian_c> installi sistemi che non conosci ad altre persone?
<DarioLubuntu> beh l'ultima disponibile l'ho presa ieri. con che comando lo vedo?
<cristian_c> ti ho chiesto versione di lubuntu e versione del kernel
<DarioLubuntu> non conosco?
<cristian_c> se non sai dare queste informazioni, direi che non conosci ubuntu/lubuntu
<DarioLubuntu> ok io ti stavo chiedendo come vederlo. cerco su google
<cristian_c> DarioLubuntu: lsb_release -a
<cristian_c> DarioLubuntu: uname -a
<DarioLubuntu> https://thepasteb.in/p/pghQmvP6KoKUR
<DarioLubuntu> come ti dicevo
<cristian_c> DarioLubuntu: i driver nouveau comunque tendono ad essere un po' buggati, sopratutto su vecchie schede
<DarioLubuntu> 4.8.0-39-generic
<cristian_c> intendo la gt 7300
<cristian_c> potrebbe essere un problema dei driver video,  a è solo un'ipotesj
<DarioLubuntu> ma i driver funzionano visto che è perfetto
<DarioLubuntu> il problema è che devo fare quel casino prima
<cristian_c> DarioLubuntu: se è perfetto, allora non hai più domande da fare ;)
<DarioLubuntu> perfetto dopo che faccio quella cosa
<DarioLubuntu> non capisco se vi divertite a prendere per il culo gli utenti, sono due ore che mi fai supercazzole
<cristian_c> ma se c'è un problema, questo non esclude la presenza di un bug, cerca di ragionare....
<cristian_c> DarioLubuntu: ah, sì, io?
<cristian_c> rileggiti pure tuttp il log per definire chi fa supercazzole o meno
<cristian_c> DarioLubuntu: se non hai voglia, fa niente
<cristian_c> in bocca al lupo per tuttp
<DarioLubuntu> eh.. mi chiedi la versione, ti chiedo i comandi per vederla, non me li dici e mi dici che io non ti dico la versione
<cristian_c> *tutto
<DarioLubuntu> crepi
<cristian_c> DarioLubuntu: li hai mandati solo poco fa i risultati
<DarioLubuntu> quindi smetti di aiutarmi?
<cristian_c> non la prima volta che l'ho chiesto
<cristian_c> e per favore, concentrati se vuoi ricevere supporto, piuttosto che inquinare il canale
<DarioLubuntu> ma ti chiedevo i comandi non me li dicevi
<DarioLubuntu> mi sto concentrando
<cristian_c> stai utilizzando 16.04.2
<DarioLubuntu> chiedevo se si può fare uno script o qualche cosa per automatizzare quella cosa che faccio a mano
<cristian_c> con kernel 3.8.0
<DarioLubuntu> uno script che cambia risoluzione e torna su quella?
<cristian_c> qhando hai installato la 16.04?
<DarioLubuntu> è quello che faccio io a mano
<DarioLubuntu> oggi
<DarioLubuntu> non è l'l'ultima lts?
<cristian_c> DarioLubuntu: se vuoi fare doppio switch tramite script non è impossibile
<cristian_c> basta che inserisci i comandi xrandr nello script
<cristian_c> un attimo
<DarioLubuntu> ci possiamo provare?
<cristian_c> DarioLubuntu: è scritto nella guida wiki di ubuntu a xorg
<DarioLubuntu> vorrei fare quello che faccio a mano. io a mano la metto su una più bassa e poi la rimetto su quella
<cristian_c> !info xorg
<ubot-it> quantal is not a valid distribution []
<cristian_c> !xorg
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/ConfigurareXorg
<cristian_c> DarioLubuntu: rimanda il paste di xrandr
<cristian_c> DarioLubuntu: xrandr -q | pastebinit
<DarioLubuntu> ora mando
<DarioLubuntu> comunque non so fare script bash, sarebbe la prima volta
<cristian_c> DarioLubuntu: e qui non se ne fa supporto
<DarioLubuntu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24132463/
<DarioLubuntu> ah ok
<cristian_c> ti si dice quale comando dare però
<DarioLubuntu> ho capito
<DarioLubuntu> comnque adesso la visione è buona
<DarioLubuntu> perché ho fatto quella operazione
<DarioLubuntu> così come è ora vedo bene, che sarebbe già da prima di dare il comando
<cristian_c> DarioLubuntu: xrandr --output VGA-1 --mode 1024x768
<cristian_c> DarioLubuntu: forse ho capito il problema di cui soffre il sistema
<cristian_c> il refresh rate
<cristian_c> DarioLubuntu: avevi provato cambiando il refresh rate?
<DarioLubuntu> ok
<DarioLubuntu> lo mettevo su auto
<DarioLubuntu> visto che non so neanche cos'è
<cristian_c> DarioLubuntu: per reimpostare: xrandr --output VGA1 --mode 1280x1024
<cristian_c> questi sono i comandi
<DarioLubuntu> ma resta il fatto che al riavvio non persisteva
<cristian_c> ma forse puoi direnzionare al meglio il problema provando a cambiare il refresh rate, ma restando sulla stessa risoluzione
<DarioLubuntu> devo dare il comando di prima e poi questo?
<cristian_c> DarioLubuntu: hai letto ciò che ho scritto?
<cristian_c> DarioLubuntu: xrandr --output VGA-1 --mode 1024x768
<cristian_c> DarioLubuntu: per reimpostare: xrandr --output VGA1 --mode 1280x1024
<DarioLubuntu> non è che hai dimenticato il trattino prma dell'uno?=
<cristian_c> questi erano i comandi per cambiare a 1024x768 e poi di nuovo a 1280x1024
<DarioLubuntu> nel secondo
<cristian_c> cioè quello che avevi chiesto tu
<cristian_c> sì, scusa
<cristian_c> DarioLubuntu: per reimpostare: xrandr --output VGA-1 --mode 1280x1024
<DarioLubuntu> hai cambiato solo il trattino?
<cristian_c> DarioLubuntu: ma fidati, fai una prova col refresh senza cambiare risoluzione
<DarioLubuntu> senti faccio così riavvio e dò' sti comandi, se risolvo direi che abbiamo troavto la soluzione ok?
<DarioLubuntu> riavvio ?
<DarioLubuntu> ok, ogni prova è un riavvio però
<DarioLubuntu> allora riavvio e proprio col refresh
<cristian_c> DarioLubuntu: il peoblema lo stai affrontando come vuoi tu, qui ti si sta solo dicendo quello che hai chiesto
<DarioLubuntu> ok?
<cristian_c> DarioLubuntu: non credo tj abbia capito
<cristian_c> e poi per fsvore
<cristian_c> !chat | DarioLubuntu
<ubot-it> DarioLubuntu: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<DarioLubuntu> scusa ma che devo fare allora
<cristian_c> che abbiamo già inquinato abbastanza il log
<cristian_c> DarioLubuntu: l'idea bizzarra che hai chiesto era: vorrei cambiare la risoluzione e poi reimpostare l'originale automticamente
<cristian_c> per risolvere quel problema
<DarioLubuntu> ??? ma di supporto stiamo parlando... O_O non mi sono mai messo a parlare di altro
<cristian_c> DarioLubuntu: stiamo trascendendo quello che è un normale supporto
<cristian_c> in bocca al lupo
<DarioLubuntu> crepi
<DarioLubuntu> anche a te
<cristian_c> !chat | DarioLubuntu
<ubot-it> DarioLubuntu: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<DarioLubuntu> ma non voglio parlare di altro
<DarioLubuntu> vorrei risolvere il problema
<DarioLubuntu> nel caso fosse il refresh rate come si risolverebbe?
<cristian_c> DarioLubuntu: come scritto prima, prova a cambiare il refresh da lxrandr (interfaccia grafica)
<cristian_c> senza cambiare risoluzione
<DarioLubuntu> cristian_c: ha funzionato scambiando la risoluzione da temrinale
<DarioLubuntu> a sto punto mi faccio uno script che fa così e via
<secondoaccesso> cristian_c: ho messo i comandi in /etc/rc.local
<secondoaccesso> non me l'ha lanciato però
<MLIH> sera
<MLIH> devo installare il driver della scheda video e ho trovato questo nel forum pero il titolo e della mia scheda ma poi i codici sono 'as' anzicche 'bs'
<MLIH> https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2249936
<MLIH> scheda wifi'
<MLIH> nessuno?
<gigirock> sudo lshw -C network cosa risponde questo ? MLIH
<MLIH> incollo qui?
<MLIH> *-network
<MLIH>        description: Wireless interface
<MLIH>        physical id: 1
<MLIH>        bus info: usb@1:2
<MLIH>        logical name: wlx00c0ca923b7c
<gigirock> MLIH, usa pastebinit
<cristian_c> sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<gigirock> MLIH, ma devi installare scheda video o wifi ?
<MLIH> scheda wifi
<MLIH> comuqnue mi ha rilevato una periferica e solo la scheda wifi esterna
<gigirock> perche' quante schede wifi hai ?
<cristian_c> MLIH: manda il comando
<MLIH> sto caricando su pastebin
<MLIH> http://pastebin.com/1c5zB55a
<MLIH> ecco qua
<cristian_c> è su usb?
<MLIH> yes
<cristian_c> ma cos'è? Una chiavetta?
<MLIH> una scheda wirless esterna, ma io voglio installare quella interna che non me la rileva
<MLIH> Realtek rtl8723bs
<gigirock> allora anche lsub | pastebinit MLIH
<MLIH> "lsub" ?
<gigirock> allora anche lsusb | pastebinit MLIH
<MLIH> non ho installato pastebinit
<cristian_c> MLIH: per quel chip io ho compilato i drivermda github senza problemi, su 16.04
<cristian_c> beh, qunatomeno si installano e navighi, in che modo navighi non lo so esattamente
<MLIH> sto con la scheda wifi esterna .... pt3
<MLIH> e vorrei installare quella interna id: lsusb | pastebinit
<MLIH> rtl8723bs
<cristian_c> MLIH: ti ho già risposto
<cristian_c> non mi ricordo se era il repo hadess o con altro nome
<cristian_c> forse rtlwifi
<MLIH> devo installare i driver mda >
<MLIH> ?
<gigirock> MLIH, pero' stacca la esterna quando provi
<cristian_c> MLIH: che è mda?
<MLIH> sicuri non questo https://github.com/hadess/rtl8723bs
<cristian_c> MLIH: questo è ok
<cristian_c> se il wifi sta su sdio
<cristian_c> Do verify that the device is listed under /sys/bus/sdio/
#ubuntu-it 2017-03-08
<Luigi> Buona sera a tutti
<Luigi> avrei un problema con kali linux e non saprei davvero dove sbattere la testa
<Luigi> ps sono neofita e forse quello che sto per chiedere risulterebbe una sciocchezza
<Luigi> sto cercando di far girare kali con la Oracle VM, ma una volta installato ed impostato la macchina, faccio partire il tutto ma continua a laggare
<Luigi> soluzioni?
<Luigi> c'è nessuno?
<Luigi> ?
<Luigi> è il canale giusto?
<bobolo> salve , qualcune si intende di iptables ?
<Luigi> purtroppo no, tu invece sai qualcosa riguardo le Virtual machine?
<Luigi> ragazzi c'è qualcuno?
<bobolo> fai la domanda luigi
<Luigi> sto cercando di far girare kali con la Oracle VM, ma una volta installato ed impostato la macchina, faccio partire il tutto ma continua a laggare
<bobolo> dici che hai un refresh lento
<bobolo> se cosi perchè non utilizzarla su un pendrive in permanet mode ed utilizzarla diretamente ?
<Luigi> come posso fare?
<bobolo> che Os stai usando ?
<Luigi> ho win7 64bit
<Luigi> con i7,12gb ram
<bobolo> scaricati rufus e crea una penna live della distro che vuoi utilizzare.
<Luigi> la vm è impostata con 4gb ram dedicata, mem video al max
<Luigi> ed 1 cpu disponibile
<bobolo> download rufus  --> penna Usb --->scegli la distro.iso -->crea bootusb -->reboot Pc con pennsa inserita -->Dal Grub menu scegli Try kali os o permanet kali ( utilizzo live senza modifiche al tuo Os win )
<bobolo> to Luigi: ?
<Luigi> ok ci provo
<Luigi> grazie mille
<bobolo> ma hai capito ?
<Luigi> si si ho già installato diverse distro di linux in questo modo
<pac> buongiorno, ho installato xubuntu 16.10 su macchina virtuale oracle. Sono su mac sierra, va tutto bene credo almeno, ma non mi è possibile cambiare la risoluzione che rimane ferma a 600. Ho installato le VirtualBox Guest Additions, ma no c'è modo.
<alessandroalb> buongiorno
<alessandroalb> se utilizzo in un pc repository fidati ma tramite PPA, e se la versione dal PPA diventano stabile, c'è comunque il rischio che aggiornando il sistema possa avere dei problemi ?
<alessandroalb> mi spiego meglio
<alessandroalb> ho aggiornato su un pc gnome-shell dalla versione 3.18.5 alla versione 3.20.4, tramite PPA, so che questa versione adesso è definita stabile. Se poniamo fra una settimana un mese aggiorno il sistema, potrei avere problemi con gnome-shell  ?
<Iperbole> salve, vorrei passare da ubuntu 16.04 a ubuntu studio. la cosa è fattibile senza perdere dati in automatico o devo backppare tutto?
<Calo90x> Buonasera a tutti, ho recentemente istallato Lubuntu, e ho eseguito i partizionamenti collocando solamente 100MByte della directory /boot,
<Calo90x> adesso mi chiede l'aggiornamento
<Calo90x> quando provo a eseguirlo mi spunta questa notificaL'avanzamento necessita di 98,8 M di spazio libero sul disco «/boot»: liberare almeno altri 78,4 M di spazio sul disco «/Sil cestino e rimuovere i pacchetti temporanei di precedenti installazioni con il comando «sudo apt-get clean».
<Calo90x> posso ridimensionare questa partizione?
<glpiana> Iperbole, basta che installi il pacchetto ubuntustudio-desktop e lo ritroverai tra le scelte nella schermata di login
<glpiana> Calo90x, immagino che /boot tu l'abbia messa tra le prime partizioni. ridimensionare diventa un casino. come mai sta scelta di mettere /boot a parte?
<Calo90x> perché sono un coglione, ho seguito un tutorial nell'internet
<Calo90x> -__-
<glpiana> lol
<Calo90x> mi conviene formattare?
<Calo90x> e reinstallare tutto
<Calo90x> ?
<Calo90x> la tabella delle partizioni come deve essere?
<glpiana> Calo90x, la via più veloce a mio parere è la seguente: da superutente, ricopiare /boot in una directory sotto la partizione di sistema che potresti chiamare /boot_temp
<glpiana> quindi, vai in /etc/fstab e commenti la voce relativa al punto di mount di /boot
<Calo90x> sisi ho visto qualche video...direttalmente sal terminale?
<glpiana> dopodichè rinomini /boot in /boot_old e rinomini /boot_temp in /boot
<glpiana> credo si apoi necessario, per evitare danni, dare un bel sudo update-grub
<glpiana> *sia poi
<glpiana> Calo90x, se grub in fase di update non ti da problemi, penso tu possa riavviare e vedere se il sistema riparte. se non dovesse accadere, entri da live e rinomini /boot in /boot_temp e /boot_old in /boot
<glpiana> una volta che invece ill sistema riparte, procedi con gli aggiornamenti. non dovresti avere problemi di spazio
<Calo90x> Grazie glpiana provo subito
<Calo90x> glpiana una domanda, ma su /etc/fstab che devo fare?
<Calo90x> vado con "vi" e che devo scrivergli?
<Calo90x> glpiana non riesco a rinominare la directory /boot in /boot_old ?...
<Calo90x> come mai?
<Carlin0> se rinomini la dir /boot il sistema non si avvierà +
<Calo90x> Carlin0 ho seguito quello che mi ha detto glpiana,
<Calo90x> che dove fare
<Carlin0> Calo90x, te l'ha detto quando ?
<Calo90x> ho copiato la dir di boot in un'altra dir /boot_temp
<Calo90x> glpiana
<Calo90x> Calo90x, la via più veloce a mio parere è la seguente: da superutente, ricopiare /boot in una directory sotto la partizione di sistema che potresti chiamare /boot_temp
<Calo90x> in chat
<Carlin0> Calo90x, ma il problema qual'è?
<Calo90x> allora il problema è questo, la mia directory /boot è partizionata in uno spazio di 100mb.
<Calo90x> con l'aggiornamento mi chiede uno spazio nella cartella boot di 175 mb
<Calo90x> come faccio a ridimensionare questa partizione?
<Calo90x> glpiana mi diceva di fare diverse cose, poi non mi ha risposto più
<Carlin0> è un casino ...
<Calo90x> Carlin0
<Calo90x> grazie l'avevo cpt
<Carlin0> la via + breve è o da live  ridimensionare la partizione e cambiare UUID su fstab o reinstallli e ti eviti la partizione boot
<Carlin0> cmq fare la partizione di boot se non necessario è una pessima idea
<Calo90x> Carlin0 ho letto nell'internet che si faceva così, ho sbagliato
<Calo90x> ma su fstab non ho cpt cosa devo fare
<Carlin0> Calo90x, cambiare l'UUID della partizione dopo che l'hai modificata
<Carlin0> si ma da live cd lo devi far eeh
<Calo90x> ma se da usb live reinstallo tutto, anche la tabella delle partizioni non faccio prima?
<Luigi87> buon pomeriggio a tutti
<Luigi87> qualcuno utilizza kali linux2 in virtual?
<Carlin0> Calo90x, secondo me se non hai dati fai prima e fai un lavoro migliore
<Carlin0> Luigi87, qui solo supporto a ubuntu sei offtopic
<Luigi87> su quale canale devo connettermi?
<Calo90x> Carlin0 faccio così, però per scrupolo personale voglio cambiare l'UUID su fstab
<Carlin0> Calo90x, ma se reistalli quello è un lavoro inutile
<Calo90x> lo so ma voglio provarci lo stesso, cmq per far spuntare l'UUID  di una cartella io sapevo che si digita direttamente su file il comando ":R ! blkid /directory" ?
<Carlin0> Calo90x, sudo blkid
<Calo90x> direttamente su fstab invece?
<gigirock> che nerdate ?
<Carlin0> Calo90x, il comando ti farà vedere il vari UUID delle partizioni e da li copi e incolli cambiando quello in fstab
<gigirock> Luigi87, non in  privato
<Luigi87> eh il problema è che qui non trattano kali
<Luigi87> e non so davvero dove andare a chiedere
<Carlin0>  /join #kali
<gigirock> Luigi87, vieni nel chan #ubuntu-it-chat ti rispondo io
<gigirock> Luigi87, al prossimo msg privato ti faccio un buco nell'hardisk
<gigirock> ....come non detto
<moz_> come risolvere il problema di silverlight sotto ubuntu?
<Carlin0> !pipelight
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'pipelight'
<moz_> Carlin0, ma pieplight funziona bene? è ancora attuale?
<Carlin0> boh mai usato
<moz_> Carlin0, ecco appunto, mi pare di aver letto che non è più mantenuto da vari anni
<gigirock> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Navigazione/Pipelight | moz
<gigirock> moz_, ma perche' ti serve
<moz_> gigirock, per vedere determinati video in streaming
<gigirock> moz_, io so solo che non e' una scienza esatta :)
<glpiana> Calo90x, sei riuscito?
<Calo90x> glpiana sto inserendo l'UUID su fstab per'ora della cartella /boot_temp...ora siccome non so in quale partizione si trova questa directory sto cercando di vedere questa cosa
<glpiana> Calo90x, io non ti ho detto di inserire nulla di nuovo in fstab
<glpiana> Calo90x, io ti ho detto di commentare quanto già c'era riguardo a /boot
<glpiana> Calo90x, se non hai nulla di specificato, il sistema userà la /boot presente sotto root ( / )
<Calo90x> glpiana: in che senso?
<glpiana> Calo90x, tu in fstab hai una voce che è relativa alla partizione su cui hai boot, lo confermi?
<Calo90x> quindi bastera modificare /boot in /boot_temp=
<Calo90x> si cmq
<glpiana> Calo90x, quella voce va commentata, in modo tale che all'avvio non venga vista. in questo modo il sistema cercherà /boot sotto la partizione di /
<glpiana> dove tu hai copiato /boot precedentemente. ti torna la cosa?
<Calo90x> glpiana: allora io ho copiato tutti i file della cartella /boot su un'altra cartella /boot_temp
<Calo90x> ci siamo?
<Calo90x> ora tu mi dici di specificare su fstab questa cartella come boot di avvio, giusto o sbaglio?
<glpiana> Calo90x, sì. mi suggeriscono una cosa giusta: controlla che i peremssi dei file delle due directory e delle directory stesse siano uguali
<glpiana> Calo90x, no, io ti dico di NON specificare nulla relativo a /boot in fstab
<glpiana> Calo90x, ma visto che tu una voce in fstab relativa a /boot ce l'hai, devi toglierla (commentarla), così che non venga letta
<Calo90x> cancello la voce
<Calo90x> https://thepasteb.in/p/NxhV7E3Qkg2cN
<Calo90x> cancellare la voce che ho copiato su pastebin?
<Calo90x> ....
<glpiana> Calo90x, invece di cancellare, mettici davanti un # (come la riga sopra per intenderci)
<Calo90x> ok
<Calo90x> ma già il carattere # su questa voce c'è
<Calo90x> solo su l'UUID non c'è
<glpiana> proprio quella intendevo
<glpiana> la riga con UUID
<Calo90x> # /etc/fstab: static file system information.
<Calo90x> #
<Calo90x> # Use 'blkid' to print the universally unique identifier for a
<Calo90x> # device; this may be used with UUID= as a more robust way to name devices
<Calo90x> # that works even if disks are added and removed. See fstab(5).
<glpiana> Calo90x, io ora devo riassentarmi. se hai copiato /boot, e la directory che si chiama /boot al momento è quella nella partizione di sistema e non quella della partizione a parte, dovresti essere a posto
<glpiana> Carlin0, controlla solo che /boot attuale e /boot vecchia abbiano gli stessi permessi. se è così, penso proprio tu possa riavviare e ritrovarti ad usare /boot della partizione di root
<glpiana> Carlin0, sorry :)
<Calo90x> scusate per prima
<glpiana> Calo90x,  controlla solo che /boot attuale e /boot vecchia abbiano gli stessi permessi. se è così, penso proprio tu possa riavviare e ritrovarti ad usare /boot della partizione di root
<glpiana> Calo90x, io mi devo assentare ancora un attimo
<Calo90x> glpiana: vai non ti preoccupare, cmq la boot vecchia non si deve specifiace su fstab?
<Calo90x> scusami quella nuova
<glpiana> Calo90x, no, come nessuna directory presente su /
<Calo90x> glpiana: io avevo intenzione di fare una nuova partizione di boot con gparted e poi spedificare su fstab la sua pseudo /dev/sda*
<Calo90x> non c'è bisogno allora?
<Calo90x> vado con il riavvio?...
<glpiana> Calo90x, se tieni boot su root come gran parte della gente, non ce n'è alcun bisogno
<glpiana> Calo90x, hai controllato i permessic on un ls -la delle due directory?
<Calo90x> tu dici la directory /boot_temp? e la directory /boot?....
<glpiana> Calo90x, sì, la vecchia e la nuova
<Calo90x> si asp
<Calo90x> glpiana: una domanda c'è un comando che fa vedere tutti l'intero percorso di una specifica cartella?...io non mi ricordo assolutamente
<glpiana> Calo90x, dai ls -la /boot       e ls -la /boot_temp tanto per cominciare. se i permessi lì sono uguali allora diamo per scontato che lo siano anche altrove
<Calo90x> sono tutti root
<Calo90x> https://thepasteb.in/p/MjhxXR8x4qPSV
<glpiana> Calo90x, sembrerebbe ok. riavvia, tenendo comunque pronto un media tipo usb o dvd per poter recuperare a eventuali problemi
<Calo90x> vado con il riavvio
<Calo90x> grazie glpiana
<Calo90x> ci vediamo dall'altra parte
<glpiana> vediamo se ha funzionato
<Calo90x> :-)
<glpiana> Calo90x, dunque?
<Calo90x> Apposto
<Calo90x> 😀
<glpiana> riesci ad aggiornare ora?
<Calo90x> Perfetto grazie davvero, Sisi già ho aggiornato tutto
<glpiana> ottimo, ciao ciao
<Calo90x> Glpiana grazie
<asdfdfghj> Salve
<synaptic> buonasera,  mi serve un aiutino, non mi funziona il bluetooth
<synaptic> sul mio pc portatile....  come se non riconoscesse l'hardware... è un portatile asus con ubuntu
<cristian_c> !ciao | bobolo
<ubot-it> bobolo: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<bobolo> ciao
<bobolo> per un settaggio iptable differenti interfacce posso chiedere qui ?
<cristian_c> !chat | bobolo
<ubot-it> bobolo: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Utente> buonasera
<Utente> vorrei chiedere un informazione
<rockysly88> sera
<rockysly88> posso chiedere un info
<rockysly88> grz
<rockysly88> qualcuno é in linea??
<Carlin0> !qualcuno
<ubot-it> la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<rockysly88> sera
<rockysly88> help ubuntu
<rockysly88> chi mi da una mano?
<cristian_c> !qualcuno | rockysly88
<ubot-it> rockysly88: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<rockysly88> posso esporre la mia domanda???
<cristian_c> !chiedi | rockysly88
<ubot-it> rockysly88: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<rockysly88> come faccio a giocare a un gioco di testo su linux?
<cristian_c> 'un gioco di testo' <- ?
<rockysly88> si testuale avventura
<rockysly88> come zork
<cristian_c> rockysly88: qual'è essttamente la domanda?
<rockysly88> il file é z5
<cristian_c> rockysly88: qual'è essttamente la domanda?
<rockysly88> come aprire il file
<rockysly88> con windows era piu facile
<rockysly88> con linux non ci riesco
<cristian_c> rockysly88: ora è possibile ma più difficile?
<cristian_c> rockysly88: ma è un peogramma che gira su linux?
<rockysly88> ora ho solo il file del testo
<rockysly88> ma nn trovo il programma
<cristian_c> *programma
<cristian_c> rockysly88: non ho idea da dove tu abbia reperito il gioco/programma in questione
<cristian_c> ma eventualmente consulta le istruzioni presenti sul sito ufficiale del gioco/programma
<rockysly88> il file é un avventura testuale
<rockysly88> http://www.oldgamesitalia.net/listaavventuretestuali/zork-i-italiano
<cristian_c> rockysly88: ma è un gioco che gira su linux?
<cristian_c> o è solo per piattaforma windows?
<rockysly88> gira su tutti i sistemi operativi
<cristian_c> ah, ok
<cristian_c> vediamo
<cristian_c> download con estensione z5
<cristian_c> ah,-machine
<cristian_c> ah, z-machine
<cristian_c> !info zoom
<rockysly88> risolto da solo grz
<cristian_c> http://packages.ubuntu.com/xenial/games/zoom-player
<cristian_c> oviamente nin ditelo mai
<cristian_c> +v
#ubuntu-it 2017-03-09
<bobolo> buongiorno, crontab  -e  8 8 * * * root /etc/init.d && sh script.sh oppure senza root e al post delle && ; ?
<andv80> salve a tutti
<andv80> ho un problem con l'ultima versione di ubuntu
<glpiana> spiega
<andv80> allora lo installo su un notebook con seven già su
<andv80> ad installazione completa non mi funziona ne tastiera ne mouse del notebook
<andv80> se attacco quell usb si
<andv80> come si puù risolvere?
<glpiana> andv80, marca del portatile?
<glpiana> andv80, scrivi qui
<andv80> toshiba
<andv80> p50
<andv80> c'è qualche procedura da fare?
<glpiana> andv80, dopo aver installato, hai aggiornato il sistema?
<andv80> si
<andv80> ma nulla
<glpiana> andv80, da live, cioè quando lo hai provato prima di installarlo, funzionavano mouse e tastiera?
<andv80> ho fatto l'installazione da usb ho fatto direttamente l'installazione
<glpiana> male, il sistema va provato per vedere se si riscontrano problemi di hardware, comunque durante l'installazione funzionavano?
<andv80> nell'avvio per selezionare il sistema la tastiera funziona
<andv80> si ho digitato la password anche
<glpiana> andv80, quindi alla schermata di login mouse e tastiera funzionano?
<andv80> no durante l'installazione
<andv80> quando si avvia non va nulla solo in usb
<glpiana> anche con mouse e tastiera inseriti in usb la tastiera del portatile e il touchpad non vanno?
<andv80> esatto
<andv80> funzionano solo gli usb
<glpiana> se poi levi le usb, continuano a non andare?
<andv80> si
<glpiana> andv80, proviamo: apri un terminale e digita: sudo nano /etc/default/grub
<andv80> adesso non sono vicino alla postazione è possibile avere una procedura eventualmente mi ricollego noel pomeriggio
<glpiana> andv80, devi provare a seguire quanto scritto qui: http://askubuntu.com/questions/525629/touchpad-is-not-recognized
<glpiana> andv80, se non dovesse funzionare, riporti tutto come in origine
<andv80> per il momento ti rngrazio
<geko> buongiorno a tutti
<geko> spero qualcuno riesca a risolvere il mio problema
<geko> non riesco ad intallare nessuna versione di ubuntu su un convertibile 2in1 dell Acer
<gekottantotto> buongiorno a tutti
<gekottantotto> spero qualcuno riesca a risolvere il mio problema
<gekottantotto> non riesco ad intallare nessuna versione di ubuntu su un convertibile 2in1 dell Acer
<Carlin0> gekottantotto, che cpu ha ? quanta ram ? che scheda video ?
<gekottantotto> non è una questione hardware,
<gekottantotto> è il benedetto ueFI
<ExPBoy> !uefi
<ubot-it> UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI
<gekottantotto> l ho seguita passo passo ma nulla
<gekottantotto> mi parte sempre windows 10
<gigirock> gekottantotto, non 6 adatto per ubuntu
<gekottantotto> formattato pendrive in GPT e inserito la ISO di Ubuntu
<ExPBoy> gpt?
<gekottantotto> yes
<ExPBoy> perhè?
<ExPBoy> +c
<gekottantotto> gigirock perchè non sono fatto per ubuntu???
<ExPBoy> gekottantotto, devi masterizzarla la iso non copiarla
<gekottantotto> ovviamente,
<gekottantotto> RUFUS
<ExPBoy> eh
<gekottantotto> fatto
<ExPBoy> e poi cosa hai fatto?
<gekottantotto> masterizzatala iso con partizione GPT tramite rufus
<ExPBoy> ma perchè gpt?
<ExPBoy> (e 2)
<gekottantotto> disabilitato il secureboot dal bios e impostato come primario l avvio da pen drive
<gekottantotto> gpt è un alternativa alla MBR per BIOS e UEFI
<gekottantotto> cmq provato anche con la MBR per Bios e UEFI ma niente
<Lello11> Salve
<Lello11> Chi mi può aiutare ?
<Lello11> Ciao ce qualcuno
<gigirock> gekottantotto, con calma , cosa appare a video quando 'non funziona' , cioe' si vedra' il logo dell hp e poi appare qualche errore o parte subito win 10 ?
<Carlin0> !qualcuno
<ubot-it> la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<gigirock> Lello11, siamo gia' nervosi di nostro piazza sta domanda e attendi la risposta
<gekottantotto> gigirock parte solo windows 10
<gigirock> gekottantotto, come fai ad entrare nel bios ?
<gekottantotto> F2
<Carlin0> gekottantotto, prima ti sono state chieste delle cose ...
<gigirock> gekottantotto, esiste anche l'opzione f11 o f12  ?
<gekottantotto> con F12 scegli il bootloader
<gigirock> gekottantotto, dai menu del bios non e' possibile selezionare direttamente il prossimo boot
<gigirock> gekottantotto, allora premi sto f12
<gekottantotto> gigirock gia provato. Scelgo la pen drive ma dopo qualche secondo si avvia W10
<Lello11> Accendo il pc e non mi parte il pc... ho formatato il pc ed honinstalato solo invito poi sucesiva mente anche Windows e ora non parte più nesuno dei due. Cosa posso fare per capire quale è il problema ?
<gigirock> gekottantotto, guarda nel bios ci sono parametri che evitano il boot da usb , ma in ogni bios sono diversi , poi al massimo con rufus fai una chiavetta con boot freedos cosi' si capisce se e' la chiavetta il bios o l'os che non vengono digeriti dal tuo pc ....
<gekottantotto> gigirock scusa la mia "ignoranza", ma facendo una chiavetta in freedos cosa mi dovrebbe partire, dato che in questa modalità non mi fa caricare alcuna iso?
<gigirock> gekottantotto, ti troverai davanti il freedos un prompt....
<gigirock> gekottantotto, mi dici marca modello del tuo pc  che non e' un pc ?
<gigirock> gekottantotto, il tuo e' un acer aspire switch ?
<gigirock> Lello11, quei problemi riguardano l'assistenza del tuo pc e non problematiche di Ubuntu
<gekottantotto> gigirock esatto, è un obrobrio non un pc... comunque è un Acer One 10
<Lello11> Scusate sto scrivendo da un celuare cerco di rifare la domanda. Ho installato ubuto tutto bene. Ho afiancato window. Non disco ad riformatore entrare nel bios. Quanto parte ho 4 opzioni unbuntu - opzioni avanzate per Ubuntu-Ubuntu- memory test
<gigirock> gekottantotto, cerca in gugol perche' quei tipi di pc sono particolari e poco compatibili.... spesso ci sono guide 'dedicate' perche' uefi e' bloccato per quei pc
<gekottantotto> gigirock infatti, però avevo letto una guida riguardante proprio i convertibili ed è praticamente la stessa.
<Carlin0> infatti se ci fornisse i dati chiesti gekottantotto sarebbe meglio
<Carlin0> Lello11, ma prima di installare windows partiva ubuntu ?
<Lello11> Si partiva.
<Carlin0> Lello11, prova a ripristinare il grub
<Carlin0> !grub
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<gekottantotto> carlin0 ACER ONE S1002 Intel Atom CPU  Z3735F@1.33Ghz 1.83Ghz RAM 2GB sistema operativo a 32bit, provessore basato su x64
<Lello11> Ora provo grazie !
<Lello11> Si ma ora non parte più ubunto
<gekottantotto> gigirock ora provo a bootar con UNetbootin
<gekottantotto> gigirock aggiungendo il file bootia32.efi nella cartella /EFI/BOOT
<lello11> eccomi
<lello11> mio sono conesso da un pc
<lello11> unto non parte piu
<lello11> quindi quella quida non
<lello11> guida *
<lello11> non  posso usarla pero riesco ad entrare nella gnu grub
<lello11> ubuntu** scusate gli errori ma sono anche dislessico uff
<lello11> ho formattato il pc prima mettendo solo ubuntu poi affiancando windows ora on parte nessuno dei due. al avvio mi ritrovo con una scemata viola con tre opzioni
<lello11> ubuntu
<lello11> opzioni avanzate di ubuntu
<lello11> memory test
<lello11> memory test , serial consol
<Carlin0> lello11, ma se non leggi la guida che ti viene consigliata è inutile che insisti
<gigirock> lello11, se selezioni ubuntu e premi invio cosa succede ?
<lello11> una schermata nera con delle stringhe
<lello11> ho letto la guida ma non parte ubuntu quindi non la posso seguire !
<lello11> ho formattato il pc prima mettendo solo ubuntu poi affiancando windows ora on parte nessuno dei due. al avvio mi ritrovo con una scemata viola con tre opzioni
<lello11> ubuntu
<lello11> opzioni avanzate di ubuntu
<lello11> memory test
<lello11> memory test , serial consol
<fabio-31> buongiorno, come posso installare itunes su ubuntu 16.10<'
<fabio-31> ?
<rcalabrese93> come poso formattare il tramite comandi grub?
<rcalabrese93> poso formattare il pc tramite comandi grub?
<glpiana> rcalabrese93, intanto che cerco, toglimi la curiosità: perchè vuoi formattare un disco da grub? non hai soluzioni più semplici?
<rcalabrese93> si pio avviare il sistema operativo tramite comandi grub?
<gigirock> rcalabrese93, si il os si vuole avviare si
<gigirock> rcalabrese93, *se il os si vuole avviare si
<rcalabrese93> ok come perche non parte grazie
<rcalabrese93> non parte da solo :)
<gigirock> rcalabrese93, noi siamo curiosi , vogliamo sapere cosa hai fatto per arrivare al punto dove 6 arrivato
<gigirock> rcalabrese93, cmq , riprendi la usb da dove hai installato avvi e poi da li' ti colleghi a questo canale.....
<rcalabrese93> allora installato ubunto ed e partito. poi ho affiancato windowse non parte nessuno dei due e si e modificato il bios non so come muovermi
<rcalabrese93> ci ho privato ma non ci sono riuscito
<Carlin0> rcalabrese93, alias lello ripristina il grub e leggi BENE la guida
<rcalabrese93> dici a me ?
<gigirock> !chroot | rcalabrese93
<ubot-it> rcalabrese93: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Chroot
<rcalabrese93> ok ora leggo se ho problemi mi posso da qui :)
<rcalabrese93> Grazie
<rcalabrese93> la guida dice di far partire ubuntu ma non parte come lancio un cd live ubunto
<rcalabrese93> tramite condi?
<rcalabrese93> comandi ?
<Carlin0> masterizza un dvd e lo avvii
<Carlin0> è la stessa cosa che dovevi fare per ripristinare il grub
<andv1980> salve
<andv1980> chi mi può aiutra
<rcalabrese93> ho creato una usb con ubuto
<andv1980> so un problema di tastiera e mouse del mio notebook toshiba
<andv1980> tenete presente che quelle usb funzionano senza problemi
<rcalabrese93> ho creato un usb con la iso sopra... il problema e che non parte
<Carlin0> rcalabrese93, come l'hai creata ?
<andv1980> c'è nessuno
<andv80> sera
<andv80> problemi riconoscimento tastiera e mouse ubuntu notebok
<andv80> con mouse e tastiera usb funziona tutto
<andv80> c'è nessuno
<andv80> come posso risolvere
<gigirock> non risolvere e fine
<David77> Buongiorno a tutti! C'è un modo su Ubuntu a 32 bit per vedere gli webinar di citrix? Con Firefox pare che non sia possibile sentire con le casse ma tramite telefono! Chrome a 32 bit non è più supportato da tempo sulle macchine Ubuntu a 32 bit :( Chromium non è contemplato ma sto attendendo l'Organizer nel meeting di test per vedere se funziona uguale... da 2 ore. Avevo letto di un "Citrix Receiver": è forse quello il metodo per Ubuntu? Quel giorno non 
<x3ddario> Salve, sono su Ubuntu Server 16.04 (LTS). Nei repository ufficiali (xenial) è presente un pacchetto (libvirt) una determinata versione (1.3.1) ma io devo installare una versione più recente. Ho visto che nei repository delle versioni successive (yakkety o zesty) è presente lo stesso pacchetto ad una versione che potrebbe andarmi bene. Come posso ag
<x3ddario> giornare solo quel pacchetto (con tutte le dipendenze) senza rischiare di far danni a tutto il resto del sistema? Stavo pensando a quello che viene chiamato 'apt pinning', solo che non so come dovrei gestire gli aggiornamenti delle varie dipendenze (dovrei "pinnare" anche quei pacchetti, nonostante alcuni siano librerie di sistema come libc6). Qual
<x3ddario> che idea? Compilare il singolo pacchetto (o in generale compilare dei pacchetti) non è un'opzione contemplata
<gigirock> David77: leggi su gugol che ci sono dei trick per citrix
<cristian_c> David77: dovresti rivolgerti direttamente a citrix
<gigirock> x3ddario: la compilazione è la tua salvezza
<cristian_c> x3ddario: perché vuoi aggiornare proprio quel pacchetto?
<gigirock> !info libvirt
<x3ddario> gigirock Non quando i pacchetti hanno collegamenti simbolici da sistemare a mano, diversi config da adattare o cose di questo tipo. Già provato; perso 3 orette buone senza nessun risultato decente. Devo aggiornare quel pacchetto perché le vecchie versioni non supportano alcune funzioni che mi servono (vendor_id nella macchina virtuale, giusto per d
<x3ddario> irne una)
<cristian_c> x3ddario: in ogni caso
<cristian_c> !chat | x3ddario
<ubot-it> x3ddario: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<x3ddario> Ok, pensavo facesse comunque parte del "supporto". Mi sposto nell'altro canale?
<cristian_c> x3ddario: stai parlando di installare pacchetti fuori dai repository ufficiali di ubuntu
<David77> gigirock grazie della risposta, ma non ho trovato trick x citrix a 32 bit (webinar da spettatore). cristian_c grazie della risposta, oggi non mi risponde nessuno e la scorsa settimana mi avevano semplicemente detto che non danno nessun tipo di supporto per linux (solo in inglese) :(
<cristian_c> David77: in ogni caso, domanda pure a gigirock in #ubuntu-it-chat
<David77> ok
<pintu> buonasera
<pintu> ho un  problema, non riesco a installare la lingua  italiana
<cristian_c> !ubuntuitaliano | pintu
<ubot-it> pintu: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/UbuntuItaliano - Elenco pacchetti: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/UbuntuItaliano#Ubuntu.2C_Xubuntu_e_Lubuntu_in_italiano
<pintu> tutti e 4 i pacchetti devo installare?
<cristian_c> pintu: dipende dai pacchetti
<cristian_c> pintu: ho i privati disabilitati, scrivi pure in canale
<pintu> ok e la prima volta che uso ubuntu e non so come installare i pacchetti
<cristian_c> pintu: sudo apt-get install nomepacchetto
<pintu> dove lo digito?
<cristian_c> pintu: in un terminale
<pintu> alt+f2?
<David77> oppure sul gestore pacchetti
<David77> se vuoi una interfaccia grafica
<cristian_c> pintu: ctrl+alt+t, ad esempio
<pintu> scusa ma non so dove siano :)
<pintu> nel terminale mi chiede la password casa ma non me la fa scrivere
<David77> sul wiki che ti ha dato cristian_c c'è scritto come fare anche non da terminale tramite ubot-it
<cristian_c> pintu: puoi scriverla anche se non la visualizzi
<pintu> ok adesso provo
<pintu> l ho fatto ma mi dice impossibile trovare pacchetto
<cristian_c> pintu: magari hai digitato male
<pintu> sudo apt-get install language-pack-it
<pintu> e giusto?
<cristian_c> pintu: comunque sei andato in 'supporto lingue'?
<pintu> si
<pintu> ce solo inglese si installazione
<cristian_c> pintu: ?
<pintu> su installa/rimuovi
<cristian_c> pintu: hai installato gli altri pacchetti?
<pintu> non me li fa installare
<cristian_c> pintu: hai fatto gli aggiornamenti di sistema?
<cristian_c> pintu: digita: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<pintu> dove sono?
<David77> Buonasera ancora a tutti! C'è un'alternativa per xfce (Xubuntu 16.04) a gnome-disk-utility. Vorrei un pacchetto con GUI per la formattazione dei miei dischi esterni. Non vorrei che gnome-disk-utility sia un po' troppo per Xubuntu.
<cristian_c> David77: gparted
<David77> cristian_c gparted non è più gravoso di gnome-disk-utility per xfce?
<cristian_c> ehm...
<cristian_c> David77: se hai un pentium 4....
<cristian_c> non credo che tu stia eseguendo una modellazione in 3d o una macchina virtuale
<David77> forse peggio... è un net con Atom N270
<cristian_c> David77: vai trquillo, lo uso da anni su lxde, gparted
<cristian_c> non ti fare certi peoblemi, è una semplice gui per parted
<David77> cristian_c ok grazie. quindi anche con solo 1GB meno la memoria condivisa va bene :)
<cristian_c> David77: il punto non è se usi una gui, ma quello che fa la gui nel caso specifico
<cristian_c> e non credo che partizionare sia un'operazione che richiede una quantità ingente di risorse hardware
<cristian_c> magari tempo, quello sì, se il disco è mooolto capiente e la cpu scarsa
<cristian_c> o disco lento
<David77> cristian_c volevo avere in gui la possibilità di formattare una partizione, eliminarla o formattare una pendrive o disco esterno non molto grosso. grazie mille ancora.
<cristian_c> David77: enjoy
<mon97> buonasera, qualcuno potrebbe spiegarmi come correggere questo errore?
<mon97> ah non posso condividere la foto
<mon97> praticamente ho un convertibile 2-1 con windows 10 di fabbrica, vorrei fare un dual boot con ubuntu o lubuntu. Il problema è che una volta installata la distro, si avvia ogni volta con 5 righe di errore, ma funziona correttamente, tranne audio,microfono,battery status.. come posso fare? sono cose fondamentali
<cristian_c> mon97: di quale macchina parliamo?
<cristian_c> mon97: ma in live funzionava bene?
<mon97> funzionava perfettamente
<mon97> ci avevo installato qualche programma
<mon97> hp pavilion x2 10
<mon97> ha una memoria eMMC
<cristian_c> 'righe di errore'
<mon97> ti premetto che sono nuovo nel mondo di linux e quindi la mia conoscenza si ferma a Cd ed Ls nel terminale ahahahah
<cristian_c> quali?
<cristian_c> e sopratutto, quale ubuntu?
<mon97> appena avviavo il boot, appariva per un secondo una schermata nera, poi il logo di ubuntu (16.10)(ho anche provato con ubuntu 16.04 LTS, Lubuntu 16.10 e 16.04 LTS)
<mon97> posso inviarti un link di tinypic qui in chat ?
<cristian_c> mon97: intendo le righe di errore
<cristian_c> mon97: certo, procedi puee
<cristian_c> pure
<mon97> @cristian_c Ci sei? scusami
<Carlin0> !tizio | mon97
<ubot-it> mon97: non porre le tue domande a qualcuno in particolare, rivolgiti al canale. Non usare forme del tipo "Tizio, mi sai dire.."/"Tizio, posso?"
<mon97> prima ho perso la connessione, volevo scusarmi
<mon97> http://i66.tinypic.com/29xu0hz.jpg
<mon97> ecco il mio problema
<Carlin0> mon97, non si avvia ?
<mon97> funziona
<mon97> non mi rileva la batteria, gli altoparlanti
<mon97> e altre cose.. wi fi e bluetooth si
<Carlin0> wifi va ?
<mon97> si
<Carlin0> mon97, apri un terminale scrivi alsamixer e posta la schermata
<mon97> il touchpad avrebbe molte funzionalità, su ubuntu si limita a funzionare
<mon97> alsamixer mi dice "file o directory non esistente"
<mon97> le ho provate tutte
<Carlin0> bhe può darsi che l'hardware non sia completamente compatibile con linux
<mon97> ho anche installato GNOME-alsamixer
<mon97> e mi crasha
<Carlin0> sicuro che risponda quello al comando alsamixer ?
<mon97> sicuro
<mon97> neanche me lo rimuove con -purge
<mon97> e se lo reinsallo non me lo trova lo stesso
<Carlin0> ma che purge
<mon97> che ne so, il comando per rimuovere comunque
<Carlin0> vabbè se vuoi fare di testa tua ...
<mon97> ti seguo
<Carlin0> inutile venire a cercare supporto
<mon97> ti sto dicendo cosa ho provato
<Carlin0> 21:56:36<Carlin0> mon97, apri un terminale scrivi alsamixer e posta la schermata
<mon97> il fatto è che ora l'ho disinstallato
<f843d0> mon97: come?
<f843d0> mon97: esattamente
<mon97> ubuntu ho disintallato
<Carlin0> !troll
<ubot-it> Trollare è un comportamento considerato fastidioso dagli altri utenti del canale. Questo include andare offtopic o chiedere la stessa cosa piu volte ottenendo risposte ma non considerarle, e questi non sono i soli comportamenti che possono essere considerati da troll. Per favore leggi /msg ubot-it irc - se questo riguarda te, potresti ritrovarti fuori dal canale.
<f843d0> mon97: bene, quando avrai reinstallato, torna qui
<mon97> carlino ma che dici.. vi ho mandato la foto di quello che penso sia il mio problema
<mon97> alsamixer non risolve il problema della batteria
<mon97> mi ricordo i comandi che ho dato nel terminale e quasi tutte le risposte
<f843d0> mon97: su quale hardware stai operando?
<mon97> hp pavilion x2
<f843d0> mon97: versione di Ubuntu?
<mon97> è un convertibile con intel atom x5, 4Gb di ram, memoria eMMC da 64 Gb
<mon97> ho provato con ubuntu 16.10 principalmente
<mon97> anche 16.04, Lubuntu 16.10 e 16.04
<mon97> tutti lo stesso problema
<Carlin0> su quella cpu limitati a lubuntu
<mon97> d'accordo
<mon97> comunque non dava molti problemi ubuntu a livello di rapidità
<mon97> sto installando lubuntu 16.10, ho in tutto 20Gb dedicati, partiziono così, correggetemi se sbaglio..
<mon97> 2 Gb area di swap, 10 Gb ext4 /home, 8 Gb /
<mon97> installare software di terze parti mi consigliate di spuntarlo? o lo lascio vuoto?
<cristian_c> mon97:
<mon97> hey
<cristian_c> alsamixer riguarda la scheda audio, non la batteria
<mon97> appunto, l'ho fatto notare a carlin0
<cristian_c> mon97: ci sta che manchi il codec, come sui vari atom recenti
<cristian_c> mon97: ti eri lamentato dell'audio, è normale che ti abbia fatto provare alsamixer
<mon97> certo, ho risposto anche che alsamixer non me lo trovava
<mon97> ho visto solo una cartella che si chiamava alsa-utility
<cristian_c> ti ho appena spiegato il possibile motivo
<cristian_c> 'una cartella' <- ?
<mon97> directory
<mon97> comunque non so cosa sia il codec scusami
<cristian_c> mon97: 'se vuoi fare di testa tua' vol. 2
<mon97> cosa?
<cristian_c> mon97: https://it.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Codec
<mon97> ok
<mon97> su windows funziona tutto correttamente
<cristian_c> parliamo di codec audio, su baytrail e cherry trail è un problema risaputo
<cristian_c> mon97: sveglia, se dobbiamo fare confronti con windows, questo non è il canale adeguato
<mon97> il processore è uguale sia per windows che per linux no?
<mon97> o mi stai parlando di alsamixer che che è incompatibile?
<cristian_c> mon97: creso ti manchino le basi per poter argomentare su tale materia
<cristian_c> mon97: sto parlando di codec audio su linux, non su windows
<mon97> sto nel "Supporto"
<mon97> non credi?
<cristian_c> mon97: appunto, e te l'hanno detto anche f843d0 e Carlin0
<f843d0> mon97: adesso argomenta allora il punto sulla CPU
<cristian_c> se vai per i fatti tuoi, poi non cercare 'supporto' qui
<f843d0> mon97: visto che sembri così ferrato in merito
<mon97> ok l'audio, posso farne a meno, ma la batteria?
<matadores> buona sera
<cristian_c> tra l'altro stiamo andando parecchio offtooic
<cristian_c> offtopic
<mon97> caspita però, ho mandato un link
<matadores> chi mi aiuta ad installare driver a lenovo t410?
<mon97> era quello il mio problema principale
<cristian_c> mon97: stai perseverando nel non leggere, al di là della sdhermata linkata
<cristian_c> !qualcuno | matadores
<ubot-it> matadores: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<mon97> vi sto seguendo
<f843d0> mon97: tanto per cominciare, reinstalla l'OS e non farci perdere tempo
<mon97> ho detto che non sono un esperto di linux, è la prima volta che lo installo.
<f843d0> mon97: bene, hai scelto un hardware infelice. Riprova con qualcos'altro e vedrai che andrà meglio
<matadores> driver scheda video appropiata e icore 5 intel lenovo t410
<matadores> se non ho richiesto bene e dimmi che ritento
<f843d0> matadores: che scheda video? Se Intel, non hai bisogno di drivers, usualmente
<cristian_c> mon97: tra l'altro l'inesperienza richiede prudenza quando si fanno affermazioni perentorie
<cristian_c> mon97: su cherry trail audio e batteria sono problematiche diffuse con linux
<mon97> Ora l'installazione di lubuntu 16.10 mi è crashata mentre installava il pacchetto grub2
<matadores> capabilities: msi pm vga_controller bus_master cap_list rom
<cristian_c> mon97: a quanto so, l'audio non è spesso neanche risolvibile, in alcuni casi, al momento
<f843d0> mon97: https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2200671
<matadores> riditemi per favore il comando per installare pastebine cosi vi linco
<cristian_c> ringraziamo intel per il mancato supporto linux
<mon97> capisco..
<f843d0> mon97: ricerche migliori potrebbero essere possibili a patto di specificare modello esatto
<cristian_c> mon97: per la batteria esiste un workaround da github, ms dipende dall'hardware credo
<matadores> !pastebin
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian_c> e non è neanche bello a vedersi come workaround
<cristian_c> mon97: leggiti il log di dmesg
<cristian_c> per approfondire meglio le ragioni del mancato funzionamento dell'hardware in tuo possesso
<mon97> f843d0 X2-10 p007nl
<cristian_c> mon97:
<cristian_c> mon97: leggiti il log di dmesg
<cristian_c> come scritto prima
<mon97> comunque a quel tipo non funziona la wifi, a me fortunatamente si
<matadores> ThinkPad-T410
<matadores> e' precisamente il portatile
<cristian_c> per approfondire meglio le ragioni del mancato funzionamento dell'hardware in tuo possesso
<cristian_c> matadores: qual'è la domanda?
<mon97> scusa cristian_c ma ero sloggato
<cristian_c> mon97: le ho scritte prima che tu uscissi dal canale
<mon97> allora non so come fare
<cristian_c> mon97: a fare cosa?
<mon97> log di dmesg
<mon97> dove lo leggo?
<matadores> voglio installare driver video  migliori e  se ci sono driver per il processore  in piu' mi si e' fatto lo schermo nero 3 volte e ho spento il notebok dal pulsante
<cristian_c> mon97: in un terminale: dmesg
<mon97> ok
<cristian_c> matadores: 'driver per il processore'? Verifica le tue conoscenze informatiche
<matadores> xd
<cristian_c> matadores: non esistono driver per il processore, su nessun sistema operativo
<matadores> prima ho  spento da pulsante perch'e si era bloccato ubuntu
<matadores> non mi segnala errori pero'
<cristian_c> matadores: quale ubuntu?
<matadores> 16.10
<cristian_c> matadores: scheda intel, nvidia, nvidia+intel o altro?
<cristian_c> matadores: lshw -C video
<cristian_c> !paste | matadores
<ubot-it> matadores: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<matadores> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24148181/
<cristian_c> mon97: https://github.com/Icenowy/axpd <- occhio, è utilizzabile solo se il soc usa il driver axp288
<mon97> come lo verifico? e poi questo workaround è un fix temporaneo del problema?
<cristian_c> mon97: l'hai letto il dmesg?
<mon97> è lunghissimo e non so dove guardare
<cristian_c> matadores: hai solo scheda grafica intel?
<cristian_c> mon97: ecco, forse dovresti affrontare con calma il problema, prima di arrivare a conclusioni affrettate/azzardate
<matadores> cristian_c non  lo so
<cristian_c> mon97: tra l'altro, il oog di dmesg contiene anche info riguardo l'audio
<matadores> l' ho comprato usato e non ho visto specifiche
<cristian_c> matadores: digita: sudo lshw
<cristian_c> matadores: ah, ecco non mi pareva vero l'avessi preso nuovo
 * cristian_c sigh
<mon97> lol
<matadores> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24148210/
<cristian_c> matadores: scheda grafica intel, con i driver intel del kernel
<cristian_c> matadores: non devi fare nulla
<matadores> e perche' si rallenta il pc e si e' bloccato?
<matadores> non mi sembra tanto performante
<mon97> gtaV pesa
<cristian_c> matadores: beh, schifo non fa quel thinkpad, anche se vecchio
<cristian_c> matadores: in ogni caso, qui non si recupera hardware
<cristian_c> mon97: ?
<cristian_c> matadores: di la verità, hai lettp i5 e subito hai pensato a un pc moderno, vero?
<matadores> si inconfronto a prima si vede la differenza ma rimettendo ubuntu non mi sembra  funzioni perfettamente
<cristian_c> matadores: perché? Quale sistema è installato?
<matadores> mi si era fatto schermo nero si rallenta e  come detto prima si era bloccato tutto
<matadores> no
<f843d0> matadores: non è un problema del canale se si compra hardware esotico
<mon97> beh su un i5 io non ci sputerei sopra..
<matadores> scusa col toshiba non si impallava non rallentava
<f843d0> mon97: bene, sentiti libero di scrivere i driver appropriati
<cristian_c> mon97: come scrirto prima , è un i5 di 7 anni fa
<cristian_c> del 2010, per la preciaione
<cristian_c> s
<mon97> f843d0 non ho capito.. cristian_c non avevo capito ahahha
<f843d0> mon97: c'è poco da ridere, fate perdere tempo altrove
<cristian_c> matadores: ancora non hai detto con quale os e quale hardware, usavi il toshiba
<matadores> per esotico cosa intendete?
<matadores> ubuntu 16.10
<matadores> questo sto usando
<cristian_c> mon97: e matadores ha l'abitudine a raccattare spazzatura, anche se in questo non possiamo esserne certi
<cristian_c> *di
<cristian_c> *in questo caso
<f843d0> Va bene, fenomeni, vi scrivo da un Toshiba Satellite A100, con 1Gb di RAM, circa del 2006-2007
<matadores> infatti quello dicevo
<mon97> io voglio mettere lubuntu su un raspberri pi zero
<mon97> y*
<matadores> il toshiba satellite c66d amd non perdeva di prestazzioni e consumava poca ram
<matadores> questo invece  bhooo!
<mon97> cristian_c conosci matadores?
<f843d0> !chat | mon97
<ubot-it> mon97: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<matadores> mon97 mi conosce per tastiera
<cristian_c> mon97: tornando al problema, hai fatto quanto suggerito?
<matadores> per la mia carenza nello scrivere
<mon97> in risposta ad "alsamixer" il terminale mi ritorna: Impossibile aprire il mixer: File o directory non esistente
<mon97> come avevo detto
<cristian_c> mon97: questo già lo sapevamo
<cristian_c> mon97: per questo ti si è indirizzato sul dmesg, se proprio ti interessz far andare ubuntu su quel pc
<mon97> carlin0 per quella risposta ha detto che lo stavo trollando
<cristian_c> mon97: se ne sono fatte troppe di polemiche
<cristian_c> ci sono altre domande?
<cristian_c> su ubuntu
<mon97> si
<mon97> Sono su dmesg, cosa ti leggo?
<cristian_c> mon97: mandalo su pastebin
<cristian_c> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<mon97> come copio il terminale?
<mon97> dal*
<cristian_c> mon97: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<cristian_c> mon97: dmesg | pastebinit
<cristian_c> il secondo comando produrrà un link, da incollare qui in canale, mon97
<mon97> grazie
<mon97> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24148354/
<cristian_c>  1.939307] intel_idle: MWAIT substates: 0x33000020 [ 1.939309] intel_idle: v0.4.1 model 0x4C [ 1.939771] intel_idle: lapic_timer_reliable_states 0xffffffff
<mon97> a me sembra tutto un errore quel dmesg
<mon97> ahahha mi dispiace che abbiate a che fare con un pirla come me
<cristian_c>  2.537074] intel_pstate: Intel P-state driver initializing
<mon97> posso spegnere il pc cristian_c ? o serve qualche altro comando importante?
<mon97> la batteria dovrebbe essere al limite
<cristian_c>  3.564964] mmc1: error -84 whilst initialising SD card
<cristian_c> mon97: spegnilo pure
<mon97> cristian_c: buttalo pure*
<cristian_c> l'errore su mmc1 però è relativo alla microsd card, credo
<mon97> mmc1 è la memoria che ha il convertibile
<mon97> con win10 i stallato
<cristian_c> mon97: la webcam funge?
<mon97> è proprio quella che mi segna nelle famose 5 righe di errori
<mon97> quella davanti si
<mon97> quella dietro non ho verificato
<mon97> anche perchè non credo sia supportata dal programmino di linux
<cristian_c> mon97: difatti Product: HP TrueVision HD è su usb
<mon97> l'audio come è collegato?
<cristian_c> mon97: no, più che altro se la webcam è collegata internamente alla usb, come tutti i portatili, è supportata
<cristian_c> mon97: sto guardando per l'audio, ma dovrebbe eseere il solito i2s
<cristian_c> di solitole webcam sono collegate in i2c sui tablet
<cristian_c> invece che usb
<cristian_c>  5.738156] Bluetooth: hci0: Intel device is already patched. patch num: 25
<cristian_c> bluettoh collegato in uart e viene stranamente riconosciuto, di solito non è così su sti cosi
<mon97> il bluetooth funziona
<cristian_c>  5.491045] Bluetooth: HCI UART protocol ATH3K registered
<cristian_c> ah, atheros, ecco perché
<mon97> sai cos'altro non funziona?
<mon97> non mi legge la micro sd
<mon97> che su windows uso tranquillamente come sostituto all'hard disk
<mon97> la porta type-c la legge. la usb 3.0 anche
<cristian_c> [ 5.869057] iwlwifi 0000:01:00.0: Direct firmware load for iwlwifi-7265D-24.ucode failed with error -2 [ 5.869112] iwlwifi 0000:01:00.0: Direct firmware load for iwlwifi-7265D-23.ucode failed with error -2 [ 5.878579] iwlwifi 0000:01:00.0: loaded firmware version 22.361476.0 op_mode iwlmvm [ 5.968323] iwlwifi 0000:01:00.0: Detected Intel(R) Dual Band Wireless AC 3165, REV=0x210
<cristian_c> mon97: la microsd è un problema in alcuni casi, in altri no
<mon97> il wifi viaggia alla stessa velocità del tablet / telefono
<cristian_c> comunque, è sempre driver sdhci
<cristian_c> beh, quantomeno è wifi intel
<cristian_c> mon97: beccato un kernel panic
<mon97> devo rimuovere il kernel?
<cristian_c> mon97: 16.10, giusto?
<mon97> si
<mon97> no no aspetta
<cristian_c>  7.013383] ---[ end trace d8f931f0f51c38a5 ]--- [ 7.013387] i2c_designware 808622C1:06: couldn't acquire bus ownership [ 7.013473] i2c_designware: probe of 808622C1:06 failed with error -110
<mon97> lubuntu 16.10 crasha nell'installazione con i grub2
<mon97> ubuntu 16.10 no
<mon97> quindi ora ho messo Lubuntu 16.04
<cristian_c> [ 7.467788] ACPI Error: Field [D128] at 1152 exceeds Buffer [NULL] size 160 (bits) (20160422/dsopcode-236) [ 7.467803] ACPI Error: Method parse/execution failed [\HWMC] (Node ffff9f2ebb0db870), AE_AML_BUFFER_LIMIT (20160422/psparse-542) [ 7.467823] ACPI Error: Method parse/execution failed [\_SB.WMID.WMAA] (Node ffff9f2ebb0dcfa0), AE_AML_BUFFER_LIMIT (20160422/psparse-542) [ 7.467928] ACPI Error: Field [D128] at 1152 exceeds Buffer 
<matadores> lubuntu sempre problemi di driver wirless(mad)
<cristian_c> mon97: infatti emergono errori con 16.04.2
<mon97> considera che non ho neanche fatto gli aggiornamenti
<cristian_c> mon97: nel senso, se devi usare il kernel 4.8, fallo con 16.10
<cristian_c> mon97: dovresti farli
<mon97> si lo so
<mon97> l'ho installato di fretta e furia
<cristian_c> matadores: per favore, non scrivere castronerie
<mon97> comunque avevo anche messo il kernel 14.10.1
<mon97> in ubuntu 16.10
<mon97> stessi problemi
<cristian_c>  7.717177] hid-multitouch 0018:06CB:17AD.0003: input,hidraw2: I2C HID v1.00 Device [SYNP1000:00 06CB:17AD] on i2c-SYNP1000:00
<cristian_c> questo funge
<mon97> multitouch su schermo si, su pad no
<mon97> c'è un bus difettoso / sconosciuto quindi?
<cristian_c> mon97: a pensarci bene, l'audio sembra completamente ignorato
<cristian_c> mon97: forss ho capito
<cristian_c> mon97: la parte tastiera non funziona completamente?
<mon97> funziona
<cristian_c> mon97: ricordami la sigla del tablet
<cristian_c> il nome esatto
<mon97> su win per f1 ... f12 devi premere il tasto fn
<mon97> su ubuntu fn per regolare luminosità, volume..
<mon97> Hp Pavilion X2-10 p007nl
<cristian_c> mon97: quindi non va solo il touchpad, mentre le porte sulla tastiera vanno?
<cristian_c> ok
<mon97> la tastiera è passiva
<mon97> ha solo due led
<mon97> le porte stanno su tablet
<mon97> il touchpad funziona bene, soltanto il multitouch non viente considerato
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> mon97: beh, dai , quella è un'altra question
<mon97> si posso farne a meno
<cristian_c> http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?p=4882764
<cristian_c> qui la sigla non è p007nl, comunque
<mon97> solo se riusciamo a risolvere per la batteria sono contento
<cristian_c> 1. audio; manca il driver per il codec particolare c2072x; ho ovviato con un altoparlante accoppiato in bluetooth
<cristian_c> 2. batteria che non viene rilevata
<cristian_c> 3. lettore interno microsd, mi rimane in busy state con errore 110..in alcuni asus qualcuno ha trovato un walkaround
<cristian_c> 4. webcam interna, anche qui problema driver; ho ovviato con una webcam usb.
<mon97> hanno tutti problemi diversi
<mon97> comunque il loro ha 2Gb di ram
<mon97> è la versione più vecchia rispetto al mio
<mon97> comunque, come dicevi, il terminale ad un comando, mi rispondeva --no soundcard--
<mon97> cat e qualcosa
<mon97> (credo)
<mon97> nelle impostazioni audio vedo solo "uscita dummy"
<cristian_c> mon97: ti dirò, se batteria e audio non funzionano, di solito il dmesg reatituizce info in merito
<cristian_c> qui è come se non esistessero
<cristian_c> il che è veramente anomalo
<mon97> per la batteria, no battery plugged
<mon97> una cosa del genere
<cristian_c> mon97: se digiti: <play -l
<cristian_c> mon97: se digiti: aplay -l
<cristian_c> cosa risponde
<cristian_c> ?
<mon97> ora accendo
<mon97> e ri dico
<mon97> ma che per caso è un file audio?
<cristian_c> no
<cristian_c> !audio
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Audio e http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Multimedia/Audio
<mon97> ?
<cristian_c> mon97: cat /proc/asound/card0/codec* | grep Codec
<mon97> aplay
<mon97> device_list:268: nessuna scheda audio trovata
<cristian_c> aplay -l hai dAto?
<mon97> al cat mi dice, file o dir non esistente
<mon97> si
<cristian_c> mon97: hai sperimentato dei freeze sul tablet?
<cristian_c> in generale
<mon97> ibernazione?
<mon97> def freeze
<cristian_c> mon97: dei blocchi, intendo
<cristian_c> mon97: digita: lspci && lsusb
<mon97> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24148516/
<mon97> vedi solo 6 righe?
<mon97> vedo un "non-VGA unclassified device: intel corporation device 22b5 (rev 36)
<cristian_c> mon97: lspci non da nulla?
<mon97> PCI bridge
<mon97> ah scusa
<cristian_c> io vedo solo sei righe nel paste
<mon97> si
<mon97> ho sbagliato probabilmente
<mon97> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24148543/
<mon97> lspci
<cristian_c> - the speakers doesn't work;
<cristian_c> - the touch pad doesn't recognizes the 2 fingers scroll;
<cristian_c> - the battery icon is missing;
<cristian_c> - I've not yet tried the micro-SD;
<cristian_c> dal forum di hp
<mon97> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24148544/
<mon97> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24148544/
<mon97> lsusb
<cristian_c> mon97: lspci -nnk
<cristian_c> mon97: lsuab è a posto , rileva tranquillamente bluetooth, touch e webcam
<cristian_c> e porte usb
<mon97> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24148636/
<mon97> ho provato a rimettere la micro sd ma niente
<mon97> su dischi non la vede
<cristian_c> in lspci gpu, sensori e wifi non ci sono problemi
<cristian_c> mentre:
<cristian_c> 00:03.0 Multimedia controller [0480]: Intel Corporation Device [8086:22b8] (rev 36) Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device [103c:827c] 00:0a.0 Non-VGA unclassified device [0000]: Intel Corporation Device [8086:22d8] (rev 36) Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device [103c:827c]
<cristian_c> qui ci sono peoblemi
<cristian_c> mon97: https://communities.intel.com/thread/101995
<cristian_c> 8086:22b8 sono proprio gli id dell'audio intel
<mon97> quindi loro non collaborano per niente..
<cristian_c> unclassified non vga è proprio l'altra webcam
<cristian_c> 8086:22d8
<mon97> mh
<mon97> neanche il microfono rileva il sistema
<cristian_c> I'm building a page on how to configure Debian Linux on the Asus T100HA. I need the firmware for the Sound card (8086:22b8), and software for the webcam, which i think is 8086:22d8.
<cristian_c> I've put a post on the Ubuntu forums as sputnik_uk at this link: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2313209
<cristian_c> mon97: il mic è solo un ingresso audio
<mon97> non lo trova lo stesso
<mon97> comunque in quel post, il tipo risolve solamente la rotazione dello schermo se non sbaglio
<mon97> e per le altre cose non ha soluzione
<cristian_c> I2C_DESIGNWARE_BAYTRAIL
<cristian_c> mon97: devi disattivare questo nella conf del kernel
<mon97> paura
<cristian_c> mon97: parlo del problema della batteria
<mon97> grande
<cristian_c> infatti il kernel panic era relativo a i2c-designware
<cristian_c> se lo disattivi dovrebbe migliorare
<cristian_c> mon97: non è una mia idea, ne parlano sul forum techtablets
<mon97> kernel panic == errore nel kernel?
<cristian_c> mon97: kernel panic diciamo che è come un 'bsod'
<cristian_c> quando va in crash
<mon97> e invece un 'bsod' diciamo che è un?
<mon97> comunque da solo non so fare quelle cose
<mon97> e non so neanche se è pericoloso farlo
<cristian_c> mon97: non ricordo quale kernel usi, ma il tizio su kernel 4.8 ha scaricato i sorgenti del kernel, impoststo il flag i2c_designware a N, e ricompilato il kernel
<cristian_c> dopodiché ha usato https://github.com/tgharib/axpd
<cristian_c> per far apparire la perdentuale di batteria
<mon97> a me non rileva la batteria
<cristian_c> mon97:  ti è stato spiegato perché
<mon97> si
<cristian_c> comunque, mi pare ti sia stato detto come risolvere , eventualmente
<cristian_c> almeno il problema della batteria
<mon97> ok posso provarci
<mon97> se faccio danni sul kernel, riguardano solo la partizione di ubuntu giusto?
<mon97> perchè se devo giocarmi il portatile nuovo per una cavolata, allora mi installo lubuntu su raspberry pi 3 come dicevo prima
<mon97> tanto devo programmarci e basta
<cristian_c> mon97: meglio che tu faccia prima esperienza
<cristian_c> quel 2-in-1 lo lascerei con windows, per il momento
<mon97> mi sembrava una cosa da poco il dual boot
<mon97> invece sono usciti tutti questi problemi
<cristian_c> mon97: non su quel tablet
<cristian_c> sui pc normali sì
<mon97> anche lubuntu sul convertibile sarebbe stato comodo per iniziare
<cristian_c> hai sbagliato macchina per installare linux
<mon97> che cavolo
<cristian_c> mon97: per iniziare c'è altro
<mon97> suggeriscimi
<cristian_c> qualunque laptop, mettiamola così
<cristian_c> avrà sempre un supporto migliore dell'hp x2
<mon97> ci avevo sperato
<cristian_c> (laptop normali)
<mon97> si capisco
<cristian_c> mon97: di certo non atom
<cristian_c> con celeron , cor e compagnia bella non ci sono problema
<cristian_c> *problemi
<cristian_c> quantomeno non problemi gravi di questo tipo
<mon97> rientrava nei requisiti
<mon97> io mi sono attaccato a quelli
<mon97> da buon principiante
<mon97> ora che ne sapevo che dava problemi con il kernel
<mon97> neanche so cosa sia
<mon97> per farti capire
<cristian_c> mon97: eh, magari cerca au wikipedia, alla voce kernel ;)
<mon97> ahahaha grazie
<cristian_c> [ 3.564964] mmc1: error -84 whilst initialising SD card
<cristian_c> questa, confermo, è la sd card
<cristian_c> googlando si parla proprio del problema in merito alla sdcard
<mon97> mi fa piacere che ti stai applicando cosî tanto
<cristian_c> mon97: stasera avevo tempo
<mon97> ahahah
<mon97> se hai da fare tranquillo
<cristian_c> mon97: è tardi, comunque le info ti sono state date
<cristian_c> in bocca al lupo
<mon97> grazie di tutto
<mon97> se mi serve aiuto con il kernet ti cerco
<mon97> kernel
<mon97> buonanotte
#ubuntu-it 2017-03-10
<momoiro> ciao sono eleonora e ho bisogno di aiuto urgente perchè con un comando ho cancellato foto video documenti tutto
<momoiro> il problema è sorto quando dovevo cancellare una cartella nascosta che era posta nella home mi avevano detto di digitare un comando ma non avevo capito che dovevo prima aprire la cartella nascosta cosi ho cancellato tutte le cartelle e mi ritrovo con dei file elf o danneggiati
<momoiro> non c'è nessuno?
<momoiro> javintus potresti aiutarmi?
<step290> io ho provato a usare la verione prova di ubuntu dul mio acer ma non andava ne wifi ne mi trovava i driver, ne la stampante
<step290> non è normale giusto??
<step290> o se poi installo ubuntu funziona tutto?? cioè cambia qualcosa dalla versione di prova ad installarlo>??
<Carlin0> step290, che scheda wifi hai e che stampante
<gigirock> step290, quasi sicuramente non funzioneranno neanche una volta installate, cerca in Rete se esistono esperienze con il tuo modello di PC e se sono stati risolti i vari problemi , altrimenti 6 costretto a tradirci...... esiston + 1200 varianti di 'linux' al mondo .................
<Carlin0> gigirock, ...
<step290> stampante ricoh aficio c2050
<step290> scheda wifi non so...
<Carlin0> step290, sei da ubuntu ora ?
<step290> qualcomm Atheros AR956x
<step290> no però posso rientrarci volentdo
<Carlin0> aspè che vedo ...
<Carlin0> la stampante sembra molto difficile che andrà ora vedo il wifi
<step290> ho trovato che non va niente su il mio aspire es1-522
<Carlin0> il wifi sembra qualcuno sia riuscito a farlo andare ...
<step290> io ho provato a cercare i driver ma non trova nulla....
<Carlin0> è hardware in effetti poco compatibile con linux
<step290> qual'è l'hardware ideale per utilizzare linux???
<Carlin0> bhe ad esempio le stampanti hp
<Carlin0> schede video intel amd o nvidia
<Carlin0> wifi va quasi tutto sei un po sfortunato
<gigirock> step290, esiste anche una tabella di compatibilita' : https://certification.ubuntu.com/
<David77> Buongiorno a tutti! Ieri ho installato su Xubuntu 16.04 gparted e facendolo partire mi ha chiesto la password perchè necessari privilegi. A casa ho ubuntu 14.04 con Dischi (suppongo una gui per udisks) e quel pacchetto, che comunque fa alcune delle operazioni che fa gparted (gui per parted) come la formattazione si avvia senza nessuna richiesta di privilegi: perchè questa differenza, se la sapete? Probabilmente perchè con udisks "Any application (includi
<calimero_82> ciao
<calimero_82> non riesco a impostare una risoluzione di schermo oltre 640x480 su xubuntu 1604,ho seguito il wiki per xorg.conf senza esiti positivi
<David77> calimero_82 ma su Impostazioni > Schermo non puoi?
<calimero_82> David77: no solo 640x480
<paki1362> ciao a tutti
<calimero_82> ciao
<David77> calimero_82 attendi qualcuno più esperto. io ho un netbook con la 16.04 e sono a 1024x600.
<paki1362> ho bisogno di un aiuto cè qualcuno che mi potrebbe aiutare?
<calimero_82> David77: tu hai driver proprietari o liberi?
<calimero_82> intendo sulla gpu
<paki1362> è disponibile qualcuno?
<paki1362> è solo un informazione che voglio:
<David77>  !chiedi | paki1362
<ubot-it> paki1362: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<paki1362> grazie
<paki1362> ho installato xubuntu 16.04 ed è molto lento
<paki1362> prima avevo installato xubuntu la versione 12.10 ed era molto piu veloce
<paki1362> volevo solo sapere se era possibile modificare il kernel della 16.04 a quella del 12.10.
<paki1362> ho notato che il kernel 3.2 è piu veloce del 4.8.0 scusate della mia ignoranza ma è da poco che uso linux
<paki1362> fine
<paki1362> una risposta per favore?
<David77> calimero_82 hai provato a vedere http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?p=4877999
<calimero_82> David77: e' nvidia a me
<antontotty97> come faccio a richiedere il cd dell'ultima versione di ubuntu?
<paki1362> David77 me la dai una risposta per favore?
<David77> paki1362 non sono espertissimo ma fare un downgrade della versione del kernel supportato da una LTS non so se è fattibile o deleterio. io ho la 16.04 su un net e mi sembra veloce per quello che può essere veloce avendo una cpu lenta di suo
<paki1362> dove posso trovare informazioni dettagliate
<paki1362> sul downgrade
<calimero_82> paki1362: io vedo sempre il wiki
<paki1362> ok grazie a tutti
<David77> antontotty97 http://www.ubuntu-it.org/download
<kekkovad> ciao, ho installato ubuntu 16.10 per la prima volta in vita mia, funziona tutto ma all'avvio mi compare per pochi secondi questo errore: failed to connect to lvmetad. Falling back to device scanning.
<kekkovad> sapete darmi un consiglio su cosa fare?
<gigirock> si andare a cagare
<matadores> buon pomeriggio
<matadores> lo schermo mi si e' fatto nero al riavvio forzato con tasto di accensione e spegnimento notebook ho riavviato
<matadores> ma al rientrare di ubuntu non mi segnala errore
<matadores> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<David77> anche a me è successo un paio di volte e al riavvio tutto ok quindi non ho fatto nulla. ma io non sono esperto
<gigirock> !ciao
<greyzard> su un portatile con Xubuntu 16.04 ho installato i driver della scheda di rete wifi, una broadcom BCM43142 802.11b/g/n (rev 01), funziona ma a volte dopo un po la connessione si blocca e devo riavviarla, è un problema noto?
<gigirock> greyzard, mah non saprei ma dopo che si e' bloccata che comando dai per riavviarla ?
<greyzard> la disattivo per poi riattivarla dal gestore delle connessioni nella barra in alto
<gigirock> ah ok , la prossima volta apri il terminale e dai sudo service network-manager restart e controlla che non ci siano errori in risposta
<gigirock> greyzard, nei parametri della connessione wifi e' selezionato ipv6 ?
<greyzard> in "impostazioni IPv6" è impostato automatico
<gigirock> greyzard, prova a disabilitare quel parametro e salva
<greyzard> si connette lo stesso, ora ci vorrà qualche minuto per capire se ho risolto
<gigirock> greyzard, oppure aspe che ti linko la guida per studiare il caso
<greyzard> come non detto, non va :-)
<gigirock> aspe
<gigirock> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/Broadcom greyzard studia il caso.............
<gigirock> greyzard, nella guida c'e' la soluzione al problema ma devi avere una connessione a filo...........
<greyzard> ho già installato il pacchetto indicato
<gigirock> greyzard, quale ?
<greyzard> bcmwl-kernel-source
<gigirock> eh greyzard ma hai aggiornato a .2 ?
<greyzard> .2?
<gigirock> apri terminale e dai lsb_release -a
<greyzard> finisco di fare un backup della partizione e poi provo
<greyzard> no lsb modules are avaiable
<calimero_82> ciao
<calimero_82> ho xubuntu 1604, non riesco a settare il monitor, mi da come settaggio solo 640x480
<David77> calimero_82 prova a vedere https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2323225
<calimero_82> grazie David77 ma questo attiva i driver proprietari, se riesco a configurare xconf sec me risolvo
<David77> mi spiace non sono esperto, attendi magari se qualcuno è più informato. do indicazioni trovate per cercare di aiutare ma più di questo non posso ancora aiutare di più, mi spiace :(
<calimero_82> figurati Da grazie comunque
<calimero_82> David77:
<David77> ho trovato anche https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2332753
<calimero_82> David77: quando mando il comando sudo lshw -c display | grep driver non mi esce nulla
<David77> io ho una Mobile 945GSE Express Integrated Graphics Controller (presa da lshw -c display) e, fortunatamente non ho avuto problemi con xubuntu 16.04 per la risoluzione
<Carlin0> David77, facci vedere l'output completo di quel comando , mettilo su paste
<calimero_82> cristian_c: mi aiuti a configurare lo schermo?
<David77> Carlin0 non è per me ma dicevo a calimero_82 che ha il problema. mi sono dimenticato di mettere il nome utente. scusatemi :(
<cristian_c> !tizio | calimero_82
<David77> calimero_82 il buon cristian_c è entrato adesso rispiegagli che hai il problema della 640x480 non modificabile
<Carlin0> dovrebbe anche dire la scheda video
<Carlin0> !dettagli
<Carlin0> manca er bott
<calimero_82> si nvidia geforce 1050ti xubuntu 1604
<calimero_82> gtx geforce 1050 ti
<calimero_82> seguendo il wiki della sezione video non mi da nessun parametro riguardo ii driver utilizzato lshw -c display | grep driver
<calimero_82> ho creato un xorg.conf fermando il server x e settando dei parametri ma al riavvio sempre la stessa storia
<calimero_82> non so dove andare a sbattare
<Carlin0> calimero_82, ti propone i driver proprietari?
<calimero_82> no Carlin0
<calimero_82> Carlin0: processor intel microcode firmware ma dice comunque che non funge
<Carlin0> calimero_82, sudo lshw
<Carlin0> metti in paste tutto
<calimero_82> https://paste.ubuntu.com/24152326/ Carlin0
<calimero_82> io ho gia' creato xorg.conf
<Carlin0> e perchè ?
<calimero_82> nei wiki ufficiali dicono che se si hanno problemi si crea xorg.conf x cercare di risolverli
<calimero_82> Carlin0: io  ho seguito sempre il wiki
<Carlin0> cmq non si capisce il modello di scheda e calimero_82 purtroppo i wiki non sempre sono aggiornati
<calimero_82> Carlin0:  geforce gtx 1050 ti nvidia
<Carlin0> dove lo vedi calimero_82 ?
<calimero_82> lo scatolo
<Carlin0> calimero_82, lspci -nn | grep VGA
<gigirock> Ciao calimero_82 c'è un particolare versione di driver che n va con gtx.....
<calimero_82> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: NVIDIA Corporation Device [10de:1c82] (rev a1) Carlin0
<calimero_82> ciao gigirock
<gigirock> calimero_82: ma non si avvia ?
<calimero_82> io sto parlando da qua, mi da come risoluzione solo 640x480
<cristian_c> calimero_82: e in Driver aggiuntivi cosa vedi?
<gigirock> Ah ecco ma è l'unica scheda grafic.a ?
<calimero_82> solo intel microcode cpu
<calimero_82> neanche abilitato
<cristian_c> calimero_82: ok, è nuovissima
<cristian_c> la 1050ti mi sembra parecchio nuova
<cristian_c> forse non ci sono neanche i driver closed
<Carlin0> non credo sia così nuova
<calimero_82> ma non si pu; impostare neanche una risoluzione 1024x768
<Carlin0> anzi forse il contrario
<cristian_c> confermo che è una gtx 1050ti con 4 gb di vram
<cristian_c> dagli id di lspci
<calimero_82> l ho presa da taopc
<gigirock> Fighetta
<gigirock> calimero_82: ma è una nuova installazione?
<calimero_82> ieri sera l ho messo
<gigirock> Dico ubuntu hai installato da zero ?
<calimero_82> voglio mettere v1024x768 odioso al massimo 640x480
<calimero_82> si gigirock xubuntu 1604
<calimero_82> ho installato tutto il necessario
<gigirock> Ok allora cerca come si aggiungono i driver aggiuntivi
<cristian_c> calimero_82: hwe è installato?
<gigirock> Per visita
<gigirock> Per nvidia
<calimero_82> gigirock:  intendi proprietari_
<calimero_82> ora vedo cristian_c
<albetoff> Salve, c'è qualcuno che riesca ad aiutarmi con l' istallazione di ubuntu? sto diventando pazzo
<gigirock> Certo vanno solo quelli con gtx
<Carlin0> !installazione | albetoff
<ubot-it> albetoff: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<gigirock> albetoff: uno psicanalista
<cristian_c> !qualcuno | albetoff
<ubot-it> albetoff: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<albetoff> ho gia fatto tutto ho un problema con grub che non si installa
<albetoff> ho cercato su forum ovunuque e non sono riuscito a risolvere
<gigirock> Vado in bici
<calimero_82> hwe quale cristian_c ce ne sono diversi su synaptic
<Carlin0> albetoff, su che pc installi ? che cpu ha ? quanta ram ? che scheda video ?
<Carlin0> albetoff, hai uefi ?
<calimero_82> vado con apt hwe cristian_c /?
<calimero_82> intendo generico
<albetoff> è un dell inspiron 13 serie 5000 ha uefi e volevo fare un dual boot con windows10 preinstallato, 16gb di ram e i7
<cristian_c> calimero_82: un attimo
<calimero_82> scusa,i cristian_c
<cristian_c> calimero_82: intanto: lsb_release -a
<cristian_c> che dice?
<calimero_82> spetta
<calimero_82> No LSB modules are available.
<calimero_82> Distributor ID:Ubuntu Description:	Ubuntu 16.04.2 LTSRelease:	16.04Codename:	xenial
<albetoff> e monta un ssd da 250
<cristian_c> calimero_82: poi, digita: sudo apt install --install-recommends xserver-xorg-hwe-16.04
<calimero_82> cristian_c: fatto ma cos e' hwe mai sentito
<calimero_82> driver del server x ?
<akis24> calimero_82:  buona lettura http://askubuntu.com/questions/248914/what-is-hardware-enablement-hwe
<cristian_c> calimero_82: cosa risponde il comando?
<calimero_82> l ha installato cristian_c
<calimero_82> ne ha installati molti
<cristian_c> sì
<cristian_c> calimero_82: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Rilasci/PointRelease
<cristian_c> calimero_82: digita: uname -a
<calimero_82> Linux fabiopchome-B250M-D2V 4.4.0-66-generic #87-Ubuntu SMP Fri Mar 3 15:29:05 UTC 2017 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux cristian_c
<albetoff> Praticamente inizialmente ho fatto l' installazione di ubuntu automatica dalla voce installa linux affianco a windows boot manager e mi ha dato il primo errore
<albetoff> subito dopo ho eliminato le due partizioni che si erano create con GParted e le ho rifatte manualmente e mi ha dato lo stesso errore, installando il bootloader su dev/sda
<cristian_c> calimero_82: non sembra aggiornato
<cristian_c> calimero_82: prova un riavvio, e dopo ridigita: uname -a
<cristian_c> anzi, torna qui
<calimero_82> ok
<akis24> albetoff: grub non va' installato su /sda  ma sulla partizione efi di avvio di solito /sda2 e comunque la vedi perche è in fat 32 se non erro  se posti uno screen con gparted del disco magari la vediamo meglio  o segui la guida di installazione uefi
<dexter97> ciao a tutti
<dexter97> posso chiedere aiuto qua per una cosa su lubuntu ?
<akis24> !aiuto | dexter97
<ubot-it> dexter97: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<dexter97> ok
<dexter97> grazie millee
<albetoff> ho provato ad installarlo anche in sda1 che è in efi dove c'è il windows boot manager ma niente stesso errore
<akis24> dexter97: usb o dvd di installazione ?
<akis24> scusa dexter97
<akis24> albetoff:  usb o dvd di installazione ?
<dexter97> usb
<albetoff> usb
<akis24> albetoff:  creata come e con quale programma ?
<dexter97> vorrei creare un bot
<albetoff> creata con rufus 2.12
<gigirock_> comincia dal bit
<akis24> dexter97: creare un bot non è argomento di supporto ..
<gigirock_> dexter97, vai a #ubuntu-it-chat
<dexter97> si avete ragione scusate
<dexter97> #ubuntu-it-chat
<calimero_82> Linux fabiopchome-B250M-D2V 4.8.0-41-generic #44~16.04.1-Ubuntu SMP Fri Mar 3 17:11:16 UTC 2017 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux cristian_c
<akis24> albetoff: che modalita' hai usato nelle impostazioni di rufus ?
<gigirock_> calimero_82, rulla la nvidia ?
<calimero_82> gigirock_: intendi rumore o scalda
<cristian_c> calimero_82: ok
<cristian_c> calimero_82: vai in Driver aggiuntivi
<gigirock_> intendo se vai a full hd
<cristian_c> calimero_82: hai la gpu migliore di quella di gigirock_ forse
<gigirock_> seeeeeee
<calimero_82> cristian_c:  ci sono
<albetoff> ho messo limmagine iso la chiavetta è in fat 32
<albetoff> la modalità è schema partizione mbr per bios o uefi
<calimero_82> non mi fa cambiare, sempre 640
<calimero_82> gigirock_: psensor mi da valori bassi non scalda
<calimero_82> cristian_c: su driver aggiuntivi esce sempre solo intel microcode
<cristian_c> calimero_82: spetta
<akis24> albetoff: niente pvt esponi in canale tranquillamente cosi darai modo anche ad altri di poterti aiutare  io cerco qualcosa al momento per te ..
<albetoff> va bene
<albetoff> grazie
<akis24> albetoff:  prova a creare la usb usando l'opzione su rufus →  schema partizione MBR/GPT per computer con BIOS/UEFI e riprova
<albetoff> va bene grazie
<akis24> di nulla
<cristian_c> calimero_82: forse ti tocca andare di ppa
<cristian_c> ma per esserne sicuri...
<calimero_82> ok
<cristian_c> calimero_82: comunque ti servono i driver almeno 375.10 nvidia
<cristian_c> come versione
<cristian_c> calimero_82: apt-cache policy nvidia
<cristian_c> calimero_82: comunque, hai fatto gli aggiornamenti di sistema?
<calimero_82> update e upgrade _
<calimero_82> non me l hgai detto
<calimero_82>  faccio subito
<cristian_c> calimero_82: dopo anni non hai bisogno di sentirti dire di eseguire aggiornamenti
<calimero_82> m ero dimenticato
<calimero_82> riavvio e ritorno
<calimero_82> niente
<calimero_82> sempre 640 e solo intelcore
<cristian_c> calimero_82: apt-cache policy nvidia
<calimero_82> dice nessuno installato
<calimero_82> nessuno candidato e vuto tabella di versione
<calimero_82> vuoto
<cristian_c> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=nvidia&searchon=names&suite=yakkety&section=all
<cristian_c> qui arrivano ai 367
<cristian_c> vediamo su zesty
<cristian_c> zesty (misc): NVIDIA binary driver - version 375.39 [restricted]
<cristian_c> 375.39-0ubuntu2: amd64 armhf i386
<cristian_c> calimero_82: io installerei la 17.04
<cristian_c> calimero_82: è ancora in beta , non rilasciata ancora ufficialmente
<cristian_c> ma sai, manca un mese.....
<cristian_c> calimero_82: che comunque ha già i driver closed nvidia inclusi
<calimero_82> cristian_c:  ma se metto i ppa?
<cristian_c> altrimenti ppa ufficiale, ma poi tra aggiornamenti del kernel è un po' un problema
<cristian_c> io personalmente andrei di 17.04 visto che è prossima all'uscita e il feature freeze è già passato da un po'
<cristian_c> calimero_82: chiaro, non sarà subito stabilissima, ma un mese passa in fretta
<calimero_82> cristian_c:  preferisco ppa e tra un mesemetto la 1704
<cristian_c> calimero_82: ok
<cristian_c> ti indico i ppa ufficiali nvidia
<calimero_82> ok
<gigirock> ma adesso hai 1604 calimero_82 ?
<calimero_82> si gigirock
<gigirock> ok perfetto
<calimero_82> dovrei avere noveau ora giusto?
<gigirock> si
<calimero_82> ma non si puo settare 1024x768 senza che metto i ppa con noveau? cosi aspetto la 1704
<cristian_c> calimero_82: nouveau necessita del firmware proprietario rilasciato da nvidia, per funzionare
<cristian_c> a risoluzione decente
<calimero_82> ah ok cristian_c
<gigirock> calimero_82, senza driver la tua gpu serve solo a scaldarti le gambe
<cristian_c> la scheda è nuova, quindi lascia perdere nouveau, calimero_82
<gigirock> ma poi una volta che un azienda supporta linux...
<calimero_82> ma l ho pagata poco, non pensavo fosse nuova
<cristian_c> calimero_82: https://launchpad.net/~graphics-drivers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa <- sai come aggiungerli , vero?
<gigirock> calimero_82, quanto poco ?
<calimero_82> in offerta su taopc mi ricordo sui 120
<calimero_82> si cristian_c grazie
<cristian_c> calimero_82: non l'ho segnalata io, ringrazia gigirock
<calimero_82> cosa non hai segnalato?
<calimero_82> grazie gigirock
<cristian_c> la pagina dei ppa
<gigirock> calimero_82, apsetta prova caosi !
<cristian_c> *i ppa
<gigirock>  sudo add-apt-repository ppa:graphics-drivers/ppa calimero_82
<gigirock> poi un bel sudo apt update
<gigirock> poi vai a vedere driver aggiuntivi e seleziona quelli stable o consigliati
<gigirock> dopodiche' vedrai juve milan in full hd
<calimero_82> gigirock:  dice che sto usando noveau, poi me ne da 2 378 e 375 quale scelgo?
<gigirock> 378 nuovi nuovi
<calimero_82> sono tutti opesource
<calimero_82> open
<calimero_82> pensavo fossero closed
<cristian_c> gigirock, se non sbaglio i raccomandati 375 e i non recommended 378
<cristian_c> o sbaglio?
<cristian_c> ah, ok
<cristian_c> (letto ora)
<cristian_c> calimero_82: no, sono tutti driver proprietari, quelli in driver aggiuntivi
<gigirock> io sto usando i 378 se volete stare sicuri 375
<calimero_82> e perche' li da open?
<calimero_82> da'
<calimero_82> ho una tastiera americana sorry
<cristian_c> calimero_82: ma che pc è?
<calimero_82> assemblato, l ho fatto io prendendo tutto su taopc
<calimero_82> la tastiera wifi cinese americana
<cristian_c> ....
<calimero_82> riavvio
<gigirock> dai calimero-82 metti 2048x1980
<calimero-82> Ragazzi è bloccato ,schermata nera con /dev/sda2: clean
<calimero-82> Sto dal cel
<gigirock> calimero-82, hai messo quelli sicuri ?
<calimero-82> 3 ne erano gigirock
<calimero-82> 378 ho messo
<gigirock> ah ok
<calimero-82> Nessuno diceva stable
<calimero-82> Ma è normale che non avanza?
<gigirock> no non e' normale ma il led del disco e' acceso ?
<calimero-82> Sisi
<gigirock> e allora aspettiamo sta controllando il fs
<calimero-82> Ogni tanto il trattino si muove gigi
<calimero-82> Mi sposto su it x non intasare il chan con ot
<calimero-82> Forzo il riavvio o aspetto?
<gigirock> mah forza
<gigirock> ma non riavviare spegni totalmente
<cristian_c> calimero-82: ctrl+esc
<cristian_c> o del
<calimero-82>  Nulla
<calimero-82> Riavvio forzato?
<cristian_c> calimero-82: purtroppo sì
<cristian_c> calimero-82: ed entra in recovery
<gigirock> tieni premuto il pulsante power
<cristian_c> poi shell di root
<cristian_c>  e ti si fa rimuovere i 378 ed installare i 375
<cristian_c> calimero-82: hai collegato il tv/monitor all'uscits video della 1050ti?
<cristian_c> o a quella della mobo?
<calimero-82> Hdmi
<calimero-82> Quello della gpu
<cristian_c> ok
<calimero-82> Ho premuto shift,recoverymode e sto con root
<calimero-82> Aspetta s è bloccato
<gigirock> calimero-82, siamo sicuri che hai un alimentatore adatto a quella gpu ?
<gigirock> calimero-82, hai windows su quel pc ?
<calimero-82> Partito
<calimero-82> Ho resertato
<calimero-82> Resettato
<calimero-82> Boh
<cristian_c> calimero-82: shell di root
<cristian_c> nel menù dopo aver scelto recovery dal grub
<calimero_82> sto da xubuntu funziona
<gigirock> che risoluzione ?
<calimero_82> gigirock: tutti valori bassi su psensor, va bene penso
<calimero_82> 1360x768
<calimero_82> grazie ragazzi riavvio per vedere se tutto ok?
<calimero_82> l alimentatore e' silenziosissimo pagato 80 euro
<calimero_82> riavvio
<calimero-82> Funziona meno male
<calimero-82> Grazie gigirock e christian-c
<bobbalob> !aiuto
<ubot-it> per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<bobbalob> Ciao ragazzi cè qualcuno online?
<gigirock> !qualcuno
<ubot-it> la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<bobbalob> ogni volta che accendo il pc ubuntu mi riscontra un errore interno
<gigirock> che errore ?
<bobbalob> ti mando i dettagli
<bobbalob> non riesco a copiarlo
<bobbalob> ho fatto gli screen ma non riesco ad inviarteli il servizio della chat non sembra funzionare
<bobbalob> filepicker
<gigirock> fai imgur
<gigirock> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<bobbalob> http://imgur.com/a/vWgu2
<bobbalob> ecco
<gigirock> bobbalob da quanto hai installato ?
<bobbalob> un mesetto
<bobbalob> perchè?
<gigirock> hai fatto tutti gli aggiornamenti ?
<bobbalob> apt-get update?
<gigirock> si sudo apt update poi sudo apt upgrade
<bobbalob> apt-get no? cmq non li ho fatti, li faccio? quindi sudo apt-get o apt e basta
<bobbalob> ?
<gigirock> e' lo stesso comando...
<bobbalob> okok
<bobbalob> il -get non cambia nulla?
<bobbalob> l'ho sempre fatto cosi..
<David77> Da Ubuntu 16.04 LTS, il programma predefinito per la gestione dei pacchetti è apt, di cui se ne consiglia l'utilizzo in alternativa ad apt-get
<bobbalob> ahhh ok ok
<bobbalob> chiedo un ultima cosa, avete mai usato arduino?
<David77> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<capitanocrunch> tell capitanocrunch [apt]
#ubuntu-it 2017-03-11
<Guest64327> ciao a tutti non riesco a scaricare ubuntu in una chiavetta usb perché non si scaricano le iso mi potete aiutare
<Guest64327> ?
<Guest64327> grazie in anticipo
<Carlin0> !download
<ubot-it> download is http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ o http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ o http://www.ubuntu-it.org/download
<Guest64327> grazie
<ricoh9> ciao qualcuno può aiutarmi a configurare la rete in debian stable?^
<Carlin0> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<fc_196> buongiorno, desideravo sapere se su vecchi mac è possibile installare una versione del SO Ubuntu e se si, visto che ho aggiornato osx sino a 10.6.8 perchè trattasi di macBook Pro del 2008, se e quale versione dovrei utilizzare. grazie f.
<Carlin0> !mac
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'mac'
<Carlin0> sto bot è sempre + carente
<Carlin0> !requisiti
<ubot-it> requisiti is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RequisitiDiSistema
<cristian_c> !macbook
<ubot-it> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro
<cristian_c> uhm
<fc_196> https://thepasteb.in/p/g5hP945WnYNsr
<fc_196> scusate non ho colto la differenza del copy/paste. si è un mac book pro
<cristian_c> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UbuntuMacIntel
<ehieh> Salve, c'è nessuno?
<cristian_c> !nessuno | ehieh
<ubot-it> ehieh: se nessuno parla in canale non significa che non ci siano utenti attivi. Fate la vostra domanda  tecnica e se qualcuno vorrà rispondervi lo farà
<ehieh> certocerto, era per sapere dato che è la mia priva volta su questo canale, grazie tante
<ehieh> *prima
<ehieh> Praticamente è da oggi che sono alla ricerca di un derivate stabile con ambiente grafico GNOME. Ho gia scaricato Ubuntu GNOME ma il problema è che non so per quale motivo non me lo fa istallare come secondo sistema operativo, bensi vuole sostituire quello gia presente nel mio computer, sapreste gentilmente darmi una mano? Grazie tante :)
<cristian_c> ehieh: intanto, hai spento completamente windows 10?
<cristian_c> non ibernandolo, eh
<cristian_c> ehieh: ppi disattiva 'avvio rapido' in windows
<cristian_c> *poi
<ehieh> ho fatto una volta il riavvio e una volta spento e riacceso completamente. Il disattivare "avvio rapido" no perchè non so nemmeno cosa faccia, se magari mi da delucidazioni, posso fare anche subito non so, grazie
<cristian_c> ehieh: di solito windows 10 si iberna
<cristian_c> preimpostato così
<cristian_c> per spegnerlo completamente, va cambiata l'opzione nell'atto di spegnimento
<cristian_c> 'iberna/riavvia/spegni/ecc...'
<ehieh> ah dimenticavo una cosa..forse non è molto professionale ma per ora io ho e sto provando con windows 7 professional, cambia qualcosa?
<cristian_c> ehieh: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/WindowsAvvioRapido
<ehieh> lo letto una parte del sito e dice "a partire da Windows 8" , quindi non penso rientro nella fascia avendo un windows 7 professional. Purtroppo non capisco davvero come mai con Xubuntu non mi ha dato nessun problema e me lo ha scaricato e con ubuntu gnome invece mi da solo la possibilità di cambiare il sistema operativo, che per ora non vorrei fare
<step290> http://i67.tinypic.com/2lnbx1y.png
<cristian_c> step290: io comunque, proverei con bootrepair
<step290> ho installato ubuntu ma non riesco più ad farlo avviare e credo ci siano troppe partizioni
<ehieh> Xubuntu mi è piaciuto molto ma praticando l'Università mi piaceva aver stesso ambiente grafico (GNOME) per far si di non avere differenze, e gia come prima cosa ho visto che l'editor di testo è diverso..sicuramente perchè non sono sistemi operativi uguali
<step290> ho provato seguendo la guida di bootrepair dal terminale ma non funziona
<cristian_c> step290: vedo una tastiera virtuale sull sfondo, btw
<step290> si perchè è in inglese e non so dove sono i caratteri senza guardare li
<cristian_c> ehieh: puoi mandare una schermata di gparted?
<cristian_c> step290: dal terminale? O.o
<cristian_c> step290: nkn puoi usarlo in live?
<cristian_c> *non
<step290> si apro l'equivalkente del prompt dei comandi
<cristian_c> step290: ora sei in live?
<step290> si
<step290> non riesco più ad avviare ubuntu
<step290> :(
<cristian_c> step290: allora, un attimo
<cristian_c> che problemi hai con la guida, esattamente?
<step290> ok grazie :D
<ehieh> step290 si da terminale, con debian mettevo gedit, mentre in Xubuntu ho visto devo mettere mousepad. Ne cercavo uno quindi con ambiente grafico gnome come debian capito?
<cristian_c> step290: puoi entrare qui in chat da quel pc in live?
<step290> si arrivo
<cristian_c> ehieh: gedit si installa tranquillamente in xubuntu
<ehieh> scusate cosa è il gparted? solo ancora alle prime arme abbiate pazienza :)
<cristian_c> ehieh: editor di partizioni
<cristian_c> !gparted
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/PartizionamentoManuale
<cristian_c> !editor
<ubot-it> editor is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/EditorDiTesto
<ehieh> ah quindi io seguito quella guida posso poi montarci quel che voglio?
<cristian_c> ehieh: un attimo, prima manda la schermata
<step290> eccomi cristian_c
<cristian_c> !bootrepair
<ubot-it> Boot-Repair è uno strumento grafico per ripristinare l'accesso ad Ubuntu ed altri sistemi operativi: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/BootRepair
<step290> adesso sono qui dal live ubuntu
<ehieh> abbia pazienza mi scusi, non ho capito da quale sistema operativo lo devo mandare..debian o Xubuntu?
<cristian_c> Una volta comparsa la Scrivania di Ubuntu, assicurarsi che il pc sia connesso a Internet (connettendo un cavo Ethernet oppure collegandosi ad una rete wi-fi disponibile
<cristian_c> ehieh: se possibile, dalla live di xubuntu
<cristian_c> xubuntu
<cristian_c> step290: sei atrivato al punto 4?
<cristian_c> *arrivato
<ehieh> non ancora, o rispondo qui o faccio li ahah
<cristian_c> ehieh: entra in chat da lbe
<cristian_c> live
<cristian_c> ehieh: comunque, se sei pratico, pupi provare col partizionamento manuaoe
<ehieh> ma alla fine a me servirebbe solo Gnome, è solo questa la possibile procedura? io cercavo semplicemente un derivate con tale ambiente grafico :/
<cristian_c> manuale
<cristian_c> non so com'è messa la tabella delle partizioni, nel tuo caso
<step290> si ho aperto il terminale copiato e incollato la riga
<cristian_c> la schermata avrebbe aiutato
<cristian_c> ehieh: ah, scusa, la live di ubuntu gnome
<ehieh> non sono perniente pratico, sono proprio all'inizi..primo anno università ing inf
<step290> Simple tool to repair frequent boot problems.
<step290> Website: https://sourceforge.net/p/boot-repair/home
<step290>  More info: https://launchpad.net/~yannubuntu/+archive/ubuntu/boot-repair
<step290> Press [ENTER] to continue or ctrl-c to cancel adding it
<step290> gpg: keybox '/tmp/tmpy_e_mazw/pubring.gpg' created
<cristian_c> ehieh: ah, usando debian, non sembrava :D
<ehieh> beh so fare qualcosina,nulla di piu..debian mi da un sacco di bug e mi si blocca in continuazione..non so se è un problema perchè è una versione rivisitata dal nostro professore e quindi da lui modificata o debian è famoso per essere cosi poco funzionale :\
<cristian_c> ah
<cristian_c> ehieh: comunque, puoi avviare ubuntu gnome in live?
<cristian_c> che ubuntu gnome è?
<ehieh> dici versione?
<ehieh> ma in live intendi con un video live da qui?
<step290> eccomi
<cristian_c> ehieh: no
<cristian_c> ehieh: mandi in boot ubuntu gnome
<cristian_c> ehieh: scegli 'try ubuntu gnome' invece di 'installa'
<ehieh> ahhh
<cristian_c> se non è uefi, troverai 'prova ubuntu gnome senza installarlo'
<step290> ok adesso ho fatto entrambe le righe di comando scritte al punto 4
<ehieh> eh è quello che volevo fare con Ubuntu GNOME ma non me lo fa, mi fa fare solo l'istalla classico e non so perche
<cristian_c> poo ti ritroverai sulvdeskrop, ehieh
<cristian_c> ehieh: definisci 'non me lo fa'
<cristian_c> step290: bene
<cristian_c> !paste | step290
<ubot-it> step290: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<ehieh> praticamente arrivo nella fase di selezionare lignua. Gia li una bella confusione. dopo che sono riuscito a selzionare per esempio inglese, non mi fa cliccare niente con il mouse e l'unica cosa che mi fa fare è l'invio da tastiera ma facendo cosi mi avvia la procedura di istallazione classica e non la live
<step290> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24158890/
<cristian_c> ehieh: usi la tastiera, no?
<step290> si legge?
<ehieh> con Xubuntu mi era venuta la solisa schermata ma ero riuscito a selezionare live con mouse e non ho avuto nessun problema a istallare la live :\
<cristian_c> ehieh: esattamente, i tasti freccia non funzionano sulla tastiera?
<cristian_c> ehieh: puoi mandare una foto?
<ehieh> si uso la tastiera
<ehieh> se mi dite come posso fare certamente
<cristian_c> step290: sudo apt-get install boot-repair
<ehieh> io faccio una fota e poi come la inserisco qua? un video screen non si può? forse troppo peso?
<cristian_c> ehieh: una foto è sufficiente, credo
<cristian_c> ehieh: usa un servizio di hosting immagini
<cristian_c> che ne so: imgur, tinypic, ecc...
<ehieh> ah okay, faccio subito anche se non credo una sola immagine possa far capire la situazione :\
<ehieh> aspetti un attivo e intanto grazie infinite per ilk prezioso aiuto :)
<step290> fatto :) cristian?c
<step290> cristian_c
<ehieh> io per traformare la iso in eseguibile uso oracle virtualbox, sbaglio qualcosa? magari il programma accetta solo un quantitativo di derivate e dopo quel numero non fa piu andare in live? poddarsi? per ora ho due live, debian e ubuntu gnome
<step290> riavvio il sistema come scritto sulla guida?
<cristian_c> step290: ok
<cristian_c> step290: spetra
<cristian_c> spetta
<cristian_c> ehieh: sbagli candeggio
<cristian_c> step290: hai avviato boot-repair?
<cristian_c> ehieh: la iso va masterizzata su dvd, o trasferita su usb tramite rufus
<cristian_c> ehieh: ma stai usando una macchina virtuale?
<ehieh> si macchina virtuale cioè virtual box
<cristian_c> ehieh: qui si da supporto solo a installazioni reali
<cristian_c> ehieh: /j #vbox
<step290> si l-ultima riga di comando che mi hai detto
<cristian_c> step290: eh, no
<cristian_c> quello installa solo voot repair
<cristian_c> mica lo avvia
<cristian_c> *boot
<step290> ah ok che ignorante che sono
<step290> ok come faccio sempre dal terminale
<ehieh> non lo sapevo davvero scusate. Però è possibile esser aiutato diciamo come piccola eccezione anche se non ce l'ho istallata? piu che altro è tutto il giorno ci picchio la testa e non trovo nessuna soluzione :(
<cristian_c> step290: basta leggere la guida ;)
<cristian_c> step290: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/BootRepair#Riparazione_consigliata
<cristian_c> ehieh: l'errore è proprio installare in virtuale
<cristian_c> ehieh: ti consiglio di trasferire la iso su dvd o usb con rufus e mandare la live in boot
<cristian_c> vedrai che le cose cambiano
<cristian_c> ehieh: quelli che hai lamentato sono facilmente problemi del software di virtualizzazione / macchina virtuale
<ehieh> mandare in boot significa usare quella guida con bootrepari giusto?
<cristian_c> che non è proprio uguale all'installazione vera
<ehieh> [IMG]http://i66.tinypic.com/1ot405.png[/IMG] questa è lo screen che potrebbe magari far capire un po di piu, grazie ancora di tutto
<cristian_c> ehieh: bootrepair si riferiva all'utente step290
<ehieh> http://it.tinypic.com/r/1ot405/9
<ehieh> ah ok ahah
<cristian_c> ehieh: come detto prima, facile che dipenda dalla vm
<cristian_c> il problema della cattura del puntatore in vbox
<cristian_c> non c'entra col sistema in se
<ehieh> ah capisco quindi come posso risolvere?
<ehieh> questa guida? http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/BootRepair#Riparazione_consigliata
<cristian_c> ehieh: puoi tranquillamente provare in live reale, per verificarlo
<cristian_c> ehieh: quel link l'ho mandato a step290 , non a te
<ehieh> che vuol dire live reale? scusi ma sono i miei primissimi passi su il mondo ubuntu e le macchine in se :)
<cristian_c> ehieh: ti è stato già detto cosa puoi fare
<cristian_c> in tutte le sue sfaccettature
<cristian_c> ehieh: tu stai usando una macchina virtuale
<cristian_c> ti è stata spiegata prima la differenza
<cristian_c> ehieh: masterizza su dvd
<ehieh> ok forse con boot mi sono frainteso..voi boot dite all'inizio dell'accensione pc forse giusto?
<cristian_c> vai nel bios, selezioni boot da cdrom/dvd
<cristian_c> ehieh: esatto
<cristian_c> nessun ubuntu dentro windows
<cristian_c> se ti è più chiaro
<ehieh> ah capisco, so che è un po una rogna tra virgolette ma sicuramente provero grazie. piu che altro non capisco scaricando entrambe le iso dal sito ufficiale ubuntu quella di Xubuntu mi è andata senza problemi, mentre Ubuntu gnome non ne vuole sapere..dite che è una cosa quotidiana?
<cristian_c> ehieh: i misteri delle macchine virtuali
<cristian_c> ;)
<ehieh> piu che altro è un po scomodo magari avviare tramite cd, era per quello che speravo di poter far con macchina virtuale :\
<cristian_c> ehieh: ok, ma qui non se ne da supporto
<cristian_c> darkamex: consulta le risorse messe a disposizione da oracle
<ehieh> mo ne ho scaricato un altro, vediamo se pure quello da porblemi bah ahah
<cristian_c> ehieh: questo non è un blog ;)
<cristian_c> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<ehieh> cristian in che senso non si da supporto? scusate ma cosa cambia se uno lo istalla come predefinito o in live? Alla fine è sempre un prodotto Ubuntu sbaglio? Ovviamente tengo a precisare che non interpretiate mali tale parole, solo una mia domanda e curiosità ,graze
<ehieh> Grazie*
<cristian_c> ehieh:
<ehieh> cristian purtroppo non vedo niente nel tuo ultimo messaggio
<cristian_c> [18:50] <cristian_c> ehieh: quelli che hai lamentato sono facilmente problemi del software di virtualizzazione / macchina virtuale
<cristian_c> [18:50] <cristian_c> che non è proprio uguale all'installazione vera
<cristian_c> stiamo parlando di problemi di cattura del mouse dal desktop windows alla finestra della vm
<cristian_c> non c'entra con ubuntu
<ehieh> si certo ora capisco ma purtroppo essendo la mia prima volta non ne sapevo niente che poteva esser dato semplicemente dalla macchina virtuale. Grazie tante e scusate ancora per aver chiesto un supporto non inerente magari a ubuntu involontariamente :)
<ehieh> Buona serata e grazie a tutti!!
<cristian_c> ehieh: ti ho indicato il canale irc di virtualbox
<cristian_c> lì si occupano anche di questi peoblemi
<cristian_c> *problemi
<cristian_c> oltre a esserci una documentazione apposita sul sito di virtualbox
<ehieh> ah capisco grazie controllo subito
<cristian_c> sono problemi specifici con le vm, probabilmente
<cristian_c>  /j #vbox
<step290> non riesco ad avviare boot repair... scrivendo sul terminale :/boot_repair non funziona come dice la guida
<cristian_c> step290: sei sicuro di aver letto la guida?
<cristian_c> step290: non è scritto da nessuna parte quello che hai scritto
<cristian_c> step290: dove sei finito?
<cristian_c> hai avviato boot repair?
<cristian_c> ti basta cercarlo
<cristian_c> tra le applicazioni
<step290> ciao cristian_c sono dovuto uscire... comunque si ho avviato root reapir ma si e bloccata li e basta adesso che sono tornato dopo due ore era ancora li inchiodata
<cristian_c> uhm
<cristian_c> riparazione raccomandata?
<step290> si ho appena riprovato e mi dice di dissattivare secure boot
<step290> un altro problema ancora
<step290> Boot successfully repaired.
<step290> Please write on a paper the following URL:
<step290> http://paste2.org/cOMbUcHL
<step290> In case you still experience boot problem, indicate this URL to:
<step290> boot.repair@gmail.com or to your favorite support forum.
<step290> ho spento il pc neache stavolta ci sono riuscito :( grumb non si accende .....mi sembra un tantino complicato sto linux per uno che non è un informatico o sbaglio?
<cristian_c> step290: semplicemente, non fai attenzione
<cristian_c> step290: sbaglio o hai usato opensuse?
<cristian_c> step290: e oare linux mint
<cristian_c> tu non stai usando ubuntu, vero?
<step290> no no usavo ubuntu
<step290> opensuse e mint li ho provati solo in live
<cristian_c> step290: a quanto pare non solo in live
<step290> opensuse avevo iniziato ad installarlo e poi l'ho stoppato
<cristian_c> risultano proprio installati
<step290> entrambi?
<step290> come hai fatto a vederlo? dalle partizioni?
<step290> secondo te è possibile eliminare tutto e reistallare ubuntu da capo?
<David77> Buonasera a tutti! Volevo comunicarvi che, nonostante il bug sia considerato fixed, su xubuntu 16.04 c'è ancora il problema, facendo l'aggiornamento tramite il Gestore pacchetti, di "W: Can't drop privileges for downloading as file '/root/.synaptic/tmp//tmp_cl' couldn't be accessed by user '_apt'. - pkgAcquire::Run (13: Permesso negato)". A me è successo solo una volta e ho "risolto" rifacendo dopo un po' nuovamente l'aggiornamento dei pacchetti e riprova
<cristian_c> non ho visto tutto il log
<step290> ho capito o meglio non ho capito.... il log ? vuol dire tutte le operazioni che ho fatto sul pc?
<cristian_c> step290: il log di boot repair
<cristian_c> che avevi linkato
<step290> nn saprei proprio cm fare a recuperarlo...
<step290> però era uscito il mess operazione eseguita con successo... cosi ho provato a riavviare e niente e cambiato sempre riavvio in windows
#ubuntu-it 2017-03-12
<segaman> 165n #sess6
<pdor> ciao come faccio a sapere se il mio sistema gira effettivamente a 64 bit? ho usato lshw e ho visto dei 32 bit in giro... adesso pero' non va piu
<pdor> lshw
<pdor> ah.,.ubuntu mate
<pdor> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/24163387/ esito di lshw
<step290> https://thepasteb.in/p/zmh86Oq8RoPiZ
<step290> qualcuno m potrebbe spiegare come fare quello che c'è scritto sul link che ho appena inviato per favore?
<step290> nooo ma s
<beginner> buoongiorno. qualche dritta per formattare un vecchio vista ?
<Carlin0> pdor, uname -a cosa dice ?
<Carlin0> beginner, da live apri gparted e formatti
<pdor> Carlin0: Linux K54L54H 4.4.0-66-generic #87-Ubuntu SMP Fri Mar 3 15:29:05 UTC 2017 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<pdor> quindi tutto 64bit?
<Carlin0> pdor, è a 64 bit
<pdor> grazie
<beginner> questo lo so. ma volendo mantenere per qualche tempo vista, mi lascia solo 35 GB liberi: bastano ?
<Carlin0> beginner, 35 gb per ubuntu bastano se vuoi installarlo al fianco di vista
<beginner> il hd è di 1 TB
<Carlin0> beginner, e che cpu ha ? quanta ram ? che scheda video ?
<beginner> pc del 2009 ma con qualche rivisitazione: hd 1 TB, RAM 4 GB, scheda video 4 GB
<beginner> sistema  a 64 bit
<Carlin0> modello di scheda video e cpu beginner
<beginner> intel quad-core credo + ASUS basata su NVIDIA
<beginner> quad cpu Q2800 @2.33 GHz
<pdor> qualcuno sa fare backup assolutamente senz aperdite con unison e 2 dischi esterni_?
<pdor> ..se servono
<Carlin0> beginner, non dovresti avere problemi con ubuntu
<beginner> posso installare anche l'ultima LTS 16.04.02 credo ?
<Carlin0> pdor, backup serve sempre
<beginner> già fatto su un portatile w10
<Carlin0> beginner, l'ultima è la 16.10 che però ha supporto solo fino a luglio mentre la 16.04 ha 5 anni di supporto
<Carlin0> fino ad aprile 2021
<pdor> si ma ho sentito cose agghiaccianti, pare che anche i software professionali non badano se stanno copiando file validi o no e coprono quelli vecchi, parlando di sincronia file piu che di backup
<pdor> per un portatile raaccomando ubuntu mate
<beginner> le LTS funzionano ? ricevono gli aggiornamenti ?
<pdor> assolutamente si
<Carlin0> ma va pdor
<pdor> per cosa? mate?
<Carlin0> beginner, te l'ho detto : lts 5 anni di supporto le altre 9 mesi
<pdor> se non riesci a installare arch o gentoo :)
<beginner> chiedo scusa. mi sembrate in disaccordo ? o sbaglio ?
<Carlin0> pdor, il de è solo questione di gusti
<pdor> si ma io sono ignorante fidati di lui
<Carlin0> cambia solo la grafica il motore resta il medesimo
<pdor> qualcosina so
<beginner> comunque, un'ultima domanda. Ho conservato anche una LTS 14. ... (non ricordo ora). meglio la 16.04 ... o quella più vecchia per il mio pc ?
<Carlin0> beginner, prova da live e vedi tu
<beginner> e .... l'ignorante che mi dice ?!?
<pdor> ma con quello che hai se ho capito bene puoi installare anche l'ultimo grido
<Carlin0> infatti
<beginner> ok ! grazie ad entrambi e buona domenica
<pdor> e se io installassi il sistema operativo su una penna usb3, swap compreso ...andrei piu forte?
<pdor> con la porta usb3
<Carlin0> andresti + lento perchè cmq la porta usb è un imbuto
<Carlin0> se poi inizia a swappare si inchioda del tutto
<pdor> sigh grazie
<Mr_Pan> cecchini, buona domenica
<shez_> salve a tutti
<Carlin0> !ciao | shez_
<ubot-it> shez_: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<shez_> volevo condividere un hard disk di rete, vedo la partizione ma non riesco ad accedere qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<Carlin0> !samba
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Server/Samba
<pdor> ciao, altri modi per formnattare a basso livello oltre a sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdb
<pdor> questo mi da errore input output... e non ditemi di buttarlo via
<pdor> :)
<rocco> ciao! voglio procedere per la prima volta a installare ubuntu sul mio pc
<Mr_Pan> !ciao | rocco
<ubot-it> rocco: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<rocco> ho già scaricato su chivetta,come dovo procedere?
<Mr_Pan> !installazione | rocco
<ubot-it> rocco: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<Mr_Pan> rocco, hai metot la iso sulla chiavetta  ?
<rocco> si ssi,ubuntu 16.10
<pdor> scusate  c'e' modo di vedere cosa combina sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdb mentre alvora a che punto e'?
<pdor>  
<pdor> un programma che formatta a a basso livello via grafica?
<f843d0> pdor: i motori di ricerca aiutano parecchio per queste cose: http://askubuntu.com/questions/215505/how-do-you-monitor-the-progress-of-dd
<pdor> si ma io trovo robe egiziane ddlfi boh
<pdor> grazie non ci ho capito nulla :) riformulo la domanda, usare dd via grafica? :)
<shez_> Carlin0, senguendo la guida indicata non ho risolto...
<Mr_Pan> f843d0, morgen
<step290> http://s16.imagestime.com/out.php/i1108214_Schermatadel20170312134506.png
<step290> qualcuno saprebbe come fare per eliminare delle partizioni? per esempio quella in cui c'è installato linux mint
<step290> .. e anche quelle unlocated...
<Carlin0> step290, unalocated è spazio vuoto
<Carlin0> per eliminare ci clicchi sopra e si apre il menù
<Carlin0> è abbastanza intuitivo
<step290> ah ok
<step290> però come faccio a sapere in quale delle memorie c'è linux mint?
<Carlin0> avvia mint e verifica
<Carlin0> step290, sei da live ora ?
<Carlin0> o da OS installato ?
<step290> no no ho installato ubuntu
<step290> se vedi nell'immagini ci sono 9 sda
<Carlin0> step290, rispondi alla domanda
<step290> e non so quali posso cancellare...
<Carlin0> sei da live ?
<Carlin0> !veggenti | step290
<ubot-it> step290: Gli utenti di questo canale non sono in possesso di poteri magici, non possiedono sfere di cristallo e non sono nemmeno veggenti. Canonical non può permettersi un corso di stregoneria per i suoi collaboratori. Si chiede quindi, gentilmente, di esprimersi in maniera chiara e molto dettagliata.
<step290> no non sono in live
<Carlin0> bene step290 nel terminale sudo apt installa pastebinit
<Carlin0> ops
<f843d0> step290: puoi montare le partizioni di cui vuoi conoscere il contenuto, controllarlo, smontarle, e decidere di cancellarle
<Carlin0> sudo apt install pastebinit
<Carlin0> step290, e poi  cat /boot/grub/grub.cfg | pastebinit
<step290> eseguito il comando sudo apt install pastebinit
<Carlin0> posta il link che esce dal 2° comando
<step290> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24164176/
<Carlin0> menuentry 'Linux Mint 18.1 Serena (18.1) (on /dev/sda8)'
<step290> e quindi posso cancellarlo? giusto?
<Carlin0> la partizione di mint è quella
<step290> grazie mille
<Carlin0> così dice grub
<step290> bene cancellato... tutte le altre partizioni non si possono cancellare?
<step290> tipo btrfs?
<step290> o ext4?
<f843d0> E dopo la cancellazione continuerà a dirlo, va aggiornato lo stato di GRUB
<step290> bisogna aggiornare GRUB?
<Carlin0> step290, devi sapere cosa ce nelle partizioni che cancelli , non puoi cancellare partizioni at catzum
<Carlin0> f843d0, con uefi boh non so cosa faccia il grub
<f843d0> Va aggiornato lo stato di GRUB, non GRUB
<step290> sai come si fa  ad aggiornare lo stato di GRUB?
<f843d0> sudo update-grub
<step290> cosi semplice :D grazie ma voi dove avete imparato tutte ste cose qua?
<step290> https://thepasteb.in/p/RghnEypYDJ6cz
<step290> questo è il risultato dell'ultima riga di comando
<f843d0> Al prossimo riavvio, non ci saranno le entries per Linux Mint, che è stato cancellato
<step290> bene ti ringrazio tanto
<telnetter> ciao
<telnetter> a tutti
<telnetter> sono nuovo e vorrei sapere come scaricare film & musica
<Carlin0> !list | telnetter
<ubot-it> telnetter: questo non è un canale per scaricare o di condivisione di contenuti
<f843d0> !warez | telnetter
<telnetter> ok
<Carlin0> telnetter, paghi è scarichi legalmente come è giusto che sia
<telnetter> SI ADESO
<T49494> Salve io volevo installare ubuntu su virtualbox come posso scaricare il file .iso ?
<f843d0> T49494: non si dà supporto a installazioni virtuali
<T49494> ma allora come faccio ?
<Carlin0> !download
<ubot-it> download is http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ o http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ o http://www.ubuntu-it.org/download
<T49494> @ubot-it ma dice sempre le stesse cose ?
<telnetter> raga voglio scrivere un programma in python
<telnetter> e dove lo scrivo
<T49494> Salve io volevo installare ubuntu su virtualbox come posso scaricare il file .iso ?
<telnetter> che mi si apre solo il idle
<Carlin0> !chat | telnetter
<ubot-it> telnetter: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<telnetter> di python
<telnetter> oke
<telnetter> graise
<telnetter> grazie
<Carlin0> T49494, ma leggi anche o scrivi solo ?
<cristian_c> !enter | telnetter
<ubot-it> telnetter: non spezzettare una frase su piu' righe. Non utilizzare il ritorno a capo come punteggiatura.
<paolo75> salve,vorrei installare lubuntu direttamente da chiavetta usb,sapete dirmi se e' possibile?
<enzotib> !usb | paolo75
<ubot-it> paolo75: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<paolo75> grazie
<bersa> ciao
<bersa> c'è qualcuno che può aiutarmi?
<bersa> avrei bisogno aiuto per bluethoot
<ricoh9> sera
<ricoh9> sono tornato su ubuntu e ho un problema con MontarePartizioni/Ext4
<ricoh9> sono dopo decine di riavvi e prove riuscito ad eliminare la scritta problema saltare S o fare mount manuale M
<ricoh9> il disco esterno è montato ma i segnalibri di cartelle del disco esterno non funzionano
<ricoh9> adesso provo a rifarli
<ricoh9> è ufficiale sono scemo
<ricoh9> avendo cambiato il punto di mount giustamente i segnalibri non indirizzavano
<ricoh9> il fatto strano è che dopo aver cliccato sul disco esterno montato funzionavano...
<ricoh9> Carlin0 oggi ho provato ad installare opensuse netinstall perche la versione completa non ci entra nella pen-drive di 4 gb, ma non sono riuscito a configurare la connessione, la configurazione automatica dhcp non raggiungeva i repo
<ricoh9> mi arrendo per adesso a restare su ubuntu
#ubuntu-it 2018-03-05
<zap_> buongiorno, perche quando accendo ubuntu 16.04, sempre aggiornato, su lenovo T431S,due volte su tre si accende senza unity per cui nessuna icona dei programmi sulla sinistra e nessuna icona nella parte superiore dello schermo nemmeno il pulsante per spegnere la macchina.
<gigirock> zap_, 2 volte su 3 e' preciso o intendi casuale ?
<zap_> gigirock, casuale
<zap_> va per qualche volta poi ricade
<gigirock> zap_, controlla di avere la versione aggioranta .4 mi pare ad oggi , se cosi' e' prova un bel sudo apt install --reinstall ubuntu-desktop
<zap_> gigirock, ok grazie
<gigirock> zap_,  a patto che tu non abbia installato temi o fonts fuori ordinanza
<zap_> gigirock, no
<zap_> gigirock, se per tema intendi lo sfondo del desktop allora si
<gigirock> zap_, no no intendo che hai aggiunto strani ppa per avere le iconette belline
<zap_> gigirock, assolutamente no
<zap_> gigirock, per favore mi dai il comando da terminale per verificare la versione di unity installata?
<[Enrico]> zap_: penso che sia: dpkg -l | grep unity
<gigirock> [Enrico], no il pacchetto si chiama ubuntu-desktop
<Carlin0> zap_, (cat /etc/apt/sources.list && ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/) nc termbin.com 9999
<Carlin0> zap_, posta il link che esce
<zap_> Carlin0, ok
<Carlin0> zap_, (cat /etc/apt/sources.list && ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/) | nc termbin.com 9999
<Carlin0> scusa avevo sbagliato
<gigirock> zap_, dpkg -l | grep ubuntu-desktop (ci vuole il sudo ?)
<Carlin0> senza sudare quello
 * Mr_Pan acecnde il ventilatore 
<Carlin0> zap_, fai copia incolla del comando , fai prima e  non sbagli
<zap_> questo il risultato per il comando di gigirock adesso provo quello di Carlin0 (  1.361.1                                      amd64        The Ubuntu desktop system
<zap_> questo l'altro  http://termbin.com/xuuc
<gigirock> nilarimogard-ubuntu-webupd8-xenial.list
<gigirock>  e' il java ?
<Carlin0> quel ppa tira giù parecchie librerie
<Carlin0> tra cui anche dei temi ...
<gigirock> eheheh
<Carlin0> https://launchpad.net/~nilarimogard/+archive/ubuntu/webupd8
<Ragio579> Ho eseguito un aggiornamento automatico su ubuntu 16.04 lts e al riavvio mi appare scritto "minimal bash like line editing ecc ecc"
<Carlin0> Ragio579, apri un terminale e dai questo comando
<Carlin0> Ragio579, (cat /etc/apt/sources.list && ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/) nc termbin.com 9999
<Carlin0> Ragio579, incolla qui il link che esce
<Ragio579> Come lo apro un terminale? (Sto scrivendo da smartphone)
<Carlin0> zap_, io proverei a purgare quel ppa
<Carlin0> !ppa-purge | zap_
<ubot-it> zap_: Per disabilitare una PPA dai tuoi sorgenti e ripristinare i pacchetti di default di Ubuntu, installare ppa-purge e utilizzare il comando: sudo ppa-purge ppa: <repository-name> / <subdirectory> - Per ulteriori informazioni, vedere http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<Carlin0> Ragio579, entra qui da ubuntu
<zap_> Carlin0, ok grazie
<Ragio579> Non mi si avvia ubuntu
<Ragio579> Resta alla schermata nera con la riga di comando "grub >"
<Carlin0> Ragio579, fai una foto e faccela vedere ...
<Carlin0> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Ragio579> https://prnt.sc/in3ckv
<Mr_Pan> Ragio579, magari una foto a fuoco e leggibile ...
<Ragio579> http://prntscr.com/in3gff ingrandendo un po' si legge... il focus automatico non aiuta...
<Carlin0> Ragio579, se premi ALT + F2 succede qualcosa ?
<Ragio579> No
<Carlin0> ha uefi quel pc ?
<Ragio579> No
<Carlin0> Ragio579, prova a ripristinare il grub
<Carlin0> !grub | Ragio579
<ubot-it> Ragio579: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<Ragio579> Ha solo ubuntu sopra... nel boot loader Ubuntu è la prima e unica possibilità
<Carlin0> e allora ?
<Carlin0> Ragio579, hai letto la guida ?
<Ragio579> Allora non Ho capito cosa devo provare a fare.. da quella riga di comando non si smuove
<Ragio579> L'unica cosa che sembra che io possa fare e avviare una versione live e lanciare boot repair
<Carlin0> Ragio579, hai letto la guida ? .... e 2
<Ragio579> Si l'ho letta, ma non mi sembra ci siano riferimenti a cose da fare da questa riga di comando... comunque non sono molto pratico chiedo scusa
<Mr_Pan> Ragio579, devi scaricare e creare una usb/  dvd con boot repair e vedere se risolvi ...
<Mr_Pan> Ragio579, bisogna solo leggere e seguire le istruzioni
<Carlin0> non serve nemmeno boot repair a dirla tutta
<Mr_Pan> Carlin0, si infatti ... basta scegliere un modo e seguire la guida
<Ragio579> Sto provando con boot repair
<gigirock> Ragio579, chi ha vinto ?
<piemme> Salve a tutti, non riesco ad usare il tethering wifi dal mio huawei nova young esiste una app che mi puo aiutare?
<Torpedo_Smash> Buonasera, cerco un programma per Ubuntu simile a Fing per Android. Qualcuno può darmi qualche dritta?
<voice72> ragazzi il mio lubuntu 17.10 non si spegne...c'è qualcuno che ha una soluzione al problema?
<Mr_Pan> voice72, !?
<voice72> quando vado per artrestare il pc..rimane sui puntini ma non si spegne...debbo spegnerlo col tastino
<voice72> on line non ho trovato soluzioni..
<Carlin0> voice72, possiamo provare una cosa , all'avvio quando sei al menù di grub premi e , poi cerchi una riga che inizia con linux e  aggiungi al fondo della riga acpi=off quindi premi F10 per avviare con le modifiche , se da risultato lo rendiamo permanente
<voice72> quindi nella schermata di avvio devo premere E?
<Carlin0> al grub premi e
<Carlin0> ...è tutto scritto leggi
<voice72> ok...non è che poi rischio che non si accende piu?
<Carlin0> voice72, è una modifica momentanea al prossimo avvio è già sparita , ma se non ti fidi mi chiedo perchè tu venga a chiedere aiuto qui
<voice72> non è per sfiduci..e per capire se mi conviene fare un backup
#ubuntu-it 2018-03-06
<ubot-it> Buongiorno a tutti. Interpellatemi se avete bisogno di informazioni.
<ubot-it> Per conoscere la lista dei comandi disponibili: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/UbotIt
<uzzaraff> Buongiorno a tutti, ho bisogno di qualcuno che mi dia una piccola assistenza sull'installazione di LUBUNTU. C'è qualcuno disponibile?
<Mr_Pan> !chiedi | uzzaraff
<ubot-it> uzzaraff: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà
<uzzaraff> Devo installare (da DVD) Lubuntu 16.04.4 su un Toshiba Satellite A60, ho fatto l'installazione del S.O. ma al riavvio si blocca. Ho letto su alcuni forum che va impostato il bios ACPI=OFF e NOAPIC, entrato nel bios non capisco da dove fare il tutto. Qualcuno può darmi assistenza e permettermi di installare Lubuntu? Vi ringrazio anticipatamente.
<Mr_Pan> uzzaraff, quelle indicazioni sono corrette ma non le devi fare nel BIOS
<[Enrico]> uzzaraff: non disabilitare mai ACPI e APIC, chiunque abbia scritto tale cosa fa un errore enorme
<uzzaraff> ok, quindi cosa devo fare?
<Mr_Pan> uzzaraff, quando avvi il dvd arrivato al menu grub premi "e"   e cerca una riga che inizia con vmlinux ... in fondo a quella riga aggiungi i 2 comandi
<Mr_Pan> poi F10 per proseguire
<[Enrico]> se devi disabilitare acpi per usare il lubuntu è un bug (molto grave) e va riportato. Puoi fare la prova nel caso, come ha appena spiegato Mr_Pan
<uzzaraff> Non sono un esperto di informatica, però mi diletto molto a smanettare. Mi potete guidare? Non capisco di quali comandi parlate.
<uzzaraff> Ho avviato l'installazione da DVD non ho visto avvirarsi il GRUB
<uzzaraff> ragà che due cazzate vi ho chiesto
<uzzaraff> mooooh e ci je
<Mr_Pan> uzzaraff, calma eh
<Mr_Pan> !italiano
<ubot-it> scrivere in maniera corretta facilita la lettura dei messaggi: frasi contenenti abbreviazioni, spesso chiare soltanto a chi le scrive, sono di difficile interpretazione. Ti invitiamo pertanto a non usarle
<uzzaraff> qualcuno è disposto a fornire assistenza?
<Mr_Pan> !installazione | uzzaraff
<ubot-it> uzzaraff: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese https://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop
<Mr_Pan> uzzaraff, non e´mica a richiesta... tu scrivi chi ha tempo/voglia/conoscenza ti rispondera´
<Mr_Pan> io adesso non ho tempo
<uzzaraff> su Toshiba Satellite A60 l'installazione non avviene come da guida
<uzzaraff> lo avrei già fatto
<Mr_Pan> uzzaraff, ti sono state date indicazioni ...
<uzzaraff> grazie Mr_Pan
<Mr_Pan> prego
<uzzaraff> Su Toshiba Satellite A60, ho avviato l'installazione da DVD e dopo aver installato l'intero S.O. al riavvio si blocca. Non capisco il perchè. Dove sbaglio? Come posso rimediare?
<[Enrico]> uzzaraff: hai presente il boot loader? grub? https://www.howtoforge.com/images/kernel_boot-parameter_edit/big/pic_3.jpg devi aggiungere i parametri in fondo alla riga che comincia con linux
<uzzaraff> si, ho presente il bootloader perchè ho installato ubuntu 17.10 sul mio mac, adesso, sul Thoshiba A60 non appare
<uzzaraff> dopo il riavvio compaiono a schermo delle stringhe (credo i settori su disco) e si blocca su un underscore lampeggiante
<uzzaraff> credo che il PC non riesca a caricare il grub
<[Enrico]> uzzaraff: hai altri sistemi installati su quel pc o lubuntu è l'unico?
<uzzaraff> ho avviato l'installazione di LUBUNTU eliminando definitivamente windows
<uzzaraff> al riavvio si inceppa
<[Enrico]> purtroppo non saprei proprio come mai.... potrebbe essere che fa confusione tra UEFI o no
<[Enrico]> se è un sistema UEFI potresti provare a disabilitare la modalità legacy (se presente) in quanto può fare casino. In alternativa puoi tenere solo la modalità legacy e disabilitare UEFI
<[Enrico]> dopo aver fatto questo cambiamento è necessario reinstallare
<uzzaraff> riavviato il PC, fatto partire il boot da DVD, sulla home "lubuntu" , sul tasto F6 "Altre opzioni" ho trovato: Modalità esperto, acpi=off, noapic, nolapic, edd=on, nodmraid, nomodeset, Solo software libero.
<[Enrico]> pessima idea
<uzzaraff> sono d'accordo con te, anch'io credo sia la UEFI a dare fastidio
<ryuujin> ah
<[Enrico]> e comunque sono tutte opzioni che non cambiano grub in alcun modo
<[Enrico]> se grub non si carica dopo l'installazione vuol dire che il BIOS fa casino o non è configurato correttamente
<uzzaraff> sicuro, secondo me si blocca per questo motivo
<uzzaraff> c'è qualcosa che non gli permette di caricare il grub
<[Enrico]> uzzaraff: se è UEFI puoi controllare la lista dei sistemi disponibili da ovviare dal BIOS. controlla che lubuntu sia il default e se c'è windows lo puoi cancellare
<[Enrico]> puoi anche resettare il BIOS, ma poi devi reinstallare lubuntu
<uzzaraff> cosa mi suggerisci fare?
<[Enrico]> non ho nulla da suggerire purtroppo, non conosco il laptop in questione
<[Enrico]> i bios sono tutti diversi purtroppo
<[Enrico]> io non ho mai usato toshiba in vita mia
<uzzaraff> neanche io, sto provvedendo l'installazione sul pc di un mio collega
<uzzaraff> ha questo pc vecchio e gli ho suggerito di installare lubuntu perchè ottimo
<uzzaraff> adesso mi sono bloccato per questo problema
<[Enrico]> le opzioni che mi vengono in mente le ho dette: resettare il BIOS / abilitare o disabilitare UEFI / legacy e reinstallare
<uzzaraff> eh, e come faccio?
<[Enrico]> a fare che?
<uzzaraff> abilitare/disabilitare UEFI/legacy?
<[Enrico]> uzzaraff: nei settaggi del bios, non posso dirti di più, come ho detto ogni bios è diverso. Puoi guardare il manuale del laptop
<uzzaraff> non c'è nessun manuale
<[Enrico]> vado a pranzo
<uzzaraff> ok, grazie enrico
<uzzaraff> buon pranzo
<Mr_Pan> Gaaab, gaab    perche´2 nick ?
<Mr_Pan> Gaaab, questo e´ registrato e l altro  ?
<Gaaab> uso hexchat
<Mr_Pan> Gaaab, e quindi  ?
<Gaaab> cosa cè che non va nella mia configurazione ?
<Mr_Pan> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<gaab> sto cercando di configurare network-manager per connettersi ad una vpn
<gaab> l'autenticazione avviene con password + tls certificates
<gaab> ma al momento di caricare la chiave private non viene vista
<gaab> la chiave privata ha estensione *.key
<gaab> ma non la vedo
<gaab> riesco a caricare e vedere il certificato del client quello della ca ma non la chiave privata estensione *.key
<nuovo> salve
<nuovo> ieri ho scaricato kubuntu
<nuovo> lo installato sopra win 10
<nuovo> pero purtroppo mi da un errore audio, nel senso nn mi funziona l'audio
<remix_tj> nuovo: dipende dalla scheda che hai
<remix_tj> hai provato a cercare su google se ci sono persone che hanno il tuo stesso modello e sono riusciti a farlo andare?
<nuovo> si
<nuovo> https://askubuntu.com/questions/914463/dummy-output-no-sound-in-ubuntu-16-04
<nuovo> sto seguendo questa guida, ma gia dal primo comando non mi trova pack
<nuovo> !pastebin
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale. Incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina. Per maggiori informazioni: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Navigazione/Pastebin
<nuovo> remix_tj:  https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/mNvMt8MkKw/
<nuovo> c'e nessuno?
<[Enrico]> nuovo: so che non è pertinente, ma come mai hai chiamato il tuo utente oem? solo curiosità
<[Enrico]> nuovo: comunque sia all'ultimo comando che hai dato manca una lettera, per questo non funziona. è lspci -nnk | grep -A2 Audio
<[Enrico]> con la l (elle minuscola) all'inizio
<[Enrico]> nuovo: per avere più informazioni sul sistema è anche molto utile se esegui: sudo alsa-info.sh
<[Enrico]> e ci mandi il link con le informazioni (ti chiede se vuoi fare l'upload)
<[Enrico]> nuovo: anzi scusa va eseguito senza sudo, solo alsa-info.sh
<nuovo> ok un attimo
<nuovo> erico https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/CFd9THP8cM/
<[Enrico]> nuovo: aye, non c'è scheda audio a quanto pare
<nuovo> solo con kubuntu, con wind c'era
<[Enrico]> nuovo: puoi fare il paste dell'output del comando: lspci -nn ?
<nuovo> ok
<nuovo> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/K84CVqxggX/
<[Enrico]> nuovo: senza il ?
<[Enrico]> solo lspci -nn
<nuovo> enrico :)
<nuovo> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/77mBk4Mf8V/
<[Enrico]> nuovo: ok, ultima cosa: paste dell'output del comando: dmesg
<nuovo> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/HQyjb8h3BT/
<nuovo> lungao sto comando
<nuovo> cosa dev fare@[enrico]
<[Enrico]> nuovo: io proverei con una versione più nuova di kubuntu. Il kernel spara fuori un paio di brutti errori. kubuntu 16.04.4 è appena uscita, ma proverei anche la 17.10 da livecd
<nuovo> facciamo ubuntu?
<nuovo> non e per me, ma per un amico, vorrei metterli qualche cosa di semplicissimo
<Carlin0> nuovo, prova da live prima di installare in ogni caso
<nuovo> per vedere se ci sono errori o meno giusto'
<Carlin0> per vedere se funziona audio wifi e  le altre cose essenziali
<nuovo> ok
<nuovo> cosa consigliate?
<nuovo> intendo un sistema semplice da usare? io pensavo  elementary os
<Carlin0> nuovo, qui non si da supporto a nulla al di fuori delle derivate ufficiali ubuntu
<Carlin0> prova ubuntu 16.04 da live
<nuovo> ok
<Carlin0> !derivate
<ubot-it> http://www.ubuntu.com/about/about-ubuntu/flavours - http://www.ubuntu-it.org/derivate | Download derivate: http://releases.ubuntu.com/
<nuovo> vi ringrazio tantissim carlino
<Carlin0> !prego
<ubot-it> di nulla
<otman> salve mi potreste aiutare
<otman> ??
<otman> c'è qualcuno????
<[Enrico]> !qualcuno | otman
<ubot-it> otman: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<otman> ok, oggi ho sostituito un hard disk dal vecchi pc di mio fratello, il sestema operativo all'interno dell'hard disk c'era ubuntu. per accedere alla sessione bisogna conoscere la password solo che mio fratello se la è dimenticata ,come faccio a risolvere?
<Carlin0> !password | otman
<ubot-it> otman: Per recuperare la password seguire le indicazioni che trovate su http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Sicurezza/GestionePassword/Recupero
<otman> ok
<otman> grazie proverò
<otman> non mi è stata d'aiuto la guida
<otman> perchè non posso accedere al terminale da la sessione ospite che è  l'unica che poss utilizzare dato che non conosco la password del utentente con  privilegi d'ammminisrtazione
<otman> amministratore*
<Carlin0> rileggi bene la guida mi sa che hai saltato qualcosa tipo → Entrare nella modalità di ripristino di Ubuntu seguendo la relativa guida.
<otman> scusate ma è la prima volta che utilizzo ubuntu ma che cosa è il menu du Grub
<otman> ?
<leo80> buona sera a tutti
<max86> Salve
<max86> Ho bisogno di aiuto per lubunto
<max86> Ho installato la versione 32 bit su un toshiba nb200
<max86> Schermata nera all'inizio e ci mette molto a caricare...poi schermata blu dove appaiono strani segni e infine schermata nera piena di segni
<Carlin0> max86, ma hai installato ?
#ubuntu-it 2018-03-07
<nuovo> salve
<nuovo> sto provando a fare la iso di ubuntu tramite usb
<nuovo> però mi da questo errore:
<nuovo> E' necessario prima montare l'unità USB /dev/sdb1 in un punto di montaggio. La maggior parte delle distribuzioni eseguirà questa operazione automaticamente dopo aver rimosso e reinserito l'unità USB.
<ryuujin> nuovo: prova a rimuovere e reinserire la ub
<nuovo> gia fatto
<nuovo> ma non fa ryuujin
<nuovo> ciao [enrico]
<[Enrico]> ciao nuovo :)
<nuovo> ho problemi con l'usb
<nuovo> te lo sritto in privato
<[Enrico]> non leggo i messaggi in privato, scusa
<[Enrico]> se ti serve supporto chiedi in canale per favore
<nuovo> te lo scritto per non riscriverlo
<nuovo> E' necessario prima montare l'unità USB /dev/sdb1 in un punto di montaggio. La maggior parte delle distribuzioni eseguirà questa operazione automaticamente dopo aver rimosso e reinserito l'unità USB.
<nuovo> [enrico] :)
<Nuovo1> ragazzi torno dopo se ci siete, non posso stare tutta la mattina qua :)
<Mr_Pan> Nuovo1, ma sei ancora qua ...
<Nuovo1> sto facendo altro, non sono fissato in questa finestra sento il bip
<Mr_Pan> Nuovo1, ma il problema quale sarebbe?!
<Nuovo1> E' necessario prima montare l'unità USB /dev/sdb1 in un punto di montaggio. La maggior parte delle distribuzioni eseguirà questa operazione automaticamente dopo aver rimosso e reinserito l'unità USB.
<Mr_Pan> Nuovo1, questo e´ il messaggio ... ma tu cosa stai facendo ?
<Mr_Pan> hai provato a rimuovere e reinserie la usb  ?
<Nuovo1> si 30 mila volte
<Mr_Pan> Nuovo1,  ok facciamolo a mano
<Carlin0> Nuovo1, fai la chiavetta da win o da ubuntu ?
<Nuovo1> ubuntu
<Mr_Pan> Nuovo1, la usb come e´ formattata?
<Nuovo1> no
<Carlin0> Nuovo1, e che programma usi per prepararla ?
<Mr_Pan> Nuovo1, ecco perche´ non la riconosce .. .deve essere formattata in qualche modo fat32/ntfs/ext4 basta che la formatti ....
<Nuovo1> unetbootin
<Mr_Pan> Carlin0, se non la formatta ubuntu non la monta ... e quindi non la vede da nessuna parte ...
<Nuovo1> wait
<Mr_Pan> Nuovo1, unebootin e´ buggato e non va usato
<Carlin0> Nuovo1, usa creatore dischi di avvio , unetbootin è buggato
<Nuovo1> il problema e che non lo trovo creator
<Nuovo1> purtroppo
<Carlin0> Nuovo1, sei su ubuntu ora ?
<Nuovo1> k
<Nuovo1> kubuntu
<Carlin0> Nuovo1, inserisci la chiavetta e apri un terminale
<Nuovo1> ok
<Mr_Pan> Carlin0, dd ?
<Carlin0> Nuovo1, sudo fdisk -l | nc termbin.com 9999
<Carlin0> Mr_Pan, si
<Mr_Pan> Carlin0, +1
<Carlin0> Nuovo1, posta il link che esce
<Nuovo1> http://termbin.com/3uug
<Carlin0> Nuovo1, la iso è nella cartella Scaricati ?
<Nuovo1> si
<Mr_Pan> la usb e´ formattata fat32 Nuovo1    avevi detto di no ...
<Carlin0> Nuovo1, ls Scaricati | nc termbin.com 9999
<Nuovo1> c'e un file dentro
<Nuovo1> la pennina
<Carlin0> Nuovo1, sappi che la chiavetta viene rasata a zero
<Nuovo1> http://termbin.com/9opz
<Carlin0> Nuovo1, mettiamo xubuntu ?
<Nuovo1> si ma non e per me :D
<Nuovo1> io sto bene con kubuntu
<Nuovo1> silenzio? :D
<Carlin0> Nuovo1, sudo dd if=Scaricati/xubuntu-16.04.4-desktop-amd64.iso of=/dev/sdb
<Carlin0> Nuovo1, hai fretta corri ..
<Nuovo1> non ho fretta
<Nuovo1> sto pensando...
<Carlin0> Nuovo1, aspetta che finisca ...
<Nuovo1> si ok, ma non e che ogni volta devo fare cosi?
<Carlin0> Nuovo1, per fare cosa ?
<Nuovo1> per la iso
<Carlin0> puoi usare anche etcher ma questo è il miglior modo
<Nuovo1> questo modo cosa comporterebbe?
<Nuovo1> cosi non ritorno  ad assillarvi :D
<Carlin0> Nuovo1, hai dato il comando ?
<Nuovo1> si
<Carlin0> sta lavorando ?
<Nuovo1> io non vedo nulla, vedo solo un quadratino
<Nuovo1> penso di si
<Carlin0> questo è da riga di comando senza cavolate grafiche
<Nuovo1> diciamo che lo scomparta?
<Carlin0> no crea la usb bootabile
<gigirock> !scomparta
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'scomparta'
<Nuovo1> scompattare
<Carlin0> Nuovo1, cmq ora è chiaro perchè non hai creatore dischi di avvio , usi kubuntu ...
<Nuovo1> non lo sapevo
<Carlin0> !usb | Nuovo1 per la prossima volta
<ubot-it> Nuovo1 per la prossima volta: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<Nuovo1> e una pagina vuota
<Nuovo1> !pastebin
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale. Incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina. Per maggiori informazioni: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Navigazione/Pastebin
<Nuovo1> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/v8djBvGsjS/
<Carlin0> la chiavetta è pronta
<Nuovo1> Carlin0:  per esattezza https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/CreazioneLiveUsb
<Nuovo1> creazione dischi avvio e linkato su "linux" "ubuntu"
<Carlin0> ok ora sistemiamo la voce del bot , grazie per la segnalazione
<Nuovo1> ok però perfavore, mi dite qualche modo per  creare un disco d'avvio?
<Carlin0> Nuovo1, usa etcher
<Nuovo1> !etcher
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'etcher'
<Carlin0> la 2° voce del link che hai mandato
<Nuovo1> ok
<gigirock> Nuovo1, usa la funzione cerca in kubuntu ......
<Nuovo1> gigirock:  intendi sul sito etcher?
<gigirock> e cerca startup disk creator
<gigirock> Nuovo1, no nel desktop di kubuntu o kde che stai usando c'e' la funzione 'cerca' ?
<Nuovo1> ogni volta mi stupisci, ma sai quante volte ho cercato su "cerca"
<Nuovo1> c'e solo k3d per cd
<gigirock> ok scrivi "startup" in Cerca...
<Carlin0> !usb
<ubot-it> Per creare una chiavetta bootabile da ubuntu consultare la pagina wiki https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/CreazioneLiveUsb
<Nuovo1> O.O
<Nuovo1> perche ha il nome Startup?
<Nuovo1> deve essere crazione dischi avvio
<Nuovo1> uno che non e bravo non lo sa che si chiama startup -.-
<gigirock> Nuovo1, dovrebbe essere startup disk creator
<Nuovo1> neanche
<Nuovo1> crea dischi avvio
<gigirock> Nuovo1, allora l'ha trovato ?
<Nuovo1> si ma con startup
<gigirock> Alleluja
<Nuovo1> ora lo metto su preferiti
<gigirock> up
<Nuovo1> tutta la notte  su google, sul menu,  a cercarlo
<Nuovo1> tu ne esci con startup?
<Nuovo1> kubuntu il sistema misterioso :D
<casanomis> apt transaction returned result exit-failed
<casanomis> non riesco a installare nessuna app o programma esce sempre questo messaggio di errore: apt transaction returned result exit-failed
<gigirock> casanomis  scrivi ps -ea | grep apt |  nc termbin.com 9999 e posta qui il link risultante
<crsnminusminus> salve :)
<Mr_Pan> crsnminusminus, ciao
<capdelpozzo> buongiorno ho bisogno di un consiglio su portatili con linux preinstallato. esistono? sul web non riesco a trovarli
<Mr_Pan> capdelpozzo, https://www.amazon.it/Portatili-Linux-Informatica/s?ie=UTF8&page=1&rh=n%3A460158031%2Cp_n_operating_system_browse-bin%3A518106031
<Mr_Pan> e ci devono essere anche dei dell
<Mr_Pan> [Enrico], mi confermi dei Dell con ubuntu preinstallato  ?
<capdelpozzo> grazie mi deve essere sfuggito utilizzo sempre amazon
<Mr_Pan> capdelpozzo, tutti questi Dell   http://pilot.search.dell.com/Ubuntu       >>>   migliore scelta secondo me
<Mr_Pan> capdelpozzo, uan curiosita´ perche´ ubuntu preinstallato  ?
<capdelpozzo> banale familiarità ma accetto suggerimenti
<Mr_Pan> capdelpozzo, ok
<Mr_Pan> qui in questo canale siamo fuori tema dovresti spostarti su chat
<Mr_Pan> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<capdelpozzo> ok scusatemi
<Mr_Pan> capdelpozzo, nessun problema
<[Enrico]> Mr_Pan: confermo
<Nino> salve ragazzi
<Nino> buonasera
<Guest2404> Nino, buonasera
<Nino> ciao
<Nino> ho un piccolo problemino
<Nino> ho installato ubuntu
<Nino> pero non ho audio delle entrate della schedamadre
<Mr_Pan> Nino, non hai nessun tipo di audio   ?
<Nino> no solo dal monitor tramide hdmi
<Mr_Pan> Nino ok quindi hai audio da qualche parte
<Mr_Pan> Nino non hai audio dalle uscite perche' viene rediretto verso hdmi ..
<Mr_Pan> Nino, cerca regolazione Mixer audio / pavucontrol nel menu
<Nino> si dal monitor si ma dal sistema audio 2.1 no dalla cuffia e dal microfono dagli imput della scheda madre no
<Mr_Pan> o apri una finestra terminale e scrivi   pavucontrol     e dai invio
<Nino> gia provato anche dal pavu control non da audio
<Mr_Pan> Nino da pavucontrol hai provato a cambiare uscita  ?    da hdmi a casse o cuffie   ?
<Nino> la scheda ha audio integrato zxri creative
<Nino> da hdmi da audio dal monitor il monitor ha audio integrato e quindi dall hdmi ho audio
<Mr_Pan> Nino da pavucontrol hai provato a cambiare uscita  ?    da hdmi a casse o cuffie   ?
<Mr_Pan> ti ho chiesto altro ..
<Nino> si provato la barra del volume si muove ma non da voce
<Mr_Pan> apri terminale
<Mr_Pan> alsamixer
<Mr_Pan> invio
<Nino> fatto
<Mr_Pan> quale scheda vedi seleyionata in alto a sx   ?
<Nino> HDA Intel PCH
<Mr_Pan> premi F6 ti vede altre schede  ?
<Nino> 0  HDA Intel PCH           │                                                                                                        │ │     │▒▒│         │▒▒│                                                                                 │1  HDA NVidia              │                                                                                                        │ │     │▒▒│         │▒â
<Mr_Pan> ?
<Nino> stanno 2 nvidia perche ho due schede in sli
<Mr_Pan> ok ... nino   e  la creative dove sta?!!?
<Nino> non sta non la vede
<Nino> credo che sia la intel
<Mr_Pan> Nino, sei sicuro di averla .. ok
<Nino> certo la schedamadre la tiene integrata
<Mr_Pan> Nino, allora Intel ok ... vedi qualche colonna con scritto MM ?    se si seleyionala e premi 1 volta M
<Nino> si
<Mr_Pan> Nino, integrata ok ma 99% e' intel non creative ma procediamo cosi per ora
<Nino> https://www.gigabyte.com/de/Motherboard/GA-Z270X-Gaming-9-rev-10#kf
<Mr_Pan> Nino ma sei in BW?!?! :P     io pure  ;D
<Nino> questa e la mia scheda madre
<Nino> si sono in germania
<Mr_Pan> Nino, si ok hai fatto con le MM ?
<Mr_Pan> si  germania ok in BW ... io a singen
<Nino>  HP/Speaker
<Nino> qua sta la mm
<Nino> HP/Speaker A
<Nino> qua anche
<Mr_Pan> tu dalle parti di Winnenden
<Nino> si
<Mr_Pan> Ni leva tutte le mm
<Nino>  S/PDIF  S/PDIFdefault qua anche
<Mr_Pan> poi prova ad alzare i volumi usando le frecce
<Nino> non li alza
<Mr_Pan> Nino solo quelli di speaker headphone pcm e master
<Nino> quelli sono gia alzati
<Nino> Capture analog-m e digital
<Nino> gia stavano alzati
<Nino> quelli di speaker non si alzano anche avendo attivato da mm a 00
<Nino> Pan penso che questo tipo di audio non e ancora supportato da ubuntu
<Mr_Pan> Nino, potrebbe
<Nino> http://forums.creative.com/showthread.php?t=741501
<Nino> adesso ho letto qualcosa di qua
<Nino> oppure puo essere il sistema audio che 2.1 con un solo attacco
<Mr_Pan> Nino, dai una letta
<Mr_Pan> https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2248544
<Nino> si quello e lo zxr
<Nino> io ho la zxri sound blaster cioe la scheda ha il chip integrato
<Nino> ha scritto solved ma non vedo nessun comando di come a risolto
<Nino> Pan ci sei
<Nino>  -c  Calculate sidelobe levels (slows program considerably).  -e  Suppress calculation of 3dB E-plane BW.  -h  Suppress calculation of 3dB H-plane BW.  -p  Put data into filename.freq, filename.glog and filename.glin for gnuplot  -s  Suppress diagnostic output.  -E  Max angle to find the 3dB point. Min=90, max=180  (default = 179 degrees)  -H  Max angle to find the 3dB point. Min=0, max=90    (default = 60 degrees)  -r  Set minimum r
<doomed> buonasera, ho notato un rallentamento dell'avvio e al login su UbuntuGnome16.04 ci mette 2 min e mezzo prima che compare il login, non mi sembra normale
<everton> ciao posso chiedere??
<everton> Impossibile trovare l'unità «/dev/sr0
<Guest8996> ho un lettore dvd esterno che non va proprio
<qwertyu> salve vorrei sapere come faccio ad aggiornare all'ultima versione ubuntu
<Carlin0> qwertyu, che versione hai ?
<qwertyu> 14. qualcosa
<qwertyu> vorrei per lo meno la 16
<Carlin0> scrivi nel terminale lsb_release -d
<Carlin0> e passa qui la risposta
<qwertyu> ubuntu 14.04.5 LTS
<Carlin0> sono caduto qwertyu hai scritto la risposta ?
<qwertyu> non capisco cosa vuoi dirmi
<qwertyu> ho scritto 14.04.5 LTS
<Carlin0> scrivi nel terminale lsb_release -d
<Carlin0> ok ...
<Carlin0> puoi aggiornare alla 16.04
<Carlin0> questa è la guida da seguire https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/AggiornamentoXenial
<qwertyu> grazie. un ultima cosa vorrei creare una live di ubuntu su chiavette ho già la iso ma ubuntu non mi lascia usare ETCHER e mi fa accedere ad un altro programma che non mi lascia scegliere la pendrive
<qwertyu> hai un idea di cosa dovrei fare
<Carlin0> !usb
<ubot-it> Per creare una chiavetta bootabile consultare la pagina wiki https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/CreazioneLiveUsb
<Carlin0> usa creatore dischi di avvio su ubuntu
<qwertyu> grazie siete stati d'aiuto...
<qwertyu> non lo conosco.
<Carlin0> è preinstallato su ubuntu ... quindi devi averlo per forza
<qwertyu> come ci si accede
<Carlin0> cercalo nel menù
<qwertyu> scusate l'ignoranza ma sono un nuovo utente ubuntu
<qwertyu> molte grazie.
<Carlin0> https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/CreazioneLiveUsb/CreatoreDischiDiAvvio
<wqert> salve me lo avevano appena detto ma come faccio ad aggiornare alla versione 16 dalla 14.05.5
<wqert> scusate dalla 14.04.5
<wqert> c'è qualcuno
<Carlin0> [23:50:43] <Carlin0> questa è la guida da seguire https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/AggiornamentoXenial
<Carlin0> buonanotte
<wqert> grazie di nuovo per tua informazione ho gia fatto la pendrive con la live
#ubuntu-it 2018-03-08
<AndroUser> Salve, qualcuno disponobile può darmi una mano?
<Carlin0> !qualcuno | AndroUser
<ubot-it> AndroUser: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<AndroUser> ok Grazie mille, e buongiorno a tutti:
<AndroUser> ho aggiornato (con: 'su apt-get update && apt-get upgrade') l'altro giorno (versione 16.04 lts), ed alla richiesta di mantenere i vecchi file, ho optato per eliminarli. Da lì, ad ogni riavvio mi si avvia il desktop (senza icone) e niente più. Il pc non risponde nè da tastiera, nè da mouse...
<Carlin0> AndroUser, è difficile dire così senza poter vedere m aal 99% i problemi che nascono dopo un aggiornamenti sono dovuti all'aggiunta di sorgenti software non ufficiali
<AndroUser> come potrei risolvere? se entro in tty mi potresti aiutare? oppure copio tutto, e reinstallo la distro?
<Carlin0> AndroUser, quando un sistema è compromesso puoi solo fare 2 cose : ripristinare o reinstallare
<AndroUser> come ripristinare?
<Carlin0> !ripristino
<ubot-it> Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<Qweryu> Salve ieri ho fatto un disastro ieri stavo facendo l’aggiornamento ma era troppo tardi quindi ho spento il pc ora quando accendo non si avvia la l’interfaccia grafica ma solo un terminale
<Carlin0> Qweryu, riesci a mettere user e pass nel terminale ?
<Qweryu> Si
<Qweryu> Ho messo pure il comando sudo pat-
<Carlin0> sudo pat ? ..???
<Carlin0> Qweryu, prova a dare questo comando
<Carlin0> Qweryu, sudo dpkg --configure -a
<Qweryu> sudo apt-get e poi non mi ricordo
<Qweryu> Cosa devo fare qualcuno lo sa
<Carlin0> Qweryu, hai dato il comando che ti ho detto ?
<Qweryu> Per favore qualcuno sa aiutarmi
<Carlin0> Qweryu, leggi anche o scrivi solo ?
<Qweryu> non l’avevo visto scusa
<Carlin0> ok dai quel comando e dimmi se da risposte strane
<Qweryu> Non da nessuna risposta va a capo e mi rifà scrivere
<Carlin0> Qweryu, ora prova a dare sudo apt -f install
<Carlin0> fa qualcosa ?
<Qweryu> Si è mi ha detto di continuare ed ho fatto si
<Carlin0> ok lascialo fare Qweryu quando finisce dimmelo
<Qweryu> ok
<Qweryu> ha finito
<Carlin0> Qweryu, sudo apt update && sudo apt -y upgrade
<Carlin0> dimmi quando finisce
<Qweryu> ok
<Qweryu> Carlin0 nel mètre che si sta facendo le sue operazioni il pc mi diresti come posso imparare ad usare bene ubuntu imparando i comandi e ad usare i sui strumenti
<Carlin0> !documentazione | Qweryu
<ubot-it> Qweryu: Documentazione ufficiale: http://help.ubuntu-it.org/
<Carlin0> !wiki | Qweryu
<ubot-it> Qweryu: La documentazione della comunità italiana di Ubuntu è: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Documentazione
<Qweryu> Ok
<Carlin0> Qweryu, quando finisce dai il comando sudo reboot e vedi se si riavvia normalmente
<Qweryu> Ok
<Qweryu> Carlin0 il terminale é scomparso ed c’e Scritto « what do you about modified configuration file 5unattended-upgrqde?
<Carlin0> Qweryu, dai invio
<Qweryu> tra cui le scelte sono : installa la versione del manutentore del pacchetto ,
<Qweryu> mantenere la propria versione attuale installata
<Carlin0> Qweryu, dai invio
<Qweryu> Ma quale tra le 5 scelte
<JFDEU8DFS> QUANDO AVVIO UBUNTU MI APPARE "RIMUOVERE SUPPORTI PREMI UN TASTO PER RIAVVIARE"...MI AIUTATE?
<Carlin0> Qweryu, dai invio
<Carlin0> senza scegliere
<Carlin0> !caps | JFDEU8DFS
<ubot-it> JFDEU8DFS: Non scrivere in maiuscolo nel canale, equivale ad urlare e non e' un comportamento gradito nel canale. grazie.
<Qweryu> fatto
<Carlin0> LAs, fai una foto e postala
<Carlin0> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Qweryu> Carlin0 ha finito. Riavvio?
<Carlin0> Qweryu, sudo reboot
<Carlin0> e si riavvia
<LAs> salve,ho installato ubuntu da hardisk esterno e quando provo ad avviarlo mi appare una schermata nera con scritto "rimuovere supporti,premere un tasto per riavviare"...mi aiutate perfavore?
<Carlin0> LAs, fai una foto e postala
<Carlin0> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<LAs> non posso perchè questo è il computer da qui lo avvio
<Carlin0> non hai un cellulare LAs ?
<LAs> si è rotto
<Qweryu> Carlin0 ora non compare niente c’é solo una lineetta bianca che continua a lampeggiare
<Carlin0> Qweryu, ma si è riavviato ?
<Qweryu> Si
<Carlin0> Qweryu, alt +f2
<Qweryu> Non compare niente
<Carlin0> prova a forzare il riavvio
<Qweryu> Come
<Carlin0> ctrl + alt + canc
<Carlin0> o dal tasto di accensione
<Qweryu> Ora  é partito ma ci ha messo un po’ tanto e mi dice si é verificato un problema a in programma di sistema  segnalare adesso?
<Carlin0> segnala ... ma si è avviata la parte grafica ?
<Qweryu> Si anche se ci ha messo tanto
<Carlin0> quindi almeno quella si è sistemata , ora devo andare ... a più tardi
<Qweryu> Okay grazi mille sei sempre d’aiuto
<Carlin0> !prego | Qweryu
<ubot-it> Qweryu: di nulla
<Qweryu> Ciao
<Gaaab> ciao
<Gaaab> sono appena passato alla 17.10
<Gaaab> configuro il client openvpn nel network manager
<Gaaab> quando cerco di caricare la chiave privata essa non viene vista
<Gaaab> la chiave ha estensione .key e ci sta
<Gaaab> la chiave è presente nella direcory ma il network manager non la vede
<Gaaab> aiutoooo
<Gaaab> :)
<Carlin0> !vpn
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/ConfigurazioneRete/Vpn oppure http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/ConfigurazioneRete/Hamachi
<[Enrico]> Gaaab: prova a dare estensione .pem alla chiave
<[Enrico]> io uso .crt per il certificato e .pem per la chiave e funziona
<[Enrico]> (se non è in formato pem convertila in formato pem)
<Nino> Buonasera ragazzi
<Carlin0> !ciao | Nino
<ubot-it> Nino: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<Nino> Ciao Carlino
<Nino> ieri avevo chiesto aiuto
<Nino> perche non mi esce audio
<Carlin0> e chi se lo ricorda
<[Enrico]> Nino: Carlin0 è anziano, abbi pazienza ;)
<Nino> no parlavo con Mr Pan
<Nino> ho una scheda gigabyte z270x aorus gaming 9
<Nino> e non mi da audio dagli imput della scheda madre sia dal retro che dal front della carcassa
<Nino> Ciao Mr Pan
<Gaaab> Enrico: ho gia provato ... no chance !
<Gaaab> i certificati non sono rsa ma sono con criptografia EC
<qwertyu> salve dopo che ho aggiornato ubuntu con l'aiuto di carli0 ora non mi funziona l'audio. cosa faccio??
<Gaaab> qui è openvpn2.4
<Gaaab> non capisco
<Nino> Ciao Mr Pan
<qwertyu> qualcuno  mi puo aiutare?
<ryuujin> !qualcuno | qwertyu
<ubot-it> qwertyu: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<qwertyu> ho già fatto una domanda
<ryuujin> qwertyu: nella confusione non avevo letto.
<qwertyu> ok hai qualche suggerimento?
<ryuujin> qwertyu: che scheda audio hai? che versione di ubuntu? hai provato a vedere se per caso e' impostata l'uscita audio HDMI invece che agli speaker?
<ryuujin> per avere maggior controllo della periferica audio, installa pavucontrol
<Nino> gia fatto con pavucontrol e anche attivato da mm a 00
<Nino> non funzionano
<Nino> solo gli speaker del monitor via HDMI
<qwertyu> si ma ho un portatile no credop di poter aver quers
<qwertyu> questo problema*
<stefano_> buonasera a tutti, vorrei capire perchè sono riuscito a inastallare uno scanner di rete su due pc con debian e nella medesima rete non riesco con ubuntu
<stefano_> la stampante è questa https://www.lexmark.com/IT/it/catalog/product.jsp?prodId=IT7703
<stefano_> driver installati naturalmente, saned configurato a mano ma non sono riuscito a capire cosa non va
<ciccioport> hello
<fabio_cc> !ciao | stefano_
<ubot-it> stefano_: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<fabio_cc> !ciao | ciccioport
<ubot-it> ciccioport: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<fabio_cc> ciccioport, problemi?
<qwertt> salve dopo che ho aggiornato ubuntu ora non mi funziona l'audio. cosa faccio?
<fabio_cc> qwertt, prima invece funzionava?
<qwertt> prima di aggiornare si
<fabio_cc> qwertt, apri un terminale e digita alsamixer
<fabio_cc> qwertt, poi massimizza la finestra
<qwertt> e non funziona neanche dalle cuffia e c'è sempre spuntata l'opzione audio escluso
<fabio_cc> qwertt, infine fai uno screenshot
<fabio_cc> !iamge | qwertt
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'iamge'
<fabio_cc> !image | qwertt
<ubot-it> qwertt: Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<qwertt> come si fanno gli screenshot?
<fabio_cc> qwertt, tasto Stamp
<qwertt> hocliccato stamp ma non succede nulla
<fabio_cc> qwertt, molto improbabile
<fabio_cc> qwertt, usa l'applicazione Schermata
<fabio_cc> qwertt, gnome-screenshot
<qwertt> ok non mi lascia inviare
<fabio_cc> qwertt, devi usare uno di quei due link sopra
<qwertt> file:///home/otman/Immagini/Schermata%20del%202018-03-08%2022-33-25.png
<qwertt> fatto
<Mr_Pan> lol
<qwertt> c'è pure il mio nome...
<fabio_cc> qwertt, no
<fabio_cc> !image | qwertt
<ubot-it> qwertt: Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<fabio_cc> leggi
<qwertt> scusa e c
<qwertt> come faccio il collegamento
<fabio_cc> qwertt, una volta che hai caricato l'immagine, incolla qui il link della pagina
<qwertt> https://prnt.sc/ ,questo?
<fabio_cc> qwertt, no
<fabio_cc> qwertt, apri quel sito, carica l'immagine
<qwertt> http://prntscr.com/ionzll
<fabio_cc> ecco
<qwertt> scusa l'ignoranza.
<stefano_> !ciao | fabio_cc
<ubot-it> fabio_cc: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<fabio_cc> qwertt, ok, ma ti avevo chiesto di massimizzare la finestra
<fabio_cc> qwertt, devi cliccare il tasto con il quadratino, il terzo dei tre in alto a sinistra nella finestra del terminale
<qwertt> come faccio ad masterizzare
<qwertt> non c'è nessun  tasto
<qwertt> da cliccare
<fabio_cc> qwertt, mi dispiace ma devo andare
<qwertt> no aspetta dimmi cosa devo fare
<fabio_cc> !pazienza | qwertt
<ubot-it> qwertt: la gente qui è volontaria, non pretendere che qualcuno ti risponda. Le risposte non sono sempre disponibili. Guarda http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/LineeGuida
<fabio_cc> qwertt, devo andare, magari continuerà ad aiutarti qualcun altro
<qwertt> ok va bene
<fabio_cc> qwertt, buona serata
<qwertt> grazie anche a te
<gigirock> qwertt, che masterizzi ?
<qwertt> a ok mi avevi detto massimizza e non masterizza
<Mr_Pan> ...
<qwertt> http://prntscr.com/iooa3r
<qwertt> ecco
<qwertt> qualcuno mi può aiutare
<gigirock> aspe
<gigirock> qwertt, quale e' il problema ?
<qwertt> l'audio  non funziona
<gigirock> ah ok
<qwertt> e l'opzione escludi audio è sempre spuntata
<gigirock> ma di scheda audio stiamo parlando ?
<qwertt> non ne ho idea
<gigirock> fine
<qwertt> come fine
<gigirock> qwertt, quidi quel programma e scrivi aplay
<gigirock> anzi qwertt scrivi aplay -l | pastebinit
<qwertt> sul terminale?
<gigirock> qwertt, yes
<qwertt> mi dice che non ho installato pastrbinit
<gigirock> sudo apt install pastebinit
<qwertt> ok
<gigirock> anzi qwertt scrivi aplay -l | pastebinit
<Doomed> ce qualcuno che  mi puo aiutare
<Doomed> avevo un problema di avvio lento di gnome 16.04 e mi sono rivolto al forum di ubuntu,e mi hanno elencato alcuni link
<Doomed> ma la situazione e peggiorata all'avvio va in loop sul logo di gnome continua a girare da piu di 5minuti
<Doomed> e non va al login
#ubuntu-it 2018-03-09
<Mr_Pan> https://prnt.sc/iosxee   <<< modulo per reddito di cittadinanza ... lol
<Mr_Pan> ops canale sbaglaito
<Emanuele> ciao a tutti
<Emanuele> ho bisogno di aiuto, pero che qualcuno mi possa rispondere
<Emanuele> c'è qualcuno?
<Emanuele> In pratica ho recentemente installato Ubuntu Budgie 17.10, ma non riesco più a far partire Vuescan. Lo avvio come applicazione ma non succede niente
<jk^> ciao a tutti
<jk^> c'è modo di installare una stampante di cui non trovo i driver sul sito ufficiale?
<jk^> info: Stampante Epson SX130 sto su lubuntu 16.04.03
<ryuujin> le epson sono solitamente ben supportate
<ryuujin> ah.. ciao
<qwertyu> salve dopo che ho aggiornato ubuntu non mi funziona l'audio
<qwertyu> cosa posso fare per farlo funzionare?
<qwertyu> ??
<qwertyu> salve, ho un problema con l'audio
<qwertyu> mi potreste aiutare?
<qwertyu> nessuno che i
<qwertyu> che mi può dare una mano?
<qwertyu> yy
<qwertyu> salve . gente ho veramente bisogno del audio perchè questo pc il lo uso per scuols e quindi ci ascolto anche i fail audio
<qwertyu> nessuno che mi può aiutare
<leo80> buona sera a tutti
<qwertyu> salve sto chiedendo e richiedendo in attesa di una risposta per il mio problema
<qwertyu> ho l'audio che non funziona ma da riproduttore musicale funziona ma non funziona per tutto il resto
<leo80> qwertyu,hai provato con alsamixer? di solito quando ho problema con l'audio risolvo quasi tutto con alsamixer
<leo80> https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Audio/Alsamixer
<qwertyu> si e credo che li sia tutto a posto
<gigirock> vado a letto a leggere ho un libro di 1600 pagine
<leo80> buona notte a tutti
#ubuntu-it 2018-03-10
<max86> ciao a tutti ho un problema tecnico con lubunto 32 bit
<max86> qualcuno potrebbe darmi una mano?
<max86> grazie
<fabio_cc> !ciao | max86
<ubot-it> max86: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<fabio_cc> !ubunto | max86
<ubot-it> max86: Si scrive Ubuntu, con la 'u' finale!
<fabio_cc> !qualcuno | max86
<ubot-it> max86: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<max86> ok scusate scrivevo dal cellulare! Allora ho scaricato la versione di lubuntu  32 bit e installata su un netboof toshiba nb 200
<max86> l'installazione era andata a buon fine avevo installato anche alcuni programmi il giorno successivo quando ho riacceso apparriva schermo nero e pieno di scritte
<max86> la prima schermata rimane blu con delle scritte incompresibili
<max86> grazie a chi potrà aiutarmi
<Carlin0> max86, come li avevi installati questi programmi e che programmi sono ?
<max86> avevo preso acrobat
<max86> poi open office e crome
<Carlin0> max86, l'integrità dei sistemi operativi linux si basa molto su usare i programmi presenti nei repository ed evitare di scaricare roba a casaccio dal web , quindi visto che l'unica cosa che hai fatto è quella presumo che sia qualcosa che tu hai installato il colpevole
<Carlin0> per esempio open office non serve avevi già libreoffice che è identico e più evoluto
<max86> può essere perchè era la prima volta che utilizzavo lubuntu, posso inviare una foto della schermata?
<fabio_cc> max86, Carlin0 ti ha chiesto come li hai installati
<Carlin0> max86, servirebbe molto sapere come li hai installati , cmq si manda una foto anche se ora io devo andare magari ti segue qualcun altro
<Carlin0> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<max86> li ho scaricati da qualche sito ho letto che erano compatibili
<max86> ok grazie
<Carlin0> a più tardi
<max86> http://prntscr.com/ip98pu
<fabio_cc> max86, mi dispiace, non diamo supporto per sistemi danneggiati installando software preso da fonti diverse dai repository ufficiali ubuntu
<fabio_cc> !ripristino | max86
<ubot-it> max86: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<max86> scusate ragazzi ma quando ho chiesto informazioni in questa chat avevo precisato che ero nuovo e ho chiesto se fosse compatibile
<fabio_cc> max86, che giorno?
<max86> grazie ubbot-it gentilissimo!fabio_cc se lo avessi saputo scaricavo le cose esatte
<max86> una settimana fa esattamente nel pomeriggio
<fabio_cc> max86, sabato scorso?
<max86> si
<max86> nel pomeriggio
<max86> comunque non è un problema basta spiegarle le cose se è possibile naturalmente e senza obbligo
<max86> il ripristino di lubuntu è possibile?
<fabio_cc> max86, https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2018/03/03/%23ubuntu-it.txt
<fabio_cc> max86, hai parlato con me e puoi vedere da te che non mi hai mica chiesto da dove installare quel software
<max86> si tralasciando il problema colpa, che non può che essere che mia che come detto già la scorsa settima era la prima volta che utilizzavo lubuntu
<max86> se posso  avere qualche supporto per risolvere il problema e colmare la mia "ovvia ignoranza" sui sistemi lubuntu e ubuntu non posso che ringraziarvi.In caso contrario, siccome nulla mi è dovuto, rimetto windows.grazie
<fabio_cc> max86, ti ho già dato il wiki da seguire per il ripristino
<fabio_cc> !ripristino | max86
<ubot-it> max86: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<fabio_cc> max86, vale anche per lubuntu
<max86> ok grazie mille
<fabio_cc> max86, prego
<max86> un'ultima info per non ripetere lo stesso errore libre office e gli altri programmi da quale link ufficiale devo prenderli perchè non li trovo sulla pagina ubuntu
<xubuntussss> Salve ragazzi ho un problema con portatile lenovo b50-10, ho visto che è diffuso questo problema. Praticamente il pc quando provo a spegnerlo freeza su schermata xubuntu versione 16.04lts. Ho aggiornato anche il bios. Rimosso speech-dispatcher ma niente da fare. qualcuno può aiutarmi sto impazzendo grazie mille in anticipo
<Carlin0> xubuntussss, prova a impostare momentaneamente questa opzione e  vedi se cambia qualcosa
<Carlin0> !acpi | xubuntussss
<ubot-it> xubuntussss: Per impostare momentaneamente questo parametro nel kernel , all'avvio quando appare il menù di grub premi "e" , poi cerchi una riga che inizia con la parola "linux" e  aggiungi al fondo della riga l'opzione "acpi=off" quindi premi F10 per avviare con le modifiche
<xubuntussss> provo e rientro
<xubuntussss> grazie
<xubuntussss> quando ho dato il comando remove speech-dispatcher la prima volta riavvio e spegnimento sono a ndati bene. adesso freeza uguale. provo a disattivare acpi
<Carlin0> prova se funziona poi lo si imposta fisso
<xubuntusss> ragazzi ho inserito acpi=off alla fine della riga linux lasciando uno spazio
<xubuntusss> adesso provo a spegnere
<xubuntusss> rimane bloccato ugualmente
<Carlin0> prova xubuntusss
<Carlin0> eh mi spiace non saprei che altro provare
<xubuntusss> provato ma rimane bloccato comunque
<xubuntusss> :( come faccio a risolvere
<Carlin0> xubuntusss, sei dal pc in questione ora ?
<xubuntusss> qualcuno può aiutarmi, sto impazzendo.
<xubuntusss> no però posso entrarci
<Carlin0> entra un attimo
<xubuntusss> ho preferito così perchè se devo spegnere per provare come faccio
<Carlin0> si si capito
<xubuntusss> adesso provo a rimanere connesso con tutti e due
<Xubuntusss_2> Eccomi sono entrato
<Carlin0> Xubuntusss_2, apri un terminale e scrivi cat /etc/default/grub | nc termbin.com 9999
<Carlin0> Xubuntusss_2, postami il link che esce
<Xubuntusss_2> http://termbin.com/440d
<Carlin0> Xubuntusss_2, hai un cellulare con cui fare una foto ?
<Xubuntusss_2> guarda se vuoi ti installo team viewer fai tu. altriementi si posso mandare una foto
<Xubuntusss_2> non posso fare uno screen e inviarlo?
<Carlin0> no ascolta Xubuntusss_2 ... ora riavvii al menù di grub premi e come prima , poi cerchi la linea che inizia con linux , ma questa volta cancelli alla fine quiet splash e premi f10 per avviare ...
<Carlin0> Xubuntusss_2, in questo modo quando si blocca dovremmo vedere l'errore e gli fai una foto
<Xubuntusss_2> ok e che foto devo fare?
<Carlin0> capito ?
<Xubuntusss_2> certo stessa riga di prima cancello quiet splash
<Xubuntusss_2> foto non ne devo fare?
<fabio_cc> xubuntusss, se vuoi mandare screenshot
<fabio_cc> !image | xubuntusss
<ubot-it> xubuntusss: Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<xubuntusss> ok rimosso sembra che si è spento senza problemi
<Carlin0> xubuntusss, se si blocca fai foto
<xubuntusss> ha fatto delle scritte al posto del logo e poi si è spento
<Carlin0> riprova xubuntusss
<xubuntusss> quando si blocca rimane il logo xubuntu con il cerchietto che gira fermo
<xubuntusss> si blocca l'immagine praticamente
<xubuntusss> se vuoi una foto la mando
<Carlin0> prova ancora una volta se funziona così modifichiamo
<xubuntusss> adesso si spegne, al posto del logo escono le scritte e poi si spegne subito
<Carlin0> hai provato quante volte xubuntusss ?
<xubuntusss> riprovato, modificato come prima f10 e si spegne come descritto
<xubuntusss> per adesso 2 volte ho provato
<xubuntusss> riprovo?
<Carlin0> si se poi è tutto ok entra che facciamo la modifica definitiva
<xubuntusss> ho provato una terza volta senza modificare è uscito il logo e si è spento. mi sta facendo impazzire
<xubuntusss> che faccio?
<Carlin0> no devi provare con la modifica
<xubuntusss> riprovo di nuovo senza
<xubuntusss> riprovato senza e funziona senza problemi
<xubuntusss> riprovo a spegnere di nuovo o faccio un riavvio?
<Carlin0> intendi senza quelle due scritte ?
<xubuntusss> si senza quiet splash
<Carlin0> con la modifica
<Carlin0> ok entra con quel pc
<xubuntusss> perfetto entro normale senza toccare nulla?
<Carlin0> si facciamo la modifica definitiva
<xubuntusss> perfetto grazie mille dell'aiuto
<xubuntusss> ma il fatto che ho rimosso "sudo apt-get remove speech-dispatcher"
<xubuntusss> che cosa comporta?
<Carlin0> hai tolto un pacchetto al massimo puoi sempre re installarlo
<Carlin0> nulla di grave
<xubuntusss> va bene se non mi serve va bene così
<xubuntusss_2> Eccomi
<Carlin0> ok xubuntusss_2 nel terminale scrivi
<Carlin0> xubuntusss_2, sudo mousepad /etc/default/grub
<Carlin0> xubuntusss_2, si apre un file ...
<xubuntusss_2> perfetto
<Carlin0> cerca questa riga → GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash"
<Carlin0> e levi quiet aplash facendola diventare così
<Carlin0> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT=""
<Carlin0> poi salvi e chiudi
<xubuntusss_2> fatto
<Carlin0> salvato ?
<xubuntusss_2> si salvato
<xubuntusss_2> e chiuso
<Carlin0> xubuntusss_2, sudo update-grub
<xubuntusss_2> fatto
<Carlin0> ora la modifica è effettiva
<Carlin0> se era solo quello era una fesseria , anche se è strano che quello bloccasse
<xubuntusss_2> però il problema è che non sono l'unico
<xubuntusss_2> provo a vedere e ti faccio sapere
<xubuntusss_2> intanto rimango collegato con l'altro
<Carlin0> xubuntusss_2, non è uguale per tutti
<xubuntusss_2> nel senso la serie b50 lenovo ha questo problema
<xubuntusss_2> ho letto di parecchie persone che hanno lo stesso problema
<Carlin0> tieni conto che questa modifica ha effetto solo dopo un riavvio
<xubuntusss> adesso ho spento e riavviato
<xubuntusss> si sta avviando in modo diverso
<xubuntusss> ok spento non esce più il logo xubuntu ma sti cavoli. però si è spento senza problemi
<Carlin0> splash era il logo
<xubuntusss> perfetto, provato già 3 volte nessun problema
<xubuntusss> posso stare tranquillo adesso?
<Carlin0> ottimo , fa piacere se hai problemi ci trovi qui , nel limite de possibile ovviamente
<xubuntusss> certo grazie mille
<Carlin0> però ti ripeto : è strano fosse quello a bloccare
<Carlin0> !prego | xubuntusss
<ubot-it> xubuntusss: di nulla
<xubuntusss> e cos'altro potrebbe essere
<Carlin0> boh  misteri dell'inforNatika
<xubuntusss> perchè alcuni dicono di rimuovere speech-dispacher. altri acpi=off
<Carlin0> acpi l'abbiamo provato e non risolveva
<xubuntusss> praticamente c'è incompatibilita tra i lenovo e il kernel 3.2 o successivi
<xubuntusss> cose che ho letto in giroù
<gigirock> dipende dai chipset
<xubuntusss> prima avevo linux mint sempre xfce installato kodi che se lo spegnevi si bloccava anche lui.
<xubuntusss> dava anche altri problemi. pensavo fosse la distro perchè sul sito linux mint c'è scritto che la 18.3 è sconsigliata su lenovo
<xubuntusss> allora ho installato xubuntu per vedere se risolvevo ma purtroppo stessa situazione. adesso dopo 3 volte che l'ho spento sembra andare
<gigirock> ma il problema e' dello spegnimento ?
<xubuntusss> si problema spegnimento lenovo b50
<Carlin0> già risolto gigirock , o almeno pare
<xubuntusss> se ti è successo la stessa cosa sono probnto ad ascoltare qualsiasi cosa. carlino è stato davvero gentile e sembra che adesso è tutto ok
<gigirock> come al solito la questione sta nel bios uefi o come viene interpretato dalle aziende
<xubuntusss> quindi ? cosa bisogna fare?
<gigirock> xubuntusss: niente nel senso che una volta che hai il bios aggiornato e la distro a posto , non c'e' molto altro da fare
<xubuntusss> ma ho aggiornato il bios, distro 16.04 e non si spegneva.
<Kokosko> Qualcuno qui usa 18.04? Mi sono imbattuto in uno strano... fenomeno.
<xubuntusss> poi con l'aiuto di Carlin0 abbiamo tolto qualcos nel grub aggiornato e adesso sembra andare bene
<fabio_cc> !beta | Kokosko
<ubot-it> Kokosko: se non sai risolvere da solo i problemi o non sai riconoscere i bug, non usare una versione alpha o beta. Per discussioni e supporto alle versioni in sviluppo /join #ubuntu-it+1
<gigirock> Kokosko: io sono curioso .... che strano fenomeno ?
<Mr_Pan> gigirock, argomento ot
<Mr_Pan> !beta
<ubot-it> se non sai risolvere da solo i problemi o non sai riconoscere i bug, non usare una versione alpha o beta. Per discussioni e supporto alle versioni in sviluppo /join #ubuntu-it+1
<gigirock> mah io dico che non c'e' limite a quello che si puo' imparare
<fabio_cc> gigirock, resta comunque OT qui
<gigirock> eh non ho fatto a tempo a dire al tizio comincia con "ho sentito dire che ...."
<gigirock> cia ViCe95
<Mr_Pan> stanno di nuovo dossando tomshw.it >>> Error 503 Backend fetch failed
<Sunnydays> ragazzi vi è mai capitato l'errore "impossibile applicare la configurazione memorizzata per i monitor"?
<fabio_cc> !veggenti | Sunnydays
<ubot-it> Sunnydays: Gli utenti di questo canale non sono in possesso di poteri magici, non possiedono sfere di cristallo e non sono nemmeno veggenti. Canonical non può permettersi un corso di stregoneria per i suoi collaboratori. Si chiede quindi, gentilmente, di esprimersi in maniera chiara e molto dettagliata.
<fabio_cc> Sunnydays, versione di ubuntu? quando si verifica l'errore? puoi mandare screenshot dell'errore?
<fabio_cc> !dettagli | Sunnydays
<ubot-it> Sunnydays: Per ricevere assistenza tecnica, per favore indica: Versione di Ubuntu o derivata, CPU (marca e modello), quantitativo di RAM, Scheda Video (marca e modello), se notebook, il modello preciso, se presente UEFI (vedi anche !uefi), fa una completa panoramica del problema riscontrato, postando il pastebin (vedi !pastebin) di eventuali comandi in questione.
<fabio_cc> !image | Sunnydays
<ubot-it> Sunnydays: Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Sunnydays> Mi è stato consigliato sul forum di killare un processo "evolution" che appesantiva la cpu. Tutto ok, riavvio e mi ritrovo in questa situazione. Ora invio dati.
<Sunnydays> https://thepasteb.in/p/Elh1G4JVPkQfm
<fabio_cc> Sunnydays, qui non si fa supporto per versioni in sviluppo
<fabio_cc> !beta | Sunnydays
<ubot-it> Sunnydays: se non sai risolvere da solo i problemi o non sai riconoscere i bug, non usare una versione alpha o beta. Per discussioni e supporto alle versioni in sviluppo /join #ubuntu-it+1
<Sunnydays> ti rispondo lì
<fabio_cc> Sunnydays, in questo momento credo non ci sia nessuno di la che ti possa supportare per la beta, io non la uso
<tony> salve a tutti
<tony> ragazzi purtroppo è da un pò di tempo (parecchio) che non ho aggiornato la mia versione di ubuntu e adesso nn mi fa aggiornare nulla mi dice repository vecchi, come posso risolvere questo problema...grazie in anticipo
<Carlin0> tony, scrivi in un terminale lsb_release -d e copia qui la risposta
<tony> ubuntu 11.04
<Carlin0> devi reinstallare tony
<tony> altre soluzioni nn ne ho vero?
<Carlin0> è una release di 7 anni fa e non è nemmeno LTS
<Carlin0> troppo vecchia
<tony> grazie mille Carlin0 in questi giorni mi organizzo con dvd della distro e hard disk per salvare tutto
<Carlin0> tony, ti consiglio la 16.04 che ha 5 anni di supporto ed è stabile
<tony> okok grazie mille
<gigirock> popo1963: 6 vecchio come me
<popo1963> Buongiorno
<popo1963> Sono giovane come te
<popo1963> Qualcuno sa indicarmi se per un EeePC Asus è meglio un sistema a 32 bit oppure a 64 bit ?
<Carlin0> popo1963, dovresti dirci il modello esatto di cpu
<Carlin0> !qualeubuntu
<ubot-it> Per poter direzionare al meglio i consigli su quale delle versioni ufficiali di Ubuntu può fare al caso tuo, indica CPU, quantitativo di RAM e modello VGA (marca e modello).
<gigirock> popo1963: ma adesso che os c'e' su quel asus ?
<popo1963> Accipicchia, è un Seashell series, ho installato in ordine, Lubuntu, Mint, Ubuntu, tutti a 64 bit ma non mi funziona il touchpad e nemmeno un mouse esterno, anche se l' installazione è andata a buon fine. per quanto riguarda i dati, so che ho installato 2 gb di Ram, ma non ricordo il processore ed ora non potendo accedere alle impostazioni non ries
<popo1963> co a risalirci. il modello è il 1215p
<gigirock> il processore e' atomn quindi usa pure a 64 bit , per le periferiche che non fungono devi prima di tutto vedere le impostazioni del bios e la versione del bios
<popo1963> Scusate se canno qualcosa ma non sono molto pratico di chat
<gigirock> popo1963: non in privato....
<gigirock> popo1963: ma gia' dalle live non va touch e usb ?
<popo1963> infatti... scusami.
<gigirock> popo1963: non hai niente in drive aggiuntivi ?
<popo1963> con la live funziona tutto
<gigirock> ah ecco
<Carlin0> popo1963, ce ne sono una infinità di atom , per questo ti ho detto modello esatto
<gigirock> popo1963: ma windows e' ancora installato ?
<popo1963> Se carico una live forse riesco a scoprirlo?
<Carlin0> ovvio popo1963 se parte la 64 bit vuol dire che la supporta
<popo1963> No con l' installazione ho usato tutto il disco, 500 gb
<Carlin0> ma cmq da live si vede il modello di cpu
<gigirock> Intel® Atom™ N550 (Dual Core; 1.5GHz) Processor
<Carlin0> però popo1963 già dal fatto che sia un atom meglio qualcosa di più leggero di ubuntu , tipo lubuntu o xubuntu
<gigirock> !info fwupd
<ubot-it> fwupd (source: fwupd): Firmware update daemon. In component main, is optional. Version 0.7.0-0ubuntu4 (xenial), package size 92 kB, installed size 552 kB (Only available for linux-any)
<gigirock> popo1963: cmq prima di tutto un bel sudo apt update
<gigirock> popo1963: poi sudo apt upgrade
<popo1963> Non va nemmeno con Lubuntu
<gigirock> popo1963: poi cerca "aggiornamenti software" e vedi se hai 'driver aggiuntivi'
<Carlin0> popo1963, se è quello che dice gigirock supporta il 64 bit
<popo1963> Comunque in passato su questo pc avevo già provato vari sistemi, Debian, Mint, Fedora, Lubuntu, non ricordo a quanti bit, però tutti funzionanti, non so perchè ora mi da questo problema
<gigirock> popo1963: ripeto che ci sono indizi circa il bios ciucco
<gigirock> Version 0601 e l'ultima versione del bios....
<popo1963> Sto cercando di farlo partire in live ma sto pistola non riparte
<gigirock> popo1963: tu hai dei tasti funzione e uno dei tasti abilita e disabilita anche touchpad ?
<popo1963> Sì ma non ottengo nulla
<gigirock> popo1963: hai fatto quello che ho detto sopra ?
<popo1963> sono entrato nel Bios, la cpu è una N570 1,66 Ghz
<gigirock> popo1963: gia' che ci 6 metti "impostazioni di fabbrica" e poi controlla che sata sia ahci
<popo1963> Boh... mi si è chiuso tutto !
<gigirock> popo1963: ma adesso 6 nella 17.10 installata ?
<popo1963> Sì
<gigirock> allora apri un terminale popo1963
<popo1963> non riesco a muovere nulla
<gigirock> popo1963: premi ctrl alt t , si apre un terminale '
<popo1963> ho la finestra aperta sugli aggiornamenti ma non riesco a fare niente
<gigirock> ok ma si e' aperto il terminale ?
<popo1963> ok... si è aperto
<gigirock> scrivi : sudo apt update
<gigirock> popo1963: ma irc dove lo hai ?
<gigirock> popo1963: importante e' che non dia errori , se non ti ritorna errori allora adesso scrivi : sudo apt upgrade
<popo1963> mi sono usciti un sacco di impossibile
<gigirock> popo1963: il pc e' collegato a internet vero ? mi stai scrivendo da li ?
<gigirock> popo1963: cmq non so cosa vuoi provare la versione 17.10 ha un sacco di problemi, la versione migliore e' la 1604, e nel tuo caso e' meglio usare xubuntu o lubuntu visto che hai 'solo' 2gb ram
<popo1963> no, sto scrivendo da un desktop e il computer dovrebbe essere connesso
<leo80>  buona sera a tutti
<gigirock> cia leo80
<popo1963> allora forse è quello il problema, con le vecchie versioni funzionava tutto benissimo
<leo80> buona sera gigirock
<gigirock> popo1963: prova a dare sudo rfkill list
<gigirock> popo1963: dovrebbe darti lo stato degli soft switch
<gigirock> popo1963: devo andare... buona fortuna e ricordati : 1604 is the best
<popo1963> ora ho scaricato ubuntu 16.04 32 bit, provo quella o mi consigli 64 bit ?
<popo1963> grazie mille sei stato gentilissimo
<max86> ciao ragazzi scusate sempre e grazie in anticipo. Esiste libre office per lubuntu 32 bit?
<Carlin0> max86, certo e dovrebbe essere preinstallato
<max86> abi word c'è libreoffice spunta come supportato
<Carlin0> max86, apri un terminale e scrivi sudo apt install libreoffice
<Carlin0> !info libreoffice
<ubot-it> libreoffice (source: libreoffice): office productivity suite (metapackage). In component universe, is optional. Version 1:5.1.2-0ubuntu1 (xenial), package size 3 kB, installed size 17 kB
<max86> scusate ho avuto un problema di connessione
<Carlin0> max86, hai dato il comando ?
<max86> forse ho capito la versione 32 bit è quella denominata x68
<Mr_Pan> x86
<Carlin0> max86, leggi quello che ti si scrive non scrivere solo
<Carlin0> [20:18:17] <Carlin0> max86, apri un terminale e scrivi sudo apt install libreoffice
<Carlin0> se no è inutile che vieni qui a chiedere ...
<max86> ok grazie chiarissimo
<max86> si x86
<Carlin0> max86, non scaricare roba in giro
<Carlin0> non hai capito
<max86> dal sito ufficiale libreoffice no?
<Carlin0> [20:27:47] <Carlin0> [20:18:17] <Carlin0> max86, apri un terminale e scrivi sudo apt install libreoffice
<Carlin0> leggi !!!
<max86> grazie ci provo
<Carlin0> basta che fai copia incolla de comando dalla chat al terminale
<Carlin0> non è difficile
<max86> grazie carlino birra pagata
<Carlin0> max86, ti serve altro ?
<max86> per chiarezza allora per installare i programmi eseguo sempre questa procedura?
<Carlin0> max86, dai questo comando sudo apt install synaptic
<max86> ad esempio acrobat scrivo sudo apt install acrobat?
<Carlin0> ti installa un programma grafico che si chiama gestore pacchetti , per te forse è più semplice da usare
<Carlin0> max86, acrobat ti serve per leggere i pdf ?
<cybornaut> buonasera a tutti
<cybornaut> ho un problema con ubuntu 17.10
<fabio_cc> !ciao | cybornaut
<ubot-it> cybornaut: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<cybornaut> ho installato degli aggiornamenti come faccio regolarmente, uno riguardava il boot loader
<cybornaut> ho montato sul pc un sistema doppio sistema operativo
<cybornaut> prima dell'aggiornamento andava tutto bene
<cybornaut> ora mi da tutta la grafica sballata quando scendo col cursore per scegliere il sistema operativo da caricare
<fabio_cc> cybornaut, in che senso sballata? puoi fare una foto!
<fabio_cc> ?
<fabio_cc> !image | cybornaut
<ubot-it> cybornaut: Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<fabio_cc> notte
<yolpe> ciao a tutti, ho avviato ubuntu 12.10 live su un pc offline  qui affianco e vorrei istallare apt-offline. ho copiato sul desktop il pacchetto " apt-offline_1.1.1build1_all.deb " clicco destro e seleziono apri con ubuntu software center ma l'opzione istalla resta in grigetto non cliccabile... come risolvo?
<Carlin0> yolpe, la 12.10 è fuori supporto
<yolpe> capisco, ma l'avevo già in hard disk e siccome mi sono già speso quasi tutti i giga a scaricare kernel che poi per qualche motivo non sono riuscito ad avviare (anche la 17 di ubuntu) ho dovuto parare su qualcosa che già avevo "in casa"
<yolpe> capisco, ma l'avevo già in hard disk e siccome mi sono già speso quasi tutti i giga a scaricare kernel che poi per qualche motivo non sono riuscito ad avviare (anche la 17 di ubuntu) ho dovuto parare su qualcosa che già avevo "in casa"
<Mr_Pan> yolpe, nessuna speranza,,, supporto terminato ...
<Mr_Pan> yolpe, se vuoi una versione aggiornata devi solo reinstallare da zero
<Mr_Pan> a quel punto ti consiglierei la 16.04 lts con supporto 5 anni
#ubuntu-it 2018-03-11
<nik1> salve a  chi c'è e chi non c'è non ci faccia, io non sono però vorrei farla. cosa?
<fabio_cc> !chat | nik1
<ubot-it> nik1: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<gigirock> nik1: devi scrivere "/j #ubuntu-it-chat"
<gio81> ciao
<fabio_cc> !ciao | gio81
<ubot-it> gio81: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<gio81> il pc si avvia con schermata nera e co scritto ''/dev /sda1 clean
<gio81> ecc
<ciao> salve a tutti
<Emy> salve mi serve un consiglio se qualcuno puo darm
<fabio_cc> !ciao | ciao
<ubot-it> ciao: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<fabio_cc> !ciao | Emy
<ubot-it> Emy: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<fabio_cc> !qualcuno | Emy
<ubot-it> Emy: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<Emy> Ciao Grazie..   :))
<Emy> non riesco ad entrare nel uefi del mio compiuter ho un win10...
<Emy> lintenzione  di installare ubunto
<fabio_cc> !ubunto | Emy
<ubot-it> Emy: Si scrive Ubuntu, con la 'u' finale!
<fabio_cc> Emy, hai letto questi wiki?
<fabio_cc> !installazione | Emy
<ubot-it> Emy: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese https://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop
<fabio_cc> !uefi | Emy
<ubot-it> Emy: UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI | vedi anche https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<Emy> si ho sbagliato scrivere lo so.. :))
<Emy> ok ora ci guardo..... grazie
<fabio_cc> Emy, per quanto riguarda uefi, c'è una combinazione di tasti da premere all'accensione del pc
<fabio_cc> Emy, questo dipende dal pc, non da ubuntu
<Emy> ho gia fatto molte prove ma non sono ancora riuscito ad entrare....    lo hanno complicato parecchio!!
<Emy> grazie Mille... ora vedo
<fabio_cc> Emy, solitamente i tasti sono Canc, Esc, F2 ma possono essere anche altri
<fabio_cc> Emy, che pc hai?
<fabio_cc> Emy, anche F10
<ciao> io ho dovuto usare un tasto specifico da uno spillo
<ciao> Lenovo
<Mr_Pan> ciao, lenovo ha il tastino laterale incassato di solito .....dipende dai modelli
<ciao> la cosa piuù semplice è che tu faccia una ricerca per marca e modello specificando nella richiesta il tast o la combinazione da fare per l utilizzo
<fabio_cc> Emy, la cosa più semplice sarebbe consultare il manuale utente del pc
<ciao> lo so è emy che lo cerca
<ciao> io sono un passeto più in là
<Emy> ahh ecco ci sono anche delle cose pecifice al computer...
<ciao> già
<Emy> casperella!... sony VPCSB.
<ciao> salve gente, vorrei sapere se ti da problemi il softwear centre
<fabio_cc> ciao, non utilizzare il software center, usa synaptic
<fabio_cc> ciao, sudo apt install synaptic
<ciao> su terminale?
<fabio_cc> ciao, si, per installare synaptic
<ciao> k
<ciao> emy sulla banda del browser digita" sony vpcsb tasto root"
<ciao> in effetti non ricordo la richiesta specifica che feci per il mio lenovo
<fabio_cc> Emy, è F2
<ciao> però prova
<fabio_cc> Emy, quando accendi il pc, premi F2 a ripetizione, non tenerlo premuto
<fabio_cc> Emy, https://www.sony.it/electronics/support/res/manuals/Z010/Z010565111.PDF
<ciao> sicura che non ha un tasto dedicato nascosto nellla scocca
<ciao> ?
<ciao> fabio_cc grazie volevo farlo io per emy :)
<fabio_cc> ciao, :)
<fabio_cc> ciao, l'importante è averlo trovato
<ciao> right
<ciao> giusto
<fabio_cc> ciao, avevo capito
<ciao> ha fallito l'installazione dal terminale
<fabio_cc> ciao, sudo apt install synaptic | nc termbin.com 9999
<fabio_cc> ciao, poi scrivi il link ottenuto qua
<fabio_cc> ciao, anzi, sudo apt -y install synaptic | nc termbin.com 9999
<fabio_cc> ciao, usa il secondo
<ciao> niente
<fabio_cc> ciao, cosa niente?
<ciao> mi da errori
<fabio_cc> ciao, doveva darti un link
<fabio_cc> ciao, fai screenshot
<fabio_cc> !image | ciao
<ubot-it> ciao: Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<ciao> ascolta se ti colleghi al mio desktop e mi suggerisci le input passo passo?
<fabio_cc> ciao, negativo
<fabio_cc> ciao, il supporto si fa qui
<Emy> Ok ragazzi!.... grazie per i consiglio!... il mio pc e un SONY Vaio  Modello VPCSB.. sembra che per entrare UEFI ci sia il tasto ASSIST
<fabio_cc> Emy, il manuale dice chiaramente premere F2 a ripetizione
<ciao> emy meravigliosa
<ciao> trova il tasto assist e procedi
<fabio_cc> Emy, pagina 94
<fabio_cc> Emy, Accendere il computer e premere ripetutamente il tasto
<fabio_cc> F2
<fabio_cc>  finché non scompare il logo VAIO.
<fabio_cc> Viene visualizzata la schermata di configurazione del BIOS. Se la schermata non appare, riavviare il computer
<fabio_cc> e riprovare
<Emy> praticamnete un tastino sopra F12 che spegnendo e riavviando il pc si entra!.    grazie mille ora lo provo!.
<ciao> fabio_cc come procedo?
<fabio_cc> Emy, assist apre il Vaio Care Rescue
<fabio_cc> ciao, te l'ho scritto, ma leggi?
<ciao> si ma no capito che immagine
<fabio_cc> [13:18:11] <fabio_cc> ciao, fai screenshot
<fabio_cc> [13:18:13] <fabio_cc> !image | ciao
<fabio_cc> [13:18:14] <ubot-it> ciao: Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<fabio_cc> [13:19:25] <ciao> ascolta se ti colleghi al mio desktop e mi suggerisci le input passo passo?
<fabio_cc> Antociccio, entri, esci, non scrivi
<fabio_cc> ciao, fai lo screenshot in modo da farmi vedere i comandi che hai dato e gli errori
<ciao> su tweet condivido l'immagine?
<ciao> fabio_cc
<fabio_cc> ciao, ma allora proprio non leggi
<fabio_cc> ciao, 1) fai lo screenshot premendo il tasto Stamp
<ciao> fatto
<fabio_cc> ciao, 2) caricalo su uno di quei due servizi
<fabio_cc> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<ciao> l'ho caricato sul primo servizio
<fabio_cc> ciao, 3) scrivi il link della pagina ottenuta qui in canale
<fabio_cc> ciao, ok dammi il link
<ciao> https://imgur.com/a/gkxcy
<ciao> fabio_cc vedi?
<fabio_cc> ciao, si vedo che il link c'era
<fabio_cc> ciao, http://termbin.com/4xzo ma non me lo hai dato
<ciao> cosa non ti ho dato?
<fabio_cc> ciao, il comando che ti ho dato ha restituito il link http://termbin.com/4xzo che mi serviva ma tu non me lo hai scritto
<fabio_cc> ciao, scrivi sudo apt update | nc termbin.com 9999
<fabio_cc> ciao, poi metti il link ottenuto qua
<fabio_cc> torno fra 5 minuti
<ciao> ok
<ciao> fabio_cc questo è ciò che mi da "WARNING: apt does not have a stable CLI interface. Use with caution in scripts."
<Carlin0> ciao, guarda bene che ci deve essere anche un link
<ciao> https://imgur.com/a/gkxcy
<ciao> carlin0 non c'è link
<fabio_cc> ciao, dai sudo apt update
<fabio_cc> ciao, poi fai screenshot
<ciao> l'ho fatto
<ciao> https://imgur.com/a/gkxcy
<fabio_cc> ciao, fallo di nuovo
<fabio_cc> ciao, solo sudo apt update
<fabio_cc> ciao, poi screenshot su imgur
<ciao> raga non vi intendo!!!?
<ciao> l'ho appena fatto
<fabio_cc> ciao, devi fare quello che ti viene scritto
<fabio_cc> ciao, la pazienza ha un limite
<fabio_cc> ciao, il comando che ti sto dando è diverso, prima c'era una seconda parte
<fabio_cc> ciao, scrivi sudo apt update
<ciao> pure per me, mi volete venire incontro per piacere??
<fabio_cc> ciao, otterrai delle scritte
<ciao> sì
<fabio_cc> ciao, poi faoi screenshot
<fabio_cc> *fai
<ciao> l'ho fatto sul terminale
<ciao> sì l'ho fatto
<fabio_cc> ciao, ok ora metti su imgur
<ciao> santissimo il signore onnipotente l'ho caricato
<fabio_cc> ciao, ok ora metti il link qua
<ciao> fabio_cc ti ho anche menzionato
<fabio_cc> ciao, è diverso da quello di prima
<ciao> https://imgur.com/itkxKMR
<ciao> https://imgur.com/I2RuQUg
<fabio_cc> ciao, è quello di prima
<fabio_cc> ciao, a me serve senza | nc termbin.com 9999
<fabio_cc> ciao, devi ridarlo, ma non ascolti
<fabio_cc> mi dispiace
<ciao> leggo non ascolto
<ciao> però mi sembra che ci sia incomprensione mia
<fabio_cc> ciao, si, perché è molto semplice
<fabio_cc> ciao, chiudi il terminale
<fabio_cc> ciao, riaprilo
<fabio_cc> ciao, scrivi sudo apt update   (e basta)
<ciao> terminale aperto
<fabio_cc> ciao, otterrai delle scritte
<fabio_cc> ciao, fai lo screenshot e caricalo
<ciao> https://imgur.com/a5TFnQN
<ciao> ci siamo?
<fabio_cc> ciao, si
<ciao> aaaaahhhhhh
<ciao> ed ora?
<fabio_cc> ciao, come mai hai aggiunto il repo per dropbox per ubuntu wily che non è neanche supportata?
<ciao> cosa ho aggiunto?
<fabio_cc> ciao, il repository di dropbox relativo ad ubuntu 15.10 che non è più supportata
<ciao> ha me funziona
<fabio_cc> ciao, si ma questo può creare molti problemi, sconsigliamo l'uso di repository di terze parti
<fabio_cc> ciao, adesso dai sudo apt -y dist-upgrade | nc termbin.com 9999
<fabio_cc> ciao, poi metti qua il link
<ciao> mi vui far disinstallare Dropbox?
<fabio_cc> ciao, no voglio vedere se riesci ad aggiornare
<ciao> ok
<fabio_cc> ci sono 93 pacchetti da aggiornare
<ciao> https://imgur.com/Aqbz093
<ciao> fabio_cc riesci a vedere l'ultimo shot che ti ho linkato
<fabio_cc> ciao, ma perché scrivi i comandi a mano?
<fabio_cc> ciao, lo hai sbagliato
<fabio_cc> ciao, devi fare copia incolla
<fabio_cc> ciao, hai scritto upgreade
<fabio_cc> ciao, sudo apt -y dist-upgrade | nc termbin.com 9999
<fabio_cc> ciao, usa copia/incolla
<ciao> https://thepasteb.in/p/mwh1Yymo6x5c5
<ciao> https://imgur.com/QDHZSnF
<fabio_cc> ciao, sudo apt install pastebinit
<ciao> https://imgur.com/WMM7Ajd
<fabio_cc> ciao, sudo apt -f install
<fabio_cc> ciao, poi sempre imgur
<fabio_cc> ciao, fai lo screenshot di tutta la finestra
<ciao> è luga la finestra la mando in due shot
<fabio_cc> ciao, puoi ingrandirla
<fabio_cc> ciao, massimizzala
<ciao> non entra nello schermo
<ciao> ti va bene due shot
<fabio_cc> ciao, ma come non entra nello schermo? ma che risoluzione usi?
<ciao> https://imgur.com/nEnmoFr
<ciao> https://imgur.com/XGH55g2
<fabio_cc> ciao, df -h
<fabio_cc> ciao, df -h | nc termbin.com 9999
<fabio_cc> questo dovrebbe andare con termbin
<ciao> https://imgur.com/DSvB2Xp
<ciao> https://imgur.com/1RzexEK
<fabio_cc> ciao, devi darmi il link restituito dal mio comando
<fabio_cc> ciao, fai copia/incolla
<fabio_cc> ciao, almeno quando funziona, dammelo
<ciao> il link è nel primo degli ultimi due shot
<ciao> io l'ho aperto!!???
<ciao> https://thepasteb.in/p/JZhpz97GLB0fg
<fabio_cc> ciao, si ma se me lo incolli qua mi faciliti le cose
<ciao> ^^^^^^^^^
<fabio_cc> ciao, ma scusa: il comando restituisce un link nel terminale, tu lo copi e lo incolli in chat, senza altri passaggi
<fabio_cc> ciao,  il link è questo: http://termbin.com/bxmm
<fabio_cc> dovevi metterlo direttamente qui
<ciao> ti fo vedere cosa mi restituisce quando cerco di fare come dici
<fabio_cc> ciao, hai /boot completamente pieno
<fabio_cc>  /dev/sda1                    472M  461M       0 100% /boot
<fabio_cc> ciao, prova così: sudo apt --purge autoremove
<ciao> https://thepasteb.in/p/zmh8BW0kgXJcZ
<fabio_cc> ciao, ma diamine non devi usare thepastebin
<fabio_cc> ciao, devi incollare il link qui, a mano
<fabio_cc> ciao, dai il comando che ti ho dato
<ciao> https://imgur.com/QiR3Ymt
<ciao> https://imgur.com/wD87t0S
<fabio_cc> ciao, infatti non sono tre righe, ma deve essere una sola
<fabio_cc> ciao, dai sudo apt --purge autoremove
<ciao> http://termbin.com/bxmm
<fabio_cc> ciao, questo è quello di prima
<ciao> l'ho digitato che si fa prima
<fabio_cc> ciao, ok ma nel frattempo ti ho dato un altro comando
<fabio_cc> ciao, sudo apt --purge autoremove
<ciao> sta procedendo
<fabio_cc> ciao, ok, dovrebbe liberare spazio
<fabio_cc> in /boot
<fabio_cc> ciao, quando ha finito, mandami schermata con ultime righe restituite dal comando
<ciao> sì in effetti mi ha dato l'avviso che lo spazio boot è pieno, posso aumentare lo spazio boot, o lo stiamo pulendo?
<fabio_cc> ciao, stiamo pulendo cancellando tutti i vecchi kernel
<fabio_cc> ciao, perché in fase di installazione hai creato partizione /boot?
<fabio_cc> ciao, non era necessario e a quest'ora non avresti avuto questo problema
<ciao> sì in effetti l'amico che mi ha aiutato ha partizionato perchè si voleva mantenere metà windows metà linux
<fabio_cc> ciao, ugualmente non era necessario avere partizione per /boot
<ciao> https://imgur.com/BJ7R2l6
<ciao> grazie ora lo so
<fabio_cc> ciao, riproviamo con sudo apt -f install
<ciao> https://imgur.com/nmuw320
<fabio_cc> ciao, sembra che adesso vada bene
<fabio_cc> ciao, sudo apt install synaptic
<ciao> https://imgur.com/AonZrQv
<fabio_cc> ciao, ah già installato
<ciao> adesso?
<fabio_cc> ciao, ok adesso il sistema è aggiornto, apt è funzionante, puoi usare synaptic per installare pacchetti
<ciao> e come lo apro synaptic
<ciao> volevo dire in che modo?
<fabio_cc> ciao, scusa no ancora non abbiamo aggiornato
<fabio_cc> ciao, prima sudo apt dist-upgrade
<ciao> è in progressione
<fabio_cc> ciao, si, c'erano molti pacchetti da aggiornare
<ciao> dimmi una cosa: abbiamo anche risolto il partizionamento del boot così da evitare problemi più in là?
<fabio_cc> ciao, no, le partizioni si possono ridimensionare ma non mi sembra il caso
<fabio_cc> ciao, semplicemente ogni tanto dai il comando sudo apt --purge autoremove
<gigirock> ciao prova a scrivere snap list nel terminale
<fabio_cc> ciao, /boot è abbastana grande, ma il problema è che avevi accumulato troppi kernel
<fabio_cc> ciao, per quantp riguarda synaptic, cercalo come cercheresti qualunque altro programma grafico
<ciao> ascolta per quando sarà il momento di dare  apt --purge autoremove torno in chat, perche finito questa sessione mi sarò dimenticato il comando e non saprò come procedere nel caso mi dasse altri error
<ciao> ok
<fabio_cc> ciao, segnatelo, no?
<ciao> sì stavo pensando che di solito mi trovo comunque degli errori e non so come procedere
<fabio_cc> ciao, quando hai bisogno vieni pure
<ciao> non trovo synaptic
<fabio_cc> ciao, apri la dash e scrivi synaptic
<ciao> l'ho fatto
<fabio_cc> ciao, gestore pacchetti?
<fabio_cc> ciao, prova con gestore pacchetti
<ciao> aperto
<fabio_cc> ciao, ok, con questo puoi installare i pacchetti che ti servono
<fabio_cc> ciao, per pulire il sistema puoi usare bleachbit
<ciao> mi ha scaricato solo un immagine di bleachbit
<fabio_cc> ciao, perché non hai proceduto nel modo giusto
<ciao> probabile
<fabio_cc> ciao, clic con il destro sul pacchetto che vuoi installare
<fabio_cc> ciao, scegli installa
<fabio_cc> ciao, poi pulsante applica
<ciao> errore....
<fabio_cc> ciao, che errore?
<ciao> mo ti fo vede
<ciao> https://imgur.com/L5e3wde
<ciao> permesso negato
<fabio_cc> ciao, quando l'hai aperto non ti ha chiesto la password?
<fabio_cc> intendo synaptic
<ciao> io sto usando gestore pacchetti synaptic non lo trovo
<fabio_cc> ciao, è lo stesso
<ciao> ok
<ciao> capito
<ciao> percui?
<fabio_cc> ciao, perché ha bisogno dei privilegi di amministratore per funzionare
<ciao> quind la password
<fabio_cc> ciao, si aprendolo te la deve chiedere
<ciao> provo a chiude e aprì
<fabio_cc> ciao, ma come lo hai aperto?
<fabio_cc> ciao, se hai ancora problemi, aprilo con sudo synaptic
<fabio_cc> da terminale
<fabio_cc> ciao, mi assento
<ciao> dai su, risolto, sono pure insonne ed assonato, quello che aveva da essere è stato sistemato...
<ciao> grazie fabio_cc
<ciao> alla prossima
<Carlin0> ciao
<ciao> stay on line
<Carlin0> ..aspè una cosa
<ciao> dimmi
<ciao> dicci
<Carlin0> pur pulire la partizione di boot devi aprire bleachbit as root e mettere la flag su clea a autoremove come vedi qui https://i.imgur.com/puRw5T4.png
<Carlin0> poi clicchi su pulisci e lui lavora
<Carlin0> è semplice ...
<ciao> a me non da dash e cronologia
<Carlin0> ciao, l'importante sono clean e autoremove con bleachbit aperto "as root"
<ciao> ecco la finestra mia https://imgur.com/5vPGLub
<Carlin0> ok ciao la prossima volta che lo apri devi solo cliccare pulisci , le spunte restano
<ciao> fatto
<ciao> grazie raga
<ciao> ciao a tutti
<Carlin0> :)
<ciao> io stacco un attimo
<gerry123> salve! ho appena installato Ubuntu 16 LTS e pur avendo seguito qualche videoguida su come installare OpenOffice, faccio tutte le operazione, si completano, ma di OpenOffice nessuna traccia. Qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<fabio_cc> !ciao | gerry123
<ubot-it> gerry123: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<gerry123> salve
<fabio_cc> gerry123, non bisogna seguire guide a casaccio
<gerry123> lo so, ma non ho trovato molto e mi sono affidato a qualche tutorial su youtube
<fabio_cc> gerry123, sarebbe stato sufficiente sudo apt install libreoffice
<fabio_cc> nel terminale
<gerry123> libreoffice gia c'è Volevo mettere OpenOffice
<gigirock> ah ok allora dovevi 'togliere' libreoffice
<gerry123> ah ecco. Prima tolgo LibreOffice e poi installo OpenOffice?
<gigirock> si ma aspetta
<fabio_cc> gerry123, https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Ufficio/ApacheOpenOffice
<fabio_cc> gerry123, questa era la guida da seguire
<karubuntu> Salve a tutti _9
<karubuntu> faccio anzitutto prova del collegamento
<gerry123> grazie Fabio. Ci provo!!!!
<fabio_cc> !ciao | karubuntu
<ubot-it> karubuntu: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<fabio_cc> gerry123, però bisognerebbe capire che operazioni hai eseguito
<karubuntu> era da tempo che non mi affacciavo qui
<fabio_cc> gerry123, sperando che tu non abbia fatto danni
<karubuntu> buon pomeriggio a voi
<karubuntu> mi sapreste dire come si fa il collegamento di una cartella con Ubuntu 17.10
<karubuntu> nel menù contestuale non esiste alcuna voce
<fabio_cc> karubuntu, prova a leggere https://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=624138
<fabio_cc> gerry123, per cautela, vorrei controllare un paio di cose
<fabio_cc> gerry123, dovresti dare sudo dpkg -l | grep -i openoffice | nc termbin.com 9999
<karubuntu> vista prima
<karubuntu> ma non ho ancora risolto
<karubuntu> se apro nautilus non ho più i meù preferenze
<fabio_cc> karubuntu, prova ctrl+maiusc + trascinamento
<gigirock> karubuntu, quando vedi la cartella nel nautilus la trascini nella barra
<karubuntu> sembra funzioni
<fabio_cc> karubuntu, :)
<karubuntu> crea collegamento nella stessa directory per poi spostarla a proprio piacimento
<karubuntu> ma dico io non basta che hanno tolto il lanciatore dal menù contestuale
<fabio_cc> karubuntu, ctrl+maiusc + trascinamento e lo crei direttamente dove vuoi
<karubuntu> ora anche sta voce non ci sta più...
<karubuntu> mha vabò....giusto per rendere semplice l'esperienza utente....
<karubuntu> in effetti ricordavo vagamente una combinazione di tasti ctrl ecc
<fabio_cc> karubuntu, ctrl+maiusc+trascinamento dove vuoi tu funziona o no?
<karubuntu> si si
<fabio_cc> karubuntu, ok
<karubuntu> anche in altra directory
<karubuntu> fabio_cc, grazie :)
<fabio_cc> karubuntu, allora poco male
<karubuntu> fabio_cc,  ma si nulla di male
<fabio_cc> karubuntu, comunque ubuntu 17.10 ha alcuni problemmucci, meglio 16.04
<fabio_cc> karubuntu, in ogni caso fra poco uscirà 18.04
<karubuntu> fabio_cc,  non uso molto Ubuntu o disto linux da tempo per varie necessità ma abituato a interfaccia classica
<karubuntu> fabio_cc, dicevo abituato a distro vecchie con interfaccia classica più spartana ma completa
<karubuntu> anche se poi da terminale si può integrare
<karubuntu> un pò tutto
<karubuntu> fabio_cc,  scusa le frasi spezzettate...
<fabio_cc> !info gnome-flashback artful
<ubot-it> gnome-flashback (source: gnome-flashback): helper application for the GNOME Flashback session. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.26.0-1ubuntu1 (artful), package size 246 kB, installed size 894 kB
<karubuntu> fabio_cc,  ad ogni modo grazie e buon pomeriggio a tutti voi
<fabio_cc> karubuntu, installando gnome-flashback puoi avere il classico aspetto di gnome 2
<karubuntu> fabio_cc, si lo so e l'ho sempre fatto sin ora
<karubuntu> fabio_cc,  ma volevo usare un pò di più unity per farmelo piacere una volta tanto....
<fabio_cc> karubuntu, ovviamente senza wayland
<fabio_cc> karubuntu, ma non c'è unity su 17.10
<fabio_cc> karubuntu, c'è gnome 3 con wayland
<karubuntu> fabio_cc,  non vorrei smentirti ma quando vedo la barra/dash laterale per me è interfaccia unity
<karubuntu> fabio_cc,  sbaglio?
<karubuntu> fabio_cc, ontraddirti più che smentirti
<fabio_cc> karubuntu, leggi da te: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ArtfulAardvark/ReleaseNotes#Ubuntu_Desktop
<fabio_cc> karubuntu, The Ubuntu Desktop now uses GNOME instead of Unity.
<fabio_cc> karubuntu, On supported systems, Wayland is now the default display server. The older display server is still available: just choose Ubuntu on Xorg from the cog on the log in screen.
<fabio_cc> karubuntu, ci somiglia, ma non è la dash di unity
<fabio_cc> karubuntu, è gnome 3
<karubuntu> fabio_cc,  ho scoperto un altra chicca che denota il mio allontanamento in questi anni da distro linux
<karubuntu> fabio_cc,  ho usato mint molto di più
<karubuntu> fabio_cc,  Mint Mate
<gigirock> mint ha una sua de
<fabio_cc> karubuntu, se riprendi ad usare ubuntu, ci trovi qui per il supporto
<fabio_cc> karubuntu, altrimenti
<fabio_cc> !chat | karubuntu
<ubot-it> karubuntu: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<karubuntu> fabio_cc,  ok ok
<karubuntu> fabio_cc,  vi scrivo da Ubuntu 17.10
<fabio_cc> karubuntu, si si volevo solo dirti che qui si fa il supporto e le chiacchiere di la
<karubuntu> fabio_cc,  va bene grazie mille per il suggerimento
<karubuntu> fabio_cc,  a presto
<fabio_cc> karubuntu, ciao :)
<karubuntu> fabio_cc, Ciao :)
<fabio_cc> a volte ritornano lol
<Xander> Salve ragazzi ho bisogno di una mano con xubuntu. ho installato ace stream e aprendo il link da firefox esce solo il collegamento aprire acestream engine. e non ace player hd. di conseguenza non si aprono i link. come faccio ad impostare un programma fisso su xubuntu quando premo su un link? ho provato a vedere nella cartella usr/bin ma non trovo l
<Xander> 'applicazione. come posso risolvere?
<mich> ho la versione 16.04 e non riesco piu  ad installare gli aggiornamenti di sistem
<mich> potete aiutarmi
<fabio_cc> mich, apri il terminale
<fabio_cc> mich, dai sudo apt update | nc termbin.com 9999
<peppe124ub> buonasera, da quando è uscito l'ultimo aggiornamento del grub, noto artifatti grafici nel menu di boot su entarmbi pc che ho
<peppe124ub> qualcuno sa cosa fare?
<Emy> hola Chico!  consiglio!...
<Emy> sono in possesso di un sony Vaio non riesco ad entrare nel bios!
<Emy> seguendo i solito procedimenti non trovo uefi...   credo che il pc sia nato con il win 7 e poi posto il win 10..
<Emy> Il sony ha il tasto ASSIST .....   ma nulla da fare!....
<cybornaut> ciao a tutti
#ubuntu-it 2019-03-04
<LUCAGUARNERI> ciao
<LUCAGUARNERI> ho un porblema per un'installazione di Linux. Uso normalmente un mac e non so come barcamenarmi
<LUCAGUARNERI> qualcuno può darmi una mano?
<Genny> Salve
<Genny> Non riesco a installare lubuntu, a chi posso chiedere?
<Carlin0> Genny,dove ti blocchi ?
<Genny> Quando avvio l'installazione mi esce una schermata nera con un errore che dice acpi error bug
<Genny> dopodichè schermata nera con vari errori
<Genny> Non riesco a capire perchè
<Carlin0> riesci a fare una foto per farci vedere ?
<Carlin0> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Genny> La carico e ve la mando un attimo
<Genny> https://prnt.sc/mt6si2
<Genny> questo è il primo
<Genny> https://ibb.co/L62KSFc
<Genny> ecco la secobda
<Carlin0> Genny,mi spiace ma sinceramente non si capisce quale possa essere il problema
<Genny> :(
<Carlin0> Genny,il supporto di installazione è un dvd o una chiavetta usb ?
<Genny> chiavetta
<Carlin0> con che programma l'hai preparata ?
<Genny> rufus
<Carlin0> resta solo una cosa da fare : controllare l'integrità della iso scaricata .... altro non saprei
<Carlin0> !md5 | Genny leggi la guida e contrlla
<ubot-it> Genny leggi la guida e contrlla: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/MD5Sum | Per una lista completa, si veda: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/MD5Sum/Hash
<Genny> Ho scaricato due volte l'iso
<Mr_Pan> !acpi
<ubot-it> Per impostare momentaneamente questo parametro nel kernel , all'avvio quando appare il menù di grub premi "e" , poi cerchi una riga che inizia con la parola "linux" e  aggiungi al fondo della riga l'opzione "acpi=off" quindi premi F10 per avviare con le modifiche
<Mr_Pan> Genny> prova ad impostare acpi off
<Mr_Pan> Genny> e comunque controlla la iso
<Mr_Pan> !md5
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/MD5Sum | Per una lista completa, si veda: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/MD5Sum/Hash
<crodino> buona sera a tutti
<crodino> non riesco ad installare opensuse su una chiavetta usb, vorrei rendere la mia usb avviabile con una live di opensuse
<Carlin0> !chat | crodino
<ubot-it> crodino: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Genny> Niente da fare il file è integro
<Genny> Ma mi da sempre errore
<Genny> Non ho più idee
<Genny> Qualcuno può aiutaRMI?
<cuaddus> Ciao! Ho bisogno di aiuto
<cuaddus> Qualcuno può aiutarmi?
#ubuntu-it 2019-03-05
<Gennyarino> Buongiorno a tutti, trovo qualcuno che può aiutarmi a risolvere un problema?
<Gennyarino> Nessuno per un aiuto?
<Mr_Pan_> !chiedi | Gennyarino
<ubot-it> Gennyarino: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà
<Mr_Pan_> ieri ti avevo scritot ma non se hai fatto quello che ti avevo detto di provare
<Mr_Pan_> !acpi
<ubot-it> Per impostare momentaneamente questo parametro nel kernel , all'avvio quando appare il menù di grub premi "e" , poi cerchi una riga che inizia con la parola "linux" e  aggiungi al fondo della riga l'opzione "acpi=off" quindi premi F10 per avviare con le modifiche
<Mr_Pan_> Gennyarino: non  scrivere in privato tanto li ho bloccati e non li leggo
<Gennyarino> Ok
<Gennyarino> Ti ho scritto che ho provato sia a controllare il file che è integro e sia a disattiva acpi
<Gennyarino> Ho provato anche a installare un'altra versione di ubuntu e cambiare pendrive ma niente
<Gennyarino> Lo stesso problema me lo da anche su un altro pc più moderno
<Gennyarino> Ho provato anche a scrivere la chiavetta in modo più lento
<Mr_Pan_> il problema deve essere nel laptop ... io credo qualcosa riferito alla gestione acpi o simili
<Mr_Pan_> non mi viene in mente altro
<Gennyarino> a quanto pare è più complicato di quel che sembra
<Gennyarino> https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/InstallareUbuntu
<Gennyarino> https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UbuntuMacIntel
<alfioantonino> Buongiorno, su un vecchio pc 32 bit, ho provato ad installare Ubuntu 17.4, Mint, Debian9, purtroppo non riesco a connettermi in Internet tramite in cell. in wi-fi, l'unico che ha funzionato è stato Zorin. Potresta aiutarmi a risolvere il problema, grazie
<Carlin0> alfioantonino,che scheda wifi ha il pc ?
<Carlin0> cmq la 17.04 è fuori supporto
<mirko79> buona sera
<mirko79> avrei bisogno di aiuto per un problema con le password,qualcuno può aiutarmi per favore?
<mirko79> salve qualcuno può aiutarmi per favore?
<Carlin0> !quaolcuno | mirko79
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'quaolcuno'
<Carlin0> !qualcuno | mirko79
<ubot-it> mirko79: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<mirko79> è la prima volta che accedo a questa chat,e non pensavo ci volesse un linguaggio particolare,se ho sbagliato mi scuso
#ubuntu-it 2019-03-06
<Gianluca> ciao Ragazzi dopo aver pulito il mio sistema ubuntu con bleachBit mi è comparsa una notifica spazio disco in esaurimento vi giro il file del comando df cosi date un occhiata anche voi
<Gianluca> https://pastebin.com/raw/Q0GCa6tx
<Gianluca> come mai nessuno risponde? sono nel canale assistenza?
<finsternis> Gianluca: dall'output di df non risulta in esaurimento
<Gianluca> ah ok mi sembrava strano... forse sarà bleachBit si sarà impallato è avrà dato questa notifica non so ...
<Gianluca> grazie per avermi risposto :)
<alex76> buonasera, ho installato ubuntu 18.10 in dual boot con windows7 su nuova partizione del disco.
<alex76> ho lavorato due mesi senza problemi fino a che non ho deciso di creare un nuovo volume in windows 7 per archiviare delle foro. ho fatto attenzione a selezionare lo spazio disponibile e non le partizioni di ubuntu. adesso pero all'avvio del pc mi error file unknown grub rescue. l'ho risolto digitando il set boot, ma il problema si ripresenta ad ogni
<alex76>  avvio costringendomi a digitare sempre lo stesso comando. c'è un metodo per risolverlo definitivamente?. spero di essermi spiegato.grazie
#ubuntu-it 2019-03-07
<rapid1923> Salve, ho installato ubuntu 18.10 da una chiavetta. Ma riesco ad utilizzare solo ubuntu live con la chiavetta. Se tolgo la chiavetta, ubuntu 18.10 non parte. Come posso risolvere questo problema?
<rapid1923> Cioe' accendo il PC e mi viene uno schermo nero. Il pc prova nuovamente l'accesso, ma torna sempre allo schermo nero.
<rapid1923> C'e' qualcuno?
<ALESTABILE> buonasera, avrei una domanda da fare
<David77> buon pomeriggio a tutti!
<David77> gentile matteo ti ricordi del Broadcom Limited BCM43142 che cerco di testare via live priva di lan, con tethering usb, ma mi da modprobe: ERROR: could not insert 'wl': Require key not avialable ? come procedo? grazie
<David77> ho seguito, avendo fatto il tethering usb (grazie della dritta!), https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/Broadcom#Installazione_con_connessione_Internet
<matteo> non te lo carica perchè il modulo non è firmato
<David77> :( quindi non posso fare nulla?
<matteo> devi disattivare la firma, è un pò complicato
<matteo> fai proma a spegnere secureboot dal bios
<David77> ecco... ma ubuntu è partito quindi il secureboot l'ha digerito. dici che  la stessa cosa con lubuntu installato? comunque giusto per imparare hai un link per disattivare la firma che gli do uno sguardo? grazie mille comunque della spiegazione
<matteo> https://askubuntu.com/questions/762254/why-do-i-get-required-key-not-available-when-install-3rd-party-kernel-modules
<David77> grazie me lo studio. dici quindi che succederebbe lo stesso in una installazione, a parte disabilitare il secureboot (e hp mi chiede con un pin ovviamente l'autorizzazione)?
<matteo> si
<David77> ultimo disturbo: visto che ha solo un eMMC da 32 GB saldato, 2 GB di ram, come mi consigli di partizionare per lubuntu 18.04? sopratutto il file di swap che se non erro in automatico sono circa il doppio della ram. grazie
<matteo> ma quella regola del doppio della RAM non vale da un pò
<matteo> unicacosa, se la emmc è molto lenta non so che vantaggio ti potrebbe dare lo swap
<matteo> misurala con hdparm
<matteo> mettine 2 gb, se è molto lento quando swappi potrebbe andare molto male
<David77> matteo grazie mille della dritta dell'usb tethering e degli spunti per studiare cose nuove! :) anche hdparm non l'ho mai usato e lo studio volentieri. si impara sempre!
<matteo> hdparm -t --direct /dev/....
<matteo> fai un rapido test, e ti regoli
<David77> grazie! cappuccino e cornetto, ahimé virtuale
<matteo> ;)
<nicvc> Buonasera, ho incasinato il sistema (16.04 lts) scrivendo sul terminale, potete disincastrarmi?
<David77> nicvc ovvero? cosa hai scritto? che problema ti da? sii più specifico
<David77> matteo Timing_O_DIRECT disk reads: 442MB in 3.00 seconds = 147.20 MB/sec : come è?
<matteo> ah beh, abbastanza veloce
<matteo> tra l'altro ad accesso casuale, metticeli 2 GB di swap che possono aiutare
<David77> ottimo! poi alla fin dei conti è una flash ram saldata sulla scheda madre:)
<David77> l'uso intanto sarà andare su internet e libreoffice. non è che si può fare di più con un Celeron N2840
<nicvac> Ho incasinato 16.04lts con script a casaccio nel terminale. Potete aiutarmi?
<Carlin0> !veggenti | nicvac
<ubot-it> nicvac: Gli utenti di questo canale non sono in possesso di poteri magici, non possiedono sfere di cristallo e non sono nemmeno veggenti. Canonical non può permettersi un corso di stregoneria per i suoi collaboratori. Si chiede quindi, gentilmente, di esprimersi in maniera chiara e molto dettagliata.
<nicvac> Certo. Perbacco. Essendo la prima volta non sapevo se e come fare. Inizio subito:
<nicvac> Tentando di installare "pure data" in automatico il software "ubuntu software" ha deciso per me una versione obsoleta
<nicvac> a quel punto io ho chiesto aiuto per forzare l'aggiornamento da terminale
<Carlin0> avrà deciso di installarti la versione dei repository ... e in che modo avresti forzato ?
<nicvac> ho trovato soccorso presso quest'anima pia:
<nicvac> ...fatico a trovare il post (era su fb). Comunque al termine di questa "forzatura" scopro che esiste Synaptic. Provo a installarlo ma nulla. Pare non ci sia sul mio pc.
<Carlin0> vabè non sai dirmi cosa hai fatto di preciso , quindi ... come pensi che ti possa aiutare ?
<nicvac> Ho pensato di fare 1 partizione e ripartire dal sistema operativo, ma prima volevo provare ad ottenere aiuto da voi...
<nicvac> sto cercando il post...
<Carlin0> la prossima volta invece di legger roba a caso su facebook leggi la documentazione ufficiale
<Carlin0> !documentazione
<ubot-it> Documentazione ufficiale: http://help.ubuntu-it.org/
<Carlin0> nicvac,ma è inutile che lo cerchi , tanto io non sono iscritto a FB e non potrei leggerlo
<nicvac> Tu no, ma ora posso spiegarti i vari passaggi perchè l'ho trovato
<nicvac> Fra l'altro io uso 16.04 perchè, a seguito di un aggiornamento, mi si era incasinato tutto, così dal 18 sono dovuto tornare al 16
<nicvac> Torno all'argomento pure data:
<nicvac> puredata-gui.0.46.7-3 era la versione installata
<nicvac> gli utenti sconsigliavano questa in favore di una più recente, ovvero 49.qualcosa...
<nicvac> il primo consiglio che ho ricevuto:
<nicvac> You might need to install autotools via "apt-get" to compile it, as mentioned in the install.txt. https://github.com/pure.../pure-data/blob/master/INSTALL.txt
<nicvac> ...poi rispondevo a suon di screenshot. Vorrei mostrarveli ma non me lo permette...
<David77> per me 'ubuntu software' mai, syanaptic si
<David77> *synaptic (o Gestore Pacchetti)
<nicvac> Gestore Pacchetti: L'ho aperto. Dici che posso correggere da qui?
#ubuntu-it 2019-03-08
<Cori> Salve, ho scaricato ubuntu e lo devo installare. come devo fare?
#ubuntu-it 2019-03-09
<WSagitt> salve
<LINUX> CIAO SONO PINGINO HO UN PORTATILE ASUS F402SA-WX197T QUALE LINUX POSSO METTERE COMPATIBILE
<LINUX> ???
<LINUX> RISP
<CEX> ciao
<David77> gentile matteo, o altri più esperti di me, vi ridisturbo: domani installo lubuntu 18.04 che non ha lan ma la BCM43142 o disattivando il secure booot oppure firmando il driver: per lo swap dicevo file (2GB) oppure è meglio comunque una partizione di swap? grazie
<pigeta1> buona sera
<pigeta1> penso di avere un hard disk con problemi ho letto che esiste fsck per riparare i settori danneggiati è corretto?
<David77> !fsck
<ubot-it> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SystemAdministration/Fsck
<David77> pigeta1 che errori?
<pigeta1> se do fsck /dev/sdd1 dopo 2 secondi ha gia finito?
<pigeta1> possibile?
<pigeta1> un momento voglio essere piu chiaro
<pigeta1> https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/jNz29jJb44/
* Mr_Pan changed the topic of #ubuntu-it to: Canale italiano ufficiale di supporto per Ubuntu gestito da volontari | Regolamento e info registrazione: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/LineeGuida | Non incollare in canale, usare http://pastebin.ubuntu.com | È uscita Ubuntu 18.10 (Cosmic Cuttlefish), download da https://www.ubuntu-it.org/download | Causa spam, potrebbe essere necessario registrarsi per parlare, vedi !registrazion
* Mr_Pan changed the topic of #ubuntu-it to: Canale italiano ufficiale di supporto per Ubuntu gestito da volontari|Regolamento e info registrazione: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/LineeGuida | Non incollare in canale, usare http://pastebin.ubuntu.com | È uscita Ubuntu 18.10 (Cosmic Cuttlefish), download da https://www.ubuntu-it.org/download | Causa spam, potrebbe essere necessario registrarsi per parlare, vedi !registrazion
* Mr_Pan changed the topic of #ubuntu-it to: Canale italiano ufficiale di supporto per Ubuntu gestito da volontari|Regolamento e info registrazione: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/LineeGuida | Non incollare in canale, usare http://pastebin.ubuntu.com | È uscita Ubuntu 18.10 (Cosmic Cuttlefish), download da https://www.ubuntu-it.org/download | Causa spam, potrebbe essere necessario registrarsi per parlare, vedi !registrazione
* Mr_Pan changed the topic of #ubuntu-it to: Canale italiano ufficiale di supporto per Ubuntu gestito da volontari | /deopRegolamento e info registrazione: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/LineeGuida | Non incollare in canale, usare http://pastebin.ubuntu.com | È uscita Ubuntu 18.10 (Cosmic Cuttlefish), download da https://www.ubuntu-it.org/download | Causa spam, potrebbe essere necessario registrarsi per parlare, vedi !registr
* Mr_Pan changed the topic of #ubuntu-it to: Canale italiano ufficiale di supporto per Ubuntu gestito da volontari | /deopRegolamento e info registrazione: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/LineeGuida | Non incollare in canale, usare http://pastebin.ubuntu.com | È uscita Ubuntu 18.10 (Cosmic Cuttlefish), download da https://www.ubuntu-it.org/download | Causa spam, potrebbe essere necessario registrarsi per parlare, vedi !registr
* Mr_Pan changed the topic of #ubuntu-it to: Canale italiano ufficiale di supporto per Ubuntu gestito da volontari|Regolamento e info registrazione:http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/LineeGuida|Non incollare in canale, usare http://pastebin.ubuntu.com|È uscita Ubuntu 18.10, download da https://www.ubuntu-it.org/download | Causa spam, potrebbe essere necessario registrarsi per parlare, vedi !registrazione
* Mr_Pan changed the topic of #ubuntu-it to: Canale italiano ufficiale di supporto per Ubuntu gestito da volontari | Regolamento e info registrazione:http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/LineeGuida | Non incollare in canale, usare http://pastebin.ubuntu.com | È uscita Ubuntu 18.10, download da https://www.ubuntu-it.org/download | Causa spam, potrebbe essere necessario registrarsi per parlare, vedi !registrazione
<vittorio> buona sera esiste una vesione leggera di linix ?
<Mr_Pan> vittorio> leggerache intendi  ?  su che machcina deve girare?
<Mr_Pan> attualmente la + leggera per quanto riguarda la famiglia Ubuntu é Lubuntu
<Mr_Pan> !lubuntu
<ubot-it> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu - http://www.ubuntu-it.org/derivate/lubuntu | Download: http://releases.ubuntu.com/ | md5: https://paste.ubuntu.com/23335461/
<vittorio> intel core
<vittorio> due e' un hp datatp
<David77> personalmente anche con una macchina potente utilizzo lubuntu come il buon Mr_Pan ha detto. altrimenti xubuntu. puoi sempre fare una prova da live prima di installarla
<vittorio> infatti essendo con windows 10 lo metto come secondo sistema operativo
<David77> io lo uso come unico sistema, sempre ;)
<vittorio> prima lo provo e windows lo tolgo
<vittorio> comunque grazie cmq
<punkdentro> ciao, qualcuno sa se usando la password di root poi il sistema si difende e mi impedisce di scrivere su un hd esterno?
<punkdentro> nmmeno con quella riesco a scrivere su sto disco
<punkdentro> mi si lkegge?
<punkdentro> almeno non riesco a cambiare permessi o proprietario
<punkdentro> !registrazione
<ubot-it> Per sapere come registrarti e in generale come comportarti in canale, leggi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/LineeGuida
<mbuti> ciao non riesco a scrivere su un hd esterno o almeno a rinominare cartelle e cambiare permessi
<mbuti> mi dice file in sola lettura
<mbuti> mi si legge?
<mbuti> ho lxqt con ubuntu-budgie
<mbuti> ciao mi si legge?
<David77> mbuti il disco esterno come è formattato?
<mbuti> n
<mbuti> .+-7698'045eopì'ì'ììììììì7665lò''''''08'76yyyyyyyyyyyyy098u78756
<mbuti> ops scusa
<mbuti> fat 32ù
<mbuti> ma mi sa che in realta' e' efat giusto?
<mbuti> e prima di passare da lubuntu a lxt con ubuntu-budgie potevo scriverci
<mbuti> lxtq
<mbuti> e ora va tutto compreso la rete e l'altro hd nella usb del router
<mbuti> si confermo anche se oggi mi pare che con tutti i due dischi collegati c'erano problemi
<mbuti> e questo  disco ovviamente sul router non va
<David77> mbuti per vedere come è formattato puoi fare lsblk -o name,fstype e vedi il disco come è formattato
<David77> solitamente se è fat32 non dovrebbe avere problemi di scrittura non avendo un proprietario come in ext4 per esempio
<mbuti> vfat, ora ho installato le utility per le fat ma non va
<David77> quale /dev/s* è la partizione del disco esterno?
<mbuti> sdb1
<mbuti> devo riavviare perche funzionino?
<mbuti> ci sono  David77
<mbuti> chown: cambiamento del proprietario di '/media/pdor': File system in sola lettura
<David77> se dai ls /dev/sdb1 -l cosa vedi?
<mbuti> brw-rw---- 1 root disk 8, 17 mar  9 20:58 /dev/sdb1
<mbuti> per una riga non uso pastebin
<David77> ovvio
<mbuti> avro' gli stessi problemi anche con nts?
<mbuti> ntfs
<David77> ma è montato il disco?
<Carlin0> mbuti, ma quando scolleghi il disco lo smonti prima ?
<mbuti> volendo ho virtualbox con xp, sto pensando alle strette di convertirlo in ntfs , che con il dlna sembra sia piu ...""stabile
<mbuti> certo Carlin0
<Carlin0> perchè di solito il problema nasce in quel modo ... cmq ntfs e fat non supportano permessi , come ti ha già detto David77
<mbuti> David77:  ora e' montato e mi sa anche prima perche lblk
<mbuti> da lo stesso risultato
<David77> cosa dice lsblk /dev/sdb1 -o ro,mode,mountpoint
<mbuti> mi sa che si e' spento il pc con il disco montato
<mbuti>  0 brw-rw---- /media/pdor
<mbuti> David77:
<David77> ho appena montato un sdb1 e mi da lo stesso - 0 brw-rw---- . e a me va bene
<mbuti> lo vedo ma non posso ne' rinominare ne cancellare ne aggiungere cartelle
<David77> mbuti si è spento normale oppure si è chiuso il pc senza il normale arresto? se è la seconda, come giustamente dice l'ottimo Carlin0, potrebbe essere stato non smontato, e anche il disco se è per questo, e quindi dare problemi
<David77> *disco principale
<David77> ti fa vedere qualcosa ls /media/pdor -l ?
<David77> anche se di solito viene montato su /media/nome_utente/nome_device
<David77> mbuti infatti il mio è montato su /media/mio_utente/KINGSTON
<mbuti> ora ho controllato con gparted e non lo vedo piu
<mbuti> https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/rXc5DWFmxs/
<mbuti> ma la cartella di mount devbo metterla io?
<mbuti> non lo vedo piu' in nautilus
<David77> no la mette ubuntu. : Errore di input/output !! poi il mount è quindi /media/pdor/SOFTUER non /media/pdor. se non lo vede più possibile che abbia perso il collegamento usb
<mbuti> a proposito c'e' da fidarsi se  gnome-disks dice che non ci sono settori danneggiati? ho un disco da 10 anni a cui ne sono successe di molto peggio e dice che non ci sono dluster danneggiati, e ho appena fatto il controllo dei cluster
<mbuti> abbe' riavvio perche' qui e' un casino
<David77> 'dischi' non fa altro che vedere i dati SMART
<David77> Errore di input/output preoccupa
<Mr_Pan> uhmm
<David77> ovvero, se glielo chiedi ti fa vedere i dati SMART e se il disco lo consente
<mbuti> nulla di nuovo che faccio?
<mbuti> ho anche cambiato permessi e owner alla cartella di mount
<David77> mbuti Errore di input/output preoccupa
<mbuti> infatti sto cominciando a sudare, io non veco nessuna cartella softuer
<mbuti> vedo
<David77> consiglio un backuppone. prova magari da live
<mbuti> era quello che stavo cercando di fare
<mbuti> becap del disco?
<mbuti> o del sistema?
<David77> se fosse un problema del sistema (cosa per me improbabile visto che ti da Errore di input/output) :(
<mbuti> cazzo e' nuovo
<mbuti> almeno rispetto a me
<mbuti> cmq sono solo film
<David77> se il sistema funziona io prima mi farei il backup del disco che non funzia. anche perché un fsck non vorrei che ti facesse perdere dati. mi sono appena fatto un backup di un disco ext4 che dava qualche stranezza
<mbuti> ma fare un contrrollo cluster ci metto una settiman
<mbuti> ah no e' usb 3,,,,, quanto ci vorra?
<David77> nuovo quanto? i dati smart, se disponibili, che dicono?
<mbuti> l'idea era cancellare i film che non mi interessano e trasferire tutto altrove...se trovo posto... perche' sono 1.4tb quindi se non ci metto molto farei fsck e pazienza per i film che perdo
<mbuti> acceso un mese
<mbuti> valutazioni tutte ok
<Carlin0> se è fat 32 o ntfs fsck non va  bene
<Carlin0> fsck è per filesystem linux
<David77> capperi. oggi c'era una persona che aveva 'Drive failure expected in less than 24 hours. SAVE ALL DATA' ma tu hai le valutazioni ok. non mi hai detto però se 'si è spento normale oppure si è chiuso il pc senza il normale arresto'
<David77> !fsck
<ubot-it> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SystemAdministration/Fsck
<mbuti> finita la batteria spento mentre scriveva
<David77> forse è quello....
<mbuti> valutazioniu tutte ok... i numeri pero' sembrano strani
<mbuti> fatto ora il test
<mbuti> secondo te quanto ci mette a controllare 2 tb di  cluster con un quad core 4gb ram?
<mbuti> si con dosfsck
<mbuti> k?
<mbuti> ok
<mbuti> non mi ero preoccupato eperche' non e' la rpima volta che succede e i file si vedono
<David77> Carlin0 è un volontario più esperto di me
<mbuti> si puo' interrompere il controllo dei cluster?
<mbuti> no niente
<mbuti> ma sta cartella softuer come la tolgo? e come rivedo la cartella di mount?
<mbuti> no ...la vedo...se il disco e' smontato
<mbuti> grande idea fare il controllo con gparted eh....
<David77> per caso non è che fa il classico ticckettio hardware? il punto di mount, ovviamente se montato, lo vedi con lsblk con l'opzione -o mountpoint
<mbuti> andiamo di testdisk
<mbuti> intendo vederrlo su nautilus
<David77> cambiare cavo usb anche
<Carlin0> mbuti, ma hai provato dosfsck ?
<Carlin0> io non uso win da 9/10 anni ...
<mbuti> no il cavo e' ottimo pare e l'attacco sul disco non e' standard
<David77> io mi ci sono impazzito per 2 giorni e poi era il cavo. ma è un 2.5" o un 3.5"? se è il primo potrebbe anche essere che non sia abbastanza l'alimentazione da usb 3
<mbuti> ha la sua alimentazione grossa
<David77> quindi è un 3.5" standard 3.0
<mbuti> si direi
<mbuti> dosfsck pensavo di averlo fatto con gpared
<mbuti> https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/vqq3Xs2q4z/
<mbuti> risultato di testdisk
<David77> provato a dare un'occhiata a https://askubuntu.com/questions/147228/how-to-repair-a-corrupted-fat32-file-system ?
<David77> Invalid FAT boot sector ????? peggio che fosse notte....
<mbuti> ho fatto un gran danno con gparted, ma perche non ti avverte che e' fat e che non puo fare che danni?
<mbuti> fa solo danni gparted in questi casi vero?
<mbuti> il controllo
<mbuti> controllo con gnome-disks?
<mbuti> controllo con xp e virtualbox?
<mbuti> senza cluster
<Carlin0> mbuti, sudo dosfsck /dev/sdX al posto della X metti la partizione giusta
<mbuti> senza cluster?
<mbuti> ok
<David77> mbuti ti devo lasciale e mi spiace perché domattina devo portare i pargoli in gita. ti lascio nelle capacissime mani esperte del volontario Carlin0. auguri!
<mbuti> grazei David77
<mbuti> io lo so che perdo dati quando mi metto a fare i backup....perche faccio becap?
<mbuti> Start does point to root directory. Deleting dir
<mbuti> ora mi dice questo ma in nautilus e' vuoto/dev/sdb1: 44345 files, 42394413/61032392 clusters
#ubuntu-it 2019-03-10
<mbuti> carlino sveglio?
<mbuti> altri?
<mbuti> ciao c'e' nessuno gia sveglio?
<Mr_Pan> chiedi
<Mr_Pan> !chiedi | mbuti
<ubot-it> mbuti: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà
<mbuti> ho un disco esterno da 2tb in fat32 in sola lettura
<mbuti> si e' spento mentre scriveva, ma ho fatto il controllo dei cluster tutto bene
<mbuti> ho lxqt con ubuntu-budgie
<mbuti> le utility fat le ho installate
<mbuti> ora smart dice che un attributo si e' guastato....la tmperatura dell'aria ...boh
<mbuti> in passato
<mbuti> appena fatto test smart tutto ok tranne quello sempre in passato
<mbuti> ho pasticciato i permessi della cartella mount...
<mbuti> https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/Qx7SRnSDz4/
<mbuti> testdisk pero'....invalid fat boot sector
<Mr_Pan> mbuti> installa e avvia Gparted,  eliina tutto dal disco in questione e ricrea da zero.
<mbuti> azz
<mbuti> k
<mbuti> ok
<mbuti> e i permessi della cartella mount
<mbuti> ?
<mbuti> media/utente
<mbuti> tentare di copiare i dati su un'altro disco si pero vero?
<mbuti> quindi non date supporto pr pasticciamenti ok :)
<mbuti> ciao devo decidere se formattare un disco in ext4 o ntfs per vederlo via dlna in tv, preferirei ext4, ma ho fatto delle prove e a volte risulta vuoto e non so perche
<mbuti> sulla tv il dlna del disco collegato al router lo vedo con un icona di linux
<mbuti> pare bbrutto formattarlo in ntfs, o vi risulta anche a voi che vada meglio? o sbaglio qualcosa?
<mbuti> per carlino e David77 grazie, pare che non ho perso nulla del disco di ieri, anche se non sono ancora riuscito a copiare nulla perche' non ho ancora problemi di rete come vedete
<mbuti> perche' ho
<mbuti> provo ext2
<mbuti> ci sta mettendo un sacco a creare la partizione
<mbuti> ha dei limiti ext2?
<tore__> buona sera, se tento di installare ISO di Ubuntu xenial ..non si avvia mentre con trusty tutto fila liscio . ho provato facendo l'upgrade da trusty a xenial e il GRUB mi dà due kernel , se faccio partire il kernel nuovo non si vede nulla , se faccio partire il kernel vecchio tutto funziona, come posso risolvere ? grazie
<Carlin0> tore__, su che pc ? che scheda video ? che cpu ? quanta ram ?
<tore__> posso postare ciò che mi da il terminale ?
<Carlin0> !paste | tore__
<ubot-it> tore__: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale. Incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina. Per maggiori informazioni: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Navigazione/Pastebin
<tore__> sono troppo principiante per fare tutto questo percorso...proverò a mettere i dati strettamente necessari...
<Carlin0> no il bot ti caccia
<tore__> si
<Carlin0> si tratta solo di fare copia incolla
<tore__> PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Device 7914
<tore__> processor   Mobile AMD Sempron(tm) Processor 3600+
<tore__> memory      128KiB L1 cache
<tore__> memory      256KiB L2 cache
<tore__> il pc è un portatile HP Packard
<z3r0sTr3sS> salve non ricordo il nome utente per accedere al forum? come posso fare?
<z3r0sTr3sS> raga avrei bisogno di risolvere una cosa chi ha due minuti?
<Carlin0> !forum | z3r0sTr3sS
<ubot-it> z3r0sTr3sS: http://forum.ubuntu-it.org e per problemi col forum https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoForum
<z3r0sTr3sS> carlin0 ho problemi con gnome-twitch :)
<z3r0sTr3sS> Carlin0: sto uscendo ora dal forum ho provato ad accedere ma senza nome utente (che non ricordo) non riesco a recuperare la password volevo postare un problema riguardante appunto gnome-twitch
<Carlin0> non chiedere a me del forum sono bannato da 6/7 anni , leggi la pagina del gruppo forum e contattali
<z3r0sTr3sS> Carlin0: grazie vedrò di sistemare la questione del forum, per quanta riguarda gnome-twitch posso postare qui l'errore? maari qualcuno potrebbe aiutarmi.. ^-^
<Carlin0> posta , io non uso gnome  magari qualcun altro ne sa di più
<z3r0sTr3sS> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/TncXy3YZmX/
<z3r0sTr3sS> ho visto che si tratta di un problema riguardante i followers oltre i 100..ma non sono un grande programmatore su github ho visto quacosa ma non so davvero dove mettere le mani
<AngelKde> z3r0sTr3sS,  puoi sempre usarlo da browser , io por lo meno non ho problemi
<z3r0sTr3sS> beh si l'ho sempre usato da browser ma vorrei provare a risolvere questo problemino, dal sito è molto meglio, ma dato che hanno fatto l'eseguibile senza andare dal browser perchè non provare a risolvere il rpoblema anche perchè l'app in se per se ha molti svantaggi ma se volessi solamente guardare uno stream lanciandolo direttamente perchè non farlo :)
<z3r0sTr3sS> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/TncXy3YZmX/
<z3r0sTr3sS> ma la community italiana di ubuntu sta morendo?
<Mr_Pan> z3r0sTr3sS> perché mai  ?
<z3r0sTr3sS> non so ho come questa sensazione..
<z3r0sTr3sS> comunque per  chiunque avesse tempo e potermi aiutare con un problema che non riesco a risolvere.. >>https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/TncXy3YZmX/<<
<Mr_Pan> z3r0sTr3sS> ho letto ma non so come aiutarti
<Mr_Pan> [17:21:01] <z3r0sTr3sS> ho visto che si tratta di un problema riguardante i followers oltre i 100   ?!?!
<Mr_Pan> z3r0sTr3sS> io uso xfce da sempre non so che dirti
<Mr_Pan> z3r0sTr3sS> e un problema della pai ti twitch ... noi direttamente non ci possiamo fare nulla ... non e'un probelma di configurazione
<Mr_Pan> leggi qua
<Mr_Pan> https://github.com/vinszent/gnome-twitch/issues/276
<Mr_Pan> z3r0sTr3sS> tra l'altro i rilasci sono fermi a oltre un anno fa...
<Mr_Pan> z3r0sTr3sS> hai scritto nel thread che ho linkato ma e'chiuso da luglio 2018... non credo avrai risposta ...
<z3r0sTr3sS> si ho notato mi chiedevo come avrei potuto risolvere il problema anche per altri utenti :D
<z3r0sTr3sS> ho posto l'argomento nel forum anche speriamo bene ^^ altrimenti uso il browser :)
<z3r0sTr3sS> mi sto cervellando da ieri nel cercare di modificare i file in py ma non ne so molto venitemi incontro ^^ (abbiate pazienza non sono forte con il linguaggio python)
<z3r0sTr3sS> ho scaricato da github gnome-twitch-master ho anche letto il file "README" e sto cercando di seguire le istruzioni passo passo :)
<z3r0sTr3sS> ad esempio ninja >>https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/NgTbpYNwvz/<<
<z3r0sTr3sS> per coloro che non stanno capendo vi riporto il "readme" qui di seguito:https://github.com/vinszent/gnome-twitch#install
<z3r0sTr3sS> risolto..
<accendino> salve a tutti
<accendino> chiedo scusa per l'orario
<accendino> qualcuno potrebbe aiutarmi per problemi sul wireless
<accendino> il wifi del mio portatile salta in continuazione. ho smanettato un pò ma niente.
<accendino> ho xubuntu
<Mr_Pan> accendino> portatile ?  tipo di sk wifi  ?
<accendino> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale. Incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina. Per maggiori informazioni: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Navigazione/Pastebin
<accendino> che comando devo dare dal terminale ?
<Mr_Pan> accendino> per fare?
<accendino> grazie Mr_Pan :D
<accendino> per darti le informazioni che ti servono
<Mr_Pan> da terminale
<Mr_Pan> sudo lshw -C network
<accendino> per essere connesso ora sto arrangiando con una chiavetta adattatore wifi
<accendino> potrei saltare tra poco
<accendino> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/37TRwZH5PJ/
<Mr_Pan> accendino> xubunru versione    ?
<Mr_Pan> accendino> sk wifi "rognosa"
<accendino> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/qTsXXrQPM7/
<accendino> salta in continuazione dopo l'ultimo aggiornamento
<accendino> penso di aver avviato il pacchetto dei driver a doppio quando ho smanettatto ma potrei sbagliare
<accendino> della scheda wifi
<Mr_Pan> a doppio!?!? che significa  ?
<Mr_Pan> accendino> che versione hai di xubuntu     ?
<accendino> che già saltava. quando ho smanettato la ho installato di nuovo cliccando col destro e dando il comando installa pacchetto
<Mr_Pan> accendino> ma cliccando su cosa?       quella scheda é gestita dirattamente dal kernel nelle ultime versioni ...
<accendino> nel mio pc ho un pacchetto salvato che ho scaricato quando ho installato xubuntu specifico per la mia scheda wireless che avevo precedentemente installato. quindi quando ho avuto il problema ho installato di nuovo il pacchetto pensando di risolvere. Ma il problema è peggiorato.
<Mr_Pan> accendino> quale versione di xubuntu stai usando  ?    17.10? 18.04? 18.10?
<accendino> ho salvato proprio il ter.gr
<Mr_Pan> accendino> vabbe ciao
<accendino> *tar.gz]
<accendino> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/HG7gvr57tV/
<accendino> così è meglio ?
<Mr_Pan> no
<Mr_Pan> accendino> xubuntu ... versione   ? ? ?
<Carlin0> 16.04
<sbuccino> rieccomi mr_
<sbuccino> Mr_Pan rieccomi
<Mr_Pan> sbuccino> qui la soluzione https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2372045
<sbuccino> grazie provo
<Mr_Pan> sbuccino> bastava dire che usi la versione 16.04 eh ..
<sbuccino> https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/zMMJ6wnrGT/
<sbuccino> scusami Mr_Pan ma smanetto e mi perdo
<Mr_Pan> ok
<sbuccino> secondo te ora ho risolto ? vale la pena staccare la usb wireless e riavviare ?
<Mr_Pan> devi solo provare
<sbuccino> torno in qualunque caso. anche solo per ringraziare
<sbuccino> a prescindere ti ringrazio sia per il giorno che per l'orario.
<accendino> risalve a tutti
<accendino> niente
<accendino> senza chiavetta wifi non dura neanche un minuto
<vvvvvvvvv> dopo gli aggiornamenti ubuntu 16.04 lts , mi si aprono e chiudono finestre lo schermo lampeggia impazzito
#ubuntu-it 2020-03-02
<MoL0ToV> ola
<gino> Ho installato ubuntu 19.04 su un notebook hp dv6, l'installazione non ha dato nessun problema ma al riavvio il monitor del notebook è capovolto e nelle impostazioni non c'è la voce ruota schermo ma solo la risoluzione e la frequenza mentre con il comando xndr non succede niente, grazie
<Carlin0> hai provato xrandr -i inverted oppure xrandr -o normal
<Carlin0> ops
<Carlin0> hai provato xrandr -o inverted oppure xrandr -o normal
<gino> si entrambi ma mi ritorna un messaggio di parametro errato
<gino> mentre se digito solo xrandr mi escono i parametri del monitor
<Carlin0> fai vedere ?
<Carlin0> l'errore
<gino> non ho attualmente il notebbok a portata di mano
<gino> posso mandarlo nel pomeriggio
<Ccipo1998> Ciao a tutti! Sono nel posto giusto per chiedere aiuto su problemi (a quanto sembra irrisolvibili) legati allo schermo nero al boot?
<vitodoc> Ccipo1998: il sistema si avfvia o rimane sempre nero ?
<vitodoc> avvia*
<Mike66> buonasera, cerco un aiuto, come montare un hdd esterno condivo in modo automatico , attualmente uso il seguente comando manuale : sudo mount.cifs //192.168.1.1/VodafoneAA /mnt/voda -o username=vodafone,vers=1.0
<kuroo> buonasera
<kuroo> avrei bisgono di una mano per alzare l'id di amule
<kuroo> dato che non riesco a risolvere con l'impostazione delle regole tramite l'interfaccia del mio nuovo modem
<kuroo> mi chiedevo se qualcuno ne capisse qualcosa al riguardo
<kuroo> ?
<kuroo> ma non c'è nessuno?
<vitodoc> kuroo: hai fastweb ?
<kuroo> tiscali
<vitodoc> non saprei
<kuroo> grazie comunque
<kuroo> sono in ballo da due giorni
<kuroo> ho chiamato anche il loro numero a pagamento
<kuroo> e loro sanno solo aiutare chi ha windows...
<kuroo> che tristezza
<kuroo> secondo un utente che ho sentito le regole le ho inserite corertte e sarebbe un problama di gestione del firewall dal pc
<kuroo> ma no trovo il software gestionale del firewall
<kuroo> a quanto pare qui nessuno ne sa nulla...
<kuroo> vabbò buonasera
<mene> Buona sera, vorrei nascondere da una condivisione samba la cartella lost+found di un hd. Come posso fare?
<mene> ah, per "nascondere" intendo che non sia visibile dalle macchine window che accedono alla condivisione
<kiokoman> mene:  hide files = /lost+found/
<mene> nel file di configurazione di samba, giusto?
<elena87> ciao a tutti ho bisogno di aiuto
<vitodoc> !chiedi
<ubot-it> per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà
<elena87> ho provato a scaricare il file di ubuntu ma non trovo l'immagine iso nel senso che ho tante cartelle ma non c'è traccia dell'immagine iso
<vitodoc> Strano, ho provato adesso e scarica la iso. Prova a riscaricare https://www.ubuntu-it.org/download
<elena87> no nulla perchè lo apre con winrar e mi estrae tante cartelle ma senza iso
<mene> i il file che ti apre con winrar la ISO
<vitodoc> non devi estrarre, devi montare il file così com'è utilizzando etcher
<vitodoc> !etcher
<ubot-it> Etcher è una applicazione per creare usb bootabili su win mac e linux https://www.balena.io/etcher/
<mene> winrar apre i file ISO :D
<elena87> provo vediamo un attimo
<Carlin0> !installazione | elena87
<ubot-it> elena87: Guida per l'installazione di Ubuntu: https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/InstallareUbuntu
<vitodoc> ok, cos'ì come l'hai scaricato, senza estrarlo, lo monti sulla pennetta usb usando etcher
<elena87> mi da errore
<vitodoc> cosa ti da errore
<elena87> ok in teoria dovrebbe essere andato provo ad avviare con usb e vediamo
<elena87> nulla non funziona, quando avvio il sistema con la chiavetta non parte e per di più non mi legge più neanche la chiavetta ora
<gigirock> elena87: ma la chiavetta e' presente nelle opzioni di avvio ?
<elena87> si prima me la dava pure ora non la legge più e non so perchè
<gigirock> elena87: non la legge cosa vuol dire: che nel windows non vedi la chiavetta ?
<elena87> si su dispositivi mi da la chiavetta ma dice non c' nessun dispositivo invece è collegata
<gigirock> o vuol dire che al menu' di boot non puoi selezionare la chiavetta
<elena87> no nel senso che prima il computer mi leggeva la chiavetta e appena ho cambiato le impostazioni dal bios che non si è avviato nulla non la legge più
<fabio_cc> elena87: probabilmente la procedura di creazione della pendrive avviabile non è riuscita. Formatta la chiavetta e vedi se torna a funzionare
#ubuntu-it 2020-03-03
<Cecce96> buongiorno
<Cecce96> ieri ho provato ad installare ubuntu sul mio pc (lenovo ideapad s540-14). dopo aver scaricato ubuntu 18.04.4, l'ho messo su un USB tramite balenaEtcher. Poi ho fatto partire l'installazione di Ubuntu da USB. il problema è che arrivato alla scelta di dove installare il programma, Ubuntu non visualizzava nessuna partizione di windows10, ma solamente
<Cecce96> la USB sul quale era stato messo. Non riuscedo a trovare una soluzione, ho deciso di scrivere in questa chat
<vitodoc> probabilmente devi disabilitare avvio veloce da win
<Cecce96> grazie per la risposta...sfortunatamente ho gia provato disabilitando l'avvio veloce, ma non ha funzionato. ho anche pensato potesse essere proprio quello il problema (perche magari disabilitandolo l'SSD e le partizioni non si attivavano), ma sfortunatamente non  ha funzionato
<vitodoc> Non saprei, prova a controllare nel bios se esiste un voce analoga
<fabio_cc> Cecce96: probabilmente la live parte in modalità legacy: https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/InstallareUbuntu#Avvio_live
<fabio_cc> Cecce96: devi farla partire in modalità uefi
<Cecce96> ok ora provo
<Cecce96> ok ho controllato e la mia live parte in modalità UEFI (con la schermata nera con le quattro opzioni come nella prima figura del linche che mi hai mandato)
<Cecce96> il problema è relativo al fatto che ubuntu non veda proprio l'ssd e nemmeno windows
<Carlin0> Cecce96, la schermata nera al 90% è dovuta alla scheda video nvidia
<Carlin0> per il resto controlla bene nelle opzioni di boot del bios/uefi
<MoL0ToV> ciao
<Francesco73> buonasera a tutti
<Francesco73> avevo bisogno di un info
<Francesco73> ho un tablet Asus con sistema op android volevo sapere se trovo un sistema operativo linux da istallare
<Mr_Pan> !chiedi
<ubot-it> per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà
<Mr_Pan> Francesco73> uhmm mdirei di no
<Mr_Pan> il progetto per tablet e cellulari e'stato abbandonato da Canonical
<Francesco73> ok grazie
<Mr_Pan> prego
<Mike66> buonasera, qualcuno mi puo0 dare assistenza per montare un hdd esterno con ubuntu 18.04??
<Mr_Pan> Mike66> che mano ti serve   ?  lo attacchi e lo vede in automatico ... usb   ?
<Mike66> no lho collogato e attualmente lo monto a mano con il seguente comando sudo mount.cifs //192.168.1.1/VodafoneAA /mnt/voda -o username=vodafone,vers=1.0
<Mike66> non riesco a scriverlo sul file fstab finche' si monta da solo alla partenza
<Mr_Pan> Mike66> aspetta ... e'un disco collegato alla vodafone station via usb e condiviso vero   ?
<Mr_Pan> eri giá passato di qua e ti ho dato io quel comando
<Mike66> vero 192.168.1.1 e' lindirizzo della vodafone
<Mike66> bravissiomo!!! ricordo perfettamente poi ho lasciato il lavoro a meta'
<Mike66> ho provato a scriverlo usando mount -o e tutto il resto ma ce' sicuramente un problema di sintassi
<Mr_Pan> Mike66> questa e'la sintassi generica da mettere in fstab
<Mr_Pan> /192.168.0.5/storage /media/myname/TK-Public/ cifs username=YOURUSERNAME,password=YOURPASSWORD,iocharset=utf8,file_mode=0777,dir_mode=0777
<Mr_Pan> bisogna adattarla al tuo caso
<Mr_Pan>     /192.168.1.1/VodafoneAA /mnt/voda cifs username=vodafone,password=<metti la tua password>,iocharset=utf8,file_mode=0777,dir_mode=0777
<Mike66> grazie provo subito ti faccio sapere
<Mr_Pan> prova ad aggiungere questa riga in fondo a FSTAB ... aggiungi solo la password SENZA i segni < >
<Mr_Pan> una volta modificato fstab per attivare le modifiche devi dare da terminale il comando
<Mr_Pan> mount -a
<Mike66> ok adesso provo
<Riccardo> Ragazzi avrei una domanda da farvi: come avvio un gioco (Minecraft) con la scheda video nvidia? ho installato driver proprietari
<tpaper> Riccardo: sei su un portatile con optimus?
<Riccardo> si portatile non so cosa sia optimus
<tpaper> Riccardo: la tecnologia nvidia con grafica ibrida che permette di switchare tra integrata/discreta
<Riccardo> ho installato i driver proprietari dall'app "software e aggiornamenti"
<tpaper> Riccardo: hai installato bumblebee/bbswitch?
<Riccardo> NO
<Riccardo> mi puoi "guidare" te GRAZIE :)
<Riccardo> c'e' qualcuno?
<Mr_Pan> Riccardo> scusa
<Mr_Pan> hai un portatile ?
<Riccardo> si
<Mr_Pan> sk grafica nvidia   ?
<Riccardo> Ho installato i driver proprietari dall'app "software & aggiornamenti" (ho NVIDIA GEFORCE 840m)
<Riccardo> e anche scheda video integrata intel
<Riccardo> ma vorrei giocare a minecraft con la scheda video nvidia
<Mr_Pan> Riccardo> ok
<Riccardo> grazie 1000 davvero
<Mr_Pan> quindi sei nell'esatta condizione che ti ha prospettato tpaper poco fa
<Mr_Pan> <tpaper> Riccardo: sei su un portatile con optimus?
<Riccardo> si portatile ma non so coa sia optimus
<Mr_Pan> ora prima di avviare minecraft devi capire quale scheda é attiva ..
<Riccardo> si
<Riccardo> quella intel
<Riccardo> ma vorrei usare quella nvidia
<Mr_Pan> !ok
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'ok'
<Mr_Pan> ok
<Mr_Pan> Riccardo> devi seguire esattamente questa procedura
<Mr_Pan> https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/GraficaIbrida/NvidiaOptimus
<Riccardo> ok
<Riccardo> e poi?
<Mr_Pan> leggi...
<Riccardo> partità con scheda video nvidia?
<Mr_Pan> poi cosa?  avrai attiva la nvidia
<Mr_Pan> leggi! e segui la guida
<Riccardo> si, ok, ma come avvio un determinato programma con la scheda video nvidia
<Mr_Pan> no ..
<Riccardo> ora tolgo il secure boot
<Mr_Pan> una volta che la scheda nvidia e'attiva ...eß attiva per tutto
<Riccardo> ok
<Riccardo> disattivo secure boot e arrivo ;)
<Mr_Pan> quando e'attiva la intel e'attiva per tutto
<Mr_Pan> ok
<Riccardo> GRAZIE!!!!
<Riccardo> HO DOVUTO TOGLIERE IL SECURE BOOT
<Riccardo> GRAZIE!!!!!!!!!
<tpaper> Contento lui
#ubuntu-it 2020-03-04
<SignorPolpo> Buon pomeriggio
<Mr_Pan> ciao SignorPolpo
#ubuntu-it 2020-03-05
<SmokeFN> buongiorno a tutti
<SmokeFN> nel sistema d'avvio quando parte il sistema e ti chiede di scegliere tra Ubuntu o Windows, come faccio a mettere prima Windows e poi Ubuntu?
<SmokeFN> in modo tale che se non scelgo nulla in automatico parte Windows
<kiokoman> modificando /etc/default/grub
<kiokoman> dove c'e' scritto GRUB_DEFAULT=0
<kiokoman> lo cambi con la posizione di windows
<kiokoman> e poi da terminale aggiorni grub con:  sudo update-grub
<vitodoc> tenendo presente che la voce 0 (zero) corrisponde alla prima riga. Quindi se win si trova, per esempio, alla quinta riga, devi inserire 4
<SmokeFN> ok ora provo
<SmokeFN> grazie
#ubuntu-it 2020-03-06
<stopensando> ciao a tutti
<stopensando> volevo chiedere una domanda da ignorante
<stopensando> esiste un tool o una riga da dare in terminale che ti analizza in automatico tutti i pacchetti e che ripristina o ripara i corrotti ??
<stopensando> mettando magari anche quelli mancanti e cento euro in banca ??? :D:D:D:D
<tpaper> In che senso corrotti?
<stopensando> allora ho fatto una cavolata dietro l'altra
<stopensando> ho mx linux 19
<stopensando> l'ho aggiornato facendo apt-get upgrade
<stopensando> e non col suo tool
<stopensando> e lui me l'ha aggiornato al 19.1
<stopensando> dopo non contento ho fatto un bleachbit col sudo
<stopensando> e ho fatto una bella pulizia
<stopensando> al riavvio
<stopensando> ad esempio...... per citarne una sola
<stopensando> i pulsanti di spegnimento sono sospesi non si riescono a chiacciare
<stopensando> se clicco sul pakager installer (il classico suo software per installare pacchetti) lui non si apre
<stopensando> e quindi mi chiedevo se esisteva un comando semplice per ripristinare tutto...
<stopensando> :D
<tpaper> Ma questo non è il canale di supporto di MX Linux :( E oltretutto mi pare strano che abbia aggiornato facendo upgrade senza prima aver modificato i repo da sources.list
<stopensando> e infatti sicuramente ho fatto un massacro aggiornando da terminale e non col suo tool ufficiale
<stopensando> ho chiesto qui perche una parte di mx è sempre debian
<stopensando> sto chiedendo anche di la cmq sul forum mx
<tpaper> In ogni caso non saprei aiutarti onestamente, e forse arriverei a consigliarti di piallare e reinstallare
<stopensando> e infatti mi sa che risolvo cosi
<stopensando> stavo leggendo sugli snapshot
<tpaper> Gente sto installando Ubuntu 18.04, partizionamento manuale, come faccio a creare una partizione EFI? Tra "Usare Come:" non appare
<Carlin0> !chat | stopensando
<ubot-it> stopensando: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<tpaper> Ma se durante l'installazione di ubuntu io volessi accedere ad una console virtuale (ctrl-alt-f*) qual è user/pass?
<Mr_Pan> secondo me nn puoi tpaper
<tpaper> Ok ho trovato: user kubuntu password vuota
<tpaper> Ho perso mezzora perché provavo "ubuntu" (senza k) e password vuota, lol
<Caliddu> Ciao, volevo chiedere dove posso trovare il link per il download di Linux a 32 bit
<vitodoc> ciao Caliddu, linux è un termine generico, tu cosa cerchi ?
<Caliddu> Io cerco un sistema in cui c'è nedit di default perché non so come metterlo , questa é la mia priorità
<Caliddu> Ubuntu
<vitodoc> Se vuoi una distro a 32bit le opzioni sono Lubuntu o Xubuntu. Nedit è nei repo e lo installi facimente con sudo apt install nedit o dal gestore dei pacchetti.
<kiokoman> l'utima definitiva versione a 32bit è questa http://releases.ubuntu.com/16.04/ubuntu-16.04.6-desktop-i386.iso.torrent?_ga=2.2210998.785601532.1583506416-718212035.1580285797
<Caliddu> Ok grazie
<vitodoc> kiokoman: la 16.04 il supporto finsice ad aprile 2021, non so se sia il caso che la installi.
<Caliddu> Il link che mi hai mandato mi fa scaricare un file di pochi byte
<vitodoc> https://www.ubuntu-it.org/download/derivate
<Caliddu> Cosa mi conviene installare su un fisso a 32 bit?
<vitodoc> Caliddu: dipende dall'hardware a tua disposizione
<vitodoc> Se è molto datato meglio Lubuntu
<Caliddu> Ok grazie
<Caliddu> C'era Mint 17
<vitodoc> Qui diamo supporto solo a ubuntu e derivate, per altre distro ci sono altri canali.
<Caliddu> Ok
<Caliddu> In che senso dipende che hardware hai? Che requisiti servono?
<vitodoc> https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RequisitiDiSistema
<Caliddu> Ok grazie mille
<Lillo> Ciao, avrei bisogno di istallare nedit su lubuntu come faccio?
<sardonico> sudo apt-get install nedit
<Ccipo1998> C'è qualcuno che può aiutarmi?
<Mr_Pan> Ccipo1998> chiedi e qualcuno risponderá
<Mr_Pan> !chiedi
<ubot-it> per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà
<Ccipo1998> Ciao a tutti! So che è un problema che può sembrare solito, ma così non è. Infatti ho provato moltissime soluzioni su questo e su altri forum ma niente da fare. Spiego il problema.
<Ccipo1998> (Parlo di Ubuntu 18.04.4 LTS, installato su un laptop Asus ux431f con gpu mx150)
<Ccipo1998> Come ho letto da molte parti, il problema iniziale di schermo nero lo risolvo inserendo "nomodeset" al posto di "quite splash" (devo farlo anche in fase di installazione sulla voce "install Ubuntu"). L'installazione del sistema operativo in sè non mi da problemi, e al primo avvio (con solita aggiunta di "nomodeset") entro nel SO con driver generici
<Ccipo1998> , schermo in 4:2 e risoluzione di 800x600 (il che non è un semplice problema di estetica, ma non potrei proprio lavorarci dato che lo schermo è tagliato in basso e a destra). A questo punto installo i driver nvidia dall'apposita gui di Ubuntu ma al riavvio, se non reinserisco "nomodeset" lo schermo continua ad essere nero. Ho provato le installazio
<Ccipo1998> ni sia con Secure Boot attivato che disattivato, ed in tutti e due i casi ho lo stesso problema. Ho provato anche a modificare il file /etc/gdm3/custom.conf come suggerito in vari forum/guide. Non so più cosa fare, avevo già provato l'installazione lo scorso anno con gli stessi risultati, ma ora ho necessità di usare Linux, e mi pare assurdo che no
<[Enrico]> ma porello
<Ccipo1998> Ciao a tutti! So che è un problema che può sembrare solito, ma così non è. Infatti ho provato moltissime soluzioni su questo e su altri forum ma niente da fare. Spiego il problema. (Parlo di Ubuntu 18.04.4 LTS, installato su un laptop Asus ux431f con gpu mx150)Come ho letto da molte parti, il problema iniziale di schermo nero lo risolvo inserendo "
<Ccipo1998> nomodeset" al posto di "quite splash" (devo farlo anche in fase di installazione sulla voce "install Ubuntu"). L'installazione del sistema operativo in sè non mi da problemi, e al primo avvio (con solita aggiunta di "nomodeset") entro nel SO con driver generici, schermo in 4:2 e risoluzione di 800x600 (il che non è un semplice problema di estetica,
<Ccipo1998>  ma non potrei proprio lavorarci dato che lo schermo è tagliato in basso e a destra). A questo punto installo i driver nvidia dall'apposita gui di Ubuntu ma al riavvio, se non reinserisco "nomodeset" lo schermo continua ad essere nero. Ho provato le installazioni sia con Secure Boot attivato che disattivato, ed in tutti e due i casi ho lo stesso pr
<Ccipo1998> oblema. Ho provato anche a modificare il file /etc/gdm3/custom.conf come suggerito in vari forum/guide. Non so più cosa fare, avevo già provato l'installazione lo scorso anno con gli stessi risultati, ma ora ho necessità di usare Linux, e mi pare assurdo che non ci sia soluzione. Qualche suggerimento?
<[Enrico]> Ccipo1998: sicuramente con nvidia devi tenere secure boot disabilitato. A parte quello il problema del supporto a Linux con Nvidia è da riportare a Nvidia....
<[Enrico]> purtroppo nvidia ha un modo di fare i driver tutto suo
<Ccipo1998> Intanto grazie per la risposta. Quindi tu mi consigli di contattare direttamente l'assistenza Nvidia?
<Carlin0> Ccipo1998, a quanto detto aggiungi che : gnome usa sdi default wayland e wayland non è supportato dai nvidia
<[Enrico]> Ccipo1998: nvidia supporta ufficialmente Linux, c'è scritto sulla scatola eh ;)
<[Enrico]> Carlin0: no su 18.04 Wayland non è il default, in nessun caso
<Carlin0> ah la 18.04
<[Enrico]> e comunque ci dovrebbe essere il fallback
<[Enrico]> Ccipo1998: detto questo l'unica altra cosa possibile è avere un second computer e connettersi in remoto per capire cosa succede
<[Enrico]> praticamente bisogna connettersi al laptop mentre questo è in schermo nero
<[Enrico]> se hai un altro computer in rete ethernet (cioè cablata, il laptop non si connette alla wireless in automatico prima del login) puoi farlo, altrimenti è dura
<Ccipo1998> Si, ho un pc desktop in Ethernet. Come faccio a connettermi in remoto al laptop? Devo scaricare qualche software su ubuntu entrando in modalità nomodeset?
<[Enrico]> non so se sia installato di default. Ti server openssh-server
<[Enrico]> ti serve*
<Ccipo1998> Sia sul laptop che sul desktop?
<[Enrico]> io però ora devo andare a prendere un treno, non ho tempo di rimanere ed aiutarti purtroppo. Nel frattempo ti consiglio di chiedere ad Nvidia, meglio di loro è difficile trovare...
<[Enrico]> Ccipo1998: no solo sul laptop. sul desktop ti server il client di openssh
<Ccipo1998> Ok va bene, grazie mille!!
<[Enrico]> il client credo sia installato di default
<[Enrico]> Ccipo1998: non ti aspettare molto da Nvidia eh, sono un branco di arroganti sinceramente
<Ccipo1998> Proverò , non ho molte alternative
<Moreno> Buonasera, ho un pc che all'accensione da errore:"bootmgr is compressed". Ho trovato che una soluzione sarebbe installare ubuntu. Ho scaricato l'ultima versione e decompresso in una penna usb. Modificato il boot per far partire da usb. Ma mi da sistema operativo inesistente
<Moreno> Se qualcuno può darmi qualche consiglio, ne sarei grato
<kiokoman> non basta decomprimere devi usare rufus or etcher per scrivere l'iso sulla chiavetta
<Moreno> Scusa la mia ignoranza. Dove trovo?
<Moreno> trovato rufus in google. Provo, grazie
<Carlin0> meglio etcher
<Carlin0> !etcher
<ubot-it> Etcher è una applicazione per creare usb bootabili su win mac e linux https://www.balena.io/etcher/
<Moreno> Sto provando rufus, vediamo. Grazie
<Moreno> niente... il pc mi da sistema operativo non trovato
<vitodoc> Moreno: che sistama usi ?
<vitodoc> Moreno: che sistema usi ?
<Moreno> mi hanno dato questo pc ce non parte. C'è adesivo Windows7, ma in realtà non so
<Moreno> che non parte
<vitodoc> Non è questo il canale per supporto a windows.
<kiokoman> infatti sta cercando di far partire ubuntu xd
<Moreno> giusto
<vitodoc> Moreno: quando dici decompresso, cosa intendi ?
<kiokoman> vitodoc: siamo passati alla fase rufus/etcher
<kiokoman> xd
<kiokoman> Moreno: prova con etcher che è l'utility consigliata
<kiokoman> e ufficiale a quanto pare
<Moreno> ok, provo, grazie
<vitodoc> si ho letto ma lui dice che ha decompresso... una iso non la si decomprime, si monta così com'è.
<vitodoc> molti su win usano winrar che mostra le icone dei file .iso come compressi ed erroneamente l'estraggono.
<Moreno> sì ma ho anche provato rufus
<vitodoc> prova etcher
<Moreno> sto scaricando etcher, ma è molto lento
<gigirock> Moreno: e' lento nello scaricare ?
<Moreno> sì
<Moreno> si chiama balenaEtcher, è quello giusto?
<kiokoman> si
<gigirock> ma non si puo' avviare direttamente dal sito tipo webapp ?
<Moreno> niente... nemmeno con etcher
<Carlin0> potrebbe esser eun prolbema hardware
<Carlin0> potrebbe essere un problema hardware
<gigirock> eh qui non sapete niente "sapete soltanto dire guide (cit.)"
<gigirock> una volta installavi ifuse e tutto funzionava... via cavo
<gigirock> !info ifuse
<ubot-it> ifuse (source: ifuse): FUSE module for iPhone and iPod Touch devices. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.4~git20181007.3b00243-1 (disco), package size 15 kB, installed size 47 kB (Only available for linux-any)
<mezod> Hi is anyone here?
<Carlin0> !english
<ubot-it> Please join the international channel #ubuntu if you want to speak english. Here only italian language is permitted. Thank you
<mezod> Carlin0: mi scusi, sto cercando di trovare un oratore italiano
<mezod> (google translated)
<mezod> Devo verificare se una frase è tradotta correttamente o se può essere migliorata, mi potete aiutare? per favore :P
<Carlin0> !chat | mezod
<ubot-it> mezod: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
#ubuntu-it 2020-03-07
<Salvatore92> Salve a tutti
<Salvatore92> c'è qualcuno?
<vitodoc> !qualcuno
<ubot-it> la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<Salvatore92> Devo creare una pennetta dove devo installare il sistema operativo per farlo partire direttamente da li
<Salvatore92> cioè non mi serve una pennetta per l'installazione
<Salvatore92> ma che mi parte direttamente il OS dalla pennetta
<Salvatore92> come devo fare?
<Carlin0> !etcher | Salvatore92
<ubot-it> Salvatore92: Etcher è una applicazione per creare usb bootabili su win mac e linux https://www.balena.io/etcher/
<Carlin0> ah tu vuoi installare sullam pennetta ...
<Salvatore92> si
<Carlin0> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Salvatore92> Ok grazie
<utachigioka> Buona sera a tutti
<utachigioka> un info se e possibile
<utachigioka> sono un nuovo utente , vorrei provare ad usare ubuntu...
<utachigioka> ma una volta installato dove trovo i programmi da installare
<utachigioka> ?
#ubuntu-it 2020-03-08
<genbo> buona domenica, sto cercando di disinstallare ubuntu da un vecchio netbook per salvare sapzio sul HD e far eseguire ubuntu direttamente da USAb.
<genbo> USB
<genbo> dove posso trovare una guida su come creare una usb "autoavviante"
<genbo> ?
